#ubuntu-de 2010-11-08
<asdasdasd> hi ich habe gerade ubuntu 10.10 auf meinem netbook installiert (davor war 9.04 drauf)
<asdasdasd> allerdings ist jetzt das touchpad sehr komisch
<asdasdasd> die horizontale mausbewegung ist angemessen schnell
<asdasdasd> aber vertikal ist sie _wahnsinnig_ langsam
<asdasdasd> das hatte ich als ich 9.04 installiert habe auch, aber ich habe es irgendwie beheben koennen
<asdasdasd> nur weiss ich nicht mehr wie :-(
<asdasdasd> hat jemand von euch eine idee?
<Sebasti> hi
<jham> hi, kann man unter linux irgendwie freie videos von itunesU laden?
<jham> oder ist da ein mac voraussetzung?
<TheInfinity> jham: da brauchst itunes. d.h. viel spaß mit ner windows vm.
<jham> uff..
<jham> laueft itnues mit wine?
<TheInfinity> ,appdb?
<shetlandpony> TheInfinity, appdb ist eine Sammlung von Testberichten und Bewertungen fuer Programme unter Wine: http://appdb.winehq.org
<TheInfinity> imho aber nicht
<Fuss-im-Ohr> moin
<Fuchs> ,nvidia? mrw
<shetlandpony> mrw: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia
<colde89> wie kann ich einen von einem Windows-Server per Script auf einem Linux-Server den Befehl shutdown now ausführen lassen?
<LetoThe2nd> colde89: lass ihm das ding per ssh zukommen. wie du das im windows ins ssh reinkriegst ist hier allerdings absolut und vollendet OT.
<colde89> ok
<diri> colde89, und weil es so unglaublich offtopic ist, könntest du, wenn die kollegen gut gelautn sind, in #ubuntu-de-offtopic evtl. einen rat bekommen ...
<colde89> ok, danke..
<zulu> moinmoin, gibts ein paket für canoo webtest ?
<zulu> kennt jemand canoo
<k1l> zulu: packages.ubuntu.com und/oder apt-cache search <suchwort>
<zulu> danke
<basti1985511> hallo 
<mne> Hi. Auf meinem desktop system mache ich taeglich mit einem cron jobs backups auf eine verschluesselte platte. Dies fuehrt jedoch dazu, dass das system unresponsive wird weil es u.a. immer auf kcryptd wartet (WA state). Jetzt habe ich gelesen, dass man die IO bzw CPU prioritaeten von kcryptd, pdflush, etc mit ionice/renice veraendern kann um das beschriebene problemzu vermeiden. Hat jemand entsprechende erfahrungswerte dazu ?
<basti1985511> mal ne frage an die gurus ... wir haben hier grad ne diskusion ob man eine swap für mehere linux nutzen kann (z.b. wenn man nen ubuntu und nen kubuntu) auf einer maschine hat (die nicht paraell laufen) ... von der sache her sollte das ja kein ding sein .. nur wie läuft das mit den daten die da drin sind .. werden die und können die wiederverwenndet werden? oder werden diese gnadenlos überschrieben
<LetoThe2nd> basti1985511: welche daten sollten beim boot im swap sein, die vernichtet werden könnten? richtig, keine. ergo kein problem. ausnahme: suspend to disk. dann musst du halt mehrere swaps haben, wenn du das willst. so einfach ists.
<k1l> basti1985511: werden natürlich überschrieben. wobei swap bei den ram größen eh kaum genutzt wird. aber bei suspend wirds da interessant
<basti1985511> danjke jungs
<elmargol> Ich suche einen brauchbaren usb label printer für ubuntu gnu/linux jemand eine empfehlung?
<PolitikerNEU> Hallo; kann man im NetworkManager eig. Prioritäten vergeben (also immer, wenn ein best. WLAN vorhanden ist, soll dies genommen werden und nicht ein anderes in der Liste)
<KojiroAK> PolitikerNEU: Ich glaube es wird immer das genommen, was du als letztes genutzt hast.
<Yan_Nick> Hey Leute, wie kann ich alle Dateien in einem Ordner, die mit "YouTube        - " anfangen, das "YouTube        - " entfernen?
<Fuchs> mit einer for-schleife, sed und mv 
<Yan_Nick> ,sed?
<Fuchs> oder einer lustigen Gui wie krename 
<shetlandpony> Sorry Yan_Nick, ich weiss nichts ueber sed, ich assoziiere aber LastFM, Paketliste und Webdav damit
<Fuchs> oder mmv 
<Yan_Nick> ,krename?
<shetlandpony> Yan_Nick, Krename ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Krename
<Yan_Nick> Fuchs: kannst du mir da irgendwie helfen? komme da nicht weiter
<Fuchs> nach der Vorlesung vielleicht
<Fuchs> melde Dich so gegen 8 Uhr Abends
<joschi> Yan_Nick: for i in /path/to/files/*; do mv "$i" "${i#YouTube        - }"; done
<Yan_Nick> joschi: kuhl danke.
<Yan_Nick> * and * are the same file joschi
<joschi> Yan_Nick: welche shell? das war gerade fuer die bash
<Yan_Nick> joschi: hö? Ich dachte shell == bash
<Yan_Nick> shell == bash == terminal
<Yan_Nick> gnome-terminal
<joschi> Yan_Nick: es gibt verschiedene shells. bash ist nur eine davon
<joschi> Yan_Nick: eine andere, die bei ubuntu standardmaessig mitkommt ist die dash in /bin/sh
<joschi> Yan_Nick: und mit der bash funktioniert es so wie geschrieben (sofern du nicht mit dem globbing herumgespielt hast, was ich aber bezweifle)
<Yan_Nick> joschi: ich kriege sowas hier: mv: `/media/B4AD-3FC1/Sounds/YouTube        - foo.mp3' and `/media/B4AD-3FC1/Sounds/YouTube        - foo.mp3' are the same file
<zulu> hat hier jemand erfahrung mit canoo webtest ?
<Fuchs> mei, man nehme einen regulaeren Ausdruck, der auf Youtube.*?- matcht ... 
<Fuchs> und sed, dann hat man Ruhe
<joschi> Yan_Nick: ah, ok. dann wechsle erst in /media/B4AD-3FC1/Sounds/ und fuehre das, was ich geschrieben habe mit `for i in * ...` aus
<joschi> Fuchs: naja, fuer sowas sed zu benutzen ist schon etwas overkill. die bash (und jede gescheite andere shell, wie etwa zsh) koennen das auch
<joschi> s/koennen/kann
<Fuchs> joschi: weiss ich, aber bei bash und zsh muesste ich ueberlegen, bei sed weniger. Egal, stochastische Modellierung. Du machst das schon gut :) 
<Yan_Nick> joschi: Der benennt die immer gleich um „are the same file“
<Yan_Nick> Jetzt sehen die Dateien so aus „YouTube- foo.mp3“
<joschi> Yan_Nick: ${foo#bar} entfernt von der variable $foo das praefix "bar".
<Yan_Nick> joschi: Wieso geht nicht einfach sowas wie wie „mv YouTube- * *“ ?
<Yan_Nick> Sodass einfach "YouTube- " entfernt wird.
<joschi> Yan_Nick: weil * durch das globbing der bash durch alle dateien (die nicht mit . anfangen) ersetzt wird, bevor das kommando ausgefuehrt wird
<joschi> Yan_Nick: alternativen wurden ja schon zur genuege genannt
<joschi> Yan_Nick: `rename` waere uebrigens eine weitere
<Yan_Nick> joschi: krename ist komisch :/
<Yan_Nick> ,rename?
<shetlandpony> Sorry Yan_Nick, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber rename
<Fuchs> sed s/YouTube.*-\ //g
<shetlandpony> sorry Fuchs, can't find 'YouTube.*-\ ' in se's last line
<Fuchs> reinbasteln musst du es selber
<Yan_Nick> joschi: Oh, ich sehe gerade, dass dein Befehl doch alles getan hat. Da waren nur ein paar, die anders hießen.
<Fuchs> aber das nimmt youtube, beliebig viele Leerzeichen vor dem - und ein Leerzeichen nach dem - raus
<Fuchs> wenn das Leerzeichen teils fehlt, dann kann man das auch noch dynamisch gestalten. 
<joschi> Fuchs: das problem ist, dass dein regexp ggf. zu viel loescht. z. b. Youtube - toll - bla - foobar -> foobar, weil greedy
<Fuchs> joschi: dann machen wir ein ? vorne dran
<Fuchs> wenn sed das kann, was ich nun hoffe 
<Fuchs> kann es natuerlich nicht. Das ist dann eher dumm 
<joschi> Fuchs: das ist dann der moment, in dem du `perl` nimmst ;)
<Fuchs> joschi: haette ich vorgeschlagen, aber es wird OT, und ich verpasse immer mehr von ... oh, Chamann-Kolmogorov. 
<joschi> Fuchs: notebook + langweilige(?) vorlesung = schlecht ;)
<k1l> zulu: http://webtest.canoo.com/webtest/manual/WebTestHome.html die haben ahnung davon
<Yan_Nick> Toll, jetzt habe ich mit Hilfe von http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/Applications_GUI_Multimedia/Convert_WMA_to_MP3 meine wma's in mp3's umgewandelt, und stelle jetzt an meinem Handy fest, dass sie gar nicht mp3 sind. Was kann ich da jetzt tun
<shetlandpony> Yan_Nick's url: http://tinyurl.com/apzzc | Convert WMA to MP3 - LinuxQuestions.org
<Fuchs> Yan_Nick: mit `file` nachschauen, was sie sind
<Fuchs> Yan_Nick: und das naechste mal mit lame oder mpg123 umwandeln. Oder soundconverter, das hat lustige GUIs, die Dir alles abnehmen
<Yan_Nick> Fuchs: 01_Bye_Bye.mp3: Microsoft ASF → wma?
<WasserDragoon> hallo zusammen, seit ich auf 10.10 aktualisiert habe befindet sich mein kalender zu weit oben: http://www.img-teufel.de/uploads/Bildschirmfoto1441a058png.png woran kann das liegen?
<Fuchs> Yan_Nick: naeh, ASF ist nur ein Container 
<Fuchs> Yan_Nick: mplayer sollte aber wissen, was drin ist
<Yan_Nick>  Fuchs: das sagt mir mplayer aber wie?
<Fuchs> wma ist realistisch, aber nicht zwingend
<Fuchs> Yan_Nick: auf einer Konsole die Datei oeffnen? Mplayer ist sehr aussagefreudig 
<Fuchs> aber eben, 
<Fuchs> ,soundconverter? Yan_Nick 
<shetlandpony> Sorry Fuchs, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber soundconverter
<Yan_Nick> Fuchs: habe ich gerade
<Fuchs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Soundconverter  << so halt
<Yan_Nick> Fuchs: Problem nur, dass ich jetzt nicht weiß, was wma ist und was nicht.
<Yan_Nick> Fuchs: Das sagt mplayer http://pastebin.com/p99b8LuM
<Fuchs> ffwmav2 << 
<Fuchs> wma 
<Yan_Nick> Fuchs: Toll, jetzt darf ich anhand der id3tags alle durchgehen.
<Yan_Nick> und umbenennen
<Fuchs> kaum ein Problem meiner Stufe, gibt aber genug Programme dafuer
<WasserDragoon> seit ich auf 10.10 aktualisiert habe befindet sich mein kalender zu weit oben: http://www.img-teufel.de/uploads/Bildschirmfoto1441a058png.png woran kann das liegen?
<Yan_Nick> WasserDragoon: Pack mal das Panel nach oben :)
<WasserDragoon> Yan_Nick: wieso
<TheK> normalerweise sitzt das Panel oben ;)
<Yan_Nick> WasserDragoon: Ach so, das ist ja gar nicht das volle Bild.
<WasserDragoon> Yan_Nick: nein aber mein panel sitzt schon richtig da unten
<TheK> das sieht auf dem Bild so aus, als ob der genau eine Panelbreite vom oberen Rand weg is ;)
<WasserDragoon> sorry eigentl. is wie schon erkannt das panel unten und der kalender viel zu weit oben, da is ne rießen lücke zwischen panel und kalender wie man sehen kann
<Fuchs> WasserDragoon: xprop drauf
<WasserDragoon> Fuchs: http://pastebin.com/T4JJ281u
<dadrc> he, mein Kalender macht das auch... *mitles*
<Fuchs> hm
<Fuchs> rogram specified location: 0, 0     window gravity: SouthWest  
<Fuchs> der macht das richtig
<Fuchs> die Fensterverwaltung nicht. Bitte mal einen anderen WM probieren, z.B. compiz ein-/ausschalten
<WasserDragoon> jo liegt an compiz danke Fuchs
<Yan_Nick> Fuchs: seit wann machst du ubuntu?
<Fuchs> Yan_Nick: wie bitte? 
<Fuchs> WasserDragoon: melden
<Yan_Nick> Fuchs: Seit wie vielen Jahrzehnten beschäftigst du dich mit Ubuntu?
<Fuchs> WasserDragoon: via launchpad oder direkt den compiz jungs
<Fuchs> Yan_Nick: das ist Offtopic, bitte im OT Kanal, danke. 
<WasserDragoon> Fuchs: danke gibt bereits ein bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/631664
<TheK> WasserDragoon, in Kommentar 10 steht sogar ein Würgarround
<ko_> hallo
<ko_> ich habe eine usb kamera, welche ich über einen usb hub an meinen laptop anschließe. Der USB.Hub hat ein Netzteil, aber die LED der Kamera leuchtet kurz und geht wieder aus. Woran kann das liegen? meinOS: Ubuntu Lucid Lynx
<TheK> benimmt sie sich direkt am PC anders?
<WasserDragoon> TheK: stimmt aber ich warte lieber auf eine saubere lösung, so sehr stört mich das dann auch nicht, sieht halt manchmal bissl doof aus
<ko_> ja, da leuchtet die LED grün, d.h. der Treiber wird geladen
<TheK> ko_, dann ist der Hub scheiße ;p
<ko_> ich hab hier mehrere
<ko_> evtl das netzteil falsch? Die Leuchten an den Hubs leuchten jeweils
<TheK> so ~600 mA sollte es halt liefern können
<ko_> der hub braucht für die Kamera 500 mA, auf dem Netzteil steht "O/P: DC 5 2100 mA"
<TheK> 4-Port-Hub?
<ko_> ja, alles 4-Port-Hubs
<TheK> dann sollte sie genug Saft kriegen... Andere Erklärung wäre irgendeine allgemeine Abneigung des Treibers gegen Hubs - sowas gibt's leider immer mal wieder
<ko_> jetzt geht es
<ko_> aber ich brauche es unter Hardy Heron
<ko_> ich bin momentan mit Lucid online
<ko_> ich probiere es nochmal
<ko_> danke erstmal
<TheK> das fällt dann wohl unter fixed ;)
<ko_> noch nicht, bin evtl gleich wieder da, cu
<jham> kann man eigentlich die helligkeit von externen monitoren irgendwie steuern? gibt's welche, die das unterstuetzen? funktioniert es dann gut mit linux?#
<jham> brightd geht mit thinkpad zb, erinnere ich mich gerade
<Yan_Nick> Wie kann ich in totem in der Playlist die Dateiendung anzeigen?
<Aiod> Hallo Ich hab heute ausversehen in nautilus oben einen rechtsklick gemacht, und so die werkzeugleiste und noch eine leiste ausgeblendet. Jetzt will ich das ganze rückgängig machen aber ich kann keinen rechtsklick oben mehr machen, weil dort keine leite mehr ist. kurz ich komm nicht mehr auf das kästchen wo ich etwas einblenden und ausblenden kann.
<Aiod> und jetzt weiß ich nicht wie ich das ganze wieder hinbekomme.
<Aiod> dazu sei gesagt ich hab die Elementary version von Nautilus
<Fuchs> Ctrl+M fuer die Menueleiste
<Fuchs> den Rest bekommst Du da ... okay, ende Support
<Aiod> Strg. + M geht leider nicht
<k1l> drück mal alt+a
<Aiod> Da tut sich leider auch nichts
<Aiod> hat jemand noch eine idee was man da machen könnte?
<Yan_Nick> neustarten?
<silver__> Aiod: F8 drücken?
<Aiod> nautilus -q hab ich schon versucht
<bullgard4> Aiod: Neu starten in einem Terminal und nach den Meldungen dort gucken.
<Aiod> ok F8 funktioniert nun bekomme ich Datei|Ansicht›
<Aiod> ok vielen dank hab es hinbekommen
<Aiod> ich möchte diesen channel über empathy betreten. einen jabber account habe ich schon. bisher habe ich noch keine anleitung hier gefunden
<Fuchs> Aiod: bitte nicht
<Fuchs> ,irc? Aiod 
<shetlandpony> Aiod, IRC ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/IRC - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Fuchs> lesen. Da steht notfalls auch, welche Clients es gibt und wie es geht, aber ich kann nur davon abraten, einen IM Client als IRC Client zu missbrauchen. Danke. 
<bullgard4> Aiod: Das hier ist IRC. Empathy ist nicht besonders stark als IRC-Client.
<Aiod> okey? warum ist das nicht so gut? weil Empahty nicht stark genaug dafür ist?
<axe312> Hi, welche möglichkeiten habe ich meine musik über das netzwerk zu streamen um z.B. auf meiner windoof kiste beim zocken die musik von meinem laptop auf den boxxen des windows pcs zu hören?
<Fuchs> nein, weil IRC und IM zwei paar Schuhe sind und man das nicht verwechseln sollte, steht im Artikel auch beschrieben. 
<bullgard4> Aiod: Ich empfehle Dir, einen anderen IRC-Client zu benutzen. XChat oder Chatzilla (als Firefox-Plugin). 
<Fuchs> ,windoof? axe312 
<shetlandpony> axe312, windoof ist deiner Meinung nach doof, es heisst aber trotzdem Windows.
<Fuchs> axe312: mpd mit einem Windowsclient, oder eine beliebige Streamingloesung wie shout/icecast oder vlc (dafuer wurde der mal gemacht) 
<Aiod> okey dankeschön
<axe312> Fuchs: danke
<bullgard4> Aiod: Empathy hat eine Einrichtung zur Kommunikation via IRC. Diese Einrichtung ist aber nicht gut ausgebaut. Die beiden anderen Programme sind besser ausgebaut und bewuemker zu bedienen.
<bullgard4> s/bewuemker/bequemer/
<shetlandpony> bullgard4 meant: Aiod: Empathy hat eine Einrichtung zur Kommunikation via IRC. Diese Einrichtung ist aber nicht gut ausgebaut. Die beiden anderen Programme sind besser ausgebaut und bequemer zu bedienen.
<k1l> ,bot? Aiod 
<shetlandpony> Aiod: ich bin ein bot ;p
<Aiod> tut mir leid das versteh ich jetzt nicht mit dem bot
<Aiod> ich weiß was ein bot ist aber sonst 
<k1l> Aiod: shetlandpony ist ein bot, der nur auf befehle antwortet. deswegen brauchst ihm nicht im query antworten
<Aiod> alles klar
<dAnjou> gibt's nen ordner für wallpaper im HOME?
<dAnjou> lucid
<jokrebel> mahlzeit
<k1l> dAnjou: nein
<jokrebel> dAnjou: wenn Du Ihn anlegst ;-)
<k1l> Bilder vlt aber per default nicht
<jokrebel> genau - meine eigenen Wallpaper liegen unterhalb von Bilder
<dAnjou> jokrebel: so dass sie automatisch im wallpaper dialog angezeigt werden ... aber k1l sagte es schon
<matthias_> Bei Kubuntu hat sich eine Kontrollleiste aufgehangen.dadurch kann ich kein rechtklick auf dem desktop mehr machen und alle anderen kontrollleisten gehen auch nicht mehr.Ich kann Plasma-desktop nur über Kill beenden.kann mir einer helfen??
<Fuchs> matthias_: warum fragst Du nicht noch mal drueben? 
<jokrebel> dAnjou: IIRC tun sie das, sobald Du ein mal von Hand den Pfad aufgerufen hast.#
<Fuchs> matthias_: und was an der kill Methode hat nicht funktioniert? Und hast Du das Log, das ich Dir genannt habe, gesichert? 
<k1l> dAnjou: versuch mal drag and drop bei dme wallpaper dialog
<matthias_> Fuchs: Dann ging alles nicht.egal wie ich versuche Plasma-desktop zu benutzten es gehtn nichts.ich hatte es beendet und den rechner neu gestartet.aber das prob ist geblieben.
<matthias_> Fuchs: *Das
<dAnjou> jokrebel, k1l: das ist ja nich automatisch ;), is jetz aber auch nich so wichtig (ging mir nur darum, immer zu wissen, wo sinnvoll hin mit sowas)
<matthias_> Fuchs: Im vorraus: ich hab nicht viel Erfahrung im umgang mit Linux.
<Fuchs> matthias_: nun, Du kannst versuchen die Plasma Konfiguration zu verschieben
<Fuchs> matthias_: mv .kde/share/config/plasma* . 
<Fuchs> matthias_: bedenke, dass dabei alle Plasma Einstellungen erstmal verloren gehen. Du hast die Dateien dann aber in Deinem persoenlichen Ordner und kannst sie bei Bedarf wieder zurueckverschieben und schauen, an welcher es lag 
<matthias_> Fuchs: das heist alles wird auf standart gesetzt oder wie?
<Fuchs> matthias_: was der Befehl macht: er verschiebt alle Dateien die mit plasma beginnen aus dem (versteckten) Ordner .kde mit Unterordner /share/config (wo alle Userspezifischen KDE Konfigurationen liegen sollten) in Dein Home 
<Fuchs> matthias_: nur das von Plasma, aber ja
<Fuchs> ach
<Fuchs> ,standart? matthias_ 
<shetlandpony> matthias_, standart ist http://www.k-faktor.com/standart/
<Fuchs> bitte mit d. 
<Fuchs> matthias_: Du solltest _vorher_ plasma beenden, uebrigens
<matthias_> Fuchs: ja das wäre ausreichend ich könnte die Einstellung ja wieder einstellen.Das Problemm tauch ja nur auch auf wenn ich eine Kontroll leiste ändere.
<Fuchs> matthias_: definiere aendern. Fuegst Du ein spezifisches Miniprogramm hinzu? 
<Fuchs> Dann ist vielleicht das fehlerhaft
<pog> gibt es eigentlich eine Moeglichkeit beim booten "ad hoc" gewisse HW-Check zu unterdruecken, konkret meine interen Harddisk, die kaputt ist. 
<matthias_> Fuchs: Ich nehme nur die Programme die schon drin sind.Das letzte mal hatte ich die digitale Uhr eingefügt und wollte die Kontrollleiste breiter machen,damit die Uhr größer wird.Das bei hing diese sich auf.
<Fuchs> das sollte nicht passieren
<Fuchs> bitte melde das noch als Fehler auf launchpad.net, wenn moeglich
<ppl8x> einer ne idee wie ich in der konsole über tar archivieren und kompremieren gleichzeitig kann,.. irgendwie raff ich die man nicht
<ppl8x> wichtig ist das es halt gleichzeitig macht
<Fuchs> ppl8x: tar -cj oder -cg 
<ppl8x> c ist komprimieren und j oder g archivieren?
<Fuchs> c ist create, j ist bzip g muesste gzip sein 
<ppl8x> ne c create
<Fuchs> f willst Du dann wohl noch fuer den Dateinamen
<matthias_> Fuchs: Wenn ich die Config  verschoben hab, soll ich dann neustarten?
<Fuchs> also tar -cjf meinteerball.tar.bz2 meintollesverzeichnis 
<Fuchs> matthias_: ja
<ppl8x> Fuchs aber ist es somit auch komprimiert?
<ppl8x> oder nur archiviert
<matthias_> Fuchs: Wundervoll es hat geklappt.Wo sollte ich den Fehler melden??
<ppl8x> Fuchs,  kompremiert ist nichts,... das  war das eigentliche problem
<brot> ppl8x: und, du hast da auch komrpimierbare dateien drin?
<ppl8x> txt dateien
<ppl8x> & jpg
<bekks> jpegs lassen sich nicht wirklich gut komprimieren.
<ppl8x> ich probiers mal mit open office datei
<LetoThe2nd> bekks: kommt ganz auf die rockwell-härte und dichte des speichermediums an *SCNR*
<ppl8x> ahh gut
<ppl8x> es ist 4kb kleiner :D
<ppl8x> heißt wohl das es geklappt hat
<Yan_Nick> Wie kann ich nochmal sehen, welche Ubutnu-Version ich habe?
<odb|fidel_> Yan_Nick: cat /etc/lsb-release
<Yan_Nick> odb|fidel_: Danke.
<odb|fidel_> Yan_Nick: tip am rande - manche dsachen kann man auch recht einfach via google o.ä. beantworten - stichwort: eigeninitiative und so pseudo-weichem kram
<ko_> hallo, ich habe eine usb-kamera per usb-hub an meinem laptop (ubuntu hardy heron). Der Hub hat ein eigenes Netzteil, aber sogar ohne Netzteil wird die Kamera erkannt und angesprochen, obwohl der Hersteller eigentlich sagt, dass ein Powered Hub nötig ist. Woran kann das liegen?
<Yan_Nick> odb|fidel_: kleiner tipp, "tip" wird mit zwei "p" geschrieben ;D
<odb|fidel_> ko_: der hersteller koennte es sicherheitshalber so in die doku schreiben
<ko_> lsusb sagt mir: Bus 002 Device 003: ID 04b4:6560 Cypress Semiconductor Corp. CY7C65640 USB-2.0 "TetraHub"
<odb|fidel_> Yan_Nick: danke - wenn du im gegenzug meinen ratschlag befolgst ist beiden geholfen
<Yan_Nick> odb|fidel_: done
<ko_> mit einigen anderen Hubs ging es überhaupt nicht, ncht mal mit Netzteil
<odb|fidel_> ko_: und worauf willst du raus?
<ko_> kann das am Chipsatz des Hubs liegen?
<ko_> ?
<Yan_Nick> ko_: chill doch mal, es sind gerade mal drei minuten vergangen
<LetoThe2nd> ko_: bei USB kann prinzipiell alles an allem liegen. hängt damit zusammen, dass sich fast niemand an die specs hält, gescheite treiber produziert und noch dazu eine unglaubliche menge halbwissen wütet.
<LetoThe2nd> so ein held.
<NilsH> Hallo! Habe ein Problem: Seit einigen Tagen kann ich nichts mehr drucken, weil mein Drucker nicht mehr in der Auswahlliste der Drucker auftaucht, oder es kommt direkt ein Fehler.
<NilsH> Es handelt sich um einen HP LaserJez 1010.
<NilsH> In lsusb ist er allerdings sichtbar.
<NilsH> Bus 003 Device 002: ID 03f0:0c17 Hewlett-Packard LaserJet 1010
<NilsH> Ging einfach von einem Tag auf den anderen nicht mehr, bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ob das nicht direkt nach einem kürzlichen Update erst so war.
<NilsH> Habe Ubuntu 10.04.
<NilsH> Googeln hat mich nicht wirklich weitergebracht, darum hoffe ich hier hat vielleicht jemand eine Idee.
<TheInfinity> NilsH: schau mal in localhost:631 (einfach so in n browser eingeben) - das ist die cups druckeroberfläche
<NilsH> Site not found kommt da.
<NilsH> TheInfinity, Das lässt wohl darauf schließen, dass cups nicht läuft ?
<TheInfinity> eventuell. versuch mal cups neu zu starten  ( /etc/init.d/cups restart)
<jokrebel> ...hier schon mal die passende Wiki-Seite: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Cups
<NilsH> Okay, vielen Dank für das Stichwort, ich schau mir das erst mal und sehe wie weit ich komme.
<NilsH> Super, vielen Dank, klappt.
<jokrebel> NilsH: könnt natürlich sein, dass das nach dem nächsten Neustart wieder gemacht werden muss…
<manuel__> hi ich hab folgendes problem: mein selbstkompilieres wine erkennt meinen fglrx treiber nicht, fglrx über ubuntu installiert, wine selbst kompiliert, wine beklakt sich nicht beim kompilieren, erst beim ausführen
<manuel__> irgendwie findet er keine libglso denk ich mir 
<manuel__> danke für hilfen
<thekorn> j #zeitgeist
<webs553> Hallo,wie kann ich es einrichten, dass mein Ubuntu PC auf bestimmte Webseiten nur über einen speziellen Proxy geht? Dabei soll das ganze browserunabhängig sein.
<Fuchs> webs553: ueber die hosts Datei 
<drivin> Hallo. Ich ärger mich z.Z. mit Pidgin und Empathy in Verbindung mit ICQ rum. Bei Pidgin bekomme ich die Meldung, dass mein Kennwort falsch sein und bei Empathy, Legitimierung fehlgeschalgen.
<webs553> Fuchs, danke, reicht es da einfach die Daten im Format "google.de    proxy-IP" einzugeben?
<manuel__> drivin, liest sich für mich als wär das kennwort falsch .... ggf schift taste ? 
<drivin> manuel_: schön wärs. Habe es auch schon geändert. Per email und Kennwort bekomme ich grundsätzlich eine Verbindung zu ICQ, allerdings werden die Kontakte nicht geladen.
<Lufti> Juhu
<Lufti> wie finde ich denn heraus, welche Gerätedatei mein USB-Stick hat?
<silver__> drivin: mal ohne ssl versucht?
<sash_> Lufti: sudo fdisk -l
<Lufti> danke!
<Wedelwolf> moin.
<Lufti> Ich versuche hier von meinem USB-Stick Ubuntu 10.10 zu installieren. Habe dazu das iso image heruntergeladen und mit [System, Systemverwaltung, USB-Startmedian-Ersteller] den USB-Stick beschrieben. Wenn ich vom Stick booten will kommt von syslinux (oder isolinux) die Fehlermeldung: Unkown keyword in configuration file
<Lufti> dann folgt in einer neuen zeile: boot:
<Lufti> und das wars.
<Lufti> Habt ihr einen Tipp für mich?
<bekks> Ja, das config file ist offensichtlich falsch.
<Lufti> Wer macht denn sowas?
<bekks> Du? :)
<Lufti> dreist gelogen ;)
<Lufti> Hab den Stick nur mit dem Startmedienersteller beschrieben (vorher alles deleted) und eingeschoben.
<Lufti> mit Jaunty 9.04
<bekks> Ändert nichts daran, dass das config file für syslinux offenbar einen Fehler enthält.
<Lufti> noch ein Grund auf ne neuere Ubuntu version zu wechseln
<bekks> Das config file zu ändern ist einfacher :P
<Lufti> nee, ich meine für die Zukunft, falls ich das wieder machen will
<Lufti> es geht hier ja gerade darum auf ne neuere version zu kommen ;)
<Lufti> so, .. neuer versuch, .. wenns klappt bleib ich hier weg ;)
<Lufti> ciao
<StefanQn> gibt es einen ext2 treiber fuer Win7-64 der funktioniert? Ich hab 3 progs durchprobiert und krieg keins zum laufen
<sash_> StefanQn: lass es dir eine lehre sein und gib auf ;)
<StefanQn> sash_: auch schon probiert?
<sash_> StefanQn: nicht unter win7, aber generell schon. ich habe mich dazu entschieden, es nie mehr zu probieren
<ubuntini> wie kann ich von der jetzigen ersten festplatte im notebook wo windows drauf ist windows komplett auf eine andere platte schaufeln sodass ich auf der ersten festplatte ubuntu installieren kann? der grund ist, das ich nicht wieder alles neu machen möchte & ubuntu auf die gute festplatte soll, die sehr viel schneller ist
<jokrebel> ubuntini: und soweit verkleinern, dass beides auf der 1.HD ist, geht nicht?
<ubuntini> jokrebel: die 1. HD hat "nur" 160 GB, die möchte ich wieder komplett für ubuntu benutzen. die 2. HD mit 320 GB habe ich ausgebaut da die laut ubuntu 4 fehlerhafte sektoren hatte, allerdings möchte ich ein dualbootsystem weiterhin haben da ich z.B. für meinen taschenrechner windows benötige (geht in einer VM ebenfalls nicht)
<webs553> Hallo,ich möchte mir parallel xp installieren, wenn ich das aber mache,kann ich nicht mehr Ubuntu starten, wie kann ich da nachträglich nen Bootmanager einrichten?
<ubuntini> jokrebel: und windows kann ruhig auf die, wo einige sektoren angeblich defekt sind, wenn da was ausfällt ist das nicht so schlimm als wenn ubuntu mal ausfällt
<jokrebel> ubuntini: na wie Du meinst. Ich persönlich finde 160 GB absolut ausreichend für Windows und Ubuntu zusammen (selbst wenn die persönlichen Daten da auch noch mit drauf sollen)…
<ubuntini> jokrebel: ich habe jetzt schon nur noch 40 GB frei.. da unter ubuntu einige programme hinzukommen ist dies zu wenig
<ubuntini> gibt es denn keine möglichkeit, das eine system auf die andere platte zu schieben und somit die 1. HD freizumachen?
<rumpe1> ,grub2? webs553
<shetlandpony> webs553: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<jokrebel> ubuntini: Dann hast Du aber viel "eigene Daten". Windows alleine braucht _keine_ 120 GB IMHO.
<ubuntini> jokrebel: ich weiß wie ichs mache... ich schmeiß meine ganzen daten einfach auf die externe platte sodass ic hdann mehr frei habe
<ubuntini> aber werden festplatten nicht langsamer wenn man so viele partitionen hat ?
<rumpe1> nö
<ubuntini> das habe ich mal gelesen
<rumpe1> dann stand da quark
<ubuntini> das kann sein
<rumpe1> würde sogar eher schneller annehmen, wenn dadurch z.B. systempartitionen weniger "in der breite" fragmentieren..hmm
<LetoThe2nd> rumpe1: kann man nicht ganz sooo pauschal sagen.
<ubuntini> die platten von samsung sind meist eh langsamer in allem
<ubuntini> aber das ist offtopic denke ich mal
<jokrebel> ubuntini: genau so würd ich das auch machen. Schnelle 1.Platte für beide "reinen" OS. Eigene Daten auf der 2.ten (und wenn die schlecht ist, die wichtigewn sachen in kopie auch noch auf der 1ten.)
<ubuntini> jokrebel: genau.. 2. HD möchte ich eh nicht so gerne einbauen, da dann der akku nicht mehr so lange hält
<LetoThe2nd> die korrekte aussage wäre wohl: dateisystemen sowie verwendungsart der partitionen könnte sich die anzahl der partitionen bemerkbar machen. ob das aber den messtechnisch signifikanten bereich erreicht, wage ich zu bezweifeln ;-)
<ubuntini> und das notebook noch schwerer wird..
<LetoThe2nd> s/wohl:/wohl: abhängig von/
<shetlandpony> letothe2nd meant: die korrekte aussage wäre wohl: abhängig von dateisystemen sowie verwendungsart der partitionen könnte sich die anzahl der partitionen bemerkbar machen. ob das aber den messtechnisch signifikanten bereich erreicht, wage ich zu bezweifeln ;-)
<ubuntini> wenn ich ubuntu gleich eh neu installiere - ist die 32 oder 64 bit version besser? das notebook hat 4 GB RAM..
<rumpe1> ubuntini, wenn das notebook 64bit kann, dann nimm 64bit
<ubuntini> rumpel: gibt es da probleme mit flash oder geht das ohne probleme?
<rumpe1> ubuntini, soweit ich weiß gibts keine probleme mehr
<duffduffduff1> hallo, wie kann ich die LED's an meinem Laptop deaktivieren?
<ubuntini> rumpel: okay, danke! :) 
<duffduffduff1> geht das in ubuntu oder im bios?
<rumpe1> duffduffduff1, ich würde vorschlagen, du guckst mal ins bios, ob da was angeboten wird oder googlest mal nach deiner laptop-kennzeichnung
<jokrebel_> duffduffduff1: darf ich fragen, warum man das will?
<Walter_White> duffduffduff1, kleb tape drüber
<duffduffduff1> wenn man nur musik am laptop hören möchte, ist das licht des displays und der leds nervig
<bekks> duffduffduff1: Die LEDs kannst du nicht deaktivieren.
<bekks> Weder im BIOS, noch im OS.
<spY|da> bekks, bei manchen thinkpads geht das xD
<alexex> bekks, kabel ziehen
<Wedelwolf> mein netbook is ja eh zu dunkel... da dürfen die 2 leds ruhig brennen
<dreamon> duffduffduff1, Mich stört das geleuchte und geblinke auch.. Ich hab ein Klebeband drüber geklebt. 
<duffduffduff1> schade, aber danke! wie bzw kann man den bildschirm "richtig" ausschalten und nur bei zB. mausgesten wieder einschalten?(teilerfolg: "xset dpms force off", schaltet nach ein paar sekunden automatisch wieder ein)
<duffduffduff1> dreamon: ja, werd ich wohl auch machen
<ubuntini> duffduffduff1: bei mir am notebook ist auch alles beleuchtet, auch sämtliche medientasten (multimedia-notebook) - auch das herstellerlogo auf dem deckel auf der rückseite wenn es zugeklappt ist leuchtet stark.. auch ich kann es nicht ausschalten. dies wird aber mit keiner software gehen
<duffduffduff1> ubuntini: danke, hab verstanden
<ubuntini> so ich installiere mal neu - vielen dank nochmal an euch. bis später
<dreamon> Ich hab gestern, alles was mit nvidia zu tun hat vom Rechner deinstalliert. Wenn ich nun mit Jockey den Treiber installieren will, dann sagt er es gäbe keine Propitären Treiber zu installieren. 
<bekks> Dann installier ihn mit aptitude.
<dreamon> bekks, Reicht -> sudo apt-get install nvidia-current ?
<bekks> ja.
<duffduffduff1> kann man den bildschirm "richtig" ausschalten ? (teilerfolg: "xset dpms force off", schaltet nach ein paar sekunden automatisch wieder ein)
<sdx23> duffduffduff1: Mehr als das geht nicht. Jedenfalls nichts, was Auswirkungen auf den Bildschirm ansich hätte. Soll heißen, du kannst den Grafikausgang abschalten.
<duffduffduff1> hm, wie würde man so etwas machen?
<sdx23> mit xrandr. aber dann müsste man's halt per ssh oder tastenkombination oder so wieder anmachen
<sdx23> duffduffduff1: was stört dich am dpms off=
<sdx23> *?
<dreamon_> bekks, Leider steh ich immer noch am gleiche problem wie gestern abend. Bekommte die Gui nicht ans laufen. modinfo zeigt zwar nvidia-current.ko an, wenn ich aber modprobe nvidia-current mache, dann sagt er Fatal error No such device.
<duffduffduff1> sdx23: es schaltet nach ca 20 sec wieder ein 
<PBeck> hi
<sdx23> duffduffduff1: weil du die Maus bewegst.
<duffduffduff1> nö :)
<duffduffduff1> (amd64), das Problem ist bekannt (google)
<sdx23> hm, das ist dann natürlich ärgerlich. Patch schreiben oder damit leben :)
<dreamon_> Wenn xorg.0.log - failed to load module nvidia (module does not exist). Was kann ich da machen. sudo apt-get install nvidia-current .. hab ich hinter mir
<Fuchs> dreamon_: wo ist der nvidia bug report? 
<dreamon_> Fuchs, wie mach ich den? 
<duffduffduff1> damit leben :)
<Fuchs> dreamon_: sudo nvidia-bug-report.sh
<Fuchs> dreamon_: dann mit gunzip entpacken (wirklich mit gunzip, einige Entpacker koennen damit nicht umgehen) und in einen pastebin 
<dreamon_> Fuchs, command not found.. ups
<Fuchs> dreamon_: sicher, dass die nvidia Pakete korrekt installiert sind? 
<Fuchs> ,nvidia? dreamon_ 
<shetlandpony> dreamon_: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia
<Fuchs> dreamon_: sonst haette ich gerne mal  apt-cache policy nvidia-current    in einen pastebin
<dreamon_> Fuchs, Ich hatte probleme nachdem ich pae aufgespielt hab, worauf ich alles was nvidia anbelangt entfernt habe.. und dann mit sudo apt-get install nvidia-current installiert habe
<Fuchs> dreamon_: mach es ueber die Treiberverwaltung, ist intelligenter, zieht alles, was es solles
<Fuchs> sollte
<Fuchs> und sonst noch mit dem --reinstall switch
<Garfield395> hey leute ich hab nen problem, ich will mein xperia x1 als umts modem mit der internetsharing option benutzen
<Garfield395> nur wird es nicht mehr als eth1 erkannt oO
<bekks> Garfield395: Was sagt denn ifconfig -a?
<dreamon_> Fuchs, Hab im Moment keine Gui.. als ich mit dem novou oder wie der heißt gebootet habe(gui kam) hab ich treiber-hardware gestartet und der hat gesagt es gibt keinen Treiber
<Garfield395> mom... ich hab das nach der anleitung versucht http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=869229
<Fuchs> dreamon_: lspci | grep VGA 
<bekks> Garfield395: Was sagt sudo ifconfig -a?
<Garfield395> nur bei make kotzt er ab und sagt mir irgend ein fehler
<Garfield395> ja mom ich schaue
<dreamon_> Fuchs, Ich werde das in 100Jahren nicht verstehen, pastebinit | sudo apt-cache policy nvidia-current geht nicht.. was mach ich da falsch.
<bekks> Garfield395: "kotzt ab" ist keine brauchbare Fehlermeldung. Bitte nopaste die vollständige Fehlermeldung sowie das sudo ifconfig -a
<Fuchs> dreamon_: anders rum 
<Fuchs> dreamon_: das pastebinit will rechts von der pipe stehen
<Fuchs> dreamon_: das lspci | grep VGA  haette ich dann gleich gerne auch noch :) 
<dreamon_> Fuchs, wenn ich | pastbinit hinten anhänge beschimpft er mich mit Fehlermeldungen.. 
<Garfield395> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  Hardware Adresse 00:90:f5:6c:1c:0f             BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metrik:1           RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0           TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0           Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:1000            RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)           Interrupt:31   lo        Link encap:Lokale Schleife             inet Adresse
<bekks> ,nopaste? Garfield395 
<shetlandpony> Garfield395: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org [paste]
<Fuchs> dreamon_: was fuer Fehlermeldungen? 
<Garfield395> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  Hardware Adresse 00:90:f5:6c:1c:0f             BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metrik:1           RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0           TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0           Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:1000            RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)           Interrupt:31   lo        Link encap:Lokale Schleife             inet Adresse
<bekks> ,nopaste? Garfield395 
<shetlandpony> Garfield395: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org [paste]
<bekks> Garfield395: NICHT hier rein.
<dreamon_> Fuchs, Traceback (most recent call last): file"/usr/bin/pastebinit",line 279 in module und davon ganze masse.. 
<Garfield395> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  Hardware Adresse 00:90:f5:6c:1c:0f             BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metrik:1           RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0           TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0           Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:1000            RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)           Interrupt:31   lo        Link encap:Lokale Schleife             inet Adresse
<bekks> -.-
<Garfield395> wtf sry
<dreamon_> Fuchs, hat was mit dem Pastebinit zu tun.. 
<Fuchs> Garfield395: nicht noch mal ...
<Fuchs> dreamon_: da ist bei Dir aber noch anderes im Argen 
<Fuchs> dreamon_: vermutlich python ...   irgendwelche Fremdpakete aktiv, oder ggf. eine Aktualisierung schiefgelaufen? 
<dreamon_> Fuchs, wenn ich das ohne pastebinit mache.. kommt saubere ansage.
<Fuchs> dreamon_: natuerlich
<Fuchs> dreamon_: dann sag mir mal, was lspci zu Deiner Graphikkarte sagt, 
<Garfield395> wie kann ich das hier einfügen?
<Fuchs> das geht auch ohne pastebin
<dreamon_> Fuchs, Mit python hab ich nichts am hut.
<Fuchs> Garfield395: gar nicht
<Garfield395> achso
<Garfield395> ein link =D
<Fuchs> Garfield395: lies was Dir das Pony nun 3 mal gegeben hat, danke
<Garfield395> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/287988/
<dreamon_> Fuchs, Vga compatible controller: nvidia corporation G96 Geforce 9600M GT (rev a1)
<bekks> Garfield395: Wie bist du denn momentan online?
<Fuchs> dreamon_: okay, immerhin halbwegs aktuell und somit unterstuetzt
<Fuchs> dreamon_: sagt Dir  apt-cache policy, dass nvidia-current installiert sei? Und wenn ja: welche Version? 
<dreamon_> Fuchs, Die lief ja auch... bis ich das pae installierte
<Garfield395> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/287990/
<dreamon_> Fuchs, Installiert 260.19.06-0ubuntu1
<Garfield395> na momentan hab ich mein handy als wlan-accsess-point eingerichtet
<Fuchs> dreamon_: mach da mal ein --reinstall drauf 
<bekks> Also per WLAN.
<bekks> Garfield395: Richtig?
<Fuchs> dreamon_: sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-current
<Garfield395> genau
<bekks> Garfield395: Ist dieses USB Dingsda momentan an deinem Rechner angeschlossen?
<Garfield395> ja
<Garfield395> wenn ich lsusb mache, erkennt er es auch
<bekks> Garfield395: Dann _nopaste_ bitte mal lsusb und dmesg
<Garfield395> er erkennt sogar das modem bei lsusb -v
<dreamon_> Fuchs, ok
<Garfield395> [ 7378.755094] rndis_wlan: Unknown symbol usbnet_start_xmit [ 7378.755368] rndis_wlan: Unknown symbol rndis_status [ 7378.755635] rndis_wlan: Unknown symbol rndis_command [ 7378.755702] rndis_wlan: Unknown symbol usbnet_purge_paused_rxq [ 7378.755788] rndis_wlan: Unknown symbol generic_rndis_bind [ 7378.755870] rndis_wlan: Unknown symbol usbnet_stop [ 7378.756077] rndis_wlan: Unknown symbol usbnet_disconnect [ 7378.756145] rndis_
<Garfield395> shit sooorry
<Garfield395> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/287993/
<dreamon_> Fuchs, Wie gehts weiter?
<Fuchs> dreamon_: schauen, ob Du nvidia-bug-report.sh hast
<dreamon_> Fuchs, negativ
<Fuchs> moment
<Garfield395> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/287994/
<dreamon_> Fuchs, Nur nvidia-settings
<Fuchs> dreamon_: /usr/lib/nvidia-current/bin/nvidia-bug-report.sh   << hast Du nicht? 
<dreamon_> Fuchs, doch da ist es.
<Fuchs> dreamon_: gut, mal mit sudo ausfuehren 
<dreamon_> Fuchs, Ist durchgelaufen
<Fuchs> dreamon_: hat eine Datei erstellt, bitte mit gunzip entpacken
<Fuchs> dann in einen pastebinit bewegen, wie auch immer
<Fuchs> -it
<Garfield395> und nu?
<dolly> hi ich bin auf der suche nach einem guten netbook für ubuntu netbookedition
<bekks> Garfield395: Hast du das Teil über einen USB Hub angeschlossen?
<dreamon_> Fuchs, hat er das in /var/log geschrieben?
<dolly> hat jemand ne kaufberatung
<Garfield395> nee direkt ans notebook
<dreamon_> Fuchs, current directory.. was meiner er damit
<Garfield395> aber vllt ist nen usb-hub intern ans mainboard angeschlossen
<Garfield395> das komische ist, gestern hat er es als eth1 erkannt
<dolly> funktioniert das einwandfrei mit ubuntu? http://www.pearl.de/a-PX6946-1517.shtml
<Garfield395> ich weiß nur nicht warum jetzt nicht mehr
<sdx23> dreamon_: da wo du jetzt bist
<dreamon_> sdx23, Au backe
<Fuchs> dreamon_: nein, in . 
<Fuchs> dreamon_: also da, wo Du warst 
<Fuchs> dolly: in #ubuntu-de-offtopic sicher
<Fuchs> dreamon_: da, wo Du halt grad bist
<Garfield395> bekks, hast du mal die anleitung dazu überflogen? ich breche schon bei make ab
<dreamon_> Fuchs, pastebinit nvidia-bug-report.log -> kommen wieder diese blöden fehlermeldungen
<Garfield395> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/287998/
<Garfield395> da kommt das dann
<dreamon_> Fuchs, diese python zeug
<bekks> Garfield395: http://lodge.glasgownet.com/2009/05/31/rndis-modem-linux/comment-page-1/
<Fuchs> dreamon_: in der Regel ist das home 
<Fuchs> dreamon_: wenn Du vorher mit cd gewechselt hast, dann halt nicht
<bekks> Garfield395: Das Ergebnis von 15 Sekunden Googlenutzung.
<Garfield395> sry, aber ich nutze das erst seit gestern
<bekks> Garfield395: Und bitte lies Dir die Seite komplett durch bevor du was davon testest.
<dreamon_> Fuchs, Die datei hab ich, und auch entpackt.. ich hab nur ein problem das mit dem pastebinit hochzuladen
<Fuchs> dreamon_: USB Stick halt 
<Fuchs> dreamon_: oder Du liest den durch und schaust, ob Du selber schlau wirst
<dreamon_> Fuchs, ok.. usb ;)
<Fuchs> dreamon_: ohne diese Datei kann ich sehr wenig 
<Fuchs> ausser raten, und dafuer ist mir meine Zeit zu schade
<dreamon_> Fuchs, das mit dem pastebinit, das ging aber gestern noch.. warum heute nicht mehr.. verstehe ich nicht
<Fuchs> dreamon_: ohne Fehlermeldung: ebenfalls schwierig zu sagen 
<Fuchs> pastebinit /pfad/zu/Datei   geht auch nicht? 
<dreamon_> Fuchs, leider nicht.
<blacksun> nabend
<blacksun> kann mir jemand helfen??
<Fuchs> blacksun: ohne Frage sicher nicht, nein
<Garfield395> also ich bin erstmal bei make weiter gekommen, aber ich machs jetzt mal nach der anleitung
<blacksun> ok habe ubuntu installiert und nun bekomme ich meldung " no such device grub recue"??? 
<blacksun> startet nichts
<Fuchs> jap, weil der Bootloader schon mal nichts laden kann
<Fuchs> wie hast Du das installiert, wie sieht die Festplattenkonfiguration aus? 
<blacksun> Windows auf 1 Pat
<blacksun> dann 2 pri swap
<blacksun> pri root
<blacksun> sec home
<Fuchs> kommst Du beim Booten durch halten von Shift zumindest in Grub?  (so eine Auswahl, was Du booten moechtest)
<dreamon_> Fuchs, http://pastebin.com/PmwUr36n
<blacksun> noch nicht probiert bin noch recht neu hier
<blacksun> ich teste es sofort
<Fuchs> dreamon_: das ist komisch
<Fuchs> dreamon_: was meint   modinfo nvidia
<Fuchs> dreamon_: eine Moeglichkeit waere noch, dass er das Modul fuer den falschen Kernel installiert ...
<dreamon_> modinfo nvidia sagt could not find module nvidia - wenn ich current dazuhänge dann kommt eine ganze menge an ausgabe
<Fuchs> dreamon_: stell sicher, dass Du in den richtigen bootest _und_ die header davon installierst 
<blacksun> So da passiert nichts mit shift
<Fuchs> dreamon_: dann lief da imo etwas bei der Installation des Paketes schief 
<dreamon_> Fuchs, Ich hab pae schon lange wieder deinstalliert..
<Fuchs> dreamon_: ich muss gleich umsteigen und bin dann fuer ein Weilchen weg, 
<Fuchs> dreamon_: folgendes: installier die nvidia Pakete, reboote, schau mit   uname -r   was Du fuer einen Kernel hast, und ob das passende linux-header*  Paket dazu installiert ist, 
<dreamon_> Fuchs, Sei vorsichtig.. Brauchen dich noch länger ;)
<leszek> hi
<Fuchs> dreamon_: wenn ja: installier die nvidia Pakete neu 
<Fuchs> dreamon_: dann sollte modinfo nvidia was ausgeben, und er sollte es auch laden koennen 
<Fuchs> dreamon_: wenn nein: schau im Wiki nach dkms  und wirf das manuell an, um das nvidia Paket zu bauen 
<Fuchs> bis dahin sollte ich dann +/- wieder online sein, sonst schreib einen Thread im ubuntuusers.de Forum, dann schaue ich da. Und weg. 
<dreamon_> Das nenn ich geballte info. leider bleiben viele fragen offen
<Garfield395> was bedeutet das? http://paste.pocoo.org/show/288011/
<bekks> Dass Du gerade an der Paketverwaltung vorbei mit sudo make install irgendwas installiert hast.
<LetoThe2nd> bekks: da checkinstall aber keine kernelmodule kann, hier ein notwendiges übel (wohl)
<Garfield395> okay
<Garfield395> so ich versuch das jetzt mal
<Garfield395> bis gleich
<Garfield> hmm funzt ne so richtig
<Kaffeetasse> Brauche Hilfe für Zugriff von Vista auf Sambafreigabe
<ppq> Kaffeetasse: dies ist eigentlich nicht der richtige ort dafür, da das kein ubuntuproblem ist. aber beschreib im channel #ubuntu-de-offtopic dein problem mal genauer
<ppq> Kaffeetasse: alternativ: ##windows - da bekommst du sicher auch hilfe
<Ahora> hi, weiss jemand wie ich am besten den sound unter ubuntu 10.10 einstellen kann, ich kann irgendwie meinen mikro von ölautsprechern nicht trennen =/
<Garfield> ich brauch ne 10er mutter um ne schelle am auspuff zu befestigen
<Kaffeetasse> kk
<dadrc> Ahora: Du hast den Ton vom Mikrofon als Output auf den Boxen, ja?
<lenzy> hey, gibts irgendeine möglichkeit flacs auf nem ipod nano 4. gen abzuspielen?
<dadrc> ,ot? lenzy 
<shetlandpony> lenzy: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<Ahora> naja ich habe nur eine einstellung die mich boxen einstellen lässt
<Ahora> und da habe ich atm duplex
<Ahora> analog stereo Duplex o.O
<dadrc> Ahora: ja, das ist auch gut so.. was genau willst du denn einstellen?
<Ahora> das ist dieses standart tool beim ubuntu 10.10
<dadrc> d.
<lenzy> hat das nix mit support zu tun? ich mein, sonst kann ich meine musik nicht abspielen
<Ahora> das wenn ich mit haedset quasel der jenige nicht seine stimme  hört
<dadrc> lenzy: ist kein ubuntu-problem, somit hier offtop
<Ahora> weil mein mikro gebt alles wieder was ich höre o.O
<dadrc> ic
<LetoThe2nd> lenzy: "wie konvertiere ich ein audiofile auf ubuntu" -> support. "warum spielt mein ipod kein flac" -> kein support, sondern apple. also was darfs sein?
<dadrc> Ahora: Dein Mikrofon nimmt Sachen auf, ja... Wenn du den Ton vom TS/Skype/wasauchimmer auf die Boxen gelegt hast, wird es also auch das aufnehmen
<Ahora> hm..
<Ahora> verstehe ich nicht so gantz, also heist das das es normal ist? 
<dadrc> Würde ich behaupten, wenn du denn den Ton auf den Boxen hast... wenn du ein Headset benutzt, wäre das was anderes
<Ahora> hm..
<Ahora> ich will eigentlich das meine boxen bzw headset net das wiedergeben was ich sage
<Ahora> bzw
<Ahora> was andre sagen
<Ahora> und wenn ich meine boxen rein auf "Haedphon" stelle
<Ahora> dann höre ich nichts mehr o.O
<dadrc> Deine Boxen sollen nicht wiedergeben, was die anderen sagen?
<Ahora> nein schuldigung
<Ahora> nochmal
<Ahora> also:
<Ahora> ich wil das mein mikro nicht das wiedergebt was ich  durch kopfhörer höre
<Ahora> so! ^^
<ppq> jetzt bin ich völlig verwirrt - ein mikro kann etwas wiedergeben?
<Ahora> wenn ich per skype tele hört der jenige sich sleber über mich
<RAMZi> du musst im mischpult das mikro muten, so wird deine eigene stimmt nicht mehr ausgegeben wenn du vo-ip machst
 * LetoThe2nd ist noch damit beschäftigt, die ganzen sinnlosen zeilenvorschübe zu verdauen....
<Ahora> du meinst unter eingang?
<RAMZi> oder wenn dein mikro auf die lautsprecher ansrpicht, musst du die empfindlichkeit des mikros runter reglen
<Ahora> die ist fast unten =/
<Ahora> das komische ist das die leute sich sleber lauter hören als mich
<RAMZi> das könnte der mikrophon-boost sein, den du aktivieren musst, dann bist du 2db lauter
<RAMZi> 20db
<Ahora> wo mache ich das?
<RAMZi> irgendwo im mischpult. ich weiss es nicht exzakt
<RAMZi> unter eigenschaften vom mikro oder sowas
<Ahora> hm..
<Ahora> ich glaub ich habe keinen mischpult
<Ahora> moment bitte ich lade schnell was hoch
<ppq> Ahora: tipp doch mal "alsamixer" im terminal.
<ppq> ,alsamixer? Ahora
<shetlandpony> Ahora, Alsamixer ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Alsamixer - Weitere Infos im query ...
<ppq> Ahora: anmerkung zu dem artikel: pulseaudio ist bei dir höchstwahrscheinlich aktiv
<shake> hi, mein ubuntu 10.10 stellt sich wärend des betriebs laufend auf stumm, welchen grund könnte das haben ?
<chrisX> halli hallo
<Ahora> http://www.imagebanana.com/view/vtlye8b2/Bildschirmfoto.png
<Ahora> das habe iuch von werk aus
<sdx23> Ahora: Das Pony ist ein Bot, wird dir nicht antworten. Und Support findet hier im Channel statt, nicht im Query, vorallem in deinem Interesse :)
<chrisX> also wie mach ich aus dem terminal oder aus shellskripten ne notification? und geht das auch als cronjobs raus?
<dadrc> chrisX: aus dem terminal und aus skripten mit notify-send
<chrisX> dadrc: und crondinger?
<shake> irgend jemand eine Ahnung ?
<dadrc> chrisX: da gibt es ein paar problemchen, lässt sich aber auch m achen
<chrisX> was für problemchen?
<ppq> $DISPLAY setzen zb
<shake> mein ubuntu stellt sich während des betriebs immer wieder auf stumm
<dadrc> chrisX: cronjobs laufen mit einem anderen nutzer und einem anderen environment, da muss man etwas tricksen
<shake> @ chrisX 
<dadrc> chrisX: ich guck mal kurz, ob ich den eintrag dazu finde, irgendwann hab ich das mal gemacht ;) moment.
<chrisX> dadrc: der muss unter root laufen weil es ein alsa reload ausführen soll alle 5 min.
<chrisX> shake: ?
<shake> ah sorry, die frage war an mich gerichtet
<shake> +dachte
<chrisX> mh? *confused*
<shake> du fragtest was für ein problemchen ;)
<chrisX> achsooo
<chrisX> ne das bezog sich auf die crondinger
<shake> hab ich jetzt auch verstanden :P
<dadrc> chrisX: ich hab mir mit ein bisschen google das hier gebaut: http://pastebin.com/K7jRyWWU
<dreamon_> Fuchs, wie baue ich mir das nvidia paket?
<dadrc> das lässt sich dann so aufrufen: su -c '/usr/local/bin/icon-notify icon titel nachricht' - user
<Fuchs> dreamon_: mit dkms oder wie? 
<dreamon_> Fuchs, ja. 
<chrisX> dadrc: okay das ist mir zu hoch...
<Fuchs> dkms install <modulname> 
<dreamon_> Fuchs, was ist der modulname nvidia-current?
<Fuchs> dreamon_: da muss ich nun raten, aber dkms kann sie auch auflisten
<dadrc> chrisX: wenn du einen besseren weg findest, sag bescheid, so richtig elegant ist das da wirklich nicht, aber es funktioniert halt
<chrisX> dadrc: ich steig da nich durch...
<Fuchs> dreamon_: koennte der Ordnername unterhalb von /var/lib/dkms  sein
<dadrc> chrisX: das skript oder den aufruf?
<chrisX> das skript
<dreamon_> Fuchs, da drin ist nvidia-current
<Ahora> ähm -.- ich habe grade festgestellt das ich mit meinen lautsprechern noch dazu radio empfange o.O
<Fuchs> dreamon_: dann waere das ein Versuch wert
<dreamon_> Fuchs, infallid number of parameters passed. usage: install -m module 
<Fuchs> dreamon_: dann will er wohl noch das -m 
<Fuchs> dreamon_: ich habe gerade keinen Ubunturechner in Griffweite 
<Gharim> dreamon_: dkms -m nividia -v `uname -r`
<chrisX> kann man einen crondingens auch einfach so aufrufen?
<Ahora> ne mein ubuntu benuzt alsa habe ich grad gesehen in den anwendungen unter lautstärke einstellungen
<Ahora> soll ich mir dann das alsa gnom mixgerät noch zulegen?
<Gharim> dreamon_: huch nvidia statt nividia ^^
<dreamon_> Wenn ich das eingebe kommt sofort die Komandozeile zurück ohne jeglichen kommentar
<Gharim> dreamon_: achso, eine action musst du auch angeben
<dreamon_> Gharim, action?
<Gharim> dreamon_: was dkms genau machen soll build zb
<dreamon_> sudo dkms build -m nvidia-current -v 'uname -r' -> error dkms tree does not contain: nvidia-current-uname -r - build cannot continue without the proper tree
<apollo13> noch immer oder wieder das selbe problem?
<Gharim> dreamon_: hmm hab das eben verwechselt, sry, -v ist die treiberversioen, nicht die des kernels
<dreamon_> apollo13, Nun werd ich wieder zur schnecke gemacht.. ja immer noch das alte Problem
<apollo13> dreamon_: aber nicht doch :) was sagt den dkms status? nvidia-current ist dort wohl falsch
<apollo13> dreamon_: ah ne, uname -r ist in den falschen zeichen, dass soll ` sein und nicht '
<dreamon_> apollo13, nvidia-current, 260.19.06 2.6.35-22-generic, i686: installed
<dreamon_> apollo13, ok mit denen kommt dann Error! dkms tree does not contain : nvidia-current-2.6.35-22-generic
<mikaZ> hallo hat jemand von euch eine idee meine wlanleuchte an meinem thinkpad r61 mit ubuntu 10.10 blinkt nicht 
<dreamon_> Im /var/lib/dkms/ gibts eine verzeichins das heißt nvidia-current
<dreamon_> und in diesem verzeichnis sind 2 Weitere 260.19.06 und kernel-2.6.35-22-generic-i686
<apollo13> ersetz mal -v durch -k
<apollo13> den module version ist uname -r sicher keine ;)
<apollo13> mehr kenn ich mich mit dkms allerdings auch nicht aus, die manpage ist dein freund
<dreamon_> apollo13, Da kommt invalid number of parameters passed
<apollo13> wie gesagt, ich kenn dkms nicht wirklich, schau die manpage an
<Fuchs> dkms sollte an sich auch nicht direkt noetig sein ...
<Fuchs> war nur eine Idee zur Fehlersuche
<Fuchs> dreamon_: sudo dpkg-reconfigure nvidia-current
<dreamon_> Fuchs, ok
<dreamon_> Fuchs, ist durchgelaufen
<Fuchs> dreamon_: fehlerfrei? 
<dreamon_> Fuchs, Da kamen viele fehler.. Viele verzeichnisse die angeblich fehlen. Und der noch 
<dreamon_> Running module version sanity check. Origial Module-> No original module exists within this kernel 
<dreamon_> Installation -> installing to /lib/modules/2.6.35-22-generic/updates/dkms
<Fuchs> soweit alles gut
<Fuchs> auch etwas, das nach Fehler aussieht? 
<dreamon_> nein, nur die zahlreichen meldungen das diverse Verzeichnisse fehlen würden
<Fuchs> damit kann man leben
<Fuchs> was passiert, wenn Du nun ein  sudo modprobe nvidia   eingibst? 
<dreamon_> cannot get working directory- Warning: all config files need .conf: /etc/modporbe.d/emc2 it will be ignored in a future release -> Fatal module nvidia not found
<dreamon_> Wenn ich das gleiche mit nvidia-current mache, kommt no such device
<Fuchs> dreamon_: dann moechte ich die Fehlermeldungen von dem dpkg-reconfigure doch mal sehen
<Fuchs> dreamon_: und die Ausgabe von lsmod 
<dreamon_> Fuchs, http://pastebin.com/12nJPp59
<Fuchs> mei
<Fuchs> dreamon_: uname -r   und   lsmod   noch
<dreamon_> Fuchs, http://pastebin.com/zbBkntjA -> uname am ende
<Fuchs> nouveau  <<
<Fuchs> mach das Ding weg 
<Fuchs> steht auch im Wikiartikel, den ich verlinkt habe
<Fuchs> entladen, blacklisten, neu booten, pruefen, ob nicht geladen, modul neu bauen, modul laden. 
<dreamon_> du meinst deinstallieren?
<Fuchs> nein, bloss nicht
<dreamon_> Wo soll ich ihn dann wegmachen?
<Fuchs> entladen (sudo modprobe -r nouveau), blacklisten, neu booten, pruefen ob geladen (lsmod) und dann neu bauen
<Fuchs> dreamon_:   echo "blacklist nouveau" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf 
<Fuchs> dreamon_: dann reboot, dann noch mal das  sudo dpkg-reconfigure nvidia-current
<dreamon_> Fatal Module nouveau is in use
<Fuchs> gut, damit musste man leider rechnen
<Fuchs> dann der Befehl oben, reboot
<Fuchs> schauen, ob immer noch geladen wenn gerebootet, wenn nein: siehe oben. 
<dreamon_> Fuchs, in lsmod steht "nouveau 516971 1 "
<Fuchs> dreamon_: nach blacklist und reboot? 
<dreamon_> ja
<dreamon_> hab mir die blacklist.conf nochmal angeschaut.. am ende steht blacklist nouveau
<Fuchs> okay, dann ist der noch in der initrd 
<Fuchs> machen wir die halt auch neu *seufz*
<dreamon_> Fuchs, was ist zu tun..
<Fuchs> warten
<Fuchs> ich habe auch noch andere Dinge zu tun nebenbei, ich gebe Dir gleich den Befehl
<dreamon_> Fuchs, Wollte dich nicht antreiben!
<Fuchs> dreamon_: also:   sudo update-initramfs -u  
<Fuchs> dreamon_: dann noch einen reboot und gucken, ob nouveau endlich tot ist
<dreamon_> Fuchs,  nun ist er weg
<dreamon_> Auch wenn ich nicht verstehe warum.. 
<Fuchs> dreamon_: dann bau und lade den nvidia Treiber nun neu 
<Fuchs> dreamon_: ich koennte es Dir nun lange und technisch erklaeren, aber ich gehe lieber bald schlafen. 
<dreamon_> Fuchs, verstehe.. du meinst mit bauchen-> sudo dpgk-reconfiugre nvidia-current?
<Fuchs> das sollte das Bauen anwerfen, ja
<dreamon_> nvidia-current ist kaputt oder nicht komplett installiert
<Gharim> und im anschluss die initrd neu bauen ^^
 * jokrebel muss manchmal Konversation neu starten, damit der Mauszeiger auch in den Randbereichen des Fensters (Channel-Tabs; Topic; Menüleiste; Userfenster) wieder sichtbar ist. Habe 10.04LTS mit nachinstalliertem KDE.
<Fuchs> dreamon_: wie unhoeflich
<Fuchs> dreamon_: sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-current
<Fuchs> jokrebel: bekannter Bug in Qt 
<Fuchs> jokrebel: gemeldet, behoben, nicht in Ubuntu
<Ahora> mal eine andre frage
<Ahora> kennt sich hier wer mit x chat gnome aus ? =/
<Fuchs> Ahora: wenn "Es ist absoluter Dreck, den ich nicht mal meinen Feinden installieren wuerde" auskennen ist ...
<Ahora> will jemandem von meine rignor liste runterschmeissen
<jokrebel> Fuchs: also einfach warten bis auch in Ubuntu angekommen?
<Ahora> und habe ka wie
<Fuchs> jokrebel: da wartest Du zwar sehr lange, aber: ja
<Fuchs> Ahora: einfach: runterschmeissen, Xchat installieren, gluecklich werden. 
<Ahora> ok 
<Ahora> ^^
<dreamon_> Fuchs, reinstall ist durch.. soll ich dpkg-reconfigure auch noch machen?
<Fuchs> dreamon_: meinetwegen
<dreamon_> ist durch
<Fuchs> dreamon_: sudo modprobe nvidia
<dreamon_> sudo modprobe nvidia-current kam keine Fehlermeldung.. bei nvidia schon.Module not found
<Fuchs> mei
<Fuchs> dann rebooten und beten, dass Ubuntu weiss, was es tut
<apollo13> oh, das erklärt warum gestern nix ging
<bekks> nvidia-current ist kein modul.
<Fuchs> wobei
<Fuchs> vorher vielleicht noch sudo nvidia-xconfig
<apollo13> bekks: was ist das dann?
<bekks> Eine fixe Idee.
<bekks> Das Modul heisst "nvidia".
<dreamon_> Fuchs, Mist wo war das nvidia-xconfig schon wieder versteckt.? kann es nicht direkt aufrufen
<Fuchs> dreamon_: auf Deinem System ist so ziemlich sicher jede Pfadvariable, die es gibt, kaputt
<Fuchs> und nicht nur der Treiber ...
<Fuchs> /usr/lib/nvidia-current/bin/nvidia-xconfig
<Ahora_> re
<Ahora_> ok nun habe ich aber ein problem =/
<Ahora_> Xchat hat die ignor liste übernommen =/
<Fuchs> in Xchat kann man die aber ganz toll editieren
<rumpel_> Ahora_, obere Leiste->Fenster->Ignorierliste
<Ahora_> thx
<dreamon_> Fuchs, lande leider immer noch in der Konsole
<Fuchs> dreamon_: nun haette ich aber gerne einen neuen nvidia-bug-report
<Fuchs> und in 10 Minuten spaetestens gehe ich schlafen
<dreamon_> Fuchs, sollte ich villeicht bei modul nvidia-current eingeben..;)
<Fuchs> nein
<dreamon_> Verdammt.. mist.. wo war nun dieses nvidia debug shcon wieder.. auch im dem verzeichnis?
<dreamon_> ja
<dreamon_> Fuchs, http://pastebin.com/fM8WjbS7
<Fuchs> [    61.573] (EE) Failed to load module "nvidia" (module does not exist, 0)
<Fuchs> keine Ahnung, wie man das schafft, sorry. DKMS sollte, wenn fehlerfrei durchlaufend, das erstellen
<Fuchs> ich gehe schlafen. Wirfs ins Forum, ich schaus mir morgen Abend noch mal an 
<Fuchs> und schau, ob Du nicht vielleicht doch eine Datei namens nvidia.ko  rumliegen hast, und er die nur nicht findet. 
<dreamon_> Fuchs, Ich probier hier morgen nochmal.. 
<dreamon_> Wenn die Pfade verbogen sind so wie du sagst, wäre das bestimmt denkbar
<dreamon_> die datei ist da
<dreamon_> /var/lib/dkms/nvidia-current/260.19.06/build/nvidia.ko
<drivin> Hallo. Ich kann mein System nur mit irqpoll und acpi=off bzw nolapic starten. Nun möchte ich hierfür den Grund finden. Könnte mir jemand bei der Fehlersuche behilflich sein?
<bekks> Welcher Rechner ganz genau?
<bekks> Ursache ist eine vom Hersteller verhunzte ACPI DSDT Implementation.
<odb|fidel_> hi - koennt ihr mir programm-empfehlungen im bereich simpler videoschnitt geben? letzlich will ich ein bestehende screenrecording-session in diverse kleine teile schneiden und die dann mit im besten fall mit "effekten" zusammenkleistern.
<drivin> bekks, es ist ein Asus Notebook Typ x61sl. Unter Ubuntu 10.04 lief allerdings noch alles.
<dadrc> odb|fidel_: ich habs selber nicht probiert, aber seit 10.10 ist standardmäßig pitivi dabei, das sollte das kommen
<odb|fidel_> dadrc: danke - schau ich mir an. sonst jmd ggf erfahrungen mit z.b. cinelerra?
<dadrc> *können, natürlich... und gerne
<dreamon_> bekks, hab ich noch ne Chance irgend eine gui zu bekomme.. nouveau.. das ich morgen noch damit arbeiten kann?
<bekks> Fuchs hat Dir doch eine wirklich tolle Anleitung gegeben.
<dreamon_> Er hat mir 2Stunden anleitungen geben.. welche genau meinst du?
<odb|fidel_> dadrc: perfekt - denke das tool reicht bereits für meinen fall
<bekks> Er hat Dir zum Schluss genau erklärt was du bei bestimmten Fällen und Fehlern tun sollst, oder?
<dreamon_> Redest du von DKMS oder von nvidia.ko suchen?
<bekks> Von beidem.
<jokrebel> ich geh dann auch mal heia - CU
<bekks> Aber ohne nvidia.ko wird das nichts werden.
<dreamon_> ich hab die nvidia.ko datei.. nur wie bin ich die ein?
<dreamon_> bin=bind
<bekks> modprobe?
<dreamon_> modprobe /var/lib/dkms/nvidia.current/260.19.06/build/nvidia.ko
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> "modprobe nvidia"
<bekks> Und mit dmesg und lsmod gucken was passiert ist.
<dreamon_> Fatal: Module nvidia not found
<bekks> Also liegt das Ding nicht unter /lib/modules - da kann ich leider nicht helfen, weil ich keine Ahnung habe, was da mit deinem DKMS schiefgeht.
<dreamon_> ok
<dreamon_> Dann muß ich aber irgendwie auf nouveau zurück können.. sonst kann ich mit der Kiste nix anfang
<dreamon_> en
<bekks> rmmod nouveau; insmod /var/lib/dkms/nvidia.current/260.19.06/build/nvidia.ko; dmesg angucken
<bekks> Das wäre die schmerzfreie Methode zu gucken ob das Ding funktioniert.
<dreamon_> dmesg hat am schluß nichts nvidia mäßiges angezeigt
<dreamon_> ismod befehl nicht gefunden.. 
<felicitas> hallo
<dreamon_> mist vertippt
<felicitas> hat wer von euch irssi?
<TheInfinity> ,mf? felicitas
<shetlandpony> felicitas: Das ist eine Metafrage! => http://metafrage.de/ [metafrage]
<dreamon_> bekks, loading nvidia unix x86 kermel module.. hört sich dohc gut an
<dreamon_> lsmod -> nvidia 9329739 0
<dreamon_> Muß ich das irgendwie noch boottauglich machen?
<felicitas> ich weiss nicht wie man bei irssi rauf und runterscrollt
<felicitas> mit welcher taste
<bekks> dreamon_: Das war die KOMPLETT MANUELLE Methode.
<bekks> Geh das ganze mit Fuchs nochmal durch - bis dahin hast du einen Workaround.
<Frickelpit> felicitas: auf deiner tastatur gibt es scrollup und scrolldwn
<dreamon_> bekks,  wenn ich startx mache.. kommt trotzdem der fehler das das modul nicht da ist. hmpf
<felicitas> wo ist das hab ein lptop
<Frickelpit> bei mir heißen die gerade „Seite“
<dreamon_> ok
<Frickelpit> felicitas: die sind bei den tasten für „Pos1“ usw.
<bekks> dreamon_: Dann ist deine xorg.conf immer noch verhunzt.
<felicitas> ich hab da pos 1 und daneben die taste ist pfeil nach oben
<felicitas> aber der scrollt nicht
<Frickelpit> felicitas: schau mal mit /set scroll, was da steht
<dreamon_> Ich liebe den nouveau.. wenn ich den nicht hätte.. stände ich schon doof da
<bekks> Ja dann leb halt mit dem :)
<dadrc> solange du nicht zocken willst, reicht der sowieso locker
<felicitas> da steht scroll on
<dreamon_> bekks, Bist auch so einer, der den Porsche der Frau gibt.. und selbst mit einem Twingo fährt? Ich bin so einer. Aber am PC kommt das nicht in Frage ;)
<felicitas> Frickelpit: da steht scroll on
<Frickelpit> felicitas: ok
<Frickelpit> geht bei mir und ich bin mir sicher, dass ich da nichts gebastelt hab, damit es ging
<sdx23> vielleicht liegt's ja am Terminal.
<k1l> felicitas: das heisst vlt: seite rauf und seite runter
<rumpel_> u.U. noch unter Zuhilfenahme einer Fn-Taste :D
<dreamon_> Gute N8 leute und vielen dank für eure Geduld.
<bekks> dreamon_: ?
<dreamon_> bekks, ?
<bekks> .oO( bekks würde niemals Porsche oder gar Smart fahren. - OT )Oo.
<pr0b0t> moin
<pr0b0t> mal ne frage ich möchte unter der vorleser.net mp3 mit firefox anhören. wenn ich auf den link klicke kann ich das file nicht in firefox abspielen, was fehlt mir da?
<pr0b0t> es öffnet sich ein neuer tab aber es wird kein player angezeigt
<bekks> ,codecs? pr0b0t 
<shetlandpony> pr0b0t, Codecs ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Codecs - Weitere Infos im query ...
<pr0b0t> per greasemonkey klappt es nun
<pr0b0t> danke für die hilfe jungs
<LupusE> hi
<felicitas> C-a ? 
<k1l> ,bot? pr0b0t 
<shetlandpony> pr0b0t: ich bin ein bot ;p
<pr0b0t> oO
<pr0b0t> meine soundsteuerung im panel ist leider weg. also die lautstärke, wie bekomme ich die wieder ins panel?
<Gaertner> hallo 
<Gaertner> wie kann man in terminal zu ein Pfade
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell/Befehls%C3%BCbersicht Gaertner 
<rumpel_> Gaertner, da fehlt ein Verb
<Fuss-im-Ohr> gn8
<xecuterdiablo> huhu
<xecuterdiablo> habe ich ubuntu oder kubuntu?
<simon_ftw> wie heißt denn das programm was eine alternative zu excel/ ooo calc darstellt? ich glaube es ist bei Lubuntu oder Xubuntu standardmäßig dabei
<k1l> xecuterdiablo: ähm was?
<xecuterdiablo> ich weiß es nicht mehr
<xecuterdiablo> ich hab mal so eine netbook remix installiert
<k1l> xecuterdiablo: hast du denn gnome oder kde?
<xecuterdiablo> wenn ich das wüßte
<xecuterdiablo> wo steht das denn?
<dadrc> simon_ftw: gnumeric
<simon_ftw> das wars, danke
<k1l> mach mal nen "cat lsb-release"
<dadrc> ansonsten im system-menü... da ist entweder "Über Gnome" oder "Über KDE", würd ich sagen
<k1l> wenn er aktuell den netbook remix nutzt weiss ichs sonst nicht
<k1l> oder im home gucken, ob da kde oder gnome programme sind :)
<dadrc> hrhr
<xecuterdiablo> ich habe glaube ich kein cat
<xecuterdiablo> da kommt immer  unbekannte ID: cat
<xecuterdiablo> oder no such file
<Yan_Nick> Hey Leute, gibt es schon einen Netboox-Remix für Ubuntu 10.04 oder ist das der, wo links das Menü als 48x48 große Icons ist?
<k1l> woot? kein cat?
<TheInfinity> Yan_Nick: es gibt doch die ubuntu netbook edition?
<TheInfinity> Yan_Nick: http://www.ubuntu.com/netbook
<k1l> Yan_Nick: unity gibts ab 10.10
<Yan_Nick> Ach so sieht die aus. Dann habe ich die :)
<Yan_Nick> Wieso kann jetzt das libnotify Ding transparent sein?
<Yan_Nick> Wurde mit dem Support von Netbooks an Ubuntu 10.10 gearbeitet oder was :D
<xecuterdiablo> in synaptic finde ich auch kein cat
<k1l> xecuterdiablo: das sollst du ins terminal eintragen den befehl von oben
<xecuterdiablo> das habe ich
<dadrc> aptitude show kubuntu-desktop | grep -i installed
<dadrc> bzw
<dadrc> aptitude show ubuntu-desktop | grep -i installed
<dadrc> bei einem sollte installed stehen =)
<rumpel_> xecuterdiablo, cat ist bestandteil von coreutils
<Yan_Nick> Ubuntu erinnert mich immer mehr an Mac. UND MEIN WLAN PROBLEM WURDE GEFIXED!!
<Yan_Nick> ubuntu++
<xecuterdiablo> coreutils ist installiert gewesen
<Yan_Nick> Aber wieso ist Thunderbird immernoch nicht der Default-Email-Client?
<xecuterdiablo> dadrc bei beidem steht nichts: kein installed
<dadrc> schreib mal installiert statt installed
<xecuterdiablo> bei beidem steht: Zustand: nicht installiert
<k1l> xecuterdiablo: hast du vlt direkt die netbook edition installiert?
<xecuterdiablo> ja
<xecuterdiablo> netbook remix
<k1l> *sigh*
<k1l> dann können wir lange suchen
<k1l> du hast ubuntu netbook remix
<xecuterdiablo> oh danke
<rumpel_> lol
<Yan_Nick> In zwei Jahren sind Ubuntu schöner aus als Mac.
<dadrc> ,ot? Yan_Nick 
<shetlandpony> Yan_Nick: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<Yan_Nick> dadrc: Komplimente können auch im not sein :)
<xecuterdiablo> kennt einen einen guten multimessenger?
<Yan_Nick> xecuterdiablo: pidgin?
<xecuterdiablo> möglichst viele und aktuelle protolkolle
<xecuterdiablo> ist pidgin mit meinvz?
<xecuterdiablo> und facebook?
<Yan_Nick> xecuterdiablo: pidgin?
<Yan_Nick> facebook ja, aber meinvz glaube nicht, da deutsch.
<Yan_Nick> xecuterdiablo: meinvz hat einen chat?
<Yan_Nick> xecuterdiablo: http://stadt-bremerhaven.de/studivz-meinvz-und-schuelervz-plauderbox-mit-digsby-oder-pidgin-nutzen
<shetlandpony> Yan_Nick's url: http://tinyurl.com/3xf553m | studiVZ, meinVZ und schuelerVZ Plauderbox mit Digsby oder Pidgin nutzen
<xecuterdiablo> auf windows hab ich mit vz
<k1l> ,pidgin? xecuterdiablo 
<shetlandpony> xecuterdiablo, Pidgin ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Pidgin - Weitere Infos im query ...
<k1l> wenn es nicht im wiki steht sind unten die haupt seiten verlinkt. die wissen das mind. :)
<xecuterdiablo> trhx
<digitaloktay> wie bekomme ich eine trennlinie links in  Ort rein ? unterhalb Müll und etwas gemountetes
<Yan_Nick> wie komme ich jetzt schnell an einen usb stick unter ubuntu 10.10?
<k1l> Yan_Nick: ?
<Yan_Nick> k1l: beim netbook remix sieht das anders aus, in 10.04 hatte man noch die "wechseldatenträger" direkt in einer box drin, jetzt ist da ja nichts mehr
<k1l> Yan_Nick: kannst du mal alle infos und das was du machen willst (bzw wo das problem ist) zusammentragen?
<k1l> Yan_Nick: beim einstecken sollte er gemountet werden und unter orte auftauchen
<Yan_Nick> k1l: Ich bin bei Files & Folders, finde da aber nicht meinen USB-Stick.
<k1l> schau mal in dmesg ob er überhaupt gemountet wird
<Yan_Nick> k1l: Interessant, der iPod wurde nicht mal erkannt -.-
<k1l> also ists nen ipod und kein usb-stick.
<Yan_Nick> k1l: lsusb → Bus 001 Device 003: ID 05ac:1302 Apple, Inc. 
<k1l> also wenn du nicht mal alle infos rausrückst, dann sitzen wir morgen noch hier
<Yan_Nick> k1l: Spielt das eine große Rolle?
<k1l> btw du., ich geh gleich pennen
<Yan_Nick> k1l: Hatte ich auch vor.
<rumpel_> ipods sind doch auch nur aufgemotzte usb-sticks :D
<Yan_Nick> Egal, trotzdem wurde der unter 10.04 erkannt!
<k1l> ,ipod? Yan_Nick 
<shetlandpony> Yan_Nick, iPod ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/iPod
<Yan_Nick> k1l: Was soll ich jetzt damit? Ging doch vor 30 Minuten noch
<rumpel_> ich tippe mal auf "reingucken" ^^
<Yan_Nick> rumpel_: Da sollte eigentlich nicht das PRoblem sein.
<Yan_Nick> Mal Laptop neustarten.
<Yan_Nick> k1l: Neu gestartet, wurde erkannt :)
#ubuntu-de 2010-11-09
<basti> abend. benutzt hier jemand lcd4linux und kann mir sagen wie bzw ob man damit sonderzeichen darstellen kann? google hat mir nicht wirklich geholfen
<dadrc> grmpf, re... hatte jemand was zu meiner frage gesagt? mein router hatte gerade beschlossen, doch mal nicht zu funktionieren
<dAnjou> welche frage?
<dAnjou> das letzte war 00:17:24 < dadrc> ,ot? Yan_Nick
<dadrc> nicht mehr angekommen? auch gut
<dadrc>  Ich hab einen alten Wine-Eintrag in /var/lib/binfmts, der sich mit update-binfmts nicht entfernen lässt. Kann ich den gefahrlos von Hand löschen?
<rumpel_> dadrc, verschieb ihn doch einfach erstmal, wenn du dir unsicher bist
<dadrc> rumpel_: joa, werd ich machen... aber hätte ja sein können, dass jemand damit schon erfahrungen hat
<dadrc> egla, ich probiers, danke :)
<dadrc> Interessant. Kommt folgendes bei raus: update-binfmts: warning: found manually created entry for wine in /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc; leaving it alone 
<dadrc> ls
<dadrc> ... sorry
<dadrc> Ungünstig beschrieben, so im Nachhinein
<dadrc> Ich krieg beim Deinstallieren von Wine folgendes Warning: update-binfmts: warning: current package is wine, but binary format already installed by wine1.0; not removing.
<dadrc> Die Eintrage dazu scheinen /var/lib/binfmts/wine, /var/cache/binfmts/wine und /proc/sys/fs/binfmts_misc/wine zu sein
<dadrc> Kann ich diese Einträge irgendwie loswerden?
<rumpel_> wieso willst du überhaupt? Ist ja erstmal nur eine Warnung...
<rumpel_> klingt für mich eher nicht so dramatisch
<dadrc> Wine ist gerade sehr instabil, egal welche Version ich nehme... hab gedacht, ich schließe das da mal als Fehlerquelle aus, bevor ich weitersuche
<rumpel_> hm.. ok
<dadrc> Zunächst hab ich versucht, den Eintrag mit update-binfmts --remove wine /usr/bin/wine loszuwerden, aber das gibt den gleichen Fehler
<dadrc> Beim manuellen Löschen scheitere ich an dem /proc/-Eintrag, den kann ich nicht löschen - was ja normal ist, soweit ich das beurteilen kann
<rumpel_> was macht binfmts eigentlich?
<dadrc> soweit ich weiß, sagt es dem Kernel, welche Binärformate mit welchem Interpreter ausgeführt werden sollen
<rumpel_> "If you're not careful, you can break your system with update-binfmts."  (man update-binfmts)  hrrrhrrr... ^^
<rumpel_> dadrc, ok, und was bedeutet das bzgl. wine?
<rumpel_> dass .exe-Dateien mit wine aufgerufen werden?
<dadrc> Wäre jetzt meine Interpretation gewesen
<rumpel_> und die konfigs erstmal woanders hinschieben bringt nichts?
<dadrc> die Einträge in /var/ werd ich damit los, aber den in /proc/ nicht
<dadrc> update-binfmts: warning: found manually created entry for wine in /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc; leaving it alone 
<rumpel_> vielleicht verschwindet das ja bei einem neustart ^^
<dadrc> joa, das werd ich gleich mal probieren
<rumpel_>  ... wenn du den entsprechenden binfmt_misc-kram verschoben hast
<dadrc> ha!
<dadrc> update-binfmts --package wine1.0 --remove wine /usr/bin/wine
<dadrc> man muss das Paket noch dazu angeben, dann geht es
<rumpel_> :P
<dadrc> wieder was gelernt... danke fürs helfen =)
<rumpel_> hab ja auch was gelernt... glaub ich ^^
<bullgard4> http://wiki.services.openoffice.org/wiki/Documentation/Database: "With Base, you can view a table in an editing grid and add, change, and delete records." Was ist ein ²editing grid?
<pog> moin, ich bin grad am Gimp. 
<pog> Wenn ich was auf einer Ebene auschneide, moechte ich transparenz, nicht weiss. Vermutlich liegt es dran, dass ich die Ebene ursprueglich die unterste war.
<pog> aber ich finde die Einstellung nicht. 
<pog> na, mit einer duplizierten Ebene ging es...
<brot> pog: alles markieren, neue ebene machen, einfügen, hintergrundebene löschen
<pog> danke
<brot> die hintergrundebene entspricht halt den einstellungen vom datentyp
<brot> wenn man da n schon transparentes png lädt, dann is das auch transparent, n jpg kann transparenzen nich und is weiss
<jokrebel> hi
<pog> ja, es war ein jpg von einer Kamera.
<pog> schafft man es, eine Farbe zu selektieren, aber nur in einem bestimmten bereich? ich hatte weiss, aber gewisse Glanzlicher waren auch weiss.
<pog> ich glaube ich fange mit der Bearbeitung nochmals von vorne an:-)
<brot> haja, es gibt nen zauberstab
<brot> der selektiert zusammenhängende farbbereiche
<pog> o.k. thanks
<pog> gibt's nicht sogar eine Funkion, wo automatisch eine Hintergrundfarbe generiert wird, wenn man ein "Loch" in ein Bild macht? (Gimp)
<pog> ich hab mein Problem nun mit clonen geloest.
<bullgard4> http://wiki.services.openoffice.org/wiki/Documentation/Database: "With Base, you can view a table in an editing grid and add, change, and delete records." Was ist ein »editing grid«?
<pog> ich denke mir, dass ein allg. tool gemeint ist, wo man Datensaetze bearbeiten kann, aehnlich Access.
<s0nic4> hi
<pog> ein Freund von mir hat einige Applikationen mit Open Office und der DB geschreiben, muss noch gut sein. 
<s0nic4> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=828870 ichv ersuche gerade unter punkt 6. den"chat-client" auszuprobieren, leider bekomme ich foldendes. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399246/ was mach ich falsch?
<pog> was mich am Bild nun noch etwas stoert sind ein paar Glanzlichter, gibt's da eine einfache Funktion in Gimp um die zu lindern?
<kraut> moin
<pog> s0nic4: was machst Du mit nc? (netcat)  es wird ein Host und ein Port verlangt. 
<s0nic4> pog ich will mit zwie rechner
<s0nic4> ich will mit zwei rechnern, einen chat realisieren
<s0nic4> und das sollte ja so unter punkt sechs des howtos gehen
<s0nic4> allerdings bekomme ich das gepastet und verstehe nicht warum
<s0nic4> ich versteh den fehler nich
<s0nic4> t
<s0nic4> die option -l heisst ja nur das er hören soll und mit -p geb ich den port mit
<s0nic4> weiss jetzt nicht was da falsch sit
<pog> fehlt nciht ein hostname? wird automatisch localhost angenommen?
<pog> ich seh nur, dass im output hostname steht,
<s0nic4> pog mich wurndert halt, das das im howto nicht angegeben ist
<s0nic4> ich probiers mal
<tm> s0nic4: als parameter -l erwartet einen port, somit ist -p hinfällig, das steht in der man-page - wenn du mit nc rumspielst, solltest die besser lesen, s0nic4 ;)
<s0nic4> tm ok
<s0nic4> tm: dachte das hwoto würds auch tun
<s0nic4> wohl abe rnicht
<s0nic4> ;d
<pog> netcat ist ein super testtool, vielleicht ist im howto auch eine kleine Ungenauigkeit.
<tm> s0nic4: blind befehle abtippen ist bei netcat nicht sonderlich toll ;)
<s0nic4> tm merk ich grad auch, das howto ist es aber auch nicht
<s0nic4> ;D
<pog> ein howto gibt halt oft eine Idee... ist manchmal fuer den Schreiber sehr aufwaendig, das absolut End-Usertauglich und narrenscher zu schreiben.
<tm> s0nic4: vermutlich basiert das howto auf einer älteren version von netcat
<s0nic4> jo das mag auch sein
<pog> Ich hab auch schon viel Zeit verloren, mit Manuals, die effektiv falsche Beispiele hatten :-)
<pog> So jetzt hoffe ich, dass mein Bild von der SBB fuer Halbtax akzeptiert wird...
<pog> (man kan es online verlangern).
<odb|fidel_> pog: nur als idee - #gimp koennte ggf bei app-spezifischen fragen deutlich hilfreicher sein
<pog> odb|fidel_: ja stimmt, mache aber eben selten Bildbearbeitung, ich werde mal die Gimpgruppe dann anschauen, thanks
<pog> sehr grad, dass #gimp auch ueber freenode erreichbar ist
<odb|fidel_> drum erwähn ich den channel ja
<odb|fidel_> pog: relativ viele opensource apps haben hier ihre channels ;)
<jokrebel> re
<odb|fidel_> was direkten kontakt ergibt - und weniger z.b. gimp-spezifische fragen hier - die tendenziell auch nicht reinpassen ;)
<tm> genau so ist es, odb|fidel_ :)
<tprommi> Hallo, ich könnte einen Tipp gebrauchen. Ich möchte die Taskliste von Getting Things Gnome auf meinem Android-Handy sichtbar machen.
<tprommi> Versuch 1 war ein Sync mit RemenberTheMilk. Der Android-Client ist aber nicht kostenlos.
<brot> tprommi: astrid tasks kann mit rtm syncen
<brot> und hat n hübsches widget ;)
<tprommi> Versuch 2 ist jetzt ein HTML export nach ubuntu one Files. Nur wie komm ich jetzt mit dem Handy drauf.
<tprommi> astrid kenne ich nicht.
<brot> dann lern es kennen.
<tprommi> Ich goggle mal
<brot> :)
<tprommi> Irgendwas kommt mir bekannt vor. Ich probier es noch mal. Es war nicht so ganz übersichtlich, da GTG die Tasks nicht so optimal speichert.
<tprommi> Gar kein RTM dabei. Nur gogleTask und producteev. Also nochmal googlen
<brot> tprommi: dagegen spricht aber, das es mir RTM anbietet
<brot> und auch synchronisiert
<brot> ich hab gestern einen task angelegt, und heute kam die RTM email :)
<brot> dann halt nicht.
<tprommi> Laut anleitung geht das auch. Wenn ich die Einstellungen aufrufe ist bei Abgleich aber kein RTM dabei.
<brot> hmm, komisch
<tprommi> Bei PlugIns wird es sogar angezeigt. Nur wo kommt mein Passwort rein?
<tprommi> Meine Version ist zu neu. RTM hat sich wohl erledigt.
<tprommi> Zumindest ein Kommentar im Android-Market deutet darauf hin.
<Ubuntuuser> morgen zusammen, ich hätte da eine frage
<Ubuntuuser> und zwar hab ich hier eine vga-webkamera mit vga auflösung sprich 640x480px, jedoch wird mir unter den verfügbaren videomodi nur eine max. auflösung von 464x464px angeboten
<brot> ,metafrage? Ubuntuuser
<shetlandpony> Ubuntuuser: Das ist eine Metafrage! => http://metafrage.de/
<brot> ach verdammt, zu langsam.
<brot> Ubuntuuser: welche webcam (hersteller, modell), was für ein programm nutzt du zum video anzeigen? unter welchen ubuntu-version?
<Ubuntuuser> http://www.sonix.com.tw/sonix/product.do?p=SN9C120
<jokrebel> brot: wär da nicht "enter" angebrachter gewesen <g>?
<Ubuntuuser> das ist der verbaute chipsatz der kamera, ist ein fujitsu-cam
<jokrebel> Ubuntuuser: USB? dann bitte mal "lsusb" nopasten.
<Ubuntuuser> ok
<s0nic4> in einem älteren script hab ich die option -e bei netcat gesehen, die gibt es jetzt nich tmehr, kann ich noch rausfinden für was das -e mal stand, bzw obs dafür jetzt ne andere option gibt
<Ubuntuuser> kennt jemand eine pastebin.org alternative
<Ubuntuuser> irgendwie will er gerade nicht so recht :S
<odb|fidel_> Ubuntuuser: welche der zehntausend soll ich dir ergooglen? - probiers mal mit pastie.org
<Ubuntuuser> ok, danke
<jokrebel> Ubuntuuser: schau im Topic. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<Ubuntuuser> http://pastie.org/1284058
<alamar> s0nic4: specify filename to execute after connect
<Ubuntuuser> achja ich benutze cheese hauptsächlich, habe aber auch camorama ausgetestet mit dem selben ergebniss
<s0nic4> alamar: thx habs nach längerm suchen auch gefunden,
<s0nic4> wusste nicht nach asich guoogeln sollte
<tprommi> Ich geb auf. Astid lass ich mal drauf. Scheint wohl eher ein Bug von Astrid zu sein. Vielleicht kommt ja noch ein update.
<s0nic4> weisst du zufällig ob nc mit mehreren clients kann?
<tprommi> Vielleicht noch mal zu meinen eigentlichen vorhaben. Ubuntu One Files auf Android verfügbar zu haben. Gibt es bei Ubuntu One FTP oder irgend einen anderen standart?
<TheInfinity> tprommi: bislang gibts "nur" musik, kontakte und bilder in der betaphase
<TheInfinity> tprommi: kostet aber geld
<TheInfinity> 4 $ / monat
<TheInfinity> (also nur bilder in betaphase, die anderen beiden sind final)
<prophy> hat jemand ne ahnung, wie ich nur mit linux installiert, ein windows auf eine externe festplatte installieren kann?
<TheInfinity> prophy: unterstreiche das wort ubuntu in deinem satz. :)
<prophy> ok, ich habe ubuntu installiert und würde gerne windows auf eine externe platte installieren - jemand eine idee, wie das gut gehen könnte?
<Alteisen> prophy: mit virtualbox geht das
<prophy> d.h. ich starte einfach ein image bzw. von cd von virtualbox und installiere das dann auf die usbplatte?
<Alteisen> externe platte per usb anschließen und in virtualbox als rawdisk verwenden
<TheInfinity> prophy: das wäre ein fall für #windows - wir können hier nur ubuntu supporten. :)
<prophy> ah ok
<prophy> naja, überall gibts nur windowsgedöns dafür und ich interessier mich dafür, aber das mit der usbplatte als rawdisk ist ne prima idee
<Alteisen> http://www.ubuntu-forum.de/artikel/29007/gel%C3%B6st-echte-platte-in-virtualbox.html
<shetlandpony> Alteisen's url: http://tinyurl.com/34p6y86 | [gelöst] echte Platte in Virtualbox? - VirtualBox - Ubuntu-Forum   Kubuntu-Forum | www.Ubuntu-Forum.de
<prophy> vielen dank
<ppl8x> wie kann ich denn über die konsole die zeilen, zeichen und worte aus einer datei ermitteln?
<alamar> ppl8x: die anzahl? mit wc
<ppl8x> wc dateiname?
<Alteisen> man wc
<alamar> try and you shall receive
<ppl8x> alamar,  scheint so als ob es alle 3 sachen ausgibt :D
<ppl8x> " and byte counts" sind doch zeichen oder?
<alamar> ppl8x: nein die bytes, was zufällig bei ascii auch den zeichen entsprich - gibt auch char count
<alamar> aber inwiefern das wirklich einen unterschied ausmacht und ohne angabe/infos zum encoding die zeichen wirklich zählen kann weiß ich nicht, dafür verwende ich es zu wenig
<ppl8x> hmm
<ppl8x> ich brauch das kommando grad für die uni... werde wohl doch intensiver suchen müssen :D
<ppl8x> trozdem danke
<alamar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/528631/ tut aber scheinbar
<s0nic4> rre
<ppl8x> alamar,  nur wc datei tuts auch zuverlässig :D
<ppl8x> danke ist wohl doch das richtige
<axel_foley> was ist denn der unterschied zwischen einer 40pin und 44 pin ssd - IDE platte
<dadrc> ,ot? axel_foley 
<shetlandpony> axel_foley: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<axel_foley> ok
<axel_foley> sorry
<axel_foley> wollte mir eine ubuntu nas bausen und weis nicht welche ich als root platte nheme :-(
<axel_foley> 4gb müssten aber voll ausreichen
<_pingu> Ich möchte die Auflösung meines Hauptmonitors erhöhen. DIe nvidia server settings gehen bis 1920x1080. Daher hab ich es über die xorg.con probiert, indem ich darin 1080 durch 1440 ersetzt habe. Nach Rechnerneustart war der Desktop nur noch auf dem Nebenmonitor zu sehen. Wie kann ich eine Auflösung von 1920x1440 einstellen?
<_pingu> Hier die xorg.conf: http://pastebin.com/Sr1cbF5y
<sash_> was fuer monitore haben denn so ne aufloesung?
<_pingu> sash_: Ich interpretier das mal so, dass es der Monitor nicht erlaubt.
<kevin___> Hallo, habe da mal eine Frage und zwar gehe ich über ssh auf eine screen centerim Sitzung und leider kommt, wenn ich mal 10 Minuten nichts machen write failed Broken pipe. Wie kann ich die Zeit nun ändern um länger via ssh drin bleiben zu können?
<sash_> kevin___: in der /etc/ssh/sshd_config am server tcpkeepalive yes einstellen
<kevin___> danke
<sash_> kevin___: mal in der manpage nach der schreibweise gucken vorher
<kevin___> werde ich mal machen :)
<dAnjou> das soll echt an ssh liegen?
<sash_> dAnjou: tut es
<madbrain> ahoi, wie krieg ich lightning dazu, deutsch mit mir zu sprechen? thunderbird-locale-de is installiert...
<dAnjou> das is aber nur für thunderbird
<dAnjou> #
<dAnjou> lightning-extension-locale-de
<sash_> madbrain: hast du lightning ueber die paketverwaltung installier oder ueber addons.mozilla.org?
<madbrain> über paketverwaltung, sash_
<sash_> ich bin naemlich ziemlich sicher, dass es da auch ne deutsche version gibt
<madbrain> aber kann das paket lightning-locale nich finden
<dAnjou> madbrain: ubuntu-version?
<madbrain> 10.10
<dAnjou> madbrain: da gibt's kein lightning in den quellen
<madbrain> hab auch schon in der spracahverwaltung geguckt
<madbrain> oder wars doch über extensions?.. 
<sash_> dAnjou: ach nein? packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/xul-ext-lightning
<madbrain> ich bin mir fast sicher.. kam glaub ich als vorschlag erweiterung beim thunderbird installieren
<dAnjou> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=lightning-extension
<dAnjou> äh was?
<dAnjou> und wieso is der wiki artikel für 10.04 getestet, obwohl die in den quellen is
<madbrain> also, über software installieren / thunderbird gesucht
<sash_> weil ein wiki sich nicht automatisch aktualisiert?
<madbrain> thunderbird installieren.. da steht in dem installationsfenster ERWEITERUNGEn
<madbrain> da kannste welche auswählen und gleich mitinstallieren
<dAnjou> sash_: aber irgendwer wird doch wohl "getestet für 10.04" hingeschrieben haben
<dAnjou> sash_: was ja nun einfach mal nich stimmt
 * beaver74 hat keinen eintrag lightning in seinem apt
<dAnjou> beaver74: backlog lesen
<madbrain> das wird dann wohl über erweiterungen installiert, so wie ich das seh.. da kann man dann auch sagen, dass man zb. pgp gleich mitinstallieren will
<madbrain> pgp war komischerweise in deutsch
<madbrain> also enigmail
<dAnjou> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/post/2648132/
<dAnjou> grml
<madbrain> thx, dAnjou
<madbrain> werds ma probieren
<digitaloktay> ,ping?
<shetlandpony> Sorry digitaloktay, ich weiss nichts ueber ping, ich assoziiere aber Skripte Ping-alive und Speedstepping_mit_Coppermine_CPU damit
<rumpe1> amateur-pony ^^
<madbrain> dAnjou: funzt nich.. is nich kompatibel mit 3.1.6
<madbrain> werd dann wohl erstma die englische vers nehmen
<Ahora> gebts es einem noob sicheren link wie man Alsa perfekt einstellt um damit Audio aufnahmen zu machen? mit den benutigten Pulings?
<dAnjou> man pingt ja auch ChanServ 
<Ahora> also link zu Toturial
<madbrain> thunderbird
<madbrain> f*ck^^ sry
<IchGuckLive> Guten Tag weis jemand ob die Surfsticks von bestimmten Händlern auch unter ubuntu laufen ?
<Ahora> jap
<Ahora> vodavone
<Ahora> hab ich zumindestens =)
<Ahora> krigt man auch als Frei für alle netze
<IchGuckLive> mit dem hier gestartet ? sudo apt-get install usb-modeswitch
<Ahora> ne auto erkanntr
<pog> auf den deb-src repositories sind offenbar die Sourcen - koennte ich nun z.B. ab einem 10.04 Repository etwas fuer/unter 8.04 compilieren? 
<pog> Also wuerden dann die libs von 8.04 verwendet?
<IchGuckLive> Ahora: danke
<pog> (ist ist eine generelle Frage, in bezug auf dass ich usb_modswtch fuer 8.04 brauche).
<Ahora> np ^^
<pog> es kann ja immer mal vorkommen, dass ein packet in einem release nciht mehr da ist, oder man was in einem "alten" Release brcuht.
<pog> paket, meine ich.
<dauerflucher> pog: es gibt da einen cli switch für das zielsystem
<LetoThe2nd> pog: wenn du's auf ner älteren release kompilierst, dann nutzts auch dessen libs. allerdings geht das auch nicht immer, weil manche sachen ja lib-versionen voraussetzen die häher sind als auf dem alten release. unter umständen hilft dir da auch (mit vorsichtigem einsatz) das backports-repository.
<dauerflucher> pog: oder VM mit 'ner 8.04 minimal-installation
<pog> fuer mein usb_modeswitch hab ich grad ein paar ppas gefunden, das kann ich mal an meinem computer testen, ob das klappt.
<pog> ist einfach relativ aufwaendig, der Nachbarin (fast gratis) das System upzudaten (die Disk sicherzustellen) mit dem Risko, dass dann etwas nicht mehr funkioniert...
<pog> hat mich natuerlich auch nciht gefragt, als sie diesen 3G-STick kaufte :-)
<brennabor> der empathy-chat sieht ja krank aus
<claudia_> ubuntu-offtopic-de
<brot> "fast gratis" ?
<pog> so fuer ein Kaffee o.ae:-)
<IchGuckLive> ich hätte da mal noch eien frage zur installation algemein! Ist es besser, auf einem Notebook  erst Ubuntu auszuprobieren,dann auf den install butten klicken.ODER von der CD direkt zu iinstallieren?
<brennabor> erst wubi oder was meinst du?
<pog> kann ja auch nciht viel verlangen, hab der einen alten P4 mit ubuntu bestueckt, weil sie kein GEld hatte.
<brot> bekocht werden ftw.
<pog> jetzt sehe ich fuer 488.- CHF neue Compaq 15Zoll Compis.
<brennabor> IchGuckLive: erst wubi oder was meinst du?
<pog> IchGuckLive: Du kannst die Live-CD starten, wenn alles o.k. ist, kannst Du mit gparted den Disk paritionieren, und parallel grad installieren. 
<IchGuckLive> brennabor: nein ich hatte schon oft probleme wenn ich aus dem Asprobier modus installiert habe
<ThreeM> ich denke er meint Live cd :)
<IchGuckLive> pog Danke
<IchGuckLive> ThreeM: Ja 
<pog> Du kannst auch auf eine USB installieren, und dann von dort booten, ist auch praktisch, wenn Du viele Installationen machen moechtest. 
<IchGuckLive> ok installation läuft
<brennabor> ich werd blind .- wie kann man bei empathy die schriftgrösse einstellen?
<pog> wobei ich noch nicht rausgefunden habe, wie man den Installer selbst installiert:-)
<pog> beim 10.04 klappte das bei mir immer, was aber keine Garantie ist :-)
<brennabor> ich verzichte auf empathy
<IchGuckLive> empathy ist für mehrere mailsysteme schlecht
<IchGuckLive> für icq ist es ganz schlecht
<sash_> piefge: empathy? mail?
<sash_> sry, piefge, war n versehen ;)
<dauerflucher> IchGuckLive: wenn die Desktop LiveCD bei dir probleme machen sollte in bezug auf die installation, dann kannst du dafür auch einfach die Alternate CD nehmen
<IchGuckLive> dauerflucher: Danke Das problem ist das die Desktop live cd startet alles Super.Dann aber die installation aus dem Live modus nicht sauber läuft. wenn ich das gleiche ohne liveCD sondern gleich installiere dann gings
<IchGuckLive> Dell latitude D600 1GB 40HDD
<dauerflucher> IchGuckLive: gab's denn eine fehlermeldung oder zumindest interpretierbare symptome
<IchGuckLive> dauerflucher: die installation wurde erfolgreich beendet der neustart blieb dunkel 
<dauerflucher> IchGuckLive: das könnte verschiedene gründe haben
<IchGuckLive> weis ich
<brennabor_> z.b grafikkarte wie bei mir
<dauerflucher> IchGuckLive: aber ohne LiveModus lief das dann problemlos nach der installation?
<IchGuckLive> Deswegen auch die erste Frage  besser ist es nicht aus dem Live modus zu installieren
<dauerflucher> am besten installiert es sich tatsächlich von der alternate CD
<IchGuckLive> Danke
<brennabor_> ja, war bei mir auch so, wieso ist die eigentlich besser?
<pog> wenn der Start nciht klappt, kann man jederzeit aus der Live-CD raus was korrigieren:-)
<IchGuckLive> Schlimm finde ich auch das bereits nach 35% installation  kommt Die installation ist fast abgeschlossen und es dann noch min 40min Dauert
<brennabor_> naja
<pog> normalerweise solte man ja zumindest, in die Commandline kommen, wenn Grub korrekt installiert ist. 
<pog> einziger Knackpunkt meiner Meinung nach,dass Grub nicht korrekt installiert wird. 
<IchGuckLive> das klappt auch und mit Noapic nolapic läudt er dann auch abn
<dauerflucher> brennabor_: die alternate ist eigentlich nur "besser" weil sie vor allem "weniger" hat ;)
<odb|fidel_> dauerflucher: die alternate is nicht besser - sie is anders
<dauerflucher> brennabor_: und "weniger" heisst auch, dass "weniger" schiefgehen kann
<brennabor_> weniger grafik?
<pog> die alternate hat meines wissens einfach keine grafische oberflaeche sondern nur ncurses. geeignet, wenn man wenig ram hat.
<dauerflucher> odb|fidel_: ich habe nie gesagt, dass die besser ist… ich sagte, es installiert sich am besten von der
<odb|fidel_> dauerflucher: sry
<dauerflucher> =P
<IchGuckLive> B)
<pog> oder kein DVD-Laufwerk.
<IchGuckLive> seit lucid dauert auch die installation entschieden länger als bei windowsXP
<dauerflucher> oder man eine minimal-installation machen möchte…
<brennabor_> IchGuckLive: du hast einen blckscreen nach reboot, also nichtmal die grub-auswahl?
<brennabor_> black
<IchGuckLive> brennabor_: nein  das system bleibt dann irgendwann stecken
<brennabor_> was ist das für ein grafikchip?
<pog> manchmal dauert es lange, bis Kernel gestartet, und bin die Initprocesse anfangen. 
<brennabor_> heißt das, er kann die hardware nicht initialisieren?
<IchGuckLive> Jetzt gehts ja wollte nur mal nachfragen ob das irgendeinen grund hat  Dass die live-CD supper läuft aber die installation aus ihr heraus manchmal ,nicht immer, nicht ordnungsgemäss das system installiert hat !
<pog> ich wuerde mall mit failsave (o.ae) probieren,d ass moeglichst wenig HW gepromtet wird.
<brennabor_> ah, das scheint das zu sein, was windows abgesicherter modus nannte
<dauerflucher> IchGuckLive: ich lehne mich einfach mal soweit aus dem fenster und behaupte, dass dieser hochwertige, grafische installer von ubuntu vielleicht nochmal 'n halbes jahr braucht, bis der stubenrein ist
<IchGuckLive> gleicher Rechner samstag Hardy EMC Livecd RTI kernel 25min jetzt lucid schon 1:25 und erst 65 %
<pog> ich hatte mit 10.04 eigentlich nie probleme...
<IchGuckLive> pog:  wenns läuft super sache
<dauerflucher> pog: aber sollte so ein installer nicht z.B. in 'ner VM mit 1gb ram problemlos laufen?
<brennabor_> bei mir klappte es auch erst mit der alternate
<pog> wenn Du mehrere Rechner hast, wuerde ich mal auf ein USB-Installieren, und Grub auch auf USB installieren, dann siehst Du, ob es von einem anderen Rechner startet.
<IchGuckLive> aber manchmal S1/S3 minbord no USB no Shutdown No Sund
<dauerflucher> pog: weil das kann ich leider weder für lucid noch für maverick bestätigen
<pog> oder starte es mal von qemu  
<pog> qemu -hda /dev/sda
<pog> sudo 
<pog> dann kommt man in Grub und es sollte dann starten :-)
<dauerflucher> oO
<dauerflucher> starten man dann im laufenden system das gleiche system in qemu nochmal oO
<pog> ich hab grad letzthin aptosid ueber qemu auf einen Stick installiert, und der ist nun bootable und laeuft nicht schlecht....
<pog> es geht, aber man muss ewas vorsichtig sein...
<IchGuckLive> FRAGE kann ich aus dem laufenden Lucid einen USB starter Stick Zihen ?
<IchGuckLive> oder nur von der Live CD
<pog> ich installiere immer alles "normal" auf den USB-Devices. 
<rumpe1> IchEsseDichAuf, was meinst du mit "ziehen" und was mit "USB starter stick" ?
<pog> ich glaube, die typischen Stick-Installationen braucht es nur, wenn man kleine Sticks hat, und es wie CD comprimiert sein soll. 
<IchGuckLive> leerer USB Stick Reinschieen und dann Lucid auf den USB Stick installieren ,Zum installieren des systems auf einen Drittrechner
<pog> ja das geht sehr gut.
<mgolisch> da ist doch son ding dabei
<mgolisch> startmedien ersteller oder so
<rumpe1> IchEsseDichAuf, lucid auf dem stick "installieren"? ... Das ist dann aber kein Setupmedium.
<IchGuckLive> ich will noch 2 Rechner von Hardy auf Lucid updaten
<pog> es geht sogar so, dass man ueber httpfs das iso mit qemu startet, und dann pysisch installiert...
<pog> ich hab mehrer 8GB-Stick Installationen, finde ich super. 
<rumpe1> IchEsseDichAuf, zieh dir die Setup-ISO, erzeug daraus mit dem Startmedienersteller ein Setupmedium und installier davon
<IchGuckLive> Kann das Sein nur so eine Ahnung das die Hdd wärend der installation formatiert wird weil das so lange Dauert
<dauerflucher> rumpe1: der heisst anders…
<brennabor_> IchGuckLive: wie groß ist die hdd?
<IchGuckLive> rumpe1: Danke die CD ist aber momentan im einsatz
<pog> die partitonen werden natuerlich vorbereitet, aber das geht normalerweise nicht so lange. 
<IchGuckLive> brennabor_: 40GB
<brennabor_> nee,  40gb geht recht flott
<rumpe1> IchEsseDichAuf, dafür brauchst du nicht die CD sondern die .iso
<pog> am laengsten geht meiner Meinung nach, dass alle Pakete einzeln installiert und configuriert werden. 
<brennabor_> aua
<pog> wenn man mehrer Installationem machen muss kann man effektiv einfach die partition replizieren.
<IchGuckLive> so siehts aus CD ritch Ratch wartet ,....
<IchGuckLive> pog auch bei verschiedenen systemen ß
<IchGuckLive> Boh ej Jump auf 78%
<pog> linux macht imemr ein HW-Erkennung, 
<brennabor_> IchGuckLive: ist das laufwerk (CD) in ordnung?
<IchGuckLive> ja
<IchGuckLive> Samstag gins sehr Flott
<rumpe1> CD würde ich eh nicht empfehlen... besser ist ein usb-stick/sd-karte
<pog> ich hab ein Acer-Laptop. wo ich die Bilschirmfrequenz manuel richten muss, solche Sachen sind dann etwas unangenehm.
<IchGuckLive> Ich bedanke mich mal für die Tollen Infos DANKE B) :D XD
<pog> wie sieht eigentich dist-upgrade welcher Release das naechste ist?
<IchGuckLive> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/live-usb das mach ich dann mal
<pog> also ein usb-bootable ist geil, musste mal von dem Windwosrechner der FReundin ueber QEMU rein, weil das Ubuntu das WLAN nicht erkannt hat...
<pog> aber jederzeit seinen PC in der Hosentasche.
<pog> mit dropbox laesst sich dann noch alle Daten super syncen.
<pog> Geil ist,  dass man qemu im Prinzip von jedem Rechner ab STick starten kann, und dann die Linuxpartiton grad emulieren. 
<pog> wenn sich der STick nciht direkt booten laesst.
<dauerflucher> pog: ist qemu so platformunabhängig?
<pog> es gibt fuer Win und Mac. 
<pog> Win32 ging, mit einem Win64 hatte ich noch probs, Mac hab ich nie getestez.
<IchGuckLive> Verwirrung! es sind nun 2 Versionen im Startmediumersteler aufgeführt Meverick und Lucid ? 
<IchGuckLive> die ausgewählte version gild ?
<pog> also xubuntu laeuft emuliert nicht schlecht.
<pog> Lucid ist 10.04 das andere 10.10
<IchGuckLive> ich hab mal auf lucid gedrückt und auf ersteleln 
<Sebasti> hi
<Sebasti> bitte ich bräuchte mal Hilfe mit dem Sound
<dauerflucher> pog: danke für diesen hinweis, das werde ich mir mal näher ansehen
<Sebasti> obwohl ich (meiner Meinung nach) _nichts_ verändert habe, geht von einen Tag auf den anderen kein Sound mehr
<Sebasti> das Problem ist schon circa 5 Tage alt aber ich konnte es bisweilen nicht lösen
<Sebasti> als root (aber nur als root) kann ich sound mit "aplay" in der konsole (aber auch *nur* mit aplay)  abspielen aber *nur* WAV
<Sebasti> also:  nur WAV als root in "aplay"
<dauerflucher> der letzte mit dem ich über ein soundproblem dieser art gehadert habe, hat es letzten endes durch eine neuinstalltion geregelt…
<pog> hast Du mal bei volume-control geschaut, ob nicht irgendwas ploetzlich auf stimm gestellt wurde? Sebasti
<Sebasti> dauerflucher, neee das ist unfug
<oliver_> Guten Tag. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit mit KMail auf einen Exchange-Server Version 2007 zuzugreifen?
<pog> wenn aplay geht, geht mindestens mal alsa
<Sebasti> pog ich hab in alsamixer geguckt
<Sebasti> pog, PCM und alle boxen und alles an
<Sebasti> wie gesagt mit aplay kommts auch
<Sebasti> audacious gibt einfach keine Fehlermeldung und tut so als würde es abspielen
<Sebasti> aber mit einer besonderheit:  er läuft gaaanz schnell
<Sebasti> also die Sekunden laufen 3mal so schnell
<Sebasti> aber ohne sound
<oliver_> oder kann man statt dessen auch Outlook 2007 unter Wine benutzen?
<Sebasti> oliver_, crossover office
<pog> musst Du vielleicht jack noch irgendwie konfigurieren?
<brot> ,appdb? oliver_
<shetlandpony> oliver_, appdb ist eine Sammlung von Testberichten und Bewertungen fuer Programme unter Wine: http://appdb.winehq.org
<Sebasti> oliver_, das ist eine kommerzielle version von wine,  kuck mal ob die das unterstützen,  vermutlich ja
<Sebasti> pog wer ist jack?
<pog> gewisse Software brauchen Jack, was eigentlich auch ein Sound-Server ist.
<oliver_> und ist KMail usw. auch möglich?
<pog> so Flash bekommt auch keinen Sound mehr?
<Sebasti> ich hatte noch nie mit jack zu tun,  kann mich aber einlesen
<Sebasti> pog, flash bekommt auch keinen sound mehr
<Sebasti> also entsprechend meiner Tests nur mehr wav unter root und aplay
<Sebasti> nichtmal mpg123 gibt was aus
<Sebasti> filme angucken geht,  aber OHNE sound
<pog> ah, o.k.
<Sebasti> das problem ist seltsam da es immer klappte
<Sebasti> also ich hab das system auch gut konfigurert und es lief mindestens 1 Jahr gut
<pog> allerdings, ich wuerde vielleicht mal neu booten
<oliver_> geht KMail?
<Sebasti> keine Ahnung wieso es aktuell ohne software update passierte
<Sebasti> pog, mache ich täglich
<Sebasti> pog, das Problem ist schon circa 5 tage alt
<Sebasti> aber ich würd so gerne wieder mal ein bisschen multimedia beim Arbeiten konsumieren
<pog> ah, so, hast Du schon mal in den Sound-Settings und mit pulseaudio gespielt? 
<Sebasti> irgendwie fände ich es schade nie mehr youtube und bild.de zu hören *g*
<dauerflucher> Sebasti: kriegen wir denn vielleicht noch irgendwelche logs zu sehen!?
<Sebasti> dauerflucher, welche logs hättest denn gern?
<pog> da faengt bei mir leider auch trial & Error an. 
<Sebasti> pog, wie sollte ich es denn anfangen?  gibts ein konsolenprogramm?
<pog> unter systemverwaltung audio...
<pog> hast Du mal einen anderen User probiert?
<Sebasti> pog, bitte nicht sauer sein,  bin auf KDE
<Sebasti> anderer user wäre mal ne idee
<Sebasti> wart kurz ich switche mal die session
<pog> schon o.k. aber gibt dort sicher auch sound settings, nciht?
<oliver_> Kann man KMail mit Exchange 2007  nutzen?
<Sebasti> ja aber lass mal kurz das mit anderem user testen
<pog> ich wuerde vielleicht mal einen neuen User anlegen, und mich auch mal mit root einloggen, ob das Problem dann auch da ist.
<pog> ja.
<sash_> pog: mit root auf der oberflaeche?
<pog> bei mir war aplay immer das signal dass alles ging:-)
<pog> nur zum soundtest, hab ich gedacht.
<sash_> bzw als root irgendwo? sowas wird hier bitte nicht empfohlen
<sash_> nein, niemals
<pog> Du kannst die Player auch mit sudo starten. es geht nur um tests.
<IchGuckLive> 270MB aktuallisierung ist das normal ?
<dauerflucher> IchGuckLive: ja
<pog> ein root user haben wir ja in ubuntu gar nicht, wo man einloggen kann, was ich weiss, gell.
<IchGuckLive> boh bei meiner leitung 
<sash_> grafische programme startet man auch nicht mit sudo. pog
<oliver_> ähmmm...., kann niemand meine Fragen lesen, oder weshalb erhalte ich keine Antwort? :-(
<pog> oder kgsu o.ae,
<sash_> dafuer gibts gksudo oder kdesu
<pog> das mein ich:-)
<sash_> oder wie der kram heisst
<pog> mit sudo su kommt man in eine Root-console, wenn man das braucht.
<dauerflucher> Sebasti: du kannst mal schauen, ob programm, die du im terminal startest fehler auswerfen, ansonsten dmesg
<sash_> sudo -i macht mehr sinn, pog
<oliver_> was ist los?
<pog> ha, na, es gibt viele varianten, schonere und wenger schone, sash_:-)
<sash_> oliver_: kmail funktioniert, ob mit exchange 200y weiss offenbar keiner
<Sebasti> pog, rat mal was
<Sebasti> als anderer user klappt es
<oliver_> ok, das ist ne Ansage! Ich danke Dir!
<Sebasti> ich kann als anderer user (mitglied der gruppe audio) ganz normal musik wiedergeben @ pog
<pog> ah.. , man versteht manchmal die Welt nicht mehr ganz..
<dauerflucher> Sebasti: dann wirst du vermutlich nur was in der lokalen konfiguration löschen müssen
<Sebasti> dauerflucher, beispiel?
<pog> vielleicht wurde durch eine installation was an den berechtigungen veraender.t
<dauerflucher> Sebasti: benenn mal den ordner ~/.pulse um
<Sebasti> ich hab imho nicht mal was neues installiert
<Sebasti> es ist meistens so dass wenn das system hier mal läuft,  nichts geändert wird
<pog> sehr merkwuerdig...
<Sebasti> dauerflucher, ich habe .pulse  nun umbenannt
<Sebasti> dauerflucher, ergebnis:  audacious2  öffnet eine audio-datei,  zeigt ganz kurz den titel an (wie üblich),  und beendet sofort ohne Fehlermeldung die wiedergabe
<Sebasti> also so,  als wäre die datei zu ende gespielt
<Sebasti> so dass die anzeige aus dem Fenster bei audacious2 verschwindet 
<dauerflucher> Sebasti: den sound service solltest du neustarten
<Sebasti> soll ich copy vom anderen user auf .pulse hier machen?
<Sebasti> wie?
<Sebasti> /etc/init.d/alsa restart?
<pog> also, wenn Du dem user eine Gruppe zugefuegt hast, wuerde ich zuerst wieder neu einloggen, bevor Du anderes testest, oder hast Du das.
<Sebasti> pog, ich hab den neuen user,  bei dem ich es vorhin testete,  einer neuen gruppe hinzugefügt
<Sebasti> der aktuelle user ist schon member von audio
<pog> na, zu den audacious problemen kann ich nicht sagen, wenn der Sound sonst korrekt laeuft. 
<pog> aber ein gruppenwechsel u.s.w. wirkt z.T. erst, wenn man neu einloggt (auf meiner Erfahrung jeedenfalls).
<dauerflucher> Sebasti: für welchen user hast du ~/.pulse denn eigentlich gelöscht?
<Sebasti> sehr böse
<Sebasti> /etc/init.d/alsa-utils stop
<Sebasti> /etc/init.d/alsa-utils start
<Sebasti> ergebnis:  .pulse ist wieder da  (gut)
<Sebasti> aber:  audacious2  startet nach wie vor audio-dateien und beendet sofort wieder die wiedergabe ohne ton und meldungen
<Sebasti> für den,  bei dem es nicht klappte
<Sebasti> @ dauerflucher 
<dauerflucher> Sebasti: ~./audacious auch umbenennen
<Sebasti> gerne
<Sebasti> den ordner gibts nicht
<dauerflucher> ~/.config/audacious
<Sebasti> nun startet audacious2 nicht mehr *g*
<Sebasti> wir machen's kaputt ;)
<dauerflucher> pog: klär mich mal auf… warum legen die programme ihre konfiguration nicht all in ~/.config ab
<Sebasti> lol
<dauerflucher> Sebasti: hast du /audacious oder gleich den ganzen .config ordner umbenannt?
<Sebasti> ich hab news
<Sebasti> dauerflucher, natürlich nur audacious!!
<Sebasti> weiß ich was da sonst noch an programm-configs drin liegt?
<Sebasti> will mir hier nicht ins Knie beißen
<dauerflucher> gut gut, ich wollte nur sicher gehen
<Sebasti> aber ich hab news
<dauerflucher> shoot!
<Sebasti> *peng*
<Sebasti> erwischt ;-)
<Sebasti> ne also kuck,  dings... 
<Sebasti> mpg123 hat grad als aktueller user (also der Problemuser)  in der konsole ein mp3 wiedergegeben
<Sebasti> das heißt:  vorher ging nur wav
<Sebasti> jetzt auch mp3
<Sebasti> vorher nur root  -  jetzt auch der user
<rumpe1> ,enter? Sebasti 
<shetlandpony> Sebasti: Nutze bitte nicht die ENTER-Taste anstelle von Interpunktion. Versuche die Anzahl der abgeschickten Zeilen nicht groesser werden zu lassen als notwendig, da der Channel sonst schwer zu verfolgen wird. [interpunktion]
<Sebasti> also:  .pulse umbenennen half
<dauerflucher> Sebasti: mach audacious mal ohne datei auf, geh in die optionen und schau, ob da pulse eingestellt ist
<Sebasti> ich kann audacious gar nicht mehr öffnen seit  .config/audacious/ umbenannt ist
<dauerflucher> Sebasti: das sollte audacious null jucken, sondern das sollte einfach 'ne neue config anlegen
<Sebasti> nun hab ich den ordner audacious wieder rück-umbenannt und audaicous startet immer noch nicht
<rumpe1> Sebasti, kommen meldungen, wenn audacious über konsole gestartet wird?
<Sebasti> .... und ich weiß warum,  weil  audacious aber dem virtuellen 2. Bildschirm läuft LOL sorry
<rumpe1> *facepalm*
<dauerflucher> …
<Sebasti> juhu :)
<Sebasti> Dankeeeeeeeeee!!!
<dauerflucher> junge…
<dauerflucher> mädchen…
<dauerflucher> was auch immer…
<Sebasti> audacious nun neu gestartet ohne das alte config dings
<Sebasti> und alsa eingestellt
<Sebasti> und es läuft!!!
<Sebasti> *sing*  (eigentlich *zumusiksing*
<Sebasti> ich probier mal youtube!
<Sebasti> ;-)  DANKE Danke Danke!!! 
<Sebasti> Vielen, vielen,  lieben Dank!
<Sebasti> Alles läuft wieder,  youtube klappt auch,  ich glaube  in  .pulse  war das wirkliche problem
<Sebasti> Nochmals DANKE :-))
<Sebasti> Also ich geh dann mal ans Arbeiten,  ne? 
<Sebasti> Alles liebe an euch
<Sebasti> und Danke!
<dauerflucher> immerhin war es dankbar :$
<pog> kommt auch vor :-)
<brot> :D
<pog> was ist eigentlich "univers" und "multivers" im ubuntu kontext?
<dAnjou> je +e
<dauerflucher> pog: da sind alle open source projekte vertreten, die ein gutes stück software hervorgebracht haben, um das sich canonical aber nicht kümmern möchte :)
<mgolisch> jo halt von der community verwaltete pakete
<mgolisch> die paketverwalter sind irgendwelche community member, canocal gibt halt keinen support auf diese pakete
<geser> multiverse entspricht Debians non-free, also software wo die Lizenz nicht "frei" ist es jedoch frei verteilt werden kann
<pog> ahso, danke.
<jokrebel> re
<Ilian> Irgedein Update hat meinen Parallelport-Scanner unbrauchbar gemacht. Er lief bis vor einigen Wochen einwandfrei, jetzt bekomme  ich von Xsane "Keeine Geräte erreichbar". Kann mir jemand bitte helfen?
<cose> hallihallo 
<cose> wird sicher nicht gern gesehen wenn der neu gleich mal ne frage stellt oder ?
<rumpe1> ,frag? cose 
<shetlandpony> cose: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<cose> ok sry
<cose> habe tightvncserver wie bei http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VNC angegeben installiert
<cose> würde nun gern die standardports ändern weiß aber nicht wo ich die eintragen kann 
<cose> also rfbport und httpport
<cose> ahja fenstermanager hab ich aber nicht eingerichtet falls das noch entscheidend ist
<rumpe1> cose, kenn mich damit nicht aus, aber ich würde nach dem wiki auf /etc/vnc.conf tippen
<cose> hmm habe ich am anfang auch gedacht dort ist es auch eingetragen nur leider tuts das nicht, also zumindest laut nmap zeigt es mir nicht an dass der port offen ist
<zeitsofa> cose: mal vncserver -httpport 12345 gestartet?
<zeitsofa> dann sollte der httpport auf 12345 stehen
<cose> ok hab mich vielleicht undeutlich ausgedrückt: der server sollte automatisch bei systemstart starten und danach den richtigen port verwenden 
<cose> aber ich probier mal obs so überhaupt geht mom
<cose> also wenn ich direkt tightvncserver -rfbport 12345 starte funktioniert alles wunderbar. ich würde das jetz gerne beim systemstart haben 
<rumpel_> ,autostart? cose
<shetlandpony> cose, autostart ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Autostart
<cose> hab ich da dann nicht das problem dass ich mich zuerst anmelden müsste ?
<cose> oder eher noch rc.local oder ?
<Fuss-im-Ohr> sers
<cose> wegen vnc: unter autostart kann ichs nicht verwenden da zuerst mein user eingeloggt sein muss. unter /etc/rc.local funktioniert der eintrag leider auch nicht 
<HeinzBoettjer> at-spi-registr - Was macht dieser Task außer das System zu blockieren?
<rumpel_> cose, und wie loggt sich der user ein?
<baba_melone> Ich habe Maverick Meerkate neu auf meinem Laptop installiert, aber als ich phpmyadmin installierte, war der Designer nicht mehr verfügbar. Ich nutze diesen channel, weil ich das Problem unter Ubuntu 10.04 nicht hatte, und weil phpmyadmin von Ubuntu automatisch konfiguriert wurde (Die Konfiguration sieht dabei sehr richtig aus, so wie es auf vielen Seiten beschrieben ist, sodass der Designer funktioniert)
<mgolisch> designer?
<baba_melone> Wo die Tabellen übersichtlich angezeigt werden und die Tabellenstruktur als pdf herunterladbar ist
<baba_melone> da kann man auch fremdschlüsselbeziehungen komfortabel erstellen
<dadrc> baba_melone: http://www.novell.com/communities/node/8932/enable-designer-phpmyadmin <- das stimmt alles?
<baba_melone> ja
<baba_melone> auf die seite bin ich auch schon gestoßen
<dadrc> gut, wollte nur sichergehen
<baba_melone> ich benutze phpmyadmin so, wie es von ubuntu konfiguriert wurde
<baba_melone> und diese konfigurationseinträge sind alle vorhanden
<dadrc> gibt es die tabellen auch?
<baba_melone> die phpmyadmin db wurde auch automatisch von apt während der installation erstellt
<baba_melone> also gibt es die tabellen auch, ja
<dadrc> glaubst du das, weil der installer welche erstellt hat oder hast du das kontrolliert?
<STF_> hi wie kann ich prüfen auf welchen port ein service läuft?
<zeitsofa> netstat -tulpen
<STF_> danke
<Wedelwolf> moin
<crushpest> moin
<Fluggs> moin - ich habe einen drucker per LAN im netzwerk hängen, ubuntu findet ihn aber nicht (mehr)
<Broder> tag
<Lufti> nabend ;)
<Lufti> Gibt es soetwas wie Ubuntu One / Dropbox auch für seinen eigenen Server? Will nicht von einem Anbieter abhängig sein.
<dadrc> Lufti: gibt ein paar Ansätze, aber nichts richtig ausgereiftes, soweit ich weiß. guck dir mal sparkleshare und/oder ifolder an
<Broder> folgendes...ich bekomme mit meinem atom-board (D510) keinen netzwerkdurchsatz über 500mbit/s hin. os ist ubuntu desktop 64
<bekks> Broder: Wie testest du das?
<Broder> nic ist eine Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8110SC/8169SC Gigabit Ethernet (rev 10)
<Lufti> hoppla
<Lufti> dadrc: danke!
<Broder> iperf / ramdisk ..alles durch. counterpart ist eine win7 maschine
<bekks> Und diese Windowsmaschine kann das auch so schnell liefern?
<Broder> direct connection oder gb-switch..egal..immer das gleiche
<Broder> nun, sagen wir so, ist ein 1090T...sollte er eigentlich (obwohl ich wirklich auch schon auf den gedanken gekommen bin...)
<bekks> Dann teste DAS erstmal.
<bekks> Was auch immer ein "1090T" ist.
<Broder> scherzkeks..wie? :)
<bekks> Nein, bitterer Ernst.
<Broder> also aufs loopback bringt er genug durchsatz...k.,a. irgendwas jenseits von 3gbit oder so
<bekks> Was kein brauchbarer Test ist.
<Broder> achso, dachte 1090T wäre ein begriff (also ein AMD 6core mit 8gb ram)
<bekks> Backups nach /dev/null sind immer superschnell und so. Nichts anderes ist das mit dem Loopback.
<Broder> ja, bin ja bereit hizuzulernen..womit soll ich dann den windowsrechner testen?
<theChief> guten Abend. Wie bitte kann ich von meinem Ubuntu auf XP- Freigaben zugreifen? Ich habe smb- Client installiert und sehe auch die Domain. Nur kann ich auf die einzelnen Ordner nicht zugreifen.
<Broder> außerdem sehe ich das loopback device schon als sinnvolles device an. die rechenarbeit muss die cpu auch da leisten. das sagt für mich schon einiges aus
<bekks> Broder: Schau, ob der überhaupt 1GBit/s lesen/generieren kann - Und dann, ob du das über das Interface auch rausbekommst. Egal wohin es geht (sprich ins nirgendwo).
<bekks> Die Rechenarbeit bei 1GBit/s ist zu vernachlässigen.
<bekks> Zumindest auf einer solchen CPU wie Deiner.
<Broder> also bei atoms hauts die auslastung schon deutlich in die höhe
<dadrc> theChief: was passiert denn, wenn du zugreifen willst?
<dadrc> willst du gerade ernsthaft die rechenleistung vom nem phenom x6 mit nem atom vergleichen?
<Broder> du liest mit? :)
<Broder> hab ich doch gar nicht ^^
<Broder> habe nur angemerkt, dass die cpu auslastung bei einem atom und gbe nicht einfach zu vernachlässigen ist
<Fluggs> hallo leute, ich habe einen drucker per LAN im netzwerk hängen, ubuntu findet ihn aber nicht (mehr)
<dadrc> Broder: ajo, das sagt aber nichts über dein netzwerk aus. 
<theChief> dann erhalte ich den Hinweis "Einhängen des Ortes nicht möglich"
<Broder> abern ochmal zu bekks tipp. wie sende ich denn daten über die nic ins nirgendwo?
<dadrc> Broder: Ich würd mir einfach mal kurz einen Laptop leihen, bei dem sicher ist, dass er die 1Gbit/s mitmacht, damit sollte sich der Engpass schnell identifizieren lassen
<dadrc> theChief: da müsste noch mehr stehen
<luxores> moin
<theChief> "Einhängen des Windows-Speicher fehlgeschlagen"
<luxores> ich versuche den gobi_loader(für gobi 2000) auf einem aktuellen ubuntu 10.10 zu installieren
<theChief> ich habe auf dem XP mehrere Benutzerkonten und habe mich versucht mit einem dieser Benutzergruppen dort einzuhängen
<theChief> sorry, ich meine einer dieser Benutzer
<luxores> auf der website steht, dass man ab 2.6.32 ein kernel patch braucht, leider gibt es diese nur bis 2.6.34, ich habe ja schon .35
<luxores> was mach ich da am besten?
<Bl4ckbyt3> Guten Abend, allerseits
<dadrc> theChief: Die Windowskiste ist erreichbar und die Freigaben funktionieren von einem anderen Rechner aus?
<theChief> ja, die anderen Rechner hier (XP) können alle zugreifen
<pog> was passiert eigentlich, wenn in den apt-sources quellen sind, die identische Pakete haben?
<jokrebel> Fluggs: kannst du da genauere Fehlerbeschreibung/-Meldung liefern?
<Bl4ckbyt3> Ich oute mich gleich schonmal vorne weg: Ich möchte von Windoof auf Ubuntu umsteigen, leider bin ich noch nicht so gut mit Ubuntu vertraut und weis auch garnicht zu welcher Version ich da jetzt am besten greifen soll. Ist die neueste Version am besten oder gibts irgendeine andere die ihr mir da empfehlen könnt?
<pog> resp. haben alle quellen pakete, die sich nicht "uberschneiden"? 
<Fluggs> jokrebel: ich habs bisher nur über das druckerinterface in der systemverwaltung versucht
<pog> Bl4ckbyt3: ich finde 10.04 gut
<Fluggs> habe da versucht, den drucker zu suchen, was nicht gelang
<rumpel_> Bl4ckbyt3, 10.04 hat Lanzeitsupport, 10.10 ist für die etwas mutigeren
<pog> und da musst EDu auch nicht gleich wieder upgraden.
<pog> wenn ich auf Ubuntu umsteigen wuerde, zum arbeiten, wuerde ich ein lts nehmen, und da draengt sich 10.04 eigentlich auf. 
<theChief> was habe ich falsch gemacht?
<Bl4ckbyt3> ah, kk. dann werd ich heute noch 10.04 draufschmeissen. wo finde ich denn soetwas wie ne dokumentation dazu, falls ich mal ein problem haben sollte wo ich nichtmehr weiterkomme.
<dadrc> theChief: neugestartet seit dem installieren vom samba?
<jokrebel> Fluggs: gib im Browser mal http://localhost:631/ ein … die Wiki-Seite dazu ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Cups
<pog> kommt noch drauf an, ob Du ubuntu Xubuntu oder kubuntu nehmen moechtest, resp. fuer welche Benutzeroberflaeche, Gnome, KDE, XFCE du arbeiten moechtest.
<rumpel_> Bl4ckbyt3, hier, google, ubuntuusers.de ... etc.
<sash_> theChief: hast du schon mal irgendwas konsolenmäßiges probiert? das sagt in der regel mehr, wenn was schief geht. zum beispiel smbclient oder mount.smbfs direkt auf der der konsole benutzt?
<theChief> nein, den Rechner nicht. Ist der Neustart des Samba manuel möglich?
<theChief> nein
<sash_> dann würd ich das mal probieren ;)
<sash_> samba-neustart ist möglich, aber die freigabe ist doch auf nem windows-rechner, oder?
<theChief> was soll ich in der Konsole eingeben?
<pog> Bl4ckbyt3: es gibt ein sehr ausfuehrliches ubuntu wiki, oder hier in der Gruppe geben wir etwas Support.
<theChief> ja, die Freigabe ist auf einem anderen PC
<dadrc> gute idee, sash_ 
<Fluggs> jokrebel: Habe mich mal durchgeklickt: "Drucker und Klassen hinzufügen" -> "Verfügbare Drucker auflisten" => "Keine Drucker gefunden." ; unter Windows tuts der Drucker tadellos
<sash_> theChief: man smbclient, lesen. man mount.smbfs, lesen. ich hab das grad nicht im kopf mit den \\ und //
<dadrc> theChief: smbclient \\\\rechner\\freigabe
<dadrc> ja, die haufenweise \ gehören so
<theChief> ok, ich werde es versuchen
<Bl4ckbyt3> dadrc: haengt das wohl mit dem escapen zusammen? :D
<dadrc> Bl4ckbyt3: ajo, was sosnt
<theChief> ich habe nun smbclient\\\\server\XAdmin eingegeben. Den Befehl kennt die Konsole nicht
<Bl4ckbyt3> joah, keine ahnung, haette ja auch nen andren grund geben koennen ;)
<dadrc> theChief: da fehlt das leerzeichen
<theChief> an welcher Stelle?
<dadrc> theChief: steht doch oben... zwischen smbclient und dem ersten \
<Lufti> Ich habe von Jaunty zu Maverick gewechselt und bin nun am Übertragen meiner Daten. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass wenn ich mit Nautilus viele Daten kopiere, mein ganzes System voll ausgelastet ist und sehr träge und oft mit ausgegrauten Fenstern reagiert.
<Lufti> Das war mit Jaunty nicht so. Da konnte ich vieles parallel machen.
<Lufti> Gibt es da für mich irgendeine Einstellung zu machen? Liegt es einzig allein am Nautilus? Gibt es Alternativen?
<sash_> Lufti: verschluesselung im spiel? nts im spiel? usb im spiel? viele viele kleine dateien?
<sash_> ntfs mein ich
<Lufti> Stimmt. Verschlüsselung ist dazu gekommen.
<sash_> ach
<sash_> da haben wirs
<claw> dann is kein wundwer
<apollo13> und sich dann wundern^^
<claw> *wunder
<theChief> ok, er hat mir ein Ergenis ausgegeben. Worauf muss ich nun achten?
<joogi_> gibts irgend wo eine anleitung wie ich den broadcom treiber von hand installieren kann? jockey will net
<dadrc> theChief: was steht denn da? (wenn es mehr als 2 zeilen sind, bitte in nen pastebin, nicht hier)
<oneiro> hi
<jokrebel> Fluggs: was ist das für ein Drucker?
<theChief> ok, moment bitte
<Fluggs> HP Color-LaserJet CP1514n
<theChief> http://pastebin.com/brWGCVVX
<Fluggs> jokrebel: er funktionierte unter ubuntu auch schon, irgendwann dann anscheinend nicht mehr - da ich aber nicht allzu oft drucke fiel mir das erst jetzt auf
<Fluggs> eingeschaltet is er
<Lufti> Kann ich irgendwie dafür sorgen, dass die Verschlüsselung mir nicht gleich beide Threads ausfüllt? Lieber kopiere ich langsamer, als das mein System gefühlt freezed.
<dadrc> theChief: uh, das übersteigt meine sambakenntnisse. da wirst du wohl warten müssen, bis jemand kommt, der mehr plan hat als ich
<theChief> ok, ich danke Dir
<theChief> wie kann ich denn den Client neu starten o. das System neu botten zu müssen?
<jokrebel> Fluggs: hattest vielleicht nen Versions-Upgrade gemacht?
<jokrebel> Lufti: vielleicht die Priorität des Prozesses senken?
<dadrc> theChief: der Client sollte das nicht brauchen... war beim Sambaserver, das hat sich erledigt
<Fluggs> jokrebel: ja, von 10.04 auf 10.10 - es könnte sogar sein, dass ich mit maverick bisher nicht gedruckt habe
<theChief> wenn ich auf eine Windows-Freigabe zugreifen will, ist denn dann ein Samba- Server nötig?
<sash_> nein
<theChief> ok, danke
<theChief> danke für eure Hilfe
<Lufti> Welches Programm/Packet macht denn die Verschlüsselung meines Filesystems in Ubuntu (per default)?
<oneiro> dm-crypt ?
<oneiro> würde ich zumindest vermuten
<LupusE> hi
<sash_> bei vollverschluesselung, ja. bei /home-verschluesselung sollte es ecryptfs sein
<ppq> Lufti: je nach dem, ob das ein vollverschlüsseltes system ist oder nur dein home verzeichnis verschlüsselt ist
<sash_> moin LupusE 
<Lufti> ppq, nur das Homeverzeichnis.
<ppq> Lufti: k, siehe sash_ :)
<ppq> naja, es kann auch sein, dass du dein home-verzeichnis auf ne eigene partition ausgelagert hast, deren dateisystem in einem luks/dm-crypt/cryptsetup/bla container liegt, aber das wüsstest du dann wohl
<Lufti> ppq, Ich hab nur nen Haken bei "Verschlüsseln" gemacht. ;)
<Lufti> Mehr stand leider nicht dabei.
<shake> wichtige frage, mein ubuntu 10.10 stellt sich während des Betriebs immer wieder auf stumm. wie kann ich das beseitigen und oder welche Gründe hat das?
<jokrebel> shake: und "stumm" bedeutet?
<oneiro> ich kopiere mit "rsync -av --progress --delete --iconv=UTF8-MAC,UTF-8 user@server:/quelle/ /ziel/" einen ordner von ubuntu nach mac. um genau zu sein, kopiere ich eine itunes-mediathek. jedesmal werden eine handvoll dateien, erneut rüberkopiert. es sind stink normale dateien, keine sonderzeichen, keine umlaute, keine besonderen ordner. die wurden in keinster weise "berührt". trotzdem immer neu kopiert. hat jemand von euch eine idee?
<shake> naja bei einstellungen klang, ist bei stumm halt nen häkchen drinne
<DiogenesW> servus
<jokrebel> shake: ruf mal im terminal "alsamixer" auf und stelle dort mal alles was du brauchst auf "unmute" (mit der M-taste)
<shake> ist alles auf unmute
<mountained> ich bekomme beim ruhezustand ab und an blaue linien auf meinem bildschirm zu sehen, und der boot funktioniert dann auch nicht mehr
<mountained> kann ich da über die log etwas herrausfinden?
<mountained> version ist 10.4
<mountained> und ich benutze gnome, ka was für angaben noch wichtig sind
<eve2> wie kann ich das grub bootmenu aktivieren? leider geht ein kernel nicht und mit esc kann ich die kernels nicht auswählen
<Fuchs> Shift
<Fuchs> ,grub2? eve2 
<shetlandpony> eve2: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<Garfield> hey leute, ich war gestern schon mal hier... zwecks problem das xperia x1 als modem zu nutzen... in jeder anleitung steht drin, dass es als eth1 erkannt werden soll... leider wurde es nur einmal als das erkannt und ich hatte es glaub entfernt, so sicher bin ich mir da nicht... wie kann man das wieder hinbekommen? 
<mountained> falls es hilft beim booten erscheinen rote symbole und das system hängt dann, reboot ist einzige mgl
<theChief> guten Abend. Kann mir bitte jemand helfen, so dass ich auf meinen Windows-Rechner mit meinem Ubuntu 10.10 zugreifen kann?
<zeitsofa> ,samba? theChief 
<shetlandpony> theChief, Samba ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Samba - Weitere Infos im query ...
<theChief> ja, habe ich versucht. Ich sehe leider nur die Domain und vorhin auch die einzelnen Ordner. Aber ich komme nicht weiter
<Garfield> nee das bringts ne so richtig... hab grad neu gestartet... es wird schon erkannt unter lsusb, aber dmesg kann damit nichts anfangen... es sollte eigentl den rndis-usb-driver zu weisen, aber macht er nicht (ich hoffe ich drück mich da richtig aus)
<zeitsofa> smb.conf mal nopasten theChief und genauere Fehlerbeschreibung wäre hilfreich. denn geht nicht ist ein so breites spektrum.....
<Andy1978> theChief: präzisier mal deine Frage...
<theChief> alles klar. mom
<Fuchs> Garfield: und wenn Du den Treiber manuell laedst passiert was? 
<Andy1978> zeitsofa: also wollte er wissen:"Wie kann ich von einem Windows aus auf freigebene Ordner meines Ubuntus zugreifen?"
<Garfield> wie kann ich den manuell laden bzw dem usb-port zuweisen?
<theChief> wie bitte kann ich die conf aufrufen?
<theChief> nein, von Linux auf Windows
<Andy1978> theChief: über das Netzwerk?
<zeitsofa> Andy1978: ja so vermutete ich :)
<theChief> ja genau
<Fuchs> Garfield: zuweisen musst Du gar nichts, laden waere mit modprobe 
<Andy1978> zeitsofa: ne, wohl doch andersrum :-D
<theChief> ich habe ein XP mit Druck- und Dateifreigabe
<Garfield> so sollte es aussehen http://pastebin.de/11524
<theChief> und mehreren Benutzern drauf. Alles übrigen XP- Clients können darauf zugreifen. Nur das neue Ubunut hier nicht.
<Fuchs> Garfield: sieht doch gut aus? 
<Garfield> nee mom
<Garfield> das is aus ner anleitung
<Garfield> ich versuch grad meins
<zeitsofa> theChief: du möchstest sicher etwas grafischen haben um dadrauf zu zugreifen oder?
<theChief> oh ja, bitte
<Andy1978> theChief: und du siehst in deinem Browser (Nautilus?) die Freigaben, wenn du als Ort smb://die_ip_des_win_Rechners eingibst?
<theChief> das sind überwiegend Office- Dokumente
<zeitsofa> theChief: ok dann fall ich als hilfestellung weg. 
<theChief> ok
<theChief> mom
<theChief> ich prüfe noch mal
<mountained> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399247/ hier habe ich die suspend log hochgeladen
<theChief> nein, leider nicht mehr. Ich habe den Samba-Client neu installiert in der Hoffnung, dass es besser wird. Seit dem sehe ich die Freigaben nicht mehr.
<Garfield> meins sieht so aus http://pastebin.de/11526
<theChief> sehe nur noch die Domain
<Fuchs> Garfield: eben, und wenn Du nun den von Dir genannten Treiber manuell mit modprobe laedst? 
<Andy1978> theChief: auch wenn du die IP Adresse des Win Rechners angibst?
<theChief> mom
<harald__> Guten abend ich versuchehttp://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Vodafone_Mobile_Connect meinen 1und1 stick von vodafone ans laufen zu bekommen ! 
<Garfield> okay... wie sieht so ein modul aus bzw wie heißt das?
<harald__> ozerocdoff das paket ist nicht in den quellen
<harald__> 10.04  lucid am start hier
<Fuchs> Garfield: das hast Du vorhin selber geschrieben, ich ging davon aus, dass das korrekt sei 
<theChief> ok, der Browser sieht ihn nicht. Seltsamerweise aber das virtuelle Windows, was ich hier  am laufen habe.
<Fuchs> harald__: steht ja auch im Wiki 
<Garfield> Fuchs: du meinst den usb-rndis-lite?
<zeitsofa> hat zu der fehler meldung in filezille nen brauchbaren ansatz zu behebung? GnuTLS error -8: A record packet with illegal version was received.
<harald__> Fuchs: es ist aber keine  paketquelle angegeben
<Fuchs> harald__: richtig, steht auch im Wiki 
<Fuchs> harald__: aber bei hertunterladen ist ein Link 
<Fuchs> Garfield: das, oder ohne das -lite
<Garfield> Fuchs: da sagt er mir immer, dass er es nicht gefunden hat
<harald__> Fuchs: danke
<Garfield> Fuchs: http://pastebin.de/11527
<Garfield> das ist in dem ordner drin
<theChief> Andy1978: mein virtuelles Windows hier sieht den XP- Rechner. Aber Ubuntu selbst nicht
<Garfield> Fuchs: ich habe bereits make ./clean.sh und make install ausgeführ
<Andy1978> theChief: wenn du auf einer Console "smbclient -L IPADRESSE" eingibst, siehst du dann die Freigaben?
<Fuchs> Garfield: und lief das make denn auch fehlerfrei durch? 
<theChief> mom
<Garfield> Fuchs: ich machs nochmal
<Garfield> Fuchs: ja
<Fuchs> Garfield: Ausgabe von dem make install in einen pastebin
<Garfield> http://pastebin.de/11528
<theChief> Andy1978: http://pastebin.com/3y64RNhx
<theChief> das ist die Ausgabe
<Garfield> oh mom...
<Garfield> das war nur make
<Garfield> Fuchs: http://pastebin.de/11530
<Andy1978> theChief: mach mal "testparm"
<Fuchs> Garfield: da siehst Du, wie die Treiber heissen
<Fuchs> Garfield: die .ko sind Module 
<Garfield> Fuchs: was bedeutet Warning: -e needs E- or -F ?
<theChief> noch da, Andy?
<Fuchs> Garfield: dass depmod mit falschen Parametern aufgerufen wird 
<Garfield> Fuchs: okay... wenn ich jetzt modprobe starte sagt er mir, dass cdc_ether.ko nicht gefunden wird
<Fuchs> Garfield: wirf depmod -a manuell an
<Fuchs> Garfield: und lass dann bei modprobe das .ko weg 
<Fluggs> hallo leute, ich habe einen drucker per LAN im netzwerk hängen, ubuntu findet ihn aber nicht (mehr)
<theChief> Andy1978; ich habe die IP mal angepingt. XP gibt Antwort
<Garfield> Fuchs: das gleiche =(
<Garfield> not found
<Fuchs> Garfield: mache er mal einen reboot 
<Garfield> und danach?
<Garfield> direkt modprobe?
<Fuchs> ja
<Andy1978> theChief: "testparm" sagt alles in ordnung?
<Garfield> okay... mit depmod -a?
<jokrebel> Fluggs: hängt der am Router? Hat er eine feste IP?
<Fuchs> Garfield: sollte nicht noetig sein 
<Garfield> okay
<Garfield> bis gleich 
<theChief> testparm sagt mir nichts....
<DiogenesW> gute nacht
<Fluggs> wie findet man die IP eines druckers raus?
<Andy1978> theChief: ah, hast du samba4 installiert und die alte samba3 conf behalten?
<theChief> ich habe den Befehl in der Konsole ausgeführt und dann hier reingepostet
<theChief> aus der Paketverwaltung heraus habe ichSamba4 installiert
<theChief> hätte ich das nicht tun sollen?=
<Andy1978> theChief: samba4 und alte config gemixt? Die ganzen "Unknown parameter" machen mich stuzig. Und du hast "testparm" nicht gepostet sondern die Ausgabe con smbclient
<jokrebel> Fluggs: wer hat den denn damals eingerichtet? Nicht Du selbst?
<Fluggs> nope
<theChief> ok, was soll ich in der Konsole eingeben?
<Fluggs> wir haben hier im haus im jedem zimmer ne lan-dose
<theChief> damit Du dieses Tesparm erhälst.
<Fluggs> die laufen unten zusammen, im serverschrank
<Fluggs> ich guck ma eben
<Andy1978> theChief: so bitte bitte bitte mit Zucker oben drauf: "testparm"
<Fluggs> wo da wie was dranhängt
<Andy1978> theChief: und nach nopaste oder so
<jokrebel> Fluggs: ist der Drucker von anderen PCs im LAN erreichbar?
<theChief> http://pastebin.com/Hi4JQEAM
<igi> jooo seas
<Fluggs> jokrebel: jeps
<jokrebel> Fluggs: soso - "unten zusammen im Serverschrank"…… was sagt denn der Admin zu Deinem Problem? <g>
<theChief> http://pastebin.com/AWZjn67m
<theChief> sorry, das hatte ich vergessen
<Fluggs> vatta (admin) sagt, dass er keine ahnung hat, worans liegt
<Garfield> Fuchs: re und leider keine besserung 
<jokrebel> Fluggs: aber "Vadda" wird ja wohl wissen ob der LAN-Drucker ne feste IP hat und wie die lautet, oder?
<Fluggs> jokrebel: andere rechner, u.a. auch mein windows (hab hier ne dualbootkiste), finden den problemlos
<Garfield> kann immer noch nicht gefunden werden
<Fluggs> vatta, nich vadda *g* - ich frag ma
<Fuchs> Garfield: er packt die Module auch ans falsche Ort, erst jetzt gesehen, sorry
<Garfield> Fuchs: okay... wo soll er die hin packen?
<Fuchs> wobei ... ich war bei make ... hmm
<Fuchs> Garfield: uname -r   bitte
<Garfield> 2.6.32-25-generic
<Fuchs> hm
<Andy1978> theChief: ja, ratlos. Aber behalt die Links mal zusammen
<Garfield> also was bedeutet das jetzt? er installiert die treiber nicht wirklich oder wie ist das?
<Fuchs> Garfield: sudo ./clean.sh  hast Du ausgefuehrt nach dem make? 
<Garfield> ja
<Garfield> soll ich nochmal machen?
<Garfield> bzw vorhin hab ich direkt nach make  make install gemacht
<theChief> ok, danke für Deine Hilfe.
<Fuchs> waere zwischen dem make und dem make install 
<Fuchs> also sudo make install 
<Garfield> ja
<Fuchs> make ohne sudo, die anderen zwei mit
<Fluggs> jokrebel: das ding hat ne feste IP, ich kanns auch anpingen
<Garfield> okay ich mach nochmal
<Andy1978> theChief: also für mich riechen die vielen "Unknown parameter encountered" nach einer vermurksten conf. ich würde mal alle samba pakete mit --purge entfernen und dann samba4-clients installieren
<theChief> kannst Du mir bitte dabei helfen?
<Andy1978> theChief: ich hab nicht mehr soviel Zeit. Und synaptic verwende ich nicht
<Garfield> Fuchs: so jetzt hab ich es nochmal gemacht
<Andy1978> theChief: samba4 hast du wegen Windows7 genommen?
<Garfield> Fuchs: willst du irgendwas sehen?
<Fuchs> Garfield: ob nun einmodprobe geht
<Garfield> okay
<dreamon> Fuchs, Hallo Fuchs. Das Nvidia problem besteht hier noch weiterhin. Aber heute bin ich nicht mehr in der Lage das anzugehen. ;)
<Fuchs> dreamon: ab Freitag bin ich in Urlaub
<Garfield> Fuchs: nope
<theChief> nein, eher aus Zufall
<Fuchs> Garfield: schlecht. Entwickler davon anschreiben. 
<dreamon> Fuchs, Wenn du morgen, abends Online bist.. blabla?
<Andy1978> theChief: also ich verwende noch samba3 und hatte damit keine Probleme
<jokrebel> Fluggs: ok - meiner hier hat auch ne feste IP. Eingerichtet ist er als "socket://192.168.xxx.xxx:9100 … … sollte normal über "neue Drucker" zumindest manuell hinzugefügt werden können…
<Garfield> Fuchs: okay, was genau ist jetzt passiert?
<Fuchs> Garfield: er sollte die Module installieren, da hin, wo modprobe sie nach einem depmod -a findet
<Fuchs> Garfield: das scheint nicht zu passieren
<Garfield> Fuchs: na prima... 
<Garfield> Fuchs: wie kann ich raus finden wer das entwickelt hat?
<Fluggs> jokrebel: hm, jetz tuts irgendwie
<Fluggs> dankeschön :)
<jokrebel> Fluggs: dafür müsste ich (wenn nicht schon geschehen) "AppSocket/HP JetDirect" auswählen und dort dann die feste IP eintragen.
<Fuchs> Garfield: http://www.synce.org/moin/  <<
<theChief> so, meine Frau stresst gerade tierisch rum. Sorry...., Andy,vielen Dank für Deine Zeit. Ich wünsche Dir und dem Rest hier einen schönen Abend.
<jokrebel> Fluggs: gern geschehn
<Garfield> Fuchs: ah okay... ja stimmt da stand was mit synce patched   kann es etwa damit zusammen hängen das ich die 64bit statt 32 bit version nutze?
<Fuchs> Garfield: eigentlich nein 
<dreamon> Fuchs, Ich hab gestern noch mit insmod das nvidia.ko eingebunden. dann mit startx versucht Gui hochzubekommen. ging nicht lsmod hat aber das Modul angezeigt.
<Garfield> Fuchs: danke für die hilfe, ich wende mich mal an die leute
<Garfield5645564> wie kann man eigentlich pakete deinstallieren?
<Fuchs> Garfield5645564: sudo apt-get remove (--purge) Paket
<Frickelpit> ,paketverwaltung? Garfield5645564
<shetlandpony> Garfield5645564, Paketverwaltung ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketverwaltung
<Garfield5645564> naja ich wills mit konsole machen... danke =)
<jokrebel> Garfield5645564: oder über aptitude remove oder synaptic oder…
<Frickelpit> das wird da auch beschrieben ;-)
<Garfield5645564> okay =)
<Garfield5645564> checkt man eigentl irgendwann warum die befehle so geschrieben sind wie sie geschrieben sind?
<Garfield5645564> warum apt-get grad apt-get heißt usw
<mountained> nein
<rumpel_> Garfield5645564, apt=advanced packaging tool
<rumpel_> aus schreibfaulheit wird alles möglichst stark abgekürzt 
<Garfield5645564> ja okay... es ist nur schade das es teilweise verwirrend ist, get bedeutet ja eigentl holen
<rumpel_> Garfield5645564, normal holt man sich damit ja auch benötigte pakete .. bietet aber eben noch die möglichkeit, diese wieder zu entfernen. Kannst ja auch "aptitude" nehmen, wenn dir "apt-get" zu verwirrend erscheint ^^
<Garfield5645564> nee, ich hab das jetzt gefühlte 100 mal bereits genutzt den befehl, denn weiß ich jetzt auswendig =D, aber danke ^^
<Garfield5645564> Fuchs: nochmal eine frage... was gibt man beim reporten eines problems alles an? weil die da im channel von den entwicklern antworten nicht
<Fuchs> Garfield5645564: so viel wie moeglich, in Deinem Fall wohl mindestens lsusb, die genaue Ubuntuversion und was Du gemacht hast
<Garfield5645564> Fuchs: wie hieß nochmal der befehl wo ich sehen kann was für ne version ich habe
<rumpel_> Garfield5645564, lsb_release -a
<Fuchs> Garfield5645564: lsb_release -r oder -a
<Garfield5645564> nee ich meinte uname oder so
<Fuchs> uname -a, oder -r fuer den Kernel 
<Garfield5645564> okay danke =)
<hanna> hey leute
<hanna> ich hab grade auf sonem billig-netbook ubuntu netbook-remix installiert, und irgendwie findet der die  wlan-karte nicht die da verbaut ist
<hanna> kann man da irgendwie nachgucken was da verbaut ist?
<Fuchs> hanna: sicher
<Fuchs> hanna: lsusb / lspci 
<hanna> fuchs: der sagt  Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. Device 002c (rev 01)
<hanna> wenn ich oben aufs netzwerk-applet klicke dann hasb ich nichtmal die möglichkeit wlan auszuwählen
<Fuchs> ath9k  << sollte von dem Treiber unterstuetzt sein, eigentlich 
<hanna> ziemlich werkwürdig
<Andy1978> hanna: lsmod |grep ath zeigt ihn?
<hanna> soll ich jetz sudo apt-get install ath9k ausführen?
<Fuchs> nein, das von Andy1978 
<hanna> was?
<hanna> ah ok
<hanna> mom
<hanna> lsmod |grep ath zeigt garnix an
<hanna> lsmod | grep ath auch nix
<Andy1978> na dann würde ich mal probieren ihn zu laden
<hanna> "paket ath9k konnte nicht gefunden werden"
<Andy1978> sudo modprobe ath9k
<hanna> andy1978: hab ich ausgeführt
<hanna> und nu?
<Andy1978> hanna: irgendeine Meldung, zeigt "dmesg" alles korrekt an?
<rumpel_> hanna, nochmal lsmod | grep ath
<hanna> keine meldung
<jokrebel> vielleicht ein Hardware-Schalter vorhanden?
<Andy1978> hanna: zeigt "sudo iwconfig" nun ein device?
<Andy1978> jokrebel: oh, gute Idee, hat mich mal 45min gekostet... :-D
<hanna> ath9k                 306010  0 
<hanna> mac80211              204922  1 ath9k
<hanna> ath                     7611  1 ath9k
<hanna> cfg80211              126485  3 ath9k,mac80211,ath
<hanna> led_class               2864  1 ath9k
<rumpel_> ,pastebin? hanna 
<shetlandpony> hanna: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org [paste]
<rumpel_> hanna, schaut doch gut aus
<hanna> iwconfig sagt "no wireless extensions"
<Alteisen> hanna: welche version von netbook-remix? die aktuelle 10.10?
<hanna> nope, 10.04
<jokrebel> gn8
<Andy1978> hanna: in dmesg müsstest du doch sehen, wo ath9k geladen wurde. Steht da noch was von warning/error ? lies oder paste doch mal die letzten 30Zeilen
<Andy1978> nicht hier pasten, natürlich
<Alteisen> dmesg | grep -i [ error|fail|warn|ath ]
<Andy1978> Alteisen: die paar Zeilen wird sie wohl ja überfliegen können :-)
<Alteisen> ahjo
<Alteisen> ich les nicht so gerne
<Alteisen> ;)
<Andy1978> hehe :-) hardware schalter stehen auch gerne in ner Zeile mit "info"...
<hanna> http://pastebin.com/Wp79NqAW das sind die letzten ~30 zeilen
<Fuchs> hanna: iwconfig  in einen pastebin, bitte
<Alteisen> kann es sein, dass wlan nicht geht, weil kabel lan einen link hat?
<hanna> fuchs: iwconfig sagt nur dass wedert bei lo noch bei eth0 wireless extensions sind
<Alteisen> hanna: wlan0, eth1 oder ath0 gibt es nicht bei dir?
<hanna> alteisen, wo sollte das stehen?
<hanna> bei iwconfig?
<Alteisen> jo
<Alteisen> hanna: was für ein netbook ist das? hersteller, modell, variante...
<hanna> nee zeigt nix dergleichen an
<Fuchs> hanna: sudo ifconfig -a   in einen pastebin, bitte
<hanna> hersteller? das is son hausmarkenteil von nem elektronikhöker
<hanna> keine shnung. is von ner freundin
<Alteisen> leuchtet denn die wlan kontroll-LED?
<hanna> jep
<hanna> und jetz?
<Alteisen> bist du von dem teil aus online?
<hanna> jo
<Andy1978> hanna: Fuchs hat dich gebeten mal ifconfig -a zu pasten
<Garfield5645564> was bedeutet make[1]: Für das Ziel »install-data-am« ist nichts zu tun.
<hanna> über eth0
<Andy1978> Garfield5645564: dass es bereits "gemacht" wurde und sich nichts an der sourcen getan hat
<Garfield5645564> ah okay =)
<Andy1978> Garfield5645564: welches Paket?
<Garfield5645564> abgx360-gui
<Andy1978> Garfield5645564: steht sicher im README oder INSTALL. typischerweise ./configure, make, sudo make install
<hanna> http://pastebin.com/RarjJS5g
<rumpel_> besser checkinstall statt make install
<Andy1978> rumpel_: das dauert immer so lang ;-)
<rumpel_> Andy1978, soviel zeit muss sein :)
<Garfield5645564> das ist ja geil
<Garfield5645564> ähm in der readme steht immer drin wie man was installiert oder startet?
<k1l> Garfield5645564: was meinst du, warum die _readme_ heisst?
<Andy1978> äh, ja?
<Garfield5645564> naja ich hab das jetzt erstmal gerafft was da so drin steht
<Garfield5645564> vorher war das für mich immer ein wirrwarr wo ich nicht wußte was man mir damit sagen will
<rumpel_> *g*.... dicker und fetter lässt sich "README" kaum schreiben ^^
<Andy1978> rumpel_: README_OR_NOT
<duffduffduff> hallo, gibt es ein musikprogramm, bei dem man zB eine Band einstellt, die dann auf shoutcast.com gesucht wird und der entsprechende stream abgespielt wird?
<Alteisen> README_OR_DIE
<rumpel_> *g*... ok... vielleicht noch "R_E_A_D_M_E_!!!!!!ELFEFL!!!!11!!
<Garfield5645564> ich nutze ubuntu erst seit gestern =D
<Garfield5645564> bzw linux allgemein
<Andy1978> Garfield5645564: wilkommen
<Fuchs> Garfield5645564: dann wuerde ich noch keine Programme von Hand kompilieren
<Fuchs> ,Einsteiger? Garfield5645564 
<shetlandpony> Garfield5645564, Einsteiger ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Einsteiger - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Fuchs> ,Paketverwaltung? Garfield5645564 
<shetlandpony> Garfield5645564, Paketverwaltung ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketverwaltung
<Alteisen> hanna: war der wlan switch schon auf "on" beim einschalten?
<Garfield5645564> naja
<hanna> nein war er nicht
<Garfield5645564> was heißt eigentl kompilieren oO
<Fuchs> Garfield5645564: lies Dir in Ruhe die Artikel durch, und: 
<Fuchs> ,ot? Garfield5645564 den Kanal hier willst Du Dir auch gleich merken
<shetlandpony> Garfield5645564 den Kanal hier willst Du Dir auch gleich merken: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<Alteisen> hanna: schalt mal das netbook aus. wlan schalter auf on lassen, und nochmal einschalten
<Garfield5645564> ,ot?
<shetlandpony> Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<Garfield5645564> wie merk ich mir den channel? ^ ^
<Alteisen> zettel, stift?
<loki_> servus
<rumpel_> Garfield5645564, ubuntu=system, de=deutsch -> #ubuntu-de ftw! :D
<Garfield5645564> ah eselsbrücke
<loki_> hab hier ein asus rpck mit ubuntu 10.04, sound über hdmi zum tv geht, aber er hängt und hakt dauernd :(
<Garfield5645564> ich dachte man kann den irgendwie hier speichern, damit der sofort online geht
<rumpel_> Garfield5645564, installier xchat oder so... da kannst das einstellen
<Garfield5645564> ich nutze emphaty
<loki_> hab schon stunden lang gegoogled aber find nix :(
<rumpel_> oder das ^^
<Garfield5645564> nur ka wie man da die channels speichern kann
<PrickelPit> hallo, ich habe kucid auf einem athlon2 system mit onboard ati hd grafikkarte installiert, leider rebootet das system nach dem setup nachdem gdm gestartet wurde....jemand eine idee was da los ist?
<PrickelPit> -kucid + lucid
<Fuchs> PrickelPit: kompletter reboot oder nur X11? 
<PrickelPit> also habe alternate install für amd64 durchgeführt, nach abschliessendem reboot kommt x11 hoch aber beim aufbauen von gdm / kurz vor der loginmaske kommt der reboot
<Garfield5645564> kann man eigentl aus dem terminal heraus ein neues starten?
<bekks> Garfield5645564: Ja.
<Garfield5645564> aber bevor man aus dem terminal ein programm gestartet hat oder?
<Garfield5645564> also es muss das "C:\ _" da sein
<Garfield5645564> ich hoffe ihr wisst wie ich das jetzt meine =D
<bekks> C:\ gibbet nicht unter Linux. :)
<rumpel_> Garfield5645564, ?
<Garfield5645564> naja der prompt
<rumpel_> Laufwerksbuchstaben sind so dermaßen 1990 ^^
<Fuchs> ,ot? rumpel_ 
<shetlandpony> rumpel_: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<PrickelPit> Fuchs, kompletter reboor kurz vor der loginmaske des gdm, x11 kommt corher sauber hoch.
<Garfield5645564> also der prompt muss da sein
<PrickelPit> +rechtschreibung^^
<Fuchs> PrickelPit: das ist sehr interessant. Welcher Treiber ist da genau am laufen, und steht nach dem Reboot ggf. etwas in einem Log wie messages, welches nicht verloren geht bei einem Reboot? 
<rumpel_> Garfield5645564, in der shell gibts normal immer ein "prompt" ... was meinst du genau?
<Garfield5645564> rumpel_ ich hab jetzt die abgx360-gui gestartet, die läuft jetzt und da hab ich kein prompt mehr
<PrickelPit> Fuchs, da müsste ich eine live-distri booten, wo ich gerade keine lust zu habe....dachte währe evtl ein bekantes problem.
<PrickelPit> -h
<Fuchs> Garfield5645564: Du kannst mit & Programme im Hintergrund starten
<Garfield5645564> cooool =)
<Fuchs> Garfield5645564: und mit noch einem disown dazu bleiben sie dann auch offen, wenn Du das Terminal schliesst
<Fuchs> Garfield5645564: _lies_ den Einsteigerwikiartikel. Bitte. 
<Garfield5645564> okay... 
<Garfield5645564> das is wie damals ms-dos, nur besser =D
<Garfield5645564> die zahlen... ist dass die thread id?
<Fuchs> die Prozess ID (pid), _lies_ den ... :p 
<Garfield5645564> ja okay... sry
<Garfield5645564> wenn ich den ordner abgx360-gui jetzt verschieben würde, könnte ich trotzdem noch einfach aus der konsole starten?
<Fuchs> Garfield5645564: Programme, die ausfuehrbar sind und in $PATH liegen, kannst Du immer in der Konsole starten. Sonst halt mit cd hinwechseln, 
<Fuchs> Garfield5645564: und das steht ebenfalls alles in den Artikeln, die Du wirklich langsam lesen solltest, 
<Garfield5645564> hmm also ich hab grad bissl gelesen
<Fuchs> Garfield5645564: ansonsten haben die Supporter hier dann weniger lust zu helfen, wenn wirkliche Probleme auftauchen. So als netter Tipp. 
<Garfield5645564> aber so fragen auf die antworten find ich halt ne
<Garfield5645564> äh anders rum
<Fuchs> dochdoch, steht alles da
<Garfield5645564> und ist halt zieml viel input auf einmal ^ ^
<madbrain> kurze frage: screenshot vom aktiven fenster ALT+Druck? 
<madbrain> wird das irgendwo automatisch abgelegt? der screenshot dialog öffnet sich dann nicht unter ubuntu 10.10.
<k1l> madbrain: nein
<dauerflucher> madbrain: ggfs. das tastenkürzel neu einbinden
<dauerflucher> madbrain: der programmaufruf ist:$ gnome-screenshot
<madbrain> thx dauerflucher, werd ma gucken ob ichs hinbekomm
<dauerflucher> und ich frage mich gerade, was zum teufel ich hier unter Xfce benutze 0o
<dauerflucher> ah, ich habe cli switches im shortcut… das erklärt alles
<madbrain> habs.. habs auf strg+print gesetzt, alt wollt er nich haben.. ka warum
<madbrain> thx^^
<dauerflucher> gern geschehen
<madbrain> dabei isses eine frische installation.. nix geändert -.-
<k1l> alt-druck geht nicht. warum weiss ich grade nicht mehr.
<dauerflucher> k1l: das verhalten ist so im kernel, alt+print wird normalerweise als SysRq erkannt… ausnahme bilden dabei vermutlich nur tastaturen die mechanisch etwas anders gemappt sind (z.B. laptoptastaturen)
<Keba> hallo zusammen
<Keba> ich starte mplayer generell mit den optionen "-lavdopts threads=2:fast:skiploopfilter=all -vo vdpau -vc ffh264vdpau", das möchte ich daher in die .config schreiben, so dass ich nicht immer alles eintippen muss -- wie würde so ne config dann aussehen?
<dauerflucher> Keba: in ermangelung besseren wissens würde ich dir spontan zu einem alias oder startscript raten
<Keba> dauerflucher: hab ich schon, schön ist das aber nicht
<dauerflucher> Keba, soweit ich das verstehe müsste man eigentlich nur die die optionen so wie in dem befehl in die config schreiben
<dauerflucher> Keba, mit :$ mplayer -list-options kriegste den überblick über die möglichen optionen… synatx ist OPTION="PARAMETER" bspw. vo="vdpau"
<dauerflucher> Keba, die gehen einfach untereinanderweg in die ~/.mplayer/config (# für comments)
<Keba> dauerflucher: oh, hört sich gut an, probier ich mal :)
<dauerflucher> Keba, bei der umsetzung des lavdopts bin ich mir allerdings gerade unsicher
<Keba> das wollte ich gerade fragen
<dauerflucher> ah, wobei… die sind einfach alle als "lavdopts:PARAM="VALUE"" aufgeführt - siehe:$ mplayer -list-options
<Keba> das heisst?
<dauerflucher> bspw. lavdopts:threads="2"
<dauerflucher> musst du halt alle einzeln aufführen in der config
<Keba> ah kk :)
<Keba> und was schreib ich hinter fast?
<Keba> "all" ?
<Keba> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/288628/ scheint zu funktionierne, danke dir dauerflucher :)
<dauerflucher> Keba: gute frage… ich hab keine ahnung, was FLAG bedeutet für mplayer
<shake> ich hab ein problem mit meinem sound, ich hab von meiner 5.1 einstellung wegen boxen auf analog stero duplex umstellen wollen für headset. ton kommt aber er microphon funktioniert nicht mehr
<shake> hab auch schon im alsamixer nachgeschaut da ist er nicht gemuted, woran kann es liegen?
<shake> hmmm, headphone ist bei mir unter alsamixer ausgegraut aber auf aktiv und auf 100% hat das irgendwelche wirkungen?
<Pilatus> kann ich in Ubuntu eine .iso mounten ?
<dauerflucher> Pilatus: jau
<rumpel_> klar
<Pilatus> wie ?
<rumpel_> ,mount? Pilatus 
<shetlandpony> Pilatus, mount ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/mount - Weitere Infos im query ...
<dauerflucher> Pilatus: :$ sudo mount -t iso9660 image.iso /mount/point
<Pilatus> thx das reicht an INfos
<Pilatus> vielen danke an alle
<Pilatus> ^^
<rumpel_> kannst sogar einbooten, wenn du willst ^^
<rumpel_> reinbooten
<dauerflucher> ich hab das -o loop vergessen, shice
<dauerflucher> ich muss in bett
#ubuntu-de 2010-11-10
<Keba> nacht zusammen :)
<theChief> guten Morgen. Ich habe Samba installiert um auf Windows-Freigaben zugreifen zu können. Leider klappt das nicht. Kann mir bitte jemand helfen?
<brot> theChief: samba ist der server, du brauchst den cifs-client
<brot> ,cifs? theChief
<theChief> danke Dir
<shetlandpony> Sorry brot, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber cifs
<TheInfinity> theChief: um darauf zuzugreifen brauchst du an sich erstmal kein samba, nur den smb / cifs client
<TheInfinity> möp. kaffee. bin zu lahm.
<brot> :)
<theChief> kann ich dazu unter Gnome Smb4K verwenden?
<TheInfinity> was soll das sein? :o
<TheInfinity> du kannst einfach gnome selbst verwenden
<theChief> das ist das Programm, welches das Software-Center bei der Suche nach CIFS ausgibt
<TheInfinity> das ist ein uraltes KDE3 programm
<TheInfinity> -> ich sag erstmal nein.
<TheInfinity> gnome kann das vor allem auch einfach so. ganz ohne zusatzsoftware
<brot> theChief: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Samba_Client_cifs
<theChief> ok, was soll ich für ein Programm installieren? Bin gerade in der Paketverwaltung
<TheInfinity> orte -> verbindung zum server (oder sowas n der art)
<brot> und, smb4k gibts auch als kde4 programm
<theChief> danke
<brot> trotzdem gibts den schönen artikel in dem alles drinsteht
<theChief> dann versuche ich es mal mit dem Link. KDE habe ich nicht
<theChief> startet dieses CIFS automatisch nach der Installation?
<brot> theChief: da muss nichts starten :)
<theChief> ok, danke Dir
<brot> also, der artikel zielt eher drauf ab
<TheInfinity> ... es ist ein client. kein server.
<brot> dass du von der kommandozeile arbeitest, oder eben das bei jedem start einbinden magst
<brot> zum "einfach mal schnell" drauf zugreifen von gnome aus hilft dir vielleicht http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Samba_Client_GNOME eher weiter :)
<theChief> ui...., soll ich das andere dann wieder deinstallieren?
<brot> das is kein beinbruch, ich würds drauf lassen
<theChief> ok, vielleicht sollte ich mal kurz meine Absicht darstellen; ich möchte auf die Dateifreigaben eines XP-Rechners zugreifen können. Dort sind verschiedene Nutzer angelegt. Unter anderem auch einer für mich mit Zugriffsrechten auf alle Folder dort.
<theChief> ich muss dort überwiegend auf Office-Dokumente zugreifen können
<theChief> und das mehrmals pro Tag
<brot> hm
<brot> dann eher die samba client GNOME anleitung denk ich
<brot> einfach mal durchlesen und nachmachen
<Dennis_342> theChief, nochmals nimm gnome´s interne smb fähigkeit -.-  alt+f2 -> smb://addresse
<theChief> ok, ich versuche es
<brot> falls dir das ganze nicht taugt kannst du immernoch auf den ersten wikieintrag schaun
<brot> Dennis_342: irgendwas stimmt mit deinen umlauten nicht, glaube ich
<Lett1> hi
<TheInfinity> brot: ich seh sowohl deine als auch seine. ohne convert meldung. dürft beides utf8 sein ;)
<theChief> ich habe nun mal über den Dateibrowser in Gnome "smb://server" eingegeben. Leider reagiert er gar nicht. Woran kann das liegen?
<Lett1> ich hat ein problem mit der shell, wenn ich pfeiltasten benutzen will kommt nur ^[[A. Wieso?
<Dennis_342> firewall auf´m win-client, fehlerhaftes netzwerk ... ne menge ^^
<Lett1> * habe *
<theChief> mmhhh...., ich mache mal die FW aus
<Dennis_342> ;)
<Dennis_342> zwar nicht nötig aber wenn es dir hilft 
<theChief> nee, die hatte ich vorhin ja schon ausgemacht
<Dennis_342> einfach mal die win-kiste anpingen -> wenns geht bei smb weiter wenn nicht fehler woanders
<theChief> naja, die anderen Win-Clients können auch alle zugreifen.
<theChief> ping funktioniert
<Dennis_342> mhhh ... 
<theChief> ich habe hier auf der Ubunutu- Installation eine virtuelles XP installiert. Das klappt auch mit den Netzwerkzugriffen
<theChief> nur Ubuntu selbst nicht...
<theChief> der Artikel ist verständlich...., wenn ich Zugriff habe..;-)
<theChief> was kann ich noch tun?
<theChief> vielleicht sollte ich eine andere Version nehmen?
<theChief> 9.10. oder 10.04.?
<TheInfinity> theChief: konsolenvariante nehmen. da gibts anständige fehler.
<theChief> das habe ich nicht verstanden
<TheInfinity> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Samba_Client_cifs <-- dadrin wird beschrieben wie man das auf der konsole macht
<TheInfinity> und die konsolenprogramme sagen meist was schiefläuft
<brot> TheInfinity: http://share.minad.de/dl.php?f=3ryyb.png <- so siehts bei mir aus :)
<TheInfinity> hmm. sieht aus wie typischer utf8 / latin1 kram ... hab ich irgendwann die meldungen abgestellt dass er konvertiert? *hmm*
<TheInfinity> egal. ist OT.
<theChief> thelnfinity; Du meinst ich soll die Zugriffe auf die XP- Freigaben über die Konsole machen?
<TheInfinity> theChief: yep
<TheInfinity> theChief: um rauszufinden wo der fehler steckt
<theChief> uff....
<theChief> das überfordert mich noch...
<TheInfinity> huch das ist auch n deutlich zu schwerer artikel, das ist ja mounten
<Dennis_342> ;)
<TheInfinity> wobei. hmm. wird er wohl nicht drumrumkommen.
<TheInfinity> du musst aber nur bis "temporäres einbinden" durcharbeiten ;)
<Dennis_342> "smbmount //server/freigabe /mnt/mountpoint -o username=user" ist jetzt nicht so schwer 
<theChief> ok
<theChief> ich versuche es
<Andy1978> TheInfinity: hat er die "Unknown parameter" in der config gerade gebogen, bzw. samba4 vs. samba-common gefixed?
<TheInfinity> Andy1978: kA :)
<theChief> ich habe alles mit der Bezeichnung Samba deinstalliert und Samba 4 installiert
<theChief> somit war die smb.conf auch Geschichte
<theChief> die sollte wohl jetzt wieder neu gesetzt worden sein
<Andy1978> theChief: gut, geht das mounten wie von TheInfinity beschrieben?
<theChief> nein
<theChief> d.h. ich versuche es noch zu verstehen
<TheInfinity> theChief: ämm. samba4 ist alpha. sprich "sehr" instabil.
<theChief> ok
<theChief> also wieder deinstallieren und samba3 draufspielen
<theChief> ?
<Andy1978> theChief: ich habe dir gestern Abend gesagt, ich verwende noch samba3 und hatte damit noch keine Probleme :-D
<theChief> ja, sagtest Du
<TheInfinity> theChief: yep. samba4 ist nur was für leute die genau wissen was sie tun
<theChief> und das trifft auch mich nicht zu....
<TheInfinity> theChief: und active directory und solche späße wirst du nicht brauchen ;)
<theChief> ich sehe schon, Linux ist was für Experten....
<theChief> für normale User nicht geeignet
<theChief> nein, brauche ich nicht
<TheInfinity> nicht ganz, das ist windows zeugs was auf linux portiert wurde :)
<Andy1978> theChief: hm, muss nicht sein. Du bist ja schon nahe dran
<theChief> ok
<theChief> ich bin gerade tierisch frustriert... :-(
<TheInfinity> linux hat n eigenes dateifreigabesystem was deutlich einfacher ist. aber das kann windows eben nicht.
<Andy1978> theChief: ging mir die ersten 3 Wochen auch so
<theChief> danke, das tröstet
<TheInfinity> theChief: geh mal stück für stück den konsolenbefehl von Dennis_342 durch
<TheInfinity> wenn du fragen hast - frag.
<theChief> sorry, wo standen die noch mal?
<theChief> ich verliere gerade den Überblicj
<theChief> *Überblick
<Dennis_342> theChief,  "smbmount //server/freigabe /mnt/mountpoint -o username=user" 
<Andy1978> TheInfinity: kann man ihm empfehlen alle samba pakete mit aptitude zu purgen und dann ein "aptitude update && aptitude install smbclient" ?
<brot> theChief: linux hat halt mehr möglichkeiten, was anfangs verwirrend ist, aber auch besser zugängliche dokumentation
<theChief> mom, ich gebe es gerade mal ein
<TheInfinity> Andy1978: damit grillt er ggf. gnome. schlechte idee. lieber in einem schritt deinstallieren und installieren.
<theChief> freigabe ist der Ordner?
<TheInfinity> theChief: der freigabename
<Dennis_342> man smbmount erklärt die details .... 
<Andy1978> TheInfinity: Wir müssten uns mal einig werden, ob er nun samba4 deinstallieren soll oder nicht
<TheInfinity> Andy1978: soll er. und gleichzeitig wieder das normale samba installieren.
<theChief> ich verstehe nicht was die Freigabe ist? Ist das der Ordner auf dem XP?
<TheInfinity> meistens ja.
<theChief> ok, mom
<TheInfinity> windows kann andere freigabenamen haben als der ordnername lautet
<TheInfinity> aber standardwert ist der ordnername
<theChief> Benutzername ist mein Name auf dem Windows- Client?
<Dennis_342> z.B: "smbmount //192.168.0.1/dokumente /mnt/server_dokumente -o username=Benutzer1"
<odb|fidel_> theChief: benutzername ist der name des benutzers der ein recht haben sollte zugriff auf den ordner zu nehmen
<odb|fidel_> also ja - im relgefall der windows username
<theChief> Wird der Name direkt hinter den Befehl geschrieben?
<Dennis_342> digger schau doch mal bitte, steht doch da wie!
<theChief> http://pastebin.com/ejdbrxZz
<theChief> das ist die Ausgabe
<Dennis_342> lies bitte nochmal was ich geschrieben habe und vergleiche es mit deinem und dem was darunter steht 
<Dennis_342> der einhängepunkt /mnt/dein_ziel muss vorher auch mit mkdir /mnt/dein_ziel angelegt wurden sein.
<Deem> theChief: ausserdem existiert auf deinem system mit großer wahrscheinlichkeit kein /mnt/mountpoint. wenn du es in diesen ordner mounten möchtest muss dieser zuerst erstellt werden
<theChief> Ich muss also einen Mountpoint auf meinem XP erstellen?
<Dennis_342> nein du solltest weiterhin XP benutzen 
<brot> theChief: du musst erst den ordner in linux erstellen
<theChief> ok
<theChief> ok, ich erstelle einen Ordner in Linux
<theChief> fertig
<theChief> was nun?
<pog> moin - ich haengte eine Source in von einem ppa in /etc/apt/list.d  (ich sah, dass dort schon gewisse sources waren), komischerweise sehe ich nach apt-get update deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/liamgh/ppa/ubuntu intrepid main nicht.
<pog> was bedeuten den die ign-Sachen? in apt-get update? ignore macht irgendwie keinen Sinn, oder sind gewisse Sachen doppelt.
<theChief> was soll ich nun tun?
<theChief> habe ich was falsch gemacht?
<brot> theChief: <Dennis_342> der einhängepunkt /mnt/dein_ziel muss vorher auch mit mkdir /mnt/dein_ziel angelegt wurden sein.
<brot> du bindest mit dem "smbmount" befehl quasi den windows ordner in einen anderen existierenden ein
<theChief> ok
<pog> na, vermutlich frisst 8.04 noch keine quellen in /etc/sources/list.d
<pog> ich hab die sourcen in sources.list reingehaengt, nun sehe ich sie.
<theChief> Danke für die Hilfe! Dennis hat Recht, ich sollte wieder XP drauf machen. Ist vermutlich besser.
<theChief> und danke für eure Geduld
<Dennis_342> wenn du dich entschliest zu lesen "man smbmount" es ist nichts schwer wenn man weis wie und wie steht im man. viel erfolg in zukunft
<pog> theChief: ich finde windows nicht unbedingt einfacher als LInux:-)
<theChief> ich habe damit aber keine Probleme. 
<theChief> es scheint mir für meinen Bedarf einfacher zu sein
<mgolisch> geht so
<pog> ja, o.k. man waehlt den WEg, wo man meoglichst schnell zum Ziel kommt. 
<pog> ich hab mal 4 Stunden versucht ein XP zu aktivieren, dass ich Reinstalliert habe... seither hab ich meine Meinugn pkto einfachheit nochmals etwas geaendert.
<theChief> ja, da hast Du Recht ;-)
<theChief> ich brauche ein System womit ich arbeiten kann. Und Linux schafft mir derzeit noch zu viele Abhängigkeit von Dritten.
<theChief> XP beherrsche ich für meine Bedürfnisse
<brot> jo, ist halt alles gewohnheitssache.
<pog> theChief: verstehe ich, vor dem voelligen Umstieg auf Linux, hab ich versucht unter Windows nur noch Open Source Produkte zu verwenden. 
<theChief> ui
<pog> eigentlich spielt das OS ein untergeordnete Rolle. 
<theChief> ja, damit der Umstieg nicht ganz so hart ist, habeich mir vorsichtshalber hier eine virtuelles XP installiert. 
<theChief> damit komme ich klar.
<pog> ja, finde ich auch gut.
<theChief> ich hätte es allerdings dort gerne nur für unsere Exchange- Anbindung belassen
<theChief> jetzt mache ich mir halt doch noch die anderen Sachen drauf
<theChief> ich finde es allerings sehr cool wie ihr euch hier engagiert!
<theChief> Respekt!
<theChief> und dann noch mit solchen DAUś wie mir
<pog> ja, der Chat ist gold wert.
<pog> das ist natuerlich auch etwas der Sinn.
<pog> fuer gaenige "Handlings-Probleme" bekommt man hier meist innert Minuten eine Auskunft, ist super.
<theChief> mal schauen wie ich das mit meinem Samba noch gelöst bekomme. Ich habe jetzt erst mal in der Paketverwaltung alles mit dem Namen Samba deinstalliert.
<pog> hast Du das ubuntu-wiki schon entdeckt? dort gibt es fuer sehr vieles, sehr gute Beschreibungen theChief
<theChief> was mich nur wundert; in einer älteren Version von Ubuntu musste ich einfach nur auf einen Windows_ordner drücken und dann ging das irgendwie
<pog> mit Samba kenne ich mich mit Details auch nicht aus.
<theChief> ja, da bin ich sehr häufig drin. Aber da ich sehr zielgerichtet suche, komme ich schnell an Grenzen, wenn Grundlagenwisser erforderlich ist
<theChief> habe sogar schon die neue Ubuntu- Zeitschrift aboniert
<theChief> Ubuntu mach Spaß
<pog> ja, deswegen verstehe ich, dass man nicht von heute auf morgen, einfach umstellen kann, grad, wenn man unter Zeitdruck ist.
<theChief> mir Ausnahmen... :-(
<theChief> ja
<theChief> sanfte Migration sozusagen
<theChief> wenn ich jetzt gezielt Samba3 installieren will, muss ich da die Rep's wechseln?
<pog> bei mir war der Umstieg auch nicht grad so einfach, meist hat es angefangen, dass die Grafik irgendwie nicht lief...
<pog> allerdings seit Ubunutu und der Entdeckung des Chats, ging immer alles recht gut.
<pog> theChief: arbeitest Du mit 10.04?
<pog> ich wuerde nicht damit anfangen, Packet zu installieren, die nicht in den REpos der Distribution sind.
<theChief> nein, ich habe hier gestern gleich 10.10 drauf gemacht. Zu Hause habe ich seit letztem Jahr 9.04
<pog> ich arbeite mit den LTS 8.04 und stelle dann auf 10.04 um. Weil zum areiten macht es an fuer sich nicht immer so sinn, immer das neuste haben zu muessen.
<pog> theChief: ich arbeite halt viel mit apt auf der Comdline, man kann z.B. mit apt-cache search samba alle Produkte suchen mit samba, und mit apt-cache show paketname schauen, was es beihnaltet u.s.w (kann man sicher auch mit der GUI-Paketverwaltung).
<pog> theChief: noch was kleines, so Serversachen sind immer etwas tricky, erwarte nie, dass was grad auf anhieb laeuft. auch wenn es oft tut, aber manchmal braucht es seine Zeit, auch bis man alles versteht.
<playya> im synaptic kann man auch suchen und die details bekommt man mit rechtsklick eigenschaften
<theChief> mom tele
<theChief> sorry, wieder da
<theChief> pog, vielen dank für die verständnisvolle Erklärung!
<theChief> Was bitte bedeutet diese Meldung? http://pastebin.com/csUS3LPG
<Deem> theChief: was versuchst du denn zu tun?
<theChief> ich wollte mir eben unter "Orte" das Netzwerk anzeigen lassen
<Dennis_342> installier mal den smbclient falls du den bei deinem "samba clean up " mit entsorgt hast
<Deem> theChief: machmal noch ein "locate gvfsd-network
<Deem> bitte
<brot> theChief: schön dass du dabei bleibst ;)
<theChief> mom
<theChief> merci :-)
<theChief> ich bin Marathoni
<Dennis_342> ;)
<theChief> "/usr/lib/gvfs/gvfsd-network"
<theChief> das war die Ausgabe
<Deem> ok. das erklärt, dann schonmal nicht dein "not found". aber schau mal ob du smbclient installiert hast, wie Dennis_342 meinte
<theChief> das war mit dem Befehl "sudo get-apt smbclient"?
<theChief> sorry
<theChief> mit search
<odb|fidel_> sudo apt-get install paketname
<Deem> theChief: apt-get oder "dpkg --get-selections|grep smbclient"
<theChief> ah nee, ich hatte doch eben alles mit Samba deinstalliert
<theChief> so, den Befehl von adbfidel führe ich gerade aus. Er installiert gerade
<theChief> fertig
<Deem> ,tabcompletition? theChief 
<shetlandpony> Sorry Deem, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber tabcompletition
<odb|fidel_> theChief: mit der TAB Taste kannst du namen im irc vervollständigen - spart keystrokes
<Deem> waah
<Deem> ,tab?
<shetlandpony> Bei vielen IRC-Clients ist es moeglich mit Hilfe der Tab-Taste den Nickname anderer Nutzer zu vervollstaendigen. Tippe beispielsweise shet<Tab> um shetlandpony zu erhalten. Derartiges Verhalten ist im Uebrigen an vielen Stellen anzutreffen, beispielsweise auch im Grossteil der Shells. [tabcompletion]
<theChief> danke
<theChief> kann man aus dem IRC Befehle in die Konsole irgendwie kopieren?
<Dennis_342> strg+c bzw. rechtsklick kopieren je nach client
<theChief> ja, das funktionierte leider nicht....
<Dennis_342> client =
<theChief> deshalb war ich etwas irritiert
<gschwepp> theChief: welchen client hast du? 
<theChief> Emphaty
<gschwepp> sorry den kenn ich nicht. 
<theChief> ach, ist auch nicht so wichtig
<theChief> so, er hat den Client jetzt wohl installiert
<theChief> smbclient meine ich
<Dennis_342> dann sollte orte -> windows netzwerke bzw. alt+f2 "smb://server/ordner" auch gehen 
<theChief> just a moment
<theChief> nein.... :-(
<theChief> gleiche ;Meldung wie eben..
<theChief> mist...
<Dennis_342> theChief,  orte -> verbindung zu server -> bei Diensttyp Windows Freigabe -> restliche daten einfügen ...
<theChief> mom
<theChief> http://pastebin.com/dmcFYKW2
<theChief> da steckt der Wurm drinne
<Dennis_342> ich habe lediglich libsmbclient sowie smbfs installiert und funzt super.
<Dennis_342> sudo apt-get install libsmbclient wenn nicht schon installiert
<theChief> fertig
<theChief> noch mal Verbindungsversuch?
<Dennis_342> dann noch einmal 
<theChief> nein, leider nicht
<theChief> puhhh
<theChief> ist die Maschine hartnäckig
<Dennis_342> und du bist sicher das der windows host auch erreichbar ist, sprich firewall sowie netzwerk überhaupt
<Dennis_342> +s
<theChief> ja, die virtuelle Maschine und alle die anderen Rechner hier können das
<theChief> +s?
<Dennis_342> evtl. firewall auf deinem ubuntu  ?
<theChief> wenn es nicht in der Standartinstallation drin ist, habe ich keine installiert.
<theChief> so, ich habe mir mal einen Zugriff über TeamViewer draufgemacht, damit ich nachher von zu  hause drauf zugreifen kann. Ich muss nun leider zu einer MEsse
<theChief> Dennis, bis Du heute Abend noch da?
<theChief> ich meine online?
<Dennis_342> ;) werden sehen ... versuchs einfach ... sonst ist auch sicher ein anderer bereit dir zu helfen 
<theChief> das wäre schön....
<theChief> ok, dann bin ich mal weg. Ggf. bis später
<theChief> frohes schaffen allerseits ;-)
<Pilatus> Habe mich heute mal wieder ran gesetzt und mir ein Openvpn auf meinem Server aufgesetzt dies klappte auch auf Anhieb und ich kann mich sauber verbinden jedoch möchte ich das der Client beim verbinden die KOMPLETTEN Internet Anfragen durch das VPN jagt dies ist mir bisher nicht möglich. In dem Moment wo ich mich an das VPN gehangen habe bin ich quasi offline.
<Pilatus> Kann mir dabei jemand helfen wo ist der Knackpunkt ?
<Duty> Hi
<Aracnophor> hallo!
<Duty> Na alles klar
<Aracnophor> aha, supportchannel, dann bin ich hier ja richtig! :) kann mir jemand helfen? 
<Duty> Bestimmt
<odb|fidel_> wenn du keine frage stellst ...NEIN ;)
<LetoThe2nd> ,frag?
<shetlandpony> Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<Dennis_342> Pilatus, route löschen und default route auf vpn legen
<Pilatus> Dennis_342: kannst du das näher ausführen ?
<Aracnophor> lustiges problem: beim starten von ubuntu schaltet gnome scheinbar meine tastatur nach dem anmelde bildschirm ab...
<Duty> Ich brauch ein jailbreak
<Aracnophor> also komplett, ich kann nichtmal mehr den nummernblock abschalten
<Duty> Für meine ps3
<LetoThe2nd> Duty: für ubuntu? unwahrscheinlich. also: #ubuntu-de-offtopic.
<Duty> Oder ein Hack für die Wii
<LetoThe2nd> ,ot? Duty, das war ernstgemeint
<shetlandpony> Duty, das war ernstgemeint: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<Duty> Danke
<Aracnophor> soll ich den fehler irgendwie noch weiter beschreiben? :D Ich meine das ist grad echt ein problem!
<Aracnophor> meine externe tastatur läuft, aber wenn ich damit neustarte, geht die auch aus!
<_mathelerner14> hi. ich probier mittels diesem skript: http://tinyurl.com/yloqp62 eine mp3 datei von yt zu laden. dann folgendes: ERROR: format not available for video
<shetlandpony> _mathelerner14's tiny url: Youtube to MP3 on Ubuntu Linux
<LetoThe2nd> Aracnophor: ohne jetzt einen ansatzpunkt zu kennen: seit wann tritt das auf, was hast du zuletzt davon gemacht, welches ubuntu... gings schon mal, gehts im recovery-modus?
<ppq> mathelerner_14: kleiner tipp: alternativ über filsh.net laden, ist vermutlich komfortabler
<ppq> Aracnophor: ist das zufällig eine bluetooth-tastatur, bspw. logitech dinovo?
<_mathelerner14> ppq, am liebsten hätte ich ne queue funktion.
<Aracnophor> ok, ubuntu 10.04 Lucis Lynx, ging bis gestern einwandfrei. Davor hab ich wie immer in kile gearbeitet. dann neustart und zapp, das wars...
<Aracnophor> nee, interne laptoptastatur
<Aracnophor> und die geht wie gesagt einwandfrei, bis ich mich angemeldet habe...
<_mathelerner14> ppq, kk thx :)
<Aracnophor> auch wenn ich mit der externen tastatur auf die kommandozeile wechsele geht die interne tastatur wieder... und beim wechsel zurück auf gnome, geht sie wieder aus :D
<Aracnophor> ich hab das layout kontrolliert und den ganzen barrierefreiheit schnickschnack ausgemacht, damit sich da nichts beisst, aber der fehler bleibt...
<Aracnophor> hmm, den recovery-mode könnt ich noch eben testen...
<Aracnophor> macht das sinn?
<ppq> wenn du vor dem anmelden noch tippen kannst, wirds im recovery modus sehr wahrscheinlich auch gehen
<Aracnophor> ok, wenn dem so ist, wie kreise ich denn jetzt den fehler ein, sodass ich nicht mein leben lang im recover mode arbeiten muss?
<ppq> Aracnophor: unter 10.04 werden eingabegeräte glaub ich über udev gehandhabt. man kann aber trotzdem noch über xorg.conf.d dateien eingabegeräte konfigurieren: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/xorg.conf.d vielleicht vermurkst udev irgendwas. in den xorg.conf.d dateien ist die syntax ähnlich der in der xorg.conf, bzw. gleich. pack einfach mal nen gewöhnlichen tastatur eintrag rein
<rumpe1> Aracnophor, profis versuchen aus den log-dateien schlau zu werden :)
 * LetoThe2nd würde jetzt spontan mal pastebinit + xsession-errors anregen.
<Aracnophor> ok, in meiner xorg.conf ist schon ein eintrag für CoreKeyboard, das sollte eigentlich so gehen...ging ja auch bis gestern. 
<Aracnophor> Wo finde ich denn diese logdatei? davon mal ab bin ich kein profi :D
<rumpe1> ,log? Aracnophor 
<shetlandpony> Aracnophor: Logfiles gibt es unter http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/ [logs]
<rumpe1> äh... ne
<rumpe1> Aracnophor, Systemverwaltung->Systemprotokollbetrachter
<ppq> ~/.xsession-errors
<LetoThe2nd> ~/.xsession-errors
<LetoThe2nd> ppq: 1:0 für dich.
<ppq> :p
<rumpe1> ,pastebin? Aracnophor 
<shetlandpony> Aracnophor: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org [paste]
<rumpe1> Aracnophor, da kannste die hochladen, dann können wir da auch mal reingucken
<Aracnophor> ok, augenblick :)
<mbaer_4me> hi, anwendungen im zweiten screen werden im panel in der fensterliste nicht angezeigt (sobald ich die anwendung in den zweiten screen verschieben).. hilfe
<Aracnophor> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/288795/
<Aracnophor> ok, das sollte es sein
<LetoThe2nd> mbaer_4me: die schnell-und-einfach-lösung ist: auf dem zweiten screen unten auch ein panel mit fensterleiste anlegen. im gegensatz zu windows ist ubuntu per default schlau genug, die anwendungen da zuzuordnen. ich weiss allerdings grade nicht, wie man das abschaltet :-P
<mbaer_4me> wie füge ich da ein panel hinzu?
<LetoThe2nd> mbaer_4me: rechtsklick auf ein bestehendes, neues panel hinzufügen, dann mit alt+linksklick verschieben und nach wunsch applets drauf tun.
<mbaer_4me> sprichst du von gnome??
<LetoThe2nd> mbaer_4me: ne, von kobold... *SCNR* ne, ntürlich von gnome.
<mbaer_4me> ja, aber dann fhelt mir der panel im linkn fenster
<mbaer_4me> sry ok
<LetoThe2nd> mbaer_4me: deswegen _erzeugst_ du ja eines. rechtsklick->neues panel erzeugen, hinzufügen oder so ähnlich.
<mbaer_4me> ok, hat einwandfrei funktioniert, vielen dank
<LetoThe2nd> sehr schön :-) wie gesagt, wie mans auf einem zusammenfügt weiss ich leider nicht.
<Aracnophor> ist schon jemand aus dem log schlau geworden? :)
<Aracnophor> ich schau mir den jetzt schon zum dritten mal an und finde nix zur tastatur...
<rumpe1> Aracnophor, ich würde einfach mal vorschlagen, desktop-effekte und so zeugs abzuschalten
<Aracnophor> hab ich ja auch schon versucht....
<Aracnophor> compiz war bis eben komplett aus... hatte nur metacity an
<Aracnophor> bringt leider auch keine verbesserung
<rumpe1> Aracnophor, mir fällt da nur noch xorg.conf löschen oder ~/.config verschieben ein...
<Aracnophor> hmm, bitter... vorallem hab ich rein garnichts gemacht... neustart weil ich kurz weg war...
<rumpe1> hm... oder wars ~/.gnome2 (?)
<rumpe1> Aracnophor, vielleicht hast du nicht direkt davor etwas verändert... von alleine geht da eher selten mal was daneben.
<Aracnophor> schau ich gleich nach, danke soweit erstmal! ich probier das jetzt aus und wenn ich neue erkenntnisse habe melde ich mich wieder :)
<Aracnophor> das ist ja der witz :D ich hab ihn angeschaltet, gearbeitet, neugestartet, fehler...
<Aracnophor> dazwischen war rein garnix :)
<Aracnophor> nicht mal nen browser oder nen chatfenster
<Smurfiboy> hi 
<Ridikuel> Hallo
<Smurfiboy> ich hätte mal eine bissl merkwürdige frage
<k1l> ,wf? Smurfiboy 
<shetlandpony> Smurfiboy: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<Smurfiboy> ist es möglich meinem ubuntuserver zu verklickern das ein shellprogramm ohne zugabe von sh oder ./ zu starten ist
<gschwepp> Smurfiboy: chmod a+x [filename.sh] 
<LetoThe2nd> Smurfiboy: du möchtest lernen, was $PATH und shebag sind.
<gschwepp> Smurfiboy: das noch in ein verzeichnis das in deinem Pfad steht und schon kannst du es verwenden 
<LetoThe2nd> s/shebag/shebang/
<shetlandpony> letothe2nd meant: Smurfiboy: du möchtest lernen, was $PATH und shebang sind.
<Ridikuel> Habe hier kvm mit nem WinXP Gast laufen und nach dem Upgrade zu Maverick jetzt bei Kernel 2.6.35-22 habe ich eine extreme hohe io Last durch [kdmflush]  woran kann das liegen?
<Smurfiboy> nein das problem war einfach das ich mir das init.d script von der dropbox geholt hab und das nur per sh zu starten war
<Smurfiboy> hab blöderweise auch nur chmod +x gemacht beim letzten mal und das war wahrscheinlich der fehler
<Ridikuel> zu Smurfiboy: wird denn init.d noch durchgearbeitet, ist doch mittlerweile alles upstart
<Smurfiboy> jo habs auch im upstart aber restart und so zeugs mach ich gerne im init.d da is schön alles drinne :)
<ppq> Ridikuel: die gentoo-leute da hatten ein ziemlich ähnliches problem: http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/gentoo/user/209219#209219 erkennst du deins darin wieder?
<Smurfiboy> ich bedanke mich bei allen :) 
<Ridikuel> ppq: So ca.. Das ist mein Verhalten, selbst im hochgelaufenen Zustand reagiert die LoginMaske von XP nicht auf meine Eingaben. Außerdem läuft die kvm auf einem eigenen rohen  LV und ist kein Image auf nem Filesystem.
<odb|fidel_> Ridikuel: du hast ein problem mit dem windows xp login? frisst er teilweise keyboard input nicht?
<odb|fidel_> Ridikuel: wenn ja : dann is das ein xp problem - was da im regelfall hilft is: STRL+ALT + 2x entf-Taste - dann springst du zum normalen login screen und das keyboard sollte wieder gehn ;)
<odb|fidel_> normal = guter alter win2000 stil
<Ridikuel> odb|fidel_:Er reagiert gar nicht. Docke mit virt-manager an und benutze den integrierten vnc Client. Dort bewegt sich die Maus nicht, er tut nichts mehr.
<odb|fidel_> ok - meine vermutung zielt auf ein keyboard problem (sporadisch) beim grafischen login ab - hilft dann wohl nicht ;)
<Ridikuel> Die VM ist direkt eingefroren...
<felicitas> hat jemand von euch die netbook-version?
<ppq> ,frag? felicitas
<shetlandpony> felicitas: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<felicitas> ich hab kde nachinstaliert aber irgendwie sieht kde so komisch aus
<felicitas> überhaupt nicht wie es sonst war
<felicitas> ich meine sonst läuft alles 7
<ppq> felicitas: was genau sieht komisch aus? mach doch mal nen screenshot
<_koegs> hast du kde oder kubuntu-desktop installiert?
<felicitas> ich bin grade auf einem anderen laptop, also es kommt mir vor als ob compix aktiviert ist die application hüpfen
<felicitas> ich han natürlich kubuntu-desktop instaliert
<felicitas> kann man das abstellen
<felicitas> ich hasse compiz
<ppq> in kde macht kwin die effekte - ist das dieser wabbel-effekt?
<felicitas> ja
<felicitas> das nerft mich
<ppq> der dürfte eigentlich nicht aktiviert sein standardmäßig
<felicitas> wars aber
<ppq> weder in compiz noch für kwin
<felicitas> was haltet ihr von der der netbookobergläche (die standartnetbookoberfläche)
<ppq> systemeinstellungen - erscheinungsbild und verhalten der arbeitsfläche - arbeitsflächeneffekte - alle effekte <-- sieh doch dort doch mal um, felicitas
<felicitas> ja das mach ich nacher
<felicitas> leider läuft ubuntu nicht auf diesem laptop wo ich jetzt mit online bin, es ist die grafik ich hab den sis 671
<felicitas> auf den netbooks läuft es gut aber nicht auf diesem, konnte es nicht instalieren
<k1l> oha, sis ist echt ne aufgabe unter linux
<felicitas> ja unter fedora läuft es
<felicitas> ubuntu leider nicht
<felicitas> habs versucht
<felicitas> konnte nicht instalieren es hat von anfang an geflimmert
<felicitas> vielleicht mit der nächsten version wenn es einen neueren kernel gibt
<felicitas> eigentlich ist ubuntu sonst sehr gut mit der hardware erkennung
<_koegs> ,ot? felicitas
<shetlandpony> felicitas: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<johannes__> hallo! Ich würde gerne einen live-usb-stick einrichten, der sowohl auf gewöhnlichen Windows-Computern und auf Intel-Macs bootet. Wie sollte ich das angehen?
<Minipluto> johannes__: das Betriebssystem, das sich auf dem Gerät befindet, sollte ja keine Rolle spielen, weil die live-Version unabhängig davon gestartet wird. Insofern sollte es reichen, sich mit dem USB-Startmedien-Ersteller einen Stick zu machen. Aber das ist nur eine Vermutung. Wenn hier sonst niemand mehr was dazu sagt, würde ich es einfach ausprobieren
<gschwepp> johannes__: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<gschwepp> johannes__: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<johannes__> Minipluto, gschwepp; was micht etwas verunsichert ist, dass bei Mac eine andere Grub-Version benötigt wird http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Live-USB_Apple
<Minipluto> johannes__: hmm ok da ist mir jetzt auch nichts Weiteres zu bekannt
<johannes__> Minipluto, ok danke.
<johannes__> außerdem wird bei der Apple-Version das Image nicht entpackt ( http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Live-USB_Apple ). Heißt das, dass alle Änderungen der Konfiguration, Dateien usw. nach einem reboot futsch sind?
<jokrebel> hi
<Deem> wie reiche ich denn einen usbstick mit virtualbox an mein gastsystem durch? unter windows poopt da immer ein fenster auf, in welchem man gefragt wird, ob man den usbstick unter dem gast/ oder dem hostsystem nutzen möchte.
<_koegs> übers menü
<Deem> _koegs: über welches menü`
<_koegs> von virtualbox
<Deem> _koegs: das dacht ich mir, dass es nicht das menü von nautilus ist
<_koegs> steht übrigens alles im wiki und im manual
<Deem> jaja.. is ja gut.. ich such schon selber
<mcnesium> ich hab ubuntu maveric in einer virtualbox auf nem macbook pro und kann keine @ und keine € schreiben. kann mir jemand genau sagen welche tastatureinstellungen ich machen muss, damit das geht?
<brot> :D
<brot> mcnesium: es gibt ne spezielle macintosh variante der deutschen keymap
<mcnesium> gibsn da zu grinsen
<mcnesium> brot: ja die hab ich eingestellt, macht aber keinen unterschied
<brot> hm, okay.
<jokrebel> Deem: aber nicht etwa mit der OSE-Version, oder?
<Deem> jokrebel: doch, warum? die version aus den quellen
<TheInfinity> hmm. mcnesium: das ist allerdings eher ein virtualbox problem. hier (mac os-x host, vmware fusion, n haufen linuxe als vm) geht das ziemlich gut
<jokrebel> Deem: weil die USB nicht kann IIRC
<Deem> jokrebel: also die closed source von sun direkt nehmen?
<mcnesium> TheInfinity: kann ich da in den vbox einstellungen überhaupt was zur tastaturbelegung einstellen?
<jokrebel> Deem: PUEL oder so heißt die glaub ich - steht aber alles im Wiki ;-)
<TheInfinity> mcnesium: nein, aber es gibt ab und an spaß wenn die tastaturbelegung innerhalb und ausserhalb von vm net identisch sind / es nicht standard ibm layout ist. habe mit vnc auch schon mehrfach spaß gehabt.
<Deem> jokrebel: danke. mit der non-ose version funktioniert nun auch die usb-unterstützung :D
<ThreeM> Deem standardmässig?
<_koegs> Deem, wie es halt im wiki steht :)
<Ethlaegil> die heißt PUEL Version und das Thema USB oder nicht USB ist so ziemlich das häufigste im Forum
<_koegs> lesen bildet meistens
<ThreeM> ach non-ose
<jokrebel> <g>
<jokrebel> Deem: gerne
<Deem> ok. zu früh gefreut. usb geräte werden angezeigt, aber sind alle ausgegraut
<_koegs> bitte den rest vom wiki lesen :)
<_koegs> bei probleme oder so
<Ethlaegil> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VirtualBox/Probleml%C3%B6sung#USB-Geraete-sind-ausgegraut
<shetlandpony> Ethlaegil's url: http://tinyurl.com/382wg4c | VirtualBox/Problemlösung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de
<Deem> perfekt. geht, danke
<Olytibar> Hey, wie kann ich die Fensterbutoons wieder nach LINKS verschieben? Irgendwie sind die nach rechts zurückgerutscht. Im Internet finde ich nur das verschieben nach rechts -.- gconftool-2 --type string --set /apps/metacity/general/button_layout "…" Was muss nach …?
<andisun> close,minimize,maximize
<Olytibar> danke :-)
<andisun> na gerne doch
<jokrebel> kann man die alsamixer einstellungen irgendwie dauerhaft speichern? hab das problem, dass immer nach neustart die frontmicro-buchse aktiv ist, das Micro aber hinten angesteckt sein soll.
<andisun> alsactl store
<tprommi> Hallo, ich hab eine Anleitung von Ubuntuuser. Folgenden Befehl soll ich ausführen: xinput -set-prop "eGalax Inc. Touch" "Enabled=0". Den Syntax gibt es bei mir nicht. Hab folgendes gemacht   xinput -set-atom-prop "eGalax Inc. Touch"  "Enabled" "0". Kann ich prüfen, ob das erfolgreich war? Bei xinput --list taucht der Treiber noch auf.
<tprommi> Zur Info: Hab die Netbook Edition mit Unity, falls das eienen Eifluss hat.
<jokrebel> andisun: danke. Ging aber nicht - probiers grad nochmal…
<mcnesium> rhythmbox kann ja jetz auch cds rippen, aber warum kann ich das profil nich auswählen, mit dem ich MP3s erzeugen kann?
<mcnesium> oder AACs
<mcnesium> in dem menü wie im wiki beschrieben sind die beiden nicht verfügbar, obwohl sie da sind wenn ich auf bearbeiten klicke
<mcnesium> da gibs nur mp2, ogg, flac, spx und wav
<jokrebel> cu
<riuwe> du musst die dafür notwendigen pakete installieren
<Kebap23> werden bei ubuntu irgendwo ein paar system-sounds mit installiert, wenn ja wo find ich die?
<TheInfinity> Kebap23: locate *.ogg
<Kebap23> ah in /usr/share/sounds/ danke :)
<Fuss-im-Ohr> servas
<zeitsofa> kann mir jemand sagen wie man sftp dazu bringt eine umask von 002 zu verwenden? die regulären wege via /etc/profile ~/.profile greifen da leider nicht da sftp diese dateien nicht abzufackeln scheint beim login.
<black> moin alle, hab ein notebook (packard bell easynote tk 85) mittels fn taste + F11 & fn taste + F12 müsste ich die helligkeit des displays verstellen können tut sich nix. Könnte mir evtl. jemand weiterhelfen ?
<ring0> gibt es ein kommando fürs terminal, mit dem ich mir informationen über eine gpg-verschlüsselte datei anzeigen lassen kann?
<black> hmmm... scheinen alle bussy zu sein O.o
<Lars050> hiiii
<Guschtel> ring0: was für informationen? eigentlich ist der sinn von verschlüsselung nichts zu wissen...
<ring0> Guschtel, sowas wie schlüsselstärke
<sash_> ring0: man gpg
<sash_> es gibt auf jeden fall was
<sash_> das weiss ich
<k1l> black: schau mal bei der hcl oder bei google ob da jemand was gefummelt hat für dein notebook. sichwort acpi
<ring0> sash_, danke für rtfm ;)
<k1l> ,hcl? black 
<shetlandpony> black: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<sash_> ring0: geht schneller, als hier zu warten bis jemand das fuer dich gemacht hat ;)
<ring0> sash_, das stimmt wohl. ich hatte gehofft die jungs mit unerdenklich großem gedächtnis sind da und sagen einfach xy ;)
<Yan_Nick> Hallo :) Wieso kriege ich ein „Invalid argument“ ausgegebene? sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid NETWORK_ID key WIRELESS_KEY
<Yan_Nick> invalid argument "WIRELESS_KEY".
<Wedelwolf> namd
<Yan_Nick> tach
<black> oki k1l ic kuck, thx
<TERRACORP> black: schau mal unter tastenkombinationen, ob sich da was tut, wenn du eine mit den beiden Tasten belegen willst :)
<sash_> Yan_Nick: wie waers, wenn du da den key eintraegst
<Yan_Nick> sash_: ja egal wie, da gibts ein invalid arfumgent
<sash_> ok...
<Yan_Nick> naja egal :(
<ppq> man hätte den key in hex eingeben müssen.. 
<ppq> tja, die ungeduld
<ppq> sowieso fahrlässig, noch WEP zu nutzen, wpa_supplicant ftw
<ring0> gibt es irgendwo einen vergleich zwischen rsa und dsa gpg schlüsseln bzw. eine empfehlung? gemäß gpg maintainern und ubuntu-wiki ist rsa der standard, würde aber gern nachlesen weshalb
<sash_> ring0: wikipedia asymmetrische verschluesselung
<ring0> sash_, danke :) heute ist wohl suchtag
<sampleee> huhu, suche hilfe
<sampleee> hallo? jemand zu hause?
<ring0> ,frag? sampleee 
<Fuchs> ,geduld? sampleee 
<shetlandpony> sampleee: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<Fuchs> ,wf? sampleee 
<shetlandpony> sampleee: Bitte Gedulde dich! Du wirst nie die volle Aufmerksamkeit des ganzen Channels haben. Manche sind nicht mal an ihrem Computer oder mit anderen Dingen beschaeftigt. Wenn jemand aber irgendwann deine Frage liest und eine Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir sicherlich nennen.
<shetlandpony> sampleee: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<odb|fidel_> hrhrhr
<sampleee> okok sorry
<sampleee> und mit wieviel bots spreche ich jetzt? 
<sampleee> ist einer unter euch tatsächlich bio?
<odb|fidel_> les nochmal dein log - dann kannst du die frage selbst beantworten
<sampleee> jo, habs befürchtet
<sampleee> :-(
<Fuchs> sampleee: ich sehe immer noch keine Frage. 
<sampleee> also dann mal druff los
<sampleee> ich habe folgendes Problem:
<sampleee> wenn ich virtualbox starte, welches ich per synaptic installiert habe,
<sampleee> dann lande ich beim login-screen
<Fuchs> da wird ergo X11 abstuerzen 
<sampleee> aha
<Fuchs> somit waeren wir interessiert an der /var/log/Xorg.0.log 
<sampleee> damned
<sampleee> meine frau braucht zuwendung, sorry. probiere es später nochmal
<sampleee> und DANKE
<zeitsofa> kann mir jemand sagen wie man sftp dazu bringt eine umask von 002 zu verwenden? die regulären wege via /etc/profile ~/.profile greifen da leider nicht da sftp diese dateien nicht abzufackeln scheint beim login.
<drtu> Hallo! Habe ein Rest-Problem - Authentifizierung an OpenLDAP klappt - nur die EInbindung der dort liegenden nfs - Homes nicht (keine Berechtigung, bzw "kein solche Datei / Ordner ) gefunden. Weiss jemand Hilfe oder Rat?
<L10N82> hallo
<tm> zeitsofa: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6966063#post6966063
<L10N82> habe mir grad 2 mailserver aufgesetzt und möchte zwischen diesen im lan wails versenden
<L10N82> nur finden diese sich nicht gegenseitig
<L10N82> mails sollen nur im internen lan versendet werden
<L10N82> beide rechner sind in /etc/hosts drin und können angepingt werden
 * zeitsofa sets mode +MeinHeld to tm 
<drtu> L10N82: Sind Deine beiden EMailServer im selben Subnetz?
<zeitsofa> tm: 100000 dank. ich hab mich doof gegoogeld und zich sachen gefunden aber das nicht :/
<L10N82> klar
<drtu> L10N82: Schade :)
<L10N82> drto: klar
<Kasjopaja> huhu hab grad ein ernstes problem hab mei ubuntu grad neugestartet und jetzt kann der das file system nichtmehr finden??! kann mir da jemand helfen
<LupusE> hi
<shake> hi, habe ein kleines problem. ich habe unter Klang von 5.1 sound wieder zurück auf analog duplex gestellt für das headset nun funktioniert aber das microphon nicht mehr, zumindest gibt es keinen input mehr. wie kann ich raus finden was der fehler ist und wie kann ich es beheben (ps das headset funktioniert einwandfrei)
<L10N82> keiner ne idee?
<tm> L10N82: in dem verzeichnis /var/log sollten die fehler die beim übertragen der mails auftretten, stehen.
<drtu> Problem - Authentifizierung an OpenLDAP klappt (getent passwd liefert alle User) - nur die EInbindung der dort liegenden nfs - Homes nicht (keine Berechtigung, bzw "kein solche Datei / Ordner, Beim grafischen Login "ICEauthority" Fehlschlag beim File erstellen ) gefunden. Weiss jemand Hilfe oder Rat?
<L10N82> der findet den host nicht, also den empfängerrechner
<tm> L10N82: dann wird das auch so sein, also sollte nslookup/dig zu lösung helfen
<tm> L10N82: und nochmal deine konfigs überprüfen
<k1l> Kasjopaja: welches file?
<Kasjopaja> es kommt nichmal der bootloader nur ein paar cryptische zeichen und dann busybox
<k1l> oha filesystem. gib mal die genaue fehlermeldung und was du da vorher gemacht hast
<shake> keiner eine idee?
<Kasjopaja> also ich bin nach hausegekommen und hab neugestartet
<k1l> Kasjopaja: also war da schoon was kaputt? oder warum der neustart? was hast du vorher gemacht? von sich aus geht meist wenig kaputt
<drtu> Kasjopaja: Mal im "abgesicherten Modus" versucht?
<Kasjopaja> eigendlich wollte ich eine neue festplatte einbauen
<Kasjopaja> hab dann aber DAVOR nochmal gestartet
<k1l> Kasjopaja: aha, und warum die neue platte? weil die andere zuviele kaputte sektoren hatte oder nen ausfall drohte? pack doch bitte mal alle infos zusammen
<Kasjopaja> also am anfang sind nen menge zahlen und dann mount: mounting /dev on /root/dev failed: No such file or directory
<Kasjopaja> also die platte hat nix mit dem system zutun einfach nur für daten wollte ne größere einbaun....alle platten sind komplett ok
<Kasjopaja> mom ich schreib den kram in ne text datei
<drtu> Kasjopaja: Mal im "abgesicherten Modus" versucht? Evtl. tuts ein fs-check?
<Kasjopaja> wie komm ich dahin?
<drtu> Kasjopaja: Grub-Auswahl per Escape-Taste
<shake> keiner ne ahnung warum mein mikrofon nicht funzt ??? (und nein es ist auch nicht stumm geschaltet
<Kasjopaja> ne geht nich nach dem bios blinkt oben links nur ein strich dann kommt gleich die fehlermeldung
<drtu> Kannste nach dem Bios direkt mal esc-gedrückt halten?
<Kasjopaja> ne kommt garnix
<drtu> Kasjopaja: LiveCD-Boot - Versuch, grub zu reparieren bzw. filesystem check der rootparty von dort aus wäre meine Idee dann.
<Kasjopaja> wie heißt die seite wo man text posten kann?
<Dennis_342> e.g. nopaste
<drtu> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<tm> ,paste? Kasjopaja 
<shetlandpony> Kasjopaja: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<Kasjopaja> ok mal gucken ob ich ne cd finde
<nunatak> Hello. Versuche gerade Beagle zu kompilieren, dass leider aus den 10.10 Quellen rausgeflogen ist obwohl keine zufriedenstellende Alternative vorhanden ist. ./configure bringt folgende Meldung am Ende: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399252/
<nunatak> Das gefragte Paket ndesk-dbus-1.0 findet apt-get allerdings nicht
<drtu> Ist mein Problem zu ungewöhnlich oder zu ungenau beschrieben?
<nunatak> Vorhanden ist allerdings libndesk-dbus1.0-cil-dev und ähnliche
<Kasjopaja> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399253/
<drtu> Kasjopaja: Meine Meinung: Dein Grub geht noch. Muesste sich also in den abgesicherten Modus bringen lassen. Hatte neulich einen ähnlichen Fehler bei plötzlichem poweroff und anschließend fehlerhafter Festplatte. Lösung war der fscheck im abgesicherten Modus.
<Kasjopaja> kann ich für den fs check auch die ubuntu install cd nehmen?`
<drtu> da geht vieles. Evtl haben sich auch bei dir Partioionsnummern verschoben und der sucht den "/" nun von der GrubBefehlszeile aus zB auf /dev/sda2 statt /dev/sd3. Hast DU umpartitioniert?
<Kasjopaja> nein
<Kasjopaja> heut is auch einer von den tagen an den alles schief geht
<Kasjopaja> nagut dann sag ich erstmal danke
<shake> hab jetzt sogar auf den hinteren mikrofon eingang gewechselt funktioniert aber immer noch nicht?? irgend einer eine idee was das sein könnte??
<Kojiro_AK> Welche Ausgabe müsste ein file bei einem zip ausgeben?
<bekks> Zip archive data, at least v2.0 to extract
<Kojiro_AK> Hmmm, bei dem hier kommt nur data
<Kojiro_AK> Mit -i sagt es mir es wäre ein application/octet stream.
<Kojiro_AK> Protokoll_Nr_10_3801_doc.zip: application/octet-stream; charset=binary
<Kojiro_AK> Das ist mit -i
<shake> hat jemand vielleicht eine Idee warum mein Mikrofon keinen input bekommt obwohl es im alsamixer nicht auf stumm ist und am headset selber auch nicht auf stumm geschaltet ist?? bin für jede hilfe dankbar
<Kojiro_AK> nur file sagt data
<Kojiro_AK> Dann scheint wirklich bei der Erzeugung was falsch gelaufen zu sein.
<Kojiro_AK> bekks: thx
<Kojiro_AK> WinXP konnte es nicht extrahieren.
<bekks> Es ist kein ZIP.
<bekks> Wie hast Du es erstellt?
<Kojiro_AK> bekks: Ich nicht. Ich habe es von jemand anderem erhalten und wollte ihm zeigen wie er es unter WinXP extrahieren kann, da ging es nicht. Unter Xubuntu konnte ich es ohne Probleme extrahieren.
<Kojiro_AK> Wobei das ist dann eher offtopic
<shake> also keiner eine Idee ?? weil bin langsam am verzweifeln :(
<ppq> shake: hast du im alsamixer auch unter "aufnahme" geguckt oder nur unter "wiedergabe"?
<ppq> shake: tab oder f4 drücken
<tim_> Hey Leute, ich kämpfe seit ein paar Tagen mit meiner broadcom wlan-karte... nun habe ich gesehen, dass es evtl an der  firmware version liegt und hab mir eine ältere version runtergeladen... nun weiß ich aber nicht wie ich sie installieren kann
<shake> sowohl als auch ppq 
<shake> inputsource bei aufnahme steht auch auf mic
<shake> kann es an irgend einer sonstigen einstellung vom alsamixer liegen oder an einer einstellung unter "System->Einstellungen->Klang"?
<shake> ppq kann es unter umständen daran liegen das Headphones im alsamixer ausgegraut ist ?ß
<shake> *Headphone
<ppq> shake: kann durchaus, ja. ich kann dir da aber nicht weiter helfen
<tim_> rausgeflogen... nochmal:
<tim_> ich kämpfe seit ein paar Tagen mit meiner broadcom wlan-karte... nun habe ich gesehen, dass es evtl an der  firmware version liegt und hab mir eine ältere version runtergeladen... nun weiß ich aber nicht wie ich sie installieren kann
<bekks> STOP. :)
<Garfield5645564> hi leute
<Fuchs> Hammertime. 
<bekks> Was genau bringt Dich zu der Vermutung, dass es an einer zu neuen Firmware liegt?
<bekks> Fuchs: :D
<bekks> tim_: Und welche Broadcom WLAN Karte hast du ganz genau?
<tim_> bekks: ein paar foreneinträge, die sagen, dass es mit der älteren firmware funktioniert
<Garfield5645564> wie kann es sein dass in lib/modules mehrere ordner vorhanden sind?
<bekks> tim_: Und welche Firmware hast Du aktuell?
<Garfield5645564> ist das normal?
<bekks> Garfield5645564: Mehr als ein Kernel installiert. Ja.
<tim_> bekks: ich vermute ich habe nun 4.150.10.5 ... es sollte 4.150.10.4 sein laut forum
<mpathy> Hallo Zusammen!
<Garfield5645564> okay... weil ich immer noch dabei bin rndis-usb-treiber zu laden und diese in nem seperaten kernel dann unter extras aufgeführt sind
<bekks> tim_: Nicht vermuten, nachsehen.
<tim_> bekks: sag mir wie :)
<tim_> bekks: bin leider noch linux neuling
<bekks> tim_: Irgendwie musst du ja auf deine Vermutung kommen? Ansonsten "dmesg" anschauen.
<tim_> bekks: im forum steht auch, dass der fwcutter driver diese firmware mitinstalliert
<tim_> also die XXX.5 firmware
<mpathy> Ich habe folgendes Problem, ich kann mich am grafischen Login nicht mehr ins Gnome noch eine andere Oberfläche einloggen mit meinem Standardbenutzer, das Bild wird kurz schwarz und schon bin ich wieder beim Login. testweise bin ich mal in die Konsole gegangen, habe mit adduser einen neuen User angelegt und siehe da, mit diesem kann ich mich auf anhieb einloggen. was könnte da schiefgelaufen sein?
<Garfield5645564> sollten die module in 2.6.32-25-generic drin sein wenn ich sie laden will oder spielt das keine rolle?
<Fuchs> mpathy: Berechtigungen oder Konfigurationen im Home 
<mpathy> Leider ist die Protokollierung, was die Desktopumgebungen angeht sogar schlechter als unter Windows
<Fuchs> mpathy: pruefe diese, von einer Konsole aus, mit ls -al 
<Garfield5645564> wenn ich unter uname -r 2.6.32-25-generic gezeigt bekomme
<Fuchs> mpathy: die Datei ~/.xsession-errors waere noch ineressant
<tim_> bekks: b43-phy1: Loading firmware version 410.2160 (2007-05-26 15:32:10)
<mpathy> Fuchs: auf was? Ist alles auf meinem User, habe das nochmal durch chown -r sichergestellt
<bekks> tim_: Du hast eine noch ältere, als die, die du installieren willst.
<Fuchs> mpathy: vor allem alles X-Relevante, wenn es ueber alle Desktopumgebungen passiert 
<tim_> bekks: dann möchte ich irgendwie updaten... :)
<tim_> bekks: meine karte ist eine Broadcom 4312 laut dmesg
<bekks> tim_: Die habe ich hier auch, mit exakt deiner Firmware - läuft einwandfrei.
<tim_> bekks: meine tut es nur im pio mode...
<bekks> eine WLAN Karte KANN keinen PIO Mode haben, denn den gibt es nur bei Festplatten.
<bekks> Bei IDE Platten, um genau zu sein.
<bekks> tim_: Teile doch bitte dein gesamtes Wissen - wie kommst du darauf, was hast du wo nachgesehen, was sind die genauen Fehler, etc?
<mpathy> Fuchs, er meint /home/mm/.profile: 28: Syntax error "(" unexpected (expecting "}")
<tim_> bekks: damit sie läuft muss ich eingeben: "sudo modprobe b43 pio=1 qos=0"
<Fuchs> mpathy: gut, dann schau Dir die Datei mal an, Zeile 28 
<Fuchs> mpathy: oder pack sie in einen pastebin 
<tim_> bekks: okay, moment kurz :)
<mpathy> Aber wegen einer .profile kann er doch nicht gleich die Oberfläche nicht starten.. wie labil ist das dnen
<bekks> tim_: Was genau passiert oder passiert nicht, wenn du einfach nur "modprobe b43" eingibst?
<k1l> tim_ lief sie nicht automatisch? oder was hast du da vor, bzw willst du mit den "neuen" treibern?
<Fuchs> mpathy: ganz einfach: die shell, unter der die Oberflaeche laeuft, stirbt vermutlich
<tim_> bekks: ich probier das mit dem nur modprobe eben
<L10N82> nochmal zurück zum problem mit den 2 mailservern, nslookup funktioniert jetzt erstmal
<mpathy> Fuchs: Das wars.. Das war eine Sektion für die .profile, welche mir pip erstellt hat um auch unter dem Python Packager Auto Completion zu nutzen.
<Fuchs> mpathy: prima
<Fuchs> mpathy: melde den Fehler dem Entwickler
<L10N82> aber im /var/log steht noch immer host not found
<mpathy> Danke, die usereigene xsession-Datei ist mir noch nicht bekannt gewesen.. Ich fände es aber gut das bei einem solchen Abkacken beim Login dann wenigstens ne protokolldatei geöffnet wird, ein Laie steht da definitiv auf dem Schlauch
<mpathy> mach ich
<patricch> hallo zusammen. habe einen internen card reader der nicht so will wie ich. er blinckt nur
<mpathy> was meldet dmesg wenn du was einschiebst?
<TERRACORP> patricch: geb mal lsusb in die konsole ein
<tim_> bekks: das problem war, dass ich immer ein "MAC adress suspend" in der dmesg bekommen habe und zwar das wlan netzwerk gesehen habe, aber nicht reinkam... dann bin ich dieser anleitung gefolgt :http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=e9cf2f00cc3e1e6151f7042eb2962b27&t=1266620&page=82 <-- schau dir da kurz den allerersten und den allerletzten beitrag an, das habe ich probiert
<shetlandpony> tim_'s url: http://tinyurl.com/29lvgbj |  HOWTO: Use b43 driver with 14e4:4315 (Broadcom bcm4312 rev 01) - Page 82 - Ubuntu Forums
<patricch> bei dmesg http://nopaste.info/051715bc61.html
<TERRACORP> patricch: der cardreader wird auf alle fälle schonmal erkannt
<tim_> bekks: ich bin allerdings nicht sicher, ob ich es mit einem einfachen modprobe b43 schon versucht habe^^ ... klappt das während ich online bin oder muss ich den networking restarten?
<patricch> bei lsusb  http://nopaste.info/05a62cae54.html
<bekks> sudo rmmod b43; sudo modprobe b43
<patricch> also an was kann es denn liegen?
<shake> wieder da, gibt es eine möglichkeit den alsamixer auf die standard einstellungen zurück zu stellen ??
<patricch> er liest (blinckt immer wieder) kann es sein, dass der reader def. ist? obwohl der relativ neu ist?
<TERRACORP> patricch:  das "Bus 004 Device 002: ID 0b05:178c ASUSTek Computer, Inc." und das "usb 1-4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 123 " sollten eigentlich bedeuten, dass der reader erkannt wird
<TERRACORP> patricch: aber die fehlermeldungen versteh ich nicht ganz
<TERRACORP> patricch: der leser beschwert sich über einen schreib-fehler, obwohl du die karte wahrscheinlich nur lesen willst...
<patricch> er liest sie ja gar nicht (startet das medium nicht)
<TERRACORP> pattcich: tschuldigung, er sagt nur, dass der schreibschutz der karte ausgeschaltet ist.
<TERRACORP> aber "[ 3362.106530] sd 381:0:0:1: [sdd] READ CAPACITY failed " kann bedeuten, dass er es nicht schafft, die karte zu lesen
<TERRACORP> mit was hast du sie formatiert?
<patricch> keine ahnung, ist eine sd von eimem fotogerät
<patricch> habe noch mehrere SD und keine geht
<TERRACORP> hm, dann ist es wahrscheinlich FAT, also sollte es gehen
<patricch> bei der einen geht es ganz schnell (startet das medium) liest die ersten paar Bilder und dann ist plötzlich wieder alles weg
<TERRACORP> pattrich: ich denke, meine beschränkten kenntnisse können dir jetz net mehr viel weierhelfen
<TERRACORP> wie siehst du, dass er sie liest? f-spot. shotwell oder via nautilus?
<patricch> dann wird wohl ein neues bestellt :-)
<patricch> er fragt mich ob die bilder im f-spot angezeigt werden soll. dann öffne ich es aber mit nautilus
<TERRACORP> ne, frag mal andere, ich bin denke ich zu noobig um die fehlermeldungen weiterzu interpretieren :)
<TERRACORP> aha
<TERRACORP> hast du windows auf dem laptop?
<patricch> nein
<TERRACORP> hm
<tim_> bekks: wenn ich nur modprobe b43 eingebe bin ich für 5-10s online und dann geht nichts mehr
<TERRACORP> kA,. hier muss es doch schlauere leute als uns beide geben :)
<jlu> hi, ihr kennt doch bestimmt alle memtest, gibt es so etwas in der art um den smart status der festplatte anzuzeigen?
<sampleee> huhu
<bekks> jlu: smartcl
<sampleee> mein x schmiert offenbar ab, werde aber aus dem logfile nicht schlau
<TERRACORP> jlu: system -> systemverwaltung -> laufwerksverwaltung, ein frontend für smartcl glaube ich
<sampleee> mag sich das mal jemand anschauen?
<jlu> bekks: das kenn ich aber dafür muss ich ja ne livecd starten. ich suche etwas wie memtest das auf der cd direct mit drauf ist und nicht erst booten muss.
<bekks> jlu: dazu musst du keine live cd starten, sondern smartmon-tools installieren.
<tim_> bekks: eine idee dazu?
<bekks> tim_: ich warte noch auf vollständige Fehlermeldungen und Beschreibungen.
<sampleee> jemand, der mir helfen will ^^
<tim_> bekks: wenn ich nur den modprobe b43 eingebe, dann komme ich nur 5-10s ins internet, danach kann ich keine internetseiten mehr aufrufen
<jlu> bekks: ich suche doch ein smart äquivalent zu memtest86 das auf den live cds drauf ist. wie ich es auf einem system installiere ist mir bekannt.
<tim_> bekks: die dmesg hat dann immer ein Mac suspend failed ausgeworfen
<k1l> ,wf? sampleee
<shetlandpony> sampleee: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<sampleee> mein x schmiert offenbar ab, werde aber aus dem logfile nicht schlau
<bekks> tim_: Das ist keine wirklich brauchbare Beschreibung. Nopaste die komplette Ausgabe von dmesg, und das komplette log von wpa_supplicant
<k1l> sampleee ohne logfile werden wir noch weniger schlau
<tim_> hmm... okay, sorry, werd ich machen
<sampleee> k1l: bist du ein bot?
<floogy> Ooops, gibt es bei xchat manchmal Verzögerungen? Von ca. 20 min die dann in einer Sekunde ausgegeben werden?
<k1l> ,bot? sampleee
<shetlandpony> sampleee: ich bin ein bot ;p
<fergal32> nabend
<fergal32> mal ne kurze frage
<sampleee> ist das der link ausm pastebin: [paste:399254:x-log] ? wenn ja ist das mein x-log
<floogy> ,meta? fergal32 
<k1l> sampleee poste die url
<fergal32> hat einer von euch mal versucht ne intel 5100AGN im n-mode ans laufen zu bekommen?
<shetlandpony> fergal32: Das ist eine Metafrage! => http://metafrage.de/ [metafrage]
<sampleee> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399254/
<floogy> fergal32, Nee, ich nicht.
<fergal32> floogy: schade.
<floogy> fergal32, Ich hab's aber auch nie versucht.
<fergal32> floogy: ich auch nicht. grins. ist mir eben erst aufgefallen. habe deswegen schon gegoogelt wie bekloppt aber nix gefunden
<sampleee> @k1l: und? ne idee?
<tim_> bekks: ich finde das log des wpa supplicant nicht... ist nicht in /var/log/ ; dmesg ist hier: http://nopaste.info/bfecbe8dce.html
<bekks> tim_: Wie hast du aktuell das b43 modul geladen?
<tim_> bekks: so wie in dem forumbeitrag, den ich dir geschickt hab beschrieben... sudo rmmod b43 ; sudo modprobe b43 pio=1 qos=0
<bekks> tim_: und momentan funktioniert alles?
<tim_> bekks: so funktioniert es auch... allerdings mit langsamer verbindung
<bekks> D.h.?
<tim_> bekks: ich hab vorhin an einer download datei ausprobiert... im moment lade ich mit 300kb/s ... die 5 sekunden die ich reinkomme, wenn ich den treiber richtig lade, ist es knapp 1MB/s
<tim_> bekks: internetseiten laden auch langsamer als unter windows gewohnt
<floogy> fergal32, Versuche es mal beim Hersteller auf der Seite.
<bekks> tim_: nopaste mal die Ausgabe von iwconfig -a
<fergal32> floogy: hat sich erledigt. iwconfig wlan0 rate 300M
<fergal32> trotzdem danke
<fergal32> schönen abend noch
<tim_> bekks: http://nopaste.info/9f7b360742.html
<bekks> tim_: Du bist mit 48MBit/s angebunden momentan.
<tim_> bekks: das klingt ja vom ding her gut^^
<sampleee> kann mir bitte jemand mit meinem abschmierendem x weiterhelfen?
<tim_> bekks: es ist aber definitiv langsamer
<tim_> bekks: weißt du was ich tue, wenn ich an das modprobe das pio=1 qos=0 anhänge?
<bekks> du trägst es als moduloptionen in ... /etc/modprobe.d/b43.conf ein.
<tim_> bekks: du meinst an der firmware version liegt es nicht?
<bekks> Ja, das meine ich. Probieren kannst du es natürlich.
<tim_> bekks: ich würd dir da schon glauben
<sampleee> @k1l: huhu
<sampleee> @k1l: haste ne sekunde für mein xorg.log?: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399254/
<tim_> bekks: noch ideen?
<bekks> 1110 203905 < bekks> Ja, das meine ich. Probieren kannst du es natürlich.
<tim_> nagut... wie installier ich die neue? (hab sie schon runtergeladen) kannst mir da auch helfen oder soll ich da mal im netz rumsuchen?
<bekks> cd /lib/firmware; ls :)
<Qoz> Ist das hier der Supportchannel?
<rumpel_> Qoz, jop. Schieß los :)
<Qoz> ah danke
<Qoz> Habe Ubuntu 10.10
<Qoz> Wenn ich nun über das Menu im Panel
<Qoz> auf meine ordner klicke, öffnet sich totem
<rumpel_> Qoz, was meinst du genau mit "meine Ordner"?
<Qoz> ähm, "Dokumente" "Musik" etc.
<Qoz> Wenn ich nun aber auf "Recher" klicke, öffnet sich mein dateimanager
<Oliver1> Hallo. Wie bitte kann ich nach einem Ändern des PW wieder aus meinem Ubuntu raus auf Ubuntu-One zugreifen? Der Client reagiert irgendwie nicht
<rumpel_> Qoz, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1352582&highlight=Folder+opens+totem    (kam bei einer google-suche raus, hilft dir vielleicht weiter)
<Qoz> ich probiers mal, dank dir
<_Z_> hey leuts
<_Z_> habt ihr ahnung von route?
<_Z_> ich hab einen rechner und will ihn über einen rechner ins internet lassen
<_Z_> der gelassene rechner hat jedoch noch kein system
<_Z_> nur einen kernel
<_Z_> irgendwie kann ich den nich pingen
<Garfield5645564> hey leute... meine cpu ein 2,5ghz dualcore ist dauerhaft auf beiden kernen bei ca 50% 
<Garfield5645564> ich habe den befehl top ausgeführt, da steht dass 42% id ist (verändert sich immer wieder mal)
<Garfield5645564> weiter unten steht cpu 99% durch root mit dem command backend
<Garfield5645564> ist das das übel?
<rumpel_> Garfield5645564, hast du einen Systemtest angeworfen?
<fellbuendel> backend gehört, wenn ich das richtig sehe, zu cups - also zur Druckeransteuerung...
<Garfield5645564> nee, ich hab den prozess jetzt aber gekillt und prozessor verhält sich wieder normal... der is irgendwie durchn browser aktiviert worden
<Garfield5645564> also durch firefox
<_Z_> kennt ihr einen chanal, der besser auf mein prob passt? ich hab probleme mit route add ... ich setzte das scheinbar nicht richtig um, da ich die rechner nicht erreich
<_Z_> kennt sich jemand mit NAT aus?
<fellbuendel> _Z_: Es sind hier schon immer wieder Leute unterwegs, die sich in der Richtung auskennen... du solltest aber recht konktet fragen, die wenigsten von denen machen sich die Arbeit, dir dein genaues Problem aus der Nase zu ziehen.
<Kasjopaja> die ubuntu server cd hat kein live system wa`?
<dreamon> Guten Abend Fuchs. Hast du noch etwas Zeit?
<bekks> Kasjopaja: Nein.
<Fuchs> eher nein
<dreamon> Fuchs, Dann morgen?
<Kasjopaja> war ja klar jetzt wo ich kein dsl mehr hab find ich auhc keine live cd mehr :)
<_Z_> Ich habe ein Netzwerk, was ich an ein anderes gehangen habe ... mein Rechner ist die schlüsselstelle ... aber die IP-addresse die das gerät hinter meinen lappi hat, wird von dem router weggeworfen, da er nich weis was er damit soll ... naja mein lappi is sozusagen der router und der router das internet und nun muss ich meinem lappi mit NAT beibringen wie der die 2 IP-Addressen dolmatcht ... ich hab kein Plan wie man NAT 
<_Z_> oder kann man das per GUI einstellen?
<LetoThe2nd> ,router? _Z_. spontan fällt mir das ein
<shetlandpony> _Z_. spontan faellt mir das ein, Router ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Router
<_Z_> k thx ich versuch mal was raus zu ziehen :)
<balduin> Hi Leute,
<balduin> ich habe ein problem mit meinem WLAN irgend ein dienst sperrt mir die wlan karte. Leider habe ich kein blassen schimmer wie ich das Problem lösen soll. 
<balduin> Der network-manager tut einwandfrei und treiber tun auch alle.
<rumpel_> balduin, wie äußert sich die "sperre"?
<balduin> das ich über den network-manager nicht mehr connecten kann und obwohl ich keine Verbindung habe
<balduin> trotzdem daten gesendet werden. Ich hab mal nen bissel mit aircrack und wireshark usw. rumgespielt 
<P01nt3r> nabend. gibt es in metacity eine möglichkeit, fenster auf die vertikale hälfte des bildschirms zu maximieren/positionieren?
<karhu> ich kann eine aktuellere Bibliotheksversion kompilieren - aber wie erzeuge ich ein neues dev-Package, oder wie kompiliere ich jetzt ein Programm, dass diese neue Bibliothek nutzen soll?
<LetoThe2nd> ,checkinstall? karhu 
<shetlandpony> karhu: checkinstall ist eine Methode Pakete zu erstellen, siehe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Programme_kompilieren#Paketierung
<P01nt3r> hmm ubuntuusers ist ja amok gelaufen xD
<karhu> LetoThe2nd: Programm A soll kompiliert werden, braucht dazu aber Bibliothek B in einer höheren Version. Also muss ich erstmal B kompilieren (passt). Zusätzlich braucht ich aber noch das *dev*-Paket der Bibliothek B in einer neueren Version um A kompilieren zu können - wie soll das mit checkinstall gehen?
<LetoThe2nd> karhu: [ ] du hast die seite gelesen und verstanden, was checkinstall tut.
<karhu> LetoThe2nd: geht grad schwer...
<Minipluto> P01nt3r: mit dem Compiz-Plugin „Grid“ kann man so etwas wohl hin bekommen, da kann man per Tastenkombination ein Fenster an eine bestimmte Stelle packen.
<karhu> da ubuntuusers die Angewohnheit hat abzukacken, wenn man es braucht
<P01nt3r> karhu man checkinstall
<LetoThe2nd> karhu: hint - damit programm A die libs B findet, müssen sie installiert sein. am besten als paket. dabei hilft dir checkinstall.
<LetoThe2nd> karhu: für alles weitere gibts google und man, ganz im ernst.
<P01nt3r> oh checkinstall hat keine manpage?
<P01nt3r> geht nur checkinstall -h
<P01nt3r> minipluto wollte eig. auf compiz verzichten aber danke für deinen tip
<dadrc> also, ich hab eine :>
<Minipluto> P01nt3r: du kannst auch einen anderen Window-Manager verwenden. Meines Wissens nach kann Metacity das nicht.
<P01nt3r> Minipluto: kannst du mir verraten, wie das grid-paket heisst?
<Minipluto> P01nt3r: müsste schon mit drin sein
 * LetoThe2nd kann allen leuten, die ernsthaft effiziente bildschirmnutzung suchen,mal nen tiling WM empfehlen. awesome oder so.
<P01nt3r> Minipluto: kannst du mir einen schnellen, einfachen manager empfehlen, der das kann?
<P01nt3r> aah, danke, LetoThe2nd 
<ring0> gibts eigentlich für pidgin ein plugin, sodass man die ip, die hinter den kontakten steckt, einsehen kann?
<balduin> P01nt3r: Fenster vertikal maximieren usw. kann man auch unter System->Fenster man kann nur die Doppelklick aktion verändern
<P01nt3r> balduin ja aber da geht ja nur vertikal oder horizontal maximieren
<balduin> ja, weis ich 
<P01nt3r> wie finde ich die momentan verwendete gnome-version heraus?
<sampleee> huhu
<dadrc> P01nt3r: gnome-about
<sampleee> sind bugs bezüglich 10.10 und nvidia-treibern bekannt?
<P01nt3r> dadrc: danke
<P01nt3r> danke leute - ciao
<sampleee> brauche hilfe mit meinem abschmierendem x
<TheInfinity> einfach mal was dazu erzählen. und ins log schauen. :)
<sampleee> ok also x schmiert ab, wenn ich zb virtualbox starte
<sampleee> und das log zu verstehen bin ich zu dämlich für
<sampleee> aba ich kanns mal eben in ne pastebin legen
<sampleee> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399255/
<sampleee> habe bereits den prima tip bekommen den treiber runterzuwerfen und neu zu installieren
<balduin> dann überprüf mal deinen Festplattenspeicher. Ich hatte ein ähnliches Problem mit meinem X11 wenn ich keinen speicher mehr auf der Systemplatte hatte. Passierte immer wieder beim Booten ich kam nicht gleich dahinter. Virtualbox relativ viel speicher im Cache das heist das wird geswappt
<sampleee> aha
<sampleee> in der richtung hab ich doch auch was am ende des logs gesehen
<sampleee> hmmm also 100GB /
<sampleee> und 2gb swap
<Robert_Zenz> balduin, was hat SWAP mit einer volllaufenden Festplatte zu tun?
<bekks> Noch weniger als mit VirtualBox :)
<balduin> nix war nur ne idee aber völliger schwachsinn stimme dir zu :-) 
<Robert_Zenz> sampleee, wieviel RAM und was für eine GRAKA hast du?
<Robert_Zenz> s/GRAKA/Graka
<sampleee> 4GB Ram
<sampleee> und...
<sampleee> sekunde
<sampleee> zotac9500GT mit nvidia halt
<sampleee> 512mb
<sampleee> pciE
<Robert_Zenz> sampleee, also bei den Xalloc warnungen, würd ich eher tippen das er entweder keinen RAM oder keinen Video-Speicher mehr hergeben kann, aber ein Programm noch fleißig anfordert.
<sampleee> jo da stimme ich zu
<bekks> df -h, free -m nopasten.
<sampleee> aber an dieser stelle ist ja auch eh nix abgeschmiert
<sampleee> das interessante ist, dass wenn ich den empfohlenen nvidia-triber (prop.), dann läuft ja alles wunderbar
<sampleee> ähhh
<Robert_Zenz> sampleee, wie?
<sampleee> ja wenn ich den entferne.... sorry
<bekks> 1110 223815 < bekks> df -h, free -m nopasten.
<sampleee> verstehst du?
<werner_> hi all
<werner_> ich habe mal ne frage, ich habe derzeit xubuntu auf meinem laptop möchte aber gerne ubuntu haben, kann ich das irgendwie ändern oder muss ich alles neu installieren?
<Robert_Zenz> werner_, ubuntu-desktop installieren sollte eigentlich reichen.
<werner_> sagt er kennt er nicht
<werner_> aptitude kennt der auch nicht
<werner_> also irgendwie ist xubuntu doof
<rumpel_> werner_, sudo apt-get install aptitude
<werner_> E: Paket >>aptitude<< hat keine Installationskandidaten
<Robert_Zenz> werner_, aptitude-gtk
<rumpel_> o.O
<Robert_Zenz> rumpel_, die scheinen das zusammen gefasst zu haben.
<werner_> hängt ab von aptitude ist aber nicht installierbar
<Robert_Zenz> OKay, jetzt stimm ich rumpel zu.
<werner_> hängt ab von libcairomm.... ist aber nicht installierbar
<dauerflucher> werner_: $ cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<dauerflucher> ,nopasten? werner
<shetlandpony> werner: Um einen Text zu nopasten, gehe folgendermassen vor: Folge dem Link http://paste.pocoo.org . Waehle das Textfeld aus und kopiere dort hinein deinen Text, den du anderen zugaenglich machen moechtest. Klicke dann "Absenden". Die Seite wird neu laden und eine andere URL haben. Ueber diese URL ist mein Paste dann fuer andere erreichbar, dh. diese URL gibst du dann in den Channel.
<werner_> http://nopaste.info/555cc2eb3f.html
<dauerflucher> werner_:$ sudo apt-get update
<werner_> fertig
<dauerflucher> werner_: und wenn du's jetzt nochmal mit der installation versuchst?
<werner_> das gleiche
<dauerflucher> werner_: spontan würde ich sagen, änder mal den server für die softwarequellen…
<dauerflucher> mehr fällt mir gerade nicht dazu ein
<werner_> ok werde mir da was überlegen, danke euch erstmal
<dauerflucher> werner_: System → Softwarequellen (oder so ähnlich)
<werner_> morgen arbeiten
<werner_> werde mich wieder melden, jetzt erstmal schlafen
<werner_> danke euch trotzdem erstmal
<snooky> hi all
<snooky> war gerade mit dem nick werner on
<snooky> hat mir keine ruhe gelassen *g*
<snooky> musste noch main usw in die sources.list tuen, jetzt gehts 
<snooky> dann müsst ich ja auch gleich gnome haben, oder?
<rumpel_> jo
<dauerflucher> snooky: das metapaket ubuntu-desktop installiert das alles mit
<snooky> und das xf... ist dann gleich weg
<rumpel_> snooky, nö... hast doch die auswahl im login-manager
<snooky> dann wird mein dad sich freuen :)
<snooky> ja aber es soll halt immer gnome sein
<dauerflucher> snooky: der displaymanager (GDM) wählt normalerweise immer die letzte sitzung
<bekks> Ja, die Auswahl merkt der sich ja auch.
<simon_ftw> wie kann ich midi-dateien abspielen?
<dauerflucher> ,MIDI? simon_ftw
<shetlandpony> simon_ftw, MIDI ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/MIDI - Weitere Infos im query ...
<snooky> es geht darum, mein dad hat auf seinem pc debian, und er hat sich jetzt noch einen laptop geholt, er würde gerne alles möglichst gleich haben, er ist halt schon alt, also so wie er es kennt, also versuchte ich es mit debian auf dem lappi da hatte ich aber nur probleme mit dem wlan also dachte ich halt an ubuntu bzw. xubuntu, naja, das sieht aber anders aus, er hätte es gerne vom aussehen wie bei seinem pc also gnome
<dauerflucher> snooky: man kann das erscheinungsbild sehr umfangreich anpassen
<DeannaT2> snooky, und gnome ist bei ubuntu auch kein problem
<snooky> wenn es halt so ist wie auf seinem debian, also gnome dann ist alles toll ;)
<snooky> und das xf.. kann ich ja gleich löschen, oder?
<simon_ftw> was macht [?
<dauerflucher> snooky: ja, kannst du
<floogy> snooky, DeannaT2, hab' ich was verpasst? Ich dachte gnome ist default bei ubuntu. 
<snooky> bei xubuntu aber nicht
<dauerflucher> snooky: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Desktopumgebung_deinstallieren
<snooky> thx
<floogy> snooky, ja, stimmt...
<snooky> warum ist der unterschied eigentlich so krass zwischen debian und ubuntu?
<dauerflucher> snooky: weil das vom erscheinungsbild bei den meisten distributionen so ist
<floogy> snooky, ? findest Du?
<snooky> floogy, ja, sagen wir mal usb wlan noname stick
<snooky> bei debian, kompilieren falls vorhanden, usw, bei ubuntu rein und es geht
<dauerflucher> snooky: welches debian?
<snooky> habe ja gerade den fall
<snooky> lenny
<dauerflucher> snooky: das ist debian stable
<floogy> snooky, Naja, manche Dinge sind bei ubuntu, andere bei debian besser vorkonfiguriert...
<snooky> ich selber nutze auch debian aber halt kabel, mag wlan nicht so
<dauerflucher> snooky: ubuntu benutzt als basis nicht debian stable, sondern debian unstable… noch fragen?
<snooky> ne
<snooky> :)
<snooky> aber es basiert irgendwie alles auf debian, oder?
<floogy> Ja
<dauerflucher> zum teil ja
<snooky> in debian.de sagen viele, debian ist "nackt" nach der installation und was man will muss man sich selber machen
<Longbottom> simon_ftw: Vielleicht hilft dir 'man [' oder 'help ['.
<snooky> ist ja dann schon fast wie gentoo o.O
<floogy> snooky, verbraucht aber weniger Strom
<snooky> was? debian?
<floogy> als gentoo
<snooky> aso, ok ^^
<snooky> aber gentoo hat standart mässig ne bunte bash :)
<floogy> Das Paketsystem. Ok inzwischen ist gentroo ja auch 'ne binary distri
<snooky> bei debian musste ich das erst machen
<dauerflucher> ,ot?
<shetlandpony> Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<floogy> jo, ich geh' auch mal zu Bett, gn8
<dauerflucher> n8
<snooky> ich auch ^^
<snooky> naja, tv gucken und warten bis der fertig ist
<snooky> bis morgen @ all und thx nochmal
<snooky> gn8
<dauerflucher> ,afk? snooky|haia
<shetlandpony> Sorry dauerflucher, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber afk
<dauerflucher> ,away? snooky|haia
<shetlandpony> snooky|haia: Bitte verzichte auf Away-Nicks wie paul|essen, paul|afk, etc und automatische oeffentliche Bekanntgabe deiner Abwesenheit - viele im IRC finden es stoerend. Verwende doch einfach die Standard-Funktion im IRC: /away Grund der Abwesenheit
<snooky> *winke winke*
<soc> hi
<soc> ich brause gerade durchs wiki, weil ich grafische oberflächen suche um subversion zu konfigurieren
<soc> anscheinend gibts da mindestens 5 zur auswahl
<soc> RapidSVN, kdesvn, PySVN Workbench, Nautilus SVN-Script und RabbitVCS ... hat irgendjemand schon eines/mehrere benutzt und kann was empfehlen?
<zeitsofa> hat jemand eine idee/howto/tutorial wie ich apache vor einen websphere schalten kann?
#ubuntu-de 2010-11-11
<bullgard4>  /proc/net ist ein Softlink auf /proc/self/net. /proc/self ist ein Softlink auf /proc/3095. /proc/3095/ ist ein Verzeichnis mit der Größe null. Es enthält u. a. das Verzeichnis /proc/3095/net/ . Dieses Verzeichnis hat die Größe null. Es enthält 44 Dateien, alle mit der Größe null. Warum hat der Kernel diese 44 Dateien angelegt, so daß sie auch in /proc/3095/net/ angezeigt werden?
<minze> Moin, es ist doch nicht möglich eine ubuntu-iso bootfähig auf eine dvd zu brennen oder irre ich mich da ?
<brot> du irrst dich da.
<odb|fidel_> minze: was genau ist dein problem?
<minze> ich habe keine leere cd-rohling daheim :D
<odb|fidel_> dann verwende halt ein usb-medium
<minze> und das bios unterstützt kein boot vom usb-medien aus
<minze> von*
<brot> odb|fidel_: du verstehst das problem nicht ganz ;)
<brot> minze: ja, die cd-isos kann man einfach auf einen dvd-rohling brennen
<minze> war das jetzt ironisch gemeint? Wie gesagt es soll ein bootfähiges Medium am ende dabei rauskommen, das man iso's als "isos" auf cd dvd und blurays speichern kann war mir schon bewusst
<brot> ...
<brot> minze: ich wollt schon drauf raus, dass man das image auf ne dvd brennen kann, und das bootet dann.
<minze> dann bitt ich nochmal um verzeihung dafür das ich jemanden ironie unterstellt habe :)
<minze> und danke nochmal :)
<odb|fidel_> brot: ich hätte ja eher gesagt - die frage war unpräzise ...aber letzlich auch wurscht ;)
<brot> odb|fidel_: jo, das mit dem du verstehst nicht ganz war etwas unhöflich :D
<keule> hi! Wie kann ich eine forkbombe (in c) sicher testen?
<brot> keule: virtuelle maschine
<brot> oder, limits setzen
<keule> reicht da ulimit? und was gebe ich am besten als limit an?
<keule> außerdem möchte ich die forkbomb als c-programm compilieren und weiß nicht ob das dann mit ulimit funktioniert
<RedKnight> while {fork()} ? EIn Klassiker :D
<apollo13> keule: warum sollte ulimit dann nicht funktionieren?
<keule> nein, klappt
<keule> :)
<dennis___> Hallo. Ich benutze 10.04 und verwende VPNC mit dem NetWorkmanager (Grundlage: VPNC inkl. hybrid auth. von https://launchpad.net/~sroecker/+archive/ppa). Bei der Konfiguration des VPN-Profils über die "Netzwerkverbindungen" muss ein Zertifikat ausgewählt werden - an unserer Hochschule ist dies jedoch eine ganze Zertifikatskette (http://www.rz.htw-berlin.de/de/das_hochschulrechenzentrum/ssl/pki/htw/zertifikate/telekomchain.pem) - jetzt die Frage: Ist 
<dennis___> jemanden bekannt ob VPNC Zertifikatsketten versteht?
<dennis___> Der Verbindungsaufbau mit einer Zertifikatskette schlägt fehl - wenn jedoch mit einer alten Konfiguration nur ein Zertifikat (keine Kettte; Deutsche Telekom Root CA 2) ausgewählt wird - funktioniert der Verbindungsaufbau.
<pog> gib es ein Tool, wo man die Sources, so wie in sources.list angegeben browsen kann, d.h. kontrollieren, was drauf ist. ?
<pog> na, mit dem Browser kommt man auf die http:// muss man nur noch rausfinden, wie das organisiert ist.
<Yan_Nick> Morgen :) Das ist meine rc.local http://pastebin.com/bU5B4BBz. Wieso wird sie beim Start nicht ausgeführt? Mein Solr wird nicht gestartet.
<apollo13> warum verwendest du nicht init.d dafür wieder jeder andere auch?
<apollo13> und /etc/init.d/psa ist für die fish
<apollo13> und etwas in /root/ sowieso auch
<Yan_Nick> apollo13: Wieso? Das ist doch ein ganz normaler Befehl. Wenn ich den einfach so ausführe, klappt es doch auch.
<apollo13> /etc/init.d/psa start kann das debian init system für dich übernehmen, in etc/rc.local ist es eher sinnfrei; und nunja wenn du daten in /root ablagerst sollst du leiden (meiner meinung nach)
<apollo13> von apt-get install solr wohl mal abgesehen
<Yan_Nick> apollo13: Wie kann ich dann dafür sorgen, dass java -jar /root/apache-solr-1.4.0/example/start.jar bei jedem Start ausgeführt wird? Ist nämlich doof, dass jedesmal manuell zu machen.
<apollo13> über init.d skripte
<apollo13> bzw inzwischen wohl upstart
<Yan_Nick> apollo13: Ubuntu 8.04
<apollo13> Yan_Nick: server install oder desktop
<apollo13> anyways 8.04 ist noch init.d
<apollo13> ist 8.04 überhaupt noch supported?
<Deem> apollo13: noch ja
<Deem> imo bis nächstes jahr
<apollo13> achja server fünf und desktop drei oder wie war das?
<Yan_Nick> ,init.d?
<Deem> glaube
<shetlandpony> Sorry Yan_Nick, ich weiss nichts ueber init.d, ich assoziiere aber gdm restarten und gnome neu starten damit
<Yan_Nick> apollo13: Also Server. Und wie läuft das mit den Init-Skripten ab?
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Ubuntu/Releases  hier nochmal kurz die übersicht über die EOL
<apollo13> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dienste
<distax> pog: 10.10 ?
<distax> pog: Software Center: Edit->Sources
<distax> pog: oder edit menu, und da unter adminstration software sources aktivieren
<Yan_Nick> apollo13: Ich kann das Start-Skript schreiben, mit Stopp kriege ich nicht hin, da ich ja nur was ausführen will.
<apollo13> nein du willst auch stoppen
<apollo13> wenn die maschine runterfährt zb
<Yan_Nick> apollo13: Das wäre dann ja einfach ein "abbrechen"
<Deem> dann wäre es doch praktischer 2 skripts zu schreiben und die in die jeweiligen runlevel zu packen?
<apollo13> Deem: why, init scripts können beides und tun im normalfall das richtige
<Deem> Yan_Nick: es ist besser ein programm sauber zu schließen anstelle ihm einfach den boden unter den füßen wegzuziehen
<Deem> apollo13: auch wieder war
<Deem> wahr*
<apollo13> Yan_Nick: abbrechen ist leicht gesagt, stell dir vor das schreibt grad in ne datei und du killst es einfach weg
<Yan_Nick> apollo13: Wie kann ich dann denn Solr beenden?
<apollo13> keine Ahnung, ich verwende solr nicht
<Yan_Nick> ...apollo13: Und ich kann das nicht so lassen wie es ist, allerdings so, dass es funktioniert?
<apollo13> Yan_Nick: nein, solr als root aufzurufen ist selbstmord, examples/start wohl auch
<k1l> Yan_Nick: was sagen denn die entwickler, wie man solr starten/stoppen soll
<Yan_Nick> k1l: mit java :)
<apollo13> fail
<Yan_Nick> k1l: Man muss das Ding halt starten.
<Yan_Nick> http://techgurulive.com/2009/10/22/how-to-start-solr-on-linux-system/
<Yan_Nick> java -jar start.jar :D
<Yan_Nick> k1l: Und?
<Deem> die tty laufen doch über den framebuffer, richtig?
<sash_> ja
<Deem> ok. warum kann dann meine grafikkarte die tty unter 9.10 darstellen, aber unter 10.04.1 seh ich jetzt nur noch so ein schwirrendes gestreife?
<Deem> liegt das an playmouth?
<sash_> es heißt plymouth
<sash_> und ja, kann damit oder mit kms zusammenhängen
<Deem> plymouth. meint ich doch =) wie kann ich das umstellen, bzw umgehen, damit ich die ttys auch nutzen kann?
<sash_> booten, in kerneloptionen nosplash oder sowas
<sash_> gibt n wiki-artikel dazu afaik
<Deem> splash und quit sind schon raus aus den bootoptionen
<Deem> quite*
<Deem> quiet*
<VERiTAZ> Morgen
<KojiroAK> VERiTAZ: versuch mal ein /msg KojiroAK blub
<koegs> Deem: gibt noch noplymouth
<nunatak> gibts eigentlich eine history der zurückliegenden aktualisierungen? also welche pakete aktualisiert wirden. in synaptic steht im verlauf nur das, was direkt über synaptic installiert/deinstalliert wurde.
<Gmorek> Hi, ich wollte mal kurz nachfragen. Die Nvidia Grafiktreiber sind bloß propietär und die Radeon hatten freie Treiber, oder? Und Intel versorgt selbst mit offenen Treibern.
<odb|fidel_> nunatak: das ubuntu-software-center macht ne art history
<mgolisch> /var/log/dpkg.log
<dauerflucher> oder /var/log/apt/term.log
<dauerflucher> nunatak: besser noch /var/log/apt/history.log
<dauerflucher> das werden auch die jeweiligen aktionen korrekt aufgelistet - bpsw. install, purge oder update
<amd> Hallo, ich hätte da eine Frage und zwar würde ich gerne wissen wie man bei Ubuntu die auf der linken Seite liegenden Buttons auf die rechte bringt.
<amd> Ich hörte es soll nicht allzu schwer sein
<odb|fidel_> amd: eine variante is das tool "ubuntu-tweak" - damit isses recht simpel
<dauerflucher> amd: das ist so einfach und so oft erklärt worden, dass du das längst in einer suchmaschine hättest finden müssen - lmfgty
<k1l> amd: google mal nach ubuntu buttons rechts
<amd> danke sehr :)
<dauerflucher> die einfache zeile wäre gewesen… gconftool-2 --set /apps/metacity/general/button_layout --type string menu:minimize,maximize,close
<dauerflucher> aber gut.
<k1l> ich meine ich hätte da auch mal nen bot command gemacht. mal grade suchen
<dauerflucher> ,buttons?
<shetlandpony> Sorry dauerflucher, ich weiss nichts ueber buttons, ich assoziiere aber Pypanel damit
<dauerflucher> ,rechts?
<shetlandpony> Sorry dauerflucher, ich weiss nichts ueber rechts, ich assoziiere aber fensterknoepfe und Firefox Suchfeld damit
<dauerflucher> ah
<dauerflucher> ,fensterknoepfe?
<shetlandpony> Um die Fensterknoepfe wieder nach rechts zu "verschieben", gebe man folgendes in Google ein um tausende von Ergebnissen zu bekommen: "ubuntu lucid fenster knoepfe rechts"
<dauerflucher> LOL
<k1l> :)
<nunatak> dauerflucher: genau das hab ich gesucht. danke!
<nunatak> odb|fidel_: software-center macht wahrscheinlich auch nur eine wenn auch damit installiert wurde. das SC benutze ich aber nur äußerst selten.
<odb|fidel_> nunatak: ne - ich verwend das SW center quasi auch nie - denke der klinkt sich ins apt log
<odb|fidel_> aber ... kannst du ja relativ simpel testen - feel free
<mgolisch> ich benutze fast immer apt
<mgolisch> geht viel schneller als in soner ollen gui rumklicken
<odb|fidel_> mgolisch: yep
<odb|fidel_> wollte nur darauf raus dass er die frage ja mit nem simplen install des paketes xy gegentesten kann
<odb|fidel_> und es wäre halt ne grafische form der historie - was dem einen oder anderen gf wichtig is -wenngleich der aspekt in der frage gaenzlich ignoriert wurde
<dauerflucher> irgendwo muss synaptic die history aber auch ablegen…
<dauerflucher> hmkay… synaptic legt seine history getrennt davon ab… in /root/.synaptic/log
<dauerflucher> eine datei pro vorgang
<dauerflucher> sau behindert!
<sash_> dauerflucher: da legt es die mit sicherheit nicht standardmaessig ab. wenn doch, ist das n designfehler
<dauerflucher> sash_: das liegt vermutlich daran, dass du synaptic ja prinzipiell al superuser aufrufst
<sash_> ja, aber ueber policykit
<bullgard4> Pidgin  2.7.3 hat im Kommunikationsfenster zum betreffenden Jabber-Kommunikationspartner eine Schaltfläche »Aufmerksamkeit!«. Was für eine Reaktion löst das Betätigen dieser Schaltfläche im Client des Kommunikationspartners aus? 
<k1l> bullgard4: ich denke das löst eher was bei dir aus. z.b. in dne vordergrund oder blinken im systray bei neuer nachricht
<nunatak> odb|fidel_: ok, schau ich auch mal
<bullgard4> k1l: hm.
<odb|fidel_> bullgard4: liegt es nichtz nahe das im pdigin channel zu fragen?
<sash_> bullgard4: nein tut es nicht
<sash_> es tut das, was du vermutet hast
<sash_> wenn der client der gegenseite es unterstuetz
<bullgard4> odb|fidel_: So nahe lag es nicht. ich wußte gar nicht, daß es einen Pidgin-Kanal gibt.
<dauerflucher> bullgard4: pidgin.im >> HELP
<odb|fidel_> bullgard4: das is ne interessante "ausrede" ;)
<nunatak> odb|fidel_: sogar schön übersichtlich! ;)
<dauerflucher> und einen IRC channel hat praktisch jedes größeres projekt… das gehört zum guten ton
<odb|fidel_> bullgard4: zumindest in freenode findest du meinst nen channel zu derart apps
<odb|fidel_> nunatak: i know - ich verwend das center nur dafür ;)
<nunatak> kann ich denn bei xsane ein gescanntes dokument nicht mehr zuschneiden? und wo sind all die optionen wie "vorschau scan" etc. hingekommen? installierte version 0.997
<ppq> bullgard4: habs dir mal demonstriert, siehe pidgin
<bullgard4> ppq: Hast Du 3 Mal auf die Schaltfläche geklickt?
<ppq> jo
<bullgard4> Ah! Dann habe ich den Effekt! --  Vielen Dank!
<dauerflucher> bullgard4: und was genau ist der effekt jetzt?
<bullgard4> dauerflucher: ich erhalte im Fettdruck die Zeile: "(Zeitstempel) ppq hat bei Ihnen angeklopft!"
<nunatak> jetzt hab ich mir grad die ppa für simple-scan eingebaut, sources aktualisiert, aber synaptic zeigt immer noch die installierte version als die aktuellste. wieso?
<dauerflucher> bullgard4: und sonst?! ich meine, muss da nichts laut geben, sich in den vordergrund drängeln oder den xserver zu absturz bringen?
<dauerflucher> nunatak: vergleich mal die versionen im PPA und die auf deinem rechner
<nunatak> dauerflucher: ;) nee, ich hab 2.32.0 installiert. das ist die maverick standard. in der ppa ist eine 2.32.0.1 nicht viel mehr aber immerhin. vielleicht reichts um den neu aufgetretenen Bug zu vertreiben.
<dauerflucher> nunatak: in dem PPA sind nur gar keine pakete für maverick
<spY|da> gibt es eine alternative zu sshfs fuer windows? ich denke ueber ssl samba nach aber vllt gibts da was besseres?
<spY|da> sprich ich will auf meinem ubuntu nen fileserver haben der aber "sicher" ist und ich per drag and drop dateien von windows auf meinen fileserver schieben kann 
<mgolisch> wo ist dein windows?
<spY|da> im gleichen netzwerk wenn du das meinst 
<nunatak> dauerflucher: oha, stimmt! das ist ja nur für lucid. mist! 
<mgolisch> und genau warum willst du irgendwas verschluesseln?
<mgolisch> ich wuerd entweder ssh tunnels nehmen mit samba oder halt ne software die sftp/scp kann
<mgolisch> wie zb sftpdrive oder http://www.swish-sftp.org/
<mgolisch> lezteres ist frei aber wohl nicht ganz ausgereift
<bullgard4> dauerflucher: Der Rechner, auf dem ich das ausprobiert habe, ist nicht ganz verlässig mit Ereignistönen. Die Benachrichtigungsanzeige zeigt den Lautstärkeregler schwarz, aber wenn ich in Amarok ein Musikstück abspiele, dann sehe ich zwar die Balken im Spektralanalysator tanzen, höre das Musikstück aber nicht in den beiden Lautsprechern des Laptoprechners. (Ich habe im Moment keine...
<bullgard4> ...Zeit, mich...
<bullgard4> ...um dieses Detail zu kümmern.)
<dauerflucher> bullgard4: war auch mehr als scherz gemeint diese frage ;)
<amd> Ich bins nochmal, gibts eigentlich den Iron-Browser auch für linux?
<mgolisch> was ist ein iron browser?
<amd> Eine "entschlackte" Version des Chrome Browsers :)
<mgolisch> entschlackt?
<amd> http://www.srware.net/software_srware_iron.php
<mgolisch> wozu braucht man das?
<amd> wobei, der fällt mir gerade ein... ist "chromium" nicht bereits von den ganzen datenübermittelungszeugs befreit?
<amd> da*
<mgolisch> ka
<mgolisch> ist mir auch latte
<mgolisch> hab eh nen google account
<mgolisch> die sehen eh alles was ich da suche
<amd> :O
<amd> Kommt ganz drauf an, imo
<k1l> amd: das fragst du am besten die iron jungs selber. 
<apollo13> als ob du dafür nen account brauchst, selbst durchs suchen auf google wissen die zu viel^^
<k1l> ,chromium? amd hier gibts infos zu chomium
<shetlandpony> amd hier gibts infos zu chomium: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Chromium
<amd> ich benutze scroogle
<yogg> Hi
<yogg> Ich habe hier einen Laptop mit Ubuntu 10.04 und NVIDIA Grafik Karte (nvidia Treiber installiert). Nun habe ich das Problem das per Dockingstation ein zweiter Monitor angeschlossen wird. Ich kann 2 Monitore ohne Probleme mit dem nvidia tool konfigurieren, aber wenn ich den Laptop ohne zweiten Monitor starte dann verhält er sich so als wäre der zweite Monitor noch dran :/
<yogg> Kann ich ihm irgendwie einreden 1 Monitor -> Verwende Konfiguration für einen Monitor. 2 Monitor -> Verwende Konfiguration für zwei Monitore?
<mgolisch> yogg: wie hast du es denn konfiguriert?
<yogg> Als Twinview
<yogg> mit   sudo nvidia-settings
<mgolisch> und was passiert wenn der zweite monitor nicht da ist?
<yogg> Der Laptop monitor bleibt als sekundärer Monitor konfiguriert
<yogg> man sieht also nen leeren desktop
<yogg> und kann mit der Maus seitlich rausfahren
<mgolisch> hm naja mal das treiber handbuch gelsen?
<mgolisch> geht der zweite monitor wenn du garnix konfigurierst?
<dauerflucher> ich glaube einfach, dass das "nvidia-tool" ein entfernen bzw. nur temporäres einrichten eines zweiten monitors gar nicht vorsieht
<yogg> Wenn ich gar nichts konfiguriere dann ist der zweite Monitor disabled und bleibt schwarz
<yogg> Das komische daran ist   ich habe einen anderen Laptop ebenfalls mit nvidia karte + treiber aber mit Ubuntu 9.04
<yogg> Dort läufts
<yogg> Konnte aber den Unterschied noch nicht wirklich festellen
<dauerflucher> yogg: vielleicht ein jahr entwicklung im treiber?
<dauerflucher> und da muss nicht unbedingt was gutes bei rumkommen dann
<yogg> möglich wärs :/
<yogg> Ich kann aber leider den normalen Ubuntu Treiber nicht verwenden. Wenn zwei Monitore angeschlossen sind fängt alles an zu flimmern
<k1l> aha, da kommen wir der sache ja schon näher :)
<Veritaz> Hey Ho kurze frage von nem anfänger ich würd gern ein paar programme in den systemstart hinzufügen
<Veritaz> nun kann ich unter befehl den programmpfad suchen aber wo werden die programme abgelegt
<dauerflucher> ,autostart? Veritaz
<shetlandpony> Veritaz, autostart ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Autostart
<odb|fidel_> Veritaz: alt+f2 -> startup applications
<Veritaz> also in welchem ordner finde ich zum beispiel mein x-chat
<koegs> ,fail? dauerflucher
<shetlandpony> dauerflucher: AAH THE FAILURE IT BURNS!
<dauerflucher> ,lag? koegs
<shetlandpony> Sorry dauerflucher, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber lag
<Veritaz> ja ich weiß wo man den systemstart findet aber nich wo ich meine programme finde
<dauerflucher> Veritaz: der aufruf ist global und bedarf meistens keinen pfad
<koegs> ,nochmal fail?
<shetlandpony> Sorry koegs, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber nochmal fail
<odb|fidel_> Veritaz: probiers einfach mal mit dem paketnamen ;)
<webs553> Hi, ich möchte mit rar auf der Konsole ca. 60 500mb Dateien in 40mb Stückchen mit rar packen. Wie stell ich das am geschicktesten an, so dass ich nicht für jede Datei ein eigenes Kommando abgeben muss? Bis jetzt bin ich bei "rar a -m0 -v40M archiv.rar *.raw". Aber hier werden alle Dateien in eine Split-Serie gepackt. Ich möchte jede Datei in eine einzelne Serie haben. Wie stell ich das an?
<koegs> web553: mit ne for-schleife oder find und exec
<odb|fidel_> Veritaz: d.h. du musst z.b. für das programm "gkrellm" nur gkrellm reinschreiben - nicht inkl. dem etwaigen pfad
<bullgard4> dauerflucher: Wenn die Ereignistöne eingeschaltet sind, dann sieht man die Mitteilung: "ppq hat bei Ihnen angeklopft" und hört gleichzeitig auch noch einen speziellen Ereigniston.
<koegs> Veritaz: im terminal "which <programm>"
<dauerflucher> bullgard4: ok, cool… gut zu wissen
<Veritaz> hm mom ich probiers mal
<Veritaz> maln restart machen und schauen obs geklappt hat :o)
<ko_> hallo
<Veritaz> ok klappt mit xchat aber mit empathy nicht (wobei letzteres auch nicht so wichtig ist)
<leszek> hi
<Veritaz> wenn ich den packetnamen mal nicht weiß und den pfad suche wo finde ich die programme den trotzdem so zur info?
<odb|fidel_> Veritaz: les dich mal in locate/find etc ein - könnte dir ggf helfen
<ko_> ich habe eine USB-Kamera, die ich über einen USB-Hub an meinen Laptop (Hardy Heron , und Lucid Lynx nur testweise) anschließen möchte. Sie braucht in diesem Fall 500mA. Es muss also ein Powered Hub sein. Ich habe hier mehrere Hubs mit einem Netzteil. Davon funktioniert die Kamera (älteres Model) unter Hardy nur mit einem Hub. Das neuere Modell der Kamera funktioniert unter Lucid mit allen...
<ko_> ...Hubs. Woran kann das liegen? Am Treiber?
<dauerflucher> Veritaz: man kann in der paketverwaltung nachsehen, welche dateien ein paket installiert hat
<odb|fidel_> ko_: usb-hubs sind im regelfall boese/crap/problembehaftet - hilft dir leider nur bedingt - is aber leider so
<Veritaz> odb: kk thx hab bis jetzt nur den allgemeinen einführungsartikel gelesen mich im forum geregt und ein bisschen rumprobiert
<dauerflucher> Veritaz: die binaries für die programme liegen in irgendeinem der verzeichnisse, die in der PATH deklariert sind :$ echo $PATH
<ko_> odb|fidel: Dann liegt es also wohl nicht am Treiber?
<ko_> es sind zwei verschiedene Treiber.
<ko_> alte Kamera: alter Treiber, neue Kamera: neuer Treiber
<VERiTAZ> rausgeflogen, dauerflucher: so blöd das klingt aber das klingt nach sowas wie eigenschaften -> programmpfad unter windows (ja ihr mögt die vergleiche vllt nicht) wo finde ich das den unter linux oder geht das nur über die shell
<ko_> Könnte es sein, dass Hardy eine andere Energiewaötung hat?
<ko_> Energieverwaltung
<VERiTAZ> <- shell nur kurzen einführungsartikel drüber gelesen
<dadrc> VERiTAZ: which programmname gibt den kompletten pfad aus
<VERiTAZ> haha super habs grad getestet danke dadrc
<VERiTAZ> ist empathy ein guter client (für icq?) und gibts einen mit xmpp wo ich mich mit ins meinvz netzwerk einloggen kann unter linux?
<VERiTAZ> (wenn ich nerve schreit ignort oder kickt mich) ;P
<dadrc> XMPP kann quasi jeder Linux-Mulitmessenger
<dauerflucher> VERiTAZ: als alternative zu empathy kannst du nochmal pidgin ausprobieren
<dadrc> Empathy ist ok, alternativ benutzen viele Leute Pidgin
<VERiTAZ> ok werd ich gleich mal installieren und schauen was ich besser find pidgin gibts glaub ich auch für windows mobile oder?
<dadrc> Allerdings wird meinVZ mit keinem davon funktionieren im Moment, weil die Typen da sich nicht an die Standards halten
<miks> hi
<dadrc> Zumindest für Windows
<VERiTAZ> dadrc: sprich ich brauchs unter linux gar nich erst probieren mich bei -vz einzuloggen?
<dadrc> VERiTAZ: solange du nicht anfängs, selber am Programm Sachen zu verändern, ha
<dadrc> VERiTAZ: siehe http://developer.studivz.net/2010/06/30/xmpp-chat-beta/
<miks> Habe mir wohl mein ubuntu(10.10) abgeschossen. Wollte openvpn installieren, installation funktionierte auch, jedoch hatte ich probleme mit dem bridging, wenn ich die bridge eingerichtet habe, so kam ich nicht mehr ins netz. Nun saß ich 1-2 Wochen nicht mehr am system, wollte es gestern starten, leider funzt das Inet nun gar nicht mehr. eth0 interface is nicht up, ifconfig eth0 up, bringt das interface zwar hoch, leider aber keine verbindung
<VERiTAZ> dadrc: haha ohne tutorial o.Ä. denke ich nicht das ich mich einfach so an ein programm ransetzen kann und es verändere
<miks> ip, subnetz, dns etc wurde nicht vergeben, wenn ich dies mit den network manager selbst einstellen, habe ich immer noch keine verbindung. Den router anpingen kann ich jedoch
<miks> dem... afaik...
<webs553> koegs: meinst du sowas in der Art? Wenn ich das aber nun ausführe macht er trotzdem nicht was ich möchte, sondern schmeist wieder alles in ein Archiv http://paste.pocoo.org/show/289845/
<miks> http://wiki.openvpn.eu/index.php/Config_ServerNET_Bridging dieses howto hab ich benutzt.
<koegs> webs553: mit *.wmv ist das ja wohl klar...
<webs553> ok, danke, stimmt ^^
<jokrebel> hi
<miks> hi
<VERiTAZ> ich beles mich grade in terminalbefehlen startx ist das sowas wie ne vmware unter linux und ist das von werk auf installiert (ubuntu netbook edition)?  wenn ich es starten will sagt er ich hab keine autorisierung muss ich es als root user starten?
<SunLee> ne frage geht jz etwa cabal-client ausführung auch unter virtuallerumgebung auszuführen 
<miks> start x ?
<miks> damit startest du die gui
<miks> also die grafische oberfläche wenn du in der shell bist
<VERiTAZ> ups
<dadrc> VERiTAZ: dein X läuft schon, sonst wärst du nicht hier
<VERiTAZ> aso ok
<jokrebel> VERiTAZ: und - NEIN - man starte X nicht als root oder über sudo.
<VERiTAZ> tut mir leid wenn ich nerve aber der wechsel ist schon ein bisschen komisch da kommen für mich ein paar fragen auf die ihr bestimmt schon 100 mal beantwortet habt oder als selbstverständlich anseht
<miks> du nervst nicht
<miks> also frag :)
<dauerflucher> ,einsteiger? VERiTAZ
<shetlandpony> VERiTAZ, Einsteiger ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Einsteiger - Weitere Infos im query ...
<VERiTAZ> aber hab ich das recht verstanden wenn ich im terminal was mit root rechten starten will dann muss ich davor sudo schreiben?
<VERiTAZ> ja einsteiger tut hab ich mich eingelesen
<miks> richtig
<VERiTAZ> und den sicherheitsartikel fand ich ziemlich gut
<miks> du kannst das auch umgehen, bzw damit du es nicht immer eintippern musst tippst du "sudo -s" ein
<miks> so brauchste das pass nur einmal eingeben, bis das terminal geschlossen wird
<VERiTAZ> ok aber im allgemeinen hat es keinen sinn firefox mit rootrechten zu starten oder ähnliches oder gibts programme wo es von vorteil wäre
<miks> nein
<miks> auf keinen fall
<miks> am besten so gut wie nie mit root arbeiten
<LetoThe2nd> ,sudo? VERiTAZ, bitte lesen...
<shetlandpony> VERiTAZ, bitte lesen...: Mit sudo erlangt man kurzzeitig Administratorrechte. Falsch eingesetzt kann man sich damit aber auch das System nachhaltig zerstoeren. Daher bitte vor der Verwendung den folgenden Artikel lesen *und* verstehen und sudo nur einsetzen, wenn es Sinn macht und nicht pauschal bei jeder Fehlermeldung. Weitere Infos: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo
<VERiTAZ> haha ja ok ich durchstöber erst noch weiter das wiki anscheinend fehlen mir doch noch mehr grundregeln
<jokrebel> .oO( ist aber ein typischer Anfängerfehler, da dann nicht mehr dran zu denken und dann auch Sachen, die man _nicht_ mit root-Rechten ausführen sollte versehentlich doch damit ausführt. Also lieber expliziet jedes mal sudo davor.
<LetoThe2nd> und das sudo -s ist wirklich, wirklich auch mit vorsicht zu geniessen. genug leuten haben dann zufällig shcon in ein gerade halt noch offenes root-terminal zeug reingeklopft und ärger verursacht. also besser vermeiden, ausser man weiss wirklich, was man da gerade tut.
<miks> schon richtig jokrebel, jedoch ist das ewige sudo tippern auf dauer ein wenig lästig, vorallem wenn man viel in der shell machen muss
<LetoThe2nd> miks: gleichzeitig aber auch ein hervorragender sicherheitsmechanismus. was du daheim machst ist mir egal, aber solche  tips bitte nicht an anfänger.
<VERiTAZ> naja mit shell werd ich denk ich mal wenig am hut haben jedoch ist den wiki artikel lesen die eine sache aber alles merken die andere das festigt sich alles erst im alltag wenns gebraucht wird bei mir
<jokrebel> miks: wann muss man viel inder Shell machen und dann auch noch _jeden_ Befehl als root? eher selten.
<miks> kommt drauf an was man macht
<miks> diverse gruppen einrichten usw, geht nur mit root, also wäre mir neu das es auch so geht
<LetoThe2nd> miks: ich sagte ja, es kann für fortgeschrittene vielen sinn machen - was man aber anfängern nicht direkt auf die nase binden muss.
<miks> ok, also bitte streichen @veritaz :)
<VERiTAZ> aber jetzt letzte frage erstmal ich hab mir grad mal die terminal basic befehle angeschaut das ist ja alles schon bei ubuntu mit drin ab wann brauch ich den überhaupt mal das terminal im alltag oder als fortgeschrittener user bzw was bietet es mir mehr
<miks> sry
<dadrc> VERiTAZ: mit etwas Übung gehen viele Sachen im Terminal schneller als mit 'ner GUI
<jokrebel> miks: aber das wird gerade ein Einsteiger eh eher über die GUI machen. Nutz diesen Befehl solange Du willst, aber empfehle ihn hier bitte nicht - schon gar nicht an Einsteiger ohne dass explizit danach gefragt wird, wie man sich das ständige sudo sparen kann ;-/
<simon_ftw> wie kann ich verhindern dass evolution den hostnamen mitschickt?
<miks> meine ersten gehversuche mit linux waren unter debian, das schon x jahre her, da gabs noch keine großarige gui unterstüzung
<miks> musste x etc alles selber einrichten. da war es recht praktisch
<dauerflucher> ot? miks
<dauerflucher> ,ot? miks
<shetlandpony> miks: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<miks> =)
<miks> aber wenn du so frei bist, mich mehrfach darauf hinzuweisen, evtl hast du auch mal einen augenblick auf mein problem zu schauen ?
<miks> nen schubs in die richtige richtung wäre großartig
<koegs> miks: routen zerschossen, defaultrouter richtig gesetzt?
<koegs> dhcp, static lan, etc.?
<miks> kein dhcp, bin ich kein freund von, alle ips sind statisch vergeben
<miks> eth0 startet auch nicht mehr auf haus aus, muss es per hand starten -> sudo ifconfig eth0 up, bezieht allerdings keine ip, netmask usw
<miks> -auf +von
<jokrebel> miks: geht ein Ping ins Internet? z.B. Ping 194.25.2.129?  
<miks> nein, kann nur den router pingen
<mgolisch> du hast eine route gesetzt?
<mgolisch> ueber den router?
<jokrebel> miks: wie soll es eine IP beziehen wenn dein Router kein DHCP macht?
<miks> dachte mir auch erst er habe probleme mit der host auflösung, aber das ist es nicht
<miks> weil ich sie vorher eingestellt habe bei der installation?
<mgolisch> und?
<miks> es lief ja vorher alles, bis ich mit dem sch... briding versuche gestartet habe
<koegs> solltest du halt mal deine aktionen rückgängig machen
<miks> habe ich versucht, leider ohne erfolg. sonst wäre ich nicht hier
<mgolisch> was verwendest du da? networkmanager? oder interfaces datei?
<koegs> machen wir mal den anfang... 
<miks> habs beides versucht, also mit dem NM, als auch per console mit ifconfig ....
<koegs> ,fn? mkiks
<shetlandpony> mkiks: "Funktioniert nicht" ist keine Fehlermeldung. Bitte beschreibe dein Problem praezise, damit man dir vernuenftig helfen kann. [funktioniert nicht]
<miks> das habe ich doch ?!
<koegs> also logs, durchgeführte aktionen, etc.
<koegs> hier weiß momentan keiner was du an deinem system genau rumgeschraubt hast...
<miks> siehe oben, bin dem tutorial gefolgt
<miks> mehr habe ich nicht gemacht
<miks> http://wiki.openvpn.eu/index.php/Config_ServerNET_Bridging
<miks> zudem halt die beiden script geladen zum starten und stoppen der bridge
<miks> natürlich auch angepasst hat die gegebenheiten meines netzwerkes, also die beiden scripts
<miks> halt
<VERiTAZ> kann es sein das unter ubuntu mein netbook akku schneller leer geht als unter xp home?
<mgolisch> ja
<mgolisch> sehr warscheinlich sogar
<VERiTAZ> und warum? kann ich das tweaken oder ändern oder hab ich da keinen einfluss drauf
<VERiTAZ> (klar weniger programme starten)
<brot> VERiTAZ: mit powertop schauen was den strom verbraucht
<miks> denke mal das beste, wäre die hilfestellung von jmd. der selber openvpn als bridge am laufen hat, und somit evtl weiss woran es hier hakt
<miks> hab auch schon mit dmesg geschaut, allerdings keine fehler finden können.
<VERiTAZ> ok ich beles mich grade danke brot :)
<VERiTAZ> so bin raus danke nochmal
<amd> ich hätte da ein kleineres problem, jedes mal nachdem ich bereits auf "herunterfahren" gedrückt habe, erhalte ich ein erneute frage, "ob ich wirklich sicher sei"
<amd> kann man diese irgendwie unterbinden?
<bullgard4> Ich habe mittels Eingabe von 'sftp://detlef@T43/home/detlef/' in die Eingabezeile des Nautilus eine Verbindung zum Rechner T43 hergestellt. Warum funktioniert nicht die Eingabe 'ftp://detlef@T43/home/detlef'? "Fehler beim Verbinden: Connection refused."
<miks> evtl weil nur secure-FTP erlaubt ist?
<bullgard4> miks: Wer erlaubt bzw. verbietet das?
<miks> configfiles?
<k1l> bullgard4: läuft denn ein ftp server auf dem rechner
<brot> sftp hat mit ftp an sich weniger zu tun
<brot> sondern das läuft über den sshd
<k1l> brot: genau
<jokrebel> bullgard4: sftp geht über ssh (Port 22). für eine direkte ftp-Verbindung brauchst Du keinen laufenden SSH-Server sondern einen Ftp-Server, der dann auf Port 23 lauscht.
<miks> wär mir neu das nen ftp client standardmäßig auf 23 lauscht, wohl eher 21
<miks> öhhm server...
<don0rism> jo is standard protokoll
<jokrebel> jau - sorry vertippt 
<s0nic> hi
<s0nic> kann ich irgendwie rausfinden, welchen treiber ubutnu für meine grafikkarte lädt?
<mgolisch> ja
<mgolisch> das xorg logfile lesen
<s0nic> mgolisch: auf die idee bin ich auch shcon gekommen, leider legt mein ubunt keine an bzw unter /etc/X11 finde ihc keine
<don0rism> less /var/log/messages | grep driver
<k1l> s0nic: /var/log/ mal durchschauen
<s0nic> alles klar
<s0nic> mom
<s0nic> interessant finde ihc, dass die auflösung in utuntub sehr hoch, in der konsole aber total bescheiden ist
<don0rism> welche konsole?
<s0nic> tty1, also wenn ich mit strg+alt +f1 wechsel
<don0rism> strg+alt f3 z.b?
<don0rism> ahh naja ...
<don0rism> isn bissl was anderes
<mgolisch> braucht man ja auch normal nicht
<don0rism> !
<s0nic> naja
<don0rism> hast doch schicke terminal varianten für dein X11 bzw. desktop
<s0nic> kann ichauch nach mehrern begriffen gleichzeitig suchen also grep driver & vga oder so?
<s0nic> geht das?
<don0rism> sicher
<don0rism> mom
<s0nic> also mit & nicht
<don0rism> less /var/log/messages | egrep "nvidia" \ | "..." usw
<s0nic> thx
<don0rism> np
<s0nic> irgendwie stell ich mich zuu bköd an
<s0nic> aber es ist doch möglich, eine geforce 2mx zum laufen zu bkeommen unter ubuntu 10.10
<mgolisch> sollte
<s0nic> naja
<s0nic> es scheint ja zu gehen
<mgolisch> du hast den legacy treiber genommen?
<mgolisch> ansonsten halt nv als treiber verwenden
<don0rism> oder mal unter den eingeschränkten treibern suchen lassen... nvidias rocken eigentlich sehr gut unter ubuntu
<k1l> ,nvidia? s0nic 
<shetlandpony> s0nic: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia
<mgolisch> ne gf 2mx?
<mgolisch> die ist geschaetzte 10 jahre alt oder sp
<mgolisch> ok vieleicht nicht ganz
<s0nic> hehe
<s0nic> shetlandpony: danke
<shetlandpony> no problem s0nic. .oO(living as a bot is boring, in a 19" rack) :S
<s0nic> das hab ihc shocn durch
<s0nic> ah auch gu
<s0nic> t
<s0nic> ;)
<s0nic> naja mgolisch ganz so schlimm ist es nicht. Gibt es sowas wie wgetpaste oder sowas= ich finde da nix passendes
<k1l> ,patebinit? s0nic 
<shetlandpony> Sorry k1l, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber patebinit
<mgolisch> pastebinit
<k1l> ,pastebinit? s0nic 
<shetlandpony> s0nic, pastebinit ist ein Programm mit dem man Dateien #pastebinit /zur/datei.txt# und Ausgabe #ls /etc|pastebinit# direkt nopasten kann, wenn der betreffende Computer am internet angebunden ist. Installieren kannst du es mit sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<k1l> s0nic: hast du denn mal den 96er nvidia versucht?
<s0nic> k1l:  mom
<struan> lol drolliger bot dieses shetlandpony 
<Wedelwolf> moin
<s0nic> http://nopaste.info/4ab3996c19.html
<s0nic> also das is installiert
<s0nic> bzw emerged oder so 
<k1l> s0nic: ähm, warum bist du root? und warum emerged?
<k1l> welches ubuntu ist denn das?
<s0nic> http://pastebin.com/z9jNBqeR
<s0nic> root  bin ihc weil ich hier die gnaze zeit rumpfusch
<s0nic> deshalb
<k1l> root ist unter ubuntu nicht so prikelnd. sudo is the way to go
<s0nic> k1l: is mir zu umständlich
<s0nic> aber das ist ja egal, daran wirds ja hoffenltihc nicht liegen ;)
<s0nic> zumal mir lsmod anzeigt das nvidia geladen ist
<bullgard4> k1l, jokrebel, miks: squid, ProFTPD, vsftpd, curlsftpfs, scponly sind auf dem Rechner T43 nicht installiert. Also wird mein Befehl fehlschlagen, weil kein FTP-Server installiert ist. --  Braucht man heutzutage überhaupt noch einen ftp-Server? Ist das nicht eine veraltete Technik und durch ssh überholt?
<s0nic> bullgard4: kommt darauf an was du machen willst
<k1l> bullgard4: nimm doch sftp
<s0nic> gibt ja auch sftp
<s0nic> ;D
<VERiTAZ> kurze frage wenn ich "sudo powertop" eingebe dann fragt er nach meinem passwort aber ich kann nix eingeben also es hängt sich nicht auf der zeiger blinkt und wartet auf eingabe aber ich kann nix tippen weiß einer warum
<Frickelpit> VERiTAZ: blind tippen und enter
<Frickelpit> das passwort wird nicht angezeigt
<VERiTAZ> auch keine sternchen? ich probiers mal
<miks> wie kann ich von der shell aus das dmesg log direkt in nen txt packen?
<s0nic> mkis cat dmesg > logdatei
<VERiTAZ> hey super danke frickelpit 
<VERiTAZ> das wusste ich nicht das wundert mich das keine sternchen kommen
<Fuchs> s0nic: eher nicht 
<Fuchs> dmesg > logdatei 
<miks> dmesg > dmesg.log.txt
<miks> thx
<s0nic> Fuchs: du hast recht
<s0nic> sorry
<VERiTAZ> Kennt sich einer mit Powertop aus?
<sash_> kann ich ubuntu ueber grub sagen, dass es irgendwas in der fstab ignorieren soll? hab grad n bisschen mist gebaut und jetzt bootet das system nicht mehr 
<k1l> ,powertop? VERiTAZ 
<shetlandpony> Sorry k1l, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber powertop
<s0nic> http://pastebin.com/jRY49BNQ
<s0nic> hat da jemand ne idee
<s0nic> weil ich hab keine mehr ;(
<miks> veritaz
<miks> man powertop?
<miks> man pages ftw :)
<VERiTAZ> kil: hab es übers terminal gestartet und er zeigt mir jetzt die prizesse an was wieviel verbraucht ist logisch da ist ein eintrag [uhci_hcd:usb5, ath9k, i915] <interrupt>
<VERiTAZ>  wollte fragen ob ich den vermeiden kann oder woher der kommt :o)
<k1l> VERiTAZ: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/PowerTOP  aber ab jetzt ist dein metafragen und google konto leer
<VERiTAZ> alles andere sagt mir was (firefox xchat usw versteh ich alles aber mit dem latein kann ich nix anfangen)
<VERiTAZ> ich verstehe ja die funktion nur diese zeile nicht es geht mir um das verständniss der zeile und ob ich dies vermeiden kann
<Frickelpit> VERiTAZ: ath9k ist dein wlantreiber, i915 für deine intelgrafik. möchtest du die nicht lieber behalten? ;-)
<bullgard4> s0nic: sftp funktioniert gut. --  Ich wollte die Möglichkeiten ausprobieren, die Orte > (Netzwerk) > Verbindung zu Server... > (Mit Server verbinden) > Dienste-Typ > Auswahlliste von 7 Diensttypen  bietet. 
<s0nic> ah ok
<VERiTAZ> haha ok mehr wollt ich doch gar nicht ich dachte es wäre irgendwas was ich deaktivieren könnte aber dann lass ich das mal lieber
<k1l> VERiTAZ: überleg mal, alles was komfort ist verbraucht strom. mach wlan, etc aus und du sparst ne menge
<Frickelpit> vw
<Frickelpit> gnarf
<miks> k1l: sag ihm wie
<Frickelpit> VERiTAZ: es gibt keinen grund etwas „abzuschalten“
<sash_> ah, einfach mal 2 minuten in ruhe lassen
<VERiTAZ> ja k1l ich konnte nur mit der zeile nichts anfangen deswegen hab ich rat bei euch gesucht nicht wegen dem programm da hab ich mich belesen
<miks> doch Frickepit, da sein akku im nu leer ist
<miks> steht weiter oben ...
<Frickelpit> miks: und wenn er im netz surfen will, braucht er wlan
<VERiTAZ> frickelpit naja firefox und xchat sind auch ganz oben mit dabei nun weiß ich das ich sowas eher vermeiden sollte und die zeile stand da auch nur mit der konnte ich nix anfangen
<gmorek> Hi, ich habe gerade meine Grafikkarte ausgetauscht. (nvidia zu ati) Im wiki steht ich soll jetzt den xserver neu wie ich das unter 10.10 machen soll.
<VERiTAZ> ich weiß ja nicht ob ihr als anfänger diese [uhci_hcd:usb5, ath9k, i915] <interrupt>
<VERiTAZ>  zeile sofort interpretieren konntet
<Frickelpit> VERiTAZ: zur not hilft google
<gmorek> Hmpf, zu dumm zum Copy and Paste ...
<gmorek> --> Ich habe gerade meine Grafikkarte ausgetauscht. (nvidia zu ati) Im wiki steht ich soll jetzt den xserver neu konfigurieren, allerdings wird mir nicht so ganz klar wie ich das unter 10.10 machen soll.
<gmorek> Also von Hand oder mittels RandR?
<VERiTAZ> Frickelpit: ich hätte nicht gedacht das google mir da weiterhelfen könnte dachte das wäre zu spezifisch ich wollte nur klar stellen das es in meinen augen keine wiki anfänger frage war
<Frickelpit> VERiTAZ: google hilft gerade bei solchen spezifischen dingen weiter
<LetoThe2nd> (und zum verständnis helfen unter umständen satzzeichen...)
<bullgard4> k1l, s0nic, miks, brot: Danke für die Diskussion!
<brot> kein problem.
<miks> you're welcome, bullgard4
<s0nic> so jetzt funktnioert wenigstens meine grafikkarte, auf nv umzustellen in der device setcion hat gehofeln ;D
<dadrc> gmorek: wenn du keine /etc/X11/xorg.conf hast, konfiguriert sich der Xserver automatisch und du musst nichts machen
<VERiTAZ> Letothe2nd war das an mich?
<gmorek> dadrc: bei mir liegen nur eine xorg.conf.failsafe und eine xorg.conf-backup-...
<LetoThe2nd> VERiTAZ: war eine allgemeine feststellung, aber schön dass du dich angesprochen fühlst.
<gmorek> dadrc: sollte ich die jetzt einfach löschen?
<dadrc> gmorek: die sollten nicht geladen werden
<miks> wirklich keiner da der openvpn im bridged mode am laufen hat? selbst wenn vpn nicht läuft, geht kein inet mehr. der eintrag im netzwerkmanager, der bei der installation von ubuntu erstellt wurde ist leider futsch. Per hand "sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.... broadcast 255..... netmask....." bringt auch leider keinen erfolg.
<miks> mir ist aufgefallen, dass der adapter im promisc mode ist nachdem ich ihn starte. ausschalten des modes brachte auch keinen erfolg :/
<gmorek> dadrc: also brauche ich eigentlich nix machen?
<dadrc> gmorek: ich wüsste jedenfalls nichts
<gmorek> woran kann ich jetzt sehen welcher Grafiktreiber aktuell verwendet wird?
<s0nic> so jungs
<s0nic> ich gebs für heute auf, es gibt noch einiges zu tun, damit nerv ich euch dann die tage mal ;) vielen danke für die hilfe cu
<gmorek> Danke dir erstmal dadrc, ich melde mich nochmal wenn es Probleme geben sollte. :-9
<miks> gmorek: google -> linux check graphic driver
<makomi> hallo
<sven_> hi
<makomi> ich habe eine frage zu kvm. was muss ich ausser ip_forward einstellen, damit ich von nem client, der im selben netz wie der vm host hängt auf ne VM im KVM-Netz zugreifen kann? Netz des Hosts ist 192.168.1.0/24, das kVM-Netz ist 192.168.122.0/24
<makomi> aus der VM kann ich den client anpingen, anders herum aber nicht
<schmittr> hey habe ein Problem mit meiner USB sounkarte
<schmittr> wird im asoun/card erkannt aber nicht im Mixer angezeigt 
<schmittr> kann also auch nicht zur Ausgabe verwendet werden 
<schmittr> jemand ne ahnung von sound Problemen
<jokrebel> ,frag? schmittr
<shetlandpony> schmittr: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<jokrebel> oder schau im wiki unter soundprobleme ;-)
<jokrebel> schmittr: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/soundprobleme
<schmittr> ok sorry
<schmittr> trifft alles nicht so auf mich zu 
<schmittr> Karte wird zb bei Ubuntu-bug audio erkannt 
<schmittr> testsound wird ausgegeben 
<schmittr> nur kann ihc sie in der Lautsstärkeregelung nicht sehen
<schmittr> schaut mal hier: http://paste.ubuntu.com/530148/
<Kasjopaja> oh man mein ubuntu läuft wieder :D nochmal glück gehabt
<dadrc> schmittr: nopaste mal pactl list
<schmittr> ok sorry, bin totaler Neuling..
<schmittr> wo gibts die pyctl list 
<martin___> hab mal wieder ubuntu mit meerkat auf meinem eeepc 1005pe ausprobiert. leider geht multitouch immer noch ned
<martin___> gpointing-device-settings hab ich schon ausprobiert
<db> hallo. iist es möglich, zb mit irgendeinem bestimmten windowmanager oder DE, dass fenster, die eigentlich fullscreen sind (also nicht "nur" maximiert), nur auf einem bestimmten, zuvor definierten bereich des bildschirms angezeigt werden? so, dass man zb noch eine taskbar darunter anzeigen kann?
<dadrc> schmittr: pactl list, das ist ein konsolenbefehl
<martin___> monitore muss ich nach jedem reboot manuell einrichten
<k1l> db: devilspie (oder so) und compiz können das (wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe
<martin___> und die lüfter springen wesentlich öfter an
<db> k1l, ahja.. dann google ich mal, danke
<martin___> wie man das panel auf den externen bildschirm bringt ist mir auch ein rätsel
<k1l> ,ccsm? db 
<shetlandpony> db: Mit dem CompizConfig Einstellungs-Manager #kurz: ccsm, engl.: CompizConfig Settings Manager# lassen sich die visuellen Effekte von Compiz bis ins kleinste Detail einstellen. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/CompizConfig_Einstellungs-Manager
<k1l> martin___: drag and drop
<k1l> vlt noch mit hilfe von "alt"
<schmittr> http://paste.ubuntu.com/530154/
<martin___> k1l: das hab ich als erstes probiert
<martin___> lol
<martin___> wie zur hölle soll man auf das alt kommen
<k1l> erweiterte drag&drop sind mit alt
<martin___> höre ich zum ersten mal
<martin___> ich weiss ned mal was erweitertes d&d bedeuten soll
<dadrc> schmittr: die usb-karte ist also eine Burr-Brown Japan PCM2702?
<schmittr> genau 
<martin___> und in den mauseinstellungen ist two-finger scrolling ausgegraut
<dadrc> schmittr: gute nachricht: pulse findet sie
<dadrc> schmittr: seltsam allerdings, dass sie im GUI nicht zu finden ist
<schmittr> mhh irgendwelche ideen wieich da sProblem angehen könnte? 
<martin___> naja, gut
<schmittr> habe grad gstreamer gestartet, da lässt sich di eKarte auch anwählen 
<martin___> wenn multitouch und die hälfte der fn-keys nicht geht, ist das experiment auch schon wieder beendet
<dadrc> schmittr: so richtig nicht... du könntest mal pavucontrol installieren und gucken, ob es damit geht
<schmittr> ja..wird nicht angezeigt 
<k1l> martin___: da ist dann acpi schuld
<k1l> martin___: und google sollte sicher jemanden finden, der da was passendes gefummelt hat
<schmittr> ok .. 
<schmittr> wo kann ich da eingreifen? 
<martin___> k1l: hab schon im wiki gekuckt, aber die lösung geht nicht
<dadrc> schmittr: bin ich überfragt, auf der konsole gibt es die karte, pulse selber findet sie also
<dadrc> schmittr: sobald ich die karte da hatte, war sie bei mir auch immer im GUI da
<schmittr> ok 
<db> danke und cu..
<k1l> ,fn? martin___ 
<shetlandpony> martin___: "Funktioniert nicht" ist keine Fehlermeldung. Bitte beschreibe dein Problem praezise, damit man dir vernuenftig helfen kann. [funktioniert nicht]
<schmittr> ok..vielen Dank..hat hier sonst jemand eine idee
<martin___> omg
<martin___> erste "lösung" ist mit hal's xml dateien rumzuficken
<k1l> martin___: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Netbooks#Kubuntu%2010.04%20Lucid%2032%20bit%20%28Beta%201%29  ist zwar lucid aber viele sachen haben auch bugs und da kann man gucken obs auch für 10.10 geht
<shetlandpony> k1l's url: http://tinyurl.com/345o5kg | HardwareSupport/Machines/Netbooks - Ubuntu Wiki
<VERiTAZ> Also ich will nicht wieder eine "Meta - google frage" stellen hab hier auch das passende programm denk ich mal gefunden jedoch hab ich angst das ich wenn ich was falsch mache mit dem programm meine xp partition ruiniere also kann mir jemmand helfen
<LetoThe2nd> k1l: martin___: meine güte, wenn man sich aufregen will - viel spass dabei aber nicht hier. meinen segen zur wahl eines betriebssystems das dir besser zusagt hast du. dann braucht auch niemand mehr "geschlechtsverkehr mit extendable-markup-dateien" zu haben.
<VERiTAZ> Mein Fotoverwaltungsprogramm sagt mir das nur noch wenig Speicher zur Verfügung steht (hab für Ubuntu 17 gb partition angegeben) nun bin ich unter laufwerkverwaltung und will meine partition vergrößern aber hab angst das wenn ich was falsch mache er meine xp partition oder die recovery partiton ruiniert kann das passieren?
<schmittr> keiner eine Idee wie man eine soundkarte die in Pulse auftaucht aber nicht im GUi aktivieren kann? 
<LetoThe2nd> VERiTAZ: sämtliche partitionsveränderungstools haben erstklassige, eingebaute backupdetektoren (auch murphy-sensoren genannt). wenn man intakte, aktuelle backups hat funktionieren sie einwandfrei, falls nicht werden sie unweigerlich datenmüll produzieren.
<smt> gibts ne möglichkeit, 2 seiten eines compiz-desktop cubes auf 2 verschiedenen monitoren gleichzeitig anzuzeigen?
<miks> dd ftw!
<VERiTAZ> LetoThe2nd: also meinst du ich kann ohne gefahr damit rumspielen? Mich wundert es nur das Ubuntu sagt nur noch 500 Mb frei obwohl meine Bilder nur 5 gig groß sind und neben dennen nur das orgi system drauf ist...
<LetoThe2nd> VERiTAZ: lies noch einmal, was ich schrieb. und die bedingung dafür, dass so ein tool funktioniert.
<miks> veritaz, wenn du die möglichkeit hast, spiegel die disk
<miks> vertrauen ist gut, kontrolle besser...
<VERiTAZ> naja definiere intakte backups mein xp system läuft gut und meine recovery partition wird auch erkannt 
<radoe> VERiTAZ: wenn man an Filesystemen und Partitionen rumbastelt kann immer irgendwas kaputtgehen. Mach Backups.
<LetoThe2nd> also kein backup.
<miks> schau dir mal "dd" an
<miks> kannste mit ner beliebigen livecd machen
<LetoThe2nd> miks: DataDestroyer? bitte nicht.
<VERiTAZ> kann ich auch unter Xp eine ubuntu partition erstellen und einfach auf die partition kopieren? weil ubuntu doch eh keine laufwerkbuchstaben hat müsste das doch gehen oder
<k1l> ,backup? VERiTAZ 
<shetlandpony> VERiTAZ, backup ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datensicherung und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Backup
<miks> ahja LetoThe2nd
<VERiTAZ> ahjo stimmt sorry c: ja backups hab ich keine aber kann ich vllt einfach auf der xp partition nen truecrypt container nehmen und den einbinden ? 
<LetoThe2nd> miks: genau das selbe wie vorhin... es gibt viele, einfachere tools für anfänger. if/of verwechseln und los gehts. wär ja nicht das erste mal.
<miks> dd if=/dev/hdX of=/dev/hdY
<miks> warten
<miks> done
<VERiTAZ> ich will hier keinen streit anzetteln :o)
<miks> nöö
 * LetoThe2nd übbereicht den most-useless-suggestion-award an miks.
<miks> bin gelassen
<miks> keine sorge 
<VERiTAZ> also meint ihr mit nem truecrypt container würd ubuntu das als erweiterten platz für meinen /home/ ordner erkennen?
 * miks überreicht den dummschwätzer award an LetoThe2nd
<miks> .
<k1l> VERiTAZ: selbst mit dem "sichersten partitionierungs tool der welt" kann alles schief laufen, wenn der stom ausfällt, du ne falsche eingabe machst etc.
<VERiTAZ> ja ich weiß das ich was falsch machen kann und das programm da nichts für kann und ich weiß das nichts 100%ig ist ;) darum geht es mir nicht aber man kann ja nah an 100% kommen
<k1l> VERiTAZ: was hat truecrypt mit backup zutun?
<LetoThe2nd> miks: vorsicht, jungchen. ich begründe auch gerne. erstens: er kann sicher nicht erkennen, was da nun quelle und ziel ist. zweitens: ein backup mit dd ohne bs ist quasi temporaler selbstmord. und jetzt kommst du.
<VERiTAZ> lassen wir die backups weg backups hab ich auf ner alten festplatte hier aber ich hab keine lust wieder alles drauf zuspielen
<LetoThe2nd> ok, diese aussage reicht für mich. EOS.
<VERiTAZ> weil meine beiden systeme jetzt super laufen bis auf das speicherplatz problem und das versuche ich mit truecrypt zu lösen @ k1l
<miks> [19:44:01] <miks> .
<VERiTAZ> E0S ?
<k1l> VERiTAZ: du redest wirr
<LetoThe2nd> k1l: ich versteh schon, was er will. aber was solls.
<miks> jungchen ?
<miks> owei...
<miks> #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<k1l> könnt ihr das bitte per query klären? miks LetoThe2nd 
<VERiTAZ> k1l ich will meine ubuntupartition vergrößern weil ich wenig platz drauf habe aber auf der xp partition schon und jetzt dachte ich wenn ich unter ubuntu nen truecrypt container mounte erkennt er es vllt so an das ich genug platz hab und ich mir auf /home/ meine bilder speichern kann
<VERiTAZ> so und ich hatte vorher gefragt ob es mit der Laufwerkverwaltung sicher ist und da kam dann das nichts 100%ig sicher ist und das ich auch fehler machen kann jedoch half mir das nicht weiter
<miks> sicher kannst du das so machen
<LetoThe2nd> k1l: gibt nichts mehr zu klären. ich habe begründet, warum der supportversuch in dem falle nutzlos war, damit ist die sache durch.
<VERiTAZ> ist es dumm und umständlich und kann man es auch eleganter lösen?
<miks> unter win erstellen... ntfs.... mounten im linux
<miks> win kommt mit extX nicht klar
<apollo13> miks: nur der korrektheit wegen, win kommt mit ext2 gut und mit ext3 relativ gut zurecht
<LetoThe2nd> apollo13: ext3 ja wohl bestenfalls ro, die ewiges fscks sonst sind eher... bescheiden.
<VERiTAZ> okok ich geb mich geschlagen ich werd wohl öfters im forum vorbei schauen und da meine fragen stellen
<miks> sicher ?
<miks> unter xp ?
<miks> ohne extra ifs... treiber?
<miks> wäre mir neu
<VERiTAZ> danke nochmal und einen schönen abend
<miks> lasse mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren
<miks> cu
<apollo13> LetoThe2nd: agreed
<ko_> hallo
<apollo13> miks: alles braucht einen treiber, auch für ntfs brauchst nen treiber, was soll die frage
<ko_> ich habe eine USB-Kamera, die ich über einen USB-Hub an meinen Laptop (Hardy Heron , und Lucid Lynx nur testweise) anschließen möchte. Sie braucht in diesem Fall 500mA. Es muss also ein Powered Hub sein. Ich habe hier mehrere Hubs mit einem Netzteil. Davon funktioniert die Kamera (älteres Model) unter Hardy nur mit einem Hub. Das neuere Modell der Kamera funktioniert unter Lucid mit allen...
<miks> ...
<ko_> ...Hubs. Woran kann das liegen? Am Treiber?
<ko_> es sind zwei verschiedene Treiber.
<ko_> alte Kamera: alter Treiber, neue Kamera: neuer Treiber
<ko_> Könnte es sein, dass Hardy eine andere Energiewaltung hat?
<noctux> Abend...
<noctux> ich such grad was drüber, wie sich wmii mit nem Beamer verhält...
<noctux> alles was ich finde ist über zwei X-server
<noctux> bei einem dual-monitor setup...
<noctux> alles was ich will, ist dass Monitorbildschirm und beamer das gleiche zeigen
<dreamon> Fuchs. Guten Abend
<dreamon> Fuchs, Wie siehts bei dir aus?
<mar77i> hallöchen #ubuntu-de... hier bootet eine ubuntu-maschine nicht mehr. grub motzt ein "file not found" und bricht ab. in der grub.cfg hab ich die einträge "set root='(hd1,msdos3)'" gefunden... gebootet werden sollte ab (hd1,1) dessen dateisystem ext3 ist...
<Fuchs> dreamon: mal schauen
<dreamon> Fuchs, Wie lang gehst du denn in Urlaub..
<Fuchs> 1 Woche, aber wir schauen lieber heute 
<Fuchs> wobei mir gerade nichts gescheites dazu einfaellt ...
<dreamon> Fuchs, Super danke.
<dreamon> Fuchs, Weißt du noch wo wir letztens waren?
<Fuchs> dreamon: ja, das nvidia Modul wird nicht gefunden
<Fuchs> dreamon: wobei dkms keine Fehler wirft und es angeblich korrekt baut
<dreamon> Fuchs, Ja, genau. Habs dann mit insmod geladen.. aber startx brachte trotzdem den gleichen fehler
<Fuchs> dreamon: modprobe findet es nicht, oder? Auch nach einem depmod -a, oder? Wie genau hast Du es mit insmod geladen? 
<dreamon> Fuchs, bekks hat mir gesagt wie ichs machen könnte.. ich schau mal ob ichs noch finde
<dreamon> rmmod glaub ich..
<Fuchs> kaum 
<dreamon> ich habs leider nicht mehr im verlauf
<dreamon> ich log mich mal hier von anderem PC ein.. im moment läuft nouveau
<Fuchs> um welche Uhrzeit, und in welchem Kanal? 
<Fuchs> ich habe 24/7 Logs, wenn es nicht ein Query war
<dreamon> Du hast dich verabschiedet und dann kurz darauf. vor 2Tagen
<dreamon> War KEIN Query.. sondern hier.
<Fuchs> hm
<Fuchs> >> insmod /var/lib/dkms/nvidia.current/260.19.06/build/nvidia.ko
<Fuchs> das ist keine gangbare Methode 
<dreamon> genau mit dem ganzen pfad
<dreamon> danach hab ich es aber mit modinfo gesehn
<Fuchs> ja, aber die Methode ist keine Loesung
<dreamon> Er sagt ja nicht gefunden.. so lautet die Fehlermeldung. Kann es nicht mit dem Pfad oder so zu tun haben, das er es nicht findet. ?
<Fuchs> darf ich mal Deine blacklist Dateien haben? 
<Fuchs> in einen pastebin 
<Fuchs> also alles unterhalb von /etc/modprobe.d/
<dreamon> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/290148/
<Fuchs> #blacklist nouveau  <<  erstens
<Fuchs> darf ich dann bitte noch die Ausgabe von  egrep -i "nouvea|nvidia" /etc/modprobe.d/*      haben? 
<dreamon> soll ich das # wieder wegmachen?
<revlo> hi wenn ich unter vista 32bit ein wubi aufrufen will und es erscheint kein button zum installieren (nur demo und erfahren sie mehr) was laeuft da falsch? (habs als administrator am laufen)
<Fuchs> ja. Solange der nouveau Treiber aktiv ist, kann nvidia unmoeglich geladen werden
<Fuchs> aber die Ausgabe von dem Befehl will ich trotzdem 
<Fuchs> revlo: Finger weg von Wubi
<revlo> so schlimm?
<Fuchs> ja. 
<revlo> meine alternative ist vista 32bit..
<dreamon> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/290149/
<Fuchs> revlo: die Alternative ist eine saubere Installation
<Fuchs> dreamon: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-local.conf:blacklist nvidia_current   <<  ob das gescheit ist? 
<Fuchs> dreamon: schau Dir mal die Datei an was da noch so drin ist, und wer die verbrochen hat
<dreamon> du meinst die blacklist-local.conf ->
<Fuchs> dreamon: ja, meine ich
<mar77i> ...weder update-grub noch absolute neuinstallation von grub-pc oder grub2 paket haben etwas daran geändert. eine partition (hd1,msdos3) wird von grub hier erfunden :(
<Fuchs> dreamon: da werden nvidia Treiber drin geblacklistet ...
<dreamon> blacklist nvidia_173
<dreamon> blacklist nvidia_current
<dreamon>  die beiden sind drin
<Fuchs> verschieb die Datei mal da weg 
<Fuchs> irgendwo in Dein Home oder so 
<Fuchs> dann nimmst Du das # bei dem blacklist nouveau raus
<Fuchs> dann baust Du das nvidia Modul neu, dann reboot
<dreamon> nvidia modul neu bauen heißt purge und install?
<Gharim> ist das nouveau-modul noch in der initrd? wenn ja, musst du die auch aktualisieren
<Fuchs> dreamon: das baut es ganz sicher 
<Fuchs> Gharim: muss er, sollte ich ihm das letzte mal beigebracht haben, wenn mich nicht alles taeuscht
<Gharim> bin mir nicht sicher, ob update-initramfs automatisch aufgerufen wird
<dreamon> sudo update-initramfs -u -> so ok?
<Fuchs> sieht gut aus
<Fuchs> vorher das # entfernen
<dreamon> und die xorg.conf muß ich auch wieder reparieren.. da hab ich ja nouveau eingetragen
<Fuchs> sudo nvidia-xconfig 
<dreamon> Fuchs, das hier ist normal -> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/290161/
<Fuchs> dreamon: ja, er meint, dass es mehrere moegliche Partitionen gibt, ab denen er nach einem hibernate ein resume machen kann
<dreamon> Fuchs, Wie kommt er denn auf sowas? Hab doch nur eine Swap
<Fuchs> dreamon: weiss nicht, schau Dir die zwei Partitionen mal an, die er meint
<dreamon> nvidia-xconfig findet er mal wieder nicht.. 
<Fuchs> dreamon: immer noch am gleichen Ort wie das letzte mal, aber das macht mir auch Sorgen
<Fuchs> /usr/lib/nvidia-current/bin/nvidia-xconfig
<dreamon> sdb8 ist diese Uuid..die er auch anzeigt.. verseh ich nicht
<Fuchs> dann ignorier es 
<dreamon> ok, dann mach ich mal nen neustart?
<Fuchs> ja
<dreamon_> leider negativ
<zed_devil> hi zusammen
<dreamon_> udev[402]: can not read etc/udev/rules.d/z80_user.rules" (seh ich hier im log) kann das was mit zu tun haben'?
<Fuchs> dreamon_: eher nein
<Fuchs> dreamon_: und das leider negativ haette ich gerne in Form eines nvidia bug reports
<dreamon_> ok
<zed_devil> bin absoluter linux neuling und wollte gerne wissen wie ich einrichte das ein programm beim neustart auch gleich startet (ubuntu 10.10 server) 
<Fuchs> ,autostart? zed_devil 
<shetlandpony> zed_devil, autostart ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Autostart
<Fuchs> ,einsteiger? zed_devil 
<shetlandpony> zed_devil, Einsteiger ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Einsteiger - Weitere Infos im query ...
<zed_devil> danke ihr zwei, ich habe aber nur terminal und keine grafische oberfläche 
<P01nt3r> w3m?
<Fuchs> zed_devil: lies den Artikel
<Fuchs> zed_devil: die rc.local wird da erwaehnt
<Fuchs> zed_devil: und pony ist ein Bot, kein Mensch. 
<don0rism> ;)
<zed_devil> wie geil bin ich den wieder
<dreamon_> Fuchs, http://pastebin.com/YWg7Ad7w 
<shetlandpony> zed_devil, ziemlich ;p
<Fuchs> dreamon_: lsmod bitte
<Phil_Ewert> Hi, SMART meldet mir "Ein oder mehrere Festplatten könnten versagen". Ist das ernstzunehmen ?
<Fuchs> Phil_Ewert: ja
<SQ-ONE> Phil_Ewert: Backup wäre jetzt das erste was ich machen würde...
<Phil_Ewert> Hmm, Festplatte ist weniger als ein Jahr alt. Hab ich irgendwas falsch gemacht ?
<Phil_Ewert> Backup habe ich 
<don0rism> ohh es werden auch genug fehlerhafte hdds ausgeliefert
<don0rism> ;)
<SQ-ONE> ganz normal verbaut, nicht schräg oder so? Oder ist das ne HDD in einem Laptop?
<Phil_Ewert> SQ-ONE: ja, in nem Laptop. Hmm keine Quittung mehr.... Hmmm
<dreamon_> http://pastebin.com/1Gb5EWDp
<jokrebel> gn8
<Fuchs> dreamon_: nvidia               9329739  0 
<dreamon_> Fuchs, so lern ich den umgamg mit der Konsole.. schwitz
<Fuchs> dreamon_: bei bestem Willen, ich weiss nicht, wie man so etwas hinbekommt
<Fuchs> ah, eine Idee habe ich noch
<dreamon_> Ich schwöre dir das lief. Dann hab ich den Pae kernel drauf. und dann gings nicht mehr
<Fuchs> ja
<Fuchs> kannst Du mal probehalber etwas tun, das etwas dumm ist? 
<Phil_Ewert> thx anyway, folks
<dreamon_> Fuchs, mach ich den ganzen Tag. (frag meine frau)  ;)
<Fuchs> ls -l /dev/nvidia*    dreamon_ 
<dreamon_> bekomme 2 stück /dev/nvidia0 und /dev/nvidiactl
<Fuchs> will ich sehen
<Fuchs> mich interessieren die Berechtigungen
<dreamon_> crw-rw---- root video
<Fuchs> gut, das ist akzeptabel 
<Fuchs> schreib mal ein    startx 
<dreamon_> failed to load module "nvidia" module does not exist,0
<Fuchs> wie zum Teufel bekommt man das hin ... 
<Fuchs> das existiert nicht nur, das ist sogar geladen ...
<Fuchs> uname -r   bitte
<dreamon_> 2.6.35-22-generic
<Fuchs> hm
<Fuchs> eine Moeglichkeit noch
<Fuchs> X sucht das Modul woanders 
<Fuchs> dazu muesste ich kurz jemanden mit ubuntu und nvidia haben
<dadrc> <
<k1l> <--- 10.04.1 mit nvidia
<Fuchs> dadrc / k1l:  kannst Du mal mit locate nvidia.ko    schauen, wo diese Datei bei Dir liegt? 
<dadrc> /var/lib/dkms/nvidia-current/260.19.06/build/nvidia.ko
<k1l> locate nvidia.ko
<k1l> http://pastebin.com/LFb3JXzp
<Fuchs> das ist doch zum Heulen ... 
<Fuchs> danke euch beiden
<k1l> ich weiss auch nicht, was bei dreamon vorher da zerfummelt war. eigentlich sollte ein wechsel zum pae kernel nicht soviel zerschiessen :/
<Fuchs> dreamon_: nun gut, er findet und laedt das Modul, erstellt die devices, aber X meint, dass es das nicht gibt
<Fuchs> dreamon_: und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, wie man das hinbekommt
<dadrc> "früher" waren die wohl da: /lib/modules/2.6.31-15-generic/updates/dkms/nvidia.ko
<dreamon_> Genau in dem Pfad ist es bei mir auch
<Gharim> dadrc: bei debian squeeze sind sie immer noch da ^^
<dreamon_> ich mein im der oberen.. /var/lib/dkms/nvidia.....
<Fuchs> geblacklistet ist es inzwischen auch nicht mehr, nouveau hingegen ist ...
<Fuchs> dreamon_: eine Moeglichkeit faellt mir noch ein. Aber eine, die ich unter Ubuntu eigentlich nie empfehlen wuerde, sondern immer stark davon abrate ...
<Fuchs> dreamon_: aber da ich mir gerade nichts gescheiteres mehr vorstellen kann:   http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia/Manuelle_Treiberinstallation     bitte Schritt fuer Schritt befolgen 
<dreamon_> aber mit den Pfaden muß es was zu tun haben, das nvidia-xconfig findet er ja auch nicht.
<Fuchs> dreamon_: ja
<Fuchs> dreamon_: irgendwo muessten die gesetzt werden
<dreamon_> auch der bugreport.. geht nur mit ganzem pfadangeben
<zed_devil> ist dieser eintrag in /etc/rc.local richtig? so das das programm beim reboot starten müsste? http://pastebin.com/DS8nessh
<Fuchs> dreamon_: aber da ich selber kein Ubuntu mit nvidia habe ... probier mal noch obiges 
<Fuchs> zed_devil: ja
<dreamon_> es gibt doch einen einen befehl, mit dem ich mir sämtliche pfad anzeigen lassen, dann wo man von der bash ohne pfadangabe starten kann
<zed_devil> @Fuchs thx
<Fuchs> dreamon_: echo $PATH
<zed_devil> und sorry nochmal
<Fuchs> dreamon_: oder env | grep PATH 
<Fuchs> zed_devil: keine Ursache
<klaus_> hallo, wie kann ich feststellen, ob ich mit im firefox einen keylogger eingefangen habe?
<Fuchs> klaus_: was laesst Dich vermuten, dass Du einen hast?   
<Fuchs> klaus_: Du kannst mal chkrootkit laufen lassen, oder mit sicher sauberen Tools von einem anderen System schauen, welche Prozesse das laufen. 
<Hootch> abend, ich komm mit latex nicht weiter. ich versuche andere schriftarten mir darstellen zu lassen. ich habe: latex, texmaker(editor), hoffentlich alle pakete. unter http://www.namsu.de/latex/kapitel5_1.html#5.2 wird das mit fonts beschrieben - ganz unten findet man ein link pdf der beispiel fonts darstellt und diese wollte ich mir anzeigen. leider geht das nicht und ich bin ratlos ...
<klaus_> ich habe gerade einen artikel darüber gelesen und in der vergangenheit sehr viele addons ausprobiert:(
<dreamon_> Fuchs, Ich hab mir gerade das Notebook meiner Frau geschnappt.. und die Pfade miteinander verglichen
<dreamon_> Fuchs, wenn ich env | grep PATH mache hab ich einen großen unterschied.. kommt ganz was anderes .. sie hat auch nvidia
<Fuchs> dreamon_: wie gesagt, eine manuelle Treiberinstallation koenntest Du noch versuchen, mit dem Vermerk, dass ich sowas sonst nie im Leben empfehlen wuerde
<dreamon_> Sie hat noch 2 Pfade von gnome mit drin.. muß aber nichts heißten.
<Fuchs> nein, heisst nichts
<dreamon_> Wenn ich schon risiko gehe.. dann installier ich den pae noch vorher. aber ob ich das von der Konsole aus runterladen und installieren kann.. naja
<Gharim> dreamon_: lucid oder maverick?
<klaus_> ok, chkrootkit gibt immer "not infectet" aus
<dreamon_> Fuchs, Wie kann er nvidia-xconfig starten wenn es nicht in der Pfadliste ist? 
<dreamon_> Gharim, maverick
<Gharim> hmpf
<dreamon_> Die Paket zum manuell installieren sudo sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.09-pkg1.run  sind das die aktuellen?
<Gharim> dreamon_: frage nur deswegen, weil ich den 260.19.12 fuer squeeze und lucid paketiert und hier im einsatz habe
<Fuchs> dreamon_: nein, Uralt
<Fuchs> 260.19.21  << der ist aktuell
<Gharim> Fuchs: ist das der fuer die 580?
<Fuchs> Gharim: das ist das bugfixrelease von vorgestern oder so 
<Fuchs> Gharim: vdpau, hauptsaechlich
<dadrc> ubuntu ist noch bei der .06
<Gharim> hmm hab damit gottseidank keine problem, der 12er laeuft heir
<Fuchs> dadrc: Ubuntu bleibt auch dabei. Aber das wird etwas Offtopic
<Fuchs> Gharim: komm doch mal kurz in den OT Kanal :) 
<dreamon_> könnten wir nicht schauen was warum der Pfad nicht passt.. dann würde sich das andere Problem eventuell auch ergeben?
<Fuchs> dreamon_: koennte man, aber ich nicht
<dreamon_> So Kompliziert?
<Fuchs> nein, aber dazu muesste ich ein Ubuntu haben 
<dreamon_> wenn ich dich mit Teamviewer einloggen liese?
<Fuchs> mache ich aus Prinzip nicht, muesste ich installieren, sorry 
<dreamon_> ok
<Fuchs> ggf. kann Dir aber sonst jemand damit helfen, ich bin nicht der einzige Supporter hier
<dadrc> wenn ich wüsste, was genau ihr braucht, kann ich das gerne nachgucken
<dreamon_> wie kann er bei euch /usr/lib/nvidia-current/bin/ die nvidia-xconfig starten, wenn sie nicht in PATH steht. ?
<k1l> dreamon_: das ist bei mir auch in /usr/bin
<k1l> http://pastebin.com/i9iP6DqG
<k1l> bzw nen link http://pastebin.com/CNnjYRNh
<dreamon_> k1l, Stimmt.. bei mir kommt nur /usr/lib/nvidia-current/bin/nvidia-xconfig
<Fuchs> vermutlich fehlen da auch noch andere links 
<dreamon_> k1l, Bei meiner Frau ihrem PC ist es auch so.
<Fuchs> z.B. einer auf nvidia.ko 
<k1l> nutze lucid mit dem nvdia aus den quellen
<dreamon_> k1l, maverick auch aus paketquellen das nvidia
<dreamon_> k1l, Ist der /usr/bin ein link?
<dreamon_> sollte ich vielleicht mal einen neueren mit einer PPA versuchen?
<k1l> dreamon_: mit ls -al siehst du die auflistung wie bei mir. die mit "-> /bla/blubb" sind links
<k1l> wieder afk
<dreamon_> Fuchs, habs manuell Installiert. gui ist wieder da!!
<Fuchs> dreamon_: gut 
<Fuchs> dreamon_: nun sage ich es ungern: bei dem naechsten Kernelupdate geht das zu Bruch
<Fuchs> dreamon_: was Du versuchen koenntest: den manuell installierten Treiber ueber den Installer wieder entfernen, dann den aus dem vdpau ppa probieren
<Fuchs> dreamon_: wenn der nicht geht: als Zwischenloesung den manuellen wieder installieren, Problem auf Launchpad melden
<Fuchs> dreamon_: wen der aus dem vdpau ppa geht: nimm den
<dadrc> im vdpau-ppa ist keiner mehr, die neuen treiber sind bei x-swat, soweit ich weiß
<Fuchs> dann das. 
<Fuchs> das vdpau ppa hat noch Treiber. 
<dadrc> "For Lucid and beyond, updated Nvidia drivers can be found in the x-updates ppa"
<axel_foley> wollte meinen server "ein selbstgebauter Linux NAS" mit Gigabit im raid5 dazu nutzen die user daten von XP-Rechnern und von Ubuntu-Rechnern zu speichern. bei ubuntu hätte ich gerne alle bzw einige user files auf dem server unter /pfad/user haben
<axel_foley> gibt es da schon eine tolle lösung? oder muss ich alles selber machen mit NFS undSAMBA
<dreamon_> dadrc, hast du mir einen Link.. wo ich die PPA kopieren kann.. ich hab shcon lange keine mehr gesucht
<dadrc> dreamon_: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<dreamon_> dadrc, Danke
<axel_foley> kann keiner helfen
<axel_foley> ?
<dreamon_> wir verlasse ich gnome.. so das ich nur noch die Konsole am laufen habe. 
<TheInfinity> axel_foley: a) ganz warme empfehlung - besorg dir bloss eine verdammt gute backupmöglichkeit für das raid5
<TheInfinity> axel_foley: das raid wird dir schneller auseinanderfliegen als du piep sagen kannst
<axel_foley> dann doch raid 10
<TheInfinity> b) nfs mount
<TheInfinity> axel_foley: raid ist KEIN ersatz für backup.
<axel_foley> ich hatte schon einige plattenausfälle mit raid10
<axel_foley> und das ging immer gut.
<TheInfinity> mach was du nicht lassen kannst. sind nicht meine daten. :)
<axel_foley> TheInfinity, mirroring ist doch wie ein Backup?
<TheInfinity> nein. weil du auch fehler mirrorst.
<axel_foley> mmmh
<TheInfinity> http://www.google.com/search?client=opera&rls=de&q=raid+ist+kein+backup&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<shetlandpony> TheInfinity's url: http://tinyurl.com/39o58za | raid ist kein backup - Google Search
<axel_foley> Hat nun die Registry Schaden genommen, oder haben Sie irrtümlich wichtige Dateien gelöscht, dauert es nur einen Augenblick
<axel_foley> TheInfinity, ich habe keine Registeries
<TheInfinity> axel_foley: auch gnome hat eine arg registry. und damit ist jede beliebige art von datei gemeint.
<TheInfinity> axel_foley: also z.B. auch config files.
<axel_foley> aber ob ich auf einer "einfachen" oder anderen platte arbeite macht keinen Unterschied
<TheInfinity> richtig. du brauchst in jedem fall ein backup.
<axel_foley> nur, dass ich dann vom Laptop und von meinem PC an die Daten komme
<axel_foley> (Filme) (Musik)
<boss159> Moin Moin habe ein problem mit ubuntu 10.10 nach dem start bekomme ich nur striche zusehen ( hier mal ein bild von der fhler meldung http://collerboss.mumble-city.de/images/123.PNG wehe froh wen jemand helfen kann )
<TheInfinity> das hat aber wenig mit dem raid zu tun. das wäre ein fall von sinnvollem einsatz von NFS mounts
<TheInfinity> und zwar in der fstab
<TheInfinity> ,fstab? axel_foley
<shetlandpony> axel_foley, fstab ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/fstab - Weitere Infos im query ...
<axel_foley> TheInfinity, würdest du mir ein Raid 10 oder 5 Raten? und Was für Backupmöglichkeiten kannst du mir vorschlagen
<Styx> boss159: es steht doch aber da, was du machen sollst
<TheInfinity> ich mag soft raids nicht so recht weil sie kaum vorteile bieten.
<TheInfinity> wenn dann mit echtem raid controller.
<TheInfinity> und backup - schau ins wiki. da gibts n haufen backupscripte
<boss159> Styx : damit kann ich leider nicht anfangen ( bin neuling )
<axel_foley> fstab kenne ich. hatte nur im Labor probleme mit rechten. mit den ID's. Trotz erstellter Gruppe
<TheInfinity> die IDs müssen auf allen rechnern gleich sein, das ist klar
<axel_foley> da viele Personen an einem Projekt gearbeietet haben
<Styx> boss159: du weißt, was ein BIOS Update ist?
<TheInfinity> das muss halt ordentlich durchgeplant werden.
<TheInfinity> und die nicht systemuser auf jedem rechner identisch sein
<axel_foley> habe dann auf den rechnern id's gewechselt
<boss159> Styx : BIOS ja wie ich das updat mache nicht
<axel_foley> TheInfinity, nur die gruppe müsste doch auch ausreichen wenn ich 770 setze
<axel_foley> und das ging nicht
<TheInfinity> das hilft beim kreieren neuer dateien nicht
<TheInfinity> du musst das schon richtig konsequent durchziehen und nicht so mal eben schnell hinbasteln
<Styx> boss159: das hängt von deinem Mainboard ab, aber warte mal, bevor du mit sowas startest. ich such gerade was
<boss159> Styx : ok
<Styx> boss159: ist das eine Virtuelle Maschine?
<Styx> oder ein richtiger PC?
<boss159> eigentlich nicht nur wegen dem fhler um ein bild zu machen wurde virtualbox benutzt
<axel_foley> TheInfinity, was für ein Backupsystem schlägst du mir vor. ich brauche dringend rat
<axel_foley> !
<Styx> boss159: hä? kannst du das nochmal auf deutsch sagen?
<TheInfinity> axel_foley: wie gesagt, schau auf die im wiki befindlichen backupscripte
<Andre_Re> Hallo Leute, habe hier ein kleines probem
<TheInfinity> axel_foley: ich verwende ein inkrementelles backup
<Andre_Re> habe gerade den ram aufgerüstet, aber jetzt werden nur 3 GB erkannt
<Styx> Andre_Re: und wie viel sollen es sein?
<Andre_Re> nun habe ich von zwei möglichkeiten gelesen: eine bastel-methode mit einem anderen kern und eine mit 64 bit version
<Andre_Re> 6
<Styx> ja, da empfehle ich die 64bit Version
<boss159> Styx : sry habe es auf meinen pc installiert da ich dort aber keinen screnshot machen konnte habe ich es nochmal in einer virtuelen box gestartet um ein bild vom fehler zu machen also ja es wird auf einem pc instaliert
<don0rism> !
<Andre_Re> wozu würdet ihr mir raten – und wenn letzteres, wie bewerkstellige ich das am unkompliziertesten?
<Styx> alles andere ist mist
<Andre_Re> Styx: und wie bekomme ich das am schnellsten hin?
<TheInfinity> Andre_Re: neuinstallation @ 64bit. einzige option.
<dreamon_> Fuchs, Hab nun mit PPA installiert wieder keine Gui.. 
<Styx> Andre_Re: runter laden, cd rein, installieren
<Andre_Re> schon klar, aber gibt es eine möglichkeit, meine daten zu behalten? und die programme
<Styx> genau wie bei der 32bit Version ;)
<Styx> nein
<Styx> Daten speichern, am besten das ganze Home-Verzeichnis
<TheInfinity> Andre_Re: programme - musst du neu runterladen. daten - klar. du kannst dein /home einfach backuppen. danach hast du dein altes nutzerprofil.
<Fuchs> dreamon_: gut, ich weiss nicht, wie Du das hinbekommen hast, aber: nimm als zwischenloesung die manuelle Installation und melde bei launchpad 
<Styx> dann System drauf spielen und anschließend inhalt des Homeverzeinisses wieder rein
<sdx23> Andre_Re: Bastelmethode? Was ist daran ne Bastelmethode einfach nen PAE-Kernel zu verwenden?
<Styx> Programme installieren
<Andre_Re> sdx23: genau
<Andre_Re> ist das sinnvoll als übergangslösung?
<Styx> boss159: das heißt also, dass der Fehler sowohl in der Vbox als auch auf einem richtigen PC auftaucht?
<Styx> ist das immer der gleiche Rechner?
<sdx23> Andre_Re: Wieso soll's nicht sinnvoll sein?
<Andre_Re> keine ahnung
<Andre_Re> mir wurde halt oft von 64-bit-linuxen abgeraten, da es wohl teilweie noch inkompatibilitäten gäbe
<sdx23> aha, aber es als "Bastellösung" bezeichnen, nagut.
<boss159> Styx : genau auf der vbox und auf dem pc ist der gleiche fhler und ja es ist der gleiche pc
<Andre_Re> ich hab doch keine ahnung – bin doch anfänger
<Andre_Re> mal testen – schaden kann es ja nicht
<Andre_Re> und geht schneller als alles neu zu machen
<Andre_Re> wenn, dann mache ich eh alles neu incl. windows und reserviere für linux etwas mehr platz
<Styx> Andre_Re: es gibt nur sehr wenige Einschränkungen bei 64bit, das war früher mal. ein PXE-Kernel ist nicht 64bit, das ist eine möglichkeit unter 32bit den gesamten Speicher zu nutzen. Ich würde 64bit nehmen. letztlich ist es Geschmackssache
<Andre_Re> 80 Gb werden langsam etwas knapp
<Andre_Re> nach der installation von pae neu starten?
<sdx23> Styx: PXE ist nicht PAE. Und PAE ist, was du meinst :)
<Styx> sorry
<Styx> sicher
<Styx> PAE
<Styx> mea culpa ;)
<sdx23> Andre_Re: ja. Mit dem pae Kernel halt in grub.
<sdx23> Styx: ist ja auch nicht bös gemeint, ich will nur die Verbreitung von Falschinformation/Verwirrung verhindern.
<Styx> sdx23: du hast vollkommen recht, ich hätte es an deiner Stelle auch verbessert!
<Styx> war nicht bös gemeint :)
<Styx> boss159: das ist in der Tat etwas kurios. Wahrscheinlicch greift die Vbox auf irgendeine Ressource deines Rechners zu. Google wirft da ein paar Sachen raus, aber ich sage gleich: es liegt nicht an Ubuntu oder an der Version
<Styx> das Problem ist sozusagen lokal auf deinem Rechner und tritt nur in seltenen Fällen auf, es ist hardwarebedingt
<Styx> du könntest mit einem BIOS-update Glück haaben
<boss159> Styx : heist das jetzt das ich es auf meinem pc nicht nutzen kann ?
<Styx> momentan nicht, nein
<boss159> Styx : wie macht man ein bios uptate ?
<Styx> boss159: was für ein Pc ist das denn? was für ein Mainboard hast du?
<boss159> Styx : es ist ein medion ( wird warscheinlich nicht helfen ) und das mainbord ist MSI MS-6701 ( Medion OEM )
<Styx> ah ok, moment
<leo-unglaub> hi leute, ich habe gerade eben ubuntu 10.10 in der x64 bit version installiert
<leo-unglaub> es läuft alles wunderbar, bis ich den properitären grafiktreiber installiert habe
<leo-unglaub> das ging soweit alels super und es lief auch 2 stundne gut ibs ich jetzt rebootet habe
<leo-unglaub> nun passiert folgendes
<leo-unglaub> ich logge mich ein und sehe denn wallpaper
<leo-unglaub> aber nicht mehr
<leo-unglaub> die leisten oben und unten sind einfahc weg
<leo-unglaub> das kontextmenü funktioniert am desktop
<leo-unglaub> hat irgend wer ne idee was das sein kann?
<Styx> boss159: boah...das ist ja URALTT
<Andre_Re> hm, der PAE-kernel startet irgendwie keine oberfläche
<Andre_Re> habe ich was falsch gemacht?
<Styx> Andre_Re: was genau haste denn gemacht?
<boss159> Styx : naja aber er erfüllt seinen zweck ( trauer )
<Andre_Re> mit sudo den pae installiert
<Andre_Re> apt-get
<sdx23> Andre_Re: Welche Grafiktreiber hast du installiert und vorallem wie?
<Andre_Re> nvidia-treiber über die oberfläche
<Styx> boss159: naja, Ubuntu hat irgendwann angefangen auch hardware etwas mehr zu fordern ;)
<sdx23> Also nicht per Hand. Dann hätte das eigentlich funktionieren sollen, ie. die hätten neu gebaut werden sollen beim Booten.
<Andre_Re> hat er aber irgendwie nicht
<boss159> Styx : also habe ich wol keine möglichkeit auf ubuntu 10.10 umzusteigen
<Andre_Re> gibt es was bequemes um /home auf einen rutsch zu sichern?
<don0rism> dd
<Andre_Re> dd?
<Andre_Re> duplicate data?
<Styx> boss159: doch, mit einem BIOS-Update könnte es klappen
<Styx> aber ob es dann Spaß macht, ist die Frage
<Styx> nutzt du derzeit 10.04?
<boss159> Styx : kan ich dabei was falsch machen ?
<boss159> Styx momentan windoof 
<Styx> boss159: im schlimmsten Fall bootet dein Rechner nichts mehr
<Styx> auch kein Windows
<Styx> BIOS zerschießen ist - vorsichtig ausgedrückt - etwas ungünstig
<boss159> also kan man es auch schlecht oder garnicht mehr rückgängig machen ?
<sdx23> Andre_Re: dd ist ein Shell Programm, das Blockdevices überhalb der Dateisystemebene kopieren kann. Wenn du nicht gerade die gesamte Partition Bit für Bit exakt so woanders haben willst, ist das etwas unsinnig.
<Andre_Re> aso
<sdx23> Andre_Re: cp, cpio, rsync, tar tun gute Dienste mit den richtigen Optionen.
<k1l> hmm, der dreamon hatte auch probleme mit dem pae kernel
<Styx> boss159: wenn das BIOS zerschossen ist, kannst du es nur mit einem BIOS-Flasher (das ist ein Gerät) wieder bespielen
<Styx> das machen manche Technikhäuser und PC-Bastelsuben
<sdx23> k1l: mit einem händisch installierten nvidia, afaik.
<Andre_Re> wie würde ich dann denn /home am besten nach /media/Daten/Andre kopieren?
<sdx23> Andre_Re: Kommt darauf an, welches Dateisystem das Ziel hat.
<Andre_Re> dürfte fat sein
<k1l> sdx23: ja, die vorgeschichte ist da arg undurchsichtig
<Styx> boss159: du kannst aber mal auf der Medion-Seite schauen, ob die da ein Update haben. Auf der MSI-Seite ist nichts zu finden und google sagt, dass die ALDI-rechner alle komplett über Medion mit Updates etc. versorgt werden
<Styx> MSI selber macht da nichts
<sdx23> ohje. Dorthin am besten gar nicht, da müsstest du ein Tar-Archiv nutzen und das splitten, sollte es größer 4GB sein.
<don0rism> sudo cp -r /home/* /media/...
<don0rism> z.b
<sdx23> don0rism: Quark.
<Styx> aber du musst wissen, welches Gerät du genau hast, da gibts irgendso eine komische nummer
<k1l> don0rism: das ist mist, weil die rechte verloren gehen
<Andre_Re> don0rism: kopiert das auch alle "versteckten" dateien (die mit punkt)?
<k1l> ,backup? Andre_Re 
<shetlandpony> Andre_Re, backup ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datensicherung und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Backup
<Styx> boss159: ansonsten kannst du auch mal die Version 10.04 testen, das ist eine mit Long Term Support, evtl. hat die dieses problem nicht
<don0rism> Andre_Re, ja aber rechte gehen verloren ..ist nur eibfaches "sichern
<Andre_Re> aso
<Andre_Re> ist es auch sinnvoll etc zu sichern?
<don0rism> k1l, wenn er nur die reinen daten will
<k1l> Andre_Re: schau mal in den link vom bot. dort ist einiges erklärt auch mit programmen und/oder scripten
<Styx> Andre_Re: nur wenn du da was geändert haben solltest
<Andre_Re> nicht wissentlich
<don0rism> Andre_Re, naja wenn du hosts datei oder ähnliches geändert hat
<don0rism> hosts etc. ... aber seltens
<k1l> Andre_Re: unter etc sind die meisten config dateien vom system. also grub, fstab, etc etc etc
<Styx> deswegen heißt es ja auch etc ;)
<don0rism> :P
<boss159> Styx : danke erstmal werde mich dan mal bei dedion umsehen
<Styx> boss159: viel Glück! da sollte auch irgendwo eine Anleitung sein, wie man das BIOS flasht!
<Wedelwolf> gn8i 
<axel_foley> shetlandpony, was würdest du zu einem Raid 5 Verbund sagen 4X500GB und einer externen 1,5TB platte?
<shetlandpony> Sorry axel_foley, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber was wuerdest du zu einem Raid 5 Verbund sagen 4X500GB und einer externen 1,5TB platte
<k1l> ,bot? axel_foley 
<shetlandpony> axel_foley: ich bin ein bot ;p
<axel_foley> hatte schon ausfälle unter Raid10 und zwar 3 und das lief problemlos
<axel_foley> shetlandpony, achso sorry. viel spaß beimspamnen
<axel_foley> spamen
<axel_foley> shetlandpony, und bots mögen keine gegrillten steaks und bier ^^
<OlMightyGreek> gibts für linux eigentlich irgendeinen wysiwyg webpage editor ala frontpage oder adobe dingenskirchens?
<Robert_Zenz> OlMightyGreek, ja, schau mal ins Software-Center.
<OlMightyGreek> hab im moment kompozer und amaya installiert
<OlMightyGreek> und bin mit beiden nicht wirklich zufrieden
<Styx> hm
<Styx> mehr kenne ich auch nicht ;)
<OlMightyGreek> kompozer ist zu buggy, amaya ist eher ein vorschaufenster in einem texteditor hehe.. naja. hab da noch nicht die möglichkeiten durchblickt die das programm vielleicht hat
<Styx> webseiten baut man ja auch besser nicht mit so einem Ding, egal unter welchem OS ;)
<Styx> für sowas nimmt man texteditoren :)
<OlMightyGreek> jaa.. ich mach ja auch viel händisch
<OlMightyGreek> aber es ist halt manchmal einfach anstrengend
<Styx> ohne Feiß kein Preis ;)
<Styx> Fleiß
<OlMightyGreek> hehe
#ubuntu-de 2010-11-12
<schweegi> gibt es so etwas wie ClipInc für Ubuntu? Also ein Programm, das Radio mitschneidet und dessen MP3s automatisch schneidet?
<abdullah_> hallo
<abdullah_> ich wollte fragen, ob jemand weis wie ich meine netzwerkkarte mit gigabit betreiben kann. unter win7 bekomme ich eine übertragung mit 30mb/s zum server hin. unter ubuntu nur 110 - 13 mb/s. Es ist ein Marvell Technology Group Ltd. [11AB] 88E8053 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller [11AB:4362] 	driver: sky2
<radoe> abdullah_: "sudo ethtool eth0" zeigt dir was Karte und Switch ausgehandelt haben. Wie hast du die Transferraten gemessen? Was ist das für "Server"? 
<ozram> moinmoin leute
<ozram> kann mir jemand evtl. helfen?
<k1l> ,wf? ozram 
<shetlandpony> ozram: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<ozram> bin komplett neu in ubuntu und versuche atm grad fehlende treiber @ win vista/win7 meines midikeyboards evtl. @ unix irgendwie zum laufen zu bekommen. als erstes nimmts mich wunder wie man in x-chat die "benutzer-leiste" einblenden kann. oder gibts hier garkeine?
<abdullah_> radoe, hatte vorher irgendein tool unter ubuntu (server client) gefunden. war ne woche her. hatte heute einfach eine Ubuntu iso DVD von windows und von Ubuntu auf ein selbstgebauten server kopiert
<ozram> wenn ubuntu keine "rpm's" installieren kann... wie soll ich dann z.B: ein flash plugin installieren können?
<k1l> ozram: oben bei ansicht. ähnlich wie bei windows (bezüglich x-chat)
<GoaSKin> ozram: deb-paket für flash-plugin?
<ozram> und dann muss ich es mit "alien" konvertieren lassen?
<k1l> ozram: und ganz wichtig. man installiert nicht einfach irgendwas, was man irgendwo runtergeladen hat
<ozram> -> das ging schonmal in die hose
<GoaSKin> nee... vom ubuntu-server runterladen
<GoaSKin> wenn von adobe, dann die selbstentpackende variante
<ozram> wenn ich dort flash-plugin über synaptic dingens suche.. findet er nix. :/
<k1l> ozram: installier bitte vornehmlich sachen aus den quellen. sonst müllst du dir dein ubuntu direkt zu.
<k1l> ,flash? ozram 
<shetlandpony> ozram: Anleitung unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Adobe_Flash
<k1l> ,paketverwaltung? ozram 
<shetlandpony> ozram, Paketverwaltung ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketverwaltung
<k1l> ozram: schau dir mal die beiden links vom shetlandpony an und lies diese bitte
<ozram> ah
<ozram> dankeschön
<ozram> ich hab die ganze zeit @ synaptic gesucht. dabei is das eher lokal.. 
<GoaSKin> ozam: ftp://ftp.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/pool/universe/f/flashplugin-nonfree/
<ozram> gutgut..
<k1l> GoaSKin: was soll das? das ist alles in der paketverwaltung.
<ozram> ich häts jetzt nach der info sowieso nich mehr angeklickt
<GoaSKin> dachte weil er es dort nicht finden kann
<ozram> keine sorge ;p
<GoaSKin> ggf. hätte ja auch ein repository in der apt-config fehlen können
<k1l> GoaSKin: in dem wiki artikel ist genau beschrieben wie man das dort macht. bitte keinen anfängern beibringen sachen an der paketverwaltung vorbeizu schummeln
<GoaSKin> k1l: gibt es jetzt schon regeln wie man wem was bebringen muss? wie armselig
<k1l> GoaSKin: du kannst das gerne machen wie du willst. aber wenn du den leuten beibringst alles querzuballern, dann bleoibst du bitte auch hier und hälst händchen wenn sie ihr system zerschossen haben mit fremdquellen. hier im offiziellen channel wird vornehmlich der ubuntu eigene weg gezeigt
<jokrebel> hi
<emryz> guten morgen
<GoaSKin> kennt jemand ein Programm oder Kommando, um das Kopieren einer Datei auf mehrere Medien (Sticks) gleichzeitig zu vereinfachen?
<k1l> jeiworth__: alles ok mit deiner verbindung?
<LetoThe2nd> GoaSKin: bash... script, das verschiedene targets entgegen nimmt, cps startet und diese backgrounded. ach, oder war dir die erklärung jetzt zu "armselig"? *SCNR*
<emryz> hab ein problem. wollte win7x64 installieren, habe mit gparted ne neue partition angelegt, win da installiert, aber warum auch immer mir dabei meine ubuntu partition zerschossen. nun kann ich win starten, aber ubuntu landet (per live cd) nur im initramfs prompt. grub2 is wohl ganz weg. die partition is nicht formatiert, könnte ich da iwie was retten?
<ArtNo_diri> Hello supportmob, könntet ihr mir bitte sagen, wann KojiroK im allgemeinen kommt, ich muss ihm noch meine Androidfrage stellen?
<ArtNo_diri> sorry, falscher channel, wollte ubuntu-de-offtopic
<LetoThe2nd> GoaSKin: kann man auch rekursiv machen, oder mit automatischer targetanzahlerkennung... go figure.
<k1l> ArtNo_diri: am besten im offtopic kanal. aber gegen frühen abend sind die meisten hier anwesend
<GoaSKin> LetoThe2nd: Quelldatei auf sämtliche an einem Hub angeschlossenen USB-Medien kopieren, ohne dass deren UUIDs oder Namen vorher bekannt sind
<ArtNo_diri> s.o. k1l 
<LetoThe2nd> GoaSKin: intelligentes parsen von lsusb bzw. des sysfs.
<GoaSKin> LetoThe2nd: im Zweifel muss ich so was machen, aber wenn es da schon was gäbe spart das natürlich arbeit
<LetoThe2nd> GoaSKin: schreibs und stells zur verfügung. dann gibts. weisst schon, open source, sharing is caring und so.
<ozram> sehr gut.. flash geht schonmal. 1 problem weniger
<ozram> und jetzt weiss ich schonmal auch das kein sound läuft...
<ozram> ich kann mich erinnern für meinen user @ user/gruppenverwaltung "audio" freigegeben zu haben...
<ozram> was würdet ihr an dieser stelle empfehlen um sound zum laufen zu bekommen?
<koegs> ,soundprobleme? ozram, geh das mal durch
<shetlandpony> ozram, geh das mal durch, Soundprobleme ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Soundprobleme - Weitere Infos im query ...
<ozram> hm
<ozram> apropos... seitenleiste... naja. zeigt bei mir @ xchat nur channel.. und timestamps, und user die geschrieben haben
<ozram> ich kenn mich mit xchat generell nich aus. isses normal das man hier die user im channel nich sieht?
<k1l> ozram: wie oben schon geschrieben: ansicht und dann den haken bei benuzerliste setzen.
<ArtNo_diri> nein, die sieht man normalerweise schon, ich bin auch mit xchat drin
 * LetoThe2nd vermutet: diskrepanz richtiges xchat gegenüber gnome-verhunzt-xchat.
<k1l> ozram: wenn du xchat-gnome benutzt dann installiere besser xchat. 
<LetoThe2nd> hrhr, schneller.
<ArtNo_diri> ++ k1l 
<k1l> :)
<ozram> wie kann ich am besten mehrere befehle als codeblock eingeben?
<jokrebel> GoaSKin: da stehen glaub ich ein paar Lösungsansätze: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/verzeichnis-oder-dateien-in-mehrere-ordner-ko/?highlight=bild#post-1799796
<shetlandpony> jokrebel's url: http://tinyurl.com/34ktvca | Verzeichnis (oder Dateien) in mehrere ordner kopieren › Forum › ubuntuusers.de
<ozram> ahso
<ozram> daran wirds wohl liegen. gibt hier garkeine benutzerleiste
<ozram> is ja der hammer
<ozram> das is wie verkehr in verschiedenen schlafsäcken ... oder so. - echt geil. client ohne benutzerleiste ^^
<radoe> ozram: warum? Ich habe auch keine, warum auch? Nimmt nur Platz weg und in Channeln mit vielen Benutzern eh nicht wirklich brauchbar.
<GoaSKin> jokrebel: thnx
<Upload> Hallo kennt sich jemand mit projectM aus? Ich hab da folgende Problem: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399269/
<ozram> ja okay. aber normalerweise is irc mit high-user channels nich unbedingt die regel ;)
<k1l> ,bot? ozram 
<shetlandpony> ozram: ich bin ein bot ;p
<ozram> ?
<ozram> hat mich doch vor ner weile angeschrieben
<ozram> @ Q
<k1l> ozram: shetlandpony ist nen bot, es antwortet nur auf befehle
<ozram> äh
<odb|fidel_> dreizeiler der ein einzeiler is
<ozram> lol
<ozram> ihr seid so faul.
<ozram> echt
<Guschtel> ,enter? ozram 
<shetlandpony> ozram: Nutze bitte nicht die ENTER-Taste anstelle von Interpunktion. Versuche die Anzahl der abgeschickten Zeilen nicht groesser werden zu lassen als notwendig, da der Channel sonst schwer zu verfolgen wird. [interpunktion]
<ozram> isses safe da mein fehlerlog zu posten
<ozram> oder lieber irgendwo @ Q?
<Guschtel> ,nopaste? ozram 
<shetlandpony> ozram: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org [paste]
<jokrebel> kann mir da vielleicht noch jemand Tipps geben? Ich versuch verzweifelt, an einem anderen Rechner die Einstellung von alsamixer für die Input-Source _dauerhaft_ auf REAR zu setzen. Bisher sind alle versuche gescheitert.
<k1l> den fehlerlog kannst du hier nopaten (also den link zum nopaste)
<ozram> ja... pastebin, das is ja klar.
<ozram> http://mysql.paste-bin.com/view/e3820b5d
<Guschtel> jokrebel: alsactl benutzt?
<ozram> stichwort. sound
<jokrebel> Guschtel: ja
<Upload> Ich wiederhole mal meine Frage wieder: kennt sich jemand mit projectM aus? Ich hab da folgendes Problem: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399269/
<Guschtel> jokrebel: und alsoctl store (für die entsprechende karte) speichert dir das nicht?
<jokrebel> alsactl store (auch mit sudo). Nach reboot sthets trotzdem wieder auf front.
<Guschtel> jokrebel: ist es denn gespeichert? also nach einem alsactl restore immer noch korrekt (ohne reboot)?
<dadrc> Upload: projectm gibt es als paket, wieso willst du das selber kompilieren?
<jokrebel> Guschtel: also ich mach "alsamixer" und stelle um. Dann mach ich "alsactl store". Danach "alsa-utils restart" da passt es dann noch.
<Upload> Weil es da genau so wenig läuft wie als wenn ich es compeliere.
<Upload> Er zeigt mir nur eine leeres Fenster und keine presets.
<ozram> omg
<ozram> wie dumm -.- default is auf stumm.. nadann sind wir ja nochmal einen schritt weiter. sorry... 
<ozram> gibts eine möglichkeit infos zu einem einzelnen, installierten paket abzurufen?
<ozram> also über kommandozeile meine ich. versuche zu schauen ob das midikeyboard mit den midi signalen durch kommt. dazu hab ich erstmal qsynth gezogen. aber wenn ich qsynth ausführen will meint er es fehlt ein weiteres/anderes paket: "jackd"... jackd is bei mir in der paketverwaltung aber auf grün. es is also installiert....
<koegs> was sagt "dpkg -l | grep jackd"?
<jokrebel> selbst mehrfach store restore und restart bleibt die einstellung. Nach einem Reboot des kompletten PCs ists aber wieder weg ;-(
<GoaSKin> ozram: jackd ist ein alternativer Soundserver für Musikprogramme. Der ist standardmäßig nicht gestartet, sondern ein anderer. Installiere mal qjackctrl und starte das Programm. Damit kannst du jack starten und den laufenden Soundserver beenden
<ozram> jemand berichtet in nem forum, dass es bei ihm nich ging weil... quasi jackd zu "neu" war für sein relativ veraltetes qsynth oder so..
<Guschtel> jokrebel: mach mal statt alsa-utils restart ein alsactl restore
<ozram> musste er halt ne ältere jackd version draufhauen. oder umgekehrt.. irgndsowas..
<ozram> ich versuch sonst nen anderen
<ozram> synth
<GoaSKin> ozram: unter lucid spielen die zusammen. unter 10.10 hab ich das noch nicht probiert
<jokrebel> Guschtel: auch schon probiert, da sind die veränderten Einstellungen dann auch noch da - erst nach Reboot wieder auf front
<Guschtel> jokrebel: ok, das schonmal nicht schlecht
<ozram> lucid?
<ozram> ältere version?
<GoaSKin> lucid = 10.04
<Guschtel> jokrebel: leider reicht mein ubuntu-wissen da grade nicht aus, in welchem startskript die einstellungen wiederhergestellt werden (oder ob nicht)
<GoaSKin> wahrscheinlich funktioniert es aber unter 10.10 genauso
<GoaSKin> nur kann ich das nicht sicher sagen
<Guschtel> jokrebel: vllt. kannst du Dir die ubuntu alsa start/service-skripte anschauen und nach so einer restore-zeile suchen bzw. das ggf. einfügen
<ozram> was is dann 10.04.1 ?
<GoaSKin> lucid
<ozram> oh man..
<ozram> wieso geht des dann nich -.-
<GoaSKin> hast du mal qjackctrl installiert? das DIng starten (im Startmenü), dann dort Play-Taste drücken und dann qsynth starten!
<ozram> okay
<ozram> irgendwas seh ich da
<ozram> kannst kurz erläutern wie ich das am besten einrichte/teste?
<ozram> sehe da verbindungen usw.
<ozram> auch qsynth läuft jetzt
<GoaSKin> meistens muss man da nur auf play drücken, damit der Server läuft und anschließend die Audioprogramme starten
<ozram> ja okay
<ozram> q synth hab ich an
<ozram> ich spiel aufm keyboard
<ozram> kommt nix
<GoaSKin> Verbindungen muss man nur dann verändern, wenn man mit vielen Programmen und MIDI-Ports arbeitet, um zu definieren welches Signal von wo nach wo soll
<ozram> qsynth sollte doch was rumeiern oder, auch ohne sequencer?
<ozram> ...
<GoaSKin> ok... dann bei den Verbindungen mal schauen, ob es welche QSynth->Soundkarte und QSynth->Keyboard gibt
<jokrebel> Guschtel: oh je - das hört sich aufwändig an. Aber dank Dir auf alle fälle für Deine Bemühnungen
<GoaSKin> da gibts MIDI- und Audioverbindungen
<jokrebel> Guschtel: …dann muss halt das Micro doch vorne eingesteckt werden :-(
<GoaSKin> da muss in einem Fenster auf der einen Seite QSynth und auf der anderen die Hardware stehen. Man zieht die Hardware mit der Maus auf die SOftware und dann zeigt er eine Verbindungsstrippe
<GoaSKin> in den meisten Fällen geschieht dies aber von alleine
<Guschtel> jokrebel: :) sry muss halt nebenher arbeiten, da is auf nem ubuntu-system selbst nachschauen zu aufwändig
<jokrebel> Guschtel: kein Ding. Aber ich frag hier halt meist auch nur wenn ich schon alle Wikis durch hab ;-) Und bin da schon mehrfach drüber gewesen. Wie gesagt - Vielen Dank trotzdem für deine Zeit.
<ozram> oh mann. echt
<ozram> dieses CME echt
<ozram> nichmal auf linux tut es was es soll
<ozram> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=606655
<ozram> ich DREH hier echt noch durch
<ozram> ich sitzt insgesamt schon tagelang an dem SCHEISS ding und nix geht 
<ozram> weder win7, xp, oder linux
<ozram> ich könnt kotzen.
<LetoThe2nd> ozram: ganz ruhig. ausdrucksweise, und wir können echt nix für deinen frust.
<GoaSKin> ozram: hardware-defekt ist auszuschließen? Kaputte MIDI-Kabel hat man häufiger als man denkt
<ozram> ja
<ozram> aber es kommt kein ton
<ozram> und es wär nich das erstemal. CME is einfach nur lausig...
<jokrebel> ,enter? ozram
<shetlandpony> ozram: Nutze bitte nicht die ENTER-Taste anstelle von Interpunktion. Versuche die Anzahl der abgeschickten Zeilen nicht groesser werden zu lassen als notwendig, da der Channel sonst schwer zu verfolgen wird. [interpunktion]
<ozram> von da her isses halt recht schwer als ubuntu neuling einfach blind drauf zu vertrauen das da wirklich ein signal durchkommt und nochmal tagelang mit irgendwelchen sachen rumzuprobieren
<ozram> ich brauch einfach nen einfachen weg um möglichst ohne schnickschnack einen ton aus midi signalen zu generieren
<ozram> ahso hab dich falsch verstanden
<ozram> der hersteller is einfach müll.. das is das problem.
<ozram> das usb kabel läuft am drucker sogar zum scannen. d.h. zu lang isses auch nich. zu langes kabel.. führt bei dem keyboard auch zu signalabbruch... aber eigentlich sollte es gehen. jetzt wo der sound @ ubuntu läuft. brauch ich nur noch eine zuverlässige läsung um sound aus midi zu generieren.
<jokrebel> ozram: benutz trotzdem bitte Punkte und längere (gerne auch mehrere) Sätze. BITTE - nicht immer auf ENTER - Danke.
<koegs> und vor allem ist hier support und nicht diskussion über sinn und unsinn
<WasserDragoon> hallo zusammen, habe hier zwei monitore. beim starten diverser programme mit splash screen oder z.B. dem entleeren des mülls wird das objekt falsch platziert (hängt am rechten rand des ersten monitors; möchte es gerne mittig am ersten monitor)
<WasserDragoon> habe eine ati grafikkarte mit dem ati catalyst control center und als wm compiz
<LetoThe2nd> ozram: ohne mich jetzt mit der spezifischen materie auszukennen, würd ich vorschlagen irgendne synthi-software zu versuchen die direkt an pulse ausgeben kann. das funktioniert ja anscheinend, und so könnte man zumindest schon mal probleme mit alsa und/oder jack ausschliessen.
<ozram> is das denn kein support, koegs?
<WasserDragoon> ist dies machbar?
<koegs> hat compiz nicht regelsätze zum platzieren der fenster?
<LetoThe2nd> ozram: dein CME-rant ganz sicher nicht, nein.
<WasserDragoon> koegs: ja, sollte. weiß aber nicht ob das monitorübergreifend ist...
<LetoThe2nd> ozram: und noch ein gedanke wäre, nen synth zu suchen, der ne bildschirm-klaviatur zum klicken hat. dann kannst du prüfen ob die software an und für sich läuft oder nicht.
<odb|fidel_> koegs: jo kann man machen
<koegs> alternativ gibt es noch devilspie, wenn man compiz nicht mag
<GoaSKin> jemand Erfahrung mit der PPC-Portierung?
<WasserDragoon> koegs: doch, ich mag compiz auf jeden fall :-)
<odb|fidel_> WasserDragoon: dann versuch mal den compiz weg - ich hatte das z.b. verwendet um bestimmte apps an verschiedenen virtuelle desktops zu binden - sollte auch für deinen fall greifen
<WasserDragoon> odb|fidel_: kannst du mir evtl. sagen wo das einzustellen ist, ich finde das nicht im einstellungs manager
<koegs> Fensterverwaltung -> Fenster platzieren
<WasserDragoon> koegs: danke, nun muss ich nur rausfinden wie der regelsatz lauten muss
<jokrebel> cu
<odb|fidel_> WasserDragoon: dazu gibts teilweise hilfreiche videos/youtube solltest du garnicht zurecht kommen ;)
<odb|fidel_> viel erfolg
<WasserDragoon> odb|fidel_: vielen dank, werde mich mal bei youtube umschauen
<don0rism> moin
<ozram> also
<ozram> die software läuft
<ozram> in sich wenigstens..
<ozram> kommt anscheinend einfach kein signal
<ozram> super.
<ozram> *seufz*
<koegs> ,enter? ozram... mal wieder
<shetlandpony> ozram... mal wieder: Nutze bitte nicht die ENTER-Taste anstelle von Interpunktion. Versuche die Anzahl der abgeschickten Zeilen nicht groesser werden zu lassen als notwendig, da der Channel sonst schwer zu verfolgen wird. [interpunktion]
<noob^3> hi 
 * ozram bbl
<Fussel> hm, killall amsn geht mal nicht… wie beende ich amsn? in top steht der auch nicht drin
<Fuchs> ps aux | grep msn 
<zeitsofa> re
<Fuchs> ist vielleicht python oder sonst was, das den ausfuehrt
<Fussel> die zeile mal posten? Fuchs 
<Fuchs> wenn es nur eine ist ...
<Fussel> ich brauch ja nur die pid
<Fuchs> dann lief da eh schon was schief 
<Fussel> taunix    1772  0.0  0.0   3332   816 pts/0    S+   15:20   0:00 grep --color=auto msn
<Fuchs> das ist nur das grep 
<Fussel> sonst kam da nix
<Fuchs> in dem Fall heisst der Prozess komplett anders oder existiert nicht
<Fussel> und bei killall finder der keinen passenden prozess
<Fussel> hmpf
<Fuchs> nun, Du kannst noch mit -i nach case-insensitiv suchen, 
<Fuchs> sonst viel Spass beim Durchgehen der Liste
<Fuchs> wenn es den Prozess gibt, dann ist er sicher in ps aux drin 
<Fussel> hm, nüx
<bauruine> Fussel, bist du sicher das amsn läuft? 
<Fussel> huch, der is nu irgendwie aus, sorry *grin*
<Fussel> nus sinds bei grep, zwei zeilen, die pack ich mal in nen paste
<Fussel> ich bring die mal hier, sorry, aber irgendwie mag mein stick ubuntuusers nicht oder umgekehrt
<Fussel> taunix    1802 84.4  3.4  59656 35012 ?        Rl   15:26   1:20 wish8.5 /usr/bin/amsn
<Fussel> taunix    1810  0.0  0.0   3332   820 pts/0    S+   15:28   0:00 grep --color=auto msn
<Fuchs> eine reicht
<Fuchs> die ohne grep ...
<Fuchs> da hast Du Deine pid 
<Fussel> huch ohne grep?
<Fuchs> 1810
<Fuchs> nein, die Zeile mit dem grep haettest Du uns nicht geben brauchen. Mitdenken :) 
<Fussel> ah, da dankeschön
<Styx> 1810 ist aber die pid von grep
<Fussel> nuja, zu schnell, sorry
<Styx> 1802 ist die von amsn
<Fussel> sowiso doof das der sich nich killallen lässt
<Fussel> danke Styx 
<Styx> killall -9 amsn wird auf jeden Fall gehen, ist aber brutal ;)
<Fuchs> noe, wird nicht zwingend gehen 
<simon_ftw> wie werde ich den boot-splash-screen los?
<Fussel> ne, geht nicht hihi
<Fuchs> simon_ftw: mit der entsprechenden Zeile in grub 
<Fuchs> ,grub2? simon_ftw 
<shetlandpony> simon_ftw: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<Fuchs> Fussel: killall auf wish8.5 wird gehen
<Fuchs> aber das ist imo Bloedfug
<koegs> ,plymouth?
<shetlandpony> Sorry koegs, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber plymouth
<Styx> das muss dann aber schon sehr übel sein ;)
<koegs> bäh
<simon_ftw> hab ich mir auch gedacht, nur dummerweise gibt es hier keine /boot/grub/menu.lst mehr
<koegs> bitte den wiki-eintrag lesen
<Fuchs> simon_ftw: deswegen habe ich den Eintrag zu Grub2 verlinkt, nicht den zu Grub
<Fuchs> simon_ftw: bitte lesen, ich weiss schon, warum ich Dir den gebe
<Fussel> hrhr, dankeschön Fuchs 
<simon_ftw> ich habe aber die version 1.9.8
<Fuchs> simon_ftw: das ist Grub2. 
<simon_ftw> na toll
<Flashbang> hallo jemand hochmotiviert und zeit mir zu helfen nen brother dcp-195c zum laufen zu bringen...
<beatlepilz> moin @ all - würde gerne unity - sprich die netbook edition - ausprobieren...nur wenn ich ubuntu damit starte funktioniert die komplette gui nicht, alles flackert und iwann wars das. hab nvidia grafikkarte mit propiritären treibern. lässt sich da was machen? :)
<Fuchs> beatlepilz: mal ein paar logs lesen oder uns geben, 
<koegs> Flashbang: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Brother/Drucker
<Fuchs> beatlepilz: allen voran einen nvidia bug report (sudo nvidia-bug-report.sh)  und die ~/.xsession-errors 
<Flashbang> koegs: keine sorge, ich suche wirklich bevor ich leute belästige, aber ich kriegs wirklich nicht hin.
<zeitsofa> Flashbang: afaik läuft genau der drucker nicht wirklich sauber mit linux.
<beatlepilz> @fuchs: danke, ich werd das mal machen, wenn ichs wieder probier und dann übers forum gehn :)
<Flashbang> das ist aber ungut
<zeitsofa> Flashbang: nur für den der einen solchen drucker kauft :D
<Flashbang> nur läuft er bei mir gar nicht
<zeitsofa> Flashbang: http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/download_prn.html#DCP-195C dort solltest du alles notwendige finden
<shetlandpony> zeitsofa's url: http://tinyurl.com/3a92x7e | Brother Solutions Center : Brother Driver for Linux Distributions
<simon_ftw> was für vorteile hat grub2 gegenüber grub 1?
<Fuchs> beatlepilz: Forum ist eine gute Idee, dann lese ich es naemlich, sobald ich nicht mehr an E+ UMTS gebunden bin und Zeit habe :) 
<zeitsofa> Flashbang: dort sind auch installations anleitungen zu finden.
<Fuchs> simon_ftw: ich moechte zum dritten mal auf den Wikiartikel verweisen, der mitunter auch beschreibt, warum es Grub2 gibt und was er kann. 
<Fuchs> simon_ftw: wenn der Artikel nicht reicht -> bitte in den Offtopickanal
<simon_ftw> uz viel text
<Styx> lesen bildet ;)
<Fuchs> simon_ftw: gut, dann halt nicht. 
<beatlepilz> @fuchs: das ist natürlich auch ne gute sache ;) mir gings mehr darum dass ich in irc keinen mit logs zuschmeißen möchte und sollte ich auf eine lösung kommen haben die leute mit demselben prob im forum durch die sufu auch noch mal ne gute chance ;)
<Fuchs> beatlepilz: frag auf uu.de im X11 Forum, dann lese ich es mir heute Abend, wenn ich irgendwann angekommen bin, in Ruhe durch. 
<beatlepilz> Fuchs: X11 Forum? Welches meinst Du? Ich würde es bei "Gnome" oder "Anderer Fenstermanager" reinschreiben..
<Flashbang> ich will gerne was ich da bisher installiert habe plattmachen und nochmal neu nach der anleitung anfangen aber wie mach ich das? son treiber taucht ja nicht im software-center auf?! :)
<Fuchs> beatlepilz: bei Gnome lese ich es nicht ... anderer Fenstermanager geht m.W., mit der Gefahr, dass Du dann verschoben wirst. Aber probier es. 
<kevin_> Hallo, ich habe folgendes Problem: Ich fahre meinen Laptop herunter (Ubuntu 10.10) über den ausschaltbutton oben Rechts und, wenn ich nun den Laptop wieder starte mich einlogge und das interface geladen wurde steht oben Rechts dieses WLAN Zeichen mit einem roten Ausrufezeichen als Funknetzwerk deaktiviert. Ich muss also jedes mal Rechtsklick Funknetzwerk aktivieren klicken damit I-net verbinden kann. Was kann ich machen damit das automatisch g
<das_grosse_W> hallo zusammen. ich hab ein kleines Problem mit dem ati catalyst control center. wenn ich einstelle, dass bei der skalierung(von nicht nativen auflösungen) das seitenverhältnis beibehalten wird, muß ich diese einstellung bei jedem neustart wieder aktivieren. Wie kann ich das dauerhaft einstellen?
<zeitsofa> Flashbang: richtig wenn du den an der paket verwaltung vorbei installiert hast taucht der da auch nicht auf. 
<Flashbang> nur was tue ich dass er das tut :)
<Flashbang> "Fehler: Falsche Systemarchitektur »i386«"
<kevin_> Weiß keiner warum oben WLAN Funknetzwerk deaktiviert ist nach einem neustart obwohl es vorher aktiviert war? Die aktivierung geht immer verloren.
<nunatak> hello. kann mir jemand erklären wie ich mit apt-file pakete suchen kann die eine bestimmt datei enthalten? grund: nach dem 10.10 update meines notebooks geht krita nichtmehr (meldung libkomain.so.6 fehlt). ich weiß vom desktop, dass ich nur ein paket installieren musste dan gings, das hatte mir hier irgendwer gesagt. leider weiß ich nimmer welches paket es war. :(
<Fuchs> nunatak: das -dev Paket der koffice-libs
<Fuchs> nunatak: packages.ubuntu.com
<nunatak> mir wurde damals apt-file empfohlen für sowas. aber meine bisherigen versuche damit sind gescheitert
<Fuchs> koffice-dev << nunatak 
<tankdriver> Hi, ich möchte dass apache wenn jemand auf http://meinserver.abc zugreift, auf http://meinserver.abc/irgendwas/ weiterleitet. was muss ich da in die httpd.conf schreiben?
<koegs> böser Fuchs :)
<koegs> wo bleibt da der lerneffekt?
<nunatak> Fuchs: danke. werd ich versuchen.
<nunatak> Fuchs: wie muss ich denn sowas in apt-file eingeben um die richtigen pakete zu finden?
<pbtraveller> hi, hab probleme mit Mediathek und dem Abspeichern von Flash-Filmen mittels Flvstreamer. Beim Anlegen des buttons habe ich auf prüfen geklickt und "ok" bekommen, aber die Filme werden einfach nicht gespeichert. Funktioniert das bei Euch?  
<nunatak> koegs: war das kein lerneffekt?
<koegs> indem er das packet genannt hat nicht :)
<Fuchs> nunatak: puh, gerade kein ssh auf mein Debiankistchen, und webbrowser mag ich nicht oeffnen, Deutsches UMTS -> teuer. Sorry. 
<nunatak> koegs: ich hab ja versucht es zu finden vorher. ;)
<Fuchs> koegs: ich kann aktuell nur so helfen, weil das wusste ich, weil vor kurzem schon wer das gleiche gefragt hat. Du kannst ihm gerne mit apt-file helfen
<koegs> nunatak: ich habs über den dateinamen auf packages.ubuntu.com gefunden :)
<nunatak> Fuchs: naja, nicht schlimm. dann probier ich etwas herum. vielleicht kommt ja dann doch noch etwas lerneffekt zustande. 
<kevin_> Weiß keiner warum oben WLAN Funknetzwerk deaktiviert ist nach einem neustart obwohl es vorher aktiviert war? Die aktivierung geht immer verloren.
<nunatak> koegs: ok. siehste. hab ich was gelernt! 
<Fuchs> nunatak: apt-file wird vermutlich eine manpage haben, Du kannst ja in der Zwischenzeit die lesen :) 
<nunatak> das manpage hab ich natürlich gelesen
<nunatak> aber nichts dergleichen gefunden. zumindest das was danach aussah hat dann nicht funktioniert
<nunatak> weil das file ja nicht intalliert ist
<nunatak> soviel hab ich schon gelernt mittlerweile, dass ich zuerst mal manpage und --help und auch google/tuxsucht etc. befrage
<mgolisch> apt-file untersucht die pakete in den registerierten repos
<mgolisch> dem ist egal ob das entsprechende paket schon installiert ist
<mgolisch> das ist ja gerade der witz daran
<koegs> nunatak: apt-file search komain hat mich auch zum ziel gebracht
<Exterminans> Moin, ich habe seit dem letzten Update unter Lucid Probleme mit Nautilus. Das öffnen von Ordnern etc. dauert gut 20-30 Sekunden, anstelle wie gewohnt flüssig zu laufen. Wenn ich Nautilus versuche über die Konsole zu starten, bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung: (nautilus:2073): Unique-DBus-WARNING **: Error while sending message: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the me
<Fuchs> ,512? Exterminans 
<shetlandpony> Exterminans: Ein IRC-Paket hat eine maximale Laenge von 512 Byte. Wenn deine Zeile zu lang ist, schneidet mein Client den Rest ab. Deshalb haben wir nur den Anfang deiner Zeile lesen koennen. Bedenke auch, dass ein Teil protokoll-intern genutzt wird und dir deshalb nicht die ganzen 512 Zeichen zur Verfuegung stehen. Auch die we
<Exterminans> Moin, ich habe seit dem letzten Update unter Lucid Probleme mit Nautilus. Das öffnen von Ordnern etc. dauert gut 20-30 Sekunden, anstelle wie gewohnt flüssig zu laufen. Wenn ich Nautilus versuche über die Konsole zu starten, bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldung:
<Exterminans> (nautilus:2073): Unique-DBus-WARNING **: Error while sending message: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<koegs> nunatak: problem ist wohl eher das libkomain.so.6 nicht in den repos von maverick ist, falls du maverick nutzt
<Fuchs> Exterminans: mal in der ~/.xsession-errors nachschauen, ob es noch andere Probleme mit dbus gibt 
<BuZZ-T> hi! Wenn ich unter Maverick in gnome zB ein PDF in evince drucken möchte, aber nur bestimmte Seiten drucken will, druckt er immer den gesamten Bereich
<BuZZ-T> sprich statt 3,4,7,8 druckt er 3-8
<BuZZ-T> ich finde auf bug.launchpad.net nichts, kennt jemand den Bug und hat dafür schon einen Bugreport geschrieben/gefunden?
<Exterminans> Fuchs: (gnome-settings-daemon:1803): GVFS-RemoteVolumeMonitor-WARNING **: invoking IsSu
<Exterminans> pported() failed for remote volume monitor with dbus name org.gtk.Private.GduVol
<Exterminans> umeMonitor: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. Possibl
<Exterminans> e causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus s
<Exterminans> ecurity policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network conn
<Exterminans> ection was broken.
<mgolisch> BuZZ-T: war das frueher anders?
<BuZZ-T> * bugs.launchpad.net
<BuZZ-T> mgolisch: ja, unter lucid ging das noch
<BuZZ-T> bei mir
<Exterminans> Ups, das war jetzt nicht so geplant mit den Zeilenumbrüchen
<koegs> ,nopaste? Exterminans
<shetlandpony> Exterminans: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org [paste]
<Exterminans> Folgendes steht in der .xsession-errors
<Exterminans> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/290460/
<Exterminans> Hm, irgendwie klappen meine WebDAV-Mounts auch nicht mehr, könnte das zusammen hängen?
<nunatak> koegs: ja nutze ich. und seit dem update kann ich krita nicht mehr starten. aber als ich das vor ein paar wochen schonmal am desktop hatte, wurde mir ein paket genannt, das ich nur installiert habe (über synaptic ohne fremdquelle) und dann liefs
<nunatak> koegs: oh jo, stimmt. das tuts auch. (apt-file) war woll vorhin etwas dusselig nach 4 stunden präsentation erstellen
<koegs> sicher ohne fremdquellen? in lucid scheints die datei noch zu geben?
<Exterminans> Problem "gelöst", es waren die WebDAV-Mounts über fuse die nicht mehr funktionierten. Frage ist jetzt: Gibt es irgendeine funktionierende Möglichkeit Webdav zu mounten?
<nunatak> koegs: also hier am desktop ist auch kein libkomain.so.6 drauf wie mir apt-file jetzt sagte. aber so.7, vielleicht bringts das ja auch
<nunatak> das hab ich hier drauf und hier läuft krita wieder: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399270/
<nunatak> demnach wird es dann wahrscheinlich koffice-libs sein was mir am notebook fehlt. kommt mir auch irgendwie bekannt vor
<kork05> hi
<kork05> ich erhalte beim ausführen eines tar-befehls die Felhemeldung, dass ein Socket ignoriert wurde...
<kork05> Fehlermeldung
<LetoThe2nd> kork05: wie wärs mit a) konkretem befehl b) konkreter fehlermeldung?
<don0rism> ;)
<kork05> der Befehl: tar -cjpf home_sicher.tar.bz2 twister
<LetoThe2nd> kork05: was ist "twister"?
<Deem> LetoThe2nd: vermutlich ein ordner
<kork05> mein Homeverzeichnis
<don0rism> probier mal ohne -
<Deem> kork05: hast du den ordner gvfs mit in dein tar verzeichnis gepackt?
<LetoThe2nd> nä, erstmal noch die fehlermeldung.
<kork05> Fehler: 
<kork05> tar: twister/.local/share/akonadi/akonadiserver.socket: Socket ignoriert
<kork05> tar: twister/.local/share/akonadi/db_misc/mysql.socket: Socket ignoriert
<kork05> tar: twister/.kde/share/apps/nepomuk/socket: Socket ignoriert
<Fuchs> kork05: kannst Du ignorieren 
<Deem> ok. kde.. kein gnome :D
<kork05> kann ich diese ausgabe auch unterdrücken?
<Fuchs> kork05: stderr irgendwo umleiten, z.B. nach /dev/null 
<don0rism>  >/dev/null 2>&1
<Fuchs> das geht auch kuerzer 
<kork05> grade hinter den Befehl einfügen?
<Fuchs>  &> /dev/null
<don0rism> sry ..bin ruhig
<LetoThe2nd> naja, ist vielleich ungünstig wenn dann mal ein echter fehler auftritt, oder?
<kork05> Wenn ich das - weglasse, bekomme ich ebenfalls oben beschriebene ausgabe
<Fuchs> man koennte spezifisch mit grep -v arbeiten, 
<kork05> warum gibt tar sowas überhaupt aus?
<Fuchs> aber da waere es interessant zu wissen, warum man das ueberhaupt unterdruecken will 
<Fuchs> kork05: warum nicht? 
<LetoThe2nd> Fuchs: 2x ++ von mir.
<Deem> man könnte auch alles in ein textfile schreiben lassen, dann wäre die ausgabe weg, aber wenn ein fehler auftritt könnte man diesen immeroch nachlesen
<kork05> naja.. habe ein shellscript geschrieben
<kork05> mit obigem befehl drin
<pr0b0t> moin 
<pr0b0t> weiss einer den befehl um per terminal firefox per befehl zu schliessen?
<LetoThe2nd> pr0b0t: ja.
<LetoThe2nd> pr0b0t: hint: metafrage und so...
<Fuchs> pr0b0t: Du kannst kill nehmen, wenn Du die pid weisst, oder killall, was aber alle Instanzen toeten wird
<Luzido> pr0b0t: wenn du der einziege bist der auf dem server firefox verwendet gibts einfaches mittel: killall
<ThreeM> killall firefox-bin
<pr0b0t> geilo ThreeM
<gflash> Hallo
<gflash> Ich hab ein kleines Problem mit Flash: Sobald ich den Vollbildmodus aktiviere und die "Hardwarebeschleunigung" von Flash an ist, stürzt das Plugin ab. Ich habe eine Radeon Mobility 9600 und verwende den radeon-Treiber. Kann mir jemand helfen?
<Fuss-im-Ohr> serVas
<das_grosse_W> hallo zusammen. ich hab ein kleines Problem mit dem ati catalyst control center. wenn ich einstelle, dass bei der skalierung(von nicht nativen auflösungen) das seitenverhältnis beibehalten wird, muß ich diese einstellung bei jedem neustart wieder aktivieren. Wie kann ich das dauerhaft einstellen?
<gflash> Wo finde ich in Lucid die libGL.so? In /usr/lib ist sie nicht
<apollo13> apt-file search libGL.so
<apollo13> such dir ein paket aus…
<apollo13> (ein passendes)
<pr0b0t> ist das normal das ubuntu 10.10 das system stark ausbremst? frische installation auf notebook. 1.7 gh 256mb ram. wenn man mit der maus z.b über anwendungen fährt dauert das circa 3 sekunden bis was passiert 
<pr0b0t> hat jemand eine idee?
<LetoThe2nd> pr0b0t: ram vervierfachen oder so? oder gleich noch mehr?
<Frickelpit> pr0b0t: 256MB ram sind nicht gerade das beste für ubuntu
<pr0b0t> kann auch sein das der rechner 512nb besitzt. ist nicht meiner und ich hab ihn nicht vor mir 
<LetoThe2nd> danke für das gespräch, wir rden weiter wenn daten vorliegen. :-)
<Frickelpit> pr0b0t: free -m ist da sehr informativ
<pr0b0t> ah cool
<pr0b0t> k, in einer stunde melde ich mich mal. dann kann ich genauere daten geben. danke schonmal
<pr0b0t> \o/
<k1l> ,away? Knickel HAWiese-away 
<shetlandpony> Knickel HAWiese-away: Bitte verzichte auf Away-Nicks wie paul|essen, paul|afk, etc und automatische oeffentliche Bekanntgabe deiner Abwesenheit - viele im IRC finden es stoerend. Verwende doch einfach die Standard-Funktion im IRC: /away Grund der Abwesenheit
<Knickel> k1l, schlaues kind, danke, nächsten disconnect versuch ich in der glaskugel zu erahnen
<Fuchs> Knickel: dann konfiguriere Deinen Client richtig. 
<bekks> moin
<Frickelpit> tach bekks
<bekks> moin Frickelpit 
<kork05> kann mein Problem mit den Kommandozeilenparemtern zusammenhängen?
<kork05> Kommandozeilenparametern
<k1l> welches problem?
<kork05> ich bekomme sobald ich mein home-verzeichnis mittels tar-befehl: tar cjpf home_sicher.tar.bz2 twister sichere, folgende fehlermeldung:
<Fuchs> kork05: er kann und wird keine sockets packen, weil das sinnlos ist ...
<Fuchs> wurde doch gesagt 
<kork05> und warum existieren dann solche dateien, wenn sie nicht gepackt werden können?
<Fuchs> weil sie gebraucht werden und unter Unixoiden nun mal alles eine Datei ist
<Fuchs> bei Geraetedateien wird er sich auch weigern 
<kork05> gibts ein programm, mit dem dass möglich ist?
<Fuchs> hoffentlich nein, weil es sinnlos ist. 
<kork05> &> /dev/null grade hinter den befehl einfügen?
<Fuchs> das wird stdout und stderr umleiten, 
<Fuchs> mach das nur, wenn Du absolut keine Ausgabe willst, egal was auch immer passiert. Aber sonst: ja
<kork05> die fehlermeldungen erhalte ich trotzdem
<k1l> kork05: die umleitung hinten dran behebt die fehlermeldung auch nicht
<Fuchs> k1l: wenn er tar nicht explizit sagt, dass er die sockets ignorieren soll, dann wird absolut gar nichts die beheben
<kork05> vor den befehl einfügen?
<kork05> oder gibts nen befehl, mit dem tar automatisch sockets ignoriert?
<Fuchs> nein, hinten waere korrekt, zeig den Befehl mal her, und nein, meines Wissens nicht
<Fuchs> aber man kann mit wildcards eine Ingorelist basteln, und da in Deinem Fall afair alle so nett sind und *.socket heissen, liesse sich das basteln. Sinn davon erschliesst sich mir aber immer noch nicht. 
<kork05> oder gibts ne elegantere lösung, um mein home verzeichnis zu packen?
<kork05> außer mit tar?
<dauerflucher> kork05: kannst dir ja mal sbackup ansehen
<kork05> werde ich aj dieselben meldungen erhalten wie mit tar?
<dauerflucher> kork05: scheisse, woher soll ich das wissen?
<bekks> Das sind nur Warnungen und keine Fehler.
<Fuchs> Du kannst bei tar, wie gesagt, --exclude nehmen, mit einem Regulaeren Ausdruck der passt, 
<bekks> Den ganzen Rest packt tar doch einwandfrei.
<Fuchs> aber der Sinn davon erschliesst sich mir immer noch nicht
<Fuchs> und wird sich mir wohl auch nicht mehr erschliessen 
<kork05> ok...
<kork05> dann geht dass sichern schonmal...
<dauerflucher> naja, kommt drauf an wohin
<kork05> kommt in ein verzeichnis, in dass nur root kommt
<dauerflucher> auf der gleichen festplatte?
<bekks> Das ist nicht sehr geschickt, weil dann der user sein eigenes Backup nicht zurückspielen kann.
<kork05> werden die chmod rechte auch mitkopiert bei tar?
<bekks> als root ja, als user nein.
<bekks> Dazu gibts es aber eine in der manpage beschriebene Option.
<kork05> heißt, ich muss dass backup script immer als root ausführen lassen, sodass die chmod-rechte mitkopiert werden?
<bekks> 1112 183533 < bekks> Dazu gibts es aber eine in der manpage beschriebene Option.
<kork05> ok...
<Fuchs> bekks: ein backup auf der gleichen Platte ist eh eher sinnlos, aber das wird eher OT 
<bekks> Fuchs: Ja. Ja. :)
<kork05> beim neustart soll dass home verzeichnis automatisch gelöscht werden und durch dass backup ersetzt werden
<kork05> soweit der plan
<bekks> Autsch.
<dauerflucher> oh ha
<bekks> Aber man kann das zB über squashfs + unionfs realisieren.
<Fuchs> kork05: wenn man es ihm sagt schon 
<kork05> wurde an meiner derzeitigen schule so gemacht
<bekks> Oder so lustige Dinge wie kioskmode benutzen.
<kork05> und es funktioniert
<kork05> wie kann man die gruppe ermitteln?
<kork05> in der ein user ist?
<bekks> "groups" eintippen.
<kork05> thx....
<ppq> ich hab (mal wieder) probleme mit dateien aus heruntergeladenen archiven, deren datei- und verzeichnisnamen zeichen wie äöüß enthalten. oder besser: enthielten. *kein* einziges programm außer mv kann damit umgehen - cd nicht, cp nicht, rm nicht. von gui-sachen mal ganz zu schweigen. ich gehe jetzt immer so vor: 'cd die-ersten-paar-buchstaben*' und darin dann 'mv irgendeine-datei-* neuername.xyz'. mv kann das nämlich auch nur so, den datei-/
<ppq> verzeichnisnamen tabben funktioniert nicht ("no such file or directory bla"). copy&paste aus der ausgabe von ls geht auch nicht. ich habe nun aber leider über 100 verzeichnisse, die diese zeichen im namen haben und jeweils dateien enthalten, auf die das auch zutrifft. wie automatisiere ich das? der resultierende dateiname ist wurscht, solange das im richtigen (auch umbenannten!) verzeichnis landet. hat da jemand ne idee?
<bekks> man convmv
<ppq> das ist genau, was ich suchte. thx
<kork05> so,wieder da
<kork05> wie kann ich eine sichere umgebung schaffen, dass mein kubuntu nicht zerstört wird?
<kork05> durch irgendwelche eingaben, von denen ich keine ahnung habe
<bekks> Regelmäßige, externe Backups.
<Fuchs> kork05: mach eine virtuelle Maschine mit snapshots, oder regelmaessig backups
<dauerflucher> kork05: experimente in 'ner VM
<Fuss-im-Ohr> http://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/sandwich.png
<sdx23> Fuss-im-Ohr: bitte nicht hier, danke.
<Fuss-im-Ohr> bitte
<LupusE> hi
<kork05> hi LupusE
<frager> nabend
<frager> ich habe gerade ubuntu 10.4LTS in eine sun virtualbos installiert und möchte gerne meine bildschirmauflösung erhöhen
<frager> virtualbox
<frager> er mag nur bis 800x600
<frager> any clues?
<bekks> Installier die Guest Additions.
<frager> hab ich
<frager> auch rebootet
<frager> bekks: hab nochmal gebootet
<frager> geht jetut
<frager> danke
<dankobum> habe gerade von 10.4 auf 10.10 upgedated, jetzt ist der Thunderbird in Englisch, deutsche Sprachpaket ist aber installiert, was ist zu tun?
<Malkavian_> hallo, ich kann mich ab heute nicht mehr ins ICQ anmelden, ich benutze Kopete; kann jemand bestätigen?
<LupusE> Malkavian_: ja, ich kann bestaetigen das du dich nicht mehr anmelden kannst. immerhin hast du es ja geschrieben.
<Malkavian_> hat jemand das gleiche Problem?
<LupusE> ,spracheinstellungen? dankobum 
<shetlandpony> dankobum, Spracheinstellungen ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Spracheinstellungen - Weitere Infos im query ...
<hausgeist> moin
<LupusE> Malkavian_: meinst du nicht es macht mehr sinn nachzusehen ob dein client eine log datei schreibt und dort drin nachzusehen WARUM er nicht verbindet?
<Malkavian_> LupusE: mein Client sagt, falsches Kennwort
<Malkavian_> dabei habe ich nichts an den Einstellungen geändert
<LupusE> *ueberleg* hmm. nee, darauf weiss ich keine loesung.
<dankobum> nur der thunderbird ist in Englisch, alles andere ist in Deutsch
<pr0b0t> re
<dankobum> Ich denke daher, dass nicht an den globalen Spracheinstellungen liegt.
<LupusE> dankobum: nicht denken. das hilft selten. besse rnachschauen.
<LupusE> dankobum: 'echo LANG' kontrollieren, ggf 'env'. und dann mal mit 'LANG=de_DE@utf-8 firefox' von der konsole aus starten.
<Malkavian_> ich wollte nur fragen, ob sich jemand in icq per irgendeinen Client anmelden kann, oder ob vielleicht mehrere Leute dieses 'falsches Kennwort' kriegen
<pr0b0t> hab hier ein frisch aufesetztes ubuntu 10.10, 1.7gh laptop, 500mb ram. wenn man mit der maus zu der anwendungen leiste geht, dauert das 3-4 sekunden bis sich das aufbaut. das system ist seeeeehr langsam. gibt es hier einen ansatz woran das liegen kann?
<rumpe1> dankobum, thunderbird-locale-de   installiert?
<LupusE> pr0b0t: schalte compiz aus.
<kork05> exit
<kork05> quit
<dankobum> [20:03:28] <rolf@R61-Ubuntu> ~ ((Linux 2.6.35-22-generic))
<dankobum> 0 processes #2 $ echo $LANG
<dankobum> de_DE.UTF-8
<Frickelpit> pr0b0t: von 256 auf 500MB? das ging ja schnell
<dankobum> Sprachpaket nicht vollständig unter System-...      er installiert
<dankobum> rumpe1, ja
<pr0b0t> Frickelpit, free -m ins terminal tippen lassen, daher ging es so schnell
<pr0b0t> wie kann ich den compiz per terminal deinstallieren?
<Frickelpit> pr0b0t: wieso deinstallieren?
<rumpe1> dankobum, vielleicht eine option in den einstellungen von thunderbird? thunderbird neu gestartet?
<LupusE> .oO( ob es einen inhaltlichen unterschied zwischen 'abschalten' und 'deinstallieren' gibt? )
<Frickelpit> einfach in den erscheinungsbildeinstellungen die effekte ausschalten
<pr0b0t> also killall compiz 
<Frickelpit> …
<pr0b0t> bis das menü aufgerufen wird vergehen locker ein paar minuten
<Frickelpit> pr0b0t: wenn du schon so richtig kewl im terminal das machen willst, dann bitte mit metacity --replace & disown
<LupusE> und dann stellt we fest das 'DISPLAY=:0' fehlt umd dann mit berechtigungsproblemen zu kaempfen.
<dankobum> er lädt 48 MB runter, das kann dauern bei 1000er DSL
<LupusE> warum habt ihr es alle so eilig heute? schlauer werdet ihr auch nicht wenns die haelfte an zeit braucht.
<pr0b0t> es geht hier gar nicht um kewl Frickelpit, ich hab einfach keinen bock mehrere minuten zu warten bis das menü aufgerufen wird
<pr0b0t> LupusE, compiz war aus
<dankobum> so, nach neustart von thunderbird immer noch in Englisch, werde mich mal ausloggen und wieder einloggen, wenn das nichts bring, rebooten, tschau
<LupusE> dann darfst du nun mittels 'lsmod' herausfinden welche grafikkarte verbaut ist, und dann in der /var/log/Xorg.0.log schauen welcher treiber verwendet wird.
<LupusE> pr0b0t: es kann auch stark helfen eine live-cd zu nehmen und die einstellungen abzugleichen. die haben in der regel eine bessere erkennung.
<LupusE> und dann willst du ggf testweise mal eine minimal desktopumgebung (aka xfce oder fluxbox) installieren.
<pr0b0t> was bringt mir die abgleichung
<pr0b0t> ?
<LupusE> nichts, aber ich wollte was shclaues schreiben ...
<pr0b0t> Oo
<LupusE> mitdenken ist erlaubt, diskurssionen unerwuenscht.
<LupusE> ... esseidenn hier loest jemand mein problem, dann habe ich wieder volle aufmerksamkeit fuer unnuetze diskurssionen ueber das wieso weshalb und warum ...
<pr0b0t> wenn ich nicht weiss was mir die abgleichung bringt, kann ich dazu ja wohl auch schlecht was sagen
<bekks> pr0b0t: Ja, dann glaub es einfach :(
<bekks> Abgesehen davon dauert der Abgleich nur ca. 10 Sekunden.
<pr0b0t> hat ja auch keiner behauptet das ich das nicht glaube /=
<LupusE> okay, da wir die experten hier haben, warum meckert der remote smtp (agal welcher non-kommerzielle massenanbieter) ueber spamalarm, wenn {${lookup{$host}nwildlsearch{/etc/exim4/passwd.client}{$host_address}}}{} } richtig aufloesst und auch am smarthost entsprechend geleitet wird?
<LupusE> (topic: exim4, maverick)
<dankobum> mein thunderbird ist nach wie vor auf Englisch, System - Systemverwaltung - Sprachunterstützung ist alles auf Deutsch eingestellt
<dankobum> wo finde ich denn das installierte language paket um es als addon zu installieren?
<LupusE> neue idee, wenn du 'LANG=de_DE.utf-8 thinderbird' eingibst?
<dAnjou> Malkavian_: kanns hier mit pidgin bestätigen
<dAnjou> Malkavian_: http://twitter.com/#search?q=icq
<dankobum> damit konnte ich jetzt schonmal das alte Sprachpaket addon deinstallieren, das ging vorher nicht
<gflash> Ich bin in ICQ eingeloggt und habe keine Probleme
<dankobum> nur wo ist das neue, damit ich es auswählen kann
<dAnjou> gflash: programm?
<LupusE> dAnjou: die richtige frage waere gewesen 'server?' denn ein client, der einen hardcoded server hat gehoert verboten.
<gflash> dAnjou: Pidgin 2.6.6
<gflash> login.messaging.aol.com Das ist der server der voreingestellt war
<dAnjou> gflash: hab dasselbe o.
<gflash> dAnjou: vielleicht liegts daran dass ich schon drin war bevor das problem auftrat. Ich wills jetzt aber nicht ausprobieren ;)
<LupusE> dAnjou: dann darfst du nun pidgin installieren, und wireshark. dann sniffst du den traffic von kopete und danach den von pidgin und suchst ein mergetool (z.b. diff), um die ergebnisse der streams zu vergleichen.
<dAnjou> hab "clientLogin benutzen" gesetzt, jetz gehts
<LupusE> du musst drauf achten in beiden faellen nur den login stream mitzuschneiden (wireshark kann super filterregeln, unter anderem mitttels regex).
<dAnjou> je sais, merci
<LupusE> ich bin, danke.?
<Guschtel> gflash: stell einfach um auf login.icq.com
<LupusE> Guschtel: warum, wenn es geht? ;)
<gflash> Ich stell garnichts um, bei mir gehts ;)
<dAnjou> LupusE: ich weiß, danke
<Guschtel> gflash: login.messaging.aol.com <- der geht bei Dir?
<gflash> Er ging definitiv heute gegen 18:00. Seitdem bin ich eingeloggt
<dAnjou> noch .. hehe
<LupusE> Guschtel: bei mir auch.
<Guschtel> hm okay
<gflash> Und ich hab ein frisches, unverändertes Pidgin aus den Lucid Repositories
<gflash> Oh, und ich habe ein Problem mit Flash und Hardwarebeschleunigung... Fullscreen bei Youtube Videos geht nicht, weder in Chromium noch in Firefox. Das Plugin schmiert ab. Kann mir da jemand helfen?
<Guschtel> witzig finde ich, dass bei twitter fast nur Adium Nutzer probleme haben ^^ Aber da swird OT
<dankobum> kann mir jemand sagen , wie ich alle dateien zum paket thunderbird-locale-de anzeigen lassen kann?
<radoe> dankobum: dpkg -L thunderbird-locale-de
<LupusE> dankobum: packages.ubuntu.com/thunderbird-locale-de -> liste der dateien
<dAnjou> mist zu lahm
<LupusE> dAnjou: wissen kann ich dir mitteilen. geschwindigkeit nicht :P
<dankobum> vielen dank, ich finde da allerdings kein xpi file
<LupusE> das ziel einer .deb ist auch nicth ein addon bereitzustellen (hoffe ich)
<dAnjou> weil es keins gibt
<bekks> xpi ist auch nur das format für zusätzliche addons.
<bekks> Und eine Lokalisierung muss kein Addon sein.
<dankobum> ?? wie kann ich denn dann das deutsche sprachpaket im thunderbird aktivieren?
<dAnjou> dankobum: paket installieren, neustarten, fertuig
<dAnjou> -u
<Malkavian_> dAnjou: danke für die Bestätigung, es heißt dann, dass sie bei icq wieder was geändert haben und jetzt sind alle Clients out
<dAnjou> *tb neustarten
<dankobum> also werde ich mal neu starten, bis nachher
<dAnjou> -.-
<ppq> lol
<dAnjou> naja, wer rolf heißt ...
<dAnjou> scnr
<LupusE> Malkavian_: du hast zugehoert (err, ...lesen)? nein.
<bekks> Warum sollte es am Freitag abend auch anders weitergehen beim Thema Kommunikation als den Rest der Woche...? :P
<Malkavian_> hä?
<LupusE> dAnjou: die hand der post hiess rolf, die das maskotchen der 4 auf 5 stelligen postlleitzahlenumstellung war.
<dAnjou> Malkavian_: hat sich bei mir erledigt -> 20:38:52 < dAnjou> hab "clientLogin benutzen" gesetzt, jetz gehts
<Malkavian_> ok, danke
<emryz> nabend zusammen
<emryz> mal ne frage: gibt es eine möglichkeit die wabcam unter ubuntu etwas freier zu konfigurieren? belichtung, farbtöne etc...gab in win dieses standart konfigurationstool womit man des alles machen konnte
<OlMightyGreek> hi
<hausgeist> moin OlMightyGreek
<OlMightyGreek> ich hab ein notebook, was einen defekt hatte und jetzt kommt ein baugleiches neues. hatte meine eigene festplatte drin, so dass ich im prinzip ein fertiges system auf der platte habe, die ich jetzt einfach wieder einbauen möchte. klappt das? ist wie gesagt ein baugleiches notebook
<ppq> OlMightyGreek: sollte eigentlich, wenns wirklich genau das gleiche ist, joa
<k1l> verusch macht kluch :)
<k1l> *versuch
<ppq> OlMightyGreek: aber auch sonst hat man mit ubuntu gute chancen, dass es gleich läuft da der generic kernel viel unterstützt
<OlMightyGreek> ok, dann kann ich zuversichtlich sein...
<ppq> jo
<OlMightyGreek> hab das mal versucht (allerdings bei überhaupt nicht baugleichen pcs), da hats nicht geklappt
<LupusE> OlMightyGreek: ich habe eine hdd von nem Samsung NC10 (netbook)in ein IBM Thinkpad R60 implantiert ... klappt super. das gleiche image habe ich dann in einen desktoppc kopiert ... keine probleme.
<LupusE> OlMightyGreek: wenn du probleme hast, dann mit nem angepassten kenrel. den kannst du mittels live-cd und chroot schnell fixen.
<OlMightyGreek> ok
<OlMightyGreek> naja, ist ja der baugleiche pc
<LupusE> bootoption 'root=', dann hast du nen neuen kernel im alten systme geladen, mittels 'aptitude install
<LupusE> bekommst du den neuen kenrel.
<LupusE> wir reden hier nicht von nem windows ... nur die gleiche architektir ist pflicht!
<OlMightyGreek> meint ihr windoof 7 kann das auch?
<LupusE> OT
<OlMightyGreek> :D
<Sita> ja, windows 7 kann das
<LupusE> da ist sich aber jemand sehr sicher.
<LupusE> angenehmen abend folks. und verbringt nicht den ganzen abend vor der kiste!
<OlMightyGreek> :) bis denn
<pr0b0t> ich habe in der xorg. conf einen falschen eintrag erstellt und er bootet jetzt nicht mehr. live cd hab ich rein, er fährt hoch. jetzt möchte ich noch den eintrag von der xorg.conf zurücksetzen
<Frickelpit> pr0b0t: dann tue es doch
<k1l> pr0b0t: und wo ist da das problem?
<pr0b0t> dann hab ich jetzt nautilus geöffnet und die platte eingehängt. jetzt notiere ich mir den namen der platte und gehe per sudo gedit ...platte../xorg.conf und kille den eintrag. richtig? oder geht das irgendwie schneller?
<k1l> ,sudo? pr0b0t 
<shetlandpony> pr0b0t: Mit sudo erlangt man kurzzeitig Administratorrechte. Falsch eingesetzt kann man sich damit aber auch das System nachhaltig zerstoeren. Daher bitte vor der Verwendung den folgenden Artikel lesen *und* verstehen und sudo nur einsetzen, wenn es Sinn macht und nicht pauschal bei jeder Fehlermeldung. Weitere Infos: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo
<k1l> bitte lesen, warum du für grafische programme nicht sudo nehmen sollst.
<k1l> aber generell ist der weg richtig.
<pr0b0t> ist aber der ansatz richtig?
<Frickelpit> ja
<corax> Nabend, allerseits. Wie lautet der Befehl für das Setzen der Farbtiefe in der Konsole?
<Luzido> wenn ich etwas von einem ubuntu bug LP 276476 lese, wie finde ich den den auf lunchpad.net?
<Luzido> ach mom ich probier noch advanced search 
<Luzido> hm mit google gings dann X) 'site://launchpad.net   276476'
<dadrc> bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/<nummer>
<das_grosse_W> hallo zusammen. ich hab ein kleines Problem mit dem ati catalyst control center. wenn ich einstelle, dass bei der skalierung(von nicht nativen auflösungen) das seitenverhältnis beibehalten wird, muß ich diese einstellung bei jedem neustart wieder aktivieren. Wie kann ich das dauerhaft einstellen?
<sash_> das_grosse_W: wenn dein englisch gut ist: /join #ati
<sash_> das ist der offizielle channel fuer linux-radeom-gedoense
<sash_> du hast ja heut schon mehrmals gefragr, kann das sein?
<das_grosse_W> sash_, danke, werd ich mal versuchen
<das_grosse_W> jo, hab nie ne antwort bekommen
<dAnjou> kann man über ssh per X-forwarding geöffnete programme irgendwie offen halten, auch wenn man die verbindung schließt?
<sash_> dAnjou: nein
<sash_> wie auch?
<dAnjou> sash_: xmove
<dAnjou> arharhar
<Guschtel> dAnjou: dafür gibts NX
<sash_> dAnjou: war das irgendwas ernstes oder einfach nur quatsch?
<sash_> dAnjou: denn theoretisch waere es ja, je nach programm scoen moeglic, eine x-session woanders hin zu geben
<dAnjou> sash_: das war schon ernst
<dAnjou> Guschtel: das is doch voll overkill, da könnt ich auch gleich vnc nehmen, oder?
<dAnjou> ich hab nur n plug-computer
<Guschtel> nx > vnc
<Fuss-im-Ohr> gn8
<creatix> hi 
<creatix> ich hab ein paar fehler mit der übersetzungsarbeit der deutschen ubuntu version gefunden. 
<creatix> in firefox, sind z.b. viele leszeichen die auf die englische sprache von mozilla führen.
<creatix> denke das ist ein fehler.
<jumpstart> nabend
<lykeus> Vielleicht liegt es an der späten Stunde, aber ich kann in Empathy nicht die Möglichkeit entdecken einen Stun-Server zu setzen, sodass ich voip über Jabber verwenden kann. Könnte mir jemand die Augen öffnen oder meinen Blick in die richtige Richtung werfen?
#ubuntu-de 2010-11-13
<indyfan> Warum ist es manchmal so, dass man bei Skripts ein "./" vor den Namen setzen muss, um sie auszuführen?
<rumpel_> indyfan, weil man sonst möglicherweise unfreiwilligerweise ein anderes skript irgendwo im suchpfad ausführen könnte
<indyfan> rumpel_: Falls ich z. B. Ein Skript mit dem Namen "halt" ausführen will?
<sash_> indyfan: es gibt die variable $PATH, die sagt, aus welchen pfaden direkt ausgefuehrt werden darf. alles andere muss mit absoluten pfaden gestartet werden
<sash_> ./ ist "quasi" sowas
<sash_> ,umgebungsvariablen? indyfan 
<shetlandpony> indyfan, Umgebungsvariablen ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Umgebungsvariablen
<indyfan> ./ ist doch gar kein absoluter Pfad?...
<sash_> deswegen sag ich ja "quasi"
<rumpel_> indyfan, es ist bei ./ aber exakt ersichtlich, welcher pfad gemeint ist
<sash_> ./ sagt "von hier aus"
<sash_> und "von hier aus" geht fast immer, ausser die partition ist mit noexec-option gemountet
<indyfan> Okay
<indyfan> Und kann es sein dass Skripts keine dateiendungen haben?
<rumpel_> jo
<indyfan> Es verwirrt mich etwas weil mein System Skripts häufig/immer ohne Endung anzeigt aber trotzdem weiß dass es ein Skript ist. 
<indyfan> Wie wird das denn definiert was eine skriptdatei ist?
<rumpel_> indyfan, was eine datei genau ist, kannst du mit "file <datei>" abfragen
<indyfan> Das heißt den dateityp?
<rumpel_> ja. Welcher interpreter z.B. für ein Skript zuständig ist, wird oft in der ersten Zeile mit dem sogn. shebang ("#!/bin/bla") festgelegt
<indyfan> Bedeutet das die dateiendungen sind eigentlich überflüssig?
<rumpel_> kann man auch komplett weglassen
<indyfan> Und würde das System den dateityp trotzdem noch erkennen?
<indyfan> Auch z. B. bei .doc Dateien ohne Endung?
<rumpel_> ja. kannst ja mal testen. :)
<indyfan> Mach ich morgen mal. :D
<indyfan> Wenn man jetzt Daten auf einem usbstick hat ist man mit ubuntu im Vorteil gegenüber Windows falls die dateiendung fehlt, oder?
<rumpel_> jop
<indyfan> Cool
<indyfan> Und wenn sich die Endung und der dateityp in der Datei widersprechen?
<rumpel_> gilt der echte dateityp
<rumpel_> ichbineinjpg.sh  ist und bleibt ein jpg und wird auch so verarbeitet/mit anwendungen verknüpft (in gnome)
<indyfan> Wenn die erste zeile jpgtypisch  ist. 
<indyfan> Oder?
<rumpel_> "file" führt verschiedene tests durch
<indyfan> Dann liest ubuntu, immer wenn ich einen ordner öffne (in Gnome), jede Datei aus um den Typ zu bestimmen zb für die Symbole?
<mgolisch> ja das macht aber eher nautilus
<mgolisch> der filemanager
<rumpel_> denk ich mal ... die tests gehen ja sehr flott
<indyfan> Jaja 
<rumpel_> und thumbnails werden ja z.B. gecacht
<indyfan> Aber bei großen Ordnern?
<indyfan> Aber erstmal müss sie geladen Erden
<indyfan> *werden
<rumpel_> glaube nicht, daß das so groß ins gewicht fällt
<indyfan> Hm
<indyfan> Ich hab noch ne Frage
<rumpel_> virenscanner dürften da z.B. erheblich mehr overhead produzieren
<indyfan> VirensCanner?
<rumpel_> im vergleich :)
<indyfan> Brauch ich denn jetzt eigentlich virenscnanner für Linux?
<rumpel_> nö
<indyfan> Es gab ja berichte über rootkits
<serenity> derzeit nein
<indyfan> Okay
<serenity> die gibt es schon so lange wie es Linux gibt
<serenity> wir teilen des gleiche Schicksal wie mac OSx
<rumpel_> indyfan, bei wikipedia gibts eine liste von linux-viren/würmer... in der freien wildbahn findest du sowas extrem selten
<indyfan> Warum denn? Server etc. wären doch ein lohnenswertes Ziel?
<serenity> sicher, aber die Plattformen sind zu unterschiedlich
<serenity> es gibt nicht _das_ Linux
<serenity> und exploits auf Kernelebene gibt es
<indyfan> Aber es werden doch Fast überall die neuesten Kernel benutzt Dachte ich?
<rumpel_> ne :)
<serenity> sicher nicht
<serenity> ich habe hier Kubuntu 10.10, der Kernel auf meinem Android Handy ist aber neuer als der hier
<indyfan> Wer entwickelt denn die kernel?
<mgolisch> die linux kernel entwickler?
<serenity> Privatpersonen und größtenteils Firmen
<indyfan> Also viele verschiedene Personen. 
<serenity> ja
<indyfan> Okay das erklärt's. 
<indyfan> Es gibt doch zwei Befehle zum ausschalten oder?
<serenity> Virenscanner für Linux gibt es, aber dienen in erster Linie dazu, Dateien zu Scannen damit Windowsbenutzer nicht den Dreck von uns bekommen
<indyfan> Ja so einen hab ich. ClamAV. Sollte ich den abschalten/deinstallieren wenn ich sowieso nichts an Windowssysteme übertrage?
<serenity> kannst du deinstallieren
<mgolisch> ist eigentlich unsinnig
<sash_> wieso?
<mgolisch> was soll man damit?
<indyfan> Weil wenn der alle Daten vor dem zugriff überprüft 
<mgolisch> die windows viren koennen einem doch eh nichts tun
<serenity> das ist kein on-demand scanner
<indyfan> Was ist ondemand?
<serenity> das er vor dem Zugriff einer Datei diese scannt
<OlMightyGreek1> manchmal braucht mein ubuntu sehr lange um sich mit dem wlan netz zu verbinden. es ist ein verstecktes. windows machts sofort. kann ich das irgendwie "tunen"?
<mgolisch> das heisst er intercepted all filezugriffe und scannt die datei bevor der kernel die daten an die anwendung rausrueckt
<indyfan> Das sind Doch Die "onaccess" oder?
<mgolisch> das geht zb  mit dazuko
<serenity> oder on-demand, danke IBM, genannt
<mgolisch> das funktioniert glaub ich auch mit clamav
<serenity> mgolisch: mittlerweile?
<indyfan> Danke
<mgolisch> hab nur auf meiner windows moehre nen av und selbst der hat noch nie irgendwas gefunden
<mgolisch> ich frag mich immer wie andere leute da anstellen sich andauert irgendwas einzufangen
<indyfan> Warum dauert es eigentlich immer so wenn das System runterfährt?
<serenity> mit adminrechten im Netz rumturnen
<mgolisch> indyfan: das ubuntu?
<serenity> indyfan: alle Prozesse und Programme bekommen das Signal "hey ich fahre jetzt runter, speichert euren Zustand"
<mgolisch> das dauert bei mir weniger als 6 sekunden
<indyfan> Ja
<indyfan> So viele Programme laufen bei mir am Ende doch gar nicht?
<serenity> wenn man es schnell haben will, dann muss man den Prozess init abschießen. Dann geht es in <1sek.
<serenity> ;)
<mgolisch> das erlaubt kill aber nicht bei mir zumindest nicht
<indyfan> Init? Sagt mir nix. 
<indyfan> Was ist das?
<mgolisch> das ist das ding was die start/stop scripte der system dienste aufruft
<serenity> indyfan: schau dir mal die Prozessübersicht an, da rennen genug Prozesse. Sind ja nicht nur Programme die ihren Zustand speichern müssen.
<indyfan> Also was sie am Ende machen beim abschalten?
<indyfan> Die meisten Prozesse schlafen bei mir aber
<mgolisch> aber seit ubuntu upstart hat geht das eigentich total fix weil er nun die scripts teileise paralel ausfuehrt
<indyfan> Ich hatte mir nur gedacht dass nur so Prozesse wie openoffice sich speichern müssen
<indyfan> Wenn ich Einstellungen etc. Änder dann speichert das doch auch nicht erst beim abschalten oder?
<serenity> nein
<indyfan> Was sind denn so die Prozesse die hauptsächlich Zeit brauchen?
<serenity> kann man pauschal nicht sagen
<indyfan> Hm
<mgolisch> und wie lange ist lang bei dir?
<serenity> indyfan: um wieviele Sekunden reden wir denn beim Runterfahren?
<indyfan> 5-6
<mgolisch> normal geht das runterfahren total schnell
<serenity> und das ist dir nicht schnell genug?
<serenity> dann zieh den Netzstecker ;)
<indyfan> Ja eben da steht halt schneller :D
<indyfan> *geht
<indyfan> Oder geht das System kaputt wenn ich den stecke zieh'?
<mgolisch> gesund ist das nicht
<indyfan> Warum. 
<serenity> willst du das für eine Ersparnis von 5 sekunden beim Runterfahren testen?
<mgolisch> weil nicht gespeicherte daten dann weg sind?
<indyfan> Dann Speicher ich halt vorher. 
<mgolisch> weil das filesystem dann nicht sauber ausgehaengt wird?
<serenity> du schlägst dich auch selbst KO um schneller einzuschlafen?
<Fussel> mögen auch viele festplatten nicht
<indyfan> Warum soll man das aushängen?
<mgolisch> und zb noch im cache befindliche daten nicht geschrieben werden
<indyfan> Oh
<serenity> Fussel: normalerweise gleiten die Schreibköpfe durch den Nachlauf (und das dadurch entstehende Luftkissen) in die Parkposition. Aber auf Dauer will ich das auch nicht haben.
<indyfan> Okay. 
<Fussel> zuverlässig ist das aber nicht serenity 
<indyfan> Aber gibt es denn jetzt wirklich zwei befehle zum ausschalten?
<serenity> Fussel: sage ich ja, ist nur für den Fall der Fälle
<serenity> indyfan: was soll die unterscheiden?
<indyfan> Das frag ich mich ja auch. 
<serenity> oder meinst du die Energiesparmodi bei Notebooks?
<indyfan> Aber irgendwo hab ich das mal gesehen. 
<indyfan> Nein. 
<rumpel_> indyfan, es gibt "halt", das /moderne/ "shutdown" ... und über dbus-send gehts wohl auch noch
<indyfan> Shutdown startet doch einfach halt, soweit ich weiß.  
<serenity> die gibt es bei mir: http://imagebin.ca/view/WQVD6C.html
<mgolisch> ka schaus dir an
<rumpel_> indyfan, mit shutdown kann man aber z.B. noch ein delay mitgeben, wann runtergefahren werden soll
<indyfan> Suspend to Disk speichert Den RAM auf der platte, oder?
<serenity> ja
<indyfan> Das ist doch auch nur ein verzögern von halt. 
<indyfan> Und was ist suspend to RAM?
<serenity> upps
<serenity> verlesen
<indyfan> serenity: ?
<indyfan> Verlesen?
<mgolisch> suspend to ram ist standby , der rechner geht in einen powersave mode
<mgolisch> bei suspend to disk schaltet sich der rechner komplett aus
<mgolisch> nachdem er das speicherabbild auf die platte geschrieben hat
<indyfan> Und wa slandet beim standby im RAM was d a vorher nicht drin ist?
<mgolisch> ka ich wuerd denken garnichts
<indyfan> Hm
<serenity> nicht viel, daher ist es so schnell
<indyfan> Und was ist dieses dbus-send?
<serenity> dbus ist ein Protokoll mit dem man Kommandos an grafische Oberflächen absetzen kann
<serenity> also stark vereinfacht ausgedrückt
<mgolisch> das sendet eine dbus nachricht
<mgolisch> dbus ist ein ipc system
<indyfan> Sagt mir nix. 
<indyfan> Kommandos an grafische Oberflächen?
<serenity> ein Protokoll mit den Anwendungen untereinader kommunizieren
<indyfan> Eigentlich sind es doch Dienste die das machen sollen oder?
<indyfan> Achso. 
<indyfan> Okay. 
<rumpel_> indyfan, wenn du in gnome Bereitschaft, Ruhezustand, Neu Starten etc. wählst, dann läuft das über dbus
<serenity> dbus-send --print-reply --system --dest=org.freedesktop.Hal /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.SystemPowerManagement.Shutdown
<serenity> dieser Befehl fährt das System herunter
<serenity> mittels dbus
<indyfan> Was ist freedesktop?
<indyfan> Sowas wie gno
<mgolisch> die freedesktop foundation ( freedesktop.org ) 
<indyfan> *Gnome?
<serenity> nein
<serenity> Eine Gruppe die Standards für Desktopumgebungen erarbeitet
<serenity> z.b. dbus
<indyfan> Hm okay. 
<serenity> Gnome ist eine Desktopumgebung
<indyfan> Jup
<indyfan> Ich dachte nur wegen *Desktop
<indyfan> Und mit diesem Befehl werden per dbus alle Prozesse zum beenden aufgefordert?
<rumpel_> serenity, ist das ein befehl, den du selbst verwendest? wenn ja, welches ubuntu?
<serenity> rumpel_: nein, habe ihn nur in der Doku gesehen
<mgolisch> wozu will man das?
<mgolisch> man kann doch einfach shutdown aufrufen
<rumpel_> hab mir letztends auch ein suspend-button gebastelt, da hab ich lauter unterschiedliche parametervarianten gefunden... scheinbar tut sich da ständig was
<serenity> mgolisch: ist richtig, aber shutdown braucht welche Rechte?
<rumpel_> funktioniert hat bisher nur "dbus-send --print-reply --system --dest=org.freedesktop.UPower /org/freedesktop/UPower org.freedesktop.UPower.Suspend"  (ubuntu 10.10)
<mgolisch> jo hal gibts ja nicht mehr..
<serenity> yo
<indyfan> Wennn man ein Programm schreibt kann man selber darin festlegen mit welchen rechten das ausgeführt werden muss?
<rumpel_> vielleicht ist das bei 11.04 schon wieder völlig veraltet ^^
<rumpel_> indyfan, nicht im programm selbst
<mgolisch> jo alles irgendwie recht stark im wandel
<indyfan> Also könnte ich z. B. eine paketverwaltung schreiben die keine rootrehte benötigt?
<rumpel_> indyfan, bzw... kann man wohl schon... aber normal löst man das über dateiattribute
<serenity> indyfan: nein
<indyfan> Was denn Jetzt?
<rumpel_> paketverwaltung ohne root-rechte... was verstehst du unter root-rechte? ... man kann z.B. Paketverwaltung ohne Passworteingabe erlauben.
<indyfan> Ist das nicht dasselbe?
<rumpel_> nicht, wenn man für sonstige root-tätigkeiten weiterhin passworte benötigt
<rumpel_> ach, das kann man doch variieren, wie man möchte
<mgolisch> und das programm braucht ja weiterhin root rechte
<indyfan> Diese paketverwaltung müsst ich Abe im System erlauben 
<indyfan> Ich guck mir morgen was über die rootrechte an
<indyfan> Gute Nacht. 
<indyfan> Man sieht sich vlt. mal. 
<serenity> indyfan: dich nerven die Pw eingaben?
<indyfan> Nein es geht mir darum als eingeschränkter nutzer Software installieren zu können. 
<serenity> ?
<indyfan> Man braucht doch adminrechte um Software zu installieren oder?
<mgolisch> kannst du doch.. must ja nur dein pw eingeben
<mgolisch> indyfan: ja
<indyfan> Ja aber nicht jeder hat die Admin Rechte
<mgolisch> ja sicher nicht
<serenity> das ist ja der Witz hinter dem System
<mgolisch> ist ja auch gut so
<mgolisch> sonst waer das ganze ja bloedsinn
<indyfan> Kann man als so ein rechteloser irgendwie Software nstallirenr?
<serenity> nicht über die Paketverwaltung
<indyfan> Indem ein Programm schreibt das keine adminrechte fordert
<rumpel_> und solange /home nicht noexec-gemountet ist
<mgolisch> nein, denn die paketverwaltung benoetigt die rechte ja um zb die neuen datein zu schreiben etc
<mgolisch> das geht ahlt ohne nicht
<indyfan> Achso
<indyfan> Einfach die schriebrecht für Ordner 
<mgolisch> naja es ist mehr als nur dateirechte, und es ist gut so das da nicht jeder rumfuschen darf
<indyfan> Rumpel_: Kann man nicht auch Programme aus /tmp ausführen?
<mgolisch> sonst waer das system ja ganz schnell kaputt
<serenity> indyfan: in deinem Home kannst du das, aber die wenigsten Programme laufen eigenständig
<indyfan> Eigenständig?
<mgolisch> naja ohne abhaengigkeiten auf andere sachen
<indyfan> Hm
<serenity> ja, das sie die ganzen Bibliotheken die sie zur ausführung brauchen selbst mitbringen
<Gnomikus> dazu kommt noch, das wenn man software ohne root rechte installieren könnte, ja jeder die paketquellen abändern könnte
<indyfan> Biblitohekn muss man doch nur lesen können oder?
<serenity> Google Earth z.b. kann man seperat herunterladen und ausführen
<indyfan> Ohne rootrechte?
<serenity> ja, aber dann nur lokal in deinem /home installiert
<serenity> und an der Paketverwaltung vorbei, also keine Updates etc
<indyfan> Kann man da s
<indyfan> Kit jeder Software machen
<serenity> nein
<indyfan> Gnomikus: was wäre das Problem?
<mgolisch> theoretisch schon
<mgolisch> wenn du die benoetigten abhaengigkeiten auch auf diese weise installierst
<indyfan> Man kann doch mit chroot woanders installieren oder tausche ich mich da?
<mgolisch> chroot geht nur als root
<indyfan> Oh
<serenity> indyfan: kann es sein, das dein papa nur das PW für root hat und du nun an einem System sitzt wo du nicht viel machen kannst? ;)
<indyfan> Warum das?
<Gnomikus> indyfan: naja, stell dir mal vor jeder könnte nach lust und laune die paketquellen ändern.. das würde das system gefährden
<indyfan> Nein :D
<mgolisch> weil es so ist?
<indyfan> Wenn jeder nach Lust und Laune Software installieren konnte war das doch sowieso egal  :D
<indyfan> Nee ich bin mein eigener Admin :D
<serenity> und eben das geht nicht
<Gnomikus> zum glück
<mgolisch> kann man ja nur halt nicht mit der paketverwaltung
<mgolisch> und zumindest eine funktionierenden compiler toolchain sollte installiert sein
<indyfan> Toolchain?
<serenity> man könnte die Rechte feiner verteilen. Also Paketverwaltung ja, aber Daten löschen nicht, z.b.
<mgolisch> dann kann man sich theoretisch jede software selber aus dem sourcecode uebersetzen und irgendwo hin installieren wo man schreibrechte hat
<indyfan> Jop. Gute Nacht
<mgolisch> machs gut
<Gnomikus> gute nacht
<indyfan> Merci
<serenity> Ich bleibe bei der Theorie, das er das PW nicht hat ;)
<Gnomikus> *schmunzelt*
<serenity> schreibe ich jetzt noch im wiki oder lege ich mich hin *grübel*
<Gnomikus> ich verstehe nicht warum wine im xfce menü immer unter andere steht und mal da ist und mal nicht
<serenity> bei kde ist es ein eigener Menüpunkt
<Gnomikus> hmmh
<Gnomikus> komisch
<Gnomikus> zumal es manchmal sogar ganz aus dem menü "abhaut"
<serenity> das ist echt seltsam
<serenity> Wiki ist mir für die Uhrzeit zuviel Aufwand
<serenity> gerade bei dem Thema
<Gnomikus> über was willst du denn schreiben
<serenity> Nepomuk
<Gnomikus> oh, was ist denn das?
<serenity> kdes semantischer Desktop soll es mal werden
<serenity> derzeit kümmert es sich nur um Schlagworte, Bewertungen und Suche
<Gnomikus> schaue grad auf der hp
<Gnomikus> ah ja das symbol kenne ich
<serenity> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Baustelle/Nepomuk
<serenity> das Basisinfos passen da schon
<serenity> *die
<Gnomikus> ah, das klingt interessant
<serenity> ja, aber ist noch arg jung
<serenity> die Pläne sind cool, aber brauchen noch viel Zei
<serenity> t
<Gnomikus> obwohl ich noch nich ganz verstehe wozu es denn gebraucht wird
<serenity> es dir zu vereinfachen Informationen zu finden und zu bündeln
<serenity> schwer zu erklären
<Gnomikus> soart index system?
<serenity> auch
<serenity> vielleicht erinnere ich mich das ich mich Gnomikus über nepomuk unterhalte habe und brauche das Log unbedingt.
<serenity> Wonach suche ich derzeit?
<serenity> In Zukunft tippe ich den Namen und das Thema ein und er findet es für mich
<Gnomikus> wow
<serenity> weil er "erkennt" das wir miteinander gesprochen haben
<Gnomikus> nicht schlecht, gut erklärt
<Gnomikus> jetzt kann ich mir das besser vorstellen
<serenity> ist nur ein Teilaspekt
<Gnomikus> hab da noch was mit metadateien gelesen
<serenity> Oder das erkannt wird auf welchen virtuellen Desktop ein Programm hingehört wenn ich es starte. Habe ich ein Desktop auf dem schon irc rennt, dann liegt es nahe, das ein Instant Messenger da auch hingehört
<Gnomikus> ah okay
<Gnomikus> und das gibts schon in kde?
<Gnomikus> kenne mich mit kde leider nich gut aus
<serenity> wie Basis ja, aber derzeit funktioniert nur die Suche so einigermaßen nach Stichworten, Bewertungen etc
<serenity> wenn ich in meinem Musikplayer ein Lied mit 5 Sternen bewerte, dann sollte diese Bewertung nicht nur in dem Player vorliegen, oder?
<Gnomikus> ich hatte da mal was gelesen zu kde das geplant ist, eine software zu entwickeln zwecks community sachen
<Gnomikus> also das man miteinander "vernetzt" ist
<serenity> nee, hat damit nichts zu tun
<serenity> das ist "opensocial" iirc
<Gnomikus> ah
<Gnomikus> aber da war auch so ein symbol
<Gnomikus> wie bei http://nepomuk.semanticdesktop.org/
<Gnomikus> deswegen hatte ich gedacht das wäre das
<serenity> http://beyondserenity.wordpress.com/2010/08/29/nepomuk_in_kde_-_theorie_und_praxis/
<shetlandpony> serenity's url: http://tinyurl.com/39q5lrz | Nepomuk in KDE &#8211; Theorie und Praxis    serenity&#039;s blog
<serenity> scroll runter bis zu Beispiel
<Gnomikus> Virtuelle Ordner gibt es auch.
<serenity> ja
<Gnomikus> ja das ist nen schönes projekt
<serenity> :)
<Gnomikus> ich hab zum ersten mal in amarok das mit den sternen gesehen *schmunzelt*
<Gnomikus> aber ich denke mal das hat damit trotzdem nix zu tun ^^
<serenity> klar, die Bewertungen kommen in Nepomuk rein
<Gnomikus> ah da also auch okay
<serenity> und dann kann ich im Dateimanager danach suchen
<serenity> unabhängig von Amarok
<Gnomikus> nehmen wir mal an ich höre musik im genre so und so
<Gnomikus> und habe 10 lieder
<Gnomikus> so, 5 liedern gebe ich 5 sterne und den anderen 5 nur 4
<Gnomikus> ich suche nach dem genre xyz und dann listet er mir die auf nach der wertigkeit der sterne?
<Gnomikus> also zuerst die mit 5 sternen darunter dann der rest
<serenity> in kde 4.6 ja
<Gnomikus> achso
<Gnomikus> ja das ist toll
<serenity> das ist die semantik dahinter. Ganz oben würde dann z.b. das Lied landen, das zwar keine Sterne hat, aber von dir oft gehört wurde und darunter dann 5 sterne, dann 4, ...
<Gnomikus> ah okay
<serenity> und wenn Digikam dann bald die automatische Gesichtserkennnung bekommt, dann kann ich schon ganz einfach nach Personen suchen.
<Gnomikus> jetzt wäre noch cool wenn er dann noch empfelung zu dem lied geben würde das ich oft höre
<serenity> das wird schwer, aber wenn Nepomuk lastfm oder so anzapfen würde, kein problem. Das macht amarok schon für sich alleine.
<Gnomikus> gesichtserkennung oha
<serenity> japp
<Gnomikus> das wusste ich noch garnet
<serenity> soll angeblich sehr gut funktionieren
<serenity> mal schauen
<mgolisch> jo alles sehr interessant
<mgolisch> da tut sich viel bei kde
<serenity> und dann suche ich nach Thomas und finde alle Bilder auf denen er drauf ist
<mgolisch> bei gnome leider nicht wirklich
<serenity> gleichzeitig auch alle dokumente mit ihm, Mails, ...
<Gnomikus> ui
<mgolisch> glaub die fahren die karre voll an die wand mit diesem gnome-shell kram
<mgolisch> das will doch niemand haben..
<mgolisch> :)
<serenity> hat man bei kde 4.0 auch gesagt
<Gnomikus> naja der umstieg von 3.5 zu 4.0 war ja auch ehr krass
<Gnomikus> sehr*
<serenity> sicher
<serenity> dumm gelaufen damals
<mgolisch> kann halt nur gtk+ darum bin ich eigentlich immer bei gnome geblieben
<serenity> :)
<serenity> ich teste es immer mal wieder
<Gnomikus> ich kann mir darüber eigendlich kein urteil erlauben weil ich kde zu wenig kenne, aber bei kde wird alles passend zueinander wenn ichs denn mal kurz anschaue
<serenity> darum geht es bei kde, alles soll möglichst integriert sein
<mgolisch> jo das klappt bei gnome nicht so toll
<mgolisch> :)
<serenity> z.b. ist unser Fenstermanager fester Bestandteil des Desktops
<serenity> das macht es schon viel einfacher
<Gnomikus> was wars, qt nicht?
<serenity> Kwin
<Gnomikus> Kwin stimmt
<serenity> und nein, nicht alles bei uns hat ein K drin
<mgolisch> qt ist das widget toolkit was kde benuzt
<serenity> nicht mehr
<mgolisch> wobei eigentlich ist es mehr als das
<serenity> etwas mehr ;)
<serenity> z.b. kann ich durch kwin Fensterregeln festlegen
<Gnomikus> hm?
<serenity> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/KWin/Fensterregeln#Beispiel
<Gnomikus> ah
<Gnomikus> ja ihr könnt bei euch viel einstellen
<Gnomikus> das ist mir schon oft aufgefallen
<serenity> Fluch und Segen zugleich
<serenity> ich bin KDE Supporter im Forum, ich weiß das ;)
<Gnomikus> das erklärt so einiges :)
<mgolisch> fuer sowas bin ich zu faul
<Gnomikus> und ich zu unwissend *lacht*
<serenity> :)
<Gnomikus> aber ich bin total begeister vom neuen xubuntu
<Gnomikus> das artwork ist klasse
<mgolisch> hm
<mgolisch> ist sowas wichtig?
<Gnomikus> und läuft super aufm netbook
<serenity> tut plasma netbook auch ;)
<mgolisch> aber ich hab vermitlich andere ansichten/erwartungen
<Gnomikus> aber es schluckt soviel ram weißt du
<mgolisch> bau halt mehr rein
<Gnomikus> bei kde nach dem start hat man schon über 300
<mgolisch> 2gb gehen ja bei allen netbooks
<mgolisch> zumindest allen halbwegsneuen
<Gnomikus> warum wenn es mit xubuntu auch mit 1gb gut geht? :-p
<mgolisch> hab mein laptop nun auch aufgeruestet von 2gb auf 8
<Gnomikus> hast du dual core?
<mgolisch> war unertraeglich wieviel der geswappt hat mit den 2gb
<mgolisch> ja core2duo
<Gnomikus> ja sowas ist schon toll
<Gnomikus> da kann der atom net mithalten ;)
<mgolisch> naja son netbook ist ja auch fuer andere sachen gedacht
<mgolisch> richtig dran arbeiten kann man eh nicht ohne monitor
<Gnomikus> ach du ich muss sagen das geht ganz gut
<Gnomikus> auch ein tolles display
<mgolisch> da werd ich wahnsinnig wenn man auf sonem mini display programmiert
<Gnomikus> und so winzig isses garnicht
<Gnomikus> mit geany isses übersichtlich
<mgolisch> bin da auch etwas verwoehnt, hab halt eh lieber mehrere monitore, damit ich editor und docu etc auf verschiedenen displays gleichzeitig offen haben kann
<Gnomikus> programmierst du in python?
<mgolisch> ja auch unter anderem
<Gnomikus> ich hab vor 2 wochen mal damit begonnen
<Gnomikus> und es macht schon spass
<mgolisch> jo python ist toll
<Gnomikus> *lacht* du bist ja auch im python channel seh ich grad
<mgolisch> ja bin in einigen channels, bei allem was mich irgendwie interessiert oder was ich oefters mal brauche
<mgolisch> so werd mich mal aufs ohr hauen
<Gnomikus> was ich noch nicht verstehe, bei ubuntuusers stand vor kurzem mal das sich ubuntu von x.org abwendet und von wayland abgelöst werden soll
<Gnomikus> achso, na dann gute nacht
<mgolisch> jo das ist wohl der plan
<mgolisch> wird aber wohl noch dauern
<Gnomikus> aber warum das ganze
<serenity> weil x alt ist
<mgolisch> jo x11 ist uralt und nicht mehr wirklich zeitgerecht
<Gnomikus> naja aber nur weil es alt ist.. es tut ja noch seine arbeit
<Gnomikus> und ich finde ganz gut
<mgolisch> sieht man ja auch bei anderen sachen
<serenity> sicher, aber mit soviel hacks das niemand mehr durchsteigt
<mgolisch> apple hat ja auch nicht x11 verwendet
<Gnomikus> dazu kommt dann ja noch das es wieder treiber geben muss für das neue
<serenity> http://blog.martin-graesslin.com/blog/2010/11/wayland-in-ubuntu-oder-viel-larm-um-nichts/
<shetlandpony> serenity's url: http://tinyurl.com/38jwt2o | Wayland in Ubuntu &#8211; oder viel Lärm um Nichts?    Martin&#8217;s Blog
<mgolisch> naja wayland setzt auch kms voraus womit nvidia und fglrx nicht koennen
<serenity> das ist der Maintainer von Kwin
<mgolisch> jo wenn ueberhaupt wird das eh dauern
<serenity> und da steht gut drin wieso wir x sterben lassen sollten
<mgolisch> die koennen nicht einfach von jetzt auf gleich von xorg weg
<mgolisch> ich wuerd denken fruhestens mit 11.10 oder so
<Gnomikus> ich hatte auf einer seite weiss garnet mehr wo wo viele die fehlende netzwerktransparenz schlimm fanden
<Gnomikus> ich weiss nichtmal was damit gemeint ist
<serenity> mgolisch: das wird länger dauern
<serenity> also bei kde rechnet man mit 2 Jahren bis kwin vernünftig auf wayland rennt
<Gnomikus> bestimmt 12.x
<mgolisch> jo das ist alles zukunfts musik
<Gnomikus> dann gibts bestimmt Gwin :-p
<mgolisch> auch wenn sich das in dem blog vom mark nicht so anhoert
<luchs> Schlaues Marketing. Immer im Gespräch bleiben.
<mgolisch> jo so siehts aus
<mgolisch> :)
<luchs> Das wird zusätzlich entwickelt und wer will kann es nutzen, wenn es mal fertig wird :)
<luchs> Ansonsten benutzt immerhin der gesamte unixoide Bereich xorg.
<serenity> so, ich werde dann mal
<serenity> gute nacht
<Gnomikus> gute nacht
<mgolisch> luchs: ausser apple
<mgolisch> :)
<Gnomikus> was benutzt apple dafür?
<mgolisch> quartz heisst deren windowing system
<luchs> Naja, möglich wäre es zumindest auch bei denen: http://developer.apple.com/opensource/tools/x11.html
<Gnomikus> Unter Linux sind Xgl und AIGLX zusammen mit einem Fenstermanager wie Enlightenment e17 oder Compiz mit Quartz Extreme vergleichbar
<mgolisch> jo da ding startet aber in nem fenster
<Gnomikus> hab ich grad im wiki gefunden
<mgolisch> naja wie auch immer, muss um 9 raus
<mgolisch> langsam wirds zeit fuer die falle
<mgolisch> machts gut
<Gnomikus> gute nacht
<zeitsofa> re
<tm> moin herr zeitsofa o/"
<zeitsofa> Hallo ™ "\o 
<bullgard4> [Maverick] Wie kann ich alle KDE-Programmpakete entfernen? Ich benötige Platz auf meiner Festplatte.
<Phil_Ewert> Hallo zusammen. wenn ich meine Verzeichnisse (/home /etc u.ä.) per rsync oder rsnapshot sichere, wie installiere ich dann beim Rückspielen meine ganzen Pakete wieder neu ?
<joschi> Phil_Ewert: mit `dpkg --get-selections` die paketliste sichern und mit `sudo dpkg --set-selections` wieder einspielen
<Phil_Ewert> joschi: joop, thx, die ist also leider nirgends in /etc automatisch gespeichert, oder ?
<kork05> moin
<Phil_Ewert> moin
<joschi> Phil_Ewert: in /var/lib/dpkg/status
<kork05> ich erhalte beim Starten von KDE folgende Fehlermldung von KDESUDO:
<kork05> Es wurden keine Argumente für den Befehl übergeben.
<joschi> Phil_Ewert: aber die variante mit get/set-selections ist sauber und weniger fehleranfaellig
<kork05> Benutzung: kdesudo [-u <Benutzername> ] <Befehl> KdeSudo wird jetzt beendet.
<Fuchs> kork05: da ist was im Autostart, das nicht sein sollte *vermut*
<kork05> moin Fuchs
<kork05> wo finde ich den Autostart?
<Fuchs> ,autostart? kork05 
<shetlandpony> kork05, autostart ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Autostart
<kork05> gtk2-engines-qtcurve.rc.sh liegt im autostart
<kork05> wird das benötigt von KDE?
<DiogenesW> servus
<Fuchs> kork05: von QtCurve ggf. 
<Fuchs> (ist ein GTK+/Qt3/Qt4 Theme
<Phil_Ewert> joschi: und wie wird /var/lib/dpkg/status zurückgespielt ? auch mit `sudo dpkg --set-selections`?
<kork05> soll ich obige datei aus dem Autostart entfernen?
<joschi> Phil_Ewert: benutze get/set-selections
<joschi> Phil_Ewert: in der man page zu dpkg steht auch noch ein wenig dazu
<kork05> oder gibts noch ne Möglichkeit, woher die Fehlermeldung kommen könnte?
<Phil_Ewert> joschi: ja, dann muß ich nur vor jedem rsync noch einen Befehl dazuschreiben (ergo ein script schreiben)
<joschi> Phil_Ewert: rsnapshot kann automatisch skripte vor dem backup ausfuehren
<joschi> Phil_Ewert: von daher kein problem.
<kork05> diese Datei wird vor der KDE-Anmeldung ausgeführt
<Phil_Ewert> ist rsnapshot der derzeit bevorzugte backup Weg ?
<joschi> Phil_Ewert: es ist eine moeglichkeit
<kork05> Phil_Ewert: oder du benutzt Tar
<Phil_Ewert> Joo, Ok, dank dir!
<kork05> ,tar? Phil_Ewert
<shetlandpony> Sorry kork05, ich weiss nichts ueber tar, ich assoziiere aber B2C2, Backupscript und OpenOffice.org_und_StarOffice damit
<kork05> ,TAR? Phil_Ewert
<shetlandpony> Sorry kork05, ich weiss nichts ueber TAR, ich assoziiere aber B2C2, Backupscript und OpenOffice.org_und_StarOffice damit
<kork05> hat meine obige Fehlermeldung lediglich mit dem Autostart zu tun?
<joschi> kork05: vermutlich ja. interessanter waere es zu wissen, warum du kdesudo in den autostart gepackt hast
<kork05> hab ich nicht getan
<kork05> zumindestens nicht selber
<kork05> joschi: soll ich es aus dem Autostart nehmen?
<joschi> kork05: gegenfrage: magst du die meldung?
<kork05> joschi: nein, mag ich nicht
<joschi> kork05: dann hast du dir die frage doch schon selbst beantwortet
<kork05> joschi: jo, hab ich 
<kork05> quit neustarten
<nevchen> sachtmal ich hab nen amd athlon II x4 und 4gb ram macht es sinn mal die 64bit edition zu benutzen?
<ubuntu> hallo @ all
<nas_lover> gibt es eine schöne webbasierte oberfläche für nas (NFS/SMB) konfigurationen?
<joschi> nevchen: ja.
<joschi> nas_lover: ggf. webmin.
<joschi> nas_lover: haengt von deiner einschaetzung von "schoen" ab ;)
<nas_lover> joschi, habe über webmin nurschlechtes gelesen und kein offizieller support unter ubuntu
<joschi> nas_lover: alternative waere wohl ebox. habe damit allerdings keine erfahrung
<nas_lover> joschi, über die konsole ist die administration doch (aufwendiger), gerade wenn ich keine zeit habe und es jemand anders machen soll
<nas_lover> joschi, THX. Googlemal
<nas_lover> *ich
<nas_lover> joschi, es gibt freenas, dies soll aber unter freebsd laufen, was wieder ein anderer unix abzweig ist. -> da kenn ich mich nicht aus. Den soll es auch bald für debian geben?! vielleicht dann auch ubuntu
<joschi> nas_lover: freenas ist vor allem ein eigenes betriebssystem
<joschi> nas_lover: und ja, freenas basiert auf freebsd
<kork05> Fuchs: es lag an der Datei im Autostart, Meldung ist weg seitdem die Datei nicht mehr im Autostart ist
<DiogenesW> i'll be back ...
<bullgard4> Mit wem tauscht  gnome-session Daten via Socket /tmp/.ICE_unix/<PID von gnome-session> aus?
<jokrebel> hi
<sampleee> huhu
<sampleee> habe ein prob mit xinerama und 10.10. in der kombination x schmiert ab.
<sampleee> schmiert x ab...^^
<bekks> Welchen Grafiktreiber setzt du ein?
<sampleee> die aktuellsten nvidias
<alles-wird-gut> hi, ich habe ab und zu das Problem, daß sich der Network  Manager über eth nicht "einwählt". Manchmal helfen einige Neustarts.
<bekks> sampleee: Nenn mir mal die Version.
<sampleee> das prob. ist offenbar ein bug
<alles-wird-gut> Mit dem USB Kabel geht  es auch.
<sampleee> demnach, was ich so recherchiert habe
<sampleee> version des treibers?
<alles-wird-gut> http://paste.ubuntu.com/531110/ ist ein Teil der SYSLOG
<bekks> sampleee: Ja.
<sampleee> bekks: 260.19.06
<sampleee> gibt aba echt blos probleme sobald xinerama ins spiel kommt
<sampleee> dualhead und 2 screens kein prob
<sampleee> aba xinerama übernimmt halt das gemeinsame rendern... das führt dazu, das ich keine fenster von screen zu screen verschieben kann
<sampleee> reboot... brb
<nas_lover> wo ist der unterschied zwischen ebox und Zentyal? außer debian und ubuntu
<nas_lover> Zentyal fand ich schon seit kurzem sehr interessant, da es auf ubuntu 10.04 basiert
<ThreeM> nas_lover ebox hies es vor version 2.0
<nas_lover> und jetzt heißt es Zentyal
<nas_lover> ?
<ThreeM> ja
<nas_lover> ist das denn zu empfehlen? kann ich dann auch trotzdem die files in /etc konfiguriren und er führt das auch aus, oder muss das dann nur noch über die gui gehen?
<ThreeM> das hier is ubuntusupport nicht zentyal support ;)
<ThreeM> teste es doch in ner vm
<bekks> Warum nicht einfach ein Ubuntu nehmen und es ganz normal benutzen? :)
<das_grosse_W> hallo zusammen. ich hab ein kleines Problem mit dem ati catalyst control center. wenn ich einstelle, dass bei der skalierung(von nicht nativen auflösungen) das seitenverhältnis beibehalten wird, muß ich diese einstellung bei jedem neustart wieder aktivieren. Wie kann ich das dauerhaft einstellen? #ati konnte mir bis jetzt noch nicht helfen :(
<ThreeM> ich könnt jetzt sagen: lass einfach nur die native auflösung laufen xD
<das_grosse_W> ThreeM, ich brauch das, um starcraft auf meinem 16:10 monitor vernünftig spielen zu können
<ThreeM> aufm notebook?
<das_grosse_W> ne, auf meinem desktop.
<das_grosse_W> aber starcraft läuft nur in 640x480
<ThreeM> bei mir nicht
<ThreeM> aber bei mir läufts jenseits von spielbar mit 12fps
<das_grosse_W> starcraft: broodwar, um genau zu sein.
<ThreeM> axo
<ThreeM> ahhhhhh
<das_grosse_W> nix von diesem neumodischen schnickschnack.
<das_grosse_W> aber das eigentliche problem ist, das der catalyst sich offensichtlich nach einem neustart die einstellungen nicht merkt.
<fornext> benutzt hier zufällig jemand einen samsung clp 310 Drucker? Habe nämlich Probleme meinen zu laufen zu bringen.
<bekks> fornext: Es hilft dir NICHTS, wenn den jemand anders auch hat. Außer Du nennst uns dein konkretes Problem.
<fornext> d.h. wenn es keine andere Lösung gibt, würde ich den samsung treiber benutzen, der leider root rechte will.
<fornext> bekks, das Problem ist, dass wenn ich den Treiber fo
<fornext> ups
<fornext> wenn ich denn Treiber "Samsung CLP-310 Foomatic/foo2qpdl (recommended)" benutze, sagt er ich benutze den falschen treiber.
<fornext> SPL-C Error - Please use the proper driver
<bekks> Sagt wer?
<fornext> das druckt der Drucker
<fornext> allerdings ist er über eine FritzBOx angeschlossen, könnte es mal direkt per USB probieren.
<bekks> Solltest Du.
<fornext> Von Vista aus geht alles.
<bekks> Was bei Windows geht oder was nicht, spielt unter Linux keine Rolle.
<bekks> http://www.openprinting.org/printer/Samsung/Samsung-CLP-310
<jokrebel> fornext: wenn Du den momentan am USB einer FritzBox dran hast, musst Du ihn vermutlich als Netzwerkdrucker ansprechen. IIRC.
<nas_lover> frage! wie formatiere ich am besten 4 baugleiche festplatten zu einem raid? cfdisk? und dann mdadm und dann das dateisystem formatieren? und welches dateisystem ist für raid bzw. server/NAS zu verwenden? ext4 oder zfs? unterstützt ubuntu zfs
<nas_lover> als backup dient eine 2tb usb externe festplatte die in den schrank kommt :-D auf der nas soll raid5 laufen
<fornext> die Frage wäre, ob der Samsung-Treiber nur root bei der Installation braucht, oder auch später wenn er benutzt wird.
<sash_> nas_lover: fdisk -> mdadm -> optional lvm -> mkfs
<bekks> nas_lover: fdisk.
<bekks> und nimm KEIN zfs, denn zfs ist unter Linux ein FUSE Dateisystem und SEHR langsam.
<sash_> nas_lover: ext3 oder 4 als fs sollte es tun. zfs wird (glaub ich) nur ueber fuser unterstuetzt
<sash_> und das ist dann lahm
<sash_> siehe bekks ;)
<Laberkopf> gnome abgestürzt . x in tty1 gekillt x gestartet eingeloggt jetzt geht das untere panel ncihtmehr.
<Laberkopf> keine fesnterleiste
<Laberkopf> kein nix
<Laberkopf> und pulseaudion will auch nichmehr :/
<nas_lover> bekks, sash_ Danke
<nas_lover> bekks, fragt sich nur noch, ob ich zentyal als betriebsystem nehme, um die verwaltung anderer machen zu lassen, oder, ob ich doch ubuntu 10.04 nehme und alles übers terminal mache
<bekks> Diese Frage stellt sich immer noch nicht in einem Ubuntu Channel.
<bekks> :)
<fornext> bekks, es geht jetzt
<nas_lover> dann kenn ich von hier die antwort. NIMM UBUNTU ^^
<fornext> nachdem ich den original von Samsung installiert habe, hat dieser zwar nicht funktiniert, allerdings geht jetzt dieser foomatric treiber, er wurde wohl ersetzt.
<mwg> Hi, ist es möglich alle compiz Animationen zu deaktivieren? Beim Scale- und Expo-Plug-in kann ich nur die Geschwindigkeit erhöhen, aber nicht die komplette Animation deaktivieren.
<jokrebel> mwg: System -> Einstellungen -> Erscheinungsbild -> Visuelle Effekte deaktivieren.
<mwg> jokrebel, ich will die compiz Funktionen behalten, nur nicht die Animationen.
<Phil_Ewert> hi, ich möchte krusader im root-mode ausführen. Wie bekomme ich dieses rote Icon ins Panel?
<jokrebel> mwg: vermutlich über den CCSM einstellbar: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/CompizConfig_Einstellungs-Manager
<mwg> Leider geht es mit dem CCSM nicht. Dort kann man die Animationen deaktivieren (Fenster öffnen, schließen, minimieren), aber die Animationen von Expo and Scale bleiben eingeschaltet. 
<jokrebel> mwg: dann fällt mir nur noch die verschiedenen Abstufungen der Effekte ein was evtl. helfen könnte http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Desktop-Effekte
<mwg> jokrebel, das hat mir auch nicht geholfen, aber danke für die Mühe die du dir gemacht hast.
<nunatak> hello. irgendeine aktualisierung hat dafür gesorgt, dass meine textdarstellung im browser (FF & Chromium) seit gestern deutlich schlechter geworden ist.
<bekks> nunatak: Welche Aktualisierung war das denn?
<nunatak> allerdings sind im verlauf nur aktualisierungen von mysql und tzdata vermerkt
<nunatak> manuell hab ich libotr2 und conky-all installiert
<nunatak> und pidgin-otr
<nunatak> kanns das sein? http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libimlib2&searchon=names&suite=maverick&section=all
<shetlandpony> nunatak's url: http://tinyurl.com/38lfnlz | Ubuntu -- Package Search Results -- libimlib2
<nunatak> da steht: Mächtige Bild-Lade- und Darstellungs-Bibliothek 
<nunatak> das war teil der conky installation
<bobo> ich bring tor nicht zum laufen obwohl ich alles so gemacht habe wie hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Tor/Anf%C3%A4nger
<bobo> ich hab das zigmal gemacht auf anderen rechnern, aber bei einem rechner hakt es irgendwie
<nunatak> bekks: also ich glaube fast das ist's gewesen. synaptic sagt zu libimlib2 auch folgendes:einschließlich Schrift-Rasterung 
<jokrebel> cu
<nevchen> gibts in der wiki einen artikel wo man sich zu den unterschieden bzw. vor/nachteilen von der 64bit edition belesen kann?
<nevchen> ah ok habs
<nevchen> thx
<sds58> hallo, seit ich gestern meinen rechner gestartet habe schwankt die cpu auslastung ehr startk, ohne das ich im systemmonitor einen prozess dafür finden könnte
<sds58> im forum wird dazu geraten den apt-index-watcher neu zuinstallieren
<sds58> aber ich habe ihn garnicht installiert !?
<ppq> sds58: guck mal in top, ob der prozess dort vllt. auftaucht
<sds58> ppq: da tauchder system monitor auf
<sds58> der ir auc nur mit ca 20% angegeben
<bekks> Das reicht doch. Alle paar Sekunden ständig alle Resourcen zu prüfen, frisst Resourcen.
<bekks> Und lässt die Auslastung schön schwanken.
<sds58> die schwankungen gehen abe weiter bis in die 100%
<bekks> Habe ich doch gerade erklärt :)
<bekks> beende den systemmonitor und schau dir dann top an. mit einem delay (s drücken) von 0.5 oder 0.2 sekunden zB.
<sds58> sorry habe das mt top anden 
<sds58> falsch verstanden
<sds58> der zeigt mir bei top jetzt etwas das wohl dafür verantwortlich ist
<sds58> unter dem ct event/1
<sds58> sonst nur 0 und die stunghalt
<sds58> hohe auslastung
<sds58> di auch meine tastatur blockiert...
<sds58> was ist das?
<sysdef> .oO( call the emergency number. kill -9 -1 -1 )
<sds58> krass
<sysdef> bist auf der console? ctrl+alt+f1
<sysdef> ggf. wird dich ulimit interessieren
<sds58> so... in der konsole wird dieses event also auch gelistet
<sds58> musste dann auch gleich mal neustarten
<sds58> und was auch sehr merkwürdig ist: das einloggen dauert acuh sehr viel länger als sobnst
<sds58> hmm, im moment zeigt er sich jedoch nicht
<sds58> und die cpu auslastung liegt wieder zw 5 und 10%
<sds58> lol?
<nunatak> gibts denn ne möglichkeit in einem durchlauf alle abhängigkeiten zu ermitteln die zum kompilieren nötig sind? ich starte grad zig mal ./configure um dann am ende wieder 1-2 pakete zu kennen die ich installieren muss
<dAnjou> nunatak: is das paket in den quellen, und du brauchst nur ne neuere version?
<nunatak> nö. ist beagle, das leider aus den quellen verjagt wurde. ;)
<nunatak> ah cool ich glaub er ist durch!
<nunatak> wenns interessiert: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399278/
<nunatak> und was sagt mir das jetzt? http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399279/ Compilation failed, ja. Aber wieso?
<nunatak> The type or namespace name `SqliteBusyException' could not be found
<solcero> hallo, wenn ich mplayer starte bekommen ich die meldung:[vdpau] Error when calling vdp_device_create_x11: 1
<solcero> vdpau sollte aber installiert sein
<solcero> jemand vl. ne idee wodran das liegen kann? bzw wie man rausfindet wodran es liegt ? :)
<Minipluto> ich habe mir UrbaTerror von urbanterror.info runter geladen weil über getdeb.net nur die 4.0 Version angeboten wird, die im Gegensatz zur 4.1 wohl ein Problem mit LAN-Servern hat. Ich habe die .zip erst unter ~/Downloads entpackt und dann die Rechte für die ausführbare Datei gesetzt und danach nach /opt/UrbanTerror kopiert (als root). Nun sind aber die Verzeichnisrechte ausschließlich für root gesetzt und ich frage mich, ob es jetzt ...
<Minipluto> ... sinnvoller ist, das Spiel einfach irgendwo unter home zu lassen oder ob man sich die Mühe machen soll, die rechte anzupassen
<Frickelpit> Minipluto: geht beides
<bekks> Geht beides - sinnvoller dürfte die Variante mit dem Home sein.
<Minipluto> ok danke euch
<dAnjou> [10.04, gnome] in letzter zeit dauert es vom login bis zum fertig geladenen desktop ziemlich lange (schon fast ungewöhnlich lange). wie kann ich am besten analysieren, was da passiert? bootchart geht ja nur bis zum login, oder?
<Fuss-im-Ohr> sers
<jokrebel> re
<beaver74> dAnjou: bootchart geht über den login hinaus. bei wurden zb auch die nach dem login zu ladenen kde elemente mit ausgegeben.
<beaver74> +mir
<dAnjou> hmm, dann riskier ich mal n blick
<emryz> hey hey. hier, ich hab ne alte ubuntu partition, auf der ich noch dateien habe. bin grad mit meiner neuen partition angemeldet. auf die alte kann ich nicht zugreifen, er sagt mir "die zugriffsrechte auf "lange-zahlenkombination-mit-buchstaben" konnten nicht ermittelt werden". trotzdem finde ich auf der partition den ornder lost+found, und habe darauf auch schreib- und leserechte (durch chown). was kann ich tun, damit ich an meine date
<emryz> ien wieder rankomme? jemand ne idee? 
<schweegi> wie kann ich musik von ubuntu via bluetooth an mein headset senden? unter xp musste ich damals bei demselben bluetooth stick (AVM BlueFritz) und dem Headset eine andere soundkarte auswählen (BlueFritz), Player starten und dann konnte ich die musik via bluetooth ans headset "streamen"
<emryz> zusatz: partition wurde nicht formatiert, dateien sind noch drauf (jedenfalls sind 1,8gb benutzt), ich kann nur nicht mehr linux von der partioin aus starten
<schweegi> über das Protokoll "A2DP"..
<drivin> Hallo. Wo hinterlegt empathy die vom User angegebenen Aliases?
<drivin> Hat die Bewandtnis das wenn empathy die Namen zu den Nummern nicht schnell genug bekommt scheinbar die Nummer als Alias einträgt und jede weitere automatische Aktualisierung dieser verhindert.
<Lufti> huhu ;)
<Lufti> Meiner einer hat ein tolles Problem ...
<Minipluto> drivin: schau mal ~/.purple/blist.xml 
<Minipluto> drivin: aber Sicherungskopie vor dem Runfentern erstellen ;)
<Lufti> Wollte von mein Ubuntu auf ne höhere Version upgraden und habe dann bei Upgrade (per Gnome) beim Downloaden der Pakete abgebrochen. Er sagte mir, ich könne später problemlos weitermachen. Das wollte ich jetzt, startete den PC neu und nun startet er nicht mehr die gnome Oberfläche.
<Lufti> Stattdessen gibt er mir ein Terminal zum Einloggen.
<Lufti> "/etc/init.d/gdm restart" sorgt für ein flickern des Bildschirms, dann ist wieder ruhe.
<Lufti> gibt es einen Weg, Ubuntu ohne Oberfläche zu upgraden?
<jokrebel> ja
<Lufti> ich schätze, dass der mir irgendwelche Pakete deinstalliert hat, die ich für Gnome brauche (Treiber?).
<jokrebel> Lufti: wenn Du Internet über einen Router hast und per Kabel dran hängst dürfte das gehen.
<Lufti> daher denke ich, ist es das klügste, erstmal zu upgraden. Was sagt ihr?
<Lufti> jokrebel, ich benötige einen Befehl, oder zumindest einen Tipp ;)
<Lufti> sudo apt-get upgrade reicht leider nicht ;)
<apollo13> man do-release-upgrade
<jokrebel> apt.get dist-upgrade
<ppq> Lufti: do-release-upgrade. aber sei dir bitte sicher, dass im falle eines totalabsturzes nichts wichtiges flöten geht :)
<Lufti> vielen Dank! Dann recherchiere ich da mal.
<ppq> jokrebel: das aktualisiert einem nur die pakete der momentanen ubuntuversion
<bekks> ,Datensicherung? Lufti 
<shetlandpony> Lufti, Datensicherung [aka backup] ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datensicherung und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Backup.
<Garfield5645564> hi leute, was heißt das? http://nopaste.planerd.net/2389
<apollo13> da musst schon etwas genauer werden
<Garfield5645564> es handelt sich bei dem eingelegten medium um eine vcd, die ich vor paar tagen gebrannt hatte...
<Garfield5645564> es scheint ja irgendwas mitm dvd-laufwerk zu sein?
<apollo13> oder die vcd kaputt?
<Garfield5645564> hmm eigentl ne... 
 * jokrebel tippt auf Kopierschutz
<Garfield5645564> das war ne avi, die hab ich mit ffmpeg auf mpeg konvertiert und dann gebrannt
<Garfield5645564> ich hatte aber auch ne iso gemountet vor paar tagen die auf ner externen festplatte gewesen ist, die festplatte ist jetzt nicht mehr angeschlossen, kann es auch damit zusammen hängen?
<apollo13> warum verwendet man heutzutage eigentlich noch cds?
<Garfield5645564> das is für ne freundin... die hat nur nen dvd-player
<apollo13> ist sie fesch *duck und weg*
<Garfield5645564> lol 
<apollo13> ist das von deinem oder ihrem pc?
<axel_foley> gibt es eine möglichkeit, wie ich ubuntu in der commandozeile installiere von USB stick ohne CDS/DVD-Laufwerk?
<Garfield5645564> ja is nen hübsches madel
<apollo13> axel_foley: ja
<Garfield5645564> das is von meinem pc
<axel_foley> der fragt mich immer dannach und installiert nicht mehr weiter. hatteunetbootin genutzt
<apollo13> Garfield5645564: nunja wenn bei ihrem geht ist egal^^
<axel_foley> apollo13, wie?
<Garfield5645564> was will mir aber die meldung sagen? das die cd scheisse ist oder das laufwerk?
<apollo13> axel_foley: steht im wiki
<apollo13> Garfield5645564: hast du das ding am gleichen pc gebrannt?
<Garfield5645564> ja 
<apollo13> hmm, kA dann, ich hab seit jahren keine cd mehr verwendet
<Garfield5645564> vor paar tagen und jetzt ist mein pc kurz durchgedreht... nach dem ich ausm standby geholt hab, nen prozess war bei 100 % den ich nicht killen konnte, also neustart udn dann kam halt diese fehlermeldung
<Garfield5645564> aber könnte es auch mit der iso zusammen hängen die ich vor paar tagen gemountet hab und ohne zu demounten einfach die ext. hdd wieder abgeklemmt hab und der jetzt denkt da is was kaputt?
<Garfield5645564> also das iso befindet sich auf der externen hdd
<apollo13> sollte nicht, es sei denn du hast das iso gerade vorher dorthin geschrieben, beim lesen ists ziemlich egal
<Garfield5645564> ich hatte die iso unter /cdrom gemountet
<Garfield5645564> hab da grad mal rein geschaut... is nix mehr drin
<Garfield5645564> wie kann ich raus finden was unter sr0 angesprochen wird?
<bullgard4> Garfield5645564: Drück Dich mal klarer aus, was Du wissen möchtest.
<Garfield5645564> naja ich will wissen wie es zu dieser fehlermeldung kommt die ich per nopaste hier rein gesetzt hab
<bullgard4> Garfield5645564: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Block_device#Block_devices: "The following prefixes have come into common use in Linux-based systems, to identify device nodes generically in the /dev hierarchy: sr: SCSI data-oriented optical disc drives."
<bullgard4> Garfield5645564: Zuerst sag einmal, wie Du http://nopaste.planerd.net/2389 erzeugt hast.
<bekks> bullgard4: Wie man sieht, ist das die Ausgabe von dmesg.
<floogy> Garfield5645564, Lege mal eine andere CDROM ein. Hier ist es jedenfalls das Brennerlaufwerk /dev/sr0
<Garfield5645564> okay mach ich mal... ich hab auch mal versucht mit vlc die dvd abzuspielen... macht er ne
<Garfield5645564> aber normalerweise müsste doch der fehler auch weg gehen, wenn keine cd drin ist oder? weil ich hab grad keine andere zur hand :-(
<LupusE> hi
<Garfield5645564> äh cd... sry
<floogy> Garfield5645564, Ja ist eher merkwürdig, dass es Probleme gibt, ohne dass etwas im Laufwerk liegt.
<floogy> Garfield5645564, Vielleicht mal mit fuser oder lsof testen was da worauf zugreift. Und nach dem Einlegen einer cdrom mal dmesg|tail ausführen. 
<floogy> Hi, LupusE
<bekks> Garfield5645564: cd rausnehmen, 10s warten, dmesg nopasten. dann cd wieder einlegen, 10s warten, dmesg nopasten.
<n00bomatic1> hi leute..
<n00bomatic1> sagt mal, kennt jmd ein tool mit dem man videoclips katalogisieren kann? wobei noch wichtiger wäre dass man die länge der clips und den verwendeten codec (fourcc) auslesen bzw. bitraten/auflösungen schnell bestimmen kann, und das über clips die über mehrere verzeichnise verteilt sind
<Fuchs> nepomuk/strigi 
<n00bomatic1> argh
<n00bomatic1> das war eingentlich für den offtopic
<LupusE> n00bomatic1: gallery2 kann das.
<Doofnuf> grmpf
<Nureinnarr> hallo
<n00bomatic1> gallery2 ist so ein name das beim googeln zuviele ergebnise beschert..link?
<bekks> google nach "gallery2", ERSTER treffer.
<LupusE> koennte ja auch sein dass es eines der ersten 3 hits, oder sogar alle drei sind. ist opensource, kann ffmpeg und stellt videos dar ... whatever, hauptsache nachfragen.
<jokrebel> bekks: genau ;-) http://codex.gallery2.org/Gallery2:Features
<jokrebel> .oO( und ergänzt mit "wiki ubuntu" findet man sogar sowas: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Gallery "
<bekks> Wow.
<Bish1> hallo, wie kann ich einen proxy für apt konfigurieren?
<bekks> Man könnte ja googlen... :P
<LupusE> man apt.
<Bish1> ist komplizierter als du denkst!, bin grad nicht zuhause, und hab mir alles grad ganz haesslich getunnelt
<LupusE> Bish1: was ist daran kompliziert? wenn du apt per proxy bedeinen willst musst du eh die daten haben um http zu nutzen. die gibst du im browser ein, danach bei apt ... wo ist das problem?
<n00bomatic1> gallery2 ist leider ungeeignet für mich
<bekks> n00bomatic1: Wieso das?
<n00bomatic1> trotzdem thx
<Bish1> LupusE: gilt das auch für socks5?
<LupusE> Bish1: willst du diskutieren oder loesen?
<jokrebel> n00bomatic1: das weißt Du nach 5 Minuten überfliegen?
<Bish1> LupusE: eine frage ist für dich eine diskussion?
<LupusE> Bish1: 'man apt' -> verweist auf 'man apt.conf' -> '/proxy' ergibt http::Proxy. wozu nun online gehen?
<apollo13> jokrebel: es ist php, also ja :þ
<LupusE> die syntax liest du selbst, oder soll ich doich anrufen und vorlesen?
<Bish1> LupusE: genau, und nachdem du dir das selbst nochmal alles  vorgetragen hast
<n00bomatic1> braucht einen webserver den ich auf der kiste mit den clips auf keineen fall haben will. ich brauche nur die möglichkeit die infos über die clips einzusehen und das am bestenm von vielen clips gleichzeitg..navigationen,vorschau etc brauche ich nicht...ich klnte auch sowas wie gspot unter win nutzen was an sich super sind, aber bei hunderten von clips dauert es mir zu lange alle einzeln durchzugehen..
<Bish1> LupusE: gilt das für socks5?
<n00bomatic1> *ist
<n00bomatic1> es hätte ja sein können das einer eine lösung direkt parat hat... :-)
<bekks> Entweder gehst du jeden Clip einzeln durch, oder du setzt eine Severlösung ein.
<n00bomatic1> weder noch...es scheint im moment so dass ich nicht herum komme mir eine eigene lösung zu zimmern..
<bekks> Wenn Du meinst.
<apollo13> Bish1: man tsocks
<Bish1> apollo13: man installiere pakete ohne apt-get
<apollo13> Bish1: man wget && man dpkg -i
<Bish1> apollo13: man tsocks.deb
<apollo13> willst trollen oder was? du wirst doch wohl in der lage sein ein paket ohne apt-get runterzuladen…
<Bish1> apollo13: ehrlich gesagt, nein bin ich nicht, keine ahnung wo sich die bei ubuntu befinden
<apollo13> packages.ubuntu.com ist dein freund
<Bish1> apollo13: danke
<Bish1> apollo13: das problem mit tsocks hatte ich schon oft: entferntes dns-auflösen?
<hj5rhrd> Hallo, ist es möglich die Fenster anzupassen wie unter Windows 7 bei Ubuntu?
<jokrebel> hj5rhrd: wir wissen nicht was Windows 7 kann <gdr>
<bekks> hj5rhrd: Du meinst, durch Benutzung der Maus?
<hj5rhrd> Fenster zur rechten Seite ziehen und dann wird es automatisch nur halben Seite rechts z.B.
<jokrebel> hj5rhrd: was zB OOTB geht ist "teilweises maximieren". Mit Rechts- oder Mittel-Klick auf den Maximieren-Button.
<ppq> hj5rhrd: möglich ist es. u.a. mit kwin, aber sicher auch mit nem entsprechenden compiz plugin
<ppq> also, bei kwin ist es unter kubuntu standardmäßig so
<hj5rhrd> so sieht das aus was ich meine:
<hj5rhrd> http://www.ratschlag24.com/index.php/windows-7-durch-geschicktes-verschieben-fenster-auf-halbe-oder-volle-bildsc/
<shetlandpony> hj5rhrd's url: http://tinyurl.com/3alafqo | Windows 7: Durch geschicktes Verschieben Fenster auf halbe oder volle Bildschirmgröße bringen | ratschlag24.com
<jokrebel> hj5rhrd: ja - und wenn man (zumindest unter KDE) das Fenster an den Rand zieht verändert es sich auf den halben Bildschirm
<bekks> hj5rhrd: KDE kann das von Hause aus, ansonsten geht das auch mit Compiz. Wie man Dir schon sagte.
<hj5rhrd> Kann ich das ohne KED auch benützen?
<bekks> Mit Compiz ja.
<hj5rhrd> Laut Software Center ist das installiert, wo muss ich das einstellen?
<Frickelpit> hj5rhrd: http://linuxundich.de/de/ubuntu/aero-snap-mit-gnome-und-compiz/
<hj5rhrd> nur "Tastenkombinationen", ne dann muss wohl KED her... :-(
<Frickelpit> ?
<ppq> hj5rhrd: es heißt KDE
<Frickelpit> hj5rhrd: lies doch erstmal _genau_ was da alles steht
<ppq> hj5rhrd: und guck mal was Frickelpit dir eben schrieb
<hj5rhrd> das war ein Tippfehler ppq -> KDE
<jokrebel> hj5rhrd: ich glaub hier haben mehrere den Link genauer gelsen als Du……
<hj5rhrd> Allerdings benötigte man hierfür noch Tastenkombinationen, um die einzelnen Aktionen auszulösen.
<Frickelpit> und?
<hj5rhrd> geht nicht, also sinnlos, nur mit KDE
<Frickelpit> …
<Frickelpit> sinnlos trifft es gerade ziemlich gut …
<jokrebel> hj5rhrd: ließ weiter…   könnt Ihr die Funktionalität von Aero Snap praktisch vollständig mit Compiz nachbilden
<hj5rhrd> ja schon, aber dann immer eine Taste zusaetlich druecken ist nicht gerade benutzerfreundlich
<jokrebel> hj5rhrd: Lesen - nicht überfliegen …oder nimm einfach Windows
<jokrebel> hj5rhrd: reden wir chinesisch? ES GEHT
<hj5rhrd> ja aber mit TASTE
<jokrebel> hj5rhrd: auch OHNE zusätzlichen Tastendruck
<apollo13> hj5rhrd: sachmal in der grundschule warst du?
<apollo13> oder wie auch immer das bei euch in de heißt, bei uns fällt mangelndes textverständnis btw unter funktionaler analphabetismus
<jokrebel> hj5rhrd: schon das "benötigte" in dem Satz mit dem Tastendruck weißt darauf hin :-/
<hj5rhrd> nein, was du machst ist eine Beleidigung
<hj5rhrd> was anderst war das nicht
<serenity> apollo13: ganz allgemein Legasthenie
<apollo13> ich denk bei uns haben sie gedacht, dass legasthenie etwas zu hart ist ;)
<serenity> genau, die Wahrheit in Watte 
<apollo13> hj5rhrd: mag sein, vlt liest du es dann ja
<hj5rhrd> ich hab höfflich gefragt, wenn du mich runter machen willst, ist das ein Zug
<Frickelpit> ,ot?
<shetlandpony> Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<apollo13> Frickelpit: manno :þ
<jokrebel> nu is gut - klärt das im Offtopic oder Query bitte.
<hj5rhrd> Wie kann ich mit den Pfeiltasten der Maus im Ordner hin und zurück gehen?
<bekks> Eine Maus hat keine Pfeiltasten.
<bekks> Eine Maus hat wenige bis zu viele Tasten, die man irgendwie belegen kann.
<hj5rhrd> die Logitech MX518 hat diese
<LupusE> hj5rhrd: oeffne 'xev', dann druecke die pfeiltasten (hoch/runter/li/re) auf der tastatur. danach die 'spezialtasten' deiner maus. faellt dir ein unterschied auf?
<hj5rhrd> Bitte sag mir doch wo ich das Programm xev finde
<Fuchs> in $PATH
<LupusE> du willst http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/evdev lesen.
<LupusE> (inkl verlinkter seiten)
<ppq> hj5rhrd: die maus hab ich auch. man kann die buttons sehr gut mit xbindkeys belegen, ich hab darauf next/previous track (in amarok). mit xev findest du die button-nummer raus, einfach 'xev' im terminal ausführen.
<hj5rhrd> danke ppq
<ppq> hj5rhrd: um das mit der ~/.xbindkeysrc.scm hinzukriegen, muss man einiges nachlesen. dass du das kannst, hast du ja schon bewiesen *räusper*
<Tauro> hi, kann mir jemand sagen, was da falsch lief: http://pastie.org/1295349
<hj5rhrd> Der sagt mir das die Maus gefangen sein muss, was steht man darunter?
<ppq> hj5rhrd: das xev fenster muss fokussiert sein und der mauszeiger darin sein
<ppq> Tauro: wieso bist du root?
<hj5rhrd> Ich kann das Fenster leider nicht greifen, wie geht das?
<ppq> Tauro: sudo tut's auch. naja, jedenfalls existiert das verzeichnis noch nicht, in das du die datei kopieren willst, wie dir ja auch gesagt wird
<bekks> hj5rhrd: Maus bewegen, draufklicken.
<ppq> Tauro: mal davon abgesehen: was tust du da eigentlich? sta klingt nach b43-treiber, den man auch über jockey installieren lassen kann
<hj5rhrd> das Fenster springt immer auf die gegenüberliegende Seite vom Bildschrim
<LupusE> hj5rhrd: da es nur zur visualisierung deiner falschaussage war, dass deine maus pfeiltasten haben sollte, vergiss es udn mache bei dne anderen punkten weiter.
<ppq> hj5rhrd: normalerweise kann man das xev fenster, wie jedes andere fenster auch, in der titelleiste anklicken um es zu fokussieren (und verschieben etc)
<Tauro> ppq: ich will den treiber für die edimax ex-7728in wlan karte installieren und folge der anleitung des herstellers
<ppq> Tauro: das ist leider keine gute idee. was hast du bisher alles gemacht? ein link zur anleitung wäre hilfreich
<bekks> Tauro: Du solltest lieber nachsehen, welche Chipsatz in dem Ding verbaut ist, und den Anleitungen für Ubuntu folgen.
<hj5rhrd> leider bewegt sich das Fenster sobald ich mit der Maus rüber gehe auf die andere Seite
<Tauro> ppq, bekks: diese anleitung hier: http://www.edimax.com/en/downloadBox.php?pd_id=225&download_link=../images/Image/driver/Linux%20driver/Wireless/11n%20Cardbus%20adaptor/2008_0918_RT2860_Linux_STA_v1.8.0.0.tar.zip#
<ppq> Tauro: hersteller neigen dazu, die user in anleitungen ihr system völlig zerbasteln zu lassen
<shetlandpony> Tauro's url: http://tinyurl.com/35p8kxg
<Tauro> ppq, also bis jetzt habe ich erst entpackt und make gemacht
<ppq> Tauro: ok. geh bitte mal auf system - bla - hardwaretreiber. wie genau der menüeintrag heißt, weiß ich gerade nicht, du findest das schon. dort sollte dir eigentlich ein treiber angezeigt werden
<Tauro> also ich bastle an dem pc jetzt über putty von meinem windows aus, rum
<ppq> Tauro: moment, das ist also der rt2860 chip?
<Tauro> ppq, jop
<ppq> Tauro: laut http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/Ralink#RT28xx wird der seit ubuntu 9.10 sowieso von haus aus unterstützt. guck mal, ob das modul rt2860 geladen ist: 'lsmod | grep rt2860'
<Tauro> ppq, was sollte jetzt dort kommen? bei mir geschieht nix
<hj5rhrd> Weiss jemand wie man die Leiste oben weg bekommt?
<hj5rhrd> http://d.imagehost.org/0520/Screenshot_5.png
<ppq> Tauro: dann ist es offenbar nicht geladen. probier bitte mal 'sudo modprobe rt2860' und gib uns ggf. die fehlermeldung
<Tauro> ppq: FATAL: Module rt2860 not found.
<hj5rhrd> Was heisst den Gutsy?
<jokrebel> hj5rhrd: vermutlich meinst Du Gusty - ist eine Ubuntuversion.
<hj5rhrd> ich versteh leider diese Wiki nicht, dort sind einfach Namen, die keiner weiss
<hj5rhrd> "Konfiguration bis Gutsy¶"
<orgain> jokrebel: er hat mit gutsy schon recht...
<jokrebel> hj5rhrd: Gusty ist schon älter: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon
<hj5rhrd> der eintrag behauptet das man die xorg.conf verändern kann, wie?
<orgain> hj5rhrd: das war ubuntu 7.10 - support wurde dafür im april 09 eingestellt
<jokrebel> orgain: jau - mein fehler
<ppq> Tauro: hmm, anscheinend wird das ganze unter ubuntu 10.04 nicht mehr unterstützt, aus welchem grund auch immer.. musst wohl wirklich einen selbst bauen. aber bitte nach einer aktuellen ubuntu-anleitung, bspw. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1476007
<ppq> Tauro: die ist auch aktueller als die im ubuntuusers wiki
<Tauro> ppq, ok, danke, dann versuch ich das mal
<hj5rhrd> Wie kann ich die xorg ohne Read only öffnen?
<hj5rhrd> "erstellt und weiter unten in die Sektion ServerLayout der xorg.conf eingetragen werden. " Wie?
<ppq> hj5rhrd: in aktuellen ubuntuversionen gibt es keine /etc/X11/Xorg.conf, auch wenn man durchaus manuell eine anlegen kann.
<hj5rhrd> Ja und wo soll ich dann die Werte eintragen?
<hj5rhrd> Um evdev zu benutzen, muss in einem Editor mit Root-Rechten [2] der Abschnitt für die Maus in der Datei /etc/X11/xorg.conf angepasst werden.
<ppq> eine gute grundlage kannst du dir wie folgt generieren lassen: alles speicher/schließen, strg+alt+f2, einloggen, 'sudo service gdm stop' um die grafische oberfläche zu beenden, 'sudo Xorg -configure' um die config datei generieren zu lassen, 'sudo service gdm start' um die grafische oberfläche wieder zu starten. dann die generierte datei (liegt in deinem ~) nach /etc/X11/Xorg.conf verschieben und wie gewünscht bearbeiten.
<hj5rhrd> laut er Webseite gibt es die datei, ich hab sie auch gefunden
<ppq> hj5rhrd: aber wenn da schon steht: konfiguration BIS gutsy, lass das lieber.
<hj5rhrd> nur wie öffnet man diese mit root?
<ppq> ...
<Frickelpit> ,sudo? hj5rhrd lesen und verstehen ->
<shetlandpony> hj5rhrd lesen und verstehen ->: Mit sudo erlangt man kurzzeitig Administratorrechte. Falsch eingesetzt kann man sich damit aber auch das System nachhaltig zerstoeren. Daher bitte vor der Verwendung den folgenden Artikel lesen *und* verstehen und sudo nur einsetzen, wenn es Sinn macht und nicht pauschal bei jeder Fehlermeldung. Weitere Infos: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo
<hj5rhrd> ihr habt mir aber doch die seite gegeben um die Maus einzustellen
<ppq> lies dir bitte erstmal die einsteiger-seiten des ubuntuusers wiki durch, wenn du sowas elementares nicht kannst, hj5rhrd
<gurkeli> re
<hj5rhrd> was soll ich den nicht können?
<gurkeli> ich fliege dauernd vom server
<gurkeli> seit ich ono als provider habe
<hj5rhrd> hier steht: "Konfiguration bis Gutsy "
<hj5rhrd> "Konfiguration ab Hardy "
<hj5rhrd> woher sol ich den jetzt wissen was meins ist?
<DukePyrolator> gurkeli: daran ist der ping schuld!
<gurkeli> hat freenode was gegen ono?
<DukePyrolator> bestimmt routing probleme
<DukePyrolator> versuch mal nen anderen server 
<ppq> hj5rhrd: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu#Entwicklungsgeschichte
<ppq> hj5rhrd:  lsb_release -a
<jokrebel> hj5rhrd: Tipp: je "höher" der Anfangsbuchstabe desto neuer.
<burninice> hi, kann man aus einer GPT Paritionstabelle eine "normal" machen?
<hj5rhrd> Wie kann ich Grafikfehler die durch die Windows 7 Fensterfunktion den unterbinden?
<hj5rhrd> Ich kann nichts mehr lesen...
<hj5rhrd> http://d.imagehost.org/0319/Screenshot-1.png
<schweegi> kann man unter ubuntu  KDE ohne die ganzen kubuntu-programme nachinstallieren?
<serenity> kde-minimal wäre das Paket der Wahl
<ppq> das ist dann ziemlich minimal :)
<serenity> "This includes just the basic desktop (browser, file manager, text editor, control center, panel, etc.)"
<schweegi> okay.. weil ich möchte nicht alle programme doppelt installiert haben (die von KDE werden ja auch bei GNOME angezeigt und umgekehrt - ich brauche z.B. für Bluetooth nicht tausend programme die dieselbe funktion haben=
<serenity> dann mal los
<schweegi> danke für eure hilfe
<Tauro> ppq, bin jetzt bei deinem link zur anleitung bis step5 gekommen
<Tauro> make und make install hab ich gemacht
<Tauro> ifconfig wlan0 down ging aber nicht
<Tauro> wlan0: ERROR while getting interface flags: Kein passendes Gerät gefunden
<julia> Sers. Was muss ich machen, um bei meinem Laptop das Touchpad zum laufen zu bekommen? Wie kann ich testen, ob es überhaupt erkannt wird?
<jokrebel> julia: Hab grad kein Gnome hier, aber schau mal unter : System -> Einstellungen -> Maus -> Touchpad
<julia> jokrebel: Der Reiter ist da. Und was soll ich da machen?
<jokrebel> julia: da ich hier grad weder an einem Gnome noch an einem Laptop mit Touchpad sitze, kann ich Dir das leider nicht beantworten.
<julia> jokrebel: Alles klar, danke.
<jokrebel> julia: kannst ja mal xev in der Konsole aufrufen und dann schauen ob was passiert wenn Du am Touchpad was machst.
<jokrebel> julia: BTW…es gibt auch Laptops wo man das Touchpad per Schalter oder Fn-Keys ausschalten kann.
<ppq> Tauro: kann auich anders heißen
<julia> jokrebel: Neben dem Touchpad ist ein Knopf, mit dem ich das Touchpas theoretisch de/-aktivieren kann. Praktisch ändert es allerdings nichts. Mit xev kommt weder mit an- noch mit ausgeschaltetem Knopf etwas.
<julia> Knopf drücken triggert allerdings etwas.
<Tauro> ppq, was? das wlan0?
<ppq> jo
<Tauro> und wie find ich das raus?^^
<julia> Bin eben mal weg und versuche Xorg -configure.
<julia> brb
<ppq> Tauro: iwconfig
<Tauro> ppq: lo        no wireless extensions.,
<Tauro> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<jokrebel> juliux: welche ubuntu-Version hast Du?
<apollo13> jokrebel: s/juliux/julia/
<shetlandpony> apollo13 thinks that jokrebel meant: julia: welche ubuntu-Version hast Du?
<jokrebel> oh ja - sorry
<julia> Hab jetzt per Xorg -configure die xorg.conf neu erstellt und unter /etc/xorg.conf eingefügt. Nach einem Neustart leider keine Änderung. xev erkennt keine Eingabe beim Touchpad.
<jokrebel> julia: paste doch mal ein "lsusb" bitte.
<julia> http://nopaste.info/d358a05690.html
<Tauro> ppq?
<newb> hi, ich habe einen fileserver mit samba am laufen, jetzt möchte ich upgrdaen und muss die benutzer auf dem neuen rechner anlegen, die passwörter dazu werden glaube ich ja in einer datei gespeichert, kann ich die einfach auf den neuen rechner ziehen und dann wars das?
<jokrebel> julia: hm … 
<jokrebel> julia: gib mal die genaue Laptop-Bezeichnung her.
<julia> jokrebel: Das ist der Acer Aspire 4810T.
<schweegi> habe den kubuntu-Desktop nachinstalliert. Ich kann jedoch unten rechts bei der uhr im panel den networkmanager nicht finden. wie bekomme ich den dahin?
<newb> gilt diese anleitung noch: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/system-und-samba-benutzer-auf-anderen-rechner/?highlight=smb+conf#post-1872613
<shetlandpony> newb's url: http://tinyurl.com/37wmtks | System und Samba Benutzer auf anderen Rechner portieren › Forum › ubuntuusers.de
<serenity> schweegi: alt+f2 und dort networkmanager eingeben
<schweegi> serenity: habe ich gemacht, mir wird der network manager zwar angezeigt, ich hätte ihn aber auch gerne in der normalen leiste
<serenity> schweegi: wenn du ihn startest sollte er unten ins panel wandern
<serenity> also als Trayicon
<schweegi> serenity: er ist dort allerdings nicht. ich konnte mich mit dem netzwerk verbinden und habe ihn geschlossen - trayicon wird mir nicht angezeigt
<serenity> schweegi: sehr seltsam
<schweegi> liegt es daran das ich davor den minimalen kde desktop installiert hatte? dort war der networkmanager nämlich auch nicht als trayicon, weswegen ich den kubuntu desktop installiert habe
<serenity> schweegi: aber generell würde ich dir eher zum plasma-widget-networkmanagement raten
<schweegi> sorry, pidgin hat sich verabschiedet
<serenity> [20:04] <serenity> schweegi: aber generell würde ich dir eher zum plasma-widget-networkmanagement raten
<schweegi> serenity: ist er bei der standardinstallation dabei ?
<serenity> nein
<schweegi> serenity: kpackagekit meint es wäre schon installiert, konnte es jedoch in den plasma widgets nicht finden
<serenity> schweegi: dann ist irgendwas kaputt bei dir
<ppq> Tauro: sorry, keine ahnung, was da schiefläuft
<schweegi> serenity: ich war wohl nur zu blind. habe ihn jetzt gefunden, sieht klasse aus
<serenity> :)
<schweegi> kann es sein, das sich Compiz von GNOME und Kwin in die quere kommen und kde deswegen recht träge reagiert?
<serenity> was rennt denn aktuell?
<serenity> compiz und kde sind überhaupt keine guten Freunde
<schweegi> KDE
<serenity> nein, welcher Fenstermanager
<Bausparfuchs> bekks: du hattest doch mal erwähnt, wie ich ntpd nach der winterzeitumstellung wieder zum vernünftigen funktionieren bekomme ohne jedesmal ntpd -g und ntpd -q machen zu müssen?
<schweegi> allerdings musste beim einloggen die effekte von KDE reaktivieren, da irgendein dienst sie deaktiviert hat
<schweegi> serenity: wie bekomme ich das raus, ob compiz oder kwin läuft?
<serenity> schau in die Prozesstable (alt+esc) ob das 'kwin' rennt
<schweegi> serenity: dort steht kwin, allerdings als schlafend
<schweegi> serenity: ich lad mir das normale kubuntu herunter und installiere es ganz normal ohne GNOME, mal sehn ob dann alles besser klappt... bis später
<schweegi> da nke für deine hilfe :)
<serenity> mom
<schweegi> okay
<ghostcube> hi, folgendes problem: logitech s5500 webcam uvc treiber is eigentlich in 10.10 unbrauchbar da das bild zu dunkel ist. jemand ne idee?
<serenity> schweegi: alt+f2 und dann kwin --replace dort eingeben
<serenity> das startet kwin neu
<nox24> hallo, weiß jemand von euch was ich in Ubuntu 10.04 einstellen muss damit ich per WLAN ad-hoc meine Internetverbindung für einen Windows Vista Rechner freigeben kann?
<nox24> aber nur die Internetverbindung
<nox24> muss ich dazu noch was extra installieren oder geht das "out of the box"?
<ppq> nox24: im network manager "gemeinsam mit anderen" fürs wlan einstellen. ist auch irgendwo im ubuntuusers wiki dokumentiert.
<ppq> network-manager kümmert sich dann um sachen wie nat, dhcp, routing usw
<elektronenblitz6> nox24: einfach mit dem NM ein neues Netz erstellen genügt.
<nox24> ah cool wenn das so easy ist
<nox24> muss der Vista User was auf seinem Rechner extra installieren wie Samba oder sowas??
<ppq> nein
<ppq> samba für windows? lol
<nox24> ah super
<jokrebel> julia: sorry - find leider grad nichts für Dich passendes…
<nox24> danke ich versuchs dann mal
<elektronenblitz6> nox24: einfach ein Linksklick auf das NM-Icon - "Neues Funknetzwerk erstellen" - Name eintragen - Verschlüsselung max. 128bit WEP & Kennwort eingeben - fertig
<jokrebel> .oO( wer benutzt heute noch WEP? )
<serenity> wep ist grob fahrlässig
<elektronenblitz6> jokrebel: bei Ad-Hoc geht nur WEP
<serenity> sicher?
<elektronenblitz6> Ja
<serenity> ok
<elektronenblitz6> Es gibt ja keinen zentralen "Admin" (Router) der die Verschlüsselung verwaltet.
<elektronenblitz6> Anders gesagt, Ad-Hoc Peer-to-Peer Netzwerk ohne Zugriffspunkte (AP's)
<julia> jokrebel: Alles klar, trotzdem Danke.
<julia> jokrebel: Könnte das ein Hardware defekt sein?
<julia> Ich werd wohl mal eine Live CD von einer anderen Distro versuchen.
<jokrebel> julia: schon ohne exteren Maus und mit LiveCD versucht?
<julia> jokrebel: Noch nicht. Ich werds morgen versuchen. Danke und Tschüss.
<PBeck> hi
<schweegi> habe kubuntu neu installiert und den fglrx (version 10.10) installiert. trotzdem ist Kwin total langsam und träge. woran liegt das? 
<Walter_White> machs composite aus, ist eh albern. also desktopeffekte aus.
<floogy> schweegi, Sieht die Ausgabe von glxinfo ok aus? Was sagt dpkg -l *fglrx*|grep ^ii
<floogy> Walter_White, Da hast Du recht.
<schweegi> floogy: Ausgabe hier: http://paste.ubuntu.com/531358/
<floogy> Ich kenne mich mit amdnicht so aus. Müsste es nicht noch ein Paket mit glx im Namen geben?
<schweegi> normal nicht.. unter GNOME lief der auch immer
<schweegi> ich würd KWin ja auch wohl ausschalten aber mir gefällt von der optik her z.B. der blaue rahmen um die fenster
<floogy> fglrxinfo
<schweegi> floogy: ausgabe: http://paste.ubuntu.com/531361/
<floogy> http://wiki.ubuntu-forum.de/index.php/AMD/ATI#Deaktivieren_von_Composite_und_AIGLX
<shetlandpony> floogy's url: http://tinyurl.com/39xnd9k | AMD/ATI – Ubuntu-Forum Wiki
<schweegi> ich glaube das es mit KWin da ein problem geben muss..
<floogy> schatan, lspci -v |grep -i vga
<floogy> sry schatan , s/schatan/schweegi
<schweegi> floogy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/531363/
<schweegi> floogy: der link den du mir genannt hast, soll ich die änderungen an der x.org-conf vornehmen?
<floogy> Schweegi, nutzt Du Compiz?
<schweegi> floogy: nein, KDE, also KWin
<schweegi> die probleme unter GNOME habe ich nicht
<floogy> schatan, versuche es mal, mache vorher ein backup
<schweegi> floogy: okay
<schweegi> floogy:  ist eh eine neuinstallation, da ich KDE mal eine chance wieder geben wollte..
<floogy> Ich meine ein Backup der xorg.conf ;)
<floogy> Nutzt Du onboard oder Einbaukarte?
<floogy> Also die 3200 oder 3400er?
<schweegi> floogy:  zu spät, habe die xorg.conf schon abgespeichert... sind beide im Verbund, also CrossFire (bei nvidia SLI genannt). die  karte mit dediziertem speicher schaltet sich hinzu sobald das notebook am netz klemmt
<schweegi> floogy: muss eben einen neustart machen wegen des X-Servers.. moment
<schweegi> floogy: habe ich gemacht, in den Systemeinstellungen bei den Effekten zeigt er mir nun an, das XComposite und XDamage nicht mehr verfügbar sind und daher die arbeitsflächeneffekte nicht aktiviert werden können
<DukePyrolator> gibts irgendwo ne liste mit "guten" spielen, die unter linux/ubuntu laufen?
<floogy> schweegi, Versuche sonst mal den radeonhd OpenSource-Treiber, der hat auch Hardwarebeschleunigung. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/ATI/RadeonHD
<schweegi> floogy:  unterstützt der mittlerweile auch sowas wie crossfire? die onboard ist nicht so pralle, daher bin ich auf den fglrx angewiesen..
<floogy> crossfier ist das Vergleichbar mit nvidia SLI?
<floogy> Ist das ein Grafikgespann?
<schweegi> floogy:  genau
<schweegi> moment, neustart#
<schweegi> floogy: wieder da
<floogy> schweegi, sonst schau auch mal hier:  http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/ATI/fglrx/Problembehebung
<floogy> Die ausgabe von fglrxinfo sah bei Dir ganz gut aus.
<floogy> Vielleicht ist die Karte doch zu lahm für kwin.
<schweegi> floogy: das glaube ich ehrlich gesagt nicht.. compiz geht ja auch einwandfrei damit, ich denke es liegt an einem konflikt mit kwin und fglrx 
<floogy> schweegi, Du könntest natürlich radeonhd versuchen
<schweegi> floogy: der ist mir vorhin bei der neuinstallation begegnet, da läuft auch irgendwas schief (z.B. bei plymouth - nur noch wirre pixeldarstellungenm die langsam verblassen zu weiß)
<floogy> schweegi, Schau mal hier, der letzte Beitrag http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/showthread.php?t=268930
<floogy> Mit plymouth habe ich hier mit ner GT6600 auch Probleme, nutze nouveau.
<schweegi> floogy: dazu kann ich dir nur dies hier empfehlen: http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Fix-the-Big-and-Ugly-Plymouth-Logo-in-Ubuntu-10-04-140810.shtml
<shetlandpony> schweegi's url: http://tinyurl.com/23wdxew | How to Fix the Big and Ugly Plymouth Logo in Ubuntu 10.04 - Softpedia
<schweegi> hat bei mir bislang immer funktioniert
<noob> hi, weiß nicht ob ich hier richtig bin wollte aber mal fragen was der genau unterschied zwischen Ubuntu und Kubuntu ist im inet finde ich nur alte beiträgt
<jokrebel> noob: die Grafische Oberfläche. ubuntu hat Gnome. kubuntu setzt auf KDE
<schweegi> noob: du hast 2 verschiedene grafische oberflächen, Ubuntu: GNOME (insbesondere für einsteiger gut) und Kubuntu mit KDE
<noob> jokrebel: ist das alles? kann auch die selben Programme und so laufen lassen auf kubuntu? 
<noob> und wird es dann ab ubuntu 11.04 ein Gubuntu geben?? 
<jokrebel> noob: Programme kann man großteils unter beiden nutzen - ja. Wobei aber jedes sein "favorisierten" Lösungen mitbringt.
<jokrebel> noob: G?
<rumpel_> er meint wohl G für Gnome(-shell?) und nicht mit Unity
<noob> jokrebel: also wenn ich kde angenommen schöner finde macht es kaum einen unterschied? , ja
<Aiod> HAllo alle zusammen
<jokrebel> noob: man kann sogar beide zusammen installieren und lustig abwechselnd benutzten.
<noob> jokrebel: bringt das keine Probleme mit?
<schweegi> jokrebel: wobei man dann aber zich pakete mehr aufm system hat, die teils alle doppelt sind von der funktion dann 
<Aiod> ich hab mir in meinen rechner eine zweite festplatte eingebaut, und jetzt per LVM 2 Partitionen zu /home verbunden zur einer volume group per live CD. jetzt starte ich meinen Rechner neu und dann sagt er er findet mein /home verzeichn is nicht mehr habe ich was falsch gemacht?
<jokrebel> schweegi: trotz relativ kleiner Festplatte habe/hatte ich da bisher keine Probleme.
<floogy> schweegi, Danke für den Link, Ich werd's mal probieren.
<floogy> gn8
<schweegi> jokrebel: beispiel bluetooth: auf einmal hat man zich programme für bluetooth installiert.. drum von mir vorhin die frage ob man den desktop auch ohne die programme installieren kann
<noob> wenn man kde verwende bekommt man dann auch hier hilfe oder gibt es da ein eigenen channel 
<schweegi> floogy: danke für deine hilfe und kein problem :) 
<schweegi> noob: ja bekommt man ;) hatte gerade selber den beweis 
<floogy> Ja, viel Glück noch.
<noob> hmmm dann werde ich mal kde ausprobieren :)
<Aiod> hat jemand erfahrung mit LVM?
<jokrebel> noob: es gibt auch #kubuntu - aber großteils kann man Dir hier trotzdem helfen.
<noob> danke @ alle dir mir geholfen haben
<jokrebel> schweegi: bin aktuell an einem ehemals reinem Gnome-Ubuntu (welches schon länger immer wieder nen Versions-Sprung unterzogen wurde) der aber inzwischen fast ständig mit nachträglich aktiviertem KDE läuft. Man muss ja die teils doppelten Programme nicht zwangsläufig nutzen.
<jokrebel> gn8
<schweegi> jokrebel: stimmt, allerdings sind die menüs dann auch alle richtig voll
<schweegi> weiß jemand wieso ich Sun Java unter Kubuntu nicht installieren kann? Es kommt folgende Meldung: subprocess new pre-installation script returned error exit status 2
<nevchen> ,forum? schweegi 
<shetlandpony> schweegi, forum ist http://forum.ubuntuusers.de
<rumpel_> schweegi, vielleicht ist das passend: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/java-macht-bei-installation-immer-probleme-un/#post-2306037
<shetlandpony> rumpel_'s url: http://tinyurl.com/348p86n
<schweegi> rumpel_: danke, das hat geholfen :) 
<Bine__> nabend
<black> nabend LLE
<Bine_> Ich hab da 2-3 Problemchen (wer haette es gedacht)... Ich hab vor ner Weile mein System 10.04) von meinem Thinkpad auf ein Lifebook und spaeter wieder zurueck aufs TP gezogen...geweils 1:1 ... den umzug vom TP aufs Lifebook hat "das system" auch prima ueberstanden, nur seit dem Umzug vom Lifebook zurueck aufs TP hab ich einen gruenen Rand um das Ubuntulogo im Splashscreen (ich glaub, so heisst das) und nach dem suspend ist gdm "unsichtbar"?
<Bine_> ich hab keine ahnung, wonach ich gucken soll...jemand ne idee?
<PBeck> treiber problemß
<PBeck> oder ich hatte das problem auch durch ne falsche auflösung
<Bine_> wo guck ich denn den treiber nach? Frueher stand das ja in der xorg.conf, aber jetzt?
<Lemmiwinks> hallo, ich versuche in maverick ein neues benutzerkonto zu erstellen, allerdings hat dieser dann nichtmal Schreib- oder Leserechte auf sein eigenes /home/ Verzeichnis, was dazu führt, dass der ganze Desktop nicht starten kann, da /.gnome nicht erstellt werden kann. Irgendwer vllt ne Idee was ich falsch mach?
<black> hab mal ne frage, gibt es ein graphisches proggi, wo man sieht wie weit meine reichweite vom wlan reicht und wo sich sich mein ap meit nachbrs trffen...
<rumpel_> Lemmiwinks, wie versuchst du das denn?
<rumpel_> black, nein
<rumpel_> black, dazu müsstest du das programm ja noch mit bauplänen der gebäude füttern (inkl. materialbeschaffenheit, etc.) ... bissl kompliziert ^^
<black> und gibt's ne andere möglichkeit ? rumpel_  ?
<Lemmiwinks> ganz normal über Gnome-panel ->System->Administration->Users and Groups
<PBeck> Bine_: such mal im ubuntuusers wiki zum thema grafikkarte
<rumpel_> black, tjo... laptop/netbook und damit durch die gegend wandern und empfangsqualitäten messen
<rumpel_> bei wlan kommts ja teilweise sogar darauf an, ob eine tür auf oder zu ist :)
<black> rumpel_: ist halt nur das prob. mit dem überschneiden wenn nachbar ins netz get hab ich ein beschissenen empfang oder was das ist, hab schon kanal gewechselt, keine chance
<Bine_> mach ich, danke schonmal PBeck 
<rumpel_> Lemmiwinks, seltsam...  dann checke, bzw. passe eben die Rechte von /home/user an
<PBeck> Bine_: ich muss gestehen ich habe seit 10.04 irgendwie mehr probleme als zu vor
<Bine_> PBeck: vor dem hin- und her umziehen funktioierte 10.04 hier ganz prima... ich hab vorhin auf 10.10 upgradet weil ich hoffte, es tut dann wieder..aber wohl nicht :)
<Lemmiwinks> rumpel_, oke sieht eigentlich schon richtig aus, aber probiers jetzt nochmal
<Alteisen> Bine_: was für eine grafikkarte?
<Bine_> aeh, bin ich doof? In http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/ATI/radeon steht, ich soll die xorg.conf bearbeiten..aber die gibts doch gar nicht mehr?
<Bine_> Alteisen: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV250 [Mobility FireGL 9000] (rev 02)
<PBeck> Bine_: vielleicht kommt das problem auch noch irgendwie von grub. Als ich in grub die auflösung geändert habe sind auch so streifen aufgetreten. Mit noacpi ist es dann besser geworden. Dafür setzt mir bei nun öfters die tastatur aus (zwischen gui und konsole umschalten), dann geht es danach wieder
<rumpel_> Bine_, wenn du die neu anlegst, wird sie auch genutzt werden
<Bine_> rumpel_: ah, danke
<PBeck> Bine_: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/xorg.conf.d
<Bine_> hm, aber wie krieg ich denn raus, welchen treiber ich aktuell benutze, wenn ich nicht in der xorg.conf nachgucken kann? :)
<rumpel_> Bine_, lsmod
<Lemmiwinks> rumpel_, nope will immernoch nicht funktionieren
<Bine_> oeh.. video                  18712  0 
<Bine_> heisst, gar kein treiber? oO
<black> rumpel_: mit welchem programm kann ich am besten die empfangsqualli ablesen ?
<rumpel_> Lemmiwinks, probiers mal manuell über deluser/adduser
<rumpel_> Bine_, doch... aber die zeile ist lediglich nicht aussagekräftig. Lad das mal in den pastebin
<rumpel_> black, hm... ich nehm normal airodump-ng dazu. Kismet wär auch eine idee (mit ascii-balkengrafiken)
<Bine_> rumpel_: http://pastebin.com/YSzh5aXr
<black> kennst dich aus mit kismet ?
<rumpel_> Bine_, nach den radeon-einträgen zu urteilen handelt es sich wohl um einen radeon-treiber :)
<Bine_> rumpel_: aber muesste dann nicht bei video auch radeon stehen?
<rumpel_> black, geringfügigst .. und schon länger nicht mehr verwendet. Die Bedienung ist nicht so schwierig, musst aber evtl. noch die konfigurationsdatei an deine karte(n) anpassen (in einer zeile)
<rumpel_> Bine_, weiß selbst nicht, wie das im einzelnen strukturiert ist
<Bine_> hm. Also scheint der Treiber ja zu passen... 
<Bine_> oder soll ichs vorsichtshalber doch mal mit ner xorg.conf probieren? 
<rumpel_> ,radeon? Bine_ 
<shetlandpony> Bine_, radeon [aka ati-grafikkarten radeon] ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ATI-Grafikkarten/radeon##### Der freie Xorg-Treiber "radeon" unterstuetzt auf dem Radeonchip basierende Grafikkarten . Der Treiber beinhaltet unter anderem volle Unterstuetzung fuer: * 8, 15, 16 und 24 bit Pixel Farbtiefe * Dual-Head * Digital Flat Panels #TFT# * Xinerama * Hardware 2D-Beschleunigung * Hardware 3D-Beschleunigung #erst ab Edgy fuer R300- und R4
<Bine_> shetlandpony: ja, sag ich ja :) Ich hab ne Radeonbasierte GraKa (ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV250 [Mobility FireGL 9000]) und den radeon treiber
<black> rumpel_: genau das ist  mein problem, wie richte ich  nur in der kismet.conf oder die die datei heißt ein ? bzw. wie und wo seh ich genau meine wlan karte, sprich welche drinne steckt Oo
<Bine_> rumpel_: na, du sagtest doch, dass ich radeon hab. Und da ich nen radeon chip hab, passt das doch, oder nicht?
<rumpel_> black, das gibts etliche tutorials im netz... oder bei kismet direkt.
<rumpel_> black, ich merk mir das auch nie im einzelnen
<black> brb
<rumpel_> Bine_, jo... aber scheinbar gibts freie radeon treiber ... und womöglich unfreie... und versch. versionen, etc.. Kenn mich mit Radeon leider selbst nicht aus.
<Bine_> rumpel_: nee, wenn ich die wikiseite richtig verstanden hab, ist radeon der freie, und fglrx der unfreie (direkt von ati)
<rumpel_> Bine_, hast du den unfreien mal probiert?
<Bine_> nee
<Bine_> aber radeon sollte hier tun, tat er doch vor dem Umzug auch?
<black> wd
<Lemmiwinks> funktioniert auch nicht mit adduser
<Bine_> weia. Scheinbar wissen die Wikiautoren selbst nicht so genau, wie man sein X jetzt am besten kaputtmacht ...aeh... repariert?
<Bine_> "Da der HAL-Daemon nicht mehr gestartet wird, bleibt zur dynamischen Konfiguration des X-Servers nur das Anlegen von udev-Regeln als 1:1-Ersatz oder über die neu eingeführten xorg.conf.d-Dateien. Es ist zu erwarten, dass nur die letzte Methode längerfristig Bestand haben wird. Da Lucid Lynx diese bereits unterstützt, sollte man sie der udev-Methode vorziehen"
<Bine_> ersteres ist zwar daemnaechst obsolet, man solls aber trotzdem nehmen?
<rumpel_> "Ab Ubuntu Lucid Lynx 10.04 ist HAL komplett entfernt worden." http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/HAL/Eingabeger%C3%A4te
<Bine_> jetzt bin ich voellig verwirrt
<Bine_> ich leg jetzt einfach ne /etc/X11/xorg.conf an..wenn du sagst, die wird dann benutzt..
<fellbuendel> wenn eine da ist wird die normalerweise auch benutzt, sie blockiert aber unter dummen Umständen auch Sachen (z.B. die automatische Erkennung von usb-Mäusen)
<Bine_> *seufz* Das ist mir zu hoch... wie ist denn jetzt der best-way to go? udev? xorg.conf anlegen? xorg.conf.d benutzen?
<dadrc> der einfachste weg, um zu testen, ob es hilft, ist auf jeden fall die xorg.conf
<dadrc> wenn das klappt, kannste immernoch ne udev-regel angelegen oder sonstwas
<Bine_> aber was soll denn da helfen? Meine Idee war ja, dort einzutragen, dass ich bitte den radeon treiber benutzen moechte. Aber den benutze ich ja laut lsmod bereits
<dadrc> uh, das hatte ich überlesen... sorry, hab nichts gesagt.
<Bine_> korrigier mich ruhig. Wie gesagt, ich bin verwirrt :)
<Bine_> ich hab hier so viele Probleme und hab keinen blassen schimmer, wie die zusammenhaengen koennten
<dadrc> ne, wenn du den radeon benutzen wolltest, der aber bereits benutzt wird, wüsste ich nicht, was die xorg.conf bringen sollte
<Bine_> hm. An welcher Stelle des Bootprozesses "greift" denn der graka treiber? Wenn ich das richtig sehe, ist ja schon der Splash Screen (da, wo das ubuntu loo in der mitte erscheint) kaputt
<Bine_> hat der treiber da ueberhaupt schon was mit zutun?
<Walter_White> Bine_, Xorg -configure baut dir schonmal ne xorg.conf auf der du aufbauen kannst um mal radeon oder ati als treiber zu testen
<dadrc> jo
<Walter_White> meine 3200hd ati onbaord auf meiner testkiste will garnicht mit ubuntu, egal ob ati oder radeon, gdm startet und kurz vor der loginmaske reboot ;)
<Bine_> Walter_White: oeh?
<Bine_> # Xorg -configure
<Bine_> Fatal server error:
<Bine_> Server is already active for display 0 If this server 
<Walter_White> archlinux installier und geht
<Walter_White> Bine_, ja du musst aus X raus
<Walter_White> abmelden, auf eine konsole gehen strg+alt +f1 und sudo gdm stop eingeben
<Bine_> das trau ich mich nicht. Sonst funktioniert gdm wieder nicht und ich muss die ganze kiste rebooten *g
<rumpel_> Bine_, wenn du dich damit vertraut machst, kannst du dir einige reboots sparen :)
<Bine_> vielleicht sollte ich meine Problemchen nochmal einzeln erklaeren :) Scheint mir bissl verwirrend zu sein
<Bine_> 1. ich hab im splash screen einen gruenen rand um das ubuntu logo (was ansich kein problem is, aber vll ists ja wichtig zu wissen)
<Bine_> 2. wenn meine Kiste (ein T41p) suspendet war und wieder aufwacht, hab ich zwar ein Hintergrundbild, sehe aber die Login Box nicht mehr (aber einen Mauspfeil)...witzigerweise kann ich mit dem Mauspfeil dort klicken, wo normalerweise die login box ist und dann (quasi ins "nichts") mein passwort eingeben, dann werd ich eingeloggt und hoere den Startup sound
<Bine_> ich hab mal versucht in der "tty7" (heisst das so?) gdm restart zu machen, ergab folgendes: "** (gdm-binary:4760): WARNING **: Failed to acquire org.gnome.DisplayManager
<Bine_> ** (gdm-binary:4760): WARNING **: Could not acquire name; bailing out
<Bine_> dieser gruene Rand um das ubuntu logo sieht mir nach Treiberproblem aus (wobei ich da auch nicht wirklich ahnung von hab)...aber ob das was mit dem supend-gdm zeug zutun hat?
<rumpel_> möglich
<rumpel_> ich würde die unfreien treiber mal probieren
<Bine_> hm, ok
<Bine_> so. Jetzt sollte ein X neustart reichen, oder?
<black> rumpel_: ich verzweifel langsam ich find den passenden treiber für kismet nich hab ne atheros AR9287 und find nix womit ich kismet ansprechen kann 
<Bine_> warum auch immer, aber fglrx funktioniert nicht. Beim booten ist das ubuntu logo riesen groß und da, wo eigentlich gdm starten sollte, kommt nur ein tty
<Bine_> fglrx durch radeon ausgetauscht -> geht wieder
<rumpel_> black, hmm... mal nach madwifi geguckt/probiert?
<black> madwifi ? wassen des ? rumpel_  ?
<rumpel_> Bine_, wie "geht wieder"? alles? o.O
<Bine_> rumpel_: nee, dann startet X wieder :)
<rumpel_> black, anderer treiber für atheros (?) mit größerem funktionsumfang
<orgain> moin leute kann mir jemand ein programm empfehlen mit dem man die kanäle von wlans checken kann... möchte meinen router auf den am wenigsten benutzten kanal setzen
<black> okay ich schau mal nach rumpel_ 
<rumpel_> orgain, aircrack-ng (bzw. airodump-ng), kismet
<Bine_> rumpel_: wobei ich tatsaechlic hschonmal nen strangen Bug hatte. Ich hatte staendig Kernelpanics. Dann hab ich ath5k mal durch madwifi ausgetauscht, immernoch kernelpanics. Dann madwifi wieder durch athz5k ausgetauscht => Panics weg
<orgain> ok danke rumpel_ dann guck ich mir die mal an 
<black> rumpel_: das zeigt mir das terminal http://pastebin.com/tjvEC5gX
<black> irgendwas mach ich doch falsch oder ? rumpel_ ?
<rumpel_> black, http://www.wirelessdefence.org/Contents/kismetMain.htm  
<Bine_> rumpel_: was meinst du, in welches unterforum von ubuntuusers passt mein Problem am besten hin? "Grafik, Tastatur und Maus" oder "GNOME (Ubuntu)"? gdm ist ja irgendwie gnome.. aber dieser gruene rand ist eher grafik?
<rumpel_> Bine_, grafik
<black> hmm.. jetzt hab ich alles versucht geht immer noch nicht
<orgain> @rumpel_ bei kismet muss man ja in der kismet.conf die source eintragen ... irgendwie kann ich anhand der anleitung im wiki http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Kismet nicht erschließen woraus sich die source genau zusammensetzt ... kannst du mir da helfen?
<orgain> schnittstelle ist bei mir auch wlan0
<orgain> aber wie kommt er auf den ersten wert im beispiel acx100
<black> orgain: hast das selbe prob. wie ich und ich glaub rumpel ist off O.o
<black> ich raffs nämlich auch nit
<orgain> ach auch dabei mit kismet deinen kanal zu finden?
<black> öhmm... ja eigentlich will ich nur signalstärke rausfinden
#ubuntu-de 2010-11-14
<orgain> hmm...
<orgain> black: nicht elegant ;)
<black> wenn ich nur mal kismet zum laufen bekommen würde
<orgain> jo dann gehts schnell ;)
<black> genau :D
<orgain> trägt man da alles ein?
<black> glaube ja
<black> ich hab ja kein plan wie das funzt
<black> ist ja sonst keiner da wo sich mit kismet auskennt :(
<orgain> # Sources are defined as:
<orgain> # source=sourcetype,interface,name[,initialchannel]
<orgain> so soll es sein 
<orgain> interface ist klar
<black> genau
<black> aber warte mal, du suchst doch eigentlich dein kanal vom ap oder ?
<black> evtl kann ich dir hirbei helfen orgain 
<orgain> ne ich such die kanäle aller wlans in der umgebung
<orgain> um mich für den besten zu entscheiden
<black> airodump-ng könnte dir helfen ;)
<orgain> ich will aber kismet hinbekommen ;)
<orgain> ich bin nicht so leicht am aufgeben
<black> loool, jo genau wie ich
<orgain> moin Ahora 
<Ahora> morgen =)
<orgain> und alles klar?
<orgain> oder sollte man das nicht in einem supportchannel schreiben? ;)
<Ahora> hjo ^^ schlage mich grad mit wine rum ^^^
<orgain> wine hab ich seit 2 jahren glaub ich nicht mehr benutzt
<black> und haste schon was gefunden orgain ?
<orgain> nope noch net
<orgain> black: aber ich bin dran 
<orgain> und hab es demnächt denk ich 
<orgain> ;)
<black> lool ich bin auch noch drann 
<Bine_> benutzt jemand von euch zufaellig dropbox? Ich bin ein wenig verwirrt :)
<Bine_> (was nix neues is..)
<black> boaahh.. ich bresch glei ab, ich bekomms ums verrecken nit hin orgain 
<black> und schon was rausgefunden orgain ?
<georgey> erm, was muss ich installieren um den command repo in der bash ausführen zu können?
<georgey> boah, dass man ohne lösung 3h am rechner sitzen muss um n source aus git laden zu können
<black> glaub die schlafen schon alle *ggg*
<black> orgain: bist noch wach ?!?
<orgain> black: ja
<black> habs hinbekommen
<black> :DDDDDD
<orgain> sau gut
<orgain> erklärste es mir?
<black> orgain: zieh dir die neu version von kismet 
<orgain> hm?
<orgain> selber compilieren?
<orgain> oder was?
<black> jap leider
<black> ist aber ganz einfach
<orgain> und was verändert das an den einstellungen?
<black> keine ahnung aber man braucht zumindest nichts mehr in der conf einzutragen
<orgain> hmm
<orgain> ich glaub das mach ich dann morgen früh mal 
<orgain> aber auf der kismet seite steht auch das wenn man es selber baut in den meisten fällen kismet die verwendeten komponenten selber erkennt
<black> glaube ja
<orgain> jo ...
<orgain> danke
<orgain> ich werde es morgen testen
<black> machs einfach auf der ubuntuusers seite alles beschrieben (install)
<black> oki du nacht dir auch, ich geh jetzt auch mal schlafen
<orgain> gn8 black und danke
<black> nacht orgain 
<Yan_Nick> Morgen
<Yan_Nick> Komisch, wenn ich in /bla/blub/foo bin und nano baz.txt mache, kriege ich ein „Segmentation fault (core dumped)“. Wenn ich allerdings zwei Verzeichnisse nach oben gehe und dann nano /blub/foo/baz.txt mache, funktioniert es. Kann sich das jemand erklären?
<joschi> Yan_Nick: ist .../bla/blub/foo ein anderes dateisystem als .../bla?
<Yan_Nick> nein joschi
<joschi> Yan_Nick: ansonsten bleibt noch das lemma von joschi: Any kind of debugging eventually leads to using `strace`. ;)
<Yan_Nick> joschi: was ist strace?
<joschi> Yan_Nick: ein schoenes programm, um syscalls nachzuverfolgen bzw. die von einem prozess ausgefuehrten syscalls aufzuzeichnen
<Yan_Nick> etwas programmmäßiges…
<DukePyrolator> moin, hat jemand ne ahnung warum meine ssh session bei "git pull" immer nen broken pipe bekommt? beide rechner laufen mit ubuntu. Der disconnect passiert (fast) nur bei git pull.
<dummy> gm
<dummy> habe mal eine verständnisfrage (und das am frühen morgen...)
<dummy> habe vorhin seit längerem mal wieder eine festplatte eingebunden. nun habe ich bei fdisk vergessen die pt zu schreiben. munter leg ich daraufhin ext2 als dateisystem an und mounte. alles klappt prima - schreiben/lesen... nur wie geht das ohne geschriebene partitionstabelle? Device ist "sda"
<dummy> mount -> /dev/sda on /mnt/WD10EADS type ext2 (rw)
<dummy> fdisk - l /dev/sda -> Festplatte /dev/sda enthält keine gültige Partitionstabelle
<dummy> ^^
<joschi> dummy: sowohl /dev/sda (was die gesamte platte darstellt) als auch /dev/sda[0-9] (welche einzelne partitionen darstellen) sind block devices
<joschi> dummy: mkfs und mount ist es egal, ob du eine ganze platte formatierst und einhaengst oder nur einzelne partitionen davon
<joschi> dummy: partitionen sind eh nur eine logische aufteilung und nicht physisch bedingt
<dummy> sieh an, ich dachte bisher immer eine partitionierung wäre notwendig. auch wenns die ganze platte umfasst
<dummy> man lernt nie aus...
<DukePyrolator> hat jemand ne ahnung warum meine ssh session bei "git pull" immer nen broken pipe bekommt? beide rechner laufen mit ubuntu. Der Disconnect passiert (fast) nur bei git pull.
<jokrebel> hi
<joschi> DukePyrolator: was genau heisst 'fast nur'?
<joschi> DukePyrolator: du kannst mit der umgebungsvariablen GIT_TRACE (siehe `man 1 git`) herumspielen. das sollte dir zeigen, an welcher stelle der fehler genau auftritt
<joschi> DukePyrolator: ich vermute, dass sich der git-prozess auf der gegenseite aus irgendeinem grund verabschiedet.
<joschi> DukePyrolator: ausserdem koenntest du in deiner ~/.ssh/config via LogLevel die gespraechigkeit deines ssh clients erhoehen, falls das problem nicht an git liegt, sondern an ssh selbst
<blobbo> hi, ich habe die systemplatte meines fileservers ausgetauscht und alle wichtigen dateien auf die neue gezogen (mdadm.conf smb.conf shadow passwd group usw.) jetzt kann ich mich zwar wieder per ssh als der alte benutzer anmelden und afp mit avahi funktioniert auch, aber wenn ich mich als ein samba benutzer einloggen möchte, dann nimmt er mein password nicht an, was kann ich da tun?
<DukePyrolator> joschi: das problem ist, dass ich das nicht gezielt reproduzieren kann ... es passiert zwar oft, aber meistens nur wenn ich git längere zeit nicht aktualisiert hatte.
<DukePyrolator> und der git prozess läuft im hintergrund immer durch ... wenn ich mich neu einlogge und "git pull" mache, hab ich immer die bereits aktuellste version drauf
<DukePyrolator> alle anderen ssh-sessions die ich parallel dazu laufen haben (gleicher server, gleicher user), laufen normal weiter 
<blobbo> "[2010/11/14 09:57:32,  1] smbd/service.c:676(make_connection_snum)   create_connection_server_info failed: NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED" das ist die fehlermeldung
<v66r> Hi
<joschi> DukePyrolator: das spricht ja dafuer, dass git sich verabschiedet
<DukePyrolator> aber warum bekommt die ssh session nen broken pipe?
<joschi> DukePyrolator: weil der prozees (git auf dem server), der ein ende der pipe allokiert hat, nicht mehr da ist
<joschi> DukePyrolator: wie schon gesagt, GIT_TRACE zeigt dir sicherlich die genaue stelle
<DukePyrolator> nagut
<DukePyrolator> ich werd damit mal rumspielen
<Upload> Morgen, kann mir jemand mit projectM bzw. ccmake helfen? Ich habe folgendes Problem: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399280/
<LetoThe2nd> moin! ich spiel grade mit pamusb rum und hab ein merkwürdiges problem: die reine authentifizierung funktioniert (ich bin angemeldet und will sudoen - keine abfrage, stick wird benutzt). die anmeldung am gdm hakt aber: ich klicke meinen usernamen an, das feld zur passwort eingabe erscheint leicht verzögert. wenn ich schon auf "anmelden" klicke während das feld noch nicht erschienen ist, schmiert GDM ab. wenn ich das feld abwarte und mich mit PW
<LetoThe2nd> wenn wie gerade beschrieben gdm abschmiert, kann ich mich über tty1 einloggen, und restarten. dann erscheint mein nutzer als bereits angmeldetund ich kann mich mit simplem draufklicken als dieser einloggen.
<LetoThe2nd> wie überrede ich GDM jetzt dazu, pamusb brav zu nutzen?
<LetoThe2nd> das einloggen auf tty1 erfordert übrigens das passwort - pamusb scheitert mit "Pad checking failed"
<joschi> LetoThe2nd: /etc/pam.d/gdm hast du entsprechend angepasst, so dass das PAM modul auch genutzt wird?
<leszek> hi
<LetoThe2nd> joschi: hatte ich nicht. jetzt nachgeholt, effekt ist dennoch der gleiche.
<LetoThe2nd> das interessante ist: zum einloggen auf tty1 brauche ich auch das passwort. bin ich dann eingeloggt, funktioniert das sudoen wieder über pamusb.
<blobbo> Verbindung mit security.ubuntu.com:http nicht möglich: kriegt die meldung noch jemand?
<LetoThe2nd> blobbo: http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/
<jokrebel> blobbo: sollte das http nich _vor_ security.ubuntu.com sthen?
<jokrebel> +e
<blobbo> jo is ein copy past fehelr
<joschi> LetoThe2nd: http://pamusb.org/doc/quickstart#log_analysis <- debug ausgaben aktivieren und logs checken.
<blobbo> LetoThe2nd danke, schein nicht der einzige zu sein
<joschi> LetoThe2nd: da du dich auch auf dem tty mit passwort anmelden musst, ist deine PAM-konfiguration wohl noch nicht komplett
<LetoThe2nd> blobbo: also bei mir sagte es grade: "its just you!" :-)
<LetoThe2nd> joschi: schaut so aus. thx for link, mal lesen.
<joschi> LetoThe2nd: bzw. der pam-agent laeuft ggf. noch nicht
<joschi> s/pam/pamusb/
<shetlandpony> joschi meant: LetoThe2nd: bzw. der pamusb-agent laeuft ggf. noch nicht
<blobbo> wieder ein copy paste fehelr, scheint wohl echt da zu sein
<fr00d> Moin!
<LetoThe2nd> joschi: auth.log behauptet immer bei einloggen von null aus pad checking failed, und wenn ich dann schon eingeloggt bin und sudoe, dann passts ihm.
<LetoThe2nd> blobbo: vielleicht mal ein, zwei übungsstunden in c&p investieren...
<blobbo> LetoThe2nd Ich schreib doch keine Doktorarbeit ;-)
<fr00d> Kann mir jemand sagen wo in grub2 die kopts hin gekommen sind? Ich kann die weder in /boot/grub/ noch in /etc/grub.d/ finden. Ich würde gerne für alle Kernel den splash absplash deaktivieren.
<LetoThe2nd> joschi: hmkay. also das device wird gefunden und gemountet, dann loading device pad, loading system pad, pad checking failed."
<LetoThe2nd> schauen wir mal, ob der faq-eintrag hilft...
<fr00d> Ah, hab's gefunden! /etc/default/grub.
<joschi> gibt es eigentlich *irgendwo* eine gescheite dokumentation zu dbconfig-common oder muss man sich mal wieder durch die sourcen quaelen? und wer /usr/share/doc/dbconfig-common sagt, bekommt haue ;)
<LetoThe2nd> nope, ~/.pamusb zu löschen ändert auch nichts.
<LetoThe2nd> ah... idee.
<LetoThe2nd> wär doch möglich, dass sich das mit dem verschlüsselten home beisst, nicht?
<y0> hi,habe ne frage - habe einen USB stick "ubuntu-netbook 10.10" via unetbootin erstellt. auf meinem großen hp lässt er sich booten, aber nicht auf dem hp netbook :( ne idee?
<fr00d> Im Bios einstellen, dass er von USB booten soll.
<leszek> y0: er bootet nicht und gibt ne fehlermeldung aus ? Er bootet in einen schwarzen Desktop bzw. es kommt kein Desktop ? oder Er erkennt den USB Stick nicht ? Du musst etwas genauer werden
<y0> falsch verstanden: eine sd karte mit backtrack3 (via ultraISO erstellt) lässt sich booten
<joschi> LetoThe2nd: ja, auf jeden fall
<y0> er bleibt mit blinkendem _ stehen
<leszek> y0: boote mal indem du quiet und splash aus den bootoptionen herauslöschst, (TAB drücken und zeichenketten löschen) dann zeigt er dir genauere Infos an und evtl. auch den grund warum es nicht weitergeht 
<y0> also: er bootet in einen schwarzen bildschirm mit blinkendem cursor (_) > aber der gleiche stick lässt sich auf meinem großen laptop booten...
<leszek> y0: mach mal das was ich oben vorgeschlagen habe
<y0> kk
<y0> leszek: komm da net hin
<Upload> Kennt sich jemand mit ProjectM aus?
<leszek> y0: d.h. ? Du kommst doch zum Bootmenü , wenn du den USB Stick reinsteckst. Dann hast du im Menü doch Ubuntu Netbook drinnen, da gehst du mit den Pfeiltasten drauf und drückst dann die TAB Taste. Dann kommt eine Bootzeile die du mit den pfeiltasten links und rechts durchscrollen kannst. Dort quiet und splash herauslöschen bitte und ENTER drücken
<Upload> Ich hab ein Problem beim Compillieren, siehe paste: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399280/
<leszek> Upload: projectM das hier : http://projectm.sourceforge.net/ ?
<Upload> Das hab ich schon alles befolgt.
<Upload> Wenn ich make && sudo make install bricht er bei 86% ab.
<leszek> ah ok ich hab nur gefragt um sicher zugehen das wir das gleiche meinen ;)
<Upload> Ja, ich meine die Visualisierung :D
<leszek> Upload: willst du das unbedingt selbst kompilieren müssen ? Oder reichen dir auch fertige deb Pakete ?
<leszek> Ich hab da nämlich nen ppa gefunden, der die pakete schon hat: http://ppa.launchpad.net/ximion/ppa/ubuntu/pool/main/p/projectm/
<Upload> Hab ich auch schon probiert über ein deb. paket zu installieren.
<leszek> Upload: das ist fehlgeschlagen ?
<Upload> Das Fenster von projectM öffnet sich, spielt aber keine presets ab. Wenn ich projectM über dei Konsole öffne, dann sehe ich das er presets abspielt aber im projectM Fenster zeigt er mir keine Visualisierung.
<leszek> hmm... 
<Upload> Darum hab ich angefangen selbst zu compilieren, aber ich bin  halt nicht so ne leuchte darin, darum siehe mein paste: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399280/
<Upload> Das problem hab ich nicht nur bei dem Rechner wo ich im Moment dran sitze sondern auch bei allen rechnern mit 64bit Strucktur.
<leszek> hmm... vielleicht liegts an den 64Bit 
<Upload> Ja, aber unter Ubuntu 10.04 hat noch alles super funktioniert und jetzt unter Ubuntu 10.10 funzt es einfach nicht.
<leszek> Upload: im idealfall würdest du dir mit dget -x http://ppa.launchpad.net/ximion/ppa/ubuntu/pool/main/p/projectm/projectm_2.0.1+dfsg-3.dsc das ziehen und dann mit einem einfachen debuild -rfakeroot das ganze bauen, das backt dir dann deb pakete mit dem programm
<shetlandpony> leszek's url: http://tinyurl.com/2uzd6lj
<Georgey> hi
<LetoThe2nd> joschi: alsoooo... nachdem ich ihm das ecryptfs ausgetrieben hab, funktioniert der tty1-login schon per pamusb, über gdm aber noch nicht.
<Georgey> Ich versuch cyg-get für cygwin zu installieren. Nachdem ich setup ausgeführt habe, bekomme ich nur errors beim ausführen von cyg-get. Ich hab eine Vermutung, wo der fehler liegen könnte, müsste aber dazu cyg-get mit den von setup erstellen dateien alle wieder entfernen. wie mach ich das?
<LetoThe2nd> Georgey: magst du mal kurz das "ubuntu" in der frage unterstreichen`
<Georgey> um vieles unterscheidet sich das auch nicht..
<Georgey> stell dir einfach ein ubuntu vor, das kein apt-get, aptutide oder symatic hat
<Georgey> und stattdessen cyg-apt
<LetoThe2nd> Georgey: doch, nämlich darin dass wir hier der ubuntu-support sind - und nicht der unterscheidet-sich-nicht-so-viel-support. versuchs bitte in #ubuntu-de-offtopic, zum beispiel. da sind solche fragen willkommen.
<Georgey> okay
<schweegi> wie kann ich Twitter mit dem Microblogging-Plasmoid von kubuntu nutzen?
<schweegi> als adresse des dienstes habe ich "http://api.twitter.com" eingegeben, jedoch erscheinen keine Tweets
<schweegi> ah, jetzt.. wahrscheinlich brauchte der nur zeit zum laden
<LetoThe2nd> also die lage ist jetzt so: pamusb funktioniert bei anmeldung auf tty, bei sudo auf der konsole und gksu wunschgemäss. nur beim einloggen über gdm stürzt gdm ab. nach nem service gdm restart wirde der benutzer dann auch als bereits eingeloggt angezeigt und per klick kann die session übernommen werden.
<LetoThe2nd> /var/log/auth.log und ~/.xsession-errors sind so spontan nicht direkt aussagekräftig - wo könnte man da noch auf ursachensuche gehen?
<gflash1> Tag
<gflash1> Ich hab ein kleines Problem mit Flash Videos: Das Plugin stürzt ab sobald ich sie mit aktivierter Hardwarebeschleunigung in Vollbild schalten will. Wenn ich die HW beshcleunigung deaktiviere, geht es. Grafikkarte: Radeon 9600 Mibility, Treiber: radeon in XAA Modus
<pfuhks> problem: ubuntu 10.10 - flashvideos laggen in FF & chromium - flashvideoreplacer installiert, keine verbesserung - das komische: waehrend ich meine maus bewege, laeuft das video fluessig...
<gflash1> pfuhks: Versuch mal die Hardwarebeschleunigung auszuschalten (Rechtsklich aufs Video->Einstellungen)
<gflash1> pfuhks: ich weiß nicht was ein "Flashvideoreplacer" ist, aber bist du sicher dass du den flash player von adobe installiert hast?
<pfuhks> flash non free ist installier gflash1. der flashvideoreplacer ist ein addon fuer firefox, das flashvideos mit quicktimemovies ersetzt.
<gflash1> pfuhks: Wie gesagt, ich konnte meine Flashprobleme teilweise durch das ausschalten der Hardwarebeshcleunigung in Flash lösen
<pfuhks> ja, jetzt kann ich im standardmodus fluessig videos angucken
<pfuhks> danke
<pfuhks> fullscreen laeuft allerdings mit empfundenen 3 fps :/
<pfuhks> ich hatte das problem auch mit videos von der festplatte, konnte allerdings den videooutput im player umstellen, was geholfen hat. 
<gflash1> pfuhks: Bei mir laufen fullscreenvideos in einer brauchbaren geschwindigkeit, so lange sie nicht HD sind, also bis 480<Einheit>
<gflash1> pfuhks: welche grafikkarte hast du und welchen Treiber verwendest du_
<pfuhks> gflash1: intel gm45 MHD, treiber sind die standardtreiber
<gflash1> pfuhks: Ich vermute dass es an den Treibern für die 2D-Hardwarebeschleunigung liegt. Hast du dir schon mal den Wikiartikel auf ubuntuusers über die Intel-Treiber angesehen? Ich kenne mich damit leider garnicht aus, habe ATI
<pfuhks> am grafik chipset kanns nicht liegen, da ich das problem ja auch bei videos von hdd hatte, es lag einfach am falschen output des players. habs aber grad selbst geloest, flashvideoreplacer nutzt totem, ich hatte den output nur bei vlc geaendert
<pfuhks> trotzdem danke fuer deine zeit, gflash1 
<gflash1> pfuhks: kein ding, schönen Tag noch
<VERiTAZ> Hey kurze Frage wie installier ich librarys?
<leszek> libraries ? Wenns ein Deb Paket dafür gibt über synaptic/apt-get 
<VERiTAZ> habe hier ein programm da steht es erfordert die libpcap libary hab ich auch runtergeladen aber wie installier ich sie nun (ubuntu netbook edition) bzw mit welchem befehl übers terminal
<LetoThe2nd> VERiTAZ: genau wie bei allem anderen auch: in synaptic oder apt-cache mal suchen gehen.
<leszek> VERiTAZ: apt-cache search libpcap sucht danach
<VERiTAZ> wenn ich bei google das eingebe kommt nen wiki link zu ner library von 32 bit und 64 bit anwendungen
<leszek> VERiTAZ: versuchs immer erst über die paketquellen dann über google
<VERiTAZ> apt-install 
<VERiTAZ> aso ok
<VERiTAZ> und dann mit apt-install das libary packet was ich gefunden habe ja?
<VERiTAZ> gibts ne möglichkeit gegenzukontrollieren ob es erfolgreich geklappt hat?
<LetoThe2nd> VERiTAZ: nein. sag mal, hast du überhaupt mal den artikel über die paketverwaltung gelsen, den wir dir diese woche schon mehrfach nannten?
<LetoThe2nd> ,paketverwaltung? VERiTAZ 
<shetlandpony> VERiTAZ, Paketverwaltung ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketverwaltung
<VERiTAZ> packetverwaltung? müsst ich im verlauf nachschauen aber ich meine das thema hatten wir / ich noch nicht
<leszek> VERiTAZ: apt-get install und nur die library die du benötigst natürlich. Das musst du aus dem Namen und evtl. beschreibungstext des paketes unter umtsänden schließen, wenn das programm nicht genau sagt welches debian/ubuntu paket es benötigt
<Frickelpit> es heißt Paket
<LetoThe2nd> VERiTAZ: ich kann mich an mindestens drei gelegenheiten erinnern, wo dir das genannt wurde.
<VERiTAZ> zumindest hab ich mir deine kritik zu herzen genommen aber bevor google spuckte halt zum wiki libary nur was mit 32 / 64 bit anwendungen aus
<LetoThe2nd> VERiTAZ: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/apt-get, bzw. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketverwaltung_Konsole
<LetoThe2nd> VERiTAZ: bevor du mit netzwerksniffern spielen willst, lern lieber erstmal basics... :P
<leszek> VERiTAZ: Bibliotheken also Libraries werden unter Ubuntu und Debian als herkömmliche Softwarepakete gepackt und über die Paketverwaltung angeboten
<leszek> dies ist also die primäre stelle um solche auch zu suchen
<VERiTAZ> das war nur nen beispiel ein bekannter hat mir den link geschickt aber anscheinend brauch man das öfter
<VERiTAZ> und er hat mir das mit dem apt-install gezeigt aber ich wusste nicht das man auch danach suchen kann
<LetoThe2nd> VERiTAZ: "apt-install" hat er/sie dir sicher nicht gezeit, weils das nämlich nicht gibt.
<leszek> VERiTAZ: deshalb wäre es mal nützlich den Artikel zu lesen oder sich ein Videotutorial dazu anzuschauen. Also eine Basisanleitung wie man Pakete unter Ubuntu installiert über Synaptic oder Apt-Get
<VERiTAZ> apt-get intall
<leszek> LOL
<VERiTAZ> sorry nochmal ich dachte ich wäre jetzt schlauer 
<LetoThe2nd> VERiTAZ: und pcap ist ne sniffer-bibliothek - also ernsthaft, die märchendetektoren hier im channel sind meistens recht gut.
<VERiTAZ> hm? ich hab ihn gefragt ob es firesheep auch für linux gibt
<LetoThe2nd> VERiTAZ: daher: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/apt-get, bzw. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketverwaltung_Konsole
<VERiTAZ> und er meinte ja 
<VERiTAZ> bzw nein aber nen anderen sniffer
<VERiTAZ> weil ich eigentlich komplett umsteigen wollt eund nich für sowas ständig neustarten
<LetoThe2nd> VERiTAZ: merkst du was? wir supporten dich gern beim lernen, aber scriptkiddieunterstützung kriegst du (zumindest von mir) nicht.
<VERiTAZ> ja ist ok ich bin bei sowas auch nicht drin aber ein bekannter der netzwerke betreut hat mir das gezeigt und ich hab gesagt das ich das bestimmt auch kann
<VERiTAZ> hab ich den mund zu voll genommen
<VERiTAZ> Ich habe gedacht es wäre so einfach wie unter Windows und habe nun festgestellt ist nicht danke wieder mal für das in die schranken weisen
<leszek> VERiTAZ: ich denke das hat nichts mit der Komplexität der Materie zu tun, sondern es hat damit zu tun, dass du dich vorher nicht informierst. Bevor du ein Programm benutzen kannst musst du wissen wie man es installiert. Ein Schritt schön nach dem anderen. Wenn man versucht einen Schritt zu überspringen gerät man ins Straucheln und stolpert evtl. und fällt unter Umständen auf die Nase.
<Fuchs> ,einsteiger? VERiTAZ 
<shetlandpony> VERiTAZ, Einsteiger ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Einsteiger - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Fuchs> das mal zum Einlesen
<Fuchs> und weiter: Support fuer irgendwelche Sniffer, Cracker u.ae. gibt es hier aus Prinzip nicht. Wenn man das Zeug nicht versteht, hat man es gefaelligst nicht zu nutzen. 
<derurstein> Guten Tag. Bekommen mit ubuntu 8.04 meine etrust WB-1200p Webcam nicht zum laufen. Cheese hat nur ein Kontrolbild. Hilfe
<jokrebel> derurstein: Ist das eine USB-Cam? Ja? Dann paste mal bitte "lsusb"
<derurstein> lsusb http://pastebin.com/3Y2wySni
<jokrebel> derurstein: lt. Wiki evtl. problematisch: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/webcam#Trust-WB-1200p
<derurstein> problematisch das stimmt
<lgxr> kann mir jemand sagen, ob 802.11n mit einer intel 5100 agn-karte unter maverick ohne größere probleme laufen sollte?
<Fuchs> lgxr: mit leichten Problemen
<Fuchs> weil Intel gerade Mist baut mit den Treibern, sie arbeiten daran
<lgxr> die karte wird unter anderen linux-distributionen als abgn-karte klassifiziert; unter maverick aber nur als abg. das 5ghz-band funktioniert unter a sogar
<lgxr> Fuchs, gibt es eine einfache (d.h. ohne neukompilieren) möglichkeit, die firmware zu aktualisieren?
<Fuchs> lgxr: gaebe es, wenn es fuer die Karte denn schon eine aktuellere gaebe, was es noch nicht gibt
<lgxr> Fuchs, ok, vielen dank - dann kann ich mir die suche ja erstmal sparen :)
<lgxr> sollte automatisch über die updates reinkommen, wenn das behoben ist, oder?
<Fuchs> ja
<Fuchs> Du kannst auch probieren, 
<Fuchs> je nach Access Point geht es, je nach dem macht es Probleme
<lgxr> ok, werd mal meinen ap auf n-only stellen. denke aber nicht, dass das was nützen wird; die karte identifiziert sich ja bei iwconfig nichtmal als n-tauglich
<lgxr> aber da sie unter diversen live-cds mit n funktioniert, hoffe ich mal, dass das demnächst gelöst wird
<Fuchs> schau mal, ob der Parameter 11n_disable von dem Modul iwlagn aktiv ist
<Fuchs> wenn ja: das ist der Grund
<Fuchs> und dafuer, dass der aktiviert ist, ist der von mir genannte Bug zustaendig
<lgxr> Fuchs, ist er tatsächlich!
<Fuchs> lgxr: dachte ich mir 
<lgxr> ich deaktivier den mal, und wenns probleme gibt stelle ich ihn wieder an
<lgxr> vielen dank!
<Fuchs> keine Ursache
<jokrebel> derurstein: probiers halt mal mit dem genannten "gspca" … ansonsten hätt ich da noch: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Webcam?action=export&format=raw&rev=16559 … … gefunden - was mir aber eigentlich nicht so gefällt (und ich deshalb jetzt hier nicht empfehlen will)
<jokrebel> derurstein: Ich persönlich würde die mal mit einer _aktuellen_ LiveCD (zB. 10.04 LTS) ausprobieren. Früher oder später wird Dein 8.04er Support nämlich eh ablaufen.
 * jokrebel hat hier übrigens auch eine alte Webcam (die mit 8.04LTS _nicht_ zum laufen zu bewegen war) an nem 10.04er angesteckt - und - Works OOTB!
<derurstein> ***jokrebel das problem ist wenn ich auf Ubuntu 10.10 gehe oder halt nach 8.04 dann will meiner Graka nicht so richtig
<jokrebel> derurstein: es gibt viele die mit neueren Ubuntus Grafikprobleme (oft wg. der jetzt fehlenden xorg.conf) hatte - die meisten sind aber IMHO in den Griff zu bekommen.
<stephans_> hallo, mein iBook G3 mit xubuntu 10.04 mit QuickCam Deluxe f. Notebook will nicht. Z.B. luvcview gibt Illegal Instruction oder XawTV zeigt Falschfarben. Ein Tipp bitte?
<stephans_> Ein webcam Guru da, bitte?
<jokrebel> ,geduld? stephans_ …iBook + X-buntu + Webcam hat nicht gleich jeder……
<shetlandpony> stephans_ iBook  X-buntu + Webcam hat nicht gleich jeder: Bitte Gedulde dich! Du wirst nie die volle Aufmerksamkeit des ganzen Channels haben. Manche sind nicht mal an ihrem Computer oder mit anderen Dingen beschaeftigt. Wenn jemand aber irgendwann deine Frage liest und eine Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir sicherlich nennen.
<stephans_> jokrebel, shetlandpony: ist ueberhaupt bekannt ob irgendeine webcam an *buntu-PPC geht?
<jokrebel> ,hcl? stephans_ vielleicht findest Du da etwas.
<shetlandpony> stephans_ vielleicht findest Du da etwas.: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<pfuhks> stephans_: shetlandpony ist ein bot :)
<stephans_> hcl ist ok: da ist die Logitech QC f. NB mit USB-ID (wie lsusb sie zeigt) als uvc-konform gelistet. Ich denke der Bug muss in SW sein...
<stephans_> ich meine, Illegal Instr. resp. Falschfarben *koennten* durchaus wegen Endianness sein, oder?
<ollo2305> sxe: newbe fehler.. lol
<jokrebel> stephans_: mit falschen Farben gabs mal was. kA ob das auch hier zutrifft…
<jokrebel> stephans_: finds leider grad nicht. Die Lösung war da in nem Videoplayer (weiß grad nicht mehr welcher) die Einstellungen auf Standard zu setzen.
<moep2> hallo
<moep2> hat das irgendeinen grund dass bei wine1.2 aus den 10.04 quellen kein wineprefixcreate dabei ist, oder ist das mal wieder irgendein bug?
<woulf> Hallo, kann mir jemand helfen bzw. schreiben wie ich einen unpartitionierten bereich zu meinem bestehenden /home verzeichnis hinzufüge?
<jokrebel>  moep2: vielleicht deswegen: "…Hinweis:Seit der Version 1.0 von Wine ist es nicht mehr nötig, den Befehl wineprefixcreate auszuführen, um ein neues Prefix einzurichten. Es genügt, Wine mit Prefix zu starten; benötigte Ordner und Dateien werden dann automatisch angelegt.…" 
<jokrebel> moep2: aus dem Wine-Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Wine?highlight=(wine)#Wineprefix
<moep2> alles klar
<idefix> Hallo ich hab ein Problem bei Ubuntu 10.04. Wenn ich bei einem QTcpServer die listen()-Funktion aufrufe, bekomme ich ein SIGILL Illegal Instruction Fehler. Ich nutze QT 4.6.2. Das Beispiel von QT selbst funktioniert
<pr0b0t> moin
<pr0b0t> mein vlc player spielt keinen ton ab wenn ich ein mp3 öffne. ist 10.10. welcher codec könnte da helfen?
<dAnjou> idefix: vllt. biste im qt channel besser aufgehoben (nur so n vorschlag)
<idefix> Da herscht auch gähnendes schweigen zu meinem Problem
<jokrebel> pr0b0t: geht mp3 mit anderem Player?
<jokrebel> pr0b0t: geht Ton überhaupt?
<pr0b0t> per youtube geht auch kein ton
<jokrebel> pr0b0t: meinst nicht auch dass es dann vielleicht (erstmal) _nicht_ an fehlenden codecs sondern an Soundausgabeproblemen liegt?
<bekks> pr0b0t: Funktionieren die Systemtonausgaben?
<jokrebel> pr0b0t: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/soundprobleme
<pr0b0t> oha
<pr0b0t> danke
<Bine_> hat jemand von euch vielleicht auch noch ne Idee zu meinem Problem? :) http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/gruener-rand-um-splashscreen-und-gdm-nach-susp/
<shetlandpony> Bine_'s url: http://tinyurl.com/3ygr4qw | grüner Rand um Splashscreen und gdm nach Suspend kaputt › Forum › ubuntuusers.de
<Henso> gibt es eine möglichkeit den ladenbalken bei cp einzubinden?
<Fuchs> nur mit patches (gentoo hat) oder Skripten 
<Henso> Fuchs: ok thx
<Henso> Fuchs: hatte das bei gentoo gesehen und fand is ganz interessant
<axel_foley> würdet ihr mehr für eine NAS (nur zur nutzung von filesharing imeigennetz) eBox auf ubuntu empfehlen. und das raid5 mit 4X500gb baugleichen platten als eine Partition oder soll ich eher mehrerePartitionen machen?
<kork05> moin 
<kork05> wie kann ich grub auf deutsch umstellen?
<bekks> kork05: iirc gar nicht.
<gflash> Hallo
<bekks> axel_foley: ich würde lvm benutzen. und kein ebox, sondern ubuntu.
<Frickelpit> kork05: warum will man das?
<bekks> Damit der Eintrag "Ubuntu 10.10" auf Deutsch ist ;)
<kork05> weil er auf englisch installiert wurde und ich ihn gerne in deutsch hätte
<axel_foley> bekks, lvm -> hatte ich noich nie genutzt
<gflash> Wenn ich an meinem ASUS M6N Notebook die Funktionstaste für das Wechseln zwischen Laptop-Bildschirm und VGA Monitor drücke, friert der ganze Rechner kommentarlos ein. Hat jemand eine Idee wie ich diesem Problem auf den Grund gehen könnte?
<bekks> axel_foley: macht ja nichts.
<axel_foley> sondern mdadm
<axel_foley> schon seit 2 jahren
<bekks> ein großes mdadm basteln, und DARAUF lvm benutzen.
<bekks> Alles andere macht keinen Sinn :)
<lotterleben> hi
<axel_foley> bekks, also mit mdadm ein raid array machen und dann mit lvm partitionieren? lvm kann doch auch raid? oder?
<Frickelpit> kork05: du meinst die einträge im grubmenü oder wirklich grub komplett?
<lotterleben> ich hab ne frage zu ganz: http://www.howtoforge.org/virtual-users-domains-postfix-courier-mysql-squirrelmail-ubuntu8.04  ....... ganz unten auf der seite sind vier tabellen, versteht jemand was in der dritten tabelle mit enrypted form gemeint ist?
<shetlandpony> lotterleben's url: http://tinyurl.com/ktcq37 | Virtual Users And Domains With Postfix, Courier, MySQL And SquirrelMail (Ubuntu 8.04 LTS) | HowtoForge - Linux Howtos and Tutorials
<bekks> lvm hat NICHTS mit einem RAID zu tun. Mit dmraid fasst du die Platten zu einem RAID zusammen. Mit LVM vverwaltest du die _Volumes_ darauf.
<kork05> Frickelpit: grub komplett
<Fuchs> lotterleben: dass das Passwort kaum in Klartext gespeichert wird 
<Fuchs> lotterleben: sondern als irgend ein hash, md5 oder was sicheres
<lotterleben> Fuchs: ja, aber welches hashformat, dazu find ich keine infos
<bekks> lotterleben: Das spielt auch keine Rolle in dem Beispiel.
<axel_foley> bekks, ne von fakeraids bion ich gar kein bischen begeistert! da setze ich lieber auf mdadm
<Frickelpit> kork05: machst du jeden tag soviel mit grub rum, dass der unbedingt auf deutsch sein muss?
<bekks> axel_foley: mdadm IST EIN fakeraid. Das ist Dir hoffentlich klar.
<bekks> axel_foley: LVM ist KEIN Fakeraid, weil es kein RAID beherrscht. :)
<axel_foley> bekks, meine ja. aber mdadm kenn ich und es hat auch viele funktionen, das was manchmal andere boards (dmraid) mitbringen ist aber nicht toll. das lvm nur zur verwaltung des dateisystems ist habe ich schon verstanden ^^
<kork05> FrickelPit: eigentlich nicht, aber hier in der Schule ist er in Deutsch
<kork05> und meiner ist in Englisch
<kork05> wollte eigentlich nur wissen, wie ich den grub auf deutsch umstellen kann
<bekks> axel_foley: dmraid ist auch ein fakeraid. mdadm ist das administrationstool für dmraid. weisst du ja auch. :P
<bekks> lvm kennt keinerlei dateisysteme, es verwaltet VOLUMES.
<axel_foley> dasmit lvm hatte ich noch nie wirklich (intensiv) gelesen und verstanden. erinnere mich nur an snapshots
<axel_foley> bekks, lohnt es sich denn eher dm_raid oder ahci und mdadm zu nutzen?
<axel_foley> bitte klär mich auf! hatte sonst immer im bios auf ahci gestellt mit mdadm alles eingestellt und ext3/4 formatiert
<axel_foley> alle weg?
<Fuchs> ,geduld? axel_foley 
<shetlandpony> axel_foley: Bitte Gedulde dich! Du wirst nie die volle Aufmerksamkeit des ganzen Channels haben. Manche sind nicht mal an ihrem Computer oder mit anderen Dingen beschaeftigt. Wenn jemand aber irgendwann deine Frage liest und eine Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir sicherlich nennen.
<rabby> hi
<axel_foley> sry. wollte auch nicht von ALLEN die aufmerksamkeit
<rabby> ubuntu meint neuerdings, dass meine wurzelpartition voll ist und obwohl ich gerade 50GB nach /dev/null geschoben habe, ist es immernoch voll.
<Fuchs> rabby: Ausgabe von df -h in einen pastebin, 
<Fuchs> rabby: wenn es tatsaechlich voll ist: du (-sh) hilft
<rabby> Fuchs: mit baserio hab ich ja ne GUI für du -sh...
<Fuchs> was Du fuer ein tool verwendest ist mir egal, kann auch filelight, ncdu oder sonst was sein. 
<Fuchs> Du solltest halt mit df schauen, ob / wirklich voll ist, und wenn ja: mit du (o.ae.) schauen, was denn da so viel Platz braucht. Simpel. 
<rabby> Fuchs: hat df eine "verzögerung" drin? jetzt ist der speicher auch dort wieder verfügbar
<axel_foley> wenn man lvm nutzt brauch man doch kein mdadm_?
<Fuchs> rabby: eigentlich nein. Was ist das fuer ein Datentraegertyp und welches Dateisystem? 
<rabby> Fuchs: /dev/sda1 on / type ext3 (rw,relatime,errors=remount-ro)
<Fuchs> hm
<Fuchs> dann sollte das eigentlich direkt geloescht werden, nein. 
<Fuchs> je nach dem noch abhaengig wie Du es geloescht hast. Kann sein, dass das Tool da noch irgendwo irgend einen cache hatte 
<rabby> Fuchs: seltsam... jetzt gehts jedenfalls wieder. danke Dir
<Fuchs> keine Ursache 
<igi> hy
<sdx23>  /wi igi 
<rabby> Fuchs: zu früh gefreut... das problem besteht weiterhin: http://nopaste.info/8f3c5d495f.html
<Fuchs> rabby: dann schau halt mal mit du, was da so Platz braucht 
<rabby> Fuchs: weswegen ist laut df die 1.partition mit 92GB komplett voll, wenn 87GB belegt sind
<Fuchs> rabby: ext3 
<Fuchs> rabby: das reserviert sich etwas Platz. Das kannst Du mit den ext tools auch korrigieren, was ich aber nicht empfehle
<Fuchs> rabby:  tune2fs -m <zahl>   aber eben, empfehlen kann ich das nicht. 
<Fuchs> schau, was da Platz braucht und ob Du das wirklich noch brauchst
<ak> hi
<rabby> Fuchs: das problem war ein nicht-angeschlossenes backup laufwerk für inkr. backups. da keine "alte" sicherung gefunden wurde, wurde eine neue vom kompletten system erstellt und in /backup gespeichert, wo sonst das andere laufwerk dranhängt.
<jokrebel> .oO(PEBCAK) <gdr>
<richyw> was mache ich mit einer Datei mit der Endung .rev?
<jokrebel> mit rar öffnen?
<jokrebel> richyw: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_von_Dateiendungen/R
<jokrebel> .oO( hat aber mit Ubuntu erstmal direkt nichts zu tun )
<richyw> ok danke, kann die datei aber nicht mit dem dateimanager öffnen
<sysdef> richyw: http://www.endungen.de
<jokrebel> richyw: ist ja auch keine Datei sondern ein Archiv
<jokrebel> richyw: sprich: komprimiert
<burninice> hi, es gab im forum mal ein script das doppelte Dateien gefunden hat. es hieß glaube ich finddup oder so ähnlich. kennt das jemand und kann mir eventuell den genauen namen sagen?
<ppq> burninice: du meinst womöglich fdupes
<k1l> fslint geistert mir auch noch im kopf rum als stichwort
<burninice> ppq: danke ich werde mal schauen ob es das richtige ist.
<Sputnik> Hallo,hab da ein Problem! Ich will ein MPEG Video auf DVD brennen. Es kommt Bei K3B, zu der Fehlermeldung"Abild lässt sich nicht berechnen", was ist das?
<Sputnik> verwende DVD+R
<DrunkenKanarie> moin moin
<DrunkenKanarie> kann man bei firefox es irgendwie abschalten das ein tab mit der mittleren maustaste beendet wird?
<schweegi> beim hochfahren kommt seit dem absturz eben die meldung, dass KDE-Plasma abgestürzt sei. dann kann ich per alt+f2 quassel starten. kann mir jemand sagen wie ich das wieder repariere?
<schweegi> der rechner ist vorhin abgestürzt und ich habe ihn ganz normal wieder hochgefahren, passwort eingegeben und die absturzmeldung kam
<Fuchs> schweegi: in ~/.xsession-errors schauen warum plasma abstuerzt, 
<Fuchs> schweegi: oder eine Konsole starten und da plasma-desktop starten
<Fuchs> wenn es wieder hochkommt: gut. Wenn nicht: die ~/.kde/share/config/plasma*  Dateien mal umbenennen 
<schweegi> Fuchs: terminal lässt sich starten, aber die absturzmeldung kommt erneut. dann teste ich das nun mit dem dateien umbenennen...
<Fuchs> schweegi: Du koenntest mir auch die Meldung mal in einen pastebin geben, vorher
<schweegi> Fuchs: hier die ausgabe des terminals: http://paste.ubuntu.com/531882/
<neti> hi ich hab ein problem mit meiner monitor auflösung 
<k1l> ,wf? neti 
<shetlandpony> neti: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<neti> 90% aller webseiten werden dort falsch angezeigt mit krassen grafikfehlern
<Fuchs> schweegi: okay, benenn mal die Dateien da um 
<neti> k1l den fehler hat ich mit unbuntu 9.011 auch dann war ich hier dann ging alles perfekt dann hab ich ubuntu10 draufgeschmießen und der nimmt die xorg.conf nicht mehr an von 9
<schweegi> Fuchs:  es existiert der pfad /.kde/share/config, ab da ist alles leer
<rolf> servus! mein ubuntu startet nich mehr: wenn ichs auswähl im grub kommt ne weile der cursor links oben, der blinkt, dann kommt n querbalken mit so farbrauschen. dann wirds kurz schwarz und der ganze bildschirm bekommt streifen oder farbrauschen oder bleibt auch einfach schwarz, wie er grad will
<schweegi> Fuchs:  also es werden keine weiteren dateien in dem ordner angezeigt
<schweegi> auch nicht im terminal 
<rolf> ich hab keine ahnung, worans liegen kann, ich hab schon im grub mit nomodeset versucht, im recovery-mode, und als ursache sowas wie treiberinstallation hab ich auch nich gemacht. des letzte mal hab ich einfach nur gesurft und mails gecheckt. nächster boot - bescherung O.o achja, in die konsole komm ich auch ncih
<neti> http://nopaste.info/cac1f8d83e.html
<schweegi> Fuchs:  hilft es wenn ich den gesamten share-ordner mal lösche? 
<neti> rolf schon mal xorg.conf neu erstellt?
<rolf> nope, wie soll ich des tun? livecd?
<Fuchs> schweegi: ich bin grad noch anderweitig beschaeftigt, CTCP Anfragen sind unnoetig. 
<neti> recovery
<Fuchs> schweegi: und dass der Ordner leer ist finde ich nicht so toll ... 
<neti> mit shell zugriff
<Fuchs> schweegi: vielleicht ~/.kde4/, aber dann ist das kein Ubuntu ...
<rolf> okay, aber wie? ich krieg ja nich mal das auswahlfenster ob rootkonsole oder so?
<rolf> oder gibts da n grub-befehl
<neti> hm
<schweegi> Fuchs:  es ist kubuntu.. und sorry, kenne mich mit quassel noch nicht so aus, bin grad einfach mal die menüs durchgegangen.. 
<schweegi> kann man die plasma oberfläche nicht per terminal entfernen und neu installieren bzw. reparieren lassen? ich muss dringend eine präsentation fertig machen... 
<rolf> kann ich nich ne standard- xorg.conf ausm netz ziehen und die dann mit ner livecd ersetzen?
<Yan_Nick> Hallo :)
<Yan_Nick> Es gibt ja sowas wie „sudo update-rc.d solr defaults“ Wie kann ich dann solr wieder entfernen?
<neti> rolf kannst schon
<neti> oder du löscht einfach mal die xorg.conf
<neti> und lässt dei standarteinstellung von ubuntu laufen
<rolf> umbennen geht auch nehm ich an?
<neti> jo
<rolf> kaysn, dann probier ich das mal, dankeschön ;)
<rolf> bis später
<neti> ach dieser scheiß lcd monitor
<neti> mh ich wert mal die micdoof driverdaten aus
<Yan_Nick> „ System startup links for /etc/init.d/solr already exist.“ – Wie kann ich den entfernen?
<witchdoc> moin
<Yan_Nick> tach witchdoc
<witchdoc> so - wer hat nen mx320 drucker
<witchdoc> von canon
<witchdoc> son monster mit "ich kann alles ausser kaffee kochen"
<witchdoc> moin Yan_Nick
<witchdoc> ich brech mir grad den popo mit dem teil
<jokrebel> witchdoc: keiner - und nun?
<witchdoc> jokrebel: jetzt will ich mein geld wieder, hrhr
<jokrebel> witchdoc: dann bring ihn zu dem der Dir das Geld abgeknöpft hat - oder stelle Fragen (mit guten System-Infos) wo wir Chancen haben ohne Glaskugel zu helfen, bitte.
<witchdoc> jokrebel: ah, du bist hier der user-einnord-gehilfe
<witchdoc> jokrebel: okay. dann geb ich mal systeminfos
<witchdoc> Drucker - Canon PIXMAX 320 (Multidruck/Fax/Scan foo) und Ubuntu 64bit 10.04 LTS - Lucid Lynx - mit GNOME 
<jokrebel> witchdoc: "user-einnord-gehilfe"? …gibts das auch in Verständlich?
<jokrebel> witchdoc: USB?
<witchdoc> jokrebel: firstlevel-user-supporter der infos aus glaskugel nutzern rausquetscht
<jokrebel> wenn ja - dann bitte ein "lsusb" nopasten.
<witchdoc> USB
<jokrebel> witchdoc: bin genauso Gast wie Du - also "gar-kein-Level"
<witchdoc> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/531898/
<witchdoc> jokrebel: deine ansprache klang so :)
<tobiasgies> nabend
<neti> hat jemand auch den lcd von avalon typ turbo?
<jokrebel> witchdoc: das was da die Suchmaschinen drüber ausspucken sieht nicht vielversprechend aus - da lob ich mir meine HPs
<witchdoc> jokrebel: ja freu dich anders, sag was produktives
<witchdoc> jokrebel: ich hab das ding wegen den ubuntuuser wiki gekauft nur nicht das kleingedruckte gelesen
<witchdoc> und nen hp l4 hab ich noch hier
<witchdoc> insofern bin ich jetzt nicht amputiert 
<jokrebel> witchdoc: sorry - will nur helfen… Welcher beitrag im Wiki?
<witchdoc> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Canon-Drucker
<shake> servus, ich hab ne frage, wie füge ich einen netzwerkdrucker hinzu wenn ich nur die ip adresse weis ?? hab ubuntu 10.10
<PrickelPit> mit dem cups webinterface shake
<apollo13> system -> administration -> printers
<jokrebel> witchdoc: vermutlich brauchst Du den obersten: http://support-au.canon.com.au/P/search?category=All-in-One+Printers&series=All-in-One+Printers&model=PIXMA+MX320&menu=Download&filter=0
<shetlandpony> jokrebel's url: http://tinyurl.com/2vcoob5 | Canon
<shake> wo finde ich das cups webinterface?
<apollo13> shake: nimm einfach die normale gui…
<apollo13> webinterface ist wahrscheinlich unter port 631 zu finden
<tobiasgies> ich habe gerade maverick x64 auf meinem neuen rechner installiert. das erste hochfahren funktionierte problemlos, aber nachdem ich den proprietären ati-treiber installiert habe, bekomme ich ab dem punkt, wo eigentlich die GNOME-Oberfläche angezeigt wird, nur noch einen schwarzen bildschirm.
<jokrebel> shake: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Cups#Weboberflaeche
<shake> ich glaub der drucker befindet sich nicht mehr im netzwerk, cups findet den drucker nicht
<juliux> witchdoc: kein trollen;)
<witchdoc> jokrebel: danke ich guck mal
<witchdoc> jokrebel: mach mal mein rechner schneller - mit dem htc als usb-hdd ist das ding träge wie nen transall
<witchdoc> s/jokrebel/juliux/
<shetlandpony> witchdoc meant: juliux: mach mal mein rechner schneller - mit dem htc als usb-hdd ist das ding träge wie nen transall
<witchdoc> ich meante das?
<witchdoc> na nen uebersetzungsfehler
<witchdoc> juliux: alles kaputt hier *huepf*
<witchdoc> ;-)
<nbuser> hello! can anyone please translate what does "Hubschrauberbetankungsanlage" mean?
<witchdoc> nbuser: hehe hi
<Sebe95> guten Abend zusammen, good evening :)
<jokrebel> nbuser: this Channel is Only Ubuntu_support 
<Biolunar> nbuser: helicopter refueling station
<witchdoc> nbuser:  http://www.linguee.de/deutsch-englisch/uebersetzung/betankungsanlage.html
<witchdoc> nbuser: thanks for flying ubuntu-de
<nbuser_> sorry, got disconnected..
<nbuser_> so, anyone knows the translation to "Hubschrauberbetankungsanlage"? :)
<makomi> nbuser_: please read above
<makomi> i think; a gas station for choppers
<witchdoc> nbuser: http://www.linguee.de/deutsch-englisch/uebersetzung/betankungsanlage.html
<witchdoc> nbuser: thanks for flying ubuntu-de
<alizio> ich weiss es gehört nicht hierher aber ich habe eine kleine frage zu debian lenny
<ppq> alizio: #debian-de oder #debian.de passt da besser
<nbuser_> hmm interesting. so it means "helicopter automatic refueling system"
<ppq> nbuser: please ask in #ubuntu-de-offtopic next time, thx
<tobiasgies> könnte mir denn wenigstens wer sagen wie ich den ati-treiber wieder loswerde? :(
<nbuser> np, sorry :)
<ppq> alizio_: #debian-de oder #debian.de passt da besser
<ppq> tobiasgies: das kommt ganz drauf an, die du ihn installiert hast?
<ppq> *wie
<tobiasgies> dieses kleine kartensymbol oben rechts in der ecke, mit dem man restricted drivers installieren kann
<tobiasgies> fenster geöffnet, auf aktivieren geklickt, fertsch
<tobiasgies> alternativ freu ich mich natürlich auch über hinweise, wie ich den vernünftig zum laufen bekomme =)
<ppq> tobiasgies: ah, sehr schön. brav. :) wechsel bitte mal in ein textterminal mit strg+alt+f2, logge dich ein und deinstalliere das paket fglrx: 'sudo apt-get purge fglrx'
<tobiasgies> hab jetzt eine failsafeX-session offen :)
<ppq> tobiasgies: ah, dann geh in die grafische paketverwaltung und deinstallier es da
<tobiasgies> fglrx-modaliases auch? das scheint nicht von fglrx abzuhängen
<ppq> das stört nicht weiter
<Bine_> tobiasgies: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/ATI/fglrx/Manuelle_Treiberinstallation#Deinstallation
<shetlandpony> Bine_'s url: http://tinyurl.com/bkq2zf | Grafikkarten/ATI/fglrx/Manuelle Treiberinstallation › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de
<tobiasgies> vielleicht sollte ich bei meinem problem auch noch erwähnen, dass ich bisher keine aktualisierungen eingespielt habe - als ich das nämlich nach meinem ersten installations-versuch getan habe, bekam ich nur noch ne kernel-panic: "cannot mount root fs"
<ppq> Bine_: das betrifft die *manuelle* installation, hat hiermit nichts zu tun
<tobiasgies> pakete sind entfernt
<Bine_> dann http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/ATI/radeon#Konflikt-mit-fglrx?
<ppq> Bine_: schon ok, ist schon weg
<Bine_> mist, da wollt ich auch mal helfen.. :)
<ppq> tobiasgies: dann starte mal mit alt+druck+k deine grafische oberfläche inkl. aller programme neu
<tobiasgies> uuuh, in schicken 256 farben :>
<ppq> tobiasgies: was für eine grafikkarte hast du?
<tobiasgies> ah ne, jetzt gehts
<tobiasgies> aber halt in niedriger auflösung
<tobiasgies> msi r6870
<Bine_> kennst Du dich mit dem Grafikzeugs tiefergehend aus ppq? ich haett da auch noch ein problem http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/gruener-rand-um-splashscreen-und-gdm-nach-susp/
<shetlandpony> Bine_'s url: http://tinyurl.com/3ygr4qw | grüner Rand um Splashscreen und gdm nach Suspend kaputt › Forum › ubuntuusers.de
<tobiasgies> kann gern auch nen link zu der karte liefern...
<tobiasgies> http://www3.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=39441&agid=1004
<ppq> tobiasgies: die ist wahrscheinlich einfach zu neu für den freien radeonhd treiber, der standardmäßig in ubuntu genutzt wird. aber wenn du das mit der auflösung nochmal näher angehen willst, lies dir doch mal den ubuntuusers wiki artikel zum thema xserver modelines und xorg.conf durch. erfordert aber einiges an zeit zum einlesen.
<ppq> tobiasgies: beim problem mit dem proprietären ati treiber kann ich dir leider nicht helfen, da hab ich keine ahnung von, aber vllt. noch jemand anders hier - im forum zu fragen ist aber auf jeden fall auch noch n guter weg
<tobiasgies> und ich habe keine chance, fglrx zum laufen zu bekommen? :(
<tobiasgies> ok... schreib ich mal nen post
<ppq> Bine_: zu dem problem kann ich auch nichts sagen, sorry
<Bine_> schade 
<tobiasgies> argh
<tobiasgies> weder fglrx noch radeon unterstützen bisher meine karte --> abwarten :/
<tobiasgies> na gut, trotzdem danke für deine hilfe ppq
<ppq> tobiasgies: wie gesagt, du kannst noch probieren, mit ner modeline grob deine gewünschte auflösung zu erzwingen. keine ursache
<juliux> ,away? witchdoc|afk 
<shetlandpony> witchdoc|afk: Bitte verzichte auf Away-Nicks wie paul|essen, paul|afk, etc und automatische oeffentliche Bekanntgabe deiner Abwesenheit - viele im IRC finden es stoerend. Verwende doch einfach die Standard-Funktion im IRC: /away Grund der Abwesenheit
<olaf123> guten Abend. Ich habe die 9.04 auf einem Dell Mini9 und heute ein Update gestartet. Es endete mit einer Meldung, dass nicht alles aktualisiert werden konnte. Nach einem Neustart bootet Ubuntu zwar offenbar, aber es kommt kein Loginscreen mehr. Genauer gesagt kommt zwar noch ein Bild mit heller Hintergrundfarbe (wie vorher), aber die Loginfelder fehlen. Jemand eine Idee was da los ist?
<m15k> hi, gibt es eine möglichkeit, nachdem ich mich mit einem wlan netzwerk verbunden habe bestimmte aktionen ausführen zu lassen?
<m15k> empathy starten z.b.
<Bine_> olaf123: klingt nach gdm kaputt. Wenn du ne loesung hast, sag bescheid, ich hab das selbe problem *g
<ppq> olaf123: daran, dass ubuntu 9.04 nicht mehr mit updates versorgt und nicht mehr unterstützt wird
<Bine_> m15k: du kannst deine interfaces statisch per /etc/network/interfaces konfigurieren, da kannste dann auch post-up angeben
<olaf123> ppq: die 9.04 bot mir dies mit der Aktualisierungverwaltung an, mehr habe ich nicht gemacht
<m15k> Bine_ danke für den Input, das sollte reichen! :)
<Bine_> gern :)
<ppq> olaf123: mach bitte backups und upgrade auf 9.10 und am besten dann auch gleich auf 10.04. oder einfacher: installier 10.04 neu. das wird, als lts-version, dann auch deutlich länger unterstützt als 9.04
<olaf123> Mir ist ja auch egal, welche Version drauf ist, Hauptsache das DIng läuft wieder. Gehört meiner Freundin, die sitzt jetzt angesäuert auf dem Sofa
<olaf123> ppg
<Bine_> olaf123: schick sie TV gucken, harry potter laeuft :P
<ppq> olaf123: wenn es ganz dringend ist, kannst du http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ repos hinzufügen, da die normalen repos nicht mehr funktionieren
<olaf123> ppq: ja, das ist mir natürlich auch schon eingefallen <g>, aber ich habe Bedenken, ob das Dell Mini9 mit der 10.04 läuft
<olaf123> Bine_: sie meint sie will kein Perry Hotter
<Bine_> das ist dann doof :)
<ppq> olaf123: wenn 9.04 läuft, sollte eigentlich auch 10.04 laufen. auch wenn nicht immer automatisch alles mit ner neuren version geht, was mit ner alten geht
<ppq> olaf123: um erstmal wieder einen konsistenten zustand zu erreichen, ersetz einfach in deiner /etc/apt/sources.list die 'deb http://de.archive.ubuntu.com' usw einträge mit 'deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ jaunty main restricted universe multiverse' usw
<olaf123> ppq: ursprünglich war die 8.x drauf, musste damals ein paar Dinge anpassen, Grafik und Lan glaube ich, ist lange her. Irgendwann hab ich dann ein Upgrade auf 9,x gemacht, kann mich nicht erinnern was dafür nötig war.
<ppq> olaf123: danach 'sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<olaf123> ppq: ok, ich leg los.
<ppq> olaf123: wie du ohne grafische oberfläche in ein textterminal kommst und mit rootrechten ne datei bearbeitest, weißt du?
<leszek> hi
<olaf123> ppq: meinst Du jetzt einfach strg alt Fx?
<ppq> olaf123: genau, ja. schon gut, mach weiter :p
<olaf123> ppq: :-)
<ppq> olaf123: ui, ich seh grad, die jaunty repos sind noch offen und über http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ zu erreichen
<olaf123> mh, was hat eigenltich die offenbar heute auf dem System erzeugte sources.list.distUpgrade zu besagen?
<olaf123> ppq: ok, d.h. ich muss nichts in der sources.list ändern
<ppq> jo
<ppq> mach stattdessen backups und installier was neueres
<olaf123> also USB Stick in anderes Netbook, ubuntu 10.x mit unetbootin drauf, rein ins andere Netbbok usw
<olaf123> geht das auch als Upgrade, so dass die alten Daten erhalten bleiben?
<bekks> Das hat herzlich wenig mit einer Sicherung zu tun.
<ppq> backups machen musst du auf jeden fall
<bekks> ,Datensicherung? olaf123 
<shetlandpony> olaf123, Datensicherung [aka backup] ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datensicherung und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Backup.
<ppq> und *wenn* das dann erst erledigt ist, kannst du immernoch ein upgrade über 9.10 auf 10.04 probieren. wenn du mich fragst, ist das verschwendete zeit, gleich 10.04 zu installieren ist sinniger. besser nicht 10.10, da das nicht so lange unterstützt wird wie 10.04 - was ja offenbar bei dir eine wichtige anforderung ist
<olaf123> bekks: sind keine wichtigen Daten drauf, ist nur eine Surfkiste. Es wäre lediglich angenehm, wenn bestimmte Konfigurationen übernommen würden, wie zB die diversen für einen nx-Server
<bekks> olaf123: Dann willst Du eine Datensicherung.
<olaf123> bekks: ich schau mal wieviele nx-Profile drauf sind. Aber ich glaube, die habe ich alle im Kopf
<bekks> olaf123: Mach doch einfach eine Sicherung davon.
<jokrebel> weis jemand die Lösung wie ich das über Wine installierte Photoscape 3.5 überreden kann die Bilder auch zu speichern? Dreh mich mit Meldungen bei google und winehq etwas im Kreis und schon fast am aufgeben…
<olaf123> ich hab jetzt doch nochmal nachgeschaut was da eigentlich los ist. sudo apt-get update bringt nur "hit blablubb pfade", sudo apt-get dist-upgrade bringt diverse Meldungen, es wären ca. 400 Dateien nicht aktualisiert worden, wenn ich bestätige würden 0 Byte Speicher dazukommen usw. Seltsame Sache. Dann kommt eine lange Liste mit diversen Dateien, endet mit "processing was halted because there were too many errors. E: Sub-process /usr/bin/
<olaf123> dpkg returned an error code (1)"
<into`> ich hab da nen kleines problem mit anacron. ich habe nen backupscript in /etc/cron.daily/ liegen, wenn ich das manuell als root ausführe funktioniert alles, wenn es täglich von anacron aus aufgerufen wird geht irgendwie was schief, denn die datei die normal ~100mb groß ist ist nur 20kb groß
<into`> in diesem /var/syslog irgendwas stand auch nix brauchbares drin
<jokrebel> schade - - - gute nacht
<richyw> möchte bei mir im grub einstellen das bei mir linux sofort gestartet wird und nicht erstmal ein countdown läuft. unter ubuntu wiki habe ich gelesen das ich die datei grub bearbeiten soll, aber diese finde ich bei mir nicht gibt es noch eine andere möglichkeit?
<rumpel_> richyw, welche ubuntu-version? welche grub-version?
<k1l> ,grub2? richyw 
<shetlandpony> richyw: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<k1l> seit 9.10 wird grub2 verwendet. in dem artikel kannst du über die geänderte config nachlesen. 
<richyw> ich gehe davon aus das ich grub 2 habe, benutze ubuntu 10.10
<rumpel_> richyw, dann sollte /etc/default/grub auch existieren
<richyw> auf der seite bin ich gerade, aber das existiert bei mir nicht habe auch schon über terminal versucht
<brot> kann man denn dem networkmanager irgendwo sagen, in welcher domain ein rechner sitzt?
<rumpel_> richyw, wieso gehst du davon aus, daß du grub2 hast?  (probier mal "grub-setup --version" im terminal)
<richyw> der zeigt mir das an:   Die Anwendung »grub-setup« ist momentan nicht installiert.  Sie können es durch folgende Eingabe installieren:
<richyw> sudo apt-get install grub-pc
<richyw> hat man bei ubuntu 10.10 nicht grub2?
<rumpel_> richyw, nicht zwangsläufig
<richyw> und soll ich das installieren?
<rumpel_> lies den wiki-artikel
<richyw> also im Artikel steht gleich zu beginn das ab 9.10 gub 2 automatisch installiert wird
<k1l> richyw: wenn du da nichts anderes gefummelt hast (oder seit 9.04 aktualisiert hast) dann hast du grub2. lies den artikel um zu versteehen, wie man die config ändert. dann suchst du den passenden wert und änderst ihn
<richyw> habe nichts mit grub gemacht und die 10.10 ist mein erstes Linux, werde das jetzt erstmal installieren
<richyw> habe es jetzt installiert und jetzt steht da grub-setup (GRUB) 1.98+20100804-5ubuntu3
<richyw> und die datei ist jetzt auch vorhanden
<rumpel_> richyw, wirf noch einen blick in "cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg | grep menuentry", ob da alle systeme aufgeführt sind. Dann sollte das wohl auch funktionieren.
<richyw> ich muss sagen das ich damit nichts anfangen, so einen Pfad gibts bei mir nicht cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg | grep menuentry
<rumpel_> richyw, kein /boot  ?
<richyw> sorry doch
<richyw> habe nach cat
<richyw> gesucht
<rumpel_> ok... in der form ist cat auch eher sinnlos... alter fehler meinerseits
<rumpel_> besser wäre natürlich "grep menuentry /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<richyw> so habe 5 sachen aufgelistet, also alles beim alten
 * Wedelwolf is schlafen :3 n8
<richyw> bevor ich jetzt in grub was einstelle; ich muss bei GRUB_TIMEOUT den wert auf 0 setzen damit der sofort linux lädt, richtig?
<richyw> so habe eben in gub bei grub_timeout 0 eingestellt aber der zählt totzdem den countdown runter
<k1l> richyw: lies den artikel :)
<ring1> kann mir jemand sagen, wo sich die lyrics datenbank von rhythmbox befindet? bin bisher nicht fündig geworden
<k1l> du musst die grubconfig auch neu schreiben lassen
<ring1> nevermind habs doch gefunden ;)
<richyw> so hab es hinbekommen, das mit dem neu schreiben steht sogar in der grub datei ganz oben
<k1l> richyw: also nicht nur blind befehle abtippen, sondern ruhig mal den kopf anschalten :)
<richyw> ja richtig, aber manchmal ist echt schwer, wenn man nur eine kleine Info brauch dazu aber sehr lange seiten durchlesen muss bei der man nicht mal ein bruchteil wirklich versteht. vielen dank für die Hilfe
<richyw> suche ein programm mit dem ich eine nrg datei in eine mkv umwandle
<k1l> richyw: http://tinyurl.com/2d96jo4
<richyw> habe auch schon gesucht mein problem ist das ich sehr schlecht englisch verstehe und das ich keine ergebnisse gefunden habe nur nrg to iso
<k1l> ähm, warte. nrg ist nen cd abbild. also umwandeln in nen mkv ist da irgendwie nicht so prikelnd
<richyw> ja das ist glaub ich für nero, habe gedacht sowas ist möglich, weil der vlc player das ohne weiteres abspielt, dann muss ich das wohl über umwege machen, vielleicht hast du ja einen tipp für mich
<k1l> das ist kein video format. vlc spielt nur auch abbilder ab. 
<richyw> wahrscheinlich muss ich von nrg zu iso und dann zu mkv, werde dann ersmal suchen
<k1l> richyw: nrg zu iso: ja
<ring2> richyw, für iso zu mkv würde ich dir ogmrip empfehlen. ist sogar in den paketquellen
#ubuntu-de 2011-11-07
<waterstorm> hi
<waterstorm> noch jemand da?
<sdx23> Um die Zeit doch nicht mehr. Du kannst aber trotzdem fragen, vielleicht antwortet ja doch noch wer :)
<ring1> einfach fragen :)
<waterstorm> hab eigentlich momentan keine frage
<waterstorm> in wieweit ist man mit sftp sicherer dran als mit ftp?
<waterstorm> wenn man z.b. vsftpd nutzt?
<waterstorm> ring1: wahrscheinlich schlafen hier die meisten eh schon
<ring1> waterstorm, größtenteils ja. allerdings gibt es auch einen anderen kanal für nicht ubuntu-spezifische fragen: #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<waterstorm> ring1: du hast recht
<waterstorm> aber da gibts ja auch noch die kubuntu-channels
<waterstorm> wie kommt man an ubuntu t-shirts ran?
<waterstorm> kann man die irgendwo bestellen?
<ring1> waterstorm, http://shop.canonical.com/index.php?cPath=14
<waterstorm> danke, ring1
<waterstorm> und für andere distris, z.b. kubuntu?
<waterstorm> gibts die auch direkt bei canonical?
<ring1> waterstorm, möglich, ich würde es einfach googeln
<waterstorm> ring1: mache ich gerade
<waterstorm> wer ist nächstes jahr auf dem linuxtag mit dabei?
<ring1> waterstorm, das hier ist eigentlich ein support channel. zum quatschen bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<waterstorm> ok, ring1
<phils> hallo
<phils> jemand hier?
<phils> such neues ubuntu
<phils> wie kann ich die CD bekommen?
<apollo13> -> ubuntu.com -> download
<phils> kann ich CD per post kaufen?
<dadrc> Kannst du
<dadrc> http://shop.canonical.com/index.php?cPath=17
<apollo13> phils: hmm irgendwann ging das mal, aber schneller ist downloaden
<phils> danke dadrc
<mcnesium> ich brauch mal byobu support: nach dem upgrade auf oneiric sind alle notifications aus der untersten zeile in byobu nicht mehr da. nur noch die fenster in der zweiten zeile, so wie hier http://pastie.org/2824533 zu sehen. hat jemand n tipp wie ich das wieder hergestellt krieg?
<Noggo> moin leute. habe eben meinen laptop eingeschaltet und da fehlt seit dem bei der gnome-shell der "Aktivitäten" button oben links. wenn ich aber die windows taste drücke kommt das dash von gnome. wie bekomme ich diesen button wieder?
<dc5ala> Noggo, starte mal gnome-shell neu: alt+f2 dann r
<Noggo> dc5ala: habe ich schon probiert aber bringt nix
<dc5ala> Noggo, hast du ein anderes Thema eingestellt?
<Noggo> dc5ala: nein ist das standard theme und als extension habe ich nur alternate-status-menu damit ich nicht sie alt taste drücken muss zum runterfahren, habe das mal runtergemschissen aber auch keine veränderung
<dc5ala> Noggo, kommt die Übersicht, wenn du ganz in die Ecke mit der Maus fährst?
<Noggo> dc5ala: nein die kommt nicht
<Noggo> dc5ala: nur wenn ich die windows taste drücke
<dc5ala> Noggo, schau mal in den Fehlermeldungen nach, ob du dort was siehst: alt+f2 dann lg, dort unter Errors
<dc5ala> Noggo, raus kommst dort wieder mit Esc
<pog> spielt swfdec (0.8.2) aus Prinzip keine Videos wie youtube ab? Oder gibt's einen Trick das Video zu starten?
<Noggo> dc5ala: nur eine fehlermeldung ' Warrning: Missing "url" property in metadata.json
<pog> ha,ha..The player was routinely updated to support the latest features demanded by video players, resulting in most (including YouTube
<pog> bei mir geht swfdec nicht :-(
<apollo13> dann nimm halt normales flasch
<dc5ala> Noggo, mir fällt grad nix dazu ein, was das sein könnte. Hab das noch nicht gesehen. Evntl. findet sich was bei den Bugreports.
<Noggo> dc5ala: ok, tortzdem thx für deine bemühungen werde mal in den bugreport schaun.
<pog> schade, da geben sich die Entwickler Muehe, und dann verwenden die Plattformen Sachen, die wieder incompatibel sind...
<alewe_> hi
<alewe_> wie installier ich dvbcut unter Ubuntu 10.04.3 LTS?
<alewe_> oder anders ausgedrückt: Kann ich die  http://www.debian-multimedia.org  Quelen einbinden?
<alewe_> ist zwar Debian, 
<hdp> Was stört dich denn an der Anleitung im Ubuntuusers-Wiki?
<alewe_> nichts
<jeangleur> hallo, ich brauche installations-support
<alewe_> hdp: danke an die Anmerkung, Wiki ist hervorragend
<jeangleur> kann ich das hier bekomen?
<hdp> Frag einfach.
<jeangleur> ich habe 10.04 installiert und der erkennst auf dem lenovo 10.04 mein netzwerk nicht
<jeangleur> weder wlan noch kabel
<jeangleur> scheint nicht den treiber zu kennen
<jeangleur> kann das sein?
<jeangleur> was soll ich tun?
<hdp> Welcher Netzwerkchip ist das, bzw. welcher Laptop?
<jeangleur> das ist der lenovo x220i, typ 4290-W1A
<jeangleur> wenn das bei der live version nicht dabei ist - ist es evtl bei der alternate?
<hdp> Nein.
<jeangleur> ok, wie kann ich das lösen?
<dc5ala> jeangleur, probier mal in einem Terminal: sudo lshw -c network
<alewe_> lspci |grep -i net
<jeangleur> ok, momentchen, er fährt nochmal hoch
<hdp> Das ist ein 6300 Chipsatz?
<jeangleur> oh, da kommt jetzt ne ewig  lange liste. ist ja auf nem anderen rechner
<jeangleur> wo steht das mit dem chipsatz?
<hdp> Auf der Rechnung, Beschreibung beim Händler, Beschreibung auf der Lenovo-Site usw.
<dc5ala> jeangleur, bei der Ausgabe von lswh unter product
<jeangleur> ich suche
<jeangleur> da steht nur intel corporation
<hdp> Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere ist das Gerät neuer als der Kernel der 10.04.
<jeangleur> ok, was heisst das?
<dc5ala> jeangleur, dann sieht das wohl so aus, als würde der nicht erkannt. Würde es mal mit ner neueren oder der neusten Ubuntu Version probieren.
<hdp> Das du prüfen sollst, ob der Kernel überhaupt schon die Hardware unterstützt.
<ghostcube> jeangleur: du kannst natürlich auch probieren einen neueren mainline kernel zu installieren
<ghostcube> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Mainline-kernel
<jeangleur> ich habs mit der neusten mal probiert, da ging das netzwerk
<jeangleur> dafür jede menge anderer bugs
<jeangleur> die würde ich jetzt wieder spontan in kauf nehmen,... da ich weiss, dass es hier support gibt ;-)
<jeangleur> ich konnte nicht mehr runterfahren
<dc5ala> jeangleur, dann könnte man evntl. ein chroot in die bestehende Installation vornehmen und das System aktualisieren. Garantiert aber nicht, dass dein Netzwerk danach läuft. Aber eine Neuinstallation ist einfacher ;)
<jeangleur> es ging immer nur in abmeldemodus
<jeangleur> ja, ich denke auch.
<Mrokii> Hallo. Kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich in Ubuntu config-Datei(en) finde, mit denen man festlegt, was mit welchen apps geöffnet wird? Seit einiger Zeit wird die Trashcan von Cairo-Dock aus in Gedit geöffnet. Genauso wie SmartCard-Ordner, wenn ich die anschließe.
<Lucio85> ciao a tutti
<IchGucksLive> Guten Tag ! die google suche bringt für firefox 8 unter ubuntu 10.04 keine ergebnisse die auf ubuntu related seiten sind Frage kann ich Mozila firefox 8 nicht auf 10.04  via die reps installieren .
<IchGucksLive> ppa nightly steht da zuhauf
<Mrokii> IchGucksLive: Am einfachsten finde ich, Ubuntu-Tweak zu installieren und dort das entsprechende Repository zu aktivieren.
<IchGucksLive> Danke
<anditouzani> hallo zusammen. ich habe das problem, dass ich das passwort von einem wlan netz "dlink" gespeichert habe, mein netz zu hause heißt aber anders. jetzt möchte ubuntu (10.04) mich häufig zu erst mit dem dlink netz verbinden, da ein netz in meiner nähe auch dlink heißt. kann ich sowas wie prioritäten bei den gespeicherten netzen vergeben?
<IchGucksLive> system einstellungen netzwerkverbindung 
<IchGucksLive> am besten ist aber das du wenn möglich deienn router umbenenst dlink-xx
<anditouzani> ja stimmt, das ist wohl die beste lösung. ich hätte halt ganz gerne, dass ich in beide netze (wenn ich dann wirklich vor ort bin) automatisch verbinde. deswegen der gedanke mit der priorität. sowas gibts nicht, oder?
<IchGucksLive> 11.04 ?
<anditouzani> 10.04
<IchGucksLive> nein 
<pwuertz> hi, wie kann ich unity2d konfigurieren? die grafikkarte meines rechners ist nur sehr schlecht unterstützt und die blur-effekte von unity2d sorgen dafür dass das öffnen des menüs mehrere sekunden dauert. wie stell ich das ab?
<Minipluto> hiho, wo wird denn der shutdown rein protokolliert?
<Minipluto> habe den splash abgeschaltet und ein paar fails entdeckt aber war zu faul, ein Foto vom Shutdown zu machen ;)
<Minipluto> Idee… brb
<pacy_> grüßt euch zusammen 
<dAnjou> wie soll das denn gehen? o.O
<pacy_> ich hab hier gerade im geschäft n server hingestellt bekommen auf dem ich ubuntu 11.10 server installiert habe.. leider mit vielen komplikationen ... erstmal konnte ich grub 2 nicht installieren da im server an mylex scsi-controller verwendet wird und die installationsroutine da wohl n problem hatte (hab dann die instqallation ohne bootloader weitergeführt und mit super grub 2 disc gebootet ) nur jetzt wird mir das auswahlmenü von grub ni
<pacy_> cht angezeigt was eigentlich nichtmals das problem ist da ja sowieso nur das system installiert wird vielmehr ist es das problem , dass er beim booten ziemlich lange kein signal mehr an den monitor senden und teilweise auch ein"frequency out of range eroor"-erscheint
<pacy_> hab in der /etc/default/grub den gfx modus schon auf verschiedene einstellungen gesetzt
<dAnjou> was ist das eigentlich für hexerei, dass ich unter oneiric kein passwort mehr für aktualisierungen angeben muss?
<Minipluto> kann das vielleicht daran liegen, dass das im Panel die ganze Zeit als applet läuft und der sich das direkt beim Login holt?
<Minipluto> habe hier auch einen Prozess gefunden,d er heißt update-notifier
<pacy_> ubuntu startet ohne anzeige
<pacy_> mist das wollte ich bei google suchen :)
<Minipluto> dAnjou: http://www.linux-archive.org/ubuntu-user/589755-update-manager-no-longer-asking-password-11-10-a.html
<shetlandpony> Minipluto's url: http://tinyurl.com/cu4clhx | update manager no longer asking for password in 11.10 - - Linux Archive
<JeffJohnson> warum ist das qt4 theme standartmäßig komplett schwarz unleserlicher in allen mir bekannten distributionen? :P
<zeitsofa> moin
<user81773> guten tag! endlich wieder ubuntu. ist verdammt schön geworden! --- gerade das neue system aufgesetzt. bin begeistert. ich habe allerdings ein kleines problem, dass ich leider nicht geschafft habe allein zu lösen.
<speckmade> habe eben ein Ubuntu installiert, indem ich per Alternate Installer zunächst ein Kommandozeilensystem mit "OpenSSH-Server" installiert habe. Jetzt startet der Rechner ohne Bildschirmausgabe. Wie bekomme ich diese jetzt?
<user81773> oben rechts bei den  notifications flackert das sound ding zwischen mute und normal... wechselt immer automatisch für ne halbe sekunde mute, --- wie bekomm ich das weg?
<user81773> speckmade: du hast absolut keine bildschirmausgabe? oder nur eine konsole, und möchtest jetzt unity oder gnome (kde, ect ect) installieren?
<speckmade> Ich habe garkeine Bildschirmausgabe. Nach den BIOS-Checks und so schaltet er das Signal komplett ab. ubuntu-desktop habe ich inzwischen installiert.
<user81773> speckmade: oh ok. sowas habe ich noch nie gemacht - googel ich mal
<JeffJohnson> speckmade: hört sich an wie ein kernel mode settings problem, versuch mal die kerneloption nomodeset beim booten zu übergeben
<user81773> mein sound muted sich jede sekunde für eine milisekunde. wie kann ich das abstellen?
<scoopex> ich möchte ein ubuntusystem auf einer san-lun installieren....leider fällt der installer auf die nase weil er die gleiche platte mehrfach sieht - pro path halt...
<scoopex> gibts da einen trick?
<scoopex> achja ich verwende lvm
<JeffJohnson> scoopex: dein problem ist unklar :P
<scoopex> JeffJohnson: der installer hängt da ewig weil er die gleiche platte(uuid?) mehrfach sieht....
<JeffJohnson> scoopex: wobei hängt er?
<scoopex> andersrum gefragt: gibt es ein manual für ubuntu für rootfs auf fiberchannel (eventuell auch mit LVM)
<scoopex> moment :-)
<JeffJohnson> rootfs? meinst du nicht eher den / mountpoint?
<JeffJohnson> oder einfach nur root?
<JeffJohnson> rootfs ist ein dateisystem:P
<scoopex> wir haben die san box so konfiguriert das es dem ubuntu überlassen wird welchen pfad es benutzt...der installer entscheidet sich bei der partitioniertung für die erste sichtbare platte und installiert dann wohl auch auf dieser.....das dauert aber ewig lang weil die zweite sichtbare platte (pfad 2) dann ultraviele io-errors wirft...
<user81773> ich bin mit meinem soundproblem nen schritt weiter. es liegt aus irgendeinem grund an der jack detection der soundkarte - kann ich ubuntu irgendwie sagen,  dass diese einfach abgeschaltet wird?
<scoopex> naja, schätze ich muss da noch ein bisschen rumprobieren ...tante google weiß da auch nix...o(ein manual scheint es nicht zu geben)...
<speckmade> habe jetzt mein modesetting-Problem mit der Boot-Option "nomodeset" behandelt - aber auf tty7 gibts keine Shell, kein X. Sehe nur einen blinkenden Cursor nach "*Checking battery state...   [ OK ]" ...
<JeffJohnson> wenn das problem dass der isntaller die falsche platte auswählt, warum wählst du per hand ne andere scoopex?
<JeffJohnson> speckmade: debian installieren^^
<JeffJohnson> speckmade: btw google einfach mal
<JeffJohnson> JeffJohnson: da gibts mehrere ergebnisse zu dem thema
<geser> JeffJohnson: er versucht ein Ubuntu auf einem SAN per Fibrechannel (und Multi-Path) zu installieren, wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe
<geser> scoopex: vielleicht weiß einer in #ubuntu-server (englisch-spraching), ist zwar kein Support-Channel aber dein Problem ist wohl eher speziell
<mnass> empathy will nicht mehr mit msn verbinden - irgendwer was von nem bug gehört - hat M$ das Protokoll geändert?
<gorld> dann nochmal hallo:p
<gorld> kennt sich einer von euch mit thunderbird+lighntning aus?
<gorld> hab seit 11.10 wieder das übliche probelm dass der kalender wie deaktiviert scheint
<gorld> bisher hing das ja immer mit der libstdc++5 zusammen, die ist aber installiert
<gorld> gibts da sonst noch abhängigkeiten wo ich drauf achtne muss?
<dadrc> gorld, am besten, du installierst Lightning einfach aus den Paketquellen: xul-ext-lightning installieren
<gorld> ah kuhl
<gorld> sowas dacht ich mir schon und habs gesucht gehabt
<gorld> wer kommt denn auf so nen namen
<gorld> :D
<Fuchs> xul extension lightning. Passt doch. 
<dakira> wenn ich tar bspw mit tar -cf mytar.tar /my/path/* aufrufe, dann sind in der tar-datei die unterverzeichnisse my/path mit drin. das moechte ich nicht. ich kann tar dann natuerlich aus my/path heraus aufrufen, aber gibt es da auch eine andere moeglichkeit?
<dadrc> was fuffs sagt.
<dakira> ich moechte quasi nur den inhalt von my/path in der tar datei
<JeffJohnson> dakira: --exclude gibts, ansonsten kannst du afaik nicht spezifizieren wie weit er absteigen soll
<gorld> dadrc: optimal, klappt alles, danke
<dakira> JeffJohnson:  nee.. er soll komplett absteigen. Es geht mir darum: wenn ich tar aus /mein/pfad heraus mit "tar cf foo.tar *" aufrufe, dann liegen die dateien direkt drin (so wie ich es will). Wenn ich es von woanders mit "tar cf foo.tar /mein/pfad/*" aufrufe, dann liegen die dateien nicht direkt im tar, sondern die beiden unterverzeichnisse sind noch mit genannt.
<dakira> JeffJohnson: die Frage ist, ob es eine Moeglichkeit gibt das ergebnis des ersten aufrufs zu bekommen, obwohl man sich in einem anderen verzeichnis befindet. In "man tar" finde ich dazu leider nichts
<JeffJohnson> dakira: ich hab auch nichts dazu gefunden, deshalb hab ich geschrieben dass man nicht spezifizieren kann das er zb max nur 1 subdirectory absteigen soll
<JeffJohnson> dakira: aber du kannst mit exlude sicherlich alle verzeichniss excluden die in /mein/pfad/ liegen
<dakira> JeffJohnson: ich drueck mich wohl leider zu unverstaendlich aus. Es sollen keine verzeichnisse ausgeschlossen werden
<JeffJohnson> hä
<JeffJohnson> du hast doch geschrieben dass die beiden unterverzeichnisse nicht mit im archiv haben willst?
<JeffJohnson> dakira: 
<JeffJohnson> dakira: suchst du evtl die -C option? Und ich versteh dich die ganze zeit falsch?:P
<JeffJohnson> dakira: tar cvf bla.tar * -C /tmp/, erstellt ein archiv wo alle files im tmp dir drin sind ohne /tmp/ prefix
<dakira> JeffJohnson: jaa.. genau ;)
<dakira> JeffJohnson: danke!
<JeffJohnson> np :D
<dakira> JeffJohnson: ich war gerade schon bei --strip-components angelangt
<JeffJohnson> dakira: hrhr, jo wäre auch gegangen, nur bissel umständlich:-)
<leszek> hi
<dakira> Also ich schreibe gerade ein Skript, welches automatisiert saemtliche mysql-datenbanken sichert (erst die liste der datenbanken auslesen, dann mysqldump). Was mich aergert: Es soll automatisch laufen, daher muss ich zum nutzer das entspr. passwort mitliefern. gerade bei grossen datenbanken wird das passwort dann aber relativ lang in der prozess-liste auftauchen, oder?
<JeffJohnson> dakira: jep das ist nicht optiomal, du kannst mysqldump ein pfad zu einer konfigurationsdatei mitgeben wo user/passwd drin stehen
<dakira> JeffJohnson: ah.. das wusste ich nicht. danke!
<JeffJohnson> np.)
<jokrebel_> hi
<dakira> JeffJohnson: interessanterweise ist bei mir --defaults-extra-file nicht dokumentiert ;)
<JeffJohnson> dakira: ist sone my.cnf datei, wie /etc/mysql/my.cnf
<k3Rn> hallo
<JeffJohnson> dakira: http://support.modwest.com/content/6/242/en/how-do-i-create-a-mycnf-mysql-preference-file.html
<shetlandpony> JeffJohnson's url: http://tinyurl.com/3ngg8hr | Modwest FAQ and Knowledge Base - How do I create a .my.cnf MySQL preference file?
<k3Rn> ich plane gerade meine virtualisierungs hosts neu aufzusetzten. ich überlege nun welche distribution ich einsetzten soll. in meinem fall sollen auf den servern kvm vms gehostet werden. in frage kommt wohl entweder die 10.04 LTS version oder die aktuelle 11.10 mit dem 3.0er kernel (jeweils die server varianten). was würdet ihr mir empfehlen? die alternative zu einen ubuntu server variante wäre sonst scientific linux, somit wäre ich auf der red hat com
<k3Rn> patiblen seite, was in bezug auf kvm und virtualisierung auch sinn machen würde...
<JeffJohnson> k3Rn: debian
<bibear> k3Rn: debian würde ich auch sagen
<k3Rn> gibts bei debian auch LTS versionen?
<ppq> ,ot? leute
<shetlandpony> leute: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<JeffJohnson> k3Rn: für debian stable versionen gibts noch 1jahr support nach dem die nächste stable version erschienen ist
<JeffJohnson> k3Rn: müsstest also vlt alle ~2jahre mal die stable version updaten
<JeffJohnson> also auf eine komplett neues release :)
<JeffJohnson> sicherheitsupdates sollte man natürlich öfters einspielen :)
<jokrebel_> ,ot? JeffJohnsonUnd es ist immer noch Offtopic
<shetlandpony> JeffJohnsonUnd es ist immer noch Offtopic: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<JeffJohnson> jokrebel: weiß ich
<JeffJohnson> jokrebel: was ist das problem daran?
<jokrebel_> JeffJohnson: Um so schlimmer…
<JeffJohnson> ordnungsfetischist? :P
<sysdef> JeffJohnson: s/rdnungs/fftopic/
<shetlandpony> sysdef thinks that jeffjohnson meant: offtopicfetischist? :P
<k3Rn> ich bin schon ins "offtopic" verschwunden ...
<jokrebel_> JeffJohnson: Nur soviel zu _meinem_ Hintergrund: Ich lese hier mit weil ich leuten mit Ubuntu-Problemen helfen will. Diskussionen für und wieder jeglicher Art halten mich aber unnötig von anderen Sachen ab.
<JeffJohnson> jokrebel_: 3-4 zeilen über ein anderes thema muss man schon mal verkraften können 
<ghostcube> JeffJohnson: dafür is der OT channel
<JeffJohnson> o0
<JeffJohnson> in nem forum thread kann ich es ja verstehen, wenn da gleich jemand offtopic brüllt, aber in nem irc-chan find ich es sehr übertrieben
<LetoThe2nd> is ja wieder gut jetzt es wurde mehrfach darauf hingewiesen, in zukunft halten wir uns dran, und sparen uns die aufkommende 1000ste diskussion des themas. ok?
<deem> JeffJohnson: leg dich lieber nicht mit den ops an
<JeffJohnson> deem: können mich gerne kickbannen :p
<LetoThe2nd> JeffJohnson: ist notiert.
<JeffJohnson> ich hau einfach wieder ab wenn ihr euch alle belästigt fühlt von 2-3zeilen offtopic :-)
<JeffJohnson> bye
 * deem zählt da mehr als 8
<LetoThe2nd> deem: pscht. aus.
<koegs> deem: danke, wir brauchen nun wirklich keinen zusätzlichen wachhund
<koegs> oh, Leto war schneller :)
<leszek> wie kann ich per kommandozeile die standardsitzung in lightdm einstellen ? 
<PBeck> hi
<kephra> moin - das is zwar keine ubuntu frage - aber ich moechte meine alte 1gb platte fuer meine freundin fertigmachen, so dass dort eine partition mit filmen und musik (vfat) drauf ist, und eine freie partition wo sie ihr windows installieren kann - ich hab kein windows ;-) Daher die frage, wie muss eine partition table von linux aus aussehen, damit windows sich drauf nachtraeglich installieren kann
<SunTsu> kephra: es gibt da nicht so viele Möglichkeiten es zu verhauen
<bibear> Windows auf 1 Gb?!
<kephra> also reicht es, wenn ich im vorderen bereich der platte platz lasse ohne partition - oder muss ich ihr ne partition anlegen?
<SunTsu> kephra: Die x86 Partitionstabelle ist das alte MSDOS-Format, aber der Platzbedarf ist eventuell etwas größer als 1GB
 * kephra hat noch nie ein windows installiert - kommt windows mit vorpartionierten platten klar?
<SunTsu> kephra: Ja, sicher
<SunTsu> 1GB halte ich für Filme und Musik schon etwas eng, da noch Windows draufhauen zu wollen..
<kephra> SunTsu, und es fragt einen dann bei der installation, auf welche der partitionen es sich installieren soll
<kephra> *oups* s/1gb/1tb/
<shetlandpony> sorry kephra, can't find '1gb' in *oups's last line
<SunTsu> kephra: _das_ liest sich besser. Ja, Du kannst "Laufwerke" anlegen und auswählen es soll, sprich Windows hat ein Partionierungswerkzeug. Allerdings hat das mit Linux nun garnichts mehr zu tun ;)
<kephra> welche partiton id soll ich denen denn dann geben?
<bibear> kephra: ich glaub Windows will unbedingt ganz vorne sitzen, also bei mir hat es sonst immer gemeckert
<SunTsu> kephra: Du machst Dir zuviele Gedanken. Probier es einfach aus. Gerade wenn noch keine Daten drauf sind kann da eigentlich kaum was schiefgehen. Zur Not mit (g|qt)parted Windows anschliessend in seine Schranken weisen
<kephra> na ja - ich will ja auf ca 3/4 der platte vorher filme und musik drauf kopieren
<bibear> kephra: mach erst die partitionierung, dann Windows und hau dann Musik und Filme drauf
<kephra> bibear, muss die zweite partition fuer ein windows eine logische sein, oder duerfen dass auch mehrere primary sein?
<SunTsu> kephra: Windows mag primäre lieber, zumindest war es früher mal so
<bibear> kephra: da bin ich jetzt überfragt, ich nehm vorzugsweise primäre
<SunTsu> Allerdings kommt mir das hier gerade wie Windows support vor *g*
<Bello> mittlerweile ist das windows egal. es gibt nur ne begrenzung von maximal 4 primären partitionen
<kephra> hier hat doch bestimmt jemand nen dual boot mit mehreren partitionen am laufen?
<SunTsu> kephra: Es gibt sogar ein Howto zu, Doku en masse
<kephra> kann da mal jemand nen `sfdisk -l` machen?
<Bello> und die 1te logische erzeugt auch eine platzhalter primäre partition. also 3 primäre und dann weitere logische partitionen sind möglich
<Bello> kephra: wozu brauchst du das fdisk?
<kephra> um zu sehen, wie eine platte aussieht, wenn erst windows, und dann zusaetzlich linux installiert wurde, und um zu sehen, welche partition ID's die fuer ntfs und vfat wirklich verwenden
<SunTsu> kephra: Du machst es komplizierter als es ist
<kephra> ich seh das nur schon kommen, dass ich ne platte mit filmen vorbeibring, und das dumme winxp kommt nicht damit klar
<kephra> notfalls nen damn small linux auf USB mitnehmen
<SunTsu> kephra: Dann mach einfach eine ext4-Partition ans Ende, lass vorne frei, und leg mit WinXP vorne eine Partition an und installier darauf
<SunTsu> kephra: und wenn Du ganz sichergehen willst legst Du erst eine leere Partition für Windows an, legst dann eine Datenpartition an, beides primär, und löschst die für Windows anschliessend wieder
<kephra> und partition type 0C (fuer VFAT of grosser SATA platte)?
<SunTsu> probier's aus
<kephra> das probiers aus wollt ich ja grad vermeiden - sind gute 30km fahrt, und etliche stunden kopieren vorher
<kephra> hatte gehofft dass ubuntu user noch nen windows zusaetzlich auf platte haben, und mal kurz nachschauen koennen `sfdisk -l` wie das richtig aussieht, wenn erst windows, und dann linux installert wird
<SunTsu> kephra: Wenn Du eine Partition mit vfat formatiert bekommst und sie groß genug ist dann klappt das schon auch mit Windows
<deem> kephra: es ist egal wie das aussieht. es ist so richtig, wie man das da draufpackt. warum machst du da so eine doktorarbeit daraus?
<SunTsu> zudem, mit einem Knoppix auf USB-Stick und parted, in welcher Oberfläche auch immer, kann man nahezu alles reparieren, wenn was nicht passt
<BigNuke> Hallo allerseits
<BigNuke> bin ich hier richtig mit Problemen mit unity?
<grossing> wenn Ubuntu im Spiel ist ja
<BigNuke> ist es
<BigNuke> 11.~
<BigNuke> 10
<BigNuke> Also - Ubuntu 11.10 und Probleme mit Unity 3D - würde mich freuen wenn mir jemand helfen kann
<zLouD> Hat jemand eine Idee wie ich erzwingen kann dass ein Programm `tcp` anstelle von `tcp6` nutzt?
<leszek> BigNuke: stell einfach deiner Frage, sonst kann man dir nicht helfen
<leszek> s/deiner/deine
<LetoThe2nd> BigNuke: kleiner tip - es funktioniert hier nicht so, dass man erst einen supporter sucht und dem dann löcher in den bauch fragt (und er wahrscheinlich eh nicht alle antworten kennt). sondern man stellt einfach die frage, und wenns wer weiss wird er antworten.
<BigNuke> okäy, ich dachte bevor ich hier den channel sprenge frag ich erstmal :)
<LetoThe2nd> fragen sind bevorzugt knackig, kurz, kompakt, enthalten keine umschweife, aber eine präzise fehlerbeschriebung und eventuell auftretende fehlermeldungen :)
<BigNuke> Aber gut. Also - in Unity 3D werden weder das Starter-Panel noch das System-Panel angezeigt. (Trat auf nachdem ich den compiz-manager öffnete - ohne veränderung irgendwelcher einstellungen) - ein unity --reset gibt am ende "This should never happen. You should propably file a bug about this" aus.
<BigNuke> log file vom reset... versuche ich gerade zu erstellen
<LetoThe2nd> zLouD: "ein programm" ist nicht direkt aussagekräftig. wenn das in dem ding hartkodiert ist... dann wohl nur mit fiesen tricks oder codeänderung.
<BigNuke> Hat jemand damit schonmal Erfahrung gehabt / weiß was zu tun ist?
<BigNuke> kleiner Zusatz - Unity 2D scheint einwandfrei zu funktionieren
<leszek> unity2d nutzt kein compiz :P
<BigNuke> daran könnte es liegen :)
<ring0> sagt mal, in dem sevenmachines ppa, was es bis vor kurzem für flash 64-bit gab, waren da außer dem flashplugin64-installer noch andere pakete drin? mitlerweile gibt es das ja nicht mehr
<BigNuke> beim gerade laufen reset gibt GTK-Warning **: Im Modulpfad >>Pixmap<< konnte keine Theme-Engine gefunden werden
<BigNuke> ganze 4 mal
<leszek> warnings sind meist uninteressant
<leszek> besonders,wenn sie nur das theme betreffen
<BigNuke> dann lass ich ihn wohl einfach mal machen
<BigNuke> jedenfalls nutzt compiz gerade - hoffentlich ein gutes zeichen - 100% eines CPU-Kerns.
<apollo13> das meinst du jetzt nicht ernst oder?
<BigNuke> ?
<apollo13> wie soll 100% auslastung nen gutes zeichen sein
<BigNuke> in der Hoffnung dass es heißt "ich bin noch dran, moment" - hab ich das einfach mal so gedeutet
<BigNuke> aber jetzt würde ich auch behaupten dass ein reset keine 10+ minuten dauert
<BigNuke> und nach den warnings kam gar nichts mehr.
<BigNuke> und der Bildschirm ist nur noch schwarz (vorher war noch der Hintergrund zu sehen)
<BigNuke> und auf kill-signale reagiert compiz auch net oO
<grossing> nicht mehr ganz so gutes Zeichen
<BigNuke> allerdings nicht
<BigNuke> vor allem hat sich jetzt ein compiz --replace aufgetan
<BigNuke> mit 100% auf nem anderen kern
<BigNuke> ich ... reboote mal -.-
<webbekks> mahlzeit
<BigNuke> so.
<BigNuke> ich würde behaupten - ich bräuchte echt Hilfe :D
<webbekks> dann frag doch einfach erstmal...
<LetoThe2nd> webbekks: hat er schon, ist ok
<leszek> BigNuke: leg mal nen neuen user an um sicherzugehen, dass es nicht an der config liegt
<BigNuke> ok - wie?
<LetoThe2nd> webbekks: anscheinend irgendein amok laufendes compiz
<webbekks> auch schön...
<BigNuke> total
<leszek> BigNuke: indem du die benutzerverwaltung startest und dort nen user anlegst :P
<BigNuke> per Konsole? :D
<apollo13> man adduser bzw useradd
<leszek> sudo adduser <username>
<linux4ever> hi
<linux4ever> Ich kriege auf meinem frisch installierten System diese Fehlermeldung bei Firefox starten: http://www.abload.de/img/alert_001iadvf.png
<BigNuke> ok - ich logge mich gerade ein. mal schauen....
<linux4ever> Kann mir jemand helfen? Danke im Voraus
<apollo13> linux4ever: guck mal die permissions in deinem home durch
<LetoThe2nd> linux4ever: a) bei welchem programm b) lsb_release -a in ein pastebin, bitte.
<BigNuke> leszek: ok - der neue user startet Unity 3D ohne Problem
<apollo13> LetoThe2nd: steht doch bei firefox
<LetoThe2nd> apollo13: ah. bleibt noch b)
<leszek> BigNuke: dann ist es ein config problem, lösch mal die config von compiz. Wo die genau liegt weiß ich nicht, .compiz ? ~/.config/compiz oder ~/.gconf
<linux4ever> @LetoThe2nd http://pastie.org/2826825
<leszek> vielleicht weiß es ja einer genau
<apollo13> linux4ever: falscher channel, hier gehts um ubuntu
<LetoThe2nd> linux4ever: danke sehr, auf wiedersehen.
<BigNuke> leszek - ok ich schau mal (mim neuen user ;) ) nach wo die genau liegt
<linux4ever> apollo13 Ist ja fast das selbe ;-(
<LetoThe2nd> linux4ever: und nein, das ist nicht diskutabel. hatten wir schon oft genug. vielen dank für dein verständnis.
<apollo13> linux4ever: nein, linux mint ist zu blöd ordentliche installer zu bauen -- qed
<linux4ever> aha
<linux4ever> ich sag mal nichts
<mus4> Hallo, gibt es bei gnome3 einen Button oder Tastenkombination, mit dem ich alle offenen Fenster minimieren kann?
<leszek> mus4, ich schau mal nach
<BigNuke> leszek: könnte eine gconf.xml richtig sein?
<leszek> BigNuke: jo es scheint nen gconf eintrag zu sein
<leszek> mus4: standardmäßig nicht, aber du kannst es nachrüsten bzw. einstellen
<xzise> Hallo, ich möchte meine home Partition vergrößern
<xzise> die ist mit ecrypt verschlüsselt
<xzise> Irgendwie so zumindest ;)
<xzise> Kann ich da einfach mit LiveCD booten und mit GParted vergrößern?
<mus4> leszek: wie kann ich es nachrüsten?
<leszek> mus4: systemeinstellungen -> tastatur -> tastaturkürzel -> fenster -> navigation
<leszek> dort der eintrag alle fenster ... 
<BigNuke> ok. gconf.xml gelöscht - panels immern och nicht da
<leszek> sry : alle normalen fenster ...
<mus4> leszek, funktioniert, danke
<leszek> :)
<BigNuke> luki nope
<BigNuke> oh, sorry. falsches fenster - aber schön dass es bei dir funktioniert mus4 :)
<BigNuke> leszek: mir wurde eine --rescursive-reset empfohlen
<BigNuke> das rteste ich jetzt
<leszek> k
<BigNuke> hat nichts gebracht. zumindest nicht in /appz/compiz-1
<BigNuke> ok. gconf löschen -> hat nix gebracht, gconftool-2 --recursive-reset hat auch nix gebracht. ein anderer user startet unity 3D ohne Probleme
<BigNuke> hat noch jemand Ideen? :(
<leszek> BigNuke: lösch den ganzen .gconf ordner :P
<BigNuke> ist das jetzt ernst gemeint? das :P erweckt nicht so den Eindruck :D
<apollo13> naja alles was mit .gnome .d|gconf beginnt löschen hilft zumeist -- aber dann sind alle einstellungen weg
<Minipluto>  umbenennen tuts auch. Dann kann man es wieder leicht rückgängig machen, falls es nichts gebracht hat
<LupusE> hi
<BigNuke> ok. ich den ordner vorsichtshalber erstmal umbenannt - und mich neu angemeldet. selbes problem, aber ein neuer .gconf ordner wurde angelegt
<BigNuke> und ich hab gesehen dass ein kleines... "info fenster" erscheint in dem steht "External Monitor not detected"
<BigNuke> leszek: könnte das damit zusammenhängen?
<BigNuke> hi Luki 
<Luki> hey nuke :)
<BigNuke> leszek: dieses "external monitor not detected" erscheint nur beim user mit dem problem - beim neu angelegeten mit funktionierendem unity 3d nicht
<bullgard4> LupusE: Guten Abend!
<beat111> Hallo zusammen. Ich habe gerade die live CD von 11.10 gestarted und nun will das System einen user name und password von mir?
<beat111> Was gebe ich ein?
<whatever_42> wtf?!
<whatever_42> ne live cd mit passwort wie geil :D
<Frickelpit> beat111: probiers mal nur mit enter drücken
<beat111> jo 11.10 64 bit.
<beat111> Frickelpit: LOL
<beat111> Meinst du nicht das hätte ichg schon versucht?
<Frickelpit> beat111: da du es nicht erwähnt hast, nein
<beat111> Es steht auf "other" und will einen user and pass.
<k1l> probier mal ubuntu mit ubuntu
<Frickelpit> probier mal als user ubuntu passwort leer
<beat111> Habe schon alles ausprobiert. admin/admion guest/guest
<whatever_42> root oder ubuntu aber admin garantiert net ^^
<k1l> admin ist unter linux eher unüblich
<Frickelpit> root ganz bestimmt nicht
<whatever_42> ja aber admin garantiert auch net ^^
<beat111> ubuntu/ubtuntu geht nicht
<beat111> root/root auch net
<Frickelpit> von wo hast du die iso geladen?
<whatever_42> ja root wäre wirklcih ungewöhnlich geb ich ja zu
<beat111> Seit wann braucht man für die live CV einen Login? :( Ich benutze Ubuntu seit 8.04 und habe noch nie einen gebraucht. Ist das neu?
<beat111> DIe ISO ist direkt von Ubuntu.com
<whatever_42> von wo hast du die ios?
<beat111> 64 bit
<k1l> ubuntu und kein passwort vlt. ansonsten ist das was, was voreingestellt ist. vlt das iso persistent angelegt und nen user angelegt?
<Frickelpit> checksum geprüft?
<beat111> Ich starte nochmal neu.
<xzise> Hi, ich habe eine /home partition und diese ist mit ecrypt verschlüsselt. Wenn ich diese /home Partition vergrößern will, kann ich das einfach?
<benjamin_> hi
<hjaekel> xzise: du meinst eCryptfs?
<xzise> ja
<beat111> Jetzt geht es. Es war der Bildschirmschoner. Aber user/pass weiß ich immernoch nicht davon.
<benjamin_> nach der installation von kde sind die fonts unter gnome firefox unschön. ich hab kde wieder deinstalliert, hat aber nix gebracht. weitere ideen?
<rodriguez> guten abend 
<guntbert> beat111: passwort war immer leer, user war immer ubuntu
<hjaekel> xzise: dann kannst du das partitionsende nach hinten schieben und dann resize2fs laufen lassen
<hjaekel> aber bitte vorher schön backup machen :-)
<xzise> hjaekel, hmmm okay
<whatever_42> ich hab mal eine frage angenommen ich habe eine 10 gb platte in /mnt/Data gemounted was passiert wenn ich jetzt eine 12 gb große zip datei oder was auch immer da rein zu schieben versuche?
<xzise> Und kommt gparted damit zurecht?
<k1l> whatever_42: dann bricht er ab wenn voll ist
<xzise> Ich meine das vergrößert/verkleinert die FS doch auch?
<rodriguez> wollte mal fragen ob sich hier vielleicht Gans zufällig jemand ein bisschen mit Mikrocontrollern auskennt ? schreib da morgen ne probe und ich verstehe da irgendwie nicht alles :D oder gibt’s hier nen deutschen offtopic Chanel sonst frage ich da da passt das ja besser hin denke ich ^^
<whatever_42> ok also er schreibt dann nicht irgendwie weiter auf die eigentliche platte die unter / gemounted ist?
<hjaekel> keine ahnung, ich habe immer nur fdisk verwendet
<k1l> ,ot? rodriguez 
<shetlandpony> rodriguez: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<rodriguez> ah so heist der deutsche channel danke :)
<hjaekel> xzise: aber um ecryptfs musst du dich nicht kümmern, das liegt ja als layer auf dem eigentlichen dateisystem (ext3/4)
<xzise> hjaekel, achso okay gut :P
<Gagarin> Hallo, wie kann ich mein / versuchsweise mal ro machen und wie bekomme ich es dann wieder rw?
<Gagarin> remount klappt nicht, weil, logischerweise ist das device beschäftigt
<ppq> Gagarin: mit mount -o ro,remount eigentlich.. aber wenn es nicht klappt, keine ahnung
<LetoThe2nd> z.b. mal in der fstab ändern. aber ne livecd zum zurückändern bereithaben.
<LetoThe2nd> allerdings wird ein normales ubuntu mit nem ro-root nicht glücklich.
<LetoThe2nd> ls -al /etc/mtab
<LetoThe2nd> sry, ETERM
<Gagarin> Es geht mir darum dass ich es aus diversen gründen auf einer sd-karte habe
<Gagarin> und die möchte ich vor zerstörung bewahren
<Gagarin> und dem zwangs remount auf ro zuvorkommen
<Gagarin> das passiert nämlich leider früher oder später
<LetoThe2nd> Gagarin: halbwissen yay.
<Gagarin> mein home-dir ist woanders
<Gagarin> LetoThe2nd: mehr hab ich leider nicht
<Gagarin> sonst würd ich ja nicht nachfragen
<LetoThe2nd> Gagarin: sinnvoller wäre definitiv, die schreibzugriffe abzustellen, anstatt sie abzuwürgen. denk mal über die verwendung von tmpfs nach, noatime, etc.pp. 
<LetoThe2nd> Gagarin: es gibt im netz doch soooo viele anstösse für ssd-optimierung. such dir was aus.
<Gagarin> nur ist das keine ssd, die doch einiges ab kann im vergleich zu einer sd-karte und deshalb suche ich noch der burtalo-variante
<LetoThe2nd> Gagarin: quatsch.
<LetoThe2nd> plus, was ist schlimm an einer kaputten 5€-karte.
<Gagarin> Subjektive erfahrung: die sd-karte ist nach einer Woche kapput, auch mit noatime etc
<Gagarin> ja, aber die neuinstallation nervt ein wenig
<LetoThe2nd> man könnte ja z.b. ein masterimage ziehen. und das mit der woche halte ich, mit verlaub, für ausgemachten nonsens.
<ppq> sd-karte? mach dir lieber ein persistentes live-system, Gagarin
<LetoThe2nd> oder so. sehr guter ansatz.
<Roccodera> guten abend die herren(und damen alls auser mir noch jemand anwesend ist) ich habe da eine mittelgroße ubuntukrise. wäre jemand so gütig zu vercuhen mir einem absoluten linux n00b zu helfen?
<LetoThe2nd> ,frag? Roccodera 
<shetlandpony> Roccodera: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<beat111> Könnte mir jemand bitte hiermit helfen? http://pastebin.com/jXmShzVX
<beat111> Es klappt so nicht. Habe ich einen Befehl vergessen oder falsch ausgeführt?
<apollo13> ja du willst wiki.ubuntuusers.de lesen (such dort nach grub reparatur)
<apollo13> und btw grub installiert man im normalfall auf /dev/sda und nicht in die partition
<Roccodera> also es ist so: ich habe heute versucht auf ein hp netbook mit win7(32) ubuntu 11.10 zu instaliern. nach einigen anlaufschwierigkeiten ging es fast mit der 64 bit version. das erste problem war das ich ab einem gewissen punkt in der ersteinrichtung nicht weiterkam(nämlich da wo ich unsinnigerweise das nutzerbild wählen sollte) ich hatte eins gewählt leider jedoch keinen ok oder enter oder weiter knopf gesehn.
<Roccodera>  nach einigem hin und her dachte ich es wäre alles rum udn hab nach seinen anleitungen nen neustart eingeleitet leider konnt ich mich danach ned einlogen. nach erneutem neustart udn der meldung des systems von wegn: datenträger mit instalationsgedöns kann entfernt werden und danach enter drücken passierte nichts für ca 10 min und da ich zu ungeduldig war hab ich einen totalresen(lies: strom aus fürn den rechner)
<Roccodera>  gemacht uns seitdem geht nichts mehr. entweder ich sitz ewig vor nem black screen und dem cursor oder es steht nur eine line text da(die ich nache rmal abtipen kann falls nötig) ich danke im vorra
<Roccodera> us und mir sind meine fehler zum teil bewusst(keine hard resets mehr). btw: sollte ich es das nächste mal mit der 32bit version probiert da vorher win auch in 32 war? das aber nur am rand. ich hoff ees kann wer hlfen
<apollo13> oO
<whatever_42> ja das dachte ich auch :D
<LetoThe2nd> Roccodera: nimm dies als erste offizielle ermahnung, hier _KEINE_ _FLOODPASTES_ reinzuknallen. danke.
<Roccodera> ps: sorry für die tippfehler. hab zu schnell getippt<.<
<Funfood> nein, zu viel
<Roccodera> Leto: ich kann nix dafür wenn ich viel text brauch um mein problem zu erklärn
<bibear> ,paste? Roccodera 
<shetlandpony> Roccodera: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<Roccodera> was ist das? ich hab das gerd ehrlich alles selbst geschrieben<.<
<bibear> Kannst du auch für selbst geschriebenen Text nehmen ;)
<LetoThe2nd> Roccodera: vor allem hätte es locker inzwei zeilen gepasst.
<LetoThe2nd> Roccodera: ne livecd bootet korrekt?
<Roccodera> ne inzwischen die auch nicht mehr.da des netbook kein eignes laufwerk hat hab ich n externes udn ich habs nun wieder angeschlossen und es geht nimmer
<Roccodera> hab auch boot reihenfolge geändert wie zuvor . bringt nix
<LetoThe2nd> Roccodera: dann ist schritt #1: bring ein livesystem an den start. hint: mittlerweile reicht bei vielen geräten nicht mehr die bootreihenfolge zu ändern, man muss auch beim start irgendne taste drücken um dann die bootquelle auswählen zu können.
<Roccodera> leto: und das soll wie gehen? hab schon versucht über usb ne version zur verfügung zu stellen nd über cd.. ich weis ned weiter.. wie gesagt: n00b
<LetoThe2nd> ,tabcompletion? Roccodera, dann klappts auch mit dem highlighting
<shetlandpony> Roccodera, dann klappts auch mit dem highlighting: Bei vielen IRC-Clients ist es moeglich mit Hilfe der Tab-Taste den Nickname anderer Nutzer zu vervollstaendigen. Tippe beispielsweise shet<Tab> um shetlandpony zu erhalten. Derartiges Verhalten ist im Uebrigen an vielen Stellen anzutreffen, beispielsweise auch im Grossteil der Shells.
<LetoThe2nd> Roccodera: und sorry, wie die tastenkombinationen bei deinem gerät sind weiss _ich_ nicht. bei meinen asus meistens ESC oder F8.
<Roccodera> LetoThe2nd ok ich versuchs jetz mal bin aber grad iwie im startup menu gelandet
<LetoThe2nd> kurzform: usb-laufwerk mit livecd dran hängen oder bootfähigen stick, dann beim bios screen der knopf für die auswahl drücken. heisst manchmal z.b. auch "BBS popup" oder ähnlich.
<Roccodera> Oo mit f8 gings grad dh ich fang mit der instalation von vorne an
<LetoThe2nd> Roccodera: jo. und das ist ein netbook? atom?
<Roccodera> LetoThe2nd hmm steht intel atom inside. kp wurd in russland gekauft ohne mein zutun
<LetoThe2nd> *facepalm*
<Roccodera> . . .
<Roccodera> jaja frauen und technik ich weis..
<LetoThe2nd> das hat damit nix zu tun, sondern damit dass du offensichtlich keinen schimmer hast was da vor dir liegt. das ist völlig geschlechtsunspezifisch.
<LetoThe2nd> weil a) wenns ein atom ist und b) es unter 4gb ram ist bist du mit der 32b-version sicher besser dran.
<Roccodera> hmm ist ja nicht mein gerät. ist des meiner oma. iwie hängt das teil aufm startschriftzug ubuntu fest
<Roccodera> LetoThe2nd hmm und wie/wo guck ich bei diesem ding jetz nach wieviel ram ?
<LetoThe2nd> Roccodera: dann finds raus. seh ich ehrlich gesagt nicht als meine aufgabe. meistens steht z.b. was im bios.
<cronos10> virtual box ose erkennt keine usb geräte...?
<LetoThe2nd> cronos10: noch nie.
<bibear> Roccodera: auf einem Netbook würde ich auch eher mit der 32b Version arbeiten
<Roccodera> bibear hmm ok ich schau jetz ma nach
<cronos10> gibts ne virtual box mit usb support...?
<LetoThe2nd> cronos10: erm... hast du überhaupt auch nur eine zeile zu dem thema gelesen?
<cronos10> ja, ich hab gelesen das es da was Propertieres geben soll...was ich nicht haben möchte.
<LetoThe2nd> cronos10: too bad. you lose.
<cronos10> ich muß doch noch anders in einer virtual box ne usb platte zum funktionieren bringen?
<LetoThe2nd> cronos10: sub-support für virtual box ist die puel extension und die ist closed source. punktausende.
<LetoThe2nd> s/sub-/usb/
<shetlandpony> letothe2nd meant: cronos10: usbsupport für virtual box ist die puel extension und die ist closed source. punktausende.
<cronos10> danke.
<jokrebel_> gn8
<waterstorm> hi
<waterstorm> suche ein programm, mit dem ich sichere passwörter erzeugen kann
<LetoThe2nd> bin dann mal. gute nacht.
<hjaekel> waterstorm: keepassx hat so eine funktion
<k1l> waterstorm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<PBeck> Hirn 2.0 kann sichere passwörter erzeugen :)
<PBeck> wobei die verlinkte seite verdammt gut aussieht - kann man hirn-kapazitäten sparen :)
<zLouD> Würde mir jemand hier helfen Sobby unter einem ubuntu-server zum laufen zu kriegen?
<zLouD> Es startet etc. allerdings kann ich nicht verbinden, netstat meldet außerdem dass es tcp6 nutzt, es soll aber tcp nutzen
<bullgard4> '~$ evince /usr/sha/seahorse/C/figures//seahorse-window.png; Unable to open document. File type PNG-Bild (image/png) is npt supported.' Würde Evince das schaffen mit einem speziellen Plug-in?
<zLouD> wtf
<zLouD> Versuch es mal mit eog 
<zLouD> …
<zLouD> evince ist für PDF Dokumente
<BigNuke> nabend - war gerade schonmal hier, musste aber leider schnell weg. Jedenfalls - Unity 3D startet nicht vernünftigt, ohne tray / Starter-Panel. Compiz reset und unity reset waren bisher erfolglos - weiß jemand rat?
<matthias_94> BigNuke: hat Unity 3D vorher immer funktioniert? Schon Unity 2D probiert?
<BigNuke> matthias_94: ja hat es - und ha 2D funktioniert
<BigNuke> mit einem anderen user funktiniert unity 3D auch
<BigNuke> gconftool-2 --recursive-reset hat nichts gebracht
<BigNuke> %gconf.xml löschen auch nicht
<matthias_94> Dann empfehle ich dir einfach einen neuen user anzulegen, und den zu deinem hauptuser zu machen, ist wohl die einfachste lösung
<BigNuke> ist es mit Sicherheit - aber nicht die schönste :(
<bullgard4> zLouD: Mit eog funktioniert es gut.  --  Meine Frage war aber, ob Evince das auch schafft mit einem speziellen Plug-in.
<matthias_94> bzw, den konfigurationsordner des funktionierenden users in das eigene home-verzeichneis kopieren
<BigNuke> das wäre der .gconf oder in ~/ oder?
<BigNuke> oder = ordner
<zLouD> bullgard4: Du kochst deine Eier doch auch nicht im Teekocher …
<zLouD> Aber wenn du nen spezielles Plugin für den Teekocher hast
<zLouD> bullgard4: Der Source von evince ist offen, wenn du fähig genug bist kannst du sicher sowas basteln
<bullgard4> zLouD: Danke!
<matthias_94> BigNuke: ich würde mal die ordner gconf und gconf.d kopieren und evtl auch config
<matthias_94> BigNuke: sry, .config lieber nicht
<BigNuke> hm...
<bibear> Wenn ubuntu live sagt WLAN ist in Reichweite und Passwort ist richtig eingegeben u
<bibear> Nd so, aber es geht nicht verbinden, was kann das sein...?
<BigNuke> matthias_94: lieber nicht? ... okäy, ich hab jetzt den gesamten .gconf ornder kopiert, ich schätze mal das war dabei :D
<matthias_94> bibear: ein proxy. allerdings bezweifle ich das du einen proxyserver zuhause hast^^
<BigNuke> matthias_94: jedenfalls hat es nichts gebrahct
<matthias_94> BigNuke: .config ist ein eigener ordner (so wie .gconf und .gconfd)
<bibear> matthias_94: doch hab ich, aber er verbindet sich ja gar nicht mit dem WLAN, also bricht die Verbindung einfach ab
<matthias_94> BigNuke: dann hilft wirklich nur neuen user anlegen, und alle daten zu übersiedeln.
<BigNuke> grmpf...
<bibear> matthias_94: und das Problem sitzt nicht bei mir sondern jemand anderes in nem query hat's
<BigNuke> das ist doch mist hier :D (oder bei 2D zu bleiben - wobei da das starter panel nicht so schön verschwindet)
<matthias_94> bibear: dann musst du noch unter system->einstellungen->netzwerk-proxy den proxy angeben (falls du das noch nicht gemacht hast)
<sash_> ls
<matthias_94> BigNuke: oder das, aber einen neuen user anlegen ist eh nicht so schlimm. musste ich schon mehrmals machen ;)
<BigNuke> naja. danke trotzdem für die hilfe -.-
<bibear> matthias_94: ne daran liegts nicht, des ist sicher
<waterstorm> kann man sftp auf einem rechner, welcher im internet ist, laufen lassen und dann sicher schlafen?
<waterstorm> oder muss man sich ständig sorgen machen?
<waterstorm> welcher auch noch gechroote accounts bereitstellt
<waterstorm> ?
<matthias_94> bibear: dann weiß ich auch nicht weiter
<BigNuke> matthias_94: naja, das ist aber keine garantie dass es nicht nochmal funktioniert :D beim ersten reset versuch hat er mir den beruhigenden Text "This should never happen. You should probably file a bug about this" ausgespuckt. Und im unklaren darüber wie man terminal output speichert... konnte ich genau das nicht machen :D
<BigNuke> *nicht nochmal passiert
<bibear> matthias_94: ok danke
<matthias_94> BigNuke: was hast du gemacht bevor dass passiert ist? solltest du einfach nicht mehr machen :D
<waterstorm> ist sftp über internet sicher vor angriffen?
<waterstorm> übers
<BigNuke> also eigentlich hab ich nur CompizConfig Manager geÖFFNET - nicht mal was anderes darin gemacht
<matthias_94> BigNuke: welche Ubuntu Version? hab schon ähnliche erlebt und weiß auch noch von anderen Usern, denen sowas passiert ist
<BigNuke> 11.10
<BigNuke> matthias_94: die hatten nicht zufällig eine Lösung oder? :)
<matthias_94> hm, hab zur zeit ubuntu 11.04, gleiches problem. nop, bis jz hab ich noch nichts gefunden :D
<BigNuke> na klasse :D
<BigNuke> scheinen ja mehrere mit unity probleme zu haben -.-
<matthias_94> hatte das problem mit gnome :)
<BigNuke> Ich frag mich ja wann der "Throw that bugs on the market"-trend aufhört.
<matthias_94> naja, die nächste lts wird wahrscheinlich wieder stabil sein. es wurde halt jede menge umgebaut
<BigNuke> wünschenswert wäre das allerdings.
<BigNuke> Nur macht es keinen guten Eindruck wenn direkt die ersten Linux-Gehversuche  -  genau diese hier  -  gründlich in die Hose gehen :D
<matthias_94> jap, allerdings sind mir bis auf das problem mit ccsm noch keine wirklichen bugs aufgefallen. 
<matthias_94> stimmt, das ist nicht so toll :D
<matthias_94> aber hier gibts eh eine große community die hilfsbereit ist :)
<BigNuke> jupp, immerhin
<BigNuke> ich hab aber gerade festgestellt dass ich alles andere öffnen kann
<BigNuke> ich hab oben ein panel (wo normalweise diese tray dingen da wäre) mit "Datei" "bearbeiten" etc
<matthias_94> interessant :O 
<BigNuke> und kann damit die Ordneransicht öffnen - und dann die Verknüpfungen in /usr/share/applications/ aufrufen
<BigNuke> ja, sehr interessant möchte ich meinen
<matthias_94> kannst du dir das seitenpanel neu einrichten?
<ring1> bibear, vielleicht muss eine statische ip vergeben werden, weil kein dhcp aktiviert ist?
<BigNuke> sofern ich eine Verknüpfung dafür finde ... also ich weiß dass unity-2d-verknüpfungen vorhanden sind
<BigNuke> moment
<bibear> ring1: kann sein, mal Schaun 
<BigNuke> matthias_94: welches... Programm müsste ich denn dafür öffnen? :D
<BigNuke> (
<matthias_94> keine ahnung. arbeite selbst eig nur mit gnome und da ist das alles ein wenig anders
<BigNuke> mhm... ich klicke mich mal hier durch -.-
<BigNuke> aber vllt liest ja gerade jemand mit der zufällig mit unity arbeitet?.... nein?... schade :D
<matthias_94> BigNuke: tut mir leid dass ich dir nicht weiterhelfen konnte. hab das problem damals einfach gelöst indem ich einen neuen user angelegt hab. die config dateien für die programme hab ich dann einfach in mein neues home-verzeichnis koiert. muss jz leider aufhören. hoffentlich schaffst du es das problem irgendwie zu lösen :) gn8
<BigNuke> matthias_94: kannste du ja nichts für, trotzdem danke :)
<BigNuke> ich werd mein bestes geben. gn8!
<waterstorm> gn8 matthias_94
<matthias_94> gn8 an alle :)
<jojo4> hi, weiß jemand wie ich den druckbefehl ändern kann? ich möchte dann beim drucken (z.b. aus Evince) automatisch das programm "gtklp" gestartet wird, anstatt des normalen druckdialoges
<k1l> hmm, was ist denn bei oneiric der untschied zwischen nvidia-current und nvidia-current-updates ? current ist: 280.13-0ubuntu6  und current updates ist: 280.13-0ubuntu5
<apollo13> k1l: vlt sagt dir nen apt-cache show für was das zeugs ist…
<apollo13> oh da ist in der tat kein unterschied
<apollo13> playya: du willst dein passwort als serverpasswort senden, dann sehen wir hier nicht von welcher ip du kommst ;)
<waterstorm> wie mache ich einen server, der mit einer dyndns.org-adresse verbunden ist, sicher?
<waterstorm> darauf läuft nur ein sftp-server
<waterstorm> nämlich sftpd
<apollo13> via iptables und pubkey auth
<waterstorm> gehts anstatt mit iptables auch mit nem script, z.b. fail2ban?
<waterstorm> weil ich kenne mich mit iptables recht wenig aus
<k1l> waterstorm: gucken, dass keine anderen services laufen.
<waterstorm> dadrauf soll dann nur noch ein teamspeak-server drauf laufen
<waterstorm> mehr nicht
<apollo13> ach diese komische software
<apollo13> schau dass die in nem chroot läuft ;)
<waterstorm> gibts ne anleitung, wie man programme chrottet?
<apollo13> sicherlich
<k1l> http://askubuntu.com/questions/66548/whats-the-difference-between-the-nvidia-current-and-nvidia-current-updates-pac   das updates soll wohl ab und zu geupdatet werden und der current beleibt der gleiche.
<shetlandpony> k1l's url: http://tinyurl.com/cke7vdv
<ring1> k1l, interessant
<apollo13> naja ubuntu will doch inzwischen so oder so support für neue hardware nachliefern
<waterstorm> apollo13: warum kann ich den ts-server nicht ohne chroot laufen lassen?
<apollo13> weil nicht opensource software auf nem server so oder so schon kritisch genug ist
<apollo13> und mumble so oder so besser ist :)
<waterstorm> wenn man mumble benutzt, bräuchte man dann kein chroot?
<apollo13> brauchen ist relativ, sicherer ist man immer mit
<jojo4> ich möchte eigentlich nur, dass der Evince den druckbefehl "gtklp" verwendet (anstatt "lp" glaube ich), ich finde mit google dazu einfach nichts
<waterstorm> apollo13: ohne chroot, aber mit nem script, wie z.b. fail2ban sollte der server doch sicher genug sein,oder?
<apollo13> du vergleichst gerade autos mit zügen
<apollo13> und sowas wie sicher gibt es nicht
<waterstorm> und relativ sicher, ich möchte einfach nur beruhigt schlafen können und nicht angst um meine daten haben
<waterstorm> backup mache ich trotzdem 
<waterstorm> fritzbox kümmert sich um die firewall 
<apollo13> naja sobald jemand auf dem rechner ist kommt er im normalfall auf die fritzbox auch^^
<waterstorm> jo...
<waterstorm> getrennte netze wären besser,oder?
<waterstorm> Subnetze
<apollo13> jojo4: evince tut da gar nix, das leitet nur an gtk weiter
<apollo13> waterstorm: wenn der server nicht im selben subnetz wie die fritzbox steht wirds etwas schwierig den ins netz zu bekommen
<waterstorm> ich hab eh vor, dass netzwerk gegen ende diesenjahres bzw. im frühjahr nächstes jahr umzugestalten
<apollo13> arg und gtk ist mal wieder nen krampf dank C :/
<waterstorm> apollo13: kennste ipcop?
<jojo4> apollo13: aha, gibt es dennoch eine möglichkeit, dass beim drucken mit evince "gtklp" geöffnet wird
<jojo4> bei xpdf z.b. kann ich als druckbefehl anstatt "lpr" "gtklp" eintragen
<waterstorm> apollo13: einen IPCop anstatt einer Fritzbox einzusetzen wäre ne möglichkeit, dass netzwerk sicherer zu machen und dann noch in verschiedene subnetze aufzuteilen. was hälst du davon?
<SunTsu> waterstorm: Soviel ich weiß läuft OpenWRT auf vielen Fritzboxen
<jojo4> wie stelle ich denn ein, dass pdfs automatisch mit einem anderen programm wie Evince geöffnet werden?
<waterstorm> SunTsu: kennst du IPCop?
<SunTsu> waterstorm: Nur vom Namen her, noch nie eingesetzt. Aber OpeWRT, und die Firewall-Config ist da in den letzten RC wirklich gut via Webinterface
<alamar> echan - das ist ot
<SunTsu> alamar: Da ist was dran
<waterstorm> SunTsu: geplant war eigentlich, einen Server mit gechrootetem sftp-zugang und teamspeak-server einzurichten.
<waterstorm> SunTsu: wenn ich dann nur die benötigten ports freigebe,ist der server dann sicher vor hackern oder sollte man noch weitere vorsichtsmaßnahmen treffen?
<SunTsu> waterstorm: Es gibt kein "Sicher" es sei denn Du schaltest das Ding aus und trennst es vom Netz. Die Frage ist: Wie hoch schätzt Du die Gefahr ein daß jemand gezielt bei Dir einbrechen will?
<SunTsu> waterstorm: Aber das GAnze hat mit Ubuntu ansich ja recht wenig zu tun
<waterstorm> SunTsu: die Gefahr schätze ich als relativ gering ein
<waterstorm> SunTsu: weil wichtige daten habe ich eh nicht nur aufm sftp drauf, die liegen auch noch woanderst
<waterstorm> und anonymen ftp-zugriff gibts eh nur zum lesen
<waterstorm> und sonst nix
<waterstorm> dürfte ja relativ einbruchssicher sein, oder?
<SunTsu> Ich werde nie verstehen warum Leute so an ftp hängen und es nicht in Ruhe sterben lassen können
<waterstorm> gibt es eine bessere alternative?
<SunTsu> https zum Download. Upload webdav oder scp/sftp
<waterstorm> https mit apache, oder?
<waterstorm> warum kein download mit sftp, anonym geht das eh nicht
<waterstorm> weil ich anonym nur mit automatischen login zulassen werde und dann nur mit einem eingeschränkten user
<waterstorm> der eh nur lesen darf
<SunTsu> wenn es leicht und sicher sein soll eher lighttpd oder nginx
<SunTsu> waterstorm: ftp ist ein Protokoll aus der Hölle, und überflüssig geworden. Ich weiß nichtmal ob überhaupt noch viele ftpd gepflegt und weiterentwickelt werden
<SunTsu> ftp sollte langsam in die Geschichtsbücher eingehen statt auf Servern benutzt werden
#ubuntu-de 2011-11-08
<waterstorm> kann ich mit lighttpd auch ne passwortabfrage einbauen, um bestimmte verzeichnisse zu öffnen?
<waterstorm> könnte man den download nicht auch mit webdav ermöglichen? hätte dass vorteile im gegensatz zu https?
<IchEsseDichAuf> webdav ist doch nur eine erweiterung von http, würde halt etwas bequemer für den enduser
<SunTsu> waterstorm: webdav läuft über http(s). Und ja, lighty kann auth
<waterstorm> SunTsu: könntest du mir heute bei der konfiguration helfen?
<SunTsu> waterstorm: Eher nicht, da ich gleich ins Bett gehe. Aber ich würde auch enfach nur googlen
<waterstorm> ok...
<waterstorm> bist du heute nochmals on?
<waterstorm> bist du heute irgendwann nochmals on SunTsu?
<SunTsu> waterstorm: Ich denke mal den Tag über, allerdings nur mit einem halben Auge hier
<waterstorm> ok...
<SunTsu> Aber dabei kann Dir Google sicher genauso helfen wie ich und die meisten anderen hier
<waterstorm> ok...
<waterstorm> warum ist das besser wie den download über sftp zu realisieren?
<SunTsu> Weil http das einfachere Protokoll ist und die Webserver viel mehr Beachtung kriegen, und mehr Liebe von Entwicklern. 
<waterstorm> ok...
<waterstorm> und warum dann nicht apache2 sondern z.b. lighttpd?
<waterstorm> was ist da der unterschied ?
<SunTsu> kleiner, leichter, damit vermutlich weniger Sicherheitslücken
<waterstorm> ok...
<waterstorm> hat lighttpd die gleichen funktionen wie apache2?
<SunTsu> waterstorm: Brauchst Du alle von Apache2?
<waterstorm> erstmal nciht
<waterstorm> nicht
<waterstorm> aber ich bräcuhte die möglichkeit, aliase zu definieren
<waterstorm> bräuchte
<SunTsu> waterstorm: soll ich es für Dich googlen oder magst Du selbst?
<waterstorm> hab schon
<waterstorm> gefunen
<waterstorm> gefunden
<waterstorm> aber ich glaube, der indianer würde erstmal besser zu mir passen
<SunTsu> Ich grüß derweil meine Tischkante von Dir
<waterstorm> ok, verstehe, scheint also eine schlechte idee zu schein
<waterstorm> sein
<waterstorm> meinte natürlich sein und nicht schein
<waterstorm> dadruch, dass mehr apache2 einsetzen als andere webserver,sind die mit apache 2 beliebtere angriffsziele,oder?
<SunTsu> waterstorm: Du brauchst eigentlich nicht raten, ich hab den Grund oben geschrieben
<waterstorm> SunTsu: ok
<waterstorm> SunTsu: und ein weiterer vorteil ist, dass er mehr last aushalten kann wie apache
<waterstorm> also mehr besucher
<waterstorm> SunTsu: werde ihn mir heute im Laufe des Tages mal anschauen...
<waterstorm> SunTsu: schlaf gut
<waterstorm> SunTsu: denke, wir sehen uns heute abend wieder hier in #ubuntu-de, oder?
<OlMightyGreek> nabend. ich hab mir meinen vlc player zerschossen. ich vermute mit einem schrott-paket, was ich probehalber (auf meinem nicht produktiv system) installiert hab. wie biege ich das gerade ohne alles neu zu installieren? Das Problem:                                                        package  vlc-nox 1.1.9-1ubuntu1.3 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed  post-installation script returned error exit status 127    
<OlMightyGreek> hab die schrott ppa entfernt, die pakete neu installiert, den apt-cache geleert davor (keine ahnung ob das was bringt)...
<OlMightyGreek> aber es hängt am paket "vlc-nox"
<OlMightyGreek> hat jemand eine idee zu so später stund?
<Miller42> schon versucht, vlc komplett zu entfernen und neu zu installieren?
<Miller42> oder hast du nach entfernen der ppa auch die quellen neu eingelesen?
<ring1> OlMightyGreek, hast du das ppa mittels ppa-purge entfernt? damit funktioniert meistens das problemfreie downgraden
<OlMightyGreek> ja
<OlMightyGreek> ja
<OlMightyGreek> und nein
<OlMightyGreek> wie geht ppa purge?
<OlMightyGreek> die ppa ist jetzt schon entfernt, also einfach ausgetragen und neu geladen
<ring1> ppa-purge ist ein tool
<ring1> ich würde das ppa wieder hinzufügen, apt-get update, ppa-purge auf das ppa anwenden
<ring1> ppa-purge ist als paket seit lucid in den paketquellen vorhanden
<OlMightyGreek> ok, ich probiere es sofort mal aus
<OlMightyGreek> ich verstehe nicht, wieso er nicht automatisch die alte version installiert, wenn man die neue ppa entfernt und die pakete neu installiert
<OlMightyGreek> whoopie
<OlMightyGreek> :) danke für den tipp ring1!
<OlMightyGreek> das hat geholfen. es geht wieder
<ring1> normalerweise klappt das aufgrund von abhängigkeitsproblemen nicht. weshalb bei dir das post-installation skript nicht durchgelaufen ist, keine ahnung
<ring1> dann denke das nächste mal beim entfernen von dreckigen ppa's an ppa-purge ;)
<OlMightyGreek> mach ich :) nach dann kann ich ja jetzt nach 1h googeln und ausprobieren schlafen gehen. gute nach und danke noch mal
<ring1> gerne
<Miller42> kennt jemand nen Ersatz für kdocker, der unter Gnome2 läuft - ohne KDE-Abhängigkeiten?
<elw3> Miller42,  alltray vllt
<Miller42> elw3: tnx, alltray hatte ich schonmal ausprobiert. Fand ich noch 'schlimmer' als kdocker
<Miller42> ach, egal. Ich probier's nocmal aus, vielleicht hat sich ja was getan inzwischen.
<bullgard4> Aus welcher Datei zieht der Befehl '~$ apt-cache show eog' die Informationen, die er anzeigt? 
<bullgard4> Warum bewahrt /var/cache/apt/archives/ zwei Versionen desselben DEB-Pakets auf: gedit_3.2.1-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb und gedit_3.2.1-1ubuntu2_amd64.deb? Sie unterscheiden sich im Modifikationsdatum um eine Woche.
<black_> moin alle, ich hab ubuntu 11.10 und würde gerne dieses theme draufmachen http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Footure?content=118030, leider seit unity drauf ist, kann ich keine themen mehr installieren . gibts ne möglichkeit das ganze zu installieren ? o.O
<black_> okay gefunden :)
<akuusagi> morgen, kann mir jemand sagen ob es unter ubuntu 10.04 möglich ist den hintergrund pro monitor zu setzen?
<sash_> bullgard4: Exakt die gleichen Dateien? md5sum auf beiden Dateien liefert das gleiche Ergebnis? gedit_3.2.1-1ubuntu2_amd64.deb scheint nämlich kein Update zu sein, weil ich über packages.ubuntu.com nur gedit_3.2.1-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb als Download angeboten bekomme.
<sash_> bullgard4: Ah, doch, klar. In der Sparte oneiric Updates. Es ist also ein Update. Alte .deb-Archive in /var/cache/apt/archives/ werden nur gelöscht, wenn du das manuell machst. Mit apt-get clean oder so.
<bullgard4> sash_: Ich habe ~$ sudo apt-get clean' ausgeführt. Nun ist das Verzeichnis /var/cache/apt/archives/ ganz und gar leer.
<sash_> Jep, das ist Sinn und Zweck der Sache.
<sash_> Wie der Name schon sagt, da werden die Sachen nur gecached. Mehr nicht.
<bullgard4> sash_:Von wann bis wann zwischengespeichert?
<sash_> bullgard4: Von der Installation des Pakets bis du den cache aufräumst. Und nein, du willst das nicht in ein tmpfs tun. Wenn du, sagen wir mal, den kompletten KDE-Desktop installieren willst, und an irgendeinem Paket was nicht funktioniert, dann hast du die Sachen wenigstens schon mal heruntergeladen und kannst auch nach einem Reboot noch weiter installieren. Muss jetzt los, schönen Tag.
<bullgard4> sash_: Danke!
<bullgard4> Welche Funktion hat die Datei  /var/cache/apt/pkgcache.bin? In der Debian-Referenz wird sie nicht erwähnt.
<apollo13> …
<apollo13> bullgard4: und warum reichen dir die antworten aus http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/warum-bewahrt-var-cache-apt-archives-zwei-versione/ nicht?!
<shetlandpony> apollo13's url: http://tinyurl.com/7jzdt37 |        Warum bewahrt /var/cache/apt/archives/ zwei Versionen desselben DEB-Programmpakets auf? › System einrichten und verwalten › Forum › ubuntuusers.de     
<jokrebel> hi
<Sysopa> moin, hat hier jemand Kubuntu 11.10 mit Kopete UND MSN funktionierend am Laufen, oder gibt es ein generelles Problem mit MSN in der Version? Google und Forensuche half irgendwie nicht weiter
<Sysopa> interessanterweise: wenn ich mit Dolphin über die Netzwerksuche gehe, kann ich via URL (smb://...) auf die Samba-Freigaben zugreifen... mit mount -t cifs geht es nicht, auch aus der Konsole
<pog> Moin - unterscheidet sich Xubuntu von Ubuntu nur durch das Packet xubuntu-desktop? resp. bleibt der Unterbau durch die Installatin von xubuntu-desktop gleich? (im Falle Startes uber eine VM startet xubuntu viel schneller, und der Desktop scheint weniger komplex).
<bullgard4> apollo13: Das sind zwei unterschiedliche Fragen. Hast Du das mitbekommen?
<apollo13> bullgard4: ja und redknight hat dir beide beantwortet. Hast du das mitbekommen?
<bullgard4> apollo13: Du irrst. /var/cache/apt/pkgcache.bin erwähnt er gar nicht.
<apollo13> bullgard4: Du irsst. Du musst schon lesen: "pkgcache.bin und srcpkgcache.bin sind die Dateien des Paketcaches, wenn die auf einmal weg wären, wär schon blöd, oder?"
<bullgard4> apollo13: Ich habe nicht gefragt, ob es blöd ware, wenn sie weg wären, sondern ich habe gefragt, was ihre Funktion ist.
<apollo13> bullgard4: das steht im selben satz den ich gerade zitiert habe
<bullgard4> hä? Wo steht da was über deren Funktion?
<apollo13> "sind die Dateien des Paketcaches"
<apollo13> wenn du dir namen, inhalt und extension anschaust kannst dir hoffentlich denken für was die sind *facepalm*
<bullgard4> Das ist eine Zuordnung oder Einordnung, aber keine Funktion.
<apollo13> ne die funktion kann man mit etwas mitdenken rausfinden
<bullgard4> Solche Antworten liebe ich! "kann man mit etwas mitdenken rausfinden"
<LetoThe2nd> die beiden datein sind schlicht der metadaten cahce. einmal binärpakete, einmal sourcepakete. wenn bullgard4 das liest und mich nicht auf ignore hat, fein. ansonsten: ich sags nur einmal.
<bibear> n
<jokrebel> cu
<cruif> hi
<cruif> kennt sich jemand mit dem gnomepanel bei oneiric aus?
<ppq> ,frag? cruif
<shetlandpony> cruif: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<ppq> ob dir jemand helfen kann, wird sich dann schon zeigen
<cruif> wie kann ich starter (icons)  aus dem panel entfernen?
<cruif> und wie kann ich das obere Panel nach unten verschieben wie bei 10.04?
<cruif> seit oneiric wird mein drucker zwar erkannt und eingerichtet, der treiber functioniert nicht richtig..
<cruif> meldung kommt druckauftrag abgeschlossen, ausser eines mißmutigen geräusches tu sich aber nichts..
<dadrc> cruif, was ist das denn für ein Drucker?
<cruif> canon ip4700
<dadrc> Und wie hast du den Damals installiert?
<cruif> hab die halbherzige canon treiber geschichte 32bit mit dummy librairies auf 64 bit gewählt
<cruif> bei der neuen version hat der Treiber sich über localhost634 cups sich installiert.
<cruif> bei der alten version hatte der treiber immer sein Macken..
<dadrc> guck mal hier: https://launchpad.net/~michael-gruz/+archive/canon/+packages
<dadrc> der Kerl hat die Treiber in ordentliche Debian-Pakete gepackt, auch für 64-Bit
<dadrc> Ich würd also empfehlen, die alte Bastelei komplett zu löschen und es mal mit den Treiber von da zu versuchen
<cruif> das war in der alten version
<cruif> natty
<dadrc> ach so, du hast komplett neuinstalliert?
<cruif> ja
<dadrc> Noch besser, dann kannst du dir da einfach das richtige Paket suchen und es mal testen
<cruif> was ist das richtige?
<cruif> ich suche schon 2 Jahre danach
<dadrc> cruif, ich würd sagen, füg das PPA zu deinen Quellen hinzu und such dann nach ip4700
<dadrc> Ist wahrscheinlich einfacher als die Einzelteile von Hand rauszusuchen
<cruif> wo steht das ppa?
<dadrc> https://launchpad.net/~michael-gruz/+archive/canon
<cruif> merci, werds mal testen
<scoopex> irgendwie habe ich mir die tastenbelegung kaputt gemacht...ich kann z.B. keinen / mehr tippe (sowohl via ssh als auch auf der vt-console)
<dadrc> dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration würd mir spontan einfallen
<cruif> testseite druckt er, druckauftrag nicht, zeigt er noch nicht mal an
<dadrc> Drucker sauber entfernt vorher?
<cruif> ja
<cruif> aber ich habe noch eine turboprint testversion installiert
<dadrc> hmm, von turboprint hab ich keine Ahnung, weiß nicht, ob sich das in die Quere kommt
<bullgard4> http://debiananwenderhandbuch.de/apt.conf.html: "Die Konfigurationsdatei /etc/apt/apt.conf stellt die zentrale Stelle für alle Einstellungen von Programmen dar, die auf APT aufsetzen." Diese  Datei existiert nicht in Ubuntu 11.10. Welche Datei ist an ihre Stelle getreten?
<apollo13> bullgard4: gar keine
<cruif> <dadrc> danke für deine tips, muß los
<cruif> tschö
<apollo13> bullgard4: du darfst was dort geschrieben steht nicht wortwörtlich runterbrechen, wenn du die config brauchst leg /etc/apt/apt.conf an oder verwende /etc/apt/apt.conf.d  -- aber default braucht mans nicht
<bullgard4> apollo13: Jemand hat mir gesagt, in dieser Datei würden die pathes der "apt-Konfiguration" stehen. Braucht Ubuntu 11.10 nicht auch eine solche Information in einer Konfigurationsdatei?
<apollo13> a) wie ich bereits gesagt habe gibt es apt.conf.d b) nein wenn die defaults passen braucht man natürlich keine konfigurationsdatei
<deem> bullgard4: vermutlich ist es mittlerweile in den quellcode von apt eingebaut wo es liegen soll, wenn man apt nicht mit einer apt.conf sagt wo es sonst ist
<bullgard4> apollo13, deem: Vielen Dank!
<you-genius1> mahlzeit @all
<you-genius1> kann mir jemand helfenindem er mir erklärt, mit welchem shellbefehl ich rekursiv dateien verschiebe ??
<you-genius1> bei allem, was ich sehe, gibts bei mv kein -R
<apollo13> warum sollte mv nen -R brauchen? das verschiebt ja eh den inhalt mit
<dadrc> mv verschiebt ja auch Verzeichnisse inklusive der Dateien drin, braucht man kein -R
<you-genius1> das war mir nicht bewust - da hat gestern i-was net gegangen - ich testes nochmal
<you-genius1> thx for inf
<deem> kann mv nicht -r?
<deem> also mit kleinem r :D
<dadrc> deem: nö, wieso auch?
<you-genius1> mom - man mv sollte da infos geben (warum suche ich blödmann eigentlich im netz)
<bullgard4> you-genius1: Auch wenn du Dir die Manpage durchliest, wirst Du kaum zu einem anderen Ergebnis kommen als dadrc und apollo13.
<you-genius1> oke - ich werds einfach durchtesten - det wird mir ja evtl. klarheit bringen
<you-genius1> da steht nämlich auch nix drüber drin ...
<you-genius1> das stimmt - ich brauche gar keine option dafür
<webkoegs> kann man die Chrome/ium Desktop-Benachrichtigungen für GMail auch irgendwie unter Firefox nutzen?
<deem> warum funktioniert das shortcut shift+einfg zum einfügen markierter texte nur im terminal und in manchen gui programmen, aber nicht in allen? (ubuntu 10.04 gnome)
<TheInfinity> deem: weil das ne alte von windows übernommene funktion aus 3.11 / dos zeiten ist und man sich da streiten kann ob man das unterstützen will
<deem> das ist aber recht praktisch, da man nicht wenn man was tippt und da dann das markierte hinkopieren möchte, die hand wieder zur maus bewegen muss
<PolitikerNEU> Hmm - hat jemand Tipps zum Akkustromsparen außer powertop und die eine Kerneloption?
<Frickelpit> PolitikerNEU: lesswatts.org schon durchforstet?
<PolitikerNEU> nein, aber ist lesswatts.org nicht powertop?
<Frickelpit> nicht nur
<gandaro> hallo. wenn ich meine webcam als mikrofon verwenden will, muss ich in „pavucontrol“ immer erst das Audioprofil für die Webcam neuladen und auch dann funktioniert die eingabe nur für ein paar sekunden. woran kann das liegen?
<gandaro> ich benutze xubuntu, falls das wichtig ist, und die webcam heißt logitech c500
<PolitikerNEU> Äh - die meisten Kommandos auf lesswatts.org liefern entweder ein "no permission" (auch mit sudo) oder verweisen auf Dateien, die nicht existieren
<PolitikerNEU> und hal-disable-polling --device /dev/scd0 stürzt mir ab oO
<Skorpz> Hey.Ich hab mir Gestern mal Kubutnu 11.10 Installiert.Und jetzt hat mein Amarok Problemme.Also ich hatte vorher Kubuntu 10.04, da hatte ich Radio Streams als Wiedergabeliste in Amarok gespeichert.Wenn ich die auf gerufen hatte wurden die Streams auch schön nach kurzer Ladezeit abgespielt.Jetzt gibt es Problemme wenn ich von einem Stream zum anderen Wechseln will.Im moment habe ich 4 Streams drine und nur einer wird davon Abgespielt.Wenn 
<deem> ,512? Skorpz 
<shetlandpony> Skorpz: Ein IRC-Paket hat eine maximale Laenge von 512 Byte. Wenn deine Zeile zu lang ist, schneidet mein Client den Rest ab. Deshalb haben wir nur den Anfang deiner Zeile lesen koennen. Bedenke auch, dass ein Teil protokoll-intern genutzt wird und dir deshalb nicht die ganzen 512 Zeichen zur Verfuegung stehen. Auch die we
<gandaro> ?
<gandaro> „auch die we“ …
<gandaro>  ,512? shetlandpony 
<shetlandpony> Ich weiss das schon :P
<Skorpz> http://dpaste.com/649386/
<sysdef> gandaro: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scherz ;)
<dAnjou> kann ich mit irgendnem cli tool erreichen, dass mir eine diff ausgabe auch whitespaces unterschiede anzeigt?
<bobono> hallo!
<bobono> kann mir jemand helfen? hab ubuntu auf nem älteren server installiert (pentium 4, 4 hds) und komme nicht aus dieser busybox raus nach dem grub eigentlich das system laden solltekann 
<bobono> auch per live cd kann ich plötzlich nicht mehr auf die festplatte zu greifen auf der ich es installiert hab 
<dadrc> das klingt schlecht für deine festplatte
<bobono> :O
<bobono> wie gesagt darauf installieren konnte ich es ja
<bobono> !
<deem> bobono: darauf installieren =! starten
<dadrc> Was kriegst du denn für eine Fehlermeldung, wenn du von der Live-CD drauf zugreifen willst?
<deem> wenn es kaputt ist. ist es kaputt. versuch mal mit smartctl die festplatte zu überprüfen
<bobono> mir wird die festplatte nicht angezeigt. insgesamt sind es 4. aber die zählung beginnt dann erst ab der zweiten. also sda sdb sdc. vorher wurde auch die erste noch in grub angezeigt jetzt nicht mehr
<deem> bobono: ist das ein raid?
<bobono> es sollte eigentlich keiner mehr sein, jedenfalls ist im raid menü keiner mehr eingetragen
<bobono> allerdings leuchtet von der ersten festplatte als einziges das licht nicht, wenn das etwas aussagt
<deem> bobono: dann ist entweder der controller oder die platte defekt
<bobono> am ehesten die platte vermute ich, wobei ich es dann seltsam finde, dass sie vorher noch angezeigt wurde und ich es installieren konnte
<deem> bobono: nicht alles was rechner tun ist logisch. platten können einfach so kaputt gehen
<dadrc> Irgendwann ist es halt soweit. Wird die Platte im BIOS noch erkannt? 
<bobono> ja
<bobono> alle vier platten erkannt, drei davon non config die erste legacy
<LinUserXX> hi@all
<bobono> hi
<dadrc> bobono, dann könnte es eventuell an irgendwelchen BIOS-Einstellungen liegen, aber nicht direkt an Ubuntu. Könntest mal irgendeine andere Live-CD ausprobieren, um das zu bestätigen
<LinUserXX> um was gehts wenn man fragen darf so nebenbei sry bin grad erst reingekommen =) ?!
<bobono> stecke in der busybox fest, und nach der installation auf eine von 4 festplatten wird diese eine nicht mehr erkannt
<deem> LinUserXX: ist auch nicht schlimm. ein supporter kümmert sich drum :P
<bobono> probiers jetzt mal mit knoppix, bis gleich :)
<LinUserXX> hehe ok na dann , dachte kann vielleicht mit meinen erfahrungen glänzen auch wenn ich ubuntu erst seit 4 wochen so richtig nutze als produktivsystem =)
<scoopex> :q!
<scoopex> falsches teminal :-)
<LinUserXX> hehe zufällig vi am nutzen =) ^
<LinUserXX> kann mir jemand eventuell sagen wie man bei gnustep nen jpeg als Hintergrundbild einbinden kann ??? ich weiss Linuxneulinge sollten lieber Gnome oder KDE verwenden aber ich steh auf die Oberfläche von GNUStep erinnert mich an alte Amiga Zeiten =) 
<LetoThe2nd> dAnjou: also reines diff ohne parameter berücksichtigt whitespace. sowohl cr/lf als auch blanks.
<deem> LinUserXX: http://www.linuxfocus.org/~georges.t/back.html
<LinUserXX> danke @ deem schau ich mir gleich ma an 
<LetoThe2nd> LinUserXX: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Desktop-Hintergrund
<LetoThe2nd> LinUserXX: viele empfehlen feh, aber ich kann persönlich nix dazu sagen.
<dAnjou> LetoThe2nd: schon klar, aber zeigts mir auch *genau wo* die unterschiede liegen, oder nur, *dass* es sie gibt?
<dAnjou> LetoThe2nd: soweit ich weiß, nur letzteres
<LinUserXX> ah ok danke auch dir @ LetoThe2nd
<dAnjou> LetoThe2nd: git diff und colordiff bieten ja farbigen output
<LetoThe2nd> dAnjou: komm schon, manpage kannst du selbst lesen. fakt ist: beim 08/15-parametersatz -Naur steht die genaue zeilennummer dabei.
<dAnjou> und mir war so, dass git diff sogar whitespaces unterschiede anzeigt. allerdings hab ich hier nich git sondern hg
<dAnjou> LetoThe2nd: und ich will wissen, wo genau in jeder einzelnen zeile
<dAnjou> ich hab hier nich ohne vorherige recherche gefragt ;)
<LetoThe2nd> dAnjou: sehr löblich :)
<LetoThe2nd> dAnjou: dafür war die frage unpräzise, weil du ja nur nach whitespace-inklusion gefragt hast *rumkrittel*
<bobono> so bin wieder da! 
<bobono> hab 2 verschiedene knoppix versionen probiert, aber jetzt erscheint aufeinmal garkein device mehr in gparted in beiden versionen
<LetoThe2nd> dAnjou: "character based diff" schlägt z.b. das hier vor: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3231759/how-can-i-visualize-per-character-differences-in-a-unified-diff-file
<shetlandpony> LetoThe2nd's url: http://tinyurl.com/363f8he | git - How can I visualize per-character differences in a unified diff file? - Stack Overflow
<LinUserXX> super Leute danke noch mal an alle das mit dem feh Programm hat Wunderbar funktioniert ist ja einfach das Programm vor allem lässt es sich ganz einfach über apt-get installen 
<dAnjou> LetoThe2nd: auf den suchbegriff bin ich nich gekommen
<deem> bobono: hast du mal eine ubuntu live-cd probiert? knoppix ist nicht unbedingt so das maß aller dinge
<LetoThe2nd> dAnjou: ist jetzt auch nur geraten bei mir, ich bin mit zeilenbasierten diffs bisher ganz glücklich.
<dadrc> deem: war meine Idee, um Ubuntu als Fehler auszuschließen.
<bobono> ja, nach der installation von ubuntu auf der ersten festplatte, erscheinen mir nur noc hdie drei andren, die alle unpartitioniert sind und unformatiert
<bobono> also mit der ubuntu live cd
<dadrc> bobono, ich fürchte, dann hast du irgendwelche Hardwareprobleme. 
<bobono> es könnte ja an der config liegen oder?
<LinUserXX> hardwareprobleme ?? wieso funktionert die festplatte , graka oder cpu net ??
<bobono> ich hab den server auch nur von einer drittquelle geschenkt bekommen und weiß nicht was alles damit war
<bobono> vor kurzem hatte ich noch suse linux drauf, das lief eigentlich
<dadrc> bobono, joa, Hardwareprobleme war jetzt im weitesten Sinne gemeint. Können auch gut irgendwelche BIOS-Einstellungen sein
<LinUserXX> ist das nen richtiger server ?? oder desktop pc mit server einrichtung ?? könnte nämlich am speicher liegen ecc oder non ecc is nur so meine vermutungs auch wenn ich net genau weiss was bei dir geht oder net
<deem> bobono: wenn ubuntu und knoppix nur noch 3 von 4 platten anzeigt, dann ist mit sehr großer wahrscheinlichkeit die eine platte defekt
<bobono> und das sie sonst im bios etc. angezeigt wird, hat dann nichts mehr zu sagen?
<deem> LinUserXX: kannst du deine vermutungen bitte für dich behalten. diese ins blaue gerate ist nicht angebracht. vorallem, da ecc nichts mit festplatten zu tun hat
<bobono> gibts denn irgendetwas bestimmtes dass ich nachschauen sollte im bios?
<LetoThe2nd> LinUserXX: a) du plenkst. b) wir erkennen fragen auch mit einem fragezeichen. c) an dem ticket sind bereits drei sehr erfahrene supporter dran. wenn du nicht die absolute erleuchtungs-idee hast, bitte keine einwürfe mehr. das iste einfach nicht hilfreich. danke sehr.
<deem> bobono: ja. ob zb ein raid controller aktiv ist oder ob die eine platte zufällig im bios deaktiviert wurde
 * LetoThe2nd würde auch in die selbe richtung zielen. BIOS auf defaults setzen, und eine minimal sinnvolle festplattenkonfiguration erstellen (kein raid, ahci oder sonstige spässchen)
<LetoThe2nd> bzw. dabei dann kontrollieren ob die platten vom bios alle korrekt erkannt und mit richtigen details gezeigt werden. ein gegentest der platten in einem anderen system wäre sicher auch hilfreich.
<bobono> okay ich mach mich dran, ich danke euch allen schonmal :)
<LinUserXX> jo sry wusst ja net das es um Festplatte geht sonst hätte ich gesagt nen chipsatz problem vielleicht das manche distris net erkennen man steuern richtig an oder auch net wie gesagt distri abhängig und sry nochmals wollt wirklich nur helfen !! werd mich ab jetzt einfach raushalten .
<dadrc> Viel Erfolg :)
<LetoThe2nd> LinUserXX: nimms bitte nicht persönlich. aber in laufende tickets reinquatschen bringt nur sehr selten was.
<LetoThe2nd> LinUserXX: und bitte, versuch wirklich annähernd deutsche sätze zu schreiben. macht einen gleich viel besser verständlich. ;)
<LinUserXX> Ja tut mir leid bin halt Berliner und hab meinen eingenen Dialekt dadurch , und mit dem helfen ist bei mir ne Angewohnheit bin von Berufswegen Windows Administrator und Fachinforamtiker für Systemintegration deshalb bei Hardware Problemen werd ich meist hellhörig =) und versuch zu helfen. =)
<deem> LinUserXX: ich glaube es ging LetoThe2nd eher um deine interpunktion
<LinUserXX> achso ok wie gesagt kommt nicht wieder vor =)
<LetoThe2nd> ist ja auch egal. engagement ist wohlwollend notiert. 
<LinUserXX> ^^
<bobono> so ich melde mich zurück, leider nicht so erfolgreich :S
<bobono> hab im bios einfach die default settings wiederhergestellt und mal in dieser sas/sata config umgeschaut und bei der ersten festplatte das bootable weggemacht, letztlich keine änderung
<LetoThe2nd> bobono: was nun. sas oder sata? und ists ein onboard controller? oder was richtiges? und was noch wichtiger wär, was für einer? schon gegen die HCL geprüft?
<bobono> puh einen moment bitte ich muss mal nachschauen, hcl?
<LetoThe2nd> ,hcl? bono
<shetlandpony> bono: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<LetoThe2nd> ,hcl? bonobo
<shetlandpony> bonobo: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<LetoThe2nd> ach weisst schon wen ich mein.
<bobono> ibm adaptec sas ses-2
<Pilatus> ich brauche mal euren Rat. Ich habe etwas 2000 mp3 Titel die alle Titel1.mp3 und fortlaufen heißen. Ich würde nun gerne die ID3 Tags dafür verwenden das der Titel auch wieder Normal getaggt wird. Wie kann ich das am besten realisieren ?##
<bobono> das müsste der controller sein
<deem> ,mp3tag? Pilatus 
<shetlandpony> Sorry deem, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber mp3tag
<deem> Pilatus: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/QtTag?highlight=mp3tag
<LetoThe2nd> bobono: google ist nicht der meinung, dass so etwas existiert.
<bobono> hm es ist aufjedenfall ein IBM SAS SES-2 DEVICE gelistet unter den hds
<Pilatus> deem: DANKE sowas habe ich gesucht.
<bobono> ganz oben in diesem configuration utility steht adaptec sas/sata controller#0
<bobono> der server trägt den namen xSeries 206m
<bobono> von IBM
<LetoThe2nd> bobono: sorry, aber dieses bröckchenweise ich-glaub-es-ist-sowas ist nicht direkt hilfreich. gut möglich, dass der controller bestimmte parameter bei der kernelkonfiguration braucht, aber ohne präzise daten wird dir da keiner helfen können.
<LetoThe2nd> bobono: da suse etwas mehr auf server zielt, kann es natürlich sein dass die gerade den controller irgendwie miteinkalkuliert haben. du hast jetzt die einfacheren möglichkeiten, es mal mit den server/alternate installer-cds zu versuchen, aber wenn die auch nicht gehen musst du wirklich _details_ liefern, bzw. dich darüber informieren.
<Pilatus> deem: 1000 Dank mit dem Tool war das ein Kinderspiel 
<Pilatus> :D
<toga> hallo
<toga> habe eben statt unity das neue gnome installiert. war so begeistert (alles war vieel schneller) dass ich unity direkt mit "sudo apt-get remove --purge unity*" hatte. nach einem neustart stellt sich nun heraus das es probleme mit dem gnome display manager (gdm) gibt. diverse fehlermeldungen werden ausgespuckt. wenn ich gdm über konsole starte lange ich in einem user auswahl fenster, wo allerdings nach login nichts mehr passiert. was 
<LetoThe2nd> ,512? toga 
<shetlandpony> toga: Ein IRC-Paket hat eine maximale Laenge von 512 Byte. Wenn deine Zeile zu lang ist, schneidet mein Client den Rest ab. Deshalb haben wir nur den Anfang deiner Zeile lesen koennen. Bedenke auch, dass ein Teil protokoll-intern genutzt wird und dir deshalb nicht die ganzen 512 Zeichen zur Verfuegung stehen. Auch die we
<toga> LetoThe2nd: oh danke, ab wann ist denn schluss?
<LetoThe2nd> toga: "nichts mehr passiert. was"
<toga> LetoThe2nd: kann ich tun?
<toga> :)
<LetoThe2nd> toga: ohne ein gdm/unity-experte zu sein: die fehlermeldungen liefern.
<toga> konkreter, was kann ich tun damit der login screen wieder normal erscheint und ich auch eine grafische oberfläsche nach dem login habe
<toga> LetoThe2nd: stichwort plymouth, ountall: Plymouth-Befehl fehlgeschagen, mountall: keine Verbindung zu Plymouth
<toga> LetoThe2nd: No Caching mode page present, Assuming drive cache: write through
<toga> LetoThe2nd: oh, nun kommt nach dem login eine fehlermeldun (ohne fensterrahmen) "Could not update ICEauthority file /home/user/.ICEauthority"
<LetoThe2nd> toga: also letzteres klingt danach, dass du mit sudo um dich geballert hast.
<toga> hehe
<toga> LetoThe2nd: das trifft es nicht ganz, ich habe eben dpkg-reconfigure gdm ausgeführt, ansonsten mit sudo unity neu installiert (sudo apt-get install unity), viel mehr eigentlich nicht
<LetoThe2nd> toga: schau mal nach, wem die datei gehört. wenn da nciht dein name steht, dann hast du mit sudo rumgemurkst :)
<toga> LetoThe2nd: -rw------- und 2 mal mein name
<LetoThe2nd> toga: das sollte dann aber passen.
<toga> LetoThe2nd: eben das hier als lösung gefunden "chown username.username /home/username -R", soll ich das einfach mal rausballern?
<LetoThe2nd> toga: ich sehe noch nicht den zusammenhang mit dem problem. normalerweise macht man das, wenn man sich eben mittels sudo-geballer irgendwie die rechte im home zerstört hat. wenn du aber wie du behauptest das nicht getan hast, und die ICEatuthority dir selber gehört, wirds nicht viel bringen.
<toga> LetoThe2nd: schade, in dem forum scheint es immer prima funktioniert zu haben. problem kommt nach erneutem ausführen von "sudo lightdm" immer noch
<toga> ich starte den pc mal neu
<LetoThe2nd> toga: aber wie gesagt, nochmal ausdrücklich: ich bin weder unity- noch gdm- oder gnome-spezialist.
<LetoThe2nd> toga: momeeeeeeent
<toga> LetoThe2nd: uh
<toga> LetoThe2nd: was?
<toga> LetoThe2nd: damit es nicht zu missverständnissen kommt, ich sitze hier gerade an einem externen pc
<LetoThe2nd> toga: du versuchst während du angemeldet bist in nem terminal mit sudo gdm oder lightdm zu starten?
<toga> LetoThe2nd: ja, scheinbar nicht so gut...
<toga> LetoThe2nd: ist jetzt alle zerhexelt?
<LetoThe2nd> "nicht so gut" = "das kann nur in die hose gehen."
<LetoThe2nd> also das chown wird wohl notwendig werden.
<LetoThe2nd> merke: dinge wie der loginmanager z.b. sind services. die werden wenn überhaupt mit "sudo service XYZ restart" neugestartet
<toga> LetoThe2nd: checked.
<toga> LetoThe2nd: mal mit etc/init.d/gdm start testen?
<LetoThe2nd> erm.
<toga> LetoThe2nd: dieser thread sieht sehr nach meinem problem aus http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1713522 - sollte ich vielleicht mal sudo do-release-upgrade ausführen?
<LetoThe2nd> toga: wo steht in "sudo service xyz restart" was von "/etc/init.d"?
<LetoThe2nd> toga: und dein letzter vorschlag ist vollkommener blödsinn. blödsinn hoch x, even.
<LetoThe2nd> toga: BTW - was für ein ubuntu ist das eigentlich? magst du mir bitte mal lsb_release -a in ein pastebin geben?
<toga> LetoThe2nd: http://paste2.org/p/1766092
<LetoThe2nd> toga: danke.
<LetoThe2nd> toga: auf einen ersten schuss würde ich jetzt tatsächlich mal das chown und dann einen neustart machen.
<toga> toga: ok
<toga> LetoThe2nd: wie gesagt, ich hatte zuvor einmal unity komplett gelöscht, kann es nicht sein dass ich da noch sachen nachinstallieren muss? 
<LetoThe2nd> toga: sollte eigentlich nicht. aber wenn du magst, kannst du ja sicherheitshalber einmal das metapaket ubuntu-desktop installieren
<toga> LetoThe2nd: ok, und irgendwelche scripts die den gdm/lightdm automatisch konfigurieren?
<toga> LetoThe2nd: ubuntu-desktop war nicht installiert, 56mb
<toga> LetoThe2nd: beim installieren kommt "einige archive konnten nicht heruntergeladen werden; vielleicht apt-get update" ausführen oder mit "--fix-missing" probieren"
<LetoThe2nd> toga: das ding hat aber internet?
<toga> LetoThe2nd: jau, wlan
<LetoThe2nd> na dann, apt-get update und nochmal.
<toga> LetoThe2nd: also ja, funktioniert
<toga> hmm geht auch nicht.. scheinbar stimmt da was nicht. peinlich, ich hol eben nen kabel
<toga> LetoThe2nd: nicht mal mit kabel gehts, kann ich irgendwie überprüfen ob ich eine verbdindung habe?
<LetoThe2nd> toga: ifconfig, ping...
<toga> LetoThe2nd: ok internet geht auf jeden fall, apt-get update nicht, dafür jetzt install ubuntu-desktop
<toga> LetoThe2nd: ubuntu-desktop ist nun instaliert. apt-get update funktioniert nicht, E: Paket update kann nicht gefunden werden
<LetoThe2nd> toga: hehe, das klingt als würdest du nicht "apt-get update" schreiben, sondern "apt-get install update"
<toga> LetoThe2nd: oh mann, schlafmangel. sorry
<toga> LetoThe2nd: reboot nun?
<LetoThe2nd> toga: tendenziell ja
<deem> wie bringe ich horde denn bei, dass es bei http anfragen automatisch auf https umleitet? ein rewrite funktioniert nicht so einfach, da ich dann entweder auf eine default page von plesk komme oder aber meine anfrage in eienr endlosschleife von redirects endet
<toga> LetoThe2nd: 0 veränderung. letzte nachricht bleibt "mountall: keine verbindung zu plymouth"
<Whyhoz> hey
<Whyhoz> habe ein problem mit ubuntu 11.10
<Whyhoz> wie zum teufel installiere ich open office ? weil ich brauch das und kann nicht auf libre office wechseln :(
<LetoThe2nd> toga: sorry, aber ich muss an der stelle aufgeben. google legt noch nahe, dass du irgendwie deinen grafiktreiber demoliert hast, aber da kenn ich mich zuwenig aus um was dazu sagen zu können.
<deem> Whyhoz: warum brauchst du unbedingt openoffice? libreoffice und openoffice sind imo genau gleich
<toga> LetoThe2nd: ok, ich google einach auch noch ein bisschen, trotzdem vielen dank für alles!
<Whyhoz> deem ich kann kein libre office benutzen da der kunde einen open office kurs haben will und keinen libre office :D
<Whyhoz> ich habe es schon versucht aber nein :D
<ghostcube> o.O
<rumpe1> O.o
<ghostcube> die unterscheiden sich null in der bdienung
<deem> Whyhoz: das programm ist genau gleich. es sieht gleich aus und es benutzt sich gleich
<Whyhoz> ich weiss aber trotzdem ..
<deem> es steht nur libreoffice an dem einen dran und an dem anderen nicht
<Whyhoz> tja das ist schon das problem dass da libre office steht ...
<Whyhoz> keinen ne ahnung ?
<Whyhoz> weil ich habe jetzt alle debs installiert aber ooffice klappt nicht ?!
<deem> Whyhoz: sudo apt-get install openoffice.org
<ghostcube> soweit ich weiss wird open office im upstream nich mehr unterstützt , oder wurde das wieder geändert?
<Whyhoz> openoffice.org ist schon die neueste Version.
<Whyhoz> ?!
<LinUserXX> nur der name ist anders mehr nicht open office mit spionage funktion , libre office ohne =) so weit ich das beurteilen kann mehr is da nicht anders beides das gleich nur anderer name is wie mit Firefox und Ubuntu und unter Debian Iceweasel =)
<Whyhoz> :D
<deem> 1. installiert man keine debs von sachen die in der paketverwaltung liegen. 2. können programme nicht klappen
<LetoThe2nd> Whyhoz: packages.ubuntu.com sagt dass openoffice.org nach wie vor in den paketquellen ist.
<Whyhoz> das ist komisch
<Whyhoz> weil wenn ich den befehl ooffice eingebe kommt :
<deem> Whyhoz: gib mal bitte in ein terminal "oowriter" ein un sag mir was passiert
<Whyhoz> Der Befehl »ooffice« wurde nicht gefunden, meinten Sie vielleicht:
<Whyhoz>  Befehl »soffice« aus dem Paket »libreoffice-common« (main)
<Whyhoz> Die Anwendung »oowriter« ist momentan nicht installiert.  Sie können sie durch folgende Eingabe installieren:
<bauruine> LetoThe2nd, das ist ein packet das libreoffice installiert 
<Whyhoz> kk ich mach das mal ...
<Whyhoz> sry das ich nicht paste benutze ..
<LetoThe2nd> bauruine: stimmt, punkt für dich.
<Whyhoz> ich installiere mal denw'writer :D
<deem> Whyhoz: du könntest auch weniger enter nutzen
<rumpe1> Whyhoz, kannst den Kunden ja fragen, ob er auch einen blauen Wagen fahren würde, wenn er in nem gelben seinen Führerschein gemacht hat...
<Whyhoz> kk sauber danke läuft ;)
<ghostcube> was läuft?
<Whyhoz> rumpel ich habe es schon versucht aber sie will nicht :D
<Whyhoz> oowriter klappt nun thx :D
<ghostcube> und aus welchem grund o.O
<Whyhoz> kein plan ...
<ghostcube> ah ja
<Whyhoz> sie ist teacher ... und dort ist das problem ...
<deem> programme klappen nicht. sie funktionieren...
<rumpe1> Whyhoz, kannst mal gucken, ob da wirklich openoffice am Ende installiert wird.
<Whyhoz> nope immernoch libreoffice wtf ...
<rumpe1> Whyhoz, laut paketverwaltung ist das lediglich ein übergangspaket, das openoffice durch libreoffice ersetzt
<ghostcube> ich sagte doch upstream unterstützt oo nich mehr
<Whyhoz> wtf ...
<Whyhoz> hmm
<ghostcube> und libre gibts auch für windows, falls das ein problem sein soltle
<ghostcube> aber defacto is bei den programmen kein unterscheid ausser dem namen
<Whyhoz> hmm .... sehr shice ...
<ghostcube> musste windows nehmen da gibts openoffice noch :)
<Whyhoz> oder ne alte ubuntu ...
<deem> Whyhoz: öffne das programm einfach bevor sie da ist. ich versichere dir, sie wird keinen unterschied merken
<LinUserXX> wie gesagt ist ja das gleiche nur nen anderer name mehr nicht . deshalb die aufregung , versteh ich nicht =)
<Whyhoz> hmm deem ich spiele immo auch gerade mit dem gedanken
<deem> ,plenken? LinUserXX 
<shetlandpony> LinUserXX, Plenken ist http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plenken
<Whyhoz> hmm aber komisch ist warum ich obwohl ich die debs manuell installiert habe es nicht funzt ?!
<LinUserXX> ja sry ..
<deem> Whyhoz: was hast du denn für debs installiert?
<Whyhoz> die debs aus dem paket von openoffice direkt
<Whyhoz> warte link :
<Whyhoz> http://download.services.openoffice.org/files/localized/de/3.3.0/OOo_3.3.0_Linux_x86_install-deb_de.tar.gz
<shetlandpony> Whyhoz's url: http://tinyurl.com/87wdr54 | 302 Found
<k1l_> warum wird nicht das paket aus den offiziellen quellen genommen?
<ghostcube> k1l_: da is keins mehr
<Whyhoz> weil das nicht funzt ...
<deem> Whyhoz: und das was dadrin war, hast du dann mit dpkg installiert?
<Whyhoz> deem gefühlte tausend debs ...
<deem> k1l_: weil das oo aus den quellen lo als abhängigkeit hat
<k1l_> ahh, das linkt auf das libreoffice paket.
<Whyhoz> sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<Whyhoz> und schön alle installiert ...
<Whyhoz> lief auch alles ohne fehlermeldung ab aber das wars dann auch :D
<ghostcube> und im menü kommt kein programm mit dem namen?
<deem> Whyhoz: packst du mal bitte ein "dpkg -l | grep office" in ein pastebin?
<Whyhoz> kk 
<k1l_> deinstallier nochmal libreoffice erst ganz. und dann die debs von OOo
<Whyhoz> http://pastebin.com/QNQi6FD1
<toga> LetoThe2nd: es funktioniert wieder alles :) einfach das paket unity-greeter installieren
<toga> danach geht alles wie gewoht
<toga> ich bin mal weg, euch allen einen schönen abend noch!
<k1l_> Whyhoz: hab sonst noch das hier als funktionierende methode gefunden: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-openoffice-3-2-in-ubuntu.html
<Whyhoz> danke werde mal libre deinstallieren und das mal probieren ...
<LinUserXX> schönen abend noch zusammen
<Whyhoz> hmm aber schon ein bissel blöd ... auch wegen gnome2
<Whyhoz> ist ja eig. das gleiche ...
<LupusE> hi
<Whyhoz> hey
<Whyhoz> wie gut :D "Dieses Paket ist von schlechter Qualität"
<Whyhoz> boah ... nein .. 
<dAnjou> Whyhoz: hast du probleme?
<Whyhoz> jop habe probleme ... :D
<Whyhoz> mit openoffice ...
<dAnjou> dann formuliere sie in einem post mit genügend informationen, sodass man helfen kann
<Whyhoz> also ich will auf ubuntu 11.10 openoffice installieren (ich weiss libre ist besser aber brauche unbedingt openoffice (facepalm) )
<Whyhoz> also libre office deinstalliert debs von open office gesaugt und sudo dpkg -i ... gemacht
<Whyhoz> hat alles geklappt aber den befehl "oowriter" gibts trotzdem nicht
<dAnjou> Whyhoz: menü?
<Whyhoz> gibts im menü nicht ...
<Whyhoz> das liegt aber an der gnome-desktop integration die man nicht installieren kann ...
<Whyhoz> das ist der fehler mit dem es abbricht ...
<Whyhoz> http://pastebin.com/1dr1BEB9
<LupusE> Whyhoz: und warum fragst du nicht bei den OOo jungs nach, die das paket gebaut haben? die koennen dir sicher sagen wo die bins liegen und warum nicht im $PATH.
<LupusE> warum schreibst du erst es hat alles geklappt, und jetzt gab es einen fehler?
<Whyhoz> nur die desktop integration kann nicht installiert werden ...
<k1l> Whyhoz: da sind doch noch libreoffice pakete drauf. siehe fehlermeldung
<Whyhoz> hmm
<Whyhoz> mal synaptic starten ...
<spY|da> hi, kann ich irgendwie die pulseaudio einstellungen speichern? fakt ist das mit jedem neustart meine channel links und rechts unterschiedlich laut sind? jmd ne idee? 
<Whyhoz> aah
<Whyhoz> fu openoffice :D
<eto1> Nabend. Ich habe soeben festgestellt, dass auf pulseaudio nur ein Prozess gleichzeitig zugreifen kann. Alle weiteren zukommenden sounds (z.B. von Pidgin) werden "aufgestaut" und gleichzeitig wiedergegeben, sobald mein musikplayer stoppt. wie kriege ich das behoben?
<dAnjou> genau dieses problem sollte pulseaudio eigtl. beheben
<dAnjou> das hatte vorher OSS(?)
<dAnjou> eto1: wenn du dir nich sicher bist, was pulse so tut und was da im hintergrund so abgeht, versuche begriffe wie "Prozess" zu vermeiden. die sind streng definiert.
<eto1> dAnjou: der beteiligte musik"player" ist mpd... nicht auszuschließend dass ich die kommunikation mit pulseaudio da evtl falsch eingestellt hab.
<bobono> Á¿tschüssi
<eto1> dAnjou: In den Audioeinstellungen taucht unter "Anwendungen" Pidgin auf und verschwindet, sobald ich mpd pausiere und es seinen sound loosgeworden ist. es tauchen auch mehrere auflistungen von pidgin zugleich auf, wenn ich etwas "aufstaut".
<dAnjou> eto1: ich geb dir grad nur meta-hilfe. vom thema selbst hab ich keine ahnung, aber wenigstens hast du die situation jetzt genauer formuliert ;)
<eto1> okay, ich präzisiere. das problem taucht nur mit mpd auf. skype und pidgin funktionieren problemlos gemeinsam.
<crebuh> hallo! habe eine frage ich benutze apache in kombination mit tomcat. funzt alles ganz prima, jz möchte ich nur noch https auf dem tomcat aktivieren, auf dem apache läuft https schon, hat jemand ein gutes tutorial oder kann mir sagen wo ich zuerst ansetzen muss?
<tuxampol> in welchem Verzeichniss,speichert Rhythmbox die Radiosenderquellen!
<sysdef> tuxampol: in debian ode ubuntu?
<tuxampol> hat sich erledigt
<mcnesium> kann ich rsync irgendwie einen gesamtfortschrittsbalken entlocken? --progress macht ja nur für jede datei einzeln. aber bei vielen kleinen dateien bringt das ja auch nichts
<tuxampol> debian
<sysdef> doppelposter :(
<crebuh> ubuntu
<deem> wie bringe ich horde denn bei, dass es bei http anfragen automatisch auf https umleitet? ein rewrite funktioniert nicht so einfach, da ich dann entweder auf eine default page von plesk komme oder aber meine anfrage in eienr endlosschleife von redirects endet
<sysdef> mcnesium: rysnc sagt dir bei welcher datei er gerade ist und wieviel noch kommen, jedoch keine aussage ueber gesamt zeit/groesse
<sysdef> gut geschaetzt ist halb gerechnet ;)
<mcnesium> hm
<mcnesium> ich überlege gerade wie ich mir mit hilfe von watch, figlet und du -hs eine anzeige bauen kann, die ich auch aus der küche erkenne :D
<mcnesium> jemand ne idee
<vectory> mit conky
<Tim_> guten abend zusammen. ich hab eine frage zu "rechten" (via umask). falls mir jemand helfen kann, bitte ich um kurzen chat, danke! :)
<k1l> ,wf? Tim_ 
<shetlandpony> Tim_: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<vectory> Tim_: frage stellen, dann ist es einfacher zu erkennenen ob dir jemand helfen kann. woger soll jemand wissen, ob er dir helfen kann wenn er das problem nicht kennt
<Tim_> okayokay. also es geht darum, bei einem verzeichnis die rechte so zu setzen, dass die eigentümer von gruppen dateien löschen können, die mitglieder der gruppen nur neue dateien erstellen, aber nicht löschen können
<sysdef> mcnesium: wenn dich nur interessiert ob es fertig ist schreib nen 'eject' dahinter und stell was vor das cdrom laufwerk das krach macht beim umfallen ;p
<vectory> sysdef: xD
<vectory> so hat doch einer ne pflanzenbewässerungsanlage gebaut
<vectory> Tim_: und jetzt warten, ob einer dir weiterhelfen kann, oprimal das problem als frage formulieren, damit man sieht, wie weit du gekommen bist
<mcnesium> sysdef: ich kopiere per ssh von ner remote maschine im lan und mich interessiert, wie viel er schon hat, quasi das was 'watch du -hs zielordner/' macht, nur is mir das zu klein und darum wollt ich noch mit figlet arbeiten, aber da krieg ichs irgendwie nicht reingepiped
<vectory> mcnesium: das könnte daran liegen, das figlet erst ausgeführt wird, wenn bei 'watch CMD|figlet' watch fertig ist, da es in schleife läuft, wird es aber nicht fertig
<vectory> obwohl, mit grep statt figlet gäbs das problem nicht :/
<sysdef> mcnesium: apt-get install sysvbanner;banner hello
<sysdef> es gibt das gute alte unix banner noch
<sysdef> mcnesium: wenn was den stdin nicht bedient hilft cat. echo foo|banner $(cat)
<Grimpfl> Schön guten Abend zusammen
<Grimpfl> Ich bin auf der Suche nach jemanden, der mir erklären kann, wie ich in ubuntu nachträglich das /home dir auf eine neue Partion ablegen kann 
<Frickelpit> Grimpfl: das wiki kann das sehr gut ;)
<Frickelpit> Grimpfl: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Home_umziehen
<Grimpfl> ahhh :-))
<Grimpfl> Herzlichen Dank :) Ich war gerade schon auf der anderen Seite
<dreamon> Wie hieß das Programm bei dem man mit der Maus ein Fenster anklicken kann, welches gekillt werden soll.. 
<vectory> xkill
<vectory> dreamon: ^
<dreamon> vectory, DANKE!
<vectory> np
<jokrebel> hi
<LiquidDemocracy> Hi, I am using KDE for the first time after years of using Gnome. How on earth do I open another GUI session with another user. Clicking on "switch user" locks the screen and pressing control+alt+f8 only shows a black screen with a blicking cursor.
<Robert_Zenz> ,german? LiquidDemocracy
<shetlandpony> LiquidDemocracy: use german please! This is a german channel. If you can't write german, you can use #ubuntu for english or #ubuntu-(your_language) like #ubuntu-fr instead. Thanks a lot :)
<Lufti_oO> hallo!
<Lufti_oO> Wie heißt das "Disk Utility" Tool im deutschen 11.10? Ich finde es nicht und die englischsprachigen Tutorials verweisen immer auf "Disk Utility".
<dreamon> Lufti_oO, Laufwerksverwaltung?
<Lufti_oO> ahh, "Laufwerk" war das schlüsselwort!
<Lufti_oO> Ich hab wie blöde den Launcher durchsucht und nichts gefunden. Nicht mal unter dem Filter "System".
<Lufti_oO> Wo sollte das da zu finden sein?
<Lufti_oO> Auf jeden Fall: Danke! ;)
<LetoThe2nd> a.k.a. gparted, nehme ich an. und das muss man nachinstallieren.
<dreamon> Lufti_oO, Keine Ahnung.. ich nehme gnome-shell.. da ist es auch irgendwo versteckt.
<Lufti_oO> Werde ich wohl auch wieder. Die Usability von Unity ist noch viel zu grausig! Ich danke Euch!
<PBeck> hi
<Whyhoz_afk> hi
<Lufti_oO> hi
<waterstorm> ist apache 2 besser als lighttpd?
<waterstorm> bzw. sicherer?
<LupusE> ist ein audo besser als ein bmw?
<LupusE> weder noch. die haben beide vor und nachteile.
<waterstorm> apache 2 ist mehr verbreiet im www 
<LupusE> na und?
<LetoThe2nd> und es besteht auch nicht direkt irgendein ubuntu-zusammenhang--- pro/contra webserver x oder y ist eher ein klassischer fall fürs OT.
<waterstorm> ok...
<Whyhoz_afk> bei apache gabs mal nen fehler mit dem man relativ leicht so einen server ganz schö stark auslasten konnte ...
<Whyhoz_afk> aber solche dinge gibts immer egal wo egal bei was ...
<Anon42> meine internet verbindung bricht dauernd ab
<Anon42> was kann ich machen?
<Anon42> bzw. kann ich einen kompletten virenscann durchführen? habe gnome 64bit
<jokrebel> Anon42: 1) merh Infos liefern 2) ausschalten
<Anon42> die letzten 3 tage ist das so
<Anon42> die verbindung bricht einfach ab
<k1l> Anon42: vlt. liegts ja am provider?
<Anon42> und wenn ich mich wieder verbinde
<Anon42> hmm
<jokrebel> ,enter? Anon42
<shetlandpony> Anon42: Nutze bitte nicht die ENTER-Taste anstelle von Interpunktion. Versuche die Anzahl der abgeschickten Zeilen nicht groesser werden zu lassen als notwendig, da der Channel sonst schwer zu verfolgen wird. [interpunktion]
<jokrebel> Anon42: Oder am Router? oder oder oder…
<Anon42> ich hab den router resetten und den modem
<Anon42> wäre es möglic hdass ich mir ein virus eingefangen habe?
<k1l> welches betriebssystem nutzt du denn?
<Anon42> ubuntu 11.10
<k1l> eher nicht so geläufig. vor allem, was sollte das mit deiner verbindung zu tun haben?
<jokrebel> cu
<Minipluto> Ich bin per Strippe im normalen LAN und wir haben über WLAN eine FritzBox stehen, an der ein Medienserver angeschlossen ist (damit da niemand anderes aus dem LAN drauf zugreifen kann). Nun muss ich ja irgendwie konfigurieren können, dass Ubuntu das LAN und nicht das WLAN für die Internet-Verbindung verwendet (oder geht das automatisch?). Was muss ich mir dafür ansehen?
<grossing> Minipluto, noch kurz bevor ich abtauche: Ich würd auf Routing tippen
<Minipluto> grossing: danke, ich überlege gerade ob das mit dem Routing im Network-Manager geht
<grossing> ka, mit dem Networkmanager hab ich nix am Hut und das wird auch so bleiben :-)
<Minipluto> hmm scheint auch momentan so zu funktionieren ;) Ich melde mich dann nochmal, wenne s Probleme gibt
<Valentin2> moin
<Valentin2> fedora 16 user hier?
<Valentin2> oh fc sry
<ring1> reicht unter 11.10 zum kompletten entfernen von unity das purgen von ubuntu-desktop oder ist das schon zuviel? :)
<Jeangleur> hallo, ich brauch hilfe, weil mein unity verschwunden ist
<Jeangleur> plupps, da wars weg
<Jeangleur> ich hab mich mit atstenkürzel abgemeldet und wieder mit Unity 2D angemeldet und konnte dann wieder alles nutzen, aber das ist doch quark
<Jeangleur> kann mir jm helfen?
<vectory> Jeangleur: guck mal in die logs
<Jeangleur> ok, wie?
<k1l> .xsession-errors, dmesg, etc.pp
<Jeangleur> ein hinweis noch: ich hatte compiz manager angemacht, aber dort nichts verändert.
<Jeangleur> er hatte nur plötzlich sehr lange geladen, als ich die plunginliste anschauen wollte, bei den allgemeinen einstellungen. aber dann hab ichs ausmachen wollen und merkte dass alles von unity weg ist
<vectory> /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old und ~/.xsession-errors.oldin ein pastebin
<Jeangleur> bash: /home/anna/.xsession-errors.oldin: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<vectory> s/in/ in/
<shetlandpony> vectory meant: /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old und ~/.xsession-errors.old in ein pastebin
<vectory> :(
<Jeangleur> sorry, ich bin noch nicht so fit.... was soll ich im terminal oder anderswo eingeben?
<Jeangleur> genau?
<Jeangleur> ich will nur mein unity normal wieder benutzen können...
<Jeangleur> hat niemand ne idee?
<vectory> ach, das geh garnicht?
<vectory> geht*
<Jeangleur> kann man das nicht irgendwie neu starten, wenn es weg ist?
<vectory> hm, guck mal noch in /var/log/ nach nem compiz log
<vectory> ls /var/log/compiz*
<vectory> eingeben
<vectory> um das in ein pastebin zu kriegen wäre pastebinit ganz gut
<vectory> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Jeangleur> ls: Zugriff auf /var/log/compiz* nicht möglich: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<vectory> hm
<Jeangleur> pastebinit ist eingerichtet
<vectory> hm, dann sollte sicher was im xorg log stehen
<Jeangleur> ok?
<Jeangleur> was eingeben?
<vectory> pastebinit installieren
<Jeangleur> hab ich
<vectory> ausgeben kannst du die datei mit cat
<vectory> cat DATEI
<Jeangleur> welche datei?
<vectory> die logs
<vectory> -_-
<Jeangleur> sorry, ... .-(
<Jeangleur> argh, ich komm mir echt sau blöd vor. was soll ich nun eingeben?!
<vectory_> oops, reconnect
<vectory_> ls -l /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old und gucken ob die zeit hinkommt mit dem start oder dem ende der session, die mit absturz
<Jeangleur> cool.
<Jeangleur> also...
<vectory_> pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old wenns hinkommt
<vectory_> cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old um selbst nen blick reinzuwerfen
<vectory_> ich hab aber keine ahnung, wonach man da suchen muss
<Jeangleur> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 32625 2011-11-08 23:47 /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old
<Jeangleur> sagt der...
<Jeangleur> ?!
<vectory_> gibt noch /var/log/syslog.und hat die uhrzeit hin, oder hast dich zwischendruch mehrmals neugestaret bzw dich an und abgemeldet
<Jeangleur> cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<vectory_> jo
<Jeangleur> ewig lange liste
<vectory_> war der absturz gegen 23:47?
<vectory_> hallo bekks
<Jeangleur> kann sehr gut sein!
<webbekks> moin vectory_ 
<Jeangleur> hallo bekks
<webbekks> moin *
<Jeangleur> shit, vectory war gerade dabei mir zu helfen, unity wieder zu retten
<Jeangleur> bekks, kannst du mir helfen?
<vectory_> stell eine konkrete frage ...
<Jeangleur> ich kenne mich ganz und gar nicht aus, bin eher anfänger
<Jeangleur> ah, vectory ist wieder da?
<Jeangleur> super
<Minipluto> Jeangleur: kommt vielleicht gleich wieder… du kannst ja mal im Terminal „unity --replace & disown“ eingeben und gucken, was passiert (insbesondere die Textausgabe)
<Jeangleur> ok, moment, ich bin jetzt gerade neu angemeldet mit unity 2d, damit ich irgenwie irgendwas machen konnte...
<vectory_> kein problem, mach einfach
<Jeangleur> wie starte ich ein terminal, wenn alles andere weg ist?
<Minipluto> sorry ich wollte nicht dazwischen funken, mach erst mal das, was vectory_ geschrieben hat :)
<vectory_> mit strg+alt+F1
<vectory_> Minipluto: ich hab doch keine Ahnung :S
<Jeangleur> krasse scheisse
<Jeangleur> wow, das war lustig
<Jeangleur> also gut, und jetzt?
<Jeangleur> bin ich jetzt bei unity normal oder was?
<Jeangleur> ich hab unity --replace & disown eingegeben und das war lustig
<Minipluto> das solltest du natürlich nur machen, wenn du deine Sitzung mit Unity 3D gestartet hast
<Jeangleur> zu spät 
<Jeangleur> aber ok, ich machs nochmal
<Jeangleur> und meld mich nochmal an
<Minipluto> moment 
<Jeangleur> was?
<k1l> hat du dich mal versucht wieder in das normale unity wieder anzumelden?
<Jeangleur> nein
<Minipluto> falls du mit Strg+alt+F1 in die virtuelle Konsole gehst, kommst du mit Strg+alt+F7 wieder zum Desktop… wollte ich nur vorher sagen
<Jeangleur> danke, das hab ich gerade gesucht und zufällig gefunden ;-)
<Minipluto> wenn man mit dem Compiz-Config rum fummelt stürzt Unity gelegentlich ab, auch wenn man nicht viel einstellt. Normalerweise startet es sich von selbst neu aber wenn nicht, sollte man es wenigstens über die virtuelle Konsole hin bekommen
<Minipluto> aber wenn du dich nun wieder in Unity 3D anmeldest und dann immer noch nichts funktioniert, wirds wohl ein größeres Problem geben aber dann kannst du es trotzdem mal so versuchen, weil es dann vielleicht eine aussagekräftige Fehlermeldung gibt
<Minipluto> achd er ist ja schon lange weg :D
<Jeangleur> ok, ich habs eingegeben:
<Jeangleur> bei unity 3d im terminal 
<Jeangleur> unity --replace & disown
<Jeangleur> und nix ist passiert
<Jeangleur> er meinte sowas wie kein prozess geladen oder so
<Jeangleur> das problem passierte anscheinend um 23.47
<Jeangleur> wie kann ich unity 3d wieder herrichten?!
<Jeangleur> war bis vor ganz kurzem alles top! erst als ich den compiz startete wars alles weg
<Minipluto> compiz ist in unity 3D immer gestartet aber du meinst wahrscheinlich den Einstellungemanager
<Jeangleur> jau
<Jeangleur> genau
<Jeangleur> was kann ich tun?!
<Jeangleur> hilferufend auf dem boden wälzend!
<Minipluto> etwas geduldiger sein :)
<Jeangleur> ok
<Minipluto> kannst mal versuchen, das ganze ohne --replace zu machen und schauen, was er dann zu meckern hat.
<Jeangleur> ok
<Jeangleur> bis gleich
<Jeangleur> jetzt ist es auch bei unity 2d weg
<Minipluto> was ist weg?
<Jeangleur> ok, da bin ich wieder
<Jeangleur> also während der im unbity 3d hochfuhr bin ich ins terminal gegangen und da kamen massenweise fehlermeldungen
<Jeangleur> dann, als letzte, compiz fatal error 104
<Jeangleur> compiz:4840
<Jeangleur> --disown kannte er als befehl nicht
<Jeangleur> und er sagte mir mal unity-panel-service: kein prozess gefunden
<Jeangleur> ideen?
<Minipluto> hast du schon in den Logs nachgeschaut, wie vectory_ vorschlug? Falls nein: was möchtest du daran noch mal erklärt haben?
<Jeangleur> ja, sehr gern
<Jeangleur> wie finde ich heraus, was um 23.47 passierte?
<Jeangleur> vor einer stunde?
<Minipluto> also mit dem ls -l <ordner> Befehl bekommst du eine Liste von den Dateien inkl. Info der Änderungszeit. Das brauchst du, weil z.B. die xorg.0.log nach einem Neustart umbenannt wird. Also damit du überhaupt schon mal abschätzen kannst, in welche Datei du überhaupt gucken musst
<Minipluto> dort gibts ein paar Beispiele, welche Log für was ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Verzeichnisstruktur?highlight=/var/log#var und dort steht, wie man sich den Inhalt anzeigen lassen kann: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Logdateien
<Jeangleur> so, ich bin kurz rausgeflogen
<Jeangleur> Minipluto: du wolltest mir erklären, wie ich den log von 23.47 finde
<Jeangleur> ?
<Minipluto> hab ich schon. Ich wiederhole es noch mal
<Minipluto> also mit dem ls -l <ordner> Befehl bekommst du eine Liste von den Dateien inkl. Info der Änderungszeit. Das brauchst du, weil z.B. die xorg.0.log nach einem Neustart umbenannt wird. Also damit du überhaupt schon mal abschätzen kannst, in welche Datei du überhaupt gucken musst
<Minipluto> dort gibts ein paar Beispiele, welche Log für was ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Verzeichnisstruktur?highlight=/var/log#var und dort steht, wie man sich den Inhalt anzeigen lassen kann: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Logdateien
<Jeangleur> uff
<Jeangleur> welcher ordner ist denn bei ls -l der richtige?
<Minipluto> /var/log
<Minipluto> da sind alle logs drin
<Minipluto> und für dein Problem von Interesse werden die logs sein, deren Name mit Xorg beginnt und vielleicht auch dmesg 
#ubuntu-de 2011-11-09
<Jeangleur> ok
<Jeangleur> sowas? 
<Jeangleur> -rw-r--r-- 1 root              root   32924 2011-11-09 00:55 Xorg.0.log
<Jeangleur> -rw-r--r-- 1 root              root   34184 2011-11-09 00:40 Xorg.0.log.old
<Jeangleur> aber das ist doch vor kurzem
<Jeangleur> -rw-r----- 1 root              adm    57115 2011-11-08 23:45 dmesg
<Jeangleur> -rw-r----- 1 root              adm    55049 2011-11-08 22:43 dmesg.0
<Jeangleur> -rw-r----- 1 root              adm    15269 2011-11-08 19:25 dmesg.1.gz
<Jeangleur> -rw-r----- 1 root              adm    15262 2011-11-08 17:18 dmesg.2.gz
<Jeangleur> -rw-r----- 1 root              adm    15301 2011-11-08 11:37 dmesg.3.gz
<Jeangleur> -rw-r----- 1 root              adm    15689 2011-11-07 14:58 dmesg.4.gz
<Jeangleur> zu lang her...
<NTQ> ÄHhhhm. Paste?
<Jeangleur> ?!
<Jeangleur> ja?
<NTQ> ,paste?
<shetlandpony> Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<Minipluto> Jeangleur: die Uhrzeit sagt nur aus, wann da das letzte mal etwas rein geschrieben wurde
<Jeangleur> ok
<Jeangleur> was soll ich also tun?
<Jeangleur> um unity wieder am laufen zu kriegen?
<Jeangleur> compoz manager deinstallieren?
<Jeangleur> oder mal schlafen gehen
<Jeangleur> ?
<Minipluto> überlegen, zu welcher Uhrzeit dein Problem aufgetaucht ist, dementsprechend die passende Datei aussuchen und dir den Inhalt mit einem Texteditor anzeigen lassen
<Jeangleur> 23.47
<Jeangleur> gibts dort aber nicht
<Minipluto> Jeangleur: vielleicht steht es noch in der Xorg.0.old drin, ansonsten provozierst du den Fehler einfach noch mal und schaust dann nach
<Valentin2> hi
<Jeangleur> in der datei versteh ich nix
<Jeangleur> da sind ja auch keine zeiten, oder?
<Jeangleur> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/504932/
<Valentin2> sollte man den graka nvidia treiber installieren, oder is bei der stock installation schon ein treiber ootb dabei?(geforce 9650m gt)
<NTQ> hi. ich hab problem mit den energiesparfunktionen von meinem ubuntu. und zwar knackst die soundkarte jedesmal, wenn die soundkarte an- oder ausgeschaltet wird. das funktioniert bei mir z.b. nicht http://www.linux-community.de/Archiv/Tipp-der-Woche/Knacks-Koala
<Jeangleur> ok, schade, ich gebs auf...
<Jeangleur> gute nacht
<Valentin2> n8
<Minipluto> und morgen kommt er wieder und jemand Anderes darf es wieder vorkauen -.-
<Minipluto> Valentin2: hast du dir schon den artikel durchgelesen? da sind die drei Möglichkeiten erklärt: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia
<Haasee> Ist schon spät aber ich versuche es trotzdem mal: Ich kann auf meinem xubuntu den Desktophintergrung nicht mehr ändern. Die Auswahl im Kontexxtmenü und "Schreibtisch"  (unter Einstellungen) bleiben ohne Reaktion.
<Minipluto> Valentin2: also wenn du gescheite 3D-Unterstützung mit allen Möglichen Funktionen haben möchtest, ist wohl die Installation des proprietären Treibers empfehlenswert: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia/nvidia
<Valentin2> also bislang liefert mir der treiber hier alles was ich brauche
<apollo13> empfehlenswert? die einzige option…
<Valentin2> ich weiß nur nicht wie es aussieht wenn der treiber nicht richtig läuft
<Valentin2> bringt dann deinstallieren noch was?
<Valentin2> ich rede vom nvidia
<Minipluto> Valentin2: aber achte in dem Artikel darauf, dass sich bei verschiedenen Ubuntu-Versionen die Methodik zur Installation etwas verändert hat, also etwas vorausschauender lesen
<Minipluto> ach so. da uss jemand Anderes weiterhelfen. Habe keine Erfahrung mit nvidia-Problemen
<Valentin2> ok
<Valentin2> danke minipluto
<Minipluto> np
<tprommi> Ubuntu 11.10 erkennt die Auflösung von meinem Bldschirm oft falsch. Einstellungen unter Systemeinstellungen sind nach dem Neustart weg. Einstellungen von NVidia-Server-Settings in xorg.conf werden nur bei dem Loginbildschirm angewendet. Jemand eine Idee, wie ich die Auflösung fest einstellen kann?
<tprommi> Guten Morgen, übrigens.
<tprommi> Keiner eine Idee?
<ttyS3> moin
<ttyS3> Wie kann man mit der Ubuntu 11.10-DVD im Textmodus installieren?
<ttyS3> Der Menüpunkt fehlt leider.
<ttyS3> Ich wollte Ubuntu auf einer verschlüsselten Partition installieren. Und das geht soweit ich weiß nur im Textmodus.
<k1l> hmmm. bin mir grade nicht sicher, ob das nicht nur mit der alternate cd geht.
<you-genius> damits gehts - da kannste "server" anwählen
<you-genius> das habe ich so gemacht - damals in 2008 oder so
<you-genius> da nimmste die server-.edition
<k1l> you-genius: das es geht weiss ich, aber die frage ist, ob das mit der dvd auch geht.
<you-genius> ich sehs gerade auf: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Downloads/Oneiric_Ocelot
<k1l> you-genius: quatsch! man nimmt die alternate cd. was soll er mit nem server kernel
<you-genius> oh - das weiß ich wieder nicht - hups
<Valentin2> moin, jemand eine ahnung wie ich checken kann ob der nouveau treiber aktiv ist?
<ttyS3> Habe 2 doppelseitige DVDs. Beide aus einer Zeitschrift. Bei der 10.10 gibt es einen Menüpunkt. Nur bei der 11.10 nicht.
<sysdef> Valentin2: lsmod | grep nouveau
<k1l> ttyS3: lad dir die alternate und mach es damit. so hast du auch ein "sauberes" ubuntu und kein von der zeitschrift angepasstes
<Valentin2> ok wunderbar, scheint zu laufen
<k1l> ,alternate? ttyS3 
<shetlandpony> Sorry k1l, ich weiss nichts ueber alternate, ich assoziiere aber Alternate_Installation und Booten damit
<Valentin2> danke sysdef
<k1l> ,alternate_installation? ttyS3 
<shetlandpony> ttyS3, Alternate_Installation ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Alternate_Installation - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Valentin2> wie kann man im nouveau denn vsync aktivieren?
<ttyS3> k1l: ok. dann lade ich die Alternate-CD mal runter. Die 11.10-DVD ist von easyLinux. Weiß nicht ob das eine angepasste Version ist.
<ttyS3> danke
<you-genius> ... ich lese nirgens, das die ubuntu-server-edition einen angepassten kernel mitbringt ?¿ - da steht nur was von angepasster paketauswahl und, das keine desktopumgebung enthalten ist ...
<dadrc> you-genius, ist aber so: linux-image-server
<you-genius> dann habe ich gerade etwas gelernt - thx for inf
<dadrc> steht dir natürlich frei, einfach einen anderen Kernel zu installieren und den zu booten
<you-genius> richtig - aber den bedarf habe cih bei meinen spielereien noch nicht gehabt
<you-genius> weswegen mir das gerade auch recht neu ist
<Speefak> wie lösche ich die schema zuordnung eines users per mysql komando ?
<joschi> Speefak: REVOKE…
<Speefak> moin
<Speefak> REVOKE USER SCHEMA;          ?
<Speefak> die datenbanken selbst hab ich mir DROP SCHEMA ’DBname’ löschen können
<Speefak> joomla hat mir ein namen mit bindestrichen/minus in die DB geballert und damit kommt mysql iwie nicht zu recht, setzte ich den namen in ’’ geht es wunderbar 
<sysdef> Speefak: in #mysql.de antwortet keiner?
<Speefak> hab ich noch gar nich versucht, will nur kurz die tabellen aus der berechtigung fürn user haben und dann ins bett bins seit gestern 23 uhr am arbetien
<Speefak> frage steh nu auch im mysql channel
<Speefak> hm iwie wohl ein mysqladmin fehler, lt mysql konsole sind die datenbanken nicht mehr für den user aufgeführt, wie seh ich welche berechtigungen auf welche datenbanken der user hat ?
<_kip> moin
<smodo> Grüezi Wohl zusammen :) 
<smodo> Ist jemand zu sprechen der sich mit, dhcp3, TFTPD  und der allg. Netzwerinstallation auskennt ? ich habe im forum unter ubuntuusers.de › Forum › Aktiv werden › Rund ums Wiki "PXE Installation" als user skuhl ein beitrag geschrieben, der doch sehr wichtig ist. ich habe absolut keine andere möglichkeit ubuntu auf den laptop zu bekommen. 
<smodo> besser gesagt ich hab mein problem verfasst ;) 
<ttyS3> smodo: PXE installation hab ich noch nie gemacht. Aber du könntest auch die Festplatte aus dem Laptop ausbauen und mit einem Adapter (an einem anderen PC) installieren.
<smodo> jo aber für nur eine installation geh ich jetzt nicht extra was kaufen ;) das ist unnötig geld raus werfen ;) 
<smodo> ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das ich das jemals nochmal brauchen würde, der pc erlebt keine 2. installation ^
<smodo> eh sorry, laptop
<ttyS3> smodo: Hast doch Rückgaberecht. :-P
<smodo> aber nicht nach 13 jahren ;) der laptop ist ein Compaq Armada E500 ;) habe keine cd rohlinge und usb boot geht irgendwie nicht bei dem ;)
<ttyS3> smodo: Hat der Laptop ein optisches Laufwerk? Funktioniert das noch?
<ttyS3> smodo: hmm, ok
<hdp> Was funktioniert denn nicht beim PXE?
<smodo> ok jetzt hasste mich erwischt ;) ein optisches laufwer ist ein cd oder dvd rom oder ? also ein laufwerk das von einem datenträger liest ? ;) sorry bin net der hardware kenner :) 
<ttyS3> smodo: ja meinte cd/dvd :-)
<smodo> hab das ganze bei ubuntuusers.de > forum > Aktiv werden> Rund ums Wiki geschrieben, letzter beitrag user=skuhl
<smodo> Thema ist PXE-Installation
<ttyS3> smodo: Mit "Plopp"-Boot-CD kann man auch von USB starten. (auch wenn das BIOS das nicht unterstützt). Aber wenn du keine Rohlinge hast, hat's sich erledigt. ;-)
<smodo> hehe aber sehr genialer tipp. kannte ich bis jetzt noch gar nicht, ist notiert. ;) dank dir
<ttyS3> smodo: http://www.plop.at/de/bootmanager.html
<smodo> man das ding ist ja genial. grad am durchlesen. 
<ulrich> Guten Tag zusammen
<ulrich> Wie war das: ich möchte ein Bildschirmfoto "posten" - wo kann man das zum Download einstellen?
<Funfood> hast du denn alle urheberrechte an dem screenshot?
<LetoThe2nd> ulrich: google "imagehost" oder "image upload" und such dir was aus :)
<you-genius> neko heißt meine katzen *mal dazwischenschmeisst)
<you-genius> -n
<elw3> neko neko miow
<LetoThe2nd> sehr schön. und jetzt alle kätzchen ab ins OT, bitte.
<ulrich> Nach dem Schließen eines LibreOffice-Dokuments erscheint normalerweise die Startseite von LibreOffice. Das tut sie auch bei mir, aber da geht irgendwas durcheinander - siehe http://s8.postimage.org/n909u35xx/Bildschirmfoto_09_11_2011_11_28_06.png Liegt das an LibreOffice? Oder am LXDE?
<ulrich> Ähnliche Probleme habe ich auch manchmal, wenn ich von einem Desktop zum anderen wechsle. Auch dann bleiben (manchmal) Reste von den Falschen Anwendungen sichtbar.
 * LetoThe2nd würde auf lxde tippen, aber ist wirklich stochern im nebel
<ulrich> LetoThe2nd: Ok, da ist mir die Zeit zu schade... Da die Funktionalität der Programm nicht eingeschränkt ist, lebe ich damit. Vielen Dank!
<apollo13> ulrich: den bug hab ich auch
<apollo13> kA was das ist…
<apollo13> LetoThe2nd: ist bei gnome3 auch
<LetoThe2nd> apollo13: mkay. benutz ich genausowenig. :)
<zeitsofa> moin
<zeitsofa> ich wollt grad meine pakete auf der möhre hier updaten und dann kriege ich das hier: E: Das Paket tzdata-java muss neu installiert werden, es kann jedoch kein Archiv dafür gefunden werden.
<zeitsofa> weder apt-get install -f oder dergleichen halfen. jemand ne idee was da übern jordan gegangen ist?
<dadrc> 11.10?
<zeitsofa> dadrc: ne 11.04
<dadrc> was sagtn denn apt-cache policy tzdata-java?
<zeitsofa> sollte aber ansich egal sein denk ich - das kann dir unterm strich auf nem debian auch mal passieren. die frage ist wie krieg ich mein system nun wieder dazu upzudaten
<zeitsofa> dadrc: http://nopaste.info/65fffe179b.html
<dadrc> Hast du aus irgendwelchen Gründen maverick-updates deaktiviert?
<dadrc> Da müsste das eigentlich drin sein
<dadrc> Ansonsten: Einfach deinstallieren, geht zumindest hier ohne Probleme
<zeitsofa> wenn das mal so leicht ginge. sobald ich apt-get dazu bewegen will etwas zu tun bricht er mir mit obiger meldung ab
<dadrc> ach, schön. maverick-updates?
<zeitsofa> was meinst du damit?
<dadrc> Naja, tzdata-java sollte in maverick-updates sein, dein apt findet es aber nicht
<kraftwer1> Meine Umlaute sind broken, wenn ich per SSHH ueber Screen auf irssi zugreife. Hat jemand eine Idee?
<dadrc> Kannst mal in deiner sources.list gucken, ob das aus irgendwelchen Gründen deaktiviert ist
<LetoThe2nd> kraftwer1: von windows aus mit putty?
<kraftwer1> kraftwer1: Nein, mit PuTTY geht alles gut. Jetzt sitze ich vor einer XFCE-Terminal (aber mit xterm dasselbe Problem)
<LetoThe2nd> kraftwer1: ah kay. ich kenns nur anders rum.
<kraftwer1> LetoThe2nd: Kein Problem
<zeitsofa> dadrc: ich hab nix an den sourcen rumgespielt - aber ich guck mal ob die drin sind
<dadrc> zeitsofa, ich muss leider los. Sonst würde mir noch einfallen, das Paket von Hand runterzuladen und es apt irgendwie untermogeln, falls er das noch im Cache sucht. Oder mit dpkg rangehen, das ist meistens etwas weniger zimperlich
<der_sebo_> hallo
<der_sebo_> gibt es die möglich keit ubuntu zu überwachen und wenn zb die festplatte voll ist eine email raus zu schicken?
<apollo13> ja nennt sich nagios
<LetoThe2nd> der_sebo_: quasi jede art von monitoringsoftware. guckst du wiki, und das letzte c't sonderheft linux :)
<der_sebo_> danke
<Moritz25> Hey, ich versuche gerade den mplayer mit vaapi-support zu kompilieren. dafür muss ich ja mit build-dep mplayer die Abhängigkeiten auflösen. Allerdings sollen dabei auch 2 Pakete geupdated werden, die ich NICHT updaten will. Kann man bei build-dep Pakete "ausschliessen"?
<Moritz25> kann ich das mit apt-get build-dep mplayer --no-upgrade erreichen?
<PolitikerNEU> Äh - wie kann man noch schnell mal bei XFCE die Stzungsverwaltung deaktivieren?
<geser> Moritz25: welche denn? kommen diese Versionen vielleicht aus -updates?
<Moritz25> nein, die musste ich manuell installieren. Von splitted-dekstop.com, weil man nur damit den mplayer mit vaapi-support kompilieren kann. Und apt will mir jetzt leider die beiden Pakete (libva1 und libva-dev) upgraden und genau das will ich nicht
<geser> reicht die Version der Pakete die du hast?
<geser> oder braucht der mplayer von dort die Pakete in dieser Version auf die apt update möchte?
<Moritz25> die Pakete, die installiert sind, reichen. build-dep soll also quasi einfach ein Mal die Upgrades der beiden Pakete ignorieren
<Moritz25> ginge das denn mit apt-pinning in dieser Weise: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/403972/
<geser> sollte mit apt-pinning gehen, ob die Syntax jetzt korrekt ist, weiß ich leider nicht, da ich apt-pinning zu selten nutze um es auswendig zu können
<Moritz25> mh damn, ich habs auch noch nie benutzt :D
<Moritz25> Aber so stehts zumindest in etwa im Wiki.... Weisst Du zufällig, ob es wirklich völlig egal ist, wie die Dateien in /etc/apt/preferences.d/ heissen? Oder brauchen die ne bestimmte Endung etc.?
<geser> einfach ausprobieren, mit "apt-cache policy libva1" kannst du schauen, welche Version bevorzugt wird
<Haraldo> Laptop Asus A73SV-TY317V, GeForde GT 555M, proprietäre Treiber können nicht installiert werden, Paste Jockeylog http://paste.pocoo.org/show/505213/. Was kann ich tun ...
<geser> Moritz25: alternativ kannst du auch die beiden .debs für diese Pakete mit dpkg installieren, falls dir der Aufwand mit apt-pinning für diese einmalige Aktion zu viel wird
<Moritz25> geser, danke erstmal. Ja, das hgabe ich ja schon getan ;) Jetzt will mir nur build-dep die Pakete updaten mit denen aus den repos
<zeitsofa> hat jemand grad mal nen wink für mich wie ich sed sage füge an der vorletzten stelle nen , ein?
<Moritz25> geser, mit apt-get update werden dann theoretisch die Dateien in preferences eingelesen ja?
<geser> ich meine ja
<Moritz25> okay, ich teste ;)
<geser> zeitsofa: sowas? echo "foo bar" | sed -e "s/\(.\)$/,\1/"
<Moritz25> geser, hm also an sich scheint es zu funktionieren: paste.ubuntuusers.de/403977 allerdings will apt-get libva immernoch updaten :( Wie ich das im Wiki verstanden habe, wird das Programm mit der "höchsten Zahl" bevorzugt.... aber gleichzeitig sthet da, dass Priorität 100 beudetet, dass das instlalierte Paket nicht angerührt wird...
<geser> ich bin jetzt leicht überfragt, was die 100 hinter der Versionsnummer bedeutet, ich meine aber die Priorität ist die Zahl vor dem Repository (also in der nächsten Zeile; die 100 bzw. 500)
<geser> du kannst auch noch die Pakete auf "hold" setzen, dann sollte apt die gar nicht anfassen
<zeitsofa> geser: ja sowas nur eben noch eine stelle weiter nach links das komma
<geser> zeitsofa: echo "foo bar" | sed -e "s/\(..\)$/,\1/"
<zeitsofa> geser: besten dank :)
<zeitsofa> ich hab den punkt grad falsch gemacht....
<Moritz25> geser, sorry war am Telefon ;) Wo denn auf hold setzen?
<captain> wo findet man denn bei gnome minimierte anwendungen?
<k1l> captain: welches gnome? welches ubuntu?
<captain> gnome drei und neustes ubuntu
<Moritz25> geser, jetzt habe ich die Datei so angepasst und der neueren Version sogar einen negativen Wert verpasst: paste.ubuntuusers.de/403987 Trotzdem will apt nach apt-get update das Paket noch upgraden :(
<geser> hmm, setze die einfach auf "hold" (echo "libva1 hold" | sudo dpkg --set-selections)
<Haraldo> Unity, 11.10, Laptop Asus A73SV mit Geforce GT 555M, ich kann den proprietären Treiber nicht installieren, 3D-Funktionen so nicht möglich, Paste Jockeylog http://paste.pocoo.org/show/505213/ Was kann ich tun?
<Anon42> wie blende ich die search bar im ubuntu center wieder ein?
<Anon42> ubuntu software center
<Moritz25> geser, also das funktioniert alles nicht :( Jetzt ist zwar die libva1 auf hold, dafür igbts irgendwelche unerfüllten abhängigkeiten.... 
<Moritz25> ich probiere jetzt einfach die Abhängigkeiten aufzulösen und installieren zu lassen und danach schmeiss ich die libva manuell runter und installier die alten, vielleicht klappt das ja
<Moritz25> geser, eins noch: Wie mache ich denn den Befehl von oben wieder rückgängig?
<geser> Moritz25: echo "libva1 install" | sudo dpkg --set-selections (mit dpkg --get-selections kannst du dir eine Liste anzeigen lassen)
<Moritz25> geser, thanks
<geser> Moritz25: kannst du mal die Build-Depends Zeile für das mplayer-Paket zeigen? (apt-cache showsrc mplayer | grep Build-Depends)
<Moritz25> geser, okay moment. ich mach gerde nochmal das hold rückgängig und paste es dann ja?
<Moritz25> geser, paste.ubuntuusers.de/403992
<Moritz25> geser, zur Problematik an sich: Ich hatte vorher 11.04 und da den mplayer selber mit vaapi kompiliert (lief auch alles, mit den gleichen libva1, libva-dev) und bei den dependencies gabs auch kein problem. dann hats mir das System leider zerschossen und ich dachte mri "okay, gehste direkt zu 11.10 über" ja und jetzt stehe ich hier und irgendwelche Pakete aus den Dependencies von mplayer scheinen eine neuere libva1 zu brauchen :(
<Moritz25> Die Frage, die ich mir stelle: Könnte ich denn vielleicht einfach ne andere Version von libva1 "türken" und so die dependencies einfach übergehen?! Vielleicht funktionierts ja irgendwie auch mit der alten lib
<geser> ja, so sieht es aus
<geser> Moritz25: warum nicht gegen die neue libva1 bauen?
<Moritz25> geser, weil man für den vaapi-support mit ATI-Karten scheinbar diese libva1 braucht, weil da irgendwelche Patches drin sind für den Support von XvBA.... zumindest hab ichs so verstanden und ich hatte es vorhin schon mit der neuen libva1 versucht und das funktionierte nicht (mplayer immer abgeschmiert)
<geser> :(
<geser> der mplayer aus dem Archiv ist abgeschmiert oder dein selbstkompilierter?
<Moritz25> der selbstkompilierte... ich nehme aber stark an, dass es an der libva1 aus den repos lag.... hatte es unter 11.04 nämlich GENAU gleich kompiliert... könnte natürlich sein, dass ich nen Fehler gemacht habe, aber ich halte es für recht unwahrscheinlich
<geser> dein selbstkompilierter mplayer (gebaut mit der alten libva1) stützt mit der neuen libva1 ab?
<Moritz25> also der selber kompilierte ist auch einer mit gepatchten sources.... der ist auch von splitted-desktop.com
<mgolisch> wieso ist das eigentlich alles so kompliziert?
<mgolisch> wieso pflegt das niemand?
<mgolisch> da hab ichs mit dem nvidia vdpau zeugs leichter das ist ja mittlerweile sogar in den repopackges mit drin
<mgolisch> taet mir stinken wenn ich amd grafikkarten haette
<Moritz25> geser, nein, ich habe 11.10 neu installiert. Dann die (alten) libva etc. installiert nud versucht die die dependencies aufzulösen. da hat er mir dann gesagt, dass er auch libva updated... also hab ichs halt mal so probiert. Dann stürzte der mplayer aber ab. Also hab ich das System wieder plattgemacht, 11.10 installiert und jetzt bin ich gerade bei dem Stand, den Du kennst: Alte libva, alter mplayer, build-dep geht nicht
<Moritz25> mgolisch, ja, danke für die Aufheiterung :P
<mgolisch> bitte
<mgolisch> :)
<geser> Moritz25: versuch einfach mal den mplayer mit neuer libva1 zu bauen, vielleicht hat sich was an der Bibliothek geändert (ABI) was den Absturz verursacht
<Moritz25> habe ich ja schon vorhin. Das funktionierte nicht
<geser> normalerweise sollte das bei gleicher so-Version eine Library nicht passieren, aber manchmal wird das Übersehen die hochzusetzen
<geser> :(
<geser> dann bleibt dir nicht anderes übrig als herauszufinden, welches Paket da die neuere libva1 reinzieht
<geser> vielleicht musst du dann auch dieses Paket mit der alten libva1 bauen, damit die Abhängigkeiten hinterherpassen
<Moritz25> geser, ich denke das habe ich schon: paste.ubuntuusers.de/403997
<geser> jepp, libavcodec53 hängt von libva1 (>> 1.0.12~) ab
<Moritz25> ja, das Problem: Wie löse ich das jetzt? :D
<Moritz25> kann ich das einfach mit dpkg -if installieren? unabh. von den Abhängigkeiten?
<geser> mit ganz viel Zwang ja, aber dann ist dpkg und apt unglücklich und läßt dich nichts mehr machen bevor das behoben ist
<Moritz25> soll heissen, ich habe eig. keine andere möglichkeit, außer wieder zurück zu 11.04 zu switchen?
<geser> vielleicht wirst du libav auch mit der alten libva1 übersetzen müssen um damit dann deinen mplayer zu bauen
<geser> das wäre auch eine Möglichkeit
<Moritz25> hm.... wenn ich aber hier schaue, gibt es bei natty garkein Paket libavcodec53: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libavcodec53&searchon=names&suite=natty&section=all
<shetlandpony> Moritz25's url: http://tinyurl.com/6my529j | Ubuntu -- Package Search Results -- libavcodec53
<geser> das hies vorher (bis natty) libavcodec52
<Moritz25> aso
<Moritz25> geser, und da ist die version von libva1 noch irrelevant sehe ich das richtig? http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/libavcodec52
<geser> ja
<Moritz25> geser, toll, dann heisst es back to 11.04 :D
<Moritz25> dem stabilsten Ubuntu aller Zeiten :P
<PolitikerNEU> Äh - weiß jemand, wie man unter XFCE die sitzungsverwaltung deaktiviert?
<michi119> moin
<michi119> jmd hier?
<deem> ,frag? mi 
<shetlandpony> mi: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<deem> ahja... eilliger geselle
<mi> hm?
<mi> irc ist ja auch was ganz neues, da muss man erstmal verstehen, wie da so die abläufe sind :P
<mi> 3 minuten waren schon zu viel :D
<deem> ich hab 34 sekunden nach seiner letzten zeile geantwortet. da war er schon nicht mehr da. sehr ungeduldig. sag ich ja :D
<deem> 33*
<Moritz25> vielleicht hat ihn ja sein Problem gekillt ;)
<zeitsofa> ich hab nen dns (192.168.2.1) und einen anderen dns (192.168.11.2) beide server können via dns miteinander reden. nun verwaltet der 192.168.11.2 eine zone die meiner aber auch auflösen soll. in meinen haben ich http://nopaste.info/602cad685d.html eingetragen. er löst aber die hosts in der zone nicht auf. ne idee was man da machen könnte zur fehlersuche?
<zeitsofa> können via vpn miteinander reden....
<bekks> via vpn? reden die immer per vpn miteinander?
<zeitsofa> bekks ja (standort verbindung)
<bekks> Werden denn die Anfragen des einen auch an den anderen weitergeleitet?
<zeitsofa> ja es kommt nur riegndwie nix zurück
<jokrebel> hi
<Moritz25> ich bin gerade mit ner live-cd im ubuntu. Wie kriege ich eine Datei, die ich mit dem firefox von der live-cd runtergeladen habe auf mein root-system?
<ppq> Moritz25: du musst deine rootpartition mounten, dann kannst du deine datei dahinkopieren
<Miller42> was muß ich deinstallieren, wenn ich kernel loswerden will? reichen headers und image?
<jokrebel__> Miller42: Warum willst Du das? Und kennst Du den Rechner-Hausmeister?
<Miller42> jokrebel: 4 kernel brauch ich nicht, 2 reichen. Hausmeister?
<ring0> Miller42, falls du es händisch und nicht mit dem rechner-hausmeister machen möchtest, ist image und header entfernen korrekt: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Kernel#Kernel-deinstallieren
<ring0> Miller42, Rechner-Hausmeister: Ein neues Werkzeug zum Aufräumen und Schlankhalten des Systems ist unter "System -> Systemverwaltung -> Rechner-Hausmeister" zu finden. Es sollte mit Bedacht eingesetzt werden.
<Miller42> ring0: ach so, das Programm... hab ich scheinbar deinstalliert. ;)
<jokrebel__> Miller42: Wenn Du wirklich weißt was Du tust kannst Du das natürlich auch händisch machen. Der Hausmeister (janitor) kann Dir dabei behilflich sein, wenn Du Dich nicht so gut auskennst. Nochmal - Warum? hast Du massive Platzprobleme?
<jokrebel__> Miller42: Aufräumwahn?
<Miller42> jokrebel: massive noch nicht, bin einfach am Aufräumen
<bekks> 4 Kernel sehe ich auch als zuviel an :)
<Miller42> [x] Done
<wyfrn> hat jemand ne idee wos hängt? urxvt -e ssh login@server /bin/bash -c screen -Dr ... terminal geht auf, passwort prompt ... dann geht das terminal zu ... 
<jokrebel__> bekks: Wenn der Platz knapp wird ja. Ansonsten "was solls?"
<wyfrn> eventuell braucht es irgendwo quotes ?!
<jokrebel__> wyfrn: Muss man diese Frage verstehn? Kannst Du "etwas" mehr Hintergrundinfos liefern?
<Lionxd> lle
<Miller42> Rechner-Hausmeister ist ja total krank! Der will mir nur Programme entfernen, die ich brauche 8[
<Miller42> LibreOffice, TV-Browser, Kalender...
<jokrebel__> Miller42: Dann hast Du vermutlich viel aus "anderen" Quellen?
<Iqualfragile> guten tag
<wyfrn> jokrebel__: das kommando sollte doch eiegntlich selbsterklärend sein ... ich möchte in einerm rutsch ein terminal starten, dass startet ssh und loggt sich eine, ssh startet remote eine shell, in der dann wieder screen gestartet wird
<Iqualfragile> ich habe ein klitzekleines problemchen, normalerweise würde ich warten bis jemand beim forum vorbeischauft, aber das beunruhigt mich doch ein wenig
<Iqualfragile> forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/verschluesseltets-private-laest-sich-nach-passwort/
<Miller42> jokrebel: richtig. Das sind alles Programme, die ich "per Hand" installiert habe.
<Iqualfragile> kann mir vieleicht jemand helfen?
<Miller42> so, der Hausmeister ist wieder deinstalliert. Der ist nicht nur überflüssig sondern gefährlich
<bekks> Unsinn.
<bekks> Der ist nur gefährlich, wenn man einfach wahllos alles anklickt.
<jokrebel__> wyfrn: Ah - i see - aber hat das auch was mit Ubuntu zu tun?
<jokrebel__> Miller42: Gefährlich? Vielleicht wenn man "nicht-Ubuntu-mäßig" am System vorbeiinstalliert, aber da endet der Support hier sowieso.
<Miller42> bekks: per default war bei mir alles angehakt...
<jokrebel__> Miller42: Wenn man aufräumt schaut man das auch durch - und wenn alles aus offiziellen Quellen stammt, ist das auch meist korrekt!
<Frickelpit> Miller42: aufräumen kann man auch mit apt-get clean und apt-get autoclean
<Miller42> Frickelpit: apt-get clean läuft gerade
<Frickelpit> bzw autoremove war das mein ich, hab gerade kein apt zur hand
<Miller42> yo autoremove
<Miller42> naja, ein Paket entfernt.
<wyfrn> jokrebel__: naja, ich dachte der channel wär auch für allgemeine linuxfragen offen
<bekks> wyfrn: Hast Du denn eine Ubuntu? :)
<bekks> s/eine/ein/
<shetlandpony> bekks meant: wyfrn: Hast Du denn ein Ubuntu? :)
<dreamon> Wenn ich einen Text eintippe, und irgend eine Tastenkombination unwissentlich erwische. Dann loggt sich die Kiste aus der Gui aus und ich muß mich wieder neu anmelden. Weiß jemand welche Kombination das ist. habs noch nicht rausgefunden.
<c_korn> kann ich die "normale ansicht" irgendwie wiederherstellen ohne mich neu einzuloggen? http://img7.imagebanana.com/img/8npl4mgo/Auswahl_001.png
<jokrebel__> wyfrn: Wolte damit nur sagen, dass es für solche Fragen vermutlich "geeignetere" Channels gibt.
<jokrebel__> dreamon: Alt+Druck+K wäre ein kandidat, aber sowas _kann_ nur Vermutung sein. Vorsichtigedr tippen vielleicht?
<LinaMo1> Hallo. Ich hab probleme mit ubuntu 11.10 Im großen und ganzen "hängt" das system und stürtzt oftmals ab. Tut mir leid, wenn's gleich nach noob klingt, aber liegt es an der Hardware? Zu wenig Leistung? Welche alternative Distr. wäre eventuell eine (Ab)lösung?
<dreamon> jokrebel__, ne.. das ist es nicht.. da muß man ganz schön die Finger verbiegen. Aber das ist irgendwas mit Shift.. passiert einfach beim Tippen
<Iqualfragile> lubuntu
<jokrebel__> LinaMo1: Also das unterstem mal zuerst. Die Letzte Frage diskutierst Du bitte, wenn dann in #ubuntu-de-offtopic. Wenn Du hilfe willst, es mit Ubuntu in den Griff zu bekommen, brauchten wir mehr Input.
<jokrebel__> ,wf? LinaMo1
<shetlandpony> LinaMo1: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<LinaMo1> mehr input, heißt? 
<LinaMo1> ubuntu 11.10. keine fehler meldungen. das system "hängt" (alles wird grau, keine reaktion mehr, pc schaltet sich ab) bei programme.. alle die ich "gemeinsam" benutzt habe.
<LinaMo1> zb. amarok und wecker. der alarm startete, bildschirm blieb schwarz, system nach 5 minuten dann kalt gestartet
<LinaMo1> bildbearbeitung, das gleiche. hochladedauer 4 stunden!!!  programm stürzte beim abrufen der mails ab.
<LinaMo1> es läuft einfach nicht. habs seit dem 03.11 und es will einfach  nicht...das sind meine leienhaften ausführungen... 
<Minipluto> wie finde ich heraus, in welche Datei ein bestimmter (bekannter) Prozess gerade schreibt?
<jokrebel__> LinaMo1: Kann alles mögliche sein. Wie läuft es denn mit einer LIveCd zB.? Speichertest durchgeführt? um nur 2 Ideen zu nennen. Ohne Fehlermeldungen oder Logadteien wo man was auffälligkeiten sind ist mehr als stochern im Nebel.
<koegs> 1. memtest86+, 2. Filesystemcheck
<koegs> Minipluto: lsof
<LinaMo1> das habe ich befürchtet. 
<jokrebel__> s/auffälligkeiten/auffälliges/
<shetlandpony> jokrebel__ meant: LinaMo1: Kann alles mögliche sein. Wie läuft es denn mit einer LIveCd zB.? Speichertest durchgeführt? um nur 2 Ideen zu nennen. Ohne Fehlermeldungen oder Logadteien wo man was auffälliges sind ist mehr als stochern im Nebel.
 * jokrebel__ sollte besser ins Bett. Kann schon nicht mehr tippen, was er sagen will.
<Minipluto> koegs: danke
<LinaMo1> darf eigentlich unter "system-information/grafik" ubekannt stehen, bzw wo kann ich das ändern (ohne was kaputt zu machen)
<LinaMo1> ich habs schon..
<Minipluto> kann man ls -l /proc/1904/fd/ irgendwie an sowas wie tail -f pipen damit man das quasi pollen kann und nur Änderungen angezeigt werden?
<LetoThe2nd> Minipluto: man watch
<Minipluto> LetoThe2nd: danke :)
<Iqualfragile> kann mir jemand mit meinem problem helfen?
<k1l> ,wf? Iqualfragile 
<shetlandpony> Iqualfragile: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<Iqualfragile> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/verschluesseltets-private-laest-sich-nach-passwort/
<shetlandpony> Iqualfragile's url: http://tinyurl.com/bqe2wet |        verschlüsseltets Private läst sich nach passwortänderung nicht wiederherstellen › System einrichten und verwalten › Forum › ubuntuusers.de     
<Iqualfragile> so: http://tinyurl.com/bqe2wet ich habe jetzt verstanden, dass es wohl kaum möglich sein wird das alles wiederherzustellen.
<shetlandpony> Iqualfragile's tiny url:        verschlüsseltets Private läst sich nach passwortänderung nicht wiederherstellen › System einrichten und verwalten › Forum › ubuntuusers.de     
<Iqualfragile> aber, trozdem, da ich einen großteil des passworts kenne (damit meine ich wirklich einen großteil, lediglich 3-4 ziffern sind mir unbekant): kann mir bitte jemand sagen wie ich das passwort knacke?
<LupusE> hi
<LetoThe2nd> Iqualfragile: schreib ein script, dass die 3 oder 4 zeichen durchprobiert. was fertiges gibts da ziemlich sicher nicht.
<Iqualfragile> da gibt es 2 probleme: 1. das dingen fragt interaktiv nach dem passwort, 2. wie generiere ich die zeichen?
<LetoThe2nd> Iqualfragile: alles sachen, die man lösen kann. ersteres mit ner pipe, oder expect, oder... jenachdem.
<LetoThe2nd> Iqualfragile: zweiteres z.b. einfach mit nem array durch das iteriert wird.
<Iqualfragile> achso, in das ich dann einfach alle zu probierenden zeichen reinschreibe
<Iqualfragile> ok, aber wie genau das 1.?
<LetoThe2nd> Iqualfragile: die buzzwords stehen alle schon da.
<Iqualfragile> ok, aber zumindest mit einer pipe kann ich mir das nicht vorstelen
<Iqualfragile> *ll
<LetoThe2nd> Iqualfragile: nur weil du dir was nicht vorstellen kannst, heisst das nicht dass es nicht geht. die manpages zum verschlüsselungssystem sagen sicher auch was dazu, wie man das passwort übergeben kann.
<Iqualfragile> gut, sorry, ich gehe lesen, ich bin nur grad etwas blank mit den nerven
<LetoThe2nd> Iqualfragile: und man kann es _sicher_ automatisieren, da ja beim normalen logon auch kein shellfenster aufgeht und nach dem ding fragt.
<Iqualfragile> ja, aber da müsste ich mein loginpasswort ständig ändern
<LetoThe2nd> Iqualfragile: und das mit deinen nerven kann ich verstehen, geschieht dir aber recht. wer verschlüsselt *und* keine backups hat ist wirklich selber schuld hoch x. </rant>
<PBeck> hi
<Iqualfragile> wenn ich verschlüsseln würde und backups hätte wäre die verschlüsselung unsichererer
<LetoThe2nd> Iqualfragile: wie gesagt: lesen, googlen, denken, und dann wieder von vorn :)
 * PBeck hat ein verschlüsseltes system mit unverschlüsselten backups *duck*
<PBeck> Iqualfragile: nö, mit verschlüsselten backups wäre es ja auch kein akt
<PBeck> Iqualfragile: da musst nur die passphrase zur verschlüsselung geheim halten
<Iqualfragile> jup
<LetoThe2nd> Iqualfragile: ich brauche das gar nicht weiter ausführen, deine anwesenheit ist der beweis dafür dass dein system hinkt :)
<Iqualfragile> aber wenn ich mein passwort ändere gibt es keine dateien die mit einem alten passwort verschlüsselt sind
<Iqualfragile> ja, naürlich, und das ich an meinem gedächnis arbeiten sollte ..
<PBeck> Iqualfragile: wie meinst das?
<Iqualfragile> mir fällt auf das es stuss ist und ich einfach nur eine ausrede gesucht habe wieso ich so selten backups gemacht habe
<Iqualfragile> wobei mir auffällt: möglicherweise habe ich eins mit einer wrapped passphrase die noch mit dem alten passwort verschlüsselt ist.. ich hoffe es
<LetoThe2nd> der kandidat hat 100 punkte und muss deswegen selber schauen, wie er aus der sache wieder rauskommt :)
<Iqualfragile> ich habe bereits 5 sarkastische kommentare vorher gemerkt das du dich mir jetzt überlegen fühlst weil du unglaublichtolle backups machst
<Fuchs> seid lieb 
<LetoThe2nd> Iqualfragile: nein, ich fühle mich weiser weil ich genau die selben fehler schon vor 10 jahren gemacht habe ;) und wie gesagt - mach deine hausaufgaben, dann hast du ne chance.
<Iqualfragile> ich habe backups juchu
 * PBeck hat aus dem gleichen Problem gelernt :) Ich habe mir damals die partitionstabelle zerschossen, seitdem mache ich backups :)
<LetoThe2nd> PBeck: ganz normal.
<LetoThe2nd> aber aus irgendwelchen gründen will das immer jeder selber lernen. egal wie oft wir hier sagen: "macht backups", "denkt wirklich über verschlüsselung nach, nicht nur zum spass" und "macht noch mehr backups"
<jokrebel> .oO( …IMHO ist hier auch kein Kanal für "wie-knacke-ich-Passwörter" wecher Art auch immer - hab das nur am Rand verfolgt, aber seit Ihr Euch sicher dass das der Eigentümer ist?)
<Iqualfragile> wie gesagt, es sind nur die letzen 3-4 stellen
<PBeck> LetoThe2nd: jo wir waren halt auch beratungsresistent ;)
<Iqualfragile> und er hat nicht wirklich spezielle tipps, von daher
<jokrebel> Iqualfragile: Weil Du die beim Eintippen nicht genau gesehen hast?
<LetoThe2nd> jokrebel: bei der genannten methode ist das relativ egal. entweder er/sie macht sich die mühe und kennt wirklich alles bis auf wenige stellen, dann ists ok - oder er kennt wenig, dann führt das nicht zum erfolg.
<Iqualfragile> jokrebel: stimmt... daher hätte ich es auch haben können, aber nein
<PBeck> was ist überhaupt passiert?
<Iqualfragile> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/verschluesseltets-private-laest-sich-nach-passwort/#post-3606322
<shetlandpony> Iqualfragile's url: http://tinyurl.com/ca6qwgq |        verschlüsseltets Private läst sich nach passwortänderung nicht wiederherstellen › System einrichten und verwalten › Forum › ubuntuusers.de     
<Iqualfragile> ok, ich habe backups, aber mit duplicity
<LetoThe2nd> ich wiederhole nochmal - wenn ich alles bis auf drei oder vier stellen kenne, dann kann ich sicher mittels einem einfachen array diese paar stellen durchprobieren und einfach automatisiert einen verschlüsselungsversuch machen. erfordert wahrscheinlich ein bisschen lesen und nachdenken, aber ist sicher tragbar.
<Iqualfragile> grademal 165 tage alt, das backup
<niklasfi> hallo, ich weiß, support von proprietären treibern gehört hier nicht ganz hin, aber hat jemand amd treiber mit 2 bildschirmen am laufen?
<Frickelpit> irgendwo auf der welt bestimmt ;)
<hjaekel> niklasfi: ja hab ich
<LetoThe2nd> niklasfi: ja. und die nächste frage bitte etwas weniger meta :)
<Iqualfragile> das hat nicht umbedingt etwas mit dem treiber zu tun, sondern meist etwas mit den einstellungen
<LetoThe2nd> Iqualfragile: schön, dass du schon weisst was "das" (problem) überhaupt ist, ohne dass er/sie es gesagt hat.
<Iqualfragile> ich habe geschlossen das irgendetwas mit der ansteuerung der 2 bildscirme nicht funktioniert
<niklasfi> hjaekel: wie konfiguriert man das (gibt es noch etwas anderes als das controll center), und wenn ich das im control center ändern muss, dann: was muss ich beim anzeigen-manager einstellen, damit es tut?
<LetoThe2nd> Iqualfragile: supi. in zukunft mögen wir bitte aber die problembeschreibung wieder von wirklich fragenden haben. danke.
<niklasfi> ich habe gerde "desktop mit einzelanzeige (multi-desktop) eingestellt. das führte dazu, dass mein rechter bildschrim weiß ist, und, dass wenn ich mit der maus da drüber fahre ein x als cursor erscheit
<k1l> niklasfi: ich glaube das ist eher ein bug von compiz. bei dem nvidia treiber geht das auch nicht mit 2 xservern
<LetoThe2nd> yep. 2 xserver ist immer potentiell fehlerträchtig mit compiz.
<k1l> ich konnte aber bisher keine lösung finden und nutze solange einen erweiterten desktop 
<hjaekel> niklasfi: ich hab das im amd catalyst control center konfiguriert
<niklasfi> k1l: ich habe das, seit ich gerade eben den treiber installiert habe, nachdem ich mich seit einem monat mit einem ruckelnden dash rumgetrieben habe
<niklasfi> hjaekel: könntest du mir sagen, was du da in der rubrik "anzeigen-manager" hast?
<hjaekel> niklasfi: und dann die option "Desktop über mehrere Anzeigen mit anzeige(n) 2"
<niklasfi> dann starte ich mal neu
<k1l> hjaekel: ich glaube er wollte 2 xserver, also pro monitor einen haben und nicht einen xserver auf beiden zusammen
<hjaekel> k1l: hatte ich nicht so verstanden
<hjaekel> niklasfi: wolltest du 2 xserver oder einen?
<niklasfi> hjaekel: ich will, dass es klappt. das tut es jetzt, aber immer wenn ich neu starte, muss ich wieder im control center einstellen, dass ich den "Desktop über mehrere anzeigen mit Anzeigen (2)" haben will
<hjaekel> es gibt das amd control center (adminstrativ), hast du das genommen?
<niklasfi> hjaekel: ja
<hjaekel> niklasfi: in welche konfigurationsdatei er das jetzt schreibt, weiss ich auch nicht.... ich schau mal ob etwas offensichtlich nach amd aussieht
<niklasfi> also es gibt /etc/ati ...
<LetoThe2nd> sollte alles in der /etc/X11/xorg.conf stehen.
<k1l> jo, da schreibt es auch der nvidiatreiber rein. vlt fehlen die sudo rechte um das zu schreiben
<k1l> aber grafikprogramme nicht mit sudo aufrufen!
<k1l> ,ati? niklasfi 
<shetlandpony> niklasfi, ATI ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ATI-Grafikkarten
<hjaekel> ich versuche gerade, meine xorg.conf auf paste.ubuntuusers.de zu posten, aber er akzeptiert mein captcha nicht...
<k1l> dort wird auch was über das control center erklärt afaik
<hjaekel> niklasfi: hier ist meine xorg.conf: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/404002/
<niklasfi> jetzt habe ich den treiber wieder runter geworfen.... aber irgendwie ist jetzt schneller als vorher :D
<hjaekel> auch gut
<jokrebel> gn8
<zeitsofa> sagt mal hat ubuntu 10.10 irgendwas eingebaut bekommen das ich verpennt habe, welches ein per ssh ausgeführtes shutdown -r now ignoriert? es dreht mir dann zwar den sshd ab aber xvnc rennt noch - von neustart keine spur
<k1l> zeitsofa: mit rootrechten sollte das herunterfahren
<zeitsofa> k1l: das dachte ich auch tut es aber nicht 
<zeitsofa> ich verzweifel grad und denke schon ich bin doof
<grossing> k1l, und ohne Root-Rechte kann man den sshd killen? .oO
<zeitsofa> k1l: schon der hat superm00h kräfte ;p
<zeitsofa> ich mach nen ssh per root auf die krücke - geht net ich machs als user und sudo selbes in grün. der spammt auch brav per wall
<zeitsofa> er tut es nur nicht
<PBeck> zeitsofa: welcher kernel?
<PBeck> http://www.ubuntufreunde.de/forum/3285/notebook_schaltet_sich_nicht_aus.html
<PBeck> hier blockiert wohl die wlan-karte irgendwie ...
<PBeck> und ein paar bug reports sind verlinkt
<zeitsofa> Linux workstation 2.6.35-30-generic #60-Ubuntu SMP Mon Sep 19 20:45:08 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<zeitsofa> PBeck: es is aber nen desktop ohne wlan
<BenLue> Guten Morgen Volk 
<BenLue> upps garnidd da ^^
<zeitsofa> und wenn ich nur reboot eingebe sperrt er mir die shell und lässt mich nen bissl doof drein schauen
<apollo13> tailf auf nem tty die logfiles und guck zu
<zeitsofa> apollo13: wenn der mal was loggen würde :D rebbot hängt im D state nicht mal nen strace auf die pid spuckt was aus
<Iqualfragile> möglciherweise init direkt ansprechen?
<Iqualfragile> init 6?
<zeitsofa> mom ich kopier mal was witziges in nen nopaste (init 6 hab ich vor 2 min probiert da is noch nix reagiert)
<BenLue> Hab mal ne Frage, ich hab mir damals mit einem Kolleg ein Shortlink Script gebastelt. Musste vor kurzem den Server neu aufsetzen und nun funktioniert das Script nur noch halb sprich der Link wird in meine MySQL Datenbank geschrieben aber ich kann die modifizierte url nicht aufrufen, ich bekomme folgene Errormeldung "File does not exist: /var/www/mein.linkgeht.net/~mjkTvJqd"
<zeitsofa> http://nopaste.info/5abe9969a3.html
<BenLue> hier meine .htaccess datei http://paste.ubuntu.com/733540/
<bekks> BenLue: Zeigst du uns mal ein lsb_release -a bitte?
<BenLue> +bekks; http://paste.ubuntu.com/733548/
<Iqualfragile> zeitsofa: schaut doch lustig aus :)
<LetoThe2nd> sie haben leider verloren und werden nach #debian.de/ädebian-de verwiesen ;)
<zeitsofa> :D
<LetoThe2nd> zeitsofa: süss, hat was.
<zeitsofa> LetoThe2nd: ja ich freu mir auch nen butterkeks jeglicher reboot versuch dieser möhre endet in nem D state
<bekks> BenLue: Du hast kein Ubuntu. Ende des Supports.
<zeitsofa> ich brauch nen "reboot-exec-egal-was-es-kostet"
<deem> zeitsofa: hat shutdown kein -f also force?
<deem> ansonsten kill halt einfach den init prozess *duck*
<Iqualfragile> going nowhere without my init
<LetoThe2nd> zeitsofa: das klingt langsam irgendwie tricky.
<zeitsofa> also init geht net 
<zeitsofa> aber man kann ja noch magick machen mit sysrq :)
<zeitsofa> kiste tot
<zeitsofa> mal sehen ob die wieder leben hoch kommt
<LetoThe2nd> zeitsofa: AFAIK sind shutdown -r und reboot eh nur frontends für init 6
<LinaMo1> gibt es ein raum für anfänger?
<zeitsofa> den hier?
<zeitsofa> magste uns nicht?
<zeitsofa> hier sind nicht alles so g33kig wie LetoThe2nd  ;p
<LinaMo1> hab ein paar recht banale fragen und hier würden sich die herrschaften recht schnell ... "unterfordert" fühlen...wenn nicht sogar verspottet
<zeitsofa> frag ma banal :)
<Fuchs> LinaMo1: Spott sollte es hier nicht geben. Frag ruhig :) 
<Fuchs> ,einsteiger? LinaMo1 vielleicht noch das hier lesen bei Zeiten: 
<shetlandpony> LinaMo1 vielleicht noch das hier lesen bei Zeiten, Einsteiger ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Einsteiger - Weitere Infos im query ...
<LetoThe2nd> LinaMo1: ist absolut ok. wir werden nur ärgerlich wenn der fragende offensichtlich beratungsresistent oder zu faul zum lesen und denken ist. :)
<PBeck> zeitsofa: ist ein runterfahren vom system direkt möglich?
<LinaMo1> ich hab gestern irgendwelche plug ins installiert. flash/video. seit dem kann ich die wetterradar seite nicht mehr "betrachten". das video wird nicht gezeigt, blinkckt nur kurz schwarz aus..
<LinaMo1> wie kann ich das beheben?
<zeitsofa> PBeck: wenn ich jetzt 300km fahre ja :) wie gesagt ich hab ihn tot bekommen mit sysrq magie :)
<zeitsofa> aber ich glaub das system wollte nicht das ich es töte, denn nun bootet es nimmer .....
<PBeck> zeitsofa: fährt er wieder hoch und kannst nochmal was testen?
<PBeck> http://askubuntu.com/questions/41908/shutting-down-a-computer-remotely
<zeitsofa> PBeck: bis jetzt noch nicht 
<PBeck> habe nur das gefunden ob das noch irgendwie was anders macht
<Fuchs> LinaMo1: welche Seite ist das genau? Kannst Du die mal verlinken? 
<PBeck> zeitsofa: wol?
<LinaMo1> http://www.wetter24.de/wetter-radar/deutschland.html
<Fuchs> LinaMo1: sehr gut. Welcher Browser ist das? 
<Fuchs> LinaMo1: wenn firefox: kannst Du in die Adresszeile mal   about:plugins   eingeben und Enter druecken? 
<LinaMo1> da sind einige grau. aktivieren?
<zeitsofa> PBeck: ich fasse mal zusammen: 1. weder shutdown/reboot/init 6 haben das system neugestartet. das einzige was half war magicksysrq (siehe dazu http://smshaker.wordpress.com/2009/03/02/linux-force-rebootshutdown/ ) aktuell sieht es so aus das die kiste an ist- zumindest leuchtet die led (sieht man auf der webcam) aber ich seh nicht wo das ding hängt den der bildschirm ist aus
<zeitsofa> PBeck: und wohl ist nicht konfiguriert
<Fuchs> LinaMo1: nein, mal sagen welche da sind fuer flash
<Fuchs> LinaMo1: da mehr als drei Zeilen: nicht hier in den Kanal 
<Fuchs> LinaMo1: entweder den Text kopieren in einen pastebin, oder einen Screenshot machen
<LinaMo1> das mit dem pastebin muss mir glaub ich vorher noch mal erklärt werden...
<LinaMo1> shockwave flash und vlc multimedia sind aktiv
<Fuchs> ,paste? LinaMo1 
<shetlandpony> LinaMo1: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<mrkramps> LinaMo1: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ dorthin kopieren, hinzufügen und anschließend uns die URL zukommen lassen
<Fuchs> LinaMo1: die Informationen zu dem Flashplugin moechte ich gerne sehen
<LinaMo1> moment..
<zeitsofa> nun denn weiß ich wie ich die kiste tot kriege aber nicht wie ich sie wieder wecke..... na dann schönen abend noch dann hau ich mich nu hin und mach feierabend ... bleibt ja nix anderes
<Fuchs> nachti Zeitsofa
<zeitsofa> n8ü Fuchs :) *winks*
<PBeck> zeitsofa: vielleicht blockiert vnc einen reboot, wenn per ssh noch einer eingeloggt ist?
<bekks> Den kann man ja töten.
<PBeck> http://forum.xbmc.org/showthread.php?t=97586 - gibt wohl sowas mit xbmc
<zeitsofa> PBeck: war ja niemand eingeloggt @ bekks das wollte ich aber da kam sofort d state wie beim reboot
<PBeck> was bedeutet d-state?
<zeitsofa> D state occurs then the process is in uninterruptible sleep.
<bekks> kill -9 ;)
<LinaMo1> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/505490/
<PBeck> muss ein prozess sein der blockt oder? Viel möglichkeiten gibts da doch nicht mehr oder?
<Fuchs> LinaMo1: Du hast "Gnash" installiert fuer Flash
<Fuchs> LinaMo1: das ist zwar "freier" als die Variante von Adobe, macht aber mehr Probleme
<Fuchs> ,flash? LinaMo1: das da willst Du lesen, und das Plugin von Adobe installieren
<shetlandpony> LinaMo1 das da willst Du lesen, und das Plugin von Adobe installieren: Anleitung unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Adobe_Flash
<LinaMo1> ok
<LinaMo1> vielen dank..
<Fuchs> Keine Ursache
<Fuchs> wenns nicht klappt oder Du irgendwo feststeckst, einfach fragen
<LinaMo1> mach ich bestimmt..
<benjamin_> hi
<benjamin_> kennt ihr das fänomähn...ihr verwendet gnome, installiert mal schnell kde, und dann sind die schriften z.b. im firefox-menü  unter gnome ekelig
<benjamin_> wie kann man das ändern?
<chk_> hi
<chk_> wie kann ich in ubuntu einstellen, dass as menü links nur durch einen klick ausfährt, und nicht immer beim drüberkommen mit der maus?
<Steaven`> moin moin
<orst33n> moin, ich habe mir eben ein frisches ubuntu 11.10 installiert.. wo kann ich den jetz desktop effekte deaktivieren ?
<orst33n> irgendwie is das ganze etwas lahm auf meinem system so..
<Steaven`> kannst beim einloggen ubuntu 2d neben deinem login name auswählen/anklicken wenn ich mich nicht irre.
<orst33n> danke, genau so ;)
#ubuntu-de 2011-11-10
<Hirnblaehung> test
<bullgard4> [Ubuntu 11.10 GNOME Shell 3.2] Synaptic: "ModPlug is a popular Windows mod player" Wozu wird das Paket »libmodplug« gebraucht? Ich habe es nicht explizit installiert.
<geser> es ist eine Library (lib), also nehme ich an, ein anderes Paket wird darauf eine Abhängigkeit haben. Versuch es mal in synaptic deinstallieren zu lassen, dann sagt dir synaptic was sonst noch alles gelöscht werden würde auf Grund von verletzten Abhängigkeiten
<bullgard4> geser: Kaum praktikabel: Synaptic will dann enfernen 9 Pakete, u. a. vlc.
<bullgard4> und fpc
<geser> dann haben wohl beide Pakete Abhängigkeiten (direkt oder indirekt) auf das Paket, also wurde es installiert als du vlc oder fpc installiert hast
<HeinzBoettjer> Wenn ich mit "sudo gnome-schedule" einen Eintrag "apt-get update" für root plane muss der dann auch sudo enthalten?
<geser> nein
<k1l_> grafische programme sollte man nicht mit sudo aufrufen
<HeinzBoettjer> in diesem Fall muss es sein weil ich sonst nur für mich planen kann und nicht für root. mit sudo aufgerufen kann ich den Benutzer auswählen. (11.04)
<k1l_> ,sudo? HeinzBoettjer 
<shetlandpony> HeinzBoettjer: Mit sudo erlangt man kurzzeitig Administratorrechte. Falsch eingesetzt kann man sich damit aber auch das System nachhaltig zerstoeren. Daher bitte vor der Verwendung den folgenden Artikel lesen *und* verstehen und sudo nur einsetzen, wenn es Sinn macht und nicht pauschal bei jeder Fehlermeldung. Weitere Infos: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo
<k1l_> schau bitte mal in den artikel und was dort zu grafischen programmen geschrieben steht
<HeinzBoettjer> *g* ich habe schlechte erfahrungen mit gksudo deshalb öffne ich immer ein Terminal und gebe dort den Befehl mit sudo ein, ganz bewußt.
<k1l_> 1. was heisst schlechte erfahrungen und 2. du weisst schon, dass dadurch deine rechte in deinem home verzeichnis vermurkst werden?
<HeinzBoettjer> 1. ich habe früher "gksudo gedit /etc/fstab" verwendet und sehr häufig ist die passwortabfrage imhintergrund verschwunden und ohne Eintrag in der taskleiste. Erst nach einem kill des prozesses gksudo über atop ging es dann wieder
<HeinzBoettjer> 2. Ich arbeite mit "sudo programm" und nicht mit "sudo su"
<k1l_> es vermurkst trotzdem deine rechte
<HeinzBoettjer> dann dürfte ich ja auch nicht "sudo apt-get update" ausführen
<LetoThe2nd> HeinzBoettjer: nein, da apt-get ja kein X-programm ist.
<k1l_> HeinzBoettjer: nein
<elw3> kannste das beweisen ? ich machs seit jahren so und is nie was passiert 
<k1l_> lies nochmal den artikel vor allem in dem teil, wo es um grafische programme geht
<LetoThe2nd> elw3: mach einmal s*** firefox und die sache ist bewiesen (ACHTUNG!!! DON't TRY AT HOME!!! ABSOLUTELY UNRECOMMENDED!!!)
<k1l_> es gibt genug user die hier aufschlagen und sich mit "sudo <grafisches programm>" die rechte zerschossen haben. ich würde eher da ansetzen und gucken, warum die gksudo abfrage nicht richtig funktioniert.
<LetoThe2nd> HeinzBoettjer: elw3: hier noch ein bisschen hintergrundwissen: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo#Usage
<HeinzBoettjer> also ich habe da keine Warnung gelesen und warum sollte ich Programme die keine su-rechteverlangen diese geben, wie firefox, dann könnte ich ja gleich debian verwenden 
<elw3> ja tatsache, interessantes ergebnis firefox ist nun im neuzustand
<LetoThe2nd> HeinzBoettjer: sagst du. sagen leider nicht die ganzen helden, die mit genau solchen problemen dann kommen.
<LetoThe2nd> elw3: siehste. q.e.d.
<k1l_> HeinzBoettjer: du hast den roten kasten nicht gelesen?  das problem ist weiter unten im artikel auch nochmal genau beschrieben ...
<HeinzBoettjer> ich war Systemadministrator für Großrechner und gehe mit Sonderrechten sehr vorsichtig um.
<elw3> was nein mom das ist auch kein neuzustand oO scheiße was ist das ? ich hab jede menge lesezeichen dazubekommen
<LetoThe2nd> HeinzBoettjer: deswegen, wie gesagt: was du auf deinem system machst, kann dir natürlich niemand vorschreiben. aber im supportfall bitte immer auf gksu hinweisen anstatt sudo. danke.
<LetoThe2nd> elw3: und jetzt schreibst du 100x mit kreide an die tafel: die leute in #ubuntu-de haben recht damit, immer gksu vorzubeten :)
<HeinzBoettjer> Der rote Kasten war oberhalb dessen was ich lesen sollte. (bin mal gespannt ob ich den bogen zu meinem eigentlichen Problem noch hin bekomme)
<elw3> -.- und wie siehts umgekehrt aus ? also scripte mit gksu 
 * LetoThe2nd würde einfach nen root-cronjob anlegen ;)
<elw3> darüber hat sich nämlich letztens einer in nem andern channel beschwert
<LetoThe2nd> elw3: naja, in scripten ruft man auch nicht soooo oft grafische sachen auf, oder?
<elw3> ne ich mein um sript dann ohne offenes terminal auszuführen
<LetoThe2nd> elw3: das muss ich gerade nicht verstehen, oder?
<elw3> damit ein script per anklicken startet 
<LetoThe2nd> elw3: aso. hm.
<HeinzBoettjer> Ok, jetzt auch den englischen Artikel gelesen. Wurde gksudo in den letzten Jahren verbessert?
<k1l_> HeinzBoettjer: wenn die bugs gemeldet wurden, sicherlich.
<HeinzBoettjer> :-( meine leider nicht aber das waren keine systemprogramme
<HeinzBoettjer> beim "sudo apt-get update" komme am ende "W: GPG-Fehler: http://ppa.launchpad.net natty Release: Die folgenden Signaturen konnten nicht überprüft werden, weil ihr öffentlicher Schlüssel nicht verfügbar ist". Brauche ich jetzt eine Signatur um das System zu aktualisieren?
<LetoThe2nd> HeinzBoettjer: nein, du solltest einfach nur das lesen was auf der ppa seite zum thema installation steht.
<deem> HeinzBoettjer: das ist ein ppa. fremdquellen
<HeinzBoettjer> Danke. Alle Fremdquellen deaktiviert nun läuft es wieder durch. Keine Zeit/Lust raus zu finden was mozilla oder dropbox geändert haben.
<deem> mit sehr hoher wahrscheinlichkeit den signaturkey
<deem> sagt ja auch die fehlermeldung
<HeinzBoettjer> klingt wahrscheinlich. Dropbox läuft und Thunderbird fliegt sowieso wieder raus
<BenLue> Hab mal ne Frage, .htaccess steht ja teils in /etc/apache2/sites-aviable/default drinn?!? Wieso sollte ich ne Extra Datei ".htaccess" im /var/www Verzeichnis anlegen? Kann sie doch in Default fuer den vHost eintragen!
<LetoThe2nd> BenLue: nachdem du gestern noch ein debian betrieben hast, nehme ich an dass sich das nicht über nacht geändert hat. du kennst die regeln, also bitte. danke.
<ghostcube> xD
<BenLue> ???
<BenLue> LetoThe2nd welche Antwort gibst du mir wenn ich dies mit meinem Netbook machen will?
<LetoThe2nd> BenLue: kurzform: hier kein debian-support. -> #debian-de oder #debian.de und nein, das ist auch nicht diskutabel.
<BenLue> LetoThe2nd kannst du Lesen?
<BenLue> Bitte wiederhol dich nidd
<BenLue> Wenn du kein Bock hats? Dann meld dich halt nicht
<LetoThe2nd> BenLue: und wenn du das mit deinem netbook machen willst, dann will ich wie üblich lsb_release -a plus uname -a haben.
<BenLue> mom
<LetoThe2nd> BenLue: nicht aggressiv werden, bitte. du bist nur als debian-user bekannt, daher ist der hinweis IMHO völlig gerechtfertigt.
<ben_> ich bin nicht aggressiev (o; Reicht das? http://paste.ubuntu.com/734036/
<k1l_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/734036/
<k1l_> (sry, der putty rechtsklick :/ )
<LetoThe2nd> ben_: danke sehr, die frage ist hiermit willkommen.
<CaptainQuirk> Hallo
<CaptainQuirk> kleine Schwierigkeit mit einem USB HD
<LetoThe2nd> ,wf? CaptainQuirk 
<shetlandpony> CaptainQuirk: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<CaptainQuirk> Was ist falsh mit dieser fstab Definition
<CaptainQuirk> UUID=e568325d-f845-4006-a90f-294033881293 /media/Backup   ext3    rw,suid,user,dev,exec,auto,async   0       2
<geser> sieht auf den ersten Blick ok aus, wieso?
<LetoThe2nd> zumindest mal optionen dev und suid sind deutlich fragwürdig.
<LetoThe2nd> abgesehen, davon dass wir immer noch nicht wissen, wie sich der fehler äussert. mountet gar nicht? mounten mit komischen rechten? mountet ro?...
<CaptainQuirk> mountet als root
<LetoThe2nd> CaptainQuirk: natürlich. ext3 hat anständige rechte. denkst du über chown/chmod auf den mountpoint nach, im gemounteten zustand.
<CaptainQuirk> Ich habe einen mountpoint : ein Verzeichnis das mir gehört als Benutzer
<LetoThe2nd> CaptainQuirk: ja, und wem gehörts wenn gemountet ist?
<CaptainQuirk> root
<geser> nach dem mounten "übernimmt" es die rechte des gemounteten Dateisystems (hier ext3)
<LetoThe2nd> CaptainQuirk: dann lies nochmal was ich gerade sagte. am besten den ganzen satz :)
<k1l_> BenLue: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/apache  der heinweiskasten erklärt es warum
<CaptainQuirk> LetoThe2nd, Ich dachte dass die Rechte des Dateisystems sich zu den Rechten des Verzeichnisses anpassen würden
<LetoThe2nd> CaptainQuirk: knapp daneben :) das schlüsselsatzteil ist: "im gemounteten zustand"
<CaptainQuirk> Ja aber ich weiss nicht wie man das tut
<Frickelpit> ,chown? CaptainQuirk
<shetlandpony> CaptainQuirk: chown steht fuer change owner und erlaubt das Aendern des Eigentuemer-Benutzers und/oder der Eigentuemer-Gruppe von Dateien. Dies funktioniert jedoch nur bei Dateisystemen, welche die Linux-FACL (Filesystem Access-Control-List) unterstuetzen (z.B. ext2 und ext3, nicht aber FAT und NTFS). Naeheres siehe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/chown
<Frickelpit> ist ganz einfach ;)
<CaptainQuirk> ya, aber ich möchte es nicht selber machen 
<LetoThe2nd> Frickelpit: du hast gerade das ticket geerbt :) danke sehr :)
<Frickelpit> CaptainQuirk: sondern?
<CaptainQuirk> Das die Partition automatisch rw ist
<CaptainQuirk> aber nicht als root
<CaptainQuirk> als ich als Benutzer
<Frickelpit> wer sagt, dass sie das nicht wird?
<Frickelpit> lies doch erstmal den artikel
<BenLue> Ok nochmal zur .htaccess, meine /etc/apache2/sites-aviable/default sieht so aus http://paste.ubuntu.com/734046/
<BenLue> kann es sein das ich deshalb Probleme habe und evtl. die htaccess nicht greift?
<CaptainQuirk> tut mir leid, ich verstehe nicht
<ghostcube> BenLue: solang du debian nutzt solltest tu in #debian fragen -.-
<ghostcube> dafür gibts den channel
<BenLue> ghostcube?
<BenLue> Liest du mit ?
<Frickelpit> CaptainQuirk: schau dir die beispiele unten an
<geser> BenLue: wie äußert sich dein Problem? steht was im error.log des Apachen?
<BenLue> geser file not found
<geser> welche Datei wurde nicht gefunden?
<BenLue> um genauer zu sein The requested URL /~sbToGPuA was not found on this server.
<CaptainQuirk> Frickelpit, diese Beispiele sind wohl in gemountetem Zustand zu benuten ?
<BenLue> sie ist abaer in der MySQL Datenbank gespeichert
<Frickelpit> CaptainQuirk: richtig, wie sonst soll denn das filesystem die änderung merken?
<ghostcube> BenLue: wenn du das mit nem anderen nick psostest beschwer dich nit -.- 
<CaptainQuirk> Frickelpit, und das Filesystem wird sich ewig daran erinnern dass es mir gehört ?
<geser> BenLue: mit fehlt da jetzt der Zusammenhang zwischen MySQL und deinem 404 vom Apachen
<BenLue> ghostcube danke dir ich werd mich nun umbenennen
<LinUserXX> hi @ all
<ben_> mir ist bewusst das /etc/apache2/sites-aviable/default konfiguration nicht schoen ist aba anders hab ich es nicht hinbekommen
<ben_> Hi
<geser> welche Anwendung sitzt den zwischen MySQL und dem Apachen? den von sich aus, kann der Apachen nichts mit MySQL anfangen
<CaptainQuirk> Frickelpit, ich habe chown gemacht
<CaptainQuirk> Ich kann aber nicht mehr abmounten ...
<ben_> geser ich geb den Link ein und dann wandelt mir das Script die URL um und schreibt sie mir in die DB, soweit laeufts gut aber beim aufrufen des neuen Links meckert der Indianer rum und sagt ich finde die Datei nicht!
<Frickelpit> CaptainQuirk: ja, das merkt sich das
<CaptainQuirk> Frickelpit, ?
<Frickelpit> CaptainQuirk: das du nun der besitzer bist
<CaptainQuirk> ok
<CaptainQuirk> dann wieso darf ich mounten aber nicht abmounten ?
<CaptainQuirk> ok, sorry
<Frickelpit> CaptainQuirk: schau dir mal die optionen genauer an
<CaptainQuirk> ich habe als root abgemountet und dann wieder gemountet als ich und es scheint zu laufen
<Frickelpit> ,mount? CaptainQuirk 
<shetlandpony> CaptainQuirk, mount ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/mount - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Frickelpit> CaptainQuirk: ersetze den eintrag user durch users und alles ist gut
<CaptainQuirk> ich probier's mal : danke schön
<geser> ben_: wenn ich das richtig sehe, dann greift deine RewriteRule nur wenn die URL mit einem / endet
<CaptainQuirk> Das funktioniert
<CaptainQuirk> super !
<ben_> sprich das Script gibt mir die url falsch habs mal getestet jetzt bin ich nen Schritt weiter (o; Jetzt findet er die ID nicht
<geser> deine RewriteRule leitet nur dann zur index.php weiter wenn die URL mit einem / endet (der / wird nicht mitübergeben laut deiner RewriteRule), was das Script macht, habe ich mir jetzt noch nicht angesehen
<ben_> Sollte ich es abaendern von "RewriteRule ^(.+)/$ index.php?seite=$1  [NC,L]" in "RewriteRule ^(.+)$ index.php?seite=$1  [NC,L]" ?
<deem> ben_: du hast immernoch ein debian, also geh bitte nach #debian
<apollo13> naja eigentlich wäre #httpd sinnvoller ;)
<deem> ausserdem ist dein problem sehr apache spezifisch also solltest du wohl noch eher in einen apache channel gehen
<deem> apollo13: ++
<ben_> deem scroll up and have fun ^^
<deem> ben_: ich werde ganz sicherlich nicht irgendwo hin hochscrollen. du hattest gestern ein debian und wirst es wohl heute immernoch haben. ausserdem ist das keine frage für den ubuntu support, da deine frage apache sezifisch ist. apache =! ubuntu
<ghostcube> deem: er is auf nem 11.10 zumindest sagt das ssein ls release, da knnste nit viel machen
<deem> ghostcube: doch. kann ich
<ghostcube> ja aufhören debian anzumeckern und ihn in apache chan schicken aber sonst nix
<ghostcube> :)
<deem> hab ich ja grade =)
<ben_> denke ich genauso
<ben_> immer diese Vorurteile
<ghostcube> ben_: nichtsdestotrotz is hier der falsche ort dafür
<apollo13> ghostcube: loooooooool
<deem> ben_: bitte in #httpd oder #aapche oder sosntwohin, aber das ist kein ubuntuproblem
<ghostcube> ausserdem kann ich mir auch auf nem netbook en lsb release anzeigen lassen und ihn dann hier posten obwohl mein server debain is ;)
<ghostcube> nur so btw
<ghostcube> aber wir sind hier alle liep und deswegen sagen wir ganz nett, hier is der falsche channel fürs problem :D
<ben_> danke euch fuer die Hilfe, bin ja nen Schritt weitergekommen. btw cya
<zeitsofa> moin moin 
<zeitsofa> hat jemand von euch noch nen gutsy repo irgendwo das man nutzen kann
<zeitsofa> fragt lieber nicht was ich damit will....
<k1l_> zeitsofa: gibt doch die historischen quellen
<k1l_> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/historische_paketquellen zeitsofa 
<zeitsofa> gnah danke :)
<toga> hallo
<toga> ich würde gernen einen netzwerkdrucker installieren, beim kluck auf "drucker hinzufügen" > "netzwerk" kommt eine fehlermeldung, dass firewallD nicht ausgeführt werden würde und die dienst ipp, ipp-cluent sowie samba-client in der firewall freigegeben werden müssten. ubuntu 11.10, ich bin etwas ratlos, finde nichts im internet
<toga> hat sich erledigt, system-config-printer macht keine probleme
<deem> kann es sein, dass ncftp probleme mit usern hat, die aus "username@domain" bestehen?
<captain_> wie stellt man bei skype ein, dass ausgehende verbindungen nur über bestimmte ports gehen?
<apollo13> ?
<apollo13> warum sollte man sowas tun wollen?
<captain_> weil wenn man skype so nutzt einem der internetzugang gesperrt wird
<deem> apollo13: weil man eine router firewall hat, die nur bestimmte ports zu lässt :D
<apollo13> deem: aber nicht ausgehende
<deem> captain_: bitte? bei welchem anbieter bist du denn?
<deem> apollo13: die könnte man auch sperren
<apollo13> deem: ähm
<captain_> hochschulnetz
<LetoThe2nd> kinners, das liegt sicher nicht am anbieter, sondern am arbeitgeber/hochschule.
<captain_> genau
<deem> apollo13: man _könnte_ die auch sperren
<apollo13> deem: dir ist klar dass ein zugriff auf google.com:80 als source port irgendwas zufälliges hat?!
<apollo13> deem: nein
<apollo13> nicht sinnvoll zumindest
<deem> sicher könnte man
<deem> man kann alles sperren
<apollo13> <apollo13> nicht sinnvoll zumindest
<apollo13> captain_: dann bekommst du hier keine antwort
<deem> apollo13: das hab ich nie behauptet. ich sagte nur, man kann :P
<apollo13> es hat einen grund warum diese dinger gesperrt werden…
<LetoThe2nd> und ich persönlich seh keinen sinn darin das zu supporten. a) ists nonsens b) wir ich keinen kids helfen hier irgendwelche security policies auszuhebeln.
<apollo13> btw ist skype eigentlich selbst sehr gut in der lage alles auszuhebeln, persönlich hab ich eh noch niemanden gesehen der skype geblockt bekommen hat -- zumindest nicht ohne massig aufwand
<captain_> der betreiber gibt selbst eine anleitung, wie man das unter windos und mac macht, man darf das schon nutzen
<apollo13> zeig mal
<LetoThe2nd> captain_: dann soll dir der anbieter auch eine anleitung für linux geben. ganz einfach.
<captain_> http://www.lrz.de/services/netzdienste/nat-o-mat/#skype_bremse
<apollo13> captain_: das problem tritt im linux wohl kaum auf
<captain_> es steht ja da, dass man nur bestimmte ports nutzen soll für die ausgehende verbindung
<LetoThe2nd> captain_: "Anmerkungen und Fragen richten Sie bitte an ipadmin_AT_lrz.de." damit ist wohl alles gesagt.
<captain_> apollo13, welches?
<apollo13> captain_: supernodes
<deem> warum sperren die die ports und sagen dann, man darf es nutzen aber nur, wenn man andere ports benutzt? o_O
<apollo13> sprich du hast nur mehr das udp problem und das kannst du mit iptables nicht beheben
<apollo13> deem: andere ports? dort steht doch nix von anderen ports :þ
<apollo13> skype verwendet im normalfall udp holepunching. wenn das nicht geht wird über tcp versucht, wenn das nicht geht wird über skype proxy server getunnelt
<apollo13> wenn das nicht geht wird über http getunnelt, wenn das nicht geht wird über https getunnelt.
<apollo13> die firewall regeln sperren jetzt nur http/https für skype und halt udp
<apollo13> achne die lassen nur 80 und 443 zu
<apollo13> sprich sie zwingen skype den http/https weg zu nehmen
<captain_> und kann man das irgendwie einstellen?
<apollo13> captain_: in linux wirst du da so gut wie keine chance haben
<captain_> apollo13, weil?
<apollo13> mir ist zumindest keine applikation firewal bekannt
<apollo13> captain_: naja sag mir eine iptables rule die das bewerkstelligen würde
<captain_> apollo13, ich hab kein plan davon
<apollo13> okay man könnte es mit u32 matches machen, aber dafür müsste man das skype protkoll kennen
<apollo13> es könnte sein (wenn sie nix geändert haben das meine alten rules ala: iptables -I FORWARD −p udp −m length −−length 39 −m u32 −−u32 ’27&0x8f=7’ −−u32 ’31=0x527c4833’ −j DROP ) noch gehen
<apollo13> sind jetzt nur von http://praia-vermelha.blogspot.com/2007/02/how-to-block-skype-traffic-with-one.html kopiert -- aber sowas in die art hatte ich schon mal
<shetlandpony> apollo13's url: http://tinyurl.com/349uvf6 | Chevrolet '66: How to block Skype traffic with one iptables rule
<apollo13> oh und laut comments geht das eh nimmer…
<apollo13> was du machen kannst ist strings auf die skype binary loslassen und schaun ob du die hard coded supernodes findest und dann für die udp blocken
<captain_> apollo13, kommst aus münchen?
<apollo13> hell no
<captain_> wen meintest du denn, wenn sie nic geädnert haben?
<apollo13> skype, die ändern ja alle ritt mal das protokoll, dass die firewalls sich beim blocken schwer tun
<apollo13> ok strings war auch umsonst…
<apollo13> dort stehts zumindest nimmer leserlich drin -- was gehen würde: mit LD_PRELOAD die socket creation routines umschreiben und udp verweigern^^
<captain_> ja vor wein paar wochen ging skype noch ohne problme
<LetoThe2nd> ich bleibe bei meiner aussage. sollen sich deren admins drum kümmern, wenn sie schon so aktionen machen mit "wir blockens, aber erlaubens dann doch, und..."
<apollo13> LetoThe2nd: naja die unis haben angst wegen den supernode -- uni hat top uplink -- in den skype binaries standen lange zeit hardcoded ips aus unserer uni drin weil der uplink top war…
<LetoThe2nd> apollo13: so what? sollen sies verbieten, oder auch nicht. oder wenn sie so aktionen machen, dann sollen sie sie auch supporten. für windows und macos was angeben, dann kann doch linux echt nicht unser problem sein.
<apollo13> ist eh kein problem was nicht mit LD_PRELOAD lösbar wäre :þ
<apollo13> captain_: also wenn dir wirklich nach spaß ist; mit LD_PRELOAD eine eigene library laden den socket system call überschreiben und bei IPPROTO_UDP -1 zurückgeben -- entweder stürzt skype dann ab oder nimmt tcp ;) -- das wars dann aber wirklich zu dem thema
<captain_> apollo13, klingt nach viel aufwand
<Steaven`> tach #ubuntu-de
<apollo13> ~10 zeilen code
<LetoThe2nd> apollo13: wer dazu imstande ist, hat aber ohnehin irgendwo ne eigene bax am netz die er halt dann als proxy oder tunnel verwenden kann.
<apollo13> ah stimmt das wäre dann die langweilige lösung
<captain_> was isn bax?
<apollo13> er meinte wohl box
<LetoThe2nd> jo. a und o sind ja direkt nebeneinander auf der tastatur... :P
<apollo13> wer weiß was du fürn tastaturlayout hast :þ skype kann btw immerhin schon socks proxies
<apollo13> problem solved…
<LetoThe2nd> apollo13: kleiner scherz am rande :)
<apollo13> eigentlich könnte man (falls man zugriff auf uniserver hat) über die tunneln und warten bis die sich selber sperren, dann werden die wohl reagieren *scnr*
<LetoThe2nd> wir sollten das wohl verschieben nach #ubuntu-de-1001-lustige-wege-die-admins-zu-nerven
<mus4> Hallo, ich möchte per ssh konsole auf einen anderen Rechner zugreifen. Dazu habe ich mir mit "ssh-keygen -t rsa" auf dem Zielrechner eine id_rsa angelegt. Diese auf den Client kopiert. Anschließend wollte ich "ssh -i id_rsa user@ip aufrufen. Dort wird trotz des keys noch das Passwort abgefragt. Ich wollte das ja umgehen. Wie löse ich das?
<apollo13> erstens den key überall löschen
<apollo13> der gehört niemals am zielrechner generiert
<deem> mus4: indem du auf dem entfernten recher die publickey authentifizierung aktiviert und dann mit ssh-copy-id den ssh key rüberkopierst
<apollo13> dann __lokal__ mit ssh-keygen nen neuen key anlegen und den pubkey mit ssh-copy-id kopieren
<deem> das ausserdem. man verwendet seinen eigenen key um auf den server zu verbinden und nicht den key des zielrechners
<jokrebel> hi
<mus4> ok, dann habe ich da was grundlegendes falsch gemacht, danke
<karotte> Kann man mit curl die URL direkt ausgeben lassen? also nur die URL
<Eldorado> hi
<Eldorado> jemand da?^^
<Eldorado> hallo? bei 216 leuten muss doch wer da sein oder?...^^
<xzise> Hallo, ich habe gerade bemerkt ich habe keinen SWAP
<Eldorado> ahh okay
<Eldorado> kannst du mich beraten?^^
<xzise> also habe ich eine swap Partition erstellt und mit swapon diesen aktiviert, und top zeigt ihn auch korrekterweise an
<apollo13> ,frag? Eldorado
<shetlandpony> Eldorado: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<Eldorado> k
<xzise> wollte dann nach der Anleitung: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Swap den Swap in die fstab eintragen
<Eldorado> ich hab nen i686 CPU, welche linux destri sollte ich nehmen, die einsteiger freundlich ist?^^
<xzise> aber dort ist schon swap eingetragen unter /dev/mapper/cryptswap1
<xzise> Was mich etwas verwundert weil ls /dev/mapper nur control zurückliefert
<rumpe1> ,frag? Eldorado 
<shetlandpony> Eldorado: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<apollo13> Eldorado: wir geben hier nur ubuntu support, was du nehmen sollst musst du selber entscheiden ;)
<Eldorado> ich hab nen i686 CPU, welche linux destri sollte ich nehmen, die einsteiger freundlich ist?^^ rumpe1  apollo13
<apollo13> ,ot? Eldorado 
<shetlandpony> Eldorado: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<xzise> Aslo ich frage mich wieso hatte ich kein swap bzw. top hat keinen angezeigt, obwohl in der fstab bereits ein swap eintrag war
<apollo13> mal abgesehen davon dass sich die frage in nem ubuntu channel irgendwie erübrigt
<Eldorado> okay, wo bekomm ich ne ubuntu verion her, die auf i686 funkst ?
<you-genius> oh jeh - als wenn mal ne generelle frage sowas von stören würde ..
<LetoThe2nd> Eldorado: ubuntu.com, einfach auf download klicken :)
<bullgard4> Eldorado: Du kannst dafür sehr gut Ubuntu nehmen. Ubuntu ist einsteigerfreundlich und unterstützt CPUs vom Typ i686.
<Eldorado> die ubuntu cd die ich gerade drinne hatte hat rumgemeckert das der i686 net unsterstützt
<LetoThe2nd> Eldorado: nimms bitte nicht persönlich, aber wir haben schon viel zu viele pro/contra/wasweissichwas linux-distrib/xyz-diskussionen hier gehabt, und fast jede war im nachhinein wertlos. deswegen sowas falls nötig bitte in #ubuntu-de-offtopic, und hier wirklich nur ubuntu-bezogene fragen.
<LetoThe2nd> Eldorado: nicht zufällig 64b ausgewählt?
<bullgard4> Eldorado: Wie heißt die Fehlermeldung genau?
<LetoThe2nd> Eldorado: wenn ich mich hier durch ubuntu.com durchklicke, lande ich bei 11.10(latest version), 32-bit (recommended). und die läuft auf i686
<xzise> Kann ich mkswap nicht ausführen, wenn Partitionen in der erweiterte Partition in der die swap Partition liegt, gemounted sind?
<LinaMo1> Guten Abend allerseits..
<LinaMo1> ich hab im moment keine probleme  (mehr) aber meinen dank, sowie ein lob auf ubuntu musste ich noch los werden..
<LinaMo1> das wars auch schon... 
<k1l_> xzise: ja.
<xzise> Mist :/
<bullgard4> Wozu benötigt Ubuntu 11.10 GNOME Shell 3.2 den Prozess accounts-daemon? Ubuntu 10.04.4 benötigt ihn nicht. Die Kommandozeile lautet »/usr/lib/accountsservice/accountsdaemon«.
<bullgard4> Wozu benötigt Ubuntu 11.10 GNOME Shell 3.2 den Prozess accounts-daemon? Ubuntu 10.04.3 benötigt ihn nicht. Die Kommandozeile lautet »/usr/lib/accountsservice/accountsdaemon«.
<jokrebel> bullgard4: Was verstehst Du eigentlich nicht an "Frag sowas die Entwickler"? - hier gibt es "Hilfe bei Problemen = Support".
<bullgard4> jokrebel Das Leben ist nicht einfach.
<Frickelpit> bullgard4: evtl. hängt das mit diesen online-konten zusammen, die man in gnome 3.2 nutzen kann
<bullgard4> Frickelpit: Ich werde mit Deiner  Zusatzinformation weiter recherchieren. --  Danke! 
<xzise> Hmmm vielleicht bin ich nicht so gut in Mathe, aber http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Swap#Swap-als-Datei das in der Experten Info: Müsste es nicht heißen das mit 1M eigentlich 2^20 Byte gemeint sind?
<xzise> Ich hab jetzt nicht in der manpage von dd geguckt
<xzise> Aber 512 * 1 Million = 512 Millionen = 512 MB != 512 MiB
<xzise> Okay die man page sagt auch M = 1024*1024
<jokrebel> xzise: Hm? Aber ne Supportfrage ist das nicht. Wenn Dich da lieber an die Leute in #ubuntuusers...
<xzise> Ach ops :P
<jokrebel> xzise: Wo ist das Problem, Fragen in den Kanälen zu stellen die das betrifft?
<bullgard4> xzise: Das ist ein alter amerikanischer Zopf, der noch nicht überall in Ubuntu ausgerottet ist. D 
<bullgard4> xzise: Das ist ein alter amerikanischer Zopf, der noch nicht überall in Ubuntu ausgerottet ist. Da müßte statt 'M' sthen 'Mi'.
<bullgard4> s/sthen/stehen/
<shetlandpony> bullgard4 meant: xzise: Das ist ein alter amerikanischer Zopf, der noch nicht überall in Ubuntu ausgerottet ist. Da müßte statt 'M' stehen 'Mi'.
<apollo13> was auch immer M mit amerikanisch zu tun hat
<LupusE> hi
<bullgard4> LupusE: Tach!
<[AI]> hnaz wieso?
<[AI]> h4yl0 
<LetoThe2nd> [AI]: was möchtest du uns mitteilen?
<black__> hi alle mal ne frage, wie bekomme ich die webupd8 themes repossity paketquelle entfernt ?
<jokrebel_> die was?
<Frickelpit> black__: lösche den eintrag in der sources.list z.b
<black__> webupd8 themes repository oder wie das dinge das eißt
<black__> h
<Frickelpit> black__: oder mache genau die gleichen schritte, als du sie hinzugefügt hast, nur andersrum
<black__> ist nichts drinne
<LetoThe2nd> black__: so wie du's hinzugefügt hast, nur rückwärts :)
<Frickelpit> black__: dann schau ins verzeichnis /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<black__> ach du sch*** muss erst mal suchen
<LetoThe2nd> black__: wenn in dem verzeichnis /etc/apt/sources.list.d merklich viele dateien sind, ist das ein sehr sehr schlechtes zeichen, nämlich für viele fremdquellen ;P
<black__> LetoThe2nd, ne sind nur 2 oder 3 drinne
<black__> ist das normal ?
<black__> oder muss die leer sein?
<LetoThe2nd> "normal" ist leer
<Frickelpit> black__: das sind deine fremdquellen
<Frickelpit> wer weiß, was du da installiert hast
<black__> eecht? o.O habt ihr femdquelleen drinne ?
 * Frickelpit nutzt kein Ubuntu
<black__> was hst du wenn ich fragen daarf ?
<jokrebel_> black__: wenn dann sehr wenige.
<Frickelpit> black__: momentan Arch aber sowas gehört nach offtopic ;)
<black__> ja ja ich weiß :p
<k1l> black__: ob viel oder wenig ist nicht so relevant. relevanter ist, ob man den quellen vertrauen kann, dass dort kein mist auf dein system kommt oder andere pakete stört.
<black__> ich will schon ein sauberes system haben :) k1l 
<IchGucksLive> Guten Abend ich hab mal wieder ein kleines problem !-> der bildschirm wird dunel nach gewisser zeit trotz bildschirmschoner off und sleep never
<IchGucksLive> alles auf dauerbetrieb und trotzdem get das teil aus 
<Frickelpit> IchGucksLive: google mal nach dpms
<IchGucksLive> B)
<IchGucksLive> xset -dpms
<IngoPan> Is this Ubuntu Release the right for a server?
<IngoPan> http://amzn.to/trHraK
<Fuchs> ,german? IngoPan 
<shetlandpony> IngoPan: use german please! This is a german channel. If you can't write german, you can use #ubuntu for english or #ubuntu-(your_language) like #ubuntu-fr instead. Thanks a lot :)
<Fuchs> und warum auf BF linken ist auch fraglich. 
<IngoPan> oh
<LetoThe2nd> Fuchs: BrüllFogel?
<PBeck> hi
<jokrebel> cu
<LetoThe2nd> exit
<Eldorado> hiho, doofe frage: hab gerade linux ubuntu installiert. bei mir ist jetzt oben bei Netzwerkverbindungen unter "Funknetzwerke" nicht verbunden und ist grau hinterlegt. Ein Funknetzwerk ist aber in reichweite und nicht versteckt.... gibt nen einfachen befehl, wie ich schnell nachschaun kann, ob die hardware richtig funktioniert?
<Fuchs> iwlist scan
<Eldorado> "no scan results"
<Eldorado> es ist aber eins in reichweite : /
<Fuchs> was ist denn da fuer hardware drin, 
<Fuchs> kannst Du mal die Ausgaben von lspci und iwcontrol in einen pastebin schmeissen? 
<Eldorado> Wlan stick
<Eldorado> Sitecom
<Fuchs> in dem Fall lsusb 
<Eldorado> also was soll ich genau tun? :D
<Fuchs> Eine Konsole aufmachen, sudo apt-get install pastebinit; lsusb | pastebinit; iwconfig | pastebinit 
<Fuchs> wird Dir am Schluss zwei URLs ausspucken, die hier rein
<Eldorado> k mom
<Eldorado> der meckert mir bei pastebinit. das ist noch net installiert..
<Fuchs> deswegen zuerst das sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Eldorado> naja, ohne internet ist das net so einfach... aber ich glaub das geht auch über cd oder?^^
<Fuchs> ach, dachte Du haettest Kabel oder so, weil Du ja hier bist
<Fuchs> nur, wenn es auf der CD drauf ist. Was ich bezweifle. 
<Eldorado> neee laptop meines bruders^^
<Eldorado> und nu?
<Fuchs> schaust Du mit lsusb, was das genau fuer hardware ist
<Fuchs> sitecom macht selber keine Chipsaetze
<Eldorado> k mom
<Eldorado> hmm... bei beidem steht was von linux....
<Eldorado> BUs 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<Fuchs> moment, ist das ein USB WLAN Stick? 
<Eldorado> jop
<Fuchs> dann sollte der in der Liste auftauchen
<Fuchs> sonst ist eh schon mal nicht gut
<Eldorado> tut der aber nicht : /
<Eldorado> also nicht in der von lsusb
<Fuchs> [22:37:07] <Fuchs> sonst ist eh schon mal nicht gut
<Fuchs> dann wuerde ich mal folgendes machen: 
<Fuchs> ,hcl? Eldorado erstmal hier schauen ob Du den findest
<shetlandpony> Eldorado erstmal hier schauen ob Du den findest: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<Fuchs> sonst mal bei Google fragen, ob der von Ubuntu ueberhaupt unterstuetzt wird 
<Eldorado> okaay mom
<wal3> hi. weiß jemand wie ich das, was ich über meine soundboxen höre als wav/mp3 speicher kann? ohne ein micro vor die boxen zu halten :D
<Eldorado> also laut seite 1. ist eine ältere version vom stick unterstützt...
<Eldorado> mom ich schau mal noch in den anderen listen
<Eldorado> hmm... also hier in der liste ist er erwähnt: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsSitecom
<Eldorado> der 608er
<shetlandpony> Eldorado's url:  | HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsSitecom - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<Fuchs> nun, soll angeblich laufen
<Eldorado> gut =)
<Fuchs> fuer mich ist es allerdings ohne Angaben wie iwconfig oder meinetwegen noch dmesg nach Einstecken schwierig, das zu supporten
<Eldorado> hmm.. würde es was bringen. wenn ich den morgen einfach per kabel anstecke und updaten lasse? zieht der dann autormatisch neue treiber usw?
<Fuchs> dann koenntest Du uns hier mit Informationen versorgen, 
<Fuchs> also das wuerde viel bringen
<Eldorado> okay, dann bin ich morgen vormittag/mittag mal wieder da =
<Eldorado> =) bis danne^^
<Fuchs> Bis dann, schoenen Abend :) 
<Eldorado> dir auch =)
<wal3> hi. weiß jemand wie ich das, was ich über meine soundboxen höre als wav/mp3 speicher kann? ohne ein micro vor die boxen zu halten :D
<bibear_i> wal3: ich hab immer Audio Ausgang und micro Eingang verbunden und dann mit arecord... Geht aber bestimmt auch eleganter ^^
<alamar> wal3: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1440833 eventuell das was du suchst
<lila_> server/ irc.debian.org
<k1l> ,irc? lila_ 
<shetlandpony> lila_, IRC ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/IRC - Weitere Infos im query ...
<frank_> moin
<frank_> wie kann ich in evolution die bilder einer mail nachladen?
#ubuntu-de 2011-11-11
<pacy_> morgen, kann mir kurz jemand sagen, wie ich rausfinde was ich für ein internes dvd-laufwerk (an meinem laptop) in die /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist/eintragen muss um es zu deaktivieren
<sdx23> pacy_: lsmod zeigt dir alle geladenen Module an. Damit das DVD-Laufwerk deaktivieren zu wollen ist allerdings - nja.a
<apollo13> pacy_: ein ordentliches bios hat die option das dvd laufwerk zu disablen (ordentlich == lenovo's bios and friends)
<pacy_> apollo13, hatte im bios nichts gefunden  - schau aber gleich nochmal nach
<pacy_> sdx23, ist erstmal nur zum testen da ich die fehlermeldung nicht ganz versteh aber gerade sowieso probleme mit dem laufwerk hab seit längere und will es einfach so testen
<sdx23> pacy_: Problem ist: Das Laufwerk selbst wird nicht direkt an einem Modul hängen. Vielmehr der Controller des Busses an dem es hängt, und an demselbigen hängt mir mehr oder weniger hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit auch die Festplatte bzw. andere Komponenten.#
<pacy_> sdx23,  dann bleibt mir wohl nur der ausbau des gerätes 
<pacy_> vielen dank euch beiden ich schau nochmal nach bios einstellmöglichkeiten
<jokrebel> hi
<noggo> hallo
<noggo> ich habe mit der Alternate CD nur eine Komandozeilen Version installiert. Dann Xorg und Gnome-Shell und die Programme die ich haben möchte. Nur beim Start habe ich nicht den Startsound von Ubuntu wie kann ich den einrichten da ich auch noch Windows drauf habe und ich wenn ich aus Windows neustarte manchmal keinen Sound unter Ubuntu habe möchte ich diesen Startsound aktivieren um zu wissen ob Sound funktioniert.
<Paranoid_> #sauer-clans
<Paranoid_> connect #sauer-clans
<LetoThe2nd> fast. wirklich.
<LetoThe2nd> Paranoid_: probier mal /join :)
<zeitsofa> moin moin
<Frickelpit> noggo: http://donnerdrummel.wordpress.com/2011/11/11/kurztipp-ubuntu-startsound-deaktivieren/ vielleicht für dich als tipp, müsstest es nur andersrum machen ;)
<shetlandpony> Frickelpit's url: http://tinyurl.com/c9pcrbw | Kurztipp: Ubuntu Startsound deaktivieren   DonnerDrummel
<noggo> shetlandpony: ich möchte den sound ja aktivieren. der eintrag ist bei mir ja nicht vorhanden da ich eine minmal installetion gemacht habe.
<Frickelpit> ,bot? noggo 
<shetlandpony> noggo: ich bin ein bot ;p
<LinUserXX> hiho @ all, ich hab ma ne frage. wie bekommen ich das menü der linux bash zurück? hab es aus versehn deaktiviert
<LinUserXX> bekomme^^
<Frickelpit> menü?
<LinUserXX> ja die menüleiste die immer oben zu sehen ist
<LinUserXX> dort wo man das profil einstellen kann und sowas
<Frickelpit> rechtsklick im terminal und dann im profil wieder einstellen oder den shortcut nutzen
<you-genius1> rechtsklick und anzeigen
<noggo> hallo nochmal, habs jetzt hinbekommen das mit dem login-sound. musste noch "gnome-session-canberra" installieren.
<LinUserXX> ah danke omg bin ich doof, hab nicht gemerkt danke dir =))
<LinUserXX> aufjeden fall besten dank und viel spass noch zusammen.
<noggo> wenn ich ein ext festplatte anstecke werde ich immer nach dem passwort gefragt, kann man das irgendwie abschalten
<LetoThe2nd> noggo: guess mode: durch die installation von minimal aufwärts fehlen dir die ganzen policykit etc. konfigurationen. nimms als buzzword.
<noggo> LetoThe2nd: thx für die hilfe "policykit-desktop-privileges" installieren und schon gehts
<LetoThe2nd> mein vorschlag wäre, für jedes selbstverschuldete problem wegen super-sonder-installationsmethode 5€ in die channelkasse. :)
<noggo> wenn das geht wäre ich dabei, dann werde ich zwar arm aber egal ;-)
<noggo> bin zwar noch relativ neu in sachen linux aber ich lerne schnell
<LetoThe2nd> noggo: das geht: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ubuntuusers/Spenden :) gehört zwar nicht direkt dem channel, aber das projekt ist für uns im support essentiell.
<LetoThe2nd> noggo: oder alternativ, schau mal den artikel hier http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/mount durch, ob es sinn macht das da zu vermerken, und falls ja, dann tus :) im zweifelsfall helfen dir dabei die jungs in #ubuntuusers
<noggo> LetoThe2nd: na dann werde ich da wohl mal was spenden. mir wurde hier ja schon sehr geholfen.
<LetoThe2nd> noggo: produktive mithilfe an artikeln ist uns mindestens genauso viel wert. :) aber sei bedankt.
<guag> hallo, ich nutze Ubuntu 11.10 und wollte mineraft spielen. Jedoch bleibt nach dem Login (auch im offlinemodus) der Bildschirm schwarz. Lösungsansatz war, Java von Sun zu installieren.  Habe ich gemacht, jedoch wenn ich den "Launcher" per Java starte, dann besteht der Fehler weiterhin. Wie kann ich das Sun Java als Standardanwendung nutzen? Zurzeit ist es noch Open Java.
<deem> guag: terminal öffnen. "update-alternatives --config java"
<dAnjou> als root, oder?
<deem> nein
<deem> wir wollen es für den user ändern, nicht für alle
<koegs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Java/Tipps#Verwendete-Java-Version-einstellen
<dAnjou> ah, wusste gar nich, dass das geht. is das neu?
<deem> dAnjou: nein. das geht schon immer :P
<dAnjou> hmm TIL
<watschu> hallo
<guag> okay danke, problem besteht weiterhin. Mal schauen ob es in der minecraftcommunity noch andere Lösungansätze gibt. Danke.
<watschu> ich benutze seit einigen wochen ubuntu 11.10 und es hat bis gestern auch  alles prima funktioniert, doch seit gestern ist das system ohne erkennbaren grund laggy, selbst beim schreiben in diese irc eingabeleiste fuehren die lags dazu, dass woerter teilweise nicht fertig geschrieben werden und von nachfolgenden "ueberlagert" werden
<watschu> selbe probleme im terminal
<watschu> habe ubuntu 11.10 komplett geloescht und neu installiert
<LetoThe2nd> watschu: ist in (h)top oder iotop etwas zu erkennen?
<watschu> memory test war auch ergebnislos
<watschu> was ist (h)top?
<dAnjou> prozessmonitor für konsole
<LetoThe2nd> watschu: top ist ein prozessmonitor für die konsole, htop ist die hübschere version. htop musst du aber nachinstallieren.
<watschu> ich sehe gleich nach
<l8nighthorscht> watschu, und dann gibt es noch powertop, das zeigt dir an, welche prozesse besonders viel energie brauchen...
<l8nighthorscht> muss man aber auch nachinstallieren
<Orcor> was nun los? wollte in #ubuntu-de-offtopic rein aber bin da gebannt naja dann halt nicht 
<LetoThe2nd> es gibt schon noch mehr XYZtop-style programme, aber ausser (h)top und iotop glaube ich ist da keines hilfreich gerade.
<deem> Orcor: wenn du wissen willst wieso, kannst du ja in #ubuntu-de-op nachfragen
<Orcor> und wie
<watschu> ja, die auslastung des 1. kerns schwankt ohne erkennbaren  grund zw. 5% und 100%
<deem> Orcor: indem du in den channel gehst?
<watschu> memory usage ist bei ca 25 %
<Orcor> ich dachte da muß man was extra machen  na ja ok danke
<deem> watschu: welcher prozess beantsprucht denn am meisten cpu?
<watschu> ich installiere erade powertop, kleinen moment
<deem> watschu: brauchst du nicht. top zeigt die cpu auslasrtung der prozesse an
<watschu> es ist seltsam, bei cpu% steht fuer jeden prozess 0.0
<Orcor> wie war der terminalbefehl noch mal wegen CPU auslastung usw 
<watschu> sortiert nach cpu
<Orcor> hab es vergessen da ich es selten nutzte
<deem> Orcor: (h)top
<deem> watschu: benutzt du top oder htop?
<Orcor> danke
<watschu> htop
<Orcor> und bei Befehl df habe noch was dahinter eingegeben dann hat der mir auch alles in GB angezeigt was war das noch mal?
<deem> watschu: also hast du unter F6 nach cpu sortiert?
<watschu> ok, bei top ist es ein prozess namens kworker/0:2
<deem> Orcor: man df
<watschu> ja hatte ich
<Orcor> deem df ....
<deem> watschu: und er zeigt bei jedem prozess 0% an?
<watschu> ja, aber bei top klappts
<deem> Orcor: lies halt was in der manpage steht. da steht was für einen trigger du brauchst
<Orcor> ok
<watschu> und dieser kworker prozess verursacht diese enorme auslastung
<deem> watschu: kde?
<watschu> gelegentlich erscheint ein 2. kworker prozess
<watschu> nein ubuntu mit unity
<watschu> (selbes problem mit 2d)
<watschu> deem: wenn ich deinen namen mit ":" davor schreibe bekommst nur du die nachricht? 
<deem> hm.. diese prozesse kenn ich gar nicht
<deem> watschu: nein. dann bekommt sie jeder, aber mein client hilightet mich
<watschu> ok
<deem> am besten wartest du kurz bis jemand da ist, der länger mit 11.10 arbeitet. bei meinem 10.04 gibts diese prozesse nicht und 11.10 verwende ich noch nicht so lange
<watschu> ok, wie erkenne ich 10.11 profis?
<l8nighthorscht> watschu, bei mir läuft 11.10, allerdings sind die kworker-prozesse alle recht harmlos...was cpu-auslastung angeht
<watschu> das problem ist, dass kworker kein konstanter prozess ist, sondern staendig neue ableger mit unterschiedlichen ablegern (mmer niedrige pid)
<l8nighthorscht> watschu, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/887793
<watschu> bei mir tritt das erst seit gestern auf, seit dem keine chance mehr trotz festplatte formatiert
<l8nighthorscht> vllt ist das dein problem?
<watschu> ja, der scheint das selbe problem zu haben
<l8nighthorscht> watschu, hier gibt es einige lösungsvorschläge: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1630347&page=5
<watschu> ich  habe das mit dem swap  probiert, keine besserung
<LetoThe2nd> watschu: magst du mal versuchen unity 2d zu benutzen anstatt dem normalen unity?
<watschu> benutze ich gerade
<watschu> leider keine besserung
<LetoThe2nd> hmkay
<l8nighthorscht> watschu, hast du xfce oder lxde installiert? dann probier das mal aus
<watschu> hm ich instaliere es mal nach
<l8nighthorscht> watschu, ok sag dann mal bescheid
<l8nighthorscht> :-)
<watschu> ok, ich logge mich mal aus und mit meinem netbook ein
<watschu> bis gleich
<l8nighthorscht> watschu, und? kommst du voran?^^
<watschu> sekunde
<watschu> wie kann ich aus dem terminal heraus (strg+alt+f1) unity abschiessen?
<watschu> endlich kann ich wieder richtig schreiben
<l8nighthorscht> watschu, hängt es, oder willst du es einfach so beenden?
<watschu> ich will es beenden
<LetoThe2nd> sudo service lightdm restart sollte da tun.
<watschu> und aus der konsole ohne grafische oberfläche sehen, ob der prozess auch spinnt
<watschu> nein, will sie ausschalten
<l8nighthorscht> sudo stop lightdm um es zu stoppen
<LetoThe2nd> dann kann er sich halt nicht mehr neu anmelden mit nem anderen desktop.
<LetoThe2nd> und wenn, dann schon sudo service lightdm stop, soweit ich informiert bin.
<watschu> danke
<watschu> nein, ersteres hat geklappt
<watschu> aber gleiche problematik
<l8nighthorscht> LetoThe2nd, bei mir klappt es auch ohne service...und er kann ja jederzeit wieder sudo (service) start lightdm eingeben
<watschu> kworker rennt wie verrückt
<l8nighthorscht> hm
<l8nighthorscht> dann sollte es also nicht am desktop liegen...
<watschu> ich reboote mal in die konsole
<LetoThe2nd> irgendwelche spezialitäten bezüglich dateisystem? läuft das von ner sd-karte?
<LetoThe2nd> (oder ähnlichem)
<watschu> ne ext4 hdd
<watschu> ok, in der wiederherstellungskonsole ist alles wunderbar
<watschu> kworker hat sogut wie keine cpu auslastung
<watschu> allerdings gibt es ein paar kworker prozesse
<LetoThe2nd> watschu: hast du nur das ram geprüft oder auch die hd?
<l8nighthorscht> watschu, das ist normal...bei mir sind es auch mehrere
<watschu> ram habe ich geprüft, keine schwierigkeiten
<watschu> mit fsck kann ich die hdd prüfen oder?
<l8nighthorscht> watschu, klingt für mich nciht, nach nem hdd-problem
<l8nighthorscht> aber man weiß ja nie^^
<LetoThe2nd> l8nighthorscht: nicht ganz direkt, aber die symptome *könnten* passen.
<watschu> zur sicherheit, bin ich mit fsck richtig?
<LetoThe2nd> watschu: nein, eher smartctl aus den smartmontools. ist sicher wa im wiki dazu.
<l8nighthorscht> watschu, ich bin leider kein experte auf dem gebiet...such am besten mal im netz...meistens findet man da eine gute lösung :-)
<watschu> so, bin vollends verwirrt, habe aus der root console reboot aufgerufen, nach dem reboot kamen seltsame zeichen, ich glaue tibetisch oder so
<watschu> laptop aus und an hat geholfen, trotzdem seltsam
<watschu> ich suche ja schon seit gestern, aber habe nichts hilfreiches gefunden, daher wende ich mich an euch
<LetoThe2nd> watschu: guckst du mal http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Festplattenstatus?redirect=no#smartctl
<watschu> ok, musste smartmontools nur installieren, daher der reboot, weil ich aus der root console kein inet hab
<watschu> smartctl -a /dev/sda scheint alles in ordnung zu sein
<LetoThe2nd> watschu: hast du den test auch laufen lassen?
<watschu> explizit welchen test?
<watschu> ok, shorttest ergab keine probleme
<LetoThe2nd> ok, dann ist das wohl nicht das akute problem.
<watschu> sorry, aber wie kann ich in der console das tastaturlayout auf usa wechseln?
<deem> watschu: loadkeys
<watschu> wunderbar, danke
<watschu> ok, wenn wir keine lösung finden muss ich wohl auf eine ältere ubuntu version wechseln
<l8nighthorscht> hast du noch nen alten kernel drauf?
<l8nighthorscht> (sollt es ja beim boot-menü zeigen)
<watschu> sekunde, ich kann gleich sagen, welcher kernel
<RedNifre> Guten Tag!
<watschu> also es ist der 3.0.0-12-generic kernel drauf
<RedNifre> Wie packe ich eine Datei passwortgeschützt so, dass sie garantiert jeder, der das Passwort hat, öffnen kann? Also unabhängig welches OS er benutzt?
<watschu> ich glaube das ist der aktuelle
<RedNifre> (Sicherheit ist nicht so wichtig, wenn man auch ohne Passwort sieht, welche Datei im Archiv liegt ist das auch ok)
<l8nighthorscht> watschu, hm....
<l8nighthorscht> dann weiß ich auch nicht
<watschu> l8nighthorscht:ist der selbe kernel auch im aktuellen debian drin?
<geser> RedNifre: vermutlich bleibt da nur passwort-geschütztes .zip- oder .rar-Archiv, wobei ich nicht weiß, wie gut deren Passwortschutz wirklich ist
<l8nighthorscht> watschu, ui...ich weiß nicht genau...aber ich glaub 2.6.32 sollt es da noch sein...
<LetoThe2nd> watschu: nope, debian ist deutlich älter in der kernelversion als ubuntu.
<watschu> wozu würdet ihr mir denn jetzt am ehesten raten?
<watschu> daten sind schon gesichert
<watschu> hätte nur gerne ein stabiles system, auf dem ich problemlos arbeiten kann und auch mal nen film schauen kann 
<LetoThe2nd> watschu: ich persönlich würde bei 11.04 oder 10.04 bleiben, ausser irgendetwas spricht hart dagegen.
<l8nighthorscht> also 10.04 läuft recht stabil und hat zudem noch gnome 2 drauf
<LetoThe2nd> watschu: die vor-und nachteile anderer distributionen wenn dann bitte in #ubuntu-de-offtopic besprechen :)
<l8nighthorscht> watschu, probier ubuntu 10.10 oder mint (ist ja sowas wie ein ubuntu-derivat)
<LetoThe2nd> watschu: nur sei dir bewusst, dass wir mint hier definitiv nicht supporten.
<watschu> gut, gibt es eine möglichkeit, wie ich in ubuntu 10.04 alle repositorys auf die der 11.10 er version umstellen kann?
<LetoThe2nd> watschu: das ist ja wohl völliger käse.
<watschu> ok
<LetoThe2nd> watschu: wenn 10.04, dann 10.04. und auch die passenden repos, soweit denn unbedingt notwendig.
<watschu> ich meinte nur, dass es öfter mal sehr umständlich ist eine aktuellere version von z.b. eclipse zum laufen zu bringen
<l8nighthorscht> watschu, 10.04 ist ja lts...also solltest du da keine probleme mit paketen haben
<LetoThe2nd> watschu: ansichtssache. aber quellen anderer releases reinzubringen ist schon fast ein sicherer garant für ärger.
<watschu> und das war eigentlich das wobei ich den größten vorteil von 11.10 sah, in der aktuellen software, die viele bugs schon beseitigt hatte
<watschu> oder gibt es andere praktikable lösungen, aktuelle software auf 10.04 zu installieren?
<deem> watschu: ppas
<watschu> hatte ich schon fast befürchtet
<LetoThe2nd> watschu: es gibt auch leute, die entsprechende repos(ppa) für 10.04 bereitstellen. aber wie gesagt, immer alles auf eigene gefahr, und je mehr davon desto mehr ärger, im grossen und ganzen.
<watschu> vielen dank erstmal für eure hilfe, schade, dass wir das problem nicht gelöst bekommen haben
<watschu> wo kann man über distributionen diskutieren?
<LetoThe2nd> ,ot? watschu, dort
<shetlandpony> watschu, dort: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<watschu> danke
<watschu> aufwiedersehn
<keggy> hallo zusammen
<keggy> hat jemand erfahrung mit der Radeon HD6320 unter ubuntu oneiric
<keggy> ?
<bullgard4> keggy: Kannst Du Deine Frage konkretisieren?
<keggy> wenn ich den vorschlagenen treiber installiere, steht unten rechts "unsupported hardware"
<keggy> wenn man die aktualisierung nachinstalliert, gibt es nur noch einen schwarzen bildschirm
<deem> keggy: du meinst du installierst du properitären treiber und danach hast du kein bild mehr?
<keggy82> jip
<deem> die karte ist ziemlich neu, oder?
<keggy> ja 
<keggy> ich hab mir den asus 1215b mit dem amd e450 gekauft
<deem> keggy: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/keine-1366x768-aufloesung-einstellbar-welcher-trei/ schau mal hier. vielleicht hilft dir das
<shetlandpony> deem's url: http://tinyurl.com/d92ydvr |        keine 1366x768 Auflösung einstellbar - welcher Treiber fehlt? (ATI Radeon HD 6320) › Grafik, Tastatur und Maus › Forum › ubuntuusers.de     
<keggy> danke
<deem> keggy: bzw noch eher das hier http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/ubuntu-11-10-auf-asus-eee-pc-schwarzer-bildschirm-/
<shetlandpony> deem's url: http://tinyurl.com/c24clfu |        ubuntu 11.10 auf asus eee pc - schwarzer bildschirm nach installation › Grafik, Tastatur und Maus › Forum › ubuntuusers.de     
<k3Rn> hi
<k3Rn> ich hab mir gerade einen ubuntu 11.10 server aufgesetzt, mich wunderts, das ich zumindest bei sudo befehlen keine tab completion mehr habe - woran kann das liegen?
<MarkusH> hallo k3Rn 
<keggy82> @deem danke, dann werde ich wohl beim standardtreiber bleiben
<MarkusH> k3Rn: vllt. hilft dir der erste post: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/terminal-tab-completion-fuer-sudo-aktivieren/#post-2794843
<shetlandpony> MarkusH's url: http://tinyurl.com/c8kxr9k |        Terminal: Tab completion für &#34;sudo&#34; aktivieren › GNOME (Ubuntu) › Forum › ubuntuusers.de     
<deem> k3Rn: du hast das paket bash-completion nicht installier oder in deiner .bashrc ist completion deaktiviert
<deem> MarkusH: da gibt es was viel schöneres im wiki :D
<deem> k3Rn: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bash#Autovervollstaendigung
<MarkusH> deem: da ist aber nichts mit sudo bei ;)
<deem> MarkusH: das aktiviert das auch bei sudo :P
<deem> man muss jan icht explizit erwähnen, was es eh schon tut :P
<MarkusH> deem: mag sein, dafür ist sind meine Ubuntukenntnisse zu alt :)
<watschu> Fuchs hallo
<Fuchs> uhu
<RedNifre> Wo?
<watschu> also der prozess oder eher die prozesse (meist um die 2 bis 4) sind wieder da
<watschu> direkt nach dem neustart
<watschu> ich werde mal ausprobieren, was du geschrieben hast
<k3Rn> komischerweise habe ich nur keine tab completion sobald ich einen befehl mit sudo beginne ...
<deem> k3Rn: dafür ist das paket bash-completion
<k3Rn> das paket 'bash-completion" ich auch gerade draufgemacht - gleicher effekt
<deem> und imo muss man für sudo befehle in der bashrc des root nutzers completion aktivieren
<deem> k3Rn: oder du aktivierst es unter /etc/bash.bashrc
<k3Rn> hm das ist ja blöd, bei den anderen ubuntu versionen war das nicht so - zumindest nicht bei den desktop releases
<watschu> Fuchs: leider ist das problem dadurch nicht behoben
<deem> k3Rn: das leben ist kein ponyhof :P
<Fuchs> watschu: cat /sys/module/drm_kms_helper/parameters/poll   sagt was? 
<Fuchs> watschu: und uname -r
<watschu> moment, eingaben dauern ewig, weil alles laggt (schriebe hier an netbook)
<k3Rn> ah es bedurfte nur einen neustarts (nachdem ich das paket bash-completion installiert hatte), jetzt funzt die completion.
<watschu> ersteres sagt N
<watschu> zweiteres sagt 3.0.0-12-generic
<deem> k3Rn: du hättest auch einfach eine neue bash öffnen können
<deem> oder die bashrc neu laden. wie man das allerdings macht ist mir entfallen
<MarkusH> deem, k3Rn: source ~/.bashrc
<koegs> oder kurz: ". .bashrc"
<k3Rn> jo okay - wie auch immer danke für den hinweis auf das paket
<watschu> Fuchs hast du noch eine idee?
<Fuchs> watschu: es gibt noch einige weitere bekannten Ursachen, 
<Fuchs> watschu: mitunter ein paar Treiber
<Fuchs> watschu: brauchst Du den Wireless-Treiber von dem Geraet? 
<Fuchs> (aktuell gerade, meine ich) 
<watschu> sprich ob ich wlan benutzen muss?
<watschu> leider ja
<watschu> asso
<watschu> aktuell nicht
<watschu> da ich wie gesag hier über mein netbook im irc bi
<watschu> n
<Fuchs> watschu: dann knips es mal aus
<Fuchs> hat einen hardware-schiebeschalter dafuer
<watschu> Fuchs: also am schalter habe ich es seit ca ner minute aus, keine verbesserung
<Fuchs> watschu: dann kannst Du mal noch einen neuen Kernel versuchen, siehe
<Fuchs> ,kernel? watschu 
<shetlandpony> watschu, Kernel ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Kernel - Weitere Infos im query ...
<watschu> aber ist der 3.0.0-12 nicht schon der aktuelle?
<Fuchs> nein
<Fuchs> der aktuelle in den Ubuntu-Quellen, ja
<Fuchs> aber das heisst noch nichts. Siehe den verlinkten Wikiartikel 
<watschu> ok
<bullgard4> watschu: Ähnelt Dein Befund dem von https://bugs.launchpad.net/+source/linux/+bug/887793?
<koegs> Error 404 :)
<watschu> jup
<watschu> leider führt der link nicht weit
<watschu> bullgard4 leider führt der link nirgends hin
<bullgard4> watschu: Ähnelt Dein Befund dem von https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/887793
<watschu> bullgard4 ja genau das ist das problem
<watschu> wie finde ich denn raus, welches genau der aktuelle linux kernel ist?
<bullgard4> watschu: Im Beitrag #7 findet der Autor, daß der Fehler verschswindet, wenn er das Notebook zuklappt, dann aufklappt und resümiert. ist das bei Dir auch der Fall?
<bullgard4> uname -a
<Fuchs> falsch
<watschu> was genau meinst du mit resümieren?
<Fuchs> uname -r wuerde ausgeben, welcher Kernel er gerade nutzt 
<Fuchs> watschu: aus dem standby zurueckkommen 
<watschu> ok
<Fuchs> den aktuellen _Linux_kernel findet man auf www.kernel.org
<watschu> thx
<watschu> bullguard4 nein, das hilft leider nicht
<bullgard4> watschu: Der aktuelle Kernel für T61 Ubuntu 11.10 64-bit  Server ist 3.0.0.13-server.
<watschu> ok kann ich dann den 3.0.013-generic verwenden?
<bullgard4> Ja, denke ja.
<watschu> ok, auf kernel.org steht, dass der 3.0.8 der aktuelle stable kernel ist
<watschu> klappt der auch für t61 ubuntu 11.10  64-bit?
<Fuchs> wuerde er, 
<Fuchs> aber dazu muesstest Du den kompilieren
<Fuchs> Im Artikel, den ich habe verlinken lassen, steht geschrieben wie man an Ubuntupakete kommt
<Fuchs> was dann doch etwas einfacher ist
<watschu> ok, jetzt war grad was, ich habe den laptop zugeklappt  (standbye) wieder aufgeklappt und er hat nur nen schwarzen bildschirm mit einem cursor oben links gezeigt
<watschu> als nichts passiert ist (auch keine reaktion bei strg+alt+f1)
<watschu> habe ich ihn kalt ausgschalten
<watschu> und nun macht der kworker momentan keine probleme
<watschu> er läuft zwar noch, aber ohne in einen bereich über 1% cpu nutzung zu kommen
<bullgard4> Das ähnelt dem Befund in Launchpad.
<watschu> ok, aber ist das eine dauerhafte lösung?
<bullgard4> Nein, nur ein Notbehelf.
<watschu> also in der zwischenzeit hatte ich ihn schon öfter im standbye und wieder zurück, ohne besserung
<watschu> sollte ich vielleicht trotzdem den 3.0.0-13 installieren?
<bullgard4> Dein Problem wurde als "confirmed" bug eingestuft. Häng Dich in die Diskussion in Launchpad ein. 
<watschu> ok, danke für eure hilfe, ich werde keinen neuen kernel installieren, da der kollege im launchpad geschrieben hat, dass auch mit dem neuesten kernel das problem auftritt
<bullgard4> Ich würde zuerst auch nicht mit dem Kernel -13 probieren, sondern der Diskussion in Launchpad folgen. --  Bitte sei so gut und berichte von Deinem Fehler auch im Bug #887793, so daß die Maintainer mehr Rückkopplung kriegen.
<watschu> ok, werde ich tun
<watschu> hoffe, dass sich da eine adequate lösung einstellt
<watschu> nochmal danke und euch einen schönen abend noch 
<bullgard4> Das wird sicherlich der Fall sein. Kann aber dauern.
<watschu> äh mit berichten meinst du ins launchpad schreiben?
<bullgard4> Ja.
<watschu> ok
<watschu> th
<watschu> x
<noob7> hallo leute ich benutze ein hp compaq tc4400 notebook mit xp drauf hab jetzt 11.10 auf nen stick drauf und vom stick gestartet. wenn ich "ifconfig wlan0 up" mache und dann iwlist scan findet das notebook keinen AP aber wenn ich bei "System Settings" den Wlan-adapter ausschalte und gleich einschalte findet er welche. wieso geht das nicht im terminal?
<noob7> wenn ich ifconfig wlan0 up mache dann schaltet er doch den wifiadapter ein und er müsste doch nach AP suchen können oder sehe ich das falsch?
<sandobal> habe einen 1,6 Ghz Prozessor und 512 MB Ram weiß jemand ob da Uuntu 11.10 Zuverlässig läuft oder gibt es Geschwindigkeitsprobleme?
<sandobal> +b
<LetoThe2nd> ist natürlich stark subjektiv, aber sehr tendenziell... nein, ist etwas arg schwach.
<mgolisch> mach halt minimal installation dann geht das schon
<mgolisch> :)
<LetoThe2nd> klar, cli-only ist das ne top maschine :)
<sandobal> also lieber sein lassen?
<mgolisch> sandobal: ich wuerde dir aufjedenfall zu mehr arbeitspeicher raten 512mb sind doch arg wenig
<LetoThe2nd> sandobal: so gefühlt würde ich sagen - deutlich mehr power, vor allem arbeitsspeicher auftreiben, oder halt mit nem schlanken derivat probieren, z.b. lubuntu. aber auch das kann natürlich nicht hexen, und 512mbyte... naja...
<sandobal> okay, danke an alle :)
<zeitsofa> deem: deine clients laufen amok
<noggo> hallo, kann ich irgendwie ein backup von chromium machen und dann auf einem windoof rechener importieren?
<deem_> zeitsofa: ne passt schon. hab grade lokal ein neues irssi gestartet und hatte da nochn autoconnect drin =)
<deem_> ,windoof? noggo 
<shetlandpony> noggo, windoof ist deiner Meinung nach doof, es heisst aber trotzdem Windows.
<zeitsofa> noggo: jo google konto anlegen, im chrome einstellen das der das ins google konto sichern soll- selbes auf dem windows einrichten und freuen :)
<WhuazGoodYo> hey, ist es moeglich das passwort eines accounts zu entfernen so das man vollen zugriff hat ohne passwort?
<zeitsofa> noggo: unter einstellungen in chrom heisst das synchronisierung
<LetoThe2nd> WhuazGoodYo: nein. es gibt nur die automatische anmeldung. und rootaccount ohne passwort sowieso schon dreimal nicht.
<zeitsofa> WhuazGoodYo: passwd username - und dann eben 2 mal enterdrücken anstelle nen pw einzugeben 
<zeitsofa> achsoo
<zeitsofa> ...
<zeitsofa> hat nix gesagt
<WhuazGoodYo> okeeee, was nun? ist es nicht moeglich oder ists?
<deem_> WhuazGoodYo: du musst die sudoers datei editieren
<zeitsofa> WhuazGoodYo: siehe letos beitrag
<noggo> mamchmal habe ich ein brett vor dem kopf. hätte auch selbst drauf kommen können kenne die funktion von meinem android handy. thx 
<LetoThe2nd> WhuazGoodYo: nein. kein leeres passwort. und lies nochmal was ich sagte. es ist möglich, einen bestimmten benutzer ohne passwort automatisch anzumelden.
<deem_> mit visudo. aber empfehlen würde ich das nicht. es ist schon gut, dass du nur root mit passwort bekommst
<WhuazGoodYo> zeitsofa: hmmm, deem_ sagt aber was anderes hahaha
<LetoThe2nd> WhuazGoodYo: überhaupt nicht, deem_ redet von ganz was anderem
<deem_> WhuazGoodYo: ich hab nie gesagt, dass man leere passwörter setzen kann. dein user hat trotzdem ein passwort
<WhuazGoodYo> wow, das ist aber sehr sehr schwach wenn das nicht geht
<deem_> schwach?
<LetoThe2nd> WhuazGoodYo: dann machs besser, wenn du glaubst es besser zu wissen. die quelltexte sind alle frei, viel spass! :)
<deem_> wohl eher andersrum. es hindert den user daran dummheiten zu machen oder andere leute daran einfach deinen rechner zu nutzen
<LetoThe2nd> deem_: lass gut sein.
<deem_> LetoThe2nd: aye captain
<LetoThe2nd> deem_: danke.
<WhuazGoodYo> deem_:  was ist wenn man will das andere den PC benutzen? das heisst der PC ist ein oeffentlich zugaenglicher PC
<WhuazGoodYo> LetoThe2nd: das is das bescheuertste argument ever. 
<LetoThe2nd> WhuazGoodYo: dann ist dein buzzword aber nicht "ohne passwort", sondern "kiosk-modus"
<zeitsofa> keinen streit. es gibt möglichkeiten deinen wunsch umzusetzen. aber nicht so wie du es dir vorstellst
<WhuazGoodYo> LetoThe2nd: und was genau ist der unterschied?
<zeitsofa> ,kisok?
<shetlandpony> Sorry zeitsofa, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber kisok
<LetoThe2nd> WhuazGoodYo: vielen dank für die sachliche diskussion. hast du auch noch was beizutragen, ausser irgendwelche dinge "schwach" zu nennen und argumente als "bescheuert" zu titulieren?
<zeitsofa> ,kiosk?
<shetlandpony> Sorry zeitsofa, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber kiosk
<deem_> WhuazGoodYo: dein user hat trotzdem ein passwort, wird aber automatisch angemeldet. du musst es also einfach nicht eingeben
<zeitsofa> hmm
<zeitsofa> ,surfstation?
<shetlandpony> Sorry zeitsofa, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber surfstation
<WhuazGoodYo> deem_:  man kann dann aber keine software installieren
<zeitsofa> dann eben so 
<zeitsofa> WhuazGoodYo: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Firefox/Surfstation
<zeitsofa> willst du sowas?
<LetoThe2nd> WhuazGoodYo: dann nimm ein postit und klebs an den bildschirm. fertig. ;)
<WhuazGoodYo> LetoThe2nd:  wie w[rdest du es dann bezeichnen? also ich finds schwach wenn man gezwungen ist ein passwsort zu haben.
<WhuazGoodYo> zeitsofa:  danke vielmals
<zeitsofa> WhuazGoodYo: oder sowas? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/autologin
<WhuazGoodYo> zeitsofa:  die surfstation ist sehr wahrscheinlich das was ich will, danke viel mals
<LetoThe2nd> WhuazGoodYo: wie gesagt, es gibt mittel und wege, einen rechner ohne _passworteingabe_ benutzbar zu machen. das ist aber nicht das gleiche wie _kein_ _passwort_
<deem_> WhuazGoodYo: wenn du das als kiosk modus betreiben willst, willst du ermutlich eh nicht, dass da jeder klaus software installieren kann
<zeitsofa> WhuazGoodYo: und ggf willst du das kombinieren mit http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo :) dann nix stänkern hier gegen LetoThe2nd ;p er meinte das nicht böse sondern dein anliegen war eben ansich etwas unpässlich fomuliert würd ich meinen 
<zeitsofa> alles wird gut *happy kekse verteil*
<ring2> \o/
<WhuazGoodYo> LetoThe2nd:  ich seh da nicht wirklich einen unterschied, im endeffekt hab ich kein passwort und kann alles  machen, aka happy time fuer mich.
<WhuazGoodYo> zeitsofa:  danke, muss mir das auchnoch ansehen, weil ich WILL das jeder 'klaus' an dem PC machen kann was er will.
<zeitsofa> WhuazGoodYo: dann willst du autologin und sudo kombinieren :)
<LetoThe2nd> schön, dass wir darüber gesprochen haben.
<WhuazGoodYo> zeitsofa:  genau ;-)
<zeitsofa> WhuazGoodYo: ansich richteste dir autologin ein - und mittels sudo richteste dir eben dann ein das der user ohne pw abfrage sudo ausführen kann - als vorlage dient in der /etc/sudoers (visudo) der eintrag von root
<WhuazGoodYo> zeitsofa:  danke, werde mir mal diese datei ansehen
<zeitsofa> WhuazGoodYo: und die wiki einträge dazu ;)
<WhuazGoodYo> ja die hab ich grad gelesen
<WhuazGoodYo> >D
<zeitsofa> Mahnendder Hinweis - wenn das dein pc ist haftest du dafür wenn jemand anders misst macht damit. (hab ja ka was du da baust)
<WhuazGoodYo> ist nicht mein PC und ist in Korea, und bisher konnte eh jeder machen was er will
<zeitsofa> ok :) wollts nur gesagt haben 
<zeitsofa> sag mir dann wo der steht :D hab da noch paar sachen vor ;p
<WhuazGoodYo> im prinyip will ich einen PC der wie win XP mit admin account funzt, jeder kann den PC total y\zumuellen, macht zwar wenig sinn, ist aber eben die anforderung, es soll halt einfach sein und wenns dann langsam wird dann kann man ihn neu aufsetzen
<zeitsofa> WhuazGoodYo: dann kleine idee am rande. mach die 2 partitiionen + swap zwei gleich große. nach der installation boote in den wiederherstellungsmodus und mach nen dd von der einen partition auf der das system ist auf die ander genau so große und wenn du plätten willst einfach das dd anders rum machen 
<zeitsofa> so musste dich dann nicht davor hinsetzen und installieren sondern nur einmal das dd anwerfen
<WhuazGoodYo> zeitsofa:  hehe,ja zu hause wuerd ich das so machen, werde aber nicht lange genug hier sein um das zu erleben. sehr wahrscheinlich wird dann der PC entsorgt und einer mit vorinstalliertem windows verwendet T_T
<fravec> hallo :)
<fravec> hab ne frage zu unity
<sash_> ,frag? fravec 
<shetlandpony> fravec: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<grossing> stell die Frage sonst bekommst nie eine Antwort
<fravec> okok :) 
<fravec> gibts für die taskleiste ne art launchpad zum sofortigen überblick über alle anwendungen, oder erledigt das dash das?
<fravec> es ist apple, was hat man da zu erwarten...
<Oins> Abend. Wenn ich im Nautilus auf Windows Netzwerk klicke, erhalte ich "Unable to mount location, Failed to retrieve share list from server". Kann mir jemand einen Tip geben, woran das liegen könnte oder wie ich dem Fehler auf den Grund gehen könnte?
<Oins> Es sind natürlich (Windows) PCs im Netzwerk vorhanden und die Freigaben teilweise eingehängt
<LupusE> hi
<fravec> hi :D
<keggy> Guten Abend
<keggy> ich kann unter 11.10. das paket afpfs_ng nicht installieren
<j0chn|2> hallo
<j0chn|2> ich hab da ma ne frage bezüglich der unitiy startleiste / firefox/ thunderbird
<j0chn|2> ich habe firefox und ubuntu von mozilla geladen entpackt und mir n mini startscript geschrieben das ich mitm terminal per "firefox" und "thunderbord" das programm starten kann
<j0chn|2> jetzt hätte ich gerne n shortcut für firefox in der unity startleiste und thunderbird oben in der leiste wo das email symbol ist 
<j0chn|2> ich nutze die 64 bit version von ubuntu 11.10
<j0chn|2> bin für jede hilfe dankbar
<j0chn|2> jemand da?
<LetoThe2nd> da ist sicher wemand, vermutlich weiss es grade keiner.
<j0chn|2> hm okay (ich finds immer schade wenn man keine antwort bekommt (also auch nen kp)) dann weiß man zumindest dass es gelesen wurde :)
<Minipluto> ich verstehe die Frage nicht. Man braucht doch nur FF starten, rechtsklick aufs Icon → „Im Starter behalten“ fertig
<LetoThe2nd> j0chn|2: naja, sollen etwa 150 anwesende alle sagen: "kp"?
<j0chn|2> ja nur wenn ichs im starter behalte dann kann ichs nicht staten
<j0chn|2> ne is schon klar Leto nur ich denk dann dass das keienr gelesen hat :)
<Kasjopaja> lesen tuts immer jemand
<Minipluto> j0chn|2: soll das heißen du klickst drauf und es passiert nichts?
<Kasjopaja> der text verschwindet ja nicht
<j0chn|2> genau Minipluto
<Minipluto> das ist nicht normal
<j0chn|2> hast ja recht Kasjo :)
<j0chn|2> Deswegen frag ich ja Minipluto
<Minipluto> hast du schon mal überprüft, ob noch ein firefox-Prozess läuft, selbst wenn alle Fenster zu sind?
<PBeck> j0chn|2: was für ein startscript?
<j0chn|2> kommt da san?
<j0chn|2> ne
<j0chn|2> also wenn ich im terminal "top" eingebe steht da nichts mehr mit firefox
<Minipluto> j0chn|2: du kannst auch mal mit Nautilus nach /usr/share/applications/ gehen und von dirt die firefox-Verknüpfung aufs Panel ziehen
<j0chn|2> hab da keine
<PBeck> j0chn|2: du startest mit dem script firefox - das script startet den firefox und beendet sich dann - also wieso sollte es im starter bleiben?
<Minipluto> j0chn|2: mach mal besser „ps -A | grep fire“
<j0chn|2> das script ist einfach ne exec /bin/firefox/firefox
<PBeck> j0chn|2: mach mal super + a - geb firefox ein und ziehe dieses symbol einfach ins unity tray?
<PBeck> dann rechtsklick und im starter behalten - das sollte defintiv funktionieren
<j0chn|2> klein moment
<PBeck> vorausgesetzt natürlich du hast firefox trotz manueller installation global installiert
<j0chn|2> also mom ich fang nochmal von vorne an 
<j0chn|2> ich habe mit sudo apt-get remove firefox das standard firefox deinstalliert
<j0chn|2> dann hab ich das von mozilla runtergeladen
<j0chn|2> in /etc entpackt
<dAnjou> whoot?
<dAnjou> wer macht denn sowas?
<j0chn|2> <-
<Minipluto> das ist eine nicht besonders unwichtige Information
<j0chn|2> <- ist auch noch nicht so lange mit ubuntu unterwegs
<j0chn|2> nja hab n paar tutorials dazu gesucht und da war das so beschriebn 
<j0chn|2> daher hab ichs einfach mal nachgemacht
<fravec> w00t? wer macht denn sowas?? bääh, abartig! :P ;))
<Minipluto> also wenn du neben der Paketverwaltung her installiert (was man möglichst vermeiden sollte), sind die Programme unter /opt/ oder in deinem Home Verzeichnis besser aufgehoben, denn wenn du etwas nach /etc kopiert, kann es irgendwann zu Problemen führen
<PBeck> j0chn|2: zeig mal die anleitung
<j0chn|2> wenn ich die noch finde pbeck zeig ich sie dir
<PBeck> den /etc ist für konfigurationsdateien 
<dAnjou> j0chn|2: in dem ganzen gewühle hab ich jetz nich gesehen, warum der FX aus den quellen nich geht. warum geht der nich?
<PBeck> dAnjou: man muss immer up to date sein :)
<dAnjou> firefox IST immer up to date in ubuntu
<j0chn|2> der standard firefox von apt-get ging wollte nur die firefoxversion, die ich in den optionen auch manuell updaten kann
<PBeck> dAnjou: da gehen die versionen hoch ohne, das sich was verändert hat ;)
<dAnjou> j0chn|2: wat?
<PBeck> dAnjou: wie meinst immer aktuell?
<dAnjou> firefox kriegt seit - afair - letztem release gesonderte updates
<Minipluto> jo
<Minipluto> FF8 wurde aber noch nicht eingespielt. Ist aber normal, dass das auch mal eine Woche dauern kann oder so
<j0chn|2> Finde die Anleitung gerade nicht!
<dAnjou> j0chn|2: nochmal, WARUM?
<PBeck> dAnjou: du meinst seit 11.10?
<dAnjou> PBeck: nö seit natty schon, wenn nicht sogar ab maverick oder lucid schon
<j0chn|2> Weil ich die neue FF Version haben wollte
<dAnjou> j0chn|2: warum?
<j0chn|2> Weil die performanter sein soll.
<j0chn|2> Naja gut aber jetzt mal abgesehen davon, ob es sinnvoll ist oder nicht.
<j0chn|2> Wie würde ich die denn jetzt vernünftig installieren?
<PBeck> dAnjou: habe ich gar nicht bemerkt - welchen sinn macht das den. Ich fand das nur mit sicherheitsupdates ... sicherer ...
<PBeck> j0chn|2: die wollen dir sagen das fx8 bereits in ein paar tagen in den repos verfügbar ist und deshalb eine manuelle installation sinnlos wäre.
<PBeck> j0chn|2: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Firefox/Installation
<Resol> du brauchst FF garnicht installieren, einfach im Homeverzeichnis entpacken und die Datei "firefox" starten
<PBeck> j0chn|2: dort steht alles sehr gut beschrieben,
<dAnjou> PBeck: ok seit natty
<j0chn|2> Ok danke!!
<j0chn|2> Dann lese ich mir das nochmal durch und warte sonst auf das Update
<j0chn|2> kann ich das denn mit apt-get update problemlos updaten?
<dAnjou> PBeck: das haben die wohl gemacht, um die user zufrieden zu stellen, weil fx ja angefangen hat immer öfter releases rauszuhauen
<PBeck> j0chn|2: nicht deine manuelle installation
<PBeck> dAnjou: traurig ist, dass die versionierung hoch geht - bei mir aber noch immer der fx ram frisst wie sau. Ohne sinnvolle änderung einfach mal hochzählen - nur weil chrome das auch macht
<j0chn|2> PBeck : ich meine jetzt die über das SoftwareCenter
<PBeck> j0chn|2: da bekommst immer automatisch eine updatemeldung, richtig.
<j0chn|2> ok danke euch
<dAnjou> PBeck: darauf möchte ich (hier) nicht eingehen. ich hatte solche probleme bisher nie.
<j0chn|2> dann danke euch und schönes wochenende ich bin dann ma weg
<fravec> bb
<keggy> Tschüss schönen Abend Euch
<jokrebel> re
<janda> situation: bekomme nächste woche nen pc mit ubuntu10.04 drauf. frage: welche schritte müssen vollzogen werdn damit ein upgrade sauber erfolgen kann? bei debian weiss ichs, aber bei ubuntu nicht.
<LetoThe2nd> ,upgrade? janda 
<shetlandpony> janda, Upgrade ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Upgrade - Weitere Infos im query ...
<jokrebel> janda: 10.04 kannst Du auch noch lassen, das ist die noch aktuelle LTS-Version.
<jokrebel> ,lts? janda
<shetlandpony> janda, lts ist die Abkuerzung fuer Long-Term Support (langfristige Unterstuetzung) und wird durch ein LTS in der Versionsnummer gekennzeichnet. Derzeitige LTS-Versionen sind Ubuntu 8.04.4(Hardy Heron Point Four)(nur Serverversion) und Ubuntu 10.04.3(Lucid Lynx Point Three). http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Long_Term_Support
<jokrebel> ,bot, janda
<jokrebel> ,bot? janda
<shetlandpony> janda: ich bin ein bot ;p
<janda> thx
<bekks> mahlzeit
<Frickelpit> moin bekks 
<bekks> moin Frickelpit 
<patrick1> Hallo, guten Abend. Ich bin relativ neu zu Linux gekommen. Ich habe Ubuntu 11.10 mit Gnome 3. Nachdem ich gestern Abend die Updates installiert habe, konnte ich den Rechner nicht mehr in Bereitschaft ausschalten. Er startete so immer neu. Ich habe ihn ueber shutdown -h ausgeschaltet. Heute ist es mir nicht moeglich, Gnome yu starten. Es geht nur die Shell. xdiagnose sagt: gtk-couldn't be initialized.
<patrick1>  Hat jemand von euch vielleicht eine Idee?
<Guest85846> Nach update auf 11.10 hab ich ein Problem mit der Grafikkarte ATI -> jockey bringt fehlermeldung -> /var/log/jockey.log -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/735610/ Kann damit leider nichts anfangen. Habe auch Grafikfehler.
<Guest85846> VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Manhattan [Mobility Radeon HD 5400 Series]
<MeMyself> Ich habe eine Frage zu dd... Ich weiß das die erste Partition bei 63 beginnt weil das bei fdisk steht kann ich auch herausfinden wo der Bootloader ist?
<bekks> Die erste Partition beginnt bei 64.
<MeMyself> /dev/sda1   *          63   116996826    58498382    7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT
<MeMyself> bei mir ist es 63
<bekks> Angefangen bei Zylinder 63, sind die ersten 64 Byte der MBR, die ersten 512 Bytes der Bootsektor.
<bekks> Also Bytes 0-63 und Bytes 64-511.
<MeMyself> das heißt das die partitionstabelle und der mbr bis 511 gehen?
<bekks> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Master_Boot_Record#Aufbau_des_MBR
<bekks> Da hab ich glatt was vertauscht.
<bekks> Und die in dem Link erwähnte Partitionstabelle ist die _erste_ Partitionstabelle - alle erweiterten Partitionstabellen sind NICHT dort gespeichert.
<bekks> Siehe http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Partitionstabelle#Prim.C3.A4re_.2B_Erweiterte_Partitionstabelle
<shetlandpony> bekks's url: http://tinyurl.com/ccc7tcc | Partitionstabelle – Wikipedia
<MeMyself> Ich nehme an das grub auch von 0-512 Bytes diene daten gespeichert hat oder?
<jokrebel> Mit Alt+Tabulator kann man zwischen den geöffneten Programmen blättern. Warum erscheint dort aber das offene Konversation nicht und was mach ich dagegen?
<PBeck> hört sich nach bug in unity an?
<dreamon_> jokrebel, nimmste gnome-shell oder unity?
<jokrebel> dreamon_: unity
<dreamon_> jokrebel, Ok, dann kann ich nichts zu sagen. (bei gnome-shell fehlen auch fenster obwohl sie noch laufen)
<kaphe> hallo, kann mir jemand sagen wie ich einer erstellte container datei wieder loswerde?
<kaphe> bekomme das teil nicht eingehangen und finde das zu kompliziert..
<bullgard6> kaphe: Um was für eine Containerdateihandlet es sich?
<bullgard6> kaphe: Um was für eine Containerdatei handelt es sich?
<kaphe> bullgard: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LUKS/Containerdatei
<kaphe> bullgard6: bekomme jetzt Error unlocking device: cryptsetup exited with exit code 234: Cannot read device /dev/loop1.
<kaphe> bullgard6: wobei ich loop1 garnicht benutzt habe sondern loop0 
<sdx23> die gesamte Ausgabe inklusive Aufruf bitte in einen Pastebin (URL im Topic)
<bullgard6> kaphe:  Erstellung und Wartung von verschlüsselten Datenträgern mittels LUKS? Da kenne ich mich nicht aus.
<guntbert> Graphikkarte: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten  gibt wenig Anhalt dafür, wo weniger Probleme zu erwarten/befürchten sind - ich will hier jetzt nicht nach Meinungen fragen sondern nach einer Übersicht/Gegenüberstellung diverser GraKas
<gugaua> ich habe noch eine frage du kopieren mit dd ich habe gehört das wenn man bs=1M als option dazuschreibt das der vorgang schneller ist stimmt das?
<sdx23> gugaua: Ja. Such nach dem Stichwort "Blocksize" im Wikiartikel.
<luca__> hallo
<gugaua> sdx23: danke
<sdx23> gugaua: es muss nicht unbedingt 1M sein, der genaue Wert ist systemabhängig irgendwo zwischen 1M und 20M zu finden. Allerdings sind die Unterschiede gering, also einfach 1M verwenden.
<gugaua> sdx23: gibt es eine möglichkeit einen guten wert zu bestimmen? oder was passiert wenn er zu groß wird? usb 2.0 kann z.b. mit 25 mB/sek schreiben
<sdx23> gugaua: Du kannst das auch sehen, wenn du einfach mal testest: dd if=/dev/sdb of=/dev/null count=100 bs=x # und dann für x halt bisschen was durchgehen und in der Ausgabe jeweils die Datenrate ansehen.
<dreamon_> Wenn ich ubuntu starte kommt Serious errors were found while checking the disk drive for /media/DATA, press i=ignore,s=skip,m=for manual recovery -> mache ich manuel und dort mach ich "mount -a" und er bindet es problemlos ein. Wo rührt der Fehler her? Chkdsk unter windows hat keinen Fehler gefunden
<gugaua> sdx23: danke für den tipp
<luca__> hallo, ich hab ein "kleines" Problem, ich hab heute über wubi ubuntu iinstalliert das ging auch ganz gut. Als ich dann mein Ubuntu starte sah mein Unity auch ganz normal (so wie es in 11.10 halt aussieht) aus, da ich aber unity 3d haben wollte hollte ich mir ein Grafikkarten treiber. Dann der Schock: mein unity sah wie in 11.04 aus es wahr langsamer, das Arbeitsflächen verschieben ging nicht mehr.  Darauf entfernte ich den Grafi
<luca__> kkarten treiber wieder und startete den PC neu. Doch mein Unity 2d war jetzt auch völlig "anderes" es ging langsamer und erinnerte mehr an ubuntu 11.04. ? in moment habe ich den grafikkarten treiber wieder installiert. Jedoch lässt sich Gnome Shell auch nicht starten. was soll ich tuhn? ich hätte gern wieder mein schönes unity wieder  
<sdx23> Hast du darauf geachtet, was beim Login als Sitzungsart ausgewählt ist?
<luca__> ja
<luca__> ich sehe auch kein unterschied zwischen ubuntu 2d und ubuntu
<luca__> also "unity"
<k1l> luca__: ich würde dir empfehlen ohne wubi nochmal neu zu installieren, bevor du da jetzt mühe reinsteckst.
<PrickelPit> gen mit strg+alt+f1 auf eine konsole, melde dich an gehe nach /home und benenn dein homedir um und leg es unter dem alten namen leer neu an, evtl sind die gnome3 configfiles in deinem homedir zerschossen.
<luca__> prickelPit: das mit gnome ist mir eigendlich nicht so wichtig wie mit unity
<luca__> kil: räumt der beim deinstallieren auch den mbr wieder auf?
<PrickelPit> luca__, die unity configs liegen ja auch in deinem home, wenn du es umbenennst und neu anlegst werden die alle neu geschrieben
<k1l> luca__: nein, da wirst du eine windows cd benötigen, wenn du grub weg haben willst.
<luca__> PrickelPit: wie genau mach ich das?
<luca__> PickelPit: :D ?
<PrickelPit> luca__, na mit mv auf der konsole dein homedir umbenennen und mit mkdir neu anlegen?
<PrickelPit> oder wenn nix wihctiges drin is löschen und neu anlegen, wenn du diese simplen kommandos nicht beherrscht solltest du die windows cd suchen
<k1l> ich würde vorher erstmal mit nem neuen user testen, ob es wirklich daran liegt
<luca__> PickelPit: ich versteh nicht so gannst was ich aus /home löschen soll
<Kernel-Error> PrickelPit: warum gleich so böse? Jeder fängt mal an :)
<k1l> aber wie gesagt: wubi ist ein tickende zeitbombe. und wenn es eh verhunzt ist ist es die chance "richtig" zu installieren.
<k1l> luca__: leg einfach einen neuen user an und versuch dich mit dem anzumelden. so siehst du, ob es an deinen user-daten liegt oder ein system proble ist
<PrickelPit> Kernel-Error, ich bin nicht böse, nur faul :) btw CTCP is nicht so die feine art... :D
<luca__> kil: klar ich teste es mal geht gastsitzung auch?
<Kernel-Error> PrickelPit: mir gefällt der Griff nach dem Zetteln in der Unterhose :-) Wer freiwillig Informationen gibt, sollte sich nicht ärgern wenn diese auch abgefragt werden.... Wenn sich schon jemand an/mit/über wubi an einem "Linux" versucht, sollte man sich doch schon denken können welche Art User vor dem Monitor hockt.
<luca__> kil: beim anderen benützer ist es genau so also neu iinstallieren 
<Kernel-Error> Diesen genervt direkt wieder an seine Windows CD zu schicken ist auch keine feine Art.
<PrickelPit> CTCP VERSION von Kernel-Error empfangen, was ist hier genau die motivation?
<Kernel-Error> allgemeines interesse. Soll ich noch mal *blinzel*
<k1l> luca__: der fehler hat mit wubi nichts zu tun. aber ich empfehle einfach eine richtige installation auf eigenen partitionen.
<k1l> ,installation? luca__ 
<shetlandpony> luca__, Installation ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Installation
<k1l> ...
<Kernel-Error> k1l: so ist es doch schon viel netter :-D
<jokrebel> cu
<bmps> hallo, was passiert eigentlich mit encfs ordnern wenn es zu einer neuinstallation des systems kommt?
<bmps> reicht es wenn ich das passwort kenne?
<sdx23> bmps: sollte es. Bei Versionswechseln allerdings kann es zu Problemen kommen.
<sdx23> i.A. ist es aber sowieso immer angebracht Backups zu haben, solange die Daten nicht gerade unwichtig sind.
<bmps> sdx23: hm wollte das eigentlich gerade bei den backups nutzen bzw dort für die nicht gerade unwichtigen daten
<bmps> sdx23: mit versionswechsel meinst du zb wenn mit einer neueren version versucht wird eine 'ältere' folder zu öffnen?!?
<sdx23> bmps: ja, das oder auch umgekehrt.
<hjaekel> bmps: umgekehrt ist wahrscheinlicher, neuer folder mit älterer version öffnen könnte nicht gehen
<zeitsofa> kann mir jemand sagen wieso ubuntu ~/.config/terminator/config ignoriert wenn ich terminator starte?
<sdx23> zeitsofa: Kann ich nicht. Eventuell launchpad. Aber ich würde mal stracen.
<zeitsofa> sdx23: das teil hat nen dbug mode der mir sagt: ConfigBase::load: ConfigBase::load: config already loaded
<zeitsofa> wenn dem so wäre würde der aber anders aussehen :/
<sdx23> hm, im LP findet sich nichts dergleichen.
<zeitsofa> scade das dreamon_ nicht da ist er hatte das prob auch 2009 im dez
<wal3> gibt es noch jemanden bei dem rhythmbox dauernt segfaultet?
<wal3> ich muss nur bei den einstellen die optin setzen, dass er die bewertungen anzeigen soll.. und schon ist es tot
<sdx23> mal in launchpad nach einem Bugreport gesucht?
<k1l> das btw klappt hier
<k1l> hab extra banshee mit rhythmbox ersetzt, weil banshee so unstabil war
<wal3> sdx23: noch nicht
<wal3> und meine bewertungen sind auch weg (die sterne). wo werden die denn gespeichert? nicht in der mp3?
<vectory> wal3: nein, wahrscheinlich nicht in der mp3, es sei id3-tags sehen sowas vor, aber die schreiben wohl nicht in deine dateien
<vectory> *die von rythmbox
#ubuntu-de 2011-11-12
<k1l> ich meine die ganzen musik dinger speichern das in ner eigenen db
<wal3> aber wenn ich das genre aendere, glaube ich wird das in der mp3 gespeichert
<wal3> und die bewertung nicht.. alles klar. thx
<dAnjou> rhythmbox is das mit abstand stabilste stück software, das ich kenne
<dAnjou> nur leider fehlen mir funktionalitäten
<dAnjou> naja
<Guest18316> moin
<Guest18316> kann mir bitte mal jemand einen tip geben, wo ich den font Arial.ttf für Ubuntu herbekomme, und wo muß dieser installiert werden?
<Albega> Please don't forget to support KDE, It needs our help.  |----> http://blog.lydiapintscher.de/2011/10/10/help-kde-e-v-secure-funding-for-a-sprint-with-just-a-few-clicks/
<shetlandpony> Albega's url: http://tinyurl.com/3rf8brk | life at the end of the universe >> Help KDE e.V. secure funding for a sprint with just a few clicks
<bullgard4> "abc is not in the sudoers file." Wie kann ich das korrigieren?
<Fussel> guten morgen bullgard4 :)
<Fussel> oh äh, sorry :)
<bullgard4> hihi
<bullgard4> [gelöst]
<jokrebel> hi
<bullgard4> Schreibt rxvt-unicode bei Euch auch schwarze Schrift gestochen scharf, blaue Schrift aber schlecht gehintet?
<sdx23> Nö.
<bullgard4> Woran könnte der Unterschied zwischen Dir und mir liegen? andere Grafikkarte?
<k1l> graka, monitor, auflösung, dpi, schriftgröße, schriftart, augen,..
<keggy> moin
<seven_> arg... wie kann ich den tty font kleiner machen, hab hier nen font für 80igjährige halbblinde :(
<bullgard4> seven_: Das hängt vom gerade verwendeten Programm ab. Bei Chatzilla kann ich dafür "Ctrl+-" eingeben.
<seven_> bullgard4: ich meinte den tty consolen font
<bullgard4> k1l: hm. 
<seven_> habs schon mit der /etc/default/console-setup probiert aber da ändert sich garnix
<schweegi> Bei einem Lenovo-Notebook spinnt die Tastatur komplett, d.h. wenn ich z.B. das e drücke kommt es gar nicht oder bei einzelnen buchstaben kommt ein anderer als er sollte. Wie kann ich das beheben? Ubuntu 11.10
<schweegi> bei einigen Buchstaben geht es korrekt, bei einigen wiederum gar nicht oder es werden doppelte geschrieben
<bullgard4> seven_: Hast Du schon gelesen http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9497664?
<jokrebel> schweegi: Tastaturlayout ist korrekt?
<schweegi> jokrebel: Ja, steht auf Deutsch. Habe gerade eine Neuinstallation gemacht, aber dort tritt das Problem bereits auf
<jokrebel> schweegi: könnte es auch ein Hardwaredefekt sein?
<seven_> bullgard4: danke, hat aber auch nix gebracht, der font wird erst nach grub gross
<zwoq> hallo, ich habe gearde ein problem mit meinem ubuntu. da sehe ich nicht durch... wie kann ich das problem (http://pastebin.com/Xb2DQj7n) loesen? ...warum localhost?
<bullgard4> schweegi: Vielleicht hilft '~$ sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration'
<schweegi> jokrebel: da war vorher wohl Windows drauf, nun hat mein Kumpel dort Ubuntu drauf gemacht und mir das mit der Tastatur gesagt.. ich konnte das nicht glauben und hab ne neuinstallation gestartet, aber es ist wirklich so
<schweegi> bullgard4: ich versuch das gleich mal
<schweegi> die zahlen gehen richtig, nur die buchstaben nicht
<bullgard4> zwoq: Dein Rechner kann nicht auf die Repositorien von Ubuntu zugreifen. Hast Du jetzt noch normalen Internetzugang?
<jokrebel> schweegi: Unter unter Windows soll es gepasst haben?
<zwoq> bullgard4: ja inet-zugang ganz normal
<schweegi> jokrebel: Genau. Ich frag mich wieso das unter ubuntu dann nicht läuft
<schweegi> liegt das evtl an der 11.10?
<bullgard4> schweegi: Ich habe ein Lenove-Notebook mit Ubuntu 11.10., und es funktioniert. Daran liegt es also nicht. 
<jokrebel> schweegi: eigentlich nein.
<schweegi> merkwürdig.. das problem hatte ich noch nie das eine tastatur nicht geht
<zwoq> bullgard4: an pingen kann ich archive.canonical.com auch ohne probleme aus dem terminal
<bullgard4> zwoq: Zeigt Synaptic > Einstellungen > Paketquellen > 'Software von Ubuntu' Auffälligkeiten? Sind die ersten 4 Felder angehakt?
<malenki-osm> gibt es einen shortcut, um zwischen den beiden haelften in nautilus zu wechseln?
<schweegi> jokrebel: kann es sein das man im bIOS was umstellen muss oder es ein spezielles tastaturlayout von lenovo gibt?
<bullgard4> malenki-osm: Vielleicht F3?
<jokrebel> schweegi: Wäre zumindest mir neu…
<malenki-osm> bullgard4, das de/aktiviert eine hälfte
<bullgard4> malenki-osm: Aso. 'tschuldigung!
<malenki-osm> np :/
<malenki-osm> *:)
<zwoq> bullgard4: nee da ist alles gut habe jetzt den server auf hauptserver umgestellt aber keine besserung. Keine besserung.liegt vieleicht am port 8118. habe aber keine firewall order irgendwas installiert
<bullgard4> zwoq: (Ich muß weg.)
<zwoq> bullgard4: k, thx soweit
<IchGucksLive> Guten Morgen ich bin auf der suche wie man die subnetmask ändern kann die ip geht mit "sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.x.x"
<IchGucksLive> bzw gibt es ein tool mit dem ich den kyocera drucker unter ubuntu konfigurieren kann 
<jokrebel> IchGucksLive: Subnetzmaske ändern? Wegen einem Drucker hinzufügen oder wie? Gib dem doch einfach ne passende IP oder DHCP- Was ist das genau für Drucker?
<bekks> IchGucksLive: Möchtest du die IP Konfiguration auf deinem Rechner oder auf deinem Drucker ändern?
<schweegi> jokrebel: Also eine externe Tastatur geht einwandfrei.. Ich bin ehrlich gesagt gerade ratlos. Hilft es mal die 10.04 zu testen?
<IchGucksLive> ich habe einen drucker bekommen der hat kein display FS-1020D Kyocera
<jokrebel> schweegi: Das das vielleicht doch keine Deutsche Tastatur ist?
<IchGucksLive> die statusseite zeigt  ip 10.31.33.101
<schweegi> jokrebel: Die Tastenanordnung entspricht dem dt. tastaturlayout auf dem Notebook
<dadrc> IchGucksLive, bei den Kyocera, die wir auf der Arbeit haben, kann man über die Statusseite auch die IP ändenr
<IchGucksLive> subnet ist 255.255.252.0
<dadrc> IchGucksLive, oh. Du meinst die ausgedruckte, oder?
<IchGucksLive> dadrc: danke da muss ich aber erst mal hin 
<IchGucksLive> dadrc: yo die gedruckte
<schweegi> jokrebel: Drücke ich "d", erscheint z.B. "dc". bei einigen geht gar nix..
<IchGucksLive> moment ich seh gerade das da DHCP aktiv ist heist das das der eineen eigen dhcp hat
<jokrebel> schweegi: Wenn ich bei einem US-Laptop die Tasten umbaue sieht es wie eine deutsche Tastatur aus muss sich aber IMHO nicht auch so verhalten.
<dadrc> IchGucksLive, ifconfig netmask müsste das sein, 
<jokrebel> IchGucksLive: Nein. Dass er sich per DHCP eine IP zuteilen lässt.
<IchGucksLive> jokrebel: dann versteh ich aber nicht warumm das nicht passiert ist 
<IchGucksLive> ich seh gerade da ist auch eine usb drann dann werde ich mal wieder meinen win98 rechner aktivieren 
<leszek> hi
<IchGucksLive> erledigt einschalten ausschalten und dann beide tasten 3sec und die adresse ist da ! 
<bekks> Einen Drucker per DHCP zu betreiben ist Blödsinn, weil man nicht mehr drucken kann, wenn sich die IP ändert - und bei einem Router zuhause wird sie sich ändern, weil die IP-Adress-Leases per DHCP nicht lebenslang gelten.
<dadrc> DHCP ist aber hilfreich, um an die Konfiguration ranzukommen, bekks.
<bekks> Das wiederum ist richtig, ja. :)
<jokrebel> bekks: Und wenn ich ihn nicht über die IP sondern seinen Namen anspreche sollte es auch nach IP-Änderungen noch klappen.
<bekks> Nur, wenn der DNS Server in deinem Homerouter halbwegs vernünftig arbeitet - ich habe noch keinen solchen gesehen :)
<Eldorado> hallo, ist +Fuchs da?
<dadrc> nein, ist auf away. Wenn du eine Frage hast, einfach trotzdem fragen. Gibt noch andere Leute hier.
<Eldorado> okay
<Eldorado> meine wlan adapter werden von meinem linux nicht erkannt, was kann ich da tun (2x USB) und einmal so ne Karte zumreinschieben.
<Eldorado> ?
<bekks> Ich habe die Frage nicht verstanden.
<bekks> ,wf? Eldorado 
<shetlandpony> Eldorado: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<bekks> Und ich möchte zuerst mal ein lsb_release -a sehen, bitte :)
<Eldorado> k mom
<Eldorado> No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID:	Ubuntu Description:	Ubuntu 10.04.3 LTS Release:	10.04 Codename:	lucid
<bekks> Dann warte ich jetzt mal auf die anderen Informationen :)
<Eldorado> Also, ich habe 3 wlan geräte amlaptop angeschlossen, einmal so ne karte zum reinschieben, und 2 mal einen usb stick, und ich möchte gerne das der über wenigstens einen von denen ins wlan kann =)
<bekks> Und ich möchte gerne die Dinge, die das shetlandpony dich gefragt hat, wissen :)
<bekks> Insbesondere möchte ich zusätzlich die Ausgaben uname -a; dmesg; lsusb -v (wenn die USB Adapter eingesteckt sind). Die PCMCIA Karte würde ich de facto einfach wegschmeissen.
<Eldorado> okaay, es gehen meine wlan adapter nicht, das ist schon immer so, seitdem ich gestern linux installiert habe, ich benutzte linux ubuntu 10.04 (weiß netgenau welche version)
<bekks> Eldorado: Du hast es gerade erst hier reingeschrieben, welche Version.
<bekks> 1112 114449 < Eldorado> No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID:IUbuntu Description:IUbuntu 10.04.3 LTS  Release:I10.04 Codename:Ilucid
<bekks> Du solltest wenigstens lesen was Du schreibst ;)
<allegro_> wie kann ich tmpfs installieren? bei Ubuntu 10.10. wird es in Synaptic bei der Schnellsuchen oben rechts nicht gefunden
<Eldorado> jaa okay sry^^
<Eldorado> und die ausgabe von uname -a; dmesg; lsusb -v ist zu lang, damit der mir alles im terminal anzeigt....
<bekks> allegro_: tmpfs ist immer installiert.
<bekks> ,nopaste? Eldorado 
<shetlandpony> Eldorado: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org [paste]
<bekks> ,pastebinit? Eldorado 
<shetlandpony> Eldorado, pastebinit ist ein Programm mit dem man Dateien #pastebinit /zur/datei.txt# und Ausgabe #ls /etc|pastebinit# direkt nopasten kann, wenn der betreffende Computer am internet angebunden ist. Installieren kannst du es mit sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<allegro_> danke, bekks
<Eldorado> geht gerade net, ich installiere noch updates
<bekks> Geht.
<bekks> Alles mit der Maus markieren, und einen nopaste Service benutzen.
<Eldorado> das problem ist ja, das der mir nicht mal alles im terminal anzeigt
<bekks> Dann scroll hoch?
<Eldorado> hab ich ja bis ganzoben
<Eldorado> aber der zeigt mir nicht alles an#
<Eldorado> naja ich bin mal frühstücken, bis später
<jokrebel> Eldorado: Dann musst Du vielleicht noch in den Terminaleinstellungen erhöhen.
<Eldorado> wie war der befehl für den pasteservice nochmal?
<bekks> ,pastebinit? Eldorado 
<shetlandpony> Eldorado, pastebinit ist ein Programm mit dem man Dateien #pastebinit /zur/datei.txt# und Ausgabe #ls /etc|pastebinit# direkt nopasten kann, wenn der betreffende Computer am internet angebunden ist. Installieren kannst du es mit sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Eldorado> danke=)
<Eldorado> okay, und wie war der befehl, den ihr sehn wolltet?
<bekks> lsusb -v (macht aber nur Sinn, wenn einer der USB Adapter eingesteckt ist), uname -a und dmesg
<Eldorado> k mom
<MeMyself> Ich möchte eine ntfs partition vergrößern unter ubuntu und weiß nicht wie weil in gparted steht das ich einen bad sector habe kann ich das irgendwie überbrücken?
<bekks> Nein.
<MeMyself> und kann ich den bad sector reparieren?
<Eldorado> öhmp, wiefunktioniert dieser pastebinit?
<bekks> Kannst Du nicht.
<bekks> 1112 120106 < shetlandpony> Eldorado, pastebinit ist ein Programm mit dem man Dateien #pastebinit /zur/datei.txt# und  Ausgabe #ls /etc|pastebinit# direkt nopasten kann, wenn der betreffende Computer am  internet angebunden ist. Installieren kannst du es mit sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<bekks> Eldorado: Lies bitte, da steht es :)
<Eldorado> hab ich schon, aber ich versteh dennoch nicht, wie das geht (hab erst seit gestern linux)
<MeMyself> bekks: ich habe eine alte festplatte weil sie fast eingegangen mit dd kopiert und er hat auch den bad sector mitkopiert kann ich denn nichts machen?
<bekks> Einen bad sector kann man nicht kopieren.
<bekks> Die Daten darin sind Müll.
<MeMyself> nein auf die daten kann ich zugreifen
<MeMyself> ich kann auch starten
<MeMyself> windows
<bekks> Definitiv nicht auf die Daten in diesem Sektor.
<MeMyself> hmm und muss ich dann windows neu aufsetzen?
<MeMyself> oder kann ich diesen sektor löschen?
<bekks> Defekte Sektoren kann man nicht reparieren oder löschen.
<MeMyself> oder als defekt markieren
<MeMyself> ich hab mich vieleicht falsch ausgedrückt es steht bei gparted bad cluster 0x0c0f4a (1) error this software has detected that the disk has at least 1 bad sector.... kann es sein das die neue festplatte die vor paar tagen gekommen ist einfach auch kaputt ist?
<bekks> Es kann durchaus sein, dass die Festplatte bereits einen defekten Sektor hat, ja.
<Eldorado> kann mir einer einen link miteiner  anleitung zu pastebinit schicken? diese kleine anleitung hier verstehe ich nicht
<MeMyself> kann man die festplatte mir linux scannen von a-z? testdisk oder so?
<bekks> MeMyself: Was soll das bringen? :)
<MeMyself> naja soll ich die festplatte zurückschicken und sagen das sie einen bad sektor hat? weil wenn man einen bad sector nicht kopieren kann wenn das ein hardware defekt ist haben mir die leute eine defekte platte geschickt
<bekks> Die ist nicht defekt, die hat einen defekten Sektor.
<MeMyself> und deswegen muss ich bei einer 250 GB festplatte mit einer 50GB partition leben weil ich die nicht vergrößern kann
<bekks> Du kannst eine weitere 200GB Partition erstellen zB.
<bekks> Oder die Platte einschicken.
<MeMyself> und es ist sicherlich ein festplattendefekt?
<bekks> Du kannst das Dateisystem unter Windows auch prüfen.
<Eldorado> kann mir einer einen link miteiner  anleitung zu pastebinit schicken? diese kleine anleitung hier verstehe ich nicht
<bekks> befehl | pastebinit
<bekks> Das liefert Dir eine URL zurück, die Du uns gibst :)
<Eldorado> k
<MeMyself> ich hab das dateisystem unter windows geprüft und er hat auch was repariert aber der fehler kommt noch immer das es probleme mit dem bad sector gibt und gparted gibt dann beim resize auf
<bekks> Ja, dann ist der Sektor defekt.
<Eldorado> http://pastebin.com/cfSd7RE3 hier der link =)
<MeMyself> also soll ich die festplatte zurückschicken weil sie defekt ist richtig?
<MeMyself> also defekt wegen dem sektor?
<bekks> Sie ist nicht defekt. Immer noch nicht. Sie hat einen defekten Sektor. Und idR reicht das, um sie zurückzuschicken.
<nextnewbee> hallo, habe mir ubuntu 11.10 installiert und das ding hat nach dem Booten nur scharzen bildschirm, hat jemand Ahnunug?
<Eldorado> hastdu schonmal neugestartet?
<MeMyself> Danke
<Eldorado> +bekks,   schauste schon den link an?
<nextnewbee> Eldorado: meinst du mich?
<bekks> Eldorado: Habe ich. Ich warte auf die anderen Informationen nach denen ich gefragt habe.
<Eldorado> öhmp welche warn das nochmal?^
<elw3> nextnewbee, normal sollte da auch son sicherer graphikmodus sein  denn schomal versucht ?
<bekks> Eldorado: Die, die ich nannte.
<nextnewbee> elw3: leider ist da kein sicherer grafik modus
<Eldorado> lsusb -v | uname -a | dmesg die hier oder?
<nextnewbee> vielleicht kann man den von konsole starten?
<bekks> Ja.
<elw3> komplett schwarz oder blinkt da links oben was ?
<bekks> nextnewbee: Da ist ein sicherer Modus, du musst den über das Grubmenü starten.
<bekks> ,grub2? nextnewbee 
<shetlandpony> nextnewbee: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<nextnewbee> elw3: alles scharz nichts ruht sich
<Eldorado> lsusb -v | uname -a | dmesg | pastebinit can't get device qualifier: Operation not permitted can't get debug descriptor: Operation not permitted cannot read device status, Operation not permitted (1) http://pastebin.com/ED7cNSK4
<bekks> Eldorado: Weil da keine | dazwischen sein dürfen.
<bekks> dmesg | pastebinit haben wir schon.
<Eldorado> k mom
<elw3> strg + alt + f1 vllt was ?
<Eldorado> http://pastebin.com/RrSd5v1X  http://pastebin.com/ajfvZch2 
<Eldorado> soo das müsste alles sein
<Eldorado> bei lsusb hat der mir noch n paar fehlermeldungen ausgegeben
<bekks> Eldorado: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1236955.html
<Eldorado> okayich aker mich da mal durch^
<Eldorado> ^^
<Eldorado> danke =)
<nextnewbee> okay, leute also wenn 11.10 nicht will muß das alte 8.04 herhalten das hat wenigstens funktioniert, grins
<jokrebel> nextnewbee: tue Dir selbst einen Gefallen und verwende wenigstens 10.04LTS (außer Du brauchst nur die Serverversion)
<bekks> Whatever.
<bekks> :)
<Eldorado> hmm... ich bekomm die version, die da verwendet wurde nicht mehr, nur eine neuere, kann ich mit der auch einfach so verfahren?
<Eldorado> Kann einer schaun wo hier derfehler ist? (nein ich kanns net in pastebinit laden): valentin@Bitch-Inside:~/2011_0225_RT5370_RT5372_Linux_STA_V2.5.0.1_DPO$ vio os/linux/usb_main_dev.c - change: USB_DEVICE(0x1737,0x0070) to: USB_DEVICE(0x1737,00x0078) bash: Syntaxfehler beim unerwarteten Wort `('
<jokrebel> Eldorado: Du bist Dir sicher, dass Du da ein Standard-Ubuntu hast?
<Eldorado> ja, ich hab die neuste LTN version
<Eldorado> (oder wie diese lang supportete heißt^^)
<you-genius> 10.04.3 LTS
<jokrebel> Eldorado: Wann und wo kommt denn diese Meldung? Und warum kannst Du das nicht (am besten auch noch mit dem ausgeführten Befehl) nopasten?
<Eldorado> ich bekomme es, wenn ich einen schritt dieser anleitung machen will (http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1236955.html) und dieses post programm kann ich nicht benutzen, da es einfach nicht reagiert
<jokrebel> Eldorado: "einen schritt" - welchen? Und Pasten kann man auch von Hand indem man das gewünschte markiert, kopiert und zB. bei paste.ubuntuusers.de hochlädt.
<Eldorado> k mom
<Eldorado> okaaay, jetzt ist das irgendwie deutlich anders o.O
<Orcor> habe ubutu 11.10  wie kann ich Bilder die png sind als jpg umwandeln 
<Orcor> habe so einiges versucht komme damit nicht zurecht
<Eldorado> ich kopiere den befehl vi os/linux/usb_main_dev.c - change: USB_DEVICE(0x1737,0x0070) to: USB_DEVICE(0x1737,0x0078) ins terminal und der geht gleich in irgendein dokument und ich hab keine ahnung was ich dann machen muss
<leszek> Orcor: terminal auf convert <pfad/zur/Quelle.png> <pfad/zum/Ziel.jpg>
<Orcor> ok danke
<Orcor> aber wenn mein Bild auf dem Desktop ist wie sollte ich das genuer schrieben 
<Orcor> convert desktop......png  desktop...jpg?
<hdp> Eldorado, was du in der Datei ändern musst, steht hinter dem ":".
<Eldorado> jaa, aber die datei ist nicht gerade klein....
<hdp>  /s Suchstring
<Eldorado> und nun hab ich das hier da stehen http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/404017/
<jokrebel> Orcor: pfad/zur/Quelle ersetzen durch /home/DeinUserName/Desktop ...normalerweise.
<Orcor> aha ok
<Orcor> danke
<hdp> Eldorado, das ist ja auch kompletter Unsinn. Du übergibst der Shell eine Anweisung, die für einen Menschen gedacht ist.
<hdp> Öffne die Datei mit einem Editor den du bedienen kannst und ändere den Wert.
<Eldorado> okay mom
<Eldorado> hmm... die zeilen gibts nicht
<hdp> Hast du wirklich nach "USB_DEVICE(0x1737,0x0070)" gesucht?
<Eldorado> ja,aber mir fälltgerade auf, das ich die falsche datei runtergeladen habe :/
<Eldorado> auf der webseite  von denen gibts keinen rt3070 mehr zum runterladen :/
<malteee> Hallo all
<malteee> Habe gerade frisch Ubuntu installiert und bin noch ein absoluter Neuling. Ich habe eine Grafikkarte, wo 2 Bildschirme dranhängen
<malteee> Einer über VGA und einer über HDMI. Leider läuft nur ein der VGA Bildschirm und der HTMI sagt no signal
<malteee> Kann mir da vielleicht irgendwer weiterhelfen?
<jokrebel> malteee: Was ist das denn für Grafikkarte?
<malteee> öhmmm... Habe bisjetzt nur mit Windoof gearbeitet. Wie finde ich das denn heraus? Gibts in Linux irgendeinen "Geräte-Manger"?
<jokrebel> malteee: ggf. mit lspci im Terminal.
<dadrc> lspci | grep -i vg
<dadrc> (eigentlich vga, aber vg tuts auch *g*)
<malteee> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Device 0de5 (rev a1)
<dadrc> Geforce GT 530 mit 'nem GF108, sagt Google
<malteee> ok. Und wie schaffe ich es nun einzustellen, das mein HDMI Bildschirm als erweiterter Desktop erkannt wird?
<bullgard4> Wenn ich in rxvt-unicode eingebe Ctrl+Shift, dann erscheint ein gelbes Tooltip: "KEYCAP PICTURE INSERT MODE". Was für ein Modus ist das?
<malteee> Was ist rxvt-unicode?
<bullgard4> malteee: Ein Ubuntu-Programm.
<malteee> bullgard4: und wo finde ich das? Oder muss ich mir das erst herunterladen?
<Wedelwolf> bullgard4 das is doch ein problem von dir oder?
<malteee> Oh, sorry! Mein Fehler!
<bullgard4> malteee: Du mußt das Paket rxvt-unicode herunterladen aus den Repositorien. Es ist nicht vorinstalliert.
<bullgard4> Wedelwolf: hä? Was soll die Frage?
<malteee> Ich war eigentlich voll bei meinem erweiterter-Desktop-Bildschirm-wird-nicht-erkannt Problem
<Wedelwolf> bullgard4 dass malteee ein problem hat und du eins und nun malteee beide vermischt *vermut.*
<bullgard4> Ach so.
<malteee> Richtig
<malteee> HAbe irgendwie gelesen, dass das irgendwie mit RandR und XServer gehen soll
<bullgard4> [gelöst]
<bullgard4> Wie kann ich im rxvt-unicode den Unicode 007C eingeben? (So wie im gnome-terminal geht es nicht.)
<bullgard4> [gelöst]
<LupusE> hi
<Minipluto> gabs nicht sonst immer in den System-Einstellungen ein Programm zur globalen Einstellung eines Proxys?
<jokrebel> Minipluto: Gab - ja.
<dreamon> KDE meldet : new advaned linux sound architecture configuration presets have bin added. please execute the asoundconf set-default-card macro in a Trminal now to refresh your users configuration presets.
<bekks> Schön. :)
<dreamon> asoundconf ist noch nicht mal installiert.. wenn ich es nach wiki installiere .. und dann "asoundconf set-default-card intel" mache.. spuckt er fehler.
<Minipluto> jokrebel: hast du ne ahnung, wie man das jetzt regelt? Früher war das so, dass wenn ich im Network-Manager eine VPN-Verbindung eingerichtet habe, anscheinend alles automatisch über die VPN-Verbindung geleitet wurde (erkannte man auch daran, dass ich alle Verbindungen verloren habe (laufende Chats, Streams)) und nun muss ich explizit überall Proxy-Einstellungen machen
<dreamon> Traceback (most recent call last):->  File "/usr/local/bin/asoundconf", line 436, in <module>->   exit_code(set_default_card(sys.argv[2]))->  File "/usr/local/bin/asoundconf", line 348, in set_default_card ->  (j, k) = sep.split(i) ->ValueError: too many values to unpack
<jokrebel> Minipluto: Da ich weder VPN noch Proxy nutze habe ich da leider keinerlei Erfahrung.
<bekks> Minipluto: Die Default-Route hat mit einem Proxy genau nichts zu tun.
<Minipluto> bekks: und wie richtet man die ein?
<bekks> Die wird idR von deinem VPN-Administrator eingerichtet.
<xxanonymousxx> ich hab mal ne Frage zur Creative Commons Lizenz.
<jokrebel> xxanonymousxx: Was ist das? Hat das mit Ubuntu zu tun?
<xxanonymousxx> falscher channel
<pog> ich wollte grad wieder mal Skype installieren (unter 10.04) - muss man da neuerdings Mozilla als Administrator aufrufen??
<k1l> pog: administrator gibt es unter linux nicht
<pog> ich meine mit gksu
<k1l> pog: und als root den browser aufrufen ganz sicher nicht
<k1l> ,skype? pog
<shetlandpony> pog, Skype ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Skype - Weitere Infos im query ...
<bekks> Und einen Browser als root aufzurufen ist ganz sicher großer Blödsinn.
<pog> ich schaue zuerst mal im Wiki nach, thanks
<pog> kann die korrekte Paktetquelle noch anhaengen... o.k. ich versuche das mal.
<pog> theoretisch ginge das, nur findert apt die quellen, die angegeben sind nicht...
<pog> mal kontrllieren ob ich korrekt copiert habe.
<pog> deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu lucid partner
<pog> deb-src http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu lucid partner
<pog> na, geht zumindest im Moment nicht bei mir.
<pog> ich hab das in sources.list.d gemacht, dann apt-get update. dann kommen MeldungenVerbindung mit archive.canonical.com:http nicht m??glich:
<Minipluto> was spricht gegen eines der .deb-Pakete, die auf skype.com angeboten werden?
<jokrebel> Minipluto: viel
<bekks> pog: Nopasre bitte die komplette Fehlermeldung - aber nicht alles in diesen Channel.
<pog> deb hab ich noch nicht versucht, aber mit den 10.04 hatte ich probs. 
<jokrebel> ist skype bei lucid schon in den Partner_quellen?
<pog> der Zugriff auf archive.canonical.com geht bei mir nicht. vielleicht bit es alternative Resources, ich versuche spaeter mal. 
<pog> jokrebel: steht im Wiki fuer Skype, sollte ...
<pog> also danke, ich muss spaeter nochmals schauen.
<k1l> pog: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Canonical_Partner  man beachte auch oben in der einführung die verlinkten anweisungen, wie man die quellen einbindet.
<jokrebel> pog: Hab das bei 10.04 schon länger drauf und IIRC damals über die Medibuntu-Quellen installieren müssen. Wenn das jetzt über Freischaltung der Partner-Quellen langt, ist das zumindest für mich neu.
<playya__> moin. kann mir jemand ne online bildergalerie mit log aus den repos empfehlen?
<Liane> und was geht
<Liane> spezis
<Liane> wupwupwupa
<Liane> hallo?
<Liane> ping #chan
<Liane> 1
<Liane> 2
<Liane> 3
<k1l> ähm :/
<bekks> m(
<jokrebel> wollte mir grad ontv installieren, kommt aber leider die Fehlermeldung: "ontv : Hängt ab: python-gnomeapplet ist aber nicht installierbar" hat das jemand unter oneiric schon zum laufen gebracht?
<dadrc> jokrebel, python-gnomeapplet war für das Gnome2-Panel, das gibt für 11.10 nicht  mehr
<dadrc> Müsste also jemand ontv umschreiben, damit es das nicht  mehr braucht
<k1l> http://qa.ubuntuwire.org/debcheck/debcheck.py?dist=oneiric&package=ontv  sagt auch selbiges. sollte man als bug melden
<jokrebel> dadrc: Doof
<k1l> jokrebel: unity? oder gnome3
<crushpest> Hallo zusammen. Unswar hab ich ein notebook hp 635 mit ubuntu 10.04 drauf. Ich wollte einen zweiten Bildschirm anschließen, doch der kartenausgang funktioniert nicht. 
<crushpest> wie kann ich den zweiten bildschirm einrichten?
<vectory> crushpest: welchen graphic chip hassu?
<bekks> Hast Du die entsprechende Tastenkombination auf dem Laptop gedrückt, um den zweiten Ausgang zu benutzen? Schau dazu mal ins Handbuch.
<vectory> oh
<crushpest> hab die tastenkombination probiert, funktioniert aber nicht. Wie bekomm ich nochmal den graphic chip angezeigt? lspci | grep *
<bekks> lspci :)
<bekks> Dann wirst Du schon selbst sehen, was Du suchst :)
<jokrebel> k1l: Momentan Gnome3 könnte aber ggf. auch auf Unity gehn.
<crushpest> VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Device 9802
<vectory> damit kenn ich mich nicht so aus
<vectory> crushpest: willst du nur das bild verdoppeln, oder den desktop erweitern?
<crushpest> will ihn erweitern vorerst.
<k1l> jokrebel: am einfachsten auf launchpad nen bug unter dem ontv paket erstellen mit der beschreibung (anleitung steht unten drunter, was die gerne an infos hätten)
<jokrebel> k1l: wollt Doch nur mal schnell das TV-programm checken weil ich krank im Bett lieg. Ist mir grad nicht wirklich danach.
<Minipluto> wie kann man die Farbkonfiguration von QT-Anwendungen in Oneiric konfigurieren? Hier mal ein Bild, wie es aussieht, und wie es aussehen sollte: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17087269/hilfmir/qt-app_tooltip.png Das ist von Texstudio aber ich hatte schon bei eclipse das gleiche Problem. Unter 10.10 habe ich einfach gnome-color-chooser verwendet, um die Farben der Tooltips zu ändern aber nun sind die Änderungen nicht mehr permanent (nach ...
<Minipluto> ... Neustart des Programms ist es wieder wie vorher) und es scheint auch so etwas buggy zu sein, weil wie man auf dem Bildschirmfoto erkennt, ist etwas mehr verändert als nur die Farben des Tooltips.
<Minipluto> vielleicht kennt ihr ja eine Alternative zu gnome-color-chooser
<dreamon> Habe KDE auf englisch installiert.. wollte aber deutsch. Wo stellt man das ein? unter Country steht deutsch
<MeMyself> weiß jemand wo ubuntu auto mounted in welchen ordner?
<Guschtel>  /media
<MeMyself> danke
<vectory> dreamon: kde-de oder sowas als extra paket installieren
<Guschtel> language-pack-kde-de
<Guschtel> hilft aber zumindest hier nicht
<Guschtel> aber ich vermute, dass das bei mir an den locales liegt
<dreamon> Danke das geht!
<Guschtel> dreamon: kannst Du mir bitte mal deine locales pasten?
<Guschtel> also die ausgabe von "locale" auf der konsole
<dreamon> Guschtel, paste.ubuntu.com/736479/
<Guschtel> jo, dachte ich mir. LC_MESSAGES="de_DE.UTF-8"
<Guschtel> ok, das bestätigt meinen verdacht, thx
<dreamon> Also dieses KDE ist mir zu Hoch. Das macht viel aber überhaupt nicht das was ich will. nicht mal ins Terminal kann ich was reinpasten oder dragn dropen..
<dreamon> Gibts da ein kde terminal, das etwas taugt?
<beaver74> dreamon, zum pasten die mittlere Maustaste versucht?
<dreamon> beaver74, da macht er jede menge leerzeilen.. aber nicht den Markierten Text aus dem Wiki
<dreamon> beaver74, jetzt hab ichs nochmal markiert und jetzt gings.. über die Mittlere Maustaste. DAnke
<beaver74> dreamon, du könntest dir ja nahezu jedes Terminal installieren welches dir gefällt.. schön das es geklappt hat :)
<dreamon> beaver74, bin ein gnomer. Aber das ist alles noch nicht ausgereift. Hüpfe von einer gui zu anderen.. seitdem gnome2.x nicht mehr unterstützt wird, bin ich nur noch auf der Suche.
<jokrebel> unewochialat: Verbindungsprobleme?
<cronon> hallo :)
<sonotos> dreamon: schau dir mal mint an, ansonsten ist der fallback modus von gnome3 ganz ok
<sonotos> der kommt etwas an gnome2 ran
<unewochialat> @ jokrebel  hmm anscheinend flackert das wlan ein bisschen
<dreamon> sonotos, Da fehlen meine ganzen panel Programme. Habs mir schon mal angeschaut. Im moment kämpf ich mit dem Wlan das nicht geht. Acer Notebook, die Wireless led leuchtet nicht. BCM4311
<jokrebel> unewochialat: falls die Probleme weithin bestehen nimm 
<jokrebel> unewochialat: diesen Kanal bitte aus dem Autostart, Danke.
<sonotos> dreamon: du kannst das panel wie unter gnome2 vollpacken
<sonotos> ist nur nicht ganz so einfach in dieses verfluchte menü mit den applets zu kommen
<sonotos> ich muss jedesmal neu googeln um das zu finden, gg
<dreamon> sonotos, Hmm. Klebezettel, Monitor der CPU temperatur usw bringt man da unter?
<sonotos> dreamon: sind die ganz "normalen" applets die es bei gnome2 auch gab
<sonotos> war kurz davor den rechner platt zu machen als ich das doch noch gefunden hatte
<dreamon> sonotos, gibst du mir einen Tip wie das gemacht wird? Oder die Seite wo du da immer schaust
<sonotos> dreamon: ich schau mal ob ich den link wieder finde, auf dem rechner hier hab ich gerade 10.4 
<sonotos> dreamon: das könnte er sein http://www.brighthub.com/hubfolio/matthew-casperson/blog/archive/2011/06/09/getting-a-system-monitor-applet-back-in-gnome-3.aspx
<shetlandpony> sonotos's url: http://tinyurl.com/6kfb64x | 
<noggo_> hallo leute
<sonotos> aber wie gesagt ich hab gegoogelt, es lief dann hab ichs wieder vergessen
<dAnjou> sonotos: es gibt eine erweiterung dafür
<dAnjou> ,gnome shell extensions
<dAnjou> ,gnome shell extensions?
<shetlandpony> Sorry dAnjou, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber gnome shell extensions
<dreamon> dAnjou, Wir sprachen von gome classic. du von gnome-shell?
<dAnjou> ups, sorry
<noggo_> ich muss manchmal auf das ubuntu 11.10 von meinem vater per tightvnc zugreifen. nur leider will der tightvnc server auf dem rechner meines vaters immer auf port 5901 hören. kann ich das irgendwo einstellen das er auf port 5900 hört?
<sonotos> dreamon: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/08/installing-using-classic-gnome-desktop.html  dieses webupd8 projekt hat noch ein ppa die sind da scheins dran
<sonotos> </halbwissen> auf jeden fall stoplert man dauernd über die bei der suche
<dAnjou> noggo_: man tightvncserver gelesen?
<dreamon> sonotos, Ja, die seite kenn ich.. 
<sysdef> ,suche extensions
<shetlandpony> Sorry sysdef, ich kann keine Informationen ueber 'extensions' finden :(
<sonotos> ich muss mir mal die js schnittstellen von gnome3 näher anschaun
<sonotos> je nachdem wie mächtig das ist bau mich mir dann den desktop schnell selbst
<dreamon> sonotos, Bau mir einen mit. gnome-shell hat zwar potential.. aber diese Fenstersucherei macht mich noch ganz wirr.
<MeMyself> gibt es irgendein empfehlenswertes programm womit ich auf mein ubuntu zugreifen kann aus dem internet mit gui also kein ssh also so ähnlich wie teamviewer?
<sonotos> MeMyself: Teamvierwer geht zb
<sonotos> ansonsten gibts noch vnc
<sonotos> gnome hat mit vino sogar direkt nen vnc server dabei
<sonotos> dreamon: jo recht cool was man mit js mitllerweile alles machen kann, wenn mans kann :-) aber das wird wohl noch ne weile dauern bis ich zeit dazu find, bin schon froh im classicmode die applets gefunden zu haben
<MeMyself> sonotos: es gibt so viele verschiedene versionen von vnc gibt es da eine bestimme die gebräuchlich ist? und teamviewer startet erst nach dem login... also kann ich nicht ausgeloggt bleiben
<jokrebel> MeMyself: Wenn Dir Zugriff auf einzelne GUI-Programme auch reicht vielleicht hilft Dir dann ssh mit dem Zusatz -X auch.
<sonotos> MeMyself: wie gesagt normalerweise ist sogar schon eine installiert, schau einfach nach
<sonotos> joa ssh +x is auch ne option
<sonotos> es gäbe noch sowas wie https://wiki.ubuntu.com/xdmcp xdmcp aber das ist mit ubuntu leider so ne sache, bei mir noch nie gelaufen
<sonotos> früher ging das out of the box
<noggo> dAnjou: wenn ich tightvncserver :0 starte  sage mir ubuntu "Warning: Pappis-Rechner:0 is taken because of /tmp/.X0-lock Remove this file if there is no X server Pappis-Rechner:0 A VNC server is already running as :0"
<MeMyself> sonotos: ist das ubuntu integrierte arbeitsfläche freigeben auch dafür gedacht aus dem internet zuzugreifen?
<vectory> noggo: dann probier thightvncserver :1 ?
<sonotos> xdmcp is eher nicht fürs internet
<vectory> wobei, display 1 is von ubuntu irgendwie verhindert seit 10.04 oder so
<sonotos> versuch vnc oder ssh +x
<noggo> vectory: dann hört er auf port 5901 und nicht auf 5900
<MeMyself> ist ssh +x nur für einzelne programme oder kann es auch die gesamte gnome oberfläche übertragen mit maus und tastatursupport
<jokrebel> MeMyself: nur einzelne Programme
<vectory> jokrebel: gnome desktop ist doch auch ein einzelnes programm, ne?
<MeMyself> hmm das ist nicht ganz was ich suche wenn ich ein programm laufen habe wie testdisk oder irgendein offenes programm das offen bleiben soll dann möchte ich aus dem internet zugreifen können darauf mich wieder trennen können und dann soll alles weiterlaufen nur wenn ich ssh schließe dann schließt sich auch das programm... ich suche sowas systemübergreifendes wie in windows die windows remote
<jokrebel> vectory: Probiers aus. Hab das nie getestet. Wenn überhaupt wirst Du aber vermutlich nur den leeren Desktop zu shen bekommen - wenn Dir das reicht…
<jokrebel> MeMyself: Du sucht vielleicht nach "disown" in Verbindung mit "Terminal" oder so ähnlich IIRC
<jokrebel> MeMyself: vielleicht auch "screen" 
<Lufti_oO> hallo ;)
<Lufti_oO> Ich suche ein primitives Programm (kein ICQ oder so) was mir erlaubt in meinem Heimnetzwerk sich gegenseitig (nur linux maschinen) nachrichten zu schicken.
<noggo> kann ich denn mit tightvncserver die aktuelle sitzung freigeben?
<jokrebel> Lufti_oO: mail
<jokrebel> Lufti_oO: oder vielleicht xmessage
<thunder782> Hallo zusammen, ich habe apache so konfiguriert, das ich webdav nutzen kann. Dies funktioniert auch hervorragend - meine Frage wäre, wie ich es hinbekomme, das der Client mir den noch zur Verfügung stehenden Speicher anzeigen bzw. wie ich diesen auf den Server generell einschränken kann?
<u-boot> gegenfrage: hat das was mit ubuntu zu tun ? 
<thunder782> Die Antworten waren auch mal freundlicher hier :(
<thunder782> Bevor der Flamewar startet, lasse ichs lieber...
<thunder782> Schönen Abend noch
<u-boot> dann wirds nich so wichtig sein
<u-boot> aber hatte ich eigentlich nich vor
<MeMyself> jokrebel: danke ich werd es mir mal anschauen
<seven_> hallo, seit ich meine nVidia Karte installiert habe, habe ich einen riesen grossen tty console font. wie bekomm ich denn wieder eine vernünftige Grösse?
<Lufti_oO> jokrebel, FYI: Es geht viel einfacher. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Heimnetzwerk#Pidgin
<Lufti_oO> ich danke dir für deine Hilfe!
<jokrebel> Lufti_oO: Gut wenn Du Deine Lösung gefunden hast. "Einfacher" als meine Vorschläge ist das aber IMHO nicht.
<k1l> crooklyn clan im radio \o/
<k1l> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z_PvbHk-WAI
<shetlandpony> k1l's youtube link:  Faith Evans - Love Like This Before (Crooklyn Clan Remix) - YouTube 
<dreamon> Wie krieg ich aus ob ich pulseaudio oder alsa verwende? Der Sound hat sich gerade verabschiedet
<dreamon> In der Tonausgabe steht nur "Dummy-Ausgabe" .. aplay -l zeigt mir aber sauber die Karte/n an.
<dreamon> Kann man ohne Pulseaudio auch den Ton hinbekommen? 
<jokrebel> dreamon: Du kennst http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/pulseaudio ?
<dreamon> Habe nun "sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio*" gemacht. Ton ist nun da.. Aber ich kann nun die Lautstärke nicht mehr regeln .. weil button im Panel weg ist.
<firestar> guten abend zusammen!
<firestar> ich brauch ein wenig unterstützung mit unity
<jokrebel> ,frag? firestar
<shetlandpony> firestar: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<firestar> die funktion die es wohl auch in win 7 geben soll "aero" ärgert mich ein wenig
<firestar> anordnung der fenster quasi
<firestar> nach oben ziehen zum maximieren usw
<firestar> links und rechts...
<firestar> die geht bei mir von geisterhand völlig selbstständig los ... hab also ständig den eingefärbten organgenen bidschirmteil links bzw rechts
<guntbert> firestar: ganze Sätze ohne <enter> dazwischen helfen uns, dein problem zu sehen
<firestar> also: normal ist es ja so das ich ein fenster beim "anfassen" in eine ecke ziehen kann um es auf halben birdschirm zu bringen bzw mit einem zweiten fenster anordnen kann. das passiert bei mir aber ab und an ohne mein zutun. nun ist die frage recht simpel: da ich diese funktion eh nicht brauche: wie kann ich das komplett deaktivieren?
<guntbert> firestar: sorry, ich hab keine Ahnung, aber es lesen ja andere auch mit :-)
<janda> so, nun ist hilfe nötig: kann mit ner knoppix live cd das root-passwort net knacken. jmd ne idee?
<jokrebel> janda: "root-passwort net knacken" klingt 1.) nicht gerade nach "ich bin Besitzer des rechners" und 2.) gibt es bei Ubuntu kein root-passwort.
<janda> jokrebel 1. die kiste hab ich heute gebraucht bekommen und 2. kenne ich nur debian sehr gut doch nicht ubuntu das da drauf ist! werde es mit debian "überbügeln" und gut ist!
<jokrebel> janda: viel Erfolg.
<janda> jokrebel thx, werde ich haben;)
<k1l_> ,passswort vergessen? janda 
<shetlandpony> Sorry k1l_, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber passswort vergessen
<k1l_> ,passswort_vergessen? janda 
<shetlandpony> Sorry k1l_, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber passswort_vergessen
<k1l_> ,passwort vergessen? janda 
<shetlandpony> janda: Manchmal soll es vorkommen, dass ein Benutzer sein Passwort, seinen Benutzernamen oder womoeglich beides vergisst. Es ist aber nicht noetig, Ubuntu deswegen neu zu installieren. siehe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Zugangsdaten_vergessen
<k1l_> so. :)  und ubuntu hat kein root passwort. man nutzt sudo, das geht mit dem benutzerpasswort
<janda> k1l_ nein, nicht vergessen. heute gebraucht bekommen. nun will ich das netzwerk u interfaces einstellen und paar andere kleinigkeinet
<k1l_> da du ja eh nicht weisst, was da vorher installiert bzw verändert wurde würde ich eh neu installieren
<janda> is auch meine meinung bevor ich meine zeit unnötig totschlage;)
<mr_daniel> sagt mal kann es sein, dass die repository server down sind? Ich versuche ein 'sudo aptitude update' auszuführen, erhalte aber sehr seltsame Ausgaben wie 'bzip2: (stdin) is not a bzip2 file.
<mr_daniel> das ist der komplette output: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=6VWbnFYQ
<jokrebel> mr_daniel: Fremdquellen?
<mr_daniel> jokrebel: ich kann mich nicht erinnern, dass ich fremdquellen aufgenommen habe !?!
<jokrebel> mr_daniel: Lese da was von Backports. - Standard ist das IMHO nicht.
<mr_daniel> hmm, also das ist meine /etc/apt/sources.list http://pastebin.com/7PbdWed3
<mr_daniel> ach du meine güte, was haben da backports verloren?
<mr_daniel> aber ich denke nicht, dass das den fehler erklären kann
<jokrebel> mr_daniel: Da gibt es auch noch unterordner…
<mr_daniel> jokrebel: welche meinst du zum beispiel?
<jokrebel> mr_daniel: Der Ordner heißt IIRC sources.list.d
<guntbert> /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ mr_daniel 
<mr_daniel> also sehe da keinen inhalt
<mr_daniel> der ordner ist leer, also gehe ich davon aus, dass /etc/apt/sources.list die quellen angibt
<vectory> morehenau
<vectory> errr
<vectory> genau
<jokrebel> mr_daniel: Dann lie _die_ nochmal durch. Da sind Backports drin.
<jokrebel> +?
<jokrebel> +ß
<mr_daniel> jokrebel: ja, backports werden auch in der /etc/apt/sources.list angezeigt, das ist klar
<mr_daniel> aber das problem erklärt es nicht, wieso sich apt-get die listen der pakete nicht laden kann
<mr_daniel> es kann einfach nicht sein, dass jede liste nur 151 Byte sein kann http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=6VWbnFYQ
<jokrebel> mr_daniel: wie passt ds zu "[22:47] <mr_daniel> ach du meine güte, was haben da backports verloren?"
<mr_daniel> jokrebel: damit wollte ich nur sagen, dass ich mir nicht erinner kann wann ich backports aktiviert haben soll
<mr_daniel> aber das hat nichts mit meinem problem zu tun
<jokrebel> mr_daniel: Dann deaktiviere es - mach ein komplettes update und upgrade. Und wenn Du dann immer noch probleme hast paste dies komplett.
<jokrebel> mr_daniel: Inclusive den eingegebenen Befhelen und am besten noch mit "lsusb_release -a"
<k1l_> "lsb_release -a" :)
<jokrebel> jau
<jokrebel> s/lsusb/lsb/
<shetlandpony> jokrebel, can't find 'lsusb' in your last line, sorry
<jokrebel> hm
<jokrebel> mr_daniel: Und?
<nubcake> n'abend
<mr_daniel> jokrebel: da Problem hat eine andere Wurzel, das mit den backports ist ok
<mr_daniel> ich nutze virtualisierung mit lbivirt und ich glaube ein paar iptables regeln machen problem
<nubcake> könnte mir bitte jemand behilflich sein? wenn ich in der shell z.B. ping google.de eingebe kommt: ping: unknown host google.de
<nubcake> habe nun schon ifconfig eingegeben, bekomme dort nur lo und wlan0 angezeigt, ifup eth0 spuckt mir leider nur "Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0" aus
<mr_daniel> nubcake: wie sieht ein 'ip addr' aus?
<mr_daniel> also wenn da was von unkknown interfaces gesagt wird, dann ist eth0 vielleicht nich in der /etc/networks/interfaces eingerichtet .... einen moment, nutzt du networkmanager?
<nubcake> 2: eth0: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST> mtu 1500 qdisc noop state DOWN qlen 1000 etc.
<mr_daniel> gut, da haben wir ja eth0
<jokrebel_> mr_daniel: Sorry - würde trotzdem gerne erst ein komplettes "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" und ein "lsb_release -a" sehn.
<mr_daniel> könntest du vielleicht alle zeilen in ein pastebin packen? du könntest z.b. diese seite nutzen http://pastebin.com/
<nubcake> wird schwierig, die kiste is leider nicht am netz :( aber evtl. krieg ich das übers netzwerk hin, moment
<mr_daniel> jokrebel_: ist schon ok, ich verfolge jetzt erst einmal den ansatz mit iptables, denke das ist sehr vielverspörechend
<k1l_> nubcake: wenn sie nicht am netz ist, wie soll sie da was pingen?
<mr_daniel> jokrebel_: und zum lsb_release: ich nutze Ubuntu Server 10.04 LTS
<mr_daniel> nubcake: achso, jo das ist sehr blöc
<nubcake> k1l_ phyiskalisch gesehen schon.. das kabel is in der RJ45 buchse
<nubcake> aber ich krieg immer nur network is unreachable, bzw. unknown host und so meldungen
<mr_daniel> nubcake: worum handelst es sich denn? desktop? server? 
<nubcake> ein netbook von fujitsu siemens
<k1l_> nubcake: welches ubuntu? server? desktop? wird der NM verwendet? was steht in der interfaces=
<nubcake> in der interfaces steht eth0 inet dhcp
<k1l_> was ist am anderen ende des kabels?
<mr_daniel> uff, hoffe dass da die unterstützun von ubuntu gut ist, könnt ja sein, dass es probleme mit netzwerktreibern gibt? obowhl das heute eher unwahrscheinlich ist
<nubcake> k1l_: ein router von t-com
<mr_daniel> nubcake: das mit inet dhcp ist gut, das bedeutet, dass der rechner bei eth0 beim hochfahren nach einem DHCP server sucht, der dem rechner eine IP gibt
<nubcake> die anderen pc im netzwerk haben allerdings keine probleme mit dem netz
<mr_daniel> nubcake: hängt das netbook hinter einem router?
<nubcake> mr_daniel: ja
<nubcake> der router verteilt auch ip's
<nubcake> aber scheinbar haut beim netbook irgendwas nicht hin
<mr_daniel> nubcake: du könntest versuchen manuell eine ip an eth0 zu vergeben mit, ich glaube das geht mit 'ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.40' z.b. 
<mr_daniel> must halt aufpassen, dass die ip sinn macht, also mit dem subnetz übereinsteimmt etc.
<nubcake> mr_daniel: das probier ich gleich mal, danke
<nubcake> ahh.. perfekt
<nubcake> und ich seh grad ich hab glaub ich den fehler gefunden...
<nubcake> in der interfaces steht zwar eth0 inet dhcp.. aber mit so ner # am anfang der zeile kommt das wohl nich ganz rüber
<mr_daniel> nubcake: ja klar, das mit dem # ist eine kommentarzeile und wird beim booten ignoriert
<mr_daniel> ABER bei networkmanager macht das auch sinn
<mr_daniel> du musst dazu wissen, dass ubuntu in sehr grühen versionen noch keinen networkmanager hatte und das netzwerk mit /etc/network/interfaces eingestellt wurde. heute hat dies networkmanager komplett übernommen
<k1l_> nubcake: wenn du die interfaces das regeln lässt kannst du keinen NM mehr verwenden für das device
<mr_daniel> und damit sich networkmanager und /etc/network/interfaces nicht in die quere kommen, werden die interfaces halt in /etc/netowrk/interfaecs auskommentiert und networkmanager kümmert sich komplett um die einrichtung
<nubcake> mr_daniel: achso ok.. naja ich wurstel hier grad bisschen in der shell rum, dann werd ich das später wohl wieder zurück setzen wenn ich mit der gui in berührung komm
<k1l_> nubcake: ohne gui kein NM. deswegen auch eingangs meine fragen zu der situation, die du da hast
<k1l_> nubcake: so ist das alles nur geraten von meiner seite, weil wir nicht wissen können was du da vor dir hast
<mr_daniel> nubcake: normalerweise sollte netzwerk bei ubuntu mit networkmanager keine probleme mehr machen, daher wundern mich die probleme mit DHCP etwas. NetworkManager ist schon etwas sehr feines, vor allem wenn man im WLAN surfen möchte und einen mobilen rechner hat. Ansonsten geht alles auch mit /etc/network/interfaces
<mr_daniel> ich habe gute erinnerungen, wo ich mein WLAN mit /etc/network/intercase einrichten musste, das war schon teilweise ein krampf, vor allem wenn man sich in neue netze einloggen wollte mussten man immer wieder die selben shell kommandoes ausführen
<k1l_> mr_daniel: wenn er ohne gui da rumfummelt wird der NM auch nichts machen. 
<mr_daniel> nubcake: wie ich auch immer, ich wünsche die viel spass mit deinem neuen ubuntu :)
<mr_daniel> k1l_: jo, stimmt schon
<mr_daniel> kommt halt darauf an was er vor hat
<nubcake> k1l_ mr_daniel: dankeschön 
<nubcake> ich werd erstmal nur n bisschen damit rum"spielen" denk ich und sehen, wie ich damit klar komm'
<u-boot> gibts für ubuntu  9.10 Einstellmöglichkeiten für  klickwiederholung bei gedrückter maustaste ? 
<mr_daniel> nubcake: dann vielleicht noch ein wort: lass dich von anfänglichedn problemen nicht entmutigen! Ubuntu ist ein sehr schönes system, vor allem heute trifft dies zu. es ist immer toll, wenn man neben Windows 7 oder Mac noch eine weitere alternative kennt und nutzen kann
<mr_daniel> vor allem die shell/bash habe ich lieben gelernt
<mr_daniel> u-boot: noch nie gebraucht oder benutzt, aber es gibt doch diese eingabehilfen für menschen mit körperliche einschränkungen. vielleicht kann dort etwas gefunden werden!?!
<nubcake> mr_daniel: ich hab früher schon immer bisschen damit rumgespielt, aber es eher als system zum experimentieren und bisschen php schreiben benutzt, aber der "wachstumsprozess" vom nutzungskomfort ist bei ubuntu schon echt rapide vorangegangen hab ich so das gefühl
<mr_daniel> jo, das stimmt
<u-boot> mr_daniel  ich wills zwar eher zum zocken missbrauchen aber mal sehn vielleicht findet sich was 
<mr_daniel> ubuntu ist einfach nur klasse, da hat mark shuttleworth sehr gute arbeite gelsitet
<mr_daniel> u-boot: das habe ich mir schon fast gedacht :)
<nubcake> kann mich auch an einige sehr lange nächte erinnern, ob's nun das einrichten vom wlan war, oder andere frickeleien, lustig war's immer :D
<jokrebel_> .oO( ist aber nicht gerade ON-Topic )
<k1l_> u-boot: 9.10 ist aus dem support. das solltest du eh upgraden
<u-boot> k1l_  ja habs mir schon lang vorgenommen ... aber war wohl eher wie so ein neujahrsvorsatz was ich nie einhalte... 
<k1l_> u-boot: dann solltest du zumindest mal auf die 10.04lts gehen. dann hast du länger ruhe :)
<u-boot> k1l wann kommt denn die nächste lts version raus ? 
<k1l_> u-boot: 12.04. also nächsten april. da würde ich aber frisch installieren :)
<jokrebel_> u-boot: 12.04 wird die nächste und ist ist wie 4 sagt im April zu erwarten.
<u-boot> thmm danke ... 
<u-boot> ist ja gleich :D
<u-boot> also bald mein ich
<jokrebel_> gn8
<nubcake> gute nacht allerseits
#ubuntu-de 2011-11-13
<MeMyself> Fahrscheinkontrolle, bitte Ihre Fahrscheine vorweisen!
<C-A-M> ahhh, wie peinlich, hatte nen zahlendreher :D
<reddexx> hi kann mir einer helfen?
<ring1> einfach fragen, auch wenn die wahrscheinlichkeit zu dieser uhrzeit eher gering ist
<reddexx> also^^ ich möchte meine freundin (lebt bei mir) das linux system vereinfachen mit einen win7 theme
<bekks> Und?
<bekks> Stell eine konkrete Frage.
<reddexx> nur irgentwie will es nicht installieren habt ihr vllt eine ahnung wo ich eine alternative finde
<bekks> ,wf? reddexx 
<shetlandpony> reddexx: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<reddexx> gibt es eine seite wo man z.b für ubuntu zusätzlich themen downloaden kann ?
<you-genius1> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Desktop <-- guck mla dort - da steht alles zum thema ;)
<bekks> Das war ja ein wichtiges Problem.
<bullgard4> Was bewirkt in http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/autostart die Zeile 'Name=Musterprogramm' ?
<Grimpfl> Guten Morgen zusammen
<Grimpfl> Ich würde gerne mein bestehendes System sichern und egal welches tool (partimage & dd) ich nutze, will er immer die komplette Partionsgröße sichern, nicht nur den Inhalt. Kann mir da jemand bitte helfen?
<k1l> Grimpfl: ähm, du weisst was dd macht?
<k1l> am besten schaust du mal hier rein:
<k1l> ,backup? Grimpfl 
<shetlandpony> Grimpfl, backup ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datensicherung und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Backup
<Grimpfl> k1l: Vielen Dank, ja eigentlich schon :-) Aber ich dachte, dass es eventuell einen Befehl gibt, der quasi nur die Inhalte mitnimmt :)
<Grimpfl> k1l: Vielen Dank für die Links, ich lese mir die mal durch
<k1l> Grimpfl: also wenn du nur inhalte willst gibt es dort ein paar programmbeispiele. oder z.b. rsync für die konsole
<Grimpfl> Am liebsten würde ich mir eine LiveCD erstellen und im Notfall einfach via DD und resize2fs wieder herstellen. Da weiß ich wie das funktioniert
<bullgard4> Grimpfl: Das soll zu Backup-Zwecken dienen?
<jokrebel> hi
<Grimpfl> hi jokrebel 
<Grimpfl> bullgard4: Ja, aber ich habs nun anders erledigt. Ich habe mit meinem Live-USB Stick und partimage meine Inhalte gesichert bzw. er kopiert es gerade
<Grimpfl> bullgard4: also mit Live-System gestartet, und partimage gestartet und auf eine externe Festplatte werden die Daten gerade kopiert
<Grimpfl> bullgard4: und am liebsten hätte ich eigentlich mein System, so wie es ist, auf einem USB-Stick und könnte dann einfach mit DD alles klonen und abschließend mit resize2fs die Festplattengröße wieder hergestellt
<Grimpfl> Genauso, wie ich das aktuelle System auch installierte :-) (UltraOs) für meinen VDR)
<bullgard4> Grimpfl: Du gehst einen ziemlich ungewöhnlichen Weg. Die meisten Leute wollen sich die Möglichkeit nicht verbauen, eine einzelne Datei wiederherzustellen. Das geht bei Deiner Methode nur umständlich. Hast Du externe Speicherplatzproblem?
<Grimpfl> bullgard4: Jaein, also ich habe an dem System eine 2TB eSata-Platte. Nur wenn mit dd z.B. ein Image erstellen möchte, würde er die 2 TB ja mitkopieren wollen (sofern ich diese irgendwo mounte)
<Grimpfl> bullgard4: Das System selbst ist auf einer 60GB SSD installiert
<bullgard4> Grimpfl: Normalerweise erstellt man zu Backupzwecken kein Image.
<bullgard4> Das ist normalerweise nicht nötig.
<Grimpfl> bullgard4: Ja, ich habe mir auch andere Tools angesehen. Das eine könnte ausgewählte Stellen sichern.
<Grimpfl> bullgard4: Meine Angst ist nur, und das habe ich in den letzten zwei Wochen oft genug erlebt, dass ich irgendwie das System schrotte und den Fehler nicht finde
<Grimpfl> bullgard4: So habe ich dann ein komplettes Image, zurück spielen und fertig
<Grimpfl> bullgard4: Alle Daten womit das System arbeitet sind extern gespeichert
<bergelmir> Kann man in Ubuntu 11.10 die Farbe der oberen und unteren Leiste anpassen?
<bergelmir> Oder andersrum gefragt: Gibt es Themes, die neben den Fenstern und dem Desktop auch die obere und untere Leiste mit anpassen?
<Grimpfl> bergelmir: kann man das nicht in compiz einstellen?
<bergelmir> Ich weiß es nicht. Ich habe vorhin geupgraded und es ist nichts mehr so, wie es soll.
<Grimpfl> bergelmir: ohja, das kenne ich zugut, deswegen Sichere ich mir grad mein System :)
<Grimpfl> bergelmir: Also ich zumindest bin nicht so erfahren was linux angeht :-)
<Grimpfl> sodass ich gleich immer weiß, welche config ich wieder ändern muss, damit es läuft... :-)
<bergelmir> Am liebsten würde ich direkt zu einer anderen Distribution wechseln. So ein Scheiss, den die bei Ubuntu in den letzten Releases alles geändert haben.
<bergelmir> Grimpfl: das wird dir beim upgrade auf 11.10 nicht viel helfen denke ich, da sich so viel so grundlegend geändert hat.
<k1l> bergelmir: leiste oben und unten?
<bergelmir> k1l: ja, da wo das neue hässliche menu ist und unten die taskleiste
<bergelmir> die sind bei mir schwarz
<bergelmir> regle ich deren farbe, habe ich hellen text auf hellem hintergrund
<k1l> ,desktops? bergelmir 
<shetlandpony> bergelmir: Hier eine Uebersicht ueber verwendbare Desktops unter Ubuntu: http://i.imgur.com/3N5f6.jpg
<Grimpfl> bergelmir: Ja das stimmt, aber so wie es im Moment ist, ist es OK für mich
<k1l> welchen desktop benutzt du denn?
<bergelmir> GNOME Classes (no effects)
<k1l> also den gnome fallback modus?
<bergelmir> kann sein, weiß nicht, ob es so heisst
<bergelmir> shetlandpony: ich will gnome2 :)
<k1l> weil bei untiy und gnome3 gibt es keine leiste unten
<bergelmir> shetlandpony: da war alles da, wo ich es haben will und nicht irgendwo versteckt und nicht anpassbar wie in 11.10
<k1l> ,bot? bergelmir 
<shetlandpony> bergelmir: ich bin ein bot ;p
<bergelmir> k1l: was!?
<bergelmir> ah :D
<k1l> bergelmir: und gnome2 nachtrauern bringt 1. nichts und 2. ist das eher nicht der richtige ort hier :)
<k1l> bergelmir: versuch doch mal xfce, wenn du den gnome2 look haben willst
<bergelmir> okay, also heisst es ich darf mich von ubuntu verabschieden?
<k1l> ,xfce? bergelmir 
<shetlandpony> bergelmir, Xfce ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Xfce
<bergelmir> k1l: ein arbeitskollege arbeitet an diesem projekt mit, aber da sitzt man eine woche dran, bis das ansatzweise wie gnome2 aussieht
<jokrebel> bergelmir: Nein - einfach den xubuntu Desktop nachinstallieren.
<k1l> bergelmir: ähm, hast du auch mal konstruktive kritik oder bist du nur hier zum rumheulen? :/
<bergelmir> k1l: ich verstehe nicht, wieso die ubuntu community immer so krasse änderungen machen, die absolut alles anders machen. nach jedem upgrade ist der support-aufwand 10000x höher als zwischen den upgrades.
<bergelmir> die themes haben 15 jahre funktioniert und nun muss man alles ändern
<k1l> beschwer dich doch erstmal bei gnome, dass sie gnome2 nicht mehr supporten werden bevor du die distributionen verantwortlich machst. genauso empfehle ich dir dringen mal nachzulesen, warum überhaupt unity als hauptdesktop genommen wurde
<jokrebel> bergelmir: Keine Diskussionen dieser Art hier bitte.
<k1l> bergelmir: ja. das sagen die menschen mit den kutschen auch. hat 100jahre alles gut funktioniert. :/
<bergelmir> k1l: link?
<bergelmir> autos und kutschen haben reifen, unity hat keine leisten
<jokrebel> bergelmir: AUS
<k1l> ,ot? bergelmir hier gerne weiter zu dem warum, wieso, was thema
<shetlandpony> bergelmir hier gerne weiter zu dem warum, wieso, was thema: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<Grimpfl> entschuldigt, ich fand den Vergleich von bergelmir 1a *grins*
<bullgard4> Grimpfl: "[10:43]	<Grimpfl>	bullgard4: Meine Angst ist nur, und das habe ich in den letzten zwei Wochen oft genug erlebt, dass ich irgendwie das System schrotte und den Fehler nicht finde" <-- Ok. Das ist eine Anfänger-Situation. Kannst Du so machen. Wenn du die Werkzeuge zur Wiederherstellung eines kaputten Linux-Systems besser kennst und nutzt, dann wirst Du zu einem anderen Backupverfahren üb
<bullgard4> er
<bullgard4> gehen.
<Grimpfl> bullgard4: Ja, bestimmt :-) Als nächtes steht an, die Fernbediehnung hinzubekommen. Witzigerweise kann ich den PC damit einschalten, in burg sogar die distri auswählen... aber wenn das System geladen ist, funktioniert diese nicht mehr
<Grimpfl> abschließend noch Kanäle sortieren und gucken, ob der vdr bzw. xbmc noch immer abschmiert ^^ dann bin ich durch *freu*
<Grimpfl> Deswegen ein backup, da ich scho soweit bin
<chk_> hi
<chk_> wie kann ich in firefox die option "auf gut glück" einschalten, dass er mir direkt auf zB bild.de springt wenn ich bild eingebe
<jokrebel> Gibt es beim Hochfahren eine Möglichkeit die Autostartprogramme ausnahmsweise zu überspringen?
<jokrebel> zB. per Bootoption oder Tastenkombination.
<joschi> chk_: http://kb.mozillazine.org/Location_Bar_search
<Dejavu> Hallo - kann ich hier auch fragen zur mysql server configuration unter ubuntu 10.04 auf einen VServer stellen :-) ?
<jokrebel> Dejavu: Vermutlich bessere Anlaufstellen wären hier gelistet. http://forge.mysql.com/wiki/IRC
<black__> moin alle, ich hab mir ein wan-stick gekauft TP-Link TL-WN821N ich bekomme den nicht zum laufen bzw. wenn ich ifconfig im terminal eingebe wird wlan1 nicht angezeigt, jemand ne lösung ?
<k1l> black__: zeig mal die zeile bei "lsusb" wo der wlan stick drin steht bitte
<Dejavu> merci 
<Dejavu> ist es eigentlich möglich für webserver nur sftp freizugeben und alle andere ssh benutzung zu verbieten?
<joschi> Dejavu: ja
<black__> http://pastebin.com/ZMmybxK0
<joschi> Dejavu: siehe Match keyword und ggf. AllowGroups/DenyGroups
<joschi> Dejavu: und dazu ForceCommand
<chk__> @ joschi thx
<Dejavu> merci dann werde ich mich da mal schlau machen
<black__> achso evtl. das hier noch 3.0.0-12-generic k1l 
<Dejavu> weil ich darf einen webserver für 150 studenten aufstellen und ich habe die einschränkungen nur zugriff via sftp und vpn
<jokrebel> black__: Hier schon mal was zum stöbern: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/Karten/TP-Link
<allegro_> moin,
<florianscholz> guten morgen
<florianscholz> ich kann mich grobe an eine xserver-implementierung erinnern, die "im fenster" läuft..
<florianscholz> nur wie heißt die??
<joschi> Xnest
<allegro_> wenn ich die SWAP-Partition ausschalten will, reicht das aus, in /etc/fstab auszukommentieren und zu rebooten?
<jokrebel> k1l: Warum sind da 2 Atheros-Einträge in lsusb?
<florianscholz> ich will SRGP ans laufen kriegen :) und auf 8bit umstellen ist für mich keine option..
<jokrebel> allegro_: Swapoff
<k1l> jokrebel: weiss ich grade auch nicht
<allegro_> jokrebel, schalte ich damit dauerhaft ab?
<florianscholz> joschi,  gibt es nicht auch eine art simulation die sich in ein fenster einbettet?
<jokrebel> allegro_: Nein - soweit ich weiß nur einmalig. 
<joschi> florianscholz: Xnest…
<k1l> black__: was hast du da noch drangesteckt? weil dort 2 atheros einträge sind
<florianscholz> joschi, : Das geht wohl mit Xnest nicht..
<black__> achsoo ja ist noch ein ist noch eine interne wlankarte drinne k1l ; jokrebel 
<florianscholz> muss ja ein DISPLAY angeben..
<florianscholz> und es läuft ja schon der normale X11..
<black__> die hab ich aber schon in die blacklist geschikt 
<jokrebel> allegro_: Wenn Du SWAP dauerhaft ausschalten willst (warum?) musst Du das in der fstab tun.
<k1l> black__: der sollte ootb laufen
<joschi> florianscholz: klar, der eingebettete X-server bekommt natürlich ein eigenes display
<k1l> wenn es der mit 0cf3:7015 ist
<joschi> florianscholz: wie sollten anwendungen sonst unterscheiden, in welchem sie laufen?
<florianscholz> und er streikt weil der host-x11 schon ein display hat.. 
<florianscholz> ich gab dem nested :2..
<florianscholz> florianscholz@ubuntu:~/srgp/examples$ Xnest -display ':2'
<florianscholz> Fatal server error:
<florianscholz> Server is already active for display 0
<florianscholz> 	If this server is no longer running, remove /tmp/.X0-lock
<florianscholz> 	and start again.
<allegro_> jokrebel, als ich ubuntu installiert habe, waren die Helfer sich nicht einig, ob es nötig sei (da Windows ohne swap gerne trudelt, habe ich vorsichtshalber swap eingerichtet)
<black__> ich verstehs nur nicht warum ich dann nichts angezeigt bekome in ifconfig
<k1l> black__: ich weiss ja nicht, welche treiber du da geblacklisted hast und ob der mit den anderen karten da nicht durcheinanderkommt.
<jokrebel> allegro_: Wem tut denn ein bisschen Swap weh?
<black__> ich hab noch den ath9k k1l 
<black__> den hab ich geblacklistet
<florianscholz> ah habs
<k1l> allegro_: wenn du keinen suspedn machen willst. und genug ram hast, dann kannst du auf swap verzichten
<jokrebel> bbs
<black__> ich mach schnell nen reboot brb
<k1l> black__: das modul ist ath9k_htc. das muss geladen werden
<allegro_> ich habe swapoff probiert, swap ist jetzt weg aus der Systemüberwachung
<k1l> allegro_: kommt beim reboot aber wieder
<allegro_> fstab ist auskommentiert für den nächsten Reboot
<k1l> dann ist gut
<allegro_> suspend nutze ich nicht, dafür müsste ja alles RAM auf Platte, das dauert ja ewig
<bullgard4> Welche Funktion hat die Umgebungsvariable MANDATORY_PATH? '~$ env; MANDATORY_PATH=/usr/share/gconf/gnome-shell,mandatory,path".
<allegro_> jokrebel, mir tut SWAP weh, da die Partition gerade im Weg liegt
<allegro_> ich reboote mal und schaue, ob noch etwas funktioniert :-), schon mal danke
<k1l> allegro_: wenn du aber partitionen verschieben willst, solltest du das eh von nem livesystem aus machen
<allegro_> k1l, ich will noch nicht verschieben, womit würde ich das machen? mit GParted?
<k1l> live-system booten und dann zb. mit gparted. ja
<allegro_> ok, bis gleich
<k1l> ,away? Dejavu|afk 
<shetlandpony> Dejavu|afk: Bitte verzichte auf Away-Nicks wie paul|essen, paul|afk, etc und automatische oeffentliche Bekanntgabe deiner Abwesenheit - viele im IRC finden es stoerend. Verwende doch einfach die Standard-Funktion im IRC: /away Grund der Abwesenheit
<black__> wieder da
<black__> jetzt bekome ich ne meldung beim start Waiting for Networkconfiguration ... danach Waiting up to 60 more seconds ! Was ist da los ? und wie kann ich das abschalten ? O.o
<joschi> florianscholz: `Xnest :2` zum Bleistift…
<florianscholz> vielen dank, einen kommentar zu "zum Bleistift" unterlasse ich
<allegro_> wieder da, hat alles geklappt
<allegro_> kann ich die Netzwerkzugriffe auf einem Windows XP NTFS Laufwerk auf dem ubuntu-Rechner irgendwie cachen?
<black__> achsoo, welcher treiber muss ich nehmen für hostapd  - ath9k_htc treiber ? 
<k1l> black__: nochmal: das modul ist ath9k_htc schau obs geladen wird
<black__> mit lsmode ? k1l 
<k1l> ohne e
<black__> k1l, ja  :)  bitte : http://pastebin.com/xVBT7Kfn
<lokke-le> Guten Tag, ist dies der Supportchannel für Ubuntu11.10?
<k1l> black__: dann schau mal mit iwlist scan nach, ob das device funktioniert
<k1l> lokke-le: ja
<black__> k1l, wlan1     Failed to read scan data : Network is down
<lokke-le> Ich habe zur Zeit folgendes Problem: Wenn ich die Auflösung miner Monitore auf 1600x900 setze bekomme ich folgende fehlermeldung
<lokke-le> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/404027/
<lokke-le> jedoch passiert dies nur wenn cih das spiegeln der bildschirmausgabe deaktiviere
<lokke-le> also ich kann nur einen monitor zur gleichen zeit benutzen 
<lokke-le> gestern ging dies jedoch ncoh 
<k1l> lokke-le: welche graka? welcher treiber?
<lokke-le> hat dafür jemand einen rat parat=
<lokke-le> die grafikkarte ist eine radeon x1950 it standarttreiber
<lokke-le> mit*
<lokke-le> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<allegro_> muss die erwünschte Größe <= Maximum sein? Erwünschte=(3200, 900), Minimum=(320, 200), Maximum=(1600, 1600)
<lokke-le> ich kann mir selbst nicht zusammenreimen wie mein PC auf 3200 pixel kommt 
<black__> k1l, wie bekomme ich das device gestartet muss ja auch beim systemstart gehen !? O.o
<lokke-le> eingestellt ahbe ich 1600*900 je monitor
<k1l> lokke-le: wenn du eine großen monitor haben willst sind es ja 2x1600 pixel
<lokke-le> kann dies etwas mit den namen der monitore zu tun haben? beide sind von selben typ und hersteller
<lokke-le> ja richtig 
<k1l> lokke-le: das scheint nen bug im ati treiber zu sein.
<lokke-le> ich ahbe es noch nciht geschafft den atitreiber zu installieren. ich bin noch relativ frisch unter ubuntu
<k1l> aber bei ati kenn ich mich nicht aus. vlt mal den freien oder den proprietären treiber probieren
<k1l> ,ati? lokke-le 
<shetlandpony> lokke-le, ATI ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ATI-Grafikkarten
<lokke-le> danke ;)
<lokke-le> ich versuch mich mal darin diesen treiber zu installieren 
<lokke-le> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<lokke-le> falscher link =S
<lokke-le> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/ATI/fglrx/Manuelle_Treiberinstallation
<lokke-le> der ist es ;)
<lokke-le> ich danke euch schon mal im voraus ;)
<k1l> lokke-le: versuch erst den treiber aus den quellen
<k1l> manuelle installation ist immer ein harter eingriff in die paketverwltung. und so bekommst du keine automatischen updates für dasa paket mehr
<lokke-le> unter zusätzliche treiber werden mir keine vorgeschlagenen angezeigt.
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bildschirmaufl%C3%B6sung  hier auch mal reinschauen.  wie gesagt. ati ist nicht meine baustelle. ich hab da keinen überblick, welche karte mit welchem treiber funktioniert
<lokke-le> danke dir ;)
<black__> wenn ich  sudo iwconfig wlan1 txpower on in der konsole eingebe gehts, aber ich kann ja nicht jedesmal  den befehel intippen o.O k1l 
<apollo13> man interface -- post-up etc…
<apollo13> s/interface/interfaces/
<shetlandpony> apollo13 meant: man interfaces -- post-up etc…
<k1l> black__: tjo. dann solltest du dir ein script schreiben, was das beim starten übernimmt.
<apollo13> vlt gibts das auch als modprobe option, dann brauchst gar nix tun…
<k1l> black__: aber wie gesagt. eigentlich sollte der ootb laufen
<black__> wie und wo kann ich sehen wo der wurm drinne ist ? k1l 
<k1l> black__: du könntest mal in dmesg und die anderen logs gucken was da abgeht. die module sollten ja da sein. ansonsten bin ich da bei atheros dingern auch überfragt. 
<k1l> black__: habe nur meldungen gefunden, dass das ding ab 11.04 ootb läuft.
<UnknownArtists> hi, ich wollte auf nem notebook ubuntu neben einem existierenden win7 installieren und will nochmal sicher gehen, dass ich das dualboot richtig verstanden hab
<UnknownArtists> wenn ich jetzt also ubuntu auf das hintere ende in ne partition stecke und dann einfach grub auf sda installiere, dann bleibt das windows voll funktionsfähig und nur der bootloader wird durch grub ersetzt korrekt?
<jokrebel> UnknownArtists: ja
<UnknownArtists> supi, d.h. da kann man ja nix falsch machen ;)
<UnknownArtists> spitzenmäßig
<UnknownArtists> danke :)
<jokrebel> UnknownArtists: Trotzdem Backups machen bitte.
<UnknownArtists> ok, klingt vernünftig ;)
<black__> okay , noch eine frage, wlan0 wurde ja von der wlan karte ath9k verwendet, jetzt mit dem ath9k_htc treiber ist es wlan1, kann ich irgend wie wlan0 wieder mit dem ath9k_htc  verwenden, ich hab noch irgend was in erinnerung das man irgen wo das interface wlan1 weg machen kann
<jokrebel> black__: Was genau stört dabei?
<black__> wlan1 eben
<black__> evtl. bekomme ich deswegen probleme jokrebel 
<jokrebel> black__: "eventuell" - und Probleme womit? (Hatte noch an keinem Rechner irgendwelche "Probleme" nur weil eth oder wlan nicht NULL hießen)
<black__> jokrebel, okay das ganze nochmal 1. ich bekomme den treiber nicht gestartet beim systart 2. ich brauche hostapd für wlan verbindung zum laptop da hängt eigentlich nur an dem besch... treiber 
<black__> es kann doch wieder nur eine kleinigkeit sein *koppschüttel*
<jokrebel> black__: Das hat aber doch nichts damit zu tun ob es nun wlan0 oder wlan1 heißt, oder?
<black__> jokrebel,  ja richtig geb ich dir auch recht, aber seit dem ich den ath9k treiber in blacklist gesetzt habe bekomme ich beim systart ne meldung : Waiting for Networkconfiguration, danach Waitin up to more 60 seconds .... dann das problem das in ifconfig nichts angezeit wird werder wlan0 noch wlan1, bei iwconfig bekomme ich auf wlan1 angezeit dann eben das problem mit hostapd 
<MeMyself> kennt jemand eine gute anleitung für xrdp?
<MeMyself> ,xrdp?
<shetlandpony> Sorry MeMyself, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber xrdp
<black__> okay jokrebel , wie würdest du vorgen, wen du die eingebaut wlankarte deaktivieren (ath9k) und den wlanstick (ath9k_htc) aktivieren würdest tätest ?
<black__> schritt für schritt :D
<jokrebel> black__: Hmm - erstmal würd ich über das Manual und im BIOS schon, ob ich die eingebaute (warum willst Du nicht einfach die nutzten) vielleicht dort komplett deaktivieren kann.
<jokrebel> s/schon/schauen
<jokrebel> s/schon/schauen/
<shetlandpony> jokrebel meant: s/schauen/schauen
<jokrebel> gr
<black__> öhmm, ja könnte ich schauen, wenn nicht wlan und lan zusammen gebastelt ist
<black__> ich kuck
<black__> brb
<black__> danke erstmal jokrebel :)
<black__> jokrebel, so hab im bios wlankarte abgeschaltet
<black__> ein problem weniger, so wie bekomme ich wlan1 zu starten ?
<florianscholz> Mein DVB-C-Karten-Hersteller hat einen Patch für den Kerneltreiber veröffentlicht (in einem Forum..)
<florianscholz> besteht die Möglichkeit, dass er aufgenommen wird (auch wenn der Hersteller den nicht selber einreicht?)
<black__> jokrebel, so, ausgaben ifconfig und iwconfig .: http://pastebin.com/hwUEkz6F
<black__> ich glaub ich setzt das system neu auf, vill. hilft das :s
<Kawada> Hallo an alle. Hab mal eine Frage und vielleicht hat ja jemand einen Tipp.
<Kawada> Ich Suche für Ubuntu 10.04 ein Stadt Stimulationsspiel ähnlich wie Virtual City auf Android (falls das jemand kennt).
<hdp> Starte die Paketverwaltung und gib dort als Suchbegriff "city" ein.
<TWZ> lincity
<TWZ> http://lincity.sourceforge.net/
<Kawada> Das habe ich schon gemacht. Die sind aber nicht gut.
<Kawada> Gibt es noch seiten wo man das außerhalb der Pcketverwaltung Installieren kann?
<elw3> holarse oder so
<elw3> http://www.holarse-linuxgaming.de/
<Kawada> Ich sehe mir die Seite gerade mal an :).
<Kawada> Nein leider auch nichts...
<Kawada> Naja kann man nichts machen.
<k1l> ,spiele? Kawada 
<shetlandpony> Kawada, Spiele ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Spiele
<Kawada> shetlandpony -> Ich Danke dir vielmals.
<Kawada> Da sind aber andere als im Software Center oder?
<k1l> ,bot? Kawada 
<shetlandpony> Kawada: ich bin ein bot ;p
<k1l> lies dei dort genannten artikel. dort ist jeweils beschrieben, ob die in den offiziellen paketquellen vorhanden sind oder ob sie manuel installiert werden müssen
<Kawada> Oh... dann danke k1l.
<Lokke-LE> re
<Lokke-LE> ich dachte dabei an -> http://german-bash.org/9266
<MeMyself> kennt jemand eine gute anleitung für xrdp?
<Lokke-LE> ich war heute mittag schon einmal hier mit dem problem, dass ich meine beiden monitore nicht mehr zeitgleich auf 1600*900 laufen lassen konnte. lösen konnte ich dieses problem nur dadurch, dass ich ubuntu einfach neuinstalliert habe (hatte es erst seit 24stunden drauf) 
<Lokke-LE> nun habe ich jedoch immernoch schwierigkeiten den richtigen treiber für meine grafikkarte zu finden 
<Lokke-LE> ich habe eine radeon x1995pro
<Lokke-LE> fglrx soll bereits installiert sein.. jedoch kenn ich mich nicht genug aus um zu überprüfen ob er auch wirklich aktiv ist 
<Lokke-LE> hat jemand für mich einen rat?
<MeMyself> hast du bei zusätzliche treiber schon geschaut
<Lokke-LE> da werden mir keine angezeigt
<MeMyself> ist das ein stand pc oder laptop
<Lokke-LE> ein stand-pc
<Lokke-LE> kann ich dir irgendwelche daten bereitstellen?
<Lokke-LE> und wenn ja wie?
<Lokke-LE> ich bin noch sehr frisch
<MeMyself> schau mal hier https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<MeMyself> ich kenn mich auch nicht besonders gut aus
<leszek> hi
<Lokke-LE> hey leszek
<Lokke-LE> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/404037/
<Lokke-LE> ist das so korrekt? 
<kultviech> wie bekomm ich deutsche formelbezeichnungen in libreoffice (kubuntu). deutsche lokalisierung ist vorhanden
<leszek> kultviech: du meinst in calc ?
<kultviech> ja
<leszek> kultviech: dann hast du vrsion 3.4.3 aus den offiziellen quellen ?
<leszek> s/vrsion/version
<kultviech> hab ganz normale kubuntu installation
<kultviech> LibreOffice 3.4.3 
<kultviech> OOO340m1 (Build:302)
<leszek> kultviech: die version ist verbuggt. Deinstalliere diese Version und installiere entweder eine alte version oder die von der libreoffice webseite
<kultviech> leszek: ok. merci
<bekks> moin
<leszek> re
<papachaotica> wb
<S1lv3R> nabend
<pog> nabend
<S1lv3R> Ich moechte gern eine externe Platte im Windows netzwerk mounten dazu brauch ich doch Samba Client cifs oder ?
<ppq> S1lv3R: du meinst eine ext. hdd, die an nem windowsrechner hängt und dort freigegeben ist? genau, dann brauchst du cifs
<pog> ich suche nach einer Alternative zudem Standard-Editor Gedit, der oft motzt, wenn ich eine unbedannte Datei anschauen moechte (es ist mir egal wenn ich nur Fragezeichen sehe). auf der Cmd-line verwende ich vi,kann man wohl nicht aus einem FM-Fenster direkt aufrufen?
<ppq> pog: es gibt auch gvim und so sachen. und du kannst auch ein gnome-terminal o.ä. mit vi(m) und dem pfad zur datei starten
<nemesis> gibts in oneiric nen bekanntes problem mit mysql?
<apollo13> sicherlich
<nemesis> das da wäre?
<pog> ppq: muss einfach einfach sein...
<apollo13> https://bugs.launchpad.net/mysql
<apollo13> von denen tritt sicher irgendwas in oneiric auch auf :)
<pog> ein grafischer Editor ist schon o.k. gibt es sicher welche, muss mal mit apt-cache suchen.
 * nemesis verwendet gerne scite als editor
<nemesis> apollo13, meinte eher, etwas das verhindert das etwas auf dem port von mysql starten kann
<pog> ein echter Nachteil an gedit ist wirklich, dass er statt was oeffnen nur eine Fehlermeldung gibt - kann man nicht konfigurieren, dass er ein DFT-Charset annimmt?
<ppq> pog: das ist nicht so schwer. du kannst einfach in dem "öffnen mit" dialog nen neuen eintrag anlegen und dann gnome-terminal -e 'vi %u' oder so machen. %u sollte als platzhalter für den kompletten pfad zur datei gehen, da bin ich mir aber gerade nicht sicher, ebensowenig mit der syntax von -e
<apollo13> nemesis: dann sag das doch gleich -_-
<ppq> musst nur mal kurz nachgucken, wie genau das aussehen muss
<apollo13> und naja netstat -tulpe|grep 3306 zeigt dir was dort schon rennt
<pog> ppq: ich werde das mal ausprobieren.
<apollo13> s/-tulpe/-tulpen/
<shetlandpony> apollo13 meant: und naja netstat -tulpen|grep 3306 zeigt dir was dort schon rennt
<nemesis> tulpen?
<ppq> pog: das war grad nur so aus dem kopf, pseudo-code quasi ;)
<apollo13> ja tulpen die coolen pflanzen
<apollo13> oder glaubst wirklich ich merk mir irgendwas ala -atu auswendig?
<apollo13> tulpen ist einfacher *gg*
<pog> ja, das prinizp. Sicher kann man im Kontext auch noch eine Funktion reinbringen.
<nemesis> ;)
<apollo13> either way, ich denke dass dir netstat sagen wird dass mysql dort schon rennt
<pog> ich hab mal leafpad installiert, er zeigt wenigstens yyyy...
<pog> wenn bei Zeiten mal ein Hex-Editor installieren.
<ppq> okteta :)
<pog> gestern hab ich die Partnerquellen in sources.list.d reingeknallt, heute jedefalls sind sie erreichbar und ich konnte Skype so direkt installieren.
<pog> jetzt dann noch der Haerte-Test ob Sound und v.a. eingebautes Mikro geht.
<S1lv3R> Ich hab ein Web-Explorer Script installiert und eine Grosse Datei darueber gezipt. nun laed die Seite sicht tot! Gibt es eine moeglichkeit den Prozess in der console zu killen?
<apollo13> man ps, man kill
<S1lv3R> okay ich hab einfach Apache neugestartet^^
<apollo13> -_-
<malteee> Hallo!
<malteee> Kann mir einer sagen, was nVidia Corporation Device 0de5 für eine Grafikkarte ist?
<malteee> bzw einen Treiber dafür heraussuchen?
<dAnjou> malteee: sagt "lspci|grep VGA" vielleicht mehr
<malteee> Wie gesagt, da steht nVidia Corporation Device 0de5 nur das ist eine nVideo Gforce irgendwas
<bekks> Zeig uns die Zeile.
<malteee> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Device 0de5 (rev a1)
<bekks> sudo update-pciids
<malteee> Da stagt er nur Downloaded daily snapshot dated     2011-11-09 03:15:02
<hdp> Bei Google eingeben, auf den ersten Treffer klicken.
<dAnjou> malteee: schonmal google benutzt? das is so ne suchmaschine für's internet
<malteee> ?? Wsa soll ich denn suchen? Bei nVideo Cr. bla hat der nichts vernünftiges gefunden
<Fuchs> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/search.php?page=1&Vendor=&GPUName=0DE5&ProcessSize=0&DieSize=0&BusInterface=&NumShadersVertex=&NumShadersPixel=&NumShadersUnified=&DirectXSupport=&MemType=&MemSize=&MemBusWidth=&ClockGPU=&ClockMem=&Version=&button=Clear
<shetlandpony> Fuchs's url: http://tinyurl.com/867866n | GPU-Z - Project Search
<malteee> shetlandpony:Error: Unable to find site's URL to redirect to.
<bekks> ,bot? malteee 
<shetlandpony> malteee: ich bin ein bot ;p
<malteee> achso :D
<Fuchs> NVIDIA GeForce GT 530 
<malteee> Dann noch ne Frage
<malteee> Habe mir gerade ICQ heruntergeladen, nur das ist ne .air Datei. Wie führe ich die aus?
<Fuchs> mit Adobe air
<Fuchs> willst Du aber eher nicht, gibt genug Alternativen fuer ICQ unter Linux
<Fuchs> ,ICQ? malteee 
<shetlandpony> malteee: Icq macht zur Zeit mal wieder Probleme. Entweder wartest du auf ein Update in den Repos oder holst dir von getdeb.net das .deb Paket und installierst es per Hand. Achtung: getdeb.net ist eine Fremdquelle und entsprechend zu behandeln!
<Fuchs> aeh
<Fuchs> moment
<Fuchs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Instant_Messenger  << das
<sysdef> Fuchs: die info ist veraltet?
<Fuchs> sysdef: nicht was ich erwartet haette, zumindest
<sysdef> ich kann mich erinnern, dass der grund nen paar monate alt ist
<sysdef> ,info icq
<malteee> Ich habe mir gerade die Nvidia driver geholt, aber jetzt kommt folgender Fehler beim ausführen: ERROR: You appear to be running an X server; please exit X before                      installing.
<sysdef> lol, ok. 10.03.2009
<sysdef> ,icq ist: bitte liess http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Instant_Messenger
<Fuchs> malteee: _NICHT_ von Hand installieren
<Fuchs> malteee: bloss nicht
<Fuchs> ,nvidia? malteee 
<shetlandpony> malteee: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia
<malteee> sondern?
<Fuchs> da. 
<Fuchs> malteee: wenn Du neu bei Ubuntu bist: Treiber und Programme installiert man nicht von Hand, siehe: 
<Fuchs> ,Paketverwaltung? malteee 
<shetlandpony> malteee, Paketverwaltung ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketverwaltung
<Fuchs> ,einsteiger? malteee 
<shetlandpony> malteee, Einsteiger ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Einsteiger - Weitere Infos im query ...
<malteee> nochmal zu dem Nvidia: Was muss ich da nehmen nouveau oder was?
<malteee> Hmm.. Die Adobe AIR installation funzt nicht:
<malteee> malteee@malteee-desktop-ubuntu:~/Downloads$ chmod +x AdobeAIRInstaller.bin malteee@malteee-desktop-ubuntu:~/Downloads$ sudo AdobeAIRInstaller.bin [sudo] password for malteee:  sudo: AdobeAIRInstaller.bin: command not found malteee@malteee-desktop-ubuntu:~/Downloads$ 
<bekks> Warum denn mit sudo?
<bekks> gksu ./AdobeAIRInstaller.bin
<Fuchs> *seufz* 
<malteee> Passiert nichts
<malteee> Vielleicht sagen wirs mal so: Ich habe eine nVidia GForce GT530. diese hat einen HDMI und einen VGA Ausgang
<malteee> Ich habe 2 Bildschirme angeschlossen. Der VGA Bildschirm läuft, der HDMI nicht (no signal). Wie mache ich es, dass ich ihn zum laufen bekomme
<malteee> ?
<malteee> Mein Ziel: Beide Bildschirme sollten laufen als erweiterter Desktop. Aber warum auch immer erkennt der den HDMI Bildschirm nicht...
<nemesis> malteee, hdmi ist ne sache für sich
<nemesis> wenn der TV ned vorm rechner eingeschaltet ist, wird der oft ned erkannt
<malteee> Schalte aber immer erst den Bildschirm und dann den Rechner an.
<frank_> moin
<malteee> nemesis: An was kanns denn sonst liegen? Bei dem Treiber Ding unter System findet der keine neuen Treiber...
<Fuchs> malteee: nvidia-settings starten
<Fuchs> malteee: dann konfigurieren
<Fuchs> malteee: alternativ: disper nehmen
<malteee> Ich bin anfänger: wie mache ich das?
<frank_> ich benutze 11.04 mit dem classic gnome desktop und habe mit ccsm die screenshot-funktion aktiviert. Bei ca. 50% der screenshots habe ich nun den effekt, dass die halbtransparente blaue füllung des rahmens zur selektion des bereichs mit in den screenshot kommt.
<frank_> kurzum: ich habe ca jeden 2. screenshot blaustichig. Hat jemand sonst noch das Problem?
<vectory> frank_: ich würds ja für dich tesen, wenn ich eine der komponenten verwenden würde :/
<vectory> +t
<malteee> Fuchs: Du musst bedenken, dass der den Bildschirm garnicht erkennt.
<malteee> Fuchs: Und wo finde ich die nvidia-settings?
<Fuchs> in Alt+F2 oder einer beliebigen Konsole Deiner Wahl, 
<Fuchs> und ob irgendwelche Gnome- oder KDE Tools den nicht erkennen ist egal, nvidia-settings zaehlt. 
<frank_> vectory: trotzdem danke :-)
<malteee> Fuchs: Sorry, aber wie gesagt, bin absoluter neuling: Wo finde cih denn die nvidia-settings?
<frank_> malteee: alt+f2 und nvidia-settings eintippen, wie Fuchs schon sagte
<frank_> sollte keine atomphysik sein
<malteee> sorry! Überlesen
<frank_> ;-)
<malteee> frank: Hmmm. Fehler: Fehler beim Untersuchen der Datei /home/malteee/nvidia-settings mit fstat(): Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<Fuchs> ignorieren
<Fuchs> aeh, halt
<malteee> :D
<Fuchs> wo kommt das? Und sicher, dass da kein . ist? 
<malteee> ich mache alt+f2, gebe dann nvidia-settings ein, haue auf Enter, und dann kommt es
<malteee> Speicherort »file:///home/malteee/nvidia-settings« konnte nicht angezeigt werden
<malteee> Habe Ubuntu 10.04 LTS mit GNOME
<malteee> *LTE
<nemesis> igitt
<Fuchs> das ist sehr komisch, aber gut
<Fuchs> mach mir mal ein Terminal auf
<malteee> ok. und nun?
<Fuchs> schreibst Du nvidia settings und drueckst Enter
<Fuchs> ah
<Fuchs> schreibst Du nvidia-settings und drueckst Enter
<Fuchs> so 
<malteee> Im Terminal sagt der Die Anwendung »nvidia-settings« ist momentan nicht installiert.  Sie können es durch folgende Eingabe installieren: sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<malteee> Soll ich das dann installieren?
<Fuchs> ja
<Fuchs> gerne
<Fuchs> in dem Fall frage ich mich aber, wie genau Du die nvidia Treiber installiert hast
<malteee> Ich habe ja noch keine nvidia Treiber installiert
<malteee> Das ist ja mein Problem
<malteee> Habe jetzt nvidia settings instaliert. Jetzt kommt aber wieder nen Fehler... Ich soll nvidia-xconfig inner Konsole ausführe, das geht aber auchnicht :-/
<Fuchs> Ja, zuerst solltest Du mal den nvidia Treiber installieren
<Fuchs> ,nvidia? malteee gab ich Dir heute ja schon
<shetlandpony> malteee gab ich Dir heute ja schon: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia
<malteee> Das ist richtig shetlandypony, ich wusste aber nicht, welches ich von den drein nehmen sollte (nv/nouveau etc.)
<malteee> Ich habe mir http://www.nvidia.de/object/linux-display-amd64-285.05.09-driver-de.html heruntergeladen, aber ihr meintet ja, das ich das nicht so per Hand ausführen sollte
<Fuchs> ,bot? malteee 
<shetlandpony> malteee: ich bin ein bot ;p
<Fuchs> Richtig, sollst Du nicht
<Fuchs> also
<malteee> jaaa?
<Fuchs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia/nvidia#Verwaltung-eingeschraenkter-Treiber  
<shetlandpony> Fuchs's url: http://tinyurl.com/29q3n3w |        nvidia › Nvidia › Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de     
<Fuchs> das machst Du nun
<Fuchs> und dann meldest Du Dich, wenn es geklappt hat
<malteee> Fuchs: Die Liste bei System -> Systemverwaltung -> Hardware-Treiber ist leer...
<Fuchs> oh, halt
<Fuchs> Du hattest so ein Uraltubuntu
<Fuchs> da wird die Karte noch nicht unterstuetzt, ist so 
<malteee> Warum uraltubuntu? Habe das gerade neu installiert...
<Fuchs> in dem Fall: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia/nvidia#Installation-aus-PPA 
<malteee> Sollte ich vielleicht updaten?
<Fuchs> malteee: welche Version? 
<malteee> Mir wurde LTE, also habe ich mir 10.04 geholt
<koegs> LTS, nicht LTE
<Fuchs> malteee: gut, eben: uralt 
<Fuchs> malteee: in dem Fall gilt was ich gesagt habe
<malteee> Also http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Lucid_Lynx
<Fuchs> Jap. Da gibt es zwei Moeglichkeiten: 1) Installier aus einer Fremdquelle (siehe Link) oder von Hand (machs nicht) 
<Fuchs> die Version ist, wie Du an der Zahl gut lesen kannst, anderthalb Jahre alt 
<malteee> ah, ok!
<Fuchs> deswegen kann der da angebotene Treiber mit Deiner doch recht neuen Karte nicht um. 
<malteee> Dort steht ja: "Ab Ubuntu Lucid Lynx 10.04 können aktualisierte Treiber aus folgender Paketquelle bezogen werden.      *        ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates " Aber wie mache ich dsa?
<malteee> *das
<malteee> Fuchs: Hast du vielleicht TeamViewer und könntest mir das macen?
<jokrebel> malteee: indem Du die PPA-Quelle zu Deinen Quellen hinzufügst.
<Fuchs> nein und nein 
<Fuchs> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates << how to add ...
<malteee> ok, habe das mit dem PPA gemacht. Und nun?
<Fuchs> installierst Du davon die nvidia Treiber
<Fuchs> wie unter dem ubuntuusers Wiki link mit "aus der Paketverwaltung" beschrieben
<Fuchs> das naechste mal: nimm kein Alt-Ubuntu, es sei denn, Du hast sehr gute Gruende
<Fuchs> dann bleibt Dir der Spass erspart :p 
<malteee> Was ist denn momentan aktuell? Dann update ich die Tage
<malteee> habe extra ne test Partition gemacht, wo ich die Systeme vorher testen kann
<Fuchs> malteee: 11.nochwas
<Fuchs> 11.10
<Fuchs> mit ohne Gnome2 allerdings
<malteee> Als nächstes steht bei Installation aus PPA der Punkt Verwendeten Treiber feststellen, aber da bekomme ich gleich beim 1. Befehl (cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep nvidia_drv.so ) keine Ergebnisse
<Fuchs> ja, weil aktuell noch keiner verwendet wird
<malteee> Und wie installiere ich ihn dann? Dann einfach meine heruntergeladene datei von NVIDIA manuell starten oder wie?
<Fuchs> nein. Nie. 
<Fuchs> Entfern diese Datei. 
<Fuchs> Du machst die Paketverwaltung auf und installiert das passende nvidia Paket in neuster Version
<Fuchs> ,paketverwaltung? malteee 
<shetlandpony-bot> malteee, Paketverwaltung ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketverwaltung
<Fuchs> oder eben, Du installierst ein aktuelles Ubuntu und hast all diese Probleme gar nicht erst
<malteee> also die Synaptic Paketverwaltung...
<malteee> Und woher weiß ich jetzt, welches Paket ich brauche?
<malteee> Muss ich da irgendwie suchen oder was muss ich da machen?
<Fuchs> malteee: such nach nvidia-graphics-drivers  und installier den neusten
<Fuchs> muesste 285.irgendwas sein 
<malteee> Fuchs: suchen nach nvidia-graphics-drivers ergibt keine treffer
<k1l> such mal nur nach nvidia
<malteee> Da finde ich dann extrem viel wie z.B. nvidia-185-libvdpau-dev aber was nehme ich von den vielen?
<k1l> ,nvidia? malteee 
<shetlandpony-bot> malteee: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia
<Fuchs> k1l: hatte er schon
<Fuchs> k1l: Problem: er hat die LTS und eine neue GeForce 530er, die der Treiber da nicht unterstuetzt
<k1l> dort unter dem punkt: nvidia mit dem proprietären treiber
<Fuchs> k1l: deswegen habe ich ihm das PPA gegeben. 
<k1l> achso
<Fuchs> k1l: er ist ein Einsteiger. 
<Fuchs> deswegen meine Empfehlung, das aktuelle Ubuntu zu nehmen, weil die Karte da ootb gehen sollte
<malteee> und wie kann ich es jetzt übergangsweise hinbekommen, also welches Paket von den Ergebnissen bei nvidia soll ich nehmen?
<Fuchs> in der Hoffnung das Du da ein aktuelles hast, welches die Karte unterstuetzt. 
<Fuchs> Was ich von hier aus nicht sagen kann. Mach halt einen Screenshot von der Liste. 
<malteee> Wie schicken?
<Fuchs> http://www.ubuntu-pics.de/
<malteee> Teil 1: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/72/bildschirmfoto1sd.png/
 * Fuchs hat das Gefuehl, dass das ppa nicht ganz richtig eingebunden worden ist ...
<malteee> Teil 2: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/225/bildschirmfoto2g.png/
<malteee> Welches sollte ich davon installieren?
<Fuchs> oh, current
<Fuchs> nett
<Fuchs> nvidia-current
<Fuchs> wenn das erfolgreich installiert worden ist, dann machst Du sicherheitshalber noch mal ein   sudo nvidia-xconfig  auf der Kommandozeile und startest den Rechner neu. 
<Fuchs> sollte das wider erwarten in Problemen resultieren, schreib Dir folgendes schon mal auf: 
<Fuchs> CTRL+ALT+F1 druecken, da einloggen (Du siehst keine Sternchen beim Passwort, das ist okay)   sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf;  sudo reboot 
<malteee> Appropos: Wenn ich Strg+alt+F1 mache, habe ich ja die Kommandozeiel in groß. Wie komme ich da wieder raus?
<Fuchs> CTRL+ALT+F7 
<malteee> ah, ok! danke. Dann probiere ich das mal. Bis gleich :)
<allegro_> moin, welches Tool mit GUI verwende ich am besten zur Kopie von Partitionen?
<bekks> clonezilla
<jokrebel> allegro_: ggf. GParted
<allegro_> GParted läuft hier gerade, ich finde nicht, wie das geht
<bekks> Weil das nicht mit gparted geht.
<justux> hallo, nutze xubuntu 10.04. mein wlan-netzwerk wird als eth1 erkannt und nicht als wlan0, bilde mir ein, dass deswegen das netzwerk-manager-icon nicht richtig dargestellt wird. heißt, obwohl ich verbunden bin zeigts das nich verbunden ice
<justux> hat jemand eine idee?
<malteee> Fuchs: Bei mir hat das sudo nvidia-xconfig folgendes ausgespuckt: WARNING: Unable to locate/open X configuration file.  New X configuration file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<bekks> justux: Das bildest Du Dir wirklich nur ein. Wie das Netzwerkdevice heisst, spielt keine Rolle.
<malteee> Fuchs: Ist das richtig/ok, das da keins vorhanden war?
<jokrebel> bekks: Hab schon mehrfach mit GParted Partitionen geklont.
<Fuchs> malteee: ja
<malteee> ok, dann boote ich mal neu. Bis gleich :9
<bekks> jokrebel: Damit kann man aber nur Klonen und kein Image erstellen.
<justux> bekks: aber woran kann es dann liegen, dass es nicht richtig angezeigt wird? es hat mal funktioniert, aber da ich anfänger und ausprobierer bin, musst ich mal drüber installieren und seitdem mag es nicht mehr
<bekks> justux: Keine Ahnung. Ich habe Ubuntu noch niemals "drüberinstallieren" müssen :P
<jokrebel> allegro_: Die Partition die Du kopieren willst sollte natürlich nicht eingebunden sein. Also am besten aus einer Live-Umgebung heraus machen.
<you-genius1> 'dd' ist zwar ohne GUI - aber irre einfach 
<justux> bekks: aber gibt es eine möglichkeit den device-namen zu ändern? ich weiß, ich schlinger schon wieder in das ausprobieren ohne viel ahnung zu haben...
<malteee> Fuchs: Hat beides nicht funktioniert
<Fuchs> ist keine Fehlermeldung
<malteee> nope.
<Fuchs> richtig
<Fuchs> ich haette gerne eine
<Fuchs> ,fn? malteee 
<shetlandpony-bot> malteee: "Funktioniert nicht" ist keine Fehlermeldung. Bitte beschreibe dein Problem praezise, damit man dir vernuenftig helfen kann. [funktioniert nicht]
<malteee> Der Bidlschirm sagt aber immernoch no signal
<bekks> justux: Würde ich Dir wirklich nicht empfehlen.
<Fuchs> malteee: nvidia-settings aufrufen
<malteee> Ich habe genau das gemacht was du gesagt hast, aber es hat das Problem nicht behoben
<justux> bekks: ok, danke trotzdem:)
<malteee> Fuchs: ou do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<malteee> *you
<malteee> Startet aber trotzdem (kann ich wegklicken)
<Fuchs> sudo nvidia-xconfig 
<Fuchs> dann neu starten, wenn immer noch nicht: 
<Fuchs> sudo apt-get install pastebinit; pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Fuchs> das gibt eine URL im Stil von http://www.irgendeinpastebin.foo/blabla123123 aus, die brauche ich
<malteee> ok
<malteee> bis gleich
<malteee> Fuchs: Will nochnicht! Log haste als PN bekommen!
<Fuchs> malteee: nun wird der nvidia Treiber verwendet
<Fuchs> nvidia-settings sollte nun gehen
<Fuchs> malteee: und fuer ungefragte PMs wird man in den meisten Netzwerken zurecht gelyncht 
<Fuchs> also gewoehn Dir das besser ab 
<malteee> ok
<malteee> ok, bin jetzt in nvidia settings drin. Und nun?
<malteee> Ah!
<SeriousSammy> hat eventell jemand ein QNAP NAS zuhause und kann mir sagen wie man auf dem ding den OpenSSH deamon installiert?
<malteee> Funzt :D
<malteee> Hmmm... Jetzt ist die Menüleiste aber aufem VGA Bildschirmm
<malteee> Soll aber aufem HDMI Bildschirm sein
<Fuchs> gnome2? 
<Fuchs> Alt + linke Maustaste, rueberziehen
<Fuchs> Hinweis: das wird so auf Dauer nicht funktionieren, 
<Fuchs> wenn diese Konfiguration mit HDMI immer vorliegt, dann willst Du folgendes: 
<malteee> ok...
<Fuchs> gksu nvidia-settings 
<Fuchs> dann nochmal die Einstellungen vornehmen, dann unten auf "Save to X Configuration File" klicken
<Fuchs> aber das gksu nicht angewoehnen, das ist nur in Ausnahmefaellen noetig
<malteee> okj
<malteee> habe ich gemacht
<malteee> Und wie stelle ich nun ein, das die Taskleiste aufem HDMI und nicht aufem VGA ist?
<Fuchs> mit Alt und rueberziehen sollte gehen 
<Fuchs> ansonsten: keine Ahnung, um Gnome beschreibe ich sehr sehr sehr grosse Boegen
<Fuchs> aber jemand anderes hier kann das sicher beantworten
<malteee> habs schon
<malteee> Naja, ich bin dann weg
<malteee> Fuchs: Herzlichen Dank für die nette Hilfe!
<malteee> ciao :)
<Fuchs> keine Ursache
<jokrebel> gn8
<thomas001> Hallo, gibt es einen Weg Hintergrundbilder aus RSS feeds unter ubuntu einzurichten wie unter windows 7? (man kann über MS sagen was man will, sie kaufen tolle fotos für ihren Bing RSS feed ein)
<dadrc> thomas001, im Zweifelsfall lässt sich das recht einfach skripten, findet man auch schnell bei Google
<thomas001> dadrc, ja ok...ich dachte nur es gibt vielleicht einen gui weg
<dadrc> Von den üblichen Wallpaper-Tools kann das glaub ich keins
<thomas001> schade, aber danke trotzdem
<Fuchs> Feature request an feh, 
<Fuchs> dani freut sich immer herrlich ueber sowas *hust*
<thomas001> mit patch am besten? ;)
<Fuchs> ja
<thomas001> welche komponente setzt überhaupt das hintergrundbild standardmäßig?
<Fuchs> thomas001: nautilus bei gnome, plasma bei KDE, vermutlich compiz bei unity 
<Fuchs> hrm. [23:01:18] <derf0> Man nehme einen Feedreader und Shellfoo und frickle es sich zurecht.  << soviel zu feh :p 
<thomas001> *zufälliges linux vorurteil auspack*
<fellbuendel> http://www.johnanderikaspeak.com/an/2008/12/04/328/
<Fuchs> *hust*offtopic*hust*
<fellbuendel> ... *ganz leise rüberschleich*
<thomas001> würde ein patch der das tut denn angenommen werden in upstream?
<Fuchs> vermutlich, wenn Du nun von Gnome sprichst
<thomas001> wenn ubuntu das wallpaper anders setzt als gnome hab ich dann ja unter ubuntu das feature immernoch nicht?
<Fuchs> Ubuntu ist keine Oberflaeche, Unity ist halt eine
<thomas001> ja richtig, unity
<Fuchs> Ubuntu bietet halt, im Gegensatz zu Windows, unterschiedliche graphisch Oberflaechen, 
<Fuchs> und jede setzt das auf ihre Art 
<Fuchs> also schreib den Patch fuer das, was Du verwendest
<thomas001> okay, mal bei genügend freizeit etwas reinlesen, danke
<Fuchs> keine Ursache
<zeitsofa> huhu zusammen
<Fuchs> huhusofa
<zeitsofa> sagt mal wie änderd man denn nu im gnome classic die transparents vom dem panel? irgendwie ab ich in den letzten 2 versionen doch einiges verpasst
<Flash63> zeitsofa: Rechtsklick auf das Panel - Eigenschaften - Hintergrund
<allegro_> ich teste gerade ubuntu 11.10, gibt es in der GUI noch eine direkte Mölglichkeit, Porgramme aufzurufen?
<zeitsofa> Flash63: tjaja so schlau war ich dann auch. nur öffnet sich gerade dann kein context menü wo man das auswählen könnte Flash63 :/
<k1l_> allegro_: alt+f2 und dann den befehl
<zeitsofa> k1l_: alt f2 gibbet default mäßig nimmer ab 11.10
<zeitsofa> k1l_: man muss die tastenkombi erst wieder aktivieren
<allegro_> nö, gibt es noch
<k1l_> zeitsofa: nope. gibts noch. sieht nur aus wie die normale dash. ist es aber nicht
<zeitsofa> k1l_: öhm also bei meinem 11.10 hier geht das nicht
<k1l_> zeitsofa: unity?
<allegro_> irgendwie komme ich gar nciht klar
<allegro_> wie starte ich synaptic?
<k1l_> in der gnome fallback session weiss ichs nicht
<zeitsofa> k1l_: ah ne ich hab kein unity das da liegt der wurm 
<k1l_> allegro_: synaptic ist nicht mehr dabei. musst du erst installeiren
<k1l_> allegro_: softwarecenter oder apt-get sind die standards
<Flash63> zeitsofa: gnome-classic gibts ja nur unter 11.04
<Flash63> zeitsofa: muss normalerweise so funktionieren
<zeitsofa> Flash63: andreas@laptop:~$ cat /etc/lsb-release | grep RELEASE
<zeitsofa> DISTRIB_RELEASE=11.10
<zeitsofa> ich hab nen 11.10 so wie es aussieht und ich hab gnome-classic 
<k1l_> Flash63: gnome hat im fallbackmodus nen gnome3 auf gnome2 getrimmt irgendwie
<zeitsofa> zumindest kann ich das im gdm / lightdm auswählen
<allegro_> äh, wwie bekomme ich denn ein Terminal?
<k1l_> allegro_: alt+strg+t
<zeitsofa> strg-alt-t afaik
<Flash63> zeitsofa: unter 11.10 ist vieles so nicht mehr möglich, wie k1l_ schon sagt
<k1l_> zeitsofa: von dem gedanken ein gnome2 zu bekommen muss man sich verabschieden bei gnome. die arbeiten eher dran nen gnome3 ohne 3d zu basteln. wenn dir gnome2 lieb war sollte man auf xfce setzen oder den fork im auge behalten
<k1l_> mate genannt. aber bisher ist das wohl nur nen 1mann projekt mit ner großen vision
<thomas001> es gibt einen gnome2-weiterentwicklungs-fork?
<thomas001> naja, wieso solls gnome anders gehen als kde ;)
<k1l_> wie gesagt: bisher ist das mehr ne vision als nen funktionierender ersatz. aber das muss man erstmal abwarten. xfce ist IMHO der weg für den alten look
 * Flash63 kann k1l_ zustimmen - xubuntu, mit ein paar Anpassungen kommt gnome2 sehr nahe
<Flash63>  zeitsofa: Ubuntu 10.04 mit Gnome2 wird noch bis 2013 unterstützt. Unity/Gnome3 = Entwicklung - schaut man sich üblicherweise mal über Live-System zuerst an. 
<allegro_> passwort
<zeitsofa> danke für die erinnerung :) hab ich aber noch nie etwas von gehalten. ich installier mir das und guck wo man was rumflickeln kann. denn ne livecd is doof auf lappi wenn man viel zugfährt wie ich 
<k1l_> allegro_: das passwort würde ich ändern :)
<allegro_> das ist nur die Spielwiese, aber danke für den Hinweis
<zeitsofa> apt-cache show e17
<zeitsofa> ....
<allegro_> gibt es eine Einstellung, mit der mann wieder eine halbwegs vernünftige GHUI bekommt?
<allegro_> ich habe Unity deinstalliert und Gnome installiert, aber das sieht deutlich schlechter aus als bei Ubuntu 10.10
<k1l_> allegro_: gnome2 gibt es auch nicht mehr bei 11.10 scroll mal hoch, war eben erst thema
<allegro_> geht hier leider nicht, bin unter Windowof mit Webchat drin :-(
<k1l_> allegro_: kurzum: es gibt kein gnome2 mehr. gnome-fallback ist ein auf gnome2 gemachtes gnome3. wenn du gnome2 willst nimm xfce
<allegro_> wie bekomme ich gnome deinstalliert?
<k1l_> so wie du ess installiert hast, nur andersrum
<allegro_> kannst Du die Zeile bitte mal aufschreiben
<zeitsofa> lol ich sehe nun k1l vor mir wie er sich zettl und stifft sucht un den satz auf schreibt "so wie du es installiert hast, nur anderrum"
<k1l_> allegro_: du hast doch gnome installiert.
<allegro_> da lief das System noch und ich konnte den Befehl einfach kopieren :-)
<k1l_> :X
<k1l_> allegro_: was hast du denn jetzt? und vor allem was willst du eigentlich?
<k1l_> weil wenn du gnome deinstallierst hast du gar nichts mehr (so wie ich dich verstehe)
<allegro_> nein, gnome ist noch da, läuft nach einem reboot aber nicht mehr
<allegro_> was heißt "pkg2 in man apt-get?
<allegro_> was heißt "pkg" in man apt-get?
<k1l_> allegro_: was hast du denn davor gemacht?
<k1l_> package?
<allegro_> irgendwie sowas wie apt-get install gnome
<allegro_> mit sudo davor
<allegro_> package wäre dann gnome?
<allegro_> sudo apt-get remove gnome
<allegro_> wäre das richtig?
<k1l_> allegro_: installier erstmal das paket "ubuntu-desktop" mit apt-get install
<allegro_> was ist das?
<k1l_> das ist das metapaket für den ubuntu desktop mit unity etc. und sollte eventuelle deinstallierte pakete wieder mitbringen, die du vorher vermurkst hast
<allegro_> irgendwie läuft hier nicht mehr viel, ich lösche dann besser die Systempartition :-)
<allegro_> welche anfängerferundliche Linux-Distribution hat noch einen Gnome-Desktop?
<k1l_> allegro_: ubuntu hat doch gnome. du kannst auch die 10.04 lts installieren, wenn du noch was an gnome2 hängst. aber das ist keien lösung für die ewigkeit :)
<allegro_> bei Ubuntu 10.10 hat schon vieles nicht funktioniert
<allegro_> in Sachen Grafik und Netzwerk ist 11.10 schon deutlich besser
<allegro_> aber der extreme Rückschritt bei der GUI ist nicht akzeptabel
<k1l_> allegro_: für stammtischfloskeln bitte nebenan melden
<k1l_> allegro_: und beschweren kannst du dich bei gnome, dass sie gnome2 nicht mehr weitermachen. entweder du nutzt die lts mit gnome2 noch solange die support hat, oder du nimmst xfce.
<DerMicha> moooin
<C_A_M> moin
<DerMicha> postfix zum funktionieren zu bringen war ja nu nicht das ding, aber wie hoch ist eigendlich der aufwand den auch sicher und gut zu konfigurieren? :)
<DerMicha> weil ich glaub den in der standardconfig zu belassen ist wohl nicht so clever :>
<gamer1990> hatte beim freenode irgendwer vorher mal den stecker gezogen?
<Fuchs> geplantes update
<Fuchs> wallops lesen hilft, naechste Woche gibt es noch mal eins
<Fuchs> http://blog.freenode.net/  << erster Eintrag
<gamer1990> wallop is bei mir keins angekommen... so nen bouncer loggt nunmal nicht alles mit...
#ubuntu-de 2012-11-05
<pogay> kann mir jemand sagen, ob grub-install (ohne grub-update) reicht, um eine USB-bootable hinzubekommen?
<pogay> auf der usb hab ich ja kein /etc/grub.2 und somit kann ich auch schlecht das grub.cfg konfigurieren.
<pogay> aber zur Zeit startet wohl grub, aber irgendwie springt er nicht korrekt ins menu.
<pogay> (kann das menu ev. mal von hand finden, und auf grub cmdline aufrufen, und sehen, was passiert)
<dadrc> pogay, was ist denn das für ein USB-Stick?
<dadrc> Also, was ist da drauf?
<yves___> Hallo hat jemand erfahrung beim aufspielen des Ubuntus auf einen Macbook Pro 5.1?
<dadrc> yves___, wenn du 'ne konkrete Frage hast, einfach fragen.
<yves___> Okey danke. Also ich habe versucht ubuntu 11.04 auf das Macbook meines Kollegen zu spielen aber es Freezt immer an andern stellen. Ich han ubuntu nicht installieren und auch nicht starten um es auszuprobieren. Mit der windows DVD ging es ganz einfach.
<yves___> ich weis nicht an was es liegen könnte habe schon alles mögliche versucht. manchmal will es die CD gar nicht erkennen daher habe ich Ubuntu auf eine DVD getan dann komme ich bis zum auswahlmenüe für sprache und so aber wen ich dann ubuntu nur starten will bleibt es beim schwarzen bildschirm
<dadrc> 11.04 würd ich nicht mehr benutzen, entweder 12.04 (das ist die aktuelle LTS-Version) oder 12.10 (das ist die neuste Version)
<k1l> 11.04 ist doch schon aus dem support raus
<dc5ala> yves___, ich habs glaub auf nem 7.1 laufen, da hab ich extra ne cd für Macs gefunden, weiß aber nicht genau, worin der Unterschied besteht
<dadrc> Und es gibt da immer spezielle Mac-CDs, hast du die genommen?
<yves___> Aber im ubuntu forum heisst es das für ein Macbook pro 5.1 nur 11.10 geht oder noch tiefer
<yves___> und ich habe am anfang schon mal 12.04 ausprofbiert ging leider auch nicht 
<dadrc> mit der Mac-CD?
<yves___> Mac-CD?
<dadrc> Ja, um Ubuntu auf Macs zu installieren, braucht man eine spezielle CD
<dc5ala> yves___, schau mal hier z.B.: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/12.04/release/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS (Precise Pangolin) (at cdimage.ubuntu.com)
<dc5ala> "This image is adjusted to work properly on Mac systems"
<yves___> Ich bin schon ein bischen blöde. Danke vielmals werdi ich gleich ausprobieren wen ich zu hausse bin 
<dadrc> yves___, nach der Hardware im 5.1 sollte auch 12.04 auf dem Gerät laufen
<yves___> Danke vielmals . 
<yves___> freu mich gleich nach hause zu kommen ^^
<yves___> wünsche euch allen noch ein schönen Tag
<NTQ> Hi. Wie kann ich denn das Passwort für den Schlüsselbund resetten? Ich hab nämlich keine Ahnung wie es ist. Ich hab es auch nie eingeben müssen und das Passwort von meinem Account klappt auch nicht. Ich nutze Ubuntu 12.04 mit Mate
<NTQ> mit "eingeben" meinte ich eher "festlegen".
<dadrc> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GNOME_Schl%C3%BCsselbund#Passwort-aendern
<kubine> Title: GNOME Schlüsselbund › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> Wenn das nicht geht, haben die Mate-Typen da irgendwas rumgepfuscht und du musst die fragen
<NTQ> okay, also es ist so eingestellt, dass der schlüsselbund zusammen mit dem loginmanager entsperrt wird, aber das passwort ist ja trotzdem noch falsch. und die anwendung "Passwörter und Verschlüsselung" gibt es nicht.
<dadrc> NTQ, das Programm heißt "seahorse". 
<NTQ> ja, hab ich gerade heraus gefunden. aber das ist nicht installiert. der gnome-keyring ebenfalls nicht
<NTQ> ist wohl wirklich was mate-spezifisches.
<dadrc> Ja
<k1l> wenn da mal nicht irgendwann fiese gnome2-gnome3 abhängigkeitsprobleme auftauchen. deswegen wendet man sich damit am besten an mate direkt. das ist ja kein offizielles ubuntu paket
<NTQ> ja, muss mal gucken, wo ich mich da am schlausten hinwende
<pogay> dadrc: wenn es fuer die Antwort nicht zu spaet ist: am dem Drive steht disk2o 8GB, erworben bei Interdiscount. Ev. muss ich irgendwo den fat treiber noch angeben, nicht nur im Menu-Entry selbst, Grub muss ja das Grub.cfg auch auf der Fat lesen koennen.
<dadrc> pogay, nene, darum geht es nicht. Wieso soll da Grub drauf?
<pogay> ich wollte (fuer meinen Vater) einen "normalen" stick, mit einem iso, das startbar ist.  Sollte ueber Grub2 eigentlich problemlos gehen.
<dadrc> Da würd ich ja eigentlich eher zu usb-creator-gtk raten
<pogay> der usb wurde erkannt, und bootete, aber grub gab dann eine FEhlermeldung irgendwie "disk noch recogized" .
<pogay> ja, ich koennte es erstmal mit diesem usb-creator versuchen, thanks.
<dadrc> Damit kannst du Ubuntu-ISOs draufkopieren und er schreibt gleich einen funktionierenden Bootloader dazu
<pogay> testen kann ich es auf jedenfall mal. beim Grub war noch der Hintergedanke, dass man ohne weiteres mehrere Iso fuer den Boot verwenden kann. 
<pogay> kann man vllt. mit dem creator auch, werd das gleich mal anschauen.
<dadrc> pogay, ne, mehrere ISOs kann der nicht
<dadrc> Wenn du wirklich mehrere ISOs brauchst, die Anleitung hier beschreibt, wie man das mit Grub2 hinkriegt: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/boot-multiple-iso-from-usb-via-grub2-using-linux/
<pogay> wenn er dafuer korrekt bootet, ist auch schon ein Problem geloest.:-) thanks
<kubine> Title: Boot Multiple ISO from USB via Grub2 using Linux | USB Pen Drive Linux (at www.pendrivelinux.com)
<pogay> dadrc: das hab ich eigentlich als Manual gelesen, aber eben, es war ja schon formatiert, und k.a. ob eine Neuformattierung eine Bedinung ist, dass Grub2 das starten kann.
<pogay> eigentlich ist es ja relativ einfach, und ab Laptop (mit Linuxparition) und dessen Grub konnte ich ein iso aus einer ntfs ohne weiteres starten.
<dadrc> Da steht aber auch, welche Configdatei Grub nutzt/wie man eigene Einträge hinzufügt.
<pogay> ich werd's nochmal genau abchecken, hab vllt. was noch uebersehen, thanks
<pogay> ich werd den STick zuerst mal noch von einem anderen Rechner testen, ob die F-Msg gleich ist.
<koegs> also die Grub2 Multiboot-Variante ist eigentlich ziemlich einfach
<koegs> fat32-partition, grub-install, isos hin und /boot/grub/grub.cfg bearbeiten
<Selfarian> Hallo zusammen. Ich würde gerne wissen, ob man Ubuntu Server einfach so auf einen  USB-Stick installieren kann, oder ob man dazu extra Software benötigt und ob man Ubuntu über die Serielle Konsole installieren kann.
<fecub> Selfarian: ich denke das man die server edition auf einen USB stick installieren kann. für die installattion aufs Stick würde ich unetbootin nehmen: http://bit.ly/Ucntxn
<kubine> Title: UNetbootin - Homepage and Downloads (at bit.ly)
<dadrc> Die Frage ist, ob auf einen Stick oder mit einen Stick...
<Selfarian> Auf einen Stick
<dadrc> Sollte gehen, einfach beim Installieren den Stick als Ziellaufwerk wählen
<dadrc> Und ja, serielles Installieren geht auch, ist aber etwas Gebastel
<Selfarian> ok
<Selfarian> ist halt ne NAS ohne Grafikkarte ;)
<dadrc> Auch kein VGA-Header auf dem Board?
<dadrc> Meins hat sowas, sehr nützlich.
<Selfarian> soweit ich weiß nicht
<Selfarian> die hat zwar ne schnittstelle, glaub PCI, aber dafür brauch man halt dann ne Riser-Card
<Selfarian> und so ne mini-Grafikkarte mit halber höhe
<maredebianum> Hallo, mein hibernate funzt nach Installation  von12.04 nicht mehr, könnte am encrypted swap liegen, wie stell ich das ab?
<maredebianum> einfach in fstab den Eintrag ändern?
<dadrc> maredebianum, ist nur Swap, sollte durch Ändern des Eintrages zu lösen sein, ja.
<maredebianum> Ich versuchs gerade mit http://www.logilab.org/blogentry/29155 , das scheint recht vollständig, mit Abschaltung des crypt-layers ;)
<kubine> Title: Enable and disable encrypted swap - Ubuntu (Logilab.org) (at www.logilab.org)
<Minipluto> maredebianum: der ruhezustand ist in 12.04 standardmäßig deaktiviert: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/power-hibernate.html
<kubine> Title: 如何让我的电脑休眠？ (at help.ubuntu.com)
<maredebianum> Lustiger Titel, hast du oder der bot den China-Bug? Hab ich aktiviert nach http://askubuntu.com/questions/111669/hibernate-missing-from-power-menu-and-when-i-press-laptop-power-button aber wegen swap ging das noch nicht. Mal sehen, bisher leider keine Verbesserung..
<kubine> Title: 12.04 - Hibernate missing from power menu and when I press laptop power button - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<Mrokii> Hallo. Kann mir jemand beim Konfigurieren meiner Alt-Tasten helfen? Irgendwie krieg ich per xmodmap immer komische Ergebnisse und die Optionen in den Tastatureinstellungen funktionieren auch nicht.
<Mrokii> Momentan funktionieren die "3rd Level" nur per rechter Alt-Taste (für die xev aber "ISO_Level3_Shift" ausgibt). Have versucht, meine linke Alt-Taste auf die selben Werte zu setzen, was aber nicht geholfen hat).
<maredebianum> Mrokii: unter X oder auf einem terminal
<Mrokii> Unter X.
<Mrokii> Also im regulären Ubuntu.
<Mrokii> Nicht in einer TTY.
<maredebianum> Mrokii: Habe es gerade nicht mehr im Kopf, wo, aber ich denke, du willst die linke Taste auch als ISO_Level3_Shift deklarieren. Mit xmodmap -pke > .Xmodmap und [keycode  64 =  Alt_L] gehts nicht?
<maredebianum> Mrokii:  Alt_L natürlich abändern...
<Mrokii> Ja, genau das will ich machen. Habe dazu folgendes benutzt: xmodmap -e "keycode 64 = ISO_Level3_Shift"
<Mrokii> Im Original ist die Linke Alt-Taste Keycode 64 / Alt_L.
<Mrokii> Die rechte Alt-Taste ist Keycode 108 / ISO_Level3_Shift.
<Mrokii> Also müsste das oben eigentlich funktionieren, dachte ich. Früher hat es komischerweise auch mal funktioniert, aber das war unter 12.04 oder noch früher, glaube ich.
<maredebianum> Mrokii: jetzt hab ich mir echt was verstellt ;) xmodmap sagt aber immerhin brav 'mod1 ISO_Level3_Shift' und 'mod5 ISO_Level3_Shift', beide scheinen aber nicht parallel zu funzen...
<Mrokii> Sorry. Aber wenn du das per -e gemacht hast ist es nur temporär.
<Mrokii> Jedenfalls hab ich keine Ahnung, warum das nicht funktioniert.
<Mrokii> Oder was ich sonst noch ausprobieren könnte.
<Mrokii> Seltsamerweise scheint es so, dass obiger Befehl die Taste mit dem Keycode 108 ändert, obwohl es ja eigentlich umgekehrt sein sollte. Oder sehe ich da was falsch?
<Mrokii> Äh, nein, der Befehl hat schon die Taste mit Keycode 64 geändert. Aber hat danach die rechte Alt-Taste auch 64 als Keycode, was irgendwie gar keinen Sinn macht.
<maredebianum> Mrokii: ja, so dachte ich auch, aber das muss an der speziellen Funktion liegen, oder dass die mod feste Bedeutung haben?
<Mrokii> Keine Ahnung.
<maredebianum> Mrokii: Du bist aber nicht der erste ;) http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/tastaturbelegung-linke-alt-taste-mit-iso-leve/#post-2568579
<kubine> Title: Tastaturbelegung - Linke Alt-Taste mit ISO_Level3_Shift belegen › Grafik, Tastatur und Maus › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<Mrokii> Na super.
<Mrokii> Gibt't unter Linux eigentlich auch mal was, was ohne Probleme funktioniert? Wenn überhaupt?
<Mrokii> Ich bin schon fast wieder so weit, zurück zu Apple zu gehen. Da funktioniert wenigstens alles so wie es soll... :(
<SebastianG> Warum denn Ubuntu wenn „Apple“ für dich bedingungslos funktioniert?
<maredebianum> Mrokii: ja, zum Glück funzt sehr viel out of the box. Aber manchmal tun die Wege von vor einigen Jahren nicht mehr ("Weiterentwicklung") und unter OSX kann man zwar arbeiten, freie Software-Stacks da zu installieren ist allerdings der Horrortrip...
<Mrokii> SebastianG: Wegen der freien Software (unter anderem). Weil die Hardware günstiger ist und weil man (angeblich) alles so konfigurieren kann, wie man es möchte. Allerdings glaube ich daran nach ein paar Jahren Linux nicht mehr wirklich...
<Mrokii> maredebianum: Ja, ich weiß.
<Mrokii> Ich bin momentan nur ziemlich frustriert, weil alle paar Wochen/Monate irgendwas aus unerfindlichen Gründen nicht mehr funktioniert oder erst gar nie richtig funktioniert hat.
<Mrokii> Vor allem, wenn es sich um so was "banales" wie eine korrekt funktionierende Tastatur handelt...
<SebastianG> Mrokii: Man kann alles konfigurieren. Ob man es so konfigurieren kann, wie man es möchte würde ich nicht so generell behaupten :)
<Mrokii> SebastianG: Das Gefühl hab' ich auch. Und ich find's echt nicht mehr lustig. Insbesondere in dem Fall, der es mir praktisch unmöglich macht, per zehn-Finger-System zu programmieren.
<Mrokii> Also die Tastatur "richtig" zu bedienen.
<jokrebel> !ot > SebastianG maredebianum Mrokii
<kubine> SebastianG maredebianum Mrokii: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<Mrokii> kubine: Sorry. Allerdings bin ich immer noch offen für Vorschläge zu meinem Problem.
<maredebianum> Mrokii: mit xkeycaps hast du ne GUI für die Belegungen, vielleicht gehts so einfacher...
<jokrebel> Mrokii: War nur bevor es noch länger und weiter abdriftet ;-)
<Mrokii> maredebianum: Kann ich probieren. Allerdings hab ich das vor Jahren schon mal ausprobiert und mir damit die Tastatur übelst verstellt. Danach ging gar nichts mehr, glaub ich.
<Mrokii> Aber ich werd mir xkeycaps noch mal anschauen. Vielleicht funktioniert es inzwischen ja.
<jokrebel> Mrokii: Und bei Deiner eigentlichen Support-Frage war ich wohl noch nicht von Anfang an da.
<maredebianum> Mrokii: Wenn du dir was verstellt hast, funktionierts wohl. Frage war xmodmap -e "keycode 64 = Alt_L" auf xmodmap -e "keycode 64 = ISO_Level3_Shift", also linke Alt=AltGr
<Mrokii> jokrebel: Ich hab' dieses Problem: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/tastaturbelegung-linke-alt-taste-mit-iso-leve
<kubine> Title: Tastaturbelegung - Linke Alt-Taste mit ISO_Level3_Shift belegen › Grafik, Tastatur und Maus › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<Mrokii> jokrebel: Und weder xmodmap noch die Optionen im Tastatur-Layout-Fenster haben mir weitergeholfen.
<Mrokii> Aber jetzt muss ich mal "auf Arbeit". Ich bleib mal eingeloggt, falls doch noch irgend jemand eine Idee hat. Danke schonmal.
<Mrokii> -afk-
<maredebianum> Mrokii: habe da mal vor Ewigkeiten rumgebastelt (2006), weil eine Taste fehlte: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/411607/ Vielleicht geht ja so noch was.
<kubine> Title: add missing key function to layout › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<inChange> hi, wie kann man am besten sein ubuntu sichern (backup) am besten auf der eigenen platte mit untersiedlichen partitionen?
<dadrc> Auf die gleiche Festplatte sicher ist ziemlich sinnfrei.
<dadrc> Ansonsten rsync
<maredebianum> inChange: oder rsnapshot, wrapper für rotating rsync backups
<inChange> dadrc, jo, ich hab nur eine externe festplatte und die wird irgendwie nicht erkannt
<maredebianum> inChange: Für Backups von einem laufenden System sind allerdings noch excludes sinnvoll, z.B. /proc. Dafür am besten live-system booten, dann backup machen.
<dAnjou> warum wird hier nich deja-dup empfohlen?
<dAnjou> is immerhin #ubuntu-de, nicht #archlinux-de
<inChange> maredebianum, meinst du so was ähnliches wie parted-magic?
<dadrc> dAnjou, steht dir ja frei, das zu empfehlen. Aber wie dir vielleicht aufgefallen ist, ist auch rsync bei Ubuntu vorhanden...
<maredebianum> inChange: ja, und backup ist ein *Konzept*, was willst du genau und wie oft sichern oder wiederherstellen?
<dAnjou> dadrc: policy sollte aber sein, zuerst das einsteigerfreundlichste zu empfehlen
<dAnjou> dadrc: das für menschen
<SebastianG> Wenn du auf die selbe Platte sichern willst suchst du vielleicht eher eine Versionsverwaltung als ein Backuptool?
<inChange> maredebianum, ist nur für meinen eigenen pc vll alle 3 sichern. wobei es praktisch wär wenn das backuptool oder programm erkennt welche dateien verändert wurden und nur die veränderten sichert.
<dAnjou> in deja-dup is man mit nichtmal ner handvoll klicks durch. bei rsync wirds schon haariger.
<dAnjou> inChange: was genau benutzt du?
<dadrc> dAnjou, dafür sind rsync-Backups auch ohne rsync nutzbar, wenn man mal eine einzelne Datei rausholen will. Dejadup macht seltsame tarballs. 
<inChange> SebastianG, ich hab noch eine externe festplatte aber die wird irgendwie nicht unter den massenspeichergeräten gelistet. scheint mir so also ob die nicht erkannt wird.
<SebastianG> inChange: Das ist sehr ungewöhnlich. Sicher dass die richtig angeschlossen und mit Strom versorgt ist?
<dadrc> Also, wie gesagt, empfehl halt DejaDup, aber mecker nicht rum, weil du beschlossen hast, dass wir rsync nicht nennen dürfen.
<dAnjou> dadrc: wie du jetzt immer besser erkennen solltest, ist der kunde nich unbedingt der geeignetste kandidat für ein rsync-setup
<inChange> SebastianG, ja, die kontrollleuchte leuchtet auch.
<maredebianum> inChange: rsync kann das (nur änderungen übertragen). Es gibt natürlich auch was zu lesen ;) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem 
<kubine> Title: BackupYourSystem - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<inChange> wie kann man denn feststellen ob eine externefestplatte nicht mehr funktioniert?
<maredebianum> dmesg, IO_errors?
<maredebianum> Kabel/Anschluss tauschen, Stromversorung checken, wenn die Platte physikalisch tut, mit smartmontools gucken.
<inChange> normalerweise müsste eine externe-festplatte doch im verzeichnis /media gelistet sein. das ist sie aber nicht... 
<SebastianG> inChange, Am einfachsten ist es natürlich sie an ein anderes Gerät anzuschließen, das externe Festplatten liest...
<inChange> maredebianum, die an der stromversorung dürft es nicht liegen die kontrollleute leutet schön blau :) aber ich schau mal ob ich ein anderes kabel finde.
<inChange> ok, ich habs jetzt mit einem anderen kabel versucht. es hat sich aber noch nichts verändert. spielt es eigentlich eine rolle ob ich die platte erst mit den usb- und dann mit dem stromkabel verbinde?
<inChange> auch im verzeichniss /media tut sich nichts.
<dadrc> inChange, mach mal ein Terminal auf und gib `dmesg` ein, da sollten eigentlich Meldungen zum Anstecken der Platte auftauchen
<maredebianum> inChange: was sagt denn dmesg, irgendwelche Probleme?
<deem> inChange: die ausgabe von "sudo fdisk -l" in einem terminal wäre auch interessant. am besten mal nopasten
<deem> !nopaste > inChange 
<kubine> inChange: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<maredebianum> inChange: und Kontrollleuchten brauchen nur wenig Strom, die Platte aber viel. Geräusche? regelmäßige Klickser sind häufig bei Unterversorgung.
<inChange> kann ich die ausgabe von dmesg in eine textdatei speichern wäre echt praktisch. ich glaub das ging irgendwie mit grep aber ich weis nich mehr wie genau.
<maredebianum> inChange: dmesg > /tmp/dmesg.txt
<dadrc> inChange, oder, wenn du sie gleich hochladen willst, damit wir das auch angucken können: dmesg | pastebinit
<deem> inChange: du kannst es mit pastebinit direkt an den nopaste dienst schicken. einfach "sudo apt-get install pastebinit && dmesg | pastebinit" eingeben
<inChange> maredebianum, danke 
<inChange> ok mach ich, thx
<inChange> ich hab nur noch ne frage gibt dmesg irgendwelche sensiblen daten aus? bevor ich das hochlade
<maredebianum>  inChange: normalerweise nicht
<dadrc> Steht der Name deines Rechners und technisches Zeugs drin, sonst eher nicht
<inChange> sieht nich so aus http://paste.ubuntu.com/1335070/ :)
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<deem> inChange: und bitte "sudo fdisk -l" nicht vergessen :)
<inChange> sorry mach ich gleich.
<dadrc> Kein Wort zur Festplatte, seltsam.
<dadrc> inChange, funktioniert die Platte an einem anderen Rechner?
<inChange> dadrc, nein, die auch schon paarmal nicht von einen win-pc erkannt. einmal ging sie auch unter linux.
<maredebianum> inChange: keine Meldung über usb Geräte, die angesteckt oder abgezogen wurden: double check the cable, anderen Port probieren. Das andere Ende ist ziemlich tot...
<dadrc> Dann ist das wahrscheinlich eh nicht die richtige Platte, um da Backups drauf zu machen.
<inChange> *wurde
<inChange> maredebianum, das kabel hab ich grad ausgetauscht. aber ich weis nicht wie ich den port ändern soll. oder meist du  damit ne andere usb-buchse?
<dadrc> Ja
<maredebianum> inChange: (Ja, andere Buchse) da sollte jedes USB Gerät solch eine Meldung mit dmesg bringen: usb xxx: new full-speed USB device number x
<inChange> deem, das ist noch die ausgabe von sudo fdisk -l http://paste.ubuntu.com/1335096/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<deem> inChange: war zu dm zeitpunkt die externe platte an deinem rechner angeschlossen?
<maredebianum> inChange: da das Gerät physikalisch nicht tut, kann man da auch nix sehen
<inChange> deem, jo war sie.
<inChange> maredebianum, ich hör sie aber ein bisschen arbeiten und die lampe leutet wie gesagt auch
<inChange> ich habs jetzt mit einem anderen usb-port versucht aber immer noch das gleiche.
<deem> inChange: ich schließe mich mal den anderen an und sage, dass ding ist hinüber. Mindestens aber eines der Kabel, wenn nicht sogar die USB-Buchse
<inChange> soll ich für den neuen port nochmal die ausgabe von dmesg hochladen oder wird das dann das gleiche sein?
<maredebianum> inChange: watch 'dmesg|tail' und dann gucken, ob sich was tut. Wenn sich nix tut -> Friedhof
<inChange> deem, die USB-Buche von Pc kanns glaub ich auch nicht sein der usb-stick geht. aber vll die vom der platte selbst.
<maredebianum>  inChange: USB ist so Schrott, dass ich sage, es ist Glück, wenn mal was tut
<dadrc> Na, jetzt mal nicht übertreiben. 
<maredebianum> inChange: kannst ja mal gucken, wie das normalerweise aussieht (mit dem Stick)
<inChange> also bei dmesg|tail tut sich nichts :( schon ohne die '' oder? 
<maredebianum> inChange: mit 
<dadrc> inChange, um zum Ausgangsproblem zurückzukommen: Sicherungen auf die gleiche Platte bringen extrem wenig, da bei einem Plattenausfall auch das "Backup" mit weg ist.
<inChange> oh sorry
<dadrc> vor allem, mit watch davor
<dadrc> sonst funktioniert es nicht.
<inChange> jo das watch hat ich noch xD
<inChange> ja da tut sich was moment ich lads gleich hoch
<inChange> ich bin zu doof den text hochzuladen zu kopieren. Ctrl-C schließt das fenstern und wenn ich makier und rechtsklick is das makierte gleich wei deselektiert ohne das ich es kopieren kann O.o und wenn ich  ein "| pasebinit" dahinter hau kommt auch kein link... :/
<maredebianum> inChange: watch führt den Befehl alle 2 sekunden aus (ctrl-C zum beenden), mit dmesg|pastebinit ging es doch?
<inChange> maredebianum, achos also einfach sudo dmesg|tail  | pastebinit ? kannte diesen watch befehl noch gar nich
<maredebianum> inChange: einfach neues Terminal aufmachen (ctrl-alt-t), watch kannste ja laufen lassen. Und sudo brauchst du nicht für dmesg
<inChange> maredebianum, danke. ok http://paste.ubuntu.com/1335136/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<maredebianum> inChange: | ist ne pipe, Ausgabe vorher wird Eingabe des Befehls dahinter (tail: letzte Zeilen zeigen)
<maredebianum> inChange: nix neues, Elektronikschrott soweit
<inChange> maredebianum, ok, ja mich hat das watch nur irgendwie verwirrt ;)
<inChange> ich weis mit der ausgabe von dem nicht viel anzufangen
<maredebianum> inChange: jedenfalls nix mit usb, das wäre interessant
<inChange> maredebianum, also ist die festplatte im gebiet der ewigen jagdgründe :(
<maredebianum> inChange: so wie jetzt gerade: ja
<inChange> schade und ein gezielter hammerschlag hilft da auch nix ?
<maredebianum> inChange: wie gesagt, Hardware scheint nicht zu tun, evtl. kann man die Platte ausbauen, wenns nur das USB-Geraffel drumherum ist, aber erstmal alles checken (Kabel, Stromversorgung, etc.). Hammerschläge sind gut, wenn du sichergehen willst, dass keiner mehr an die Daten rankommt...
<inChange> maredebianum, bei einen kollegen von mir hat das sogar mal geholfen sie wieder zu drehen zu bringen aber das war wohl eher gutes glück.
<maredebianum> inChange: beten soll auch manchen helfen...
<inChange> dann zerleg ich mal das teil die kabel hab ich jetzt auch überprüft.
<inChange> wie ich das liebe. ohne eine einzige schraube -.-
<maredebianum> inChange: check auch an anderem Rechner, vielleicht sinds ja die 'Buchsen'
<inChange> maredebianum, okay
<inChange> maredebianum, O.o am anderen rechner wird die platte erkannt. danke für den hinweis sonst hätt ich die vll sogar zerlegt... (auf dem läuft ubuntu  10.04)
<maredebianum> inChange: hat die ne externe Stromversorgung?
<inChange> marass, ja 
<inChange> maredebianum, ja
<inChange> marass, sorry falsche adresse :)
<inChange> maredebianum, nur leider will ich nich für den PC wo es funktioniert das backup machen, sondern genau bei dem so die platte nicht erkannt wird.
<maredebianum> inChange: Netzwerk...
<inChange> maredebianum, dauert das nicht viel zu lange bei der datenmenge ? ich auch auch nicht wie ich das machen könnte.
<inChange> maredebianum, gibt des denn einen befehl in linux mit dem ich andere rechner im netwerk anzeigen lassen kann und mich dann gegebenfalls mit dem dazugehörigen passwort anmelden kann?
<inChange> *es
<yves___> Hallo ich war am mittag hier wegen dem Macbook Problem. hab jetzt die neue iso runtergelagen aber er bleibt trozdem wieder an einer stelle stehen.
<maredebianum> inChange: openssh-server installieren, dann via ssh einloggen oder auch rsync über Netz
<yves___> http://imageshack.us/f/713/20121105175557.jpg/          hier wäre das bild wals jemand was damit anfangen kann.
<kubine> Title: ImageShack - Online Photo and Video Hosting (at imageshack.us)
<inChange> maredebianum, ok vielen dank für deine hilfe. ich werds versuchen.
<pogay> gibt es nicht images, die z.B. ein ext-Filesystem haben, aber von variabler groesse sind? d.h. man nicht den maximalen Platz schon vorgaenig reservieren muss?
<pogay> eigentlich interessiert es mich im Zusammenhang mit casper-rw images
<maredebianum> pogay: hm, overlays?
<pogay> weiss eben nicht mehr, ich hab's glaube ich im Zusammenhang mit Colinux mal gesehen. 
<maredebianum> pogay: VMs können sowas, aber da gibt man auch an, wie groß (maximal) das FS ist.
<pogay> das waere schon o.k. mit vat32 kann das img sowieso hoechstens 4gb sein.
<pogay> aber 4GB belegen, nur weil man ev. die Tastarbelegung umstellt...
<pogay> die tool reservieren glaube 1GB (mir geht es v.a. um das Prinzip und Verstaendis dieser Installationen).
<pogay> qemu kennt auch sowas, da kann man neben dem Img was anhaengen, das was ich weiss wachsen kann.
<maredebianum> pogay: die lassen die ungenutzten Sektoren aus, nach außen ist das aber alles 'normal'. 
<maredebianum> pogay: FS evtl. nicht, Partition schon.
<pogay> na, werde wohl mal einen Test mit einem festen Img machen, wie dokumentiert.
<maredebianum> pogay: cluster FS sollten das können.
<pogay> ich werde dem nachgehen, danke fuer den Hinweis.
<maredebianum> http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/664
<kubine> Title: Creating dynamic volumes with loop devices (at www.debian-administration.org)
<outcast> ich hab ne frage, die ich irgendwie ein bisschen kompliziert formulieren musste, deshalb hab ich einfach nen pastie draus gemacht: http://pastie.org/5190616 ich foffe  ihr koennt mir helfen^^
<kubine> Title: #5190616 - Pastie (at pastie.org)
<outcast> ich habe ubuntu 12.04
<vectory> outcast: nenne mal deine ubuntu version
<outcast> hab ich mir grad auch gedacht ^^
<vectory> die frage kann man auch einfach stellen: wo kommen gedit plugins in version xy hin
<vectory> kann zwar deine frage nicht beantworten, aber ich glau autocomplete ist auch in den repos, also apt-get install gedit-plugins oder wie das heisst und gut
<outcast> hmm ja das hab ich installiert 
<outcast> aber leider erscheint der eintrag nicht im pluginmenue von gedit
<vectory> das war in 10.04 btw nicht grade der hit, weil es nur worte vorschlaegt, die schon in einem der geoeffneten texte auftauchen
<outcast> ich wuerde es gern fuer c++ installieren gibt es ne alternative? gedit plugin waere natuerlich der hit
<outcast> hoert sich nach was ganz anderem an, als was ich suche
<vectory> gibt noch developer-plugins, da wirds wohl drin sein. sehe grad nicht, wie man auf packages.ubuntu.com den inhalt eines pakets einsehen kann
<outcast> ich hab das im www gefunden: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/gedit-python-c-cpp-autocomplete-plugin/
<kubine> Title: gedit: Add Python / C++ Autocomplete Support (at www.cyberciti.biz)
<outcast> ich probier mal die developer plugns aus 
<signed-kernel> hallo, beim mit apt-cache search herumspielen habe ich einen signed kernel gefunden. Kann mir vielicht jemand sagen was es damit auf sich hat und wann der ueberhaupt benutzt wird?
<signed-kernel> dieser hier: http://packages.ubuntu.com/de/quantal/linux-signed-image-3.5.0-17-generic komischer weise existiert der auch erst ab 12.10
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu -- Informationen über Paket linux-signed-image-3.5.0-17-generic in quantal (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<dadrc> signed-kernel,  "A kernel image for generic.  This version of it is signed with Canonical's UEFI signing key."
<maredebianum> signed-kernel: weiss nicht, aber vielleicht hats was mit UEFI zu tun?
<signed-kernel> ah ok das macht sinn. ich hab grad irgendwo gelesen das man mit dem uefi auch nur signierte sachen starten kann..
<dadrc> Jep, und dafür ist der da.
<signed-kernel> super. danke fuer die info!
<pogay> ich hab an die sparse-Datei gedacht: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sparse-Datei
<kubine> Title: Sparse-Datei – Wikipedia (at de.wikipedia.org)
<pogay> mal rausfinden, ob das auch im zusammenhang mit caspar-rw geht.
<LupusE> hi
<inChange> kann man über LAN 2 PC verbinden und mit den einen seine backups auf die externe festplatte spielen die bei anderen PC angeschlossen ist? (auf beiden läuft Linux)
<sdx23> !rsync > inChange 
<kubine> inChange: Informationen zu rsync finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/rsync
<maredebianum> inChange: ja sicher http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Skripte/Backup_mit_RSYNC
<kubine> Title: Backup mit RSYNC › Skripte › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<sdx23> - was natürlich nur eine von vielen Möglichkeiten ist.
<inChange> cool danke
<maredebianum> inChange: klar, aber das Prinzip ist, über einen Zugang auf den entfernten Rechner ( ssh/rsync/whatever) Daten zu schieben...
<inChange> ok
<p01nt3r> moin! kann mir jemand sagen, wieso meine .xsession-errors die zeilen 8-11 spricht: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1335466/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<k1l> p01nt3r: hattest du nicht compiz/unity selbst kompiliert?
<p01nt3r> jop
<k1l> er kann libccp.so nicht laden, weil er die libcompizconfig.so.0 nicht findet
<p01nt3r> soviel ist mir schon klar, aber wo muss die datei hin, damit er sie findet?
<p01nt3r> denn da ist die datei
<p01nt3r> also sie ist vorhanden mein ich
<k1l> /usr/lib/
<p01nt3r> k1l, sie liegt da: /usr/local/lib/libcompizconfig.so.0
<k1l> p01nt3r: bei mir in 12.10 liegt sie in /usr/lib/
<p01nt3r> k1l, weil ich bei configure als prefix /usr/local angegeben habe.
<p01nt3r> aber ich kopier sie mal dorthin
<k1l> ja wenn er dann aber ins usr/lib sucht findet er sie nicht
<k1l> mit compiz selbstkommpilieren würde ich mich mal direkt an die compiz jungs wenden
<p01nt3r> mit denen bin ich schon seit 4 tagen da dran xD
<burido> Gibts eine möglichkeit die checksummen von ausführbaren dateien (z.b. bsin/init oder /user/bin/sudo) online abzugleichen? ich hab rkhunter ausgeführt und nun gibt es viele false positives..wäre cool wenn man die md5's online abchecken kann
<k1l> p01nt3r: magst du mal, rein interesse halber, sagen warum du das selbst kompilierst? :)
<burido> sonst müsste ich mühseelig für jeden rkhunter alarm gucken ob es ein software update für init/sudo... gab
<p01nt3r> k1l, weil es hier nicht richtig läuft.
<p01nt3r> k1l, jetzt startet es scheinbar
<p01nt3r> eben testen, brb
<k1l> p01nt3r: ok
<sdx23> burido: du suchst "debsums"
<sivizius> hi
<sivizius> wie kann man firefox überreden, die seite von twitter anzuzeigen?
<sivizius> twitter.com verwendet ein ungültiges Sicherheitszertifikat.  Dem Zertifikat wird nicht vertraut, weil keine Zertifikatsausstellerkette angegeben wurde.  (Fehlercode: sec_error_unknown_issuer)
<sivizius> http leitet nach https weiter,...
<sivizius> (überhaupt jmd da?)
<Wedelviech> das ist wohl auch eher #ubuntu-de-offtopic 
<sivizius> was?
<jokrebel> sivizius: https://twitter.com/ so klappts nicht?
<kubine> Title: Twitter (at twitter.com)
<Jumper_Thunder> btw um es nochmal gesagt zu haben. Das xorg-edgers ppa liefert auch kernel
<sivizius> nein, darum gehts ja
<jokrebel> Jumper_Thunder: Wie bitte?
<k1l> sivizius: alles uptodate bei dir? welches ubuntu? welchen firefox? updates alle eingespielt?
<jokrebel> Jumper_Thunder: welcher Browser? Welches Ubuntu? Hier mit 12.04 und Chromium kein Problem.
<sivizius> ich hab ne alte version, weil neuere erstmal extrem verbuggt sind bei mir
<Jumper_Thunder> jokrebel: Letztes mal als ich hier war hieß es, dass dieses Repo keine Kernel Pakete anbietet. Da ich ein nicht nachtragender Mensch bin habe ich nochmal nachgeschaut und es richtiggestellt :p
<sivizius> aber das mit twitter ist erst seit 5 minuten
<jokrebel> err
<jokrebel> sivizius: : welcher Browser? Welches Ubuntu? Hier mit 12.04 und Chromium kein Problem.
<sivizius> wie gesagt, firefox
<k1l> !wf > sivizius 
<kubine> sivizius: Um möglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte Folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht? Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so? Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversion wird verwendet? Gibt es Fehlermeldungen? Wenn ja, bitte nopasten, z.B. auf http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<sivizius> Mozilla Firefox 16.0.2 auf 10.4
<jokrebel> Jumper_Thunder: Mit PPAs ist man supportmäßig eh auf sich gestellt.
<sivizius> kubine: hab alles gemacht, wie du siehst
<Jumper_Thunder> jokrebel: ja, ich wollte es nur noch mal anmerken. Hat jetzt vermutlich niemanden weitergebracht, aber ich fühle mich jetzt nicht mehr so als wüsste ich das nicht ^^
<sivizius> genauer, das problem ist spontan aufgetreten
<Jumper_Thunder> cache löschen?
<k1l> sivizius: auf 12.10 mit dem 16.0.2 aus den orginal ubuntu quellen geht es aktuell :/
<sivizius> ?
<sivizius> es ging bis grade eben noch
<sivizius> ...problem gelöst, so schnell wie es gekommen ist, gehts wieder 
<sivizius> was mich noch mehr verwirrt
<Jumper_Thunder> dann war es nicht client side
<Jumper_Thunder> anyway ich bin raus
<sivizius> btw: was hat/hätte euch die ubuntu-version genützt?
<vectory> man kann des problem besser verorten, ist das ubuntu aelter gibts zb nen grund zu schauen, obs da nen bekannten fehler gab
<k1l> sivizius: ein problem kann ja erstmal überall liegen, am server, am client, am browser, an zertifikaten. man kann es dann durch gegentesten sehr einfach eingrenzen.
<k1l> sivizius: warum du auch immer ein theater daraus machst, im support deine browser und ubuntu version zu nennen, ist aber nicht nachvollziehbar. stell dir mal vor du gehst zu nem automachaniker und sagst"mein motor geht nicht" aber willst nicht sagen welches auto du hast.
<sivizius> wenn das rad kaputt ist, brauch ich nicht vermutungen über die vergaserinnenbeleuchtung machen
<k1l_> sivizius: wie du willst. aber sei nicht enttäuscht, wenn man dir nicht so helfen kann, wie das sonst hier der fall ist, wenn du den informationsfluss einseitig beschränkst. das ist alles was ich dazu sagen kann
<jokrebel> sivizius: "Äpfel und Birnen" und so? …können wir gerne in #ubuntu-de-offtopic weiterdiskutieren.
<sivizius> naja, trotzdem thx und bb
<ben1u> hab eben nen Bug im NetworkManager(nm-applet) bzw. Unity entdeckt. Nach ner gewisser Zeit funktioniert dieser nicht mehr, also man kann die Liste der "Weitere Netzwerke" nicht mehr sehen.
<ben1u> auch "VPN-Verbindungen" oder gar einfach "Verbindungsinformationen" sind zwar anklickbar aber keine Reaktion.
<ben1u> hat jemand diesen Bug schon gehabt oder vielleicht sogar auf launchpad bestätigt
<ben1u> ?
<ben1u> wenn ich aus dem Terminal "nm-applet" unter 12.04 eintippe dann erscheint oben im Panel ein weiteres(doppelt) NetzwerkManager Symbol und dort funktioniert es.
<ben1u> okay ist wohl dieser Bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-applet/+bug/1011073
<kubine> Title: Bug #1011073 “NetworkManager submenus sometimes unpopulated” : Bugs : “network-manager-applet” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<ring0> ben1u, hast du den erwähnten workaround probiert?
<ben1u> ring0: du meinst dieses pkill nm-applet und dann nm-applet &
<ring0> ben1u, ja
<ben1u> geht dann nicht die wlan verbindung flöten?
<ben1u> das ist aber kein echtes workaround IMHO
<ring0> ich glaub nicht, aber selbst wenn, wäre sie doch gleich wieder da
<ring0> nm-applet spinnt, wird deswegen beendet und neugestartet. klingt für mich ganz logisch
<ben1u> joa funzt
<ring0> und wie es scheint bist du immer noch drin ;)
<ben1u> auch einfach nm-applet & reicht auch
<ben1u> achso, nein hab nur "nm-applet &" gemacht
<ring0> ich würde es schon killen vorher, wie beschrieben, sonst hast du im zweifel zweimal das nm-applet laufen
<ben1u> na gut ich mach dieses pkill auch mal
<ben1u> jo 2x mal ist es da sichtbar, korrekt. :D
<ben1u> mom ich kille es
<ben1u> test
<ben1u> joa hat, nur den Starter im Panel gekillt
<ben1u> funzt.
<ring0> ben1u, das ist doch schön
<ring0> ben1u, bleibt zu hoffen, dass das bald mal gefixt wird
#ubuntu-de 2012-11-06
<misterx> nabend
<misterx> weiß jemand was über inkompatibilität zwischen xinerama und composite (x11 extension)? wenn ich nämlich die extension aktiviere, zeigen die monitore alle das gleiche bild, d.h. der versatz, der zu einem "größeren" desktop führt, ist nicht da. grakas sind nvidia
<misterx>  /exit
<yves_> guten morgen
<yves_> Ich war gestern malhier wegen meinem Mac problem , wo sich herausgestellt hat das ich die falsche iso datei hatte, habe mir gestern noch die neue Runtergeladen für mac aber leider freezt er immer noch an einer stelle .
<yves_> hier habe ich ein bild vom bildschirm
<yves_> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/713/20121105175557.jpg/
<kubine> Title: ImageShack - Online Photo and Video Hosting (at imageshack.us)
<yves_> Weis nicht was ich noch tuen soll. eignetlich sollte ich ja die CD einlegen und ganz normal booten können 
<Minipluto> yves_: ich habe da zwar keine Erfahrungen aber bei unerklärlichen Problemen würde ich zuerst schauen, ob das heruntergeladene Image die korrekte md5-Prüfsumme aufweist und einen CD-Check über das Bootmenü der CD machen.
<yves_> cd check habe ich auch shcon probiert aber dann bleibt der bildschirm auch einfach schwarz 
<yves_> und ich habe es schon mehrmals heruntergeladen und auf cd und dvd kopiert gieng leider nie 
<catweazle> yves_: das auf dem jpg sieht nach nvidia-grafik aus
<catweazle> dazu war was im Forum http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/installation-auf-mac-mini-nicht-moeglich/?highlight=mac+nvidia+#post-4467207
<kubine> Title: Installation auf Mac-Mini nicht möglich › Ubuntu installieren und aktualisieren › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<yves_> okey danke werdi ich gleich mal probieren
<hodes> gibt es eine live cd mit der ich meine festplatten auf viren prüfen kann?
<koegs> hodes: live-cd + clamav oder nicht ganz ubuntu-style "avira live cd"
<hodes> ok und es gibt auch avira für linux, damit ich mal meine externe scannen kann?
<koegs> hodes: ich würde die avira live cd nutzen anstatt mir so ne Software extra zu installieren
<koegs> ansonsten ohne support meinerseits: http://www.chip.de/downloads/AntiVir-Personal-Free-Antivirus-fuer-Linux_23188958.html
<kubine> Title: AntiVir Personal - Free Antivirus für Linux - Download - CHIP Online (at www.chip.de)
<hodes> koegs, ok danke :)
<hodes> rescue disk wird gerade schon geladen :)
<xdev> hey kann mir jemand helfen ? hab prob. mit wine unter ubuntu 12.10 pls qry me
<dAnjou> xdev: query is nich. support ist hier.
<dAnjou> xdev: schildere bitte dein problem so genau wie möglich, damit man dir so gezielt wie möglich helfen kann.
<xdev> ok, also ich wollte mit sudo apt-get install wine  das programm installieren hauptsächlich wollte ich steam installieren dazu benötige ich aber wine. Da ich noch nicht solange auf ubuntu zuhause bin kenn ich mich noch nicht so gut aus.
<xdev> fehlermeldung kommt: E: Sperren des Administrationsverzeichnisses (/var/lib/dpkg/) nicht möglich, wird es von einem anderen Prozess verwendet?
<xdev>  aber es ist alles geschlossen 
<magerquark> xdev, ich kann dir nicht bei deinem direkten Problem helfen, aber mithilfe dieser umfrage kann man am  "steam for linux beta test" wenn man glück hat:   http://www.valvesoftware.com/linuxsurvey.php
<kubine> Title: Valve Linux Beta Survey (at www.valvesoftware.com)
<TheInfinity> xdev: sudo hilft bei der installation von prpgrammen.
<catweazle> xdev: was kommt denn für eine Ausgabe bei sudo apt-get update
<xdev> funzt alles prima bei quantal steht ignored weil ich diese nicht integriert hab aber am schluss steht dennoch da E: Konnte Sperre /var/lib/dpkg/lock nicht bekommen - open (11: Die Ressource ist zur Zeit nicht verfügbar)
<xdev> E: Sperren des Administrationsverzeichnisses (/var/lib/dpkg/) nicht möglich, wird es von einem anderen Prozess verwendet?
<xdev> ich vermute das die packetquelle von wine in 12.10 64 bit nicht vorhanden ist, aber ich weis nicht wie ich sie einbinde
<xdev> die packetquellen von partner sind drinne
<catweazle> haste mal nen reboot gemacht?
<ben1u> "E: Sperren des Administrationsverzeichnisses (/var/lib/dpkg/) nicht möglich" bedeutet oft, dass du noch nebenher ein anderes Paketverwaltungsprogramm offen hast. Schliesse es.
<TheInfinity> ben1u: das bedeutet vermutluch noch eher dass er kein sudo vorangestellt hat
<ben1u> hmm, glaub ich nicht.
<TheInfinity> ben1u: er hat es ohne sudo reinkopiert
<ben1u> dann würde die Meldung lauten: "E: Sperren des Administrationsverzeichnisses (/var/lib/dpkg/) nicht möglich, sind Sie root?"
<xdev> so re
<ben1u> z.B. wenn man Synaptic nebenher noch offen hat und etwas per apt-get installieren oder aus dem Software-Center will, dann wird es blockiert.
<xdev> hab neustart gemnacht nun funktioniert es wieder
<xdev> funktioniert nun ^^ danke
<TheInfinity> ben1u: oh ok.
<xdev> so nun hab ich leider doch ein problem
<xdev> zwar hat nach dem reboot sudo apt-get install wine funktioniert aber dann kommt "konfiguruere ttf-......-installer" unten ist dann ein ok button aber kann ihn nicht anklicken ! jemand eine idee? :-/
<catweazle> die TAB-Taste?
<xdev> ok das wusst ich net. Danke
<f31n> hey, ich hab auf meinem ubuntu n softwareraid laufen und hab - unabsichtlich eine von meinen festplatten abgesteckt ... jetzt zeigt mir mdadm natürlich an dass die festplatten nicht mehr gespiegelt sind also das raid aufgelöst ist U_ um genau zu sein, könnt ihr mir sagen wie ich die festplatte jetzt wieder hinzufügen kann ohne dass ich die abgesteckte entfernen und wieder hinzufügen muss?
<koegs> f31n: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Software-RAID#Defektes-RAID
<kubine> Title: Software-RAID › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<koegs> f31n: wenn die festplatte wieder dran ist, hast du evtl. mit einem assemble scan glück, wenn die Daten auf HDD1 und HDD2 nicht mehr gleich sind, musst du HDD2 erst aus dem Raid löschen und dann wieder hinzufügen
<f31n> danke dir koegs, keine ahnung was ich falsch gesucht hab google hat mir nichts augespuckt ...
<f31n> naja der parameter force war die lösung
<darksquirrel> hi, anyone who has expierence with wine ?
<koegs> nicht mal eine Minute gewartet :D
<Meha> Hallo!
<Meha> Hat jemand zufällig eine Anleitung wie ich Ubuntu installieren kann?
<passt> hallo allerseits
<passt> ich erzeuge gerade mit dd ein image der lokalen platte auf ein externes usb laufwerk
<passt> wie kann ich die datenrate für diese aktion messen?
<koegs> !shell_dd > passt 
<kubine> passt: Informationen zu Shell/dd finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell/dd
<passt> gibt es fürs kopieren nach usb etwas ähnliches wie iptraf im netzwerk
<koegs> passt: iotop
<TheInfinity> passt: http://blog.blechkopp.net/linux/fortschrittsanzeige-dd-551/
<kubine> Title: Fortschrittsanzeige für dd (at blog.blechkopp.net)
<TheInfinity> passt: google hilft ;)
<koegs> TheInfinity: wiki auch :P
<Meha> Hallo Leute!
<Meha> Ich habe Installationsprobleme mit Ubuntu und Lubuntu.
<Meha> stats p/
<Meha> stats /p
<passt> TheInfinity: danke :)
<passt> #btw auf das stichwort fortschrittsanzeige bin ich nicht gekommen :(
<TheInfinity> passt:  ;)
<maredebianum> Kann mich mal jemand schubsen: wie geht der Desktop-Switch unter 12.04 mit 2D gnome? ctrl-alt-left/right tut nicht mehr
<passt> maredebianum: halte mal den superkey für längere zeit
<passt> dann sollte dir eine hilfe angezeigt werdecn
<maredebianum> passt:  super=win neben alt, oder? Und das geht nur unter 3D gnome, das läuft aber nicht richtig, da zu lahm (wer hat sich das ausgedacht ;)
<swed> Hallo, gibt es Downloadmanager für die Konsole, welche eine Linkliste aus einer Datei abarbeiten können und parallele Downloads beherrschen?
<maredebianum> wget -i
<swed> und wie läd wget mit mehreren Threads?
<maredebianum> gefunden: systemeinstellungen->tastaturkürzel->Navigation->Auf Arbeitsfläche rechts verschieben (schlechte Übersetzung "= wechseln"), nicht "Fenster AArv", das war üblicherweise mit shift 
<maredebianum> swed: man wget sagte mir nix dazu bei kurzer Übersicht, aber du könntest xargs nehmen, das hat einen Schalter -P 
<maredebianum> swed: und dann mit (useless use of cat URLs) | xargs -P 2 wget
<maredebianum> swed: oder http://code.google.com/p/wget-mt/ ;)
<kubine> Title: wget-mt - Multithreading implementation of the well-known Linux tool - Google Project Hosting (at code.google.com)
<maredebianum> swed: oder make nehmen, Makefile schreiben und dann -j
<swed> danke, hab schon was anderes gefunden, aria2
<geser> apt-cache findet auch noch: puf - Parallel URL fetcher
<apricot1> hab ein Prob mit nxserver Konfiguration: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1337383/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<koegs> apricot1: die auflösung konfigurierst du üblicherweise beim Client
<apricot1> koegs, klar. Aber 2 Monitore beim Host krig ich da nicht rein
<koegs> ist doch egal was der Host für eine Auflösung fährt, der Client bestimmt die Auflösung, wenn er sich verbindet
<koegs> ist ja kein VNC
<apricot1> koegs, und wenn ich 'available area' nehme beim Client, erhalte ich zwar eine Taskleite, aber kein Unuity-Menü. Und nur einen schmalen Streifen im Client, der beide Monitore darstellt (quasi gestaucht). Ohne Unity-Menü
<koegs> apricot1: welchen server hast du installiert? den nomachine oder den ausm PPA?
<quietschie> hi, ich hab ein problem beim einrichten von postfix als satelite
<quietschie> mein username heißt user, und jetzt versucht er immer von user@domain zu senden, anstatt von dem mailkonto, das ich eingerichtet habe
<apricot1> koegs, (sorry...Tel) ich hab Nomachin eingerichtet
<apricot1> koegs, von deren website
<koegs> dann solltest du dich evtl. mal an die wenden oder probieren die 2D-Session zu starten: http://askubuntu.com/questions/50503/why-do-i-get-unity-instead-of-classic-when-using-nx
<kubine> Title: 11.04 - Why do I get Unity instead of Classic when using NX? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<apricot1> koegs, danke :)
<quietschie> kann mir jemand helfen?
<quietschie> hi, ich hab ein problem beim einrichten von postfix als satelite
<apollo13> quietschie: wenn du ne ordentliche beschreibung lieferst sicherlich
<quietschie> mein username heißt user, und jetzt versucht er immer von user@domain zu senden, anstatt von dem mailkonto, das ich eingerichtet habe
<apollo13> quietschie: das ist keine sinnvolle beschreibung, konfigs und logs du herzeigen willst
<quietschie> hab grad erfahren, dass das vielleicht kein postfix problem ist
<quietschie> ist nicht so einfach zu beschreiben, sry, ich versuchs nochmal
<quietschie> also, ich will, dass meine anwendungen auf dem server mails verschicken können. Das sollen die über ein extra eingerichtetes Mail-Konto bei safe-mail.net
<quietschie> dazu habe ich postfix als satellite configuriert
<koegs> quietschie: dann nutz entweder nullmailer oder evtl. postfix + sasl
<quietschie> wenn ich jetzt mit mail -s was abschicken will, kommt nix an, und in /var/log/mail.log steht als from "user@safe-mail.net" was aber nicht meine adresse ist
<apollo13> wie gesagt configs und logs wir brauchen ;)
<apollo13> + debug level höher derehen
<quietschie> koegs: ich hab das wie unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Postfix beschrieben configuriert und auch die email-adresse + passwort per sasl_password datei hinterlegt
<kubine> Title: Postfix › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<quietschie> welche configs, welche logs?
<apollo13> mail.* und master.cf
<quietschie> wo ist die master.cf?
<apollo13> ich hab mich verschrieben, ich meinte main.cf, aber wenn du so wenig ahnung von postfix hast würde ich die finger davon lassen
<quietschie> cooler ratschlag
<quietschie> wo die main.cf ist, weiß ich übrigens
<quietschie> main.cf http://pastebin.com/WgxqbeAm
<kubine> Title: main.cf - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<quietschie> http://pastebin.com/qCX07Pja
<kubine> Title: mail.log - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<quietschie> mail.err ist leer
<apollo13> erstmals wäre es sinnvoll dem system ordentliche namen zu geben: myhostname = ubuntu fällt nicht unter sinnvoll, gib dem system seinen richtigen namen
<quietschie> das ganze läuft auf nem cluster und hat keine dns
<apollo13> du machst mir angst
<quietschie> keine sorge, ich betreue nicht das cluster
<apollo13> schau dir mal die erste zeile an
<apollo13> DA_Server_Kaup ist kaum sinnvoll
<apollo13> dass safe-mail sich weigert das anzunehmen ist irgendwie naheliegend
<apricot1> Heureka, NXServer läuft korrekt mit folgenden Einstellungen am client: Configure/Desktop (Unix und Custom) / Settings: 'gnome-session --session=ubuntu-2d' - Und natürlich bei Configure/Display mit Custom die entsprechende Monitorauflösung beim Client einstellen.
<Damagoo> Ist es möglich aus einem private ssh key wieder den .pub zu erstellen ?
<apricot1> Damagoo, klar und deutlich: NEIN
<Damagoo> schade ....
<apollo13> Damagoo: kommt auf den ssh key an
<apricot1> sorry ich dachte andersrum :)
<Damagoo> apollo13: np 
<quietschie> apollo13: ja genau, und jetzt kommen wir wieder zu meiner eigentlichen Frage
<koegs> quietschie: nochmal, nullmailer ist für so eine Aufgabe sinnvoller..
<Damagoo> apollo13: okay kannst mir auf die Sprünge helfen 
<koegs> dann /etc/mailname anpassen, damit der Absender stimmt, der Userpart wird halt vom aktuellen Nutzer bestimmt
<apollo13> Damagoo: ssh-keygen -y (bitte zuerst manpage lesen)
<quietschie> nullmailer ist ne alternative zu postfix?
<Damagoo> danke apollo13 werde ich mich sofort ran machen 
<apollo13> koegs: nullmailer macht doch keine auth
<apricot1> Damagoo, due kannst aus dem private-key immer wieder einen neuen public-key erstellen! gucksu hier: http://www.jfranken.de/homepages/johannes/vortraege/ssh1_inhalt.de.html
<kubine> Title: OpenSSH Grundlagen (at www.jfranken.de)
<apollo13> quietschie: ja, dein postfix authed sich nicht gegenüber safemail
<quietschie> und wie bring ichs dazu?
<apollo13> apricot1: ich habs auch anders rum gelesen drum "kommt auf den ssh-key an", bei den geblacklisteten sollte es möglich sein^^
<apollo13> quietschie: zuerst mal postfix auf verbose umschalten
<apricot1> in dem link, den ich geschickt hab, sucht du nach: "Wer seinen Publickey verlegt hat,"
<koegs> apollo13: nullmailer kann auth beim smtp, nur kein SSL :(
<apollo13> koegs: auth ohne SSL ist kein auth :þ
<quietschie> ich brauch keine ssl verschlüsselung
<quietschie> spart das arbeit`?
<apollo13> aua
<apollo13> damit hat sich für mich alles erledigt :)
<quietschie> ich will, dass mails verschickt werden, deren inhalt ist nicht vertraulich
<apollo13> dann stell das loglevel nach und schau was genau passiert
<apollo13> loglevel hoch*
<quietschie> (entschuldige, dass ich lebe und atme) wie mach ich das?
<apollo13> http://www.postfix.org/DEBUG_README.html
<kubine> Title: Postfix Debugging Howto (at www.postfix.org)
<quietschie> danke
<Damagoo> danke apollo13 und apricot1 hat Prima geklappt
<apricot1> erstmal danke und bye :)
<quietschie> apollo13: also, ich habs auf verbose gesetzt, und neugestartet. versucht ne mail zu schreiben, log-file sieht auch nicht anders aus, also der neue log eintrag ist identisch zum alten
<quietschie> kommt das user@ von postfix oder macht das "mail"?
<apollo13> wie heißt der user mit dem du gerade eingeloggt bist? der heißt user? wie verschickst du die mails exakt?
<apollo13> aber ja du willst mal my* in postfix ordentlich machen, dann hängt er vlt nicht @safe-mail.net an
<quietschie>  mail -s "Diplomarbeits-Server" Daniel.Kaupp@gmx.de < textfile.txt
<quietschie> user heißt user
<apollo13> ja dann ist klar dass er als user verschicken versucht
<quietschie> und wie bring ich ihn dazu, von da-server-kaupp@safe-mauil.net zu verschicken?
<apollo13> das ist nicht das was ein sattelite system macht
<quietschie> ok? sondern?
<apollo13> sendmail leitet mails weiter
<apollo13> äh
<apollo13> satellite*
<apollo13> wenn du mail … sagst generiet postfix ein mail von "user" and Danie…@gmx.de und gibt das so an safe-mail
<apollo13> konfigurier postfix so um dass er es als user@fqdn verschickt
<quietschie> ich hab keinen fqdn
<apollo13> dann wird dich jeder vernünftige mailserver ablehnen
<quietschie> ich hab ja nichtmal nen domainname
<apollo13> egal, du musst postfix dennoch sagen dass er dort was halbwegs sinnvolles anhängen soll
<quietschie> ne ip gilt da wohl nicht
<quietschie> wenn ich direkt per smtp die email-adresse beschicken will, geht das?
<apollo13> hu, postfix spricht auch nur smtp mit safe-mail ;)
<apollo13> wie gesagt, stell erstmal sicher dass postfix die mail mit from=user@something_sinnvoll verschickt
<apollo13> wenn du nicht in der lage bist das auf so einem pc zu machen, dann leite die mail erstmals intern so weiter bis du auf nen border-smtp-server kommst der das machen kann
<apollo13> dann kannst du das intern ohne viel denken machen
<wanja> hallo an alle,
<quietschie> ok, ich probier das mal, danke
<apollo13> aber wie gesagt; würdest du zb an meine server schicken würdest du sofort ein reject bekommen weil dein fqdn nicht mitm reverse von der ip übereinstimmt (oder der fqdn nicht auf diese ip auflöst)
<wanja> Ich habe einen kleinen Server (ubuntu-server 10.04) Zuhause laufen, auf dem ich gerne jeden Tag zu einer bestimmten Uhrzeit eine Synchronisierung zwischen einem Verzeichnis auf der Serverfestplatte und einem Verzeichnis auf einer USB-Festplatte durchführen würde. Kennt da jemand ein passendes Programm für? Meine Google-Recherche hat mich da leider nicht wirklich weiter gebracht
<dAnjou> wanja: rsync in nem cronjob wäre das basiswerkzeug dafür
<wanja> dAnjou: Was ist ein cronjob?
<dAnjou> wanja: die manpage für rsync is aber pflicht, damit nix in die hose geht
<sdx23> !Cron > wanja 
<kubine> wanja: Informationen zu Cron finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Cron
<dAnjou> wanja: als serverbetreiber, darfst du das gern selbst bei wikipedia nachlesen
<dAnjou> oder da
<wanja> ok
<dAnjou> wanja: es gibt aber sicher noch andere etwas bequemere tools
<dAnjou> wanja: wie hastn du gegooglet?
<dAnjou> auf deutsch kommste da nicht weit
<wanja> ja auf deutsch, stimmt ich sollte es vielleicht nochmal auf englisch probieren
<dAnjou> wanja: und vllt. auch backup als stichwort probieren
<dAnjou> allerdings findet man da auch schon was im uu-wiki
<kraanesch> hi
<dAnjou> wanja: hier zB http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Skripte/Backup_mit_RSYNC
<kubine> Title: Backup mit RSYNC › Skripte › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dAnjou> wanja: oder hier http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datensicherung#Konsolenprogramme
<kubine> Title: Datensicherung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<kraanesch> ich hab hier einen laptop mit ubuntu 10.04 von einem freund, der wohl beim dist-upgrade abgestuerzt ist
<kraanesch> wenn ich apt-get -f install probiere bekomme ich immer diesen fehler
<wanja> dAnjou: Oh, das liest sich auf den ersten Blick interessant, ich werde mir das mal ansehen. Erstmal vielen Dank für deine Unterstützung
<dadrc> kraanesch, wenn er lang ist, bitte pastebin
<kraanesch> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<dadrc> Und was passiert, wenn du das machst?
<dAnjou> kraanesch: with *NO* packages .. hintendran
<kraanesch> http://pastebin.com/d9DS4fUD das ist der gesamte output
<kubine> Title: he following packages have unmet dependencies: gnome-control-center: Depends: - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<dadrc> kraanesch, die letzte Zeile schlägt ja schon eine Lösung vor.
<dadrc> Was passiert, wenn du das ausführst?
<kraanesch> root@ubuntu:/# apt-get -f install
<kraanesch> http://pastebin.com/YAFJqbEy
<kubine> Title: Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree Reading state in - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<kraanesch> produziert auch nur einen error
<kraanesch> ich bin per chroot von der livecd im system
<dAnjou> kraanesch: schonmal über den schmerzfreien weg backup+neuinstallation nachgedacht?
<dAnjou> nur nen vorschlag
<kraanesch> ich wollte es erst auf dem weg probieren
<dadrc> kraanesch, dann gib uns mal bitte die sources.list von dem system
<dAnjou> die letzte zeile hört sich stark nach PPA-verseuchung an
<kraanesch> http://pastebin.com/Fjd0BePC
<kubine> Title: # deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 9.04 _Jaunty Jackalope_ - Release i386 (20090420.1)]/ jaunty - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<dAnjou> oder sonstwie komisch installierten paketen
<dAnjou> dadrc: /etc/sources-list.d/ ;)
<dadrc> kraanesch, das ist eine sources.list von 12.04
<jokrebel>  : kraanesch: . Paste bitte ein "lsb_release -a" und die komplette Ausgabe von "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade". (Über einen NoPaste-Service wie zB.: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ )  Danke.
<kubine> Title: Neuer Eintrag › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<dAnjou> dadrc: wenn das upgrade abgeranzt is, kann die doch durchaus schon so aussehen
<dAnjou> soweit ich weiß, wird die immer ziemlich am anfang umgestellt
<dadrc> Jo, erklärt aber, wieso da alles mit den Abhängigkeiten schiefläuft.
<kraanesch> http://pastebin.com/zWbvQtx1
<kubine> Title: No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID: Ubuntu Description: Ubuntu 10.04 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
 * dAnjou bleibt bei der neuinstallation und geht jetz wieder :P
<dadrc> kraanesch, auf jeden Fall erstmal alle Nutzerdaten wegsichern
<kraanesch> schon erledigt
<dadrc> Sehr gut
<dadrc> Dann kannst du versuchen, das Update in 'nem Terminal mit "do-release-upgrade" nochmal zu starten. Wenn's klappt, gut. Wenn nicht, kommst du wohl um die Neuinstallation nicht herum
<kraanesch> danke dann probier ich das
<kraanesch> http://pastebin.com/ZG1ktjTH
<kubine> Title: root@ubuntu:/# do-release-upgrade Traceback (most recent call last): File "/ - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<kraanesch> dann komm ich um die wohl nicht herum
<dadrc> Könntest jetzt versuchen, das zu beheben, aber ich denke, da hast du mehr Stress mit als mit einer frischen Version
<kraanesch> okaz
<kraanesch> danke
<jokrebel> kraanesch: Genau das selbe hatte ich grade erst auch mit nem Rechner von nem Freund, der auch meinte da irgendwas machen zu müssen, was er nicht mehr genau wusste. Und anstatt dass er dan _sofort_ anrief hat er halt erstmal auch hart ausgeschalten, was weis ich noch alles memacht, weils ja noch ein bisschen ging… Ende vom Lied: hab auch frisch installiert nach stundenlagen Rettungsversuchen.
<jokrebel> örks
<xdevid> Hallo zusammen ich bin neu auf Linux bzw. Ubuntu. Ich bin deswegen hier weil ich eure meinung bräuchte. Ich hätte 3 Fragen =) dann bin ich auch schon wieder weg :)
 * dAnjou can't wait
<jokrebel> !wf > xdevid
<kubine> xdevid: Um möglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte Folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht? Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so? Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversion wird verwendet? Gibt es Fehlermeldungen? Wenn ja, bitte nopasten, z.B. auf http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<xdevid> keine probleme eigentlich ich wollte nur fachmännische meinungen. Wusste net wo ich sonst fragen sollte
<jokrebel> xdevid: Allgemeine (Um-)fragen sind in #ubuntu-de-offtopic gut aufgehoben.
<xdevid> oki dann geh ich dahin, danke
<pat_ff> hallo
<ulrich> Möchte eine von zwei Festplatten austauschen. Die wird aber wohl zum Booten gebraucht. Kennt jemand dafür eine Anleitung?
<dadrc> ulrich, beschreib mal dein Setup. Was ist auf welcher Platte?
<ulrich> Bin leider etwas "ahnungslos". Hatte Windows drauf, dann Ubuntu dazu, GRUB_2 als Bootmanager. Was auf welcher Platte gelandet ist, habe ich nicht verfolgt...
<dadrc> ulrich, dann pack mal bitte `sudo fdisk -l` in einen Pastebin.
<dadrc> !pastebinit > ulrich 
<kubine> ulrich: Pastebinit ist ein Programm mit dem man Dateien pastebinit /zur/datei.txt und Ausgaben ls /etc|pastebinit direkt nopasten kann, wenn der Rechner ans Internet angebunden ist. Installieren kannst du es mit sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<als> GRUB startet nicht nach Auswechseln der primären Festplatte - was kann man tun?
<dadrc> Grub neu schreiben von 'ner Live-CD
<llewellyen> hallo zusammen
<k1l_> da Grub im MBR der ersten Platte war musst du ihn auch wieder in den MBR der ersten Platte schreiben.
<k1l_> !grub2 > als 
<kubine> als: Informationen zu GRUB_2 finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<k1l_> als: dort unter rettung und dann die version mit der Live-Cd/Stick
<als> Habe keine UBUNTU-Live-CD, wohl aber Knoppix- geht das auch von dort aus?
<k1l_> wenn der grub2 nutzt sollte das klappen
<llewellyen> wollte den cmus musikplayer fürs terminal installieren, bekomme im terminal darauf eine nachricht ich muss mein System als DECnet-Knoten konfigurieren. was bedeutet das genau?
<wanja> hallo alle
<wanja> ich habe eine blöde dummheit begangen und aus versehen / bin auf meinem ubuntu-server 12.04 gelöscht
<wanja> gibt es eine möglichkeit das irgendwie wiederherzustellen?
<Robert_Zenz> wanja, /bin ?
<wanja> ja
<wanja> leider
<Robert_Zenz> wanja, kein Problem, bsit nicht alleine. ;) http://serverfault.com/questions/297439/i-just-deleted-bin-whats-the-best-way-to-recover
<kubine> Title: linux - I just deleted "/bin". Whats the best way to recover? - Server Fault (at serverfault.com)
<k1l_> ich denke ein reinstall mit nem hoster-image und eine zurückspielen des backups ist da wesentlich schneller und einfacher
<wanja> ja also das problem ist, dass ich kein Backup habe
<wanja> ich habe glücklicherweise /home in einer separaten partition
<Tero21> wer schreibt mir denn?
<Tero21> ups
<Tero21> falsches fenster
<PBeck> hi
<PBeck> hi
<livesesssionbr0> hi
<leszek> hi
<xdev> Nabend zusammen jemand da? 
<k1l_> xdev: du hast 64bit?
<xdev> k1l_: ja 
<k1l_> installier einfach das skype 64bit paket. dann einfach das paket für 64 bit von der skype site laden
<xdev> oki das test ich mal danke für den tipp
<floogy> Hi
<kuckuck> Guten Abend
<kuckuck> in PowerTop habe ich gelesen das ich den NMI_Watchdog deaktivieren soll... ist das ratsamm?
<kuckuck> sinn des ganzen ist natürlich energie sparen
<floogy> Dann wahrscheinlich schon.
<kuckuck> ich hab bisschen darüber gelesen aber einfach so? es ist ja irgendwie für die fehlerabhandlung notwendig..
<jokrebel__> kuckuck: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Strom_sparen und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Energiesparmodi_mit_ACPI kennst Du schon?
<kubine> Title: Strom sparen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<kuckuck> jokrebel__,  ja aber hat mir nicht wirklich weitergeholfen... sowas wie bildschirm abdunkeln, BT auschalten ist ja sowieso klar
<matzexh> Gibts ne schnelle Möglichkeit die Bildschirmhelligkeit beim Anschließen an Strom bzw. entfernen des netzteiles zu steuern? Wollte das per tlp machen, finde da aber nichts passendes.
<sdx23> matzexh: acpi scripte
<guntbert> matzexh: bei mir passiert das "von selbst"
<matzexh> sdx23, danke
<matzexh> guntbert, -v?
<sdx23> matzexh: es gibt (bei diversen Thinkpads) eine Bios-Option die die maximale Helligkeit für den Batteriebetrieb heruntersetzt.
<matzexh> sdx23, also eine extra bios option für die bildschirmhelligkeit? oder meinst du die performance einstellung?
<guntbert> matzexh: ich hab da nix eingestellt, wenn ich Strom aussteck, reduziert sich die helligkeit (T60)
<sdx23> guntbert: Ja, afaik ist das auch Default. Man kann's aber auch deaktivieren, sodass auch für Batteriebetrieb die "volle" Helligkeit zur Verfügung steht.
<matzexh> guntbert, interessant, ist hier nicht so (X220) oder ich hab irgendwann daran was verstellt
<guntbert> matzexh: gehts dir darum, das überhaupt einzuschalten (wie ich vertsanden hab) oder zu konfigurieren, wie stark sich die helligkeit ändern soll?
<matzexh> guntbert, eigentlich will ich es schon konfigurieren, so wie ich es in 90% der fälle atm per hand einstelle
<matzexh> guntbert, aber ich denke der tipp von sdx23 mit acpi war schon hilfreich, ich les dazu gerade ein wenig
<guntbert> matzexh: dann ignorier mich - viel Spass noch :)
<matzexh> guntbert, danke ;)
<xubuntu242> installing xubunut, lol.
<x2013> hi
<x2013> hi
<Fuchs> hoho
<x2013> was gibt es neuischkeiten
<x2013> was ist ihr los
#ubuntu-de 2012-11-07
<Hodes> hey ich würde gerne meine daten von meiner externen auf mein netbook übertragen, leider sind da manche daten fehlerhaft, gibt es einen befehl der den kopiervorgang ohne fehlermecker durchführt?
<ppq> Hodes: welcher fehler tritt denn auf?
<Hodes> ppq: ach per drag&drop schießt er mir fehler raus. weiß gerade nicht genau was. versuche es jetzt gerade mit sudo cp /uvr
<Hodes> -uvr
<ppq> Hodes: ohne die fehlermeldung können wir da nichts zu sagen
<Hodes> ppq: jap wenn mit im terminal was kommt, sag ich bescheid :)
<Hodes> bin ich noch online?
<Hodes> aha anscheinend schoN :D
<GhostOverload> moin zusammen.
<GhostOverload> hab ein problem mit ejabbderd. hab den installiert, kann aber nun nicht mit anderen leuten chatten,  wen ich versuch von jemandem die auth. einzuholen krig ich im log ein  
<GhostOverload> <error code='404' type='cancel'><remote-server-not-found xmlns='urn:ietf:params:xml:ns:xmpp-stanzas'/></error>
<GhostOverload> wen ich aber den domain des andern an pinge, krig ich die IP
<HorstMumpitz> Guten Morgen. 
<Hodes> HorstMumpitz: moin
<GhostOverload> moin
<GhostOverload> wer ne antwort auf mein eJabberd Problem? :) 
<deem> GhostOverload: bist du nach einem tutorial vorgegangen oder hast du einfach drauf los konfiguriert?
<Hodes> ok das kopieren hat geklappt. aber weil ich das als root gemacht habe, is der jetzt gesperrt. gibt es eine lösung, wie ich daraus einen ordner mache, von dem ich aus von jedem os aus öffnen kann?
<GhostOverload> deem: hab den wiki eintrag von ubuntuusers.de verwendet.  zu erwähnen, ich habe auch einen MSN transporter, der funktioniert. 
<GhostOverload> deem: ist ja eigentlich nur das installieren und ein  dpkg-reconfigure  viel mehr nicht. 
<Hodes> sudo chown hodes /...
<Hodes> ??
<deem> GhostOverload: so weit ich weiß, sind die dns einträge zwingend notwndig, damit das funktioniert
<deem> GhostOverload: mein ejabberd läuft auf einem vserver und dafür musste ich auch dns einträge anlegen und die in der config eintragen
<Hodes> habs :)
<GhostOverload> deem: hab meinen auch auf einem vserver. ich hab in der DNS zone die SRV einträge _xmpp-client._tcp.  und  _xmpp-server._tcp.
<GhostOverload> deem: muss ich die in der config auch noch eintragen? 
<r2p2> hallöchen, mein arbeitskollege hat heute das anstehende update für ubuntu 12.04 ausgeführt - seit dem schießt der oom killer ständig anwendungen ab obwohl mehr als genug (>1gb) hauptspeicher verfügbar ist. bei mir gibts es keine probleme. ist jemandem sowas schon mal aufgefallen?
<HorstMumpitz> Ich bräuchte mal einen kleinen Denkanstoß bei folgender iptables Konfiguration: http://pastebin.com/guSm4kTv … soweit funktioniert alles jedoch werden entgegen der Regel nicht alle outgoings zugelassen zB ping 
<kubine> Title: [Bash] #!/bin/bash iptables --flush iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 22 -j ACCE - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<HorstMumpitz> Das lässt mir mein ssh offen, ja. Hat aber nichts mit dem outgoing traffic zu tun 
<koegs> HorstMumpitz: kubine hat nur den Titel zu deiner Seite genannt...
<koegs> !bot
<kubine> koegs: Ich bin ein Bot. ;-)
<HorstMumpitz> oh sorry, ich hate gerade notch map geschaut. Bei der user info stand nur "normal user "
<koegs> HorstMumpitz: bin kein iptables Fachmann, aber laut wiki muss man noch mit der option "o" das Device angeben
<HorstMumpitz> koegs: ist das nicht optional, ansonsten bezieht es sich auf alle Devices? 
<deem> GhostOverload: was sind denn das für komische dns einträge? ich meinte eher sowas wie jabber.domain.tld, der dann auf die ip adresse zeigt und selbige domain kommt dann auch in die config datei
<GhostOverload> deem: ach, ja, das hab ich natürlich auch mit xmpp.domain.tld,  zeigt aber auf die selbe IP wie  domain.tld,  der server läuft auch auf dem 
<GhostOverload> deem: die SRV hab ich gemeint, werden von jabber, bzw, XMPP verwendet falls eben ein anderer server zuständig wäre.
<deem> GhostOverload: kannst du mal deine jabber config nopasten?
<deem> !nopaste > GhostOverload 
<kubine> GhostOverload: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<GhostOverload> deem: ok,  hast du unter http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/411627/
<kubine> Title: /etc/ejabberd/ejabberd.cfg › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<deem> GhostOverload: die domain dede.im gehört dir?
<GhostOverload> deem: jap. ist meine
<GhostOverload> domain selber zeigt auf den selben server, wo der ejabberd läuft
<pogay> moin, sollte einem 12.04 ubuntu bootable der suspend Node funktionieren?  Was ich sagen muss, dass auch eine feste 10.04 "out of the box" auf meinem Acer pkto suspend to ram nicht funkioniert.
<pogay> (aber es koennte ja sein, dass iso-bootables aus anderen grunden nicht mit suspend to ram funkionieren.)
<subz3r0> moin
<subz3r0> welchen geschwindigkeitszuwachs kann ich erwarten, wenn ich ne festplatte mit "zero" anstatt "urandom" überschreibe?
<subz3r0> grad kam ne neue disk an, die würd ich gerne einmal mit nullen oder urandom überschreiben
<ppq> mit zero ist die HDD der flaschenhals was durchsatz angeht. bei urandom nicht
<ppq> denk an bs=
<subz3r0> kann mir das einer beantworten so pi mal daumen? :)
<subz3r0> ppq, also doch eher urandom?
<subz3r0> bs= wollte ich weglassen?
<ppq> lol, ich meinte beides genau andersrum
<ppq> nimm zero, das ist schneller. und denk daran bs= zu setzen
<subz3r0> warum bs=xxx setzen?
<ppq> weil das nochmal schneller ist. wirf mal dd mit bs=10M an, brich es nach ner minute ab und mach das gleiche ohne bs
<ppq> dann siehst du den unterschied im durchsatz+
<ppq> achja, einfach mit strg+c abbrechen
<subz3r0> abbrechen is klar ;)
<subz3r0> meine erste wahl wäre auch zero gewesen, aber dachte ich frag mal nach erfahrungswerten :)
<subz3r0> welchen wert empfiehlste für bs= ? 10M?
<dadrc> Die Standardblockgröße dürfte 512B sein. Also 512 Bytes holen, auf die Platte schreiben, von vorne. Mit 10MB-Blöcken braucht das Ding deutlich weniger Schreibvorgänge → schneller.
<subz3r0> dadrc, hab noch ned geschaut wie die standardblöcke sind. ärger mich auch gerade. ne samsung kam zwar an, ist allerdings ne seagate... (ja ich weiss samsung hat die hdd-sparte verkauft)
<dadrc> Naja, 512B oder 4kB, was anderes ist ja garnicht aufm Markt.
<subz3r0> wollte eigentlich ne baugleiche zu den anderen haben. hoffe die seagate hält... aber das ot...
<subz3r0> dadrc, jo ich weiss. gehe aber mal von 512B aus. ist ja ne neuere disk
<ppq> welche werte für bs am schnellsten sind, schwankt von hdd zu hdd. hängt unter anderem vom cache ab und dem verwendeten controller
<ppq> für meine sata2 samsung f1 ist 10M am besten
<ppq> probiers halt aus
<swed> Hallo, es gibt doch ein Programm in der Art von htop mit dem ich sehen kann, was aktuell die Festplatte auslastet. Kann mir jemand den Namen verraten?
<ppq> iotop
<swed> danke genau das wars
<leszek> hi
<Megalas> #ubuntu
<Megalas> #wikipedia-de
<Megalas> Hallo!
<holstein> Megalas: /join #channel
<Megalas> holstein: Hallo!
<Megalas> holstein: Bitte!
<Megalas> holstein: Wärst du so nett.
<holstein> o/
<Megalas> holstein: Mir zu sagen wo ich ein Programmiererprogramm für C++ in Ubuntu finde?
<Damagoo> Vlt könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen ich stehe hier gerade auf dem Schlauch. Habe ein frisch installiertes Xubutu 12.04.01 auf meinem Desktop. Habe dort einen ssh Server installiert und kann mich im "internen" Netz auch auf den Desktop einloggen jedoch von außen klappt kein Login. Am Router ist der Port offen und Forwarded 
<Damagoo> hat da einer ne Idee woran es "noch" scheitern tut ?
<k1l_> Damagoo: das kann man von innerhalb des netzerks nicht testen
<grossing> Damagoo, lauscht der SSH Server auch auf IPs von außen?
<Damagoo> tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:22222          0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      0          8482        1004/sshd 
<Damagoo> ja tut er
<Damagoo> k1l_: ich logge mich per ssh auf meinem Firmen PC ein und versuche von da einen Connect zu mir @ home zu bekommen 
<Damagoo> das klappt aber nicht.... War vorher unter Sqeeze kein Problem 
<Damagoo> müsste hier also auch gehen.
<grossing> siehst du auf dem Server einen Einlog-Versuch? Fehler in den Logdateien?
<Damagoo> grossing: Nein
<Damagoo> die auth.log bleibt leer
<koegs> Damagoo: dann spaßeshalber mit tcpdump gucken ob überhaupt was auf dem Port ankommt :)
<Damagoo> koegs: okay ich mach mich mal ran 
<subz3r0> oder wireshark, wenns mit gui sein darf :)
<Damagoo> koegs: also laut tcpdump kommt was an 
<Damagoo> im Client aber -> Connection timed out
<koegs> Damagoo: also der openssh-server lauscht auf Port 22222 und dort kommt auch was an?
<Damagoo> tcpdump sagt ja 
<Damagoo> 3 Pakete dann gibt es ein TimeOut
<koegs> wo startest du den tcpdump? auf dem Server?
<Damagoo> ja
<koegs> irgendwas sonst an firewall oder /etc/hosts.allow konfiguriert?
<Damagoo> nein "nackte" INstallation weder in der hosts.allow noch .deny ist etwas eingetragen
<koegs> hm, also erstmal um es gesagt zu haben, openssh-server installieren und port weiterleiten reicht "normalerweise" vollkommen aus
<koegs> man muss nix besonderes weiter machen
<Damagoo> Ja ich hab das auch schon tausendmal gemacht 
<Damagoo> Frage mich auch was da nun schief geht gerade
<koegs> noch mehr spaß: "sudo /etc/init.d/ssh stop" und "sudo /usr/sbin/sshd -d" für debug-modus des ssh-servers
<Damagoo> koegs: Hm seh da nix was mir auffällt .... Werde erst einmal einkaufen gehen vlt komm ich später dahinter
<Damagoo> Danke euch für die Hilfe / Tips 
<bazZ1> moin, wie kann ich google chrome über das terminal installieren?
<ppq> bazZ1: mit dpkg -i
<bazZ1> ich bin nen linux noob leider
<bazZ1> :-(
<koegs> chrome oder chromium? letzterer ist in den repos
<ppq> bazZ1: http://www.google.de/intl/de/chrome/browser/ lad dir dort das .deb file runter für deine architektur (32 oder 64 bit). das kannst du dann im terminal mit 'sudo dpkg -i chrome-bla-blub.deb' installieren
<kubine> Title: Chrome-Browser (at www.google.de)
<ppq> so findest du raus, ob du 32 oder 64 hast: getconf LONG_BIT
<bazZ1> ich habe xbmcubuntu und will da chrome drauf haben per advanced launcher
<bazZ1> http://forum.xbmc.org/showthread.php?tid=113502
<bazZ1> funktioniert aber nicht
<ppq> wenn man das .deb paket installiert, wird automatisch ein repository hinzugefügt für updates
<bazZ1> ich kann mir das aber nicht runterladen
<bazZ1> bzw weiss nich wie ich es bekomme ohne gui
<subz3r0> wget www.blabla.de/deinebrowser.exe
<subz3r0> danach wie weiter oben beschrieben
<bazZ1> ah
<bazZ1> moment
<subz3r0> der dl von der webpage geht bei mir gerade allerdings auch nicht, sonst würde ich dir nen direkt link dahin geben
<ppq> https://dl.google.com/linux/direct/google-chrome-stable_current_i386.deb
<subz3r0> danke ppq
<ppq> 64 bit: https://dl.google.com/linux/direct/google-chrome-stable_current_amd64.deb
<subz3r0> bazZ1, also: 1. wget https://dl.google.com/linux/direct/google-chrome-stable_current_i386.deb  dann 2. dpkg -i google-chrome-stable_current_i386.deb
<bazZ1> long bit geht nich
<subz3r0> was heisst geht nicht=?
<bazZ1> not found
<subz3r0> im terminal?
<bazZ1> jep
<subz3r0> da steht dann entweder als ausgabe 32 oder 64
<subz3r0> mhh
<bazZ1> ich probiers mit der 32bit
<bazZ1> sieht gut aus
<subz3r0> uname -a
<subz3r0> versuch das mal
<bazZ1> jo 386
<bazZ1> thx
<bazZ1> ok is nun unten+
<subz3r0> dann wie oben von mir beschrieben
<subz3r0> punkt 1 und 2
<bazZ1> jo sieht gut aus
<bazZ1> sieht aus als ob es geklappt hat
<bazZ1> yeah
<subz3r0> frag mich allerdings was du ohne DE mit nem browser willst
<bazZ1> jetzt noch scnell das script basteln
<bazZ1> dann im launcher
<bazZ1> das geht
<subz3r0> na dann mal viel erfolg weiterhin :)
<bazZ1> sauber danke dir subz3r0
<subz3r0> naja das wget kam von mir, rest von ppq ;) aber gern 
<bazZ1> hätte da noch ne kleine frage
<bazZ1> wo kann ich DNS einträge meiner netzwerkkarte hinhzufügen?
<bazZ1> war doch irgendwo in der network.conf drin oder?
<maredebianum> stehen in /etc/resolv.conf (hat aber mit netzwerkkarte nicht viel zu tun), aber evtl. nutzt du networkmanager?
<bazZ1> is reines terminal das ich hier nutze
<bazZ1> kann ich also nich genau sagen ob der networkmanager drauf ist
<dAnjou> bazZ1: erklär mal ohne zu viele fachbegriffe, was du erreichen willst
<maredebianum> Netz händisch konfiguriert? Dann /etc/network/interfaces dns-nameservers	8.8.8.8
<bazZ1> ich will mir zwei dns server eintragen
<bazZ1> genau
<dAnjou> maredebianum: nich raten
<bazZ1> da bin ich gerade
<bazZ1> habs gefunden
<dAnjou> maredebianum: den nutzer ausfragen, was er wirklich will
<bazZ1> will mir zwei DNS server eintragen
<maredebianum>  bazZ1: wie hast du dein Netz denn konfiguriert? Da gibts mehrere Möglichkeiten
<bazZ1> ich muss es auf meinem client eintragen
<bazZ1> einfach die dns server eintragen in meiner interfaces config
<dAnjou> bazZ1: welche ubuntu-variante und version?
<maredebianum> bazZ1: du sprichst in Rätseln
<dAnjou> bazZ1: du sollst nich erzählen, was du glaubst tun zu müssen, sondern was am ende passieren soll
<bazZ1> xbmcubuntu
<dAnjou> dann können wir gezielt helfen
<bazZ1> hä ich habe gesagt ich möchte mit meine rechner 
<bazZ1> m rechner zwei DNS server ansteuern
<dAnjou> und das ist kein offizielles derivat?
<bazZ1> diese müssen eingetragen werden
<bazZ1> hä?
<bazZ1> ich will doch nur zwei DNS einträge hinzufügen...
<bazZ1> meiner netzwerkverbindung
<maredebianum> bazZ1: jetzt krieg erst mal raus, wie dein derivat Netzwerk konfiguriert
<dAnjou> das hat sich wohl schon erledigt hier
<bazZ1> ich probiere es mit den dns-nameserver eintrag in der interfaces config
<dAnjou> bazZ1: du hast offenbar nicht besonders viel schimmer, wovon du redest
<dAnjou> bazZ1: oder drückst dich falsch aus
<subz3r0> bazZ1, läuft das netzwerk denn schon?
<bazZ1> ja  netzwerk läuft
<subz3r0> warum trägste nicht die dns server in den router ein(sofern vorhanden=
<subz3r0> )
<subz3r0> wie heisst dein schnickschnack derivat nochmal? hab gerade den cache hier gelöscht
<dAnjou> man sollte sie auch nameserver nennen
<subz3r0> xbmcubuntu?
<dAnjou> xbmcbuntu
<bazZ1> xbmcubuntu 11.
<dAnjou> keine ahnung, ob das hier supportet wird
<bazZ1> habs noch nich im router eingetragen
<bazZ1> muss ich noch 
<dAnjou> bazZ1: und jetz lass mal die fachwörter beiseite, und erkläre ganz grob, was du erreichen willst
<dAnjou> und wie dein aktuelles netzwerk aussieht
<dAnjou> 2-3 rechner hinter nem router nehme ich an
<subz3r0> 11.10 = xbmcbuntu
<bazZ1> jep subz3r0
<dAnjou> und warum soll der eine nun 2 nameserver eingetragen bekommen?
<subz3r0> das ist mir auch schleierhaft
<subz3r0> als fallback? falls einer down is?
<bazZ1> ja
<dAnjou> das is nicht die antwort, die ich hören will
<dAnjou> warum trägst du die nich im router ein?
<subz3r0> bei 11.10 zumindest kannst du mehrere nameserver so adden: 1. sudo nano /etc/resolv.conf 2. zwei zeilen hinzügen z.B nameserver 123.123.123.123 und nameserver 234.234.234.234
<subz3r0> wie auch schon erwähnt wurde...
<subz3r0> aber warum und wieso ausgerechnet auf der einen maschine da ... kA :)
<dAnjou> man sollte nich voreilig zeug empfehlen
<subz3r0> ich würds im router eintragen und auf der kiste selbst die ip des routers zum auflösen eingeben
<dAnjou> es is nach wie vor unklar, was er will
<subz3r0> ?
<bazZ1> ok das werd ich mal machen subz3r0
<bazZ1> danke dir für deine hilfe
<dAnjou> nutzer tendieren dazu, alles mögliche zu probieren, was man ihnen vor die füße wirft
<subz3r0> er will nen fallback nameserver eintragen. die frage beantwortete er auch mit "ja"
<dAnjou> dann klappts nich und ihr system is zerschossen
<dAnjou> und dann kommen sie wieder her und der ganze spaß geht von vorne los
<dAnjou> mit mühseliger problemsuche, weil natürlich kein mensch mehr weiß, was gemacht wurde
<dAnjou> subz3r0: deshalb will er *zwei* haben
<subz3r0> dAnjou, es handelt sich dabei um ubuntu 11.10. so wie ich es ihm geschrieben habe stellt er weitere nameserver rein
<dAnjou> subz3r0: das is nich der grund, warum er sie *überhaupt* haben will
<subz3r0> wo ist das problem?
<bazZ1> so ein quatsch dAnjou
<subz3r0> *ein
<dAnjou> bazZ1: so hab *ich* das aber verstandne
<bazZ1> ich finde du bist einfach zu unhöflich, könntest den leuten mal bissl netter entgegentreten
<bazZ1> magst bestimmt super kenntnisse haben, davor habe ich respekt aber eine art den leuten entgegen zu treten auf eine höfliche art und weise...
<bazZ1> subz3r0: hat es sehr nett gemacht und versucht mich zu verstehen und hat mich nicht gleich als schlecht dargestellt...
<subz3r0> bazZ1, der dAnjou hat schon recht. so vorgefertigte lösungsvorschläge wie von mir können irritieren oder gar mehr fehler machen. allerdings in deinem fall, war für mich eigentlich klar was du wolltest
<maredebianum> bazZ1: is ja gut jetzt, lies dich doch erst mal ein in DNS und krieg deine Systemkonfiguration raus.
<subz3r0> also hoffe ich doch mal :)
<daswort> Ich hab hier ein Blatt das zu groß für den Scanner ist. Deshalb habe ich ein paar Teilscanns die überlappen. Wie füge ich die am besten Zusammen? Mit Hugin hat das nicht funktioniert. Da kommen immer nur "Eiszapfen" raus.
<maredebianum> gimp?
<subz3r0> gimp
<subz3r0> !gimp > daswort 
<kubine> daswort: Informationen zu GIMP finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GIMP
<dAnjou> bazZ1: ich nehme die kritik an. allerdings hast du dich auch nicht besonders gut angestellt, überhaupt hilfe zu bekommen.
<dAnjou> daswort: für gimp sollten natürlich bilder "aus dem scanner kommen"
<dAnjou> daswort: manche programme machen ja direkt ein pdf draus
<subz3r0> dAnjou, gimp kann kein pdf öffnen? mhh?
<maredebianum> pdfimages holt sie da wieder raus
<dAnjou> subz3r0: schon, is aber nich das schönste
<dAnjou> subz3r0: besonders weil in den pdf meiste auch nur bitmaps drin sind
<maredebianum> OK, am Workflow kann man immer arbeiten...
<subz3r0> copy n paste, jpeg erstellen. done
<subz3r0> aber ok :)
<dAnjou> maredebianum: den umweg kann man sich auch ersparen ;)
<dAnjou> bazZ1: das problem is, dass leute ankommen und glauben, sie wissen was zu tun ist. oft is das nicht der fall. deswegen sollten leute immer erzählen, was sie eigentlich erreichen wollen. dann kann man besser helfen
<maredebianum> dAnjou: ach so, du meinst es gibt scanner mit ocr? Da kommen doch immer Bilder raus?!?
<subz3r0> bazZ1, klappt es denn nun? wenn im router kein nameserver drin is, und du mit z.B "ping www.google." die adresse auflösen kannst sollte alles passen 
<subz3r0> abbrechen des ping commands mit strg+c :>
<dAnjou> maredebianum: nein. die scanprogramme erstellen schon bitmapbilder. allerdings gibt es einige, die die dann in pdf packen, weil das irgendwie "besser" is (keine ahnung).
<dAnjou> maredebianum: deswegen sollte man beim scannen eben drauf achten, dass das programm kein pdf erstellt
<daswort> dAnjou: und direkt aus dem scanner meint was?
<dAnjou> daswort: das hab ich in anführungszeichen gesetzt
<dAnjou> daswort: aus dem scanprogramm natürlich
<daswort> das verwirrt nur mehr dAnjou 
<dAnjou> zorry
<daswort> Das Einzige was ich in [:Gimp:] finde ist pandora und das hilft weniger als hugin…
<maredebianum> daswort: einbisschen translation und drehung sollte doch reichen?
<daswort> Leider nein.
<maredebianum> maredebianum: nicht so ganz einfach, dann. Mit wenig Überlappung bekommst du Schwierigkeiten bei der Parameterbestimmung, speziell wenns Polynomisch wird...
<maredebianum> daswort: Deswegen wahrscheinlich auch die Probleme mit hugin, ich würde jedenfalls  maximal  'ne reine Affintransformation vornehmen, und dann bestmöglich einpassen. Wenn der Scanner arg verzieht, dann ist das halt so (Übergänge etwas sichtbar)...
<maredebianum> daswort: Ansonsten mach ein Foto vom Ganzen und map die Teile da drauf, dann hast du allerdings zusätzlich mit Optik-Verzeichnung zu kämpfen...
<k4v_> ich hab ein problem mit einer externen usb3-platte, die über einen pc-card adapter angeschlossen ist. jedesmal wenn das notebook in den ruhezustand geht, kann ich anschließend die platte nicht mehr mounten. Ubuntu fragt mich nach dem passwort und dann: "Error unlocking device: cryptsetup exited with exit code 5"
<k4v_>  Device udisks-luks-uuid-e9032d5e-322e-4c0f-a872-d2bb19f35fa9-uid1000 already exists.
<daswort> Das Problem ist nicht dass der Scanner verzieht. Das Problem ist dass man manuell das nicht genau genug hinbekommt. Zumd. nicht mit vertretbaren Aufwand. Das gesamt Bild ist einfach zu groß. Selbst beim drehen um 0,1° bekomme ich ungenauigkeiten
<ppq> k4v_: dann erkennt ubuntu wohl nicht, dass der luks-container schon geöffnet/entschlüsselt ist. du könntest mit einem pm-hook einstellen, dass der beim suspend geschlossenwird (cryptsetup luksClose), ist auch etwas sicherer so ;)
<k4v_> ppq: und was mach in nun um meine platte wieder zu mounten?
<ppq> k4v_: ganz normal im dateimanager anklicken, du wirst dann aufs neue nach der passphrase gefragt.
<ppq> das wäre so der kompromiss
<k4v_> nee das funktioniert ja eben nicht. dort sehe ich schon zwei einträge für meine 1-TB-Platte, sowie das nicht mehr funktionierende device
<ppq> ja, aber wenn es vor dem suspend geschlossen wurde, kannst du es nach dem aufwachen wahrscheinlich wieder öffnen
<k4v_> ah okay.
<k4v_> und wie kann ich es jetzt hinbiegen ohne zu rebooten?
<ppq> k4v_: lies dich mal hier ein: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/pm-utils - du kannst dir dann einen eigenen hook dafür anlegen. der befehl lautet "cryptsetup luksClose udisks-luks-uuid-e9032d5e-322e-4c0f-a872-d2bb19f35fa9-uid1000"
<kubine> Title: pm-utils › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<k4v_> ppq: gerät ist beschäftigt (meint wohl busy)
<k4v_> kommt als antwort auf den befehl
<ppq> k4v_: das soll ja auch erst beim suspend ausgeführt werden und nicht jetzt von dir, manuell ;) ok, es vorher auszuhängen ist natürlich auch wichtig. das geht dann so:   umount /dev/mapper/udisks-luks-uuid-e9032d5e-322e-4c0f-a872-d2bb19f35fa9-uid1000 && cryptsetup luksClose udisks-luks-uuid-e9032d5e-322e-4c0f-a872-d2bb19f35fa9-uid1000
<ppq> wie gesagt, das ist der befehl für das script.
<k4v_> ah okay... dank dir
<k4v_> wär nur schön, wenn ich jetzt nicht gerade booten müsste, aber das scheint nicht anders zu gehen?
<ppq> das funktioniert *so* übrigens nur für den benutzer mit der uid 1000, sprich für den, den du zuerst angelegt hast - bei anderen heißt der automatisch erstellte luks-container dann anders.
<ppq> booten? hm?
<k4v_> naja ich hab jetzt die situation nach dem ruhezustand und komme nicht an die platte
<k4v_> ist angeblich busy, aber auch nicht mehr eingehängt
<ppq> achso, ja wenn du es nur eben spontan beheben willst, tut es der befehl auch. mit sudo vor "umount" und vor "cryptsetup".
<k4v_>  umount /dev/mapper/udisks-luks-uuid-e9032d5e-322e-4c0f-a872-d2bb19f35fa9-uid1000
<k4v_> umount: /dev/mapper/udisks-luks-uuid-e9032d5e-322e-4c0f-a872-d2bb19f35fa9-uid1000 ist laut „mtab“ nicht eingehängt
<k4v_> als root
<LupusE> hi
<ppq> k4v_: dann guck mal in die ausgabe von "mount" wie/wo das eingebunden ist
<ppq> dann "umount /dev/geraetedatei" oder "umount /pfad/zum/mountpunkt"
<ppq> +sudo jeweils
<eddie_> nabend, kann mir jemand mit openvpn helfen ?
<k1l_> !wf > eddie_ 
<kubine> eddie_: Um möglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte Folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht? Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so? Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversion wird verwendet? Gibt es Fehlermeldungen? Wenn ja, bitte nopasten, z.B. auf http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<eddie_> ubuntu 10.04, ich habe openvpn installiert bin soweit dass ich mit mit einem windows client die verbundung aufbauen kann und ebenfalls den openvpn server (nic> tun0, 10.0.8.1) anpingen kann.. der client bekommt eine die die ip 10.0.8.6 aus dem vpn-ip-pool.. nun möchte ich gerne mit dem vpn-client auf das LAN den openvpn-server (eth0 > 192.168.178.13) zugreifen .. hier komme ich leider nicht weiter :\
<eddie_> openvpn in der vers. 2.1.0
<eddie_> muss ich eine route definieren ?
<eddie_> keiner eine lösung ?
<k1l_> eddie_: vpn ist nicht so meine baustelle. aber vllt hat ja noch wer anders ne idee
<ppq> eddie_: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/OpenVPN#LAN-einbeziehen
<kubine> Title: OpenVPN › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<eddie_> ich lese mir den artikel mal durch, thanks vorerst ;)
<eddie_> jawohl, musste auf der fritzbox eine route einrichten und in der konf.datei des vpnservers die lan-route eintragen, die dem vpnclient mitgegeben werden.. ping und netzwerkfreigaben sind erreichbar.. vielen dank für eure hilfe, der ubuntu-beitrag hat sehr geholfen.. 
<ppq> joa, das wiki rockt
<jokrebel> TodesToaster: Alles klar mit Deiner Verbindung?!
#ubuntu-de 2012-11-08
<mubbes> Guten morgen zusammen!
<mubbes> ich versuche seit 2 Tagen einen NVIDIA Treiber zu installieren
<mubbes> ich benütze sonst ATI
<mubbes> ich habe alle alle Tutorials auf ubuntuusers über nvidia und xorg gelesen
<mubbes> und er sagt immer noch: Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0". Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual or fbconfig 
<mubbes> ich habe den neusten Treiber von X-SWAT, die xorg.conf modifiziert, sogar das kernel agb ausgeschaltet
<mubbes> nvidia settings funktioniert auch nicht: er sagt ich solle nvidia-xconfig laufen lassen! Ha! Dafür habe ich die xorg.conf nicht modifiziert
<mubbes> jemand schon/ noch wach?
<mubbes> ignoriert ihr mich?
<mubbes> ich suche auch gerne die Konfigurationsdateien und logs raus!
<mubbes> meine xorg.conf -> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/411647/
<kubine> Title: /etc/X11/xorg.conf › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<mubbes> Titel: /var/log/Xorg.0.log ubuntuusers.de › Ablage › /var/log/Xorg.0.log -> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/411652/
<kubine> Title: /var/log/Xorg.0.log › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<mubbes> kann ich vielleicht doch noch jemanden für mein Problem interessieren?
<mubbes> es geht um den kommerziellen NVIDIA Treiber
<mubbes> soweit ich aus der Xorg.0.log schlau werde findet xorg den nvidia Treiber nicht
<mubbes> nvidia-xconfig habe ich laufen lassen und die xorg.conf von Hand modifiziert
<mubbes> irgendwie unterhällt sich hier nur kubine mit mir und das ist ein bot :-(
<koegs> hast du mal auf die uhr geguckt?
<mubbes> guten morgen zusammen! jemand schon/ noch wach?
<Seymour> Hi, ich suche ein Programm, mit dem ich diese Notizzettel in PDFs einfügen kann
<Seymour> flpsed und PDFedit bringen es nicht
<Seymour> viel schlimmer: ich kann nix mehr installieren.
<Seymour> "Der dpkg-Prozess wurde unterbrochen; Sie müssen manuell »sudo dpkg --configure -a« ausführen, um das Problem zu beheben.
<Seymour> "
<Seymour> Und jedes Mal, wenn ich das mache, stürzt der Rechner irgendwann ab
<Seymour> wenn ich die Meldungen richtig interpretiere, bei der Bearbeitung eines uralten Kernel, der längst nimmer in Gebrauch ist
<swed> Hallo, wie stell ich es an, dass mein kompletter Traffic nach außen (jegliche Programme, Browser, Systemupdate, ssh, etc.) über einen Socks5 Proxy mit Authentifizierung geleitet wird. Interner Traffic soll außen vor bleiben.
<swed> Ich meine da jetzt nicht eine Lösung a'la Proxychains, mit der ich jede Anwendung persönlich behandeln muss.
<lalelu> Hi, ich möchte den vlc in 12.04 patchen  http://torrentstream.org/downloads/vlc/vlc-1.1.12.patch wie geht das?
<koegs> lalelu: warum dieser Patch und vor allem sieht er aus als wäre der für ne viel ältere VLC-Version als in 12.04 existent
<stevieh> lalelu: die sourcen "installieren" (also aus dem apt repository), patchen, paket bauen fertig. Gibts diverse HowTos dazu. Solltest aber drauf achten, dass der Patch auch gegen die VLC Version aus 12.04 geht.
<stevieh> jau, der vlc auf 12.04 ist 2.0.3...  da wäre -wenn er denn überhaupt noch nötig ist - Handarbeit angesagt.
<lalelu> ich würde halt gerne die torrentstreams an vlc übergeben, und nicht die Browserslösung betnutzen..
<deem> torrentstreams? klingt illegal
<lalelu> habe nur einen wiziwig gemacht :)
<lalelu> das ist russisch
<daswort> deem: torrentstream? Hört sich komisch nicht illegal an.
<deem> daswort: torrent klingt irgendwie immer gleich nach warez. in dem fall aber nicht. aber das wird ja auch ot =)
<lalelu> dann sag ichs mit Schröders Roadshow: : ....
<stevieh> lalelu: also a) rausbekommen, ob dieser Patch nicht eh schon im 2.0.3 drin ist, wenn nein, Sourcen holen und von Hand schauen, obs immer noch so grob passen würde. Dazu musste aber schon Ahnung von C haben...
<db> puh. jetzt hätte ich fast was gefragt. da habt ihr aber nochmal glück gehabt. ;-)
<swed> Hallo, wie stell ich es an, dass mein kompletter Traffic nach außen (jegliche Programme, Browser, Systemupdate, ssh, etc.) über einen Socks5 Proxy mit Authentifizierung geleitet wird. Interner Traffic soll außen vor bleiben.
<swed> Ich meine da jetzt nicht eine Lösung a'la Proxychains, mit der ich jede Anwendung persönlich behandeln muss.
<sb1980> nvidia und 12.10, das ist noch nicht wirklich ausgereift oder täusche ich mich?
<tododoc> wenn ich unbuntu livecd starte, findet gpartet meine festplatte. ich kann dann die platte partitionieren. starte ich den installer findet er szwar die hdd, aber die hdd hat keinen partitionen 
<tododoc> ich kann sie auch nicht neu partitionieren 
<tododoc> die platte ist eine sata hdd
<jokrebel> sb1980: Denke, da täuschst Du Dich. Aber beschreib Dein Problem doch etwas genauer und schick uns mal die Datei (bitte erst entpacken), die das schript "nvidia-bugreport.sh" erzeugt.
<jokrebel> !nopaste > sb1980
<kubine> sb1980: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<sb1980> jokrebel: ich kann auch ohne den bugreport sagen was mein problem ist: frische ubuntu installation ohne modifikationen. ich wähle in den softwarequellen nvidia-current oder auch nvidia-current-updates auch. danach starte ich neu und wenn ich dann nvidia-bugreport.sh ausführe, sagt er mir dass das modul NVIDIA nicht gefunden wird.
<sb1980> habe schon den trick versucht, alles zu purgen, die header neu runterzuladen und neu zu installieren
<sb1980> immer das gleiche
<jokrebel> sb1980: Ich persönlich kenn mich ja mit dem "Bugreport-Output" auch nicht so sehr aus, aber da steht _wesentlich_ mehr drin außer "Modul nicht gefunden" IIRC. Und hier herin gibt es auch Spezialisten grad für NVidia.
<tododoc> jemand ne idea bezüglich meiner hdd
<jokrebel> tododoc: Nach dem Partitionieren in GParted das "anwenden" vergessen?
<tododoc> nein
<tododoc> nach nem reboot sind die partiotionen auch angelegt
<tododoc> nur 12.04 findet nix (installer)
<jokrebel> tododoc: Welches Filesystem hast Du angelegt? Nach MiB ausgerichtet? zeig mal ein "sudo fdisk -l" aus dem LiveSystem heraus.
<tododoc> starte system eben mal neu 
<tododoc> ext4 /, ext4 /data
<tododoc> so hatte ich es angelegt
<tododoc> sata muss auf enhanced stehen bei compatible findet er die platte nicht
<jokrebel> …ooO( warum hat heut denn niemand Lust die _gesamten_Ausgaben_ zu NoPasten? )
<jokrebel> !pasten > tododoc
<kubine> tododoc: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<tododoc> sda1 83 limux, sda2 82 swap, sda3 5 erweitert, sda4 83 linux
<tododoc> kubine, danke für den tip, die infos kammen nach und nach und nicht als gruppenpost
<koegs> trotzdem so nicht zu analysieren...
<jokrebel> also bei mir kommt da wesentlich mehr, nach dem Befehl "sudo fdisk -l" und das sind auch wesentlich mehr als 3 Zeilen; deshalb der Hinweis auf den NoPasteservice.
<koegs> pack doch einfach mal die gesamte ausgabe in ein nopaste, so schwer ist das doch nicht...
<tododoc> ich bin übers ipad im irc chat 
<tododoc> mom
<tododoc2> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/411662/
<kubine> Title: tododoc - fdisk-l › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<tododoc2> Hat wer ne Idea bezüglich meines Problems?
<daswort> Das Problem ist was? tododoc2 
<tododoc2> Ich starte einen Lives (12.04). Die Festplatte wird unter gpartet gefunden und kann partitioniert werden. Des Installer findet zwar die Platte, jedoch aber nicht die Partitionen. Ich kann die platte vom installer auc nicht partitionieren.
<tododoc2> ping
<seven_> hi zusammen, wie kann ich unter ubuntu 12.04 server die startpriorität von mysql ändern?
<sdx23> seven_: Warum willst du das tun?
<ppq> seven_: so etwas wie eine startpriorität gibt es bei upstart nicht. du kannst deine "start on" abhängigkeiten in der entsprechenden .conf datei ändern, anders geht das leider nicht. siehe auch http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Upstart
<kubine> Title: Upstart › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ppq> oder meinst du jetzt nice-werte der prozesse?
<seven_> sdx23: weil zarafa beim start nicht auf mysql kommt und dadurch nicht startet
<ppq> in dem fall wäre es sinniger, die .conf datei für zarafa (was auch immer das ist) so anzupassen (ggf. anlegen), dass mysql in den start on abhängigkeiten ist.
<sdx23> seven_: dann willst du in das zarafa-Startskript eine Abhängigkeit von mysqld eintragen.
<seven_> zur info, zarafa ist der linux "mailserver" statt exchange ;)
<seven_> Danke !
<seven_> dürfte nicht nur ich das problem haben http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/mysql-startet-verzoegert/
<kubine> Title: mysql startet verzögert › Serverdienste › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<seven_> leider weiss ich nicht, wie man eine abhängigkeit in upstart erstellt :/
<Mrokii> Hi. Hab vor einiger Zeit festgestellt, dass beim Doopelclick eines Links in Firefox (und anderen Apps) ein Context-Menü aufgeht mit option wie "Open in Firefox" und noch ein paar andere Sachen. Kann mich aber nicht dran erinnern, je irgendwas installiert zu haben, was das Ding erklären würde. Außerdem machen die Optionen eh' keinen Sinn, wenn das Menü in Firefox aufgeht. Kann man das irgendwie
<Mrokii> abstellen oder die Inhalte verändern?
<ppq> doppelklick auf links? *kopfkratz*
<Mrokii> Ja, wenn ich sie per linker Maustaste doppelt anklicke, damit sie markiert werden (für copy/paste).
<Mrokii> Also genau genommen meine ich die Adressleiste im Firefox (und in irgend einer anderen Anwendung...).
<Damagoo> Ich würde gerne auf einem Ubuntu Server einem User die UserID 1000 geben für sich und seine Gruppe wie könnte ich das anstellen ?
<beaver74> Damagoo, man useradd lesen (-u)
<Damagoo> okay
<beaver74> Damagoo, GID 1000 wäre mit -g zu setzen, die Gruppe müsste aber vorher erstellt werden
<koegs> usermod wäre bei bestehenden Usern wohl die bessere Wahl :)=
<beaver74> wohl wahr :)
<beaver74> Damagoo, siehe koegs ;)
<Guest65363> guten abend :)
<Guest65363> ich hab ein kleines Problem und hoffe mir kann hier geholfen werden ^_^
<Guest65363> und zwar habe ich auf meiner einen Festplatte 3 Partitionen erstellt, 2 davon sind mit Windows-OS bespielt. Wenn ich jetzt Ubuntu auf die dritte, noch freie Partition installieren möchte, zeigt er mir schon beim start der Live-CD an, das "keine Partitionen vorhanden sind" und er meine gesamte Platte löschen möchte
<Guest65363> Wenn ich linux sonst installiert habe, ging alles immer Reibungslos, auch mit Windows parallel... aber jetzt (ob das an 12.10 liegt, weiss ich nicht) will es einfach nicht funktionieren. Weder vom USB-Stick, noch von der CD
<Surras123> was kann ich dagegen tun? ^_^
<Surras123> der Clou an der Sache: starte ich die Live-Session von Ubuntu (unter der ich jetzt gerade auch chatte), zeigt er mir nun die Partitionen an, welche auf der Platte sind. Ich kann sie hier auch normal mounten usw.
<Surras123> hmm... niemand ne idee??
<Surras> test
<k1l_> Surras: erstelle doch jetzt aus der live-version die partitionen vorher und weise dann bei der partition die entsprechenden partitionen zu
<Surras> würde ich gerne, nur wenn ich z.B. GParted starte, findet er dort wiederum keine Partitionen
<meho> guten Abend. Gibt es Alternativen zu LDAP? Für mich ist das ding ein wenig zu overpowered? Was ist mit NIS? Kann man das noch einsetzen, für mein kleines Netzwerk?
<guest-vYwaNk> hi
<k1l_> Surras: ist das ne gpt platte vlt?
<Surras> blöde frage: woher weiss ich das?
<guest-vYwaNk> ich kann mich in mit meinem benutzernamen nicht mehr in ubuntu anmelden. wenn ich mich mit meinem pass anmelde kommt wieder der anmeldebildschirm...
<Surras> mit parted -l sagt er mir die platte enthält gültige GPT-Signaturen. aber keine "gültige vorgetäuschte MSDOS-Partitionstabelle"
<guest-vYwaNk> mit dem gastkonto komme ich ins system
<k1l_> guest-vYwaNk: nopaste mal die .xsession-errors aus dem home des entsprechenden users
<k1l_> !nopaste > guest-vYwaNk 
<kubine> guest-vYwaNk: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<Surras> anschließend fragt er mich, ob es eine GPT-Tabelle ist. Egal ob ich Ja oder Nein klicke, er sagt mir nur er kann /dev/sr0 nicht zum schreiben öffnen (Dateisystem ist nur lesbar)
<k1l_> Surras: ich hab selber mit gpt noch ncihts zu tun gehabt.
<k1l_> Surras: ist das nen (u)efi laptop?
<Surras> nein, ein Computer mit nem H55 Gigabyte-Board
<Surras> da ist noch kein UEFI drauf
<k1l_> dann fand es wohl windows gut ne gpt anzulegen? was für eine platte ist das? kannst du mal ein "sudo fdisk -l" (hinten kleines L) nopasten?
<ppq> und "sudo gdisk -l" sonst :)
<ppq> wobei man da glaub ich auch das device angeben muss
<Surras> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/411667/
<kubine> Title: fdisk -l › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Surras> die erste Zeile sagt zwar schon viel aus, aber ich kann damit irgendwie nichts anfangen :/
<k1l_> da haben wir das problem. ist ne gpt  partitionstabelle. und bei einer msdos tabelle hättest du eh probleme, weil du schon 4 primäre partitionen hast.
<ppq> Surras: "sudo gdisk -l /dev/sda" noch bitte
<ppq> in nen pastebin wieder :)
<guest-xSn9ky> k1l_, ich kann nicht mit dem gast account auf die dateien von meinem benutzer zugreifen. ich hab die datei in der shell umgeleitet kann sie aber mit gast nicht öffnen. auch nicht mit chmod 777
<guest-xSn9ky> kann ich in der shell direkt in pastebin umleiten? :)
<guest-xSn9ky> oder wie kann ich da machen
<Surras> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/411672/
<kubine> Title: gdisk -l /dev/sda › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Surras> bittesehr
<k1l_> guest-xSn9ky: ja, log dich mal per shell in deinen account ein. dann installierst du "pastebinit" und damit dann mit "pastebinit .xsession-errors" kannst du das direkt hochladen lassen. dann brauchst du nur noch den link hier zeigen. 
<ppq> Surras: hast du das -l vergessen?
<guest-xSn9ky> ok
<k1l_> guest-xSn9ky: ODER du startest einen live-Stick/cd und gehst von da aus online und greifst dann auf die datei zu.
<Surras> ppq: nein ^
<Surras> ^^
<ppq> Surras: okay, dann wähl mal punkt 2 (gpt) und guck was er dir so anzeigt
<Surras> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/411677/
<kubine> Title: Antwort: 2 › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Surras> hmm... hat er da jetzt was gemacht? :D oder nur gesagt, er könnte was machen?
<guest-xSn9ky> k1l_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1343314
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<ppq> Surras: huh, normalerweise zeigt er dann infos zu den partitionen. naja, macht nichts. drück mal q und dann enter.         "q      Quit  from  the  program  without saving your changes.  Use this option if you just wanted to view information or if you  make  a mistake and want to back out of all your changes."
<Surras> kann ich nicht, da er mich, sobald ich Antwort 2 auswähle, wieder in die Eingabe zurück schmeisst... sprich, er gibt mit den Text aus dem Pastebin aus und ich bin wieder in der Eingabe
<Surras> zum verrückt werden :(
<ppq> Surras: das klingt so, als ob da eine gpt tabelle existierte und dann beim partitionieren alles in der "emulierten" mbr partitionstabelle gelandet ist.
<Surras> hab mal eben die man durchgeblättert und dies gefunden:
<Surras> d      Use  main  GPT  header and rebuild the backup. This option is
<Surras>               likely to be useful if the backup GPT header has been damaged
<Surras>               or destroyed.
<ppq> es sind keine änderungen auf deine platte geschrieben worden bisher, keine sorge
<ppq> das macht gdisk nur dann, wenn man es explizit dazu auffordert. jedenfalls: an deiner stelle würde ich mit gdisk die komplette gpt inklusibe der "protective mbr" entfernen - dabei gehen alle daten verloren - und neu partitionieren. dann mit MBR, um solchen merkwürdigen problemen aus dem weg zu gehen.
<Surras> oder könnte es helfen wenn ich "gdisk -f" benutze?
<k1l_> guest-xSn9ky: guck mal nach welche rechte die .Xauthority bei dem user im home hat
<k1l_> guest-xSn9ky: an sonsten mal gucken ob die partitionen nicht voll sind.
<k1l_> guest-xSn9ky: und wichtig wäre auch zu wissen was denn vorher gemacht wurde /passiert ist
<Surras> hmm... eigentlich hatte ich ja meine Platte (mit einer Windows-CD) gelöscht und daraus dann 3 partitionen angelegt. Anschließend wurde ja ne saubere Win 7 und heute ne Win 8 installation nachgeschoben
<guest-xSn9ky> k1l_, : Xauthority hat rw für user sonst nichts
<ppq> Surras: gpt hat eben diese funktion die verhindert, dass es durch das anlegen einer neuen mbr partitionstabelle überschrieben wird. 
<guest-xSn9ky> ich weiß nicht was passiert ist, meine freundin war vorher dran :))
<k1l_> guest-xSn9ky: ok, dann ist das schonmal nicht das xauthority problem
<ppq> Surras: wegkriegen tut man gpt nur mit gdisk unter linux oder mit diskpart (clean) unter windows
<ppq> Surras: das dient als schutz gegen versehentliches überschreiben - leider etwas zu wirksam
<Surras> :( ohman, wieder neu installieren...
<Surras> ja ich merk schon...
<ppq> Surras: du musst nicht neu installieren, du kannst deine partitionen einzeln sichern und später komplett zurückspielen
<k1l_> Surras: mach dir mal gedanken über dein partitions-setup
<guest-xSn9ky> k1l_, : auf root hab ich noch 75 MB frei. Ist das zu knapp?
<Surras> k1l_: wie meinen?
<k1l_> unter msdos tabelle kannst du nur 4 primäre partionen anlegen. also musst du da mit erweiterten arbeiten
<k1l_> Surras: deine platte hat schon 4 primäre. wie würdest du da noch partitionen für ubuntu reinpacken wollen?
<k1l_> guest-xSn9ky: auf der festplatte? 
<Surras> hmm... macht sinn...
<k1l_> guest-xSn9ky: ja das wäre zu knapp
<guest-xSn9ky> k1l_: wie kann ich denn da am besten platz machen?
<Surras> ppq, : einzeln sichern würde ich gerne, wenn ich speicher zum auslagern der sicherungen hätte ;)
<k1l_> guest-xSn9ky: mal die apt-caches löschen: "sudo apt-get autoclean &&sudo apt-get autoremove"
<ppq> Surras: hm, kann nicht ein bekannter mal eben 500gb entbehren?
<guest-xSn9ky> k1l_, hab mit apt-get clean nun 200 MB frei.. ich probiers nun mal
<Surras> k1l_, : könnte ich denn die eine Primiäre Partition, welche noch frei ist, in eine erweitere umwandeln?
<k1l_> guest-xSn9ky: dann mal gucken ob du enn paar alte kernel löschen kannst. erstmal gucken welche kernel in /boot liegen. und dann die entsprechenden "linux-image-...." löschen. aber einen kernel übrig lassen :)
<Surras> ppq, : nein, alles keine Computer-Veteranen ^^ den reicht ein Rechner mit Internet *g*
<Surras> würde es denn auch langen wenn ich mit GParted die Platte säubere und dann alles neu installiere? bzw. wie bekomm ich es dann hin, das ich Win 7 + 8 + Ubuntu drauf bekomme? (Da ja Windoof bekanntlich den Bootloader von Linux überschreibt... oder so ähnlich)
<ppq> Surras: soweit ich weiß, ist gparted noch nicht in der lage, eine gpt nachhaltig zu entfernen. wenn man mir gparted eine neue msdos (mbr) tabelle anlegt, bleibt gpt wieder erhalten...
<k1l_> Surras: das mit dem bootloader ist kein problem. entweder ubuntu als letztes installieren oder am ende den grub2 nochmal per live-cd installieren
<guest-xSn9ky> k1l_, so ich meld mich ma aus, danke schonma...
<guest-xSn9ky> cu
<Surras> k1l_, : das mit dem "als letztes", an dem Punkt bin ich ja hier gerade :P
<ppq> Surras: wenn du sowieso dualboot machen willst, kannst du auch von deiner win7-dvd booten, computerreparaturoptionen (o.ä.), da dann eine befehlszeile starten und mit diskpart (befehl: clean) gpt runterschmeißen. wie genau das geht, ist tausendfach im netz beschrieben. danach kannst du einfach die beiden windows installieren wie gewünscht und hinterher ubuntu. am besten einfach speicherplatz freilassen beim partitionieren im win setup
<k1l_> Surras: ja, aber da ist schon was schief gelaufen vorher
<ppq> Surras: am besten partitionierst du auch direkt mit diskpart, um sicherzugehen dass dir nicht wieder gpt untergejubelt wird
<Surras> k1l_, ppq: ok danke, ich werds wohl so machen. Das heisst, wieder ein Wochenende opfern um das zum laufen zu bringen ^^ 
<Surras> am liebsten würde ich ja nur mit Linux arbeiten, aber 1. bleibt das spielen auf der Strecke, und 2. muss man als Microsoft-Gold Partner auf Arbeit nunmal auch mit dem "Trend" mitgehen *g*... naja was solls
<Surras> Ich danke euch beiden aufjedenfall für die hilfe. Hat mich schonmal sehr weiter gebracht (von alleine wär ich nicht drauf gekommen)
<Surras> noch ne frage: kann ich meinen Nicknamen hier irgendwie "speichern"?
<ppq> Surras: ja, du kannst dich registrieren hier im freenode 
<Fuchs> Ja
<ppq> Surras: tipp mal /msg nickserv help register
<Fuchs> Surras:  http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup oder /msg nickserv help register  für die Kurzversion
<kubine> Title: freenode: frequently-asked questions (at freenode.net)
<guest-ijM4md> k1l_, bin wieder hier :) hab jetzt 330 MB frei und komme leider immer noch nicht ins system...
<guest-ijM4md> k1l_, mit gastaccount gehts aber komischerweise
<Surras> hmm... ob das jetz geklappt hat? ^^
<Surras> irgendwie zeigt er mir immer nur an, was ich geschrieben habe... aber er scheint mir nix zu registrieren
<Fuchs> Surras: dochdoch
<Fuchs> Surras: Du hast eine Mail bekommen mit dem letzten Schritt, bitte lesen und befolgen
<Fuchs> dann ist alles i.O. :) 
<Surras> tatsache :D
<Surras> wie kann ich nun testen, ob es richtig registriert wurde?
<Fuchs> mich fragen
<Fuchs> dann kann ich es Dir bestaetigen
<Surras> *Fuchs frag*
<Fuchs> Ja, ist alles okay :p 
<Surras> super :) dann verabschiede ich mich hiermit erstmal ^^ ich werd mir jetz noch schnell meinen persistent USB stick einrichten und dann schluss machen :)
<Surras> aufwiedersehen!
<Fuchs> schoenen Abend noch :) 
<k1l_> guest-ijM4md: 300mb von?
<k1l_> guest-ijM4md: wenn das unter 5% ist dann wird das auch nichts
<k1l_> guest-ijM4md: und der guest account speichert nichts auf der platte (deswegen ja guest account). deswegen stört den ein volles / oder /home nicht
<ppq> (mit tune2fs kann man den reservierten bereich sonst noch auf 1% setzen zur not)
<guest-ijM4md> k1l_, wie kann ich in der console den freien speicherplatz anzeigen lassen einer partition?
<k1l_> guest-ijM4md: df -h
<k1l_> zeigt den von allem an
<guest-ijM4md> jetz hab ichs, meine home partition is randvoll :(
<guest-ijM4md> dann mach ich mal platz... danke nochmal
<k1l_> dann würde ich da auch mal wild rumlöschen, ääähm,, sichern :)
<Bild> Hallo
<Bild> eine Frage , auf ubuntu hatte ich ein Programm dass mir meine Bilder automatisch eingelesen und sortiert  hat aber ich hab das hier auf meinem System nicht, wisst ihr welches das war?
<Bild> also es hat die HD durchsucht und alles schön sortiert bereit gestellt
<ppq> Bild: f-spot, gthumb, shotwell, digikam, ...
<ppq> Bild: früher war unter ubuntu f-spot vorinstalliert, bis einschließlich 10.04, vielleicht meinst du das
<IchEsseDichAuf> kann irgendwie kein upgrade auf 12.10 machen, nach dem ich die veröffentlichungshinweise weg klicke, werde ich nach passwort gefragt. nach dem userpasswort eingegeben habe, bricht mir der update-manager mit 255 fehler weg.
<dadrc> IchEsseDichAuf, start den Updatemanager bitte mal aus einem Terminal
<dadrc> Und gib uns dann die genaue Fehlermeldung in einem Pastebin
<IchEsseDichAuf> echo $?
<IchEsseDichAuf> 255
<dadrc> Mehr nicht? Kein Text?
<k1l_> mach einfach mal nen "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" ins terminal und zeig das dann per pastebin hier
<IchEsseDichAuf> http://pastebin.com/g3MWZ2HW
<kubine> Title: - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<jokrebel_> IchEsseDichAuf: Ist aber nicht die Ausgabe von den angeforderten Befehlen, oder?
<IchEsseDichAuf> jokrebel_: nein, die kommt noch
<IchEsseDichAuf> bzw hat apt-get dist-upgrade nichts zum apgraden, "0 aktualisiert, 0 neu installiert, 0 zu entfernen und 0 nicht aktualisiert."
<jokrebel_>  : IchEsseDichAuf:. Würden wir trotzdem gerne shen. Paste bitte ein "lsb_release -a" und die komplette Ausgabe von "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade". (Über einen NoPaste-Service wie zB.: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ )  Danke.
<kubine> Title: Neuer Eintrag › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<IchEsseDichAuf> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/411682/
<kubine> Title: kein dist upgrade möglich › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l_> IchEsseDichAuf: apt-get dist-upgrade ist kein 12.04 zu 12.10 upgrade
<IchEsseDichAuf> ok
<IchEsseDichAuf> was brauche ich?
<k1l_> und ist das da ein mint? und warum sind da opensuse repos drin? o_O
<k1l_> anyway. release prompt auf normal stellen (nicht LTS) in den quelleneinstellungen. dann "sudo do-release-manager"
<IchEsseDichAuf> da war mate aus mint, und ownCloud client aus opensuse
<k1l_> und bei den vielen fremdquellen wundert mich nicht, dass da was querfunken kann. gerade mit mint kram sollte man vorsichtig sein, die fummeln eine menge auch am updater rum
<IchEsseDichAuf> ok, danke
<soc> hallo
<soc> bei mir wird bei jeder anmeldung synaptic gestartet
<soc> ich hab schon sämtliche einstellungen durchforstet, aber ich finde nicht wo das eingestellt wurde
<soc> hab bereits in .config/autostart/ und in der entsprechenden xfce-gui nachgeschaut
<soc> kann mir jemand helfen? (Xubuntu 12.10)
#ubuntu-de 2012-11-09
<MisterX> nabend
<MisterX> ich habe eine zweite grafikkarte und einen dritten monitor und die eine oder andere auseinandersetzung mit meinem rechner
<MisterX> ich möchte aus den drei monitoren einen großen (= breiten…) desktop bilden
<MisterX> allerdings ist TwinView nur mit einer Karte möglich und insgesamt nicht das gelbe vom ei
<MisterX> und Xinerama beißt sich einerseits mit dem compositing, andererseits habe ich so witzige effekte, dass (bspw. bei LibreOffice) die Kontextmenüs, die in Monitor A getriggert werden, in Monitor B auftauchen
<MisterX> hat jemand eine idee, wie ich dem beikommen könnte?
<MisterX> RandR könnte ein punkt sein, aber da bin ich nicht sicher, wie ich's konfiguriere
<NekoX>  2265
<dAnjou> NekoX: nimm mal den channel aus deinem client
<NekoX> Warum?
<NekoX> Mein Client spinnt eh gerade.
<dAnjou> NekoX: weil du den channel zuspammst
<NekoX> Was mach ich denn? Ich bin noch ziemlich neu im IRC.
<dAnjou> 02:34:12 ::: NekoX [~horus@brln-4d0c79bc.pool.mediaWays.net] has joined #ubuntu-de
<dAnjou> 02:34:32 ::: NekoX [~horus@brln-4d0c79bc.pool.mediaWays.net] has quit (Remote host closed the connection)
<dAnjou> und das ca. 3mal die minute
<NekoX> Das ist mein Problem gerade. XChat beendet sich ohne Grund oder Meldung.
<dAnjou> zugegeben, genau jetzt mag das niemanden stören, aber morgen sieht das anders aus
<dAnjou> da wollen leute wieder hilfe hier
<NekoX> Bis dahin will ich das eigentlich geklärt haben, dass es NICHT mehr passiert.
<dAnjou> NekoX: dann nimm freenode solange ausm autoconnect
<dAnjou> und komm hiermit rein http://webchat.freenode.net/
<kubine> Title: freenode Web IRC (qwebirc) (at webchat.freenode.net)
<NekoX> Das kann ich machen. Aber momentan sieht es ja relativ stabil aus.
<Seymour> Servus, ich hab versucht, den Foxit  Reader zu installieren, da scheint was schief gelaufen zu sein: http://pastebin.com/jQ2hG55f
<kubine> Title: user@user-desktop:~/Downloads$ sudo dpkg -i FoxitReader_1.1.0_i386.deb [sudo] p - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<Seymour> Jedenfalls lässt er sich aus dem Startmenü heraus nicht starten
<sdx23> Seymour: aus dem Terminal starten, Meldungen be(tr)achten.
<Seymour> mit welchem Befehl denn? Ich weiß noch nicht mal, wie die executable heißt
<Seymour> ah jetzt ja
<sdx23> Die wird sinnigerweise mit "foxit" beginnen. Sonst `dpkg -L paketname`
<Seymour> error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<sdx23> Da hast du's: Nicht erfüllte Abhängigkeiten.
<Seymour> Na super ;-)
<Seymour> sdx23, das sagt mir überhaupt nix, was mach ich denn jetzt?
<sdx23> Nachsehen ob libgtk-x11-2.0 installiert ist. Vermutlich nicht, dann installieren.
<Seymour> Mein Synaptic ist aber kaputt
<sdx23> Dann solltest du das zuerst reparieren.
<Seymour> Oh es geht wieder
<Seymour> hat sich selbst repariert?!
<Seymour> Aber der findet auch kein Paket, das mit libgtk-x11 anfängt
<Seymour> er hat libgtk-vnc-2.0.0, das ist auch installiert
<Seymour> sdx23, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/error-while-loading-shared-libraries-libgtk-x11-2-0-so-0-a-921435/
<sdx23> libgtk2.0-0 - und du brauchst die 32bit version. ia32-libs 
<Seymour> sdx23, der meint es sei Teil von einem Paket namens gtk2.i686
<Seymour> das findet Synaptic aber ebenfalls nicht
<sdx23> Seymour: das ist auch kein Ubuntu, über was die da debattieren.
<Seymour> der naechste Hit sagt install libjpeg62:i386
<Seymour> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1939715
<kubine> Title: [SOLVED] Trouble installing and running Wakfu - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<sdx23> Lies was ich schrieb: 08:53:21 <+          sdx23> libgtk2.0-0 - und du brauchst die 32bit version. ia32-libs 
<Seymour> sdx23, das ist ein ganz anderes Forum, lies den Link, den ich darunter postete
<Seymour> ubuntuforums.org
<sdx23> Wieso sollte ich? Dein Problem und ich schrieb die Lösung hier schon. Wenn du meinst du wüsstest es besser, mach's selbst...
<Seymour> und wieso brauch ich auf nem 64bit-System die 32bit version?
<sdx23> Weil du ein 32bit Paket von Foxit installiert hast.
<Seymour> hatte ich nicht gesehen
<Seymour> libgtk2.0-0 ist bereits drauf
<Seymour> libjpeg62 ist ebenfalls bereits drauf, bis auf die development files
<sdx23> ia32-libs - darum geht's gerade. Die libgtk2.0-0:amd64 nützt nicht.
<sdx23> ia32-libs zieht libgtk2.0-0:i368 und die fehlt.
<Seymour> die zeigt synaptic aber gar nicht an
<Seymour> apt-get install ia32-libs-gtk libglib2.0-dev
<Seymour> sagt http://ask.unixmen.com/question/207/error-while-loading-shared-libraries-libgobject
<kubine> Title: Error While Loading Shared Libraries: libgobject-2.0.so.0 - ASK Unixmen: Linux Q Forum (at ask.unixmen.com)
<Seymour> und das lädt jetzt erst mal 39MB runter <g>
<sdx23> Das letztere Paket dürfte Unfug sein. Wie auch immer, ich bin dann wech.
<Orcor> guten Morgen ich hab Ubuntu 12.04 und seid gestern habe ich gemerkt das mein Firefox nicht mehr richtig funktioniert bzw  wenn ich was downloaden möchet egal ob bilder oder sonnst was kommt  erst das Fenster speichern unter.... ich klicke drauf dann passiert nichts bzw der ladet nicht  da kommt nicht das Fenster wo man sieht das der runter ladet was kann man dagegen tun?
<Orcor> ich hab auch gegoogelt  kommt nur Hilfe für Windows  konnte mir auch nicht helfen 
<dAnjou> Orcor: eventuell ein update und den browser nich neugestartet?
<dAnjou> sowas kann komisches verhalten hervorrufen
<Orcor> also ich mache meistens updates usw so: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get Upgrade bis jetzt hat alles geklappt und seid gestern kann ich nix mehr downloaden oder so 
<Orcor> wo her der Fehler im Firefox kommt kp
<dAnjou> Orcor: wenn beim update firefox dabei war, und der lief währenddessen und wurde seither nicht neugestartet, dann treten unter umständen komische sachen auf
<dAnjou> übrigens: *seit (!= seid) und *lädt (nicht ladet)
<Orcor> ich habe gesten pc 3 mal neu gestartet heute früh auch 
<dAnjou> ok
<Orcor> geht imemr noch nicht 
<dAnjou> dann starte mal mit neuem profil: firefox -ProfileManager
<dAnjou> und lade dann was runter
<Orcor> wie meinst du das neuen Profil?
<dAnjou> Orcor: firefox erstellt ein profil für dich, um einstellungen und addons zu speichern usw.
<dAnjou> und man kann mehrere haben
<dAnjou> z.B. für unterschiedliche nutzer
<Orcor> ach so das ist der eine Ordner im System oder nicht?
<dAnjou> und du erstellst jetzt ein neues, um einen frischen Fx zu haben
<dAnjou> Orcor: der liegt in deinem HOME
<Orcor> habe es vergessen wie man das neu erstellt 
<dAnjou> firefox -ProfileManager
<dAnjou> deswegen hab ichs dir ja gesagt
<Orcor> wo ist das in firefox
<dAnjou> konsole auf
<dAnjou> und dann das hier: firefox -ProfileManager
<Orcor> ok
<Orcor> danke habe neuen Profil erstellt nun teste ich ob es geht
<Seymour> ARGH! ICh SCHREIE!
<Seymour> all: jetzt hab ich es ENDLICH geschafft, den Foxit Reasder unter Linux ans Laufen zu bekommen, und was ist? Die Linux-Version kann KEINE NOTIZZETTEL?!
<Seymour> Ich brauch ein Linux-Programm, mit dem ich pdfs mit Kommentaren vershen kann. Wieso gibt's so was nicht?!?
<dAnjou> Seymour: evince
<dAnjou> der standard gnome reader
<dAnjou> und okular, der standard kde reader
<dAnjou> und nächstes mal das gebrülle vorm rechner lassen
<Seymour> dAnjou, das ist der standard-Dokumentenbetrachter, wo ist da die Kommentierfunktion?
<Orcor> dAnjou mit dem neuen Profiel geht alles wie früher  nur habe da keine Links mehr wie bei dem anderen profil hmm und viele Plugins weg
<dAnjou> Seymour: moment
<Seymour> dAnjou, hab schonb
<dAnjou> Orcor: keine angst, das is nich weg
<Seymour> komplizierter und besser versteckt geht das wohl nich
<Seymour> na immerhin funktioniert die online-Hilfe
<dAnjou> Seymour: jo, das is wirklich bisl schwer zu finden
<Orcor> dAnjou soll ich denn alten Ordner umbenennen?
<Orcor> und neuen wieder Löschen?
<dAnjou> Orcor: das bringts nich
<Orcor> was dann ?
<dAnjou> Orcor: ich schätze mal, dass irgendwas in den einstellungen kaputt is oder irgendein addon was kaputt macht
<dAnjou> Orcor: du kannst firefox irgendwie so starten, dass alle addons deaktiviert sind
<Orcor> und wenn ich wüsste was würde mir das elfen 
<dAnjou> dann hast du erstmal alle lesezeichen wieder und kannst addons nach und nach aktivieren
<dAnjou> Orcor: tja, das kann ich dir auch nich sagen
<Orcor> laut google bei win  ist da ne datei die man suchen muß und löshce dann geht alles wieder  nur unter Linux kan die nicht finden 
<dAnjou> Orcor: zeig mal, wo das gesagt wird
<Seymour> dAnjou,  und man kann sie nicht wieder entfernen. Was ein Schwachsinn.
<Orcor> das habe ich gestern gelesen mom suche es noch mal 
<Seymour> ersma kaffe
<Orcor> http://www.smg-modding.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=4107
<Orcor> laut dem link  muss ich die Datei downloads.rdf suchen 
<dAnjou> Orcor: ich guck mal und derweil liest du hier mal ein bisschen: https://support.mozilla.org/de/kb/Abgesicherter%20Modus#os=linux&browser=fx16
<kubine> Title: Abgesicherter Modus | Hilfe zu Firefox (at support.mozilla.org)
<Orcor> danke
<dAnjou> Orcor: der thread von deinem link ist von 2007
<dAnjou> steinalt, das funktioniert so nich mehr
<Orcor> aber könnte sein das das auch funktioniert oder nicht
<dAnjou> nope
<dAnjou> es kann sein, dass die datei jetzt downloads.sqlite is, aber ich weiß es nicht
<dAnjou> liegt bei mir in ~/.mozilla/firefox/0dxqwl3u.default
<dAnjou> kannst ja versuchen, die umzubenennen, aber auf eigenes risiko
<Orcor> ok
<Orcor> danke für die tips und hilfe ich muss nun raus hier muß weg vielleicht schreibt man sich im laufe des Tages 
<Seymour> jemand ne Ahnung, wie ich das Video auf http://www.landtag.nrw.de/portal/WWW/Webmaster/GB_I/I.1/video/on_demand_stream.jsp?id=7905 hier lokal runterladen kann?
<kubine> Title: Landtag NRW: (at www.landtag.nrw.de)
<dAnjou> Seymour: unterm video ist ein link für android. das ist ein RTSP stream. google sollte jetzt weiterhelfen.
<Seymour> dAnjou, ich hab jetzt aus Verzweiflung einfach den rtsp-link im VL geöffnet und konvertieren eingegeben und der speichert es als mp4
<Seymour> aber in echtzeit, und das Video ist 13 Stunden lang.
<Seymour> das muss doch anders gehen, dass es schneller geht?
<dAnjou> Seymour: das is n stream
<dAnjou> und ich kenne das rtsp-protokoll nich
<dAnjou> aber es kann sein, dass es das einfach nich zulässt
<Seymour> vor der Sommerpause hatten sie die Videos als RealMedia, da konnte man den download-Link einfach aus dieser rm-Datei extrahieren und absaugen
<Seymour> aber die haben da irgendwas geändert jetzt
<Seymour> AH!
<Seymour> dAnjou, ich hab den Trick
<Seymour> es war zu simplel
<Seymour> dan man muss einfach das rtsp: durch http: ersetzen m)))
<dAnjou> das war dann wohl nach dem motto security by obscurity
<dAnjou> oder es hat einfach einer vergessen, abzuschalten
<_d4vid> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kXfsIzTUa0M
<kubine> Title: Al-Gear - Integration (HD OFFICIAL VIDEO) - YouTube (at www.youtube.com)
<sb1980> ich habe immer noch am tag 4-5 crashed z.t. auch mit disk failures. ich habe keine idee mehr woher die kommen können http://paste.ubuntu.com/1345138/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<dadrc> memtest, badblocks durchlaufen lassen?
<sb1980> ...eben zb grad
<jokrebel> sb1980: Fehler reproduzierbar?
<dadrc> sb1980, memtest, badblocks durchlaufen lassen?
<sb1980> jokorebel: nein. tritt eifnach immer mal wieder auf. mal denke ich es hat mit audio zu tun. aber auch wenn ich dann die entsprechenden anwendungen auslasse, passierts auch
<sb1980> oft passiert es mit xchat, rythmbox und chromium
<sb1980> dadrc: nein, welche tools soll ich nehmen?
<dadrc> sb1980, memtest und badblocks :)
<dadrc> memtest kannst du beim Booten auswählen
<sb1980> ok und bei badblocks, welche params?
<dadrc> badblocks musst du von einer Live-CD oder einem Live-USB-Stick machen
<dadrc> Wichtig ist -n, damit deine Daten heile bleiben
<dadrc> ich benutz meistens -sn, dann kriegt man auch noch eine schöne Statusanzeige
<sb1980> ok thx. kann ich euch ein log posten das bei der fehlersuche hilft?
<dadrc> sb1980, erstmal die Hardware überprüfen
<dadrc> Die Symptome klingen leider eher nach Hardware.
<sb1980> die hardwaredefekte würden genau mit dem update auf 12.10 zusammenfallen
<sb1980> aber das kann antürlich trotzdme sein
<jokrebel> sb1980: Und auch mal nebenher die Temperaturen im Auge behalten falls Sensoren vorhanden.
<jokrebel> sb1980: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Lm_sensors
<kubine> Title: Lm sensors › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l_> gibts für unity eigentlich ein funktionierendes wetter applet für die leiste oben? indicator-weather kann ja keine daten mehr holen
<dadrc> muss man das nicht nur auf yahoo als quelle umstellen?
<k1l_> das klappt bei mir nicht :/
<dadrc> dann musst du wohl aus dem fenster gucken :P
<k1l_> :)
<dadrc> k1l_, https://launchpad.net/my-weather-indicator
<kubine> Title: my-weather-indicator in Launchpad (at launchpad.net)
<dadrc> der soll angeblich noch funktionieren
<k1l_> ok danke. teste mal
<jokrebel> warum wird denn eigentlich der weather-indicator (forecast) nicht repariert? Ich ging eigentlich davon aus, dass das nur ein temporäres Problem ist…
<k1l_> jokrebel: weil das auf nem google service gelaufen ist, der eingestellt wurde. und da hat wohl keiner bock das umzuprogrammieren
<Fussel> es geht auch yahoo als service
<Fussel> und bei dem weatherindicator funzt ja nur der forecast nicht
<Fussel> achso, ich sollte mal hochscrollen :>
<Fussel> da gibts irgendwie noch n my weather gedings
<dadrc> Fussel, du meinst das, das ich verlinkt hab?
<dadrc> Ja, das gibt es :)
<k1l_> Fussel: ich hab auf yahoo gestellt aber trotzdem hats nur 403 errors in der log gegeben.
<Fussel> ah, japs
<k1l_> ich teste jetzt mal das my-weaterh-ding nachdem ich endlich nen 12.10 ppa gefunden habe
<Fussel> autsch
<Fussel> bei mir errort das ding auch dauernd, aber es funktioniert :D
<k1l_> so! my-weather-indicator mit worldweatherservice liefert :)
<k1l_> https://launchpad.net/~atareao/+archive/atareao  das ist btw noch die seite mit den aktuellen 12.10 paketen
<kubine> Title: atareao-team : “atareao-team” team (at launchpad.net)
<k1l_> .
<dAnjou> titelschlagzeile heut im berliner kurier: Kopftuch-Mord (sinngemaesser untertitel: mann toetet seine frau weil die nich zurueck in die tuerkei wollte)
<k1l_> dAnjou: echan? :)
<dAnjou> kacke
<dAnjou> sorry
<spY|da> gibts ne möglichkeit alle systemlogs in /var/log zurückzusetzen? 
<ppq> spY|da: mit logrotate -f kannst du alles komprimieren lassen, dann hast du sie noch da für den fall der fälle
<dAnjou> loeschen(?)
<spY|da> dAnjou, niemals löschen 
<dAnjou> das von ppq is wohl besser :P
<dAnjou> ja, umbenennen
<dAnjou> zorry
<spY|da> ppq, danke, das hab ich gemacht, problem ist folgendes, ich habe update von 10.04 auf 12.04.1 gemacht, nun wartet er beim booten etwa 120 sek wegen der netzwerkeinstellungen und macht dann erst weiter, die ips sind aber alle korrekt vergeben, wo koennte ich nach dem fehler suchen?
<ppq> spY|da: nanu? du hast nicht zufällig einen fstab eintrag mit _netdev option?
<spY|da> nein nur meine uuids 
<ppq> merkwürdig
<spY|da> btw 10.04 server auf 12.04.1 server wenn das nen unterschied macht
<spY|da> ich weiss nicht wo zu schauen fuer genauere infos 
<ppq> spY|da: guck mal mit bootchart was da los ist --> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/BootChart
<kubine> Title: BootChart › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<spY|da> btw ich hab auf der console kein äöü 
<spY|da> ist das die aufgabe von locale oder muss ich mein keyboardlayout unter ubuntu aendern? 
<ppq> hast du x laufen? wenn ja, geht das spontan mit setxkbmap de. falls nicht, musst du 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration' ausführen zum ändern.
<ppq> locales setzen ist natürlich immer eine gute idee
<spY|da> ne ist nen serversystem ohne x 
<spY|da> locale ist gesetzt auf LANG="de_DE.UTF-8" 
<apollo13> ppq: ist keyboard-configuration noch immer broken?
<apollo13> man würde ja meinen die installationsroutine macht das richtig, aber hey…
<ppq> kommt iirc auf die installationsart an, apollo13 
<ppq> seh aber kein großes problem darin das mal eben zu reconfiguren. muss man mit tzdata genau so machen, wenn man zb. per debootstrap installiert hat
<elementz> nabend allerseits
<dAnjou> elementz: dein cloak is nicht richtig eingerichtet
<elementz> ich habe gestern das upgrade von oneiric nach precise durchgeführt. erst schien alles eingermassen reibungslos verlaufen zu sein; seit heute werden beim einloggen in den unity (3d) desktop das panel und der launcher nicht mehr angezeigt. 
<elementz> dAnjou: ?
<dAnjou> 17:04:12 ::: elementz [~elementz@f052136171.adsl.alicedsl.de] has joined #ubuntu-de
<dAnjou> 17:04:13 ::: elementz [~elementz@f052136171.adsl.alicedsl.de] has quit (Changing host)
<dAnjou> 17:04:13 ::: elementz [~elementz@unaffiliated/elementz] has joined #ubuntu-de
 * elementz googlet cloak
<dAnjou> wieso hastn du sowas: ~elementz@unaffiliated/elementz?
<dAnjou> elementz: bzgl. des problems guck mal hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Unity/FAQ
<kubine> Title: FAQ › Unity › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dAnjou> speziell: unity --reset (auf eigenes risiko .. wie immer)
<elementz> dAnjou: thx
<ryanS_> hallo, ich bin neu hier und habe ein Problem mit den xorg.conf von meinem xubuntu. Ich habe 2 Monitore. Der 2. soll links von meinem Hauptmonitor stehen. Jetzt habe ich das versucht mit den nvidia-settings zu konfigurieren. wenn ich alls root das ganze mit apply teste passt alles. Wenn ich alles in der xorg.conf speichere und den Rechner neu starte wird mir der zweite Monitor auf der rechten statt auf der linken Seite angezeit. Es wäre super wenn mir jemand
<grossing> auch für ryanS_ gilt die maximale Zeilenlänge von ca. 512 Zeichen im IRC
<dadrc> Du meldest dich als Root an?
<ryanS_> erst mal sorry, für den langen text
<ryanS_> +dadrc: nein, also ich starte die nvidia-settings mit sudo  
<dadrc> ryanS_, dann gib uns mal deine Xorg.conf in einem pastebin
<dadrc> !pastebinit > ryanS_ 
<kubine> ryanS_: Pastebinit ist ein Programm, mit dem man Dateien (`pastebinit /zur/datei.txt`) und Ausgaben (z.B. `ls /etc | pastebinit`) direkt nopasten kann, wenn der Rechner ans Internet angebunden ist. Installieren kannst du es mit `sudo apt-get install pastebinit`.
<ryanS_> kubine: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1345843/
<dadrc> kubine ist unser channelbot :)
<ryanS_> hehe
<dadrc> der große monitor müsste rechts stehen
<dadrc> also, das steht zumindest in der config
<ryanS_> ja
<dadrc> Schöner 2343 übrigens, hab ich auch :)
<dadrc> Na, änder mal Zeile 66 in  'Option         "metamodes" "DFP-0: nvidia-auto-select +0+0, DFP-1: nvidia-auto-select +2048+0; DFP-0: nvidia-auto-select +0+0; DFP-0: nvidia-auto-select +0+0"'
<dadrc> Dann sollte sich das nach einem Neustart erledigt haben
<ryanS_> okay, danke ich teste das gelich mal
<ryanS_> +dadrc: Leider hat es nicht funktioniert. Es kommt mir auch so vor, als würden die Einstellungen nach dem login irgenwie geändert...  
<ryanS_> wenn ich zum Test den kleinen als Master nutze wird mir auch der login auf dem kleinen angezeit. 
<dadrc> das kann sein, ja, die nvidia-settings können das pro nutzer ändern
<ryanS_> hmm
<ryanS_> +dadrc: erst mal danke, für die Hilfe... das muss ich wohl noch etwas googeln bis ich das problem gefunden habe... 
<dadrc> ryanS_, hab gerade keinen Rechner mit nvidia-Karte, aber guck mal in ~/.nvidia-settings.rc (oder so)
<ryanS_> ja, da bin ich auch grade drauf gestoßen... :) 
<romibi> hallo
<romibi> mein PC startet nicht mehr von alleine anständig... er bleibt beim boot-screen hängen und wenn ich da ESC drücke dann sehe ich: http://pastebin.com/mK4brCWT
<romibi> (Das mit Überprüfung kommt nicht immer aber dann ist "Password:" zwischen den sda-Zeilen)
<romibi> Wenn ich dann Enter drücke Bootet er normal... (Zuvor hatte ich mal im Debug-Boot xstart gestartet und da wollte er dann ein passwort erstellen was ich da auch gemacht hatte...)
<kubine> Title: bootproblem - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<romibi> und das ist jetzt wohl genau das Problem, aber wie beheben?
<ppq> romibi: kommt jedes mal die fsck-meldung?
<romibi> naja die Prüfung nicht aber die laufwerk-aufliestung ist jedes mal da wenn ich esc drücke
<romibi> aber das "Password:" ist immer irgendwo (teilweise mittendrin) und wenn ich dann Enter drücke macht er weiter und startet lightdm und so ganz normal
<ppq> merkwürdig. das wird eigentlich nur gefragt, wenn du aus irgendeinem grund in eine maintenance shell geworfen wirst
<ppq> pack bitte mal ein komplettes dmesg in einen pastebin. so geht das:      sudo apt-get install pastebinit && dmesg | pastebinit
<romibi> huch... ...eigenartig... ...jetzt ist er endlich mal selbst gestartet
<ppq> vorführeffekt :)
<ppq> naja, in dem fall bringt dmesg nichts
<ppq> mach das sonst mal, wenn das das nächste mal vorkommt. 
<romibi> wenn der doktor dran geht funktionierts... ...ich starte den pc jetzt mal noch mals ein paar mal und schau ob's wieder kommt
<ppq> ok
<romibi> ok
<romibi> noch ne frage... ...das ist ein pc der recht häufig (teilweise mehrmals täglich) nur kurz über Wake-On-LAN gestartet wird und der macht (nach meinem geschmak) dadurch viel zu häufig die fsck-überprüfungen...
<ppq> romibi: für ext2/ext3/ext4 dateisysteme geht das so: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dateisystemcheck#berpruefungs-Rhythmus-aendern
<kubine> Title: Dateisystemcheck › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<romibi> kann man die häufigkeit verändern bzw die fsck-überprüfung irgendwie auf "nach dem starten der Dienste" verschieben?
<romibi> ah ok
<romibi> das ist nur möglich und nötig bei ext-Filesystems oder?
<ppq> ja
<romibi> ok danke
<ulrich> Guten Abend zusammen!
<ulrich> Kann ich bei meinem Dell Vostro 1710 mit der Grafikkarte "INTEL INTEGRIERT GMA X3100" unter Ubuntu Linux einen zweiten Monitor anschließen?
<ulrich> Natürlich möchte ich auf dem zweiten Monitor nicht nur das gleiche sehen, wie auf dem Laptop-Monitor.
<apollo13> ulrich: probiers aus?
<ulrich> apollo13: dafür müsste ich erst den 2. Monitor kaufen - da dachte ich, ich kann vorher klären, ob das geht...
<dadrc> Geht
<seere> ulrich: vermutlich mit ziemlicher Sicherheit (natürlich gesetzt den Fall du hast zwei Anschlüsse ;))
<apollo13> ulrich: garantie können wir dir so oder so keine geben
<apollo13> aber es sollte gehen ™ 
<ulrich> seere: ja, ich habe einen VGA-Anschluss für den externen Monitor.
<ulrich> dadrc: danke für die Info.
<ulrich> apollo13: Garantie will ich auch nicht. Ich bin froh über jeden Hinweis.
<dadrc> Joa, war ja jetzt kein großer Aufwand :)
<dadrc> Hab hier 'nen Acer Easystore H340, die Kiste scheint Probleme mit ACPI zu haben, das ist auch bekannt. Gibt eine gefixte DSDT, aber irgendwie gibt es bei meinem 12.04 /proc/acpi/dsdt nicht mehr
<dadrc> Weiß jemand von euch, wo das bei 12.04 finde?
<dadrc> ah, nvm.
<Timsu> Kennt jemand eine Lösung für ein inkrementelles Backup von Daten auf Netzwerkfreigaben?
<ppq> Timsu: wie wär's mit rsync über ssh? damit sparst du dir die samba-/nfs-freigaben
<Timsu> naja, es wäre für mich am einfachsten, das backup auf den Windowsrechner zu machen, da dort der Wechselrahmen drin ist
<ppq> na, dann eben per rsync auf die mit cifs gemountete freigabe
<Timsu> und brauch ich für inkrementelles Backup nicht per rsync/rsnapshot die Möglichkeit Hardlinks anzulegen?
<ppq> rsync kopiert einfach rüber wenns was neues gibt
<Timsu> mh ich hab mich vielleicht etwas falsch ausgedrückt. Ich möchte snapshots haben, also die Möglichkeit auf ältere Datenbestände zuzugreigen
<ppq> ah.
<Timsu> rsnapshot kann das ja, aber das funktioniert ja nicht über smb
<Timsu> die möglichkeit mit den tar archiven ist mir zu unsicher
<ppq> es gab mal irgendein backup-tool (mit gui), das auf rsync basiert und snapshots in form von komprimierten verzeichnissen anlegt
<ppq> komme gerade nicht auf den namen
<Timsu> Ich habe aber einmal gelesen, das man ein Backup basierend auf Archiven vermeiden soll. (Wenn es nur einen kleinen Fehler auf der Platte gibt, geht das ganze Archiv nihct mehr)
<ppq> hm. das ist allerdings wahr
<Timsu> Gibt es vielleicht eine Alternative, die die Hardlinks quasi in eine Textdatei schreibt, welche vom Backupprogramm ausgewertet werden?
<ppq> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Back_In_Time klingt nützlich
<kubine> Title: Back In Time › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Timsu> Mh, das ist ja auch nur eine GUI für rsync oder?
<ppq> wobei da auch mit hardlinks hantiert wird, les ich grad.
<ppq> fällt mir auch nix weiter zu ein, sorry
<Timsu> Über smb sind generell keine Hardlinks möglich, oder?
<Timsu> Sehe gerade, es gibt einen Rsync client für Windows. Das heißt, es müsste mit rsnapshot klappen. Da bräuchte ich nur noch ein passendes Filesystem, mit dem die Hardlinks unter Linux funktionieren und ich unter Windows drauf zugreifen kann. NTFS oder ext2?
<xubuntu100> hi
<nevchen> sagtmal gibt es eine möglichkeit meinen bootprozess und auch den prozess des herunterfahrens loggen zu lassen bzw. in den logs irgendwo nachzuschauen?
<nevchen> da sind 1 - 2 hänger drin, denen ich einfach nicht auf die schliche komme
<dadrc> nevchen, bootchart schon ausprobiert?
<dadrc> Gerade für solche Hänger echt hilfreich
<nevchen> dadrc:  werd ich gleich mal schauen thx
<nevchen> viel nerviger als den boothänger finde ich allerdings den hänger beim herunterfahren
<nevchen> der rechner schaltet sich nicht von alleine aus
<nevchen> zumindest oft
<dadrc> Das hingegen klingt nach ACPI-Ärger
<nevchen> an sowas hab ich auch schon gedacht
<nevchen> ok wunderbar bootchart mal installiert
<nevchen> dadrc:  erstmal thx
#ubuntu-de 2012-11-10
<murx> hi, wie bekomm ich denn den dämlichen unity launcher von links nach unten?
<murx> (12.10)
<bekks> Gar nicht. 
<k1l> murx: das ist so nicht vorgesehen. du könntest einen anderen dock-launcher einsetzen
<murx> unbegreiflich, dass man den nicht verschiebe kann
<murx> z.b.?
<k1l> dir steht aber natürlich frei das zu programmieren, damit es besser einstellbar ist :)
<murx> ich bin ein dummer user - kein programmier genie ...
<k1l> awn, gnome-do, cairo. docky,... die liste ist da sehr lang
<murx> opensource hin oder her ...
<murx> grml - 
<passt2> hallo allerseits
<passt2> kenn sich hier jemand mit android4 aus?
<ppq> passt2: in #ubuntu-de-offtopic vielleicht ;)
<passt2> ja, ich weiß, das ist eigentlich offtopic.... 
<passt2> ok, habe #android-de gefunden :)
<TheBlackDazed> Hi ich habe hier einen USB infrarot Empfänger, welcher ab und zu mal die Devicenummer ändert im dev Verzeichns. Jetzt wollte ich einen eigenen Symlink per Udev erstellen, damit das Device immer an der selben Stelle erreichbar ist.
<TheBlackDazed> BUS=="usb", KERNEL=="hiddev?", ATTRS{idVendor}=="8087", ATTRS{idProduct}=="0024", SYMLINK+="remotectrl"
<TheBlackDazed>  /dev/remotectrl wird erstellt und die rechte sind auch in ordnung
<TheBlackDazed> nur liefert mir der symlink im gegensatz zum original keine daten
<dadrc> Spricht was dagegen, NAME zu nehmen? Damit kannst du den Device-Node direkt benennen
<TheBlackDazed> ach :)
<TheBlackDazed> ich versuchs
<TheBlackDazed_> Name macht nen Node, aber darüber kommt auch nichts. Ich frag mich, warum er das normale node auch erstellt
<TheBlackDazed_> das original funktioniert, meins nicht
<dreamon> Bekomme beim Installieren vom Virtualbox(update) folgende Meldung:
<dreamon> Zerstört vorhandenes Paket >virtualbox-4.1<, da /media/TEMP/Linux/virtualbox-4.2_4.2.4-81684~Ubuntu~oneiric_i386.deb <mit> virtualbox<auch>virtualbox< bereitstellt, mit welchem es in Konflikt steht.
<ThreeM> deinstalliere doch erstmal die alte version
<dreamon> ThreeM, Ok, mach ich. Bis dato ging es einfach so aufspielen
<dadrc> TheBlackDazed_, sicher, dass die Rechte stimmen
<dadrc> ?
<TheBlackDazed_> original 0 crw------- 1 root root 180, 0 Nov 10 16:05 /dev/usb/hiddev0 
<TheBlackDazed_> meins 0 crw------- 1 root root 180, 2 Nov 10 16:05 /dev/remotectrl 
<TheBlackDazed_> erstes geht, meins nicht 
<TheBlackDazed_> ich versteh auch nicht, warum er noch /dev/usb/hiddev0 erstellt
<TheBlackDazed_> @ dadrc 
<dadrc> ich auch nicht, sollte laut doku nicht passieren.
<romibi> hm jedesmal wenn beim booten fsck eine partition überprüft muss ich dann (danach oder währenddessen) ENTER drücken damit ubuntu weiter bootet... ...wenn ich ESC drücke (um vom Bootscreen zu den Meldungen zu kommen) sehe ich "Password:" 
<bekks> romibi: ESC bricht das ganze ab...
<SpeeFak> moin
<SpeeFak> wie starte ich eine prozesse unter einem anderen user dessen weiter prozesse aber unter dem selben gestarter werden
<SpeeFak> sprich ich starte ll $HOME mit "su user -c ll $HOME"
<SpeeFak> damit wird aber nicht das home von user angezeigt sonder das home des userser unster dem den obrigen befehl gestartet hab
<bekks> Und?
<SpeeFak> alle weiteren prozesse die unter user gestartet werden sollen aber unter user laufen 
<romibi> bekks: was meinst du mit "das ganze"? wenn ich direkt beim ersten blick auf den Bootscreen ESC drücke, dann bekomme ich die ausgaben was dass passiert... ...er bootet normal weiter nur wenn er einen fsck-auftrag hat dann  kommt das problem mit dem "Password:"
<TheBlackDazed_> dadrc: dank dir.. 
<bekks> romibi: Ich kann Dir nicht ganz folgen was Du da genau tust, und wann Du was drückst.
<SpeeFak> hmpf nu gehts
<dadrc> SpeeFak, $HOME wird von der Shell aufgelöst, bevor der Befehl ausgeführt wird
<SpeeFak> ich mekr das schon dadrc 
<SpeeFak> konkret gehts um vboxwebsrv
<SpeeFak> su - vboxphp -c vboxwebsrv      damit gehts
<SpeeFak> su  -u vboxphp tat nicht das wurde nut vboxwebsrv unter dem user vboxphp gestartet aber alle weitern prozesse wieder und meinem username
<SpeeFak> beim delugedemaon gehts z.b. mit sudo -u delugeuser deluged
<romibi> Scenario A: kein fsck-auftrag, bootet normal, keine eingabe nötig
<romibi> Scenario B: fsck-auftrag: bleibt ewig beim bootscreen stecken, ich drücke esc und sehe er hat fsck zeugs gemacht und will jetzt ein passwort. mit enter bootet er weiter
<romibi> Scenario C: fsck-auftrag: bootet ewig, irgendwann drücke ich enter, bootet dann weiter
<romibi> Scenario D: ich mache forcefsck und boote und mache beim ersten blick auf den bootscreen esc... ...er macht dann die fsck dinge und fragt mich zwischendrin nach nem password.... ....irgendwann nach der password frage enterdrücken und er bootet nach dem fsck normal, sonst nicht
<romibi> Scenario E: ich boote (ohne forcefsck) und mache beim ersten blick auf den bootscreen esc.. ..bootet normal
<romibi> bekks: so verständlicher?
<xubuntu850> HI
<xubuntu850> Can i ask something here please?
<xubuntu850> Is somebody online?
<dadrc> xubuntu850, you might be more comfortable in #ubuntu, this is a german channel
<xubuntu850> OK kein problem
<dadrc> oder so :)
<xubuntu850> i hätte eine Frage
<dadrc> sicher doch, einfach fragen.
<xubuntu850> wenn ich fragen darf ;)
<xubuntu850> Ok ich habe ein Pb mit USB boot von Xubuntu (
<xubuntu850> Kernel Panic)
<xubuntu850> And now i am installing Xubuntu 32bit
<xubuntu850> it works
<xubuntu850> entschuldigung
<xubuntu850> Jetzt habe ich 32 bit installiert
<xubuntu850> Mit dem 64 bit USB Stick war ich noch nicht mal in der LAge zu booten oderlive tzu probieren
<xubuntu850> Es ging überhauüt nicht
<xubuntu850> Obwhol ich ein 3200+ Athlon 64 bit habe
<xubuntu850> Hört sich das irgendwie seltsam oder wäre so weas typisch?
<dadrc> Hast du den genauen Text der Fehlermeldung?
<xubuntu850> (Ubuntu - ganz normal war totaaaaal langsaaaaaam ich habe direkt aufgegeben
<dadrc> Das hingegen ist bei der alten Hardware kein Wunder.
<dadrc> Unity ist da mittlerweile recht anspruchsvoll
<xubuntu850> mom das war panic ... zuruck zu text console... ich muss auf dem tablett schuen... aber ich hatte gegoogelt das es bestimmt ein Panic Kernel war
<dadrc> Klar, nur manchmal stehen da noch mehr Infos drin, die man gerne übersieht
<xubuntu850> Es ist eigentlich egal wenn du mir sagst das ich nicht viel verliere wenn ich 32bit benutzte stadt 64 bit
<xubuntu850> "panic occured, switsching back to text console" und die Tastatur hat ganz komisch beleuchtet
<xubuntu850> und ich könnt noch nicht mal xubuntu live sehen (ging aber mit ubuntu 64bit)
<dreamon> ThreeM, Danke. Geht!
<xubuntu850> Hallo
<xubuntu850> Ich würde so gerne die alte Kiste von meine Frau retten ;)
<dadrc> xubuntu850, 32bit mit pae ist meistens nicht schlechter als 64bit
<xubuntu850> ok dann werde ich bestimmt so weiter versuchen
<xubuntu850> Pfuiiii hier ist aber viel loss
<xubuntu850> Und was bist du? ;) ein Bot, ein Freiwilige? Ein bezahlte mitarbeiter von Ubuntu?
<jokrebel> aus nem 32bit ein 64bit (oder umgekehrt) zu machen geht nicht wirklich…
<xubuntu850> Unglaucblich das jemand jemand hier erreichen kann so unkompliziert!
<k1l_> xubuntu850: hier gibts nur freiwillige. bezahlte Mitarbeiter gibts nur im kommerziellen Support bei Canonical
<xubuntu850> Nett von euch ;) DANKE !
<xubuntu850> Eure Empfehlung wäre dann weiter mit 32 bit probieren oder doch 64 bit weiter forschen?
<dadrc> Ach was, nimm 32bit
<xubuntu850> okay
<xubuntu850> Installation abgeschlossen... möchte jetzt gerne testen wie es funktioniert
<xubuntu850> Schönen Sonntag
<xubuntu850> Mit viel Regen in BONN ! Beurk !
<inChange>  wie kann man seine globale ip rausfinden?
<Fuchs> whatsmyip.org  oder  http://ifconfig.me/ip
<Fuchs> kann man mit curl oder wget auch skripten 
<ThreeM> dreamon np
<k1l_> oder im webinterface vom router gucken
<inChange> hallo ich hab versucht hamachi zu installieren doch wenn ich das install skript laufen lassen will kommt dieser error kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?
<inChange> mein OS ist ubuntu 12.10
<k1l_> welcher error?
<inChange> sorry hab den link vergessen http://pastebin.com/XJHrMhHR
<kubine> Title: Error - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<k1l_> ich würde spontan mal an das wiki verweisen. hast du den artikel mal abgearbeitet?
<k1l_> !hamachi > inChange 
<kubine> inChange: Informationen zu Hamachi finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hamachi
<k1l_> dein user hat keine rechte in /opt einen ordner anzulegen. aber es sollte laut wiki seine fertige .deb pakete geben. das wäre für einsteiger einfacher zu handhaben
<PBeck> hi
<inChange> k1l_, danke nach einigen hin und her funzt es jezt. ich hoffe das system ist noch sicher :D
<k1l_> inChange: hast du denn jetzt das .deb von der seite geladen und genommen?
<inChange> k1l_, aber von der offiziellen hamaci page die hatten auch ein .deb ppacket
<k1l_> inChange: ja das meinte ich auch. dann ist gut.
<inChange> k1l_, jo, ok viel dank noch mal und ciao 
<x089> hallo
<k1l_> hi
<x089> habe ein asrock ad2700 mainboard und wenn ich einen ubuntu 12.10 usb stick boote kommt erst der bootloader und wähle dann ubuntu starten aus aber ab dann bleibt der bildschirm dunkel. egal ob 32 oder 64bit und linux mint läuft allerdings ohne 3d beschleunigung
<x089> kann mir da jemand helfen?
<jokrebel> x089: Liegt vermutlich an Grafikproblemen. Versuch es mal mit Bootoptionen. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Booten#Bootoptionen
<kubine> Title: Booten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<x089> ja also es müsste da doch poulsbo treiber geben oder?
<x089> kommt die bootoption einfach hinter boot=casper,meinebootiption ?
<jokrebel> x089: Das kann man dann gegebenenfalls auch nachträglich reparieren. Erstmal zur Einrichtung sollte man aber (zB. auf VGA) runterregeln, damit man überhaupt was sieht.
<jokrebel> x089: Und wie das anzuwenden ist steht in dem Link-Artikel
<x089> was soll ich den für eine bootoption nehmen? vga=1200*800 ?
<x089> also grub sieht auch nur so s/w aus nicht mit farbe wie es eigendlich sollte
<jokrebel> x089: grub ist erst mal schwarz/weiß IIRC
<vectory> 12.04 hat zumindest standardmaessig s/w
<dadrc> 12.10 auch
<vectory> lubuntu jedenfall
<x089> ok 
<x089> jedenfalls 12.10 bin ich jetzt mit c in emacs rein und habe den monitor per hdmi angeschlossen... welche bootoption muss man da jetzt eingeben?
<vectory> mit c in emacs, bitte was?
<x089> boot=casper,xforcevesa hab ich schonmal probiert monitor geht irgendwann auf sdanby und das wars
<x089> wenn man in gurb ist drückt man doch c und dann ist da ein minimum emacs-like screen :)
<vectory> probier dochmal die vga option mit 1200x800, wenn dein monitor das unterstuetzt
<vectory> das=die aufloesung
<x089> hab ich jetzt
<x089> hab aber per hdmi angeschlossen und monitor ist auf sdanby
<x089> standby
<x089> tastatur reagiert nicht und maus ist auch aus
<x089> oder hängt das mit uefi zusammen?
<x089> kann es sein das ubuntu probleme mit efi hat?
<passt2> nabend allerseits
<passt2> ich habe ein nexus 7 mit meinem notebook mit ubuntu 12.10 verbunden 
<passt2> das tablet wird aber nicht automaitsch gefunden
<k1l_> was willst du denn machen? auf den speicher zugreifen? dann musst du im nexus 7 den massenspeicher modus einstellen
<passt2> kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich das nexus sich automatisch verbinden lassen klann 
<passt2> ja, soeicher
<passt2> speicher
<k1l_> passt2: das ist zwar einsteiger-android-support aber bin ich mal nicht so: die notificationbar runterziehen und dort usb-verbindung antippen, dort dann speicherkarten-zugriff
<passt2> bei mir steht nur "Verbinden als" Mediengerät MTP oder Kamera (PTP)
<passt2> MTP ist angehakt
<k1l_> achso, mtp modus.
<k1l_> http://linuxundich.de/de/ubuntu/mit-jmtpfs-mtp-gerate-wie-das-galaxy-nexus-oder-das-samsung-galaxy-siii-in-ubuntu-mounten/
<kubine> Title: Mit jmtpfs MTP-Geräte wie das Galaxy Nexus oder das Samsung Galaxy SIII in Ubuntu mounten | Linux und Ich (at linuxundich.de)
<passt2> danke, ich lese schon
<passt2> die anleitung für jmtpfs hat beim kompilieren mit make einen fehler gebracht
<passt2> andererseits habe ich herausgefunden, dass es mtpfs bereits zur installation gibt, was dann auch funktionoiert
<Easy_Rider9999> in 12.04 mit Unity funktioniert ja so einiges nicht richtig
<k1l_> Easy_Rider9999: ahja
<passt2> Easy_Rider9999: ist das so allgemein in die luft geworfen oder auf mich und jmtpfs bezogen?
<Easy_Rider9999> so lässt sich zum Beispiel mythfrontend nicht automatisch starten (Eintrag in Startprogramme nützt nichts), der Bildschirmschoner funktioniert nicht und das linke Panel reagiert nur, wenn ein Programm im Vordergrund ist. Evtl. liegt das allerdings daran, dass ich ein Upgrade von mythbuntu 10.04 gemacht habe
<Easy_Rider9999> mit XFCE4 geht allerdings alles
<passt2> da muss ich mich ausklinken, bin noch linux neuling
<xhoch3> Easy_Rider9999, wäre auch ein Wunder, wenn alles auf Anhieb klappt
<xhoch3> man muss immer ein Schritt nach vorne machen, und es unmöglich dass Unity jetzt schon perfekt ist
<qwertz> hallo? ist jemand noch online?
<k1l_> !wf > qwertz 
<kubine> qwertz: Um möglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte Folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht? Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so? Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversion wird verwendet? Gibt es Fehlermeldungen? Wenn ja, bitte nopasten, z.B. auf http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<Easy_Rider9999> war mit der alten gnome Oberfläche sehr zufrieden, es gab zwar auch Probleme, aber die konnte man in der Regel nach etwas googlen beseitigen.......
<qwertz> also,  ich habe gestern ubuntu das erste mal installiert (12.04 lts) und dann hab ich das notebook ausgemacht. als ich es grade wieder an machen wollte blieb es schwarz. ich habe es schon mit neu anmachen versucht und am akku liegt es auch nicht :( hat das was mit ubu zutun und wie repariert man es? 
<grossing> es tut sich gar nichts?
<qwertz> nein :(
<k1l_> qwertz: ok, wie hast du den graka treiber installiert? hast du den von einer seite runtergeladen?
<k1l_> und welche graka ist verbaut?
<qwertz> keine ahnung sorry.... das technische hat ein kumpel von meinem freund gemacht
<qwertz> und der schläft schon
<MisterX> guten abend
<MisterX> ich möchte gerne eine Liste der installierten Schriftarten (inkl. Anschauungsbeispiel) in einem Dokument (pdf oder so) erstellen. "Fontmatrix", das ein "Fontbook" anbietet (könnte das sein, was ich will) crasht beim Erstellen. Kennt jemand Alternativen? Oder eine (einfache!) Möglichkeit, soetwas selbst zu bauen?
<nevchen> MisterX:  leider nein
#ubuntu-de 2012-11-11
<MisterX> nevchen: ich glaube fc-list wird mir weiterhelfen… :)
<nevchen> ok ;) MisterX  beim namen von den simpsons inspiriert ^^
<MisterX> hum?
<nevchen> hmm es gibt da eine folge mit mister x
<nevchen> ^^
<MisterX> achso
<MisterX> nee, scotland yard :D
<nevchen> ah ok
<Tero21> gutes brettspiel
<MisterX> aye :)
<Harmageddon> Guten Morgen! Ich habe hier unter Ubuntu 12.04 ein Soundproblem, das ich unter 10.04 schon mal gelöst hatte, weiß aber nicht mehr wie. Jedes Mal, wenn ein Systemsound abgespielt werden sollte, laufen stattdessen kurz Wellen über den Bildschirm. Sounds funktionieren grundsätzlich - Skype klingt und auch die Trommel beim Anmeldescreen kommt.
<Harmageddon> Sorry, bin rausgeflogen. Hab ich was verpasst seit meiner Nachricht?
<ppq> Harmageddon: nein, da kam noch nichts
<Harmageddon> ok, danke
<ppq> ich kann da leider auch nichts zu sagen, außer dass es ziemlich merkwürdig ist :) würde vermuten, dass es mit pulseaudio zusammenhängt. geh doch mal alle möglichen lautstärkeeinstellungen durch, auch im alsamixer (mit F6 wechselbst du dort die soundkarte). eventuell ist irgendwo was runtergedreht. bei skype könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass es direkt alsa nutzt und nicht pulseaudio. und der anmelde-schirm läuft als ein anderer benutzer
<Harmageddon> im alsamixer sieht es so aus, als wäre die falsche soundkarte (onboard, nicht meine eingebaute) als standard eingestellt
<Harmageddon> wo kann ich das ändern?
<ppq> F6
<Harmageddon> damit kann ich zwischen den karten wechseln, aber als standard bleibt die onboard gesetzt
<ppq> Harmageddon: ja, darum kümmert sich pulseaudi normalerweise, hast du denn dessen lautstärkeregler und einstellungsdialoge schon durchforstet? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Pulseaudio
<kubine> Title: PulseAudio › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<daswort> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit Ausnahmen für Zertifikate so einfach zum Chrome hinzuzufügen wie beim Firefox?
<Harmageddon> ppq: Ok, ich hab im Lautstärkeregler Einstellungen vorgenommen, wollte den jetzt neu starten, aber da kommt im Terminal "[pulseaudio] main.c: Start des Daemons fehlgeschlagen"
<ppq> Harmageddon: vielleicht hat das beenden gar nicht erst geklappt und er läuft noch.
<ppq> war denn in den pulse einstellungen die richtige soundkarte gewählt?
<ppq> unter "Ausgabe"
<Harmageddon> das beenden klappt soweit ich das sehe - das icon oben in der leiste zeigt dann striche statt der lautstärke an, aber trotz der fehlermeldung wird wieder was gestartet
<Harmageddon> da waren zwei und die richtige war als alternative markiert
<Harmageddon> hab dann die andere mal ausgeschaltet
<Harmageddon> und die alternativ-markierung weg
<Harmageddon> ah
<Harmageddon> vergiss es
<Harmageddon> zu doof
<Harmageddon> wenn man das lautstärkeregler-fenster noch offen hat, kann das halt nicht neu gestartet werden -.-
<Harmageddon> hilft aber immer noch nicht
<ppq> was für eine soundkarte hast du denn eingebaut?
<Harmageddon> soundblaster x-fi xtreme audio
<Harmageddon> http://www.harmageddon.broesel.org/upload/alsamixer.png
<Harmageddon> so sieht der alsamixer im moment aus
<Harmageddon> wenn ich allerdings unter f6 "standard" auswähle, kommt die nvidia (onboard)-karte
<Harmageddon> ich starte mal kurz neu und schaue, ob die im boot menu deaktiviert sit
<Harmageddon> ist
<Harmageddon> bis gleich
<Harmageddon> Hat nix gebracht :(
<Harmageddon> mich irritiert irgendwie das zweite element im alsamixer
<ppq> das ist ein switch, der den digital-ausgang deaktiviert
<ppq> mit druck auf die taste m kann man den umschalten
<Harmageddon> ah, dann passts ja
<ppq> achso, nutzt du den digitalausgang? gut zu wissen :)
<Harmageddon> nö, hab ich nicht
<ppq> naja, ich weiß jedenfalls auch nicht weiter
<ppq> du könntest mal im ubuntuusers forum fragen - mit möglichst allen diagnose-infos (siehe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Sound_Problembehebung ) im ersten post
<kubine> Title: Sound Problembehebung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Harmageddon> jo, mach ich mal. danke für die hilfe bisher ;)
<Harmageddon> wenn ich nur wüsste, wie ich das mal hingekriegt hatte...
<ppq> vielleicht hast du die reihenfolge, in der die module geladen werden, geändert per /etc/modules
<ppq> (sollte nicht nötig sein, eigentlich)
<Harmageddon> da steht nur lp drin
<Gamoder> Hallo allerseits, kennt jemand eine Bildschirmtastatur, die a) transparent ist (also die Tasten den Untergrund teilweise durchschauen lassen, dort wo keine Tasten sind der Untergrund vollständig durchschaut) und b) erlaubt, selbst ein Layout zu definieren? (für ubuntu 12.10, 64 bit)
<dadrc> Gamoder, onboard kann das alles
<daswort> +1
<daswort> Man kann auch eigene Tasten definieren
<Gamoder> so, auf den ersten blick: wow, eindrucksvoll - schaut genau nach dem aus, was ich brauche, hätte nicht gedacht dass es genau das schon so toll gibt.
<Gamoder> Das einzige: Die Transparenz funktioniert bei mir nicht, braucht man dafür vielleicht Compositing?
<Gamoder> danke jedenfalls
<kleinerfreak> Hallo zusammen
<kleinerfreak> Ich habe die Seite von rdesktop jetzt schon einige male durchsucht; aber kann mir einer von euch sagen, ob rdesktop 1.6.0 vernünftig mit Windows Server 2008 R2 zusammen arbeitet?
<jokrebel_> kleinerfreak: Hier ist Ubuntu-Support. Sowas wenn dann höchstens in #ubuntu-de-offtopic. Danke
<kleinerfreak> jokrebel_: ok
<danyasd> Hallo, ich habe ein Problem bei der Konfiguration von OpenVPN. Es hängt leider schon ganz früh. Ich nutze die Ubuntuusers Anleitung und wenn ich eingebe ./vars source gibt er mir folgendes zurück: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/raw/411697/
<dadrc> danyasd, das gibst du bestimmt nicht ein
<danyasd> andersrum.. ;) 
<sdx23> dadrc: Was steht in vars? Und warum bist du root?
<dadrc> sdx23, ein paar Exports
<dadrc> danyasd, sieht für mich nach falschen Zeilenendungen aus. Hast du die Datei eventuell unter Windows erstellt
<dadrc> ?
<danyasd> Ich bin root weil es mein Server ist und in vars stehen sachen wie email land und noch ein paar andere sachen von den ich auch nichts weiß. nein ich nutze leafpad, wenn ich das richtig in erinnerung habe
<dadrc> danyasd, gib uns mal die Ausgabe von `file /etc/openvpn/easy-rsa2/vars` in einem Pastebin
<dadrc> Ansonsten, unter Ubuntu arbeitet man üblicherweise mit sudo statt mit Root.
<danyasd> auf dem server mit sudo@meinip anmelden?
<k1l> danyasd: nein
<dadrc> nein, mit deinem Nutzer anmelden und dann für wichtige Aufgaben "sudo" benutzen. sudo ist kein Nutzer, sondern ein Befehl
<dadrc> !sudo > danyasd 
<kubine> danyasd: Informationen zu sudo finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo
<k1l> danyasd: erstens machst du mal den rootlogin aus (nachdem du einen user angelegt hast)
<danyasd> ja ich hab schon ein paar user angelegt aber kann ein benutzer auch auf /etc zugreifen? 
<danyasd> Hier: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/raw/411702/
<danyasd> ich hab dort ein punkt eingesetzt weil das soweit ich das richtig mitbekommen habe für nichts steht. wenn man das tatsächlich leer lässt, werden wieder die standardwerte eingefüllt. und es ist mir realtiv egal was da steht..
<dadrc> danyasd, die Ausgabe von dem Befehl da oben, bitte, nicht die Datei selber
<dadrc> Und ja, genau dafür ist sudo da: Damit können normale Nutzer auf Dateien zugreifen, die root gehören.
<danyasd> tut mir leid, ich bin bisschen durchn wind.. ich weiß eigentlich, dass sudo ein befehl ist und dadurch root rechte erlangt werden.. tut mir leid war gerade ein wenig verwirrt
<dadrc> Ajo, kein Stress.
<dadrc> Aber die Ausgabe von  `file /etc/openvpn/easy-rsa2/vars` wär wirklich interessant, um meine Vermutung zu bestätigen
<danyasd> moment, ich musste gerade erstmal die benutzeraccounts ausfindig machen und daniel@meinserver farbig markieren, sonst verliere ich ja komplett die übersicht
<danyasd> aber schon mit root rechten oder?
<danyasd> sonst tu ich mir ja mit dem benutzer schwer, drauf zuzugreifen
<hasdf> audio-preferences are completly empty, but sound output works. sound input needs to be configured. where to search for the problem? configuring via alsamixer works (kind of, not able to get mic working - worked before)
<dadrc> !german > hasdf 
<kubine> hasdf: This is the german Ubuntu support channel. If you can't write in German, please use your languages channel, like #ubuntu-fr or the main channel #ubuntu instead. Thanks a lot!
<dadrc> danyasd, dein Nutzer sollte halt die Rechte haben, sudo zu benutzen. Steht auf der Wikiseite, wie genau das geht
<hasdf> ah. :D ok nochmal auf deutsch. dachte ich bin im englischen channel
<danyasd> war es nicht so, das man einfach sudo eingegeben hat und man hat root rechte, (ggf passwort abfrage) ? zumindest war das auf dem pc immer so. der server meldet nach sudo immer must be setuid root. ich schau mal schnell auf der wikiseite ;)
<dadrc> hasdf, welche Audioeinstellungen genau? Ubuntuversion, welcher Desktop?
<hasdf> sound-einstellungen zeigen keine geräte an, sound-ausgabe funktioniert, konfiguration über alsamixer klappt auch. wo könnte das problem liegen?
<hasdf> 12.04  unter systemeinstellungen>Audio
<hasdf> sowohl unter gnome-classic als auch unter unity
<dadrc> Klingt, als würde Pulse nicht laufen
<hasdf> sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio start ?
<dadrc> sudo start pulseaudio sollte reichen
<dadrc> init.d wird nicht mehr wirklich benutzt
<hasdf> gibt aus "start: Unknown job: pulseaudio"
<bekks> danyasd: Unter Ubuntu hat sudo immer setuid.
<dadrc> danyasd, wer hat den Server konfiguriert? "sudo must be setuid root" klingt so, als hätte da jemand extem dran rumgefummelt
<dadrc> hasdf, was sagt `apt-cache policy pulseaudio`?
<danyasd> dadrc was heißt, wer hat den server konfiguriert? Ich habe das Image ausgewählt und voi-lá
<dadrc> danyasd, was genau hast du da für ein Image genommen? Das kann kein normales Ubuntu sein
<bekks> danyasd: Kannst Du uns mal ein lsb_release -a und ein uname -a in einem pastebin zeigen=
<hasdf> dadrc: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/411707/
<kubine> Title: pulseaudio › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<danyasd> klaro
<dadrc> hasdf, installiert ist es also schon mal, gut. `ps aux | grep pulse`?
<hasdf> dadrc: nichts.
<dadrc> Ok, gut, dann ist das zumindest mal die Fehlerquelle: Da läuft kein Pulse
<dadrc> hasdf, kleinen Moment, bitte.
<danyasd> dadrc bekks als Image habe ich ubuntu-12.04-x86_64 ausgewählt. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/411712/ Also es ist ein vServer.. 
<kubine> Title: danyasd › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<hasdf> dadrc: keinen stress, danke!
<bekks> danyasd: "lsb_release -a"
<dadrc> hasdf, gib mal einfach `pulseaudio -vv` ein
<dadrc> Das sollte Pulse im Debugmodus starten
<danyasd> bekks sorry warte
<danyasd> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/411717/
<kubine> Title: danyasd › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<hasdf> dadrc: "E: [pulseaudio] core-util.c: Home directory /home/xxx not ours."
<bekks> danyasd: Dann würde ich mich mal umgehend beim Hoster beschweren :)
<danyasd> ok, und wegen was?
<bekks> danyasd: Wegen einer kaputten Installation, wenn Sie es sogar schaffen, sudo nicht mit setuid zu versehen.
<dadrc> hasdf, ugh. Das xxx ist aber schon dein Nutzer, ja?
<hasdf> ja
<hasdf> nur zensiert :)
<dadrc> Mir ja egal, solange er stimmt.
<danyasd> ich kann ihn ja nochmal installieren
<dadrc> hasdf, gib mir mal bitte ein ls -l von /home/deinnutzer/
<jokrebel> danyasd: Da stimmt aber was nicht. Ist das wirklich "lsb_release -a" vom selben Rechner UND OS qiw das "uname -a"???
<danyasd> ja
<danyasd> sogar in der gleichen ssh session
<hasdf> dadrc: also die meldung war nur die letzte zeile ich paste mal die komplette
<bekks> Das kann schon stimmen. VPS halt.
<jokrebel> -qiw +wie
<danyasd> schon klar jokrebel ;)
<hasdf> dadrc: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/411722/
<kubine> Title: pulseaudio die zweite › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> hasdf, die kompletten Rechte auf deinem Home sind zerschossen, wenn ich das richtig sehe
<dadrc> Deshalb startet pulse nicht
<hasdf> dacht mir auch gerade root:root 
<hasdf> kann man das einfach wieder herstellen?
<bekks> sudo chown -R xxx:xxx /home/xxx
<danyasd> Was mach ich denn nun?
<Gamoder> Oje, onboard dürfte doch nicht funktionieren: Wenn ich per Android über VNC reingehen will, meldet er "no x keyboard found, retrying"
<hasdf> kurze frage: wie zerschießt man sowas? pc meiner eltern, die können nicht mal ne bash aufmachen.
<dadrc> hasdf, mit sudo rumfummeln
<dadrc> Oder sich mit Root grafisch anmelden
<bekks> danyasd: Deinen Hoster kontaktieren.
<dadrc> Das ist niemals ein 12.04
<danyasd> Vielleicht installiere ich einfach mal neu, oder? Ist ja umsonst. Das aktuelle Image ist also kaputt?
<dadrc> Da ist ein 2.6er Kernel bei
<danyasd> hat apt-get update, upgrade und dist-upgrade damit vllt was zu tun?
<dadrc> nein
<bekks> danyasd: Das ist ein VPS.
<bekks> dadrc: ^^
<hasdf> funktioniert noch nicht, muss rebooten?
<dadrc> hasdf, wär den Versuch wert
<hasdf> ok, bis gleich
<danyasd> ich habe halt einen kleinen vserver mit openvz das kanns auch nciht sein?
<k1l> danyasd: der kernel wird vom host-server gestellt auf dem die vserver laufen. da wendest du dich am besten an den support des hosters, die ja das ubuntu image dort bearbeiten
<danyasd> und was muss ich sagen, was ich haben will?
<bekks> danyasd: Das habe ich Dir doch schon zweimalk gesagt.
<danyasd> Wegen einer kaputten Installation, wenn Sie es sogar schaffen, sudo nicht mit setuid zu versehen.
<danyasd> das?
<bekks> Ja.
<sdx23> danyasd: Proplay?
<danyasd> Also wenn ich adduserdaniel im root eingib, mich dann mit dem über ssh anmelde und sudo programm eingib sollte keine fehlermeldung mehr kommen, sondern das funktioniern, dann ist wieder alles klar?
<danyasd> *adduser daniel
<bekks> Falsch. Dazu muss daniel sudo auch benutzen dürfen.
<danyasd> sdx23 nein
<hasdf> funzt nicht. aber rechte  in /home/xxx haben sich auch nicht geändert. dann weiß ich jetzt wo das problem ist. danke! hab aber jetzt keine zeit mehr.
<bekks> Dann hat er das sudo chown ... nicht ausgeführt.
<dadrc> Wahrscheinlich war es kein sudo chown, sondern nur ein chown. Aber naja, wird er schon irgendwann drauf kommen
<danyasd> Jetzt stimmts auch nicht? http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/411727/
<kubine> Title: danyasd › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> danyasd: Das ist doch das selbe wie vorhin. Und wenn sudo jetzt immer noch die selbe Meldung ausgibt...
<danyasd> ja
<danyasd> ok ich beschwere mich ma
<danyasd> l
<k1l> danyasd: ist der nutzer in der admin gruppe?
<danyasd> nicht das ich wüsste, aber ich habe ja vorhin glaub schon mal gefragt ob es nötig ist, da was zu ändern. wenn ich das nicht nur gedacht habe
<k1l> "Unter Ubuntu wird in der /etc/sudoers standardmäßig allen Mitgliedern der Gruppe[1] admin erlaubt, zum Benutzer root zu werden und damit Rootrechte zu erhalten. Der oder die bei der Installation angelegten Benutzer gehört standardmäßig der Gruppe admin an. Näheres zur Konfigurationsdatei /etc/sudoers unter sudo/Konfiguration."
<k1l> aus der wiki seite über sudo. es ist der 3. absatz
<k1l> wobei die gruppe seit 12.04 sudo heisst
<danyasd> wieso mach ich das nicht einfach mit root@meinserver ?
<k1l> danyasd: weil das nur probleme mit sich bringt. so wie einfachstes einfallstor für bruteforces, rechte die durch falschen root gebrauch über den jordan gehen,....
<danyasd> macht man das nur bei ubuntu so?
<k1l> und für vpn muss der hoster eh module bereitstellen. also auf dem host-server. denk dran, du hast nur nen vserver. da bist du sehr auf den hoster angewiesen
<k1l> danyasd: rootlogin macht man generell auf keinem server
<danyasd> ohje,  ist mein erster server, mich interessiert das total. deshalb hab ich auch so wenig ahnung, aber ich wills ja lernen! 
<danyasd> ich habe tun/tap devices, das war glaub das wichtige für openvpn
<danyasd> hier jeweils daniel noch dazu? # Members of the admin group may gain root privileges
<danyasd> %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL
<danyasd> # Allow members of group sudo to execute any command
<danyasd> %sudo	ALL=(ALL:ALL) ALL
<sdx23> Nein. Den User "daniel" zur Gruppe "sudo" hinzufügen.
<danyasd> gut, moment, ich denk das schaff ich so
<k1l> danyasd: guck einfach nochmal in den sudo artikel im wiki. dort sind mit fußnoten immer alle grundlagen auf die weiteren wiki seiten verlinkt
<k1l> dort findest du dann wieder erklärungen und eigentlich immer auch anweisungen wie das im terminal gemacht werden kann
<ksk> moin
<ksk> woher bekomm ich denn die id vom "ubuntu-archive-keyring" am einfachsten übers nets?
<ksk> gibt es da ein paket für? 
<dadrc> http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/pks/lookup?search=ubuntu+archive&op=vindex da wäre er zumindest dabeu
<kubine> Title: Search results for 'ubuntu archive' (at keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371)
<dadrc> Aber eigentlich sollte er auch in ubuntu-keyring drin sein
<ksk> das paket nehm ich mal, danke.
<LiquidDemocracy> Hat jemand die Logitec Wireless Solar k750 Tastatur? Si funktiniert nicht unter 12.10.
<LiquidDemocracy> ?
<jokrebel> LiquidDemocracy: Gibt es Fehlermeldungen? Schon mal in den Hardware-Datenbanken nachgeschlagen?
<jokrebel> !hcl > LiquidDemocracy
<kubine> LiquidDemocracy: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbanken
<maredebianum2> Hallo, ich hab schon wieder ein Chinesen-Problem, was stellt hier immer auf zh_CN.UTF-8? LANG=zh_CN.UTF-8
<maredebianum2> Ich hab es in /etc/default/locale eliminiert, mit den Systemeinstellungen kann es nicht korrigiert werden [-] ausgegraut, nur [+] Sprache hinzufügen geht
<jokrebel> maredebianum2: Eher ungewöhnlich. Welches Ubuntu? Was hast Du vorher getan?
<maredebianum2> Ein rgrep zh_CN /etc/ liefert auch nix brauchbares (nur in .desktop Übersetzungen etc)
<maredebianum2> precise, relativ frisch installiert
<maredebianum2> Andere hatten das wohl auch schon... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11895467
<kubine> Title: [ubuntu] Ubuntu 12.04 Switches Language - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<dadrc> maredebianum2, und die ganzen Workarounds, die da vorgeschlagen werden?
<maredebianum2> meh, editor in chinesisch, wie soll ich da arbeiten;) /etc/default/locale ist ok, gerade bin ich per ssh drauf (keine GUI), aber das habe ich auch probiert, unter Sprachen steht das chiniesisch ganz oben, obwohl nicht installiert (daher auch nicht abwählbar)
<dadrc> Hat dein Nutzer eine ~/.pam-environment?
<dadrc> Ansonsten kannst du im GUI auch mit LANG=en_US gnome-language-selector die GUI auf englisch starten
<maredebianum2>  dadrc: da stand es drin, danke. Habe ich neulich erst korrigiert, jetzt erinnere ich mich. Muss ich wohl mal immutable machen oder wie bekommt man raus, was da reinschreibt?
<dadrc> maredebianum2, gute Frage. In dem Thread tippen ja einige Leute auf IBus im Autostart
<dadrc> Das könntest du mal entfernen und gucken, ob es dann noch auftritt
<maredebianum2> GUI Neustart mit korrigierter .pam-environment bringt Besserung, Chineesisch ist zwar noch gelistet, aber ausgegraut in Sprachen.
<jaja> ?
<jokrebel> jaja: Wie bitte?
<vectory> wo kann man sehen, fuer welches paket ein paket als abhaengigkeit installiert wurde? geht das einfach?
<jaja> sudo apt-get install-jaja ?
<jokrebel> jaja: Du sprichst in Rätseln.
<bekks> jaja: Nein. sudo apt-get install paketname
<jokrebel> vectory: Vielleicht hift Dir ja schon apt-cache show paketname
<jokrebel> +l
<jaja> ich wollt eigentlich nur kurz vectory helfen mit sudo apt -cache paketname
<ppq> vectory: ja, mit apt-cache (oder aptitude) rdepends
<ppq> vectory: äh, bei aptitude mit "why" --> aptitude why <paketname>. da werden dann auch nur die installierten angezeigt, das dürfte also eher das sein was du willst
<vectory> wenn ich jetzt mit apt-get remove die pakete entferne, die von denen das problemverursachende abhaengt, dann bleibt selbiges installiert, richtig? wie macht man das sonst?
<germ86> hi
<nagetier> Hallo, kann im Kernel Verzeichnis selber herausbekommen auf welche Version die dort liegenden Quellen gepatched wurden? Ich hatte ein 'dist-upgrade' ausgeführt, bin mir aber nicht sicher ob ich mich unter /usr/src/linux auch wirklich in dem Verzeichnis befinde auf welches der Patch angewendet wurde.
<bekks> Mit dist-upgrade wird kein Kernel gepatched.
<bekks> Zumindest keine Sources, schon gar nicht unter /usr/src/linux
<nagetier> mit dist-upgrade werden nur die generischen Kernel erneuert?
<bekks> Was auch immer generische Kernel sein sollen, dist-upgrade wendet keine Patches an, es installiert stumpf ein Kernel-Source-Paket, sollte eines aktualisiert werden müssen.
<nagetier> und wo würde das dann liegen?
<bekks> /usr/src/linux-verzeichnis-mit-echt-komischem-namen :)
<bekks> Aber definitiv niemals /usr/src/linux
<nagetier> ok, danke
<nagetier> wie lautet denn derzeit die aktuelle Kernelversion unter 12.04 x86_64?
<bekks> Da musst Du mal nach linux-image auf packages.ubuntu.com suchen
<k1l> packages.ubuntu.com und da nach linux-images suchen
<nagetier> jo
<vectory> nagetier: mein uname -a sagt Linux monad 3.2.0-32-generic #51-Ubuntu SMP Wed Sep 26 21:32:50 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<nagetier> ja, danke
<bunyip> ist ja uralt: Linux work 3.5.0-18-generic #29~precise1-Ubuntu SMP Mon Oct 22
<nagetier> bunyip: '29 ist gut :)
<nagetier> #
<jokrebel> bunyip: Je nach Release: 3.2.0-32 ist zB. im aktuellen LTS-Zweig (12.04.1) absolut ok.
<nagetier> 3.5 ist doch für 12.04 offiziell nicht zu haben?
<bunyip> nagetier: in meinem xubuntu 12.04lts schon
<nagetier> also nicht offiziell :)
<jokrebel> bunyip: Wenn Du da was gefummelt hast ist das ja schön für Dich, aber hier nicht supported.
<jokrebel> bunyip: Und deshalb schon garnienicht anderen hier herin weiterzuempfehlen.
<bunyip> jokrebel:  ich habe da garnoix gefummelt, das wure schon vor monaten diskutiert, das precise den kernel vom 12.10 bekommt, de ist gaanz normal aus dem repo
<bunyip> -o
<nagetier> kannst du mir da einen Link zu geben, bunyip ?
<k1l> 3.2.0.32.35 ist der neuste für 12.04 aus den repos. aber über andere quellen gibt es schon neuere kernel. ob man den will/braucht ist da jedem selbst überlassen
<bunyip> auch die neuen nvidia-driver liegen schon drin, die sind aber im gegensatz zum kernel noch experimental
<jokrebel> bunyip: Es ging aber um ein 12.04 (.1 LTS) und eben _nicht_ um ein 12.10
<nagetier> bunyip: sol lder denn auch bald verfügbar sein ohne ein zusätzliches PPA eintragen zu müssen?
<bekks> Nicht in 12.04
<bunyip> nagetier: welche version hast du denn? schaue doch mal mit synptic nach, bei mir ist er schon lange verfügbar, natürlich ohne ppa
<k1l> in proposed in 12.04 ist 3.2.0.33.36
<bekks> 3.5 ist offiziell für 12.04 gar nicht zu haben. Nur per PPA oder manuell.
<nagetier> bunyip: 12.04.1 .. Kernel 3.2.0x Patchversion ist mir immer noch nicht wirklich klar
<nagetier> nuja.. ich bleibe mal lieber auf 3.2 :)
<bunyip> nagetier: ich patche hier nix, ich installiere nur was im repo angboten wird
<nagetier> jo
<k1l> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-meta  hier kann man unten sehen, dass für 12.04 ohne PPA kein anderer kernel als der 3.2er zu haben ist
<kubine> Title: “linux-meta” package : Ubuntu (at launchpad.net)
<bekks> bunyip: Dann hast du aber auch 12.10 oder?
<bunyip> bekks: nö, 12.04lts
<k1l> bunyip: sicher, dass du kein ppa drin hast, was auch nen kernel bringt? weil wie du oben siehst ist da kein 3.5er für precise
<nagetier> bunyip: wo wurde das denn diskutiert?
<bunyip> k1l: ganz sicher
<bunyip> nagetier: naja bei den buntus und darüber wurde dann überall berichtet, linux-magazin, c*t usw.
 * nagetier hat jetzt 3.2.0-32.51 als Kernelquelle unter 12.04 vorliegen
<bekks> bunyip: Unter 12.04 gibts kein 3.5er Kernel ohne PPA.
<k1l> bunyip: kannst du mal nen "apt-cache show linux-image" in ein nopaste packen?
<beaver74> los, Hose runter bunyip ;)
<jokrebel> bunyip: Hier im Kanal bitte nur ofizielle Wege. Das was Du da hast, ist _kein_ Standard-12.04-Ubuntu IMHO
<bunyip> jokrebel: ok, ich sage nix mehr dazu, bei mir kam er jedenfalls ohne mein zutun in mein repo, vlt backport.
<jokrebel> kaum
<k1l> bunyip: du kannst ja nen kernel nutzen, der dir gefällt. der genannte kernel ist aber (IIRC) aus dem kernel-team-ppa.
<k1l> wie gesagt ist das ja deine sache, aber andere unerfahrene benutzer könnten dadurch auf unstabile kernel setzen, was so erstmal nicht der Sinn der LTS ist. deswegen bhatte ich um genau quelle des kernels gebeten.
<danyasd> Wenn ich den benutzer daniel zur sudo grußße hinzufügen möchte muss ich us2ermod -aG sudo daniel" eingeben richtig?
<danyasd> *gruppe
<dAnjou> danyasd: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Benutzer_und_Gruppen#Bestehenden-Benutzer-einer-weiteren-Gruppe-hinzufuegen
<kubine> Title: Benutzer und Gruppen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dAnjou> danyasd: nächstes mal selber suchen
<danyasd> ja also passt doch?
<danyasd> ich weiß nicht wie die 2 da rein gekommen ist..
<dAnjou> danyasd: dieser channel ist kein ersatz fürs wiki oder google
<danyasd> Ich weiß, ich wollte aber auf das hinaus: daniel@meinserver:~$ sudo apt-get install nano
<danyasd> sudo: must be setuid root
<k1l> danyasd: zeig mal das "id" unter dem user eingegeben
<danyasd> daniel@meinserver:~$ id
<danyasd> uid=1000(daniel) gid=27(sudo) groups=27(sudo)
<k1l> mach mal nen "ls -al /usr/bin/sudo"
<danyasd> daniel@meinserver:~$ ls -al /usr/bin/sudo
<danyasd> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 71288 Jun  1 07:53 /usr/bin/sudo
<dAnjou> danyasd: hinweis, den du nächstes mal *unbedingt* befolgen solltest: rücke gleich mit dem ursprünglichen problem raus.
<dAnjou> den nutzer der gruppe hinzufügen löst nämlich offenbar nich das problm
<dAnjou> *+e
<k1l> danyasd: zurück zum root account. dann dort "chmod 4111 /usr/bin/sudo" eingeben. und das solltest du dringend deinem hoster klarmachen, das seine ubuntu images fehlerhaft sind
<danyasd> k1l ich werds morgen tun :D liegt das daran dasss das image fehlerhaft ist
<danyasd> *?
<dAnjou> k1l: nur so aus interesse, wo holst du die 111 her? ich finde überall 4755
<dAnjou> k1l: und so ist es auch bei mir gesetzt
<danyasd> danke k1l jetzt funktionierts! 
<k1l> ja. der hoster muss das ja anpassen damit das auf den server läuft.ein normales ubuntu ist das so nicht. da ist das fehlerhaft  angepassst worden
<k1l> dAnjou: verändern wird er das bin eh nicht wollen
<k1l> support bitte nur hier im channel
<k1l> danyasd: das setuid bit hat beim sudo z.b. gefehlt
<dAnjou> k1l: hä? die antwort versteh ich nich
<danyasd> dann versuche ich nochmal openvpn zu konfigurieren, nicht das der komische fehler nochmal kommt 
<k1l> dAnjou: 1 steht ja für ausführen. das sollte als recht reichen
<dAnjou> hmm, stimmt
<Guest7570> hey, ich habe ein Problem mit Unity. Mein Dash geht nicht (übelste grafikfehler, linsen liefern keine ergebnisse), daher möchte ich neu installieren, habe aber dummerweise mein home-Verzeichnis verschlüsselt, liegt aber auf einer eigenen Partition. Was muss ich beachten, wenn ich meine Dateien nach einer Neuinstallation weiter nutzen will?
<MasterOfDisaster> hey, hat jemand ne idee warum KDE's konsole mit Terminus als Schrift intense colors nicht als bold anzeigt?
<MasterOfDisaster> eigentlich hätt Terminus eine Boldvariante, also kapier' ichs net ganz. Andere Schriften, Monospace z.B., haben da kein Problem.
<jokrebel> MasterOfDisaster: Ich kann Dir nicht folgen…
<MasterOfDisaster> ich hab Terminus als Schrift für konsole eingestellt (Configure Current Profile -> Appearance -> Edit Font)
<MasterOfDisaster> in dem Dialog gibt's noch eine Einstellung "draw intense colors as bold"
<MasterOfDisaster> Die Schrift sollt eine "Bold" Variante haben, damit das geht
<MasterOfDisaster> wenn ich Monospace nehm, dann macht konsole das so wie es soll, mit Terminus aber nicht
<MasterOfDisaster> Problem klar genug dargelegt?
<ppq> hallo Moritz26, kann ich kurz ins query?
<Moritz26> ppq, klar
<Rudi9> nabend zusammen
<Rudi9> bin gerade dabei meinen platten "richtige", dauerhafte namen zu geben. grundlage soll die seriennummer sein. jetzt habe ich natürlich im netz und im wiki gesucht und auch entsprechende einträge gefunden. nur will das bei mir nicht...
<Rudi9> kann mir bitte jemand helfen? http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/411737/ - btw: ich hab natürlich auch die ID_SERIAL_SHORT für SYSFS{serial} ausprobiert
<kubine> Title: Rudi9 › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> Festplatten können keine Namen haben. Das können nur Dateisysteme.
<bekks> Und was Du vorhast, ist, feste Devicenodes zu vergeben, was nichts mit Namen zu tun hat.
<bekks> Viel sinnvoller wäre es, einfach feste mountpoints zu vergeben. Dazu braucht man keine Udev-Regel, sondern nur einen UUID basierten Eintrag in der /etc/fstab
<Rudi9> UUIDs ändern sich aber sobald man die partition neu partitioniert, das soll sich der name nicht
<Rudi9> *formatiert
<bekks> Nö.
<bekks> Man kann mkfs durchaus sagen, es soll eine bestimmte UUID setzen
<bekks> Abgesehen davon dass es keinen Grund gibt, alle Nase lang neu zu formatieren.
<Rudi9> das ist aber nicht das ziel, die physischen platten sollen einen namen bekommen und das müsste an und für sich auch gehen
<bekks> NEin, das ist nicht möglich.
<bekks> Das habe ich Dir vorhinerklärt.
<Rudi9> kommt doch aufs gleiche raus ob mans nun "devicenode" nenntn oder "name"
<bekks> Nein. Das ist etwas völlig anderes.
<bekks> Auch das habe ich vorhin erklärt.
<Rudi9> das ziel ist, die momentan unter /dev/sdb angeschlossene festplatte zusätzlich unter /dev/europa zu haben
<Rudi9> egal an welchem port die platte hängt. laut wiki geht das auch, die udev-regel hab ich ja von da kopiert
<Rudi9> da wirds nur mit USB-platten gemacht
<Rudi9> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/udev#Beispiele-fuer-eigene-udev-Regeln
<kubine> Title: udev › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<sdx23> Rudi9: Warum willst du das tun?
<Rudi9> sdx23: ich hab 8 platten, wird nicht mehr lange dauern bis es wohl 12 platten sind. die platten haben schon jetzt eigennamen, diese würde ich gerne auch im system haben.
<Rudi9> ziel ist letztendlich eine einfache identifizierung - ich sehe im system die platte und kann dann einfach im gehäuse aufs zettelchen schauen das davor hängt
<bekks> Festplatten können keine Namen haben...
<Rudi9> bekks: und die seriennummer ist dann?
<bekks> Die Seriennummer ist die Seriennummer, kein Name.
<Rudi9> du reitest auf der begrifflichkeit, die sache bleibt die gleiche
<bekks> Die "Sache" ist eine völlig unterschiedliche.
<sdx23> Ich sehe ehrlich gesagt den Usecase für diese "einfache Identifizierung" nicht. Wenn ich wissen will, welche Platte physikalisch da ist, schau ich auf den Kleber.
<ppq>  /dev/disk/by-label  
<sdx23> Wenn ich wissen will, welche Partition da ist, auf die UUID oder das Label.
<ppq> da wohnen symlinks, entsprechend benannt
<bekks> Ui, damit wären wir wieder bei UUIDs und FS labels :)
<Rudi9> ja, das is ja das problem - den sehe ich nur wenn ich den kompletten festplattenentkoppler rausnehme und im schlimmsten fall drei andere platten rausschraube ;)
<apollo13> dann pick halt vorne 1-12 drauf
<Rudi9> apollo13: damit weiß ich aber ja noch nich welche platte im system dann einer physikalischen platte entspricht ;)
<apollo13> Rudi9: naja mit etwas nachdenken könntest du dir auf nen zettel die nummern und seriennummern schreiben
<apollo13> du könntest natürlich auch eine hashfunktion erfinden die deine seriennummern reversibel auf 1-12 abbildet, allerdings läuft das auch nur auf nen zettel raus *scnr*
<Rudi9> das verkomplizierts ja nur
<Rudi9> ich will doch nix anderes als /dev/disk/by-* auch macht. denn die werden auch mit udev-regeln erstellt, genauer mit /lib/udev/rules.d/60-persistent-storage.rules
<Rudi9> und da gehen auch ganze platten und nicht nur partitionen...
<bekks> Ganze Platten haben aber keine Namen, sondern nur Seriennummern.
<bekks> Und dann ist die Zettellösung die einfachste.
<Rudi9> bekks: das sehe ich anders. ich frage nach der lösung wie ich eine udev-regel basierend auf der seriennummer erstellen kann - dass es geht beweißt /dev/disk/by-* und es steht sogar im wiki. die regel will nur nicht
<bekks> Wie du das siehst spielt leider keine Rolle. Festplatten haben keine Namen.
<apollo13> dann erhöh das debuglevel und guck im udevlog nach
<bekks> Du versuchst eine Regel zu bauen, die auf der SERIENNUMMER basiert.
<Rudi9> bekks: ja
<Rudi9> bekks: genau das ist es was ich will. und das geht. siehe wiki. siehe tausendfach google. nur bei mir nicht. und deswegen frage ich.
<apollo13> Rudi9: vlt solltest du herzeigen was genau du eintippst und was in den logfiles steht… raten können wir auch nicht…
<Rudi9> apollo13: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/411737/
<kubine> Title: Rudi9 › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<ppq> Rudi9: hast du es mal mit KERNEL=="sd?1" statt sd* versucht? der symlink kann schließlich nur auf eine gerätedatei zeigen, entweder sdx oder sdx1 (oder 2, 3, ...). und: bei SYSFS{serial} mal die "short" form probieren.
<Rudi9> ppq: beides schon probiert :(
<ppq> Rudi9: und was spricht eigentlich gegen symlinks auf bestehende symlinks in /dev/disk/by-id/?
<apollo13> Rudi9: paste udevinfo -a -p /sys/block/sda oder was auch immer
<guntbert> dumme Frage dazu: zu welchem Systemzeitpunkt werden die rules in /etc/udev/rules.d/ ausgewertet?
<bekks> guntbert: Beim Start von udev.
<apollo13> und dann nimm das block subsystem und pass die rules entsprechend an
<guntbert> bekks: danke, ich hab zwei wesentliche Zeilen in dem Paste übersehen :-)
<Rudi9> ppq: ja, das war mein notfallplan
<Rudi9> apollo13: du meinst udevadm info, oder? http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/411742/
<kubine> Title: Rudi9 › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<apollo13> Rudi9: wie gesagt, match gegen subsystem block und dev{id_serial_short}
<Rudi9> apollo13: SUBSYSTEMS=="block", KERNEL=="sd*", DEV{ID_SERIAL_SHORT}="9QM1BDGQ", SYMLINK+="europa" - so? geht leider nich
<apollo13> geht leider nicht hilft mir nix, schau dass du ordentlichen debug output von udev bekommst
<Rudi9> apollo13: udevadm test /dev/sdb sagt "unknown key 'DEV{ID_SERIAL_SHORT}'" und "invalid rule"
<apollo13> in dem fall musst schaun ob die info woanders drin steht
<apollo13> möglicherweise ENV statt DEV
<dreamon> Mir ist gerade beim Tippen die Gui abgeschmiert. Habe irgendwas mit Shift oder STRG gedrückt.. weiß aber nicht was.. Mußte mich dann neu einloggen.. alle Programme waren zu. Was könnte das gewesen sein?
<dreamon> Verwende Gnome-Classic
<Rudi9> apollo13: gleiches gilt für SYSFS{serial} und SYSFS{ID_SERIAL_SHORT}. ATTR{serial}, ATTR{ID_SERIAL_SHORT}, ENV{serial} und ATTR{ID_SERIAL_SHORT} legen symlinks an, aber x-beliebige. mehr kürzel gibt's nich
<k1l> dreamon: strg+druck+k?
<dreamon> k1l, Nein die druck Taste hab ich nicht erwischt.. muß was anderes sein.
<k1l> dreamon: oder einfach ein abgestürztes DE. das verrät dir aber das log
<k1l> zumal gnome-classic eh nen kastrierter DE ist. da wundert mich das nicht
<dreamon> k1l, Welches log könnte ich schauen?
<k1l> .xsession-errors oder die üblichen verdächtigen in var/log
<k1l> !logdateien > dreamon 
<kubine> dreamon: Informationen zu Logdateien finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Logdateien
<apollo13> Rudi9: KERNEL=="sd*",SUBSYSTEM=="block",ENV{ID_SERIAL_SHORT}=="CVPR1394005D160HGN",ENV{MANCHE_LEUTE_SIND_ZU_BLOED}="1" funktioniert bei mir wunderbar
<apollo13> das assigned auf ne beliebige sd* disk mit ID_SERIAL_SHORT das environment MANCHE_…=1, testbar mit sudo udevadm test /sys/block/sda 2>&1|grep MANCHE
<apollo13> damit muss symlink dann auch klappen
<Rudi9> apollo13: nope... 1:1 kopiert und serial ersetzt
<apollo13> Rudi9: dann kann ich dir nicht helfen, außer dich zu bitten den udevadm output zeile für zeile durchzulesen (ich hatte 3 typos drin bis es ging)
<apollo13> oh, die frage ist natürlich auch wie das rules file heißt
<apollo13> ich habs als 99 drin damit env auch wirklich gesetzt ist ;)
<Rudi9> ich mach auch mal 99
<apollo13> und dann schaun ob im udevadmin test auch steht dass das rules file geparst wird und dort kein error ist
<Rudi9> sehr interessant, ich weiß zwar nicht warum, aber es funktioniert
<apollo13> naja ENV existiert anfangs afaik nicht, die früheren regeln setzen das erst
<apollo13> irgendwo in der gegend um 60 iirc
<apollo13> wobei ich jetzt nicht nachfrage warum du nicht einfach händisch nen symlink angelegt hast, wäre einfacher gewesen^^
<apollo13> by-path ist zb relativ stabil wenn du nicht die ganze zeit am controller rumklaubst  ;)
<Rudi9> ja, wie gesagt, das wäre der notfallplan gewesen. es wäre natürlich gegangen, aber mich packt dann immer der eifer es auch so zu realisieren
<Rudi9> schätzungsweise wird die nummer der fehler gewesen sein. ursprünglich hieß es 99 bis in irgend einem forum mal einer meinte, man solle doch mal ne niedrige zahl verwenden... experten in foren ^^
<apollo13> naja du hättest vlt genauer lesen sollen, niedere zahlen machen durchaus sinn
<apollo13> (aber nicht für nen symlink)
<Rudi9> die grundfrage des threads war eigentlich ein symlink. aber du weißt doch wie das ist, es werden auch ideen gepostet ohne das zu testen
<Satorisanja> Guten Abend
<Rudi9> nen reboot hats auch überlebt
<Rudi9> apollo13, ich danke dir recht herzlich!
<apollo13> np
<apricot1> hab ein Problem mit openfire 3.7.1 in Ubuntu 12.04. Hab openjdk-7 installiert. sudo /etc(init.d/openfire start ergibt Nichts(!) keine Fehlermeldung kein Start.
<dadrc> apricot1,  http://ubuntudroid.blogspot.de/2012/04/openfire-doesnt-start.html
<kubine> Title: Ubuntudroid: Openfire doesn't start (at ubuntudroid.blogspot.de)
<dadrc> Musste halt an den OpenJDK7-Pfad anpassen
<apricot1> dadrc, danke :)
<apollo13> oder gleich ejabberd/prosody installieren -- warum will man java?!
<Guest672> hi! kleine frage: ubuntu assembelt RAIDs ja automatisch beim booten, jetzt würde ich aber gerne ein array temporär "ausschalten" weil ich eine platte entfernen muss
<Guest672> ich brauch das array währenddessen nicht und komplett stoppen, es soll nicht degraden. jetzt hab ich das array einfach in der /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf auskommentiert, hat aber nicht funktioniert.
<Guest672> hab dann gelesen dass man die DEVICE-variable ändern müsse und hab da "partitions" rausgenommen. dann bootet mein system aber nicht mehr und es kommt der fehler "evms_activate is not available". ne idee wie ich das machen kann?
<dadrc> Guest672, wenn du einen Raid brauchst und den anderen nicht, musst du DEVICE entsprechend anpassen
<Guest672> dadrc: aso, also die platten (/dev/sda1 /dev/sdb1 usw.) direkt auflisten?
<dadrc> Die, die nach Raidteilen durchsucht werden sollen
<dadrc> So versteh ich zumindest die Anleitung
<Guest672> ok, ich probiers mal
<Guest672> dadrc: super, klappt, danke dir! :)
<dadrc> sehr gut. gerne
<apricot1> nochmal openfire. Java-7-oracle gibts nicht, hab auch openjdk-7-jdk probiert. Keine Funktion...
<apollo13> apricot1: brauchst du unbedingt openfire?
<apollo13> wenn nein tritt das ding in die tonne
<dadrc> /usr/lib/jvm/java-7-openjdk-amd64/jre/bin/java
<apricot1> haste was besseres?
<apollo13> ja, siehe meine antwort weiter open
<apollo13> oben* grml
<apricot1> dadrc, in Synaptic/softwarecenter find ich nix - sollte doch da stehen
<dadrc> ähwas?
<dadrc> Du musst die Startdatei in init.d anpassen, indem du den Pfad zu deiner Java-Installation (wahrscheinlich sowas wie da eben von mir) da einträgst
<dadrc> Und zwar nach dem Schema, das auch die anderen Einträge benutzen
<dadrc> Das hat mit dem Paketmanager nichts zu tun
<apricot1> ja is klar das hab ich gemacht.... dachte nur der Eintrag im Paketmanager gbt die richtige Syntax an
<dadrc> Nö
<dadrc> update-alternatives --list java
<dadrc> Da sollte es drinstehen
<dadrc> Wie gesagt, wahrscheinlich ist der richtige Eintrag /usr/lib/jvm/java-7-openjdk-amd64
<dadrc> Es sei denn, du hast 'ne 32-Bit-Kiste, aber das kriegste schon raus, was da dann stattdessen stehen muss :)
<dadrc> Ansonsten, wenn du nur einen Jabberserver willst, hat apollo13 eigentlich recht, wieso nicht ejabberd? Der hat wenigstens funktionierende Pakete in den Quellen.
<apricot1> danke ... jetzt läufts :)
<dadrc> Na, oder so :)
<apricot1> apollo13, wieso ist der openfire Müll? was ist an ejabberd besser?
<apollo13> apricot1: apt-get install ejabberd vs whatever openfire requires
<apollo13> sicherheitsupdates automatisch etc etc, außerdem brauch ich kein java am server wenn nicht not
<apricot1> hmm.. ich teste ihn mal. Hab schon seit  Jahren den openfire verwendet
<apollo13> und der standardweg openfire zu konfigurieren ist afaik übers webinterface -> unsympatisch
<apricot1> apollo13, man hat sich dran gewöhnt :)
<apollo13> apricot1: das ist etwas an was man sich nicht gewöhnen will wenn man mehr als einen server hat
<apricot1> so ich will heut noch ins Bett... n8
<k1l> !away > elys1um^afk 
<kubine> elys1um^afk: Bitte verzichte auf Away-Nicks wie paul|essen, paul|afk, etc und automatische oeffentliche Bekanntgabe deiner Abwesenheit - viele im IRC finden es stoerend. Verwende doch einfach die Standard-Funktion im IRC: /away Grund der Abwesenheit
<elys1um> alte angewohnheit ;')
#ubuntu-de 2013-11-04
<Echolon> Morgen
<LupusE> g'morgen
<memphis> Moin
<memphis> Benutze dnsmasq als proxydhcp mein problem ist sobald der dienst läuft kann ich kein google.de mehr pingen
<memphis> die resolv.conf lässt sich ebenfalls nicht dauerhaft anpassen da diese automatisch zurückgesetzt wird
<tobago>  /msg NickServ identify ootei6ee
<dadrc> fast gut
<DreamThief> ^^
<DreamThief> das war jetzt blöd ;)
<x255> Guten Morgen, ich habe mal ne Frage. Wenn ich große Dateien entpacke oder entschlüssele dann zuckt die Maus als wäre das ein alter PC der keine Leistung hätte. Woran liegt das? ubuntu liegt auf einer SSD und die Daten von denen ich spreche liegen auf einer 3TB HDD
<dadrc> I/O ausgelastet, würd ich spontan sagen
<dadrc> Kannst ja mal mit `htop` und `iotop` gucken
<x255> ok. iotop hatte ich noch nicht installiert. 
<DreamThief> kennt hier jemand eine komfortable möglichkeit, ein ubuntu preseed file zur automatisierten installation zu erstellen? oder eine alternative zu preseed?
<stevieh> DreamThief: schau dir mal dpkg set-selections und get-selections an...
<DreamThief> das hilft aber nur beim nachziehen von paketen ;)
<DreamThief> das kenn ich schon
<DreamThief> ich würd den server installer aber auch gern dazu bringen, automatisch eine komplexere lvm geschichte aufzusetzen
<stevieh> https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/appendix-preseed.html und das geht nicht mehr?
<kubine> Title: Appendix B. Automating the installation using preseeding (at help.ubuntu.com)
<DreamThief> stevieh: klar geht das. aber bis du den scheiss durchgefrickelt hast, kannste deine 30 server auch von hand installieren...
<sysdef> DreamThief: FAI?
<DreamThief> sysdef: wäre ned idee, ja
<DreamThief> hab mittlerweile auch schon kickstart gefunden
<DreamThief> klingt auch nice
<DreamThief> sysdef: danke!
<sysdef> DreamThief: ¡de nada!
<stevieh> FAI haste aber auch viel handarbeit. 
<stevieh> was auch gar nicht von der Hand zu weisen ist ist clonezilla & scripte
<dadrc> Clonezilla (oder irgendwas anderes, um Minimalsysteme aufzusetzen) + Puppet/Chef/Salt
<stevieh> ich hab damit komplette produkte aufgesetzt.
<eXtense> Hallo, ich versuche gerade vergeblich das paket ruby (und andere) zu bekommen. apt-get install ruby spuckt aber zum beispiel einen 404 Not Found Fehler aus. Bei den anderen Paketen das gleiche. Was läuft schief?
<sdx23> eXtense: apt-get update 
<k1l_> eXtense: pack mal ein "sudo apt-get update" in einen pastebin bitte
<bekks> eXtense: Schieb mal die gesamte Ausgabe sudo apt-get install ruby in einen pastebin
<erinaceus_> Hey, ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Moeglichkeit die Anzahl der Seiten in einem PDF per cmd-line zu bestimmen. Hintergedanke ist herauszufinden wieviele Seiten ca. 10 seperate PDFs ingesamt haben. 
<erinaceus_> Gibt es dazu ein Programm oder muss ich das per Hand machen?
<eXtense> k1l_,  sdx23, http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/416862/
<kubine> Title: apt-get update › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> Natty? Das ist nicht mehr supported, das weisst du, oder?
<eXtense> bekks,  http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/416867/ - und ja das weiß ich...liegt es daran?
<k1l_> eXtense: natty ist seit oktober 2012 aus dem support raus: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Ubuntu/Releases   da würde ich erstmal gucken, dass du zumindest auf die 12.04 aktualisierst
<kubine> Title: apt-get install › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<kubine> Title: Releases › Ubuntu › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l_> eXtense: kein support heisst auch, dass die quellen abgedreht werden. du bekommst dann keine updates und vor allem keine sicherheitsupdates mehr
<k1l_> eXtense: wenn du lange nicht updaten willst solltest du generell bei den LTS versionen bleiben. die haben seit 12.04 5 jahre support
<eXtense> k1l_,  keine updates hat mich bislang nicht gestört, da das notebook nurnoch zum basteln verwendet wird und äußerst selten (wie z.B. zum installieren neuer pakete) am internet hängt)
<eXtense> d.h. also die ruby pakete bekomme ich auf natty nicht mehr drauf?
<bekks> d.h.: Natty ist raus aus dem Support :)
<eXtense> bekks,  schon verstanden. wenn ich das notebook hier aber überhaupt noch update, dann erst auf 14.04 - komme ich nicht anders an die pakete?
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Und du musst erst auf 12.04 um auf 14.04 zu kommen.
<eXtense> bekks,  sry update war das falsche wort ;) platt machen und 14.04 installieren war gemeint.
<TheBrayn> gnome 3 scheint ja nicht grad stabil zu sein, hat sich grad mal wieder aufgehängt
<picsel> The Brayn, welche version hast du denn?
<clay_> Wie kann ich mir denn mit `date +%A` den deutschen Wochentagsnamen  angeben lassen?
<dadrc> `LC_TIME=de_DE.utf8 date +%A` könnte funktionieren
<dadrc> Wenn nicht, LC_ALL oder LANG
<TheBrayn> picsel: 3.8.4-0ubuntu5
<TheBrayn> wird nicht immer davon abgeraten LC_ALL zu setzen?
<dadrc> Weiß nicht, wird es? Mag sein, aber das ist ja nur für den einen Befehl
<dadrc> Also was solls.
<captain> der link die text-datei die man braucht um der Paketverwaltung die neue Tex Live Version mitzuteilen geht nicht, wo bekomm ich die jetzt her?
<captain> *für
<dadrc> wat?
<captain> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Tex_Live_DVD-Installation#Paketverwaltung-die-neue-TeX-Live-Version-mitteilen
<kubine> Title: Tex Live DVD-Installation › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<captain> die debin control ex
<dadrc> http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:Aw4oPQXzSnoJ:www.tug.org/texlive/files/debian-control-ex.txt+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=de&client=ubuntu
<dadrc> zB
<captain> muss an der noch was geändert werden?
<dadrc> Keine Ahnung, was stehtn im Wiki?
<captain> Jahreszahlen anpassen
<dadrc> Na, dann los
<captain> okay merci
<Gastmann> nabend
<Gastmann> hsllo jokrebel
<sl33py_0x15> tag zusammen, um mehr über linux in erfahrung zu bringen, kennt ihr eine buchempfhelung?
<koegs> sl33py_0x15: frag doch mal in #ubuntu-de-offtopic nach, da haben da vielleicht mehr leute eine meinung zu und passt da auch besser
<sl33py_0x15> okay mach ich danke.
<jokrebel> Gastmann: Guten Abend
<Gastmann> jokrebel: guten abend
<Gastmann> jokrebel: ich habe seit gestern nichts am system verändert. Was denkst du ist jetzt am sinnvollsten für das weitere vorgehen?
<jokrebel> Gastmann: Fleißig gelesen und Windows repariert?
<jokrebel> was ich gestern empfahl gilt immer noch. Und ich bin immer noch nicht im Besitz eines UEFI-Rechners ,-)
<jokrebel> ich muss Dir jetzt nicht die ganzen Links von gestern nochmal geben, oder?
<Echolon> Was ist mit uefi?
<jokrebel> !UEFI > Echolon
<jokrebel> dann halt so: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/EFI_Grundlagen
<kubine> Title: EFI Grundlagen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> Echolon: Kurz; der Nachfolger des BIOS
<Echolon> Ja habe einen laptop damit:)
<Echolon> Die frage war ehr ob es eine frage dazu gab, deswegen meine frage.
<jokrebel> Gastmann: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/11/03/%23ubuntu-de.html hier findest Du das gesamte Log (von etwa 14!Uhr ab bis zum Ende ;-)
<kubine> Title: /srv/irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/11/03/#ubuntu-de.txt (at irclogs.ubuntu.com)
<Gastmann> jokrebel: danke :-) windows ist noch nicht repariert.
<Gastmann> mache ich dann gleich mal.
<jokrebel> Echolon: Sorry - hab das "mit" überlesen ;-)
<Echolon> Kein thema:)
<Gastmann> ich bin dann nochmal weg.
<jokrebel> Echolon: Aber wenn Du Dich da gut mit auskennst kannst ihm nachher ja helfen. Er wollte Ubuntu neben nem vorhandenen Windows einrichten was wir gestern aber nicht repariert bekamen.
<Echolon> jokrebel: jo das gleiche Problem hatte ich auch
<qwebirc79101> hallo ich habe eine frage ich haben ein bootmedium auf einem usb stick  mit ubuntu und wollte wissen ob ich die sprache schon von anfang an festlegen kann ohne die vorgegebene auswahl zu verwenden ... sprich deutsch als standart zu setzen
<qwebirc79101> oder anders gesagt das das live medium deutsch als standartsprache hat
<jokrebel> qwebirc79101: Gleich beim Boot mal ESC drücken
<bekks> Oder ein live medium selbstbauen.
<jokrebel> zum richtigen Zeitpunkt
<qwebirc79101> ist den das nicht moeglich in einer wohlmoeglichen cfg oder conf umzuschreiben?
<bekks> Wie speicherst du denn diese Config auf einem Livemedium? Genau, du passt es an, und baust es ergo selbst.
<qwebirc79101> ist ein usbstick
<qwebirc79101> nur welches file ist das?
<qwebirc79101> finde keine abkuerung in quelltext fuer lang=
<bekks> Wie suchst du denn "in quelltext"?
<qwebirc79101> leafpad strg + f und einfach lang
<bekks> Und worin suchst du...?
<qwebirc79101> ueberall weiss nicht wirklich welche datei das macht
<bekks> "Überall" - sprich doch mal ganze Sätze bitte.
<qwebirc79101> im ordner isolinux habe ich gekuckt
<qwebirc79101> EFI
<bekks> Das wirs so nicht gehen.
<bekks> Du musst Dir ein Livemedium selbstbauen und anpassen.
<bekks> "Einfach nur eine Dateie editieren" ist nicht.
<bekks> *wird
<qwebirc79101> aso... schade dachte das geht
<Gastmann> jokrebel: windows reparieren hat noch nicht geklappt.
<jokrebel> Gastmann: Wie schon gestern erzählt glaub ich fast, dass da GPT und MPT vermischt wurde bei den ganzen Partitionierversuchen. "Hat nicht geklappt" sagt aber eigentlich nichts aus. Wobei erschwerend hinzukommt, dass Windowssupport nicht zum Leistungsumfang dieses Kanals gehört. …pfft
<Thorn_31> moni kennt sich jemand mit tvheadend aus?
<bekks> Warum?
<Thorn_31> muss wiessen wie man da eine c-line einbauen kann
<Thorn_31> -e
<bekks> Welches Ubuntu hast du denn eigentlich?
<Thorn_31> 13.04
<Thorn_31> Tv-Box läuft super freien Sender alle da
<bekks> Thorn_31: Zeig mal bitte ein "lsb_release -a; uname -a" in einem Pastebin.
<Thorn_31> bekks mom
<Thorn_31> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6359831/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Thorn_31> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6359833/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<bekks> Und wo willst du nun was genau einbauen?
<Thorn_31> ich habe eine C_line zum testen bekommen aber wie trage ich die in Tvheadend ein oder bekomme überhaupt die Sender hell
<Thorn_31> Über Windows geht das über Hadu
<Thorn_31> aber bei Linux weiss ich es leider nciht
<bekks> Dann solltest du vielleicht besser den tvheadend Support fragen.
<Thorn_31> ok danke
<Bonson> hallo zusammen 
<Bonson> ich will meinen pc  win xp sp3 und Acer Lappi Ubuntu 12.04 mit usb Datenkabel verbinden 
<jokrebel> von USB auf USB? 
<Bonson> ja
<jokrebel> Bonson: Nimm doch einfach ein Netzwerkkabel für sowas.
<Bonson> xp ist alles klar aber kann die .exe vom usb mit wine nicht öffnen und mit Playon linux nicht installieren
<Bonson> geht das mit einem normalen Netzwerkkabel ?
<ppq> nimm ein netzwerkkabel
<ppq> ja
<ppq> es sei denn, die dinger stammen aus den 90ern
<jokrebel> Bonson: Wenn die Netzwerkkarten nicht extrem alt sind sollte das mit einem normalen LAN-Kabel gehn. Ansonsten per Cross-Over-Kabel
<Bonson> nein aspire 7530 und pc 4 kern processor
<Bonson> ok werd mal ne runde googeln wie das geht danke 
<jokrebel> Bonson: Eine USB-USB Verbindung ist mindestens eher ungewöhnlich
<Bonson> ja war beim E-händler der hat gesagt nur anstecken und daten rüberspielen
<ppq> das ist eh meistens ethernet over usb
<ppq> da kannst du auch gleich ein netzwerkkabel nehmen
<Bonson> ja und 15 teuro sparen :(
<Bonson> Ethernet controller [0200]: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5764M Gigabit Ethernet PCIe [14e4:1684] (rev 10)
<jokrebel> Wobei natürlich ein Router mit DHCP dazwischen (ruhig auch ohne Internet-Anschluss) noch nen Tick einfacher wär.
<Bonson> geht mit der netzwerkkarte
<apollo13> joah gigabit kann das per definition
<Bonson> ich habe nen wlan router
<jokrebel> Bonson: Und warum überträgst dann nicht gleich alles per WLAN?
<dr_bob> Eben: beide ins Netzwerk, Freigaben konfigurieren und kopieren
<dr_bob> Ist auf jeden Fall das einfachste(TM)
<jokrebel> Bonson: Und auch WLAN-Router haben oft 4 LAN-Ports
<dr_bob> ... und mindestens noch mal so viele WLAN-Ports. ;-)
<Bonson> pc hängt schlappi imwlan ja der router hat 4 ports
<Bonson> ich muss mich da reinlesen datenfreigabe usw ich will das ganze nicht ins netz stellen deswegen dachte cih an die usb lösung
<jokrebel> Bonson: Und auch ne WLAN-LAN Übertragung ist natürlich möglich
<bekks> Wenn du ein gesichertes WLAN hast, ist da nicht viel mit "ins Netz stellen".
<jokrebel> Bonson: Solang Du das nur hintern Router miteinander austauschst ist es noch nicht im WAN
<Bonson> ja hat wpa2
<Bonson> ok das heisst lappi wlan zum router dann netzwerkabel zum pc ?
<jokrebel> Bonson: Erste Infos findest Du sicher hier http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Heimnetzwerk
<kubine> Title: Heimnetzwerk › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> jepp
<Bonson> Avahi hab ich gefunden welchen brauche ich zeroconf/vcn/ssh ?
<ppq> samba
<ppq> bzw. einfacher: am windows-rechner eine freigabe erstellen
<ppq> und dann vom ubuntu-rechner aus darauf zugreifen, lesend oder schreibend
<dodo4444> hi, ich möchte mit dem befehl "parec" eine aufnahme machen. dazu führe ich
<dodo4444> parec -d null.monitor > aufnahme1.ogg
<dodo4444> aus. die datei wird zwar angelegt, aber wenn ich sie mit totem öffne erhalte ich den fehler"Die Art des Datenstroms konnte nicht ermittelt werden."
<dodo4444> wie sollte der befehl denn sonst aussehen?
<sash_> Videoaufnahme?
<dodo4444> nein sound
<sash_> Ok.
<dodo4444> der monitor der null ausgabe soll aufgenommen werden
<sash_> Hmm… Ich hab noch nie mit parec gearbeitet.
<dodo4444> sash_: irgend ein anderes programm zur aufnahme durch die kommandozeile
<beaver74> dodo4444 - was sagt denn file zur ogg?
<sash_> Wahrscheinlich kann ffmpeg das auch, weiß aber nicht.
<sash_> beaver74: data bei mir
<beaver74> habe leider auch keine Ahnung wie es bei einer .ogg aussehen sollte
<dodo4444> SysEx File -
<sash_> Sollte sagen, dass es ne ogg-File ist :D
<sash_> dodo4444: Wie krieg ich denn den Device-Namen raus?
<dodo4444> sash_: welchen device namen?
<dodo4444> von dem du aufnehmen willst?
<beaver74> dodo4444 - neben null.monitor wird es ja noch andere geben
<dodo4444> pacmd list-sources
<sash_> Ja, hab beide analog-Dinger bei mir probiert (zsh hat da sogar autocomplete und keins ging) 
<dodo4444> hm...
<dodo4444> naja, vielen dank jedenfalls
<sash_> dodo4444: Kannst nicht screencapture machen?
<sash_> Oder gehts wirklich um Sound only?
<dodo4444> ja, ich brauche nur den sound
<jokrebel> geht das nicht unter PulseAudio direkt?
<dodo4444> jokrebel: du meinst graphisch, also mittels GUI?
<jokrebel> dachte "nicht nur"
<dodo4444> klar, das ginge, aber ich würde es gerne in skript integrieren
<jokrebel> Und das ginge mit PulsAudio nicht, wenn das auch ohne GUI benutzbar wäre?
<dodo4444> jokrebel: doch bestimmt
<dodo4444> aber ich dachte parec steht für pulse audio record
<dodo4444> (hab ich einfach so mal angenommen)
<sash_> Ist an sihc auch richtig. Im Endeffekt ists n Symlink zu pacat und irgendwie bin ich gerade verwirrt, dass das Thema weniger trivial zu sein scheint als es eigentlich sein sollte.
<dodo4444> sash_: ja, dasselbe habe ich auch eben rausgefunden. pacat hat genau dieselbe syntax
<jokrebel> dodo4444: Beim suchen bin grad über nen anscheinden gelösten Thread gestolpert http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/sound-aufnahme-ueber-terminal/
<kubine> Title: Sound Aufnahme über Terminal › Multimedia › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> per PulseAudio find ich grad nicht…
<stevieh> wow, hat mir der vimeo player gerade den X-server zerhauen.
<stevieh> das ist ja wie damals in den Anfangsjahren
<sash_> dodo4444: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=68706
<kubine> Title: convert raw file recorded with parec[SOLVED] (Page 1) / Multimedia and Games / Arch Linux Forums (at bbs.archlinux.org)
<sash_> dodo4444: Mit pacat -r -d alsa_input.pci-0000_00_1b.0.analog-stereo > meh.raw und sox -c 2 -r 44100 -e signed-integer -b 16 -t raw meh.raw -t wav file.wav hab ich was hinbekommen
<sash_> Bzw. mit dem Anderen, das war der Monitor (alsa_output.pci-0000_00_1b.0.analog-stereo.monitor). Damit konnte ich die Musik aufnehmen, die gerade lief. Das mit dem Mikro wollte nicht, war nur Rauschen, kann aber auch Hardware/Treibern und/oder der Tatsache, dass ich kein Ubuntu nutze, liegen.
<dodo4444> sash_: pacat: Ungültige Option -- c erhalte ich damit
<sash_> Ich hab kein -c bei pacat
<dodo4444> stimmt :) mein fehler
<sash_> dodo4444: bash macht anscheinend leider keine Tabcompletion für die Devices
<dodo4444> sash_: das aufnehmen als .raw und anschließend konvetrieren zu wav funktioniert schonmal. besten dank!!
<sash_> Gerne. 
<dodo4444> das problem ist dann wahrscheinlich, dass parec nicht vernünftig zu ogg bzw mp3 konvertiert
<dodo4444> vllt lässt sich das irgendwie hinbekommen, ansonsten funktioniert es mit sox ja wunderbar
<sash_> dodo4444: Ich glaub fast, der kann sowas gar nicht.
<sash_> Also pacat/parec
<sash_> dodo4444: man pacat ist da auch nicht unbedingt mega-hilfreich.
<dodo4444> sash_: nicht wirklich ^^
<dodo4444> sash_: kann sein, wäre ich mir aber nicht sicher, habe gerade folgenden befehl in nem forum gefunden: parec -d steam.monitor | oggenc -b 192 -o steam.ogg --raw -
<dodo4444> http://askubuntu.com/questions/60837/record-a-programs-output-with-pulseaudio
<kubine> Title: scripts - Record a programs output with PulseAudio - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<sash_> dodo4444: Jaaa, das geht dann durch ne Pipe. Also an nen anderen Befehl weiter.
<sash_> Aber das ist keine pacat-eigene Funktionalität.
<qwebirc56911> hallo ich habe eine frage bezüglich beim buildiso ... in der isomount kann man die sprache einstellen ist das richtig?
<qwebirc56911> http://pastie.org/8455406
<kubine> Title: #8455406 - Pastie (at pastie.org)
<dodo4444> schönen abend noch und vielen dank nochmals für die hilfe
<qwebirc56911> hallo?
<k1l> qwebirc56911: wenn hier keiner etwas zu dem spezifischen thema weiß könntest du auch auf ubuntuusers.de im forum eine frage stellen. oder du versuchst es auf englisch in #ubuntu oder auf askubuntu.com
<qwebirc56911> ok danke
#ubuntu-de 2013-11-05
<Fruckiwacki> Guten Morgen, lassen sich aktuelle Ubuntu Versionen noch minimal installieren? Also tatsächlich nur ein Grundgerüst?
<bekks> Ja.
<Fruckiwacki> Herrje, ich habe immer nach 'alternate' gesucht, dabei tut die Minimal-CD ja tatsächlich das was ich möchte
<Fruckiwacki> bekks, Danke
<Fruckiwacki> ohje, die mini.iso enthält kein cryptsetup. Wie kann ich in einem derartigen Fall vorgehen? Lässt sich auch über die Desktop-CD minimal installieren?
<Fruckiwacki> Ich versuche Ubuntu zu einem bestehenden Archlinux mit LVM on Luks zu installieren
<picsel> Ich glaube, dass der normale Desktop-Installer keine solche Option bietet. Bin mir da aber nicht so ganz sicher.
<Varakh> wird nur noch für lubuntu angeboten soweit ich weiß
<kryten> Fruckiwacki: Du kannst das Ubuntu Server Image dafür verwenden: http://askubuntu.com/questions/203122/how-do-i-do-a-minimal-install-without-an-internet-connection/207241#207241
<kubine> Title: How do I do a minimal install without an internet connection? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<bekks> Fruckiwacki: ich habe mich bisher nicht mit Verschlüsselung auseinandergesetzt. Ich kann da nicht weiter helfen. Zur Not kann man Ubuntu auch mit debootstrap installieren.
<Echolon> morgen:D 
<LupusE> g'morgen
<MasterOfDisaster> morgen. Kann mir jemand das Problem mit polkit hier (http://nopaste.info/988643c97f.html) erklären?
<kubine> Title: nopaste.info - free nopaste script and service (at nopaste.info)
<dadrc> Sagt mir so spontan garnichts. Aber so generell könntest du noch ein paar mehr Infos dazupacken.
<dadrc> Ubuntuversion, was du da genau vorhast
<kltrg> Hallo. Ich nutze Apache und habe unter /var/www/ einen Unterordner X. Allerdings erreiche ich ihn nicht unter domain/X. Ich habe im Verdacht, dass die Verbindung umgeleitet wird. Vorher war X nämlich unter /usr/share. Wo könnte ich eine solche Weiterleitung finden?
<koegs> kltrg: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Apache#Konfiguration
<kubine> Title: Apache › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<MasterOfDisaster> dadrc saucy - Mit update auf saucy ging's mounten von USB Sticks nicht mehr. Google hat ausgespuckt, dass polkit jetzt en-vogue ist und eigentlich funktionieren sollte. Ich hab festgestellt, dass polkit-kde-1 fehlt und nachinstalliert. KDE lädt beim starten auch den agent, wenns allerdings soweit geht, eine Aktion mit Superuserrechten zu starten, weigert sich das System weil die Kommunikation mit dem polkit agent nicht funktioniert,
<MasterOfDisaster> mit '--enable-internal-agent' gehts 
<kltrg> koegs, Da war ich auch schon, finde aber nichts dazu. Nur die Datei /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/owncloud.conf (es geht konkret um owncloud) und da steht der richtige Pfad /var/www/owncloud drin.
<koegs> kltrg: owncloud braucht afaik noch andere anpassungen, die entweder im ubuntuusers der im owncloud-wiki stehen
<kltrg> koegs, Danke Dir, ich habs jetzt doch geschafft… durch einen Apache-Restart. Er hatte wohl die alte Konfiguration noch geladen.
<MasterOfDisaster> dadrc: meh - nur zur Info: problem hat sich erledigt, PAM configuration war schuld.
<leszek> hi
<cyos> hallo kennt sich jemand mit openbox aus?
<koegs> !frag > cyos 
<kubine> cyos: Du brauchst nicht fragen, ob Du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Das ist zwar höflich, würde aber den Channel sehr zuspammen, wenn dies jeder täte. Stell besser einfach Deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie Dir nennen.
<cyos> naja ich würde gerne meine fn tasten benutzen um den bildschrim vom laptop abdunkeln zu könne oder heller zu machen 
<cyos> nutze openbox
<cyos> als gui
<dadrc> cyos, normalerweise sind die Fn-Tasten vom Windowmanager komplett unabhängig.
<cyos> ok wo kann ich das einstellen?
<dadrc> Wasn das für ein Laptop?
<cyos> ASUS X75A
<dadrc> Im Optimalfall geht sowas ohne Zutun des Users, scheint ja bei dem Ding nicht so zu sein. Welche Ubuntuversion hast du denn da?
<cyos> ich habe kein ubuntu bin mit manjaro openbox da
<stevieh> *grin*
<bekks> cyos: Dann frag doch bitte den manjaro support. :>
<dankobum> es gibt ein update zu meinem bugreport: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-bluetooth/+bug/1245994
<kubine> Title: Bug #1245994 “after standby my bluetooth mouse does not work” : Bugs : “gnome-bluetooth” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<dankobum> Hat jemand eine Ahnung, zu welchem Paket der bug gehören könnte?
<stevieh> bluez
<dankobum> Könnte ich ein älteres bluez (z.B. das aus 13.04) installieren, um zu schauen, ob der bug damit auch auftritt?
<stevieh> wir hatten das doch die Tage schonmal? Hast du mal versucht, die Module von hand zu laden und zu entladen?
<LupusE> nimm ne life-cd. ist einfacher. die auf USB udn langsam runter testen.
<LupusE> das wird weniger ein problem am paket als an der eingesetzten firmware sein. ein 10e BTZ-adapter koennte das problem nicht haben.
<LupusE> stevieh: mit dem nachteil das du nicth weisst wie das modul reagiert. es wird per USB angeschlossen sein, ggf musst du strom trennen damit es die FW neu einliesst. es koennte sein das das modul laden nicth ausreicht.
<stevieh> man kann es einfach ausprobieren?
<dankobum> stevieh, nein, ich weiss im Moment auch nicht, wie das geht.
<LupusE> mit nem loetkolben die permanente stromversorgung trennen udn mit nem schalter versehen. oder halt einen billigen stick nutzen udn den internen abschalten.
<stevieh> sudo /etc/init.d/bluetooth stop
<stevieh> und dann fröhlich rausbekommen, was man entladen kann und was nicht.
<stevieh> vielleicht noch vorher ein rfkill aufs Bluetooth
<stevieh> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluez/+question/51440 da steht ein wenig dazu drin, k.a. obs passt.
<kubine> Title: Question #51440 : Questions : “bluez” package : Ubuntu (at answers.launchpad.net)
<imox1234> bekks: ich hab ja auch nicht vom Programm geredet aber nen mod für apache ProxyPass braucht man ja
<bekks> Nö.
<imox1234> wie sonst?
<bekks> Man brauch kein proxypass oder sonstwas. Man brauch mod_rewrite, schlimmstenfalls, und man braucht eine Directory-Direktive.
<imox1234> bekks: aber mit mod_rewrite kommt man doch nicht auf nen anderen port bzw klar wäre möglich aber dann steht in der URL der neue port drin 
<bekks> Wie willst du das denn sonst machen, wenn zwei unterschiedliche Dienst auf einer IP lauschen? Einer von beiden muss kenntlich machen, dass er einen anderen Port nutzt als der andere Diesnt.
<imox1234> das geht eben mit proxypass
<imox1234> na ja gut ich probier noch mal rum und les was 
<imox1234> bekks: es funktioniert ja schon nur will ich halt z.B. den download ordner ausn www Verzeichnis aufrufen 
<koegs> reverse proxy und co werfe ich da mal in den raum
<bekks> MAn braucht kein proxypass.
<bekks> MAn könnte mal anfangen die Dokumentation zum Apachen zu lesen.
<bekks> Dass die Leute immer irgendwelchen zusätzliche Software benutzen wollen, um eine Funktionalität, die vorhanden ist, zu benutzen, werde ich nie verstehen. :)
<rolf_> stevieh, zu meinem bluetoothproblem, ich verstehe nicht so ganz den Sinn in dem, was ich machen soll. rolf@r61i-linux:~$ lsmod | grep bluetooth
<rolf_> bluetooth             371874  27 bnep,hidp,btusb,rfcomm     also ich erzeuge den Fehlerzustand, und dann was warum machen?
<stevieh> rolf_: du entlädst vor dem standby das ganze bluetooth zeugse und danach lädts du es wieder.
<rolf_> ok, mit rmmod  alles entladen
<rolf_> dann in den standby
<rolf_> und dann nach und nach einzelnd wieder modprobe?
<stevieh> und nach dem aufwachen alles rückwärts.
<stevieh> da ist ein 5 Zeiler in dem Thread, der das macht...
<rolf_> und welche Erkenntniss  erlange ich dadurch?
<stevieh> dass es geht und du deinen Bug weg hast?
<rolf_> ok, ich probiere mal
<jokrebel> wer ist denn nun rolf schon wieder?
<jokrebel> ah
<dankobum> sorry
<jokrebel> rolf_: Sich auf __einen_ Nick festzulegen würde das ganze einfacher machen … hehe -Danke
<stevieh>  /nick meinbluetoothgehtnicht
<rolf_>  /nick meinbluetoothgehtnicht
<bendog> hallo
<rolf_> so, einen schritt weiter: erst den service gestoppt, dann alle module rmmod, dann standby, dann alle wieder modprobe, dann den service wieder gestartet, und: Maus geht.
<rolf_> aber: was sagt das jetzt?
<bendog> bin neu im gebiet ubuntu bzw. xubuntu und brauch bissi hilfe dabei weil mein internet langsam is. jemand ne idee oder zeit?
<rolf_>  /nick meinbluetoothgehtnicht
<stevieh> rolf_: dass es geht? Und jetzt baust du das in die standbyscripte ein.
<meinbluetoothgeh> stevieh, aber das ist dann doch nur ein workaround, oder? ohne das eigentliche Problem zu beheben, oder?
<stevieh> tja gott... das ganze leben ist ein workaround um dem Tod zu entgehen.
<meinbluetoothgeh> ok
<meinbluetoothgeh> aber ich verstehe noch nicht, wo genau jetzt der bug in der ganzen Sache ist?
<stevieh> der bug wird der sein, dass sich dein btusb oder was es immer ist, mit der maus und dem x zusammen so verklemmt, dass es nach nem standby nicht mehr hochkommt. 
<sdx23> meinbluetoothgeh: Wenn du C kannst und Ahnung von Kernelmodulen / -programmierung hast, dann kannst du dir die entsprechenden Sourcen laden und da den eigentlichen Bug fixen, damit du keinen Workaround mehr brauchst. Alles ganz einfach...
<meinbluetoothgeh> also ein Problem in den Kernelmodulen, alles klar, danke, verstehe jetzt
<stevieh> muss nicht sein, kann auch am X oder ner schicht dazwischen liegen...
<sdx23> nicht zwingend, ich hab das Backlog nicht wirklich gelesen.
<stevieh> ist aber eigentlich schnurz, wenn es so geht ;-)
<meinbluetoothgeh> also 2 Dinge zu tun: 1. standbyscripte erweitern, 2. bugreport schliessen/verschieben/oder was damit?
<stevieh> hastn um die Ohren gehauen bekommen?
<meinbluetoothgeh> nein, keine Reaktion
<stevieh> so sindse.
<stevieh> kannst ja deinen workaround noch reinschreiben und die sollen sehen, was sie damit anfangen.
<meinbluetoothgeh> ok, danke
<ppq> bendog: kannst du das ausführlicher beschreiben? was für ein gerät ist das (modellbezeichnung)? welche ubuntu-version? ist die bandbreite zu niedrig (speedtest deiner wahl probieren), oder kommen nicht alle pakete an (ping google.de)? ist es immer langsam oder nur bei manchen seiten? ist es nur per wlan langsam oder auch per kabel?
<stevieh> und das ganze scriptgehampel findest du in /etc/acpi aber frag mich nicht, was da was ist.
<meinbluetoothgeh> danke, ich schau mal
<ppq> bendog: bitte alle fragen beantworten, möglichst ausführlich und in einer zeile, danke :)
<stevieh> meinbluetoothgeh: vielleicht reicht sogar, in /etc/default/acpi-support bluetooth runterzufahren.
<bendog> PPQ: es ist ein netbok von packard bell (pav80), xubuntu 13.4 sowei mir bekannt ist saucy salamander oder sowas.bandbreite war mit windows ok.hab wenn ich videos anschau starkes ruckeln oder abgehackte bildwiedergabe.wenn ich auf youtube was anschau ist es ok.hab aber das gefuel dass ich auf allen seiten langsam bin. hab in firefox die ipv6 einstellung auf disable true gestellt. hatte das per googlesuche gefunden. effekt zeigt sich s
<bendog> owohl per lan als auch per wlan. videos ruckeln total.hab auch bereits restricted extras installiert per ubuntu software center
<jokrebel> bendog: Könnte das vielleicht auch eher einfach ein Darstellungsproblem (Flash) als ein "Bandbreiten-Problem" sein? Wie sieht die "Bandbreite" denn aus, wenn Du zB. die Ubuntu-CD runterlädst?
<bendog> jokrebel: wie lade ich die cd runter bzw. wo lass ich mir dann die bandbreite anzeigen? ... ich weiss ich stell mioch doof an.aber bin total neu auf linux
<bendog> jokrebeL: hab xubuntu per usbstick installiert da das netbook kein optical drive hat
<ppq> bendog: das klingt tatsächlich eher nach flash. das flash-plugin für linux ist leider ziemlich schlecht. mach mal einen speedtest oder lad was anderes runter - siehe jokrebel - und guck ob es da normal schnell ist. wenn ja, probier mal google chrome, der hat ein integriertes flash-plugin und kommt mit so einer lahmen gurke wie intel atom besser klar als andere browser
<bendog> oki
<bendog> also als standardbrowser den chrome
<bendog> ??
<ppq> testweise
<ppq> wenn er dir gefällt, klar, wieso nicht
<ppq> es spricht nichts dagegen, mehrere parallel zu nutzen
<bendog> das versuch ich mal.browser is mir wurst welcher.hauptsach es laeuft moeglichst ruckelfrei
<bendog> danke euch. ich werd das mal testen.und schaun obs klappt.ich geb rueckmeldung sobald ich was merk
<jokrebel> bendog: Viel Glück
<bendog> thx jokrebel
<meinbluetoothgeh> ich habe unter 13.10 kein /etc/acpi/sleep.sh   , ich suche eine Möglichkeit Befehle vor dem Standbygehen auszuführen und dann wieder beim Aufwachen.
<jokrebel> …warum auch immer man bei den heutigen Bootzeiten Standby so dringend braucht, dass man da Tage mit nem Fix verbringen mag.
<meinbluetoothgeh> so, workaround eingerichtet: /etc/default/acpi-support   und   /usr/lib/pm-utils/defaults   habe ich entsprechend editiert.
<meinbluetoothgeh> stevieh, vielen, vielen Dank
<SparkleBeer> hi
<jokrebel> Namd
<SparkleBeer> ich bin gerade mit meinem tab unterwegs und suche einen mint channel
<meinbluetoothgeh> jokrebel, bei mir ist es ein riesen Unterschied, ob ich den Notebookdeckel schliesse und dann irgendwann wieder aufklappe, oder ob ich jedes Mal runterfahre und dann wieder boot. Riesen Zeitunterschied hier auf meinem Thinkpad R61i.
<k1l> !mint > SparkleBeer 
<kubine> SparkleBeer: Support für Linux Mint gibt es in #linuxmint-help auf irc.spotchat.org , mehr Infos dazu: http://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/12
<SparkleBeer> danke euch
<jokrebel> meinbluetoothgeh: Man kann den Deckel auch schließen und nur den Bildschirm deaktivieren dadurch. 
<meinbluetoothgeh> dann verbraucht er aber Strom, bei mir geht die Mond-LED an, da verbraucht er glaube ich nicht so viel Strom.
<jokrebel> meinbluetoothgeh: Und die Vergangenheit lehrte mich einfach, dass die Zeit die ich reinstecke um ein Suspend das nicht out-of-the-box klappt zu fixen unterm Stich mehr Zeit verbrauchen würde als ich jemals durch die Neustarts mehr brauche. Ich geh da dann halt einfach einstweilen Kaffee kochen. Aber versuch das nur, viel Erfolg.
<k1l> jokrebel: wenn jemand eine sonst verfügbare funktion (standby) will ist das sein gutes recht
<jokrebel> k1l: Sicher doch
<k1l> meinbluetoothgeh: die thinkpads haben eigentlich recht guten support. schua mal auch im thinkwiki ob es da was bekanntes gibt
<meinbluetoothgeh> k1l, habe ich alles schon hinter mir, nichts gefunden.
<sdx23> meinbluetoothgeh: willst du nur Module entladen/laden?
<meinbluetoothgeh> mein workaround funktioniert, hier der update zu meinem bugreport: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-bluetooth/+bug/1245994
<kubine> Title: Bug #1245994 “after standby my bluetooth mouse does not work” : Bugs : “gnome-bluetooth” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<meinbluetoothgeh> sdx23, durch obige Massnahmen stoppe ich ersten den service und mache rmmod mit den relvanten modulen, beim Aufwachen dann alles umgekehrt.
<DreamThief> meinbluetoothgeh: und? funktionierts?
<DreamThief> falls ja: sei zufrieden ^^
<meinbluetoothgeh> ja, alles supi
<SparkleBeer> ^^
<meinbluetoothgeh> nur: es ist ein workaround, ich habe keine ahnung, ob der bug jetzt irgendwann gefixt wird.
<SparkleBeer> ich mag mint ;-) 
<jokrebel> SparkleBeer: Was höchsten in #ubuntu-de-offtopic erwähnenswert wäre.
<Bonson> hallo zusammen
<Bonson> hab ein problem will einen xpsp3 pc mit einen ubuntu pc über einen router verbinden xp ist bei einer arbeitsgruppe und ordner ist auch freigegeben 
<stevieh> meinbluetoothgeh: na, das freut mich.
<bekks> Bonson: Und welches Problem hast du?
<bekks> Bonson: Und welches Ubuntu genau hast du?
<Bonson> ubuntu habe ich sambe server sehe die arbeitsgruppe beim öffnen kommt empfangen der speicherlist vom server gescheitert
<meinbluetoothgeh> stevieh, meinst du denn, aufgrund meines bugreports wird jemand dem Problem nachgehen und rausfinden, wo genau der bug liegt?
<Bonson> v 12.04
<bekks> Bonson: Bitte benutze Satzzeichen.
<bekks> Und wie öffnest du was genau? Was genau tust du wo?
<Bonson> ich sag mal im explorer bei ubuntu: Netzwerk dursuchen/dort ist die arbeitsgruppe. wenn ich die öffnen will kommt die Fehlermeldung
<bekks> Dann mounte das Share im Terminal.
<Bonson> http://www.ubuntututorials.com/ubuntu-12-04-join-windows-workgroup/  nach der anleitung bin ich gegeangen
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu 12.04 : join windows workgroup | Ubuntu Tutorials (at www.ubuntututorials.com)
<bekks> Dann mounte das Share im Terminal.
<Bonson> bekks sorry du meinst sudo gedit /etc/hosts 
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Ich meine: Dann mounte das Share im Terminal.
<jokrebel> was ist denn "system-config-samba" das hab ich ja noch nie gehört.
<bekks> jokrebel: Ich auch nicht.
<bekks> !cifs | Bonson 
<bekks> !cifs > Bonson 
<bekks> Och kubinchen.
<bekks> !samba > Bonson 
<kubine> Bonson: Informationen zu Samba finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Samba
<bekks> Geht doch.
<Bonson> ok werd mal nachlesen danke für die schnelle hilfe
<newan> Hallo habe gerade frisch xubuntu installiert, soweit alles super. Nur die Lautstärkereglung im oberen Panel zeigt nichts an (Hotkeys mit OSD geht) nur die "normale" anzeige nicht?
<bekks> Bonson: Es gibt keinen Grund mir ein Query zu schreiben :)
<Bonson> ok da kann sich der ganze raum totlachen 
<Bonson> habe gvfs-mount smb://arbeitsgruppe/e: eingegeben, bekomme aber immer noch die gleiche fehlermeldung
<jokrebel> …oder einfach mithelfen
<bekks> Bonson: Mounte das Share in einem Terminal. Mit "mount" und nicht mit "gvfs-mount".
<Bonson> jokrebel da hast du recht :)
<Bonson> smb://AAA/E: nicht in /etc/fstab oder /etc/mtab finden
<bekks> Bonson: Mounte das Share in einem Terminal. Mit "mount" und nicht mit "gvfs-mount".
<Bonson> mit sudo mount smb://arbeitsgruppe/verzeichniss 
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Sondern mit "Ich lese den Artikel der mir vorhin gegeben wurde." :)
<jokrebel> Bonson: Versuchs mal hiermit http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Samba_Client_cifs#Temporaeres-Einbinden
<kubine> Title: Samba Client cifs › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Bonson> bin ich vom mounten im terminal nichts gefunden. bei Links bin ich auf gvfs mount eine alternative möglichkeit ....
<Bonson> ok danke
<jokrebel> Bonson: Dein Deutsch ist nur gebrochen? Es gibt Ubuntukanäle in sehr vielen Sprachen.
<Bonson> jokrebel ich bin össi und auch noch Burgenländer das ist wie bei euch die Bayern :))
<Bonson> und auch noch Ubuntu anfänger, keine bunten fenster wie bei Win zum durchkicken
<Bonson> sudo mount -t cifs -o credentials=~/.smbcredentials //ip oder Arbeitsgruppe/Verzeichniss dann habe ich 8 weiter möglichkeiten ?? 
<Bonson> das ist mir ein wenig zu hoch
<Bonson>  sudo mount --bind /AAA/E:  /Media/Volume  das müsste doch klappen Quelle  und ziel /media/volume ist auf ubuntu, fehlermeldung  einhängepunkt /media.... existiert nicht 
<jokrebel> --bind? 
<bekks> mount --bind ist falsch.
<Bonson> nur bind weglassen ?
<bekks> sudo mkdir /mnt/share; mount -t cifs -o user=...,password= \\IP\share /mnt/share
<bekks> Nix mit Bind, und vällig falscher Syntax für das Share - das heisst garantiert nicht "E:".
<bekks> *völlig sogar
<sash_> Bonson: Hier http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Samba_Client_cifs#Temporaeres-Einbinden ist doch auch ein Beispiel: sudo mount -t cifs -o credentials=~/.smbcredentials //192.168.1.100/Tausch /media/austausch 
<kubine> Title: Samba Client cifs › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<sash_> Halt dich einfach daran und pass an. Fertig.
<bekks> Ah, da war was // statt \\ :)
<Bonson> ok danke für deine zeit 
<sash_> Das mit dem -o credentials=~/.smbcredentials kannste weglassen
#ubuntu-de 2013-11-06
<LupusE> hi
<_moep_> ist es möglich bei irssi resolve_prefer_ipv6 = "yes" zu deaktivieren, ohne es in de config zu löschen? ich dachte an nen flag bla.tld -v4 oder so
<koegs> _moep_: notfalls in der config löschen und ein /reload machen?
<_moep_> ne das will ich ja nicht
<_moep_> es betrifft nur ein server wo das probs macht
<koegs> aso
<_moep_> und ist ggf nicht meine schuld, habs von 3 kisten aus 2 vlans getestet
<koegs> ./server add -6 -auto -network SwiftIRC irc.ipv6.swiftirc.net 6667 geht bestimmt auch mit -4
<_moep_> ja das geht nur resolved der dann zu erst v6
<koegs> http://static.quadpoint.org/irssi-docs/help-full.html#CONNECT
<kubine> Title: Irssi Help (at static.quadpoint.org)
<_moep_> und wenn v6 aus gründen down ist klappt das nicht
<_moep_> bzw vermurkst
<koegs> ok, ich hätte erwartet das er dann explizit nur ipv4 benutzt, ist natürlich die frage was vorher dnsmasq abfragt
<_moep_> ich hab so ne seite benutzt
<_moep_> da steht was anderes drin
<_moep_> http://www.webdnstools.com/dnstools/dns-lookup-ipv6
<kubine> Title: DNS Tools - IPv6 DNS Lookup (at www.webdnstools.com)
<imox1234> moin wo finde ich denn mein ffmpeg bin folder? 
<imox1234> dpkg -L ffmpeg zeig mir nur share/doc an
<meinbluetoothgeh> Ich konnte den Fehler eingrenzen. Der Fehler liegt im Kernelmodul btusb. Hier mein update zum bugreport: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-bluetooth/+bug/1245994
<kubine> Title: Bug #1245994 “after standby my bluetooth mouse does not work” : Bugs : “gnome-bluetooth” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<meinbluetoothgeh> Wie kann ich jetzt einen bugreport für das Kernelmodul btusb schreiben?
<meinbluetoothgeh> Der bug wurde schon reportet.
<meinbluetoothgeh> Hier der bug-report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pm-utils/+bug/1242310
<kubine> Title: Bug #1242310 “Bluetooth disabled after resume” : Bugs : “pm-utils” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<meinbluetoothgeh> Was muss ich jetzt mit dem alten bug-report machen? gnome-bluetooth hat ja gar keinen bug.
<meinbluetoothgeh> stevieh, btusb hat den bug und dieser wurde auch schon confirmed: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pm-utils/+bug/1242310
<kubine> Title: Bug #1242310 “Bluetooth disabled after resume” : Bugs : “pm-utils” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<stevieh> na siehste.
<meinbluetoothgeh> Was muss ich jetzt mit dem alten bug-report machen? gnome-bluetooth hat ja gar keinen bug.
<stevieh> ihn schliessen.
<stevieh> und auf den anderen verweisen.
<meinbluetoothgeh> link to a related bransh?
<stevieh> uh, k.a. 
<stevieh> ob das ein related branch ist? 
<meinbluetoothgeh> alles klar, habe ihn auf invalid gesetzt
<stevieh> find ich gut, dass du so ordentlich bist!
<meinbluetoothgeh> was ich nicht verstehe: der btusb ist noch nicht assigned. Von 13.04 auf 13.10 muss doch jemand am btusb.c rumprogrammiert haben, was jetzt zum bug führt. Warum bekommt dieser Programmierer ihn nicht automatisch assigned, denn er weiss doch am besten, wie das programmiert wurde.
<stevieh> naja, da hat ja ziemlich wahrscheinlich niemand von ubuntu dran programmiert, sondern von bluez oder whatever.
<stevieh> weiss nicht, wo btusb dabei ist.
<stevieh> btw. der bug ist ja auch beim falschen paket reportet? Wenn es denn btusb ist...
<meinbluetoothgeh> ist das der selbe?: https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=988481
<kubine> Title: Bug 988481 btusb dies after suspend/resume cycle (at bugzilla.redhat.com)
<meinbluetoothgeh> "my patch has been accepted upstream"   ist das dadurch nur noch ein Frage der zeit, wann wir das bekommen oder betrifft das nur redhat-kernel-module?
<stevieh> hmm... so 100% bin ich mir da nicht sicher, aber ich würde sagen, ja. 
<stevieh> d.h. bei jedem Kernel update kannst du mal schauen, ob es geht oder nicht
<meinbluetoothgeh> was bedeutet denn "upstream"? Torvalds oder ein anderer Guru hat ihn akzeptiert?
<stevieh> sacht mal hier einer der götter was dazu? Ich weiss nicht, ob bei rothut upstream nur ein stockwerk höher bedeutet? ...
<stevieh> aber ich würde sagen, eher die Kernel Maintainer an sich. Sonst wird das ja nie mehr was mit dem Kernel.
<brake4711> guten morgen, ist jemand hier on ?
<brake4711> der einem neuling helfen kann ?
<koegs> brake4711: einfrag gezielt fragen, wenn jemand die antwort kennt, wird er schon helfen
<brake4711> danke 
<brake4711> wie kann ich die NVidia GT610 einstellen und beschläunigen ?
<koegs> was heisst einstell und beschleunigen?
<koegs> *einstellen
<brake4711> bei dem spiel Minecraft, reist mier die Grak immer löcher rein und kommt mit dem aufbau nicht zurecht 
<brake4711> in windows hatte ich das Problem nicht so stark
<koegs> minecraft nutzt, soweit ich weiss, keine 3DFähigkeiten der Karte, da ist dann der verwendete Treiber nicht so wichtig
<brake4711> ok
<stevieh> brake4711: welches Java verwendest du denn?
<brake4711> die frage war nur , kann ich da was machen , was einstellen ?
<brake4711> zum beispiel mit Buffer oder sowas ?
<koegs> brake4711: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia/nvidia
<kubine> Title: nvidia › Nvidia › Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<brake4711> oder braucht man das nicht bei linux ?
<koegs> bzgl. "wie kriege ich den aktuellen nvidia-treiber?"
<brake4711> den java 7ender
<koegs> bzgl. minecraft http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Spiele/Minecraft#Leistungsprobleme
<kubine> Title: Minecraft › Spiele › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<xperia> hallo. konnte jemand schon ubuntu-touch erfolgreich kompilieren und erfahrungen mit dem erstellungs prozess sammeln? ich habe nach mehrere fehlschlägen nun endlich die kernel sources des herstellers erhalten und konnte erfolgreich den nötigen kernel mit den änderungen kompilieren. was nun getan werden muss ist ubuntu touch zu kompilieren zusammen mit dem binary kernel. die nötigen ubuntu...
<xperia> ...touch sources habe ich bereits runter geladen aber weiter weiss ich nicht mehr was zu tun ist.
<brake4711> erst mal danke ich lese 
<koegs> xperia: ich empfehle #ubuntu-touch und/oder #ubuntu-arm
<stevieh> brake4711: ich würde drauf achten, die Oracle VM zu nehmen, das könnte wirklich viel bringen.
<brake4711> aha 
<brake4711> und wie installiere ich das in Kde ?
<brake4711> wie mache ich das ?
<stevieh> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Java/Installation/Oracle_Java
<brake4711> ich kann gerne meine skype adresse geben 
<kubine> Title: Oracle Java › Installation › Java › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<BenBenny> Hallo, kann ich hier eine Frage stellen?
<bekks> Das hast du gerade.
<BenBenny> :-)
<bekks> Wenn es um Ubuntu Support geht, dann ist das hier der richtige Kanal, ja.
<BenBenny> Es geht um den Laptop meiner Freundin. Sie hat einen vaio mit Windows 7. Wir haben vergeblich versucht die LiveCD zu starten. Es lässt sich gar keine CD starten.
<BenBenny> Im BIOS haben wir schon die Bootreihenfolge gändert.
<bekks> Secure Boot im BIOS ausschalten.
<BenBenny> Woran kann das liegen? An vaio oder Windows? Danke schon mal.
<bekks> Am Vaio.
<BenBenny> Secure boot? Wo geht das im BIOS?
<bekks> Irgendwo im BIOS. Ich habe kein Sony Vaio.
<bekks> Zur Not steht das im Handbuch.
<BenBenny> Ich habe gelesen, dass man beim Booten nicht F2 sondern F10 drücken soll. Dann wählt man das Medium direkt aus. Geht das?
<bekks> Das steht im Handbuch deines Laptops.
<BenBenny> Aber Du hast Recht. Ich schon im Handbuch. Danke. :-)
<Cliff123> Hallo, kurze Frage: Welchen Window-Manager benutzt unity? compiz?
<k1l_> ja, compiz
<Cliff123> ok, danke.
<dark2300> hallo zusammen
<leszek> Hi
<dark2300> kann mit jemand zufällig meinen fehler zeigen den ich beim compilieren von proftpd mache. versuche proftpd mit TLS module zu bauen aber komme nicht weiter
<dark2300> konnte auch nirgentwo nachlesen was ich alles vorher installieren muss damit die compile vorgang reibungslos über die bühne geht.
<sdx23> dark2300: was genau hast du bisher getan, wo traten welche Fehlermeldungen auf?
<dark2300> bin nach dieser anleitung vorgegangen -> http://www.proftpd.de/HowTo-SFTP-TLS-verschluesse.55.0.html
<kubine> Title: ProFTPD: HowTo: SFTP (TLS, verschlüsseltes FTP) (at www.proftpd.de)
<dark2300> und bei dem punkt make install da haut der mir fehler raus die mir nicht wirlich was sagen
<dark2300> ich versuche mal den code zu posten
<dadrc> bitte als pastebin
<leszek> Warum kompiliert du das selbst eigentl. ?
<dadrc> außerdem: nimm lieber `checkinstall` statt `make install`, dann kannst du das wieder deinstallieren
<dark2300> kann es daran liegen das ich nicht make install über aptitude installiert hatte?
<dadrc> nein
<leszek> Man kanns auch mit make deinstallieren :5
<leszek> :D
<dadrc> leszek, wenn die dran gedacht haben, ein uninstall-Target zu erstellen, ja
<dadrc> Und das Target sauber funktioniert.
<leszek> Meine frage bleibt aber warum selbst kompiliert?
<dadrc> Die ist weiterhin interessant, jo ;)
<dark2300> pastebin.com/khsqhv9L
<leszek> Ich seh keine Fehlermeldung auf den ersten Blick
<sash_> Is halt keine da.
<dark2300> das sieht doch aber anders aus wenn es normal durchläuft. oder nicht?
<leszek> Eigentl. Nicht
<dark2300> nun muss ich nur mit aptitude proftpd nachinstallieren und die sache ist done? oder stehe ich da gerade auf der leitung?
<Thorn> hi@all wie erklär ich grub das er automatisch starten soll und nicht auf eine Entereingabe warte 13.04 ?
<leszek> Dark2300 du stehst auf der Leitung
<leszek> Du hast es doch gerade kompiliert und mit make install installiert oder? 
<leszek> Wozu also nochmal installieren? 
<dark2300> der hat ja nichts installiert. das ist ja mein problem. die ordner sins alle leer
<dadrc> Thorn, das passiert eigentlich nur, wenn vorher ein Fehler beim Booten aufgetreten ist
<leszek> Also sudo make install ausgeführt? 
<dadrc> Normalerweise wartet grub 10 Sekunden und startet dann von alleine
<Thorn> ja hatte heute Stromausfall und seit dem muss ich immer wieder enter drücken
<sdx23> !checkinstall > dark2300 
<kubine> dark2300: Informationen zu checkinstall finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/checkinstall
<dadrc> Nach einem erfolgreichen Start sollte das eigentlich nicht mehr passieren, Thorn 
<dadrc> Also, einmal starten, sauber wieder runterfahren
<Thorn> ich versuchs nochmal
<dark2300> checkinstall hat es installiert. dass kannte ich vorher garnicht. danke. 
<leszek> Ich kapituliere :P
<dark2300> müssten eigentlich nicht nach dem installieren die dazugehörigen ordner unter /etc/ sein?
<sdx23> nicht generell. Kommt auf das Programm an.
<dark2300> bei proftpd liegen dort z.B. ja die config files
<dark2300> leider ist da nicht... hmm komische sache
<leszek> Ist in /usr/share/doc nicht eine beispielconfig? 
<leszek> Ah ne proftpd hat in /usr/share/proftpd/templates Configs gelagert
<leszek> Also beispielconfigs
<sdx23> leszek: vermutlich nicht, wenn manuell installiert.
<sdx23> dark2300: schau dir die Ausgabe von checkinstall und/oder das Makefile an, da steht das drin.
<leszek> Sdx23 würde mich stark wundern
<sdx23> leszek: sollte imo nach /usr/local/share.
<dark2300> es sind einige sachen unter /usr/share/proftpd/doc aber keine configs.
<dark2300> es muss doch einen einfachen weg geben proftpd mit TLS verschlüsselung aufzusetzen
<sdx23> man nehme einfach einen ftp der das ootb kann.
<sash_> Also, http://www.howtoforge.com/setting-up-proftpd-tls-on-ubuntu-11.04-natty-narwhal sieht ja so aus, als könne er das auch ootb
<kubine> Title: Setting Up ProFTPd + TLS On Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) | HowtoForge - Linux Howtos and Tutorials (at www.howtoforge.com)
<dark2300> bislang hat es ja immer geklappt. das ist ja nicht das erste mal das ich sowas aufsetze... musste nach einem hdd def. die server neu installen
<sdx23> da würde mich ja mal apt-cache policy proftp interessieren - von einem System, wo's noch nicht manuell installiert ist.
<dark2300> nach der geposteten anleitung von kubine. bekomme ich leider eine meldung dass das tls modul für proftpd nicht vorhanden ist. 
<leszek> Das steckt evtl. Ineinem extra Paket? 
<dark2300> das ding ist ja auch das nicht direkt proftpd installiert wird übaer aptitude sondern proftps-basic
<dark2300> ihr müsst mich wohl für voll den noob halten :D
<sdx23> Ich tippe ja auf "openssl" nicht installiert.
<dark2300> das ist installiert. kann auch die certificate erstellen
<sdx23> Dann würde ich immernoch gerne "apt-cache policy proftpd-basic" und die genaue Fehlermeldung sehen.
<dark2300> auch über pastebin?
<dark2300> oder soll ich das hier so reinkopieren?
<sdx23> Pastebin bitte.
<dark2300> http://pastebin.com/8WDYMjE6
<kubine> Title: proftpd - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<sdx23> da ist mod_tls bei, siehe 
<sdx23> /usr/lib/proftpd/mod_quotatab_radius.so
<sdx23> /usr/lib/proftpd/mod_quotatab_sql.so
<sdx23> /usr/lib/proftpd/mod_radius.so
<sdx23> /usr/lib/proftpd/mod_ratio.so
<sdx23> /usr/lib/proftpd/mod_rewrite.so
<sdx23> /usr/lib/proftpd/mod_sftp.so
<sdx23> /usr/lib/proftpd/mod_sftp_pam.so
<sdx23> /usr/lib/proftpd/mod_shaper.so
<sdx23> /usr/lib/proftpd/mod_site_misc.so
<sdx23> /usr/lib/proftpd/mod_sql.so
<sdx23> /usr/lib/proftpd/mod_sql_passwd.so
<leszek> Oo
<sdx23> argh, sorry. http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/amd64/proftpd-basic/filelist
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu – File list of package proftpd-basic/precise/amd64 (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<dark2300> hmm. ja stimmt. es ist auf der liste
<sdx23> Womöglich war das Paket nicht komplett installiert worden oder ähnlich. Die Fehlermeldung wäre halt hilfreich.
<dark2300> pastebin/wKcx9s8h
<dark2300> pastebin.com/wKcx9s8h
<sdx23> da hast du's doch: Das Fehlen des Moduls ist nicht das Problem, sondern die falsche Openssl version.
<sdx23> apt-cache policy openssl und nachsehen, ob das aus der gleichen Quelle kommt. Wenn nicht hast du die Erklärung. Wenn doch Bugreport suchen/aufmachen.
<dark2300> ok. danke.
<dark2300> http://pastebin.com/CSCE7etp
<kubine> Title: openssl: Installiert: 1.0.1-4ubuntu5.10 Kandidat: 1.0.1-4ubuntu5.10 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<dark2300> kann es an meinen paketquellen liegen?
<sdx23> hm, sieht für mich nach einem Bug aus.
<dark2300> hmm.. dann muss ich wohl ein anderes ubuntu nehmen...
<sdx23> wenn du die Paketsourcen und build-dependencies ziehst, sollte sich das recht leicht neu bauen lassen.
<dark2300> hmm. wie stelle ich das an?
<sdx23> apt-get source / build-dep und dann debbuild
<sdx23> https://wiki.debian.org/HowToPackageForDebian#Building_Debian_packages nach dem Schema hier beispielsweise
<kubine> Title: HowToPackageForDebian - Debian Wiki (at wiki.debian.org)
<dark2300> da bin ich ja mal gespannt ob ich das hinbekomme
<sdx23> das sollte trivialer funktionieren als das tar.gz per Hand zu kompilieren.
<dark2300> der baut openssl gerade neu. ich bin ja gespannt ob das was bringt
<sdx23> Hu? Warum openssl? Das Problem liegt bei proftpd-basic.
<dark2300> hieß es nicht das mein openssl nicht zum proftpd passt?
<dark2300> ja sry. habe da was durcheinander gebracht
<sdx23> ja, aber proftp ist mit einer zu alten openssl-Version gebaut, deswegen solltest du das neu bauen (und gegen die neue compilieren/linken)
<sdx23> Problem ist halt, dass proftpd aus universe kommt.
<dark2300> gut nun verstehe ich das auch
<dark2300> so
<dark2300> der hat das nun gebaut. aber wie kann ich das installieren?
<sdx23> debuild auch fertig? dann hast du da ein *.deb rumliegen. Das kannst' mit dpkg -i installieren.
<dark2300> habs im proftpd ordner gesucht. ist aber einen ordner darüber geladet. also das deb file
<dark2300> und nun auch installiert
<dark2300> komischerweise taucht der mod_tls nicht auf. wenn ich /usr/sbin/proftpd -l ausführe
<eXtense> Hallo..habe mich jetzt auf euren Rat hin endlich von Natty getrennt und 12.04 installiert. Allerdings finde ich hier auch nach mehreren Stunden einfach nicht die gewohnt detaillierten Einstellungen zum Farbschema. Ambience als "Grundbaustein" ist ausgewählt, aber gewisse farben wie das hässlige Orange für die Auswahlmaske möchte ich ändern. Wie?
<rois> hallo
<rois> hat wer eine ahnung wie man den ubuntu installer ohne passwort eingabe startet?
<dadrc> eXtense, im allergrößten Notfall kannst du immer die Themedatei editieren
<bekks> rois: Ein PAsswort für den Standardbenutzer musst du angeben.
<rois> immer? 
<eXtense> dadrc,  hast du den Pfad gerade im Kopf?
<dadrc> eXtense, /usr/share/themes/Ambience/
<rois> Ich mein dass ich zumindest ueber sudo visudo was machen koennte
<eXtense> dadrc,  danke1
<rois> nur elevatet sich ubiquity anscheinend selber... it ja kein su sudo oder aehnliches im programmaufruf...
<rois> jo und da wollt ich fragen ob wer was weiss, denn bei einem remasterten ubuntu beim installer immer das passwort eingeben muessen is scho bloed
<rois> muss ich anscheinend sourcecode waelzen...
<bekks> rois: Was genau möchtest du tun?
<bekks> Irgendwie ergibt das, was du bisher gesagt hast, keinen Zusammenhang.
<rois> habe ubuntu remastert, und die ubiquity.desktop aufm desktop. Wenn ich die jetzt klicke, verlangt der das passwort vom benutzer
<rois> Ich wuerd das gern abstellen..
<bekks> Gib dem User in der /etc/sudoers das Recht per sudo ubiquity ohne PAssworteingabe auszuführen.
<rois> hab ich schon probiert, funktioniert nicht. Im code ruft er paste.ubuntu.com/6371376 auf
<bekks> Der Code ist völlig egal.
<bekks> Wie sieht deine Zeile in /etc/sudoers aus?
<rois> paste.ubuntu.com/6371387
<bekks> Das ist natürlich falsch.
<rois> ubiquity nur einmal, da is ein fehler beimkopieren
<bekks> Das binary heisst natürlich nur /usr/bin/ubiquity und nicht "/usr/bin/ubiquity ubiquity --desktop %k gtk_ui"
<rois> mom
<bekks> Und da es ein graphischer Installer ist solltest du dann sinnvollerweise auch gksudo verwenden und nicht sudo.
<rois> also jetzt startet ubiquity ger nicht mehr...
<bekks> Wie sieht deine sudoers Zeile jetzt aus, und wie rufst du ubiquity auf?
<rois> paste.ubuntu.com/6371413,  und "/usr/bin/ubiquity ubiquity --desktop %k gtk_ui" [17:35] <rois> mom
<rois> paste.ubuntu.com/6371413,  und  /usr/bin/ubiquity ubiquity --desktop %k gtk_ui
<bekks> Eine URL hat einen protocol handler am Anfang.
<rois> sorry
<bekks> Und Du musst natürlich gksudo verwenden...
<bekks> "Einfach so" aufrufen kann technisch selbstverständlich nicht funktionieren.
<rois> tja im .desktop von ubiquity stehts auch ohne drin...  egal, jetzt klappts! VIELEN dank fuer deine hilfe.
<bekks> Tja, dann musst du alternativ setuid setzen...
<rois> werd mich mal einlesed, danke!
<rois> werd mich mal einlesen, danke!
<rois> btw: da man unter ubuntu gruppenverwaltung nicht mehr mittels GUI machen kann, gibts da schon eine alternative?
<bekks> Ja, "chgrp, chmod, etc." :)
<aaki> Moin! Kann ich mal was Zwischenfragen? Keine Ahnung, wo ich das sonst fragen soll… Ich biete für einen Kunden eine HTTPS URL an, an die er per POST verschieden Daten schicken kann. Nun sagt dessen Admin, dass er HTTPS nicht kann (wow!). Wenn ich jedoch sicherheitsbedenken hätte solle ich das per VPN Tunneln. Jetzt die Frage. Wie das, wenn ich auf seinen Server keinen Zugriff habe?
<rois> hab ich mir schon gedacht :)
<rois> http://media.cdn.ubuntu-de.org/wiki/attachments/24/45/KUser_Lucid.png  kuser schaut aber auch ganz nett aus...
<bekks> aaki: gar nicht. Er muss dir einen VPN Zugang einrichten.
<subz3r0> aaki: er schickt daten an eine URL? mit sicherheit nicht
<LetoThe2nd> subz3r0: dochdoch, das ist schon ok
<subz3r0> Daten an eine URL?
<bekks> Dafür ist POST da.
<LetoThe2nd> subz3r0: du möchtest lesen, was ein HTTP POST ist </jedihandmove>
<rois> haut halt wieder 30mb kde auf die platte...
<subz3r0> Power On Self Test? :D
<bekks> rois: Ja und? Ist deine Platte nur 128MB groß? :)
<LetoThe2nd> ginge auch mit GET, aber halt dann etwas eingeschränkter (also wenn man unbedingt will)
<rois> naja ich hab ein remastertes ubuntu, und wenn ich auf cd rohling groesse bleiben will.........
<aaki> @bekks danke
<aaki> ich kam mir schon blöd vor. aber ich habe mit dem sowieso Probleme. Meine ganzen Versuchs das abzusichern sind eh für die Katz, da der alles unverschlüsselt und ungehashed rumschleudert. naja, jetzt kann ich wenigstens mit Gewissheit antworten, also noch mal danke!
<rois> also kuser is super.. genau das was ich gesucht hab.
<subz3r0> !paste > subz3r0 
<kubine> subz3r0: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<subz3r0> huhu :p
<eXtense> Wie bekomme ich es unter 12.04 wieder hin, dass ein dreifachklick aufs touchpad als Druck der mittleren Maustaste gewertet wird?
<subz3r0> versuche gerade die manpage von avconv in nen text file umzuleiten mittels "man avconv > bla.txt"
<subz3r0> allerdings werden da mehrere fehler angezeigt
<subz3r0> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/416887/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<subz3r0> jemand ne idee?
<subz3r0> habs auch mal mit anderen man pages versucht. ls, rsync etc... da macht er keine probleme
<dadrc> eXtense, im Kontrollzentrum ist nichts drin?
<eXtense> dadrc,  nichts gefunden. Da war es unter 11.04, jetzt scheinbar nicht mehr.
<dadrc> eXtense, dann eventuell mal gsynaptics angucken, da geht mehr mit: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Touchpad#gsynaptics
<kubine> Title: Touchpad › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bendog> hy ppq
<ppq> hallo bendog 
<bendog> wollte nochmals rueckmeldung geben wegen der interneteinstellung bzw. dem googlechrome_browser
<bendog> also: es laeuft schneller mit dem chromium. ruckeln ist nach wie vor da, aber das wird wohl hardware bedingt sein, oder? also ich hab ne deutlich verbesserung.
<ppq> jop
<ppq> schön, dass es besser läuft
<bendog> ok. dann weiss ich wenigstens dass ich mehr leistung nicht herausbringen kann. aber man merkt deutlich dass dies der fehler war. danke nochmals fuer deine hilfe. auch danke dem anderen wo ich den namen leider nimmer weiss
<ppq> joa, von einem atom kann man nicht viel erwarten
<bendog> jop. das stimmt. sonst kann ich auch nix mehr machen, oder? also um der cpu oder so zu helfen besser in der performance zu sein? also ich wuesste zumindest nichts weiteres und google ist wohl nicht genug geguettert mit antworten die mir weiterhelfen
<ppq> bendog: du könntest mal lubuntu testen. das setzt zwar den einen oder anderen komfor-kompromiss voraus, ist aber sehr fix auf schwacher hardware
<ppq> +t
<bendog> kompromiss in welche richtung?
<subz3r0> ppq: noch ne idee wie ich das problem mit der zeit wieder hinbekomme? Track ist ~3 mins lang. audacious zeigt allerdings 20+ mins an
<ppq> subz3r0: ?
<subz3r0> avconv -f flv -i input.flv -c libmp3lame -f mp3 output.mp3
<subz3r0> danach ist der track dann über 20 mins lang. 
<subz3r0> obwohl er eigentlich knapp 4 minuten hat
<ppq> avconv -i input.flv -ab 192k output.mp3 # sollte reichen
<ppq> -vn sonst noch
<subz3r0> ne. immer noch 20:40Min lang
<ppq> das deaktiviert explizit den video-stream
<subz3r0> hab mal das vn hinzugepackt
<subz3r0> ne, will auch nicht
<ppq> nopaste mal die terminalausgabe von avconv
<subz3r0> !paste > subz3r0 
<kubine> subz3r0: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<subz3r0> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/416892/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<ppq> das sieht eigentlich alles gut aus oO
<ppq> subz3r0: hm, lame ist installiert?
<ppq> libmp3lame
<subz3r0> jo müsste :)
<ppq> 0
<subz3r0> locate sagt es ist da ;)
<xubuntu756> what what... what what... what what... what what... what what... what what... what what... what what... what what... what what... what what... what what... 
<subz3r0> xubuntu756: besoffen?
<bendog> XD
<subz3r0> ppq: wenn ich noch wüsste welche option/en du mir noch gegeben hattest. normal schreib ich sowas in ne datei rein
<subz3r0> hatte exakt das gleiche problem schon mal gehabt. 
<ppq> subz3r0: ansonsten kopier mal die audio-spur raus, vielleicht gehts wenn man die dann separat umkodiert. avconv -i input.flv -acodec copy -vn output.m4a
<subz3r0> habs nu mit "avconv -i input.mp4 -vn -qscale 1 output.mp3" versucht. Da hab ich dann gar 24+ mins ;)
<subz3r0> oki
<ppq> oder lass es so, mp3 ist sowieso schlechter als aac
<subz3r0> .m4a funktioniert. werds nun mal umwandeln
<subz3r0> kA ob mein phone m4a kann...
<ppq> kann es wahrscheinlich
<subz3r0> hmm. sobald ich m4a -> mp3. bin ich wieder bei 24+mins
<ppq> sicher, dass das paket libmp3lame0 installiert ist?
<subz3r0> jo -> /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libmp3lame.so.0
<ppq> narf
<ppq> schick mir mal das .flv, will das mal hier testen
<subz3r0> sudo dpkg -l | grep libmp3lame
<subz3r0> ii  libmp3lame0                            3.99.3+repack1-1                        MP3 encoding library
<bendog> cya ppq... ich werd mal lubuntu aufspielen und testen
<bendog> danke dir
<subz3r0> damn, dachte wäre zwei lines. sorry :)
<ppq> bendog: ok, viel spaß
<Thorn_31> Hi@all hab da eine Frage wenn man Putty startet kommt da immer wann man sich das letzte mla eingeloggt hat oder so wi e und wo kann man das ändern in welcher Datei
<bekks> Warum will man das ändern?
<Thorn_31> weil ich das auf einem Server anders gesehen hab und es gut fand ist auch mal reine Neugier
<bekks> Was hast du denn auf dem anderen Server genau gesehen?
<bekks> Und welches Ubuntu hast du denn genau?
<Thorn_31> da stand zum beispiel die Server ip
<Thorn_31> und so kleinigkeiten
<bekks> Dann baue Dir eine passende /etc/motd
<bekks> Und welches Ubuntu hast du denn genau?
<Thorn_31> ich hab 13.04
<Thorn_31> danke bekks
<faraway> Ist zwar off topic, aber hat sonst noch jemand hier Probleme auf google Seiten zuzugreifen? Ich weise es gibt (downforeveryoneorjustme.com) aber das bringt ja nicht viel da google je nach region andere IPs hat.
<bekks> Wenn du weisst, dass es OT ist, wende Dich doch bitte direkt an #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<shirow88> Guten Tag, beim upgrade von 13.04 auf 13.10 bekomme ich immer die fehlermeldung "Es konnte nicht ermittelt werden, welche Systemaktualisierungen verfügbar sind". kann mir jmd dabei helfen?
<k1l> shirow88: da machen wohl PPAs probleme
<shirow88> @k1| ich habe alle deaktiviert
<shirow88> noch jmd eine Idee?
<beaver74> shirow88 - wie bist du denn vorgegangen.. so wie hier beschrieben http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/upgrade ?
<kubine> Title: Upgrade Ubuntu | Ubuntu (at www.ubuntu.com)
<shirow88> beaver74: ja
<beaver74> shirow88 - Updates wurden zuvor alle eingespielt?
<shirow88> beaver74, soweit ich weiß, ja
<k1l> ppa-purge nutzen um die pakete rauszubekommen. dann updaten, dann upgrade
<shirow88> k1|, und das mache ich wie? ^^
<bekks> !ppa-purge
<kubine> bekks: Um Pakete aus Fremdquellen zu entfernen benötigt man ppa-purge. Mehr Informationen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketquellen_freischalten/PPA#PPA-entfernen
<beaver74> shirow88 - http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Upgrade - auch sehr zu empfehlen
<kubine> Title: Upgrade › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<beaver74> !tab > shirow88 
<kubine> shirow88: Bei vielen IRC-Clients ist es möglich mit Hilfe der Tab-Taste den Nickname anderer Nutzer zu vervollständigen. Tippe beispielsweise kub<Tab> um kubine zu erhalten. Derartiges Verhalten ist im Übrigen an vielen Stellen anzutreffen, beispielsweise auch im Grossteil der Shells.
<shirow88> beaver74: danke : )
<beaver74> gern, macht es einfacher ;)
<shirow88> k1l: probiere es mal mit ppa-purge
<beaver74> shirow88 - sei dir auch hierüber bewusst: "Auch wenn ein bereits installiertes System per Upgrade auf eine neue Version aktualisiert werden kann, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass dies auch die empfehlenswerte Methode ist. In vielen Fällen ist ein sauberer Neuanfang problemloser."
<shirow88> beaver74:  das habe ich schon beim vorletzten upgrade gemerkt xD
<bekks> Eine Neuinstallation wöre jetzt schon fertig :)
<shirow88> bekks: vermutlich
#ubuntu-de 2013-11-07
<eg0x> moin
<kl> Guten Morgen, ich habe eine Heimkinoanlage von Sony, und möchte dies mit meinem PC (Linux Mint) vernetzen. Alle meine versuche schlugen fehl, samba u.s.w. habe ich Install. Hat jemand einen Vorschlag?
<Varakh> dann geh in den mint hilfechannel
<kl> Varakh:  da ist seit ewiger Zeit niemand da
<koegs> kl: trotzdem bist du hier nicht richtig
<kl> ich dachte Mint u. Ubuntu wäre fast das selbe. Na  gut. thx für eure Hilfe
<LupusE> g'morgen
<AkuUsagi> hallo, hab in meinem Laptop einmal die integrierte Grafik des i5, als auch eine Radeon 8600M. Treiber sind installiert. Wie kann ich nun wissen welche der beiden Grafikkarten für die Anzeige verwendet wird. bzw sicherstellen dass 3D über die AMD Grafik verarbeitet wird?
<dadrc> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hybrid-Grafikkarten/ATI_Hybrid-Grafikkarten_unter_fglrx
<kubine> Title: ATI Hybrid-Grafikkarten unter fglrx › Hybrid-Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<schnitzl> ich checks nicht, was ist definitiv der beste weg um ein paar scripte/anwendungen (ubuntu SERVER, nur console) beim reboot zu starten? rc.local/crontab/...?!?
<dadrc> upstart
<LetoThe2nd> schnitzl: upstart, oder möglicherweise noch anacron
<schnitzl> wo ist der vorteil von upstart? 
<dadrc> es sei denn, es sind sachen, die im grunde nur einmal pro tag/monat/wasauchimmer laufen sollen, dann anacron
<schnitzl> anacron=crontab ?
<dadrc> ist halt der von Ubuntu vorgesehene Weg
<schnitzl> warum. 
<dadrc> Ne, dann hätten wir crontab geschrieben :)
<dadrc> Weil.
<LetoThe2nd> schnitzl: wenn ich crontab meinte, würde ich crontab sagen.
<LetoThe2nd> schnitzl: es gibt eine relation zwischen beidem, aber die kannst du dir ohne weiteres anlesen.
<dadrc> Und Upstart ist ein Nachfolger von sysinit, was bei Ubuntu nicht mehr benutzt wird. 
<dadrc> na, oder zumindest deprecated ist
<LetoThe2nd> schnitzl: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Upstart
<kubine> Title: Upstart › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<LetoThe2nd> schnitzl: sogar inkl beispiel
<AkuUsagi> kubine: danke, die einstellung behält er auch nach einem neustart, bis ich per aticonfig wieder die intel grafik auswählen würde?
<schnitzl> jo, kenn ich, ich seh aber nicht den vorteil. ist mmn viel mehr arbeit als einfach schnell nen wrapper script in die rc.local zu pflanzen.
<AkuUsagi> sprich die amd-grafik wäre nach dem setting jetzt erstmal default?
<LetoThe2nd> schnitzl: wenn du alles besser weisst, warum fragst du dann eigentlich? du sagtest: "definitiv der beste weg"
<LetoThe2nd> schnitzl: den haben wir genannt
<LetoThe2nd> schnitzl: technische vorteile von upstart gegenüber rc.local kannst du dir nach belieben ergooglen, mir ist da nicht so richtig nach vorkauen ehrlich gesagt.
<LetoThe2nd> stichworte zum warmwerden: parallelisierung, dependencies, etc.
<schnitzl> ich habe nie behauptet ich weiß was besser. nur "der vorgesehene weg" als anwort ist mau. desgween frage ich weiter nach. 
<schnitzl> ahh. danke. das hilft.
<schnitzl> trotzdem danke. 
<LetoThe2nd> schnitzl: viel spass.
<schnitzl> hehe habe ich! :D
<schnitzl> ;)
<imolit> hallo. weird question here. what does "trölfmal" mean?
<dadrc> imolit, colloquial for "a lot of times". also: this channel is for ubuntu support only, for smalltalk join us in #ubuntu-de-offtopic 
<LetoThe2nd> imolit: if you got more such question, please head over to #ubuntu-de-offtopic, as we try to be on-topic support only. for that one, its kind of an idiom for "pretty offten, but not a definite count"
<dadrc> LetoTheSlow
<dreamon> Hat schon jeman mal unter Ubuntu im Terminal "LS" eingegeben. ? Hier fährt eine Lokomotive über den Bildschirm ;)
<imolit> all right, danke! :)
<dadrc> dreamon, gibt da so ein Paket, was lauter "lustige" Sachen macht, wenn man Befehle falsch eintippt
<dadrc> Dürfte `sl` sein
<dreamon> dadrc, Stimmt. Bei sl das gleiche .. hihi
<ufo49> Hi all
<ufo49> Wie kann man bei einem XFCE/LXDE-Desktop Gnome nachinstallieren?
<dadrc> Das Paket dazu heißt, wenig überraschend, gnome
<ufo49> Genau, wenn ich das in synaptic anwähle wird das Symbol rot mit Ausführungszeichen. Er mault dann wegen defekten Paketen
<dadrc> Zeig mal die Ausgabe von `sudo apt-get install gnome` in einem Pastebin, bitte.
<ufo49> Wie war die URL gleich?
<dadrc> paste.ubuntu.com zB
<ufo49> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6375839/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<sdx23> "apt-get update" und "apt-cache policy gnome" wären dann mal interessant.
<dadrc> ↑
<ufo49> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6375863/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<sdx23> oh, sorry. gnome-core macht ja ehr das Problem, die policy davon wäre besser gewesen. Das kann an PPAs liegen oder an alten Paketen die noch installiert sind.
<ufo49> cheese brauche ich nicht, meine webcam funktioniert auch so, das andere sollte eigentlich zu gnome dazugehören gelle?
<ufo49> Ein apt-get install -f zeigt aber keinerlei offene Abhängigkeiten
<sdx23> Naja, es geht ja nicht um kaputte installierte Pakete, sondern um Abhängigkeiten, die das installieren neuer Pakete (die im ersten Paste stehen) verhindern.
<ufo49> Wie korrigiere ich das?
<sdx23> nopaste bitte doch noch "apt-cache policy gnome-core cheese gnome-shell-extensions"
<sdx23> Wir muessen erstmal rausfinden, wo das Problem liegt. Ggf. kann/muss man andere Pakete deinstallieren/upgraden/downgraden.
<ufo49> Vielleicht ein Hinweis: ich hatte versucht auf 13.10 zu updaten. Das scheiterte ebenfalls an irgendwelchen Abhängigkeiten
<LetoThe2nd> was ist das für ein ppa, das da mit drin ist?
<ufo49> Ist für PCSX2
<LetoThe2nd> vllt. liegts ja da dran, dass die irgendwelche libs austauschen.
<ufo49> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6375920/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<ufo49> Soll ich das mal deaktivieren oder den ganzen Mist runter werfen?
<sdx23> womöglich wäre das gut - aber auch ehr ein Schuss ins Blaue. Andererseits zeigen die Pastes soweit keine Probleme.
<ufo49> Hat nichts gebracht
<sdx23> Ist das System ansonsten aktuell? Bringt dir der Switch "--verbose" beim apt-get install weitere Informationen?
<ufo49> Das System sollte aktuell sein, hab immer alle updates problemlos installiert
<ufo49> --verbose nimmt er nicht
<sdx23> oh, -verbose-versions oder auch nur -V
<ufo49> Kommt  die gleiche Ausgabe
<sdx23> hm.Womöglich noch alte Pakete im Cache? "apt-get clean" um die loszuwerden. sonst: aptitude kann Abhängigkeitsprobleme idR. gut auflösen, wäre ein Versuch wert. 
<ufo49> aptutude -i gnome?
<ufo49> Der Tip war gut, es tut sich was ...
<ufo49> Komme gleich wieder ...
<ufo49> Sieg, aptitude hats gebracht
<ufo49> Aber schon sehr komisch, das solche Probleme auftreten
<ufo49> Vor allem wo es doch keine Super-Kuh-Kräfte hat
<sl33py_0x15> hallo zusammen
<bekks> moin
<ufo49> Kan man mit aptitude auch ein Systemupgrade (zB auf 13.10) durchführen?
<koegs> dafür ist der update-manager zuständig
<bekks> ufo49: Das solltest du mit do-release-upgrade tun, oder mit dem update-manager.
<sl33py_0x15> mein rechner startet im falschen runlevel, kann mir einer sagen wie ich das ändern kann? komme nur ins terminal mit alt strg f1
<bekks> Es gibt bei Ubuntu nur ein Runlevel. Falsch kann das also nicht sein.
<sl33py_0x15> es gibt 6 runlevel oder nicht
<bekks> sl33py_0x15: Wenn deine graphische Umgebung nicht startet hat das mit einem Problem beim Starten zu tun, und nicht mit einem Runlevel.
<bekks> Es gab 6 Runlevel...
<bekks> Seit de3r Verwendung von Upstart sein 12.04 werden die von Ubuntu gar nicht mehr genutzt.
<bekks> sl33py_0x15: Welches Ubuntu hast du genau?
<sl33py_0x15> 12.04
<bekks> Und was hast du getan, bevor dein Ubuntu nicht mehr startete?
<sl33py_0x15> ich hab slim installiert
<bekks> Warst du mit5 lightdm nicht zufrieden?
<sl33py_0x15> ich wollte mal was anderes testen, weil ich gerne auf archlinux umsteigen möchte, aber war wohl nichts ;P
<bekks> Archlinux kannst du auf Ubuntu auch nicht testen - nimm Dir dazu lieber eine VM.
<bekks> sl33py_0x15: Deinstallier slim wieder, und installier lightdm erneut.
<sl33py_0x15> hab ich gemacht
<bekks> Dann schau in die Logs was da schiefgeht.
<sl33py_0x15> in konsole 7 steht
<sl33py_0x15> stopping systemv runlevel compability
<bekks> JA, völlig unwichtig.
<bekks> Das Problem ist, dass dein X Server nicht startet. Schau nach warum das so ist.
<bekks> Die Logs findest du in /var/log/ und ~/.xsession-errrors
<sl33py_0x15> da steht leider nichts genaues
<bekks> Da steht garantiert eine sehr genauer Grund
<bekks> Schieb die beiden Logs bitte in ein Pastebin, ebenso wie die Ausgaben von uname -a; lsb_release -a; lspci -k; dmesg;
<bekks> !paste > sl33py_0x15 
<sl33py_0x15> sry weis aber leider nicht wie, hab keine maus zur verfügung und kein internetbrowser
<bekks> Installier pastebinit, und benutz es z.B. so:
<bekks> pastebinit ~/.xsession-errrors oder auch uname -a | pastebinit
<bekks> Dann brauchst du nur die URLs abzuschreiben.
<eXtense> Ich möchte mir eine transparente und nutzlose Verknüpfung als Spacer ins gnome-panel basteln. Welchen Befehl könnte ich benutzen, der wirklich NICHTS macht. Habe jetzt echo verwendet, aber dann erscheint kurz ein schwarzes Rechteck wenn man ausversehen auf die "leere" verknüpfung klickt
<LetoThe2nd> eXtense: ich würde sagen, eine .desktop datei bei der das exec fehlt.
<LetoThe2nd> (warum auch immer aber macht ja nix.)
<sl33py_0x15> uname -a ausgabe: http//paste.ubuntu.com/6376128/
<eXtense> LetoThe2nd,  guter Gedanke. Hatte bis jetzt nur versucht die Dinger über "zum panel hinzufügen" zu erstellen. Momentchen..
<beaver74> eXtense - das Panel bietet keine Platzhalter an? Meine mich zu erinnern auch dort welche gefunden zu haben, das Panel von Xfce hat sie jedenfalls.
<eXtense> beaver74,  nein leider nicht. Und seit 12.04 kann ich die Icons ja nicht mehr platzieren wo ich möchte, sondern nurnoch in riesigen Abständen.
<beaver74> hm, ok, dann hat sich das geändert
<eXtense> LetoThe2nd,  hat an sich funktioniert, allerdings erscheint das selbe schwarze Rechteck wie bei "echo"..scheint man nicht verhindern zu können
<LetoThe2nd> eXtense: sry, dann gerade keine idee.
<sl33py_0x15> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6376152
<sl33py_0x15> lspci -k ausgabe
<eXtense> Noch so ein Schönheitsfehler bei dem ich Hilfe brauche. Habe mittels "gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.interface gtk-color-scheme 'selected_bg_color:#a3a3a3;'" das hässlige Orange der Auswahlmaske durch Grau ersetzt. Allerdings funktioniert das immer nur ein paar Minuten nach dem booten, dann kommt das Orange zurück?!
<beaver74> eXtense - wenn dir das Xfce Panel zusagt, schau dir das doch mal an.. das ließe sich imho auch weiterhin unter Gnome einsetzen, die Themes ließen sich auch dem Desktop anpassen.
<sl33py_0x15> dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6376143
<beaver74> eXtense - sieht hier, allerdings unter Xfce4 selber, dem Panel von Gnome2 sehr ähnlich.. die Funktionen ebenfalls.
<eXtense> beaver74,  werde ich mir mal anschauen, aber mit dem spacer-"problem" kann ich auch leben lernen :D 
<beaver74> jo :)
<sl33py_0x15> lsb_release: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6376160
<sl33py_0x15> reicht das bekks
<eXtense> Das besagte Augenkrebs-Orange ist allerdings furchtbar. Warum hat man das Menü in dem man jede Farbe des Systemthemas ändern konnte rausgenommen?
<sl33py_0x15> bekks ich muss jetzt gleich mal kurz so 10 -15 minuten zu ner ärztin, melde mich wenn ich zurück komme.
<bekks> sl33py_0x15: Ja, und dann paste danach erstmal die Logs.
<sl33py_0x15> hab ich doch schon
<bekks> Du hast die BEfehlsausgaben gepasted, aber nicht die Logs.
<bekks> Die Logs, von denen Du sagst, dass das nicht genaues drinstehen würde.
<sl33py_0x15> sag mir doch bitte nochmal welche, xsession und?
<bekks>  /var/log/Xorg.0.log und ~/.xsession-errors
<sl33py_0x15> da sagt er mir trying to send an empty document
<bekks> Beim Versuch was genau zu tun?
<sl33py_0x15> die xorg.0.log in den pastebinit service zu kopieren
<bekks> Ja, dann lass die halt weg...
<sl33py_0x15> bei der xsession datei genau das selbe
<bekks> Wie sehen denn die Gesamten Befehle aus, die du da eintippst?
<sl33py_0x15> Xorg.0.log | pastebinit z.b.
<bekks> Das kann nicht funktionieren, weil Xorg.0.log kein BEfehl ist,
<bekks> "pastebinit Xorg.0.log"
<sl33py_0x15> Xorg log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6376319
<sl33py_0x15> xsession-errors: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6376326
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<sl33py_0x15> bist du schon fündig geworden bekks?
<bekks> sl33py_0x15: Was passsiert wenn du sudo service lightdm restart eingibst?
<sl33py_0x15> mom
<sl33py_0x15> zeigt er mir das gleiche an
<bekks> Was ist "das gleiche"?
<bekks> Was passiert im Terminal wenn du "sudo service lightdm restart" eingibst?
<sl33py_0x15> stopping system v runlevel compability
<sl33py_0x15> er startet einen neuen prozess
<bekks> Schieb die gesamte Ausgabe in einen Pastebin.
<beaver74> sl33py_0x15 - du kannst auch eine Maus ohne X verwenden.. oder ist keine angeschlossen?
<sl33py_0x15> doch eine maus ist angeschlossen
<beaver74> sl33py_0x15 - service gpm start .. oder gpm nachinstallieren
<beaver74> sudo noch davor..
<sl33py_0x15> stop: unknown insance: lightdm start/running 
<bekks> Die komplette Ausgabe bitte...
<bekks> Nicht immer nur irgendwelche Zeilen.
<sl33py_0x15> das ist die komplette ausgabe die im terminal erscheint
<bekks> Vorhin sagtest du noch was von "stopping system v runlevel compability" und "er startet einen neuen prozess".
<bekks> Das kann also nicht die gesamte Ausgabe gewesen sein,
<sl33py_0x15> ja das ist in terminal 7
<bekks> Terminal 7 ist EGAL. Wie vorhin auch schon.
<sl33py_0x15> aber in terminal 7 läuft der xserver
<bekks> Aber das ist trotzdem egal
<bekks> Wenn du eine Textnachricht dort liest, läuft da kein X Server,
<sl33py_0x15> gut okay
<sl33py_0x15> fällt dir vielleicht noch etwas ein, woran es liegen könnte??
<bekks> Naja, ich hätte gerne mal die komplette Ausgabe des Befehls, wie ich schon sagte.
<sl33py_0x15> dann sag mir bitte mal wie ich die ausgabe umleiten kann so das sie im pastebin erscheint?
<imox1234> boaaa sch***s strato eh. hat jemand schon mal von euch ein relayhost mit strato eingerichtet?
<imox1234> für postfix
<beaver74> sl33py_0x15 - Maus für die Konsole einrichten, in eine Datei pasten und die mit nopaste senden
<sl33py_0x15> ach mir egal ich installier es am wochenende neu, danke für eure hilfe
<Ekkehardt> beaver74: Geht nicht auch 'Befehl ¦ patebinit', wenns drauf ist?
<Ekkehardt> +s
<Ekkehardt> Ach, schon weg.
<bekks> | und nicht ¦, aber ja.
<beaver74> Ekkehardt - klar, doch.. aber nur wenn die zu sendende Ausgabe schon in einer Datei steht.. so hätte man Ausgaben auf z.B. TTY7 mit der Maus fassen können und in eine Datei einfügen.. auch so wäre "mit Maus" sicherlich einfacher.
<beaver74> Ekkehardt - um die Ausgabe eines Befehls zu senden sicherlich nicht, bestenfalls die URL zu pasten.
<Ekkehardt> | klar, wieso hab ich das andere Gemacht? Wie macht man die gebrochene Pipe überhaupt?
<bekks> Ekkehardt: Keine Ahnung was du getippt hattest :)
<Ekkehardt> Ich mach das immer so...
<Ekkehardt> Ich auch nicht %)
<Ekkehardt> Wenns in ner Datei steht müsste doch 'pastebinit -f datei.log' gehen.
<beaver74> Ekkehardt - ja, geht.
<imox1234> jemand ne Idee woran das liegen kann wenn man beim postfix connection timout vom realyhost hat?
<imox1234> status=deferred
<TheInfinity> an einer fehlenden verbondung?
<TheInfinity> *i
<imox1234> ne
<jokrebel> Ekkehardt: ¦ geht mit zusätzlichem Shift (zu AltGR + <) 
<imox1234> man sieht auch nicht in den lots was da los ist ob user pw nicht genommen werden oder was weiß ich 
<TheInfinity> imox1234: dann loglevel hoch.
<Ekkehardt> jokrebel: Ah, danke. Da war wohl einfach der Finger zu breit ;)
<netrunner_> hallo zusammmen
<netrunner_> weiß jemand wie ich zum ubuntu kernel forum komme?
<stevieh> wir sind hier das ubuntu kernel forum.
<netrunner_> ok, ich war da gestern in einem anderen englischen forum
<netrunner_> aber ok
<netrunner_> also ich sollte kernels testen
<netrunner_> weil meiner nicht gebootet hat, hier die mail:
<k1l_> netrunner_: siehe mein nachtrag im offtopic
<netrunner_> ok, das macht sinn, den genau der video-treiber funktioniert nicht.
<netrunner_> jedoch beim update muss ich oft wählen ob ich diesen oder den anderen kernel nehmen will
<netrunner_> so das ist die mail: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6376813/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<netrunner_> wie kann ich den eigentlich jemanden anflüstern
<netrunner_> ?
<itu>  hi
<itu> was genau wollen mir die fenster sagen wenn sie abdunkeln?
<LetoThe2nd> itu: am allgemeinen, dass der prozess unresponsive ist.
<stevieh> dass der prozess hängt...
<netrunner_> einfach warten, sollte nach einer gewissen zeit wieder normalform annehmen
<netrunner_> und wenn sie öfter abdunkeln, würde ich entweder mehr RAM kaufen oder weniger prozesse gleichzeitig ausführen
<itu> irgendwie hab ich ausserdem gerade laufend speicherfehler
<itu> aber 2GB RAM sollten ja ausreichen
<k1l_> itu: dann mal memtest lange durchlaufen lassen
<k1l_> evtl hat der riegel fehler
<itu> mach ich wenn ich schlafen geh (dauert noch)
<itu> das RAM hat aber vorher schon funktioniert, nur Ubuntu 120.4 hab ich neu
<beaver74> itu - evtl wurde der RAM zuvor niemals so genutzt wie unter Linux
<itu> ok
<ppq> http://i.imgur.com/wJs7VeO.jpg die airline macht's richtig
<netrunner_> Hallo nochmals, hier nochmal mein Problem: Sollte Kernel testen laut ubuntu-kernel-Forum (Englisches Forum) - hier die Mail: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6376813/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<netrunner_> da steht mal alles drin zur problembeschreibung:
<netrunner_> kann ab kernel "3.2.0-53-generic-pae" nicht mehr booten wegen grafik device fehler
<netrunner_> wollte neuen kernel "header-kernel" installieren, hat funktioniert mit folgenden fehlermeldungen: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6376853/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<netrunner_> auch beim "image-kernel" kommen einige fehler auf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6376874/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<netrunner_> kann mir sonst bitte jemand sagen wie ich zum englischen kernel support forum komme?
<stevieh> netrunner_: warum installierst du die via dpkg? Gibts die nicht in nem repository?
<jokrebel> netrunner_: wieso per dpkg?
<jokrebel> netrunner_: Irgendwelche Dateien irgendwo runterladen und dann ins System reinquetschen macht man unter Linux nur, wenn man sehr genau weis was man tut.
<jokrebel> netrunner_: Vielleicht solltest Du erstmal mit den Grundbegriffen diesbezüglich anfangen und Dich hier mal einlesen http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Kernel
<kubine> Title: Kernel › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> netrunner_: Mit Deiner Vorgehensweise fürchte ich jedenfalls, dass Dein System nicht lange "rund laufen" wird.
<netrunner_> ja bin noch kein linux profi
<netrunner_> möchte eh mal einen kurs machen aber zur zeit ist es zu stressig
<netrunner_> wie kann ich den sonst das reinspielen?
<netrunner_> ich dachte über konsole wäre es immer am sichersten
<netrunner_> aja und wie kann ich den jemanden anflüstern
<netrunner_> ?
<netrunner_> gehts so?
<netrunner_> nö
<netrunner_> :-)
<jokrebel> netrunner_: In dem Verlinkten Artikel ist alles genauestens erklärt. Anflüstern tut man mit /query, was aber ohne vorherige Ankündigung die meisten eher nicht wollen!
<jokrebel> netrunner_: Und nebenhergequatsche bit drüben im Offtoic, danke.
<jokrebel> +p
<jokrebel> netrunner_: -ankündigung +rückfrage
<nagetier> netrunner_- wie hattest du dir denn die 3.12 Quellen auf das System geholt?
<nagetier> sind die schon im Repository?
<jokrebel> netrunner_: Und Support bitte ausschließlich und sowieso im Support-Channel, weil dann jeder mithelfen und mitlesen kann und auch andere vielleicht sogar nachträglich davon profitieren können, da dieser Kanal gelooged wird.
<jokrebel> netrunner_: Und lass bitte die Queryies, danke.
<jokrebel> netrunner_: Habe das Supportrelevante aus dem Query ignoriert.
<netrunner_> ich dachte dies wär der support channel?=
<jokrebel> netrunner_: Ja - aber aber nicht die persönlichen Queryies ;-)
<jokrebel> netrunner_: Hier Support
<endstille> hallo zusammen :) ich habe eine frage zu awk... ich habe eine log-datei 'protocol.log'
<endstille> diese wird von einem externen Tool mit Ereignissen gefüllt. jetzt würde ich gerne jede neue Zeile per awk prüfen, und wenn diese bestimmt schlüsselwörter enthält die ganze zeile per mailx verschicken... aber ich bekomme das zeilen-weise prüfen nicht hin :(
<endstille> hat jemand ein Code-Beispiel, wie ich das machen könnte, z.B. über tail -f und dann mit awk und einer array (= meine schlüsselbegriffe) - abfrage verknüpft?
<endstille> aktuell habe ich schon das test.sh hier, dass mir aber die ganze Datei einließt / per Mail schickt:
<endstille> https://pad.fnordig.de/p/HSynhEutW7
<kubine> Title: Etherpad Lite (at pad.fnordig.de)
<itu> hm, vorhin hatte ich eine meldung dass ubuntu ein speicherabbild schreibt, wo wird er das abgelegt haben?
<meinbluetoothgeh> endstille, awk '/passat/' log.log
<meinbluetoothgeh> aber da kannst du in diesem Fall auch grep verwenden.
<nagetier> itu- IMHO direkt unter /
<meinbluetoothgeh> grep passat log.log
<endstille> meinbluetoothgeh: hmmm, wärst du so nett, das in das etherpad zu schreiben, wie du das meinst? ich verstehe nämlich noch nicht wie ich awk zeilenweise einlesen kann
<netrunner_> ok, sorry jokrebel - bin mit dem chat noch nicht so vertraut
<netrunner_> muss leider schon wieder los - komme später - ciao
<endstille> meinbluetoothgeh: danke, ich antworte mal hier :)
<endstille> also Problem ist aber, dass die test-Datei die ich habe schon ein paar hundert teilen hat, und grep alles prüft, genau so arbeite ich mit einer Nagios abfrage
<endstille> ich würde gerne nur die neuen Zeilen prüfen
<endstille> und wenn sie einem kriterium entsprechen (if oder if not) die ganze zeile per mail schicken
<meinbluetoothgeh> muss ich erstmal nachdenken, was du meinst ...
<endstille> also, das log ist von unserer Warenwirtschaft und an- / abmeldungen werden da protokolliert
<endstille> aber auch fehler / ausnahmen
<endstille> und ich würde gerne alle Zeilen, die nicht von mir definierte Schlüsselwörter enthalten, wie z.B. "Anmeldung" per Mail verschicken
<endstille> dazu würde ich ja manuell per tail -f der datei folgen
<endstille> aber das soll ja kein mensch machen ;)
<endstille> habe sowas aber noch nicht programmiert, daher hangel ich mich von einem syntaxfehler zum anderen...
<meinbluetoothgeh>  grep -v passat log.log       -v kennst du bei grep?
<endstille> ne, mom mal die manpage gucken :)
<meinbluetoothgeh> alles, was nicht passat enthält
<endstille> ah, verstehe
<meinbluetoothgeh> bringt dir das was?
<endstille> aber wenn ich mich nicht irre, prüft das doch dann die ganze Log datei
<endstille> ich brauche das eigentlich als eine art live-überwachung für die jeweils geschrieben Zeilen
<meinbluetoothgeh> ja, muss wahrscheinlich vorher geschickt mit tail arbeiten
<endstille> ich überwache die Log-Datei schon per grep-script in nagios auf diverse Begriffe
<meinbluetoothgeh> dazu immer irgendwie die vorige Zeilenanzahl speichern
<meinbluetoothgeh> alte Zeilenanzahl gespeichert, neue abfragen, und dann tail  mit der Differenz
<meinbluetoothgeh> dann darauf das grep -v
<endstille> hmm, mit grep -n gibt es die zeile aus
<stevieh> hast du keinen zeitstempel drin?
<endstille> doch
<endstille> sekunde ich hole mal eben eine echte beispiel zeile
<endstille> [24.10.2013 14:22:04][1,0000,00023] Anmeldung (%SERVER%,%APP%,%USER%)
<endstille> so sieht eine echte eile aus.
<endstille> [1,0000,00023] ist eine programm interne ID
<stevieh> und die ID ist monoton steigend?
<endstille> davor der Zeitstempel und danach noch ein paar Details zu Meldung
<endstille> nope, das ist die ID der  Meldung, nicht des Events
<endstille> als Anmeldung ist immer 23
<stevieh> na,dann nimm den Zeitstempel und merk ihn dir (in ner Datei) und geb nur aus, was neuer ist.
<stevieh> dann kann man die log datei auch mal kaputtmachen, ohne dass es stört.
<endstille> wie würde ich sowas denn umsetzten?
<endstille> Beispiele im Etherpad gerne erwünscht :)
<stevieh> wenige Zeilen perl
<endstille> joa, welche tool ich nutze, ist mir egal, bin bei der Recherche bisher auf awl, sed und perl gekommmen
<endstille> wenn du schreiben könntest, wie perl sowas macht, das wäre super
<endstille> oder ein link zu einem guten Howto?
<meinbluetoothgeh> rolf@r61i-linux:~$ grep -c "" log.log 
<meinbluetoothgeh> 25
<meinbluetoothgeh> die 25 ist die Zeilenzahl
<stevieh> nö, da bin ich zu faul zu. perl anleitung gibts viele. und der Algorithmus ist: aufmachen, stempel aufmachen, vorspulen, bis neuer, ausgeben, stempel speichern,
<endstille> stevieh: okay danke dafür :)
<stevieh> de nada.
<meinbluetoothgeh> mit grep -c die Zeilenzahl ermitteln, dann tail mit der Differenz und darauf das grep -v 
<endstille> ich versuche mal mein Glück
<endstille> vielen Dank für die Hilfe soweit :)
<stevieh> und wenn du den rechner neu startest oder das log, bekommst du ganz viele mails ;-)
<endstille> naja, das Log wird sowieso jede Nach mit zeitstempel wegeschoben
<stevieh> tja, dann passt aber der grep nicht mehr...
<bekks> grep -c ... für die Zeilenzahl gehört verboten.
<bekks> Genau dafür wurde "wc -l" erfunden.
<endstille> genau über 'grep "Begriff" | wc -l'  arbeitet mein nagios script :D
<bekks> Was auch Blödsinn ist.
<bekks> grep -c "Begriff" Datei
<endstille> inwiefern?
<endstille> das zählt, wie oft ein Begriff auftritt
<endstille> und bei > 1 springt Nagios auf WARNING und es gibt eine Mail
<stevieh> solche sachen sollte man nach möglichkeit sehr robust gestalten.
<bekks> grep -c "" ist Unsinn, und grep "Begriff" | wc -l auch.
<stevieh> sonst bekommt man sehr viele Mails.
<bekks> endstille: Lies bitte was grep -c tut.
<endstille> "Statt die passenden Zeilen direkt anzuzeigen, wird  lediglich  ihre  Anzahl  pro  Eingabedatei  ausgegeben."
<bekks> endstille: grep -c "" ist Unsinn, dafür nimmt man wc -l; grep -c "Begriff" ist robuster als grep Begriff  wc -l
<endstille> naja, ich bin ja in der Findungsphase, wie ich das am Umsetzten kann :)
<bekks> endstille: Schön dass du pasten kannst - aber hast du die Implikation verstanden? :)
<meinbluetoothgeh> rolf@r61i-linux:~$ wc -l log.log | awk '{print $1;}'
<meinbluetoothgeh> 25
<bekks> AUA
<endstille> bekks: ich denke schon
<bekks> meinbluetoothgeh: Was soll das unnütze awk?
<bekks> endstille: Ich habe gerade nochmal zusammengefasst, weilche beiden Fälle Blödsinn sind.
<meinbluetoothgeh> rolf@r61i-linux:~$ wc -l log.log
<meinbluetoothgeh> 25 log.log
<endstille> bekks: ist doch alles gut, ruhig Blut
<endstille> ich habe nur gesagt, dass ich schon einen Job habe, der variable= "grep 'Begriff' %file.log% | wc -l" ermittelt und dann "if variable > 0" eine Mail verschickt
<meinbluetoothgeh> finde es auch seltsam, das der Dateiname auch noch erscheint, ist aber so
<endstille> und aktuell möchte ich einen Job erstellen, der nicht nur grundsätzlich die anzahl prüft, sondern feiner und zeilenweise vorgeht
<endstille> ich habe mich noch nicht auf einen Weg / Tool eingeschworen, ich teste nur rum
<bekks> endstille: Und ich sagte Dir, dass dein "Job" Blödsinn ist :) Aber gut, ist deiner, nicht meiner.
<meinbluetoothgeh> shell script ist doch die richtige Wahl
<bekks> meinbluetoothgeh: Aber nicht wildes grep pipe blah, sondern einfach mal gucken, was die Tools denn tatsächlich können. :)
<endstille> darf ich fragen, inwiefern es Blödsinn ist? habe es auch nur von meinem Vorgänger übernommen und angepasst, es funktioniert wunderbar
<bekks> endstille: Ich erklärte es Dir, zweimal.
<meinbluetoothgeh> wc ist mir vorhin nicht mehr eingefallen, deshalb grep -c
<meinbluetoothgeh> und man wc sagt mir nicht, wie man den Dateinnamen weglassen kann, weisst du es?
<meinbluetoothgeh> also das | awk
<meinbluetoothgeh> bleibst du bei deiner Aussage "unnützes awk"?
<bekks> Ja, bleibe ich. Statt awk nimmt man da lieber "cut".
<bekks> Die Ausführungszeit von cut ist deutlich kürzer.
<meinbluetoothgeh> jeder das, was er besser kann. ich kenne cut nicht
<endstille> naja, ich habe bald Feierabend
<endstille> danke für eure Hilfe erstmal
<meinbluetoothgeh> naja, unnütz ist es ja nicht, denn es macht, was es soll, dann doch eher langsames
<apollo13> oO, wo bin ich hier gelandet
<leszek> hi
<Thorn_31> hi @all habe da ein problem habe heute mein System neuinstalliert und jetztw enn ich jedesmal neustarte ist die Line in der reslov.conf weg und ich habe kein Internet wie behebe ich das? System Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<bekks> Trag den DNS Server im NetworkManager ein.
<Thorn_31> bekks den hab ich gelöscht :(
<bekks> Tja.
<Thorn_31> weil ich statiche Ip habe
<bekks> Man kann auch eine statische IP im NM eintragen...
<Thorn_31> naja ist nu raus da ich immer mit interfaces gearbeitet habe
<Thorn_31> gibts noch eine möglichkeit
<bekks> Dann trag den DNS Server in der /etc/network/interfaces ein.
<Thorn_31> hab ich erkennt er nicht :(
<subz3r0> Thorn_31: in der nsswitch.conf rumgefummelt? Weil wenn da was falsch ist, geht auch keine dns-auflösung
<Thorn_31> ne da war ich garnicht dran
<bekks> Thorn_31: "hab ich erkennt er nicht" ist keien brauchbare Aussage.
<Thorn_31> ja mom schaue grad
<bekks> Was hast du wie in die /etc/network/interfaces eingetragen?
<Thorn_31> mom dauert paar min kommt gleich
<Thorn_31> dns-nameserver 192.168.178.1
<Thorn_31> vorher stand da 8.8.8.8
<Thorn_31> bekks http://paste.ubuntu.com/6377362/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Thorn_31> ok hab den fehler :D
<jokrebel> Thorn_31: Lass uns und die Log-lesende Nachwelt teilhaben
<Thorn_31> naja dns-nameserver ändern in nameserver ohne dns-
<bekks> Was in der /etc/network/interfaces falsch ist
<bekks> In der /etc/resolv.conf steht das Ding ohne dns- drin
<subz3r0> OT: ohje. jemand der den google dns benutzt... :D
<bekks> subz3r0: OT: welchen sonst, den von meinem ISP?
<subz3r0> bekks: OT: was spricht dagegn? 
<Thorn_31> ja mus ohne dns sein und ich hab es in die head geschrieben da resolv.conf immer wieder zurückgesetzt wird
<bekks> subz3r0: OT: die Instabilität des DNS meines ISP.
<subz3r0> bekks: OT: okay, dann würd ich trotzdem nicht den von google nehmen ;)
<bekks> Thorn_31: also hast du es nicht in der /etc/network/interfaces gelöst.
<Thorn_31> nee
<bekks> subz3r0: Gut, dann verlagern wir das jetzt in den OT und du kannst ja mal erklären was mit opendns passiert ist :P
<AndChat685089> Hallo, habe bei der Installation von 13.10  die Option /home verschlüsseln gewählt. /swap wurde dabei leider auch verschl. und steht nun hibernate im Weg 
<AndChat685089> kann ich einfach nen livestick starten und /swap neu formatieren?
<dadrc> musst du nicht mal, wenn dein System auch ohne Swap klarkommt
<dadrc> `sudo swapoff` und als normalen Swap eintragen
<AndChat685089> ich weiß hibernate schreibt ALLES unverschlüsselt in den swap
<jokrebel> …was die Verschlüsselung aber doch ad absurdum führt, oder?
<AndChat685089> dadrc wo eintragen? Habe quasi keine Ahnung von LUKS
<AndChat685089> ne die Verschlüsselung ist nur wegen verlieren liegen lassen etc
<dadrc> Hat mit LUKS wenig zu tun, einfach in der /etc/fstab und der /etc/crypttab die entsprechenden Einträge für die Swappartition ändern
<subz3r0> jokrebel: nö tut es nicht. evtl wenn man nur sein home crypted. bei nem LVM + dmcrypt/LUKS sicherlich nicht, denn da ist auch die swap encrypted..
<subz3r0> fragt sich nur wieso er bei der home-encryption auch die swap encrypted hat. sehe da keinen zusammenhang
<AndChat685089> er Ubuntu, war nicht userschoice
<AndChat685089> wenn man bei der Installation enxrypted home wählt wird automatisch swap mitverschl
<subz3r0> wäre mir neu
<subz3r0> dass ecryptfs das macht...
<subz3r0> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ecryptfs?highlight=verschl%C3%BCsseln
<kubine> Title: ecryptfs › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<AndChat685089> der Rechner steht so vor mir vor drei Tagen selbst aufgesetzt
<subz3r0> und woher weisst du, dass auch die swap partition encrypted wurde?
<Ekkehardt> subz3r0: Man hat eine Partition namens cryptswap.
<jokrebel> subz3r0: Aber komm ich da dann nicht über das suspendete an unverschlüsseltes heran?
<subz3r0> jokrebel: sicherlich möglich, allerdings schwierig. am besten wirkt crypto eh bei ausgeschalteten geräten
<jokrebel> und würde doch auch Sinn machen, was soll ein, auf Swap unverschlüsseltes Suspend für die Verschlüsselungs-Sicherheit bringen?
<jokrebel> ergo - wenn ich Suspend nutze und Swap unverschlüsselt haben will kann ich eigentlich auch auf die /home-Verschlüsselung verzichten.
<AndChat685089> http://donnerdrummel.wordpress.com/2012/01/17/ist-die-swap-partition-verschlusselt/
<kubine> Title: Ist die Swap Partition verschlüsselt? | DonnerDrummel (at donnerdrummel.wordpress.com)
<bekks> jokrebel: De facto, ja.
<AndChat685089> jokrebel das kommt darauf an wann und wo ich suspend nutze und wann und wo ich den Rechner ausschalte
<bekks> Das kommt nur darauf an, dass die Verschlüsselung sinnfrei ist, wenn Suspend nutzt (egal wo und wann) und Swap unverschlüsselt ist.
<bekks> In dem Moment hat man einen tollen Weg seinen Rechner langsam zu machen, aber das war es auch schon.
<AndChat685089> äääh Nein
<AndChat685089> Rechner ausschalten dann sind max noch Reste vom letzten suspend im Ram wenn ich den Rechner dann liegen lasse werden 80% der Bevölkerung nicht auf meine Daten zugreifen können ausser mit Hilfe eines "Experten"
<jokrebel> Ahja ? - und wo sind die Belege dafür?
<Ekkehardt> Experten gibts an jeder Ecke...
<jokrebel> Scheinsicherheit - naja wems reicht. Da bleib ich lieber bei meinem komplettverzicht auf so nen Kram.
<bekks> AndChat685089: Wenn du den Rechner ausschaltest, nutz du kein Suspend... ist dir schon klar, oder?
<AndChat685089> Ja natürlich 
<bekks> Gut, dann weisst du, dass dein letztes Statement am Ziel vorbei ging ;)
<AndChat685089> nein tut es nicht 
<AndChat685089> suspend nutze ich zu Hause sonst wirs eben wegen des swap problems ausgeschaltet
<bekks> Abgesehen davon dass es OT ist, haben wir von dem Fall gesprochen., dass du Suspend nutzt. Du hast in deinem Statement von dem Fall gesprochen, dass du den Rechner ausschaltest. See the difference.
<AndChat685089> Ja weil ich weiß das suspend in unverschl swap nen Verschlüsselung sinnlos macht. Aber meine Frage wurde ja netterweise beantwortet und bei Glaubensfragen wende ich mich an die Kirche 
<jokrebel> bekks: hin und wieder nutzt scheint er ja auch Suspend zu nutzen.
<bekks> AndChat685089: Besser ist das.
<jokrebel> AndChat685089: Und die "Reste" die danach trotzdem noch in Swap unverschlüsselt rumliegen?
<bekks> jokrebel: Die sind doch egal. Dafür ist die Kirche da. :>
<AndChat685089> der Schutz ist ungefähr wie die Gesten und Codes beim iPhone oder Android, das weiß ich und mehr benötige ich nicht, danke nochmal für links und tipps
<jokrebel> bekks: Also praktisch "Heiligenscheinsicherheit" ;-)
<snakefreak> Nabend an alle
<bekks> jokrebel: Je nach Favorisierung auch "Klerikale Kryptographie." :P
<Ekkehardt> bekks: Heißt das nicht gpg4win?
<bekks> Ekkehardt: Keine Ahnung.
<Ekkehardt> bekks: Naja, ne Kryptografielösung, wo das BSI mit drinhängt? Das kann doch nicht gut sein.
<snakefreak> Ich habe folgende frage vieleicht hat ja wer schon erfahrung dazu.    ich denke es ist ein leidiges thema Nvidia optimus.       ich würde gern die intel gpu für die grafikausgabe nutzen und die geforce nur für cuda     ich bin jetzt soweit das ich die nvidia als gpu für alles nutze also bildschirmausgabe + cuda nur hängt sich das irgendwie auf. 
<AndChat685089> ich nehm an ihr habt Sattel und Lenker am Rad fest angeschweißt denn sonst bringt nen Fahrradschloß ja auch nichts. Angenehmen Abend den Herren Oberlehrern habt noch Spaß
<snakefreak> abhilfe schafft ausschaltknopf und erneutes booten.
<bekks> AndChat685089: Tschühüß. Bis bahald.
<bekks> snakefreak: Das wird schwierig bis unmöglich, da du dich entscheiden musst, welche GPU du nutzen willst. Anwendungsabhängig geht das einfach nicht.
<snakefreak> ok dann würde ich zur nutzung der nvidia gpu tendieren. so wie ich es aktuell mache. nur muss ich gucken das das nicht ständig hängen bleibt.
<snakefreak> ahja ubuntu 13.10 aktuell mit 319.32 treiber
<rhagu> hi, ich habe auf meinem samba server den ssh zugang für benutzer untersagt, indem ich die bash auf /bin/false mittels adduser shell umgeleitet habe, wie kann ich das rückwirkend umändern?
<bekks> rhagu: Ja, log dich ein und mach das rückgängig.
<bekks> rhagu: Oder hast dud as ausnahmslos für alle User getan?
<rhagu> meine frage ist ja mit welchem kommando ich das rückgängig mache. sudo adduser username --shell /bin/bash ?
<bekks> adduser fügt Benutzer hinzu, es editiert sie nicht.
<bekks> chsh ist der Befehl den du suchst.
<rhagu> ah, danke
<Mesaph> Hallo zusammen. Ich habe mir eben die neusten Nvidia Treiber draufgepackt und kann seitdem mich nicht mehr einloggen (schwarzer Bildschirm, zunächst ein prompt dass ein Fehler festgestellt wurde, danach nichts mehr ausser dem Cursor). Wie kann ich direkt in die Kommandozeile einloggen damit ich den treiber deinstallieren kann?
<Mesaph> (Ubuntu 13.10)
<bekks> Wie hast du die denn "draufgemacht"?
<bekks> Und in einem Terminal kannst du dich per strg+alt+f1 einloggen.
<Mesaph> Ich habe folgende Anleitung befolgt: http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2013/11/nvidia-331-20-install-ubuntu-linux-mint/
<kubine> Title: Nvidia Driver 331.20 released, Install it in Ubuntu Linux Mint | UbuntuHandbook (at ubuntuhandbook.org)
<Mesaph> Habe auch einen Fehler bekommen (The distribution-provided pre-install script failed), da ich aber generell experimentierfreudig bin dachte ich ich schau mal was passiert wenn ichs ignoriere ;)
<bekks> Mesaph: Und warum genau brauchst du den 331.20?
<Mesaph> Weil ich ein Laptop mit Nvidia Optimus habe. Die alten Treiber waren nicht mit dem neuen Kernel verträglich, also habe ich die runtergeworfen, neuen kernel drauf, und wollte dann gucken ob die neuen treiber laufen
<snakefreak> welcher neue kernel?
<Mesaph> 3.12
<bekks> Uh, also kein Ubuntukernel, keine Nvidia-Treiber aus den Ubunturepos - was noch?
<bekks> Also auch kein Ubuntu. Gut zu wissen.
<snakefreak1> so da hing er wieder...
<snakefreak1> 3.11.0-12-generic +  319.32 geht 
<snakefreak1> komme ins unity und cuda etc pp ist auch da
<snakefreak1> nur hängt sich das system ab und an mal auf.
<Mesaph> Re. Sorry - ich bin hier auf meiner Windows Maschiene und die hat sich gerade den Moment ausgesucht, um einen totalabsturz hinzulegen *seufz*
<snakefreak1> 3.11.0-12-generic +  319.32 geht [19:39] <snakefreak1> komme ins unity und cuda etc pp ist auch da [19:39] <snakefreak1> nur hängt sich das system ab und an mal auf.
<Mesaph> Okay, die uninstallation der neuen Treiber hat hat meinem Problem nichts geändert. Es hat nicht zufällig jemand weitere Vorschläge?
<jokrebel> Mesaph: Was ist das für ein Ubuntu
<Mesaph> 13.10
<bekks> Mesaph: Welche Besonderheiten hast du denn noch, ausser non-Ubuntu-Kernel, non-Ubuntu-Nvidiatreiber?
<Mesaph> das dürfte es an besonderheiten sein
<snakefreak1> ich hatte ähnliches problem unter ubuntu 13.10 lösung war  entfernen der nvidia geschichte und neuintallation der intel treiber
<Mesaph> Genaue Beschreibung: Problem trat auf nach Installation der neusten Nvidia Treiber trotz Warnung. Bis zum Login-Fenster von Ubuntu komme ich, wenn ich mich einlogge sehe ich nur das "Problem detected" Fenster, das etwa 5 mal oder so kommt, ansonsten Schwarzer Bildschirm + Cursor.
<Mesaph> mh okay. Versuch ich das mal.
<bekks> snakefreak1: Und nun hast nicht mehr Ubuntu 13.10 sondern?
<snakefreak1> doch immer noch 13.10
<snakefreak1> aber mit anderem nvidia treiber ( ausm ubuntu repo)
<snakefreak1> habe halt nur das problem dass das system sich ab und an aufhängt
<snakefreak1> nervt gewaltig aber habe bisher noch nicht raus bekommen warum das geschieht
<jokrebel> snakefreak1: Und woher nimmst Du die Sicherheit, dass das an der Grafikkarte/-treiber liegen muss?
<jokrebel> oder ist das erstmal eine Vermutung?
<snakefreak1> weil es mit intel treiber ohne nvidia treiber nicht auftritt
<snakefreak1> daher gehe ich stark der annahme das es da das problem gibt
<snakefreak1> unter m$ windows läuft die nvidia wie geschmiert 
<bekks> Optimus wurde für Windows entwickelt...
<snakefreak1> also schließe ich einen karten defekt auch aus.
<snakefreak1> temp ist auch ok
<snakefreak1> ja bekks schon kar.
<snakefreak1> klar
<snakefreak1> daher bin ich ja auch bereit die nvidia zu verwenden für alles. ohne die intel.
<snakefreak1> nur kann ich die im bios nicht weg schalten
<bekks> Ja, da kann man leider nichts tun, außer sich bei Nvidia zu bedanken.
<dreamon> Habe bei Heise gelesen das der 3.12er Kern angeblich Optimus unterstützt.
<bekks> dreamon: Ditt jehört nach OT :)
<snakefreak1> ^^
<snakefreak1> naja wie dem auch sei. hat wer ne idee wie ich rausbekomme was hängt bzw wieso?
<dreamon> bekks, Ditt wah nuh ne Anmerkung. ;)
<jokrebel> snakefreak1: Die Logs wurden bereits analysiert?
<snakefreak1> weiß nich so recht wonach ich da suchen soll.  bin noch nicht so lang dabei.
<jokrebel> snakefreak1: /var/log/X.... und im /home liegt wohl auch noch ne .xsessionerrors (oder so ähnlich) rum
<Mesaph> Okay leute, danke schonmal. Ich sehe wieder was nach dem einloggen, aber Xorg macht immernoch probleme (interner Fehler beim start). Gibt es da eine praktische Methode die Konfigurationsdateien zurückzusetzen oder so?
<jokrebel> Mesaph: Macht es denn mit nem neu angelgten User die selben Probleme?
<snakefreak1> Also unter /var/log/X.... ist nix ersichtlich nur ein das übliche + ein fehler der immer wieder auftriit aber nicht ausschlaggebend sein wird
<swed2> Hallo, ich habe hier ne linux box, auf welcher nur ein telnet daemon läuft. Gibt es für Ubuntu einen client, so dass ich darüber daten übertragen kann. Oder ist sowas bei telnet garnicht möglich?
<Mesaph> Nee .. ich kriege direkt 5 Fehler beim login. Das war vorher nicht so.
<jokrebel> swed2: Telnet? Wie alt ist diese "Linux-Box" denn? 
<swed2> jokrebel, das ist ein alter kathrein receiver
<jokrebel> snakefreak1: Na dann…
<jokrebel> swed2: Und das hat dann was mit Ubuntu zu tun?
<jokrebel> swed2: Aber der "Client" der Du suchst ist das Terminal ;-) Und funktionieren tut Telnet ähnlich wie ssh (nur unverschlüsselt und mit weniger Befehlen)
<swed2> naja mein pc ist ubuntu12.04 und ich suche dafür einen client zur datenübertragung
<swed2> falls das überhaupt möglich ist
<swed2> ja über telnet per konsole einloggen funktioniert
<snakefreak1> jokrebel soll ich die 2 betreffenden mal auf pastebin machen? 
<swed2> aber ich möchte ja daten übertragen
<jokrebel> snakefreak1: Wenn Du auch anderen ihre  Meinungen dazu hören willst wär das sinnvoll denke ich.
<Mesaph> jokrebel
<Mesaph> jokrebel
<Mesaph> jokrebel: ein sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg scheint das Problem behoben zu haben - aber danke trotzdem :)
<snakefreak1> http://pastebin.com/uP1GQFnp
<kubine> Title: xsession errors - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<snakefreak1> http://pastebin.com/Ax4pBXJ7
<kubine> Title: xorg log - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<snakefreak1> wäre nett wenn mal wer nen blick drauf wirft
<jokrebel> swed2: Das wird per Telnet nicht gehn. ftp vielleicht?
<swed2> jokrebel, aber ein ftpserver läuft auf dieser box nicht
<jokrebel> swed2: Was immer noch nicht das Problem von Ubuntu ist. Frag den Hersteller des Geräts, wie Du da Daten draufschicken kannst.
<snakefreak1> swed2 ssh? oder auch nicht auf der box?
<snakefreak1> zur not kann man ja auch crosscompilen
<k1l> swed2: im paket "telnet" ist ein telnet client
<jokrebel> k1l: Was kann der mehr als im Terminal "telnet host" zu nutzen?
<k1l> jokrebel: das ist das paket. und da ihm bisher niemand ein paket oder einen befehl genannt hatte, hab ich das mal nachgeholt
<k1l> egal ob telnet deprecated ist oder nicht
<jokrebel> k1l: Ich sagte das bereits um 20:12 dass man auf nen Telnet-Server per Terminal zugreifen kann. Darauf hin kam zurück, dass das ja klappe, aber er Daten dorthin übertragen müsse. Was aber vermutlich auch der Telnet-Client nicht hergeben wird, oder?
<k1l> reinen datentransfer bietet telnet nicht. bei ssh bietet das ja scp(oder sftp)
<dreamon> Wie kann ich unterbinden das eine Fehlermeldung augegeben wird.. fals keine Datei zu löschen ist. Das hier klappt nicht.-> rm /var/www/inotify/* > /dev/zero
<jokrebel> k1l: Was aber dieser "[20:10] <swed2> jokrebel, das ist ein alter kathrein receiver" vielleicht gar nicht kann… Kamen leider noch keine näheren Information auf die Hinweise bezüglich ssh oder ftp. Und "kathrein receiver" ist mir jetzt zu unspeziell, dass ich da das googlen anfangen würde.
<jokrebel> dreamon: Tut das nicht die Option -force?
<dreamon> jokrebel, Danke -> -f oder --force geht.. Merci.. 
<jokrebel> dreamon: Beziehungsweise -f
<jokrebel> gerne
<dreamon> Ähm Frage.. warum geht das nicht mit der Umleitung?
<jokrebel> Gegenfrage: wie kommst Du darauf das sowas gehen könnte?
<dreamon> jokrebel, Normalerweise kann man doch mit -> echo "hallo" > datei -> Die ausgabe in eine Datei umleiten. Ich dachte ich leite es in /dev/zero oder null um.. und verbrenne es auf diese Art. ;)
<jokrebel> Hallo ist ein String der übergeben wird a) ans Terminal oder b) per > in ne Datei. Was Du meintest umleiten zu können ist ja aber ne Fehlermeldung. Ich wär auf so ne Idee gar nicht erst gekommen, dass das klappen könnte.
<Mesaph> die müsste doch eigentlich an stderr gesendet werden und wäre damit mit @> umleitbar, oder irre ich mich da?
<dreamon> jokrebel, Nunja. Wenn das mit dem string mache, landet es ja auch in der Datei und nicht im Terminal.. daher der gedanke. ich schicke es einfach ins nichts. Finde den Gedanken nicht so abwägig
<Mesaph> Oder vllt wars auch 2>
<dreamon> Mesaph, 2> geht! 
<dreamon> gibt es da einen link.. was die 2> anstellt?
<merte> hallo
<merte> ich hätte da eine frage bezüglich hibernate und suspend
<merte> hab einen hp 8510w laptop, der geht gut mit suspend, nur geht der Lüfter danach auf 100%
<merte> dafür hab ich schon eine Lösung, nur funktioniert die beim hibernate (kernel methode, also  sudo -i echo disk > /sys/power/state ) nicht
<bekks> sudo -i echo disk > /sys/power/state kann nicht funktionieren.
<bekks> Das führt echo mit sudo aus, und versucht dann als normaler User die Ausgabe in /sys/power/state zu schreiben.
<bekks> echo disk | sudo tee -a /sys/power/state 
<merte> oh, ich machs sowieso als root, is mir noch nicht aufegfallen, danke! ich kann zwar die Lösung nachher manuell ausführen :"    ls /sys/devices/virtual/thermal/cooling_device*/cur_state | while read A; do echo 1 > $A; echo 0 > $A; done	"und der Lüfter reagiert dann wieder normal, ich würde das halt gerne automatierst haben.
<merte> das wäre das script was ich aufrufe:  http://pastebin.com/X5yYLx1z
<kubine> Title: #!/bin/sh # # https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.17/+b - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<frog__> I am trieing to run 5.1 audio over an spdif output and i am trieing to use this instruction: http://opennomad.com/content/ubuntu-1210-and-spdif-or-iec958-or-optical-audio-output . I am at the point where i must start pavucontrol. there i get the following message: http://snag.gy/X3roo.jpg . What am i doing wrong? 
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu 12.10 and s/pdif or iec958 or optical audio output | OpenNomad (at opennomad.com)
<bekks> frog__: This is a german channel. You can seek support in english in #ubuntu - thank you.
<frog__> oh tschuldigung
<frog__> hab es vergessen
<frog__> Also. ich versuche 5.1 audio über einen spdif ausgang zu schicken. Ich habe mich entlang dieser seite gehangelt: http://opennomad.com/content/ubuntu-1210-and-spdif-or-iec958-or-optical-audio-output . Ich bin an dem Punkt angelangt, wo ich pavucontrol starten muss. Ich versuche es und bekomme diese Meldung: http://snag.gy/X3roo.jpg . Was mache ich falsch?
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu 12.10 and s/pdif or iec958 or optical audio output | OpenNomad (at opennomad.com)
<merte> das funktionier wiegesagt super bei Suspend,  der Lüfter geht wieder normal. Bei hibernate (was anderes als Kernel Methode geht bei mir nicht, er bleibt nach dem Restoren des Images einfach stecken ohne Fehlermeldung),  passiert aber nichts, obwohl dieses "thaw" eigentlich nach dem hibernet getriggert werden sollte....
<merte> Gibts noch ne andere Möglichkeit nach dem Hibernate ein Script laufen zu lassen?
<frog__> hat denn niemand eine idee?
<__raven> hi
<__raven> 13.10 + nvidia 304: rechner startet nur noch über wiederherstellungsweg. sonst bootet er nichtmal bis zum login und ttys gibts auch nicht - ideen?
<merte> raven: probier mal xforcevesa nomodeset also bootparameter in grub
<merte> frog__: Ich würd mal pulseaudio weglassen und es nor mit alsa und alsamixer versuchen, der sieht das device sicher auch. Sonst im #pulseaudio fragen?
<frog__> merte: wie mache ich das?
<merte> pulseaudio -k , dann alsamixer installieren und auf der kommandozeile "alsamixer" eingeben.  Keine angst, das hat schon eine GUI...
<frog__> merte: funktioniert auch nicht
<frog__> irgendwie habe ich das gefühl mir den ton ganz zerschossen zu haben
<merte> naja wennst die .asoundrc wieder löschst sollt schonwieder alles gehen.... Lektüre: http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Asoundrc
<kubine> Title: Asoundrc - AlsaProject (at www.alsa-project.org)
<__raven> merte wo konfiguriere ich das
<merte> schau in dem link den ich dir geschickt habe ganz am Anfang: Where does asoundrc live?
<__raven> nein du meintest frog__ ;)
<merte> in deinem fall ( hab das bei opennomad übersehen) : wennst die  /etc/asound.conf .....
<frog__> merte: hilft leider nichts
<merte>  upps. naja. .. raven:   http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Konfiguration#Variable-fuer-Kernelzeilen  , und  http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bootoptionen#Optionen
<kubine> Title: Konfiguration › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<__raven> ok tnx
<merte> frog: wenn pulseaudio nicht lauft kann nur mehr alsa falsch konfiguriert sein. Wenn du das was du editiert hast, rückgängig gemacht hast, neu startet und wie im link beschrieben mit aplay ein e.g mp3 file abspieln pobierst und das nicht geht. meldest dich nochmal
<dreamon> Frage: Bin über ssh mit einem Server verbunden. Dort starte ich ein Programm, das läuft und mir vieles anzeigt. Jetzt möchte ich die ssh verbindung trennen. Aber das Programm soll einfach weiterlaufen. Geht sowas?
<Robert_Zenz> dreamon, muesstest vom Terminal loesen/in den Hintergrund schieben (Stichwort: disown).
<Robert_Zenz> dreamon, alternativ ueber screen oder tmux nachdenken.
<dreamon> Hmm.. in den Hintergrund schieben.. das hieße ich müßte nochmal mit ssh verbinden und dort disown machen?
<Robert_Zenz> dreamon, wenn du den Prozess startest kannst du den direkt im Hintergrund starten: "command &" loest den Befehl vom derzeitigen Terminal.
<Robert_Zenz> dreamon, disown beachtet noch ein paar Sonder-Konstellationen (glaub' ich).
<Robert_Zenz> dreamon, und wie man bereits laufende Prozesse loest vergess ich immer.
<dreamon> hmm.. ok. ist ein Versuch wert. Danke
<k1l> dreamon: am einfachsten ist das, wenn du es von anfang an in screen startest
<k1l> weil auch wenn du einen 24h disconnect hast und die ssh verbindung abbricht beendet sich das programm sonst
<dreamon> Verstehe. 
<M1k3Zu1u> hallo
<pacy> abend zusammen
#ubuntu-de 2013-11-08
<M1k3Zu1u> n8
<LupusE> g'morgen
<eg0x> moinsen
<wgwgwrgwrg> Guten Morgen ich nutze Anacron um mein tägliches Backup abzuwickeln. Einmal kommt das Backup auf eine im Laptop Kartenleser eingebaute SD-Karte als auch auf mein NAS. Das funktioniert soweit problemlos. Allerdings habe ich nicht immer mein NAS im Zugriff wenn Anacron also läuft schlägt mein Backup aufs NAS fehl wie kann ich dafür sorgen dass im Fehlerfall die wiederhohlt wird. Die Windows Aufgabenplanung hat eine Option nam
<wgwgwrgwrg> neu probieren für y Stunden.
<LupusE> stell sicher das der zugriff funktioniert und lasse eine meldung generieren im fehlerfall. mit link zum 'neu ausführen'. ... z.b.
<stevieh> du kannst im prinzip ja ein script schreiben, dass z.B. irgendwo ne Datei toucht wenn es positiv ausgegagen ist.
<LupusE> anachron tippt die aktion nur an, es handelt keinen fehler. dafuer ist das skript slebst zustaendig.
<wgwgwrgwrg> Das Problem ist wie die neuausführung antriggern anacron rührt ja mein cron.daily nicht mehr an ?
<stevieh> dann kannste dir dein anacron selbst bauen, d.h. in die cron sowas rein und von hand überprüfen. 
<LupusE> nach [n] stunden kannst du realisieren mit 'sleep' im script.
<stevieh> oder das script das gestartet wird nicht beenden wobei das bei nem laptop evtl. nicht gewünscht ist.
<wgwgwrgwrg> wenn mein laptop aber sage ich mal 12 h aus ist sleept es mir ja in den nächten tag rein
<LupusE> moechtest du, das jemand von uns das script mit allen eventualitäten fuer dich schreibt?
<LupusE> (abgesehen davon, das ich rsync nutzen wuerde, welches sicher sinnvolle optionen fuer den fall des verzugs hat).
<stevieh> wgwgwrgwrg: ich würde ein script schreiben, das von cron aus gestartet wird, dann kannst du das abfangen.
<LetoThe2nd> wgwgwrgwrg: mach halt einfach ein script, dass alle stunde oder so läuft, und schaut ob in den letzten 24h ein erfolgreicher lauf war.
<stevieh> er hat ja noch nicht mal geschrieben, wie er backupt, das problem ist ja ein Stockwerk höher.
<LetoThe2nd> touch und stat sind da deine freunde.
<stevieh> sach ich doch.
<wgwgwrgwrg> nix für ungut LupusE ich Suche nach konstuktiven Lösungen für mein Problem kein Grund unfreundlich zu werden
<stevieh> LupusE: da hat er recht ;-)
<LupusE> schoen das einige grundlagen sich nie aendern. das war ncith unfreundlich, das war abkuerzend. weil seit beginn nur 'mach ein script' - 'aber dann ...' sich abwechseln. das ist nicht konstruktiv.
<LupusE> aber ich bin raus, macht ihr nur.
<stevieh> machen wir
<stevieh> erinnert mich dran, das ich das auch noch machen will, aber irgendwie muss ich das noch mit der Anwesenheitserkennung am Laptop verbinden ;-)
<wgwgwrgwrg> d.h. ich mach mir einen cronjob prüfe: ist anacron gelaufen + war backup erfolgreich. falls anacron gelaufen ist und Backup auf Nas war nicht erfolgreich dann Backup antriggern ? OT. ich Backuppe mit Areca und habe da schon eine Prüfung drinnen ob meine SD-Karte gemountet ist bzw. ob mein NAS erreichbar ist alle weitere Fehlerbehadlund findet dann von Areca direkt statt.
<LupusE> anwesenheitserkennung? "wenn das handy nicht mehr in BT reichweite ist, rsync starten'? ;)
<stevieh> wenn ich anacron richtig verstehe (ich nutze das nicht), kannst du es dir auch sparen und das backupscript direkt starten.
<wgwgwrgwrg> ja stimmt mit dem touchen baue ich im prinzip ja nur anacron nach
<stevieh> also: per cron alle paar Minuten / Stunden schauen, ob eine Datei /tmp/foo existiert und die jünger als 24h ist, wenn ja, ist gut, wenn nein mach den backup und touch /tmp/foo wenn der erfolgreich war.
<wgwgwrgwrg> d.h.  touch backupfile wenn mein backup erfolgreich war und im cronjob vergleiche ich date mit der stat von dem tempfile ?
<stevieh> LupusE: ne, eigentlich muss ich da auch alle programme zu machen... mal schauen... evtl. dann den Standby verzögern, wenn es Samstag nacht ist und der Laptop zuhause im Netz ist... ganz abenteuerlich... 
<stevieh> wgwgwrgwrg: genau
<Harald523> Bekanntermaßen funktioniert Lightning nicht mehr mit Thunderbird 24.0
<Harald523> Wie downgrade ich auf die letzte Version von Thunderbird, die noch mit Lightning funktioniert?
<ppq> Harald523: installier besser eine lightning-version, die thunderbird 24 unterstützt
<stevieh> die haben doch die weiterentwicklung eingestellt, oder?
<Harald523> ppq so schlau wär ich auch gewesen, aber es gibt noch keine
<ppq> Harald523: doch, nutze es selbst mit tb 24 :)
<Harald523> und keine Aktualisierung hat bei TB bislang IRGEND etwas gebracht, was ich wichtig gefunden hätte
<dadrc> Mit Lightning 2.6 sollte das laufen
<ppq> http://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/calendar/lightning/releases/2.6/linux/lightning.xpi
<Harald523> ppq aber der addon-Finder im TB behauptet, es gebe keine und es ist ausgegraut
<dadrc> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/thunderbird/addon/lightning/ ←
<kubine> Title: Lightning :: Add-ons for Thunderbird (at addons.mozilla.org)
<ppq> jo, nimm besser das von dadrc s link
<Harald523> Wieso taucht das dann nicht im Addon-Finder auf und wie soll ich das installieren?
<Harald523> Und überhaupt: Wieso war es dann überhaupt kaputt?
<ppq> gute frage, da hat irgendjemand irgendwas verbockt
<Harald523> ppq ah ich seh schon, ihr wollt mir wieder schonend beibringen, dass ICH mal wieder Schuld war
<ppq> ?
<ppq> nein
<ppq> Harald523: heute mit dem falschen fuß aufgestanden? ;)
<ppq> hatte mich da neulich auch drüber gewundert
<Harald523> ppq wie soll ich sagen... es macht mich halt jedes Mal wahnsinnig.
<Harald523> Hab es jetzt runtergeladen und zu installieren versucht - natürlich vergeblich
<ppq> deinstallier mal die alte version
<Harald523> "Lightning konnte nicht installiert werden, da es nicht kompatibel mit TB 24.0 ist"
<ppq> die 2.6.2 geht bei mir bestens mit 24.1
<Harald523> ppq das hab ich als erstes gemacht, samt sämtlicher Lightning-Zusätze
<Harald523> ach so. Also soll ich TB auch noch UPgraden
<ppq> ah, 24.0
<ppq> dann versuch mal 2.6, das von meinem link
<Harald523> Bin ja mal gespannt, was dann in TB wieder alles kaputt ist... hoffentlich "nur" vergessen, die Ordner umzubenennen 
<Harald523> argl
<_moep_> was ist TH
<_moep_> TB
<Harald523> Thunderbird
<_moep_> achso^^
<_moep_> gibts sowas wie cal+lightning?
<leszek> hi
<noseeder> Hallo :-)
<noseeder> ich habe Probleme beim einrichten meines Netzwerk Boot servers.
<noseeder> der Client der das installationsmedium starten soll sagt mir stets: PXE-T01: file /var/lib/tftproot/pxelinux.0 not found
<noseeder> Obwohl der pfad auf dem server stimmt.
<noseeder> kann mir da bitte einer helfen?
<jokrebel> Zeig mal ein ls -al  /var/lib/tftproot/*
<jokrebel> Und auch den Verbindugsversuch komplett in nem NoPasteservice bitte.
<noseeder> jokrebel ich denke ich habe es gefunden -.-
<noseeder> :-) danke jokrebel deine LS abfrage hat mich auf den Schreibfehler hingewiesen
<noseeder> ist tftpboot und nicht tftproot
<jokrebel> noseeder: hehe - gern geschehn
<endstille> guten Abend zusammen
<endstille> ich habe nochmal eine Frage, zum selben Thema wie gestern :)
<endstille> Ich bin schon viel weiter gekommen, brauche aber nochmal nachhilfe bei der Syntax
<endstille> und zwar geht es um das zeilenweise prüfen der log datei.
<jokrebel> endstille: Nicht jeder der grade mitlesenden weis wohl was gestern gesprochen wurde. Wo hakt es denn?
<endstille> mir fehlt noch ein letzter schritt, mit dem ich nur die neusten Zeilen bewerte. wie kann ich die logtail ausgabe in dieser Zeile sinnvoll weiter verarbeiten?
<endstille> moment ich darf das nciht pasten
<endstille> jokrebel: das erwarte ich ja nicht, empfand das aber als gute Einleitung :D
<endstille> hier: https://pad.fnordig.de/p/HSynhEutW7
<kubine> Title: Etherpad Lite (at pad.fnordig.de)
<endstille> es geht um die jetzt letzte Zeile
<endstille> wie kann ich die argumente hier weiter geben und vom nächsten schritt verarbeiten lassen, ohne dabei in die test.log schreiben zu müssen?
<bekks> Uaaaah, elif statt case :D
<bekks> Welche Argumente willst du wo wie weitergeben?
<endstille> das ist alles egal
<endstille> geht nur um die zeile da
<endstille> also Logtail gibt ja etwas aus
<bekks> Die Zeile da macht so keinen Sinn.
<endstille> und das möchte ich dann per egrep filtern und dann eben per mailx senden oder nicht
<bekks> Im ersten Teil leitest du "logtail foo" in test.log um, richtig?
<endstille> aktuell ja, das möchte ich ja umgehen
<bekks> Dann lass die Umleitung weg.
<bekks> Sieht besser aus :)
<endstille> ah
<endstille> das ging grade aber nich nicht
<endstille> mom testen
<bekks> Natürlich nicht.
<bekks> DENN:
<endstille> ah ich weiß warum
<bekks> du hast test.log immer noch in egrep...
<endstille> muss das da auch einfach weg?
<bekks> Ja klar, weil du test.log ja gar nnicht meht erzeugst.
<endstille> oh yeah
<endstille> sieht aus als klappt es
<endstille> lol ich depp war zuviel des guten :D
<endstille> dann vielen dank bekks :)
<bekks> Gerne :)
<noseeder> gibt es eine Möglichkeit den fortschritt von apt-mirror zu sehen?(Download fortschritt)
<jokrebel> [Anmerkung] Nachteil an der Methode über Etherpad ist, dass keiner der das Log liest nachvollziehen kann von was ihr geredet habt :-/
<bekks> [Anmerkung zur Anmerkung] Man könnnte bei unbändigem Interesse auch nachfragen :)
<jokrebel> [Anmerkung zur Anmerkung der Anmerkung] Auch noch in 6 Wochen wenn jemand http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/11/08/%23ubuntu-de.html ließt (was ich mit "keiner der das Log liest nachvollziehen kann" meinte)
<kubine> Title: /srv/irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/11/08/#ubuntu-de.txt (at irclogs.ubuntu.com)
<bekks> m(
<sdx23> jokrebel: das ist ein generelles Problem, auch mit Paste-Services. Allerdings stimme ich dir zu, dass das Pad ne doofe Idee ist. Mir zB hat das zu lange geladen, daher das Tab wieder geschlossen und supporten sein gelassen...
<trg__> der saucy downloadserver funktioniert nicht richtig bei mir, d.h beim installieren oder apt-get update gibt es viele verbindungsfehler. Wurden die Update-server  geändert?
<k1l> trg__: nein. evtl ist deine verbindung nicht gut, oder das routing schlecht.
<k1l> trg__: kannst du mal ein "sudo apt-get update" in einen nopaste packen=
<k1l> ?
<trg__> verbindung ist gut ich lade mit fullspeed runter 
<trg__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6383873/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<k1l> also bei mir ging es gerade noch
<trg__> anpingen kann ich den server auch
<trg__> 88.146.243.17
<k1l> ähm, nutzt du einen proxy?
<trg__> nein aber ich guck mal
<trg__> nein und router proxy ( wenn das geht auch nicht)
<k1l> weil security.ubuntu.com pingt bei mir zu 91.189.91.13. und nicht zu 88.146.243.17 in tschechien
<trg__> bei mir auch komischerweise
<trg__> http://pastebin.com/uh3L4MdX
<kubine> Title: ping security.ubuntu.com - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<k1l> mach nochmal apt-get update
<jokrebel> In meinem "apt-get update" an nem saucy->Rechner erscheint kein security.ubuntu.xxx
<trg__> diese andere ip ist auch nicht meine ip hab geguckt
<jokrebel> …und saucy-security ist aktiviert
<trg__> wo macht man das
<k1l> jokrebel: das ist ein ganz normales repo.
<jokrebel> trg__: Ich mach das über Synaptic und da dann Paketquellen normalerweise. 
<trg__> hilft euch die soures.list
<jokrebel> k1l: Bei mir beginnen die Eintrage von "update" alle mit http://archive... oder http://extras
<trg__> security ist aktiviert laut sources.list
<trg__> ich hatte vor 2 tagen ein proxy reingemacht mit der ip 88.146.243.17:8080 und dann wieder deaktiviert. ich glaube das system nutz trotzdem noch den proxy, aber der browser nicht
<trg__> geht wieder
<trg__> syseinstellungen | netzwer | proxy | systemweeit anwenden
<trg__> danke, k1l für den denkanstoß mit den proxy
<gnups> Ich benutze 12.04 x64 und bekomme den Scanner meines Multifunktionsgeräts Canon Pixma 5150MG einfach nicht an den Start. Problemlösungsvorschlag aus dem Thread http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/scanner-mg5150-funktionert-nicht-mehr/ habe ich ausprobiert, es scheint aber nicht zu funktionieren. Ebenfalls habe ich den Herstellertreiber ausprobiert, leider ebenfalls ohne dass das System den Scanner findet. Der Drücker wird übrigens
<gnups> erkannt und funktioniert wunderbar. Was kann ich unternehmen, um dem Problem auf die Schliche zu kommen?
<kubine> Title: Canon Scanner MG5150 funktionert nicht mehr! › Drucken, Scannen, Faxen › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<sdx23> gnups: also erstmal: der Drucker und der Scanner sind vollkommen unabhängig.
<sdx23> gnups: zum eigentlichen Problem: geschaut ob er im lsusb steht?
<gnups> sdx23: Jo, ich wollte damit eigentlich nur andeuten, dass das Gerät schon vom System erkannt wird, wenngleich halt nur unter einer USB Device ID
<sdx23> ok, was gibt dir "sudo scanimage -L"?
<gnups> Hängt grad. Gar nichts? :(
<gnups> Ah! Nun "No scanners were identified.[...]"
<sdx23> und sane-find-scanner auch nicht?
<gnups> lsusb gibt halt ausschließlich "Bus 001 Device 005: ID 04a9:1748 Canon, Inc. Pixma MG5150" für das ganze Gerät aus...
<sdx23> jo, das dürfte schon in Ordnung sein.
<gnups> Ausgabe: http://nopaste.info/afc0c05759.html
<kubine> Title: nopaste.info - free nopaste script and service (at nopaste.info)
<gnups> Also scheint ihn gefunden zu haben...
<gnups> Aber scanimage -L hat ja behauptet, dass da keiner wäre...
<sdx23> jo. hier steht was http://askubuntu.com/questions/178833/scanner-detected-with-sane-find-scanner-but-not-with-scanimage-l-or-sudo-scani
<kubine> Title: Scanner detected with sane-find-scanner, but not with scanimage -L or sudo scanimage -L - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<sdx23> passt aber nicht zu deinem Modell.
<jokrebel> ist libsane installiert?
<gnups> jokrebel: Die sollte standardmäßig dabei sein. Ich habe sie auf jeden Fall nicht deinstalliert. :)
<sdx23> richtig, richtig. Also das in dem Verlinkten dürfte deinem Problem ähnlich sein, dass die ID nicht im Treiberbackend steht.
<sdx23> bzw. dem nicht zugeordnet ist.
<gnups> sdx23: Das habe ich ja bereits versucht. Das wurde ja in dem von mir verlinkten Artikel bereits vorgeschlagen, leider jedoch ohne Erfolg für meiner einer...
<gnups> Das ist der Inhalt meiner .rules: ATTRS{idVendor}=="04a9" ATTRS{idProduct}=="1748"
<gnups> Passend zum lsusb: "Bus 001 Device 005: ID 04a9:1748 Canon, Inc. Pixma MG5150"
<sdx23> jo, danach udev neu gestartet? 
<gnups> Auch bereits neu gestartet
<sdx23> und: das auch in das sane-File eingetragen?
<gnups> Also den ganzen Rechner um sicher zu gehen dasss udev neu gestartet wird
<gnups> sdx23: Das sane-File?
<sdx23> in /etc/sane.d
<sdx23> moment, welches Backend brauchst du?
<gnups> Müsste ich selber mal schauen, habe da nicht so die Ahnung von :)
<gnups> Wahrscheinlich pixma
<gnups> http://www.sane-project.org/sane-backends-1.0.23.html#S-CANON
<kubine> Title: SANE: Backends (Drivers) (at www.sane-project.org)
<sdx23> hm, es gibt nen Mailinglisten thread von 28.12.12, gerade aber nur überflogen
<gnups> Verstehe ich das richtig, das Backend wird einer USB Device ID in der "sane-File" zugeordnet?
<gnups> Also jede *.conf entspricht einem Backend und je nachdem wo die USB Device ID eingetragen wird, das entsprechende Backend wird benutzt?
<sdx23> Naja, ehr das Backend dem USB-Gerät, aber ja.
<gnups> Gut also würde ich usb 0x04a9 0x1748 in /etc/sane.d/pixma.conf eintragen?
<gnups> Gut also würde ich "usb 0x04a9 0x1748" in /etc/sane.d/pixma.conf eintragen?
<sdx23> ich denke, jo.
<sdx23> oh, moment. In dem Forenpost steht was von xerox
<gnups> Ja, genau aber das wäre dann ja ein anderes Backend?
<gnups> In der Xerox*.con hatte ich es zuerst stehen...
<sdx23> allerdings steht auf der sane-project Seite pixma, imho sollte das dann passen
<gnups> Das funktionierte allerdings nicht, nur wo du was von Backends erzählthast, habe ich mal geschaut, welche configs da sonst noch so rumliegen
<gnups> und es gab standardmäßig eine pixma.conf
<gnups> Genau! Laut sane Webseite sollte ich ja das pixma Backend benutzen
<gnups> Nun habe ich die 40-libsane.rules noch um die Zeile "ENV{libsane_matched}="yes"" ergänzt.
<gnups> Wobei ich mir nicht ganz sicher bin, ob das notwendig ist...
<gnups> Steht wiederum nicht in dem Forenpost den ich verlinkt habe, aber wiederum in dem Beitrag von dir...
<cyos> hallo gibt es jemanden hier der sich mit shell auskennt?
<gnups> Ich tank leider immer bei Aral. :)
<cyos> :P
<cyos> kann shell in bestehnde textdatein einträge machen?
<sdx23> cyos: am besten die Frage fragen :)
<sdx23> Plaintext? Ohne Probleme.
<gnups> Ja kannst eine Ausgabe umleiten...
<cyos> ok ich habe openbox und möchte per acpi die helligkeit vom bildschirm einstellen
<cyos> will den wert in .rc eintragen mit entsprechender tastenfunktion
<cyos> die sache ist das bei acpi und befehlen mit echo ich werte nicht addiren oder entziehen kann 
<cyos> wenn meine bildschirmhelligkeit bei 3000 ist kann ich nicht echo +/- 1000 machen sonder muss gleich 4000 um heller oder 2000 um dunkler zu schalten 
<cyos> der bestimmende wert ist in einer textdatei <actual_brightness>
<cyos> einzigster eintrag ist "3000" welchen den aktuellen wert angibt
<cyos> weiss jemand wie so eine shell aussehen sollte
<cyos> gar mir ein paar tips geben
<gnups> cyos: Du möchtest einen Wert der in einer Datei steht addieren oder subtrahieren?
<gnups> Kannst du den Inhalt der datei nicht einfach ausgeben z.B. mit cat, das als Input für dein Skript nehmen, wo du addierst oder subtrahierst und dann die Ausgabe mittels < oder << zurückschreiben?
<gnups> Mist der Scanner geht immer noch nicht und die heute show fängt gleich an...
<cyos> moment ich erkläre es gleich genauer
<gnups> sdx23: Muss noch etwas neu gestartet oder geladen werden, um zu sehen, ob das was wir uns da ausgedacht haben, funktioniert? Blicke das Betriebssystem irgendwie noch nicht so gut....
<sdx23> saned höchstens. 
<cyos> ok ich habe einen wert in einer textdatei die den wert angibt 4000 was mein aktueller helligkeitsgrad ist
<gnups> sdx23: Bei sudo /etc/init.d/saned restart sagt er mir: "saned disabled; edit /etc/default/saned"
<gnups> cyos: Das ist das einzige, was in der Textdatei steht?
<cyos> per echo kann ich diesen runer setzen auf auf 3000 per eingabe --> # echo 3000 > /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness 
<cyos> die sache ist die in openbox kann ich nicht einen bestimmten wert eingeben der einfach sagen kann up 800 oder down 900
<sdx23> cyos: alt=`cat datei.txt`; neu=$((alt - 1000)); echo $neu > datei.txt
<gnups> cyos: Ja dann sollte das doch gehen, was ich vorgeschlagen habe...
<gnups> cyos: Du nimmst den Wert per cat auf, manipulierst ihn in einem Skript und schreibst ihn dann zurück in die Datei...
<cyos> supi und wie kann die shell mit rootrechten auslegen?
<cyos> oder wird das auch ohne funktionieren
<cyos> joa wenn ich nur shell könnte :D
<gnups> Die Datei darf in der Tat nur vom root geschrieben werden...
<cyos> ah ok habs wie ich root ausführen kann im rc
<cyos> :)
<cyos> vielen dank
<cyos> :)
<gnups> Was da sinnvoll ist kann ich dir nicht sagen. Inuitiv würde ich sagen, die Gruppe der Datei auf eine Gruppe ändern, in der dein Benutzer Mitglied ist oder eine eigens dafür anlegen und der Gruppe schreiben Zugriff gefähren...
<cyos> ok
<cyos> verstehe
<gnups> Aber kein plan, ich benutze Ubuntu erst seit 11 Uhr...
<cyos> ich verwende manjaro seit 3 tagen 
<cyos> aber in manjaro-de sind noch nicht so viele mensche wie heir
<cyos> hier
<cyos> aber ihr seit trotzdem immer eine hilfe
<cyos> danke nochmal :)
<cyos> cya
<gnups> Ah heute show geht los... :)
<jokrebel> hier ist trotzdem Ubuntu-Support.
<cyos> :P mir egal 
<smeexs> guten abend , ich würde gerne eine kleine grafik machen und das dann als mauszeiger verwenden , kann man das machen oder ist das eher kompliziert ?
<bekks> Ist eher kompliziert.
<smeexs> so normale mauszeiger sets hab ich schon runtergeladen und installiert und verwende sie auch aber das ist leider immer noch alles zu kloeinb
<smeexs> zu klein
<smeexs> und wenn ich ein bestehendes set bearbeitet , also einfach die graik austauschen/verändere und mit selber bezeichnung im selben ordner lasse
<sdx23> smeexs: wenn's zu klein ist solltest du ggf. die dpi oder Auflösung des Monitors ändern.
<smeexs> der rest ist ok ( auflösung 1366 x736 so ungefähr) auch beim arbeiten passt alles nur wenn ich ein game zock verlier ich ständig den mauszeiger aus den augen 
<smeexs> der pc steht im wohnzimmer an nem 47 zoll tv , deswegen die auflösung
<Thorn_31> huhu hoffe sind noch welche wach :D habe da mal wieder ein problem nachdem ich gestern ubuntu 12.04 lts wieder installiert habe lade ich nur noch mit 20 MB durch netzwerk was voher 70-100 MB waren es wurde eigetlich nur der server neuinstalliert mehr n icht
<Thorn_31> zugriff von Windows 7 auf eine Samba-Freigabe
<j_elly> hi, hab heute von 11.04 auf 12.04.3 LTS gewechselt (neuinstallation) wie mir das kürzlich hier nahegelegt wurde. nun scheint der desktop regelmäßig unvorhersehbar einzufrieren. der wechsel zur konsole mittels ctrl+alt+f1 und zurück zum desktop schafft abhilfe aber ich wundere mich doch über dieses komische  verhalten. habt ihr ähnliche erfahrungen mit 12.04.3 LTS und wenn ja woran liegts?...
<j_elly> ...habe alle updates gezogen
<bekks> 12.04.3 läuft einwandfrei bei mir. Welchen Grafiktreiber benutzt du?
<j_elly> den nvidia 319.32; hatte schon eine leise ahnung dass es am treiber liegen könnte, bzw. nutze ich ne gt540m
<bekks> Hast du mal in die Logs geschaut?
<j_elly> die xserver  logs? bis jetzt nicht, wo finde ich die?
<bekks>  /var/log/xorg.0.log und ~/.xsession-errors
<j_elly> thx, schaue mal nach
<j_elly> hm, im xserverlog erscheint;  (EE) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Unable to read EDID for display device CRT-0; ist also ein problem mit der karte/treiber?
<bekks> Nö, das heisst nur dass dein Display keine brauchbaren EDID Daten übermittelt.
<j_elly> anschließend geloggt: "Segmentation fault at address 0x418" und "Fatal Server Error: Caught signal 11 (Segmentation fault). Server aborting"
<bekks> Dann schieb das ganze Log mal in einen Pastebin.
<j_elly> http://pastebin.com/647Tcm1L
<kubine> Title: [ 2119.653] X.Org X Server 1.13.3 Release Date: 2013-03-07 [ 2119.653] X P - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<[twisti]> hi, ich versuche ipv6 mit ubuntu 12.04 lts bei hetzner zum laufen zu kriegen. problem nummer eins: in allem was ich googlen kann steht was ueber die 'main ipv6 address', aber von hetzner habe ich nur IPs: 2a01:4f8:162:43a4:: /64 Gateway: fe80::1 Useable IP addresses: 2a01:4f8:162:43a4::2 to 2a01:4f8:162:43a4:ffff:ffff:ffff:ffff 
<[twisti]> kann ich da jetzt einfach eine aussuchen oder wie ?
<noseeder> kurze frage mal hier rein wie bekomme ich app-mirror dazu selber nachts zu starten und die log datei die immer liegen bleibt zu löschen wenn sich das programm beendet?
<beaver74> noseeder - Cron könnte es erledigen - http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Cron
<kubine> Title: Cron › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<noseeder> gut da mit dem argumet 0 0 *** sollte das ja immer zu mitternacht passieren
<noseeder> 0 0     * * *   apt-mirror      /usr/bin/apt-mirror > /var/spool/apt-mirror/var/cron.log
<noseeder> so also
<noseeder> mal testen
<noseeder> danke
<noseeder> und n8
#ubuntu-de 2013-11-09
<KennyShrek> hi
<KennyShrek> hab windows 8.1 und Ubuntu installiert jetzt habe ich ein Partitionproblem
<KennyShrek> ich bekomme doie Meldung hier
<KennyShrek> dev/sdb contains GPT signatures, indicating that it has a
<KennyShrek> /dev/sdb contains GPT signatures, indicating that it has a GPT table.  However, it does not have a valid fake msdos partition table
<KennyShrek> kann jemand helfen?
<bekks> KennyShrek: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dualboot
<kubine> Title: Dualboot › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<KennyShrek> ich muss die Partition reten ohne neuinstallation
<KennyShrek> ist das möglich?
<bekks> Wieso, du hast doch gerade erst installiert. Da ist doch noch nichts da, ausser der Installation. :)
<KennyShrek> irgendwas stimmt da nicht
<bekks> Lies bitte den gesamten Artikel.
<KennyShrek> ich komme da nicht zu recht
<bekks> Wo ist "da"? :)
<KennyShrek> also bootloader geht noch
<KennyShrek> wenn ich Gparted starte bekomme ich die meldung oben
<KennyShrek> /dev/sdb contains GPT signatures, indicating that it has a GPT table. However, it does not have a valid fake msdos partition table, as it should.
<bekks> JA, das sagtest du bereits.
<KennyShrek> reparatur von Windows ist nicht möglich weil partition nicht mehr stimmt
<bekks> KennyShrek: An welcher Stelle in dem Link den ich Dir gab bist Du gerade?
<bekks> "weil Partition nicht mehr stimmt" heisst was genau?
<KennyShrek> in gparted ist ein Ausrufezeichen
<bekks> Und warum willst du Windows 8 reparieren - ich dachte, du willst Ubuntu im Dualboot betreiben?
<bekks> Was machst du in gparted, und warum?
<KennyShrek> windows 8.1 fährt nicht richtig hoch
<KennyShrek> in ubuntu bin ich gerade
<bekks> Dann deaktivier FastBoot wie im Artikel beschrieben.
<bekks> Das meinte ich mitr "Bitte lies den Artikel..."
<KennyShrek> aber was bedeutet die Meldung darüber steht da nichts ich oder ich sehe das nicht
<bekks> Was willst du denn mit gparted "reparieren"?
<bekks> Und beantworte doch bitte mal meine bisherigen Fragen :)
<KennyShrek> wie gesagt die Partition
<KennyShrek> /dev/sdb contains GPT signatures, indicating that it has a GPT table. However, it does not have a valid fake msdos partition table, as it should.
<bekks> Was für eine Partition und warum? Und woher stammt dieser Irrglaube mit gparted ein Windows reparieren zu können.
<bekks> KennyShrek: Du brauchst das nicht zum dritten mal zu posten - beantworte bitte einfach meine Fragen.
<KennyShrek> ICH WEIß NICHT OB ES MIT GPARTED GEHT BITTE HÄNG DICH NICHT DAMIT AUF
<bekks> DU BRAUCHST MICH NICHT ANZUBRUELLEN
<bekks> Dann beantworte einfach meine anderen Fragen
<bekks> MEhr als genug habe ich ja gestellt.
<KennyShrek> /dev/sda2 ntfs
<KennyShrek> da ist windows 
<KennyShrek> irgendwas stimmt aber nbicht
<bekks> Weil...?
<KennyShrek> und da windows nicht hochfährt muß ich in ubuntu versuchen das problem zu lösen
<bekks> Was technisch nicht möglich ist.
<KennyShrek> also kann man eine Partition in ubuntu nicht reparieren
<bekks> Wir können keine Windowsprobleme lösen. In dem Artikel steht drin, dass du FastBoot deaktivieren sollst - hast du das getan?
<bekks> KennyShrek: Was zum Geier willst du da reparieren?
<KennyShrek> wie kann ich fastboot deaktivieren, wenn windows nicht hochfährt
<bekks> KennyShrek: Woher soll denn gparted wissen was es da "reparieren" soll damit Windows magisch "wieder toll" läuft?
<KennyShrek> ich weiß nicht ob gparted das kann
<KennyShrek> oder nicht
<bekks> gparted kann das nicht.
<KennyShrek> ich versuche in die Festplatte zu gucken
<KennyShrek> weil windows nicht hochfährt
<bekks> Und mit Windowsproblemen wende Dich bitte an ##windows
<KennyShrek> kann jemand sagen ob man partitionprobleme mit ubuntu lösenkann ohene dateien zu löschen?
<bekks> KennyShrek: Du hast keine Partitionsprobleme.
<bekks> Du sieht nur ein Problem in einem Tool dass dir nicht mal helfen kann, deine Windowsprobleme zu lösen.
<snow2k9> KennyShrek: Windows CD einlegen und reperaturoptionen auswählen, danach grub neuinstallieren per livecd, wenn du ein dualboot system hast
<KennyShrek> ich denke schon, weil wenn ich die DVD einlege und starte kannich bei der Installation die Partition nicht auswählen
<KennyShrek> und da war windows immer schon drinn gewesen
<bekks> Dann hast du da möglichweise Dinge gelöscht.
<KennyShrek> nein nur ein Update gemacht
<bekks> Da du aber keinerlei Fragen beantwortest die ich Dir stelle, bin ich auch raus aus dem Thema.
<bekks> Und der Windowssupport ist wie gesagt in ##windows
<KennyShrek> welche denn=?
<bekks> KennyShrek: Ist egal, ich bin raus aus dem Thema.
<N-a-C> Moin
<N-a-C> Ich versuche gerade Debian mit einem usb stick auf den laptop zu installieren, jedoch scheitere ich immer beim punkt "cd-rom erkennen und einbinden". Der Laptop besitzt nur kein laufwerk mehr. Kann mir zufällig einer helfen?
<bullgard6> N-a-C:  	Eine erprobte Lösung ist folgende: Von http://grml.org/download/ die Imagedatei auf Deinen Stick laden. Die installiert zuerst grml. Von dort aus kannst Du bequem auf Debian übergehen (Knopfdruck), denn grml ist im Grunde ein Debian.
<kubine> Title: grml.org - Download (at grml.org)
<N-a-C> okay ich versuch es gleich mal
<N-a-C> das seltsame is das ich es erst vor ein paar stunden gemacht hatte. gleiche iso, gleicher laptop, gleicher stick... auf einmal kommt der mir immer mit der kompletten installations geschichte obwohl ich halt netinst. machen möchte.
<N-a-C>  welches tool ratet ihr mir um die iso auf den usb stick zu packen? sitz hier grad an nem win 7 rechner. unetbootin oder universal-usb-installer?
<bullgard6> "Eigentlich" sollte es möglich sein, im Verlauf Deines Installationsprozesses umzuschalten auf netinstall. Warum Dir das nicht gelingt, hast Du nicht genau beschrieben.
<N-a-C> bisher habe ich erfolglos versucht umzuschalten. ich kann dir jedoch keine konkrete erklärung liefern. ich versuchs nun erstmal mit dem grml.
<bullgard6> (Mit Win7 kenne ich mich kaum aus.)
<N-a-C> okay danke euch erstmal für euren beistand ;-) mal schaun wie das nun klappt.
<N-a-C> Kurze frage wegen der Partitionierung. Ich bin Linux anfänger, würde aber gern eine Home Partition Anlegen. Soweit kein problem nur stell ich mir gerade die Frage; Wenn ich später einen neuen Benutzer hinzufüge, Partitioniert der dann die Platte extra für das neue home verzeichnis?
<bullgard6> N-a-C: Linux fügt nicht von allein eine neue Partition hinzu, wenn Du einen neuen Benutzer hinzufügst. Das Hinzufügen einer weiteren partition mußt Du selbst machen, und zwar am besten vor dem eigentlichen Installieren des Bettriebssystems Linux.
<N-a-C> okay danke
<bullgard6> N-a-C: Du mußt aber nicht eine extra Partition einrichten für einen weiteren Benutzer.  Wenn Du sie nicht anlegst, dann legt Linux automatisch ein eigenes Home-Verzeichnis (keine Partition) für den neuen Benutzer an.
<N-a-C> jop das weis ich. War nur etwas verwundert über die partitions geschichte. Ich dachte das evtl jeder benutz den ich neu anlegen automatisch eine eigene home partition erhätl.
<N-a-C> ich hau grad alles auf eine.
<N-a-C> erstmal ausprobieren und lernen ^^
<bullgard6> Das kannst Du so machen. Es hat Vor- und Nachteile, eine eigene Partition für  das Home-Verzeichnis eines zweiten (späteren) Benutzers anzulegen.
<N-a-C> Jap habs gerade in Foren gelesen. Ich denke sobald ich mit allem vertrauter bin werde ich es einfach nochmals machen bzw. nachträglich eine extra home partition einrichten
<N-a-C> swap = auslagerung?
<bullgard6> N-a-C: Ja (ungefähr).
<koegs> N-a-C: begibst du dich bitte in einen Debian-Support-Channel wie z.B. #debian.de
<N-a-C> würde ich gern tun, allerdings habe ich dort keine antwort erhalten. Da ubuntu ja von debian kommt und meine probleme ehern rudimentär waren, nahme ich an das ihr mir genauso helfen könnt. Und bullgard konnte es auch.
<koegs> N-a-C: hier wird aber nur Ubuntu besprochen, wenn du Hilfe bei deiner Debian-Installation möchtest, musst du eben warten bis dort jemand antwortet
<N-a-C> k
<Jason_____> Servus! Ich "darf" wahrscheinlich zu Weihnachten jemandem in der Familie einen neuen Laptop mit Ubuntu einrichten und daher mal meine Frage, da ich bisher noch nichts mit zu tun habe: Wie sieht die Lage mit UEFI aus? Bekommt man das aus bzw. wird das von Ubuntu unterstützt?
<sdx23> naja, ausbekommen hängt wohl vom Bios ab. Für die Ubuntu-Seite kannst du das Wiki konsultieren, man kann das durchaus hinbekommen wennauch in manchen Fällen es etwas nervig ist.
<sdx23> !UEFI > Jason_____ 
<sdx23> hier http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/EFI_Bootmanagement?redirect=no
<kubine> Title: EFI Bootmanagement › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<stevieh1> sachtmal, meine systemaktualisierung hängt mitten im aktualisierungen installieren beim upgrade von 13.04 auf 13.10. Und nu? Killen, neu starten und daumen drücken?
<Jason_____> sdx23: achso, ja die Wiki-Seiten habe ich schon gefunden. Also wird die sinnigste Idee sein von vornherein auf ein Gerät ohne UEFI und somit ohne Win8 zu schauen
<Jason_____> stevieh1: kannst du die Details ausklappen? Ich hatte schonmal, dass da eine Frage drin war (meistens Lizenzbedingungen der restricted-extras)
<stevieh1> ist schon ausgeklappt, das fenster ist grau.
<sdx23> Jason_____: ich selbst hab mich zum Glück mit UEFI noch nicht rumschlagen muessen, hab also nur dritte Hand Informationen. Aber meinem Eindruck nach geht's tendenziell, wenn auch weniger angenehm als Bios.
<jokrebel> stevieh1: Ich würd erstmal schaun, ob sich da tatsächlich nichts mehr tut.
<jokrebel> stevieh1: Und wenn, dann vielleicht nicht gleich neu booten, sondern erst mal über die Konsole versuchen fertig machen zu lassen.
<stevieh1> jokrebel: ja, der stand seit ner Stunde, ich hab jetzt gekillt und systemaktualisierung gestartet und sieht so aus, als ob er alles weiter konfiguriert  (dürfte einem apt-get -f entsprechen)
<leszek> hi
<LupusE> g'morgen
<leszek> LupusE: hmm... 14 Uhr :P Guten Tag
<FuLgOrE> Hallo zusammen
<Guest55123> weiß hier jemand, ob Ubuntu für das Google Nexus 5 herausgebracht wird?
<Guest55123> Ich kann im Internet leider kein sinnvollen Informationen dazu finden
<Guest55123> gibt es eventuell einen Channel für Ubuntu Touch?
<jokrebel> Guest55123: Nur damit Du nicht meinst es liest hier keiner mit schonmal http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Touch wo es weiterführende Links auch gibt. Dann hast was zu lesen, bis bessere Infos hier eintrudeln (weil ich kenn mich da noch nicht aus) 
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Touch – Wikipedia (at de.wikipedia.org)
<Guest55123> danke, jokrebel
<Guest55123> bin übrigens auch in #ubuntu-touch
<Guest55123> dort teilte man mir mit, dass ich den Ubuntu Developer Summit abwarten solle
<Guest6206> ö
<ikant> hallo hat jemand eine Idee wie ich Evolution Mail die Sprache auf deutsch stellen kann. Damit die Menüeinträge auch auf deutsch sind?
<ikant> ich bentuzte lubuntu mit xfce
<Guest6206> braucht man das?
<ikant> ja ansonsten würde ich nicht fragen ^^ 
<Guest6206> ist der Rest deines Systems auf Englich oder Deutsch?
<sdx23> ikant: http://www.ubuntu-forum.de/artikel/11463/gel%C3%B6st-evolution-auf-deutsch.html im vorletzten Post stehen einige Sprachpakete,
<kubine> Title: [gelöst] Evolution auf deutsch - Kommunikation - Ubuntu-Forum & Kubuntu-Forum | www.Ubuntu-Forum.de (at www.ubuntu-forum.de)
<ikant> ist für kubuntu
<sdx23> macht nichts.
<ikant> ok
<biketron> jaja die guten alten locales
<ikant> die zwei packete kann ich nicht finden language-gnome-de
<ikant> language-gnome-de-base
<ikant> und diesen hier auch 
<ikant> language-support-de
<jokrebel> ikant: Der Thread ist auch von 2008, eventuell heißen die Paket nicht mehr exakt gleich. Such doch einfach nach language* und such Dir vom Ergebnis die DE raus.
<stevieh> ikant: cd /usr/share/locale-langpack/de/LC_MESSAGES
<stevieh> sudo ln -s evolution-3.6.mo evolution-3.8.mo
<stevieh> sudo ln -s evolution-data-server-3.6.mo evolution-data-server-3.8.mo
<stevieh> hab ich hier gerade auf 13.10 gemacht, geht
<ikant> probiere ich gleich
<ikant> vielen vielen dank stevieh :) endlich jemand der sich auskennt <3
<ikant> hat funktioniert :)
<stevieh> klar ;-)
<pyfisch> moin. benutzt hier jemand eclipse?
<ring0> pyfisch, bestimmt
<ring0> pyfisch, wenn du ein problem hast, stellst du am besten eine möglichst konkrete frage
<pyfisch> Ich habe nämlich gerade Eclipse Kepler installiert und kann die in die Ubuntu Leiste integrierten Menüpunkte nicht öffen.
<Liane> yoyoyoyooo
<Liane> wie schauts aus ihr muschis??
<Liane> muschiz
<__raven_> hi
<bekks> tach
<__raven_> hatte neulich ein boot-problem mit nvidia 304, das jetzt behoben ist aber die xorg.conf scheint es nicht mehr zu geben?! jedenfalls speichert er die einstellungen nicht... was tun?
<bekks> Speicher die Einstellungen als root ab - als User darfst du die /etc/X11/xorg.conf nicht speichern.
<__raven_> hab ich gemacht
<__raven_> übrigens war bei (meiner) 13.10 installation auch keine xorg.conf vorhanden...
<bekks> Ja, weil sie per default nicht benötigt wird.
<ring0> standardmäßig ist auch keine xorg.conf mehr vorhanden, das wird alles dynamisch gemacht
<__raven_> er liest sie auf jeden fall nicht
<bekks> Lesen tut der X Server die auf jeden Fall wenn sie existiert.
<__raven_> bekks existiert mit -rw-r--r-- 1 root root
<bekks> Und was steht drin? BEnutze bitte einen Pastebinservice.
<__raven_> bekks: http://pastebin.com/ytKnZjzJ
<kubine> Title: xorg - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<bekks> __raven_: Und jetzt bitte noch das /var/log/Xorg.0.log in einen Pastebin.
<__raven_> mal der teil über grafik: http://pastebin.com/7rKtEw9W
<kubine> Title: xorg2 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<bekks> Zweite Zeile: [    11.321] (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<__raven_> ja hab ich gesehen
<__raven_> warum hab ich dann immer wieder das selbe bild auf zwei monitoren?
<bekks> Weil du    Option         "Xinerama" "0"   gesetzt hast. 0 bedeutet aus, d.h. ohne Xinerama sind das einfach zwei gespiegelte Displays.
<__raven_> manuell kann ich das jedes mal - ohne fehlermeldung oder "apply what is possible" - setzen
<__raven_> ich versuchs mal
<__raven_> warte mal - xinerama hab ich gar nicht mehr als option
<__raven_> steht momentan auf twinview
<__raven_> und auf sep x server mit xinerama läuft immer nur ein monitor
<bekks> Dann war dein Paste aber nicht deine aktuelle Config.
<__raven_> natürlich
<__raven_> so ist es konfiguriert und so hab ichs reingeschrieben
<bekks> "warte mal - xinerama hab ich gar nicht mehr als option" und "steht momentan auf twinview" sagt aber was anderes :)
<__raven_> xinerama taucht halt bei separater xserver auf
<__raven_> zwei monitore liefen aber jedes mal MANUELL konfiguriert auf twinview und monitore "auseinanderziehen"
<__raven_> naja ich setz mich morgen nochmal dran
<__raven_> bis später
<marion> Guten abend.Gibt es auf der 12.04 live cd ein festplatten überprüfungstool
<marion> Toshiba HDD 
<dreamon> marion, Was willst du prüfen?
<dreamon> laufwerksverwaltung zeigt ganz grob den smartcheck an.
<marion> alle Win7 recovery cd bringen nnur schwaren bildschirm nur ubuntu geht wollte mal die festplatte prüfen auf fehler 
<dreamon> livecd dann sollte es eine laufwerksverwaltung geben.. da kann man sich den status anzeigen lassen.
<dreamon> Wenn es defekte Sektoren gibt, dann steht es dort.
<k1l> marion: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Festplattenstatus  das hier mal als einstieg
<kubine> Title: Festplattenstatus › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<marion> wie starte ich die laufwerksverwaltung bei der livecd
<marion> k1l: danke
<dreamon> Sollte Unity sein.. da ist oben dieser ominöse Button.. dann laufwerk eingeben..
<frog_> kann ubuntu 5.1 audio über spdif?
<marion> dreamon:  1590 bad sectors  kann ich da was machen
<bekks> marion: Ja, die Festplatte austauschen.
<marion> :D
<dreamon> marion, Mit dd_rescue retten .. und dann weg damit.
<marion> ok
<beaver74> marion - http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datensicherung
<kubine> Title: Datensicherung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<marion> ich hab mit qt-filesaver gesichert
<marion> Danke  werde mal sehen was das gibt
<dreamon> Woran könnte es liegen das beim Kopieren von Daten auf einmal der Kopiervorgang stehen bleibt? Ich kopiere auf mein NAS. Ich habe per sshfs die Festplatten eingehängt. Parallel hab ich noch eine ssh Verbindung. Diese läuft ganz normal weiter. Aber beim Kopieren ist komplett Ende.
<dreamon> Ich kann nicht mal mehr auf das NAS-Verzeichnis welches ich eingehängt habe zugreifen, ohne das es hängen bleibt, machen. Nicht mal ein cd in das Verzeichnis ist mehr möglich.
<sdx23> dreamon: hast du das gleiche Problem mit scp?
<dreamon> sdx23, scp hab ich noch nie verwendet.
<sdx23> dreamon: dann mach das. Am besten gleich mit -vvv
<dreamon> Was macht man in so einem Fall.. Ich kann nicht unmounten.. die Tasks stehen alle.. Wie kann ich das reconnecten oder whatever
<dreamon> sdx23, Sonst reboote ich immer.. weiß mir da nicht mehr zu helfen
<bekks> dmesg angucken.
<bekks> Und uns mal mitteilen, mit welchen Optionen du das wie genau mounted hast.
<dreamon> gemountet: //192.168.0.x/Public /media/NAS cifs username=yyyyy,password=xxxxxxxx,uid=1000,gid=046  0 0
<bekks> Das ist kein sshfs, das ist cifs.
<dreamon> dmesg sieht böse aus. -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6390454/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<dreamon> Sorry. Das Raspberry hatte ich mit sshfs gemountet. Mein Fehler
<dreamon> Verwende doublecmd zum Kopieren. Der Fehler tritt aber auch mit nautilus auf
<bekks> Ich würde mal dringend ein fsck -f auf allen Laufwerken laufen lassen.
<bekks> Und was auch immer doublecmd sein mag :)
<dreamon> Ist ein feiner Dateimanager.. 
<dreamon> Hmm.. das könnte gut sein. Konnte vorhin auch einige Dateien nicht löschen..
<dreamon> Kann ich ein Unmount des cifs erzwingen?
<bekks> dreamon: Das ding oopsed weg ohne Ende, da geht nix mehr ;)
<bekks> Ich würde eher mal doublecmd hart töten.
<dreamon> Wenn ich das NAS reboote.. hängt er es dann wieder ein.. oder macht gar weiter?
<bekks> Weder noch.
<dreamon> Na denn.. Dann rebootere ich mal ;)
<bekks> Naja, wenn du die anderen Tips ignorierst...
<dreamon> Ähm.. wieso.. hab doch doublecmd hat gekillt.
<dreamon> hat=hart
<dreamon> Aber umount sagt ich wäre immer noch in Vrwendung
<bekks> Dann dmesg angucken, ps aux angucken...
<bekks> Reboot ist der letzte Weg, das ist kein Windows.
<dreamon> Die letzt dmesg Meldung ist 40Minuten her.. 
<dreamon> dreamon  29914  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        Z    21:01   0:00 [/usr/bin/termin] <defunct>
<dreamon> was sagt defunct.. ?
<bekks> dass es tit ist, aber noch in der Prozessliste steht.
<bekks> *tot
<bekks> Bring es um :P
<dreamon> Ui.. kill -9 29914 -> geht da gar nicht.
<bekks> Wieso...?
<dreamon> Weil es danach immer noch da ist. in der ps aux liste.. 
<bekks> Mit welchem Status?
<dreamon> Mein NAS rattert wie irre.. ich glaub das checkt gerade die HDD.. komme nicht mal mehr per ssh ran. 
<bekks> Hast du das NAS rebooted?
<dreamon> Ich hab im ssh vom NAS reboot aufgerufen.. seither ratters wie wild
<dreamon> Wie kann ich den Status abrufen?
<stevieh> tja, das hing nicht aus Spass ;-)
<bekks> dreamon: ps aux 
<dreamon> achso -> dreamon  29914  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        Z    21:01   0:00 [/usr/bin/termin] <defunct>
<bekks> Z wie Zombie...
<dreamon> Hab da mehrere davon -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6390536/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<dreamon> Das NAS ist auch sauer.. außer anpingen, reagiert es auf nichts mehr ;)
<bekks> Ja, dann hatte es wohl einen guten Grund. :)
<bekks> Wie groß ist das NAS denn?
<dreamon> Habe 2x 2TB drin.. 
<bekks> Und welches NAS ist das?
<dreamon> TurboNas ;) TS-212 von www.qnap.com
<bekks> Ah, ein kleines QNAP.
<bekks> Welches FS hast du dort eingestellt?
<dreamon> Ist schon eine Weile her. Glaub ich habs selbst formatieren lassen. Wenn mich nicht alles täusch ext3
<bekks> Dann kann das lange dauern. Ich würde das NAS nicht anfassen, bis es sich wieder beruhigt hat.
<dreamon> Es hat vorhin mal gepiepst.. evenuell mal die Beschreibung rausholen.. eventuell war das eine Sinnvolle Meldung
<dreamon> Das WebIf ist auch nicht mehr erreichbar. Ich lass es dann mal durchlaufen.
<dreamon> Danke fürs Erste. Das ist mir aber schon häufiger passiert.. kann sein, das ich da etwas zu hart war und es einfach Abgeschaltet hab.
<dreamon> Eventuell daher die Leichen im Keller.
<dreamon> Noch nen Schönen Abend. Merci
#ubuntu-de 2013-11-10
<noseeder> guten tag
<pc-world> noseeder: gute Nacht
<noseeder> habe da ein problem bei meinem cron job für apt-mirror
<noseeder> warum auch immer will der nicht starten
<bekks> Wie sieht der denn aus?
<noseeder> unter /etc/cron.d/ in der datei apt-mirrior steht das hier : 0 *    * * *   apt-mirror      /usr/bin/apt-mirror > /var/spool/apt-mirror/var/cron.log
<bekks> Du willst das Ding jede Stunde ausführen?
<noseeder> zum testen ob das überhaupt startet habe ich das so gemacht
<noseeder> ansonsten eigentlich bei jedem boot später
<noseeder> oder täglich je nacdem ob der dauer an ist oder nicht
<bekks> Was soll das unnötige erste "apt-mirror" da?
<noseeder> kein plan -.- das war schon so da drin ist mit apt-mirror gekommen die datei
<bekks> dann solltest du dringend "man 5 crontab" lesen.
<noseeder> danke
<frankfg> Hallo. Ich habe ein Problem mit Ubuntu 12.04. Ubuntu startet nicht mehr. Ich gelange nicht mehr zum Anmeldebildschirm. Ich bekomme die Meldung: could not write bytes: Broken pipe. Weiß jemand woran das liegen könnte?
<jokrebel> frankfg: Wann und wo kommt diese Meldung?
<frankfg> jokrebel: Das ist das erste was ich nach Grub sehe.
<jokrebel> kommst Du auf die Konsole (Strg+Alt+F2)
<frankfg> jokrebel: Nein da komme ich bei einen normalen Start nicht hin. Nur wenn ich im Weiderherstellungsmodus starte und dann auf Start fortsetzen gehe komme ich zu einer Konsole.
<frankfg> jokrebel: Dort kann ich mich dann auch anmelden.
<jokrebel> frankfg: Lass Dort mal ein "sudo apt-get update" und "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" laufen.
 * jokrebel muss mal kurz weg
<frankfg> jokrebel: Ich habe beides durchlaufen lassen. Es wurde nichts installiert oder aktualisiert.
<frog_> was brauche ich um die dateiendung .MTS zu kopieren und anzuschauen?
<stevieh> soll es ein video sein? probier vlc oder mplayer
<jokrebel> frankfg: Dein Problem muss mit dieser Meldung nichts zu tun haben, gibt es noch andere Meldungen? Nopaste doch vielleicht auch mal die Logs.
<jokrebel> frankfg: Hast Du ne Nvidia-Grafikkarte drin?
<frankfg> jokrebel: Mir ist aufgefallen das ich kein Xorg.0.log mehr bekomme. Das ist immer noch das gleiche wie von gestern Abend.
<frog_> stevieh: bleibt einfach nur schwarz und spielt nichts ab
<stevieh> frog_: vlc ist das schweizer messer, wenn das nichts damit anfangen kann, wird es schwierig.
<frankfg> jokrebel: Ich habe einen Optimus Laptop mit Nvidia und Intel Grafik.
<jokrebel> frankfg: Zeig doch mal die .xsession-errors aus Deinem /home bitte.
<frankfg> jokrebel: Das ist eine 37 MB Datei. Ich lade sie gerade hoch.
<frog_> stevieh: komischerweise kann ich sie baer mit kdenlive "anschauen" aber mit vlc nicht
<frog_> *aber
<jokrebel> frankfg: Und ein ls -al /var/log/X* auch mal eben.
<stevieh> tja nun, dann hast du ja was...
<jokrebel> frankfg: Warum um alles in der Welt ist die so riesig? Was hattest Du denn getan bevor die Probleme auftraten?
<frankfg> jokrebel: Das zweite habe ich schon: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6392855/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<frankfg> jokrebel: Das letzte was ich gemacht habe ist ein Update, da war ein neuer Nvidia Treiber dabei und ich habe makemkv instaliert um Blurays abzuspielen.
<jokrebel> frankfg: Hattest Du da vor ein paar Tagen an der NVidia rumgeschraubt?
<jokrebel> frankfg: Kannst Du in nen älteren Kernel booten?
<frankfg> jokrebel: Das war alles geestern. Nach einem Neustart gings dann nicht mehr.
<frankfg> jokrebel: Hier ist mal die xsession-errors: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6392871/
<frankfg> jokrebel: Bei einer älteren Kernel passiert das gleiche.
<jokrebel> frankfg: Ich würd versuchen, den NVidia-Treiber nochmal neu zu installieren. (und wenn kein Backup vorhanden ist wär das "davor" ein guter Zeitpunkt dafür ;-)
<frankfg> jokrebel: Das habe ich schon probiert. Es hat sich dadurch nichts verändert.
<jokrebel> frankfg: auch mal testweise deinstalliert?
<frankfg> jokrebel: Ja das war das erste was ich ausprobiert hatte.
<jokrebel> frankfg: Nutzt Du Autologin?
<frankfg> jokrebel: Nein. Ich gebe zum einlogen immer mein Passwort ein.
<jokrebel> Und das kommt schon gar nicht mehr?
<__raven_> hat jemand von euch auch komplett random verhalten bei den energieeinstellungen bei 13.10?
<jokrebel> __raven_: Nein - was verstehst Du überhaupt unter "random verhalten"?
<frankfg> jokrebel: Nein. So weit komme ich garnicht. Die Fehlermeldung kommt so ungefähr 3 Sekunden nach Grub. Ich sehe keine Anmeldebildschirm.
<jokrebel> frankfg: Welchen Displaymanager nutzt Du? lightDM?
<__raven_> auf einer maschine: startknopf = ausschalten bringt standby, 2. maschine: startbutton auf standby, bringt shutdown, selbe maschine laptopdeckel schließen auf nichts tun eingestellt bringt standby
<frankfg> jokrebel: Da bin ich mir nicht sicher. Ich glaube lightDM. Wie kann ich das überprüfen?
<jokrebel> __raven_: Auf unterschiedliche Rechnern könnte das schon sein. Ich dachte es verhält sich auf ein und dem selben Rechner ständig unterschiedlich.
<__raven_> nö in sich ist das schon stabil aber ich hätte gerne genau das, was ich einstelle
<jokrebel> frankfg: Probier einfach mal ein "sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm"
<jokrebel> __raven_: Dann versteh ich die Frage wohl nicht. Wenn es Stabil ist, aber die Grundeinstellung nicht gleich, aber anpassbar und dann stabil … wo ist dann das Problem?
<__raven_> jokrebel: es ist jedesmal das selbe falsche aber nicht das, was ich einstelle
<jokrebel> __raven_: Und wenn Du es dann umstellst wie Du es haben willst, bleibt es nicht so, oder wie?
<__raven_> nochmal: powerbutton kann ich auf poweroff stellen so oft ich will (und es bleibt angeblich auf poweroff gespeichert) und er macht immer standby
<frankfg> jokrebel: Hat sich nichts dadurch verändert.
<jokrebel> __raven_: Vielleicht Suspend einfach im BIOS deaktivieren?
<__raven_> vielleicht liegts an 13.10 weil das unter 13.04 noch funktioniert hat?
<frankfg> jokrebel: Ich muss jetzt erst mal weg. Vielen dank für deine Hilfe.Ich werde es weiter versuchen, vielleicht finde ich noch was.
<jokrebel> frankfg: Gerne und weiterhin viel Erfolg
<jokrebel> __raven_: Aber kaum generell, weil hier klappt das einwandfrei.
<__raven_> gratulation
<__raven_> supportbuillshitbingo gewonnen
<jokrebel> aha
<__raven_> ich versuchs bei leuten, die sich damit auskennen
<stevieh> tu er das.
<frankfg> Vielleicht ist das eine komische Frage hier. Kennt jemand einen professionen Support für Ubuntu ? So eine Support Hotline oder so und das ganze deutschsprachig?
<frankfg> Für Windows gibs das, für Ubuntu oder Linux habe ich sowas noch nicht gefunden.
<LetoThe2nd> frankfg: wenn, dann kannst du einen linux-erfahrenen it-consultant deiner wahl wählen.
<LetoThe2nd> frankfg: soweit ich weiss stellt canonical, also die firma hinter ubuntu keinen entsprechenden service bereit.
<beaver74> frankfg - SLES und RHEL bieten beide Professionellen Support an.
<beaver74> ups, Ubuntu.. ok
<bekks> Ubuntu auch.
<LetoThe2nd> jein, für privatpersonen hat canonical AFAIK nichts entsprechendes im portfolio.
<bekks> Japp. Für Privatpersonen macht Canonical das nicht mehr.
<LetoThe2nd> wenn wir natürlich von firmenkunden reden, sieht die lage anders aus.
<frankfg> LetoThe2nd: Wenn ist das bei Canonical auch alles nur in englisch. Wie finde ich sowas. Wenn ich nach Computer Hilfe suche finde ich viele Hotlines für Windows aber nichts für Ubuntu/Linux.
<bekks> Oh, doch, das sieht noch aktuell aus: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/management
<kubine> Title: Desktop management | Ubuntu (at www.ubuntu.com)
<bekks> ab 105$ pro Desktop und Jahr.
<LetoThe2nd> frankfg: naja, bei sowas darfst du windows und linux nicht direkt vergleichen - für windows bezahlst du, also ist der hersteller auch bis zu einem gewissen grade in der pflicht.
<frog_> was mache ich beim start von supertuxkart falsch? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6393483/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<LetoThe2nd> frankfg: bei einem kostenlosen produkt kann man das nur schwerlich verlangen - natürlich gibt es dann leute die so etwas anbieten, aber einen richtig zentralisierten punkt gibt es unter linux dafür nicht.
<frankfg> Ich will das ja nicht umsonst. Wenn da einer sitzt denn ich anrufe soll der auch Geld bekommen.
<LetoThe2nd> frankfg: und wenn man in google mal z.b. "linux dienstleistung beratung" eintippt findet man eine gute auswahl deutschsprachiger beratungsunternehmen.
<frankfg> Und der Windows Support ist ja auch nicht von Microsoft sondern von Dienstleistern.
<bekks> frankfg: Um Support für Linux zu finden musst du deine Suchbegriffe anpassen - "linux" sollte da schon drin vorkommen.
<frankfg> bekks: Schon klar das ich auch nach Linux suchen muss :-). Aber es gibt nur Support für Server, nicht für Desktop.
<bekks> Das ist schlichtweg falsch.
<LetoThe2nd> sehe ich auch so.
<LetoThe2nd> *einen belibigen link anklick* http://www.linux-konkret.de/
<kubine> Title: Linux Service Rosenheim: Desktop und Server Betriebssysteme für Unternehmen und Privatanwender, Linux Suse Enterprise Server, Beratung, Consulting in Rosenheim, Traunstein und Oberbayern (at www.linux-konkret.de)
<LetoThe2nd> ganz explizit desktop, office, privatanwender
<bekks> Alleine auf dem oberen Teil der ersten Suchseite nach "linux dienstleistung beratung" sehe ich mindestens fünf Unternehmen die auch privaten Support geben.
<frankfg> LetoThe2nd: Das steht zwar im Titel aber auf der Seite finde ich nichts dazu.
<frankfg> bekks: Ich weiß nicht was deine Sucherergebnisse sind, ich finde nichts für privat und Desktop.
<frankfg> Das richtet sich immer an Unternehmen.
<frankfg> Ich will auch kein riesen Projekt sondern das mein Rechenr wieder geht.
<bekks> Fragen wir mal anders herum - "geht dein Rechner gerade"?
<frankfg> Nein leider nicht.
<bekks> Dann fang doch mal an eine spezifische Frage zu stellen, sofern du Ubuntu hast...
<frankfg> Ja ich habe Ubuntu. Es startet nicht mehr richtig. Nach Grub bekomme ich die Fehlermeldung: could not write bytes: Brocken pipe
<frankfg> bekks: Und dann geht garnichts mehr.
<bekks> Welches Ubuntu hast du genau?
<frankfg> Ich kann noch im Wiederherstellung modus starten und dann den Startvorgang fortsetzen, dann bekomme ich noch eine Konsole.
<fobo> hallo ich wollte diesen wiki hier folgen habe aber probleme damit
<fobo> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/asus-x75a-wlan-ralink-rt3290-probleme-bei-inst/#post-6069952
<kubine> Title: ASUS X75A Wlan Ralink RT3290 probleme bei installation › Netzwerk und Internetzugang einrichten › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> fobo: Was für Probleme wo genau?
<fobo> habe den kernel 3.8 per hand installiert aber torzdem kein internet
<fobo> kann das kabel anschließen und er zeigt mir nix an 
<fobo> wenn ich auf das netzwerk symbol gehe zeigt er mir in grauer schrift Gerät ist nicht betriebsbereit (firmware fehlt) 
<fobo> habe die kernel.deb runtergeladen und auf einen stick gezogen und per doppelklick installiert die image datei hat funktioniert aber die headers nicht
<jokrebel> fobo: Wenn die Firmware für die Netzwerkkarte fehlt hilft ein neuer Kernel auch meist nicht.
<fobo> da ich keinen plan habe wie ich das per terminal mit dkms machen soll 
<bekks> Mir ist das Problem noch nicht mal klar.
<bekks> Du möchtest einen RT3290 zum Leben erwecken?
<fobo> ok wie komme ich an die richtige firmware ran?
<fobo> ja genau
<fobo> aber wollte diese schritte machen wie dort beschrieben sind
<bekks> Wenn du schon an dem Punkt bist, die Firmware zu benötigen, dann schau in "dmesg" nach, welche Firmware genau gebraucht wird.
<jokrebel> fobo: In Deinem Link steht schon "Dazu wäre eine Kabelverbindung sinnvoll"
<fobo> joa die habe ich aber nutzt mir nix wenn ich mit der auch nicht ins netz komme 
<bekks> Dann konfigurier sie... :)
<fobo> soll ich den output von dmesg hier reinstellen
<bekks> Nein.
<fobo> "konfiguriere sie" ich habe keinen plan von linux
<bekks> Stell die Ausgabe von dmesg in einen Pastebin.
<sdx23> in dem Thread ist doch die Anleitung für die Firmware verlinkt: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/nach-update-kein-wlan-mehr-433/2/#post-5641297
<kubine> Title: Nach Update kein wlan mehr › Netzwerk und Internetzugang einrichten › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> &me hält es für eher unwarscheinlich, dass bei der Ethernetkarte auch die Firmware fehlt.
<sdx23> jokrebel: tut sie nicht, der Treiber dafür ist Mist und nur in neueren Kerneln.
<fobo> ok hier das pastebin zu dmesg
<fobo> http://pastebin.com/KKhFb4NE
<kubine> Title: [ 0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000bdfc1000-0x00000000bdfc1fff] reserved - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<fobo> und nu?
<brainwash> Geduld
<fobo> ok 
<jokrebel> frankfg: Und Du darfst ruhig Dein Problem nochmals ausführlich schildern. Jetzt sind mehr Leute wach anscheinend.
<doev_> kurze frage. wenn die cpu keine hardewarevirtualisierung unterstützt, dann mach kvm keinen sinn und ich installieren nur qemu?
<ppq> doev: richtig
<ppq> oder natürlich eine der anderen virtualisierungslösungen
<bekks> Ohne Hardwraevirtualisierung macht Virtualisierung eigentlich keinen Sinn.
<bekks> fobo: Du kannst auch einfach mal den Link nochmal lesen, dort steht wie du die Firmware zu installieren hast.
<ppq> bekks: kann man so allgemein nicht sagen. für schnelle live-cd-tests reicht's doch
<doev_> tatsächlich ist es nur für den notfall
<fobo> vom wlan aber nicht die netzwerkarte bekks
<bekks> fobo: Die Netzwerkkarte benötigt keine zusätzliche Firmware.
<fobo> warum komme ich dann per kabel nichts ins netz?
<bekks> Weil du dem Ding eine IP geben musst, z.B.
<bekks> Das hat nichts mit Firmware zu tun.
<frankfg> Ich habe ein Problem mit meinem Ubuntu. Es startet nicht mehr richtig. Nach Grub bekomme ich nur die Meldung: could not write bytes: Broken pipe. Ich habe keinen richtigen Ansatz was die Ursache sein könnte. Nvidia Treiben neu installieren und ohne Treiber hat nicht s geändert.  Neue Kernel hat auch keine Veränderung gebracht
<bekks> frankfg: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/NetworkManager
<kubine> Title: NetworkManager › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> frankfg: Welches Ubuntu verwendest du - das fragte ich vorhin schonmal.
<fobo> ich habe nicht mal eine MAC adresse 
<doev_> bzw. hauptgrund ist, dass ich auf dem laptop ebenfalls eine virtuelle ip auf 192.168.122.1 habe und da ich nicht rumkonfigurieren möchte, erscheint mir die Installation von qemu als möglihkeit.
<doev_> nicht habe ... sondern haben möchte
<bekks> fobo: Dann schieb mal "ifconfig -a" in einen pastebin.
<fobo> lubuntu 12.04 wie im forum
<bekks> doev_: Was hat denn qemu mit einem IP Alias zu tun?
<bekks> frankfg: Wie hast du den Nvidia Treiber installiert?
<doev_> bekks, müsste eine bridge sein, jedenfalls heißt das device virt0 oder ähnlich.
<bekks> doev_: Wieso das? Wieso nicht einfach eine virtuelle IP?
<doev_> bekks, hört sich auch nach einer möglichkeit an. trage ich die einfach als interface ein?
<bekks> doev_: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/ubuntu-linux-creating-ethernet-alias-for-eth0-network-device.html
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Linux: Creating ethernet alias for eth0 network device (at www.cyberciti.biz)
<fobo> hier mein paste von ifconfig
<fobo> http://pastie.org/8469704
<kubine> Title: #8469704 - Pastie (at pastie.org)
<frankfg> bekks: Ich habe Ubuntu 12.04 mit der 3.11.4 Kernel die ich für meinen Wlan Treiber brauche. Mein rechner ist ein Laptop mit Optimus. Die Treiber installation habe ich mit nvidia-bumblebee und nvidia-331 gemacht.
<bekks> fobo: und ein lsb_release -a; uname -a; lspci -k; lsusb; auch bitte in einen Pastebin.
<bekks> frankfg: Und seitdem du das getan hast, booted dein Rechner nicht mehr richtig?
<fobo> bekks mein pastebin --> http://pastie.org/8469709
<kubine> Title: #8469709 - Pastie (at pastie.org)
<doev_> bekks, thx, reicht für meine zwecke vollkommen.
<arpad_> Frage an Spezialisten: *BRICSCAD* nutzt das jemand
<bekks> arpad_: Warum, machst du eine Umfrage dazu?
<arpad_> Nein, noch nicht :-)))
<frankfg> bekks: Nein das habe ich ausprobiert um es wieder zu beheben. Ich habe gestern eine ganze Menge Aktualiesierungen installiert. Da war auch der Nvidia Treiber mit dabei. Dann habe ich auch makemkv installiert um Blurays abzuspielen.
<frankfg> bekks: Und dann ging es nicht mehr nach einem Neustart.
<arpad_> bekks: Ich will nur wissen, ob das besser mit KDE oder mit GNOME werkt
<bekks> arpad_: Das DE ist völlig egal.
<bekks> frankfg: Dann hat Dir das nvidia Update dein Setup zerlegt.
<arpad_> bekks: Danke!
<bekks> fobo: Verwendest Du einen mainline Kernel aktuell?
<frankfg> bekks: Könnt sein. Ich habe das alles gemacht und erst am Ende des Tages neugestartet. Kann ich das irgend wie rausfinden ob es das war?
<bekks> frankfg: Du kannst Dir bestenfalls das log deines Paketmanagementsystems angucken, was Du wann installiert hast.
<fobo> bekks ich habe den kernel per sick von der seite --> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.5.7.25-quantal/ installiert per doppelick leider konnte ich die headers nicht intalieren da irgenwas kahm von abhänigkeit stimmt nicht
<kubine> Title: Index of /~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.5.7.25-quantal (at kernel.ubuntu.com)
<bekks> fobo: Das kann so nicht sein. Aktuell läuft bei Dir ein 3.8 kernel, den du nicht von http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.5.7.25-quantal/ haben kannst.
<kubine> Title: Index of /~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.5.7.25-quantal (at kernel.ubuntu.com)
<frankfg> bekks: Das weiß ich das ich es instaliert wurde. Aber ist es auch die Ursache des Problem und wie kann ich es beheben.
<fobo> bekks sorry falscher link ---> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/?C=M;O=D
<kubine> Title: Index of /~kernel-ppa/mainline (at kernel.ubuntu.com)
<bekks> frankfg: Du musst dein optimus-Zeug nochmal neu einrichten.
<fobo> bekks hier habe ich es runtergeladen --> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.8.13.12-raring/
<kubine> Title: Index of /~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.8.13.12-raring (at kernel.ubuntu.com)
<bekks> fobo: Und Was ist "irgendwas" was da "nicht stimmte"?
<fobo> bei der paketinstalltion von ---> linux-headers-3.8.13-03081312-generic_3.8.13-03081312.201311011235_amd64.deb kriege ich bei status eine fehlermeldung : Fehler: Abhängigkeit nicht erfüllbar:linux-headers_3.8.13-03081312
<bekks> fobo: Schieb die gesamte Meldung in einen Pastebin.
<fobo> dieses paket linux-image-3.8.13-03081312-generic_3.8.13-03081312.201311011235_amd64.deb ging ohne probleme
<fobo> habe ich ohne terminal gemacht habe ich einfach per doppelklick ausgeführt ... habe ich schon oben geschreiben
<bekks> fobo: Schieb die gesamte Meldung in einen Pastebin.
<bekks> Pakete installiert man nicht per Doppelklick.
<fobo> wie gebe ich das im terminal ein?
<bekks> sudo dpkg -i datei.deb
<fobo> ok
<bekks> Und die beiden Paketnamen die du gerade nanntest, sind identisch.
<fobo> das eine heisst image das andere headers
<bekks> So wie es aussieht, hast du einfach nur vergessen, auch linux-headers_3.8.13-03081312 herunterzuladen und zu installieren.
<fobo> ok per terminal hat es auch nicht funktioniert
<fobo> http://pastie.org/8469732
<kubine> Title: #8469732 - Pastie (at pastie.org)
<bekks> 1110 144941 < bekks> So wie es aussieht, hast du einfach nur vergessen, auch linux-headers_3.8.13-03081312 herunterzuladen und zu installieren.
<fobo> die mit 12mb
<bekks> Ja.
<bekks> Steht exakt so in deiner Fehlermeldung.
<fobo> die mit 964k brauch ich die auch?
<bekks> Ja.
<fobo> gibt es eine reihenfolge dich ich zu beachten habe? 
<bekks> Du brauchst zwei header Pakete und ein image deb.
<bekks> Ja. linux-headers, linux-headers-generic, linux-image
<bekks> fobo: Du solltest mal deine Fehlermeldung lesen :)
<fobo> wenn ich die verstehen würde ist alles bahnhof :D
<frankfg> bekks: Ich habe jetzt alles entfert was mit Bumblebee zutun hatte. Das habe ich gemacht indem ich die Quellen mit ppa-purge entfernt habe. Ich bekomme die Fehlermeldung immer noch.
<bekks> frankfg: Die Meldung lautet: "Paket linux-headers-3.8.13-03081312 ist nicht installiert." Was könnte das wohl bedeuten...?
<bekks> frankfg: Sorry, das war für fobo.
<bekks> frankfg: Folgst du dieser Anleitung? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hybrid-Grafikkarten/Bumblebee?redirect=no
<kubine> Title: Bumblebee › Hybrid-Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<fobo> ok alle Installationen haben funktioniert :) starte mal neue und hoffe das meine eth0 erscheint :)
<kaiomatico> Hi Leute, eine Frage, unter Ubuntu 12.04 wurde meine PCI DVB-C Karte TechnoTrend C-1501 unterstützt mit einem B75 Intel Chipsatz. un habe ich Ubuntu 13.10 mit H81 Chipsatz und meine Karte wird nicht unter lspci/dmesg erkannt. Muss der Kernel neu kompiliert werden?
<bekks> kaiomatico: Du musst ggf. einen Treiber für deine DVB-C Karte bauen.
<xzise> Hi ich habe eine Frage zu bash: Wieso funktioniert sowas wie echo -e "\e[1ATest" nicht in meinem Script? Er gibt einfach "-e \e[1ATest" aus (ohne die Anführungszeichen)
<fobo> bekks der 3.8 kernel hat nix gebracht komme nicht rein 
<fobo> kriege bei ifconig -a den gleichen output wie vorher
<bekks> kaiomatico: Ich gebe keinen privaten Support. :)
<kaiomatico> sorry^^ 
<bekks> fobo: Natürlich nicht. Weil du jetzt erstmal nur die Header vollständig installiert hast.
<fobo> und die image habe ich auch nochmal installiert wo ich die headers fertig hatte
<fobo> gleich danach neu drüber
<jokrebel> kaiomatico: Wieso hat sich durch den Ubuntu-Versionswechsel der Chipsatz verändert? Versteh ich nicht.
<bekks> fobo: Jetzt folgst du bitte der Anleitung wie man einen ar8161 zum Leben erweckt. 
<fobo> mit sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<fobo> ?
<kaiomatico> jokrebel: habe vergessen dazuzuschreiben dass ich ein neues mainboard verwende
<bekks> fobo: http://askubuntu.com/questions/165192/how-do-i-install-drivers-for-the-atheros-ar8161-ethernet-controller
<kubine> Title: networking - How do I install drivers for the Atheros AR8161 Ethernet controller? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<bekks> kaiomatico: Dadurch ändert sich aber der DVBC Chipsatz der Karte nicht.
<Thorn_31> moin @all kann mir mal bitte einer helfen ich versuche seit 2 Tagen Ubuntu 12.04 LTS Server zu installieren per USB-Stick
<kaiomatico> nein, habe zusätzlich das mainboard gewechselt
<fobo> bekks wie soll ich das runterladen wenn ich kein internet habe ... --> sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-generic
<jokrebel> kaiomatico: Zeig uns mal ein lspci
<bekks> fobo: Du schreibst gerade mit mit. Also hast Du Internet.
<bekks> fobo: Du musst die Pakete manuell herunterladen. Viel Arbeit, geht aber nicht anders.
<fobo> nicht am laptop wo die karte drinnen ist
<kaiomatico> http://nopaste.info/d6ed55b98c.html
<kubine> Title: nopaste.info - free nopaste script and service (at nopaste.info)
<fobo> wie mach ich das?
<fobo> diese pakete manuel runterladen
<bekks> fobo: So wie du vorhin auch Pakete heruntergeladen hast...?
<jokrebel> kaiomatico: Also Ubuntu-Version geändert. Mainboard geändert. DVB-C-Karte gelich gelassen. Oder?
<kaiomatico> jokrebel: Ja richtig :) Sorry hab ich gerade vergessen dazuzuschreiben
<Thorn_31> jedesmal wenn ich installieren will kommt die datei ./pool main .... kann nicht mit der MD5 Prüfsumme verifizerit werden !!!! habe schon 2 Sticks und 5-8 mal die iso neu geladen
<bekks> Thorn_31: Was ist die vollständige, ungekürzte Fehlermeldung?
<bekks> Thorn_31: Schreib Sie bitte in einen Pastebin.
<Thorn_31> bekks ist nicht nur bei einer datei habe gestern schon 2 Stunden dran gesesse und alle dateien überprüft
<Thorn_31> aber die eine schreib ich mal
<jokrebel> kaiomatico: Sicher, dass die PCI-DVB-Karte korrekt installiert (eingebaut; mechanisch) wurde?
<bekks> Thorn_31: Welche "alle Dateien"? Das ISO ist genau eine einzige Datei.
<Thorn_31> naja wenn er das aufm Stick entpackt nicht mehr :D
<bekks> Thorn_31: Lies nochmal:
<Thorn_31> moment schreibe es dir
<kaiomatico> jokrebel: ich werde das nun noch einmal überprüfen, aber eigentlich ja, bin gelernter Systemintegrator also ich sollte es wohl richtig eingesteckt haben. Ich seh aber nochmal nach, bis gleich, danke für Support, dachte halt dass die PCI bridge zu neu für den Kernel ist o. ä.
<LupusE> g'morgen
<Thorn_31> bekks http://paste.ubuntu.com/6394005/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<bekks> Thorn_31: Hast Du die MD5 Summe der heruntergeladenen ISO Datei geprüft?
<fobo> bekks wie kann ich die zeile einfügen wenn ich kein internet an diesem laptop habe --> sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-generic linux-headers-`uname -r`
<Thorn_31> bekks ja stimmt überein
<bekks> Thorn_31: Und welches ISO verwendest du genau?
<Thorn_31> http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/ 64-bit PC (AMD64) server install CD
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS (Precise Pangolin) (at releases.ubuntu.com)
<Thorn_31> Server install habe aber auch schon andere probiert
<bekks> Thorn_31: Wie erstellst du den Stick?
<jokrebel> Thorn_31: Und wie tust Du die auf den Stick?
<fobo> join #ubuntu
<Thorn_31> habe es mal mit Lila versucht und Universal USB-Installer
<kaiomatico> jokrebel: tatsache! es funktioniert! habe ein günstiges Zalman Gehäuse welches nicht ganz bündig ist, dadurch hat steckte die Karte nicht ganz drinne! Vielen Dank!
<bekks> Thorn_31: Nimm unetbootin
<jokrebel> kaiomatico: Gerne
<Thorn_31> bekks ok werde es versuchen
<jokrebel> kaiomatico: Oder den Ubuntueigenen Startmedienersteller
<jokrebel> Thorn_31: : Oder den Ubuntueigenen Startmedienersteller
<bekks> Der wiederum ist total kaputt :)
<jokrebel> bekks: Hat hier schon mehrfach korrekt funktioniert.
<b00nish> Hallo. Hab ein doofes Problem. Habe Windows (nach Kubuntu) im DualBoot installiert. Danach startete aber weiterhin NUR Kubuntu (und nicht etwas, wie zu erwarten, nur Windows). Also habe ich mit boot-repair das Booten "repariert". Mit der Folge, dass jetzt nur noch Windows startet.... was kann ich tun?
<subz3r0> usbstickerstellen: dd if=/pfad/zum/iso.iso of=/dev/sdX bs=4M
<subz3r0> wobei X für den stick steht
<fobo> kann  mir einer sagen wo ich das manuell runterladen kann -->build-essential linux-headers-generic linux-headers
<bekks> !grub2 | b00nish 
<bekks> !grub2 > b00nish 
<kubine> b00nish: Informationen zu GRUB_2 finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<jokrebel> b00nish: Jetzt must Du Grub wieder reparieren
<bekks> fobo: packages.ubuntu.com
<jokrebel> fobo: Kommst Du denn mit ner LiveCD gebootet ins Internet?
<b00nish> ich muss dazu noch sagen, dass es sich um ein UEFI system handelt
<fobo> jokrebel nein 
<b00nish> und dementsprechend verweist mich der GRUB2 artikel auf dashier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/EFI_Nachbearbeitung#EFI-Eintrag-neu-erstellen   - das hat aber nichst gebracht
<kubine> Title: EFI Nachbearbeitung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<b00nish> habe ich durchgespielt, ohne resultat
<jokrebel> b00nish: Oh! Dann bin ich raus und kann nur aufs Ubuntuusers-Wiki verweisen.
<b00nish> ich seh zwar in der bootauswahl des mainboards den eintrag 'kubuntu', der führt mich auch zu grub... aber grub verweist nur auf windows und nicht auf linux
<fobo> bekks und wo unter packages.ubuntu.com
<bekks> fobo: Distro auswählen, Paketname build-essential ...
<jokrebel> b00nish: Und die chroot-Methode zur Reparatur hast Du bereits versucht?
<b00nish> diejenige aus dem EFI_Nachbearbeitungs artikel ja... diejenige aus dem GRUB2 artikel nein, weil ich nicht weiss, ob die auf einen EFI-Fall passt
<jokrebel> b00nish: Soweit ich las wird da auch EFI mit abgedeckt.
<b00nish> ich probier das mal eben
<Thorn_31> bekks vergleicht der die daten im Inet ? vom Stick
<Thorn_31> oder woher nimmt er sich das
<jokrebel> b00nish: Da gibt es ne Zeile in http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur#chroot-Methode die da lautet "Nutzt man auf seinem Rechner das "(U)EFI"-Bootverfahren, so muss die relevante Bootpartition vorab eingehängt werden mit:" was das vermuten lässt.
<kubine> Title: Reparatur › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> Thorn_31: Nein, der nimmt nur den Stick. Und offensichtlich geht da was kaputt. Wie hast du die ISO Prüfsumme verglichen?
<frankfg> bekks: Nein ich folge der Anleitung nicht ganz weil ich neuere Nvidia Treiber brauche als in den standart Quellen vorhanden sind. Deshalb hatte ich noch ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa mit drin.
<Thorn_31> hab auf der Seite ein md5 checker
<Thorn_31> habe die iso eingefügt prüfen lassen und von der seite die Prüfsumme genommen und die stimmt
<Thorn_31> finde ide grad nicht
<Thorn_31> *die
<fobo> letztes packet das ich anscheinend brauche heisst linux-headers-`uname -r`
<fobo> uname gibt die kernelversion an muss dann das packet linux-headers-3.8.13 heissen?
<b00nish> hab nun die aleitung aus dem GRUB_2 artikel auchbefolgt.. ebenfalls kein resultat
<bekks> Thorn_31: "hab auf der Seite ein md5 checker"? Was bedeutet das?
<bekks> Thorn_31: MAch ein Terminal auf, gib md5sum datei.iso ein, und vergleich die Prüfsummen.
<jokrebel> frankfg: Warum bist Du sicher neuere Treiber nutzen zu müssen?
<Thorn_31> bekks ich prüfe die mit Windows
<bekks> fobo: "Paket". Und die headers hast du vorhin installiert...
<bekks> Thorn_31: Dann gibt es "winmd5sum" 
<Thorn_31> http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/MD5SUMS
<Thorn_31> die habe ich verglichen die stimmen
<jokrebel> b00nish: Dann NoPaste doch bitte mal den kompletten Terminal-In--und-Output dieses Versuchs.
<Thorn_31> bekks vielen dank nu geht schon mla die Installation
<Thorn_31> *mal
<frankfg> jokrebel: Ich habe in meinem Laptop einen Geforce 750M. Die wird erst seit dem 325 Treiber unterstützt.
<frankfg> bekks: Ich habe auch nur bumblebee nvidia-bumblebee und nvidia-331 installieren müssen und dann hat alles funktioniert.
<b00nish> hm, ich hab das gefühl, dass eben nicht grub an und für sich repariert werden muss (grub ist ja da und läuft) sondern dass einfach der linux-eintrag in grub fehlt... hier ist mal das nopaste von /etc/grub.d/25_custom
<b00nish> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/416917/
<kubine> Title: 25_custom › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
 * jokrebel ließt da gerade ein "WARNING: the "nvidia-325" package was deleted from this repository"
<b00nish> das sind die einträge die ich beim booten seh... und dort bräuchte ich wieder einen für mein Kubuntu
<jokrebel> b00nish: Ich hätte trotzdem gerne den _kompletten_ Versuch Deiner Reparatur mittels der chroot-Methode analysiert. 
<b00nish> alles klar, werd ich machen
<b00nish> sekunde
<frankfg> jokrebel: Ich habe auch nicht nvidia-325 genommen sondern nvidia-331, aber ich brauchen so einen neuen Treiber.
<bekks> frankfg: Warum?
<frankfg> bekks: Der alte unterstutzt die Grafikkarte noch nicht.
<b00nish> so, hier mein versuch http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/416922/
<kubine> Title: chroot › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<frankfg_> Ich danke euch für eure Hilfe. Es wird wohl darauf hinauf laufen das ich Ubuntu neu installieren muss.
<Thorn_31> bekks nu steht bei Software auswählen und installieren und es steht da "Installationsschritt fehlgeschlagen Ein Teil der Installation ist fehlgeschlagen , Sie können versuchen diesen Schritt aus dem Menü aufzurufen oder ihn zu überspringen
<jokrebel> b00nish: Ob diese "Warning" normal sind? 
<b00nish> die kommen daher, dass mittlerweile im EFI zahlreiche einträge existieren die aufs selbe verweisen
<jokrebel> Sollte es dabei zu Fehlern kommen, probiert man es mit :grub-install --recheck /dev/sdX 
<b00nish> hab den recheck gemacht
<b00nish> der gibt genau wiederum aus: installation finished. no error reported.
<Thorn_31> gibt es eine möglichkeit eine source.list ausm inet über console einzuspielen ? weil meine komplett leer ist
<b00nish> ausser dass jetzt halt NOCH ein eintrag mehr da ist... weil jedesmal wenn ich das ganze durchspiele, gibts halt nen weiteren ;)
<jokrebel> b00nish: Auch wieder mit update-grub am Ende?
<b00nish> ja
<b00nish> ich reboote jetzt trotzdem nocj mal den betreffenden rechner und schau, obs wasgebracht hat
<jokrebel> b00nish: Die Einstellungen im BIOS sind passend? Kenn leider EFI nur aus der Theorie, da ich hier nur alte Rechner habe.
<b00nish> aber ich vermute ja wie gesagt, dass das problem nicht bei der EFI-liste liegt (denn die efi liste verweist immer auf grub), sondern daran, dass in der GRUB-Liste keine ienträge sind
<b00nish> naja.. die bios einträge sind unverändert
<b00nish> und haben noch funktioniert, bevor 'boot-repair' am werke war...
<b00nish> also ich kann nochmal darlegen, was gemäss meiner vermutung sache ist
<b00nish> auf der ersten ebene haben wir EFI... ist selber sowas wie ein boot-manager und hat mittlerweile etwa 20 enträge die GRUB booten
<b00nish> das funktioniert soweit, denn GRUB wird geladen
<Thorn_31> bin gleich wieder da muss eben mal mein Router neustarten
<b00nish> GRUB seinerseits hat wiederum seine einträge, die auf die verschiedenen betriebssysteme verweisen
<jokrebel> b00nish: Wie ich hörte kann es manchmal schon nötig sein im BIOS was anzupassen, wenn man EFI und GPT nutzt und dann neben Windows auch noch ein Linux installieren will.
<b00nish> und DORT fehlt ein eintrag für linux
<b00nish> ja.. secureboot
<b00nish> spielt aber keine rolle ob ichs aktivier oder deaktivier, weil das mainboard es so oder so nicht aktiviert 
<b00nish> jedenfalls bin ich zu 90% sicher, dass das problem nicht im BIOS liegt
<b00nish> denn das BIOS tut ja genau was es tun soll: GRUB laden
<b00nish> es ist GRUB, dem ein eintrag für Kubuntu fehlt
<b00nish> und den möchte ich hinzufügen
<jokrebel> b00nish: _Du_ hast im Gegensatz zu mir praktische Erfahrung, was soll ich da dagegen halten, außer den fehlenden 10% Deiner (trotzdem nur!) Vermutung.
<jokrebel> Mag sich da mal bitte ein (U)EFI-Erfahrener mit einklinken, bitte! Danke.
<b00nish> hoffentlich gibts da welche
<b00nish> denn interessanterweise passiert bei mir immer genau das gegenteil von dem, was die tutorials in aussicht stellen ;)
<fragstone> huhu channel
<fragstone> benutzt hier vielleicht jemand NICHT unity und hat eine desktop search engine im einsatz?
<jokrebel> fragstone: Frag besser eine konkrete Frage; nur weil hier jemand "ja" oder "nein" antworten würde (was meist keiner tut) könnte er/sie trotzdem zu Deinem Problem beitragen können.
<jokrebel> b00nish: Vielleicht findest Du ja auch in http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/EFI_Grundlagen den nötigen "Aha-Effekt"
<kubine> Title: EFI Grundlagen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<apollo13> b00nish: was sagt denn update-grub?
<apollo13> auf nem uefi system schaut das ca so aus: https://dpaste.de/kHYq
<kubine> Title: dpaste.de: Snippet #246785 (at dpaste.de)
<fragstone> naja was ich suche ist halt eine methode/tool was mit erlaubt dokumente auf meinem rechner wieder zu finden (meist pdf) auf windows gibts ja die desktop suche und aufm mac gibts spotlight aber auf linux?
<apollo13> und nur wenn du in uefi gebootet hast installiert grub-install richtig in die efi partition afaik
<apollo13> fragstone: es hat jedes große DE nen suche dabei
<fragstone> mit ist klar das unity solch eine funktion mitbringt. würde aber gerne xfce oder cinnamon 2 einsetzen
<b00nish> ich hab die live-cd in uefi gebooted
<apollo13> tracker bietet sich für xfce an
<b00nish> das problem ist ja, glaube ich, wie gesagt nicht, dass GRUB nicht im uefiinstalliert wird (das tut es ja) sondern dass IN Grub kein Eintrag für Linux vorhanden ist
<b00nish> update-grub findet ja eben gar nix
<apollo13> dann hast wohl auf der livecd nicht ordentlich chrootet
<b00nish> es sagt mir   Generating grub.cfg ... und dann gleich done
<apollo13> b00nish: was sagt denn ls /etc/grub ?
<apollo13> grub.d *
<b00nish> moment, dazu muss ich mal wieder die livecde booten (hab grad noch das bios gecheckt)
<b00nish> mein chroot-vorgang ist übigens hier: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/416922/
<kubine> Title: chroot › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<b00nish> den befehl muss ich aus der chroot umgebung ausführen? (ls /etc/grub.d) ?
<b00nish> @apollo13
<apollo13> nö, nur an der richtigen stelle im fs
<apollo13> also im etc vom gemounteten zeugs und nicht das von der live cd
<b00nish> ok, moment
<b00nish> da drin befindet sich 25_custom
<apollo13> na dann…
<apollo13> so wird grub nie was finden :)
<b00nish> und in 25_custom befindet sich : http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/416927/
<kubine> Title: 25_custom › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<apollo13> warum auch immer…
<b00nish> und wie erreiche ich, dass grub was findet? ;)
<apollo13> grub installieren
<apollo13> vollständig und nicht so halbert, da drinnen müssen mehr dateien rumliegen
<apollo13> ls /etc/grub.d/
<apollo13> 00_header  05_debian_theme  10_linux  20_linux_xen  20_memtest86+  30_os-prober  30_uefi-firmware  40_custom  41_custom  README
<apollo13> ca so
<apollo13> wenn ich raten würde, würde ich sagen du hast wohl grub-common deinstalliert
<apollo13> warum frag ich mal lieber nicht nach
<b00nish> na ich bestimmt nicht
<apollo13> haha
<b00nish> aber allenfalls dieses 'boot-repair' teil
<apollo13> der pc tut nix ohne dass du es ihm sagst…
<apollo13> warum verwendet man so nen blödsinn?
<b00nish> wart. ich erzähl nochmal die ganze story ;)
<b00nish> ich hatte ne funktionierende kubuntu installation
<apollo13> nö danke, installier lieber grub ordentlich
<frog_> openshot: ist es normal, das ich zum rendern von einem animierten titel mit 2232 frames länge nach einer stunde immer noch am rendern bin?
<b00nish> ich probiers mal
<bekks> frog_: Wenn dein PC diese Geschwindigkeit hat - ja.
<b00nish> ich nehm an, dazu muss ich chrooten und anschliessend sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<frog_> bekks: hab nen i7 4770k! deshalb wundere ich mich
<b00nish> wobei nein.. geht ja nicht.. das tu ich bereits die ganze zeit
<bekks> frog_: Dann hängt es trotzdem von der Komplexität ab.
<frog_> kann es sein das openshot nur gpu rendert? hab nämlich keine graka drin
<bekks> Dann könntest du garnicht rendern.
<frog_> stimmt
<b00nish> @ Apollo13  die neuinstallation von grub (grub-install /dev/sda  in der chroot-umgebung) war bisher bereits bestandteil der lösungsversuche und lässt auch weiterhin die 'fehlenden' dateien nicht auftauchen
<apollo13> b00nish: das ist keine neuinstallation von grub
<apollo13> das ist grub in den mbr installieren
<apollo13> ich rede von grub selbst (das paket) neuinstallieren
<Xynni> Hallo Leute, die Version von check die ich über apt-get bekomme scheint nicht zu funktionieren. jemand ne idee was ich da tun kann?
<Xynni> ich bin übrigens ein ziemlicher noob.
<fobo> ich auch :)
<Xynni> benutzt du zufällig check?
<apollo13> das funktioniert sicher, allerdings kann man dir mit "scheint nicht zu funktionieren" nicht wirklich helfen, da musst schon konkreter werden
<Xynni> okay
<Xynni> also installiert hab ichs
<Xynni> ich nehm an, dass durch die installation die lib check zur verfügung gestellt wird
<Xynni> wenn ich sie zu meinem programm binde
<Xynni> bekomem ich fehler der form
<Xynni> ich suche moment
<Xynni> mmh es wird schwer die fehlermeldung zu reproduzieren weil ich das paket nochmal per hand isntalliert habe
<b00nish> @apollo13  ich hab jetzt aus der chroot mit "sudo apt-get --reinstall install grub-common grub-efi-amd64 os-prober " die pakate neu installiert
<b00nish> wwar das richtung und falls ja, wie weiter?
<apollo13> kA ob das richtig war, ich verwende schon lange kein ubuntu mehr
<apollo13> schau doch einfach ob die dateien nun da sind und was update-grub sagt
<b00nish> die dateien in /etc/grub.d sind weierhin nicht da...
<b00nish> und update-grub findet noch immer nix
<b00nish> (den obenstehenden string habe ich aus dem ubuntuusers wiki unter dem punkt 'grub 2 pakete reinstallieren')
<apollo13> natürlich finde update-grub nix wenn in /etc/grub.d nix liegt
<Xynni> ich hab die fehlermeldung inzwischen gefunden:  bekomem ich fehler der form
<Xynni> ah falscher paste
<b00nish> soweit versteh ich das @ apollo13 , nur weiss ich halt noch nicht, wie ich da wieder die dateien rein bekomm
<apollo13> b00nish: such halt mal mit "apt-file search /etc/grub.d/" nach paketen die die dateien haben
<Xynni> /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-linux-gnu/4.8/../../../x86_64-linux-gnu/libcheck.a(check.o): In Funktion `tcase_create':
<Xynni> (.text+0x18c): Nicht definierter Verweis auf `floor'
<Xynni> /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-linux-gnu/4.8/../../../x86_64-linux-gnu/libcheck.a(check.o): In Funktion `tcase_create':
<Xynni> (.text+0x1a0): Nicht definierter Verweis auf `floor'
<Xynni> sry für mein gespamme
<apollo13> Xynni: und wo ist nun das problem?
<Xynni> wenn ich das paket per hand installiere bekomme ich nicht diese fehlermeldungen
<apollo13> klingt als wäre nicht gegen math gelibt
<Longbottom> Xynni: Dann fehlt die ein -lm beim Linken, siehe auch "man floor".
<apollo13> wenngleich komisch dass das ding statisch rumgurkt
<Xynni> okay ich teste das
<Xynni> ich bekomme nun etwas der form
<Xynni> /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-linux-gnu/4.8/../../../x86_64-linux-gnu/libcheck.a(check_pack.o): In Funktion `ppack':
<Xynni> (.text+0x51d): Nicht definierter Verweis auf `__pthread_register_cancel'
<apollo13> ja das ist weiterhin das gleiche nur halt für ne andere library…
<Xynni> mmh
<Longbottom> Dann füge -pthread beim kompilieren und beim linken hinzu. Dir fehlt die pthread-library.
<Xynni> irgendwie komisch, da ein kumpel mit dm gleichen befehl die datei ohne probelme compilieren konnte
<b00nish> @ apollo13 die suche liefert leider keine ergebnisse
<apollo13> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=10_linux&mode=exactfilename&suite=raring&arch=any
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu – Package Contents Search Results -- 10_linux (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<apollo13> dann hast du mehr kaputt gemacht…
<apollo13> die datei ist definitiv in grub-common
<b00nish> hm, mag sein, reinstallieren von grub-common bringt mir jedenfalls die daten nicht zurück
<Longbottom> b00nish: Die Dateien in /etc/grub.d sind vermutlich konfigurationsdateien, und werden deshalb vielleicht nicht wiederhergestellt. Hast du mal ein purge mit anschließendem install versucht?
<b00nish> nein, wie mach ich das?
<Longbottom> b00nish: "sudo apt-get purge grub-common", und anschließend "sudo apt-get install grub-common"
<b00nish> wow
<b00nish> dateien wieder da
<b00nish> hm, nett, jetzt findets auch die einträger wieder
<b00nish> mal gucken ob das das prolem löst
<b00nish> ha, vielen dank! @Longbottom @apollo13 und alle anderen die mir geholfen haben :)
<b00nish> jetzt bootet zumindest linux wieder
<b00nish> allerdings bootet jetzt wiederum windows nicht... aber das ist zunächst ma ein nebenproblem
<leszek> hi
<dreamon> Ich blick das mit den rsa identify zeug nicht. Habe auf dem Server eine Key erzeugt -> ssh-keygen -b 1024 -t rsa -> dann die "id_rsa.pub" auf den Client kopiert. Umbenannt in nas.pub und versuche das mit "sshfs -o reconnect,idmap=user admin@192.168.x.x:/ ~/sshfs_nas -o IdentityFile=~/.ssh/nas.pub" einzubinden. Aber er fragt mich trotzdem nach dem Passwort.
<bekks> 12Hast du den Key mit einem Passwort gesichert?
<dreamon> bekks, Nein. 100% nicht!
<bekks> Dein Ansatz stimmz nicht - weil er Blödsinn ist.
<dreamon> Mir kommts so vor als würde er den key nicht verwenden. wenn ich mit ssh verbinde frägt er auch nach dem PC. Liegt vermutlich daran, das ich da den Key wo anders eintragen muß.. da gibts doch so ne "authorized_keys2"
<dreamon> Hab mich versucht mich an einem Beispiel festzuhalten. 
<bekks> An welchem Beispiel?
<dreamon> http://www.fastix.org/r/ssh-authentifizierung_durch_schluesseldatei.pdf
<bekks> Schmeiss den Dreck da weg.
<dreamon> oh.. 
<bekks> Generier einen Schlüssel auf dem Client (der soll das Zeug ja mounten), kopiere die resultierende id_rsa.pub auf den Server, an das Ende der Datei ~/.ssh/authorized_keys des admin Users. Und dann probier mal einen ssh login.
<dreamon> Oh man erzeugt den key auf dem clienten..? Ups
<bekks> Ja sicher. Alles andere ist Schwachsinn.
<bekks> Die Client will sich ja authentifizieren, nicht der Server.
<bekks> !ssh > dreamon 
<kubine> dreamon: Informationen zu SSH finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SSH
<bekks> Das solltest du sehr dringend mal lesen.
<dreamon> Ok. Danke werd ich machen. Dachte immer der Server erzeugt einen Key mit dem sich der client einloggen kann. 
<bekks> Dann kann ssh bei Dir noch nie funktioniert haben.
<dreamon> Hab da mehrere Linux'e .. bei dem Nas hat es in der Tat nur mit PW funktioniert ;)
<bekks> Es kann noch nie funktioniert haben, wenn du o.g. geglaubt hast.
<dreamon> bekks, Was hälst du davon -> Auf Client ssh-keygen -t rsa ausführen -> erzeugt  ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub -> Diese mit -> cat id_rsa.pub | ssh sshuser@[server-IP] 'cat >>~/.ssh/authorized_keys' auf Server kopieren
<dreamon> Kommt das im Groben so hin?
<bekks> man ssh-copy-id :)
<subz3r0> löl :D
<subz3r0> warum einfach, wenn es auch schwer geht @dreamon ;)
<subz3r0> vergiss auch nicht am ende die /etc/ssh/sshd_config zu bearbeiten
<dreamon> Irre.. es gibt immer nochmal eine Steigerung :)
<dreamon> subz3r0, client oder serverseitig?
<subz3r0> der client hat die nicht
<subz3r0> für ausgehende verbindungen(client) wäre es dann die /etc/ssh/ssh_config
<subz3r0> ich würde z.B diese zeilen auskommentieren mit "ssh_host_dsa_key"  und "ssh_host_ecdsa_key" damit nur RSA erlaubt ist
<subz3r0> ich paste dir einfach mal ne beispiel config...
<subz3r0> !paste > subz3r0 
<kubine> subz3r0: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<dreamon> hmm.. -> Agent admitted failure to sign using the key.
<dreamon> Habe -> ssh-keygen -t rsa und dann  ssh-copy-id -i ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub admin@192.168.x.x gemacht
<subz3r0> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/416947/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<dreamon> subz3r0, Gern. Aber erst muß ich mal eine Verbindung hinbekommen.
<subz3r0> hast du fail2ban am laufen?
<dreamon> Ich murks da schon eine Weile rum.. vielleicht steht da auch als key nun doppelt drin?
<subz3r0> wenn ja, knipps das mal aus zum testen
<dreamon> fail2ban hab ich nicht. weiß nicht mal was das ist.
<dreamon> Server steht ja neben mir.. wird nur lokal verwendet
<subz3r0> fail2ban kannst du dir später dann mal ansehen. lohnt auf jeden fall, wenn der server auch von außen zu erreichen ist
<subz3r0> dreamon: ~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<subz3r0> ist da was drin?
<subz3r0> bzw existiert die datei überhaupt schon?
<sdx23> ssh-add ~/.ssh/id_rsa # die Agent Fehlermeldung ist rein clientseitig.
<dreamon> Du meinst vermutlich auf dem Server? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6395536/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<subz3r0> was machen denn da die keys drin?
<subz3r0> die gehören in /etc/ssh
<dreamon> So wie ich das sehe -> authorized_keys -> wurde der key hinzugefügt?
<subz3r0> okay, kannste hinlegen wo du willst, aber normal sind die da nicht drin. also im home :)
<dreamon> subz3r0, Der server ist kein Ubuntu .. der client schon
<subz3r0> dreamon: das ist rille was das fürn server ist :)
<subz3r0> debain, centos, rhel blablub... alles gleich
<dreamon> Ähm.. wo ist dann im moment das problem?
<dreamon> ssh-copy-id -i ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub admin@192.168.x.x -> fügt den key doch in die authorized_keys ein?
<subz3r0> richtig
<subz3r0> das format muss allerdings auch passen, sonst klappt es nicht
<dreamon> format?
<subz3r0> die erste zeile sollte so anfangen: ssh-rsa 
<subz3r0> wie gesagt, lösch das file und schieb es erneut rüber
<subz3r0> wichtig ist halt nur, dass die passwort authentifikation noch eingeschaltet ist zu dem zeitpunkt
<dreamon> no-port-forwarding,no-agent-forwarding,command="/usr/NX/bin/nxnode" -> so fängts hier an.. ich kills mal
<dreamon> Ok, nun fängts so an.. mal testen
<dreamon> grr -> Agent admitted failure to sign using the key.
<subz3r0> dreamon: "tail -n 10 -f /var/log/auth.log" auf dem server
<dreamon> Muß ich der gleiche user sein. auf dem Server wie ich es als client bin ? Bisher hatte ich auf dem Server immer gleichen Usernamen. Nur diesmal ist es admin
<subz3r0> du meinst ob der user auf dem client auch so heissen muss wie auf dem server?
<dreamon> subz3r0, oder so
<subz3r0> ne. darum ja auch name@ip
<dreamon> leider keine auth.log, nur  -> cores/            disk_reorder.log  log.smbd          samba@ cups/             log.nmbd          messages
<bekks> dreamon: Fang mal an den Artikel zu lesen den ich Dir gab...
<bekks> Da steht wirklich alles haarklein beschrieben.
<sdx23> dreamon: immernoch: 20:09:43
<dreamon> bekks, Ja. ich kämpf mich da mal durch. Ist bestimmt machbar. Merci
<subz3r0> dreamon: setzt mal die option -v auf dem client beim connecten
<bekks> Oder lies was man Dir schreibt - auch dort ist die Lösung zu finden. :)
<subz3r0> so bekommst du mehr infos und hast nen ansatz was schief läuft
<snakefreak> Nabend
<snakefreak> kann mir wer sagen wie ich den xserver dazu bekomme sich neu zu konfigurieren?
<sdx23> snakefreak: "sich neu zu konfigurieren"? Wieso? Wann?
<bekks> snakefreak: Schildere doch einfach das eigentliche Problem.
<snakefreak> ok
<snakefreak> ;-)
<snakefreak> also Problem intel gpu + nvidia gpu ( optimus)   wenn ich ubiuntu 13.10 instaliere ist die intel aktiv  und ich habe kein cuda.  ( möchte ich aber)   also nvidia treiber aus packetquellen installiert.  Intel aus nvidia an. auch cuda funktioniert
<snakefreak> alles was ich möchte.  eigentlich
<snakefreak> denn ab und an friet das bild ein
<snakefreak> abhilfe schafft nur nen reset. bzw ausschalten und erneuter boot
<snakefreak> manchmal gehts ne std gut. manchmal auch nur 1min
<snakefreak> das nervt könnt ihr euch sicher vorstellen ;-)
<bekks> Wie wäre es, wenn Du Optimus auch konfigurierst - Stichwort Bumblebee.
<snakefreak> brauch ich ja gar nicht.?
<bekks> Doch...?
<snakefreak> mir würde ja die nvidia reichen
<bekks> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hybrid-Grafikkarten/Bumblebee?redirect=no
<kubine> Title: Bumblebee › Hybrid-Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> Da Du Optimus hast, kannst Du nicht einfach die Intel ausmachen und die Nvidia anmachen.
<snakefreak> klar sind ja beide dauerhaft aktiv?
<snakefreak> wenn ich im bios die intel deaktivieren könnte hätte ich es schon getan.
<bekks> Bedank Dich bei Nvidia für Optimus - das sind nicht zwei komplett diskrete Grafikkarten.
<snakefreak> bumblebee hat ja nur den sinn des umschaltens?
<bekks> Lies Dir mal den Artikel durch, wie man bei Optimus die Nvidia aktiviert.
<snakefreak> bekks den hab ich schon paar mal gelesen.
<snakefreak> ich brauche diese uschaltung ja nicht.
<bekks> Dann hast Du auch kein Optimus.
<snakefreak> jein
<snakefreak> kurze info zum system
<snakefreak> Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3820QM mit Intel® HD Graphics 4000  und nvidia gt650m
<snakefreak> ist ein system was optimus kann
<snakefreak> aber die funktion brauch man ja nicht nutzen
<snakefreak> es müsste ja funktionieren wenn man den xserver auf die nvidia konfiguriert
<snakefreak> ( aktuell der fall)
<snakefreak> oder liege ich da so verkehrt mit?
<itu> hallo wo sind denn unter ubuntu12.4 die nameservereinstellungen?  
<bekks> Ist die nvidia gt650m eine separate PCIE Karte?
<bekks> itu: Im Network Manager üblicherweise.
<itu> ich kann niccht mal ubuntuusers aufrufen...
<itu> bekks: wo genau?
<bekks> itu: In den Verbindungseinstellungen.
<snakefreak> ja bekks
<bekks> snakefreak: Dann hast Du kein Optimus, dass du nutzen willst. Konfigurier im BIOS halt, dass die PCIE die primäre Anzeige sein soll.
<snakefreak> kann ich nicht einstellen
<bekks> Welches Mainboard ist das?
<snakefreak> es ist so vorgesehen das die intel primär ist und die nv sekundär  und das per optimus wenn unterstützt umgeschaltet wird.  (windows tut das)   nur hasse ich es.  :-D
<bekks> Du verwechselst da was...
<snakefreak> clevo w110er
<snakefreak> laptop
<bekks> Bei einer externen PCIE Karte mit separatem Ausgang kann gar kein Optimus mehr zum Einsatz kommen.
<snakefreak> na ist kein rechner
<snakefreak> lspci 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GK107M [GeForce GT 650M] (rev a1)
<snakefreak> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<bekks> Ja, das ist kein Optimus, sonst würdest du idR nur eine der beiden Karten sehen.
<bekks> Wie gesagt - wenn du eine externe PCIE Karte hast, kann das kein Optimus mehr sein.
<snakefreak> http://www.pwnpcs.co.uk/sites/default/files/Keyboard%20View%201920x1080.jpg
<snakefreak> da sieht man zumindest den sticker das das gerät optimus kann
<bekks> Dann ist das keine externe PCIE Karte... 
<snakefreak> und unter windows sagt der nv trreiber das auch
<bekks> Du hast ergo was völlig Falsches erzählt vorhin.
<bekks> Da das Optimus IST, musst du also den bereits verlinkten Bumblebee Artikel benutzen.
<snakefreak> na lsci sagt mir doch 2 grafikkarten
<snakefreak> und die nv hängt per pcie an der cpu
<bekks> Lies und benutz den Bumblebee Artikel.
<snakefreak> ich hab hier die nv doch schon laufen.  ohne bumblebee :-(
<snakefreak> ich brauch die intel nicht
<snakefreak> und es muss doch möglich sein das die nv auch so ordentlich funktioniert
<snakefreak> klar bumblebee gut und schön nur sehe ich den sinn darin nicht
<snakefreak> reboot für test
<snaefreak> ah da war er wieder der hänger
<snaefreak> http://pastebin.com/BrcvyZTd
<kubine> Title: xorg.conf - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<snaefreak> wenn ich da   Screen 0 "intel"     Inactive "nvidia" mache habe ich grafischen login und danach nen black screen
<Snakefreak> hat jemand hier ne intel hd in der cpu und könnte mir mal ne xorg.conf zukommen lassen?
<Snakefreak> am besten währe noch ein 13.10 nutzer
<leszek> hab zwar ein intelhd , aber keine xorg.conf xD
<leszek> Snakefreak: wozu brauchst du die ? 
<Snakefreak> hab intel + nv ( nv aktiv in der xorg.conf)   macht etwas probleme daher würde ich gern die intel aktivieren
<Snakefreak> aber da scheint in meiner conf was zu fehlen
<Snakefreak> daher würde ich gern mal ne andere anschauen
<leszek> ah .... hmm.... bumblbee braucht man doch dazu ? Oder hat das 13.10 bereits im kernel ? Ich glaube nicht
<endstille> leszek: denke ich auch. es soll erst ab 3.12 im kernel sein, hat bei mir mit dem  mainline aber  nicht funktioniert
<endstille> habe daher bumblee installiert
<endstille> dann schaltet ubuntu automatisch auf die intel karte um
<leszek> endstille: ja ich hab die sourcen von ubuntu nicht im kopf hatte nur ganz kurz den verdacht, die haben da was gebackported, scheint aber nicht der fall zu sein. Macht dann auch sinn wenn es noch nicht zuverlässig klappt
<snakefreak2> bam
<snakefreak2> da war er wieder weg...
<snakefreak2> das nervt
<snakefreak2> :-(
<Oins> Beim versuch apt-get upgrade zu machen erhalte ich "debconf: Perl may be unconfigured (Can't locate Debconf/FrontEnd/Noninteractive.pm in @INC (@INC c...". Hat jemand eine Idee? Das Paket mysql-server-5.1 soll aktualisiert werden. 
<leszek> Oins: der versucht einen dialog aufzurufen um etwas am paket zu konfiguration abzufragen. Leider scheint das frontend nicht zu existieren
<leszek> Oins: eine Lösung habe ich leider dafür nicht ganz dafür, außer mal debconf komplett neuzuinstallieren
<Oins> leszek: was kann ich dagegen tun? fehlt ein paket oder wo liegt das problem
<leszek> ein dafür zuviel xD
<Oins> leszek: wie mach ich das? ein "apt-get install --reinstall debconf" möchte erst das mysql-server... installieren 
<leszek> hmm...
<leszek> kannst du den mysql-server nicht manuell konfigurieren lassen mit sudo /var/lib/dpkg/info/mysql-server.postinst ? 
<leszek> der name muss evtl. angepasst werden
<leszek> also mysql-server-5.5 oder so 
<DreamThief> alter schwede
<DreamThief> was macht man denn unter 13.10, wenn programme nicht laufen wegen fehlender 32bit libs ?
<Oins> da kommt dann "Can't locate Debconf/FrontEnd/Noninteractive.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /etc/perl ..." da scheint's irgendwas von dem perl modul zerlegt zu haben.
<DreamThief> die ia32-libs gibts ja nicht mehr
<leszek> DreamThief: stichwort multiarch
<DreamThief> leszek: ah, danke. *idee*
<Snakefreak> so mal intel treiber deinstaliert
<Snakefreak> oder genauer xserver-xorg-video-intel
<Snakefreak> entfernt
<DreamThief> weil?
<DreamThief> ah, habs gelesen
<sdx23> Oins: ich sehe da zwei Optionen: A: den mysql-server erstmal wieder removen, das Modul einrichten, dann den rest. B: das Modul über Cpan installieren. B kann tendenziell in Chaos enden.
<Oins> sdx23: hmm.. beim versuch den mysql-server zu löschen kommt auch "debconf: Perl may be unconfigured (Can't locate Debconf/FrontEnd/Noninteractive.pm ..." Und bei B befürchte ich auch, dass es im chaos ändet. Ist der Server der Produktivumgebung, da wäre Chaos nicht so der Plan...
<sdx23> versuch mal: DEBCONF_FRONTEND='noninteractive' apt-get install --reinstall debconf
<Oins> sdx23: leider das gleiche Problem. er will das mysql-server paket updaten.
<Oins> und es kommt die gleiche Fehlermeldung etc.
<Oins> ich glaub ich mach erst mal ein vollständiges backup von allem ;)
<sdx23> Ich frag mich ja sowieso, wie das Modul da verschwinden konnte. Jedenfalls nicht von selbst einfach so, soetwas sollte es nicht tun.
<Oins> hmm.. gute Frage. Vielleicht auch ein Plattenfehler. aber bis auf regelmäßige Updates wurde auf dem Server nichts gemacht/geändert.
<Oins> Ich hab mal cpan laufen lassen und soweit configuriert. jetzt erhalte ich "Can't exec "apt-extracttemplates": Cannot allocate memory at /usr/sbin/dpkg-preconfigure line 93, <> line 1." noch eine Idee?
<bekks> Defektes FS, defekte Platte, defekter Speicher, Rootkit, Einbruch.
<Snakefreak> meine nerven:-(
<Snakefreak> jetzt hatte ich intel xserver treiber deinstaliert selbes resultat die nvidia hängt ab und an
<Snakefreak> on intel wieder rauf und versuch rorg.conf auf intel anzupassen
<Snakefreak> reboot
<Snakefreak> und was passiert graphics in safemode 
<Snakefreak> ok reboot und ab in die log in shell
<Snakefreak> xorg.conf editieren.
<Snakefreak> was sehen meine augen da?
<Snakefreak> die ist komplett weg.
<Oins> Ah, scheinbar war der Speicher voll.. nachdem ich ein paar (unnötige) Services beendet habe, läuft apt wieder 
<Oins> Danke für eure Hilfe
<Snakefreak> nochmals die frage hat  hier wer 13.10 auf nem book mit intel + nv (optimus)?
<Snakefreak> und kann mir die xorg.conf zu kommen lassen?
<ring0> wahrscheinlich geht eine google such schneller
<Snakefreak> leider nicht
<Snakefreak> obwohl google sonst mein bester freund ist
<Snakefreak> hab da mal ne idee gleich wieder da
<sdx23> Oins: das Modul dann auch wieder zu entfernen - besser wäre das. (falls das noch gelesen wird)
#ubuntu-de 2014-11-03
<bolder> moin ...
<|Frodo|> @all: schönen guten morgen! :-) welchen SIP-client nutzt ihr so (unter KDE)?
<jokrebel> |Frodo|: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Internet-Telefonie VoIP hab ich bisher nur mal ganz kurz mit Ekiga versucht.
<kubine> Title: Internet-Telefonie › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<|Frodo|> jokrebel: danke für deine antwort. ja, die seite kenne ich.
<|Frodo|> aber zum einen fokussiert das wiki primär auf ubuntu (unity) und zum anderen suche ich eine gute integration in kde
<leszek> |Frodo|: kde-telepathy sollte SIP können und hat eine exzellente Integration in KDE
<koegs> |Frodo|: da wird halt SFLphone erwähnt
<koegs> sieht doch nach guter integration aus https://dot.kde.org/2012/08/21/sflphone-kde-client-joins-kde-family
<kubine> Title: SFLPhone KDE client joins KDE family | KDE.news (at dot.kde.org)
<|Frodo|> koegs: soweit ich das lese, bietet sflphone aber keine videoübertragung. daher für meinen geplanten anwendungsfall ungeeignet. :-(
<|Frodo|> soweit ich informiert bin, wird das (alte) kphone nicht mehr weiterentwickelt, also habe ich derzeit linphone, jitsi und halt kde-telepathy auf der liste. twikle ist ja auch nur sprache.
<|Frodo|> qutecom gibbet noch...
<jokrebel_> Aufgrund der vorherigen Frage von |Frodo| hab ich nochmal Tests mit Ekiga gestartet. Wie in http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Ekiga#Ekiga-als-internes-Telefon-an-einer-Fritz-Box-FON beschrieben bekomme ich aber keine Verbindung zu meiner Fritzbox.
<kubine> Title: Ekiga › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel_> bleibt bei http://i.imgur.com/F5R3o6i.png hängen obwohl vorgegangen wie im Wiki beschrieben. Fritzbox sogar auch schon neu gestartet.
<jokrebel_> der erwähnte Link zur AVM-Seite ist leider defekt.
<ubu> moin
<ubu> hab gestern meine tastatur (ps/2) gereinigt, heute will ich den pc starten und komme weder in das bios noch funktioniert sie bei der ubuntu anmeldung
<ubu> die lampe über dem numblock leuchtet beim starten auf nach grub geht sie aus und bleibt dann auch aus
<ubu> 14.04 x64, kann ich davon ausgehen das sie kaputt?
<ubu> ist*
<koegs> ubu: kannst ja mit ner live-cd gegenchecken, wenn sie dann immer noch nicht geht -> kaputt
<jokrebel_> ubu: Würde das mal mit einer anderen Tastatur einfach gegenprüfen. Aber; wie hast Du denn gereinigt? Mit viel Wasser oder so? Dann vielleicht erst mal ein paar Tage trocknen lassen ;-)
<ubu> viel wasser ...
<ubu> und reinigungszeugs rüber mit einen einwascher
<ubu> wahrscheinlich zu herb
<ubu> hab keine andere tastatur, mist
<ubu> koegs: live cd hm, ich kann ja nichts mehr ändern
<ubu> first boot ist ja von hdd
<koegs> dann kannst du nur warten
<jokrebel_> wie tippst Du gerade hier? ubu 
<ubu> am lappy
<jokrebel_> Dann nutz den und lass die Tastatur (abgesteckt!!!) ein paar Tage an nem warmen gut belüfteten Ort gut durchtrocken. ...ooO( wie kommt man nur auf solche Ideen? )
<ubu> hm, dreckig eben gerade am fenster putzen und dachte och damit gehts ja auch ganz gut
<ubu> mal schauen ob ich noch nin ps/2 usb adapter find
<ubu> gut danke, wahrscheinlich ist sie hin
<jokrebel_> nur weil sie grade extrem nass ist muss sie nicht zwangsläufig kaputt sein. Wenn Du sie allerdings angesteckt lässt erhöht das die warscheinlichkeit dass sie nie wieder gehen wird...
<ubu> jokrebel_: hab se abgesteckt
<smikey> hi. ich hab da ein problem. ich hab nen ubuntu-server laufen mit lighttpd und php5-cgi. darauf laufen ein paar wordpress-instanzen, die besucher sollten sich aber stark in grenzen halten. trotzdem habe ich durchgehend 4prozesse von php-cgi, die zusammen immer so 75% cpu-last ausmachen. wie kann ich herausfinden, was die prozesse genau tun? lsof bringt mich nicht wirklich weiter
<TheInfinity> smikey: „sollten“ ist nicht so die ganz dolle aussage. werte mal deine logs aus. ggf. brute force angriffe auf wp-login?
<smikey> TheInfinity: ich habe eigentlich fail2ban laufen
<TheInfinity> smikey: auch für wordpress?
<smikey> TheInfinity: fuer den lighty, reicht das nicht?
<TheInfinity> smikey: nein.
<TheInfinity> und „eigentlich“ sagt auch da nicht viel aus. lies: sind das ggf. mehrere IPs die es da versuchen?
<TheInfinity> -> logs auswerten. Ist das A und O eines Webmasters mit eigenem Server. :)
<smikey> TheInfinity: jo is schon klar. ich denke allerdings eher an ein technisches problem, die error log sagt:
<smikey> 2014-11-03 13:51:58: (mod_fastcgi.c.2764) fcgi-server re-enabled:  0 /tmp/php.socket
<smikey> 2014-11-03 14:02:10: (mod_fastcgi.c.3001) backend is overloaded; we'll disable it for 1 seconds and send the request to another backend instead: reconnects: 0 load: 131
<smikey> und das recht regelmaessig alle paar minuten
<TheInfinity> sowas kann durch viel zu viele requests kommen
<TheInfinity> oder eben durch eine andere fehlkonfiguration
<TheInfinity> setzt du caching ein?
<TheInfinity> ssl zertifikate?
<smikey> TheInfinity: nur auf ein oder 2 seiten
<smikey> ssl nein
<TheInfinity> beides zusammen die beste basis seinen server nur durch bots überlastet zu bekommen ...
<smikey> dann hab ich ja gut mitgearbeitet.. komischerweise hat es alles jahrelang funktioniert
<smikey> ist erst seit 1-2 wochen so extrem
<TheInfinity> tjoa, wenn du ein mal auf irgendeiner der spammerlisten bist musst du halt anfangen nicht nur einfach irgendwie den server zu betreiben - sondern auf so sachen wie ssl, caching, fail2ban im login, … etc achzugeben.
<TheInfinity> ich hab dazu mal n artikel veröffentlicht - wobei das schon etwas stärker optimiert ist: http://sectio-aurea.org/2013/12/speed-moaar-speed-wordpress-mit-nginx-fastcgi_cache-optional-domain-mapping/
<smikey> TheInfinity: boah, das is so langsam, dass ich nichtmal plugins installieren kann ^^
<TheInfinity> smikey: Plugins installiert man eh am Besten via FTP. Und wenn du keine FTP-Daten abgefragt bekommst bei der Plugininstallation hast du eh ein ziemliches Security Fail. Siehe http://sectio-aurea.org/2014/07/dateirechte-warum-eigentlich/
<kubine> Title: Dateirechte: warum eigentlich? - sectio aurea (at sectio-aurea.org)
<smikey> TheInfinity: installieren ja, aber wie gleich aktivieren?
<TheInfinity> gar nicht, das muss man im backend oder via wp-cli
<smikey> genau das mein ich ja
<ubu> wie ist der befehl um zu schauen ob eine ps2 tastatur erkennt wird?
<jokrebel_> ubu: Das BIOS meckert bereits normalerweise wenn keine Tastatur dran ist. Ansonsten was spricht gegen Beutzversuche (schon beim Boot zB. ob man ins Bios reinwechseln kann)?
<ubu> das geht nicht
<ubu> war eben im system drinnen hatte dort das terminal geöffnet es sah so aus als wenn eine taste klemmt sprich als wenn man die ganze zeit auf enter drückt
<ubu> irgendwas ist das faul
<ubu> hab eben eine maus über ps2 angeschlossen die hatte zwar saft aber ging auch nicht obwohl sie bei usb tadellos läuft
<ubu> mobo kaputt?
 * Rochvellon hatte das auch mal und hatte sich anschließend eine neue geholt
<jokrebel_> Du hast ne Maus die USB und PS/2 kann?
<bongleger> meines wissens ist ps/2 nicht hotplug-faehig, oder?
<ubu> jokrebel_: adapter
<rubberduck> korrekt
<ubu> warum haben die geräte strom abe rgehen nicht...
<jokrebel_> ubu: Und klar! Um PS/2 in betrieb zu nehmen muss der Rechner aus sein. Desweiteren könnte PS/2 auch im BIOS deaktiviert sein (zB. weil man meinte das abschalten zu müssen, weil man ja USB-Tastatur und Maus hat)
<k1l_> ubu: ps/2 kann kein hotbplu. sprich was beim booten nicht dran war wird nicht erkannt
<k1l_> *hotplug
<ubu> jo hatte den rechner aus 
<ubu> ich machs nochmal
<jokrebel_> ubu: Was Deine Probleme aber mit Ubuntu-Support zu tun haben ist mir immer noch nicht klar.
<ubu> soll ich offtopic wechseln?
<ubu> wenn keine tastatur dran ist meckert das bios
<ubu> rechner war aus, maus mit ps2 adapter geht trotzdem nicht
<ubu> also sowas hab ich ja auch noch nicht erlebt
<eike_52n> Wie kann ich mit ubuntu 14.04 .1 server einen Fake-RAID-1 mit dmraid überwachen, so dass ich direkt eine Mail bekomme, wenn eine Platte abraucht?
<eike_52n> Ich finde dazu leider nichts bei google.
<LetoThe2nd> eike_52n: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Software-RAID#Anlegen-eines-RAID
<kubine> Title: Software-RAID › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<LetoThe2nd> eike_52n: dann abschnitt "mdadm.conf aktualisieren"
<eike_52n> LetoThe2nd, funktioniert das auch mit dmraid?
<LetoThe2nd> eike_52n: ach ist das die windows-pseudo-trieber-raid-kacke?
<LetoThe2nd> falls ja, hab ich nicht gesagt. du hast mich nicht gesehen, ich bin eigentlich gar nicht hier.
<eike_52n> LetoThe2nd, nein, ist ein Intel Onboard-RAID-Controller
<Rochvellon> jo, das ist ein fake-raid
 * LetoThe2nd ist nicht hier. niemals.
<eike_52n> richtig, daher ja auch meine Frage.
<koegs> ein einfaches script basteln, was die ausgaben von dmraid analysiert und ggf. ne mail schickt
<sash_> +cron
<eike_52n> koegs, sash_ : dazu hatte ich schon etwas gefunden und ein Kommentar war, dass durch ein grep auf status: ok eine RAID-1 mit einer defekten Platte nicht erfolgreich identifiziert werden konnte. Ich schau morgen noch einmal vorbei und suche weiter.
<eike_52n> HAND!
<Satorisanja> Guten Abend
<Rochvellon> err, wie kann ich eigentlich pakete, die automatisch installiert wurden, in apt so eintragen, dass sie auch weiterhin gebraucht werden, auch wenn das ursprüngliche paket, welches die installation anforderte, nicht mehr installiert ist, so dass ich nicht immer die meldung bekomme, ich solle sie per autoremove entfernen?
<sash_> Rochvellon: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/trusty/man8/apt-mark.8.html
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Manpage: apt-mark - mark/unmark a package as being automatically-installed (at manpages.ubuntu.com)
<Rochvellon> ty, sash_, werde da mal schauen
<sash_> Rochvellon: Soweit ich weiß, wird diese Markierung auch vorgenommen, wenn du ein apt-get install nochmal auf ein bereits installiertes Paket loslässt.
<Rochvellon> ah, offensichtlich funktioniert es :)
#ubuntu-de 2014-11-04
<NTQ> Hi. Ich habe seit heute folgendes Problem: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/420488/
<kubine> Title: NTQ › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<NTQ> Failed to fetch http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-updates/main/i18n/Translation-en  Hash Sum mismatch
<NTQ> Was kann man dagegen tun?
<NTQ> Scheint nicht mehr so viel hier los zu sein wie früher mal.
<Kaffeetasse> Moin Moin :-D
<amb> hab zur Zeit Probleme mit 14.04, weil die ia32libs fehlen
<mrkramps> amb, und wie äußern sich dann das problem?
<NTQ> Hi. Ich habe seit heute folgendes Problem: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/420488/
<amb> eine Softwareinstallation klappt nicht obwohl die software sogar schon auf 14.04 läuft
<kubine> Title: NTQ › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<NTQ> Failed to fetch http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-updates/main/i18n/Translation-en  Hash Sum mismatch
<NTQ> Was kann man dagegen tun?
<mrkramps> NTQ, ein wenig warten und die paketquellen erneut aktualisieren
<NTQ> Das letzte mal hab ich das um 9:55 Uhr gemacht
<NTQ> mrkramps: 
<mrkramps> NTQ, ich gehe trotzdem davon aus, dass es kein problem auf deinem gerät ist, sondern seitens des spiegelservers
<mrkramps> wenn es arg drängt, dann ändere in den einstellungen der verwenden server für die paketquellen
<NTQ> Nein, es drängt nicht
<NTQ> Okay. Ich habe das schon mal letztes Jahr gehabt, aber ich weiß nicht mehr, was ich da getan hba.
<mrkramps> vermutlich sind die server gerade beim synchronisieren
<mrkramps> so zumindest die vermutung im forum
<NTQ> Ei gut
<NTQ> danke
<mrkramps> und ich muss mich hier auch kurz synchronisieren … brb
<nunatak> guten abend!
<jokrebel> nunatak: Namd
<nunatak> habe gestern ubuntu 14.04 mit gnome shell installiert. als online-konto wollte ich meinen gmail-account verbinden. klappte auch. nur wird anschließend und beim systemstart immer wieder nach dem passwort gefragt um es im schlüsselbund zu speichern. dabei wird aber behauptet, dass es nicht korrekt sei, was definitiv nicht der fall ist.
<nunatak> und zweite auffälligkeit: nautilus schafft es nicht ordner vor dateien anzuzeigen, egal was ich in den dateimanager-optionen einstelle. haken bei "Ordner vor Dateien" gesetzt oder nicht, immer das selbe.
<nunatak> irgendwer eine idee was das angeht?
<k1l_> mach mal den evolution sync aus.
<nunatak> ich jetzt?
<k1l_> also den kalender sync mit evolution im online accounts menue
<nunatak> evolution benutze ich eh nicht sondern thunderbird. gmail habe ich nur für die kontakte als online-konto
<nunatak> ok
<nunatak> kalender sync bei online-konten meinst du?
<k1l_> <k1l_> also den kalender sync mit evolution im online accounts menue
<nunatak> k1l_, jep! mal sehen ob die passwort frage jetzt wieder kommt. danke!
<nunatak> nautilus sieht zwar in gnome shell ganz schön aus, aber der optionsumfang ist dann doch eher schäbig. dann doch lieber thunar, was? da klappt es auch mit ordner vor dateien. gibt es eigentlich eine möglichkeit caja allein zu installieren, oder den kompletten mate-desktop?
<k1l_> nunatak: gnome hat nautilus so beschnitten, weil sie der meinung sind, dass di euser das alles nicht brauchen
<nunatak> soso, meinen sie das. einer der gründe warum ich in den letzten paar jahren überwiegend xfce benutzt habe.
<nunatak> aber schick ist die gnome shell ja trotzdem. benutze ich halt thunar oder dolphin. 
<nunatak> Kann damit jemand was anfangen: Error unlocking /dev/sdh1: Error spawning command-line `cryptsetup luksOpen "/dev/sdh1" "luks-14fbeecb-283a-454f-8c5a-464c41ee7817" ': Failed to execute child process "cryptsetup" (No such file or directory) (g-exec-error-quark, 8)
<nunatak> Bekomme ich gemeldet, wenn ich auf mein verschlüsseltes, externes Laufwerk zugreifen will
<nunatak> cryptsetup kann nicht ausgeführt werden. wieso?
<nunatak> ahja, habs schon. cryptsetup muss installiert werden. logisch.
<k1l_> jo
<Sonic_> Guten abend zusammen
<Sonic_> Kann mir jemand mit dem automatischen Einbinden von NTFS-Platten helfen, bitte?
<k1l_> wo haperts denn?
<Sonic_> ich habe die Platten im fstab eingetragen, doch beim Neustart sagt er, Platte kann nicht gemeountet werden
<k1l_> mach mal ein "sudo mount -a" und zeig den fehler bitte in einem pastebin
<Sonic_> Helf mir auch mal bitte mit dem Pastebin ^^
<k1l_> einfach im terminal alles kopieren, auf paste.ubuntuusers.de kopieren, abschicken, den neuen link hier zeigen
<nils_2> guck mal im topic : http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<kubine> Title: Neuer Eintrag › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Sonic_> Ich arbeite mit Putty. Kann der auch kopieren?
<k1l_> ja.
<k1l_> bist du auf windows und arbeitest über ssh an einem anderen rechner?
<Sonic_> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/420493/
<kubine> Title: mount › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Sonic_> Genau. Ich bin "noch" auf Windows
<k1l_> ach du jemine
<Sonic_> ^^
<k1l_> häng die platte mal an einen rechner mit windows und lass die von windows überprüfen. dann vor dem ausstecken vorher unter windows sicher entfernen und nicht einfach abziehen
<Sonic_> Jede einzelne?
<k1l_> sind das datenpartitionen?
<Sonic_> Es sind alles einzelne Platten
<Sonic_> 8 insg.
<k1l_> alles usb platten?
<Sonic_> Nein eingebaut ^^ Wird ein Fileserver
<k1l_> ist da was drauf? ist da ein OS drauf? waren die vorher woanders dran?
<Sonic_> Es war mal ein Windowsserver. Auf einer Platte ist noch ein system drauf
<Sonic_> auf den anderen Daten
<k1l_> scheint so als wenn die ntfs platten dann noch den windows fastboot modus aktiviert haben und deswegen jetzt meckern
<Sonic_> Mist... Was soll ich machen?
<k1l_> am einfachsten ist das wohl die mit einem windows zu booten und diesen schnell-reboot modus auszumachen.
<k1l_> ich gucke gerade ob das auch anders geht
<Sonic_> Also ich konnte die manuell mit -ro mounten
<Sonic_> Eine ging auch ohne
<k1l_> ja. das hilft einem nur nicht so viel, wenn man auf datenplatten mal was speichern will
<Sonic_> Da hast du recht
<Sonic_> Was ist dieser schnellbootmodua?
<Sonic_> AHCI?
<jokrebel> fastboot
<k1l_> das ist ein setting von windows, damit das schneller bootet. da wird kram auf der festplatte gespeichert
<k1l_> guck mal ob ntfsfix hilft. probier das aber erst bei einer platte, wo nicht die wichtigsten daten drauf sind :) http://askubuntu.com/questions/439634/unable-to-mount-ntfs-hard-drive-partition-the-disk-contains-an-unclean-file-sys/532753#532753
<kubine> Title: boot - Unable to mount NTFS hard drive partition "The disk contains an unclean file system" - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<Sonic_> ok mom
<Sonic_> Kann ich sehen, was auf welcher Platte ist?
<k1l_> du kannst die -ro mounten zum gucken. dann aber wieder unmounten for dem "fixen"
<Sonic_> Alles klar... Ok. Ich teste ^^^
<Sonic_> Er sagt processed successfully
<k1l_> welche dev/sdxy war das jetzt?
<Sonic_> sdf1
<Sonic_> Ich konnte auch nur mit -o mounten
<k1l_> da hat er vorher auch nicht gemeckert. nur bei sdd1, sdb1 sda1 sdc1
<k1l_> (vlt ist sie aber nicht in der fstab drin)
<Sonic_> Ich versuche das fixen mal mit einer andern
<Sonic_> egal auf die Daten ^^
<Sonic_> Ich habe es jetzt mit sdb1 gemacht
<Sonic_> auch erfolgreich
<k1l_> dann guck mal mit "sudo mount -a" und guck ob er bei sdb1 immenroch meckert
<Sonic_> nicht mehr....
<Sonic_> Ich checke mal eben, ob noch alle daten da sind
<Sonic_> Alles noch da... Dann mache ich das mal eben mit den anderen Platten auch noch
<Sonic_> Jetzt meckert er auch nicht mehr, bei mount -a
<Sonic_> Ich versuche mal einen restart
<Sonic_> Restart hat auch funktioniert... Sehr gut.. Vielen Dank
<Sonic_> Darf ich dir auch eine Frage zu einer anderen Distribution stellen?
<k1l_> im offtopic :)
#ubuntu-de 2014-11-05
<Chrisss> Hi everybody! I am a private investigator currently working on a case involving fraudlent Trip Advisor-reviews. I stumbled upon a german review, that I would like to know or at least get a hint if it is written by a native german speaker or if somebody just used a "translation service"
<Chrisss> Would anyone have the time to take a quick peak? it would just take 10 second 
<Chrisss> This is a screenshot: http://www.ladda-upp.se/files/2014/b124218.png
<Chrisss> I read german in high-school, but I forgot a fair bit. Feel a bit shamed over myself now, haha.
<Chrisss> This is the link: http://www.ladda-upp.se/bilder/xwxbfyxpocgveu
<kubine> Title: german - Ladda-upp.se (at www.ladda-upp.se)
<zmijunkie> Hallo - ich komme von der FreeBSD Welt und dort gibt es die Möglichkeit sich eine Liste mit installierten Pakete mit Sicherheitsproblemen per "pkg audit" anzeigen zu lassen - gibt es so etwas in der Art für Debian und Ubuntu ? - Danke
<Fuchs> zmijunkie: so weit ich weiss gibt es das nur via third party Skripte, welche die Debian / Ubuntu security notices auswerten
<Fuchs> gentoo und Red Hat haben das auch, ubuntu afaik nicht. 
<Fuchs> natuerlich kann man einfach schauen, welche Pakete via security Quelle einfliessen. Oder von Hand die security notices lesen (oder via rss feed) 
<Fuchs> sonst gibt es Dinge wie  https://github.com/ahupp/debian-security-check   (laesst sich relativ trivial auf Ubuntu anpassen) 
<kubine> Title: ahupp/debian-security-check · GitHub (at github.com)
<zmijunkie> danke
<Fuchs> keine Ursache
<k1l_> zmijunkie: ubuntu.com/usn sind die hinweise, welche paket updates es wegen security issues gibt
<emi_> hi, kann mir jemand sagen, ob ich ohne weiteres mein firefox deinstallieren kann, wenn firefox erweiterung: unity integration und ubuntu online-konten erweiterung gleichzeitig gelöscht wird? firefox funktioniert bei mir nicht richtig und ich möchte es neu installieren....das ist der grund.
<dasjoe> emi_: Programme neu installieren, weil sie nicht richtig funktionieren ist üblicherweise der falsche Ansatz. Besser ist's, wenn du dein Benutzerprofil von Firefox einmal umbenennst, das sollte unter ~/.mozilla liegen
<emi_> dasjoe_: danke für den hinweis, wo finde ich denn ~/.mozilla?
<dasjoe> emi_: das ist eine Pfadangabe. ~ ist dein Heimverzeichnis, also zB "/home/emi_/". Darin ist das versteckte (Punkt davor, daher versteckt) Verzeichnis ".mozilla"
<emi_> dasjoe_: ok, wo gebe ich das denn ein bei ubuntu, um das zu finden?
<RobBurkeOne> Hi, könnte mir mal jemand bei einem Farbprofil-Problem helfen?
<RobBurkeOne> ich hab gestern über das Farbe-Modul in den Systemeinstellungen ein angeblich passendes icc-Profil für mein Display geladen. Jedoch war ich ganz und garnicht mit den Resultat zufrieden und hab es zurückgestellt. Nun jedoch sind meine Farben nach einen Neustart wieder verstellt, und ich bekomme nicht mehr das Original eingestellt.
<ostcar> hallo, ich habe dummerweise verschiedene Dateien aus meinem Home verzeichnis gelöscht und versuche gerade diese aus meinem Backup zurück zu spielen. Kann mir jemand von euch sagen wo der Gnome-Schlüsselbund im Dateisystem liegt?
<testdr> ostcar: meinst Du das:  .local/share/keyrings/
<faraway> Ich habe gerade die Server Version von 14.04.1 frisch installiert. Wenn ich „apt-get update“  aufrufe bekomme ich „W: Fehlschlag beim Holen von bzip2: ….. Hash-Summe stimmt nicht überein“. wie kann ich das Lösen?
<faraway> was ich bereits probiert habe ist ein „sudo rm -fR /var/lib/apt/lists/*“  gefolgt von einem „sudo apt-get update“
<TheInfinity> faraway: welche url steht hinter bzip2?
<faraway> Da steht: /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/de.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_trusty-updates_universe_i18n_Translation-en
<dadrc> anderen updateserver nehmen
<dadrc> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<kubine> Title: Mirrors : Ubuntu (at launchpad.net)
<faraway> hat funktioniert. Danke.
<dreamon> Hab hier ein 12.04. Er bootet in einen schwarzen Bildschirm. Bin dann im Recovery Mode auf Netzwerk aktivieren und wollte dann die Packete Prüfen. Leider bleibt er beim aktivieren von Netzwerk hängen in der Konsole. (Recovery Konsole)
<dadrc> Und ohne geht?
<dreamon> dadrc, Ohne recovery konsole weiss ich nicht wie ich es aktivieren könnte.. 
<dreamon> sudo ifconfig eth0 up zeigt eth0 kein passendes Gerät gefunden
<dadrc> aber bis dahin geht der recoverymodus?
<tobi_> Schönen Guten abend meine Herren, habe da ein anliegen undzwar geht es um den Befehl "find" & um folgende -name parameter "[^.]*" kann mir jemand erklären wofür die escapesequenzen stehen ?
<dadrc> suduyua93, [] macht 'ne Gruppe auf, ^ negiert, . ist ein Punkt :)
<suduyua93> hey danke dir für die schnelle antwort :)
<Fuchs> ist ein regulaerer Ausdruck, damit Du suchen kannst.  * ist die Anzahl, das ist beliebig  (also 0 oder mehr) 
<suduyua93> aber wofür erstellt es eine gruppe?
<dadrc> Da könnten noch mehr Zeichen als nur der Punkt drin sein
<suduyua93> ja ich weiß. z.b. "rm *.sh" löscht alle dateien die mit .sh enden
<Fuchs> suduyua93: ziemlich sicher sucht das nach allem, was keinen Punkt drin hat, also z.B. kein name.ext 
<Fuchs> wenn es nun ^[^.]  gewesen waere, haette es imo mehr Sinn ergeben in einem find 
<dadrc> Alles, was nicht mit 'nem Punkt anfängt
<Fuchs> eben
<Fuchs> das waere sinnvoller gewesen.  [^.]* tut das nicht. Das sagt einfach mal generisch kein Punkt, es sei denn, find packt da automagisch ein "Anfang des Strings" hin, 
<dadrc> Tut es
<Fuchs> dann sucht es alles ausser versteckte Dateien / Ordner, ja 
<suduyua93> ah dann verstehe ich den sinn dahinter jetzt auch. undzwar war das ein skript welches dateien in unterverzeichnisse kopieren soll.. aber nicht in versteckte. versteckte verzeichnisse fangen ja mit "." punkt an
<dreamon> dadrc, Recovery moduse zeigt das menu noch an. komme auch in die root konsole. Nur eben kann ich das netzwerk nicht aktivieren. und beim Resume wird er dann dunkel.
<dreamon> Kiste hat eine Ati grafikkarte ich vermute das es daran hängt
<dadrc> dreamon, steht die Netzwerkkarte denn in lshw drin?
<dreamon> dadrc, da steht was von eth1 und eth2
<dadrc> dann ist es zumindest kein wunder, dass eth0 nicht funktioniert.
<dreamon> dadrc, hab nun ifconfig eth1 und 2 up gemacht..
<jokrebel> sind denn da 2 Netzwerkkarten verbaut?
<dreamon> Jetzt zeigt ifconfig es an.. leider ohne IP
<dreamon> jokrebel, eigentlich nicht.. Ist ein Laptop..
<dreamon> bin gerade in die Konsole und hab mal ein sudo apt-get purge fglrx* ausgelöst. Er sagt: Es wird keine Sperre für schreibgeschützte Sperrdatei /var/lib/dpkg/lock verwendet. Schreiben nach /var/cache/apt/ nicht möglich. Paketliste konnte nicht eingelsen oder geöffnet werden
<dreamon> Da scheint eine schreibsperre zu sein.. wo kommt denn die her.
<jokrebel> dreamon: Vielleicht läuft noch ein anderer Update-Prozess. Schau mal in den Prozessen. zB. mit top
<jokrebel> dort dann Augen auf nach dpkg und apt
<dreamon> jokrebel, Ich bin ja in der Recovery Konsole.. da hätte ich mir selbst den Process gesperrt.. oder sehe ich das falsch?
<dreamon> Hab rebootet jetzt purge er.. 
<dreamon> Ohje.  Fehler beim Beartbeien von fglrx (--Purge) Unterprozess installiertes post-removal-script gab den Fehlerwert 1 zurück. mal schauen ob das gutgeht
<jokrebel> dreamon: Wenn man zb. ein update durch einfaches ausschalten abwürgt würde das ggf. beim nächsten boot wieder gestartet werden. Ich weis es jetzt nicht sicher, aber ich vermute, dass das auch für ein booten ins Recovery gilt.
<jokrebel> dreamon: Denke Du bist auf nem guten Weg eher noch mehr kaputt zu machen.
<dreamon> jokrebel, Irrtum. Hab zum ersten mal wieder ein Bild :) 
<jokrebel> Netzwerk auch ;-)
<jokrebel> ?
<dreamon> Netzwerk (Lan) geht auch. :)
<dreamon> Ein dist-upgrade meldet auch keine Fehler.. schon merkwürdig
<jokrebel> dann als erst nochmal ein "sudo apt-get uodate && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" in nem PasteBin herzeigen bitte.
<tuor-mobile> update nicht uodate..
<tuor-mobile> denk ich mal
<jokrebel> richtig
<dreamon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8838854/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<dreamon> update ist doppelt gepastet
<suduyua93> wie kann man eine datei die als parameter für ein skript übergeben wird auf vollständigkeit und lesbarkeit(rechte) prüfen?
<dreamon> Scheint mal wieder ein Grafikproblem zu sein.
<koegs> suduyua93: ohne weitere infos gehe ich von einem bash-script aus, also: http://wiki.bash-hackers.org/commands/classictest
<kubine> Title: The classic test command [Bash Hackers Wiki] (at wiki.bash-hackers.org)
<suduayua93T> koegs, ich danke dir !
<suduayua93T> in welche $ wird bei einem SKriptaufruf der parameter KOMPLETT eingespeichert sodass ich diesen dann im SKript selber weiter benutzen kann ?
<suduayua93T> bsp: Datei in Unterordner kopieren.. möchte davor gerne prüfen ob die datei existiert. & da diese als Parameter übergeben wird wäre es ja logisch " if [ -x $filename ]" zu prüfen
<suduayua93T> ok in $0 dann ..
<dadrc> suduayua93T, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell/Bash-Skripting-Guide_f%C3%BCr_Anf%C3%A4nger#Parameter-an-ein-Skript-uebergeben
<kubine> Title: Bash-Skripting-Guide für Anfänger › Shell › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> $0 ist der Name des Skriptes selber, das hilft dir wahrscheinlich nicht weiter.
<suduayua93T> ja $1 wirds dann sein.
<suduayua93T> danke für den Link
<suduayua93T> so habe es fast geschafft.. nur warum lässt sich eine datei die ich mich "touch a" angelegt habe, und diese als parameter überge nicht kopieren? habe auf prüfung ob die Datei existiert "if [ -x $1 ]" ne echo ausgabe die besagt das diese NICHT existiert..
<suduayua93T> nachdem ich "chmod +x" gesetzt habe wird die datei aber erkannt und das skript läuft problemlos
<suduayua93T> kann ich also nur dateien in skripte "benutzen" die das Execute FLAG gesetzt haben ?
<suduayua93T> weil "rw" sind sie ja..
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Du kannst grundsätzlich auch nur lesbare Dateien "als Script benutzen" - die Rechte entscheiden nicht darüber, was eine Datei ist.
<suduayua93T> ja aber warum wird bei dem skript eine datei die ich mittels "touch a" erstellt habe nicht benutzt ?
<suduayua93T> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8839557/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<suduayua93T> prüfe ich falsch ?
<marcus_> Hallo. Kennt noch jemand dieses merkwürdige Phänomen, daß der Arbeitsflächenumschalter bei xubuntu wenn man compiz verwendet so seltsam schmal wird?
<jokrebel> suduayua93T: Die Datei heißt a und ist leer. Was soll da "benutzt" werden?
<dasjoe> suduayua93T: http://www.shellcheck.net/
<kubine> Title: ShellCheck Online shell script analyzer (at www.shellcheck.net)
<teepee> suduayua93T: "anzahl+=1"  macht vermutlich nicht das was gemeint ist
<suduayua93T> (anzahl++)
<suduayua93T> ?
<teepee> einfach mal probieren?
<suduayua93T> dasjoe, danke vielmals! echt super der Link
<suduayua93T> teepee, ja bin dabei :)
<marcus_> Hat keiner eine Idee woher das kommen könnte?
<marcus_> ich hab mal ein Photo gemacht:
<marcus_> http://i58.tinypic.com/wt87ef.png
<jokrebel> marcus_: Also ich weis, dass sich der SystemLoadIndicator merkwürdig schmal gibt, aber ob das an compiz liegt? Ich dachte das ist bei XFCE gar nicht in Betrieb.
<marcus_> jokrebel: also man kann es einstellen, sowohl beim xfce eigenen fenstermanager als auch bei compiz
<marcus_> jokrebel: beim xfwm4 hat er die normale größe
<marcus_> jokrebel: das ist aber nicht der SystemLoadIndicator sondern der Arbeitsflächenumschalter 
<marcus_> jokrebel: bei mir macht compiz seltsamerweise aus einem Arbeitsflächenfenster 4 kleine schmale. Beim xfwm4 wird das ganz normal angezeigt, wie damals bei Gnome2.x
<gandaroo> Hey
<gandaroo> Weiß jemand was der Befehl ist mit dem man bei 14.04 das tmpfs initialisiert?
<koegs> mount?
<gandaroo> Ratest du jetzt?
<koegs> nö
<gandaroo> Ja ja "rätst"
<koegs> also ich mounte ein tmpfs mit mount
<koegs> besser so?
<gandaroo> Wie benutzt man Mount dazu?
<koegs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/RAM-Disk_erstellen
<kubine> Title: RAM-Disk erstellen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<koegs> Wiki delivers!
<koegs> wahlweise rate ich mal, du willst auf sowas hinaus http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SSD/Auslagerung#Verlagerung-von-tmp
<kubine> Title: Auslagerung › SSD › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<gandaroo> Das eigentliche Problem ist dass ich meinen Grafiktreiber geändert habe und deshalb nichts mehr tun kann wenn ich normal Boote.
<koegs> was soll das mit tmpfs zu tun haben?
<gandaroo> Wenn ich im recovery modus jetzt versuche den Treiber zu deinstallueren kommt
<gandaroo> Unable to create temporary file in /tmp
<gandaroo> touch /tmp/foo 
<gandaroo> cannot touch foo read-only file system
<koegs> ja dann rw mounten
<gandaroo> Fehler im wiki
<jokrebel> warum? 
<gandaroo> Da fehlt das none im ersten befehl
<jokrebel> gehts etwas genauer?
<gandaroo> Ramdisk erstellen heißt der Artikel
<gandaroo> Nächstes Problem... Angeblich ist / read only
<gandaroo> Aber bei 'Mount' steht /dev/sda3 on / type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<jokrebel> gandaroo: Und wo soll da ein "none" hingehören Deiner Meinung nach? Und warum?
<jokrebel> gandaroo: Dachte Du bist im Recovery-Mode? Das kann man doch dann gar nicht vergleichen.
<gandaroo> Was vergleichen?
<gandaroo> Bei Mount muss ein device und ein Ordner angegeben werden
<gandaroo> Da steht jetzt nut der ordnet
 * jokrebel denkt, der Artikel RAM-Disk-erstellen ist nicht drauf ausgelegt aus dem Recovery-Modus heraus durchgeführt zu werden.
<gandaroo> Ich bin längst schon weiter
<gandaroo> Das tmpfs habe ich schon erstellt
<gandaroo> Aber ich kann auf / keine Dateien andern
<jokrebel> gandaroo: Viel Glück bei was auch immer Du da wie tust.
<gandaroo> Vielen dank bist eine große Hilfe
<gandaro> jokrebel: also ich hab mein problem gefixt
<jokrebel> gandaroo: Da ich noch nicht mal nachvollziehn kann, was Du da gerade warum rumfummelst bleibt mir nur ein ... gern geschehn. Ich fragte mehrfach und bekam Bruchstücke. Sachen aus Nasen ziehn nmacht keinen Spaß
<gandaro> jokrebel: mein X-Server hat nicht mehr gestartet, weil mein Grafiktreiber sich nicht richtig installiert hat. Dann wollte ich den alten Grafiktreiber wiederherstellen und bin in Recovery-Modus, damit ich überhaupt eine Shell bekomme
<gandaro> und im Recovery-Modus gibt es aus standardmäßig kein read-write auf / und kein /tmp
<gandaro> was mich verwirrt hat, und weshalb ich erst das zeug nicht zurücksetzen konnte
<koegs> dann nopaste doch mal die aktuelle ausgabe von "mount"
<jokrebel> gandaro: Im Recovery-Mode kann man eine Root-Konsole öffnen soweit ich mich erinnere. Und die ist dann auch schreibbar.
<gandaro> koegs: ist schon alles wieder vorbei
<gandaro> jokrebel: hab ne root-konsole im recovery mode geöffnet
<gandaro> ich dachte das wäre der recovery mode ...
<jokrebel> gandaro: Was es allerdings mit RAM-Disk-erstellen deshalb auf sich hatte hab ich nicht begriffen. Weil da drum gings ja zuerst.
<gandaro> :P
<gandaro> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/RAM-Disk_erstellen?action=diff&new_rev=763323&rev=737522
<kubine> Title: Unterschied › RAM-Disk erstellen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<setra> higgins, kennt sich jemand mit openvswitch network konfiguration des systems aus?
<setra> hello, kennt sich jemand mit openvswitch network konfiguration des systems aus?
<tuor-mobile> setra: falls du es in Kombination mit libvirt verwendest kann das libvirt selbst.
<setra> tuor-mobile, leider hab ich ein problem, nämlich ich hab 3 bridges INT, EXT und WIFI. einfach hinzugefügt alles gut, jeweils ein physical pörtchen zu jeder bridge sonst nichts... somit sollte mein server voll isoliert sein und nur von der konsole aus zu bedienen sein.... NÖ ich kann gemütlich rein... wo sollte ich anfangen zu schaun?
<rentier_> Wieso sehe ich eigentlich nie Werbung auf Youtube und mein Kumpel mit seinem Mac hat dauernd welche drin?
<rentier_> Liegt das am Linux?
<setra> rentier_, liegt an deiner firewall
<rentier_> setra, <Zweifel anmeld>
<setra> rentier_, squid machts möglich
<phillip> rentier_: liegt daran das er einem mac hat. Den Leuten kann man teuer verkaufen.
<k1l> oder am adblocker
<setra> k1l, wäre zu offensichtlich...
<phillip> aber Linux blockt da nichts automatisch oder so. Falls du das dachtest.
<rentier_> setra, Squid hab ich nie angefasst, ich halte es für ausgeschlossen, dass das einfach nach der Installation so perfekt läuft
<setra> rentier_, kommt drauf an was du so "einfach" installiert hast...
<k1l> man könnte vlt denken, dass youtube den browser agent ausliest und den apple jungs mehr werbung anzeigt. aber das ist halt kein ubuntu problem.
<rentier_> phillip, ich denk wenig, aber wundere mich halt schon. Für mich ist Youtube ein völlig werbefreies Medium.
<rentier_> deswegen bin ich auch immer so geschockt, wenn ich ein Video auf sueddeutsche.de anklicke
<rentier_> (noch BEVOR der Inhalt kommt, der meist seinerseits schockierend schlecht ist)
<rentier_> setra, stimmt schon, der Fucking Bildschirmschoner hab ich auch nicht angefasst und der ist hartnäckiger als Kackerlaken
<setra> vielleicht liegts am YT, browser detection if linux then leave him alone else berieselung
<rentier_> es scheint tatsächlich der Adblocker zu sein.
<rentier_> Adblock+ "Blockiert nervige Videowerbung auf YouTube, "
<rentier_> das war wirklich zu einfach
 * k1l erhält 100 gummipunkte, rentier_ bekommt die 100 punkte abgezogen
<rentier_> meh
<rentier_> als Linuxnutzer ist man doch in der Regel als IT-Guru verschrien und hat entsprechend fürstliche Honorarsätze, da müsste man doch GERADE Zielgruppe sein
<k1l> rentier_: ---> #ubuntu-de-offtopic 
<setra> also wie sieht es mit meiner networking issue aus? hat jemand dazu was ? hinweis etc. willkommen 
<setra> tuor-mobile, ja wenn irgendwas automatisch gehen würde :-) ausser die deautomatisierung. ich habs gelesen, wenn man im ovs eine bridge hinzufügt dann sollte sie wie durch ein wunden im virsh zu sehen sein...dem war aber nicht so. somit hatte ichhand anzulegen -> ubuntu 14.04
<setra> weis jemand wie ich einen virtual machine host 100% vom netzwerk isoliere, so das man nur noch manuell zur konsole gehen muss um etwas zu verändern
<bekks> Konfiguriere keinen Netzwerkadapter in deiner VM.
<setra> bekks, alle netzwerkadapter(A,B,C) sind auf manuell, die briges(bA,bB,bC) und haben eine IP. Im ovs haben die bridges (ovsbA,ovsbB,ovsC) die ports der bridges(bA,bB,bC) und die der nics(A,B,C). somit hab ich 3 bridges am ovs, kann mich aber trotzdem gemütlich reinconnecten via ssh. warum?
<setra> mit dem setup sollte ich 3 vollständig voneinander getrennte bridges haben, wie isoliere ich die bridges (multihoming) von der konsole, bzw. wie kann ich dem system/host eine zuweisen?
<testdr> setra: k.A. - aber bei qemu gibt es bei der option -net den Zusatz restrict=off und dann soll es keine automatische Netzwerkverbindung zum "guest" geben
<setra> mir geht es nicht um qemu, sondern um den rechner der 3netzwerkkarten hat (physikalisches maschinderl) der multihoming bastard, dem ich das alles wegnehmen will. so das man nur noch über die konsole an die virtuellen maschinen kommt
<testdr> setra: ähm - das war das was ich zu qemu geschrieben habe - mit der Option wird da das automatische host-routing abgeschaltet auch dann, wenn im guest ein network-device konfiguriert wurde.
<setra> ok... sorry. wo finde ich diese net(ten) optionen?  
<testdr> setra: bei qemu gibt es die Option -net und dazu gibt es weitere Optionen bis hin dazu was für ein device und z.B. welche ip-Adresse gesetzt werden soll.
<setra> ok, aber wo sollte ich das setzen? in einem konfig file oder im guest xml ? 
<setra> docs?
<bekks> Um das Routing abzuschalten braucht man kein qemu.
<bekks> Und wenn du den Rechner vom Netz trennen willst, zieh die Kabel.
<testdr> also geht es um das host-system und nicht um den guest! Mit Heißkleber die Buchsen verkleben?
<bekks> setra: Vielleicht erklärst du mal was du erreichen willst, und lässt dabei weg, wie du gedenkst das zu tun?
<setra> ein ubuntu14.04 server sollte  3 Nics besitzen, die voneinander unabhänging von 3 virtuellen maschinen bedient werden(libvirt) der host sollte nur durch physikalischen zugriff(konsole) wartbar sein
<bekks> Welchen Hypervisor verwendest Du?
<setra> libvirt
<setra> libvirt qemu+kvm
<bekks> Das ist eine Bibliothek, kein Hypervisor.
<bekks> qemu ist ein Emulator, KVM ein Hypervisor.
<setra> dann kvm
<bekks> Gut, das ist doch schonmal eine Aussage. :)
<setra> ok
<bekks> Um den Host vollständig von deinen VMs zu trennen, musst du die Netzwerkkarten dediziert an die VMs durchreichen. Sobald du Bridges verwendest hast du keine Trennung mehr.
<setra> oho, d.h. aber nicht das die ovs bridges das nicht können, sondern nur die, welche ich in der interfaces  config definiert hab
<bekks> Was sind "ovs bridges"?
<setra> ich verwende den openvswitch
<setra> ovs
<bekks> Sobald du eine Bridge auf deinem Host konfigurierst, und eine VM dranhängst, hast du keine Trennung mehr. Völlig wurst was du für Bridges verwendest.
<setra> oke... ich denke die antwort ist doof (für mich) ;-)
<bekks> Die Lösung kennst du ja schon ;)
<bekks> Dedizierte Interfaces für die VMs.
<setra> ok ich verstehe dein drängen dahingehend, aber du vergisst das ich den virtuellen switch verwende. (trotzdem hast du recht und ich danke für den wink mit dem nic)
<bekks> Du hast nicht verstanden was eine physikalische NEtztrennung bedeutet.
<bekks> Entweder willst du eine physikalische Trennung, und dann DARF der Host keinen physikalischen Zugang mehr zu dem Interface haben (dedizierte Netzwerkkarte, nicht BRidge), ODER du verwendest BRidges und hast keine physikalische Netztrennung mehr.
<setra> wohl wohl aber ich hab mich mit den sample configs reinreiten lassen, nun hast du mich wieder auf den rechten pfad geführt. meine vms sind eh supergetrennt, nur der error im brain is bridge in interfaces
<setra> yes sir... und ich muss ja keine bridges in der /etc/network/interfaces haben...pfff
<setra> bekks, meine bridge im ovs ist vom host isoliert, die IP's vergebe ich dann direkt in den vms, kann ich das überhaupt? einer nic über mehrere vm's verschiedene IP's vergeben
<bekks> Deine BRidge KANN im OVS nicht physikalisch isoliert sein, denn der OVS läuft auf deinem Host.
<bekks> Damit stelen sich alle weiteren Fragen dazu auch nicht mehr.
<setra> bekks, ich meine isoliert vom netzwerk!
<bekks> Deine Bridge KANN im OVS nicht physikalisch isoliert sein, denn der OVS läuft auf deinem Host.
<setra> bekks, ok wie darf ich es dann formulieren?
<bekks> Ungefähr so: "OVS bietet keine physikalische Netztrennung."
<bekks> Es ist ein _virtual_ Switch, daher gibt es da keine physikalische Trennung. Konzeptbasiert.
<setra> :-o, ich brauche aber eine netztechnische trennung, keinerlei möglichkeit, weder durch tools oder umstecken von kabeln, das netz A mit b od. c in verbindung gerät.
<bekks> Wenn du eine netztechnische Trennung brauchst, vergiss OVS und verwende dedizierte Netzwerkkarten pro VM.
<bekks> Und gegen den bösen Umstecker, der nachts umherschleicht, hilft nur die Entfernung aller Kabel.
<setra> schmunzel und das physikalische an/umstecken virtueller kabel ist ein problem.... somit ovs 
<bekks> Vergiss OVS.
<setra> bekks, verdammt, wieder hat er recht.
<bekks> So ein Mist. Das passiert mir dauernd. Entschuldigung.
<setra> alles verziehn
<setra> bekks, bist mein held :-)
#ubuntu-de 2014-11-06
<Fussel> hmpf, ab und zu schlägt bild bei den news doch durch
<bolder> moin ...
<burstfire> moin
<torexit> hallo
<bolder> hi torexit 
<torexit> ist es schlimm wenn ich benutzen windows?
<stevieh1> extrem
<bolder> wiso?
<LetoThe2nd> wenn es keine spezifische supportfrage gibt, das thema bitte gleich wieder beenden und in #ubuntu-de-offtopic weiter machen. danke.
<bolder> seit ein paar tagen häng ich hier ab, und mein eindruck ist das alle voll happy sein müssen, öhm weil so wenig supportfragen gestellt werden.
<stevieh1> bolder: drüben weiter reden
<bolder> wo ist das drüben, welches drüben meinst du? stevieh1 
<stevieh1> #ubuntu-de-offtopic 
<bolder> ok
<LupusE> g'morgen
<andrk> guten tag. ich kriege unter gparted, bei einem meiner usbsticks folgende fehlermeldung: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/raw/420503/ . kennt diese vielleicht jemand und könnte schnell helfen?
<LetoThe2nd> andrk: entweder du hast da mal ein iso oder irgendwie so was mit ner partitionstabelle die halt nicht zur stickgrösse direkt drauf ge-dd-t (das ist dann kein problem, musst halt neu partitionieren)
<LetoThe2nd> andrk: oder der stick ist putt (ob das ein problem ist, keine ahnung ;) )
<andrk> LetoThe2nd: hm, ich hab da echt vor kurzem eine iso per dd draufgeschoben. kannst du eventuell etwas damit anfangen, wenn gparted ausgibt: "neue partitionstabelle wurde erstellt, doch der kernel konnte über die änderung nicht benachrichtigt werden, da er scheinbar beschäftigt ist"?
<LetoThe2nd> andrk: kurzform: mussu rebooten.
<andrk> ok, mach ich
<setra> hallöchen
<setra> wie könnte ich vorgehen ,wenn ich eine WIFI nic in eine VM (hypervisor KVM ;-)) einbinden wollen würde. am liebsten wäre mir multihoming zu übergehen...
<BlackMage> warum habe ich memtest86+.elf und memtest86+.bin im /boot Ordner? welches ist neuer?
<jokrebel> bin = 2 ... elf = 11 <g>
<BlackMage> jokrebel: ?
<jokrebel> BlackMage: War n Witz. Von welchem Ubuntu mit welcher Grub-Version redest Du?
<BlackMage> jokrebel:  Ubuntu 14.10 und grub 2.02
<jokrebel> BlackMage: Weil ich hab hier nämlich nur eine Memtest-Version (zwar 2 Einträge bei einem steht "Konsole" mit dabei) aber die selbe Version.
<BlackMage> grub 2.02~beta2-15 um genau zu sein
<BlackMage> welches ist nun neuer .elf oder .bin?
<jokrebel> BlackMage: Wo steht da bei dir .elf und .bin? Zeig mal nen Screenshot. Ich find hier nichts vergleichbares.
<testdr> BlackMage: normalerweise ist keines neuer oder älter - das sind nur unterschiedliche Ausführbare Programme der gleichen Version, die da mittlerweile wären: altes x86er-Binary, linux-elf-executable, multiboot-binary
<BlackMage> jokrebel: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/420508/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> ach so die einträge im Bootmenü. Das ist wohl einmal für driekt und einmal (auch) für remote. Ruft aber vermutlich die gleiche Version auf. Kannst ja beim booten 2 verschiedene Auswählen 8einmal steht was von Konsole dabei) Im Programm selbst wirst Du aber vermutlich die selber Versionsnummer (Memtest86+ v4.20 ... links oben auf grünem Hintergrund) haben.
<jokrebel> BlackMage: siehe dazu auch http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/memtest
<kubine> Title: memtest › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Fussel> wie kommt nen beta-program in nen stable-zweig?
<Fussel> ah, hat sich erledigt
<jokrebel> Fussel: Lass uns teilhaben ;-)
<Fussel> wegen "grub 2.02~beta2-15 um genau zu sein" von BlackMage 
<marv_> Guten abend zusammen
<marv_> Ich möchte mit meinem kubuntu auf eine ssd platte umziehen.ich gehe nach der anleitung http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Ubuntu_umziehen vor. Ansich kein problem. Ich muss die neue ssd per USB/SATA converter anschließen und die daten kopieren. Ist die UUID über den converter die gleiche wie wenn ich sie direkt einbaue? Frage zwei:fdisk -l sagt mir ich habe noch eine platte /dev/mapper/cryptswap1. muss die auch kopiert werden?gibt es prob
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu umziehen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Fussel> eine swap muss eigentlich nicht kopiert werden, die ist nach reboot sowiso leer
<jokrebel> marv_: cryptswap hört sich stark nach Verschlüsselung an. Da ist dann das "Umziehn" soweit ich laß nicht ganz so einfach.
<Fussel> ja, aber es ist ne swap, also eigentlich sowiso nur müll
<marv_> Und wenn ich die cryptswap einfach nicht mitkopiere erstellt er dann einfach ne neue unverschlüsselt?
<marv_> oder startet er dann garnicht weil was fehlt=
<jokrebel> keine Ahnung was Du da für Ausgangssystem hast. Sollte da tatsächlich alles unverschlüsselt außer dem SWAP sein? (Sinn macht das jedenfalls nicht)
<marv_> Nein homeverzeichnis ist leider auch verschlüsselt :D brauchen tu ich es eigentlich nicht...hätte ich es bloß nicht ausgewählt bei der installation:D
<jokrebel> marv_: Dann (grade wenn Du _nun_ ne SSD nutzen willst) installier doch gleich besser neu.
<Fussel> einer der gründe warum ich da einfach die leute physikalisch davon abhalte sich auf meinem rechner einzulesen :D
<Fussel> anders hätte ich auch keine chance :D
<PachiriSuu> servus
<marv_> hm... ist wahrscheinlich die einfachste methode... hab schon überlegt die verschlüsselung rückgängig zu machen... aber dann noch kopieren...uuids ändern... da spart mir die neuinstallation einige zeit... Gibt es denn eine möglichkeit gewissen einstellungen (wlanpasswörter/installierte programme/aussehen des desktop(Taskleistenanordnung/Widgets/...) zu sichern und nach einer neuinstallation wieder zurückzusichern?
<Fussel> ich glaub, das ist ne aufgabe für tar, aber ich befüchte, der nimmt auch die verschlüsselung mit
<Fussel> mit apt könnte man wenigstens die instalierten programme zurückholen
<SonasuSuu> servus
<marv_> wie funktioniert das? also praktisch einmal eine liste aller installierten zusatzpakete erstellen und nach der neuinstallation anhand dieser liste automatisch alles wieder runterladen?
<Fussel> ja, so in etwa, aber für genaueres muss ich mich da auch erstmal einlesen, das macht man halt nicht so oft
<testdr> das zeigt die Liste der installierten Pakete an:   dpkg -l 
<testdr> daneben gibt es in tools wie synaptic Optionen sich ein script erstellen zu lassen für die installierten Pakete (ist gedacht um gleichartige Installationen vorzunehmen)
<marv_> ah cool ich schau mich mal um in synaptic
<testdr> und Userdaten umziehen - z.B auf Verschlüsselt oder weg, dazu gibt es im wiki.ubuntuusers.de sogar Hilfeseiten (Suchfunktion da)
<marv_> nutze muon, war gleich einer der ersten menüpunkte mit dem exportieren. danke für den tipp;)
<marv_> sichere gerade die wichtigen daten dann wird ne neuinstallation OHNE verschlüsselung gemacht...man weiß ja nie;D
<|Frodo|> hallo! habe probleme mit dem /ssh-agent/ unter kubuntu 14.4 LTS. wwas beinhaltet bei euch die zugehörige variable $SSH_AUTH_SOCK ?
<dadrc> Den Pfad zum SSH-Socket
<|Frodo|> dadrc: soviel zur theorie. und unter 12.4 habe ich da auch einen korrekten eintrag der art "SSH_AUTH_SOCK=/tmp/ssh-xxxxxxx/agent.xxxx". doch auf besagtem 14.4er rechner lautet der eintrag (seit kurzem?!? ist nicht meiner) "SSH_AUTH_SOCK=/tmp/keyring-2LXXXX/ssh", was meiner recherche nach auf den gnome-keyring verweist. was sucht der überhaupt unter kde? und, warum startet der "klassische" ssh-agent nicht mehr (taucht in der ...
<|Frodo|> ... prozeßtabelle nicht mehr auf)?
<jokrebel> wieso tmp? *vermut* verbogene Rechte
<|Frodo|> jokrebel: das die entsprechnenden sockets unter /tmp liegen ist mWn normal. fraglich ist, was de gnome-keyring da zu suchen hat. daher die frage an euch: habt ihr unter /kubuntu 14.4/ (immernoch) den klassischen /ssh-agent/ am laufen (zumindest in der prozeßübersicht) oder ist bei euch auch (nur noch) der gnome-keyruing aktiv?
<jokrebel> |Frodo|: Also bei mir wirft ein "echo $SSH_AUTH_SOCK" nen Pfad /run/user/keyring..../ssh zurück
<jokrebel> und eben nix mit /tmp/...
<|Frodo|> jokrebel: sorry, der "neue" inhalt der variable ist falsch wiedergegeben; halt nur aus dem gedächtnis. korrekt dürfte es derzeit "SSH_AUTH_SOCK=/run/user/1000/keyring-xxxxx/ssh" sein
<|Frodo|> jokrebel: ändert aber nix am grundsätzlichen problem: der gnome-keyring anstatt des ssh-agents. ist der tatsächlich unter _kde_ auch bei dir aktiv?
<testdr> |Frodo|: ssh-add  -l      geht bei Dir nicht? Liste der Einträge?
<jokrebel> |Frodo|: Hab hier kein KDE, aber /tmp klang falsch...
<jokrebel> |Frodo|: Aber wo siehst Du da einen _gnome_keyring? Ich seh da nur einen _keyring_ (ohne Gnome davor)
<jokrebel> |Frodo|: Und auf nem KDE ist das auch hier /run/user/keyring-..../ssh ... kein sterbenswörtchen von Gnome
<|Frodo|> testdr: obwohl der "echte" ssh-agent nicht als prozeß läuft, kann ich mittels ssh-add zwar keys hinzufügen und auflisten, bei der eigentlichen anwendung der keys hilft das aber nix. da verhält es sich, als sei nie ein key entsperrt worden.
<|Frodo|> jokrebel: meine (erste) recherchen brachten den socket-keyring-eintrag mit dem gnome-keyring in verbindung.
<|Frodo|> jokrebel: unter kde nutzt der rechner eingentlich kde-wallet für paßwörter und (zumindest bis vor dem einige zeit zurückliegenden upgrade auf 14.4 den "klassischen" ssh-agent für ssh-keys.
<jokrebel> |Frodo|: Erzähl doch vielleicht einfach mal das _eigentliche_ Problem welches Dich zu der Recherche bewogen hat.
<jokrebel> |Frodo|: Dies könnte in die Richtung gehn die Du suchst: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/17351/can-kwallet-manage-my-ssh-passwords
<kubine> Title: security - Can KWallet manage my ssh passwords? - Unix & Linux Stack Exchange (at unix.stackexchange.com)
 * |Frodo| ist derzeit am tel...
<|Frodo|> so,back
<jokrebel> gut'nacht
<|Frodo|> jokrebel: ich dachte, ich hätte das problem ausreichend skizziert. :-/  also nochmal in (hoffentlich) besseren worten: ich (bzw. besagter PC) nutze ausführlich ssh-keys für ssh- & scp-verbindungen. normalerweise sorgt der "ssh-agent" dafür, daß mittels "ssh-add" entsperrte ssh-keys ohne weitere passphrase-abfrage genutzt werden können. bisher (zumindest auf meinen 12.4er vergleichsrechnern) wird "ssh-agent" beim start der ...
<|Frodo|> ... KDE-oberfläche mitgestartet und $SSH_AUTH_SOCK entsprechend gesetzt.  ---  auf dem (vor einiger zei)t upgegradeten 14.4er Kubuntu-PC, auf dem zu 12.4er zeiten auch alles in sachen ssh-keys tadelos lief, verhält sich nun folkommen "falsch": der "ssh-agent" wird nicht mehr gestartet (und ist auch nicht mit pgrep auffindbar)
<|Frodo|> jokrebel: stattdessen habe ich nun diesen ominösen "keyring"-eintrag in SSH_AUTH_SOCK.
<bekks> Warum startest du dann ssh-agent nicht?
<|Frodo|> und die ssh-keys bleiben nicht mehr entsperrt, ja ssh-add ist defacto wirkungslos. :-(
<|Frodo|> bekks: per hand könnte ich ihn starten, klar. aber warum wird er auf einmal nicht mehr automatisch gestartet? da muß doch zumindest etwas in der sstem-configuration durcheinander gekommen sein. und warum habe ich (nun) unter KDE einen gnome-keyring in der prozeßliste?
<bekks> Schau doch nach, ob der warum auch immer aus der Autostartliste geflogen ist?
<|Frodo|> bekks: daher ja meine einleitende frage: ist es /unter/ /14.4/ normal, daß der ssh-agent wie bei diesem PC ausgetauscht wird/wurde, oder leigt hier keine "standard"-konfiguration mehr vor!?
<bekks> Wir wissen genau nichts über deine Konfiguration. In einer Standardkonfiguration wird überhaupt kein ssh-agent gestartet.
<|Frodo|> bekks: den entscheideneden punkt wißt ihr sehr wohl: bei mir wir a) kein ssh-agent gestartet und b) ist $SSH_AUTH_SOCK mit einem socket in /run/user/...keyring.. belegt.   --  standardkonfiguration: bisher wurde und wird auf allen meinen (12.4er) Kubuntu-installationen der ssh-sgant automatisch mitgestartet. also aus meiner sicht ist das schon für das standardverhalten.
<|Frodo|> bekks: ok, soweit bin ich bis jetzt: der gnome-keyring-daemon wird vom displaymanager LightDM automatisch mitgezogen. der "alte" KDM hingegen wollte vom gnome-keyring-daemon (noch) nix wissen.   ->>   da Kubuntu 12.4 (noch) standardmäßig auf KDM gesetzt hat, inzwischen aber alle ubuntu-varianten auf LightDM setzen, hat dich also die standardkonfiguration in diesem zusammenhang zwischenzeitlich geändert und der alte ssh-demon wurde ...
<|Frodo|> ... ersetzt.  -->>   daher war deine aussage zur standardkonfig etwas zu kurz gegriffen.
#ubuntu-de 2014-11-07
<burapz> who is the greatest german footballer in history?
<burapz> Beckenbauer?
<burapz> G Muller? Matthaus? Lahm? Kahn? Netzer?
<burapz> Sammer? Breitner?
<burapz> Rummenigge?
<pce> guten morgen idt 7:47
<bolder> moin ..
<pce> update base
<pce> yuhu
<DocNasenbaer> <)". ."(>
<DocNasenbaer>      ( (..) )
<DocNasenbaer>   ( (..) )
<blingbling> Hi ! Wo finde ich die Konfig-Files von NetworkManager für die Netzwerke und VPNs?
<leszek> blingbling: ich denke irgendwo hier: /etc/NetworkManager
<leszek> zumindest wenn es system-connections sind
<blingbling> Ja, nur wenn ich nur diese kopiere, wird keine Konfig auf dem Zielrechner angezeigt.
<blingbling> auch sehe ich keine Passworte
<leszek> blingbling: ne die werden dort auch nicht abgespeichert, sondern mit hoher wahrscheinlichkeit werden die passworte in gnome-keyring gespeichert
<blingbling> ok. und wo ist der?
<leszek> uff da fragst du mich was als plasma nutzer. Hmm... in ~/.config vermute ich mal
<leszek> lass mich mal meinen gnome laptop holen, da müsste das auch zu finden sein irgendwo
<leszek> blingbling: die keyrings von gnome-keyring liegen in ~/.local/share/keyrings
<blingbling> ok. vielen Dank.
<Mrokii> Hello. Ist es ohne Probleme möglich, Blu Ray Discs in Ubuntu abzuspielen? Die Infos die ich bisher im Netz gefunden hab sind widersprüchlich. Manche behaupten, es würde ganz einfach gehen, andere sagen man müsste die Filme erst rippen und auch immer Keys zu den Discs suchen. Was stimmt nun?
<leszek> Mrokii: bluerays habe ich bisher nur unverschlüsselte abgespielt. Bei verschlüsselten braucht man in der tat etwas tricks. Hier gibt es eigentlich eine gute Übersicht. Beachte hier den Hinweis zu VLC z.B. und der benötigten bibliothek. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Blu-Ray_wiedergeben?highlight=bluray
<kubine> Title: Blu-Ray wiedergeben › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<leszek> Mrokii: Und danke dem Gesetzgeber, dass ich dir da nicht viel mehr auskunft geben kann ohne mich in die gefahr zu begeben mich starfbar zu machen
<Mrokii> leszek: Okay, ich schau es mir mal an. Vielen Dank jedenfalls, ist ja schon mal was. :-)
<Mrokii> leszek: Ich hab mich mit den rechtlichen Feinheiten noch nicht so wirklich auseinandergesetzt, muss ich zugeben.
<leszek> Mrokii: ja manchmal ist es besser sich diesen ganzen Sumpf nicht anzutun. Halte schonmal eine Kotztüte und ein Pappfragezeichen bereit
<setra> hallo, hat jemand schon die spice-guest tools unter 14.04 desktop zum laufen gebracht in einer KVM umgebung?
<Mrokii> leszek: Dann lasse ich das vielleicht besser. :-D
<Hootch> Hi, wenn ich desktop share (remote steuerung, präsentation) unter Linux nutzen will - was verwende ich da am besten?
<jokrebel> Hootch: VNC nehm ich da
<jokrebel> Hootch: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VNC
<kubine> Title: VNC › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<|Frodo|> jokrebel: aber falls nicht ausgerechnet im (gesicherten) heimnetzwerk, dann aber bitte ssh-abgesichert!
<jokrebel> |Frodo|: Ja da hast Du recht. ( auch zur Info an Hootch )
<jokrebel> |Frodo|: Wobei ich für sowas zu nem entfernten Rechner eher nur ssh nutze oder wenns denn doch ein GUI-Programm sein muss das ganze per "ssh -Y" realisiere.
<|Frodo|> jokrebel: besser ist "ssh -X", restriktiver.
<|Frodo|> jokrebel: und ja, auch ich nutze primär screen over ssh. aber grade bei hilfe via i-net ist die anzeige des GUIs vom gegenüber manchmal essentiell.
<Hootch> jokrebel: ok vnc war früher lahm mit viel verzögerung. ist das besser geworden?
<|Frodo|> Hootch: kommt auf den verwendeten abtastmechnismus/übertragungsart an und natürlich auf den verfügbaren up-/download
<|Frodo|> Hootch: ich arbeite täglich damit, genauer gesagt mit dem gegenüber dem original stark verbesserten ssvnc. da ist auch gleich ssh mit eingebaut
<jokrebel> kannte ich noch gar nicht. Hier sogar im wiki erwähnt http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VNC#SSVNC
<kubine> Title: VNC › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Hootch> |Frodo|: danke :)
#ubuntu-de 2014-11-08
<knightshade> Hallo
<bekks> 220 service ready
<knightshade> O.o
<_moep_> bekks: hrhrhr
<bekks> 250 OK
<bekks> 221 closing channel
<ppq> /mode #ubuntu-de +b *!*@* ? ;)
<bekks> 220 service ready
<bekks> 250 OK
<bekks> 354 start mail input
<bekks>  :D
<Kotzmeister> Guten Morgen
 * |Frodo| stellt ne heiße kanne kaffee in den chan. :-)
<|Frodo|> Kotzmeister: auch moin
<Kotzmeister> gott sei dank :_
<Kotzmeister> :-)
<|Frodo|> *g*
<|Frodo|> Kotzmeister: also mit "gott" mußt du mich zwar nicht anreden; aber gern geschehen...  ;-)
<|Frodo|> Kotzmeister: kannst du gut englisch?
<Kotzmeister> es geht .......schreiben nicht so aber sprächen geht .......wieso fragst du =
<Kotzmeister> ?
<bolder> moin ...
<|Frodo|> Kotzmeister: geht um (super)korrekte englische formulierung. -> ich möchte die frage "Should I try signing with a gpg-key for xyz?" kürzen. ist "Should I try signing _as_ xyz?" korrekt oder eher mit _from_ oder _for_ ?
<_moep_> kommt drauf an, was du ausdrücken willst
<Kotzmeister> hm.....
<|Frodo|> _moep_: oh, noch mehr sind (schon) wach! :-) *_moep_auch einenkaffeebechergeb*
<|Frodo|> was ich ausdrücken will: also, das programm soll den anwender fragen, ob e abweichend vom ursprünglichen eingabe mit der (ersatz-)email xyz und zugehörigem key die mail signieren möchte.
<Kotzmeister> würde sagen _for_ 
<_moep_> as oder for, wobei IMHO for in dem Fall sprachlich besser klingt. 
<_moep_> btw: das sind offtopic themen :D
<|Frodo|> _moep_: ich hoffe du verzeihst mir angesichts der derzeitigen support-flut und der frühen stunde...  ;-)
 * |Frodo| wagt, noch die anknüpfende frage nach dem /verchlüsseln/ an einen empfänger-mail zu stellen: asu "Should I try encrypting to a gpg-key for xyz?" wird "Should I try encrypting _to_ xyz?" oder _for_?
<|Frodo|> oder könnte man als frage vom programm an den user das gänzlich anders (und kürzer) formulieren?
<_moep_> mach doch einfach nur kurz ein wort
<_moep_> "signieren" und "verschlüsseln"
<_moep_> gut das setzt vorraus, dass man weiß, was beides macht
<_moep_> manchmal verwirrt mehr text nur
<_moep_> KISS und so
<|Frodo|> _moep_: das modus wurde zuvor schon gewählt und steht fest. bei der ausführung stellt das programm nun fest, das ein passender key fehlt und versucht, einen erstzschlüssel bzw. absender-/empfänger-email vorzuschlagen. also "versuche xyz?" muß schon irgendwie drin sein.
<|Frodo|> _moep_: mit KISS ahst du natürlich grundsätzlich recht.
<jokrebel> manchmal verwirren auch zu viele "Enter" und zu viel zwischengesteuter "Offtopic" ;-)
<_moep_> hm das ist alles nicht so einfach es hat alles vor und nachteile
<_moep_> ich glaub das war bei enigmail, wo im angezeigt wurde, ob man den pubkey von b schon auf der platte hatte
<|Frodo|> so, ich denke "Should I try encrypting to <email>?" und "Should I try signing for <email>?" sind gut genug für heut morgen! :-) also ran an den code...
<vohoo> hallo, Ich nutze Ubuntu 14.10 mit xfce4 (xubuntu-) Desktop auf einem Netbook. Schläft nun der Rechner ein, dann wird der Bildschirm abgeschaltet. Zum Aufwachen drücke ich die "Space" und/oder "Return"-Taste und der Lüfter läuft an..., kurze Zeit später sehe ich den Mauszeiger. Allerdings bleibt der Bildhintergrund schwarz und die Maus zeigt auch eine Reaktion? Wie bekomme ich den Rechner wieder wach? 
<_moep_> normalerweise genau so
<_moep_> warum der bildschirm allerdings nicht neu startet dunno
<vohoo> _moep_: danke für die Gedanken...
<_moep_> schau mal im wiki mal nach den logs
<vohoo> habe es gerade noch mal getestet, Netbook -Stecker ab, Deckel zu - Deckel wieder auf - ENDE. Jetzt lange den EIN/AUS Knopf halten und dann neu starten....
<_moep_> hm ich wolte ihm grad den link schicken: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Energiesparmodi_mit_ACPI
<kubine> Title: Energiesparmodi mit ACPI › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<_moep_> der kommt sicher wieder
<zy3pD_m> Kann mir jemand sagen ob lubuntu-core ein metapaket ist?
<ppq> zy3pD_m, ist es, ja
<zy3pD_m> Thx
<ppq> zy3pD_m, man sieht das auch, wenn man eingibt: apt-cache show lubuntu-core
<ppq> oder apt show  lubuntu-core
<ppq> geht ja auch inzwischen.
<zy3pD_m> Ok kannte ich noch nicht
<SpeeFak> read -n1 -t3 -e -p "activate specific desktop icons ( computer / trash / home ) ? Y/N " -i "n" INPUT         mit dem e parameter läuft der timer nicht ab und ohne e parameter gibs kein default wert
<SpeeFak> hat da jmd ne lösung für ?
<subz3r0> apt show paketname?
<subz3r0> poow- tatsächlich. :)
<subz3r0> kann ich mir das längere tippen sparen :D
<subz3r0> ppq: wenn das "inzwischen" geht... wundert mich das... da man immer wieder hört, dass apt-get komplett abgeschafft werden soll und durch aptitude ersetzt werden soll...
<sash_> Umgekehrt.
<zufallodernicht> hi
<k1l> subz3r0: nope. apt-get soll eher auf apt umgestellt werden. aptitude ist schon länger als standard raus (und hat/hatte mal heftige probleme mit multiarch
<subz3r0> apt install geht auch?
<k1l> yep
<subz3r0> kann ich mir das -get sparen??
<subz3r0> ohh nice :)
<subz3r0> nur ubuntu? oder debian wide?
<k1l> http://mvogt.wordpress.com/2014/04/04/apt-1-0/   
<subz3r0> ne, geht nicht auf meinem root server(wheezy)
<sash_> Das ist ja richtig brauchbar. Konnte mir nie merken, was alles in apt-cache ist und was nicht.
<k1l> das ist halt am 4.2014 1.0 geworden. also wirds in 10 jahren in debian standard werden :)
<subz3r0> sash_: apt-cache tab tab... :)
<zufallodernicht> wo kann ich alles einfluss darauf nehmen welche dateien mit welchem programm geöffnet wird?
<subz3r0> rechte maustaste... eigenschaften...
<subz3r0> öffnen mit...
<zufallodernicht> funktioniert ja nicht
<zufallodernicht> wenn ich ein pdf öffnen will habe ich den dokumentenbetrachter als standard angegeben, es öffnet sich aber immer die gnome dokumentenvorschau :/
<zufallodernicht> bei xubuntu
<zufallodernicht> seit dem upgrade auf 14.10
<SpeeFak> wo isn der unterschied zwischen apt-get/cache und apt ?
<SpeeFak> apt is mit farbigem text und etwas andere formatierung soweit bin ich hier auch schon ;)
<setra> hallo, wie kann ich 2 netzwerksegmenter x.x.100.x mit x.x.10.x so miteinander verbinden , das ich alle hosts sehe und miteinander quatschen kann (auf shares zugreifen, etc.)
<bekks> Auf was für Shares?
<setra> und das  sage und schreibe bidirektional. ich denke es sollte mit ubuntu server nicht unmöglich sein.
<bekks> Auf was für Shares?
<subz3r0> setra: stichwort: routing
<subz3r0> auf beiden seiten...
<bekks> Was mit einigen Protokollen nicht funktionieren wird.
<subz3r0> die da wären?
<subz3r0> nfs und samba machen keine probleme
<subz3r0> kA was er sonst noch nutzen könnte :)
<setra> also  wo  soll ich ansetzen, weil ich hab eine maschine mit 3 netzwerkkarten, 1 als internettn, die 2 anderen sollen aufs internet zugreifen (works) nun sollen die 2 aufeinander zugreifen können
<subz3r0> Aber schliesse mich bekks frage an... was für shares? :)
<setra> daten/files/bytes/bits
<subz3r0> setra: mal nen netzplan...
<teepee> bonjour/avahi zum bleistift
<setra> samba/nfs um konkret zu sein
<bekks> setra: Du setzt bitte mit der NEnnung des Filesharing Protokolles an, dass du benutzen willst.
<bekks> Ah :)
<setra> bekks schon geschehn
<setra> hilft mir eine static route
<bekks> Konfigurier das Routing.
<subz3r0> ja hilft
<setra> A > B , B > A
<bekks> Richtig.
<bekks> Konfigurier das Routing.
<subz3r0> der server wird wohl ehh das gateway sein
<subz3r0> also für beide netze
<subz3r0> dann musste nur ne route auf dem server erstellen
<subz3r0> ip route add...
<setra> oktay, d.h. der gateway ist der server für beide einträge und jeweils das B>A und A<B
<setra> verdammt ,... natürlich A>B
<bekks> Das nennt man Router.
<setra> bekks, eh klar nur ich habs halt noch nie gemacht sondern mich immer drüber gemogelt mit einem "Router"
<bekks> setra: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Router
<kubine> Title: Router › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<setra> bitte hat jemand eine gscheidte Adresse für tut.... thx
<bekks> Ist übrigens der erste Treffer bei der Suche nach "Ubuntu Router".
<setra> ... immer der 2
<bekks> wat?
<setra> bekks, bist du ein ANN?
<bekks> Wasauchimmer.
<subz3r0> setra: openvswitch? Und weisst ned wie man routed? da haste aber noch viel vor :)
<subz3r0> openvswitch ist alles andere als trivial :D
<bekks> Openvswitch? :D Schön, dass du das umgesetzt hast - du wolltest eie physikalische Netztrennung haben, und jetzt setzt Du ein Routing auf. 
<bekks> Ich haltemich da einfach in Zukunft raus, das führt alles zu mix.
<bekks> *nix
<subz3r0> naja idelt da im chan :)
<setra> subz3r0, openvswitch is eine liebelei von mir und ein anderes projekt
<subz3r0> duw eisst aber schon das switching auf layer 2 geschieht und routing in der regel auf layer 3? :)
<setra> ihr seid alle so hardcore admins ich arbeite an der aussenschale... *neid*
<subz3r0> dann geh mal ins efnet und frag da im linux channel...
<subz3r0> mehr als nen RTFM kommt da meist nicht ;)
<setra> bekks, anderes  geschichtl. das übrigens so wie du sagtest mit strikter trennung gut funktioniert hat. openvswitch hab ich runtergetan und über macvtap verbunden. Unterm strich - funkt
<setra> subz3r0, efnet...?
<subz3r0> eines der ältesten ircnetze... oder das älteste... weiss nicht mehr genau
<oktay> efnet ist cool
<subz3r0> war ich schon paar jahre nimmer drin... aber egal.... off topic.... zum plauschen: #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<setra> rtfm... no problem wo fang ich am an...das ist wohl das  schwierigste, weil ohne entrypoint hängst irgendwo rum und kommst nit weiter?
<oktay> * Received a CTCP VERSION from Evdrone ^^
<subz3r0> setra: kannst mit dem TCP/IP Stack beginnen. :)
<bekks> setra: "macvtap" bedeutet, du hast nicht getan was ich Dir geraten hatte.
<setra> bekks, naja das war das direkteste was ich im virt-manager finden konnte?!
<bekks> Wie gesagt, ich halte mich aus der Nummer komplett raus, weil du die Antworten die man Dir gibt entweder nicht hören willst, oder einfach stumpf ignorierst. Ich mache bei solchen Spielchen leider nicht mit.
<subz3r0> leider? :D
<bekks> :P
<subz3r0> das impliziert du würdest aber gerne ;D
<setra> bekks ... bist trotzdem mein held
<subz3r0> pfff
<setra> subz3r0, leider... so ein stockholm syndrom gschichtl
<setra> bekks, hättest leider etwas  direkter indirekt instruieren müssen
<setra> dann wärs warscheinlich kein macvtap geworden
<setra> sondern ein ?!
<bekks> Ist mir egal. Ich werde Dich gar nicht mehr instruieren. Wenn Du andere Lösungen umsetzt, als die, nach denen Du fragst, ist das nicht mein Problem.
<bekks> Ende der Geschichte.
<subz3r0> ein wenig überheblich für jemand der hilfe sucht?
<setra> subz3r0, nicht wenn ich das opfer bin...
<subz3r0> Du hast klipp und klar von Becks und mir ne Antwort erhalten... Wenn Du dich nicht dran hälst, musste halt selbst sehen, wie du weiter kommst.
<subz3r0> .
<bekks> Armes Hascherl. Hier ist Support, nicht Heulstunde.
<setra> oktay, sorry
<setra> okay sorry
<subz3r0> lass mal den armen oktay in ruhe.
<derpaterpane> HEy eine frage
<derpaterpane> ich habe einen neuen PC
<_moep_> wo ist die frage
<derpaterpane> i7 4970, 16 gb ram und 256 ssd, graka on board
<setra> danke, ich werd versuchen routing umzusetzen, so direkt wie möglich ihr es hier vorgeschlagen habt...
<bekks> derpaterpane: Stell die Frage bitte.
<derpaterpane> welches linux würdet ihr empfehlen?
<derpaterpane> (habe fotgescrhittene kenntnisse)
<_moep_> linux ist der kernel
<bekks> derpaterpane: Dann würdest du nicht so eine Frage stellen.
<bekks> In einem Ubuntukanal lautet die Antwort "Ubuntu".
<derpaterpane> ok  aber
<subz3r0> arch
<derpaterpane> 14.04 ? und welche DE?
<subz3r0> gentoo
<bekks> derpaterpane: 14.04, Unity.
<derpaterpane> Ok danke
<derpaterpane> :)
<subz3r0> derpaterpane: ich würde kein ubuntu mehr nehmen ;)
<derpaterpane> Habe mint 17 aber bin nicht so zufriefden
<derpaterpane> irgendwie wird die soudnkarte nicht richtig erkannt!
<derpaterpane> subz3r0: sondern?
<subz3r0> debian ftw!
<setra> crunchbang
<subz3r0> in der firma sind wir auch von ubuntu wieder weg.... einige entwicklungen finden wir nicht so toll...
<derpaterpane> ok
<derpaterpane> ja debian 7 coole idee
<derpaterpane> oder gar 8
<subz3r0> 8 ist testing
<subz3r0> für nen server immer die stable
<bekks> Und jetzt kommen wir alle wieder zum Ubuntusupport zurück, danke :)
<derpaterpane> ne dekstop
<derpaterpane> nicht server
<subz3r0> naja nimm das, was dir gefällt
<subz3r0> ich gehe mit einigen entwicklungen nicht konform von ubuntu. search lenses(amazon) etc...
<bekks> Die kann man deinstallieren...
<subz3r0> aber wie bekks schon sagt..... back to topic...
<setra> hier zur stelle, wie sollte ich denn dann die netzwerkkarten in die vm einbinden. bitte etwas direkter als  "zitat:...verwende dedizierte Netzwerkkarten pro VM"
<r2000> nabend
<subz3r0> setra: ist nicht dein ernst, oder??
<subz3r0> du sollst echte karten einbinden... keine viruellen interfaces...
<subz3r0> und da wären wir beim nächsten punkt... hier weiss keiner welchen hypervisor du nutzt...
<subz3r0> ich klinke mich auch aus. 
<r2000> ich habe eben versucht cassandra in docker zum laufen zu bringen, es läuft auch und aus dem container selber heraus kann ich cassandra auch benutzen.. aber vom host aus nicht
<r2000> portmappng habe ich beachtet
<r2000> hier ist mein dockerfile: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/fa32000d9434e9b8f397
<kubine> Title: gist:fa32000d9434e9b8f397 (at gist.github.com)
<setra> subz3r0, KVM .....WIE!? ich hab nur 2 zur auswahl ...specify host device macvtab oder specifiy shared device.. bridge
<r2000> als basisimage verwende ich ubuntu:14.04 und in dem image XX/jdk8 ist nur oraclejdk_8 installiert
<r2000> das ganze geht natürlich auch mit openjdk_7 schätze ich
<r2000> hier noch mein startup skript: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/df0870c4ff01190a3b51
<kubine> Title: gist:df0870c4ff01190a3b51 (at gist.github.com)
<r2000> ich habe leider garkeine ideen mehr woran es liegen kann, wie gesagt aus dem container selber heraus geht es und die ports auf dem host sind auch offen,.. aber es kommt keine verbindung zustande
<r2000> ..von client auf dem host zu cassandra instanz im container
<gugaua> Hallo, ist es möglich mysql mit Sphinx zu benutzen als DB typ?
<bekks> Ja.
<gugaua> bekks, muss man dafür alles sich selbst kompilieren?
<gugaua> bekks, oder gibt es einfach ein packet?
<bekks> gugaua: Ob es passende Pakete dazu gibt kannst du hier herausfinden: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu – Ubuntu Packages Search (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<gugaua> bekks, hmm leider ist hier nichts passendes dabei, ich habe gehofft das jemand erfahrung damit hat
<bekks> Du meinst sicherlich sphinxsearch oder?
<gugaua> kann derzeit keine sphinx als engine in mysql auwählen(show engines;)
<gugaua> das sphinxsearch ist schon installiert
#ubuntu-de 2014-11-09
<blingbling> Yo!
<blingbling> jemand noch wach?
<blingbling> Hallo! Ich habe kein Icon für Sharing in System Settings (Ubuntu 14.04 Gnome mit allen Updates). Auf das Icon kann ich verzichten aber vino startet nicht.
<DerProfessor> Hallo Leute, ich kann unter Ubuntu 14.10  wenn ich Flash oefne nicht auf Zulassen klicken! Da war auch bei Ubuntu 14.04 so. Ich hab die 64 Bit.  Kann mir bitte jemand helfen?
<nagetier> DerProfessor, versuche mal außerhalb eines Flash selber die Einstellungen vorzunehmen.. http://www.macromedia.com/support/documentation/de/flashplayer/help/settings_manager.html
<kubine> Title: Adobe - Flash Player: Einstellungsmanager (at www.macromedia.com)
<DerProfessor> Also so viel ich weiß liegt das an den Programier Tex der geaendert werden muss 
<nagetier> DerProfessor, welchen Browser nutzt?
<DerProfessor> Mozilla aber es klappt unter dem von google auch nicht
<nagetier> ahso
<DerProfessor> Re
<Findaaa> k1l_
<k1l_> ist das eine mate ubuntu iso?
<Findaaa> öh, nö glaub nicht einfach bei unetbootin auf ubuntu 14.04 live 64bit geklickt^^
<k1l_> bist du auf windows oder einem linux unterwegs?
<Findaaa> linux
 * jokrebel such die "Eingangsfrage"
<Findaaa> nutze selber nur ubuntu würd aber nich von mir sagen das ich den großen tiefen einblick hab^^
<k1l_> Findaaa: du kannst auch einfach "dd" nutzen. dann hat man nicht noch unetbootin dazwischen, was probleme machen kann (wie jetzt)
<Findaaa> ok, was is "dd" und wo find ich den?^^
<k1l_> Findaaa: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Live-USB#Manuelle-Erstellung-mittels-dd
<kubine> Title: Live-USB › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Findaaa> was isn dieses programm "startmedienersteller" was ubuntu mitbringt, kann der das nich auch?
<k1l_> ja, klar kann der das
<k1l_> dd ist halt der direkteste weg, der andere fehlerquellen ausschliesst
<k1l_> Findaaa: schau halt mal in den wiki artikel, den ich verlinkt habe.
<k1l_> Findaaa: generell lohnt sich immer ein blick in das wiki auf ubuntuusers.de. dann müssen wir hier nicht alles 1:1 abtippen :)
<Findaaa> ich guck in der regel immer erst ins wiki nur einiges was für die einen da schon gut beschrieben is, is für mich immer noch zu hoch^^
<Findaaa> das wiki is auch schuld dran das ich nu weis was nen irc is und ich hier leute mit meiner begriffsstutzigkeit frohsinn verschaffen kann :)
<k1l_> wie gesagt: der wiki artikel zu live usb erklärt erstmal sehr viel. wenn du spezifische fragen hast kannst du gerne fragen.
<Findaaa> hmm ich hab den stick nu noch ma mit dem "startmedienersteller" fertig gemacht und ihn an den anderen pc gesteckt nu kommt aber immer noch die gleiche fehler meldung "failed to load com32 file menu.c32" jetzt versuch ichs ma mit dem "dd"
<|Frodo|> Findaaa: achte aber tunlist bei dd auf das korrekte zielmedium!
<Findaaa> wo bekomm ich den sun hybrid-iso her? oder is mein "ubuntu-14.10-desktop-amd64.iso" sowas?
<dadrc> ja
<|Frodo|> Findaaa: alle aktuellen ubuntu-isos sind hybrid-isos IIRC
<|Frodo|> dadrc: ok, so ne kurzeantwort tuts auch...  ;-)
<dadrc> =)
<dadrc> (müssen doch bytes sparen, traffic ist teuer)
<|Frodo|> dadrc: *gg*
<Findaaa> muss das iso an nehm bestimmten ort liegen damit der rechner das findet?^^
<k1l_> du gibst bei dd doch den ort an
<k1l_> ist es das standard ubuntu iso? oder ein anderer desktop?
<|Frodo|> k1l_: "ubuntu-14.10-desktop-amd64.iso" <--  sollte also standard sein
 * |Frodo| bevorzugt ja eher nen KDE-dektop...
<k1l_> geht mir nur mal darum vlt mal das iso zu ziehen und nachzutesten
<k1l_> bisher sind mir mit dem 14.10 iso noch keine probleme zu ohren gekommen
<Findaaa> ok ich bekomms nicht hin^^ ich bin zu doof den turminal zu benutzen :(
<|Frodo|> Findaaa: niemand ist zu doof   ....nur ungeübt...
<|Frodo|> Findaaa: terminal ist offen?
<Findaaa> ja
<|Frodo|> Findaaa: welchen befehl hast du ausprobiert?
<Findaaa> dd if=Quelle of=Ziel <Optionen>  nur hab ich keine ahnung wie ich quelle da richtig angeb und das ziel
<k1l> Findaaa: ganz im ernst. was vom artikel über dd im ubuntusers wiki hast du nciht verstanden?
<k1l> wenn du keine lust hast zu lesen und was zu lernen, da sag das einfach. dann nutz halt programme die dem user viel abnehmen, aber dann musst du auch damit leben, dass etwas mal nicht funktioniert.
<Findaaa> hä? warum frag ich den bitte, wenn ich keine lust hätte würd ich mich nicht damit rumschlagen
<testdr> Findaaa: dann nimm halt mkusb (aber ich weiß schon was da stört): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/mkusb
<kubine> Title: mkusb - Community Help Wiki (at help.ubuntu.com)
<gugaua> hallo, ich bekomme folgenden fehler wenn ich die search funktion von sphinxsearch verwende
<gugaua> index 'test1': search error: /var/lib/sphinxsearch/data/test1.sph is v.42, binary is v.26.
<gugaua> Hat jemand eine Ahnung
<jokrebel> was ist denn sphinxsearch überhaupt?
<gugaua> eine searchd für mysql
<gugaua> indexiert mysql daten
<|Frodo|> Findaaa: hast du jetzt dienen usb-stick hinbekommen?
<Findaaa> jep und ich hab scheibar den fehler gefunden, es lag am stick..
<|Frodo|> Findaaa: gut! ...also daß der fehler gefunden ist, nicht daß er kaputt ist.
<Findaaa> kaputt nicht wirklich, hab ihn formatiert und neu beschrieben und nu hat der pc ihn erkannt und installiert gerade ma gucken ob alles klapt, hat ich am anfang doch das richtige bauchgefühl, war mir nehmlich nicht sicher das es unbedingt am aufspielen der iso-datei ligt da ich das ja schon öfter gemacht hab
<jokrebel> gugaua: gugaua Im Wiki nichts hilfreiches gefunden? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SQL_Phrase_Index ... vielleicht hilft hier was? http://sphinxsearch.com/forum/view.html?id=3511 ... ansonsten dort vielleicht mal fragen
<kubine> Title: SQL Phrase Index › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<napterk> hi irgendwie krieg ich es nicht hin das PPA ppa:rbrito/youtube-dl mit ppa-purge zu entfernen? 
<napterk> krieg nämlich beim updaten der source list die Fehlermelund, das ppa konnte nicht gefunden werden
<napterk> W: Fehlschlag beim Holen von http://ppa.launchpad.net/rbrito/youtube-dl/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<jokrebel> napterk: Dann zeig doch mal die kompletten Meldungen beim Versuch in nem NoPaste
<napterk> jokrebel, jetzt hab ich so gepastet
<jokrebel> napterk: Würd gern alles sehn ;-)
<napterk> jokrebel, http://pastebin.com/EPU36zP8
<kubine> Title: W: GPG-Fehler: http://de.archive.ubuntu.com precise Release: Die folgenden Signa - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<jokrebel> napterk: Hast Du da vielleicht vor der Nutzung von PPA-Purge schon händisch versucht?
<napterk> jokrebel, kann mich nicht erinnern. Meinst du apt-get remove youtube-dl
<jokrebel> napterk: Vielleicht eher die Source entfernt.
<napterk> jokrebel, ja also ich hab die souvce liste gecheckt und konnte keinen Eintrag zu dem ppa finden. Aber auch zu den anderne PPAs ist nichts drin. Aber bei /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ sind die noch drin.
<napterk> jokrebel, also /etc/apt/sources.list.d/rbrito-youtube-dl-precise.list ist vorhanden!
<jokrebel> napterk: Vorher auch schon update und dist-upgrade durchlaufen lassen?
<napterk> jokrebel, ja, das hätte ich vorher sagen sollen. Das war erst der Grund für den purge, das update oder dist-upgrade nicht durchlaufen.
<jokrebel> napterk: Dann zeig doch bitte mal den kompletten Output von "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" her
<napterk> jokrebel, glaub habs jetzt. Hab mal den Lösung für deaktivierte PPAs angewendet und den Schlüssel gelöscht. Aber warum das PPA nicht mehr da ist, obwohl unter https://launchpad.net/~rbrito/+archive/ubuntu/youtube-dl zu finden, versteh ich nicht?
<kubine> Title: Current versions of youtube-dl : Rogério Theodoro de Brito (at launchpad.net)
<TheInfinity> napterk: schau mal auf die unterstützen releases.
<napterk> TheInfinity, ja müsste mal ein LTS upgrade machn :/
<TheInfinity> napterk: 10.04 ist mitterweile raus aus dem desktop support. die anderen beiden unterstützen releases sind schon lange raus. also: ja solltest du. bei dir gibts keine sicherheitspatches mehr für viele pakete.
<napterk> TheInfinity, ja so schlimm ist es nicht. Hab precise
<TheInfinity> napterk: dann solltest du von dem ppa abstand nehmen, das hat keine pakete für precise. :)
<napterk> TheInfinity, versteh gar nicht wie ich es installieren konnte. War auf jeden Fall precise schon drauf als ich es einfügte
<napterk> TheInfinity,  aber das mit den Paketversionen hab ich bei dem ppa jetzt auch kapiert, obwohl mir noch vieles bei der Paketverwaltung ein Rätsel bleibt
<jokrebel> PPAs lassen sich auch einbinden wenn die Quelle für das vorhandene Ubuntu falsch ist.
<TheInfinity> napterk: da ist ne meldung von einem failed build. vielleicht hat das damit zu tun. oder du hast versucht die pakete für die älteren ubuntuversionen auf precise draufzumüllen. das wäre n weg in die hölle. ;)
<napterk> mh
<jokrebel> napterk: Da muss man schon selber ein bisschen mitdenken ;-)
<napterk> jokrebel, ich glaub mal eher da könnte die Paketverwaltung von Ubuntu eine Zeile Versionsabgleich nötig haben
<jokrebel> napterk: Nö. PPAs ist etwas unofizielles. Wenn man sowas nutzen will sollte man wissen was man tut. Und im Wiki stehen genügen Hinweise ala "Fremdquellen gefährden ihr System" ;-)
<jokrebel> *sind
<Rochvellon> autofs: was ist hier falsch?: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/58265714/auto.cifs-shares https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/58265714/auto.master , denn bei mir wird das nicht eingehängt
<robert1> passord=xxx ?
<napterk> jokrebel, ja klar stehen da  jede Menge Warnhinweise. Aber es ist doch offensichtlich wie wenig Durchsetzbar ist im User Alltag
<napterk> aber klar man muss auch mit den PPA walten, wenn sie genutzt werden
<Rochvellon> jo, danke, aber das hilft auch nichts :)
<jokrebel> napterk: Find ich gar nicht. Wenn man die entsprechenden Wiki-Artikel aufmerksam studiert leuchtet es ein. Wenn man nur schnell-schnell copy und paste nutzt nur um irgend ein Ziel möglichst schnell zu erreichen, kommt man in die Hölle <g> - Was jetzt aber sehr offtopic ist. Wir können da drüber gern in #ubuntu-de-offtopic weiter diskutieren.
<gugaua> jokrebel, bist du noch da?
#ubuntu-de 2015-11-02
<Guest80445> k1l, wenn ich mein upgrade fertig habe, dann nochmal do-release-upgrade, richtig?
<k1l> ja
<Ferulor> guten moprgen
<Ferulor> morgen
<Ferulor> ich bin auf der suche nach hilfe weil ich möchte mehrere ubuntu derivate gleichzeitig auf einer festplatte installieren was muss ich da beachten
<Ferulor> möchte mir da bitte jemmand helfen
<strohalm> die alte nicht überschreiben
<Ferulor> ich habe ne jungfräuliche 1tb festplatte und da möchte ich mindestens zwei verschiedene ubuntu derivate nacheinander installieren
<Ferulor> hast du mich gemeint strohalm
<strohalm> jo
<Ferulor> was meinst du mit die alte nicht überschreiben
<strohalm> dann musst du da n+2 partitionen draufmachen
<strohalm> naja wenn du jetzt ein lubuntu drauf installierst und dan direkt an den gleichen platz ein xubuntu, dürfte das lubuntu weg sein
<Ferulor> ich hatte mir gedacht ich mache ein boot zwei root eine home und eine swap partition ist das gut
<stevieh> klingt gut...
<Ferulor> die home und die swap partition benutzen beide
<strohalm> pass auf falls du so gpt/grub oder efi partition brauchst
<Ferulor> und auf der boot werden alle kernels installiert
<Ferulor> das einzige was mir noch kopf zerbrechen bereitet ist das weil ja beide derivate die home partition benutzen sollen das es evtl zu komplikationen kommen könnte was verschiedene versionen von programmen die man ja im nachhinein installiert
<Ferulor> was sagst du dazu strohalm
<Ferulor> strohalm sorry wenn ich frage hast du noch zeit 
<Ferulor> hat denn sonst noch wer lust und zeit mir kurz frage und antwort zu stehen
<strohalm> jo mach doch?
<_moep_> schreib halt die frage, wirst du doch dann sehen, ob jmd zeit/lust/wissen hat
<strohalm> wenn was bricht, merkst es 
<Ferulor> ok gut danke strohalm
<strohalm> hatte mal n gentoo /debian oder ubuntu/debian oder sonstwas dualboot
<strohalm> nur lustige browserplugins oder so, die ins home installiert werden wollen sich neu dingsieren
<Ferulor> das klingt ja mal lustig
<KlausK> hallo, ich möchte ubuntu auf ssd installieren, muss ich dazu den langen wiki-artikel lesen?
<k1l_> KlausK: schaden tuts nicht
<k1l_> aber wenn du es installierst und ubuntu die ssd erkennt dann macht es schon das meiste automatisch.
<KlausK> k1l_, wenn ubuntu alles automatisch macht, dann kann ich sofort loslegen, oder?
<David1977> KlausK: wenn, dann ja
<David1977> wenn nicht, dann schadet es nicht den Artikel gelesen zu haben, denke ich ;)
<jokrebel> das meiste =/= alles
<frostschutz> KlausK, SSD kann man einfach so benutzen ohne sich irgendwelche Sorgen machen zu müssen. Nur wenn du irgendwelche Fragen dazu hast, lies erst den Artikel, der ist eigentlich ziemlich gut ;)
<kotzmeister> exit
<waressearcher2> ist jemand hier ?
<ring0> ja, einfach fragen :)
<waressearcher2> uber ?
<jokrebel> natürlich Ubuntu-Themen
 * k1l sets mode: jokrebel +lange_Leitung
<jokrebel> <reset> grade erst zurück gekommen @ k1l
#ubuntu-de 2015-11-03
<Abe> hallo alle zusammen
<k1l> nabend
<jokrebel> ich habe einem Starter auf dem Desktop den "Befehl" xterm zugeordnet. Wenn ich den jetzt anklicke öffnet sich auch brav das Terminal. Kann man diesem Befehl auch noch etwas hinzufügen? Dass nach dem öffnen des Terminals gleich zB. top (oder auch andere Befehle) ausgeführt wird.
<jokrebel> Mit "einfach dahniterschreiben" klappt es jedenfalls nicht. Dann öffnet sich nicht mal mehr das leere Terminal.
<frostschutz> was meinst du mit einfach dahinterschreiben?
<tuor> jokrebel, wenn das terminal die option unterstuetzt. ZB.: urxvt -e top
<tuor> Das ding ist dann aber, dass es wenn du top beendest gleich wieder schliesst.
<tuor> mit xterm gehts genauso.
<jokrebel> tuor: Ah cool. Danke
<tuor> jokrebel, gerne.
<frostschutz> wenn du einen befehl hast der sich gleich beendet, das terminal aber offen bleiben soll (um die ausgabe länger anzuzeigen), gibts auch noch -hold
<tuor> Hi, gibt es ein Programm zum erstellen von verschluesselten Archiven, welches open source ist und auf Linux(Ubuntu) & Windows 7 & OSX laeuft? (Prioritaet der OS falls es die nicht gibt: Ubuntu > Windows > OSX)
<ppq> tuor, 7zip
<tuor> Ah ok. Danke.
<ppq> alternativ: verschlüsseln und packen aufteilen. dann kannst du alles mögliche nutzen
<ppq> aber 7zip ist schon praktischer, so als all in one lösung
<tuor> OK, kann man damit vielleicht sogar Archive oeffnen und bearbeiten, ohne sie zu entpacken (keine temporaere Kopie der Daten in unverschluesselter Form auf der Festplatte)?
<ppq> keine ahnung, musst mal ausprobieren
<ppq> vermutung: nein
<ppq> wenn dir das wichtig ist, schau dir mal diesen truecrypt nachfolger an, veracrypt oder wie das hieß
<ppq> ist dann halt nicht komprimiert
<tuor> ppq, ah ok, Danke. (habe mich schon lange nicht mehr damit beschaeftigt ;) )
<ppq> ich auch nicht, bin mit LUKS (vollverschlüsselung) völlig zufrieden
<jokrebel> frostschutz: Ah interessant - danke
<tuor> ppq, alles was rein Linux ist, klappt das auch super. Wenn es eben auch mal ein anderes OS Lesen soll, dann muss eben etwas anderes her.
<payloadx> Hi. Mein kernel panict und sagt init und bin/sh kann er nicht ausführen (error code -8?). 
<payloadx> Mit einem live ubuntu habe ich überprüft dass /bin/sh und /sbin/init existieren und ausführbar sind (printen help)
<payloadx> evt hat er aus irgend einem grund nicht lesbar gemountet beim booten? wie könnte ich das beim booten überprüfen?
<payloadx> das ganze betrifft mich seit dem ich gestern ubuntu 15.10 installieren wollte
<jokrebel> Mal mit älterem Kernel booten? Von der Live-CD aus einen Festplatte-Überprüfung starten? Memtest durchführen? würd mir da so ohne näheren Background spontan in den Sinn kommen.
<frostschutz> payloadx, genaue fehlermeldung oder bild davon?
<frostschutz> payloadx, ubuntu 15.10 neu installiert oder wars ein update?
<jokrebel> payloadx: "gestern ubuntu 15.10 installieren" = "Neuinstallation" oder war es eher ein Distributions-Upgrade?
<payloadx> Es war ein gruseliges drüber installieren. sda1 ist ext2 und mountpoint für /boot. sda3 ist ein lvm2 von einem ubuntu 14.04. in dem lvm2 ist die partition root als mountpoint für /
<payloadx> darin ist auch mein /home
<payloadx> und auf irgend ner anderen partition (und festplatte) ist swap, den ich aber als nicht genutzt markiert habe
<jokrebel> oioioi
<leszek> payloadx: prüfe mal ob /boot nicht vollgelaufen ist. Meines Wissens hat *buntu immer noch den bug das nicht zu leeren bzw. automatisch alte kernel zu entfernen
<payloadx> ein foto von der fehlermeldung kann ich machen, dafür wär ich in 5 minuten wieder zurück. soll ich das tun? ich kann auch noch ein paar details aus meiner erinnerung nennen
<payloadx> ich prüfe fix /boot auf völle (aber es ist nur der eine 15.10er kernel drin)
<payloadx> Filesystem                   Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<payloadx>  /dev/sda1                    745M   59M  648M   9% /home/ubuntu/sda1
<payloadx> da ist noch platz
<leszek> jo dann ists was anderes
<payloadx> weist du wie man beim booten noch vor dem init prüft, ob die root partition 'vernünftig' gemounted wurde?
<leszek> du könntest mit debug ins initrd rein und das mounten dann selber erledigen
<payloadx> ist das eine grub option die ich hinter die initrd zeile packe?     das wort "debug"?
<leszek> müsstest mal schauen wie die option für debugging heißt. Evtl. ist die auch nur in casper (also dem live initrd) drinen und nicht normal. Das weiß ich jetzt nicht
<payloadx> okay
<frostschutz> wenn du die lvm-root partition wiederverwendet hast (ohne lvm-home anzugreifen), kann sein daß du chrooten musst und im chroot lvm nachinstallieren. zumindest war das früher so, kA ob 15.10 dafür schlau genug ist inzwischen
<payloadx> lvm-root ist hier mein mountpoint / und lvm-home ist ein ordner in diesem lvm-root. chroot und apt-get install lvm2 würde ich mal machen. evt reinstall, weil ... ist evt schon drauf. aber das könnte sein, schließlich habe ich bei der installation von 15.10 kein häkchen für lvm gesetzt (weil der grau war)... hm. ich schau da mal nach bevor ich abtauche und ein foto von dem panic mache
<frostschutz> hast du dein home bei der installation behalten oder nicht? normalerweise ist das ja dann eine eigene partition / ein eigenes LV
<frostschutz> einfach reininstallieren ohne zu formatieren ist womöglich keine so gute idee
<payloadx> frostschutz, das habe ich überprüft dass das geht. in den ubuntu guides und wikis steht drin, dass man das seit 2008 machen kann und auch so macht
<payloadx> ich finds doof dass das nicht im installer erwähnt wird, aber mein home existiert noch. der löscht nur die "system ordner"
<payloadx> so wird die standard installations-partitionierung von ubuntu erst vernünftig... das ist ja eine große partition und eine swap partition)
<kcalB> Hallo Leutz, weiß jemand von euch wie man eine "nur" eine Subdomain "nicht" die Hauptdomain einer Website Blockiert via dnsmasq ?
<payloadx> so apt-get install --reinstall lvm2 und hat in dem korrekten boot ordner initrd angefasst
 * jokrebel sucht den Ubuntu-Bezug in der Frage.
<payloadx> ich tauche jetzt ab und komme wieder und bringe ein foto von einem panic oder gute nachrichten
<kcalB> jokrebel, ghört doch auch irgendie zu Ubuntu oder ? O.o
<jokrebel> kcalB: Ich würde das eher unter Netzwerktechnik oder Homepage einordnen und nicht bei "Betriebssystem"
<kcalB> ja okay jokrebel , ich habe gedacht, das evtl. hier mir ggf. jemand weiterhelfen könnte
<jokrebel> kcalB: Möglicherweise. Aber die Erfolgsaussichten könnten in passenderen Kanälen wohl gesteigert werden ;-)
<payloadx> mein panic: http://imgur.com/foXVhuC
<kcalB> jokrebel, hast du einen deutschsprachigen Kanal auf lager ? :D
<jokrebel> kcalB: Sorry nein; sonst hätt ich den auch gleich genannt.
<kcalB> jokrebel, sorry wenn ich frage, aber kennst du dich nicht damit aus ?
<frostschutz> payloadx, das ist wahrscheinlich ein kaputtes initramfs
<payloadx> initramfs ist gleich initrd.img-*?
<frostschutz> payloadx, im initramfs ist /init meistens ein Shellscript (#!/bin/sh) und /bin/sh ist ein symlink auf busybox aber busybox scheint in dem initramfs dann nicht zu existieren, nicht executable zu sein, oder sonstwie nicht zu funktionieren
<frostschutz> payloadx, ja
<payloadx> ah, das hat also nix mit meiner rootpartition an der stelle zu tun
<payloadx> sondern das spielt sich noch in dem initrd ab
<frostschutz> chrooten und initramfs neu generieren, und die grub cfg anschauen ob das initramfs da auch tatsächlich drin steht
<payloadx> jupp
<payloadx> apt-get update und reinstall linux ? ^^
<jokrebel> kcalB: Nö, auch da hast Du leider Pech. Hätt ich einen sinnvollen Hinweis für Dich gehabt hätte ich ihn genannt ;-)
<kcalB> okay jokrebel nicht schlimm, danke nochmal :)
<tprommi> Guten Abend. Wäre schön, wenn einer von euch mir einen Tip geben könnte. Es geht um einen IntelAtom Rechner mit Ubuntu 14.04. Nach dem ausschalten bootet der Rechner neu. Bios hab ich schon durchgecheckt, auf default gesetzt, und geupdatet. Der Rechner war mal ein XBMC Medeiacenter, der automatisch Starten konnte, um eine Aufnahme zu machen. Vielleicht ist davon irgendwas in der RTC übrig geblieben.
<tprommi> Externe Geräte hatte ich auch schon ab.
<tprommi> Ich meine mal was gelesen zu haben, dass ein Betriebssystem Daten in die RTC schreiben kann, die vom Bios nicht angezeigt werden können. Wenn ich nur wüsste wo...
<Loetmichel2> re @ home... maaan bin ich froh daß wie die tante in ein paar monaten los sind. Ich habe grade der Buchhaterin/frau vom chef sagen müssen daß sie grobe scheisse erzählt. und ihrem mann in ihrem beisein daß er seine frau mal an die kandarre nehmen soll weil die völlig leerdreht. Ich werde morgen noch eine schriftliche mitteilung vom boss gegenzeichnen lassen daß sie keinerlei 
<Loetmichel2> weisungsbefugnis mehr hat oder die verbliebenen 5MA kündigen geschlossen fristlos. mal gucken was dann passiert. 
<Loetmichel2> ups falscher channel
<nagetier> tprommi, auch wenn das Netzwerkkabel ab ist?
<nagetier> falls vorhanden
<tprommi> Hallo gagetier. Hab die Antwort leider nicht mitbekommen. Ja, ich hatte alles ab.
<tprommi> Ich hatte schon mal vor die Bios Batterie zu tauschen. Hab aber keine Hoffnung, dass es mich weiter bringt.
<frostschutz> standardeinstellungen im bios laden könnte einen versuch wert sein... wenn ich bei meinem "alten" Intel E8400 an den power states rumspiele startet die kiste auch neu
<frostschutz> oder schaltet gar nicht erst ab
<payloadx> jokrebel: leszek: frostschutz: hey. mein kernel panic von heute mittag ist nun weg und mein ubuntu funktioniert wieder. der letzte schritt war linux-image-*-generic neu zu installieren um initrd.img-* neu und korrekt zu machen. danke!
#ubuntu-de 2015-11-04
<Gunther_> guten morgen
<Gunther_> kann mir wer bitte sagen ob es eine iso datei gibt wo sämlichte oberflächen gleich zum installieren angeboten werden
<Gunther_> sowas wie ubuntu kubuntu usw in einer iso datei
<Gunther_> oder eine net install version von ubuntu wo man gleich alle benutzer oberflächen installieren kann
<Gunther_> guten morgen doev
<doev> morgen
<Gunther_> kennst du dich gut mit ubuntu aus
<ppq> Gunther_, letzteres gibt es, schau mal auf http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/netboot/
<doev> Wie kann man ein deb paket aus einem PPA laden ohne das PPA zu installieren?
<Gunther_> welche version ist denn eine lts version ppq
<ppq> doev, View package details 
<ppq> Gunther_, na komm, das ist nun wirklich leicht herauszufinden
<jokrebel> doev: Wenn Du das .deb herunterladen kannst, kann man das auch ohne die PPA-Quellen einzubinden, installieren.
<ppq> zumal das da auch dransteht...
<Gunther_> oh sorry danke ppq
<doev> ok, danke. ging tatsächlich über die ppa webpage.
<Gunther_> gibt es denn auch ubuntu mit gnome 2 weil die 3 mag ich nicht das sieht mit wie windows 8 aus und das finde ich nicht so toll
<ppq> Gunther_, auch das lässt sich in ein paar sekunden ergoogeln ;)
<ppq> "ubuntu mate" hat gnome2
<Gunther_> wenn ich ubuntu mate nehmen würde würde ich dann auch hier hilfe bekommen
<ppq> ja
<Gunther_> danke
<Gunther_> ich frage mich trotzdem warum es keine iso dateien gibt wo alle ubuntu derivate drin sind
<Gunther_> sozusagen alle derivate in einer iso datei
<ppq> gibt es sicherlich, aber nicht aus offizieller quelle
<Gunther_> ist es denn dumm sämtliche oberflächen unter ein system zu installieren
<ppq> es nimmt halt *sehr* viel speicherplatz weg
<jokrebel> Gunther_: Man weiß in der Regel ja, welches *buntu man installieren will. Da dann alle Varianten (und dann vielleicht gleich auch noch alles in 32bit UND 64bit) in eine ISO zu packen, die dann zigmal so groß ist klingt ziemlich dämlich.
<ppq> und in seltenen einzelfällen kann es zu problemchen kommen, durch konflikte
<Gunther_> reicht denn eine 1tb festplatte
<ppq> aber im prinzip spricht nichts dagegen, alle möglichen DEs parallel installiert zu haben
<ppq> ob aus dem iso oder aus dem internet spielt da ja keine rolle
<Gunther_> reicht denn eine 1tb festplatte
<ppq> ja
 * jokrebel hat auch des öfteren 3 oder mehrere installiert.
<Gunther_> und die 3 beharken sich in keinster weise
<ppq> normalerweise nicht
<ppq> wenn doch, merkst du das schon ;)
<Gunther_> ich fände es ja schön wenn ubuntu sich ein klein wenig von den anderen linux distributionen was abgucken könnte zum beispiel wie es suse macht da haste ne 4 gb iso datei und wenn de internet hast dann zieht es sich gleich alles während des installierens runter ich mag halt alles auf einmal installieren dann musste später nichts hinzufügen
<ppq> updates während der installation kann der ubuntu-installer auch
<ppq> und wenn du was anderes als den standard-satz an paketen installieren willst, nimmst du halt ein image mit text-installer
<ppq> zb die netboot version, oder die "server" cd - auch mit der kann man ein stinknormales *buntu installieren mit beliebigen desktopumgebungen auf einmal
<Gunther_> das klingt genau danach wonach ich suche
<ppq> die netboot version? ja, die nehme ich auch immer
<Gunther_> wieviele oberflächen gibt es denn bei ubuntu also ich kenne gnome kde dann hast du vorhin mate gesagt was gibt es denn noch
<ppq> guck mal bei wikipedia, da steht alles was du wissen musst und noch viel mehr
<Gunther_> ok danke ppq auch wenn du es nicht mehr lesen kannst
<Gunther_> jokrebel
<jokrebel> Gunther_: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/einsteiger#Ubuntu-Kubuntu-Xubuntu-Lubuntu-Ubuntu-GNOME
<Gunther_> danke
<jokrebel> und ganz allgemein kann man das gesamte Ubuntuusers-Wiki grade Neueinsteigern wärmstens ans Herz legen.
<Gunther_> naja ist nicht so als währe ich ein anfänger
<Gunther_> eher ein umsteiger weil meine lieblings distribution gefällt mir nicht mehr weil der support milde ausgetrückt dumm ist
<Gunther_> ich möchte mich halt neu orientieren
<jokrebel> Auch dann ist es empfehlenswert es zu lesen. Ist schon vieles ein wenig anders als in anderen Linux-Distributionen (besonders dann, wenn sich nicht mal auf Debian basieren)
<Gunther_> doch doch ich habe auch debian selbst schon ausprobiert aber 5 dvd ist nicht so leicht
<Gunther_> weil wenn ich die netinstall version von debian benutzen möchte dann findet er keine netzwerk karte was natürlich blöd ist ich habe nen dummen exoten den kein normales linux erkennt
<Gunther_> trotzdem danke für deine hilfe jokrebel
<Gunther_> eine frage hab ich aber noch bei einer 1tb festplatte wie groß und wieviele partitionen würdest du an meiner stelle erstellen ich hatte erst gedacht 50 gb swap 50 gb root und den rest in ne home partition
<Gunther_> ist das gut oder eher schlecht
<jokrebel> was willst Du mit 50 GB swap?
<stevieh> 50Gig Ram swappen ;-)
<Gunther_> keine ahnung spiele spielen oder ist das zuviel
<jokrebel> Swap so groß wie der RAM, falls Du "suspend" nutzen willst.
<Gunther_> nein ich nutze kein suspend
<Gunther_> suspend ist doch der ruhezustand
<Gunther_> oder
<jokrebel> Und wie viel RAM hast Du?
<Gunther_> 8gb im moment
<Gunther_> ddr 3
<tuor> 50GB swap? ^^
<jokrebel> Gunther_: Na dann nimm 8 GB swap. Alles darüber wär Perlen vor die Säue.
<Gunther_> ja was ist damit tuor
<Gunther_> ok mir hat mal jemmand gesagt eigentlich das doppelt bzw das dreifache an swap was man an ram hat
<tuor> Gunther_, wofuer ausser fuer suspend und wenn das RAM mal nicht reichen sollte brauchst du swap? Mit 8GB RAM verstehe ich nicht was 50GB Swap denn bringt. Wenn dein PC anfaengt zu swapen, dann ist er sowieso soo extrem langsam, dass er nur noch sehr muesahm benutzbar ist (zu mindest die Programme welche swap als arbeitsspeicher haben).
<Gunther_> aber das ist mir gesagt worden zu zeiten wo man wenn man 1 gb ram hatte man sich glücklich schätzen weil da noch 1 gb echt viel war
<Gunther_> ok dann würde ich sagen ich nehme 10 gb das ist ja mehr als genug stimmt doch oder
<Gunther_> 10gb swap und was mache ich dann mit dem rest an festplatten kapazität
<tuor> Gunther_, ja ich denke 10GB reichen. (ausser du wuerdest kein hibernation verwenden dann waere es unnoetig viel).
<Gunther_> hibernation ist das sowas wie suspend
<Gunther_> bzw den ruhezustand
<tuor> Ich kenne die deutschen Begriffe nicht so genau. Suspend ist wenn er zwar in einem "Ruhemodus" ist aber alles noch im RAM hat und noch strom braucht. Hibernation ist, wenn er alles auf die Platte schreibt und dann auch keinen Stromm mehr braucht.
<Gunther_> achso ok danke wie würdet ihr denn die restliche festplatten kapazität verteilen bei einer festplatte mit 1tb speicher kapazität nachdem ihr die 10gb swap erstellt habt
<jokrebel> tuor: Es gibt "suspend to RAM" und "suspend to Disk" ;-)
<jokrebel> Gunther_: Im übrigen gibt es auch zur Partitionierung einen sehr ausführlichen Artikel, den Du lesen willst https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/partitionierung
<Gunther_> aha ok danke jokrebel
<jokrebel> auch noch wichtig Gunther_ https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/manuelle_partitionierung
<Gunther_> also ist meine idee mit 10 gb swap 50 gb root und den rest in die home partition zu stecken gar nicht mal so verkehrt sehe ich das richtig ? ich habe gerade deine zwei links durch gelesen und finde das ganze gar nicht mal so schlecht
<tuor> jokrebel, ah, dann ist hibernation einfach ein anderes Wort fuer suspend to disk.
<Gunther_> ok danke für eure hilfe ich werde mal die net install version von ubuntu ausprobieren könnt ihr mir ein programm empfehlen wie ich die iso datei auf einen usb stick kopieren kann und ihn damit boot fähig mache
<jokrebel> Gunther_: Auch hierfür wieder ein Wiki-Beitrag https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/live-usb langsam fühl ich mich aber ge-google-frontended ;-)
<Gunther_> ja sorry
<Gunther_> danke für alles ich bin erstmal weg bis dann
<faraway> Hi, gibt es einen Befehl mit dem ich eine andere clang/llvm Version als standart Version festlegen kann? Ähnlich dem "update-alternatives --config c++"?  Oder muss ich selber die symlinks anpassen?
<benni> hallo. ich hab ein etwas rätselhaftes rechte-problem mit meiner usb-platte. mit userrechten im terminal kann ich ein verzeichnis nicht anzeigen lassen, mit rootrechten kann ich es anzeigen lassen, aber es sind keine dateien drin und im grafischen dateien-browser werden sie mit user-rechten alle normal angezeigt. irgend eine idee woran das liegen kann? ich hab ubuntu 14.4 mit classic gnome oder wie das jetzt heisst. 
<k1l> ist der terminal user der gleiche wie der, der im desktop eingeloggt ist?
<benni> k1l: ja.
<k1l> was sagen die rechte mit "ls -al"?
<k1l> und was sagt "mount" dazu?
<jokrebel> benni: Und Du gehst im Terminal in das Verzeichnis, welches der Dateimanager gemountet hat?
<benni> jokrebel: ja
<benni> ls -al zeigt nix an (also ausser . und ..) und die haben rechte drwxr-xr-x
<benni> k11: mount sagt "/dev/sdc1 on /media/benni/backup-ext4 type ext4 (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=udisks2)"
<benni> das verzeichnis gehört root
<benni> das verhalten als user im terminal ist also eigentlich erwartbar. die anderen beiden versteh ich nich
<benni>  ich hab ein etwas rätselhaftes rechte-problem mit meiner usb-platte. mit userrechten im terminal kann ich ein verzeichnis nicht anzeigen lassen, mit rootrechten kann ich es anzeigen lassen, aber es sind keine dateien drin und im grafischen dateien-browser werden sie mit user-rechten alle normal angezeigt. irgend eine idee woran das liegen kann? ich hab ubuntu 14.4 mit classic gnome oder wie das jetzt heisst. 
<benni> äh sorry
<benni> wollte das woanders hin kopieren
<k1l> benni: ist das eine mit gnome nautilus (also gfvs) gemounted und das im terminal per hand?
<martin04112015> guten tag 
<martin04112015> kann mir vllt jemand weiterhelfen 
<martin04112015> ich habe das Problem da ich eine Partition habe wo meine Daten drauf sind z.b Bilder da komme ich nicht rein 
<martin04112015> kommt die Fehlermeldung konnte nicht eingehangen werden 
<martin04112015> was kann ich denn da machen das ich da an die Dateien komme ??
<dadrc> In einem Terminal mounten, genaue Fehlermeldung raussuchen
<martin04112015> Oha ok bin neu in Linux 
<martin04112015> sry
<LetoThe2nd> oder je nach wichtigkeit, vermutlicher schwere des fehlers und kompetenz, unter umständen ertmal ein image zihene
<martin04112015> ja da ist ja nichts defekt an der Partition 
<martin04112015> der lässt mich von Linux aus bloß nicht drauf 
<martin04112015> von Windows aus schon 
<martin04112015> also habe ein Dual Boot System 
<dadrc> Windows 8+?
<martin04112015> 10
<dadrc> Dann hat wahrscheinlich das Windows die Platte noch in Beschlag
 * LetoThe2nd klinkt sich sofort wieder aus bei windows mit im spiel
<dadrc> Das passiert gerne.
<dadrc> Windows sauber und komplett runterfahren
<dadrc> Kein Hybrid-Runterfahren
<martin04112015> Ok ich probiere es mal aus 
<martin04112015> danke 
<benni> problem von vorhin hab ich gelöst. das mount war woanders als ich dachte, da wurde wohl unter /media/ noch ne zusätzliche ebene eingeführt
<jokrebel> benni: Deshalb meine Frage ob Du wirklich im selben Verzeichnis bist...
<benni> jokrebel: ja, hab das einfach übersehen, weil es fast identisch war. sorry
<benni> und im dateimanager der anfang vom pfad gar nich angezeigt wurde
<jokrebel> Nautlius lässt sich dafür mit STRG+L umschalten. Dann sind da keine Symbole mehr sondern der echte Pfad.
<martin04112015> also bin zurück irgendwas stimmt nicht 
<benni> jokrebel: ah, guter tipp. im menupunkt "info" steht da übrigens nur "Dateien" und nicht "Nautilus" als Programmname. Wurde das umbenannt? Oder ist das was anderes? strg-L hat auf jeden fall auch funktioniert
<martin04112015> windows erkennt meine Daten Partition gar nicht mehr und unter Linux bekomme ich keinen Zugriff 
<martin04112015> kann mir da jemand weiter helfen ??
<jokrebel> martin04112015: Das ist ein Dualboot-Rechner mit Windows und Ubuntu (welches?)?
<dadrc> martin04112015: wasn da für ein Dateisystem drauf?
<martin04112015> habe Windows 10 und Ubuntu Mate 15.10
<martin04112015> und Windows meint auf der Partition wo ich jetzt Linux drauf habe und meine Daten drauf sind das da nichts drauf wäre also zeigt mir an 239gb von 239 an was ja aber unmöglich ist 
<martin04112015> kann das auch mit der Boot Datei zusammen Hängen das ich die auf die Linux Partition schreiben lassen habe und nicht auf die Windows Partition?
<jokrebel> Windows kann Linux-Dateisysteme nicht lesen.
<jokrebel> welche Bott-Datei?
<martin04112015> Boot datei 
<jokrebel> Boot
<jokrebel> meinst Du das Verzeichnis /boot
<jokrebel> Oder den Teil vom Bootloader der am besten in den MBR (und nicht auf eine der Partitonen) zu schreiben ist?
<martin04112015> ja der Bootloader 
<martin04112015> war ein extra Feld unten 
<martin04112015> und ich habe die Partition ausgewählt wo ich Linux installiere 
<martin04112015> und wo auch meine Daten drauf sind 
<jokrebel> aber da Du Windows 10 hast, hast Du vermtlich auch schon UEFI/EFI/SecureBoot in Benutzung. Da kenn ich mich noch nicht wirklich aus.
<martin04112015> das ist ein und die selbe Partition nur halt aufgeteilt die 240gb
<martin04112015> ja aber unter Linux sehe ich die Partition ja aber komme nicht drauf 
<jokrebel> Und das ist eine Partition auch für Windows-Daten?
<martin04112015> ne habe 2 platten drin 
<jokrebel> ...gewesen...
<jokrebel> Platte =/= Partition
<martin04112015> ja 
<martin04112015> habe 2 platten 
<martin04112015> auf der ersten nur windows 10 und auf der 2 die habe ich aufgeteilt in 2 teile einmal mit daten wo musik und so drin ist und auf den anderen teil halt linux
<jokrebel> "unter Linux sehe ich die Partition ja aber komme nicht drauf" heißt was genau? Wie versuchst Du es? Was kommen für Fehlermeldungen?
<martin04112015> ja mit doppelklick 
<martin04112015> und fehlermeldung ist 
<jokrebel> *seufz*
<martin04112015> konnte nicht eingehangen werden 
<slippedyslope> hallo könnte hier jemand mit ubuntu 15.10 folgendes überprüfen? 
<martin04112015> also einhängen des ortes nicht möglich 
<slippedyslope> beim "videos"-player irgendein video öffnen und schauen ob das context-menu im vollbild benutzbar ist?
<jokrebel> martin04112015: Zeig doch als erstes mal ein "sudo fdisk -l" in einem NoPasteService wie zB. im Topic verlinkt.
<slippedyslope> upps falscher channel 
<martin04112015> ok
<martin04112015> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13101420/
<jokrebel> Und Du hast grub in sdb1 schreiben lassen?
<martin04112015> ja auf die Linux Partition 
<martin04112015> die eigentlich hätte nur 25gb groß sein dürfen 
<martin04112015> wie es aussieht hat linux einfach mal meine komplette platte gelöscht anscheinend obwohl ich extra die 25gb partition ausgewählt habe 
<martin04112015> oder verstehe ich die Ausgabe von sudo fdisk -l falsch ??
<leszek> martin04112015: anscheinend ? Kannst du das nicht überprüfen ? Gparted ob die Partitionen noch vorhanden sind und mit dem Live Medium ob die Daten noch da sind
<martin04112015> meinst du jetzt unter Linux ??
<martin04112015> oder Windows ??
<jokrebel> martin04112015: Wenn Du den automatischen Installer genommen hast und dort dann abgenickt hast "ganze Festplatte benutzen" ja ;-) Nur müsste (zumindest bei _alten_ BIOS *kein UEFI*) der Grub-Bootloader dann auch in den MBR von sda und nicht in die Partition und dann auch noch von der zweiten Platte.
<leszek> martin04112015: linux . Windows hat keine richtigen live medien
<jokrebel> Wei sonst lässt es sich ja gar nicht booten.
<jokrebel> +l
<martin04112015> ne ganze festplatte geht nicht habe die 25gb festplatte vorher erstellt dann bei der linux install dann nur die ausgewählt und nur bei der war ein haken bei formatieren 
<martin04112015> die andere stand da extra 
<martin04112015> deswegen komisch das die jetzt anscheined komplett formatiert ist 
<martin04112015> naja schaue mal was gparted sagt
<jokrebel> mich wundert das nicht, wenn Du ständig Festplatte und Partition als das selbe betrachtest ;-)
<martin04112015> ne wieso ich habe 2 festplatte auf der 1 ist nur 1 partition und auf der 2 waren 2 partitionen 
<martin04112015> ist doch richtig oder nicht 
<jokrebel> nö
<jokrebel> genau anders rum wenn ich Dein Paste so ansehe.
<martin04112015> ich habe aber 2 Festplatten 
<martin04112015> naja habe es jetzt mit gparted ausgelesen die daten sind weg 
<martin04112015> und die 25gb partition wurde formatiert die daten partition auch und daraus eine gemacht 
<jokrebel> sda ist die erste Platte. Da gibt es sda1 und sda2. Beides NTFS also Dein Windows. Und dann kommt sdb. Da gibt es nur eine Partition sdb1 über die komplette Grüßer der Festplatte und ist mit einem Linux-Dateisystem formatiert.
<martin04112015> ja und auf der 2 platte waren aber vorher 2 partitionen einmal einmal wo die daten drauf waren und eine 25gb 
<jokrebel> Weil Du beim Install "ja, ganze Festplatte verwenden" wähltest in der Annahme er frage nach "ganze Partition verwenden" was der Installer nicht tut.
<martin04112015> ja ist doch aber richtig wenn ich 2 partitonen hatte 
<jokrebel> Bei mehreren Platten UND Partitionen kommt man um das händische festlegen was wo hin soll nicht herum
<martin04112015> und die mit 25gb auswähle kann er doch die ganze partition formatieren das hat doch mit der anderen partition wo meine daten drauf waren garnichts zu tun 
<martin04112015> oder was habe ich falsch gemacht ??
<martin04112015> verstehe ich irgendwie nicht ganz gerade
<jokrebel> martin04112015: "ganze Festplatte verwenden" ist die gesamte Festplatte für Linux herrichten. Den Punkt "gesamte PARTITION verwenden" gibt es nicht, schon allein weil ubuntu wenigstens 2 Partitionen möchte. Oder wahlweise auch mehr. Du solltest Dich da dringend besser einlesen.
<martin04112015> mhh komisch 
<martin04112015> linux meinte das es noch eine swap partition fehlt also ich machen soll wenn ich zu wenig speichert habe 
<martin04112015> habe ich nicht habe auf weiter geklickt 
<martin04112015> ja aber wenn ich eine partition auswähle und es mich fragt ob ich auf dieser partition linux installieren möchte und ich ja sage kann er doch nicht einfach noch eine andere partition löschen diese zusammen packen 
<martin04112015> naja mal schauen wie ich das jetzt machen 
<jokrebel> Es GIBT keinen Auswahlpunkt "nur in diese eine Partition installieren"
<martin04112015> ne man bekommt eine liste mit den platten und den partitionen 
<martin04112015> dann habe ich doppelklick aus die 25 gb partiton gemacht dort haken bei formatieren gemacht und dort in dem fenster ext4 ausgewählt fertig
<martin04112015> und es war dann im menü nur bei meiner 25gb partition ein haken bei formatieren 
<martin04112015> und jetzt das 
<martin04112015> also echt keine ahnung was ich falsch gemacht habe 
<martin04112015> und unter gparted ist es mir unter linux nicht einmal möglich meine 2 platte wo jetzt nur noch linux drauf ist zu verkleiner 
<martin04112015> wieso ??
<jokrebel> Nochmal! Wenn Du erst zwar anfängst händisch zu Partitionieren und zu Formatieren, dann aber nicht auch festlegst was / was ggf. /boot oder /home werden soll, sondern dann was anklickst wo Du "meintest" es bedeute "ganze Partiton benutzen" (was es wie schon gesagt so nicht gibt) weil Du die Begriffe Partition und Platte nicht auseinander halten konntest kann da der Installer nichts dafür.
<martin04112015> mhh naja mal schauen dann werde ich mich nochmal neu einlesen müssen 
<martin04112015> trotzdem vielen dank für die hilfe
<linuxperia> Hallo Zusammen! Ich habe vor kurzem Heute ein paar vorgeschalgene Pakete für 15.10 aktualisiert und kann nach dem Neustart nicht mehr Ubuntu bis zum Login Screen booten. Habe versucht mittels der zweiten Option  Upstart im Grub menu das ganze ebenfalls zu booten dort bekomme ich die Fehler meldung /sbin/upstart /usr/local/lib/libdbus-1.so.3 no version information availble und nichts weiter...
<linuxperia> ...passiert.
<linuxperia> Brauche dringend Hilfe um Ubuntu wieder zu booten da ich noch arbeiten erledigen muss.
<LetoThe2nd> je nach dringlichkeitsfaktor - nimm ne livecd und mach vorerst damit weiter. klingt nicht als wärs mal auf die schnelle zu richten
<linuxperia> wenn ich im systemlog schaue gibt es dort eine kommische fehler meldung "nvidia module verification failed signature and/or required key missing - tainted kernel"
<smeexs> warum gibt es den bug mit den sprachen eigentlich noch immer ? ( einige sprachpakete wurden nicht richtig installiert ) den gabs schon in 12.04
<LetoThe2nd> linuxperia: der nvidia treiber kann natürlich putt sein. dann wärs aber interessant zu wissen was diese "vorgeschlagenen pakete" waren. -> /var/log/apt
<strohalm> wenn es ein startscript in /etc/init und eins mit gleichen namen in /etc/init.d/ gibt.. welches wird dann genommen?
<strohalm> von apt z.b. oder service oder ..
<jokrebel> linuxperia: Schon mal versucht mit einem älteren Kernel zu booten?
<linuxperia> jokrebel: ja habe ich ebenfalls bringt nichts ist gleich. strohalm: hauptsächlich NetworkManager und dessen Libs aka libnm-glib4
<linuxperia> wie kann ich das netzwerk in der console starten wenigstens?
<strohalm> cool
<LetoThe2nd> linuxperia: im allgemeinen ifup $GEWUENSCHTESINTERFACE - gesetzt den fall es ist in der /etc/network/interfaces gesetzt.
<linuxperia> Sieht danach auch das der NetworkManager update von heute Morgen alles kapput gemacht hat. Unglaublich. Nichts funktioniert echt.
<linuxperia> ach kurze frage kann ich die ganzen updates von heute morgen rückgängig machen? wenn ja würde mir das echt helfen denke ich!
<LetoThe2nd> so ein direktes update-zurückrollen gibts nicht
<LetoThe2nd> eher weiter updaten, hoffen dass es zeitnah gefixt wird
<linuxperia> Das wäre echt händisch und benutzerfreundlich scheint aber wohl nicht wirklich jemand von den entwicklern zu interessieren. kann nicht fassen das ein bettriebs system ala ubuntu solch eine funktion nicht bietet. sich unglaublich an den kopf fassen!
<jokrebel> War ja klar! "Der Transportdienstleister hat die Zustellung für den nächsten Werktag geplant, da das Unternehmen am Zustelltag geschlossen ist". Und bei DHL direkt: "Die Sendung wird vorübergehend gelagert (Rückstellung, Ferien, Betriebsferien, Feiertag)." 
<smeexs> @linuxperia Mark Shuttleworth selbst empfiehlt {de} nicht ambitionierten Anwendern ausdrücklich, die Long Term Support-Versionen zu nutzen:
<smeexs>     "Diese Non-LTS-Versionen seien ohnehin nur für Leute gedacht, die an Ubuntu in irgendeiner Form mitarbeiten, alle anderen sollten nur LTS-Versionen einsetzen."
<LetoThe2nd> linuxperia: jein. beim snappy-unterbau ist sowas durchaus auch angedacht meines wissens nach. aber der klassische apt/dpkg unterbau ist halt einfach mittlerweise zig jahre alt, und so ein feature ist nicht mal eben nachimplementiert
<jokrebel> oups falsches Fenster sorry
<martin04112015> so da bin ich wieder 
<martin04112015> habe jetzt mal ubuntu mate auf meinen alten rechner drauf gepackt da kann ich nichts mehr kaputt machen ^^
<LetoThe2nd> linuxperia: abgesehen davon, dass nicht-lts so ne knappe woche nach freigabe auch nicht direkt die ausgeburt an stabilität ist. hilft dir jetzt zwar nicht weiter, ist aber leider so.
<smeexs> den fehler machen leider viele 
<martin04112015> jetzt habe ich aber folgendes problem kriege die auflösung meines bildschirms nicht bei ubuntu rein immer wenn ich die einstellung des bildschirms nehme fehlt mir an den rändern immer ein teil meines desktops 
<martin04112015> hat da jemand eine lösung ??
<LetoThe2nd> martin04112015: ist das vielleicht ein fernseher? ;)
<martin04112015> ja ist es schlimm ??
<martin04112015> ist über hdmi angeschlossen
<LetoThe2nd> martin04112015: nö, aber das machts zu einem nicht-ubuntu-problem. du musst in den einstellungen des fernseher das overscaling ausschalten.
<martin04112015> so was hat der garnicht dafür ist der zu alt ^^
<LetoThe2nd> martin04112015: overscaling hat er sicher, das löst nämlich das problem aus.
<martin04112015> das ist nur ein billiger kleiner 24zoller
<LetoThe2nd> martin04112015: und overscaling steht per spec in der hdmi definition drin.
<martin04112015> ist aber hd ready ^^
<martin04112015> ja weil die kleinste auflösung nimmt er ja
<LetoThe2nd> martin04112015: die amd- und nvidia-treiber haben zum teil tricks um das zu umgehen, aber immer auf kosten der bildqulität. fakt ist das einzige was die korrekte lösung ist: overscaling am fernseher ausshalten.
<martin04112015> und wenn ich das da nicht einstellen kann ??
<LetoThe2nd> martin04112015: "sie haben leider verloren"
<martin04112015> so ein mist mensch naja dann muss ich erstmal mit 640*530 oder so leben ^^
<LetoThe2nd> ich wiederhole nochmal: das ist in der hdmi-spezifikation so festgelegt. da kann keine software was dafür, sondern einfach die tatsache dass der anschluss per hdmi erfolgt.
<LetoThe2nd> nimm vga und gut :)
<martin04112015> oki
<martin04112015> muss ich mir mal ein kabel besorgen 
<martin04112015> danke für die hilfe und die info 
<linuxperia> Ubuntu ist offensichtlich voll am abkacken! Mein Problem mit dem Network Manager haben offenschtlich Einige und das Probelm schein nicht gelösst zu sein im gegensatz es wird wie in meinem Fall noch Schlimmer => http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2291829
<jokrebel> linuxperia: Ranten bitte wo anders :-/
<LetoThe2nd> linuxperia: tut mir leid zu hören, aber was erwartest du jetzt als antwort?
<LetoThe2nd> linuxperia: wir können jetzt ubuntu verteidigen, mitschimpfen, whatever. es bringt nur nichts.
<rentier_> Mit welchem Video-Bearbeitungsprogramm kann ich das Timing von Untertitelspuren in einem mkv bearbeiten?
<ppq> mit keinem, dafür brauchst du ein untertitelbearbeitungsprogramm
<ppq> die können das auch dann über das video legen
<ppq> hatte letztens eins getestet, keine ahnung wie das hieß, ist aber leicht zu recherchieren
<ppq> wenn die untertitel im .mkv file eingebettet sind, könnte es sein, dass du sie erstmal rausholen musst. aber vielleicht gibts auch editoren, die sie direkt in der .mkv bearbeiten können
<k1l> vlc kann das irgendwie auch zeitversetzt abspielen. aber sicher nur wenn die nicht ins video eingebrannt sind
<ppq> ja, das können die meisten player, aber gut funktionieren tut das nicht
<ppq> zb. nicht mit .srt
<ppq> und da die eingebetteten in aller regel schon zum video passen...
<rentier_> ppq, es geht natülich genau um eingebettete Untertitel, die NICHT zum Video passen. Darum frag ich.
<ppq> rentier_, sachen gibts.. :) und k1ls lösung kommt nicht in frage?
<rentier_> ppq,  nein
<ppq> rentier_, na, dann, wie gesagt: nimm nen untertiteleditor
<ppq> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Untertitel#Untertitel-erstellen-bearbeiten
<TeXnicer> Moin!
<TeXnicer> Skype ist doof. Ekiga geht?
<ppq> ekiga geht.
<TeXnicer> Das habe ich gerade gefunden.... 
<ppq> schau auch mal im ubuntuusers wiki unter videotelefonie, da sind noch andere
<TeXnicer> Hm, ...  Voice/Video-overIP, Verschlüsselt.... Ekiga ist nicht verschlüsselt...
<TeXnicer> Wobei „verschlüsselt“ relativ ist.
<TeXnicer> bekks: *wave*
<bekks> hi TeXnicer :)
<TeXnicer> Sie hier? :D
<bekks> Welch unerwarteter Gast ;)
<TeXnicer> So, ich habe unter Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS Ekiga 4.0.1 runtergeladen (Softwaremanager) und installiert, ich habe ein SIP Konto bei ekiga eingerichtet und kann aber meine Bekannte nicht erreichen. (Die hat neu installiert unter KDE) - Fehlermeldung im Fenster: Sicherheitsüberprüfung fehlgeschlagen.... vermutlich muss ich iptables/routing/STUN?server? konfigurieren, aus dem wiki werde ich aber...
<TeXnicer> ...nicht schlau.
<TeXnicer> Bei meinem Konto (unter Konten) steht (grünes Symbol, ... Verarbeitung läuft...)
<TeXnicer> Muss ich das Konto noch aktivieren?
<TeXnicer> Ich habe den Einrichtungsassistenten so verstanden, dass er das Konto automatisch anlegt.
#ubuntu-de 2015-11-05
<martin05112015> servus
<martin05112015> hat hier jemand ahnung von compiz und kann mir weiter helfen ??
<martin05112015> habe ubuntu 14.04
<jokrebel> martin05112015: Um was geht es?
<martin05112015> wenn ich den würfel drehe sehe ich die offenen fenster nicht nur auf der aktiven arbeitsfläche sonder auch links oder rechts neben dem würfel 
<martin05112015> sieht ein bisschen dann aus wie ein grafik fehler ^^ 
<jokrebel> oh! Damit hab ich nie rumgespielt. Da ist auch meine Grafik zu lahm für sowas. Sorry, da bin ich raus.
<martin05112015> ok 
<martin05112015> ja habe jetzt ubuntu vernünftig auf meinem laptop zum laufen bekommen ^^
<martin05112015> diesmal ohne festplatten und partitions probleme ^^
<jokrebel> Für was braucht man den Würfel? Ist doch blos ne Spielerei IMHO
<jokrebel> martin05112015: schön
<martin05112015> ja schon spielerei aber irgendwie ist auch cool so die arbeitsflächen zu wechseln hehe
<martin05112015> hat irgendwie was 
<jokrebel> Ich mach das mit Alt+Tab
<martin05112015> ja das geht natürlich auch 
<martin05112015> aber wie gesagt der würfel hat irgendwie was 
<LetoThe2nd> pro/contra arbeitsflächenumschalter diskutieren bring nicht wirklich was, ist halt einfach geschmack
<jokrebel> bzw. Strg+Alt+Pfeil
<LetoThe2nd> aber ich kann leider auch nix zum würfel sagen, weil ich sowas ebenfalls nicht mag
<martin05112015> ok ist ja nicht schlimm geschmäcker sind halt anders 
<martin05112015> ok bin erst einmal weg denke komme etwas später wieder bis denne 
<maxcnc> guten morgen Frage ich suche ein File das am 4Feb 2011 erstellt wurde wie mach ich das am besten 
<LetoThe2nd> maxcnc: man find, würde ich sagen
<maxcnc> muss ich da die tage ausrechen und mit find  suchen 
<LetoThe2nd> alternativ-hack: ls mit entsprechenden parametern rekursiv durch grep pipen
<jokrebel> maxcnc: Auch die GUI hat Möglichkeiten zu suchen (was sozusagen dann ein Frontend dafür wäre).
<maxcnc> ich blicks einfach nicht 
<jokrebel> maxcnc: Nautilus (Dateimanger) - Orte - Suchen
<maxcnc> da kann ich aber keine optionen angeben 
<LetoThe2nd> "ich blicks nicht" ist nur leider keine frage, auf die man sinnvoll antowrten könnte
<maxcnc> ich versuchs jetzt mal so "touch --date "2011-02-03" /tmp/start
<jokrebel> versuch es mal mit gnome-search-tool (obwohl man die Suche in Nautlius schon auch diesbezüglich verfeiner kann soweit ich mich erinnere)
<LetoThe2nd> maxcnc: ja, older und newer bei find zusammen mit passenden dummyfiles wären auch ne denkbare option
<maxcnc>  "touch --date "2011-02-05" /tmp/end -- find /f7207f9b-f4f2-4b90-a5a5-d71c3686f4eb/home/s  -type f -newer /tmp/start -not -newer /tmp/end
<maxcnc> das gnome search tool schau ich mir mal an 
<LetoThe2nd> oder was in der art von "ls -lR /whereever | grep ' 3 Feb'"
<jokrebel> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/find 
<maxcnc> das ist cool 
<LetoThe2nd> ist ja nicht so als hätt ichs nicht vor 15min shcon erwähnt
<jokrebel> LetoThe2nd: Du hast auf die man-Page verwiesen. Das ist was Andreas <g>
<LetoThe2nd> 10:40 < LetoThe2nd> alternativ-hack: ls mit entsprechenden parametern rekursiv durch grep pipen
<LetoThe2nd> nö.
<jokrebel> achso - dacht es geht noch um "find"
<maxcnc> Danke 
<gast111> hallo, wie richtet man einen drucker ein, wenn dieser nicht in der liste
<gast111> ist ?
<jokrebel> gast111: Wie ist er denn "wo" angebunden?
<gast111> jokrebel, per usb, es betrifft einen freund von mir
<gast111> lexmark e332n 
<jokrebel> oi Lexmark...
<jokrebel> gast111: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Archiv/Lexmark_Drucker könnte veraltet sein
<gast111> ich dachte, linux läuft gut mit alter hardware
<gast111> auf der lexmark-website gibt einen treiber für 12.04, kann man den nehmen oder ist das riskant?
<gast111> jokrebel, 
<jokrebel> wenn du 12.04 hast, ja ;-)
<gast111> nein, der kollege hat 15.10
<jokrebel> gast111: Lexmark hat es nicht so mit "Open-Source-Support"
<gast111> es gibt auf der lexmark seite treiber von 9.10 bis 12.04, mehr nicht
<gast111> ich suche mal im ubuntuusers-forum
<jokrebel> gute Idee
<InstallationGuy> Hi. Mein Notebook zeigt immer nur ein Akku-Indikator an, auch wenn es am Netzteil hängt. Am liebsten wäre es mir, wenn es nur dann einen Indikator anzeigt, wenn der Akku benutzt wird – sonst gar keins. Die Einstellungen dafür sind jedenfalls korrekt gesetzt, geht aber trotzdem nicht. Benutze 15.10, war aber auch schon unter 15.04 so. Ideen, wie sich das lösen lässt? 
<jokrebel> InstallationGuy: Normale Ubuntu mit Unity-Desktop?
<InstallationGuy> @jokrebel: Ja.
<InstallationGuy> jokrebel: Ja.
<jokrebel> Hab hier leider grade nirgends ein Akku-betriebenes Gerät mit Ubuntu-15.x am Start. Kann das also auch nicht verifizieren.
<jokrebel> aber es sind ja noch über hundert andere da.
<InstallationGuy> jokrebel: Ich glaube, das ist auch sehr Geräte-abhängig. Meine Kollegen haben das Problem nicht, nur ich mit meinem Zenbook UX303.
<star314> Hi!
<jokrebel> InstallationGuy: Mit dem gleichen Drucker haben die keine Probleme? Auch unter Ubuntu 15.10? Dann nimm den Treiber den die nutzten. :-)
<star314> Bei "apt-get upgrade" kommt bei bestimmten Paketen eine Meldung am Schirm in Form einer Emailnachricht (steht drinnen was am Paket wesentlich neu ist) und der Vorgang pausiert. Wie kann man das abstellen? Ich habe es mit "dpkg-reconfigure -plow" versucht, aber erfolglos
<InstallationGuy> jokrebel: Es geht um die Energieanzeige. Ich möchte, dass nur dann ein Indikator angezeigt wird, wenn ich den Akku benutze.
<InstallationGuy> jokrebel: Leider greift die dafür vorgesehene Systemeinstellung aber nicht; es wird IMMER ein Akku-Indikator angezeigt, auch bei Netzstrom.
<jokrebel> InstallationGuy: Ah sorry - dann hab ich Dich anscheinend verwechselt. Tut mir leid.
<geser> star314: auf welches Paket hast du "dpkg-reconfigure" angewendet?
<geser> star314: das für diese Meldung zuständige Paket ist "apt-listchanges"
<star314> geser: Danke, ich probiere das gleich aus.
<wlbi> hi
<k1l_> hallo
<jokrebel> Wie kann es sein, dass ein einziger Rechner nach dem Tausch des 5-Port-Switches gegen ein 8-Port-Switch nur noch eine IPv6 findet aber keine (interne) IPv4? Verschieden Ports am neuen Switch und verschiedene Kabel wurden probiert.
<jokrebel> Alle Anderen LAN-Gerät an diesem neuen Switch funktionieren einwandfrei.
<nagetier> jokrebel, konnte das auf die Schnelle finden, hört sich gut an - http://serverfault.com/questions/93717/setting-ipv4-as-preferred-protocol-over-ipv6
<nagetier> wenn das mit dem Switch auch recht komisch ist
<nagetier> IPv6 abschalten wäre natürlich auch möglich.. nur nicht immer gewünscht, und ob das problemlos auf aktuellen Distributionen ist, ist mir nicht ganz klar
<jokrebel> Und das unter verschiedenen *buntus auf selbem Rechner. dhclient DHCPDISCOVER on eth1 to 255.255.255.255 port ....   (eth1) DHCPv4 request timed out.
<jokrebel> versteh da nur Bahnhof. Vielleicht bringt auch folgende Information Euch noch auf Ideen. Als ich das LAN-Kabel an den neuen Switch umsteckte bootete dieser Rechner als hätte er ein WOL erhalten.
<jokrebel> Da ist auch noch ein Windows drauf. Mal schaun ob das IPv4_Netzwerk hat. 
<jokrebel> Also Windows bekommt nach wie vor auch eine IPv4-Adresse.
<holgersson> jokrebel_: Ich bombadier' Dich nochmal mit Fragen: 1. Hast Du am Ubuntu Networkmanager, wicd oder etwas ähnliches, also eine Art „Verwaltungssoftware“ für den Netzwerkkram laufen? 2. Was sagt denn "dmesg" zu der Sache? Da wäre vermutlich dmesg |tail direkt nach dem Einstecken das Sinnvollste. 3. Was sagen denn "ifconfig" bzw. "ip route" und "ip -6 route"?
<jokrebel_> Dunkel kann ich mich erinnern, mit diese NIC (ich glaub Herstelle SiS) schon mal diverse Probleme gehabt zu haben. Reboot aller Router und Switches brachte keine Besserung. Ich glaub ich schau mal ob ich da eine PCI-Ethernet-Karte reinabuen kann.
<jokrebel_> schau schau ;-) schon hab ich auch wieder eine IPv4 ... sch*** SiS
<holgersson> Ja, ich hab hier auch ein NAS mit SIS-Karte und bekomme konsequent kein IPv4 über das IF geprügelt, solange ich Linux benutz.
<hacker_> Hi
<hacker_> wer will ddos auf googl machen?
<k1l_> hacker_: geh woanders spielen
<hacker_> ...
<_moep_> das war ja einfach
<k1l_> jo, bin jetzt auch enttäuscht :)
<jokrebel_> holgersson: Hab nun die interne SiS deaktiviert und ein PCI-RTL reingebaut. Gebootet - geht ;-)
<holgersson> jokrebel_: Hm, HW ersetzen ist die IMHO unschönste Lösung. Aber wenn's funktioniert… :)
<jokrebel_> holgersson: Nachdem die mich vor Monaten/Jahren mit ählichem Problem schon mal zu weißglut brachte, bis ich es nach Tagen endlich auf allen Linuxen die da drauf sind gefixt bekam wollte ich mal nen "schnelleren" Lösungsansatz versuchen ;-/
<jokrebel_> Und in dem Fall schein tatsächlich "schrauben" der quick&dirty Weg gewesen zu sein.
<dakira> moin. in wie weit wird eigentlich das systemd logging bereits in Ubuntu (15.10) genutzt? /var/log/syslog ist ja noch da.
<dakira> Wo sieht man, welche logs es so gibt?
<ppq> dakira, es gibt glaub ich jetzt ein log-viewing-programm, journalctl. wo das seine informationen hernimmt ist mir aber nach wie vor ein rätsel
<dakira> ppq: ich kann mir mit journalctl alle logs auf ein mal angucken. mit journalctl -u <unit> kann ich es auf "kernel" oder bspw. "vboxdrv.sh" beschränken.
<dakira> ppq: was mit fehlt ist die Info, wo ich sehe welche "units" es gibt. ;(
<ppq> dakira, journalctl -u [TAB][TAB] sieht vielversprechend aus :)
<dakira> ppq: argh.. manchmal sieht man den wald vor lauter bäumen nicht ;)
<dakira> Jetzt muss ich mich nur noch mal damit auseinander setzen, wie man mit systemd eigene dienste konfiguriert und dann bin ich zufrieden. ;)
<k1l_> ardalrian: kannst du nicht dauernd thunderbird ausmachen, wenn du das auch für irc nutzt? :)
<ardalrian> Interessant, wie man sofort angesprochen wird, wenn man Funktionen testet.
<jokrebel> ardalrian: Für sowas gibt es extra #test ;-)
<ardalrian> Oh mein Gott, also ja, es tut mir sehr leid, dass ich mich hier 3 Mal wieder eingeloggt habe.
#ubuntu-de 2015-11-06
<amon> moin. wie kann ich beim login per ssh auf einen server mit encrypted home veranlassen dass .bash_aliases gelesen wird, nachdem ich meine passphrase eingegeben habe?
<amon> exit
<Kirsten> Hallöchen, ich bin ja neuerdings stolze Besitzerin eines Lenovo x220. Allerdings habe ich nur eine normale Festplatte drin. Ich schaue mir jetzt immer schon die ssd Festplatten an. Gerne würde ich eine SSD zusätzlich einbauen, von der soll dann Ubuntu starten. Auch meine wichtigsten Daten sollen auf der SSD sein, damit ich schnell drauf zugreifen kann. Die weniger wichtigen Daten sollen dann auf der alten Festplatte sein. Könn
<Kirsten> schwierig?
<sdx23> Bei "könn" hört's auf. Ich empfehle auserdem die SSD Artikel im ubuntuusers Wiki. Und sich zu informieren, ob da noch Platz ist (imo nämlich nicht).
<LetoThe2nd> Kirsten: wenn du von der zusätzlichen einbaumöglichkeit im wwan-slot sprichst: nicht übermässig kompliziert. erfordert halt etwas disziplin beim ablegen der daten (dein laptop weiss ncith automatisch was wichtig ist und was nicht)
<Kirsten> ah, ja, den meine ich
<LetoThe2nd> Kirsten: abgesehen davon ists immer einfacher, und meist auch sinnvoller die platte komplett zu ersetzen. neu installieren, fertig.
<Kirsten> Neuinstallation hatte ich auch vor, aber ich wollte die alte Festplatte gerne weiterhin mitbenutzen, denn eine 1 TB ssd ist mir noch ein wenig zu teuer...
<LetoThe2nd> dann ist eigentlich alles gesagt.
<Kirsten> danke!
<simpleUser_> Hallo. Wie muss ich einen Starter modifizieren damit er zwei anwendungen simultan öffnet
<simpleUser_> Hallo. Wie muss ich einen Starter modifizieren damit er zwei Anwendungen simultan öffnet?
<dadrc> ich würd ein script schreiben, das die gewünschen programme startet und im starter dann das skript aufrufen
<simpleUser_> ja das habe ich mir auch schon gedacht. kommt mir aber so unsauber vor. gibts keine lösung dass im starter zu machen? google empfiehlt sowas wie bash -c "prog1 && prog2" aber irgendwie klappt das nit
<LetoThe2nd> man könnte sich mal die spec anschauen ob mehr als ein exec-eintrag im .desktop file erlaubt ist.
<dadrc> wenn es funktioniert und keinen blödsinn macht, ist es nicht doof :)
<simpleUser_> @leto: und wo kann ich das nachlesen ?
<LetoThe2nd> simpleUser_: google "desktop file specification"
<simpleUser_> danke. suche dann mal weiter :)
<jokrebel> warum zeigt mein Grub beim Boot immer noch (unterhalb von Ubuntu) Windows 7 an obwohl dies längst auf Windows 10 upgegraded wurde. update-grub wurde bereits mehrfach versucht.
<nagetier> jokrebel, ich denke das wirst du händisch eintragen müssen
<jokrebel> nagetier: Das Windows 7 damals wurde ja auch automagisch erkannt.
<jokrebel> wär was anderes, wenn ich den 7ener selber dahinter hätte malen müssen, damals.
<jokrebel> Ist er Grub-Installer "dümmer" geworden?
<nagetier> jokrebel, evtl unterscheidet sich der Bereich, der von GRUB ausgelesen wird, nichts so als dass er als Windows 10 identifiziert werden kann *vermut*
<jokrebel> hm: http://askubuntu.com/questions/666317/grub2-shows-windows-7-instead-of-windows-10
<jokrebel> wohl ein Bug. Hab aber nichts gefunden, dass er schon gemeldet wär. (Ich tu mich da immer so schwer ;-)
<jokrebel> ah! doch schon gemeldet: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/os-prober/+bug/1482851
<jokrebel> Da ist zwar die Rede von Windows 8, aber wenn es an os-prober liegt, der dann (wegen nicht korrekt erkanntem Win10) das vorherige als "fallback" hernimmt, passt mein Bug ja dazu.
<jokrebel> OH! es hat sich verändert! Es steht da jetzt nicht mehr Windows 7 - dafür aber zwei mal Windows Recovery Environment (loader) auf /dev/sda1 (und selbes mit sda3) --- das mit sda1 ist dann das Windows 10 ;-) ... Da war ja der Eintrag Windows 7 (welcher dann ins Windows 10 führte) noch besser :-/
<cj1> hey
<cj1> bye
<Anf> Guten Tag, hab mal eine kleine frage. Ich hab gerade versucht, den Scann Treiber für mein Canon MP560 zu installieren, leider erscheint da immer ein unerfüllte Abhängigkeiten Problem. Und ich komm nicht weiter.
<Anf> Ich verstehe nicht, was er damit meint, mit diesem unerfüllte Abhängigkeiten?
<dadrc> Anf: der scannertreiber braucht weitere pakete und dein paketsystem weiß nicht, wo es die hernehmen soll
<k1l> das er pakete in bestimmten versionen braucht und die nicht in der version oder eben gar nicht finden kann.
<dadrc> wie genau versuchst du das denn zu installieren?
<Anf> Ich hab den Treiber von Canon's Hompage geladen, und hab es mit /.install.sh laut Anleitung versucht zu installieren
<Anf> Wen ich aber die fehlenden Packete nachinstallieren möchte, kommt das selbe Problem raus, muss ich vielleicht weitere Quellen eingeben, damit die Packete da geladen werden können?
<Anf> Fehler:  scangearmp-common hängt ab von libgimp2.0 (>= 2.2.0+rel)
<dadrc> was für ein ubuntu hast du denn?
<Anf> 14.04.3 LTS
<dadrc> und wenn du jetzt versuchst, libgimp2.0 zu installieren?
<dadrc> das paket gibt es nämlich
<Anf> ok, da kommt auch ein fehler, moment
<Anf> scangearmp-common:i386 : Hängt ab von: libgimp2.0:i386 (>= 2.2.0+rel) soll aber nicht installiert werden
<dadrc> mit welchem befehl hast du das gerade versucht?
<Anf> Bei beiden Packete der ansich gleiche Fehler, ich verstehe nicht, was er möchte?
<Anf> sudo apt-get install libgimp2.0
<dadrc> Dann haben die komischen Pakete von Canon da irgendwas zerfummelt. Deinstallier den ganzen Kram mal sauber und probier dann, libgimp2.0 vorher zu installieren
<Anf> kleine frage nebenbei, wen ich den Treiber von der Hompage lade, und Ihn mit ./install.sh installiere, muss der Treiber nicht alle nötigen Packete eigendlich mit sich haben??
<dadrc> Das musst du tatsächlich Canon fragen, was in deren Paket sein soll
<Anf> ok, aber wie deinstalliere ich sauber alle Packete, die ich über Terminal installiert habe, ich hab die ja nicht mehr alle im Kopf?
<dadrc> In /var/log/apt/ gibt es die history.log, da  steht das alles drin
<Anf> Super, und dan einfach mit sudo apt-get purge oder autoremover entfernen?
<dadrc> joa
<Anf> Super, vielen Dank. Werde ich versuchen, und melde mich
<Anf> Ich hab gerade versucht alle Canon Packete im Terminal zu entfernen mit autoremove, ich bekomme aber den selben Fehler, das irgendwas von einander Abhängt, das ist doch eigendlich nicht möglich, was soll das. Was hat da Canon für ein Treiber geschrieben, der sich nicht normal installieren lässt, und dan sich noch nicht mal entfernen lässt?
<dadrc> Im Notfall mit dpkg direkt deinstallieren
<dadrc> dpkg kannst du sagen, dass es Abhängigkeiten ignorieren soll
<Anf> wie geht den das? 
<Anf> Ich würde es vielleicht mit Synaptic versuchen, die einzelnen Packete zu entfernen, hab es aber noch nicht versucht, aber mit dpkg weiß ich nicht, wie es geht
<dadrc> -r
<dadrc> ansonsten, `man dpkg` :)
<Anf> Ich hab bei dpkg --help , --ignore-depends=<Paket>,...            Abhängigkeiten ignorieren, die <Paket> betreffen. Gefunden
<Anf> Mit -r stand da nichts
<dadrc> Einfach mit dpkg -r <paket> deinstallieren, das sollte eigentlich ausreichen
<Anf> achso, ich dachte sudo apt-get -r ....  oder so
<Anf> Alles klar
<Anf> Ich hab mit dpkg alle Packete con Canon entfernen können, die ich installiert habe. Danch hab ich versucht libgimp2.0 erst vor dem Treiber zu installieren, das Packet ist aber schon auf dem Neuesten Stand installiert. Also hab ich wieder versucht den Treiber zu installieren, bekahm aber wieder den Fehler "dpkg: Abhängigkeitsprobleme verhindern Konfiguration von scangearmp-common:  scangearmp-common hängt ab von libgimp2.0 (>= 2.2.0
<Anf> *von Canon
<Anf> Kann es sein, das Canon einen Bug im Treiber hat? 
<dadrc> dann entfern mal dieses scangearmp-common
<passt_> ich habe beim erstellen eines openvpn client zertifikats vergessen ein Passwort anzugeben. deshalb möchte ich dieses zertifikat löschen und nicht nur revoken. Ist das überhaput möglich?
<Anf> Jetzt hab ich scangearmp-common entfernt, und versucht den Canon Treiber zu installieren, jetzt schreibt er mir, das 6 Packete nicht installiert sind, die Packete sind aufgelisten, soll ich Sie manuell installieren?
<Anf> Liegt es vielleicht daran, das Canon keinen 64bit Treiber hatte, und ich jetzt versuche den  32bit Treiber von Canon auf meinem 64bit System zu installieren, und deswegen findet er dan auch die passenden Packete nicht, kann es daran liegen?
<frostschutz> Anf, machst das alles von hand oder mit dem canon ppa?
<Anf> Wie geht den das jetzt?
<Anf> Im Ubuntu Wiki steht https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Canon/Drucker , das es ein Problem mit der weiterentwicklung bei manchen Packete gibt, weil diese Packet nur für 32bit erfügbar sind
<Anf> Heißt das, das es keinen Treiber für das 64bit Linux  System gibt?
<frostschutz> es heißt daß du 32bit libraries brauchst
<TeXnicer> Anf: ich habe vor ein paar Tagen erst einen MP5150 installiert, das ging beides sehr einfach
<frostschutz> meine eltern haben so eine canon büchse, da hat es aber gereicht übers PPA die Pakete zu installieren
<TeXnicer> also ... Drucker über das Hinzufügen-Menü Treiberauswahl... ging nativ
<TeXnicer> ScanGear habe ich mir von Canon runtergeladen und lief auch gut
<frostschutz> ich selbst mach das ganz anders, da ich den drucker fast nie brauche, und aus anderen gründen sowieso eine windows vm da ist, reiche ich den usb drucker einfach an die vm durch *hust*  :)
<Anf> Klar, das ist am einfachsten. Ich hab nur das Problem, das ich überhaupt von Windows weg möchte, ich hab jetzt nur noch alle beiden Rechner auf Ubuntu, und möchte überhaupt kein Windows mehr nutzen, wen umsteigen auf Linux, dan schon komplett umsteigen :)
<Anf> Ich hab ja ScanGear auch von der Canon Hompage geladen, aber die installation klappt ja nicht, hab es mit ./install.sh gemacht. Aber ich hab da Fehler mit der Abhängigkeit. Muss ich vielleicht einfach manche Packete vor der Treiber installation installieren?
<TeXnicer> Anf: wie lang ist denn die liste? Paste das mal (topic des kanals beachten!)
<TeXnicer> Paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Anf> welche liste?
<Relaxo> Nabend zusammen! Ist es möglich die Soundausgabe von Ubuntu per wlan an ein anderes gerät umzuleiten? Sollte doch über Avahi gehen oder nicht?
<Anf> Soll ich die installation von dem Canon Treiber mit Paste.Ubuntu pasten?
<leszek> Relaxo: das geht mittels pulseaudio. Hab das hier vor ein paar Tagen auch gesucht: https://wiki.archlinux.de/title/Pulseaudio#PulseAudio_.C3.BCbers_Netzwerk
<frostschutz> Anf, das ist ungefähr die methode die ich bislang genutzt hab https://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/probleme-bei-der-installation-von-canon-drucke/#post-6678392 - wenn das nicht mehr so geht wäre schade
<frostschutz> Anf, ansonsten paste mal deine befehle und die ausgaben, vielleicht weiß dann jemand was dazu
<Relaxo> leszek: werd mir das mal anschauen, besten dank!
<Anf> Die methode klappt nicht, hab die als erstes schon getestet, ich paste gleich mal die Befehle
<Anf> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13125688/
<frostschutz> das :i386 heißt letztlich 32bit version, du musst die 32bit Versionen dieser Pakete irgendwie installieren
<frostschutz> ob das dann so klappen kann weiß ich ansonsten auch nicht
<frostschutz> Anf, hier scheints 64bit pakete zu geben? keine ahnung ob die tun würden https://launchpad.net/~mo42/+archive/ubuntu/private
<TeXnicer> Anf: hast du gimp installiert?
<Anf> Wen ich die 32bit Version dieser Packete installiere, bekomme ich ebenfalls einen Abhändigkeits Fehler
<Anf> gimp hab ich nicht
<TeXnicer> Anf: Druckt der Drucker schon?
<Anf> noch nicht, weil ich es nicht eingestellt habe, aber Drucken tut er, wen man Ihn einstellt. Also Ubuntu findet Ihn
<TeXnicer> Also, das machen wir zuerst...
<TeXnicer> Richte mal den Drucker ein und gucke, ob der in der Liste steht. Wenn Du unsicher bist oder Fragen hast, frage bevor Du etwas klickst.
<TeXnicer> Sag bescheid, wenn er eine Testseite gedruckt hast.
<Anf> Hab den Drucker in die Liste hinzugefügt, müsste jetzt Drucken können, aber das hat er auch bei meinem alten Ubuntu system gemacht. Aber wie finde ich jetzt den Scann Treiber
<TeXnicer> Komm, eine Testseite...
<Anf> Ja
<TeXnicer> Ich versuche gerade nachzuvollziehen wie ich das damals gemacht habe
<Anf> Aber der Scanner funktioniert nicht
<Anf> Bin mal kurz weg zum Essen, Sorry
<jokrebel> Scannen hat ja auch nichts mit dem Druckertreiber zu tun soweit ich weiß.
<jokrebel> Anf: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Canon/Scanner kennst Du bereits?
<smeexs> anf .. ganz am anfang , hast du da den scanner treiber selbst runter geladen ?
<Anf> Ja, ich hab versucht, den Treiber von Canon's Hompage zu installieren
<TeXnicer> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Canon/Drucker << VORBEREITUNG der Installation 14.04
<Anf> Aber die installation klappt nicht, da Canon den Treiber für Linux nur in der 32bit Version hat, und keinen Treiber für 64bit System hat, deswegen hat die installation bei mir nicht geklappt
<smeexs> ach is das teil schon älter ?
<TeXnicer> 64 kann 32 nicht umgekehrt
<smeexs> ich hab letzte woche einen pixman (fax,drucker,treiber) "installiert"
<TeXnicer> pixma?
<smeexs> drucker angehängt , aktualisierung durchgeführt , und das ding hast sich selbst installiert mit dem original treiber von canon 
<TeXnicer> Anf: Auf der Seite steht etwas von vorbereitenden Paketen
<smeexs> ja , nur vertippt
<Anf> Ich hab den MP560
<Anf> Ich verstehe jetzt gar nichts mehr. Dern normalen Treiber brauch ich nicht, da der Drucker bei mir finktioniert seit dem ich Ihn angeschlossen habe, hat Ubuntu sich den Treiber selber gefunden, aber leider nur den Treiber zum Drucker,
<TeXnicer> Anf: link oben, lesen, pakete installieren, dann scangear nochmal installieren
<Anf> Aber wie soll ich Scangear den installieren, wen Scangear nur für die 32bit Version verfügbar ist?
<jokrebel> Anf: Hast Du es denn mit sane versucht (und dieses auch installiert!)?
<jokrebel> und auch meinen Link gesehn den ich um 17:55 postete?
<Anf> Nein, ich hab darüber gelesen, aber bin dazu noch nicht gekommen, wollte erstmal versuchen, den originalen Canon Scann treiber zu installieren
<TeXnicer> Anf: Gut.. dann mache das erst und sage dann bescheid, wenn wir Dir den Artikel vorlesen dürfen ;)
<smeexs> kannst sein dass der eh schon funktioniert , schon nach der automatischen treiber installation , du brauchst nur SANE um den scanner anzusprechen 
<smeexs> jok war schneller
<Anf> versuch es gerade mit Sane
<TeXnicer> Anf: http://www.canon.de/support/consumer_products/products/fax__multifunctionals/inkjet/pixma_mp_series/pixma_mp560.aspx?type=drivers&language=&os=WINDOWS%207%20%2864-bit%29
<TeXnicer> nänänä das ist ein Windows-Treiber ... DANN WÄHLE LINUX 64BIT im Dropdownmenü :)
<smeexs> ich bin zwar erst selbst 2 jahre bei ubuntu aber irgend welche treiber selbst installieren hat bei mir so gut wie nie zum erfolg geführt , das meiste geht einfacher als man glaubt bzw automatisch (ggf nach einer aktualisierung)
<jokrebel> Anf: Das ist kein Windows. Etwas "runterladen" ist unter Linux meist der schlechteste Weg. Unter Ubuntu ist das ubuntuusers-Wiki meist die beste Wahl. Nun ist aber schon ne gute Stunde rum und jetzt hab _ich_ gleich keine Zeit mehr. :-/
<jokrebel> smeexs: ++
<jokrebel> und das mit dem Hinweis aufs Wiki an einen User Namens Anf kommt mir wie ein deja vu vor.
<Anf> Ich krieg es ja auch über ubuntu Wiki nicht hin, weil es diesen Treiber nicht als 64bit gibt. Dan kann es ja nur mit Sane funktionieren, oder soll ich den 32bit Treiber auf 64bit mal eben so neu Programmieren? Ich verstehe den Sinn nicht? Wie soll ich einfach weiter vorgehen?
<TeXnicer> Anf: 32 installieren.
<TeXnicer> wäre ein versuch wert
<TeXnicer> Sane oder close source?
<Anf> geht ja nicht, weil ich dan Abhängigkeits Fehler bekomme
<smeexs> hast du sane jetzt schon mal gestartet?
<TeXnicer> Anf: auf der Seite die hier mehrfach stand, steht für 14.04: sudo apt-get install libstdc++6  libc6  libgcc1  libatk1.0-0  libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0  libglib2.0-0  libgtk2.0-0  libusb-0.1-4  zlib1g  
<Anf> nein, ich finde gerade die Seite nicht im Ubuntu Wiki
<TeXnicer> Anf:  Hast Du die installiert?
<Anf> JA
<TeXnicer> aha...
<TeXnicer> gut dann ./install und gucken was er meckert oder ist das das alte paste?
<Anf> und dan hab ich den 32bit Treiber von Canon installiert, und die Fehler hab ich schon mal Oben im Paste.Ubuntu gepastet
<TeXnicer> jokrebel: smeexs  was haltet Ihr von sudo add-apt-repository ppa:inameiname/stable von http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/12/canon-driver-scangear-mp-ubuntu-14-04/
<smeexs> ich würd als erstes mal sahne installieren und starten und schaub ob der scanner nicht eh schon funktioniert
<jokrebel> genau - mit script installieren an der Paketverwaltung vorbei. Dann bekommt man es wenigsten ggf. nicht mehr sauber runter... :-/
<jokrebel> TeXnicer: Schon mal was von checkinstall gehört (wenigstens)?
<jokrebel> Aber ich muss nun los. Viel Glück noch...
<Anf> Danke
<TeXnicer> jokrebel: meine Drucker und Scanner laufen unter 14.04.3, 15.04, WIN7
<TeXnicer> jokrebel: ich gucks mir mal an
<Anf> Wo finde ich die Ubuntu Wiki Seite über Sane, da war ich vor 30min drauf, jetzt finde ich Sie nicht mehr
<smeexs> ich muss leider auch weg einkaufen , bin so um 8 wieder da 
<smeexs> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Scanner
<jokrebel> TeXnicer: Schön für Dich. Aber ich würde immer erst alle Ubuntu-Wege (genau!) probieren bevor ich irgendwas per ./install in mein System prügle.
<jokrebel> Anf: Immer noch https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Canon/Scanner
<smeexs> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SANE
<Anf> Ja, da steht aber nicht, wie ich Sane installiere, oder einfach über Software Center?
<smeexs> so muss leider sonst sperren die zu
<TeXnicer> ja, das sollte (siehe andere Kommentare) immer der erste weg sein...
<Anf> Sane funktioniert, aber nur wen ich den Scann start bei Sane starte, wen ich auf dem Drucker auf Scann Start gehe, passiert nichts
<jokrebel> Anf: *seufz* https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Canon/Scanner da gibt es auch funktionierende weiterführende Links. Lesen - nicht überfliegen. Danke
<TeXnicer> Anf: Dann suchst du bei scann buttons
<jokrebel> Und viel Erfolg noch ich muss jetzt auch wirklich...
<TeXnicer> oder findest dich damit ab, dass du den Knopf am Computer drückst..
<TeXnicer> Einkaufen gute Idee..
<TeXnicer> Anf: In dem Wiki steht MEHR als ICH jemals helfen kann allein auf den paar Seiten (Canon Scanner+Referenz) ... Du möchtest 3 Probleme auf einmal lösen.
<TeXnicer> Also. STOPP
<TeXnicer> 1.) Klare Zieldefinition
<TeXnicer> Ich möchte, dass mein Multifunktionsgerät Canon MP560 druckt und scant - unter Linux 14.04.3
<jokrebel> na also wenn das scannen geht, nur der Knofpdruck dafür nicht am Drucker gemacht werden kann *doppelseufz* Ist das wirklich soooo wichtig?
<jokrebel> und tschüss
<stevieh> die knöpfe an den dingern gehen nie
<TeXnicer> tschüß
<Anf> Alles klar. Vielen Dank
<TeXnicer> Anf: Wie nutzt du die Scans? Mit welchem Programm wirst Du die Scans nutzen?
<TeXnicer> Anf: wenn ich Dir jedes Feedback aus der Nase ziehen muss, dann lasse ich dich in ruhe
<TeXnicer> War ich zu harsch? War ich zu direkt?
<k1l> ich glaube daran hats nicht gelegen :)
<TeXnicer> k1l: danke, tut gut. 
<TeXnicer> Ich gehe auch mal einkaufen
<frostschutz> das canonzeug kann schon extrem frustrierend sein :)
<yoshimo> ich habe zum Auslesen der Daten meine zweite Festplatte gegen eine andere getauscht
<yoshimo> nun sagt das System beim Booten der Name der neuen und das Modell hätten sich nicht geändert
<yoshimo> WD steht da, es ist aber eigentlich eine Seagate
<frostschutz> wo steht das?
<yoshimo> Startmeldungen des Systems wo alle erkannten Dinge drin stehen und im BIOS
<frostschutz> und was steht bei smartctl -a /dev/platte bzw. hdparm -i /dev/platte?
<yoshimo> DMESG sagt https://pastee.org/r73n9
<frostschutz> sieht ziemlich kaputt aus
<yoshimo> die ging vor 3h im andern PC wunderbar
<yoshimo> smartctl findet nix: cannot be read
<frostschutz> anderes kabel, anderer sata-port, anderer pc, ...
<yoshimo> hdparm https://pastee.org/h7y6r
<yoshimo> und der VOllständigkeit halber https://pastee.org/5bqmq
<frostschutz> ist aber keine 4GB Platte ja?
<yoshimo> ne 500GB laut Label
<yoshimo> Seagate Barracuda 
<frostschutz> probiers im andern pc ob sie da noch geht
<frostschutz> ansonsten sieht das nach kaputter platine oder firmwarefehler aus
<frostschutz> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WqC4VNHkjvc
<yoshimo> mhmm, das muss warten, ich hab nur den einen ;)
<yoshimo> bbl
<Anf> Hab es mit ScanGear hinbekommen, konnte die 32bit Version doch installieren, über Synaptic und über eine andere Quelle, der Treiber für den Scannen läuft jetzt 1A
<Anf> Ich wollte aber eben, mein Drücker über das netz einrichten, und brauch das Workgroup Passwort, wo kann ich das Workgroup Passwort finden?
<k1l> an dem windows rechner, an dem du die workgroup eingerichtet hast?
<nagetier> http://windows.microsoft.com/de-de/windows7/where-can-i-find-my-homegroup-password
<nagetier> hier werden fragen gestellt..
<nagetier> es ist auch noch weg *spät feststell*
<k1l> ist eh nen spezi, der gute
<blubb321> Hallo, ich benutze Ubuntu 14.4.3 Seit dem letzten Update startet der Rechner nicht mehr. Das wäre die Kernel Version 3.13.0-61-generic. Wenn ich mit der nächst kleineren Version starte 3.13.0-44-generic, bootet der Rechner ohne Probleme. Wie kann ich das beheben?
<k1l> sichergehen, dass linux-generic installiert ist. also dass zieht nämlich auch die passenden header files, die werden gebraucht für die ganzen module
<blubb321> k1l, nach was muss ich da gucken? sind das die files im /boot? also zu der version gibt es eine abi, config, initrd.img, system.map und vmlinuz Datei
<k1l> ist das paket installiert?
<blubb321> nach welchem Paketnamen muss ich da gucken?
<k1l> sudo apt-get install linux-generic
<Anf> Ich hab eben mein Drucker an die Fritz.box angeschlossen, und in Ubuntu so eingerichtet, das ich Drucken kann. Jetzt hab ich aber das Problem, das Simple Scan den Scanner nicht finden kann, woran liegt das, muss ich Simple Scan nochmal Neu installieren?
<smeexs> re
<Anf> ??
<smeexs> falls die ?? auf mich bezogen waren , re bedeutet nur return , sprich dass ich wieder am pc bin
<nagetier> ich denke Anf ist einfach nur ungeduldig
<Anf> Vielleicht, ich bin nur sehr lange dabei, das Ding zum laufen zu bekommen. Und verstehe nicht, wieso Simple Scann nur dan funktioniert, wen der Drucker über USB am Rechner hängt, und wen ich den Drucker über USB an die Fritz.Box hänge und in Ubuntu auch richtig einrichte, so das der Drucker druckt, bloß Simple Scann läuft dan nicht.
<smeexs> anf http://bit.ly/1MgzCYi
<smeexs> anf haste gefunden ? https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SANE-Scanserver_im_Netzwerk
<smeexs> nur so nebenbei , normal macht man sich schlau auf ubuntuusers bzw googelt und wenns dann ein problem gibt oder man was nicht versteht fragt man im support chat
<smeexs> nicht bös gemeint , weiß ja dass du neu bist
<Anf> Ich hab das nur mit dem Projekt Freetz gefunden, wo man eine erweiterung auf die Fritz.Box laden muss, aber der Link von Ihnen ist natürlich besser, da muss man glaub ich keine erweiterung auf die fritz.box laden
<frostschutz> Anf, wie läuft das denn auf der fritzbox technisch? der usb fernanschluss geht ja unter linux glaub ich gar nicht.
<Anf> Also Drucken kann ich, der Drücker ist an der Fritz.Box und Ubuntu hat Ihn gefunden, aber nur der Druck funktioniert bis jetzt
<frostschutz> Anf, drucken ist leider was anderes als scannen ;)
<frostschutz> die fritzbox wird einen print- aber keinen scan-server haben
<smeexs> im netz is man per du ^^
<frostschutz> und mit canon scanner funktioniert das dann immer noch nicht, da muss der scanner entweder offiziell von sane unterstützt sein oder du musst die canon treiber auf der fb zum laufen bekommen, was architekturtechnisch gar nicht möglich ist (x86 vs arm oder was immer das in der fb ist)
<Anf> Klar, das heißt, wen der Drucker an der Fritz.Box hängt, kann nur Gedruckt werden von meheren Rechner die im Netzt sind, aber Scannen wird nicht gehen?
<frostschutz> am ehesten indem du der fritzbox irgendwie das standard linux usbip beibringst aber selbst dann kannst immer noch nur von (einem) linuxrechner aus scannen/drucken
<frostschutz> hat der drucker vielleicht eine netzwerkschnittstelle?
<Anf> Und was ist damit ??  : http://zefanjas.de/2010/11/24/scanner-an-der-fritzbox-im-netzwerk-nutzen/ 
<Anf> Ne, nur USB und Wlan
<frostschutz> wlan ist doch gut
<frostschutz> Anf, da wird sane auf der fb installiert, für scanner die ohne spezielle treiber mit sane laufen
<Anf> Ich hab versucht den Drucker über Wlan mit der Fritz.Box zu verbinden, was auch funktionierte, aber Ubuntu konnte dan den Drucker garnicht finden, als ich den Drucker an die Box hing, fand Ubuntu den Drucker
<smeexs> da ich zuahsue nur einen hauptrechner habe , hab ich das nie gebraucht , die anleitung von dem link scheint mir nicht sehr ausgereift ist auch schon 5 jahre alt 
<Anf> Ich verstehe jetzt wieder mal nichts, bin voll durch einander, wie soll ich jetzt am besten vorgehen? Ich hab ein Notebook der über Wlan mit der Fritz.Box verbunden ist, und ein Rechner der Über Lan mit der Fritz.Box verbunden ist, kann ich es jetzt so einrichten, das ich von beiden Rechnern Drucken und Scannen kann?
<smeexs> ein freund von mir der ein kleines büro mit 5 arbeitsplätzen hat (alle linux) hat das einfach mit einem raspberry gemacht , als druck/scann server
<frostschutz> Anf, https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Canon/Scanner#Scannen-ueber-Netzwerk
<frostschutz> ich denke mal da hast du chancen, bei usb ist tote hose
<frostschutz> und wenn das scannen so klappt müsste man das drucken auch hinbekommen
<smeexs> wenn deiner netzwerkfähig ist is das sicher die bessere lösung als über die fritzbox
<Anf> Ich kappiere das nicht, wo schließ ich den Drucker jetzt an, und wie und was muss ich konfigirieren
<Anf> Ja klar, aber der Drucker kann sich nur mit Wlan mit einer Fritz.Box verbinden, da ist dan doch egal ob über Wlan oder ob über USB
<frostschutz> wlan, drucker ip herausfinden/setzen und dann scannen-ueber-netzwerk probieren
<Anf> alles klar, Danke. Ich bin voll verwirrt jetzt.
<frostschutz> okay
<smeexs> welchen drucker hast du nochmal
<Anf> Canon Mp560
<Anf> Aber wen ich den Drucker über Wlan verbinde, wie druckt und Scannt dan der PC, wen er kein Wlan hat, oder läuft alles doch über die fritz.Box aber halt mit Wlan und nicht über USB, oder wie soll ich es verstehen?
<frostschutz> geht über die fritzbox
<frostschutz> die fritzbox verbindet lan und wlan in ein netzwerk
<frostschutz> es sei denn du stellst das wlan auf gastmodus oder so 
<Anf> Klar, ok. Ich hab es vor 30min auch so probiert, aber so funktionierte nicht mal der Druck, also mit Drucker über Wlan an die Fritz.Box und PC über Lan an die Box
<frostschutz> probiers erstmal mit dem scannen, wenn das tut über wlan, dann kriegt man auch das drucken hin
<Anf> ok, also so wie auf Ubuntu Wiki mit dem Scanner beschrieben, so versuche ich das jetzt
<frostschutz> oder falls das ding usb und wlan gleichzeitig kann (?) könntest du es zum drucken an usb lassen und trotzdem über wlan scannen, ist halt ein bisschen von hinten durch die brust ins auge dann
<frostschutz> und das scangearmp kannst dann wieder runterschmeissen wenn es dann mit normalen sane funkt
<Anf> Hab ich schon :)
 * smeexs geht zocken
<Anf> So, hab jetzt den Drucker über Wlan an die Fritz.Box verbunden, und hab die feste IP von dem Drucker in der /sane.d/pixma.conf eingetragen
<Anf> Drucker ist über Wlan mit der Fritz.Box verbunden, und der Scanner läuft. Aber wie grieg ich jetzt den Drucker genau so hin?
<Anf> Wen ich auf die Systemsteuerung/Drucker gehe, wird der Drucker dort als Netzwerdrucker auch gefunden und installiert, aber das Drucker funktioniert nicht
<frostschutz> Anf, ist cnijfilter installiert?
<Anf> Ja ist installiert
<frostschutz> und der drucker ist dann cnijnet://ip-dings?
<Anf> weiß ich nicht, wo kann ich den das nachgucken?
<frostschutz> weiß ich nicht
<Anf> Wie gesagt, die Systemsteuerung/Drucker findet den Drucker, und wen ich Ihn einfüge, wird er mit einem Grünen Hacken mackiert, aber läuft nicht
<frostschutz> und da werden keine einstellungen angezeigt da?
<frostschutz> wo sowas steht was das eigentlich ist?
<Anf> doch, aber jetzt findet auch Systemsteuerung/ Drucker den Drucker nicht
<Anf> Jetzt hab ich Ihn über die IP gefunden und hinzugefügt
<Anf> Aber Drucken will er einfach nicht
<Anf> Also über USB hat der Drucker ja gedruckt, dan muss es ja jetzt auch über das Netzwerk gehen
<jokrebel> Anf: Hast Du denn (außer den Anbindungseinstellungen) alles gleich? Treiber? Version?
<Anf> Ja, die Treiber ladet er ja selber herunter, wen ich den Hersteller und das Modell auswähle
<nagetier> Anf, Firewall im Router/Ubuntu ist ok?
<Anf> Weiß ich nicht, mit so was hab ich noch nicht zu tun gehabt
<Anf> Aber das Scannen im Netzwerk geht ja, dan müsste ja alles mit der Firewall stimmen
<jokrebel> Hast Du das denn händisch gemacht? Oder hast Du "Drucker - Hinzufügen - Netzwerkdrucker (da sollte er wenn er an und online ist eigentlich schon stehn) - wenn nicht - Netzwerkdrucker finden - IP eingeben - suchen - ...
<Anf> Office zeigt mir an, das der Drucker im Leerlauf ist, aber er muss ja auf Bereit stehen
<Anf> Ich hab es mit beiden probiert
<jokrebel> Also "Leerlauf" würd ich jetzt nicht zwingend mit "_nicht_ Bereit" übersetzen o.O
<jokrebel> hast Du denn ein Testseite geschickt?
<Anf> Ja, aber er Druckt Sie nicht
<Anf> Wen die Systemsteuerung den Drucker selber findet, bekommt der drucker einen komischen Namen, wen ich Ihn über die IP hinzufüge, steht da die IP. Aber beides funktioniert nicht
<jokrebel> und mein Frage davor? Anf 
<jokrebel> Welche Systemsteuerung? Du redest jetzt aber nicht zufällig von Windows?
<Anf> Nein, welche Frage meinst du?
<jokrebel> Hast Du das denn händisch gemacht? Oder hast Du "Drucker - Hinzufügen - Netzwerkdrucker (da sollte er wenn er an und online ist eigentlich schon stehn) - wenn nicht - Netzwerkdrucker finden - IP eingeben - suchen - ...
<Anf> Ich hab es mit beiden probiert, aber jetzt findet er den Drucker nicht mehr alleine, ich muss den Drucker jetzt mit der IP oder mit den Namen manuell hinzufügen, also automatisch erscheint der Drucker nicht mehr.
<jokrebel> Dann würd ich mal alle Komponenten neu starten (PCs Router Switches Drucker) und definiert in der richtigen Reihenfolge wieder hochfahren.
<Anf> ok, alles klar.
<Anf_> Neustart hat leider nichts gebracht
<Anf_> Wen ich aber auf die Druckerwarteschlage gehe, kann ich sehen, wie alle Druckseiten angehalten werden, wen ich die dan nochmal starte, wenden Sie in 2 sekunden wieder angehalten und es passiert nichts
<jokrebel> Du hast wirklich alles neu gestartet? Und in welcher Reihenfolge (mit abwarten dazwischen!) Kann mir fast nicht vorstellen, dass das so schnell gehen kann.
<jokrebel> lösch die Aufträge - lösch die Drucker - und richte nach einem definierten Neustart aller am Netzwerk beteiligten Geräte den Netzwerkdrucker nochmal neu ein.
<frostschutz> Anf_, benutzt der drucker cnijnet oder nicht?
<Anf_> wo kann ich das nachschauen?
<Anf_> Hab den Drucken an die Fritz.Box über USB angeschlossen, Ubuntu hat den Drucker erkannt, und die TestSeite wurde gedruckt :)
<Anf_> Aber wieso geht das nicht wie das Scannen wo Drucker mit der Fritz.Box über Wlan verbunden sind?
<jokrebel> hängt er denn immer noch _auch_ per USB an der FritzBox?
<Anf_> Nein, wo ich das Drucken über Netzwerk mit Wlan versucht habe, hing er nicht an der fritz.Box
<Anf_> Aber wen der Drucker NUR über Wlan mit der Fritz.Box verbunden ist findet ja Ubuntu den Drucker und hat den Drucker auch mit einem Grünen Hacken makiert, aber Drucken tut er einfach nicht, wieso? Das ist komisch
<Anf_> Vielleicht kann man nicht Scannen und Drucken beides über Wlan laufen lassen, was eigendlich blödsinn ist, einfach nur komisch
<jokrebel> falscher Drucker ausgewählt? oder Treiber? Unterpunkt. Da gibt es zig Möglichkeiten. Hast Du es denn wie schon zwie mal beschrieben noch mal von vorne versucht - Für mich liest sich das (vor allem auch wegen der zeitlich sehr kurzen Abstände in denen Du hier schreibst) nach wildem schnellen "Herumprobieren" statt nach strukturiertem nüchternem Vorgehen. Sorry.
<Anf_> Ich hab den gleichen Treiber und alles andere gleich genommen, was ich davor auch genommen habe.
<Anf_> So viell kann man da ja nicht falsch machen, der Drucker wird angezeigt oder man fügt Ihr zu über die IP, und wählt den Hersteller und das Modell aus, und dan macht man den Testdruck
<jokrebel> na dann ...
<Anf_> Ich würde es aber schon gerne über Wlan auch das Drucken hinbekommen, dan kann ich endlich den Drucken auch wo anders hinstellen, aber es klappt ja einfach nicht. Und man kann ja auch keine Packete Neuinstallieren, oder so, weil das ja alles über Ubuntu läuft.
<frostschutz> Anf_, screenshot von den druckereinstellungen?
<Anf_> wieso den Screenshot, man kann da doch nur den Drucken auswählen dan den Hersteller und den Treiber wählen
<jokrebel> also ich könnte bei meinen Netzwerkdruckern immer wesentlich mehr (falsch) eingestellt haben, als Du das darstellst. Aber mag sein, dass es bei Deinem Epson nur _eine_ Moglichkeit gibt und die geht halt nicht...
<Anf_> Ich hab einen Canon, und man kann nur eine möglichkeit wählen
<Anf_> Man kann den Treiber auch selber installieren, also man kann da die Datei hinzufügen für den Treiber, vielleicht kann man die ja irgendwo runterladen
<Anf_> Es muss eine PPD Datei sein
<jokrebel> also ich find da im Internet reihenweise Threads die behaupten dass es geht. Die sind sogar alle schon Jahre alt. Wär komischen wenn der "schon nicht -mehr_" unterstützt wäre. Sorry, ich kann mich der Vorstellung nicht entziehen, dass Du einfach was übersiehst. Zeig halt einfach mal die geforderten Scrennshots. Oder versuch es mal direkt über CUPS. Ständig nur zu jammern "aber es geht nicht" bringt
<jokrebel> niemanden weiter.
<jokrebel> hmm
#ubuntu-de 2015-11-07
<smeexs> der hätte gestern nur auf drucker eigenschaften gehen brauchen und den drucker auf aktiv schalten ^^ die canon wechseln da manchmal den modus beim einrichten auf inaktiv oder wartung 
<stevieh> lol
<bekks> Manche müssen das vorgekaut bekommen...
<jokrebel> und selbst dann klappt das nur vielleicht und erst nach Stunden </OT>
<xetra11> Hallo Leute
<xetra11> Bin ein Linux Neuling - bitte um Rat :)
<xetra11> Ich würde gerne in Mint den Terminal Only Modus haben
<xetra11> Welcher Shortcut ist dafür von Nöten - finde via google irgendwie nichts dazu
<jokrebel> xetra11: Linux Mint? Die haben nen eigenen Support.
<xetra11> Wie ist das gemeint?
<jokrebel> xetra11: Dass Du hier für Mint keinen support bekommen kannst, schon allein weil in Mint vieles völlig anders ist als in Ubuntu.
<xetra11> Achso okay danke trotzdem
<rentier_> Ich hatte beim Runterfahren vor Monaten EIN einziges Mal angekreuzt, dass er die aktuelle Sitzung zum Wiederherstellen speichern soll. Seither macht er das IMMER!
<rentier_> Unter Einstellungen-Sitzung und Startverhalten ist NICHT angekreuzt, dass er das machen soll
<rentier_> Wie gewöhne ich dem Rechner das Speichern der Sitzung ab?
<jokrebel> welcher Desktop und welche Ubuntu-Version?
<jokrebel> Oder sprichst von zB. nur dem Browser?
<xubuntu681> hallo
<xubuntu681> kennt sich jemand mit bios problemen aus?
<frostschutz> xubuntu681, stell eine richtige frage
<xubuntu681> also ich hab xubuntu installiert und das ging ohne probleme, aber beim booten findet er keine bootquelle
<jokrebel> xubuntu681: Wohin hast Du denn Grub installieren lassen?
<xubuntu681> jokrebel: ich hab zuerst versucht es auf /sda zu installieren (was halt als festplatte angezeigt wurde) und dann beim 2. mal in einen boot-ordner (hat mir jemand in #xubuntu empfohlen)
<frostschutz> xubuntu681, kannst du mal deine partitionierung zeigen, ausgabe von parted -l?
<krytarik> !pasten > xubuntu681
<krytarik> Bleh, kubine ist schon wieder raus. :P
<krytarik> xubuntu681: D.h., benutze bitte einen Pastebin dafür.
<xubuntu681> krytarik: ok
<xubuntu681> was genau ist mit parted -l gemeint
<xubuntu681> gibt bei mir keine ausgabe
<frostschutz> ggf. sudo apt-get install parted; sudo parted -l
<xubuntu681> ok soll ich das jetzt in die pastebin abtippen?
<xubuntu681> bin auf nem anderen pc unterwegs
<xubuntu681> http://pastebin.com/3pb5dRNr
<frostschutz> xubuntu681, selbst so partitioniert oder soll das der installer so gemacht haben?
<xubuntu681> frostschutz: selber, weil mir das einer gesagt hat aus #xubuntu. ging aber auch nicht, als der installer es gemacht hat.
<frostschutz> xubuntu681, also so ists jedenfalls nicht richtig. unterstützt dein board uefi und willst du das benutzen, oder darfs legacy sein? im Fall von uefi fehlt der Partition das esp flag. für grub fehlt eine bios_boot partition, und für legacy könnte man noch das bootflag im mbr aktivieren
<frostschutz> bios_grub partition
<xubuntu681> ja, UEFI wird unterstützt, wenn mans für 64-bit braucht würde ich es gerne verwenden
<frostschutz> ist geschmackssache
<xubuntu681> wie meinst du das
<frostschutz> hat mit 64bit nichts zu tun, du kannst es so oder so machen. wenn noch windows mit im spiel ist sieht es vielleicht anders aus
<xubuntu681> nö, kein windows.
<xubuntu681> dann, wie ist es leichter
<xubuntu681> ich kann halt nciht von meinem usb stick booten wenn ich auf legacy umstelle
<frostschutz> für uefi brauchst du mindestens 'parted /dev/sda set 1 esp on' oder so
<frostschutz> legacy hatte ich mal hier beschrieben https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=1575829#p1575829
<xubuntu681> ähm....
<frostschutz> und wenn du grub benutzt kannst du das mit 64s 2047s auch bei dir noch reinquetschen
<frostschutz> ansonsten mach das was die in #ubuntu gerade sagen ;)
<xubuntu681> werd ich machen weil ich zu blöd für das hier bin :D
<smeexs> muss ich etwas vorbereiten wenn ich die grafikkarte tauschen möchte (amd gegen amd) ubuntu 14.04
<frostschutz> smeexs, zumindest eine livecd / usbstick für den notfall, ansonsten eigentlich nicht
<smeexs> kk
<tessarakt2> ich hab vorgestern mein Notebook von 14.10 erst auf 15.04 und dann auf 15.10 geupgraded
<tessarakt2> seitdem (schon mit 15.04) geht X nicht mehr
<tessarakt2> weder mit gdm noch mit sddm
<frostschutz> oh, schade. naja, textkonsole ist doch auch gut
<tessarakt2> jein
<frostschutz> fehlermeldungen bei startx?
<frostschutz> fehlermeldungen in Xorg.0.log?
<tessarakt2> sagen wir mal so, gibt es irgendwo eine Debugging-Anleitung?
<FUZxxl> Hallo!
<FUZxxl> Ich habe ein sehr komisches Problem.
<FUZxxl> Ich wollte mich heute auf einem tty anmelden und bemerkte, dass sich die Umschalttaste wie die AltGr-Taste verhält.
<FUZxxl> Jemand 'ne Idee, woran das liegen kann?
<frostschutz> manche konfigurieren sich das mit absicht so, speziell für die capslock-taste
<mrkramps> FUZxxl, was ist das für eine tastatur?
<FUZxxl> mrkramps: die Tastatur meines Thinkpad T400
<FUZxxl> im gnome-terminal und in der X-Sitzung generell funktioniert alles wie es soll
<FUZxxl> frostschutz: ich habe da soweit ich mir bewusst bin nichts konfiguriert.
<mrkramps> die ausgabe von 'cat /etc/default/keyboard' hätte ich gerne in einem pastebin
<FUZxxl> Ein loadkeys de ändert auch nichts, erzeugt aber einige Fehlermeldungen “Keymap ###: Zugriff verweigert” für diverse ### bis 127
<mrkramps> setxkbmap de
<FUZxxl> mrkramps: Im X tritt das Problem nicht auf
<ring0> alternativ könnte man auch mit "dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration" testen
<mrkramps> hat mit x nichts zu tun
<mrkramps> xkb wird auch auf tty verwendet
<FUZxxl> mrkramps: http://fuz.su/~fuz/files/keyboard
<FUZxxl> mrkramps: äh, nee
<FUZxxl> also, denefally gibt setxkmap de folgendes erwartungsgemäß aus:
<FUZxxl> Cannot open display "default display"
<FUZxxl> s/denefally/jedenfalls/
<mrkramps> sry, mein fehler
<mrkramps> man könnte mal gegenprüfen, was den XKBVariant T3 wäre
<FUZxxl> moment
<FUZxxl> T3 ist dieses komische internationalle Layout
<FUZxxl> das kann durchaus das Problem sein.
<FUZxxl> Ich habe das mal auf “Deutsch” zurückgestellt.
<FUZxxl> Mal sehen, ob das jetzt geht (nach Reboot)
<FUZxxl> ah ja, es geht wieder. Danke!
<FUZxxl> Wann habe ich das wohl verstellt...
<mrkramps> passiert =D
<FUZxxl> Vielen Dank nochmal.
<mrkramps> gerne
#ubuntu-de 2015-11-08
<silverlion> guten Morgen von der OpenRheinRuhr!
<silverlion> ;9
<strohalm> moin
<strohalm> hast spaß?
<silverlion> momentan ist noch die Ruhe vor dem Nachmittagssturm
<silverlion> sind alle gerade in unserem vortrag zum ubuntu phone :D
<strohalm> achso
<strohalm> bestimmt..
<Anf> Guten Tag, wollte mal fragen, weiß jemand welche Farbnummer (RGB) die Taskleiste? glaub ich, also die Leiste Oben wo die Uhr und der Kalender sind hat?
<bekks> Das kannst du mit einem Colorpicker selbst herausfinden.
<jokrebel> und ist je nach Desktop, Thema UND Einstellung sowieso unterschiedlich.
<Anf> Hab die Farbtabelle schon gefunden, aber da gibt es so viele gemischte Farben, das Sie sich nur minimal unterscheiden.
<bekks> Ja, macht nix.
<bekks> Nimm einenn Colorpicker und finde es heraus.
<jokrebel> Anf: Gimp öffnen - Werkzeug Pipette benutzen - Drübergehn - anklicken - fertig
<Anf> Alles klar. Vielen Dank Euch :)
<Anf> Wusste erlich nicht mal, das es solche Tools gibt, hab gedacht, das man jetzt im Script schauen musste, welche Farbnummer eingetragen wurde.
<bekks> In was für einem Script denn?
<dAnjou> hi, wie kann ich in 14.04+gnome nautilus dazu bringen, durch die entf taste dateien und ordner zu löschen?
<dAnjou> strg+entf geht übrigens auch nich
<dAnjou> das würd ich ja auch noch benutzen
<jokrebel> dAnjou: Also in Nautilus unter Unity geht das. Einfach Datei oder Ordner mit der Maus markieren - ENTF drücken und es wird in den Papierkorb verschoben.
<jokrebel> weil das Umsch+Enf ist. Tastaturzuordnungen kann man aber auch ändern.
<dAnjou> nee, umschalt+entf überspringt doch den trash, oder?
<bekks> Ja.
<dAnjou> naja, ich habs grad irgendwie hinbekommen
<dAnjou> wie genau, kann ich nich mehr nachvollziehen :D
<mrkramps> Anf, außer gimp gibt es als farbpipette noch gcolor2 und gpick
<newan> Hallo, ich habe da mal ne  frage. würde gerne mit ubuntu 15.10 auf einen scp server zugreifen. Wenn ich im "explorer" (ist das nautilus in unity?) auf "server verbinden" gehe habe ich keine auswahl mehr und kann keinen port angeben, muss ich da noch irgendwas installieren?
<nagetier> newan, die Auswahl hattest du aber mal?
<newan> früher, also nicht in der installation
<nagetier> und IP kannst nicht angeben?
<ppq> newan, sind die pakete gvfs-backends und gvfs-fuse installiert?
<newan> Gerade nachgeshen, beide installiert
<ppq> dann müsste nautilus das eigentlich können, per ssh://ip
<ppq> oder sftp://ip
<newan> ja das macht es aber wo geb ich da einen port an?
<newan> ssh läuft auf der remotemaschine nciht auf 22
<nagetier> wenn den unbedingt benötigst per :[PORT]
<ppq> ssh://ip:port/
<ppq> kannst auch ein bookmark dafür anlegen
<newan> danke
<newan> funktionert wunderbar, hatte nur immer -p versucht!
<jokrebel> newan: Drück im Nautilus mal STRG+L. Oder du klickst auf "Los" - "Ort eingeben..."
<jokrebel> hm - war ich wohl schon wieder "hinten dran" mit meinen Tipps
<newan> jokrebel: trotzdem danke 
<Anf> Hab eben die Farbpipette mit Gimp ausprobiert, aber die Farbe in der Taskleiste wird nicht angezeigt
<frostschutz> musst einen screenshot machen und den screenshot in gimp öffnen und dann im screenshot die pipete
<Anf> Das ist logisch, ich dachte es geht sofort, das Gimp diese funktion unterstützt. Danke für den Tipp mit dem Screenshot. :)
<dreadkopp> moin. ich versuche gerade ein ausrangiertes netbook als wifi-empfänger für die skybox meiner Eltern zu verwenden. dazu Ethernetkabel in skybox und netbook, netbook mit plan verbinden. dann mit brctl eine Brücke erstellt und wlan0 und eth0 hinzugefügt...
<dreadkopp> tut sich nur leider nix
<sdx23> Anf: es gibt auch Tools, die das direkt können. gcolor2, 3 und pychrom
<Anf> Super, Danke. Hab es mit dem Screenshot und Gimp hinbekommen, aber je nach stelle, ist das Ergebniss anders, obwohl es die gleiche Farbe sein soll, also macht es Gimp nicht so ganz genau. Versuche es gleich mit den hier genannten Tools.
<frostschutz> gimp macht das genau, aber sobald transparenz und farbverläufe hinzukommen, hat halt jeder pixel ne andere farbe
<stevieh> vielleicht hast du den Screenshot auch als jpg gespeichertß
<Guest14846> Hallo! Wie gehts?
<hatt> Danke, gut :-)
<Guest14846> Es geht mir gut :-)
<blabla> Hi
<robert_1> hi
<Guest14846> Welche Art von Musik haben Sie gern?
<Guest14846> Hi
<blabla> #Ist mein erster Besuch im IRC , kann ich hier gleich mein Problem beschreiben?
<DerProfessor> Hallo Leute, ja blabla kannst Du
<blabla> OK, alos bin relativ neu in Linux, hier meine Frage: Habe 15.04 Server auf Intel NUC installiert, und finde nicht mehr die Einsellungen für den Standby time out
<blabla> der Rechner geht also nach ca. 1 Stund in S3 (Standby) und wo kann ich die Zeit ändern?
<jokrebel> blabla: Server? Also ohne GUI?
<blabla> ja, headless, nur über SSH
<blabla> TLP habe ich deaktiviert, trotzdem schläft er noch ein
<jokrebel> Im BIOS ist suspend aus?
<blabla> hmm, BIOS habe ich nicht geprüft, da muss ich den Rechner an einen Monitor stecken, aber ist ein guter Hinweis, dachte nur das würde man im Ubunto irgendwo einstellen
<blabla> so wie im GUI in den Energieeinstellungen
<jokrebel> blabla: Vielleicht hilft auch https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Skripte/AutoSuspend#Dauerlauf-erzwingen
<blabla> ja, die seite habe ich auch entdeckt, dachte nur es ginge ohne script nur über irgendeine config datei
<blabla> aber werde mal den Rechner an Monitor anstecken und BIOS durchsehen
<blabla> danke und ciao allerseits
<jokrebel> In unregelmäßigen Abständen werde ich (wieder) nach meinem Schlüsselbund-Passwort gefragt kurz nach dem Auto-Login. Stelle ich da dann das Passwort wieder um auf "leer" (ja ich weiß, das ist unsicher wegen Klartextspeicherung) geht es wieder ein paar Wochen oder auch Monate. Urplötzlich poppt aber die Abfrage dann wieder auf.
<sdx23> kaputt.
<strohalm> ablaufdatum 
<smeexs> dieser schlüsselbund nervt mich auch , ich brauch das nicht 
<bekks> Ich nutz den nicht.
<nils_2> heisst das ding nicht kwallet? einfach deinstallieren und ruhe ist
<bekks> So heisst das bei KDE.
<thekillingskull> hy, ich möchte meine cam einschalten. hatte auf meinem medion akoya 1210 14.04 trusty jar installiert und dabei die cam aus/ nicht eingeschaltet. jetzt upgedatet auf 15.xx . wie kann ich die cam ein/ausschalten? danke
<ppq> thekillingskull, wieso erwähnst du das upgrade explizit? funktionierte sie früher und jetzt nicht mehr?
<bekks> thekillingskull: wie hast du sie denn früher ein/aus-geschaltet?
<thekillingskull> nein,hatte sie unter ubuntu noch nicht an. erwähn ich,weil ich keine ahnung habe :)
<ppq> thekillingskull, dann probier einfach mal, sie in "cheese" oder einem ähnlichen programm zum laufen zu bringen
<ppq> thekillingskull, https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Webcam
<thekillingskull> cheese geöffnet...
<thekillingskull> da hatte ich schon mal ein foto von mir gemacht. mehr kann ich da nicht machen...?
<mrkramps> oO dann funktioniert die doch
<jokrebel> Na wenn damit schon mal ein Foto ging, kann es ja nicht mehr so wild sein.
<thekillingskull> "kein gerät gefunden"
<mrkramps> thekillingskull, ausgabe von lsusb?
<thekillingskull> Webcam identifizieren: ~$ lsusb  Bus 001 Device 004: ID 0bda:0158 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. USB 2.0 multicard reader Bus 001 Device 008: ID 4971:ce23 SimpleTech  Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 002 D
<thekillingskull> vermute ce23 SimpleTech ist meine cam...?
<bekks> Bitte benutz einen Pastebin. :)
<ppq> das ist laut google ein usb-stick
<ppq> oder eine usb hdd
<thekillingskull> sorry,hatte es schon gelesen,aber vergessen. wie geht pastebin?
<debitux> nicht indem man die seite schliest ^^'
<me_xy> hi 
<me_xy> jemand da der mir erklären kann, wie ich mit efibootmgr den windows eintrag so ändern kann, dass die partition stimmt?
<me_xy> hab beim verschieben von windows von einer auf ne andere ssd irgendwie was versaut
<thekillingskull> oh....wie finde ich den chat, den ich vor ein paar stunden begonnen hatte?
<k1l> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/   dort
<k1l> oder mal einen vernünftigen irc client nutzen und nicht den webchat. dnan kannste auch selber loggen
<thekillingskull> danke,weiss leider den titel nicht,aber hab noch ungefähr im kopf was wichtig war
<thekillingskull> hmm...wie  nutze ich einen vernünftigen irc client?
<k1l> installiere mal hexchat und nutze das. 
<thekillingskull> wie installiere ich einen hexchat?
<ppq> über die paketverwaltung
<thekillingskull> tut mir leid, aber ich hab echt keine ahnung :(
<ppq> thekillingskull, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketverwaltung
<ppq> viel lesen, du musst
<ppq> :)
<thekillingskull> schitt! ich hasse lesen...brrr
<me_xy> lol
<thekillingskull> glaub, ich hohl mir erst mal n bier...fass
<me_xy> niemand hier der sich mit efibootmgr auskennt und mir sagen kann, wie ich die richtige windows partition festlegen kann?
<me_xy> momentan sieht der windows eintrag so aus http://nopaste.linux-dev.org/?827013
<ppq> würd ja einfach boot-repair laufen lassen und aufs beste hoffen *hust*
<me_xy> ppq, ich hab schon versucht nen win10 install usb stick zu machen, aber der reklamiert nur dass eine rep nicht möglich ist
<me_xy> ich geh eben davon aus, dass er am falschen ort sucht weil ich windows auf ne neue ssd umgezogen habe, vorhin wars auf partition sda3 und neu auf sda4
<ppq> me_xy, ich meinte programm namens boot-repair von einer ubuntu live-cd aus
<me_xy> irgendwie klapt das bei mir mit dem ppa nicht
<me_xy> hab das zugefühgt, ist auch in der sources.list drin
<me_xy> trotzdem find ich mit apt-cache search boot-repair nix
<k1l> apt update gemacht?
<me_xy> ja
<me_xy> in /etc/apt/sources.list is der eintrag auch drin
<k1l> da ist der auch falsch. PPAs gehören als file in den sources.list.d ordner
<me_xy> dass ich mit kali unterwegs bin sollte ja zum vorgehen keinen unterschied machen nehme ich an?
<k1l> naja, wenn es mit kali nicht geht und ubuntu schon, wird es wohl an kali liegen
#ubuntu-de 2016-11-07
<linuxbeginner201> Meine icons sind nach dem Einschalten soeben auf die Standard-Icons "zurückgesprungen". Ich kann jedoch keine anderen Icons mehr wählen im Unity-Tweak-Tool. Keine, außer den Standard-Icons. Das ging mir schon bei zwei PCs so. Was ist das??
<pLaTo0n> moin
<NTQ> Meine gnome-shell regt mich auf. Irgendwas unnötiges macht die jedesmal, wenn sich ein Popup schließt oder man das Dash öffnen will. Es hängt dann alles für ein paar Sekunden, bevor es weiter geht. Beispiel: Rechtsklick im Text -> Kopieren auswählen -> Alles hängt 3 Sekunden. Oder: Super-Taste drücken: Es hängt 8 Sekunden, dann kann ich es benutzen.
<NTQ> gnome-shell zieht in der Zeit immer 100% CPU
<taros76> !^Hifi^ Nightwish - Angels Fall First - 05 - Angels Fall First.mp3
<DaVu> NTQ: am GraKa Treiber liegt es nicht mehr?
<DaVu> Für mich klingt das immer noch nach fehlender Hardwareberschleunigung 
<NTQ> Grafisch läuft alles rund und flüssig, trotzdem hakt es an unnötigen Stellen. Frisch hochgefahren ist auch alles top, aber je länger das System läuft, desto mehr ruckelt sich gnome-shell einen zurecht.
<DaVu> hmm...da wäre ich mit dem Debuggen tatsächlich überfragt
<NTQ> Das merkt man auch deutlich an der Dash-Ansicht. Nach Neustart super responsive und sucht schnell nach dem, was ich per Tastatur eingeben, und dann wird es immer lahmer
<koegs> taros76: solche meldungen sind hier nicht erwünscht
<faekjarz> Moin! Bevor ich eine "Logitech HD Pro Webcam C920" kaufe, möchte ich deren Kompatibilität mit Ubuntu prüfen. Anscheinend encodiert die Cam in h264 bereits im Gerät, bevor die Daten über USB den Host erreichen. Hier meine Frage: ist diese Webcam ohne Einschränkung (also 1080p30, wie unter Windows) unter Ubuntu nutzbar?
<ring0> !hcl > faekjarz 
<ring0> grr
<ring0> !hcl
<le_bot> HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbanken
<ring0> faekjarz, guck am besten mal in den listen nach
<faekjarz> ohai, eine hcl
<ring0> faekjarz, keine garantie auf vollständigkeit, aber meist ein guter start
<faekjarz> aye
 * faekjarz gibt ring0 einen virtuellen Dankeskeks und warme Milch :3
<ring0> ;)
<ring0> faekjarz, also den kommentaren nach https://askubuntu.com/questions/456175/logitech-c920-webcam-on-ubuntu-14-04-hesitates-chops-every-3-seconds geht das bereits seit 14.04 sauber
<le_bot> Title: Logitech C920 webcam on Ubuntu 14.04 hesitates / chops every 3 seconds - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<pLaTo0n> moin
<j0jo> moin moin
<bekks> moltid
#ubuntu-de 2016-11-08
<pLaTo0n> moin
<jokrebel> 22:11:30   mrkramps | die sane projektseite sagt, dass die unterstützung "good" ist und lediglich brscan2-0.0.2 benötigt wird  <--- sorry, schon ne weile her. ... NUR! das ist wohl auch schon älter ... This page was last updated on Sun Oct 05 2003 .... http://www.sane-project.org/cgi-bin/driver.pl?manu=Brother&model=MFC-215C&bus=usb&v=&p= ... der aktuelle brscan2-Treiber hat die Version für ein
<jokrebel> 64bit-System ist der brscan2-0.2.5-1.amd64.deb
<le_bot> Title: SANE Supported Scanners - Search Engine (at www.sane-project.org)
<stevieh> jokrebel: kämpfst du immer noch gegen deinen Scanner?
<jokrebel> stevieh: Naja - ich arbeite manchmal noch alte Tipps auf. Aber die Hoffnung hab ich eigentlich fast aufgegeben und auch schon ein Würgaround per Windows-VM aktiv.
<stevieh> brrr... das ist ja ekelig ;-)
<jokrebel> stevieh: Ja schon, aber mir fehlen die Aternativen die dann auch funktionieren.
<stevieh> du meinst alternative geräte?
<sdx23> jokrebel: also - ich habe ja keinen Post von dir auf der sane-devel Liste gelesen ;)
<jokrebel> nein! Alternative, funktionierende Anbindung (die ohne ein Virtualbox mit Windows 7) für _dieses_vorhandene Gerät klappen
<sdx23> was ist denn ueberhaupt das Problem?
<jokrebel> sdx23: Soweit bin ich noch nicht. Kommt vielleicht bei Gelegenheit noch.
<sdx23> jokrebel: die Leute da sind nett und ziemlich kompetent.
<jokrebel> sdx23: Kurz und knapp; dass ein Brother MFC-215C an genau _einem_ neueren Laptop zwar zum drucken, aber nicht zum scannen zu bewegen ist. Läuft immer auf "invalid argument" hinaus mit dem brscan2 Treiber
<jokrebel> selbst Brother selbst hat keine Ideen
<sdx23> da steht aber, du sollst den brother2 Treiber verwenden.
<jokrebel> hm? wo?
<sdx23> also, auf der sane Seite. Dafuer ist die Aussage "good"
<sdx23> scanimage -L # sagt was?
<jokrebel> sdx23: Das ist das Backend. Der nötige Treiber heißt brscan2
<sdx23> hm, verwirrende Begrifflichkeit. Okay, da hab ich was uebersehen.
<jokrebel> hatte ich zwar schon x-mal gepostet, aber gut: scanimage -L -> brscan2-0.2.5-1.amd64.deb
<jokrebel> aber -> scanimage --test ->scanimage: open of device bus2;dev1 failed: Invalid argument
<jokrebel> und ich denke, dass ich in diesen ca. 4 Wochen bereits alles was so im Internet rumfliegt versucht habe. PLUS: mehreren Schriftverkehr mit Brothers Support
<jokrebel> Brother tut es als Problem der Hardware des Toshiba-Laptops ab. Mit nativem und virtuellem (unter Ubuntu mit VirtualBox) Windows 7 tut es einwandfrei
<sdx23> als Gegenprobe mit anderem Ubuntu Rechner versuchen?
<jokrebel> ja - sowohl 32bit als auch 64bit läuft auf anederen (älteren) Rechner einwandfrei. Nur auf diesem einen klappt es weder mit mit brscan2.deb noch mit dem brscan2.rpm in nem Virtualbox (weder als 32 noch als 64 bit)
<sdx23> vllt. ist tatsaechlich dein usb hostcontroller komisch
<k1l_> update-usbids mal gemacht?
<jokrebel> k1l_: Hm? Das glaub ich hörte ich noch nirgends.
<jokrebel> k1l_: einfach update-usbids im Terminal absetzen oder wie?
<k1l_> ja das zieht eine aktuelle liste für die usb kennungen. evlt ist das auf der maschine einfach ein usb-erkennungs problem.
<k1l_> wenn es ja woanders geht mit ubunut
<jokrebel> k1l_: ...touch: '/var/lib/usbutils/usb.ids' kann nicht berührt werden: Keine Berechtigung
<jokrebel> dann nochmal mit sudo -> Das hat nicht funktioniert, bitte nochmal probieren.
<k1l_> wat?
<k1l_> was ist das für ein frickelsystem? ein reines "sudo update-usbids" sollte gar keine probleme machen
<jokrebel> oh jetzt tat sich was
<jokrebel> In »»/var/lib/usbutils/usb.ids.new«« speichern.   >>>   /var/lib/usbutils/usb.ids.new                 100%[================================================================================================>] 561,51K   425KB/s    in 1,3s    >>>   2016-11-08 13:24:31 (425 KB/s) - »/var/lib/usbutils/usb.ids.new« gespeichert [574982/574982]
<jokrebel> und nun einfach das scannen nochmal neu probieren? 
<jokrebel> k1l_: scanimage --test bringt immer noch "scanimage: sane_start: Invalid argument" ... :-( muss ich da noch rebooten?
<k1l_> evtl ja. evtl reicht ein neu einstecken
<jokrebel> k1l_: Schade, leider selbst nach Neustart und neu einstecken von Rechner und Multifunktionsgerät keine Besserung(Änderung
<jokrebel> aber es war zumindest etwas, was mir bei meinen umfangreichen Recherchen die letzen Wochen noch nicht unter den Radar kam.
<sdx23> gut moeglich dass es echt die Hardware ist.
<sdx23> Haste mal gestracet? Ich wette, das kommt aus Richtung libusb
<jokrebel> strace? Ja - hatte ich mal - konnte nur selbst mit der sehr umfangreichen Ausgabe absolut nichts anfangen. Das NoPasten hier brachte mich dann auch nicht weiter.
<sdx23> hast du nen Link?
<jokrebel> puh - ob ich den noch find und ob der dann auch noch gültig ist? Ich schau mal
<jokrebel> sdx23: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23297375/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<sdx23> Warum --test, und nicht -L? Hast du backend und device mal explizit angegeben? Ohne --test.
<jokrebel> -L geht ja
<jokrebel> und den rest hab ich nicht kappiert ;-)
<jokrebel> sdx23: Aber ich kann Dir gerne nachher ein "strace scanimage -L" auch noch pasten. Nur grad im Moment ist schlecht, weil ich an den Platz nicht ran kann
<jokrebel> sdx23: Ein vergleich mit der selben Ausgabe an einem Rechner an dem es geht brachte mich wohl zu dieser Aussage:    2016-10-13 17:55:11     jokrebel        krass ... nicht mal 50.000 scheint zu reichen. Wer soll das bitte "vergleichen"?         <----wodurch ein pasten von dem strace an einem funktionierenden Rechner leider unmöglich wurde
<sdx23> ah, hm
<jokrebel> sdx23: Warum bringt ein "strace scanimage -L | pastebinit" nur http://paste.ubuntu.com/23446939/ obwohl im Terminal wesentlich mehr passiert?
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<sdx23> weil da stderr nicht dabei ist
<sdx23> "bus2;dev1" sieht auch eher kaputt aus fuer mich, aber vllt liegt das am backend
<jokrebel> jo, das hatte ich auch schon mal so empfunden. Glaub, dass es auf nem Rechner, wo es geht, dann "brother2:busX;devY" oder so bringt
<jokrebel> wie bring ich pastebinit dazu, alles zu pasten?
<sdx23> das liegt nicht an pastebinit sondern an deiner pipe
<sdx23>  |& statt | leitet es zumindest mal weiter
<_-Husker-_> Hallo zusammen
<_-Husker-_> kurze frage
<jokrebel> nö
<_-Husker-_> gibt es eine möglichkeit eine Desktop sitzung aus der Konsole via SSH zu entsperren?
<jokrebel> ;-)
<jokrebel> sdx23: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23447011/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<ppq> _-Husker-_, In your tty1 (CTRL + ALT + F1), as root, type loginctl unlock-session [id], where [id] is the session id you get by typing loginctl list-sessions.
<ppq> _-Husker-_, sollte analog auch oer ssh funktionieren
<ppq> sudo -i loginctl list-sessions
<ppq> sudo -i loginctl unlock-session <id>
<sdx23> jokrebel: brscan2-0.0.2 necessary << hast du das?
<sdx23> jokrebel: brsaneconfig* ist auch noch ein ansatzpunkt
<sdx23> also brsaneconfig2
<sdx23> jokrebel: auch: hast du permissions gecheckt?
<sdx23> lsusb -> ls -alh /dev/usb/... -> passende rechte und gruppe deines users?
<jokrebel> sdx23: Du meinst die Aussage aus dem Sane-projekt http://www.sane-project.org/cgi-bin/driver.pl?manu=Brother&model=MFC-215C&bus=usb&v=&p= ? Das ist seit Ewigkeiten nicht aktuallisiert worden "his page was last updated on Sun Oct 05 2003" und diese brscan2-Version lässt sich auch nirgends mehr finden
<le_bot> Title: SANE Supported Scanners - Search Engine (at www.sane-project.org)
<sdx23> naja, dann halt ne neuere.
<_-Husker-_> ppq: mist, glaube das bekomme ich so nicht hin, bin per TV auf meinem Notebook und von dort per SSH zu meinem NAS Verbunden
<sdx23> aber, siehe die anderen Dinge, die ich schrieb
<_-Husker-_> ich bin mir nicht mal sicher ob Putte das mit der Tastenkombo so machen würde
<ppq> _-Husker-_, die sollst du ja auch nicht drücken
<ppq> sondern per SSH ausführen
<_-Husker-_> ppq: Vergiss es
<_-Husker-_> ppq: jo habs, das command wurde per SSH ausgeführt muss jetzt noch zuhause anrufen um das zu verrifizieren
<_-Husker-_> ppq: Vielen DANK!
<jokrebel> sdx23: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23447039/ <--- brsaneconfi2 -d
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<_-Husker-_> noch was anderes
<_-Husker-_> ich habe gerade mein NAS upgedatet
<jokrebel> sdx23: Und ja - auch die Spielchen mit den Berechtigungen hab ich endlos durch
<_-Husker-_> via apt-get update | upgrade
<ppq> wtf?
<_-Husker-_> die OS installation war von 2013
<_-Husker-_> updates sind laut SSH gut urchgelaufen
<k1l> _-Husker-_: ist das ein ubuntu auf dem NAS?
<_-Husker-_> jo
<_-Husker-_> ist ein selbsgebautes nas
<k1l> was gibt denn "lsb_release -sd" aus?
<_-Husker-_> Aus einem NETTOP PC + Div. USB3 Platten
<_-Husker-_> mom...
<_-Husker-_> UBuntu 10.04.05 LTS
<_-Husker-_> 14.04.05
<jokrebel> sdx23: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23447047/ und http://paste.ubuntu.com/23447050/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<k1l> 10.04 wäre schlecht. das ist nämlich tot
<_-Husker-_> wie gesagt habe ein apt-get Update|upgrade laufen lassen da ich heute gelesen habe das im MySQL Server schwere sicherheitslücken gefunden wurden
<_-Husker-_> muss zugeben das letzte update war schon etwas her -....*Schäm*
<koegs> und weiter, wo kommt das problem?
<_-Husker-_> jetzt sind aber alle Samba freigaben weg
<k1l> _-Husker-_: wenn es ein 14.04 ist, dann bekommt das auch noch updates, ja. aber trotzdem muss man diese updates regelmässig einspielen.
<_-Husker-_> k1l: ja ich wiess ... ich hatte das etwas schleifen lassen die letzten monate :-(
<_-Husker-_> normalerweise mache ich das immer anfangs des Monats
<_-Husker-_> also die Samba.conf ist noch da
<jokrebel> _-Husker-_: Und jetzt machst Du es ausgerechnet von Unterwegs aus?
<_-Husker-_> auch meine ganzen einträge
<_-Husker-_> naja nicht von unterwegs ... von arbeit ... dachte so ist die zeit gut genutzt, hatte nicht mit solchen problemen gerechnet
<k1l> hast du die karre mal rebootet? das klingt ja so als wenn es da eine menge neue pakete gegeben hat samt kerneln.
<stevieh> ja, so einen update nach 4 Jahren mach ich auch am liebsten, wenn ich 4000km vom Rechner weg bin, dann bekomm ich wenignstens keine Verbrennungen.
<k1l> läuft denn der samba server? stimmt die samba config noch?.....
<deem> das klingt eher danach, als wären da ein paar deprecated config optionen drin, die samba jetzt nicht mehr mag
<_-Husker-_> Nein, das habe ich noch nicht, wollte erstmal hören was ihr sagt ... ja die Samba.conf stimmt noch, hat er nach der installation auch gefragt ob er die behalten soll, ich habe ja gesagt
<deem> das hatte ich auch nach einem upgrade von 10.04 auf 14.04
<_-Husker-_> hmm....
<koegs> _-Husker-_: ich weiß, ich wiederhole mich immer wieder, aber wie wäre es mit Logfiles lesen?
<deem> koegs: +1
<_-Husker-_> gerne welche ?
<koegs> _-Husker-_: die von samba
<_-Husker-_> ok ok
<koegs> !samba
<le_bot> Informationen zu Samba finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Samba
<jokrebel> sdx23: Ging mein Anliegen jetzt "dadurch" irgendwie unter? Oder hast alles mitbekommen?
<_-Husker-_> ja logs lesen ....
<_-Husker-_> nur welche der 50 milionen :-)
<koegs> _-Husker-_: https://www.samba.org/samba/docs/using_samba/ch12.html
<_-Husker-_> also im log steht nur 100x ignore inknown parameter "browswable"
<_-Husker-_> stand aber auch vor dem Update schon drin
<_-Husker-_> also sehe ich am zeitstempel
<k1l> _-Husker-_: es gab ein paar samba sicherheitslücken in der zwischenzeit. da fliegen sachen schon mal raus.
<_-Husker-_> ja schon klar
<k1l> und wie immer gilt: genaue beschreibung führt zur genauen hilfe. sonst können wir nur raten
<koegs> mal andersrum gefragt, wie verifzierst du ob "die samba-freigaben nicht mehr da sind"
<_-Husker-_> ich schaue im Dateibrowser meines Notebooks
<_-Husker-_> Netzwerk-->Server
<_-Husker-_> der server ist da
<_-Husker-_> von ca. 20 freigaben ist nur noch 1 zu sehen und wenn ich die anklicken sehe ich die ordner aber alle mit einem X
<_-Husker-_> egal
<sdx23> jokrebel: lp0?
<_-Husker-_> ich werde das system heute abend durchstarten und die Truecrypt Container neu einbinden, vielleicht geht es dan wieder
<sdx23> jokrebel: ls -alh /dev/bus/usb/002/005
<koegs> _-Husker-_: die shares liegen auf truecrypt containern?
<koegs> total unwichtiges detail oder?
<_-Husker-_> mit den Containern ist alles OK
<_-Husker-_> koegs: ja liegen sie !
<koegs> behauptest du
<_-Husker-_> getestet
<_-Husker-_> auf die Container kann ich problemlos zugreifen
<_-Husker-_> war auch mein erster gedanke das truecrypt die abgemeldet hat
<koegs> naja, wie auch immer, ich habe dir einen ausführlichen guide gelinkt, wie man samba troubleshooted, viel erfolg damit
<_-Husker-_> war aber nicht --> truecrypt -l liefert alle 3 Container zurück und diese lassen sich mittels cd auch erreichen
<_-Husker-_> koegs: ja danke, aber mit diesen englischen anleitungen kommen ich nicht zurecht, und bevor jetzt wieder der shitstorm losgeht, ich kann es leider nicht ändern
<koegs> auch schade, aber auch ohne shitstorm und ohne informationen können wir trotzdem nicht helfen
<jokrebel> sdx23: crw-rw-r--+ 1 root lp 189, 132 Nov  8 16:48 /dev/bus/usb/002/005
<_-Husker-_> mit shitstorm könntet ihr helfen?
<sdx23> jokrebel: und du bist in der Gruppe lp?
<_-Husker-_> hätte das einfach nicht updaten sollen
<_-Husker-_> never change a running system ...
<koegs> _-Husker-_: sarkasmus hilft hier auch nicht weiter und motiviert die freiwilligen helfer erst recht nicht
<jokrebel> sdx23: soweit ich weiß ja, kann es gern aber nochmals prüfen
<koegs> aber wieso müssen wir das eigentlich immer wieder sagen?
<_-Husker-_> also die letzten 2 punkte meinte ich eigentlich so
<sdx23> jokrebel: groups
<_-Husker-_> koegs: was genau das mit dem Sarkasmus?
<koegs> _-Husker-_: ist das wichtig? konzentrier dich auf dein problem, ende der diskussion
<jokrebel> _-Husker-_: Genau! Großes Kino diese Einstellung für das betreiben von nem am Internet hängenden Server :-/
<_-Husker-_> jokrebel: der Server hängt nicht wirklich am INET, also ja mehr oder weniger irgendwann schon, aber er ist von außen nicht erreichbar, läuft also nur lokal
<jokrebel> sdx23: achim root adm lp dialout fax cdrom floppy tape sudo audio dip video plugdev netdev fuse lpadmin scanner saned sambashare vboxusers
<sdx23> jokrebel: gut, und: scanimage -d brother2:bus2;dev5
<_-Husker-_> aber jetzt mal wirklich konstruktive betrachtet: das mit linux ist wirklich eine herrausfordrung, wann immer ich was anfasse, passt was anderes nicht mehr, 95% der anleitungen Funktionieren nicht so wie sie sollen, meist weil die anleitung etwas älter ist, zugeben ubuntu-users ist hier die ausnhame
<jokrebel> sdx23: scanimage: open of device brother2:bus2 failed: Invalid argument
<jokrebel> dev5: Befehl nicht gefunden.
<jokrebel> ah - n Typo von Dir?
<sdx23> erm, , statt ;?
<jokrebel> scanimage: open of device brother2:bus2:dev5 failed: Invalid argument    ... leider auch mit Doppelpunkt selber Fehler sdx23
<jokrebel> Komme? Kein Doppelpunkt?
<_-Husker-_> ich komme einfach sehr oft an meine grenzen, und weiss dan einfach nicht weiter, mir ist klar das eine genau Fehlerbeschreibung wichtig für die lösung ist, aber man kann das auch nur so gut Formulieren, wie man es Formulieren kann, in meinem fall gibt ers nunmal keine Fehlermeldung, keine logeinträge die was aussagen .. also was hätte ich besser machen können (für die zukunft)
<jokrebel> sdx23: Aber auch mit , kommt das selbige
<sdx23> jokrebel: brother2:/dev/bus/usb/002/005 könnte man noch probieren. Sonst auch mal nur scanimage -T[sanei_debug]
<koegs> _-Husker-_: die diskussion haben wir doch jetzt fast jedes mal, eigeninitiative und lesen von dokumentation ist das A und O in der Linux-Welt
<koegs> und wenn es mit dem englisch nicht so klappt, dann halt 2 oder 3 Mal lesen, bis man es kapiert hat, nur so wird man besser
<koegs> bin jetzt aber weg
<jokrebel> sdx23: Auch ein scanimage -d brother2:/dev/bus/usb/002/005 liefert den selben Fehler -> scanimage: open of device brother2:/dev/bus/usb/002/005 failed: Invalid argument ... scanimage -T[sanei_debug] liefert ein scanimage: invalid option -- '['
<sdx23> jokrebel: also, ich würde meinen, dass das backend nicht versteht, wo es den scanner zu suchen hat
<jokrebel> so hätte ich das (in meiner bescheidenen Vorstellung wie das mit den USB-Bus und Devices zusammenhängt) auch schon vermutet. Aber wie biege ich das gerade?
<sdx23> naja, versuchen doku fuer brscan2 zu finden?
<jokrebel> die würde ich doch vermutlich eh nicht verstehen
<jokrebel> kann das mit der Kombi USB2 USB3 zusammen hängen?
<sdx23> imho eher nicht
<jokrebel> Aber ich stecke sicher an dem USB2-Port (und auch an den USB3-Ports hab ich schon vor längerem erfolglos getestet)
<jokrebel> Naja - ich mein nur, weil man halt auch immer wieder (wie schon im UU-Wiki) von Problemen in Verbindung mit USB3 ließt.
<krabbe> huhu oxtobear 
<oxtobear> huhu ... auch im ubuntu?
<krabbe> jo
<krabbe> im moment wegen der leitung
<oxtobear> ok :D
<oxtobear> ich bin hier nicht so sehr aktiv
<jokrebel> krabbe: oxtobear: Plaudern bitte nebenan
<krabbe> jup
<_-Husker-_> kann jemand von euch was mit folgender Fehlermeldung in bezug auf Samba anfangen:
<_-Husker-_> [2016/11/08 16:43:28.546129,  0] ../lib/util/pidfile.c:153(pidfile_unlink)
<_-Husker-_>   Failed to delete pidfile /var/run/samba/smbd.pid. Error was No such file or directory
<_-Husker-_> jy
<pLaTo0n> moin
<tomreyn> _-Husker-_: es wurde versucht die datei /var/run/samba/smbd.pid zu löschen, eine PID-/Process-ID-Datei, und das schlug fehl weil diese datei zu diesem zeitpunkt nicht existierte.
<tomreyn> eine PID-Datei ist üblicherweise eine textdatei die nur eine zeile enthält, und zwar die numerische ID des prozesses der sie erstellt hat. services / daemons legen solche dateien beim start normalerweise an, damit über die dateien nachvollziehbar ist welche prozess derzeit laufen sollten (und in welchem zustand sie sich befinden).
<west> Hallo,
<west> Ich habe eine NAS und kann auf mein XUbuntu sie nicht öffen
<west> (west) Ich habe eine NAS und kann auf mein XUbuntu Office Dokumente siicht öffen
<west> (west) (west) Ich habe eine NAS und kann auf mein XUbuntu Office Dokumente nicht öffen.
<west> kann das an den Berechtigungen liegen?
<west> Auf Windows kann ich sie Öffnen
<jokrebel> !enter
<le_bot> Enter ist kein Satzzeichen, versuche deine Sätze in so wenige Zeilen wie möglich zu packen.
<west> @jokrebel ich bin aufen Handy
<tomreyn> west: was passiert wenn du versuchst officedokumente zu öffnen? woher weißt du dass es 'nicht geht'?
<jokrebel> west: Und da gibt es Nur Enter, aber keinen Punkt und Komma? Egal. Versuch es einfach
<tomreyn> welche xubuntu-version hast du da? hast du denn ein programm installiert mit dem du die dokumente öffnen könntest? in welchem format sind diese doumente gespeichert?
<west> Tomreyn: die sanduhr kommt haber nicht weiter.Libreoffice
<tomreyn> okay, damit sind ca. 2,5 von 4 fragen beantwortet.
<jokrebel> west: Wie wär es denn, wenn Du (statt vom Handy aus) von diesem benannten XUbuntu aus chattest?
<west> Xbuntu  16.04
<tomreyn> warm, wärmer, jetzt noch die letzte frage, dann kommen wir ein stückchen weiter.
<west> x64
<tomreyn> und ich würd dir auch empfehlen ein chatprogramm aufm rechner zu verwenden statt aufm handy. so ne richtige tstatur kann schon was.
<West_2> jokrebel: jetzt
<jokrebel> West_2: Hast Du mal versucht, das Dokument vorher auf das XUbuntu rüber zu kopieren? Lässt es sich dann öffnen?
<West_2> jokrebel: das funktioniert
<jokrebel> und das NAS hat wekches Betriebssystem? Welche Filesysteme sind im Spiel und mit welchem Protokoll wird übertragen? Und wie sind XUbuntu-Rechner und NAS verbunden?
<West_2> jokrebel: dsm 6.0
<jokrebel> ...ist die Antwort auf welche meiner Fragen? Und was ist mit den anderen?
<Frickelpit> dsm müsste synology nas sein
<West_2> ja das ist dsm 6.0
<West_2> ja das ist synology dsm 6.0
<West_2> ich habe mal ein Video gemacht.Es Lädt grade hoch
<jokrebel> ENTER ist immer noch kein Satzzeichenersatz. *seufz*
<jokrebel> BTW ... wie finde ich die Generation eines i5 heraus?
<Frickelpit> steht in der Modellnummer mit drin
<Frickelpit> i5-xxxx
<Frickelpit> das erste x ist die Generation
<West_2> wenn ich es per libreoffice versuche zu öffen ggeht es auch nicht
<k1l> West_2: was zu öffnen? womit? 
<k1l> redest du hier von samba shares?
<jokrebel> Frickelpit: Kann man das unter Ubuntu auslesen?
<West_2> einmal per smaba
<Frickelpit> jokrebel: ja, in den settings einfach den Punkt aufrufen, wo die Infos zum System stehen
<West_2> k1l: per samba shares
<k1l> West_2: und du siehst die samba shares nicht? oder kannst sie nicht einbinden? oder hast keine rechte?
<West_2> k1l: ich kann die dokumente nicht öffem
<jokrebel> Frickelpit: Intel (R) Core (TM) i5-5200U ist also 5te Generation?
<k1l> West_2: nicht öffnen heisst? was sind das für dateien? was gibt libreoffice als fehlermeldung aus?
<Frickelpit> jokrebel: korrekt
<jokrebel> Frickelpit: Danke
<Frickelpit> np
<k1l> https://twitter.com/BNONews/status/796052687720771584
<le_bot> Title: BNO News auf Twitter: "BREAKING: Trump files lawsuit in Nevada alleging Clark County kept polls open 2 hrs beyond closing time; officials deny the allegation - CNN" (at twitter.com)
<k1l> geht schon los mir dem wahlbetrug
<k1l> sorry, falscher kanal
<Frickelpit> k1l: tztztz
<West_2> k1l: das Libreoffice Startbild kommt und danach die Sanduhr
<MultiStorm> kurze frage speichert Samba irgendwo eine default config?
<jokrebel> Frickelpit: Family Pentium III klingt ja nicht gerade nett
<k1l> West_2: ja das kann halt dauern, weil samba langsam ist. wie lange wartest du denn?
<Frickelpit> jokrebel: warum?
<West_2> k1l: jokrebel: https://youtu.be/ukUNDHc9JPU
<le_bot> Title: smb - YouTube (at www.youtube.com)
<jokrebel> Frickelpit: Naja - wenn selbst schon Pentium 4 eigentlich zu alten Eisen zählen (aber das ist hier wohl eher OT)
<k1l> West_2: kannst du die datei bei dir lokal kopieren und dann öffnen?
<jokrebel> k1l: Wie man im Video schön sieht, keine halbe Minute ;-)
<MultiStorm> oder kann ich APT-GET UPGRADE irgendwie rückgängig machen?
<jokrebel> k1l: Kopiert geht es
<West_2> per sftp genau das gleiche
<k1l> West_2: wie groß ist denn die datei? und geht es lokal?
<k1l> MultiStorm: das klingt eher ungut. meist werden die updates genutzt um wichitge sicherheitslücken zu schliessen
<MultiStorm> k1l, ja das war auch der plan ist leider nach hinten losgegangen
<k1l> MultiStorm: was, wo, wie, warum genau ist denn das problem?
<West_2> k1l: 149,0 kB (148.992 Bytes),lokal geht es
<jokrebel> MultiStorm: Weil? Fehlermeldung?
<MultiStorm> https://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/probleme-mit-samba-nach-einem-update/
<le_bot> Title: Probleme mit Samba nach einem Update › Serverdienste und Dateifreigaben im Netzwerk › Fortgeschrittene Themen › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<MultiStorm> dann muss ich es nicht komplett neu tippen :-)
<k1l> achso, ok. hast du die karre neugestartet mittlerweile? was sagt das samba log in /var/log?
<MultiStorm> ich denke mal das die smb.conf nicht mehr der neuen version entspricht abetr es ist aktuell nur geraten
<MultiStorm> ja neugestartet
<MultiStorm> log steht auch im Tread
<k1l> MultiStorm: das ist die einzige meldung im log?
<jokrebel> ...ooO( hatten wir das mit den Freigaben nicht grad erst von nem anderen User? )
<MultiStorm> jo
<MultiStorm> oder die falsche logfile
<MultiStorm> da liegen pro rechner einhe log file
<k1l> MultiStorm: sind deine container da mittlerweile sauber eingehängt? hast ud sambs neugestartet nachdem die eingehängt sind?
<MultiStorm> neustart des Samba Service habe ich mehrfach gemacht
<MultiStorm> ja die Container sind dauber eingehängt
<MultiStorm> kann auch mit SCP daten rauf und runter ziehen
<MultiStorm> vielleicht ist e wirklich die falsche logfile aber die einträge stimmen zeitlich
<jokrebel> MultiStorm: Warum kommst Du mit dem gleichen Problem unter verscciedenen Nicks? Zur Verwirrung des Feindes (der Dir helfen soll)?
<MultiStorm> ne
<MultiStorm> Husker = work | Multistorm = Privater laptop
<MultiStorm> war keine absicht aber der nick war hier schohn eingetragen
<MultiStorm> also kann man das apt-get upgrade rückgängig machen?
 * jokrebel seufzt
<jokrebel> nö
<k1l> MultiStorm: nein
<MultiStorm> dazu fallen mir gerade nur böse worte ein .... *heul*
<k1l> MultiStorm: nicht einfach immer alles wild ruminstallieren. das zerfummelt dir nur dein system.
<jokrebel> aber vielleicht ein full-upgrade hinterherscheiben - rebooten - hoffen
<MultiStorm> k1l, habe ich garnicht
<k1l> MultiStorm: wichtiger wäre der sache mal auf den grund zu gehen und dann die ursache zu beheben.
<MultiStorm> habe nur apt-get update und apt-get upgrade gem,acht ich denke das soll man machen?
<MultiStorm> k1l, ja das stimme ich dir voll zu
<k1l> MultiStorm: ja. soll man auch. 
<MultiStorm> k1l, aber ich bin was das problem geht mit meinem techn ischen verständnis am ende
<West_2> ich habe jetzt mal in den log geguckt
<West_2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23447691/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<k1l> ja, weil du eben nie gelernt hast sachen auf den grund zu gehen sondern immer nur an der oberfläche aufgibst. zeig doch bitte mal das ganze samba log und was kommt, wenn du den samba server neustartest?
<MultiStorm> mom...
<jokrebel> West_2: Na da steht ja viel drin? Welches log soll das sein?
<MultiStorm> k1l, und nebenbei ... unter Windiows habe ich bisher alles ans laufen bekommen --> aufgeben ist eigentlich nicht meine art, aber linux ...... keine ahung habe ich irgendwie nicht drauf fürchte ich
<West_2> jokrebel: von der Synology DSM 6.0
<MultiStorm> so ich such dir mal die logs zusammen mom..
<k1l> MultiStorm: windows als closed source software bietet dir gar nicht die möglichkeiten sachen groß selber zu regeln. nur nebenbei.
<MultiStorm> okay also die logfile ist die falsche
<MultiStorm> wie war nochmal dee befehl der mit dem ich ls ausgaben direkt an pastbin übertragen kann?
<k1l> | nc termbin.com 9999
<jokrebel> West_2: Mal mit NFS versucht? https://www.synology.com/de-de/knowledgebase/DSM/tutorial/File_Sharing/How_to_access_files_on_Synology_NAS_within_the_local_network_NFS
<le_bot> Title: DiskStation Manager - Wissensdatenbank | Synology Inc. (at www.synology.com)
<MultiStorm> http://termbin.com/hm2l welche logfile ist die richtige ?
<k1l> log.smbd
<MultiStorm> jo dachte ich auch
<MultiStorm> aber in der steht seit 16:xx nix mehr drin mom...
<jokrebel> West_2: und wie schon erwähnt    19:35:23        k1l | West_2: ja das kann halt dauern, weil samba langsam ist. wie lange wartest du denn?
<MultiStorm> k1l, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23447739/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<MultiStorm> der neustart wird nicht angezeigt
<MultiStorm> das Problem mit browswable ist auch behoben da war ein tippfehler drin
<k1l> MultiStorm: sudo service smbd restart 
<MultiStorm> jo so habe ich das mit dem neustart gemacht
<MultiStorm> kommt aber immer: stop: Unknown instance:
<MultiStorm> gefolgt von: smbd start/running, process 2336
<k1l> pack mal bitte die ganze ausgabe auf paste.ubuntu.com
<MultiStorm> ok
<k1l> weil solche sachen, die du da beiläufig erwähnst sind teilweise entscheidend
<MultiStorm> nochmal in pastbin packen?
<k1l> <k1l> pack mal bitte die ganze ausgabe auf paste.ubuntu.com
<MultiStorm> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23447762/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<k1l> MultiStorm: wir wissen und sehen nicht das selbe was du siehst. deswegen brauchen wir fakten. eine menge fakten
<MultiStorm> klar
<MultiStorm> ihr bekommt was ihr wollt :-) 
<k1l> ok, also lief der vorher nicht mal.
<k1l> "ps ax | nc termbin.com 9999"
<MultiStorm> ps ax | nc termbin.com 9999
<MultiStorm> http://termbin.com/twzp
<MultiStorm> och nö
<MultiStorm> was ist das den für ne liste
<jokrebel> alle Prozesse?
<MultiStorm> ne
<k1l> der sambaserver läuft nicht
<MultiStorm> das scheint ne liste mit den eingegeben kommands zu sein
<West_2> erstmal Danke..Ich gucke mir den link in ruhe mal an
<jokrebel> MultiStorm: Eher nicht, nein
<k1l> MultiStorm: ps ax listet alle processe auf. wie du siehst ist da kein smbd
<jokrebel> West_2: viel Erfolg
<MultiStorm> dan habe ich gerade den Perfekten weg gefunden verschlüsselte laufwerke zu hacken
<MultiStorm> okay läuft nicht gut ....
<MultiStorm> bzw. nicht so gut, gibt es noch andere logs die man zu rate ziehen kann?
<k1l> MultiStorm: "service smbd status | nc termbin.com 9999"
<MultiStorm> service smbd status | nc termbin.com 9999
<MultiStorm> http://termbin.com/zibu
<k1l> ok, der läuft nicht. hast du mal mit testparm getestet ob die smb.conf richtig ist?
<MultiStorm> nein, wie geht das?
<k1l> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Samba_Server/#berpruefen-der-smb-conf
<le_bot> Title: Samba Server › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<MultiStorm> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23447810/ bin mir nicht sicher aber glaube das ist ein nein
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<k1l> genau. deswegen startet der samba daemon erst gar nicht
<MultiStorm> die frage ist nun nur noch die ... was genau stört ihn ...
<MultiStorm> scheint ja was mit den Versionen zu tun zu haben
<k1l> guck in die zeile vor dem Error
<MultiStorm> den eintrag bit es in der conf garnicht
<k1l> MultiStorm: "grep -i yescd /etc/samba/smb.conf"
<MultiStorm> lol okay köuft wieder
<MultiStorm> die frage ist nur wie ist das da reingekommen
<k1l> von dem, der vor dem rehcner sitzt
<MultiStorm> ja schonh klar
<MultiStorm> aber vorher scheint ihn das nicht gestört zu haben
<k1l> das war früher nur weniger ein problem, aber da das von hackern ausgenutzt wurde muss samba da strenger sein.
<MultiStorm> okay verstehe
<MultiStorm> k1l, 1000x Danke für deine gediult
<kot> nabend. seit ubuntu 16.10 habe ich ständige wlan probleme. während des sufens deAK
<kot> deaktiviert der netzwerkmanger wlannetzwerk
<kot> dann findet der keine wlan verfügbaren netzwerke mehr
<kot> nach logout  und resboot sind die meist erst wieder da
<jokrebel> kot: was sagt lsusb oder lspci über die WLAN-Karte?
<kot> hi jo dein name kommt mir bekannt vor,bin anfänger habe auf alten laptop xubuntu 16.10
<kot> habe aspire 3682 wxmi
<kot> qualkom atheros 
<blackbaron> hello
<jokrebel> Und nutzt Du zufällig eines von folgendem? MixedMode? Kanal höher als 11? Sonderzeichen in Passwort und/oder SSID und/oder Schlüssel?
<kot> jokrebel: 0a:03.0 Ethernet controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR2413/AR2414 Wireless Network Adapter [AR5005G(S) 802.11bg] (rev 01)
<kot> die verbindungsinformation zeigt: ath5k
<kot> war bei xubuntu 14.04 nicht
<kot> bei 15.04 stand immer treiber eth
<kot> oder wlan 
<kot> kann es sein das das am kernel liegt? der hat nen 4er kernel bei 16.10
<kot> bei 14.04 stand immer treiber eth
<kot> hab mich vertan
<kot> mom 
<kot> eben fritzbox schauen 
<kot> fritzbox zeigt wpa2 (ccmp)
<kot> was ist das
<jokrebel> ud genau die wurde auch schon neu gestartet?
<kot> sll ich mal wpa + wpa2 nur aktivieren ? @jokrebel 
<jokrebel> die Verschlüsselung
<k1l> kot: was sagt denn dmesg wenn das wlan abbricht?
<kot> k11..kenne die befehle noch nicht
<jokrebel> k1l: Keinesfalls - MixedMode macht eher meist Probleme
<kot> mom 
<kot> wpa2 ccmp kann ich lassen ?
<k1l> kot: "dmesg" im terminal oder in /var/log/dmesg oder die älteren dort wenn vorher ein reboot war
<kot> weil in ubuntu steht ja ur wpa +wpa2
<kot> jokrebel,k1l   ... das war ja vorher alles nicht bei 14.04
<kot> weil 14.04 bald endet habe ich 16.10
<k1l> kot: 16.10? hast du das neu installiert?
<kot> dieses ath5k war früher nicht in verbindungsinformatinen 
<kot> liegt das an anderen treibern und neuern kernel 
<kot> ja nei instaliert
<jokrebel> wie kamst Du von 14.04 auf 16.10? Und warum nicht weiterhin LTS (16.04)?
<kot> xubuntu 16.04 ???
<kot> hab xubuntu wegen alten laptop
<jokrebel> kot: Wenn eh neu installiert, versuch es doch mal mit ner 16.04 Live-CD, ob es da stabil läuft
<kot> 802.11b+g steht fritzbox
<k1l> kot: wie gesagt: guck in die logs was da passiert. alles hier ist nur rumraten ohne die fakten
<kot> moment
<kot> ich habe genaus das proble hier,aber der typ mact nur neustart
<kot> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BdzFh0IdJJg
<le_bot> Title: Broken Network Manager - Workaround - YouTube (at www.youtube.com)
<kot> genau das problem habe ich 
<kot> das erste 
<kot> mitten im betrieb alle netzwerke weg
<kot> wlan bricht ab 
<kot> kurz ausloggen is wieder da
<kot> das nervt
<kot> das ist aber keine lösung was der da zeigt
<kot> das ist nervig wenn man andauernd rebooten muss
<kot> jokrebel...was würde denn so ein log anzeigen 
<k1l> kot aka west: wenn du mal fakten zeigen würdest, dann könnte man an einer lösung arbeiten. aber nur wild auf gut glück neustarten und neu installieren ist halt keine problemlösung
<k1l> !paste
<le_bot> Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntu.com/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<jokrebel> kot: vielleicht hilft schon ein deaktivieren/aktivieren per Fn+Tastenkombi
<kot> aka west ?
<kot> wer is west
<k1l> dein nick von eben :)
<kot> le_bot:schau ich mir mal an das pastedingsbums
<kot> keine ahnung wie der nick kam 
<kot> hab hier kot stehen 
<kot> früher mal cocoony nick
<kot> k1l: habe keinen nick gewechselt..warum sagst du das ic west hiess
<kot> kann man den kernel von 14.04 in 16.10 nehmen ?
<kot> kernel 3.19
<k1l> kot: nein kann man nicht. aber warum guckst du nicht einmal was da wirklich passiert in den logs?
<kot> jokrebel: soll ich einfach 14.04 weiter nehmen bis ende suport? kann es sein das 16.04 noch beta ist ?
<bekks> 16.04 wurde im April released und hat genau wie 14.04 5 Jahre Support.
<jokrebel> und Du hast grad noch gesagt, dass Du 16.10 nutzt
<kot> wenn fritzbox wpa2 ccpm hat,kann man dann in xubuntu nur wpa2-wpa ankreuzen 
<k1l> kot: du hast keine fakten ausser "mein auto geht nicht". und jede frage nach fakten wird von dir nur wieder mit mehr rumlabern und neuinstallieren beantwortet. der sache auf den grund gehen mit fakten ud das problem lösen ist so nicht möglich
<jokrebel> ++
<kot> ja,habe das 16.10 genommen weil 2017 ende ist
<bekks> Und mit 16.04 ist 2021 Ende.
<jokrebel> dir ist klar, dass 16.04 länger unterstützt wird als 16.10 (weil kein LTS)?
<k1l> kot: 16.10 hat nur 9monate support insgesamt. danach musst du alle 6 monate wieder aktualisieren bis du bei 18.04 angekommen bist. wenn du nicht alle 6 monate aktualisieren willst, dann bleib besser bei 16.04
<kot> aso,aber ist 16.04 noch beta ?
<k1l> kot: nein
<kot> hier hab ich mal einen log http://pastebin.com/AJwfJhTE
<k1l> schon lange nicht mehr.
<le_bot> Title: [ 0.741159] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI bridge to [bus 02] [ 0.741166] pci 0000 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<kot> aso
<kot> jokrebe: gut das du das sagst,hab da garnich drauf geachtet...habe xubuntu eingegeben und dann zeigt derals erstes 16.10
<k1l> 16.10? warum hast du dann einen 4.4 kernel?  was ist die ausgabe von "lsb_release -sd"?
<kot> hääää..ich habe anscheinend doch Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS
<kot> dein befehl gibt dieses aus
<kot> also läuft wifi damit auch nicht
<k1l> was zeigt "uname -a"?
<kot> Linux workstation 4.4.0-45-generic #66-Ubuntu SMP Wed Oct 19 14:12:05 UTC 2016 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<k1l> [ 1280.213997] wlp10s3: deauthenticating from c8:0e:14:31:16:39 by local choice (Reason: 3=DEAUTH_LEAVING)
<kot> k1l...was heisst das
<kot> sollte man unter netzwer bearbeiten die BSSID manuel eingeben? das feld ist leer
<k1l> bitte mal "sudo lshw -C network | nc termbin.com 9999" laufen lassen und die url hier zeigen
<kot> terminal sagt use netcat
<bekks> dann hast du falsch abgetippt.
<k1l> bitte mal "lspci -nnk | nc termbin.com 9999" laufen lassen und die url hier zeigen
<kot> http://termbin.com/qdqg
<k1l> iwconfig | egrep -i 'ieee|power' |nc termbin.com 9999
<kot> http://termbin.com/j5xi
<k1l> ok, powermanagment off ist schonmal ausgeschlossen
<k1l> laut https://wiki.debian.org/ath5k ist deine karte auch unterstützt vom kerneltreiber
<le_bot> Title: ath5k - Debian Wiki (at wiki.debian.org)
<kot> ich habe gerade mal nter netzwerk bearbeiten von client auf ad-hoc umgestellt
<kot> is das besser ?
<k1l> nein
<k1l> das ist was ganz anderes
<kot> da konnte ich 2,4ghz wie fritzbox einstellen 
<kot> und kanal
<bekks> Ist trotzdem was völlig anderes.
<kot> habe kanal 6
<k1l> mit adhoc machst du aber ein eigenes wlan auf. und wählst dich nicht in dein wlan ein
<kot> hat das nix mit fritzbox kanal zu tun ?
<kot> aso
<kot> soll man denn unter client die BSSID eingeben ?
<kot> das feld ist leer
<k1l> hast du den rechner in standby gesetzt in der zwischenzeit?
<kot> einmal heute mittag,aber das netzwerk geht auch off ohne das ich im standby war
<kot> ruhezustand 
<kot> https://abload.de/img/bildschirmfoto_2016-1z6sg3.png
<k1l> ja, weil standby ist eine ganz andere liga. weil eigentlich soll deine karte so im normalen betrieb ohne probleme laufen
<kot> tut ja nicht..im normalen betrieb kann so sein das auf einmal netzwerkantenne off ist,dann sieshte keine wlannetze mehr...
<kot> das symbol in der taskleiste deaktiviert
<kot> off
<kot> nach logout wieder da
<kot> bei 14.04 lief es
<bekks> Also das ganze nochmal durchspielen, den Netzwerkabbruch abwarten, dann wieder neu verbinden, und dann dmesg nach pastebin schieben.
<bekks> Udn uns die URL geben.
<bekks> *Und
<k1l> mach mal ein "sudo rmmod ath5k" und dann ein "sudo modprobe  ath5k nohwcrypt" und gucke obs besser klappt
<kot> was bedeutet das
<kot> warum ist denn dieser ath5k da
<kot> bei 14.4 stand unter treiber das nicht
<kot> da stand nur eth0
<kot> oder wlan0
<k1l> kot: das ist der passende treiber für deine karte
<kot> in verbindungsinformation
<kot> bei 14.04 war der nich 
<k1l> …
<kot> was ist mit BSSID und geräteadresse? können die felder leer bleiben 
<bekks> Vergiss doch mal die Felder...
<kot> benutzerdefinierte geräteadresse
<kot> die waren von anfang an leer
<bekks> Liefer doch mal die angefragten Informationen, und so.
<kot> mom
<k1l> kot: es geht überhaupt nicht darum, was du da in der gui zurechtklicken kannst. das wird dir nicht helfen
<k1l> kot: wir versuchen den motor zu reparieren, und du krubelst nur das fenster rauf und runter.
<kot> bekks..habe deine  befehle eingegeben  musste ausloggen und passwort neu eingeben..was haben diese befehle bewirkt
<kot> die befehle von k1l
<k1l> kot: das deine karte jetzt ohne hardwarecrypt läuft. was bei deiner karte bekanntermaßen zu problemen führt
<kot> mss ich nach jedem reboot neu eingeben ?
<k1l> du kannst auch mal versuchen die fritzbox auf einen festen kanal zu stellen und gucken ob das auch die situation verbessert
<kot> hab die fritzbox auf festen kanal 
<kot> hat das irgendwas zu bdeuten mit dem hardwaRE CRYOT
<k1l> dann teste das mal. wenn das nicht hilft dann versuch mal das hier: https://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/madwifi-treiber-fuer-atheros-chipsatz/#post-6549747
<le_bot> Title: Madwifi-Treiber für Atheros-Chipsatz › Netzwerk und Internetzugang einrichten › Systemverwaltung, Installation, Aktualisierung › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<kot> crypt
<k1l> klar hat das was zu bedeuten.
<kot> in welcher datei hat der denn durch diese 2 comands was geändert
<k1l> deine karte ist so alt und schäbig, dass sie die encryption nicht vernünftig auf die kette bekommt und das deswegen per software gemacht werden muss.
<kot> kann man das wieder zurücksetzen wenn es nich daran lag ?
<k1l> ja, dann löscht man das wieder aus der /etc/modprobe.d/ath5k.conf
<kot> dann hätten die das doch so in 16.04 lasen sollen,schlieslich lief 14.04 einwandfrei 
<kot> aso
<kot> vielen lieben dank erstmal für eure mühe
<kot> nett
<kot> mal abwarten 
<kot> obs noch kommt
<kot> ath5k.conf  gibbet bei mir nich..da steht nur ath5k.conf.swp
<kot> @k1l
<kot> k1l: is das normal das die conf datei nicht vorhanden ist ?
<kot> für den treiber
<bekks> Ja.
<bekks> ggf. musst du sie erstellen mit dem Eintrag für das ath5k Modul.
<kot> bekks...aha..ok..lieben dank... also hat der comand dann noch nix bewirkt wenn die datei nicht da ist
<bekks> Doch, hat er.
<kot> der erste comand war nur um díe connection zu kilen ?
<bekks> Du vermischt da zwei Dinge.
<bekks> Der erste war dazu da das Modul zu entladen.
<kot> temporär 
<bekks> Der zweite dazu das Modul mit einem bestimmten Parameter neu zu laden.
<kot> also ohne eintrag 
<bekks> Ebenfallls temporär.
<bekks> modprobe und Konsorten tätigen KEINE Einträge in irgendwelchen Dateien.
<kot> beide temporär ? also dann eine conf datei selber erstellen 
<kot> nach rebootwär das dann wieder alles beim alten 
<bekks> Genau.
<kot> aha 
<bekks> Sagte ich oben ja schon.
<kot> ok 
<kot> danke
<kot> bin verwirrt ,z viele std nach lösungen gesucht
<bekks> So machst du das permanent:
<kot> is nich meine absicht.
<kot> die ganzen comands verwirren mich.bin erstmal dabei so einfache terminal befehle zu erlernen 
<bekks> echo "options nohwcrypt" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/ath5k.conf
<bekks> Das IST ein einfacher Terminalbefehl...
<bekks> Falsch. SO:
<kot> schnall das noch nich so ganz ;)
<bekks>  echo "options ath5k nohwcrypt" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/ath5k.conf
<kot> was is dann diese ath5k.conf.swp
<kot> swap datei
<k1l> das wird von gui editoren angelegt.
<k1l> also hast du da schon mal versucht was zu machen.
<kot> wenn du mal ano startest
<kot> habe mit nano mal was a gesucht vorhin 
<kot> war aber leer
<k1l> mir wäre nicht bewusst, dass nano eine swp datei anlegt. 
<kot> habe sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/ath5k.conf
<kot>    dann stand da verzeichnis nict gefunden 
<kot> was mir aufgefalen
<kot> xubuntu 14.04 hat ubuntu softwarecenter und 16.04 gnome software cnter 
<kot> dasselbe ?
<k1l> nein, nicht dasselbe. aber für den user das gleiche
<kot> aso.mal ne andere frage.als ich das system installiert habe konnte man da ein kreuz bei drittanbieter setzen für codecs von fluendo usw. sind das quasi die restricted extras ?
<mrkramps> ja
<kot> muss man drittanbieter mitainstalieren ?
<kot> kann man irgendwo in der softwareliste sehen was der genau von diesen drittanbietern mitinstaliert hat ?
<mrkramps> nein
<mrkramps> aber die meisten anwender wollen die restricted extras
<kot> klar,aber wo kann man sehen was der sonst noch so mitinstaliert hat 
<tojoko> hi
<tojoko> kennt irgend jmd. irgen eine distro die vorbereitet so kommt, dass man sie via pci von sd card booten könnte?
<k1l> das wird eher am bios vom gerät liegen, nicht an der distro
<tojoko> danke für den hinweis. ich bin da zwar nicht ganz überzeugt von, aber werde meien Suchstrategie dann mal aendern.
<kot> k1l: werden die entwickler dieses wlan problem fixen ?
<kot> mit anderen treibern 
<tojoko> k1l, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootFromSD hatte ich gesucht. mal gucken, ob ich es schaffe, dem zu folgen und das auf lubuntu anzupassen.
<le_bot> Title: BootFromSD - Community Help Wiki (at help.ubuntu.com)
#ubuntu-de 2016-11-09
<pLaTo0n> moin
<koegs> jetzt hab ich mal ne Frage :)
<stevieh> 42
<koegs> habe auf nem Rechner im lokalen TTY ein apt full-upgrade gestartet, komm ich da irgendwie per SSH dran?
<stevieh> ich würde sagen: nein.
<stevieh> beim nächsten mal n screen nehmen. Jetzt killen und im screen neu starten.
<koegs> war noch ganz frisch, kein screen und nix drauf, aber dann muss das bis heute abend warten
<koegs> wäre nur interessehalber gewesen
<LetoThe2nd> koegs: geht, reptyr
<LetoThe2nd> koegs: ist nicht ganz hypsch, aber für notfälle tuts.
<stevieh> was es alles gibt
<LetoThe2nd> öfter mal was neues
<koegs> danke LetoThe2nd 
<NTQ> Ich habe jetzt wohl den Fehler gefunden, warum bei mir in der gnome-shell alles so ruckelt bzw. sie manchmal ein paar Sekunden nicht reagiert. Da war noch eine uralte gnome-extension direkt in ~/.local/share/gnome-shell statt in dem extension-Ordner, die offenbar ausgeführt wurde, aber man hat sie nirgendwo gesehen.
<NTQ> Ein Systemmonitor, den ich mal vor Ewigkeiten noch mit einem alten Gnome ausprobiert hatte.
<tojoko> kann mir jmd. sagen, was mit der Zeile $sudo chroot /mnt in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootFromSD gemeint ist? soll ich das so übernehmen oder is das als platzhalter gedacht.
<le_bot> Title: BootFromSD - Community Help Wiki (at help.ubuntu.com)
<koegs> da ist ein leerzeichen zwischen $ und sudo
<tojoko> ja, ok - und? das war doch gar nicht die frage.
<koegs> wenn du ein chroot nach /mnt machen willst, dann kannst du das so übernehmen
<tojoko> ahh, ok, danke, hab's wohl verstanden - wichtig ist, dass ich das an der richtige stelle mache, nicht dass ich die parameter anpasse.
<DaVu> Das $ am Anfang ist wohl auch nur dafür gedacht zu veranschaulichen, dass es ein Shell Befehl ist und hat im eigentlichen Befehl nichts zu suchen, denke ich
<NTQ> Kann mir jemand erklären, wieso ich bei extensions.gnome.org noch so viele installierte Extensions angezeigt bekomme, sie aber nicht löschen kann? Unter ~/.local/share/gnome-shell/extensions sind sie auch nicht zu finden.
<tojoko> DaVu,  ja, so habe ich das auch verstanden. Frage die bleibt ist, wie bekomme ich raus, was fuer eine linux version auf der sd card installiert ist?
<sdx23> NTQ: system directory?
<NTQ> ach, da sind auch welche. Aber wieso sind manche dort und andere in ~?
<koegs> tojoko: da wir uns im ubuntu support channel befinden, gehe ich davon aus das ubuntu auf der SD-Karte installiert ist
<NTQ> Naja, dann lösche ich sie da raus
<DaVu> tojoko: anscheinend habe ich ein wenig was verpasst. Ich weiß gar nicht, was du da machen möchtest. Ich würde doch mal denken, man weiß welches Linux man auf eine Karte geschrieben hat. 
<tojoko> DaVu, koegs : Es geht mir um 32 oder 64 bit - dass weiss ich nicht mehr. Das spielt wohl eine Rolle. Der Rechner koennte 64 - aber eben auch 32. ^
<DaVu> ansonsten hilf ein 'uname -a' oder ein 'cat /etc/lsb-release' um herauszufinden, welches System man gerade benutzt
<tojoko> aber, ich denke, ich probier's einfach aus.
<DaVu> tojoko: hast du das image selbst auf die Karte geschrieben?
<DaVu> wenn ja, wo hast du denn das image her?
<tojoko> DaVu, ja, das ist auch kein problem. Der Installer haut's dir drauf. er weiss nur nicht, wie man's bootbar macht.
<DaVu> welcher installer?
<tojoko> DaVu, und danke für /etc/lsb-release - jetzt weiss ich, dass es ubuntu ist. ^^
<tojoko> Das wusste ich vorher auch schon. 14.04, aber nicht wieviel bit. Egal, ich probier's aus. Der bloede Debian-Installer.
<DaVu> debian != Ubuntu
<tojoko> DaVu, ja, das ist schon klar. Aber der Installer ist debian == ubuntu == schlecht. ;)
<NTQ> sdx23: Hat geklappt
<tojoko> nix gegen das os!
<tojoko> mhmm, sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev schlaegt fehl.
<deem> tojoko: mit welcher fehlermeldung?
<tojoko> mount: Einhängepunkt /mnt/dev ist nicht vorhanden
<sdx23> und was sagt dir das?
<tojoko> mhmm, ich weiss, dass ich nix weiss?
<Lengsdorfer> mkdir
<sdx23> Quatsch.
<tojoko> danke :)
<sdx23> Die SD Karte ist nicht richtig gemountet
<sdx23> oder das Image fehlerhaft.
<tojoko> sdx23, danke - doch, ich glaube nur, die ist schon ausgehaengt. Der befehl davor hat auch shcon einen Fehler geworfen, wie ich gerade sehe. Also wohl erstmal aushaengen.
<tojoko> nee, auch net.
<tojoko> nee, gibt a nur fehler und b) glaube ich einen fehler in der Anleitung gefunden zu haben. es soll wohl nicht ls /mnt sonder cd /mnt heissen.
<sdx23> nein, das ist korrekt
<tojoko> Also, ich will hier keinen auf die Nerven gehen - aber ich finde das wirklich interessant. Leider ist es die einzige anleitung die ich zu dem Thema gefunden habe - und die fkt. leider nicht.
<sdx23> ja, weil du sie falsch benutzt. Mit ls /mnt nachschauen, ob das leer ist. Falls ja, mit mount /dev/mmc... nach /mnt mounten
<sdx23> die bootpartition nach /mnt/boot mounten
<sdx23> erst wenn das richtig ist, weitermachen.
<tojoko> danke, komisch, jetzt hat's funktioniert. Nur eine Frage noch, wofuer ist die zeile $ sudo mount UUID=03... [or /dev/sda2] /mnt/boot ?
<tojoko> das gibt's bei mir nicht.
<sdx23> um die boot partition zu mounten.
<tojoko> ok, sorry, noch eine dumme Frage - ist die nicht standardmaessig gemountet? Aber ich glaube, was ich hier mache, geht nicht, weil ich versuche mit einem ubuntu system ein lubuntusystem zu bearbeiten. insofern sollte ich vielleicht auf
<tojoko> einen livestick mit lubuntu wechseln.
<sdx23> das macht keinen Unterschied.
<tojoko> ok, aber ich arbeite jetzt von hd, nicht vom stick. insofern muesste ich besagte zeile wohl zumindest anpassen?
<deem> tojoko: boot kann eine eigene partition sein, dann musst du die seperat mounten
<sdx23> Du musst die Bootpartition der Festplatte mounten, von der dann tatsaechlich gebootet wird. Das machst du ja, weil du offenbar nicht von der SD Karte booten kannst.
<sdx23> die Bootpartition _muss_ eine eigene sein, in dem Fall. Falls das nicht zutrifft, braucht man die Anleitung nicht.
<tojoko> ja ...
<tojoko> root@tonio-Lenovo-IdeaPad-S400:/# update-initramfs -v
<tojoko> You must specify at least one of -c, -u, or -d.
<tojoko> update? also -u?
<deem> tojoko: da steht noch ein befehl danach
<tojoko> deem, jo, sehe ich auch gerade. aber der eine is halt fehlgeschlagen.
<tojoko> nehme ich jetzt initrd-img-4.2.0.27 oder 4.2.0.36?
<deem> der tut auch genau gar nichts, wenn du nur -v angibst
<deem> mach doch einfach "all"
<tojoko> ok, vielen Danke. Auf nimmer wieder sehen. Wenn wieder erwarten doch eines der beiden systeme noch booten sollte, lass ich es Euch natuerlich wissen. ^^
<ulme> Moin zusammen, ich suche eine Möglichkeit PDF Dateien offline zu konvertieren. Hat da jemand einen Tip für mich?
<oxtobear> in welches dateiformat willst du eine pdf konvertieren?
<ulme> Ich will sie bearbeiten, LibreOffice, Abiword oder Word ist mir egal.
<ulme> Aber am liebsten Word
<oxtobear> also von word zu pdf ist kein problem
<ulme> und umgekehrt?
<oxtobear> von pdf zu word ist da schon schwieriger
<ulme> dachte ich mir...
<oxtobear> betriebssystem ubuntu?
<ulme> ja
<tojoko> re
<oxtobear> ich probier mal was aus
<tojoko> uhh, das habe ich auch gerade ...
<ulme> ich habe im Moment einfach keine Idee mehr
<tojoko> ich auch nicht. btw. hat nicht funktioniert. boote ich von der sd card, bekomme ich einen reboot.
<tojoko> boote ich jetzt ubuntu von der hd, passiert gar nix.
<tojoko> dumm gelaufen.
<sdx23> ulme: nicht so einfach. PDF ist dazu gedacht, eben nicht mehr bearbeitet zu werden.
<oxtobear> also mit libreoffice gehts wohl ulme
<oxtobear> einfach die pdf oeffnen
<oxtobear> und dann in libredraw bearbeiten
<ulme> Uhhh da bin aber überascht... probiere ich gleich aus
<oxtobear> ja hat mich auch gewundert
<ulme> und ich fummel seit einer Std rum- *lach*
<tojoko> ok, irgend jmd. 'n tipp, was ich noch probieren koennte? hat das jmd. mitbekommen, was ich probiert habe?
<oxtobear> was denn tojoko?
<tojoko> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootFromSD - und jetzt bootet das host system nicht mehr (ich habe das dummerweise nicht vom stick probiert!) *argh*
<le_bot> Title: BootFromSD - Community Help Wiki (at help.ubuntu.com)
<tojoko> *dummheit*
<sdx23> tojoko: sinnvoller waere ja, wenn du erstmal erzaehlst, warum du das eigentlich machen willst
<ulme> Ok, das war nichts. Will ja einen Text bearbeiten.
<tojoko> sdx23, naja, ich habe zwei Rechner auf denen ich ubuntu auf sd card installiert habe und das ich gerne nutzen würde. Die Anleitung war nicht sonderlich lang. Punkt ist einfach, dass auf der HD nicht viel platz ist und eine sd card schneller gekauft ist als eine ssd.
<sdx23> ulme: ja, das ist wie schon geschrieben, nicht so einfach. Insbesondere muss der Text da gar nicht als Text drin sein, sondern kann ein Bild oder Pfade sein. Am besten die Originaldaten besorgen.
<deem> tojoko: viele schreib-zyklen machen eine sd card aber "relativ" schnell unbrauchbar
<oxtobear> ich probier eine andere pdf datei ulme
<tojoko> deem, ok, point taken. Aber a mache ich nicht so grasse sachen damit b) dachte ich, das waere eine schoene Art, ein minimalsystem zur Verfuegung zu haben, während man denn REchner komplett neu aufsetzt.
<sdx23> tojoko: das aus dem Grund zu tun, halte ich fuer eine sehr schlechte Idee. Zumal SSDs kaufbar und eine groessere HDD gar nicht teuer ist. Die Zeit, die du mit Gefummel verbringst, ist teurer.
<oxtobear> tojoko wie gross ist denn diese sd-karte?
<tojoko> Problem ist jetzt nur, wie mache ich rückgängig, was ich gemacht habe. - Übrigens hat heise glaube ich geschrieben, dass sie nur einen USB stick mit schreib - lese zyklen tatsaechlich kaputt gekriegt haben. und vom Aufbau 
<tojoko> dürfte das ja das gleich esein.
<tojoko> sdx23, right.
<oxtobear> ulme bei mir geht das .. hast du libreoffice draw ?
<tojoko> oxtobear, 32 gb - und wenn's geklappt haette, haette ich mir gerade noch 'ne 64er bestellt.
<ulme> ja habe ich
<ulme> ich probiere es
<oxtobear> man muss halt warten je nachdem wie gross die pdf-datei ist ulme
<ulme> schön wäre die bearbeitung von Text gewesen, aber vll erwarte ich auch ein wenig zu viel. ;)
<ulme> 4 Seiten
<oxtobear> ja text kann ich bearbeiten
<ulme> Oh, ich war zu voreilig. Draw habe ich nicht.
<ulme> Muss ich mal nachinstallieren
<oxtobear> jo
<ulme> WOW perfekt, vielen dank für die Hilfe
<oxtobear> :)
<tojoko> jow
<ulme> Ist genau das, was ich gesucht habe. ;)
<tojoko> schön
<jokrebel> was ist das für ein Ubuntu, wo zwar LibreOffice installiert ist aber der Draw-Teil fehlt?
<ulme> xubuntu
<ulme> Calc, Math & Writer vorinstalliert. Draw hat gefehlt. ):
<jokrebel> kaum zu glauben, zss
<pLaTo0n> moin
<IngoPan> hallo
<IngoPan> Ist hier jmd. ein OpenVPN /Socks "crack" ?
<IngoPan> Und hätte Lust mir bei einer erweiterten Netzwerkgeschichte zu helfen? (ohne viel RTFM) ;)
<Frickelpit> Hier kennt man sich nur mit Metafragen aus.
<koegs> IngoPan: die Leute sind motivierter zu antworten, wenn man konkrete Fragen stellt ;)
<IngoPan> Hallo,  ich habe einen kleinen vServer bei 1blu mit 2 IPs auf dem 16.04 LTS läuft. Auf einer IP würde ich gerne einen socks server laufen lassen dessen traffic über meinen kommerziellen VPN Anbieter ibVPN.com geroutet wird. Ich bin Linux Anfänger und habe wenig Vorkenntnisse. ibVPN bietet .ovpn Files für jeden einzelnen ausländischen VPN Server an die mir (von daheim aus) ermöglichen, deren VPN Server mit OpenVPN zu nutzen.
<IngoPan> re
<IngoPan> kickout
<IngoPan> Hat jemand ahnung von sowas?
<west> hallo,
<west> k1l_:  jokrebel: ich glaube es liegt an ubuntu
<west> ich habe mir gestern noch Linux Mint 18 (xfce-64bit) mir heruntergeladen und da geht  es per SambaShare
<jokrebel> west: War da nicht die Rede von "aus Sicherheitsgründen musste da was an Samba verschärft werden" gestern? So wie ich die Mint-Fähigkeiten erlebe/höre haben die hat diesen Sicherheitspatch verschlafen. Aber jeder ist seines Glückes Schmied. Viel Erfolg mit Mint
<jokrebel> *halt
<west> jokrebel: andere Dateien kann ich ja öffnen.
<jokrebel> was war das noch mal für eine Datei?
<west> jokrebel: pdf,png,jpt
<west> *jpg
<jokrebel> lassen sich nicht öffnen? Und was schon?
<jokrebel> Vollständige Sätze können die Verständlichkeit extrem erhöhen ;-)
<jokrebel> Und .... suchst Du noch nach der Lösung für dein Problem unter Ubuntu, oder wolltest Du uns nur mitteilen, dass es unter Mint geht?
<jokrebel> west: ?
<west> jokrebel: also pdf,png und jpg lassen sich öffen und Docs,doc,obt,xls.xls,obs lassen sich nicht öffnen.
<jokrebel> west: Also alles, was mit LibreOffice geöffnet werden würde?
<west> jokrebel: ja ich suche eine Lösuung
<west> ja
<jokrebel> welche LibreOfficeVersion nutzt Du?
<west> jokrebel: 5.2.2.2
<jokrebel> und das Ubuntu war noch mal Version ...?
<west> xubuntu 16.04 x64
<west> xfce
<jokrebel> aha ... Und die LibreOfficeVersion stammt wo her?
<west> SMB Version 4.4.5-Ubuntu
 * jokrebel hat hier Version: 5.1.4.2   (zwar Ubuntu (Unity) und 64bit) aber ich glaub das würde für die mitgelieferte LibreOfficeVersion nichts ändern
<west> LibreOfficeVersion wird mitgeliefert
<jokrebel> dann zeig doch mal ein lsb_release -a .... wenn Du 16.10 gesagt hättest ok, aber bei 16.04 glaub ich das einfach nicht, dass da das LO so "orginal" sein soll west
<k1l_> also alle windows office formate gehen nicht? aber sie gehen, wenn du sie zuerst vom sambashare auf deinen desktop kopierst?
<west> jokrebel: muss ich glaube ich zurücknehmen
<west> sehe grade da es AbiWord dabei ist
<jokrebel> soll heißen? (um auch den Stenostil zu nutzen)
<west> laut den Wiki eintrag:LibreOfficeVersion
<west> laut den Wiki eintrag:https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Xubuntu/
<le_bot> Title: Xubuntu › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> red doch bitte in Ganzen Sätzen. Ich kann nicht Gedanken lesen und so macht das wenig Spaß
<k1l_> west: hattest du da alle gvfs pakete installiert unter xubuntu?
<jokrebel> west: Und ich will nicht wissen was in irgend welchen Wikis steht, sondern was auf _Deiner_ Installation _tatsächlich_ vorhanden ist
<jokrebel> west: Und was Du zurück nimmst weiß ich auch immer noch nicht ... dass es ein 16.04 ist? Die antwort auf lsb_release -a bist Du schuldig. Ich tipp mir hier die Finger wund und du kommst mit 1 Antwort pro 3 Fragen im Telegrammstil :-(
<k1l_> west: guck mal ob das hilft: http://askubuntu.com/a/634484/31260   bei deinem chaos und nicht beantworteten fragen hab ich da auch keinen bock auf mehr zeit zu investieren
<le_bot> Title: libreoffice - Can't open files through the network - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<west> jokrebel: es ist ein 16.10
<west> k1l_: gvfs ist installiert
<jokrebel> und was hat da jetzt AbiWord damit zu tun?
<tojoko> re
<jokrebel> west: Noch da?
<west> jokrebel:  bin mir nicht sicher ob ich libreoffice nachinstalliert habe
<jokrebel> wie wär es mit nachschaun *seufz*
<jokrebel> weil ob AviWord mit Windowsdokument umgehn kann, weiß ich nicht. Das würde allerdings wiedersprechen, dass Du die Datei dann bei lokalem vorhanden sein öffnen kannst 8mit welchem Program?) Werd doch endlich mal ausführlicher, west, sonst lassen wir das besser
<west> haber irgenwie muss linux mint was anders haben
<k1l_> west: ja, den desktop mit anderen vorinstallierten paketen.
<k1l_> west: deswegen ja vorhin auch meine genauen nachfragen. aber das ist mir zu langwierig. guck ob es geht mit dme was ich verlinkt habe
<west> k1l: ich habe mir den link mal anguckt und probiert und es geht nicht
<jokrebel> west: Wir reden hier seit über ner Stunde ... konkretes hab ich noch nicht gesehen, außer der "winzigen" Korrektur, dass es doch kein 16.04 sondern ein 16.10 ist und Du noch nicht mal weist ob LibreOffice überhaupt installiert ist bei Dir. Deine Zeit läuft ... zumindest heut und hier bei mir ... ich geh jetzt dann bald ins Bett. 
<tojoko> west, kannste des net einfach im terminal aufrufen!? Das ist natuerlich nicht optimal, weil wenn de des Terminal terminierst ... ;)
<jokrebel> Tipp: Du solltest dringend an Deiner Kommunikation und auch der Herangehensweise an Probleme abeiten
<tojoko> was, ich?
<jokrebel> quatsch ... wie kommst Du da jetzt drauf tojoko? Außer "re" hast Du doch gar nichts gesagt bisher (mal abgesehn von dem "auf nimmer wiedersehn" kürzlich ;-)
<west> wenn ich X-GIO-NoFuse=true  auskommentiere bekomme ich das:Allgemeiner Ein-/Ausgabefehler beim Zugriff auf /run/user/1000/gvfs/smb-share:server=west-nas,share=mama/Office/datei.xlsx.
<jokrebel> Und es sollte selbstedend sein, dass sich so ein Satz nicht in 10 Sekunden schreibt 
<tojoko> ahso, dann kann ich also noch a bisserl nerven!? ;)
<tojoko> weil Hilfe braeuchte ich auch, ich habe mir mittlerweile auch noch mein Windows mit der linux boot repair cd zerschossen. ^^
<jokrebel> west: Na dann *doppelseufz* ich weiß nach wie vor nicht, ob (und welches) LibreOffice Du hast. Die Antwort grad geht vermutlich Richtung den Link von k1l_ (wo jetzt ich keine Ahnung hab) ...ich klink mich an dieser Stelle aus Deinem Problem aus. Good Luck
<west> jokrebel: habe ich die doch geschrieben 5.5.2
<jokrebel> west: Du hast geschrieben dass das im Wiki steht. Und später dann auch noch 21:17:44       west | jokrebel:  bin mir nicht sicher ob ich libreoffice nachinstalliert habe
<jokrebel> und von AbiWord geredet. 
<jokrebel> aber egal. Meine Zeit ist rum
<west> jokrebel: nach den Anleitung Link von k1l geht nicht
<west> jokrebel: nach den Anleitung Link von k1l geht es nicht.
<jokrebel> Zitat: (wo jetzt ich keine Ahnung hab)
<jokrebel> !fn
<le_bot> Funktioniert nicht ist keine Fehlerbeschreibung. Was hast du versucht? Was daran geht nicht und wie äußert sich das? Genaue Befehlsaufrufe und Fehlermeldungen in eine Pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com
<NTQ> Gibt es eigentlich eine Liste dieser bot-Befehle?
<west> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23452551/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<oxtobear> auweia :D
<jokrebel> gute Nacht
<tojoko> so, noch irgend jmd. vorschlaege, wie ich ubuntu wieder zum starten überreden kann
<k1l_> auf den power knopf drücken
<tojoko> ich komme bis zum bootmenue, dann kann man ja safe boot und so verschiedene punkte auswaehlen, aber das klappt alles nix.
<k1l_> ansonsten mal ansagen was wo wie kaputt ist
<Herbert-51> was habe ich bei der installation falsch gemacht ? wollte system und home auf verschiedene partitionen haben
<tojoko> k1l_, danke, sehr freundlich.
<Herbert-51> und habe ich aber auf der 2 ten partition /media/benutzer/....
<tojoko> k1l_, ich habe nur diese sd card anleitung befolgt. jetzt gehts net mehr. geht um das host system, nicht um die sd card. die habe ich irgendwie geschrottet.
<tojoko> herbert, deutsche deine muttersprache?
<k1l_> tojoko: ich weiß ja nicht was du wie wo gemacht hast. deswegen mal beschreiben was wo klemmt. mach mal quiet und splash aus der boot zeile und guck wo es hakt
<tojoko> k1l_, ich habe jetzt eine neu installation probiert, weil ich gehoert habe, er merkt dann, dass es ja schon installiert ist und reparierts dann bzw. schreibt nur die sys files neu.
<k1l_> Herbert-51: neu installiert?
<tojoko> quiet und splash?
<Herbert-51> na ich wollte das root verzeichnis und das home verzeichnis auf verschiedene partitionen bekommen
<Herbert-51> ja
<tojoko> k1l_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootFromSD habe ich abgearbeitet.
<le_bot> Title: BootFromSD - Community Help Wiki (at help.ubuntu.com)
<Herbert-51> aber irgendwie hat er es nicht so gemacht wie ich wollte :-(
<k1l_> Herbert-51: zeig mal ein "sudo parted -l" und ein "mount" in einem pasteservice
<k1l_> tojoko: im grub "e" drücken bei der ubuntu zeile, dann dort wie gesagt die sachen rausnehmen und dann booten
<tojoko> danke, wird nur n moment dauern, weil ich jetzt mal gerade in windows bin.
<Herbert-51> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23452872/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Herbert-51> ist die erste platte
<k1l_> und das "mount"?
<Herbert-51> also doch was falsch gemacht ? :-(
<k1l_> Herbert-51: da fehlt noch eine ausgabe um das beurteilen zu können
<Herbert-51> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23452890/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Herbert-51> sorry hatte ich nicht gesehen
<k1l_> Herbert-51: nun bitte noch die ausgabe von "cat /etc/fstab"
<Herbert-51> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23452903/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<k1l_> ok, du hast kein seperates /home.
<k1l_> sda6 ist ja angelegt. aber das hast du halt im installer nicht angegeben, dass er das verwenden soll als home.  willlst du das noch?
<tojoko> init: plymouth-upstart-bridge respawning too fast, stopped
<Herbert-51> ja wollte ich
<tojoko> Adding ... swap on /dev/sda6. Priority:-1 extents:1 across:... ist meine letzte meldung.
<Herbert-51> wieder alles neu oder kann ich das in der fstab ändern
<k1l_> Herbert-51: was ist denn auf sda6? dein altes home?
<Herbert-51> da ist noch nicht wirklich was drauf
<Herbert-51> habe den pc erst neu gemacht
<k1l_> tojoko: was hast du denn vorher gemacht das es nicht mehr geht?
<Herbert-51> bis auf paar daten die ich noch schnell sichern könnte
<k1l_> Herbert-51: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Home_umziehen/
<le_bot> Title: Home umziehen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<tojoko> k1l_, wie gesagt, dass hier https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootFromSD
<le_bot> Title: BootFromSD - Community Help Wiki (at help.ubuntu.com)
<k1l_> den kram samt rechten in die neue partition kopieren, dann fstab ändern etc.
<Herbert-51> ok ich schau mal. danke erstmal
<krabbe> suche eine datenbank anwendung für beliebege daten, die ich nicht erst programmieren muss. vlt. make erstellen geht.
<krabbe> *maske
<k1l_> tojoko: mach die änderungen rückgängig?
<k1l_> evtl bricht das wegen einem der module da ab.
<tojoko> naja, ich habe das nicht von einem life system sondern von dem system von der platte für die sd card gemacht. ich dachte, alle aenderungen passieren nur auf der sd card. die koennte ich einfach formatieren.
<k1l_> tojoko: chroote in das system von einem live usb und reinstalliere linux-generic
<tojoko> ok, danke, das hatte ich auch schon überlegt - aber wie chroote ich? er will atribute.
<k1l_> ja du musst halt vorher den kram ordentlich mounten. so wie auch in dem howto da
<tojoko> ok, danke
<k1l_> du kannst auch einfach das howto machen und die module wieder aus der /etc/initframfs-tools/modules rausnehmen und dann die initframfs neu bauen
<tojoko> und wie rausnehmen? bei cisco geht das mit dem zusatz no - aber ganz so einfach dürfte des heir net sein.
<k1l_> aus der datei rausnehmen. mit deinem lieblings cli editor
<tojoko> ah, ok - aber das wird auch net so einfach, weil er in der recovery bash immer mit den rechten mecker.
<k1l_> stop
<k1l_> welchen teil von "boote ein live usb und chroote in das system" hast du nicht verstanden?
<k1l_> da ist nix von recovery boot oder sonst was die rede
<tojoko> k1l_, ja, schon klar - ich will nur mein system wieder.
<k1l_> das war der plan
<tojoko> und ich dachte, mit der anleitung wuerde ich allenfalls die sd card verhunzen - habe jetzt aber die hauptinstallation verhunzt.
<k1l_> du sagst du hast nur die anleitung befolgt, also kann es nur ein kaputtes initframfs sein. deswegen die anweisung an dich das rückgängig zu mahcne. dauer, ca. 5min.
<tojoko> ok. und sorry, wie jetzt nochmal? die zeilen rausloeschen? gut, ich kann mal gucken, ob er mich das machen laesst.
<k1l_> scroll hoch, da steht es doch.
<tojoko> ok, ok
<k1l_> ich weiß echt nicht warum du nicht einfach 1zu1 machst was man dir rät oder was in der anleitung steht.
<tojoko> kennen wir uns? das klingt so persönlich. Das problem ist einfach, dass ich im Moment unter Windows bin und dort noch schnell den usb stick mit yumi pimpen wollte.
<tojoko> im gegensatz zu linux braucht windows bei mir 'ne gefuehlte ewigkeit zum bootup.
<k1l_> tojoko: das ist nicht persönlich. das ist wie gesagt eine sache von 5 minuten. und du fragst jetzt zum 3. mal seit einer stunde und wir sind immer noch nicht weiter. 
<tojoko> naja, ich glaube nicht, dass ich es schaffe, die datei zu editieren. ok, vielleicht vom boot stick aus, aber nicht von dieser recovery minimal shell die einem da angeboten wird.
<k1l_> <k1l_> stop
<k1l_> <k1l_> welchen teil von "boote ein live usb und chroote in das system" hast du nicht verstanden?
<k1l_> <k1l_> da ist nix von recovery boot oder sonst was die rede
<k1l_> tojoko: wenn du eh nicht auf den rat hörst dann frag nicht mehr. zum wilden rumfummeln muss ich nicht meine zeit verschwenden. das kann ich selber alleine machen.
<k1l_> du kannst das auch von der recovery aus machen, wenn du das drauf hast. aber ich denke die 1zu1 anleitung ist da eher was für dich.
<tojoko> ok, danke - das glaube ich auch. im moment gucke ich aber noch windows beim runterfahren zu ... 
#ubuntu-de 2016-11-10
<dreamon> Kann mir jemand mit dem hier helfen → http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23454845/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at pastebin.ubuntu.com)
<sdx23> dreamon: weniger schrottige PPAs verwenden.
<sdx23> dreamon: apt-cache policy von allen da aufgefuehrten Paketen hilft ggf. weiter.
<dreamon> sdx23, codeblocks-contrib : Hängt ab von: codeblocks (= 13.12+dfsg-4) aber 16.01~ubuntu14.04.1 soll installiert werden
<dreamon> Da ich 16.04 installiert habe scheint es die falsche PPA gewesen zu sein.. sehe ich das richtig?
<dreamon> Hmm.. eigentlich hab ich Codeblock 16.01 mit ppa installiert weil, weil in den offiziellen nur 13.12 war.. 
<sdx23> shrug
<dreamon> Womöglich die PPA von14.04 erwischt.. grusel
<tojoko> k1l_, das funktioniert nicht. in der /etc/initframs-tools/modules steht nichts verdächtiges drinne.
<tojoko> irgend jmd. irgend welche tipps.
<tojoko> ach egal
<hnikj> berlin
<hnikj> moin moin 
<hnikj> sr verbindung ??? proxy direct ?
<deem> kannst du auch in ganzen sätzen schreiben?
<hnikj> kann ich wie verbindet man sich mit servern 
<k1l> kommt aufs protokoll drauf an
<hnikj> adressen ? oder muss man selbst einen aufbauen und nur über virtual dann die verbindung ausbauen 
<koegs> er spricht in rätseln
<DaVu> jo ;)
<deem> sphinx? bist du es?!
<hnikj> nein 
<k1l> hnikj: das hängt davon ab welche server, welche dienste, welche netzwerke, welche usecases,....
<koegs> doch
<koegs> oh
<deem> !
<deem> ¡
<k1l> hnikj: "ich nutze ubuntu .... und würde gerne mit dem service X auf dem server Y verbinden"
<hnikj> ja ubuntu 
<hnikj> für dauerhafte vpn 
<koegs> sind wir hier bei Jeopardy? erkläre doch mal bitte in ganzen Sätzen was du vorhast
<deem> und jetzt das ganze doch mal bitte in einem ganzen satz, damit dir auch folgen kann und versteht was du willst
<DaVu> hnikj: eine ausführlich beschreibung dessen, was du gern machen möchtest, bringt dir eine ausführliche Antwort dafür, wie es get
<DaVu> *geht
 * deem spielt Jeopardy Musik
<k1l> hnikj: nutze den network manager. mehr kann ich mit so bruchstückhaften antworten nicht raten
<hnikj> ubuntu habe ich nun mehrfach installiert mit den befehlen im terminal geht es auch jetzt nur dann kommt irgendwann konnte keine server verbindung aufbauen es gibt ja die bekannten server für filme musik usw. aber wie macht man zu erst einmal eine vpn verbindung das er sich direkt damit verbindet und dann den nächsten schritt? in erklärungen und vielen videos richten sie sich überall virtual boxen ein win7 ubuntu karli linux usw. das wis
<hnikj> st ihr ja was brauch man nun wirklich davon 
<deem> hä?
<stevieh> na, das geht genauso wie in den virtual boxen nur ohne virtual box.
<hnikj> also benötigt man keine virtual Box es geht auch ohne ? 
<k1l> hnikj: nutzen den network-manager zum einrichten des vpn.
<stevieh> hnikj: so ist es
<hnikj> ok
<deem>   ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<hnikj> wofür ist der indicator ? 
<k1l> der indicator ist zur anzeige in der taskleiste
<hnikj> danke
<Herbert-51> habe in meinem pc ein laufwerk eingebaut und komplett neu vormatiert. nach dem neustart habe ich aber keine berechtigung dort daten abzulegen. kann es daran liegen das dort mal eine alte version von linux drauf gewesen war? mal eine 
<Herbert-51> wie kann ich das korrigieren ?
<stevieh> Herbert-51: ich glaube, du willst dir mal ein Linux Buch kaufen ;-)
<Herbert-51> ich bin doch noch am lernen :-(
<stevieh> ja, aber das sind so völlige Grundlagen... da kommst du hier immer nur bröckchenweise weiter. 
<Herbert-51> über dem terminal hab ich ja zugriff aber nicht auf  dem desktop
<stevieh> was heisst das?
<stevieh> wie hast du die platte formatiert und eingebunden?
<Herbert-51> na über dem terminal mit sudo ist ja klar, aber wenn ich hier die platte auf der oberfläche öffne kann ich nicht mal ein ordner anlegen
<Herbert-51> mit gpartet
<Herbert-51> vom terminal aus geht alles
<nagetier> Herbert-51: aber nur als root, nicht als derjenige, als der du auch im Desktop angemeldet bist?
<Herbert-51> mom ich hab nur als root probiert muss ich mal schauen
<Herbert-51> ne geht nur als root
<nagetier> Herbert-51: Du musst die Benutzerrechte vom Mountpunkt ändern, also der Punkt, von dem aus auf die Platte zugegriffen wird
<nagetier> Herbert-51: zeige uns mal die Ausgabe von dem Punkt mit ls -l
<nagetier> Herbert-51: also zB. 'ls -l /mnt/', falls die HDD unter /mnt/ eingebunden ist
<Herbert-51> da stimmt was nicht ! Ausgabe : insgesamt 0
<nagetier> Herbert-51: die muss nicht unter /mnt/ liegen.. schau mal was df -h sagt, dort wird das genau Device und auch der Mountpunkt angegeben
<Herbert-51> da ist irgendwie garnix eingebunden
<Herbert-51> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23457300/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Herbert-51> ganz unten
<jokrebel> na dann mal ein ls -al /media/berdzinski/Volumen
<Herbert-51> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23457306/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<jokrebel> und ein ls -al /media/berdzinski/ ?
<stevieh> gibts unter Ubuntu was grafisches um neue Platten als mountpoints einzubinden?
<stevieh> vom Installer her müsste ja sowas "übrig" sein
<Herbert-51> ls: Zugriff auf '?' nicht möglich: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<Herbert-51> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23457314/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<jokrebel> na natürlich ohne das ?
<Frickelpit> :D
<Herbert-51> naja der rest passt ja denn :-)
<jokrebel> na wenn _Du_ das jetzt weist...
<nagetier> Herbert-51: ich würde mir überlegen ob der Punkt an der Position für dich überhaupt angenehm ist, ansonsten den ändern, zB /mnt/HDD-500G, und erst dann die Berechtigungen ändern
<nagetier> ansonsten jetzt auf dem Punkt chown und chmod anwenden
<jokrebel> Herbert-51: Dein Verzeichnis Volumen gehört root. Deshalb kann auch nur root (oder mit sudo) dort gespeichert werden
<Herbert-51> kann mann das ändern oder sollte ich die platte lieber noch mal komplett neu machen?
<Herbert-51> aber das hatte ich ja schon :-(
<Herbert-51> hatte nur was drauf kopiert
<nagetier> Herbert-51: das kann man ändern, auch ohne erneut gparted zu verwenden
<jokrebel> Herbert-51: "neu machen" würde daran nichts ändern
<Herbert-51> sollte das nicht alles beim partitionieren gelöscht werden ?
<jokrebel> !chown
<le_bot> Informationen zu chown finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/chown
<nagetier> was ist denn "alles"?
<k1l_> welches filesystem ist denn auf der platte/partition?
<Herbert-51> die platte war in 2 teile partitioniert. ich habe die se gelöscht und neu formatiert
<Herbert-51> ext4
<Herbert-51> ist das falsch?
<k1l_> nein
<jokrebel> nein
<k1l_> die berechtigungen kommen nur vom mounten. wie mountest du die partition?
<jokrebel> Herbert-51: aber wenn Du sie mittels Root-Rechten formatierst gehört sie natürlich erst einmal auch root
<stevieh> das geht doch alles auch grafisch vom Desktop aus?
<k1l_> stevieh: ja. gvfs sollte mit dem filebrowser das machen. zumindestens bei gnome basierten desktops mit nautilus
<stevieh> k1l_: ne, sogar richtig mit "Laufwerke verwalten... " ich hab grad keine Platte zum Testen in der Hand, aber das sieht so aus, als ob da auch die fstab benutzt wirde.
<Herbert-51> ein sch... alles
<k1l_> wie mountest du den kram denn?
<k1l_> ich habe das gefühl du willst es immer extra schwierig machen
<Herbert-51> sorry war am lesen
<Herbert-51> ich habe dort noch garnix weiter gemacht als die platte eingebaut und sie formatiert
<Herbert-51> und wie nun bekannt ist gehört die platte nun den root
<Herbert-51> das würde ich gerne ändern
<Herbert-51> und den benutzer zuordnen
<Herbert-51> ich weiß nur noch nicht wie :-(
<Frickelpit> Herbert-51: den passenden Link dazu hast du bereits von jokrebel bekommen
<Herbert-51> ich bin doch am suchen
<Frickelpit> da braucht man nicht suchen, link anklicken und lesen. da stehen sogar beispiele drin
<k1l_> Herbert-51: du musst dich von einer sache lösen: die platte gehört immer root
<Frickelpit> k1l_: dann soll er sie auch bezahlen!!1!elf
<Herbert-51> aso nur die zugriffsrechte ändern ?
<k1l_> Herbert-51: es geht nur darum wie das filesystem eingebunden wird. das wird auch von root gemacht, aber das wird dann deinem user übergeben. das sollten die automatismen wie gvfs eigentlich automagisch machen. deswegen die genauen nachfragen, denn wir wissen nicht was du da wie zusammenfummelst.
<k1l_> ja, z.b. die zugriffsrechte mit chown auf deinen nutzer übertragen.
<Herbert-51> ich versuche es ja so genau wie möglich zu beschreiben, verstehe nur nicht immer genau was ihr meint
<p01nt3r> nabend. es dauert sehr lange, bis mein rechner herunterfährt. wie kann ich feststellen, woran das liegt?
<nagetier> Herbert-51: dann solltest du diesen Artikel ebenfalls lesen, imo noch vor chown/chmod - https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/mount/
<le_bot> Title: mount › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<p01nt3r> schreibt ubuntu auch so etwas wie ein log beim herunterfahren?
<k1l_> p01nt3r: ja, das syslog. das wird nach dem runterfahren aber evtl umbenannt in syslog.0 oder syslog.1. guck mal in /var/log
<p01nt3r> k1l_, steht eig. nix dramatisches drin
<k1l_> dann ist ja alles gut :)
<p01nt3r> nur eine cd-warning von colord und etwas, dass rsyslogd HUPed wurde
<p01nt3r> was auch immer das bedeuten mag
<p01nt3r> k1l_, magst dir den log mal anschauen?
<k1l_> ja paste mal nen pastebin link, dann können die leute hier reingucken
<p01nt3r> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23457518/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<k1l_> jo, ich seh da auch nix groß. kannst mal im grub mit "e" das splash und quiet rausnehmen. dann zeigt er beim start und shutdown kein bild an sondern die messages.
<k1l_> ausser das pulseaudio ding in zeile 2949 blockt etwas.
<tojoko> re
<p01nt3r> k1l_, er hängt recht lange bei der meldung "[ ok ] Stopped Raise network interfaces.
<p01nt3r> dann kommen nach einer weile noch ein paar zeilen, aber zu schnell zum lesen.
<p01nt3r> k1l_, hab mal testweise den kernel-boot-parameter "nomodeset" aktiviert, er fährt jetzt jedesmal schnell und sauber runter, hmm...
<p01nt3r> k1l_, ich nehm's zurück. zweimal gings normal, jetzt hängt er wieder.
<p01nt3r> bei der gleichen meldung
<tojoko> bei mir geht immer noch nix, ausser der konsole.
<p01nt3r> k1l_, die /var/log/Xorg.0.log enthält keinerlei "EE"-Zeilen.
<p01nt3r> k1l_, jetzt kommt "a stop job is running for Session c1 of user dirk
<tojoko> still trouble, now tryin' update-initramfs -u -k all, won't do any harm i guess.
<jokrebel> tojoko: Wie üblich viel jammern, mit keinerlei Fakten (Logs, Fehlermeldung, "bei welcher eingabe passiert was") rüberkommen und weiterhin resistent gegen Anleitungen lesen?
<tojoko> nein, letzteres kann ich verneinen, ich lese viel im Moment. ^^
<k1l_> tojoko: live stick booten, in das system chrooten, die module aus der datei wieder entfernen, das initramfs neu bauen. gucken obs nun geht.
<tojoko> das initramfs habe ich neu gebootet und module hatte ich meiner meinung nach gar nicht integriert, zumindest nicht in das host system. Aber danke, ich checke das nochmal.
<k1l_> nein
<k1l_> du hast, wenn du der von dir verlinkten anleitung gefolgt bist, module hinzugefügt. wenn es danach nicht mehr geht solltest du das wieder rückgängig machen.
<tojoko> ja - aber das war doch nach dem chroot und sollte daher doch nur die sd card betreffen, afaik?
<tojoko> ich vermute der fehler liegt in dem kommando $ dpkg-divert --local --rename --add /sbin/initctl
<k1l_> wenn du am system auf der festplatte nichts verändert hättest gäbe es keinen grund warum es nicht bootet.
<tojoko> ja - soweit war ich auch schon - aber die /etc/initramfs-tools/modules ist leer - alles was da steht ist auskommentiert.
<k1l_> dann bist du der anleitung nicht gefolgt?
<k1l_> oder du chrootest nicht ordentlich.
<tojoko> danke, danke, doch, ich denke schon, dass ich der anleitung gefolgt bin.
<tojoko> habe jetzt versucht $ dpkg-divert --local --rename --add /sbin/initctl rückgängig zu machen.
<Firutin> Guten Abend. Wenn ich solange weg von der tastatur war das der PC ausgeht Suspend 2 Ram bekomme ich wenn ich den PC wieder anschalte folgende fehler Meldung http://paste.ubuntu.com/23457913/ hat jemand eine Idee was das bedeutet? Hatte ca 4 Wochen keine Updates gemacht habe dieses gerade nachgeholt vlt hat sich das ja schon selbst erledigt aber da ich das nicht verstehe frage ich nach.
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<tojoko> nope, das war es nicht.
<tojoko> ok, ich lass es jetzt und hoffe einfach, dass es wieder geht, wenn das naechste Kernel update kommt.
<k1l_> tojoko: nee, das hat damit nichts zu tun. hast du das initframfs jetzt mal sauber neu gebaut?
<tojoko> ja, mit update-initramfs -u -k all
<k1l_> sudo apt-get --reinstall install linux-generic
<tojoko> danke, probiere ich später. das geht nicht von der recovery console aus, da habe ich leider kein netz. muss ich erst ins life system booten.
<k1l_> ich verstehe nach wie vor nicht, warum du seit tagen nun nicht einfach mal ein live ubuntu bootest und das einfach hier live machst.
<tojoko> das habe ich zwischendurch auch schon probiert.
<k1l_> tojoko: ich denke du bist in einem forum besser aufgehoben. für deine art von support ist irc nicht tauglich
<k1l_> !forum
<tojoko> konnte es auch updaten, dachte, ev. waere das letzte update gestern abend fehlgeschlagen.
<k1l_> forum.ubuntuusers.de
<tojoko> danke.
<tojoko> ok, also das funktioniert deshalb nicht, weil ich als chroot auch kein netzwerk habe. Der Bootstick schon, aber nicht das kaputte system.
<k1l_> vor dem chrooten noch "sudo mount -o bind /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/etc/resolv.conf "
<tojoko> Danke, das hatte ich vergessen. reinstall of linux generics wuerde uebrigens angeblich 272 MB verschlingen.
<tojoko> also, funktioniert nicht, gab mir eine error meldung eines sub-processes. ist aber auch egal. i wos bescheid.
<k1l_> jagut, wenn du bescheid weißt und es dir egal ist, dann sind wir ja fertig hier :)
<tojoko> genau.
#ubuntu-de 2016-11-11
<Zknork> List
<pLaTo0n> moin
<Herbert-51> moin alle
<Herbert-51> habe kleines problem beim umziehen vom home, nach eintragung in der fstab startet der rechner nicht mehr
<Herbert-51> kann es daran liegen das ich das alte home verzeichnis noch nicht gelöscht habe?
<Herbert-51> wollte das aus sicherheitsgründen noch stehen lassen
<Herbert-51> habe nun fstab wieder geändert und alles läuft beim alten
<dadrc> nö, ich würd eher vermuten, dass der eintrag in der fstab falsch war
<Herbert-51> hm
<Herbert-51> eigendlich nicht
<Herbert-51> hab das noch mal alles überprüft
<Herbert-51> es sei denn das "defaults 0 2" am ende
<Herbert-51> #UUID=bbf546e3-b76c-4eee-a05d-98a87a22c274 /home ext4 defaults 0 2
<LetoThe2nd> meine anmerkungen: 1) was bedeutet "startet nicht mehr" genau? beobachtungen/symptome? 2) sind die rechte auf der neuen partition ok?
<Herbert-51> es gab fehlermeldungen zu der sda1 welche genau kann ich jetzt nicht mehr sagen, müsste ich noch einmal neu ausprobieren und rausschreiben
<Herbert-51> rechte sollten ok sein die sind ja auf dem benutzer
<Herbert-51> wie kann ich die genauen rechte der platte anzeigen lassen ?
<trollking> guten morgen ... habe aus versehen in der oberen Leiste (ubuntu mate) neztwerksymbol bluetooth und nvidia symbol gelösch wie kann ich das wiederherstellen?
<oxtobear> obere leiste kann so vieles sein
<trollking> unter rechtsklick "zur leiste hinzufügen..." gibt es applets aber keines von denen ich gelöscht habe
<trollking> oxtobear wie meinst du das?
<oxtobear> trollking: geh mal zu systemeinstellungen bluetooth anzeigen haekchen geht das?
<trollking> bluetooth ist an und sichtbar wird aber nicht in der Leiste angezeigt ... 
<trollking> ich kann Einstellungen vornehmen aber das Applet ist weg 
<oxtobear> du meinst so n shortcut wo man die ganzen symbole von anwendungen hat wo man nur einmal draufklickt?
<trollking> ja die in der leiste wo ich draufklicken kann und mir sachen anzeigen kann 
<oxtobear> okay
<trollking> nm-applet heisst es für Netzwerk 
<trollking> soviel habe ich rausgefunden
<oxtobear> ahso 
<oxtobear> ja das geht 
<oxtobear> und anheften natuerlich noch
<oxtobear> ich muss mal weg
<agentsoul> Hallo haben gerade alle Probleme mit ppa's? Also generell vivaldi, Dropbox, Chrome
<agentsoul> Fehlschlag beim Holen von "allePPAs" konnte nicht aufgelöst werden. Synaptic
<k1l_> agentsoul: lass mal ein "sudo apt update" laufen und zeig die ausgabe auf paste.ubuntu.com
<agentsoul> kann auch einige websites nicht erreichen, liegt wohl am Netzwerk
<agentsoul> Same wie oben
<agentsoul> plus Einige Indexdateien konnten nicht heruntergeladen werden. Sie wurden ignoriert oder alte an ihrer Stelle benutzt.
<k1l_> packs in einen paste
<agentsoul> ich starte mal kurz netzwerk neu, back in a minute
<k1l_> jagut, dann halt nicht
<agentsoul> hmmm Neustart von Rechner und fritz.box jetzt läufts
<agentsoul> Sorry
<NTQ> Was zur Hölle ist tracker-store? Das rennt hier grad über 2 TB Daten auf meinem laptop und macht alles langsam. Ist das so ein Fileindex-Quatsch wie bei Windows? Kann man das bedenkenlos deinstallieren?
<k1l_> ja das ist ein file indexer und vieles mehr. aber nicht um dich auszuspionieren und die daten zu verkaufen sondern damit du beim benutzen der suche sachen besser und schneller findest
<NTQ> Das mag schön sein, aber mir reicht mein locate. Ich brauche nicht noch indizierte Inhalte.
<agentsoul> https://askubuntu.com/questions/346211/tracker-store-and-tracker-miner-fs-eating-up-my-cpu-on-every-startup
<le_bot> Title: cpu load - tracker-store and tracker-miner-fs eating up my CPU on every startup - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<k1l_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Tracker
<le_bot> Title: Tracker - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<agentsoul> "How to get rid of processes?" suchst Du
<NTQ> Selbst wenn ich den Prozess kille, ist er direkt wieder da -.-
<NTQ> Ich deinstallier's einfach und starte neu
<agentsoul> NTQ check doch einfach den link
<k1l_> sudo -i gedit. hachja, immer wieder ein graus.
<NTQ> Die verifzierte Antwort ist schon zu alt. Diese desktop-Dateien gibt es bei mir so nicht.
<NTQ> Und dconf hab ich nicht ausprobiert, aber Deinstallieren ist doch das sauberste.
<k1l_> welches ubuntu ist das genau?
<NTQ> Ubuntu Gnome 16.04.1
<k1l_> das ist halt sehr verwurzelt in der gnome-shell
<k1l_> gibts "tracker-preferences" ?
<NTQ> Ich probiere gerade etwas rum. Hab mal die tracker-gui benutzt um einzustellen, dass nur indiziert werden soll, wenn sonst nichts läuft und auch keine Inhalte extrahiert werden soll. Scheint nicht so zu funktionieren. Hab hier immer noch 99,99% IO bei tracker-extract, tracker-store, tracker-miner-fs...
<stevieh> ich glaub tracker stinkt doch schon, oder?
<NTQ> stinkt? :-D
<stevieh> alt und kaum noch supportet? Ich bin irgendwann auf recoll umgestiegen...
<NTQ> Ich kenne mich mit beidem nicht aus, geschweige denn kenn ich irgendwelche Unterschiede.
<stevieh> tja ich sag nur, ich glaub Tracker kannste haken
<burgard> wieder da
<pLaTo0n> moin
<BaconBronson> moin
<BaconBronson> ich habe ubunru server 16.10 installiert und möchte nun awesome wm ans laufen bringen. awesome und awesome-extras sind per apt installiert, aber was brauch ich noich, bzw wie starte ich nach dem booten in awesome?
<stevieh> awesome hat kein X nachgezogen?
<stevieh> und keinen session-manager?
<BaconBronson> nö nix scheinbar
<BaconBronson> xorg händisch nachinstallen?
<stevieh> ich glaub einen sessionmanager deiner wahl, der sollte dann auch X nachziehen. Und gleich nen bugreport bei awesome filen, wenn das so ist :-)
<BaconBronson> also ich habe nen ubuntu server installiert und dann apt-get install awesome awesome-extras gemacht
<BaconBronson> nach apt-get install xorg kommt jetzt nochmal 191 mb
<stevieh> tja, musste schauen, xdm dürfte vielleicht sogar dabei sein, aber ob sich awesome da einbaut?
<BaconBronson> hm startx beendet sich wieder 
<BaconBronson> kann nicht einfach mal was funktionierren
<BaconBronson> grmbl
<stevieh> wirst du wohl mal hören, was man dir sagt?
<stevieh> wieso machst du das eigentlich über ubuntu server? Spätestens das erste gnome programm zieht eh den ganzen gnome krams nach.
<stevieh> da haste mehr oder minder gar nix gewonnen.
<stevieh> ausser arbeit.
<BaconBronson> war halt grad installiert
<BaconBronson> :)
<stevieh> Installier gnome oder unity nach und schau, ob du da awesome als session hast
<BaconBronson> hm das dauert
<Matze202> Hi ;)
<Matze202> ich habe mir einen den Android-Emulator AVD-Manager installiert und dort eine Emulation eingerichtet, dann habe ich versucht den Playstore zu installieren, was auch Fehlerfrei abgeschlossen wurde, danach wollte ich den Playstore starten, was leider nicht funktioniert, weil offensichtlich wenn ich folgendes richtig interpretiere mein Google-Benutzerkonto nicht eingestellt habe. (Unter Konten finde ich leider nur E-Mail-Konten und nicht 
<Matze202> das Google-Konto -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23461589/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Matze202> hat bitte jemand eine Idee, wo ich das Google-Konto einstelle? Ich habe Android 5.1.1 für die Emulation ausgewählt und den Playstore 7.2.13 drauf installiert
<oxtobear> ich lese erstmal was ein avd-manager alles kann
<oxtobear> steht da irgendwo, dass damit apps laufen oder ist das nur zur app-entwicklung oder aehnlichem gedacht?
<Matze202> ich weiß es leider nicht, ob es nur zur Entwicklung gedacht ist, aber ich ging davon aus, dass man da auch die Nutzung von Apps emulieren könnte und somit auch die Nutzung vom Playstore
<oxtobear> ok dann muesste man das erstmal suchen
<jokrebel> Matze202: was ist das überhaupt und sicher, dass da der Ubuntu-Kanal die richtige Anlaufstelle ist? Ich les nur dauernd Android und Emulation
<Matze202> jokrebel, bevor ich nach anderen Channels suche, wollte ich erstmal hier fragen
<jokrebel> aha! Damit _wir_ suchen müssen um rauszufinden was Du überhaupt willst?
<Matze202> oxtobear, thx, aber ich wollte euch hier nicht zuviel mühe machen, nur hätte es ja sein können, dass sich jemand damit bereits ohne großer Recherche auskennt ;)
<jokrebel> Erzähl halt einfach was es denn mit ubuntu zu tun hat
<Matze202> jokrebel, Es läuft auf Ubuntu! Sorry falls ich hier nichts anderes Fragen darf, was nicht irgendwie anders mit dem Ubuntu zu tun hat
<oxtobear> von meiner seite aus ist es ja egal
<jokrebel> was genau "läuft den da davon auf Ubuntu". Welche Anleitung zur Installation hast Du befolgt. Sorry wenn ich nicht alle Anwendungen kenne
<Matze202> Anleitung: https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/phone/platform/sdk/installing-the-sdk/
<le_bot> Title: Installing the SDK | Ubuntu developer portal (at developer.ubuntu.com)
<jokrebel> und je nach dem, wär ja vielleicht dann auch der Offtopickanal die geeignetere Anlaufstelle
<jokrebel> ok - ein PPA. Und da hast Du mit der Installation ein Problem?
<Matze202> nein, mit der Nutzung, da ich den Playstore nicht richtig zum laufen bekomme
<jokrebel> Wenn es Probleme mit diesem PPA gibt, wirst Du Dich am besten an die Entwickler/Betreuer wenden müssen
<goodnooblike> Abend, gibt es hier eine Channel liste, also nen kleinen überblick?
<jokrebel> goodnooblike: Von allen freenode Kanälen?
<Matze202> jokrebel, ok thx, da werde ich mal weiter tüfteln
<goodnooblike> jokrebel: ja
<jokrebel> goodnooblike: Mit "/msg alis list <suchwort>" kann man suchen
<goodnooblike> jokrebel: Dankeschön!
<Matze202> bin erstmal weg, danke und ciaoi
<oxtobear> bye
<jokrebel> Matze202: Viel Erfolg noch und sorry
<jokrebel> goodnooblike: Natürlich musst Die <> um suchwort weglassen. Und Support bitte nicht im Query (auch wenn dies eigentlich ein Support ist der trotz allem in #ubuntu-de falsch ist ;-)
<oxtobear> genuegt es nicht einfach nur "/list" zu schreiben? 
<oxtobear> bin mal weg
<jokrebel> wenn man alle zigtausend sehen will, die Server belasten und seinen Client für Minuten lahmlegen, vielleicht. Ansonsten eher nicht
<Matze202> jokrebel, musst dich ja nicht entschuldigen, war ja nur ein Versuch ;) Aber danke ;)
<goodnooblike> jokrebel: das hat ungelogen 10 Sekunden gedauert, trotzdem danke.
<jokrebel> Matze202: Da es ja wohl eher nichts Ubuntu-Spezifisches ist hast Du vielleicht auch im Offtopic-Kanal "passendere" Ansprechpartner
<Firutin> Guten Abend nach s2d kommt beim einschalten dieser Fehler. http://paste.ubuntu.com/23457913/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Firutin> Hoffe einer von euch versteht das
<jokrebel> Und was geht nach dem Aufwecken dann nicht?
<Firutin> @jokrebel der bleibt einfach mit der Fehlermeldung hängen und geht garnicht mehr ins Ubuntu
<mrkramps> MVRM klingt nach propietären nvidia-treiber
<Firutin> Ja habe gerade mal bei Zusätzliche Treiber nachgeschaut der hat jetzt eine andere Version als da wo ich das damals umgestellt habe. Also kann man da nichts ändern ausser wieder den open sorce treiber zu nutzen?
<bekks> Firutin: Nenn doch mal konkrete Versionsnummern. Ubuntu. nvidia, etc.
<bekks> Welche Versionen hast du im Einsatz?
<jokrebel> Firutin: Ist das zufällig der 304er?
<Firutin> Ubuntu 16.04 LTS und der Nvidia Treiber ist der 367.57
<Firutin> vorher war der Nvidia Treiber 360 mein ich
<jokrebel> hm schade, weil der nvidia304 hat wohl grad in der aktuellen Vrsion ein Problem
<bekks> jokrebel: Dafür funktioniert der 340 wieder :)
<jokrebel> aber natürlich nicht auszuschließen, dass auch eine andere Treiberversion beim letzten NVidia-Update "verkackt" wurde
<mrkramps> ich glaube, beim 367 wollte bei einigen das kernel mpdul nicht bauen
<mrkramps> aber das hier eher nicht das problem
<Firutin> was kann ich denn noch versuchen?
<mrkramps> Firutin, hast du ein XBox pad dran?
<Firutin> Ja das habe ich
<mrkramps> Firutin, wenn du das vorm standby abziehst, solltest du zumindest die 4 anderen fehlermeldungen los werden können ^^
<Firutin> okay aber den xbox sensor hatte ich auch schon bevor der fehler auftauchte dran
<Firutin> aber das hat ja scheinbar nichts zu heißen
<mrkramps> das xpad hat mit dem eigentlich problem voraussichtlich auch nichts zu tun
<mrkramps> aber du hast 5 meldungen gepastet und 4 davon sind das xpad
<Firutin> okay :) 
<Firutin> noch eine Idee für nr 5?
<mrkramps> Firutin, downgrade auf 361
<Firutin> wenn ich dir jetzt sage das das aber bei zusätzliche treiber nicht steht lachst du
<mrkramps> nein, da lache ich nicht, das weiß ich ja ;)
<Firutin> okay ich vermute dann muss ich das über terminal zuerst mit remove packetname und dann install richtiger paketname richtig?
<Firutin> weißt du wie die pakete heißen oder wie finde ich das heraus
<mrkramps> wir müssten erst mal schauen, welches packet installiert ist
<Firutin> das heißt jetzt nicht einfach irgendwas mit nvidia 367.57? wäre auch zu einfach gewesen :D
<mrkramps> apt-cache policy nvidia-361* | grep Installed -C1
<Firutin> ist das ein befehl oder nach dem senkrechten strich ist ein zweiter?
<mrkramps> das EIN befehl
<mrkramps> das | ist eine sogenannte pipe
<Firutin> okay damit macht er garnichts
<Firutin> nochmal als sudo probieren?
<mrkramps> nein
<Firutin> ok
<mrkramps> versteh ich nicht …
<mrkramps> ach kagga … lokalisierung
<mrkramps> apt-cache policy nvidia-361* | grep Install -C1
<mrkramps> oder paste uns einfach nur:$ apt-cache policy nvidia-361
<mrkramps> oder paste uns einfach nur:$ apt-cache policy nvidia-361*
<Firutin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23462446/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<mrkramps> Frickelpit, und jetzt :$ apt-cache policy nvidia-361
<Frickelpit> mrkramps: nö^^
<mrkramps> doch … 
<Frickelpit> bash: apt-cache: Kommando nicht gefunden :P
<mrkramps> *ausrast*
<mrkramps> Firutin, jetzt noch ein :$ apt-get policy nvidia-361
<mrkramps> waahahahaha =(
<mrkramps> apt-cache policy nvidia-361
<Firutin> bei dem befehl davor hat er mir was angezeigt jetzt bei dem letzten sagt er Ungültige Operation policy
<mrkramps> ich bin doof … und müde … 
<Frickelpit> apt-cache, nicht apt-get
<Firutin> ja hat er gemacht
<mrkramps> aso, im pastebin bräuchten wir das
<Firutin> jetzt haben wir den neuen treiber aus der liste rausgenommen und den alten reingetan?
<mrkramps> nein
<mrkramps> bislang sammeln wir nur informationen
<Firutin> okay
<mrkramps> Firutin, haste gelesen? letzter befehl und pastebin und so?
<Firutin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23462480/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<mrkramps> sudo apt-get install nvidia-361=361.42-0ubuntu2
<Firutin> ja hat er installiert
<mrkramps> nochmal zur sicherheit ein:$ apt-cache policy nvidia-361 
<mrkramps> das sollte jetzt stehen "Installiert: 361.42-0ubuntu2
<Firutin> ja genau und bei installationskanidat steht der neuere treiber
<Firutin> ich vermute dann mal nach einem reboot hat er das dann auch übernommen richtig?
<mrkramps> gut, dann solltest du jetzt neu starten, dein problem mit S2D gegenprüfen und danach widerkommen, damit ich dir ggf. noch erkläre, wie man das paket von den updates sperrt
<mrkramps> stichwort: apt-pinning
<Firutin> okay. das was wir jetzt gemacht haben worunter kann ich das denn achlesen das ich das später nachvollziehen kann
<mrkramps> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/APT/
<le_bot> Title: APT › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<mrkramps> alles paketverwaltung
<Firutin> okay dann melde ich mich nacher nochmal bis hier hin schonmal vielen dank
<Firutin> Ja scheint wieder zu funktionieren. bei Zusätzliche Treiber ist aber nun der X.Org X Server als Treiber ausgewählt aber das ist nicht schlimm denn die Auflösung stimmt und spielen tue ich auf Windows
<mrkramps> Firutin, schau mal mit folgendem befehl, welcher treiber tatsächlich läuft:$ lspci -nnk | grep "VGA\|'Kern'\|3D\|Display" -A2 
<Firutin> ja cool, läuft der von nvidia
<Firutin> danke :)
<mrkramps> Firutin, hast du eine grafische paketverwaltung installiert - bspw. synaptic=
<mrkramps> ?
<Firutin> nein habe ich nicht
<mrkramps> dann entweder https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Apt-Pinning/
<le_bot> Title: Apt-Pinning › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<mrkramps> oder synaptic installieren
<Firutin> okay ich les mir das erstmal alles durch bevor ich da was installiere
<mrkramps> dann siehe auch https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Synaptic/
<le_bot> Title: Synaptic › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Firutin> mach ich danke
<jokrebel> im Bugreport wegen des 304er Treibers steht auch ne "nette" Lösung, wie man den "kapuuten neuen" daran hindert, wieder zum Update angeboten zu werden. Post #18 glaub ich wars: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-304/+bug/1639180 #19 und #20 auch beachten
<le_bot> Title: Bug #1639180 “no login possible after update to nvidia 304.132” : Bugs : nvidia-graphics-drivers-304 package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<jokrebel> Firutin: 
<jokrebel> muss man sich alt enstprechend anpassen denke ich
<jokrebel> halt
<mrkramps> unter synaptiv wäre das ein "Paket" → "Version sperren …" für nvidia-361
<stevieh> pinning ist glaub ich eher zukunftssicher als synaptic, oder?
<mrkramps> stevieh, nein … synaptic macht doch pinning
<mrkramps> afaik
<stevieh> ne, afaik macht synaptic ein eigenes pinning, d.h. apt kümmert sich da nicht drun
<stevieh> m
<mrkramps> ah, dpkg vs. apt
<mrkramps> bzw. hold vs. pin
<mrkramps> wobei dann sollte es auch tun:$ sudo apt-mark hold PACKAGE
<Herbert-51> habe kleines problem beim umziehen vom home, nach eintragung in der fstab startet der rechner nicht mehr. es wird dann beim starten die konsole für fehleranalyse geöffnet
<Herbert-51> nachdem ich den eintag in der fstab wieder geändert habe startet alles normal nur das ich dann keine rechte mehr auf die platte habe :-(
<BlackMage> Herbert-51: wird die home Partition denn erfolgreich gemountet?
<Herbert-51> nein
<BlackMage> dann weist du doch wo das Problem liegt
<Herbert-51> nicht wirklich :-(
<BlackMage> du kannst also die Home Partition erfolgreich einhängen?
<Herbert-51> achso bei der eingabe in der konsole ? das wird ausgeführt ohne fehlerangabe
<BlackMage> zeig mal fstab
<Herbert-51> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23462833/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<mrkramps> naja … dieses # da hat eine bedeutung
<mrkramps> du hast den eintrag erfolgreich asukommentiert -.-
<Herbert-51> das ist jetzt vor damit ich wieder starten kann
<Herbert-51> wenn der drinn ist startet ja nix mehr
<Herbert-51> ich sagte doch das ich den erstmal wieder rausgenommen habe
<mrkramps> Herbert-51, dann wäre der eintrag afaik korrekt … sofern die UUID stimmt
<Herbert-51> die stimmt. habe sie schon darunter kopiert gehabt um sie genau zu vergleichen :-(
<Herbert-51> kann das irgendwie mit den zugrifsrechten auf der platte zusammen hängen?
<mrkramps> möglich
<BlackMage> mrkramps: wie das denn?
<Herbert-51> hatte die mit sudo chown -R Benutzer /media/benutzer/Daten festgelegt ?
<mrkramps> Herbert-51, was ist /media/benutzer/Daten?
<Herbert-51> na da ist die platte
<stevieh> wahrscheinlich hast du neue benutzer angelegt, so, dass die homedirs andere uids haben
<Herbert-51> oder ist das mal voll falsch :-(
<Herbert-51> die platte ist später reingekommen bzw es wurde bein installieren nicht darauf geachtet das home dort liegen soll :-(
<stevieh> und, hast du schon irgendwo daten auf home oder ist das egal?
<Herbert-51> egal
<Herbert-51> sind gesichert und ist nicht viel
<Herbert-51> alles neu machen? :-(
<stevieh> dann kannste z.B. die platte  irgendwo hin mounten, die user die unter dem /home liegen auf die Platte in das wurzelverzeichnis der platte kopieren (mit cp -a und dann die platte unter /home mounten
<Herbert-51> also nur den benutzer direckt auf die platte?
<BlackMage> also ich habe mein Home auch nachträglich auf eine eigene Partition verschoben; ich habe dafür den Recovery-Modus benutzt
<Herbert-51> und wie mounte ich nun die platte als home?
<mrkramps> Herbert-51, so wie du das schon in der fstab gemacht hast
<mrkramps> aber auf der platte muss eben /benutzer liegen
<mrkramps> damit du später dein /home/benutzer hast
<stevieh> aber erstmal nicht als home mounten, weil du dann nicht mehr an das alte benutzer verzeichnis kommst.
<Herbert-51> ich hatte ja vorhin schon home ins mnt/tmp verschoben und dort gemountet
<Herbert-51> da ligt ja ne kopie
<stevieh> ja, am anfang ist da noch wenig drin.
<Herbert-51> ich versuche das jetzt mal
<Herbert-51> tja das war dann ein satz mit X
<Herbert-51> wieder das selbe :-(
<mrkramps> Herbert-51, kopierst du /home/benutzer recursiv oder /home/benutzer/* ?
<mrkramps> also den inhalt deines homeverzeichnissen oder den ganzen ordner?
<Herbert-51> ups, habe das über dem desktop kopiert :-(
<stevieh> als welcher user?
<Herbert-51> der selbe
<Herbert-51> ich mach noch mal neu mom
<stevieh> das würde mich wundern..
<Herbert-51> es ist zum mäuse melken :-(
<Herbert-51> über mount /dev/sda6 /home geht das
<stevieh> tja, dann musst du uns mal sagen, warum es nicht booten will.
<Herbert-51> aber wenn ich den eintag in der fstab freigebe geht nix mehr :-(
<stevieh> dann mach das doch so. Oder schau mit blkid nach, ob die uuids überhaupt noch stimmten.
<Herbert-51> ups , kann die sich ändern ?
<stevieh> k.a. schau halt.
<mrkramps> eigentlich nicht … das doch hardware id?!
<stevieh> ich sehe auch keine grund, warum das teil ohne home dir in den recovery mode gehen sollte
<mrkramps> ouh neee, UUID ist im dateisystem
<Herbert-51> ich glaub ich habs :-( war doch ein tippfehler drin 
<Herbert-51> so das ganze noch mal
<Herbert-51> so alles tuti baletti :-) geht jetzt
<Herbert-51> kann ich nun den Benutzer im alten home verzeichnis löschen?
<Herbert-51> und was ist mit der kopie auf /mnt/tmp ?
#ubuntu-de 2016-11-12
<trollking> hallo ... mir ist aufgefallen das Ubuntu Mate 16.04 jeden 2-3 Neustart das nm-applet in der Leiste ohne Grund verschwindet
<trollking> weiss jemand dafür abhilfe?
<trollking> nm-applet hat einen autostart eintrag destostrotz verschwindet es 
<Lengsdorfer> hallo, das ist hier nicht so. noch nie passiert afaik
<tomreyn> trollking: schau mal durch deine systemlogs und dein ~/.xsession_errors ob du ne aussagekräftige fehlermeldung findest
<hnikj> hallo
<IchGucksLive> Guten Tag Ich wurde mal wieder hierher verwiesen . https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Projektmanagement/ Gesucht individuell CSV import 
<le_bot> Title: Projektmanagement › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<IchGucksLive> also ich wähle die Spaltenzuordnung  NAME,Start,Recource,Zeit
<IchGucksLive> kennt da jemand  was oder muss ich durch alle instanzen 
<IchGucksLive> TaskJuggler kein import export 
<IchGucksLive> KPlato / Plan kann nur ein programmeigenes Dateiformat gelesen und geschrieben werden. fällt auch weg
<IchGucksLive> Ziel ist eine Recourcen Zeitleiste 
<hnikj> welches programm für gelöschte dateien ?
<IchGucksLive> Jpg oder alles weg
<k1l_> hnikj: ich nix verstehen
<hnikj> habe mit ubuntu programm dateien auf externe Festplatte geladen später das system neu installiert als ich die daten wieder holen wollte sind die Ordner leer
<hnikj> bei win gab es mal unter anderem recovery das hat fast alles gefunden 
<k1l_> hnikj: wann sollen diese dateien denn gelöscht worden sein? welches filesystem ist auf der platte?
<hnikj> nein keine ahung normal hat dort niemand zugriff und bin mir absolut sicher das die daten auch dort drauf waren 
<hnikj> dachte evtl. wegen codex der dateien oder ein update fehlt hier auf dem neuen system 
<hnikj> noch was anderes wie löscht man das 20auto-upgrades.ucf-old 
<hnikj> über den terminel mit den befehlen geht es nicht ? 
<nagetier> hnikj: sudo rm /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/20auto-upgrades.ucf-old
<nagetier> musste ich gestern auch löschen, das klappt im Terminal..
<hnikj> DANKE !!!
<husker_mobil> hallo
<husker_mobil> hat von euch schonbmal jemand starcraft 2 unter ubuntu installiert?
<k1l_> !wine 
<le_bot> Informationen zu Wine finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Wine
<k1l_> husker_mobil: ^
<Rochvellon> hnikj: also am Dateisystem bzw. am Treiber für das Dateisystem wird es nicht liegen, es sei denn, dass Dateisystem ist korrupt, bei ext4 eher unwahrscheinlich, außer es wird mit Gewalt, bspw. Hardwaredefekt, erzwungen. Bist Du Dir wirklich sicher, dass Du die Daten kopiert hast und nicht evtl. nur verlinkt?
<nagetier> hnikj: und du solltest ganz genau kontrollieren ob du auch wirklich an dem Ort bist, auf dem die Daten abgelegt wurden. Wenn die unter dem alten System auf z.B. /mnt/backup lagen, müssen sie dort nicht auch auf dem neuen System liegen
<husker_mobil> k1l_: ?
<nagetier> hnikj: Kontrolliere wo deine externe Platte mounted wird, dort werden auch sehr wahrscheinlich deine Daten zu finden sein
<husker_mobil> du?
<hnikj> ja es waren viele fotos mp3 / 4 usw. habe noch geschaut und davon musik gehört 3 tage später ca. gibt es den ordner aber ohne inhalt 
<hnikj> doch bin in dem Ort drin er zeigt alles an was er lesen kann unter ubuntu 
<husker_mobil> ja das das mit wine gehen soll, weiss ich ... ich wollte nur wissen, ob hier spezielle konfigs durchgeführt werden sollten?
<k1l_> husker_mobil: da musst du wine nutzen. guck dir die wiki seite für wine und die wine app datenbank an, ob und wie gut das läuft in wine
<husker_mobil> also wine habe ich bereits installiert
<nagetier> hnikj: was ist denn "dem Ort", bist du dir sicher, es ist auch wirklich der Ort den mount oder df ausgibt?
<husker_mobil> ich wuste jetzt nicht ob ich noch irgendwas spezielle einrichten muss, ich kann mich erinnern das mir hier mal jemand gesagt hat das er SC2 installiert hatte
<hnikj> ort wird angezeigt wenn man sie mit dem PC verbindet diesen Ort meinst du ? 
<k1l_> husker_mobil: guck in die datenbank
<k1l_> dafür ist die da
<hnikj> systemaktualisierung wird auch ständig unterbrochen / problem melden / abbrechen 
<nagetier> hnikj: zeige mal bitte ein 'df -h' im Paste
<nagetier> !paste > hnikj 
<husker_mobil> laut datenbanbk hat es ein gold raiting was immer das heißt ... Danke !
<nagetier> !paste
<le_bot> Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntu.com/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<nagetier> hnikj: ^
<husker_mobil> schönes wochenende euch noch :-)
<k1l_> husker_mobil: das rating ist egal. lies nach was da steht
<husker_mobil> k1l_: nichts weiter
<husker_mobil> okay also eigentlich sollte es laufewn
<husker_mobil> ich schau mal weiter ...
<husker_mobil> also cu & schönes we euch
<hnikj> udev                  3,9G       0  3,9G    0% /dev
<hnikj> tmpfs                 798M     80M  719M   11% /run
<hnikj> /dev/sda1             451G     18G  411G    5% /
<hnikj> tmpfs                 3,9G    948K  3,9G    1% /dev/shm
<hnikj> tmpfs                 5,0M    4,0K  5,0M    1% /run/lock
<Rochvellon> muss das jetzt sein?
<k1l_> das er den channel zuspammt obwohl er weiß, dass er einen paste service nutzen soll? nein, das muss wirklich nicht sein
<Rochvellon> reicht es nicht, einfach nur zu muten anstatt gleich zu kicken?
<k1l_> ja tut es. lag daran, dass hier noch mode +z war und deswegen der bot mit op dachte, dass der quiet nicht reicht
<kante__> hallo, kennt sich jemand mit microsd-cards aus?
 * nagetier hat eine
<kante__> ich bin dabei, ein backup meiner sdcard zu machen
<kante__> ich möchte eine größere sdcard in mein handy (android) einsetzen, diese muss vorher formatiert werden. wie gehe ich vor?
<k1l_> neee, das handy formartiert die selber
<kante__> k1l_, ich wollte alle meine daten von der kleinen auf die große sdcard kopieren. erst formatieren lassen, dann kopieren?
<k1l_> ja.
<pLaTo0n> moin
<kante__> k1l_, ok, werde ich nachher machen. 
<kante__> k1l_, nicht dass ich mit whatsapp probleme habe
<kante__> bzw kriege
<dreamon> Hallo gibts ein tool wo man in der shell leichter durch die Verzeichnisse navigieren kann als dieses lästige cd /xxx/yy/ zeug?
<k1l_> du kennst die tab-completion?
<dreamon> k1l_, schon.. 
<Longbottom1> dreamon: du kennst "cd -"? Du kennst pushd und popd?
<k1l_> ok, wenn dir das nicht reicht, dann guck dir mal midnight commander an wenn du eher einen filemanager suchst.
<dreamon> k1l_, Ja mit mc komm ich ins verzeichnis meiner wahl, wenn ich ihn wieder verlasse bin ich wieder dort wo ich vorher war
<dreamon> cd -?
<dreamon> Longbottom1, Das ist mir noch neu.. 
<dreamon> cd - ist cool
<BlackMage> dreamon: aber 'cd -' wechselt doch nur in das vorherige Verzeichnis?
<dreamon> BlackMage, ne.. wenn du cd -  und dann tab drückst.. kommt hier eine nummerische auswahl
<BlackMage> dreamon: wirklich? bei mir nicht
<dreamon> BlackMage, Ich verwende zsh eventuell deswegen
<bekks> BlackMage: Welche Shell verwendest Du?
<BlackMage> bekks: die gute alte /bin/bash
<bekks> BlackMage: Dann wechselt "cd -" in das vorherige Verzeichnis.
<BlackMage> bekks: ich weis
<nagetier> und wieder zurück, wenn man mag \o/
<BlackMage> bekks: habe ich ja auch um 21:13:00 geschrieben
<bekks> BlackMage: Und ich habe deinen Post bestätigt.
<p01nt3r> nabend. habe eben den 2. booteintrag im grub mit "upstart" gebootet. da musste ich den xserver manuell starten. jetzt kann ich mich beim standard boot-eintrag nicht mehr anmelden, nach einem "sudo startx" muss ich dieses mehrmals mit strg+D abbrechen, dann lande ich auf der grafischen oberfläche meines benutzerkontos auf tty1, gdm(oder wie der anmeldescreen heisst) läuft weiterhin auf tty7 - was ist denn da bitte passiert?
<k1l_> nicht startx nutzen
<p01nt3r> sudo service lightdm start?
<p01nt3r> ging glaube nicht
<p01nt3r> sek.
<k1l_> wenn dann starte lightdm oder gdm oder welche dm du da auch immer nutzt
<BlackMage> und schon gar nicht mit sudo
<p01nt3r> bin jetzt am anmeldescreen
<p01nt3r> mein user-pw funzt da nicht mehr, der screen wird nur kurz schwarz, dann kommt erneut der anmelde-screen
<p01nt3r> wechsel auf die erste konsole
<k1l_> ja, dann guck mal was in deinem users home jetzt alles root gehört.
<bekks> Und woran siehst du dass "user pw nicht funzt"?
<bekks> Bekommst du die Meldung "falsches Passwort"?
<k1l_> sowas passiert wenn man eben mit sudo rumfuhrwerkt
<p01nt3r> .gvfs, .rpmdb, .Xauthority 
<k1l_> chown die .Xauthority zu deinem user:user
<p01nt3r> und noch .xsession-errors
<k1l_> die auch
<p01nt3r> hab, reboot?
<k1l_> nochmal einloggen
<p01nt3r> ok login hat gefunzt
<bekks> Dann haste alles iwie geconft bis es jetzt funzt. :P
<p01nt3r> xD
<p01nt3r> wir haben ja neulich schonmal über das problem mit meiner langen shutdown-zeit geschrieben. habe weiter recherchiert, es handelt sich dabei wohl um einen (alten) bug in systemd. habe per "upstart"-booteintrag booten wollen, um zu sehen, ob dieser das problem wirklich umgeht. scheint so, er fährt normal und schnell runter - allerdings treten verschiedene andere probleme dabei auf...
<bekks> Und welche Probleme sind das im Einzelnen?
<p01nt3r> keine grafische oberfläche ootb, keine anmeldung am grafischen login-fenster möglich.
<p01nt3r> ich probiers nochmal
<bekks> Siehe oben. Alle Rechte zerschossen, die jetzt wieder repariert sind.
<p01nt3r> (diesmal aber ohne sudo^^)
<k1l_> ubuntu hat seit 15.04 zu systemd gewechselt. das mit mit dem upstart boot wird nicht mehr klappen.
<p01nt3r> wieso gibts hier dann diesen boot-eintrag?
<bekks> Wo gibt es den denn?
<k1l_> das scheint mitgeschleppt worden zu sein von der 15.04 zeit, als es den noch gab für leute, die wegen bugs in system nicht booten konnten.
<bekks> Oha.
<p01nt3r> unter "erweiterte optionen für ubuntu", und dann der 2. boot-eintrag
<k1l_> ich dachte aber, dass es den seit 15.10 oder 16.04 nicht mehr gibt.
<bekks> Ich wusste nicht, dass es den überhaupt gibt :D
<p01nt3r> also boote ich den eintrag lieber nicht nochmal?
<BlackMage> k1l_: gibt es bei mir aber auch noch
<p01nt3r> ^^
<p01nt3r> ich stelle die frage mal anders: ist es möglich, trotzdem upstart anstelle von systemd zu verwenden, ohne dass ich mir da irgendwas "zerschiesse"?
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Upstart wird seit 15.04 nicht mehr von Ubuntu verwendet.
<p01nt3r> wie sieht es aus mit einer anderen version von systemd?
<p01nt3r> hab gelesen, eine ältere version hätte den bug nicht gehabt
<BlackMage> bekks: bei mir erstellt update-grub aber auch noch Einträge mit Upstart...
<bekks> BlackMage: Dann hast du dein System wohl mal von 15.04 aktualisiert.
<BlackMage> bekks: könnte sein
<BlackMage> bekks: gibt es da eine einfache Möglichkeit dass diese Einträge nicht mehr erstellt werden?
<bekks> Keine Ahnung. Wie ich vorhin sagte, weusste ich bis gerade eben nicht mal, dass sie überhaupt erstellt werden. Was wohl daran liegt, dass ich ausschliesslich LTS Releases produktiv einsetze.
<BlackMage> bekks: Upstart ist bei mir auch noch installiert... kann ich es gefahrlos purgen?
<p01nt3r> ich fahre hier 16.04, habe nie etwas upgraded, immer frisch neu aufgesetzt, nur /home weiterverwendet. umso mehr wundert es mich, dass ich den eintrag hier habe.
<bekks> Wieso willst du das genau tun?
<bekks> p01nt3r: ICh habe den Eintrag auf keinem meiner neuinstallierten 16.04 Systeme.
<p01nt3r> O.O
<p01nt3r> jetzt bin ich baff.
<bekks> BlackMage: Deine Frage lässt sich am einfachsten so beantworten: https://askubuntu.com/questions/620550/remove-upstart-option-from-grub
<le_bot> Title: grub2 - Remove upstart option from GRUB - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<BlackMage> bekks: ich habe das schon selber mit 'sudo apt remove --purge upstart' entfernt
<BlackMage> jetzt sind die upstart Einträge auch verschwunden
<p01nt3r> laut diesem ubuntu-wiki: "https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers#Switch_to_upstart_for_a_single_boot" bin ich auf die idee mit dem 2. boot-eintrag gekommen. habe vorher nie irgendwas damit gemacht. also wo kommen bitte diese einträge bei mir her? 
<le_bot> Title: SystemdForUpstartUsers - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<bekks> p01nt3r: Von der Tatsache, dass "upstart" bei Dir installiert ist.
<bekks> Du hast nicht mitgelesen, was BlackMage gerade schrieb und tat.
<p01nt3r> ja, nur habe ich upstart meines wissens nach nie bewusst installiert
<BlackMage> p01nt3r: ich ja auch nicht
<p01nt3r> BlackMage, du hasst es dir scheinbar nach dem upgrade von 15.04 "eingefangen", das hab ich aber nicht gemacht.
<p01nt3r> ok egal, der eintrag selbst stört mich nicht weiter, purge ich das paket eben auch.
<BlackMage> p01nt3r: dann verschwindet aber der Eintrag^^
<p01nt3r> doch nur der mit "upstart", oder?
<BlackMage> p01nt3r: ja
<p01nt3r> damit kann ich gut leben - sofern es da ja sowieso probleme gibt.
<p01nt3r> mehr interessiert mich die lösung des problems bez. meiner langen shutdown-zeit.
<p01nt3r> und laut bekks kann ich den eintrag ja nicht verwenden, ohne mir was zu zerballern.
<bekks> p01nt3r: Das sagte Dir vor mir bereits k1l_.
<p01nt3r> ok dann eben ihr beide^^
<bekks> p01nt3r: https://freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/Debugging/
<le_bot> Title: Debugging (at freedesktop.org)
<p01nt3r> bekks, danke für den link. hoffe das hilft mir weiter.
<bekks> Wenn du ihn liest, dann ja.
<p01nt3r> das werde ich. hab schon angefangen.
#ubuntu-de 2016-11-13
<NTQ> Geht heise.de bei euch?
<uniCATx> hi, wie eliminiere ich diese Fehlermeldung?
<uniCATx> Der Treiberdeskriptor sagt, dass die physische Blockgröße 2048 Bytes ist. Linux sagt, dass es 512 Bytes sind.
<uniCATx> womit hat es zu tun?
<uniCATx> was muss ich tun, damit treiberdeskriptor schweigt?
<jimini> Guten Morgen, seit dem Xubuntu-Upgrade auf 16.10 habe ich plötzlich Anzeigeprobleme. So sehe ich in Firefox die Scrollbar nicht mehr, ebenso sind bei Webseiten häufig Formularfelder oder Checkboxen nicht mehr sichtbar. Eingabefelder in Menüs sind häufig grau hinterlegt und heben sich nicht mehr vom Hintergrund ab. Hat jemand eine Idee, wo ich mit der Suche nach einer Lösung beginnen könnte?
<Frickelpit> jimini: betrifft das nur den Firefox? Anderen Browser testen/Firefox im safe-mode starten.
<jimini> Frickelpit nein, das Problem tritt beispielsweise auch in gnome-calculator, EasyTag auf
<Frickelpit> dann mal einen neuen Benutzer anlegen und damit testen
<jimini> Das werde ich mal testen. Danke für den Tipp!
<tadeus> Guten Morgen, vorhin ist bei mir dieser Fehler beim Booten aufgetreten: http://tinyurl.com/h5ah87r reboot hat nichts gebracht, hab kurz ins Win10 gebootet und beim reboot danach nen anderen Kernel genommen und es hat wieder geklappt. Leider ist das Problem vor meinem Update von Ubuntu15.10 auf 16.04 schon da gewesen. Das hat jetzt zwei Wochen geklappt, aber ich möchte das das nun dauerhaft gelöst ist. Wie kann ich das beheben? Ist d
<tadeus> a irgendwie ein Fehler im Dateisystem?
<le_bot> Title: Pic-Upload.de - IMG_20161113_091808.jpg (at www.pic-upload.de)
<Frickelpit> Hast du mal das getan, was dein System dir vorschlägt?
<tadeus> noch nicht, bin gerade am live cd runterladen
<dreamon_> Moin. Ich suche das sourcefile → scandir.c, aktuelle Version wäre cool. Wie komm ich denn an sowas ran? 
<fford> Hat Ubuntu keinen "Recovery Modus" mehr?
<fford> dreamon: apt-file installieren, damit suchen und das entsprechende Paket installieren?
<dreamon> fford, doch.. man muß glaub ESC beim start drücken oder wars F1... hmm
<doev> Kann man den Datenstrom bei einem ssh-tunnel kompremieren?
<Frickelpit> man kann Compression global aktivieren oder per Verbindung.
<doev> müsste das auf beiden Seiten geschehen?
<Frickelpit> nein, serverseitig wird es schon akzeptiert
<doev> aktuell tunnele ich mit ssh -fqNL ... also fehlt nur das -C?
<Frickelpit> ja
<doev> dann bin ich mal gespannt
<Frickelpit> was versprichst du dir davon?
<doev> kürzere Wartezeit beim upload.
<doev> Ich tunnele eine Datenbankverbindung, ich denke die lässt sich gut komprimieren.
<fford> ^^
<doev> dauert immer noch ewig. Ich dachte eigentlich eine Datenbankverbindung tausch sql-text aus.
<koegs> Von der Komprimierung darf man keine Wunder erwarten...
<doev> ups, fertig
<doev> 9 minuten
<doev> also ca. 60MB
<tadeus> bzgl meines bootproblems von oben, ich hab jetzt mal das fsck manuell mit ner livecd ausgefuehrt. also fsck /dev/sda1  Jedenfalls hat das keine Fehler gefunden, Frickelpit 
<tadeus> smartctl auf der systemplatte ergab auch keine fehler
<Frickelpit> Dann wird der Fehler wohl woanders liegen und das ist nur die Wirkung
<tadeus> ok, wie kann ich dem fehler auf die schliche kommen?
<Frickelpit> logfiles durchgehen
<doev> ohne Komprimierung läuft er jetzt schon seit 13 Minuten. Also definitiv länger.
<doev> Wenn Zahlen wirklich als Text übertragen werden, sollte der Unterschied doch hoch sein.
<stevieh> moin
<stevieh> mein söhnchen hat sein passwort vergessen und das homedir ist standardmässig mit ecryptfs verschlüsselt. Geht da noch was? Hat ecryptfs die alten passwörter auch noch da? Ne, oder?
<doev> also die Komprimierung bring deutlich was, die Übertragungszeit geht auf ca. 15% zurück.
<doev> moin stevieh
<PBeck> stevieh: hast du dir den mehrstelligen code bei der installation abgeschrieben?
<stevieh> nein. Gabs da einen?
<PBeck> mit der passphrase hätte man es noch entschlüsseln können
<PBeck> stevieh: ist es ein schwieriges passwort?
<stevieh> ah? Auch private user dirs?
<stevieh> PBeck: ich will es mal hoffen, dass es schwierig ist ;-)
<stevieh> um backups hat sich der Knaller natürlich auch nicht gekümmert ;-)
<PBeck> https://www.nodch.de/ubuntu-passphrase-vom-verschlusselten-homeverzeichnis-auslesen/2552/ <= passphrase
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Passphrase vom verschlüsselten Homeverzeichnis auslesen (at www.nodch.de)
<PBeck> stevieh: es wäre wohl für alle besser, wenn ihm das passwort wieder einfällt
<stevieh> wenn nicht bekommt ers neu aufgesetzt. So viel hat der noch nicht an Daten. Das soll ihm halt eine Warnung sein. 
<stevieh> Er hat es sogar in keeppass gesichert und das ist auf der Dropbox. Aber vielleicht hat er vergessen die keeppass db zu speichern...
<stevieh> tja... nix gefunden. Nur ne keeppass.db.lock vom passenden tag.
<p01nt3r> hallo. in meiner fstab-datei habe ich folgende optionen stehen: ntfs defaults,uid=1000,gid=1000 - was denkbar schlecht ist, weil bei mir jeder alles darf (rwxrwxrwx) wie kann ich das umändern in rwxr-xr-x?
<nagetier> ist der schon wieder weg -.-
<nagetier> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/mount/#Besonderheiten - mit dmask und fmask
<le_bot> Title: mount › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<trollking> hallo ich wollte das wlan deaktivieren sowie bluetooth das bei jedem neustart aktiv ist ... habe es über /etc/netwok/interfaces editiert aber es hat nichts geändert
<trollking> hat jemand eine andere idee?
<jokrebel> einfach im BIOS abschalten?
<trollking> ich brauche es destotrotz immer mal wieder so das ich es per nm-applet oder blueman-applet aktivieren kann 
<Guest87060> /
<turytoom> moin zusammen. woran kann es liegen das wenn ich die /etc/network/interfaces ändere meine beiden schnittstellen beim neustart deaktiviert sind und diese dann resetet sind. also die bekommen nicht die werde die ich ihnen in der datei zugewieden habe
<trollking> wie und wo kann ich das beim hochfahren einstellen das bluetooth und wifi soft blocked sind?
<sdx23> turytoom: fang besser bei deinem eigentlichen Problem an.
<turytoom> mehr als wahr sdx
<turytoom> war wieder zu schnell mit dem irc
<turytoom> XD
<Frickelpit> trollking: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/rfkill/#Automatisches-Schalten-beim-Systemstart
<le_bot> Title: rfkill › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<turytoom> aber mal ne andere frage. ich arbeite hier mit mehreren VM's über virtual box "natürlich". gibt es einen weg meine VM's einfach nur via SSH anzusteuern, ohne immer die leistugsfresser fenster von vm immer offen zu halten.
<Frickelpit> klar
<turytoom> also im endeffeckt einfach wie bei esxi bei virtual box auf play und die maschine läuft im hintergurnd
<Frickelpit> vbox kann die VMs auch headless starten
<turytoom> danke das google ich mal
<trollking> super danke 
<sash_> Würde mich aber wundern, wenn die Fenster großartige Leistungsfresser wären
<trollking> hat mit editierung von rc.local funktioniert :)
<sash_> Aber nervig natürlich trotzdem. Kannst dir vielleicht auch mal vagrant in dem Zusammenhang ansehen.
<turytoom> bei mehr als 6 VM's ist das bissl doof mit nur 2 monitoren XD. 
<Frickelpit> VBoxManage startvm <vmname> --type headless sollte es tun
<turytoom> cool vielen dank
<Frickelpit> wenn die 6 VMs ständig in Benutzung sind, könnte man damit ein kleines Script basteln.
<sash_> Oder Tab-Completion dafür einrichten
<trollking> also es hat nur bei wifi funktioniert
<trollking> exit 0
<trollking> rfkill block wifi
<trollking> rfkill block bluetooth
<trollking> so sieht meine rc.local aus
<Frickelpit> trollking: exit 0 sollte das Ende sein
<trollking> ok 
<trollking> hm bluetooth ist immer noch an 
<trollking> nur wifi ist auf ... zeigt es mir auch so in der rfkill list an 
<trollking> softblocked nur bei wifi
<trollking> obwohl ich die rfkill befehle vor der 0 habe
<trollking> benötigt ein befehl der sonst im terminal mit sudo ausgeführt wird auch sudo rechte?
<trollking> im skript
<jokrebel> vermutlich ja. Um welchen Befehl handelt es sich denn?
<trollking> http://paste.debian.net/895230/
<le_bot> Title: debian Pastezone (at paste.debian.net)
<trollking> rfkill
<Frickelpit> kommt drauf an, wer das Script ausführt
<jokrebel> hehe - oder so ;-)
<trollking> also mit sudo im skripttext passiert nix
<trollking> kann ich einem skript sudo rechte so gewähren?
<Frickelpit> trollking: Dein Script ist völlig sinnlos, denn nichts anderes macht die rc.local, nur das die eben schon als root läuft.
<trollking> nur das ich die rc.local editiert habe auf verschiedenste weise und es nicht funktioniert
<Frickelpit> und warum sollte das dein Script anders machen?
<trollking> weiss nicht ich versuche es auf jede möglich art und weise ... wenn ich den befehl im terminal eintippe funktioniert rfkill
<trollking> daher dachte ich ich versuche es mit einem script
<Frickelpit> dann solltest du eher Richtung Ausführungszeit schauen, wenn es manuell gestartet funktioniert.
<trollking> Ausführungszeit?
<Frickelpit> Ja, wann wird die rc.local ausgeführt im Vergleich, wenn du es händisch machst
<trollking> die rc.locale wird garnicht ausgeführt
<trollking> zumindest das was ich dort eintrage
<Frickelpit> woher weißt du das?
<trollking> heisst das rc.locale hat ein eigen autostart eintrag?
<Frickelpit> nein
<Frickelpit> welches Ubuntu nutzt du?
<trollking> ubuntu mate 16.04
<trollking> uname -r 4.4.0-47-generic
<Frickelpit> Dann kannst du systemd nutzen, damit die rc.local ausgeführt wird, sofern das nicht schon der Fall ist
<trollking> wie kann ich das prüfen?
<Frickelpit> mit systemctl status rc.local.service
<Frickelpit> mit systemctl status rc-local.service
<Frickelpit> so ^
<trollking> http://paste.debian.net/895232/
<le_bot> Title: debian Pastezone (at paste.debian.net)
<Frickelpit> und was sagt dir das?
<trollking> es ist active
<Frickelpit> richtig
<trollking> warum hat es dann nicht funktioniert das verstehe ich nicht
<Frickelpit> schau ins log
<trollking> ok
<trollking> sorry aber wie komme ich da hin?
<Frickelpit> mit cd
<trollking> cd?
<Frickelpit> change directory
<postmen> trollking, ich glaub, du bist hier verkehrt.
<postmen> trollking: http://www.ernstlx.com/linux90bash1.xhtml
<le_bot> Title: Linux in 90 Minuten - Teil 1: Die Bash (at www.ernstlx.com)
<trollking> da steht so viel drinnen das paste.debian.net sagt das es über 150kb sind ^^ 
<Frickelpit> "da"
<trollking> in der /var/log/syslog
<trollking> Length of code is not allowed to exceed 150kB
<postmen> trollking, du machst Deinem Namen alle ehre. ;)
<trollking> wieso? 
 * Birosso slaps trollking around a bit with a large trout
<trollking> was mach ich jetzt da?
<trollking> und warum schlägt der ander mich jetzt mit ner forelle :D
<Frickelpit> trollking: informiere dich mal über den Befehl sleep und was er macht, dann kannst du das in der rc.local testen
<musca> journalctl -b -u rc-local.service
<trollking> http://paste.debian.net/895239/
<le_bot> Title: debian Pastezone (at paste.debian.net)
<trollking> wenn ich den befehl ausführe "journalctl -b -u rc-local.service" warum friert das terminal ein?
<trollking> so siet die rc.local aus http://paste.debian.net/895240/
<le_bot> Title: debian Pastezone (at paste.debian.net)
<musca> journalctl liest nur dein das Journal, filtert es entsprechend der Optionen und ruft less auf um das Ergebnis anzuzeigen
<Frickelpit> und wie du deinem paste entnehmen kannst, ist das falsch
<k1l_> !sleep
<le_bot> Informationen zu sleep finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sleep
<k1l_> trollking: das bitte mal lesen. die fehlermeldung ist aber eigentlich schon eindeutig
<trollking> ok verstehe da fehlt &&
<k1l_> er sagt ja eben, dass er die sonst als optionen für sleep interpretiert und das keine optionen sind
<trollking> danke für eure Zeit <3
<trollking> hm.... wifi ist aus aber bluetooth ist immer noch nicht aus
<trollking> http://paste.debian.net/895242/
<le_bot> Title: debian Pastezone (at paste.debian.net)
<trollking> ist vllt. doch noch ein fehler in der rc.locale
<trollking> sleep 10s && rfkill block wifi
<trollking> sleep 10s && rfkill block bluetooth
<trollking> exit 0
<trollking> ?
<k1l_> wenn du eh alles blocken willst versuch mal nur eine zeile mit rfkill block all
<trollking> ok
<musca> wozu noch sleep?
<k1l_> evlt werden die erst später geladen und initiiert
<trollking> hat nichts geändert wifi aus bluetooth an 
<Frickelpit> was für ein Chip ist das?
<trollking> http://paste.debian.net/895256/
<le_bot> Title: debian Pastezone (at paste.debian.net)
<trollking> ich glaube das ist aussage fähiger
<trollking> http://paste.debian.net/895257/
<le_bot> Title: debian Pastezone (at paste.debian.net)
<pLaTo0n> moin
<trollking> moin
<passt> habe ubuntu-budgie als kvm qemu gast und dort wird nur ein display auflösung von 800x600 dargestellt und keine alternative angeboten. wie kann ich das beheben?
<jokrebel> Deiner KVM-Gast-Sitzung eine bessere Grafikeinstellung vergönnen?
<bekks> Was ist denn ubuntu-budgie?
<passt> bekks: https://ikhaya.ubuntuusers.de/2016/11/13/mythbuntu-geht-und-ubuntu-budgie-kommt/
<le_bot> Title: Mythbuntu geht und Ubuntu Budgie kommt › Ikhaya › ubuntuusers.de (at ikhaya.ubuntuusers.de)
<passt> jokrebel: klingt logisch, kann ich qemu ähnlich wie bei virtualbox eine dynamische anzeige verpassen?
<nagetier> passt: welche Grafikkarte wird denn emuliert?
<nagetier> -vga std sollte 1280x1024x16 und höher bieten
<nagetier> tut es auch
<passt> in den einstellungen wird es als unbekannte anzeige gemeldet
<nagetier> passt: geb -vga std als Startoption mit
<passt> -vga std ergibt auch nur unbekannte anzeige
<nagetier> passt: wie sieht der Aufruf der VM jetzt aus?
<passt> qemu -enable-kvm -hda budgie.img -vga std -m 1024
<nagetier> Das ist natürlich eine qemu-kvm Startoption, nicht eine für die virtuelle Distribution
<nagetier> ok
<nagetier> Dann weiß ich auch nicht weiter
<dadrc> probier mal "-vga vmware"
<nagetier> passt: frage doch mal in #qemu
<dadrc> ubuntu sollte eigentlich entsprechende treiber dafür haben
<dadrc> wenn die bungie-typen da nichts verbastelt haben, könnte das klappen
<passt> auch nicht besser
<dadrc> dann leg mal ganz klassisch eine xorg.conf an, mit der entsprechenden Auflösung
<dadrc> kennste/kannste?
<passt> guck ich wiki
<passt> ;)
<dadrc> sehr gut
<passt> gibt es denn für qemu ähnlich wie bei virtualbox eine dynamische anzeige?
<dadrc> wenn der grafiktreiber sauber läuft, solltest du im gastsystem jede beliebige auflösung setzen können
<dadrc> automatisch hab ich das noch nicht gesehen
<k1l> du meinst den guest mode?
<passt> ja
<k1l> klingt so als wenn du eher virtualbox nutzen willst :)
<passt> mir ist virtualbox vertrauter, möchte qemu kvm kennen lernen
<bekks> Ich würde sagen, du hast es jetzt zur Genüge kennengelernt. :>
<p01nt3r> nabend. ich bin wieder da mit meinem shutdown-problem. bekks deine seite zum debuggen von systemd funktioniert so nicht, die log-datei wird nicht erstellt. habe jetzt den shutdown mit dem handy gefilmt und das video anschließend analysiert. er hängt recht lange bei der meldung: stopped raise network interfaces, danach kommt dann irgendwann: stopped session c1 of user ...
<bekks> Was ohne logfile alles völlig nutzlos ist, das systemd parallel Prozesse abarbeitet.
<p01nt3r> bekks, dann verrat mir, wie ich eine log erstelle bzw. wo ich irgendwo etwas brauchbares diesbezüglich herausfiltern kann.
<nagetier> p01nt3r: wie lange ist denn recht lange?
<bekks> Ich habe keine Ahnung was du wo wie genau getan hast.
<nagetier> -e
<p01nt3r> bekks, kernel boot-option das "quiet splash" weg und dafür ein "debug" rein. alles andere wieder rückgängig gemacht weil es nicht funktioniert hat bez. die dateien erst gar nicht vorhanden waren.
<bekks> Was war denn "alles andere" im Detail?
<bekks> Und nur ein "debug" in der kernel command line erstellt kein Logfile.
<nagetier> p01nt3r: mir kam, als du das das erste mal meldetest, aktiviertes WOL in den Sinn.. mag aber total falsch sein
<p01nt3r> laut bug #1464917 auf launchpad soll es eine datei /usr/share/doc/systemd/README.Debian.gz geben - bei mir allerdings nicht.
<bekks> Únd es ist keine Logdatei.
<bekks> Es ist eine Readme.
<p01nt3r> hat auch niemand behauptet - allerdings soll in dieser datei stehen, wie man an weitere informationen zu shutdown-fehlern o.ä. kommt.
<nagetier> p01nt3r: wie lange ist denn recht lange?
<p01nt3r> andere behaupten, es solle helfen, im bios "usb 3.0 legacy mode" zu deaktivieren, bei mir wird dann allerdings keyboard/maus nicht mehr erkannt.
<p01nt3r> nagetier, ca. 1 - 1,5 min.
<p01nt3r> nagetier, es sind eher genau 1,5 minuten.
<p01nt3r> andere setzen ein "acpi=force" als kernel-param. aber das hat auch nichts gebracht.
<p01nt3r> es tritt zudem auch nicht bei jedem reboot/shutdown auf.
<nagetier> p01nt3r: wirft 'systemctl status networking' etwas auffälliges?
<bekks> p01nt3r: Wo steht dass es dieses Paket in deinem System geben sollte?
<p01nt3r> jemand behauptet, es gäbe einen poteziellen fix unter xenial: man solle die proposed-quellen aktivieren, updaten und dann die dort bereitgestellte version von systemd installieren - nur ist meine hier generell schon neuer.
<bekks> p01nt3r: Wo steht dass es diese Datei in deinem System geben sollte?
<p01nt3r> bekks, bug #1464917 auf launchpad
<bekks> p01nt3r: Dort ist die Rede von einem 15.04 System welches du nicht hast.
<bekks> p01nt3r: Also: wo steht dass die Datei auf einem 16.04 System (hattest du doch, oder war es 16.10?) existiert?
<p01nt3r> nagetier, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23472456/ sieht für mich normal aus
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<nagetier> p01nt3r: bin gerade hier, wenn sich das auch auf Mate bezieht - https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/ubuntu-mate-16-04-sometimes-needs-long-to-shut-down/5524 - ab #9 kann man sich imho mal ansehen
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu MATE 16.04 sometimes needs long to shut down - Support & Help Requests - Ubuntu MATE Community (at ubuntu-mate.community)
<p01nt3r> nagetier, mal eben austesten
<p01nt3r> bg
<p01nt3r> nagetier, nach dem editieren der system.conf geht es jetzt zwar zügiger, nur so richtig sauber ist das ja auch nicht. naja als not-workaround soll mir das erstmal reichen.
<p01nt3r> nagetier, und somit ist auch bewiesen, dass systemd der übeltäter ist.
<nagetier> sauber ist das nicht, ne
<nagetier> p01nt3r: wie verlässt du das System denn. sind da noch von dir geöffnete Programme offen?
<bekks> Warum sollte damit irgendwas in Richtung systemd bewiesen sein, wenn du nicht mal Fragen die man Dir stellt beantwortest.
<nagetier> Wobei die zuvor alle händisch zu schließen sicherlich auch keine Lösung ist
<p01nt3r> eig. mach ich vor dem reboot/shutdown alles zu, was noch so grafisch offen ist.
<nagetier> ok
<p01nt3r> bekks, ich habe dir alles beantwortet was bei mir von deinen fragen angekommen ist.
<bekks> HAst du nicht.
<p01nt3r> welche meinst du?
<bekks> Ich habe Dich mehrfach gefragt, wie denn das Paket heissen soll, dass diese ominöse Readme liefert.
<p01nt3r> bekks, und danach hast du mich gefragt, wo steht, dass es diese DATEI bei mir geben soll. was ich dir beantwortet habe.
<bekks> Und danach habe ich Dir gesagt dass sich das auf 15.04 bezieht und dich erneut gefragt...
<bekks> Aber lies was du willst. Mein Systemd funktioniert einwandfrei.
<p01nt3r> das hab ich hier nicht im log. sry.
<bekks> 1113 204506 < bekks> p01nt3r: Dort ist die Rede von einem 15.04 System welches du nicht hast.
<bekks> 1113 204534 < bekks> p01nt3r: Also: wo steht dass die Datei auf einem 16.04 System (hattest du doch, oder war es 16.10?) existiert?
<p01nt3r> bekks, da hatte ich eben einen disconnect...
<bekks> Zwei Minuten später hattest du den.
<bekks> Egal. Interessiert mich nicht mehr.
<p01nt3r> bekks, hatte ich nicht, kann dir gerne meinen log senden wenn du willst.
<p01nt3r> bekks, den link hab ich dir auf deine frage genannt: http://askubuntu.com/questions/764568/ubuntu-16-04-hangs-on-shutdown-restart - und wie man dort schon im link entnehmen kann, geht es da NICHT um 15.04 sondern um 16.04 - welches ich hier laufen habe.
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu 16.04 hangs on shutdown/restart - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<p01nt3r> und für solche diskussionen ist mir meine zeit eig. zu schade. trotzdem danke an euch. tschüss.
<bekks> 9 Minuten um zu verstehen was "Interessiert mich nicht mehr" bedeutet. Go figure.
<juliy> abend :) ich habe derzeit leider ein kleines problem mit ubuntu, bzw schon etwas länger. beim start des systems wird leider anscheinend mein wlan treiber nicht geladen, weswegen ich öfters mein betriebssystem neu starten muss, manchmal auch mehrmals, damit das auf anhieb klappt
#ubuntu-de 2017-11-06
<smeexs> hallo , gibts vielleicht noch einen font manager abseits von font manager (hab ich) und fontmatrix (das projekt ist scheinbar eingestellt) 
<smeexs> ich mach recht viel mit schriften und hab da echt viele , mit dem prgramm font manager bin ich nicht so wirklich glücklich 
<NTQ> Wenn eine Anwendung abstürzt, dann kommt ja immer dieser Dialog mit "Fortfahren", "Geschlossen lassen", "Neustarten" oder "Datails anzeigen". Abgesehen davon, dass die ersten drei Buttons keinen Unterschied machen, kann man die Details ja an die Entwickler senden, damit sie die Bugs beheben. Jetzt die Frage: Kümmert sich da tatsächlich irgendwer drum? Und kann man alle seine gemeldeten Fehlerreports irgendwo online einsehen?
<k1l_> es sollte sich ein browser öffnen und dort sollte der bugreport auf launchpad vervollständigt werden (von dir). wenn du das machst, dann werden die auf launchpad gesammelt und von freiwilligen sortiert.
<NTQ> Hm, ein Browser öffnet sich da nie.
<NTQ> Das ist natürlich blöd :-D
<NTQ> Da mir nemo nämlich täglich zig mal abstürzt und ich dauernd die Reports sende, hatte ich gehofft, dass ich mal schauen kann, ob sich da überhaupt was bewegt. Anscheinend war das dann ja bisher vergebens.
<doev> Hallo. Ich würde gerne rausfinden wo genau das RAM benutzt wird: Mem:            15G         10G        751M        178M        4.1G        3.6G
<k1l_> top/htop angucken?
<moveax_> htop und sortieren nach speicherbedarf
<doev> mit htop komme ich aber nicht weiter. Da sind zwar einige Posten drin, aber die Summe stimmt nicht.
<Fuchs> doev: htop kann das schoen in bunt 
<Fuchs> doev: sicher, dass der Grossteil nicht cache ist? Dann stimmt die Summe schon, 
<k1l_> doev: linuxatemyram.com
<Fuchs> Linux hat sehr ungerne ungenutztes RAM, so wird das gerne als Zwischenspeicher verwendet, wenn genug Platz da ist. Das waere absolut okay. 
<doev> achso, die 4GB cache?
<doev> die sind in used mit drin?
<k1l_> doev: siehe meine url, die erklärt was free da überhaupt anzeigt
<imox> ssh root@192.168.177.16 'cancle -a'
<imox> kann mir jemadn sagen warum da kommt „kommando nicht gefunden“ wenn ich auf dem server selbst cancle -a eingeben klappt das 
<imox> und wenn ich z.b. ein ssh root@192.168.177.16 „echo test“ abgeshcicke gehts auch 
<k1l_> ist "cancle" im path vom root?
<imox> ohhh man typo seh ich grad cancel nicht cancle ^^ sorry leute hab hier echt 20 min rumprobiert und einfach nicht gesehen 
<NTQ> imox: Gib einfach den absoluten Pfad an. Das geht am einfachsten. Ja, oder eben PATH anpassen.
<doev> irgendwie passt das aber nicht: Von 16GB sind 3,7 verfügbar (available). Used sind 10 GB. Soweit so gut. Tatsächlich laufen zwei VMs die 4 GB verbrauchen. Da müsste mehr frei sein.
<deem> doev: wie viel ist denn im cache?
<k1l_> und dein system an sich braucht gar keinen ram?
<doev> k1l_, muss ja so sein, aber wo gehen die fehlenden 8GB denn hin?
<k1l_> fehlenden 8gb?
<doev> rechnerisch verbraucht der host ca. 8GB, aber wofür?
<deem> 4,3
<deem> nicht 8
<deem> du hast doch 3,7 verfügbar
<doev> 16GHB 
<doev> upps
<k1l_> doev: nochmal: linux nutzt so viel ram wo geht. weil leerer ram ist rausgeschmissenes geld
<doev> 16 GB - 4GB (verfügbar) - 4GB (VMS) => 8 GB
<k1l_> das ist wie ein leerer bus. was nicht direkt von programmen genutzt wird, wird für buffers und cache genutzt. das geht aber auch aus dem erklärungslink hervor, den ich verlinkt habe
<deem> doev: zeig mal die ausgabe von "free -m" in einem pastebin
<doev> https://pastebin.com/raw/TsPZdUz5 bitte schön
<NTQ> Sieht doch gut aus
<doev> muss ich buff/cache zu available addieren?
<NTQ> doev: Da steht doch, dass noch 3785 MB verfügbar sind. Was war jetzt das Problem?
<NTQ> Bei mir am Laptop sieht's zum Beispiel so aus: https://hastebin.com/ohicuvojex.txt
<le_bot> Title: hastebin (at hastebin.com)
<NTQ> 7,3 GB werden von Anwendungen benutzt, 15 GB für Diskcache, aber 15 GB sind auch noch frei, weil Diskcache jederzeit abgegeben werden kann. Zumindest bis auf ein bestimmtes Minimum. Ein bisschen Diskcache braucht man immer
<doev> NTQ, genau, aber bei mir ist der Diskcache ja nur ca. 4GB groß, aber 8GB würde ich erwarten.
<NTQ> Aber du hast doch nur 16 GB RAM. Und davon sind fast 11 GB schon benutzt. Da können für den Diskcache ja keine 8 GB mehr benutzt werden.
<doev> NTQ, da sind wir wieder bei meinem Problem: Wadurch werden die fast 11GB benutzt?
<doev> 4GB benütigen die VMs
<doev> und der Rest?
<NTQ> Das sagt dir htop
<doev> eben nicht :) oder ich sehe es nicht
<deem> doev: sortier mal dein htop nach memory und mach mal einen screenshot davon
<k1l_> doev: wenn du wirklich wissen willst: cat /proc/meminfo
<k1l_> und zum process finden mal mit "ps" versuchen, z.b. ps aux --sort -rss oder so
<NTQ> Und dann noch: https://www.forum-3dcenter.org/vbulletin/archive/index.php/t-424037.html
<le_bot> Title: Was bedeutet eigentlich VIRT, RES, SHR? [Archiv] - 3DCenter Forum (at www.forum-3dcenter.org)
<doev> deem, https://i.imgur.com/RAPKLsy.png
<NTQ> doev: Na da siehst du es doch. Die vier Prozesse verbrauchen jeweils 2488MB RAM, also insgesamt knapp 10 GB
<NTQ> Wie kamst du auf 4 GB?
<doev> NTQ, wie kommst du auf 4x2488 MB?
<doev> darf man das nicht nur einmal Rechnen?
<doev> man käme ja dann bei den nächsten 8 Prozessen auf 8x1040 mb
<ppq> ja, bei threads darf man die nur einmal rechnen
<ppq> tipp: in den einstellungen (F2) kann man ausstellen dass threads mit angezeigt werden
<ppq> unter display options
<ppq> hide userland process threads
<ppq> aber die RES spalte ist schon die richtige sonst
<NTQ> Naja, die ersten 4 Zeilen haben alle unterschiedliche Prozess-IDs. Das sind doch dann auch tatsächlich verschiedene Prozesse. Die Thread-ID ist doch eine andere, oder irre ich mich da?
<empedokles78> Wo kann man einstellen, dass die ALT-Taste keine Firefox-Suche über Unity beginnt?
<tillux> Hi! Ich installiere gerade 17.10, habe aber das Problem, dass ich nicht weiß, wo man das Netzwerk konfigurieren kann während der Installation (statische Adresse, Glasfaser). Weiß das zufällig jemand hier?
<k1l_> empedokles78: du kannst den hotkey für das HUD in den systemeinstellungen umstellen
<doev> wenn ich die Threads weglasse, sieht die Liste schon übersichtlicher aus. Man sieht, dass das Sortieren nicht richtig funktioniert und weitzer unten immer mal wieder ein paar hundert MBs verbraucht werden. Im großen und ganzen kommt es schon hin.
<Lengsdorfer> tillux, ich schätze, wenn du erstmal 17.10 'ausprobierst', dann kannst du verm. oben rechts den Netzwerkmanager aufrufen.
<Frickelpit> tillux: während der Installation geht das nur für die live-Session
<Frickelpit> danach kannst du es wie gewohnt im Network Manager einrichten
<k1l_> hätte jetzt auch gesagt erstmal den live desktop booten und da dann einstllen, danach das install programm straten
<Frickelpit> sofern du das aber händisch machst, bedenke das ubuntu mit 17.10 nun netplan nutzt
<tillux> ja, ist mir bewusst
<empedokles78> k1l_, HUD?
<Frickelpit> also die /etc/network/interfaces ist Geschichte
<tillux> was mich irritiert ist, dass es eben nicht mehr möglich ist, im normalen Installer sein Netzwerk zu konfigurieren; das betrifft ja nicht nur statische Netzwerke sondern eben auch nicht-sichtbare WLANs etc
<Lengsdorfer> wie? kein /etc/network/... mehr? ich bin schockiert.
<Frickelpit> tillux: geht noch.
<tillux> @Frickelpit grafisch, für den einfachen user? ohne auf ein anderes tty wechseln zu müssen oder vorher die live session zu starten?
<Frickelpit> Settings öffnen - Wifi - und dann oben rechts die drei Bindestriche anklicken
<tillux> gibt es nicht im 17.10 installer
<k1l_> empedokles78: HUD ist die suche/menü, die sich bei unity mit der alt taste öffnet
<Frickelpit> tillux: Dann schau mal in den Settings links unter Network
<k1l_> der einfache user startet den desktop und installiert von da. der einfache user hat aber auch keine pppt verbindung direkt an der faser. 
<k1l_> empedokles78: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Unity/HUD/
<le_bot> Title: HUD › Unity › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<tillux> k1l_: es gibt auch "einfache" User, die "install without trying" nehmen statt "try ubuntu" und dann da auf "install" klicken, weil sie bei "try ubuntu" beispielsweise nicht vermute, dass man von da aus installieren kann. Davon mal abgesehen, sollte es doch prinzipiell möglich sein, trotzdem sich beispielsweise mit nem versteckten WLAN zu verbinden, unabhängig von wo aus ich den installer starte
<tillux> also prinzipiell jedenfalls.
<empedokles78> k1l, und die windows taste daneben ist kein HUD?
<k1l_> empedokles78: nein, das ist die globale suche. mit den verschiedenen "lenses"
<empedokles78> k1l_, ok, sieht aber ähnlich aus.
<k1l_> empedokles78: nein.
<empedokles78> Bei mir hat sich die Firefoxsuche mit ALT geöffnet.
<k1l_> empedokles78: das HUD ist programm spezifisch. damit kann man das menü des jeweilig gerade fokusierten programm durchsuchen
<k1l_> die globale suche ist nicht nur auf das fokussierte programm beschränkt
<empedokles78> k1l, mit welchem Shortcut belegt ihr das HUD so?
<k1l_> empedokles78: der standard ist alt
<k1l_> nicht unity nutzer haben das HUD gar nicht.
<empedokles78> k1l_, konfligiert mit den MAME-Spielen auf Archive.org. :)
<empedokles78> Das Unity gibt's offenbar auch nicht mehr lange.
<empedokles78> Was mache ich falsch?: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25903661/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<czd> hi
<czd> weiss jemand wie ich  Déjà Dup auf deutsch erhalte?
<tomreyn> empedokles78: "OSError: [Errno 13] Keine Berechtigung" ist der Schlüssel
<tomreyn> du versuchst python-pip zu aktualisieren, was aber durch ein systemweit installiertes paket bereit gestellt wird.
<tomreyn> nun kannst du entweder pipi nur für deinen user aktualisieren, per sudo systemweit aktualisieren, oder mit der von ubuntu bereitgestellten und sicxherheitsgepatchten version leben.
<tomreyn> s/pipi/pip/ :)
<empedokles78> tomreyn, aber ein veraltetes.
<empedokles78> also einfach ein sudo vorne anhängen?
<tomreyn> "veraltet" ist relativ ;)
<empedokles78> bei pip nicht. :)
<tomreyn> mit sudo davor sollte eine systemweite aktualisierung klapen
<empedokles78> diese meldung erhalte ich jetzt schon ein jahr lang.
<empedokles78> merci für die hilfe.
<deem> empedokles78: wenn du pip mit sudo nutzt, solltest du 'sudo -H' benutzen
<empedokles78> deem, ich habe sudo nur für die installation benötigt.
<deem> empedokles78: genau dafür sollst du ja das "-H" benutzen
<empedokles78> zu spät, ich hab's gemacht wie's gesagt wurde.
<imox> ich hab nen riesne problem mit druckern und ubuntu. ich richtge alle drucker ein - alles geht testseiten etc. druckt. immer nach ner ungewissen zeit druckt der einfach nicht mehr immer drucker angehaten, irgendwelche fehler in libs etc. das kann doch nicht normal sein odeR? 
<Lembert123> Hallo, ich habe mit Nautilus Freigaben im Netzwerk gemacht. Die Freigabe der Systemplatte ~/Downloads wird von einem anderen Gerät ganz normal gefunden und kann geöffnet werden. Wenn ich aber von einer anderen Festplatte eine Freigabe mache also /media/platte2 dann ist die zwar sichtbar aber es kann nicht drauf zugegriffen werden
<Lembert123> Wie finde ich heraus an was das liegt?
<imox> wenn ich cancel -a mit einenm normalen user ausführe kommt immer „cancel: purge-jobs failed: forbidden“ wie kann ich denn dem user die rechte dazu geben? 
<dadrc> imox, guck mal in /etc/cups/cupsd.conf
<dadrc> Da kannst du die Rechte anpassen, die für sowas benötigt werden
<imox> hmm und was wo? 
<imox>   <Limit Cancel-Job CUPS-Authenticate-Job>
<imox>     #AuthType Default
<imox>     #Require user @OWNER @SYSTEM
<imox>     Order deny,allow
<imox>   </Limit>
<imox> sorry das sollte so nicht hier gepostet werden. aber jetzt is es ja passiert. also ich hab nur die beiden authtype und require auskommenteiert aber scheint nicht zu reichen 
<dadrc> Meinem Verständnis nach hast du jetzt allen verboten, da was dran zu ändern
<dadrc> Eventuell reicht es, die Order noch zu drehen
<dadrc> Ansonsten den Kram wieder einkommentieren und den gewünschten User zur Require-Liste hinzufügen
<trollking> hallo
<trollking> wie kann ich auf meinen home ordner zugreifen und daten rausholen mit hilfe einer Live session
<trollking> ich habe dort nur 2 files mit readme.txt und Access-your-private-data.desktop
<k1l_> also hast du das verschlüsselt
<trollking> das weiss ich leider nicht mehr :(
<trollking> aber das passwort habe ich
<k1l_> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ecryptfs/Datenrettung/
<le_bot> Title: Datenrettung › ecryptfs › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l_> aber die readme.txt sollte das eigentlich auch schon erklären. dafür sind die readme dateien ja da
<trollking> wäre es möglich mit adduser einen user zu erstellen der identisch ist und somit einfach vom live system direkt auf das verschlüsselte home verzeichnis zu zugreifen?
<trollking> quasi den den gleichen user zu erstellen
<k1l_> schau ins wiki
<k1l_> mit dem verschlüsseltem home hab ich mich nie beschäftigt.
<trollking> ok da steht was darüber ... 
<trollking> die zeille verwirrt mich etwas
<trollking> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount -o bind /mnt/home/.ecryptfs /home/.ecryptfs 
<holgersson> Was daran verwirrt Dich denn? :-)
<trollking> ist die letzere Zeile die adresse zur jeweiligen home verzeichnis was auf der festplatte sein soll?
<holgersson> Mount hat immer die Syntax "mount <Quellpfad> <Zielpfad>", d.h. Du mountest damit vom „kaputten“ System nach /home/.ecryptfs, und kannst den Zielpfad natürlich auch ändern, bspw. nach "~/ecryptfs-Datenrettung".
<trollking> ahhhhh ... 
<holgersson> Der Vollständigkeit halber (aber hier nicht relevant): Es gibt eine Ausnahme, und zwar wenn die Infos in der /etc/fstab stehen, reicht "mount <Zielpfad>"
<holgersson> trollking: "man 8 mount" ist übrigens das passende Handbuch dazu ;-)
<trollking> mint mint # sudo mount -o bind /media/mint/4bebf91c-39b0-43a1-93b9-2fbcb7477c6b/home/magnus/.ecryptfs /home/.ecryptfs
<trollking> mount: mount point /home/.ecryptfs does not exist
<Nilsl> Hallo
<trollking> der pfad stimmt verstehe nicht warum er es nicht finden kann
<trollking> muss ich den zielpfad manuel einrichten?
<Nilsl> Ich hab ein problem. meine /boot ist voll und ich habe dummerweise einfach alte Kernel per hand gelöscht. Jetzt kann ich apt nicht mehr benutzen wegen unerfüllten abhängigkeiten. apt-get -f install geht nicht wiel /boot voll ist. Ideen?
<holgersson> trollking: Ja, Unixprogramme tun in der Regel genau *eine* Sache. Mount bindet etwas ein, Du müsstest den Zielpfad aber manuell anlegen ( -> mkdir bzw. mkdir -p) oder einen Zielpfad nehmen, der schon existiert.
<trollking> ok
<k1l_> Nilsl: mach mal ein "ls -al /boot |nc termbin.com 9999" das spuckt eine url aus, die bitte hier zeigen
<Nilsl> k1l_: http://termbin.com/4alj
<k1l_> Nilsl: tjo, das sind eine menge kernels
<Nilsl> ja der Laptop lief ewig ohne stress
<k1l_> Nilsl: "dpkg -l | grep linux-image | nc termbin.com 9999"
<k1l_> und ein "uname -a" bitte direkt hier rein
<Nilsl> http://termbin.com/ffpo
<Nilsl> GNU bash, Version 4.3.48(1)-release (x86_64-pc-linux-gnu)
<k1l_> das ist aber kein ubuntu, oder?
<Nilsl> k1l_: doch 16.04
<k1l_> das ist nicht die ausgabe von "uname -a"
<Nilsl> ah sry
<Nilsl> Linux slin-Latitude-E6500 4.4.0-89-generic #112-Ubuntu SMP Mon Jul 31 19:38:41 UTC 2017 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<k1l_> "sudo dpkg -r linux-image-4.4.0-66-generic linux-image-4.4.0-70-generic linux-image-4.4.0-71-generic linux-image-4.4.0-72-generic linux-image-4.4.0-75-generic linux-image-4.4.0-78-generic linux-image-4.4.0-79-generic linux-image-4.4.0-81-generic"
<Nilsl> vielen dank cih probiers mal
<Nilsl> " Abhängigkeitsprobleme - wird nicht entfernt Fehler traten auf beim Bearbeiten von:"
<k1l_> kannst du die ganze ausgabe kopieren und auf paste.ubuntu.com packen und hier verlinken?
<Nilsl> klar secunde
<Nilsl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25906648/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<k1l_> pack mal ein --force-depends zu dem command nach dem -r
<Nilsl> kk
<Nilsl> ajo er arbeitet fleißig
<k1l_> das sollte erst mal platz schaffen. danach dann ein "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade" und gucken was das so machen will
<Nilsl> er sagt wieder unerfüllte abhängigkeiten ich soll -f benutzen
<k1l_> beim apt?
<Nilsl> jap
<k1l_> kannst du die ganze meldung mal in nem paste zeigen?
<Nilsl> jo secunde
<Nilsl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25906687/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<k1l_> ja dann entfernen wir noch eben die genannten pakete mit dpkg "sudo dpkg -r linux-image-extra-4.4.0-66-generic linux-image-extra-4.4.0-70-generic linux-image-extra-4.4.0-71-generic linux-image-extra-4.4.0-72-generic linux-image-extra-4.4.0-75-generic linux-image-extra-4.4.0-78-generic linux-image-extra-4.4.0-79-generic linux-image-extra-4.4.0-81-generic"
<Nilsl> ok er arbeitet dran und es gibt viele depmod warnungen aber läuft
<k1l_> danach noch mal den apt update command
<Nilsl> okay
<Nilsl> okay jetzt jammert er noch wegen 3 image dateien ich entfern die auch mal oder?
<k1l_> zeig mal bitte
<Nilsl> jo moment
<Nilsl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25906758/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
#ubuntu-de 2017-11-07
<k1l_> mach mal ein "sudo apt install -f"
<Nilsl> ok er downloaded packete
<Nilsl> Entpacken von linux-image-4.4.0-91-generic (4.4.0-91.114) ... und ein Ladebalken mit 5% ich schätze das dauert etwas
<k1l_> ja da haben sich schon länger kernel angestaut
<Nilsl> Das ich auch nicht einmal kurz geguckt hab was zu tun is wenn /boot voll ist bevor ich das von hand gelöscht hab -.-
<k1l_> einfach mal alte kernel pakete löschen, am besten mit apt, das macht nämlich bessere abhängigkeiten als dpkg
<Nilsl> ja das mit den abhängigkeiten wusst ich nich
<k1l_> eigentlich sollte ubuntu 16.04 schon selber alte kernel rausschmeißen
<Nilsl> vielleicht hab ich da mal vor Jahren bei der installation nen haken falsch gesetz t oder so, naja
<k1l_> ich würde danach diesen code aufrufen, "echo $(dpkg --list | grep linux-image | awk '{ print $2 }' | sort -V | sed -n '/'`uname -r`'/q;p') $(dpkg --list | grep linux-headers | awk '{ print $2 }' | sort -V | sed -n '/'"$(uname -r | sed "s/\([0-9.-]*\)-\([^0-9]\+\)/\1/")"'/q;p') | xargs sudo apt-get -y purge"   
<k1l_> danach nur gucken, dass "linux-generic" noch installiert ist. das hält immer den kernel und header aktuell
<k1l_> du hast aus deinem ubuntu ein tails gemacht. das fummelt leider sehr viel im system rum. evtl liegts daran
<Nilsl> okay mach ich.
<Nilsl> Ja daran mag das liegen. Nutz eigentlich auch tails vom stick. eigentlich wars vielleicht etwas übertrieben hier mit dem ding
<Nilsl> Jo obergut! Läuft wieder vielen vielen vielen dank k1l_ 
<IchGucksLive> Guten morgen Kann man auch mehrere GZ files im terminal auf einmal entpacken ?
<moveax> tar -xzvf *.gz
<IchGucksLive> moveax:  klappt nicht 
<IchGucksLive> tar: access.log.43.gz: Nicht im Archiv gefunden.
<IchGucksLive> für alle 100 archive
<moveax> ah ok
<moveax> suchst du was in den archiven?
<moveax> gunzip *.gz ginge
<moveax> aber wenn du die archive auf was durchsuchen möchtest, bietet sich zum beispiel zgrep an
<moveax> dann musst du nicht erst entpacken und wieder packen
<stevieh> moin. Wo stell ich in Unity denn ein, was für ein Programm fürs Terminal (Ctrl-Alt-T) geöffnet wird? Ich finds gerade nicht
<moveax> stevieh: https://askubuntu.com/questions/133718/how-do-i-unbind-ctrl-alt-t
<le_bot> Title: unity - How do I unbind Ctrl-Alt-T? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<moveax> da müsste der pfad zur terminal applikation drin stehen
<moveax> als im feld "run_command_terminal" analog zur anleitung
<stevieh> hmmm und was ist der "Configuration Editor" auf deutsch? ;_)
<stevieh> gconf editor wohl
<IchGucksLive> moveax:  danke
<stevieh> moveax: supi! Merci! 
<moveax> stevieh: gerne
<stevieh> jetzt müsste ich nur noch verstehen, wie ich in tilix aus einer session ein tile mache
<moveax> tilix kenne ich leider nicht
<stevieh> hiess mal terminix
<moveax> bin schon immer beim gnome-terminal hängen geblieben
<stevieh> das nehm ich erst seit 15 Jahren :-)
<deem> hi. ich hab hier ein seltsames phänomen in 17.10 mit gnome vanilla. drücke ich shift+f9, öffnet das idr mein guake terminal. das tut es aber mit fokus im terminal nicht mehr. jemand ne idee woran das liegt? tastenkombinationen hab ich keine gefunden
<stevieh> hmm... hat einer plan von tilix/terminix? Wie starte ich mit einem script o.ä. ein tilix mit 4 gleichhohen terminals?
<imox> ich habe noch ein ganz altes ubuntu wheezy/sid kann ich das irgendwie updaten? 
<Fuchs> das klingt eher nach Debian als Ubuntu 
<imox> hmmm komisch stimmt das ist aber ein ubuntu 
<imox> ganz sicher
<imox> lsb_release -a
<imox> No LSB modules are available.
<imox> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<imox> Description:	Ubuntu 13.04
<imox> Release:	13.04
<imox> das ist aber ein ubuntu: https://pastebin.com/RQHPSqsn
<le_bot> Title: lsb_release -a No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID: Ubuntu Descripti - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<MadPsymon> https://askubuntu.com/questions/501976/unable-to-upgrade-from-13-04-to-14-04
<le_bot> Title: Unable to upgrade from 13.04 to 14.04 - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<MadPsymon> Schau mal hier
<MadPsymon> Habs nur kurz überflogen, aber wenn du wirklich von 13.04 alle upgrades bis heute machen musst, biste mit einer Datensicherung + neuinstallation deutlich schneller
<deem> hi. ich hab hier ein seltsames phänomen in 17.10 mit gnome vanilla. drücke ich shift+f9, öffnet das idr mein guake terminal. das tut es aber mit fokus im terminal nicht mehr. jemand ne idee woran das liegt? tastenkombinationen hab ich keine gefunden
<Frickelpit> Dann wird wohl dein Terminal Shift+F9 für sich beanspruchen
<deem> Frickelpit: aber genau da hab ich keine tastenkombinationen gefunden. evolution blockt die tastenkombination anscheinend auch
<deem> im terminal entsteht nur ein "2~"
<deem> wi heißt dieses cli tool nochmal um tastendrucke anzuzeigen?
<Frickelpit> xev?
<deem> daran hatte ich gedahct, aber das funktioniert nur in diesem kleinen "event tester" fenster
<deem> oh. nvm
<deem> das ist das tool was ich meinte
<deem> muss ich mir gedanken machen, wenn "xwininfo" mein terminal fenster nicht als fenster erkennt?
<deem> oder liegt das möglicherweiße an wayland?
<stevieh> .oO(gibts das noch unter wayland?)
<deem> mein chromium und telegram fenster kann ich mit xwininfo auswählen, aber das terminal nicht
<deem> evolution lässt sich davon auch nicht auswählen. das wäre immerhin schonmal eine gemeinsamkeit
<Fuchs> vermutlich alles, was mit XWayland laeuft, geht
<Fuchs> der Rest nicht
<deem> und wie kann ich dann sowas debuggen, wenn es wayland nativ benutzt?
<Fuchs> keine Ahnung
<deem> tatsächlich laufen mein terminal und evolution als native wayland anwendung und auch nur die beiden machen die probleme
<leszek> deem: ich denke du musst in gnome global diese tastenkombination setzen, da alles über den wayland compositor laufen muss, sprich in dem fall mutter (der fenstermanager bzw. wayland compositor von gnome)
<Fuchs> ich glaube ich wuerde einfach eine X11 Sitzung empfehlen statt Wayland
<leszek> sprich dein guake kann was auch immer als tastenkombination eingestellt haben, es wird unter wayland nicht gehen, solange mutter nix davon weiß
<deem> leszek: und wie mach ich das?
<deem> leszek: einfach in den settings eine tastenkombination anlegen?
<leszek> deem: wenn guake so etwas nicht in die gnome global einstellungen reinhaut, müsstest du manuell rausfinden ob guake so etwas anbietet als kommando. Falls ja manuelles kommando einfügen in die gnome tastenkombi einstellungen
<leszek> mit kommando meine ich ein kommando was guake dazu veranlasst sich zu zeigen bzw. zu verstecken
<deem> leszek: vielen dank. funktioniert wunderbar
<deem> ist zwar ein sehr unschöner workaround, aber es tut was es soll
<leszek> naja es ist kein workaround, sondern das ist die neue wayland welt
<leszek> alles muss über den wayland compositor laufen
<leszek> das hat klitze kleine nachteile, aber umsomehr vorteile
<leszek> so kann außer dem wayland compositor niemand anders deine tastaturkürzel abfangen oder gar aufzeichnen (sprich keylogger können im hintergrund nicht wirklich laufen)
<passt> In Virtualbox unter dem host 1710 fängt ubuntu zB die Windows-Taste ab obwohl ich die aktuellen GuestAdditions und das aktuelle ExtensionPack installiert habe. Es wird dann von 1710 "Anwendungen anzeigen" aufgerufen. Unter 1604 wurde die Windows/Super-Taste an die Windows VM weitergegeben.
<leszek> passt: liegt ebenfalls an wayland, falls du das per default laufen hast
<passt> Wie kriege ich das unter 1710 mit Gnome so wie vorher eingestellt?
<passt> Ja
<passt> also, eher X wieder laufen lassen?
<leszek> passt: dafür gibts wirklich nur die möglichkeit einfach abzumelden und sich mit der Gnome X11/Xorg Sitzung wieder anzumelden. Ich glaube nicht, dass wenn du die Supertaste/Windowstaste im compositor abstellst, dass er diese weiterleitet. Kann aber sein, da VirtualBox noch in XWayland läuft wenn ich mich nicht komplett irre
<leszek> sprich sobald eine app in xwayland fokus hat sollte wayland alles in diese xwayland sitzung leiten. Aber wie mutter das genau macht, muss ich ehrlich sagen weiß ich nicht
<passt> ok, dann probier ich das gleich mal aus.
<passt> danke :)
<deem> leszek: ich bin auch in der "gnome on xorg" sitzung und trotzdem laufen programme nativ in wayland
<leszek> deem: das sollte aber nicht sein
<leszek> gnome on xorg sollte alles auf xorg laufen
<deem> tut es aber nicht
<leszek> hast du mal neugestartet? Evtl. hat sich gdm verschluckt
<deem> leszek: mehrmals schon, ja
<leszek> dann ist das wohl ein Bug. Kann den jemand anders nachvollziehen?
<deem> oh warte. jetzt ist alles x11
<leszek> ah geht also doch
<deem> vielleicht war das auch der noveau treiber, der mir da dazwischengefunkt hat
<deem> ich hab nämlich gerade den properitären nvidia treiber installiert
<leszek> hmm... kann ich mir zwar nicht vorstellen, aber ja es gibt eine automatische umschaltung auf xorg only sobald der nvidia treiber installiert ist
<deem> vorhin waren aber das terminal und evolution nativ wayland, obwohl das auch schon eine "gnome on xorg" sitzung war
<leszek> das klingt dann immer noch nach einem bug, den man mal genauer untersuchen sollte und ggf. melden sollte
<deem> wenn ich zeit habe, deinstalliere ich den orperitären treiber nochmal und schaue mal, ob ich wieder in so einer "misch-sitzung" lande
<deem> properitären*
<imox> MadPsymon: danke dir aber funktioniert leider nicht 
<imox> also hab jetzt echt viele anleitungen durch aber find nichts wie ich upgraden kann 
<imox> hab gelesen muss erst auf 13.10 aber selbst das klappt nicht mehr
<imox> weiß jemand ob das überhaupt noch geht? 
<dadrc> imox: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades/#Upgrading funktioniert normalerweise gut
<le_bot> Title: EOLUpgrades - Community Help Wiki (at help.ubuntu.com)
<imox> dadrc: klappt leider auch nicht :(
<dadrc> klappt nicht ist immer eine schlechte fehlermeldung
<imox> fidnet keine soruce und da steht nicht mal was von 13.04 das ist alles noch älter
<dadrc> zeig mal deine angepasste sources.list in einem pastebin
<imox> hab jetzt die hier genommen https://gist.github.com/piatra/4e82de4cf9158d73ec49
<le_bot> Title: ubuntu 13.04 sources.list · GitHub (at gist.github.com)
<imox> https://pastebin.com/pyndrEs1
<le_bot> Title: root@ltsp-server:~# apt-get update Hit http://old-releases.ubuntu.com raring Re - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<dadrc> warum sind da mint-quellen drin?
<imox> dadrc: ähh ja stimmt hab einfach nach ubuntu 13.04 source.list gesucht weil meine alte überaupt nicht klappt 
<dadrc> nimm die ausm wiki, ersetz codename durch raring, dann nochmal
<imox> ok klappt jetzt ohne fehler auch dist-upgrade alles aktuell und nu?
<imox> jetzt „sudo do-release-upgrade -d“  ?
<dadrc> -d sollte nicht nötig sein
<imox> https://pastebin.com/zVkfx4Fb
<le_bot> Title: root@ltsp-server:~# sudo do-release-upgrade -d Traceback (most recent call last - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<imox> gleiche ergebnis auch ohne -d 
<dadrc> LC_ALL=en_US.UTF-8 LANG=en_US.UTF-8 LANGUAGE=en_US.UTF-8 sudo do-release-upgrade
<imox> No new release found
<imox> dadrc: jetzt noch ne idee ;) ? 
<dadrc> dann probier -d, sonst halt neu installieren =)
<imox> neu installieren ist grad kein weg 
<imox> :( 
<imox> -d genau das gleiche also dann gibts keine möglichkeit mehr? 
<dadrc> du kannst den debianway probieren
<deem> imox: hast du mal versucht zuerst auf 13.10 zu gehen?
<imox> ja
<dadrc> der ist aber explizit nicht empfohlen und wenn es kaputtgeht, wird es gebastel
<imox> nene das läuft als vm habs gecloned also geht nichts kaputt
<deem> imox: du musst ja nur auf 14.04 kommen. von da kannst du ja wieder dne ubuntu-way nehmen
<imox> ja dann probiere ich mal den debian wegg
<imox> aber was ist der debian way ^^?
<Frickelpit> sources.list anpassen und dann per dist-upgrade
<imox> und welche source list soll ich da nehmen? 
<Frickelpit> du hast 13.04?
<imox> ja
<Frickelpit> funktionieren die historischen Paketquellen nicht mehr, um auf 13.10 zu kommen?
<imox> leider nein 
<Frickelpit> wirklich getestet?
<imox> ja
<imox> mit dadrc zusammen
<dadrc> imox: naja, in deiner sources.list die nächste version eintragen und dann apt-get dist-upgrade
<imox> ok ich versuchs mal 
<Frickelpit> raring einfach mit saucy tauschen, wenn die Quellen noch da sind, sollte das mit einem dist-upgrade evtl. funktionieren.
<dadrc> dafür ist ja old-releases da
<imox> saucy klappt gar nicht mehr 
<imox> ok sieht gut aus mit den repos von 13.10 klappt das erstmal 
<imox> ich verusche den cancel befehl für alle user freizuschalten habe hierzu den Limit aus der authenticated policy zur default kopiert und authtype und require user rausgenommen aber es klappt immer noch nicht. noch ne idee? https://pastebin.com/P31caHs5
<le_bot> Title: LogLevel debug MaxLogSize 0 # Allow remote access Port 631 Listen /var/run/c - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<imox> dadrc: ubuntu updated immer noch zu 13.10 aber sieht bisher ganz gut aus :) 
<dadrc> na dann
<imox> dadrc: ne idee wegen dem cups ;) ? 
<dadrc> ne, außer der configdatei weiß ich von cups nichts
<ghostcube> imox: <Limit Cancel-Job CUPS-Authenticate-Job>
<ghostcube>     Order deny,allow
<ghostcube>   </Limit>
<ghostcube> ja und wer darf?  
<imox> bei <Limit Create-Job Print-Job Print-URI Validate-Job> steht doch auch nichts anderes? 
<imox> demnach ging ich jetzt davon aus dass dann alle dürfen 
<NTQ> Ich habe mehrere crash-Reports in /var/crash, die scheinbar nicht von whoopsie gesendet werden. Kann ich das irgendwie manuell starten? whoopsie und apport daemon laufen schon.
<NTQ> Abgesehen davon gibt es bei mir den Punkt Systemeinstellungen -> Sicherheit & Datenschutz nicht, wie es hier im Wiki steht: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Apport/#Konfiguration
<le_bot> Title: Apport › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<NTQ> Den Punkt "Privatsphäre" gibt es zwar, aber da steht so gar nichts über Apport oder überhaupt irgendwelche Fehlerberichte.
<imox> https://pastebin.com/82UpnteW
<le_bot> Title: root@ltsp-server:~# nano /etc/apt/sources.list Die Anwendung command-not-found - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<imox> kann mir jemand sagen was das fürn fehler ist? ich glaueb das liegt an diesen locals oder tzdata. ich kapiers auch einach nicht was man da machen soll. hab schon alles gemacht was ich so bei google gefunden haben aber nichts klappt
<ghostcube> ehm ja das sagt dir doch nur dass du kein nano installiert hast
<Frickelpit> Description:    Ubuntu 13.10
<imox> hmm stimmt ^^ aber das mit den locales nervt trotzdem ^^
<imox> Frickelpit: ja? 
<Frickelpit> nimm halt vi, der sollte ja wohl drauf sein
<ghostcube> dpkg-reconfigure locales  
<ghostcube> sagt was?
<Frickelpit> ghostcube: umlauts are evil!
<ghostcube> :D
<imox> ghostcube: https://pastebin.com/5SvfRLZH
<le_bot> Title: dpkg-reconfigure locales perl: warning: Setting locale failed. perl: warning: - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<imox> und bei nano kommt immer „Speicherzugriffsfehler (Speicherabzug geschrieben)“
<Frickelpit> ich würd da ja nicht groß rumfummeln mit den locales und erstmal auf eine noch unterstützte Version gehen
<imox> Frickelpit: bin ich grad dabei
<ghostcube> export LC_ALL=C  nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<ghostcube> mach mal
<imox> bash: export: `/etc/apt/sources.list': not a valid identifier
<imox> ghostcube: hmm ?
<Frickelpit> nimm mal LANG=C nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<imox> yo das geht
<imox> cool
<imox> und wie setzte ich das jetzt als default ^^? 
<Frickelpit> mach erstmal das Upgrade
<ghostcube> .bashrc
<imox> wenn ich auf 14.10 bin 
<imox> kann ich dann direkt auf 17.10 ? 
<Frickelpit> 14.04
<Frickelpit> 14.10 ist auch EOL
<imox> ahh fuck ich geh grad auf 14.10 
<imox> wie eol? 
<Frickelpit> 14.04 ist eine LTS
<imox> ahhh
<Frickelpit> 14.10 nicht
<ghostcube> 16.04 is lts
<imox> ok
<ghostcube> was machst du da eigentlich o.O
<imox> na updaten ^^
<Frickelpit> imox: warum eigentlich keine Neuinstallation?
<imox> bzw. upgraden
<stevieh> .oO(sich die Zeit vertreiben)
<imox> weil da irgendwelche leute so viel gemacht haben. irgendwelch pfade fix gesetzt und was weiß ich was. ich bin grad dabei ne neue software zu schreiben wenn die fertig ist kann der ganze mist da wegn aber dazu brauch ich noch nen halbes jahr. ich saß schon mal 3 tage und habs versucht das nachzuabuen aberi mmer ging irgendwas nicht. 
<imox> also ist nicht auf meinem mist gewachsen muss das nur ausbaden :( 
<Frickelpit> Sowas dokumentiert man für gewöhnlich
<ghostcube> und du glaubst mit hardlinks geht das upgradne gut?
<ghostcube> o.O
<ghostcube> irgendwie hab ich das gefühl dass wird nich gehen
<imox> Frickelpit: ach echt? sag an.. wurde aber nicht und ich hab jetzt das vergnügen
<imox> ghostcube: was fpr hardlinks?
<Frickelpit> imox: Ja, man kann auch im nachhinein dokumentieren, dauert zwar länger aber es geht.
<Frickelpit> Muss man nur strukturiert rangehen
<imox> Frickelpit: hast es nicht kapiert oder? ich habs nicht hinbekommen das system umzuziehen. aslo wenn ich selbst nicht mal weiß wie es geht wie soll ich da dokumentieren? 
<stevieh> dann wird es nach so nem update auch nicht gehen
<imox> das probiere ich aber gerade 
<Frickelpit> frische Installation in einer VM zum Vergleich und dann Stück für Stück das System durchgehen. Bäm
<Frickelpit> Muss man nur wollen, Zeit scheint dafür ja genug da zu sein.
<imox> Frickelpit: wie schon gesagt nein habe ich versucht und ich hab kein nerv mehr dazu 
<NTQ> Ich hab ein Verzeichnis mit vielen Unterverzeichnisses, von denen jedes einem anderen User gehört, aber alle gehören zur selben Gruppe. Jetzt hätte ich gerne einen Nutzer X, der im Gegensatz zu allen anderen Usern in alle diese Verzeichnisse schreiben kann. Allerdings sollen erstellte Dateien auch dem User gehören, in dessen Verzeichnis sie erstellt wurde. Ist sowas möglich, ohne dass man nachträglich chown oder ähnliches mac
<Frickelpit> imox: dann sollte es ein anderer machen, denn durch die Aktualisierungen wird es nicht besser. Was wenn die Bastelei durch neuere Pakete auf die Nase fällt?
<stevieh> NTQ: spontan würde ich sagen: nein. 
<imox> Frickelpit: shcon klar deswegen ist das nen clone von der vm ;) und jetzt bitte keine schlau schlau anmerkungen. das kann kein anderer machen weil das der laden meiner mutter ist und da ist nichts anderes bezahlbar weil ich nichts koste 
<Frickelpit> Kein Geld für IT ist kein Argument, sorry
<imox> Frickelpit: doch ist es
<imox> Frickelpit: klugscheißerrei ist kein argument - sorry
<Frickelpit> Das hat mit Klugscheißen nichts zu tun, das sind ernst gemeinte Ratschläge von jemanden, der in dem Bereich tätig ist. Aber nun genug offtopic.
<jokrebel> oO ...  
<jokrebel> imox: nach 4 Jahren fällt Dir auf. dass Deiner Mutter ihr Ubuntu auf einer hoffnungslos veralteten Version hängt? Sorry - hab den ganzen Backlog noch nicht geschafft
<imox> Frickelpit: 1.) bin ich selbst entwickler ;) 2) bist du nicht in dem bereieich tätig weil du vermutlich in normalen firmen arbeitest der laden von meiner mutter ist nen bioladen der so oder so eher zugemacht werden sollte weil der akutell mit 0 oder minus läuft. es geht nur darum den ausverkaufen richtig zu machen sonst ist ne menge geld weg. udn später den dann wieder aufmchen 2) schreibe ich gerade ne software die die ganez frickellösunge
<imox> ablöst also bin ich ja schon dabei das abzuschaffen. es geht mir grad nur mal auf nen ubuntu zu kommen was ich auch mal updaten kann etc. 
<imox> jokrebel: ich habe mich dadrum nie wirklch gekümmert. ich habe das jetzt erst alles übernommen und räume gerade auf 
<jokrebel> 17:34:03       imox | Frickelpit: wie schon gesagt nein habe ich versucht und ich hab kein nerv mehr dazu    <--- passt jetzt nicht so ganz zu der Verweigerungshaltung einfach (notfalls derweil parallel) eine frische Installation aufzusetzen. Eine Upgrade-orgie von nem Ubuntu aus 2013 mittels gar nicht mehr gepflegten jistorischen Quellen ... kann man machen wenn man gern spielt und Zeit hat, weil es max.
<jokrebel> zu 33% überhaupt _einigermaßen_ klappen wird
<stevieh> und wieso will man das dann überhaupt noch updaten?
<jokrebel> die ganzen "Kleinigkeiten" die dann trotzdem nicht gehn gar nicht erwähnt!
<imox> jokrebel: arrrgggg ich wollt nur updaten weil ich nichts installieren konnte usw. und mich das voll annervt
<imox> ehrlich gesagt kostet mich das diskutieren hier grad mehr zeit als ich an dem server verschwende ;) 
<imox> ich hab gradn ne clone von der vm die update ich gerade und dann werd ich sehen und wenn nicht dann halt nicht
<stevieh> na, dann arbeite mal am Server weiter :-)
<imox> der arbeitet alleine ;) 
<k1l_> imox: wenn, dann solltest du 14.04 als ziel anpeilen. 14.10 bringt dich nicht aus der EOL hölle raus
<imox> 14.10 war vorhin falsch hatte 14.04 gestartet
<imox> und upgradet gerade
<k1l_> langrfristig klingt das aber eher nach "mit ordentlichem setup neu aufsetzen"
<imox> bisher siehts sehr gut aus 
<imox> LEUTE könnt ihr mal bitte aufhören immer sowas hier zu sagen? k1l_ wenn du mitlesen würdest hättest du gelesen dass das der plan ist, ABER ich muss dazu erstmal mit der anderen software fergig werden und da arbetie ich grad schon jeden 2 tag dran. das dauert halt soabld ich damit fertig bin kommt der ganz misst da weg und alles wird neu gemacht dann wird das so auch nicht mehr gebraucht aber bis dahin läuft das jetzt noch so weiter. 
<stevieh> aber die ganze Software für 13.xx gibts doch noch in den old releases...
<imox> das artet hier schon wieder aus eh ^^ ich wollte doch nur wissen wie die locals richtig setze
<imox> stevieh: hä? wovon redest du
<jokrebel> ...na dann - EOL wird hier eh nicht supportet...
<imox> jokrebel: liest du mal richtig. ich hatte mich verschriebne mit 14.10 ich upgrade gerade auf 14.04 
<k1l_> imox: mir ging es auch eher um so aussagen von dir wie "da haben schon $leute pfade verändert" etc. das würde ich halt so wenig anfassen wie nötig weil das zig mal mehr arbeit ist die vielen "speziallösungen" erst zu verstehen und zu verfolgen.
<jokrebel> ++
<imox> k1l_: davon rede ich doch die ganze zeit warum ich das nicht neu aufsetzen aknn ;) 
<ghostcube> mal doof gefragt, was soll da denn drauf laufen?
<ghostcube> en warenwirtschaftssystem?
<ghostcube> oder was soll das werden?
<k1l_> iirc nen kassensystem
<imox> yoa aber sperzielles 
<ghostcube> was? kassensystem oder WW?
<imox> beides 
<imox> nicht auf den biobereich abgestimmt 
<imox> und so wie das aufgebaut ist
<ghostcube> ah und das möchtest du natürlich selbst machen?
<ghostcube> ich würd das ja lassen und was kaufen
<ghostcube> nurn tip von mir, in bezug aus kassensicherungsverordnung von heute :)
<stevieh> ne biokasse. ey.
<imox> ghostcube: nope kaufen keine option gibts so auch nicht. haben hier jetzt auch noch 10 andere bioläden gefunden die die kasse dann abkaufen. ist schon alles unter dach und fach. und biooffice die die einzige kasse haben ide auch nicht alles kann was wir bruachen hat sogar interesse an uns ;) bzw. an der kasse dann. ich schreib die auch nicht alleine sind zu zweit ;) 
<imox> hab mich damit lange beschäftigt aber es gibt wirklich nichts zu kaufen 
<imox> dass ist ja das problem 
<ghostcube> du willst mir jetzt erzählen es gäb kein kassensystem aufm markt dass deine problematik abdeckt?
<ghostcube> überleg bevor du tippst
<imox> ghostcube: ja ist so 
<ghostcube> sorry das is blödsinn
<imox> doch 
<imox> weils damit schon losgeht dass von den 5 größten lieferanten die daten autoamtisch eingelesen werden müssen
<imox> und das ist kein standardt 
<imox> ghostcube: sorry meine mutter ist seit 20 jahre im biogeschäft und mit dem chef von Terra siet jahren im gespräch udn das ist der größte lieferrant für bio pordukte und die haben das gleiche problem, dass extrem viele läden das nicht haben 
<imox> ich rede nicht von ner warenwirtschaft mit kasse 
<ghostcube> guckst du im offtopic
<imox> brauch ich nicht es gibt nichts
<imox> ist mein ernst komm her schaus dir an wenn du mir ne software zeigst die jetzt keine 20-50k kostet sondern normal bezahlbar ist und die alles kann geb ich ik dir 2k auf die hand
<jokrebel> imox: Und? ein Upgrade nach 14.04 ist trotzdem schon Jahre EOL
<imox> ok
<imox> also nur weil ich jetzt 14.04 habe was ich nicht updaten kann willst mir jetzt mit ndem scheiss local problem helfen was damit absolut nichts zu tun hat? einfach nur aus priinzip
<imox> super danke 
<imox> geile einstelleung 
<k1l_> 14.04 hat noch support
<imox> k1l_:  jokrebel  meint nein 
<k1l_> 14.04 ist LTS und hat 5 jahre support auf main und restricted repos.
<ghostcube> 14.04. hat bis februar 2019 support
<jokrebel> imox: 14.04 ist noch im Support, aber hat alles was man mal nach 14.04 upgraden _konnte_ längst nicht mehr. Sprich! Wärst Du schon auf 14.04 ok - alles andere ist gefrickel
<imox> jokrebel: das upgrade läuft gerade was willst du denn? 
<imox> ok ich denke genug jetzt oder ;) also meine einzige bitte wäre mir zu helfen dieses lcoals problem zu lösen und nicht mehr alles andere ist ja jetzt in ordnung. 
<jokrebel> du hast kein 14.04 ... Du willst willst ein noch älteres non LTS (was seit Jahren EOL und EOS ist) nun auf das grade noch supportete 14.04LTS hochzeihn. Das ist ein himmelweiter Unterschied zu "ich habe ein 14.04 LTS"
<ghostcube> jokrebel: das is sein kleinstes problem
<imox> und dann noch andere frage: wenn ich z.b. wie jetzt ein upgrade starte was einfach ewig dauert. ich aber los muss kann ich irgendwie später an die session wieder anknüpfen, sodass ich danach noch sehen kann wies weitergeht mit dem upgrade oder ob das fertig ist? 
<ghostcube> du hast das upgrade aus nem x gestartet?
<ghostcube> ernsthaft?
<jokrebel> ohne screen oder tmux? oO
<k1l_> imox: das do-release-upgrade läuft selber in einem screen
<imox> k1l_: ich bin grad mit ssh drauf
<imox> ghostcube: ja wieso nicht? 
<k1l_> imox: see https://serverfault.com/a/427008
<le_bot> Title: How do I reattach to Ubuntu Server's 'do-release-upgrade' process? - Server Fault (at serverfault.com)
<k1l_> <k1l_> imox: see https://serverfault.com/a/427008
<le_bot> Title: How do I reattach to Ubuntu Server's 'do-release-upgrade' process? - Server Fault (at serverfault.com)
<Bambus> q
#ubuntu-de 2017-11-08
<czd> hi welche backup software empfehlt ihr?
<leszek> backintime nutze ich schon seit Jahren. Klappt gut. Macht inkrementelle Backups und man kann die Backups auch normal ohne die Software benutzen bzw. darauf zugreifen
<k1l> czd: kommt drauf an was man wie sichern will.
<k1l> !backup
<le_bot> Informationen zu Backup finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Backup
<Frickelpit> rsync
<czd> k1l es gibt soooo viele programme.., home verzeichnis und andere dateien 
<k1l> czd: ja, es gibt auch zig verschiedene methoden. einfach nur die wichtigsten daten sichern (mit nextcloud, mit rsync script, dejadub etc) oder ganze images machen oder snapshots (auf dateisystem ebene mit neuen dateisystemen)......
<czd> bis jetzt nutze ich Déjà Dup
<LetoThe2nd> rdiff-backup. und brain1.0
<czd> schau mir mal "back in time" an
<czd> leszek Danke :)
<leszek> czd: backintime nutzt rsync im hintergrund und kann so eingestellt werden, dass wenn ich meine externe festplatte anschließe der automatisch ein update ausführt (zumindest auf KDE Plasma)
<leszek> also update des backups
<czd> leszek cool, verwende auch kde :-D 
<czd> bin übrigens begeistert vom neuen kubuntu 8-) danke!
<doev> Hallo. Was brauche ich, um mit einem Ubuntu einen lokalen DNS-Server zu "replizieren"?
<doev> zunächst soll der Ubuntu-Server die gleichen Antworten geben wie der andere DNS-Server.
<Frickelpit> entweder einen bind oder du nimmst dnsmasq, der unbekannte anfragen weitergibt
<doev> später sollen bestimmte Anfragen/Antworten  angepasst werden.
<nagetier> also willst du vorerst einen forwarder, wenn ich das richtig verstehe, dieser muss sich dann aber später umkonfigurieren lassen.. also nicht einen reinen forwarder
<doev> denke schon
<nagetier> Glaube den kann man sich auch mal ansehen - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unbound_(DNS_Server)
<doev> ok , danke
<nagetier> würde mich da auch einfach mal mehr einlesen, da sich dann solche Fragen erübrigen
<stevieh> moin, ich hab ne Frage zu tilix: wie schaff ich das, da mit einem Script ein Fenster mit 4 gleich hohen ssh logins aufzumachen?
<Frickelpit> in dem du clusterssh nimmst
<nagetier> doev: bind kann das alles, kann imo privat aber etwas überdimensioniert sein
<stevieh> Frickelpit: schade. Ich find tilix eigentlich sehr hybsch
<stevieh> na, ich frag mal bei tilix nach. 
<Frickelpit> stevieh: ich kenn tilix jetzt nicht aber sowas kann man auch mit tmux hinbekommen
<stevieh> ok, das könnte auch ne alternative sein, wobei so ein wenig grafik aussenrum ist schon schick, z.B. wegen Scrollbalken
<Frickelpit> ich hab hier terminator in Benutzung, der kann auch horizontal und vertikal teilen
<stevieh> uh, das sieht einen Tacken mächtiger aus als Tilix
<dadrc> terminator ist voll gut
<dadrc> ist das gnome-terminal in einem ordentlichen wrapper
<stevieh> hmm... da ist die Bildlaufleiste transparent... sicher noch ein Rest von irgendwann...
<stevieh> sehr geil. 
<stevieh> Danke für den Tip
<stevieh> gibt ja fast keinen grund, warum man den nicht als standard terminal nimmt.
<Frickelpit> stevieh: da musste nichtmal viel für tun. Ich habs hier mit 17.10 in Benutzung und bei Strg+Alt+T geht es auf
<stevieh> ja, ich denk auch. Hab das zwar alles gestern mit tilix gemacht, aber das sieht besser aus
<tobias__> hey, wie kann ich einen apt public key hinzufügen, welcher auf keyserver.ubuntu.com nicht vorhanden ist?
<Frickelpit> in dem du einen Server nimmst, wo er vorhanden ist oder ihn aus einer Datei importierst
<tobias__> hab ihn auf github gefunden danke!
<Frickelpit> np
<stevieh> hmm.. wo sage ich den Terminator, dass er in ner anderen grösse als 80x24 starten soll?
<Frickelpit> Window State
<Frickelpit> unter Preferences - Global
<stevieh> da kann ich aber keine Werte angeben? sondern nur aus "normal|maximiert|..." auswählen?
<Frickelpit> jo
<stevieh> wo merkt sich denn wer, wo ein neues Terminator fenster liegt?
<stevieh> gnome-terminal fängt links oben an, wenn da leer ist. terminator landet jetzt stur an einer position, wo es wohl irgendwann mal war.
<stevieh> vor allem, wenn ich mehrere öffne, dann sind die auch alle an der gleichen position...
<NTQ> Ich hab hier einen Prozess im Terminal über ssh laufen, der zwar noch läuft, aber mit STRG+Z nicht pausiert werden möchte. Ich wollte ihn eigentlich mit disown vom Terminal trennen, sodass er weiter läuft, wenn ich das Terminal schließe. Da er nicht auf die Tastenkombination reagiert, wie kann ich es sonst machen?
<stevieh> ihn nochmal im screen starten ist nicht machbar?
<DaVu> stevieh: hilft dir das? https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/CCSM_Fensterverwaltung/#Fenster-platzieren
<le_bot> Title: CCSM Fensterverwaltung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<stevieh> das könnte sogar sein
<NTQ> stevieh: hm, doch, theoretisch auch, aber da er gerade eine Datenbank migriert, wollte ich ihn nicht hart abbrechen. Auch wenn er inkrementelles Migrieren unterstützt, hab ich dabei Bauchschmerzen.
<stevieh> DaVu: tja, das ist so schon an. Wie gesagt, bei gnome-terminal ist das auch so, aber bei terminator wohl nicht
<DaVu> hm....war nur gerade so das erste was ich gefunden habe ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<stevieh> ok, merci ;-)
<sash_> Alles was Terminator kann, kann ja eigentlich auch tmux, nech?
<tobias__> \leave
<p01nt3r> guten abend. ich versuche gerade krampfhaft, werte aus einer schleife in _EINER_ yad-form zu verarbeiten. wie macht man das?
<p01nt3r> ziel ist folgendes: dateien, die über einen starter an ein script übergeben werden, sollen per schleife in einer yad-form angezeigt werden.
<Lengsdorfer> Hallo. Ich habe hier eine 4TB Platte, die luks veschlüsselt ist. In dem luks ist eine fs4 partition. Wenn ich nun die PLatte mounte, dann funktioniert alles wie gedacht, allerdings zeigt mount, dass das volume, im Gegensatz zu den anderen Platten, mit Option 'stripe=8192' gemounted ist. Ist das bedenklich?
<tomreyn> Lengsdorfer: was ist fs4?
<Lengsdorfer> ext4 natürlich, ist schon spät:)
<tomreyn> ah okay. dann hätte ich noch zu meckern: platten kann man nicht mounten, nur dateisysteme, die beim mounten über tiefer liegende block device layer (z.b. partitionen) angesprochen werden.
<tomreyn> die stripe size wird, wenn nicht explizit angegben, soweit ich mich erinnere bei ext4 automatisch beim erstellen des dateisysstems anhand der block device-größe gesetzt
<tomreyn> bei automatischer zuweisung weist 8192 auf ein relativ großes dateisystem hin, ich glaub das müsste in den terabytes sein.
<tomreyn> äh nee moment ich hab das mit block size verwechselt, das war blödsinn. strip size bezieht sich auf ein darunter liegendes raid.
<tomreyn> "stripe-width" heißt der ext4 parameter, nicht "stripe"
<tomreyn> ansonsten gibt's auch noch 'stride', was aber wieder ne andere bedeutung hat
#ubuntu-de 2017-11-09
<passt> Wie kann ich unter 1710 die automatische Druckererkennung abschalten?
<dadrc> passt: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2330752&p=13518988#post13518988 sollte das sein, was du suchst
<le_bot> Title: [SOLVED] disable printer discovering in 16.04 (at ubuntuforums.org)
<passt> Danke. Ja, damit sind die automatisch erkannten Drucker wieder verschwunden. Aber sobald ich einen Drucker neu manuell hinzufüge, werden alle Drucker wieder angezeigt. Kann man das noch irgendwie unterbinden?
<dadrc> passt: weiß ich nicht, sorry.
<stevieh> argl. mein gnome online account manager sagt, dass meine Anmeldedaten zu google abgelaufen sind, aber er lässt mich nicht neu anmelden. ... 
<leszek> account entfernen und neu anlegen sollte funktionieren
<stevieh> ne, eben leider nicht
<stevieh> Er sagt immer "Zugangsinformationen abgelaufen" und ich kann aber nix sinnvolles machen.
<stevieh> und dann kommt noch eine Fehlermeldung, wenn ich versuche, das Konto zu löschen, dass er das im Gnome Schlüsselbund nicht schafft.
<leszek> stevieh: dann mal manuell versuchen im Schlüsselbund den Schlüssel zu löschen
<stevieh> leszek: ich seh da nur irgendwas mit Gnome2 schlüsseln...
<leszek> hmm... dann weiß ich leider nicht weiter
<stevieh> hmm... strange.
<leszek> stevieh: vielleicht hilft ja das hier: https://askubuntu.com/questions/245652/cant-delete-facebook-and-google-in-online-accounts-where-is-the-config-file-fo
<le_bot> Title: empathy - Can't delete Facebook and Google in Online Accounts! Where is the config file for Ubuntu Online Accounts located? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<stevieh> das schaue ich mir nachher mal an. Danke
<Lengsdorfer> Hallo. Ich habe hier eine 4TB Platte, die luks veschlüsselt ist. In dem luks ist eine ext4 partition, also eine recht große partition. Wenn ich nun die PLatte mounte, dann funktioniert alles wie gedacht, allerdings zeigt mount, dass das volume, im Gegensatz zu den anderen Platten, mit Option 'stripe=8192' gemounted ist. Ist das bedenklich?
<k1l> hab das noch nie gesehen. ist das was besonderes setup?
<stevieh> leszek: danke übrigens, hat geholft.
<k1l> Lengsdorfer: https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/filesystems/ext4.txt  hier steht das es angibt wieviele blöcke mballoc auf einmal nimmt
<leszek> :)
<Lengsdorfer> k1l, ja, das hatte ich auch schon gesehen. Mich sorgt, das die Option 'von selbst' auftaucht.
<k1l> Lengsdorfer: könnte mit luks und dem lvm kram zusammenhängen. hab hier gerade kein system zum gegenchecken
<frostschutz> Lengsdorfer, tune2fs -l?
<doev> hi. can ich sehen ob ein bestimmtes tool läuft? in meinem Fall badblocks. ps -a |grep badblocks hat es nicht gemacht.
<Lengsdorfer> frostschutz, öh, werde ich probieren, wenn ich heut abend wieder vor dem Ding sitze. thx
<k1l> badblocks ist kein hintergrundprogramm. d.h. wenn du das terminal zu machst stoppt das programm
<doev> k1l, ne geht um eine NAS die Festplatten testet. Will wissen, ob da badblocks läuft.
<k1l> doev: dann frag mal die jungs von dem support des OS, was da auf dem nas läuft. hier ist das ubuntu spezifischer support.
<doev> k1l, stimmt schon, aber ps oder top ist doch überall gleich.
<starter> welchen Partitionstabellentyp sollte ich in GParted für einen Datenträger wählen, den ich mit ext4 formatieren möchte?
<ppq> starter, "msdos" wenn die platte nicht zu groß ist. ab ein paar TB gibt's da wohl probleme, habe die genaue grenze gerade nicht im kopf.
<ppq> starter, aber wenn du die eh nur im linux nutzt, ist gpt auch ok
<ppq> keine ahnung ob windows ext4 auf GPT kann
<leszek> GPT auch, wenn  man nicht mit primären und logischen Partitionen rum hantieren will
<starter> sind nur 500GB, dann ist wohl msdos ok.
<ppq> jo, dann spielt es keine rolle.
<starter> gibt nur eine Partition
<starter> https://imgur.com/a/RpKfm: zeigt die Rechte der System-HD. Wieso kann ich als normaler User trotzdem Dateien ändern?
<k1l> das ist ja nur /
<starter> ?
<k1l> und dateirechte werden beim mounten gesetzt. ein user, der rechte hat sachen zu mounten kann somit auch daten verändern bei dem was er gemountet hat
<ppq> nur bei ntfs/fat und so. ansonsten sind die dateirechte dateisystemeigenschaften
<ppq> bei / wirds ja eher ein vernünftiges fs sein :)
<k1l> ähm ja. aber auch da ist das nur eine mount frage. der merkt sich ja nicht "der ppq am computer X darf hier nur sachen ändern".
<k1l> starter: was ist denn das eigentliche problem?
<ppq> k1l, doch klar, per UID halt, zb 1000.
<k1l> ja, und user 1000 am nächsten rechner darf das dann beim mounten auch :) oder per live usb
<ppq> jo
<ppq> starter, pack doch mal die ausgaben der beiden befehle "ls -l /" und "groups" in einen pastebin. ersteres zeigt dir besitzer und besitzergruppe, letzteres in welchen gruppen dein aktueller user ist
<starter> eigentlich ist das Problem, daß es bei der neu hinzugefügten Platte Rechteprobleme gibt. Wie muß ich die rechte setzen, daß die sich wie die systemplatte verhält?
<k1l> starter: als systemplatte macht das doch keinen sinn. du willst die doch sicher als datenplatte nutzen, oder?
<k1l> oder läuft da jetzt das system drauf?
<starter> ist nur für daten
<k1l> und wohin hast du die jetzt gemountet?
<ppq> einfach die rechte passend setzen und gut
<ppq> chmod/chown
<starter> ist automatisch im nautilus aufgelistet
<k1l> ich würde es per fstab nach /mnt/irgendeinordner mounten. fertig ist die laube
<k1l> oder nach /media/irgendeinordner wenn der auch auf dem desktop etc angezeigt werden soll
<ppq> die rechte muss man halt trotzdem noch fixen, unabhängig von mounten, ist doch ext4
<k1l> nach /media mounten, einmal rechte anpassen, fertig
<ppq> jo
<k1l> in fstab eintragen
<starter> muß noch etwas das rtfm praktizieren.
#ubuntu-de 2017-11-10
<passt> kann mir jemand ein Programm für Ubuntu nennen, mit denen ich das Bilddateiformat heic öffnen und am besten konvertieren kann?
<passt> ok, das Format heißt eigentlich heif. 
<dadrc> Angeblich kann eom das
<passt> Leider nein, die Version 1.18.2 von Eye of MATE erkennt das Format nicht.
<dadrc> Dann sieht's schlecht aus, außer Apple nutzt das niemand produktiv
<passt> Ist heif das Dateiformat für die kurzen Videoschnipsel beim Iphone?
<leszek> ist das nicht einfach nen umbenanntes mov oder mkv oder irgendwie? 
<leszek> sprich ein mpv oder so sollte das abspielen können
<martin_linux> guten Tag
<martin_linux> jemand hier der mir bei einem Grafikkarten Problem weiterhelfen kann ??
<ghostcube> einfach problem erklären
<ghostcube> der rest findet sich, oder auch nit
<martin_linux> ach so ja sry bin neu hier. Habe Linux Mint 18.2 und egal ob mit meiner Nvidia oder Intel ich habe immer Video Tearing. Wie kriege ich das weg?
<Frickelpit> Linux Mint ist aber kein ubuntu
<martin_linux> basiert doch auf ubuntu oder ??
<Frickelpit> Mag sein, ist aber keins. ;)
<ghostcube> wird aber nit supportes
<ghostcube> t
<martin_linux> wie meinst du das ?? wie soll ich das verstehen ??
<ghostcube> naja, das hier ist ein ubuntu support channel, für alles was mit buntu aufhört. da is mint nich dabei
<ghostcube> Official support channel is #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<martin_linux> ahh ok danke. sry das wusste ich nicht.
<martin_linux> also was deutsches haben die nicht ?? 
<ghostcube> keine ahnung
<ghostcube> ich frag mich eh immer warum man nich ubuntu oder eins der anderen nimmt sondern mint
<moveax_> re
<Frickelpit> ghostcube: Haben sich die Debian-Leute damals bestimmt auch gefragt, als Ubuntu kam.^^
<ghostcube> da wars einfach old vs new
<ghostcube> :D
<martin_linux> bei ubuntu gefällt mir das nicht mit unity
<Frickelpit> Ist ja jetzt Geschichte
<ghostcube> nimmste halt kde
<ghostcube> oder gnome 3?  was is jetzt dran?
<Frickelpit> Gnome ist wieder default
<moveax_> i3 ginge auch
<ghostcube> kde mit plasma 5 is mega flowig
<Frickelpit> prinzipiell geht alles
<moveax_> ^
<martin_linux> mhh läuft es denn stabiler als linux mint ??
<ghostcube> ^^
<Frickelpit> martin_linux: gerne die Diskussion nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic verlagern
<martin_linux> ok entschuldigung
<ubuntu_martin> servus. da bin ich wieder. diesmal mit ubuntu mate ^
<ubuntu_martin> ich bräuchte bitte Hilfe bei meinem Tearing.
<ubuntu_martin> könnte mir da jemand helfen ?? habe zwar schon im Internet geschaut aber da muss ich was in der xconf oder so umschreiben bin aber neu bei linux
<DaVu> ubuntu_martin: Tearing....NVidia Karte?
<DaVu> wenn ja, welche?
<ubuntu_martin> 540m
<DaVu> welchen Treiber verwendest du?
<ubuntu_martin> 384.90
<DaVu> und wo tritt das Tearing genau auf? Bei der Bedienung von Ubuntu oder beim schauen von Videos?
<ubuntu_martin> bei beidem 
<DaVu> hm, ok. und vsync kannst du nicht aktivieren?
<ubuntu_martin> also über den settings manager ist sync to VBlank an und sync ti the display steht auto da
<DaVu> wenn ich mir das so anschaue: http://www.nvidia.com/Download/driverResults.aspx/123918/en-us
<le_bot> Title: NVIDIA DRIVERS Linux x64 (AMD64/EM64T) Display Driver (at www.nvidia.com)
<DaVu> ah...verlesen
<DaVu> Steht doch drin
<DaVu> Ich dachte die Karte wird von dem Treiber nicht unterstützt
<DaVu> mein Fehler. Entschuldigung
<ubuntu_martin> KEIN DING 
<DaVu> Dann bin ich gerade ein wenig ratlos. 
<ubuntu_martin> im internet habe ich irgendwas auf englisch gefunden gehabt wo drinn stand ich soll über die konsole was in der xserver datei oder so ändern einen eintrag
<DaVu> hast du den Link noch?
<ubuntu_martin> muss ich mal schauen 
<ubuntu_martin> https://askubuntu.com/questions/760712/how-do-i-remove-screen-tearing-in-16-04-with-nvidia-gtx-960-m
<le_bot> Title: graphics - How do I remove screen tearing in 16.04 with nvidia GTX 960 M? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<ubuntu_martin> aber mein englisch ist jetzt nicht soooo gut 
<DaVu> hast du den Befehl von der ersten Antwort mal getestet?
<DaVu> nvidia-settings --assign CurrentMetaMode="nvidia-auto-select +0+0 { ForceFullCompositionPipeline = On }"
<ubuntu_martin> ja 
<DaVu> hat nicht geholfen?
<ubuntu_martin> ne leider nicht oder muss ich sudo davor schreiben ??
<DaVu> solange du keine Fehlermeldung bekommst, sollte es so ok sein
<DaVu> Geht halt in dem Problem auch um eine andere Karte
<DaVu> Von daher fragwürdig ob das kompatibel ist
<ubuntu_martin> stimmt schon 
<ubuntu_martin> und in der  xorg.conf kann ich nix umstellen ??
<DaVu> Doch, kannst du. Wenn du weißt was
<DaVu> ist die xorg.conf schon erstellt?
<ubuntu_martin> https://stackoverflow.com/questions/25063905/video-tearing-nvidia-gt-540m-dual-screen-ubuntu
<le_bot> Title: xorg - Video tearing - nvidia GT 540M - dual screen - ubuntu - Stack Overflow (at stackoverflow.com)
<ubuntu_martin> ich habe keine ahnung wie das geht mit der xorg.conf^^
<DaVu> Die reden da auch von einem anderen Treiber
<ubuntu_martin> ach so 
<DaVu> und ein anderes Ubuntu
<DaVu> oder welches hast du?
<ubuntu_martin> das ist ja kompliziert 
<ubuntu_martin> 384.90
<DaVu> welches Ubuntu?
<DaVu> cat /etc/lsb-release
<ubuntu_martin> ubuntu mate 16.04.3 lts
<DaVu> bzgl "kompliziert"....deine Karte ist halt auch schon mal so eben 7 Jahre alt ;)
<ubuntu_martin> ja hehe
<DaVu> da kannst du froh sein, dass sie überhaupt noch unterstützt ist ;)
<ubuntu_martin> ok und wenn ich den nvidia treiber runter haue und nur den intel treiber laufen lasse ??
<DaVu> Das ist ungefähr genau so, als würdest du einen BMW mit einem Mercedse Motor betreiben wollen
<ubuntu_martin> ahh das macht jetzt mehr sinn für mich bei so einem vergleich ^
<DaVu> Ganz ehrlich. Ich kann dir da gerade nicht mehr wirklich weiter helfen
<DaVu> vielleicht springt aber noch jemand anders ein, der es besser weiß
<ubuntu_martin> ok. trotzdem vielen Dank an dich.
<DaVu> Gibt es einen Grund, wwarum du Mate verwendest?
<DaVu> weil es dir gut gefällt?
<ubuntu_martin> ja weil die desktop umgebung mir am besten gefällt
<ubuntu_martin> aber das tearing habe ich auch bei linux mint und bei manjaro lxfce 
<ubuntu_martin> gehabt 
<ubuntu_martin> ohne  glaube ich 
<DaVu> Ich würde dir mal empfehlen Unity zu verwenden
<DaVu> Mint ist nicht Ubuntu
<DaVu> da gibt es ein paar eklatante Unterschiede
<DaVu> manjaro ist ebenfalls nicht ubuntu
<ubuntu_martin> ja mit unity komme ich nicht klar ist unübersichtilich und gefällt mir nicht 
<ubuntu_martin> ja habe aber alle diese systeme probiert
<DaVu> schau dir mal das hier an: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Ubuntu_MATE/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu MATE › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<DaVu> und lies mal den Punkt "Desktop effekte"
<ubuntu_martin> ok
<ubuntu_martin> danke
<DaVu> da wird Compiz erwähnt
<DaVu> Das ist nicht der Standard bei Mate, man kann es aber ändern
<DaVu> Ich vermute, dass das Problem auch dort liegen könnte
<DaVu> Ist aber nur eine vage Vermutung
<ubuntu_martin> also compiz deinstallieren ??
<DaVu> nein, installieren ;)
<ubuntu_martin> ist drauf
<DaVu> oh
<DaVu> ok
<DaVu> hast du das selbst schon installiert?
<ubuntu_martin> ja
<ubuntu_martin> über synaptik paketmanager
<DaVu> ok, dann bin ich entgütltig raus
<ubuntu_martin> schade
<ubuntu_martin> wie gesagt trotzdem danke
<DaVu> keine Ursache. Und einfach ein wenig warten. Bald haben alle Feierabend. Vielleicht kann dir dann jemand helfen ;)
<ubuntu_martin> ja mache ich. in der zeit lese ich mich noch ein in die welt von linux und ubuntu
<ubuntu_martin> und über compiz opengl deaktivieren ?? würde das was bringen ??
<stevieh1> ubuntu_martin: ist das zweischirmbetrieb?
<stevieh1> compiz geht AFAIK nur auf OpenGL
<ubuntu_martin> ja
<ubuntu_martin> aber auch wenn ich meine tv via hdmi abstöpsel trotzdem tearing 
<stevieh1> auch wenn du X nur mit einem Monitor startest?
<ubuntu_martin> wie meinst das nur x startest ??
<ubuntu_martin> also abklemmen und xserver neu laden ??
<ubuntu_martin> habe ja einen laptop
<ubuntu_martin> sooo werde um 19uhr noch mal online sein. bis dann
<stevieh1> weg isser :)
<Markus_> Hallo habe heute mein 4G Usb Stick angeschlosen, aber es tut sich nichts habe das versucht http://paste.ubuntu.com/25933181/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Markus_> Wenn ich mein Stick an ping 192.168.8.1 kommt kein ping an auch das internet geht nicht.
<tomreyn> und weg isser
<czd> hallo leute, es dauert schon lange eine festplatte zu löschen
<stevieh1> das kannst du dir ausrechnen
<k1l> czd: wenn du mit löschen "überschreiben" meinst, dann ja. wenn du mit löschen nur "vergessen wo welche partition ist" meinst, dann nein.
<Lords> Hallo, ich moechte das umsetzen http://paste.ubuntu.com/25933919/ <--- moechte mit dem client ins internet ueber den ubuntu server als proxy. aber leider geht das nicht keine verbindung in internet
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Lords> Wenn ich die server ip eintrage vom server, kommt keine verbindung auf in internet
<Lords> wer kann mir da bitte helfen
<jokrebel> kenn mich mit Proxy auch nicht aus, aber 192.168.214. kann nicht so ohne weiteres mit 192.168.8.x kommunizieren soweit ich weiß ... zumindest nicht bei ner 255.255.255.0 Netmask
<ubuntu_martin> einen schönen guten abend
<ubuntu_martin> hat hier jemand Ahnung von nvidia treibern ?? und könnte mir bei meinem tearing problem behilflich sein ??
<dadrc> welche treiber, woher installiert?
<ubuntu_martin> 384.90 und installiert über additionale treiber 
<ubuntu_martin> in der steuerzentrale
<dadrc> klingt erstmal nicht falsch, was genau ist das problem?
<ubuntu_martin> ich habe egal ob ich die intel karte aktiviere oder die nvdia immer tearing bei fenstern sowie videos.
<dadrc> Welches Ubuntu, welche Desktopumgebung?
<ubuntu_martin> ubuntu mate 16.04.3
<ghostcube> immernoch dat gleiche problem?
<ubuntu_martin> ja finde einfach nichts 
<dadrc> ... wollte gerade den redirect setzen, aber k-line ist auch gut =)
<dadrc> compiz statt marco probiert?
<ubuntu_martin> ja compiz ist schon drauf gewesen 
<dadrc> compton auch?
<ubuntu_martin> da bin ich überfragt sry
<ghostcube> was verstehst du eigentlich unter tearing?
<ghostcube> wie sieht denn dein bildschirm aus wenn das passiert?
<ubuntu_martin> ja immer als ob jemand wenn videos laufen kommt da immer mal ein strich den man kaum wahrnehmen kann
<ubuntu_martin> man kann ja auch auf youtube so ein tearing video test machen
<ghostcube> kannst du mal deine xorg.conf pastebinnen
<ghostcube> !pastebin
<le_bot> Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntu.com/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<ubuntu_martin> da geht es schon los beim terminal bin ich noch nicht so weit . bin neu 
<ghostcube> nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ghostcube> markieren kopieren und gut is
<ubuntu_martin> danke sehr 
<ubuntu_martin> da steht nix drinne 
<ghostcube> das problem ist, wenn cih dich die jetzt erstellen lasse
<ghostcube> und da murks drinne steht haste nicht die möglichkeit das selbst zu fixen
<ghostcube> obwohl doch
<ubuntu_martin> mhh
<ghostcube> sudo Xorg -configure 
<ubuntu_martin> #https://pastebin.com/MWmY3Bee
<le_bot> Title: (EE) Fatal server error: (EE) Server is already active for display 0 If thi - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<ghostcube> ach ja
<ghostcube> sorry
<ghostcube> der läuft ja
<ghostcube> wie krieg ich das jetzt hin wenn du null plan von konsole hast
<ubuntu_martin> gute frage
<ghostcube> schreibs dir auf ohne scheiss
<ubuntu_martin> ok mache ich
<ghostcube> strg alt f1 gleichzeitig drücken   dort einloggen   dann sudo service lightdm stop     dann sudo Xorg -configure   danach sudo service lightdm start  und danacvh evtl strg alt f7 
<ubuntu_martin>  ok mom
<ghostcube> ok xserver aus ging schonmal
<ghostcube> xD
<maredum> N'abend, habe gerade eben mit gparted meine sda Partitionstabelle gehimmelt, kann man die noch geschickt wiederherstellen? Rechner läuft noch...
<maredum> Dummerweise mit ecrypted partition, also die übliche boot + LUKS/LVM Geschichte
<ubuntu_martin> sry mist mein laptop ist ausgegangen weil der akku leer war fuuuu... 
<ubuntu_martin> kannst du mir das bitte noch mal schreiben 
<ghostcube> strg alt f1 gleichzeitig drücken   dort einloggen   dann sudo service lightdm stop     dann sudo Xorg -configure   danach sudo service lightdm start  und danacvh evtl strg alt f7 
<ubuntu_martin> ach da oben steht es noch 
<czd> k1l nix von 2h eher eine Null mehr 
<ubuntu_martin> ok werde das jetzt so machen 
<maredum> Kann ich da noch einen Dump/Backup machen? Solange LUKS da noch tut, wäre das ja eine Option? Dann reinstall und backup einspielen, zumindest diese Möglichkeit sollte ich mir eröffnen ;)
<czd> stevieh1 21h um genau zu sein =-O
<ubuntu_martin> anmelden tu ich mich doch erst mit meinem konto namen und dann mit meinem passwort oder nicht ??
<ghostcube> ja
<ubuntu_martin> mhh
<ubuntu_martin> ok mom 
<ubuntu_martin> da bin ich wieder
<czd> maredum ein image der festplatte machen?
<ubuntu_martin> habe alles gemacht
<maredum> czd: die partitionstabelle ist schon weg...
<maredum> Hm, aber dann gingen auf dem Dump natürlich Rettungsversuche
<ghostcube> nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<czd> maredum die soll man ja wieder herstellen können
<ghostcube> und ins pastebin
<maredum> czd: Erfahrungen/Tipps dafür vorhanden? Ich habe gerade mal bei gparted die recovery angeworfen, mal sehen, ob die was sinnvolles rausbekommt
<maredum> Der Kernel müsste doch noch alles im RAM haben? wie kann ich das einsehen und nutzen?
<k1l> maredum: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Festplatten_Problembehebung/#Defekte-Partitionstabelle
<le_bot> Title: Festplatten Problembehebung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ubuntu_martin> https://pastebin.com/tbpyL0z1
<le_bot> Title: uSection "ServerLayout" Identifier "layout" Screen 0 "nvidia" Ina - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<ghostcube> ubuntu_martin: so jetzt machste mal  sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ubuntu_martin> das war das 
<ubuntu_martin> von gerade mit sudo
<ghostcube> ok
<ghostcube> nochmal
<ubuntu_martin> ohne sudo da stand nix drinn
<ghostcube> du musst da sachen editieren
<ubuntu_martin> achso
<czd> maredum naja  fdisk hilft einem da auch
<ubuntu_martin> habe ich 
<ghostcube> du siehst da  Section Device  identifier intel
<ghostcube> da steh Option Accell M;ethod Nonw
<ghostcube> da steh Option Accell M;ethod None
<ubuntu_martin> ja
<ubuntu_martin> unter section device
<ghostcube> aus dem none machste ein sna
<ghostcube> Option "TearFree" "true"
<ghostcube>   Option "AccelMethod" "sna"
<ghostcube> das muss beides so da stehen
<maredum> czd: fdisk soll die partitionstabelle neu einlesen, deshalb bin ich da vorsichtig. Für sda5 (LUKS container, konnte der Kernel nicht neu laden) bekomme ich wenigstens size und start und stat aus /sys/block/sda/sda5/
<ubuntu_martin> bei mir steht kein tearfree
<ghostcube> das sollste ja rein schreiben
<czd> das zweite ist testdisk (wie schon erwähnt)
<ubuntu_martin> ach so sry
<ubuntu_martin> direkt darunter ??
<ghostcube> entweder über accel oder drunter
<ghostcube> aber vor EndSection
<ghostcube> keinen mist machen soinst wirds dunkel :D
<ubuntu_martin> ja deswegen ja 
<ubuntu_martin> aber in welche section ??
<ghostcube> warte
<czd> maredum ja deshalb das an einem image machen
<ghostcube> ubuntu_martin: 
<ghostcube> https://pastebin.com/PTWWYkce
<le_bot> Title: Section "ServerLayout" Identifier "layout" Screen 0 "nvidia" Inac - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<czd> maredum ich brauche fdisk nur für "fdisk -l"
<ubuntu_martin> habe ich eingesetzt
<ghostcube> das ganz unten auch?
<ghostcube> Option metamodes?
<ghostcube> ubu
<ghostcube> ubuntu_martin: 
<ghostcube> naja ich geh jetzt mal heija, mach die optio noch rein speicher die datei und mach nen reboot
<ghostcube> und probier das mal
<ubuntu_martin> ok 
<ubuntu_martin> und wenn ich nicht mehr wieder komme ^^
<ghostcube> im login anmelden
<ubuntu_martin> wie speicher ich das jetzt ??
<ghostcube> sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf   /etc/X11/xorg.conf-backup
<ghostcube> strg + x
<ghostcube> steht auch unten im nano fenster
<ghostcube> das sudo mv nur wenn du nich mehr rein kommst
<ghostcube> nich jetzt
<ghostcube> haste gespeichert?
<ubuntu_martin> bei mir steht speichern ^0
<czd> sollte man beim löschen mit dd noch "conv=noerror" angeben?
<ghostcube> und schließen
<ghostcube> strg  x
<ghostcube> nur speichern bringt ja nix
<ghostcube> :D
<ghostcube> ubuntu_martin: fertig?
<czd> im wiki steht das nicht http://www.linux-community.de/Archiv/Tipp-der-Woche/Festplatte-oder-Partitionen-sicher-loeschen
<le_bot> Title: Festplatte oder Partitionen sicher löschen » LinuxCommunity (at www.linux-community.de)
<ubuntu_martin> da bin ich wieder
#ubuntu-de 2017-11-11
<Lembert123> Hallo, ich habe mit Nautilus Freigaben im Netzwerk gemacht. Die Freigabe der Systemplatte ~/Downloads wird von einem anderen Gerät ganz normal gefunden und kann geöffnet werden. Wenn ich aber von einer anderen Festplatte eine Freigabe mache also /media/platte2 dann ist die zwar sichtbar aber es kann nicht drauf zugegriffen werden
<Lembert123> Wie finde ich heraus an was das liegt?
<nagetier> Lembert123: Wahrscheinlich Benutzerrechte, die nicht passen
<jokrebel> wie wird die /media/platte2 denn eingebunden?
<jokrebel> und ja; was nagetier sagt ist recht wahrscheinlich 
<nagetier> 'türlich
<nagetier> Wie wird dann eigentlich freigegeben, wenn man das über Nautilus macht?
<nagetier> und genau aus dem Grund würde ich so eher nicht freigeben
<Lembert123> jokrebel, naja ich klick im Nautilus auf die Platte, dann ist sie eingebunden :)
<Lembert123> nagetier, wie wird denn alternativ Empfohlen Laufwerke bzw. Verzeichnisse freizugeben?
<Lembert123> also /media/platte2 gehört dem hauptuser und dessen gruppe und hat die Rechte 777
<nagetier> Lembert123: Kommt darauf an welches OS auf die Freigaben zugreifen soll. Klassisch für Linux-Clienten wäre NFS, für Linux und Windows Samba/CIFS.. und dann gibt es weitere Möglichkeiten, auch modernere
<Lembert123> samba ist gewollt
<Lembert123> es sollen windows pcs und ein android smb client drauf zugreifen
<nagetier> Lembert123: Bin mir recht sicher das Nautilus das dann so nicht einrichtet
<Lembert123> hm ok, aber warum läuft dann die ~/Download Freigabe?
<Lembert123> die hab ich genauso gemacht
<nagetier> Lembert123: Das ist alles kurioser Mist, meiner Meinung nach.. mach es lieber korrekt über samba
<Lembert123> ok und wie mach ich das "korrekt"?
<nagetier> indem du dich einliest
<nagetier> Das ist sicherlich aufwändiger als zu klicken, das stimmt leider 
<nagetier> Aber anschließend hast du eine Datei, die du auch später wieder verwenden kannst
<nagetier> Lembert123: Konfigurationsdatei
<nagetier> wollte ich sagen
<nagetier> Lembert123: Eine Anleitung dazu hast du gefunden?
<soc> hi
<soc> kann mir jemand beim migrieren von partitionen auf eine neue festplatte helfen?
<soc> bin mir nicht so ganz sicher, was ich genau brauche
<jokrebel> einfach die ganze Platte klonen (zB. mit Clonezilla)?
<soc> hier sind die beiden laufwerke, die ich zusammen auf eine neue festplatte kopieren will:
<soc> http://i.imgur.com/fwRT7Rh.png
<soc> http://i.imgur.com/wCx09EF.png
<jokrebel> achso 2 auf eine...
<soc> die ubuntu-platte stellt mich jetzt nocht vor große probleme
<soc> aber bei der anderen habe ich keine ahnung, was ich genau machen muss
<jokrebel> ah! Und UEFI im Spiel ... da bin ich raus
<soc> das system wurde bestimmt von windows 7 auf windows 10 migriert, und hat jede menge komische partitionen am anfang
<soc> genau, frage mich, wie genau das mit dem bootloader funktioniert
<soc> streng genommen brauche ich ja grub seit efi nicht mehr
<soc> ach, ich shuffle die fesplatten alle einmal neu ...
<soc> ubuntu kommt auf die neue SSD, daten auf die neue platte, WIN auf die vorherige ubuntu SSD, und die vorherige linux-datenplatte
<nagetier> Würde ich auch vorschlagen, ansonsten kann und wird es frustig werden
<soc> ja, klemme wie gewohnt alle anderen festplatten ab :-)
<soc> bin mir bei wondows nie sicher, wo es dinge am libesten hininstalliert
<soc> argh
<soc> s/wondows/windows/
<soc> s/libesten/liebsten/
<SkaFan> moin moin
<SkaFan> viel los hier *g*
<SkaFan> kann mir jemand mit alsa und virtuellen geräten helfen? möchte einen sound compressor im media player daemon nutzen, das virtuelle alsa device wird von speaker-test aber nicht erkannt
#ubuntu-de 2017-11-12
<TechCrumb> *wirft ein "Hallo" in den Raum*
<gunix> hallo TechCrumb 
<ioops> Hallo
<ioops> ich habe da ein Problem mit meinem Extern Festplatte. Ich habe sie mit Ubuntu (Luks) formatiert. Allerdings kann ich sie nicht mehr mounten : https://pastebin.com/X4HadqCJ
<le_bot> Title: [Bash] [ 3649.145928] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] tag#0 FAILED Result: hostbyte=DID_NO_CONNECT dr - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<ioops> könnt ihr biite mir wieter helfen?
<ioops> weiter
<jokrebel> von Verschlüsselung hab ich zwar kaum Ahnung, aber das sieht mir stark nach kaputter Platte aus
<Frickelpit> I/O Error sind meistens ein Zeichen für "Ich brauch eine neue Festplatte"
<ioops> Frickelpit: die Festplatte ist leider neue :( have ich kaum sie verwendet :(
<ioops> ich habe sie...
<Frickelpit> Schützt ja nicht vor Defekt
<ioops> Frickelpit: ja :(
<ioops> also meine Daten sie verloren?
<Frickelpit> Kannst sie ja mal ausbauen und direkt am Rechner anschließen, wenn möglich, um die Smartwerte mal anzusehen
<ioops> sind
<Frickelpit> sofern du kein Backup davon hast, ziemlich sicher.
<ioops> das war mein backup .... 
<ioops> deshalb hatte ich die Festplatte gekauft... so ein pech!
<Frickelpit> Wo war dein Backup vorher drauf?
<ioops> auf ein andere Festplatte, die habe ich auf diese neue Festplatte mit rsync gesichert ...
<ioops> habe trotz eine Teil noch ...
<Frickelpit> Also sind die Daten noch auf der alten?
<ioops> trotzdem eine Teile meine Daten...
<stevieh> wenns der backup ist, hast du ja noch das original ...
<ioops> ich bin leider nicht mehr sicher ob auf der extern Platte mehr Daten da sind... 
<stevieh> wenn rsync durchgelaufen ist...
<ioops> ja ist er
<stevieh> dann sollte alles ok sein [tm]
<Frickelpit> Schau dir die Daten auf der alten Platte an, ob da etwas fehlt.
<ioops> das ist nicht das Problem, ich habe von disk A nach B gesichert und dann nach B nach C aber ich weiß nicht ob wenn ich das gemacht habe habe ich alles kopiert oder eine Teile davon.
<Frickelpit> Ansonsten ist rsync da recht eindeutig.
<Frickelpit> Dann vergleich die Befehle in deiner Bash-History
<stevieh> ausserdem ist ja noch alles auf A und auf B, dann darf C doch auch mal kapuitt sein
<ioops> ich habe die Quelle ncht mehr
<stevieh> na, dann freu dich über B.
<ioops> danke
<stevieh> manchmal kann man besser auf der therapeutischen Ebene helfen.
<empedokles78> Hallo. Ich kann nicht mehr auf meinen MP3 Player zugreifen. Auf einmal werden im Nautilus überall Schlösser angezeigt.
<empedokles78> Das Dateisystem sei nur lesbar.
<empedokles78> Wie ändere ich das wieder?
<empedokles78> Und zwar für den ganzen MP3 Player (keine Ahnung warum das plötzlich alles nur lesebar ist.
<stevieh> du solltest erstmal schauen, wie er eingebunden ist. d.h. mount ausführen 
<empedokles78> stevieh, https://dpaste.de/b5a3 - kannst du damit etwas anfangen?
<le_bot> Title: dpaste (at dpaste.de)
<tomreyn> empedokles78: sudo umount /media/nuc/WALKMAN; sudo fsck -r /dev/sdb1
<tomreyn> ^das führt nen dateisystemcheck durch
<tomreyn> danach einmal abstöpseln, 3 sekunden warten und wieder anstöpseln
<empedokles78> tomreyn, da bekomme ich eine frage: https://dpaste.de/BY2F
<le_bot> Title: dpaste (at dpaste.de)
<empedokles78> -r für rekursiv?
<tomreyn>        -r  Interactively repair the filesystem.  The user is asked for advice whenever there is more than one approach to fix an inconsistency.  This is the default mode and the option is only retained for backwards compatibility.
<tomreyn> falls du keine fragen möchtest sondern die vermutlich beste option automatisch gewählt werden soll, nimm -a statt -r
<tomreyn> empedokles78: ^
<tomreyn> die befehlsbeschreibung erhältst du ansonstern per: man 8 fsck.vfat
<empedokles78> tomreyn, und welche aktion empfiehlst du jetzt?
<tomreyn> empedokles78: ich persönlich würde -r machen, weil ich mir zutraue zu entscheidne was der richtige umgang mit fehlern ist. -a ist aber an sich ausreichend - da wird dir halt die entscheidung abgenommen. empfehlen werd ich nichts, das ist deine entscheidung.
<empedokles78> tomreyn, es geht nicht um -a oder -r: "0x41: Dirty bit is set. Fs was not properly unmounted and some data may be corrupt.
<empedokles78> 1) Remove dirty bit
<empedokles78> 2) No action
<empedokles78> "
<empedokles78> Bei no action habe ich den fehler vermutlich wieder, oder?
<tomreyn> empedokles78: di ausgabe ist jetzt von welchem befehl?
<tomreyn> *die
<empedokles78> tomreyn, von deinem. :)
<tomreyn> welchem von meinen?
<tomreyn> "sudo fsck -r /dev/sdb1"?
<empedokles78> "sudo umount /media/nuc/WALKMAN; sudo fsck -r /dev/sdb1"
<tomreyn> dann geht's doch um -r oder -a, denn mit -a hättest du diese abfrage nicht
<tomreyn> und ich möchte dich nicht durch sämtliche abfragen durchführen mit -r, also nimmst du vielleicht besser -a
<tomreyn> also: "sudo umount /media/nuc/WALKMAN; sudo fsck -a /dev/sdb1"
<empedokles78> okay, das scheint geklappt zu haben. sudo umount /media/nuc/WALKMAN hat das teil also enmountet?
<empedokles78> entmountet
<stevieh> also entweder heisst das entmannen oder unmounten
<tomreyn> "die einbindung entfernt" :)
<empedokles78> okay, das habe ich damals vermutlich bereits über nautilus.
<empedokles78> Was macht denn sudo fsck -a /dev/sdb?
<empedokles78> Was checkt es?
<tomreyn> das führt eine dateisystemkonsistenzprüfung für das VFAT-Dateisystem durch
<empedokles78> tomreyn, für das dateisystem meines computers? was ist /dev/sdb1?
<tomreyn> empedokles78: /dev/sdb1 ist die erste Partition auf dem Blockgerät sdb, was zu dem zeitpunkt dein walkmnan war.
 * tomreyn wieder weg
<TechCrumb> Mal ne blöde Frage.. ^^. Wie kann ich sehen ob ich nun wirklich unter NickServ angemeldet bin? Oder bin ich das jetzt immer automatisch wenn ich mich zu einem IRC Chat/Raum verbinde?
<TechCrumb> Hab mich gerade registriert und die Aktivierungsmail genutzt mit dem aktivierungs... befehl
<TechCrumb> Ach .. schon gefunden ... :D
<ghostcube> Du musst dich mit deinem namen und dem pw anmelden bei betreten
<Fuchs> am besten konfigurierst Du SASL in Deinem client
<Fuchs> http://freenode.net/kb/answer/sasl  das
<le_bot> Title: Connecting with SASL - freenode (at freenode.net)
<Fuchs> damit wirst Du beim Verbinden automatisch angemeldet 
<TechCrumb> Thunderbird hat scheinbar keine Einstellungen für SASL? Dann muss wohl ein anderer IRC Client her :D
<TechCrumb> Danke!
<Fuchs> TechCrumb: kann sonst Empfehlungen geben
<Fuchs> TechCrumb: Welche Desktopumgebung, und bevorzugst Du einen graphischen client? 
<TechCrumb> Fuchs: Her damit :)! Nutze hier gerade Ubuntu 17.10, kann aber gerne auch im Terminal laufen - muss also nicht zwingend klicki-bunti sein
<Fuchs> TechCrumb: dann vermutlich Unity oder Gnome, ergo kannst Du HexChat nehmen, der integriert sich nett genug
<Fuchs> wenn Konsole: irssi oder weechat, letzterer ist neuer und ein bisschen aktiver entwickelt, beide brauchen aber ziemlich eingewoehnung
<Fuchs> alle 3 koennen SASL, Anleitung siehe Link oben :) 
<TechCrumb> Ich versuch mich mal Weechat :D Danke!
<Fuchs> keine Ursache
<gunix> ist jemand dar der ceph-kentnisse hat
<nagetier> bitte? ;)
<gunix> nagetier: hast du mit ceph gearbeitet?
<nagetier> gunix: nein, ich wollte damit nur sagen dass ich noch nicht einmal davon hörte
<gunix> nagetier: ich vermute du arbeitest nicht als system admin :D
<jokrebel> weil man sonst von ceph gehört haben würde?
<Frickelpit> ja
<jokrebel> stell doch einfach Deine Frage, falls sie Ubuntu relevant ist
<gunix> wenn man ceph auf ubuntu läuft, braucht man 3  nodes für die OSD oder reicht es 3 monitors zu haben und nur 2 nodes für OSDs, jeder mit 2 OSDs
<gunix> ?
<gunix> welcher der hosts ist für stonith veantwortlich, monitors oder osd? 
<gunix> für ubuntu 16.04, keine ältere oder neuere version
<gunix> bzw. ceph jewel
<gunix> jokrebel: hab die Frage gestellt :D
<jokrebel> allemal besser als ne Metafrage ;-) Danke
<empedokles78> tomreyn, okay, der zusammenhang ist mir jetzt nicht so klar. was ist ein blockgerät?
<empedokles78> kann man verhindern, dass der walkman/player, jedesmal, wenn man ihn einstöpselt, ein nautilus-fenster öffnet?
<nagetier> empedokles78: Unter Xfce kann man "automatisches mounten" und "automatisches öffnen" konfigurieren.. letzteres wäre dann abzuschalten
<nagetier> empedokles78: Wenn es also in Nautilus nicht selber zu konfigurieren ist, wird evtl. deine Oberfläche dazu eine Option bieten
<empedokles78> nagetier, ich habe Unity.
<nagetier> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Automount/#Automount-deaktivieren
<le_bot> Title: Automount › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ZaraFrax> Hab mal ne Frage zu Full Disk Encryption mit Luks. Kann ein Angreifer eine verschlüsselte Festplatte mit Hilfe der Informationen aus dem LuksHeader auf der Platte diese entschlüsseln?
<ppq> ZaraFrax, man braucht zusätzlich immer noch den key
<ZaraFrax> Na aber die sind doch auch im Header mit enthalten
<ZaraFrax> Also der Hash davon glaub ich
<ppq> sowas in der art
<ppq> großer unterschied :)
<ZaraFrax> Das ist also kein Problem wenn die auf der Platte verbleiben?
<west> Hallo ich habe mal eine frage zu Libreoffice unter 17.10
<west> bei mir wird oben das Menü nicht richtig angezeigt
<jokrebel> was hißt "nicht richtig angezeigt" ... NoPaste mal nen Screenshot
<k1l> west: welcher desktop?
<west> Version: 5.4.1.2 Build-ID: 1:5.4.1-0ubuntu1
<west> Libreoffice Version: 5.4.1.2 Build-ID: 1:5.4.1-0ubuntu1
<west> @k1 Gnome
<ppq> ZaraFrax, wenn ein angreifer zugriff auf header UND die zum header passende passphrase hat, kann damit luks volumes entschlüsseln auch nachdem die passphrase geändert wurde, deshalb sollte man die header auch nicht "offen" rumliegen lassen.
<k1l> west: und was heißt nicht richtig angezeigt? wie äußert sich das?
<ZaraFrax> Auch wenns bescheuert klingt: Passphrase ist das Ding was ich zum entschlüsseln beim Booten eingeben muss?
<west> Libreoffice writer https://prnt.sc/h9jkbc
<le_bot> Title: Screenshot by Lightshot (at prnt.sc)
<k1l> west: ah ok, die icons haben da wohl ein problem.
<ppq> ZaraFrax, genau
<ZaraFrax> Danke Danke
<west> Libreoffice Calc https://prnt.sc/h9jlaz
<le_bot> Title: Screenshot by Lightshot (at prnt.sc)
<ZaraFrax> Ah ja merke es grad... Wenn man die Keys aus dem Header löscht kann man nicht mehr entschlüsseln :P
<west> @k1l neuinstallation?
<k1l> west: geh mal zu Tools > Options > LibreOffice > View und stell mal den icon style zu was anderem
<k1l> west: bei mir ist das da tango, wenn das nicht angeboten wird mal das paket "libreoffice-style-tango" installieren
<west> @k1l kann bei schema nix ändern
<west> @k1l jetzt
<k1l> west, in den extras-optionen dann unter libreoffice-ansicht dann bei symbolstil
<west> @k1l danke
<k1l> ist übrigens ein typischer linux mint fehler. aber das thema hatten wir ja schon öfter
<empedokles78> nagetier, vielen dank.
<empedokles78> k1l, was ist der unterschied zwischen mint und ubuntu?
<k1l> miint ist ein wallbuntu mit riesen sicherheitslöchern
<k1l> und weil mint auf ubuntu aufbaut, da aber eine menge zerfummelt, kommen hier immer wieder mint user mit ihren mint problemen an, weil der mint support nicht existent bis beschissen ist.
<empedokles78> was meinst du mit wallbuntu?
<ghostcube> ubuntu + wallpaper
<ghostcube> makes wallbuntu
<empedokles78> wieso wallpaper?
<k1l> empedokles78: das ist eine abfälllige bezeichnung für die riesen anzahl an ubuntu basierten "distributionen" die manchmal nur veränderte standardeinstellungen sind. wie eben ein verändertes wallpaper und theme.
<empedokles78> k1l, warum ist diese distribution denn eigentlich so beliebt?
<ghostcube> ist sie das?
<empedokles78> https://www.distrowatch.com/
<le_bot> Title: DistroWatch.com: Put the fun back into computing. Use Linux, BSD. (at www.distrowatch.com)
<k1l> ich bezweifel, dass sie "so" beliebt ist. es wird oft die distrowatch.com liste angeführt, die sagt aber nur was über die klickzahlen auf dieser seite an, die man leicht fälschen kann, was auch bei mint gemacht wurde.
<jokrebel> empedokles78: Kann ich auch nicht nachvollziehen
<k1l> und einige "linux experten" bei chip.de und co stehen dadrauf, und schreiben die sehr groß.
<empedokles78> in der buchhandlung standen auch ziemlich viele bücher darüber herum.
<k1l> aufgrund der tatsache, dass mint aber wichtige sicherheitsaktualisierungen von ubuntu zurückhäält, ist es ein echtes sicherheitsrisiko.
<empedokles78> Was ist an Archlinux (und Klone) anders?
<k1l> rolling release. ganz anderer aufbau
<empedokles78> Was versteht man darunter?
<k1l> es gibt da keine release versionen, sondern alle pakete werden am laufenden band aktualisiert.
<empedokles78> ist das stabiler oder nicht?
<k1l> ich glaube das führt langsam aus dem ubuntu support heraus :) #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<empedokles78> ;)
<djs1979> Guten Abend zusammen! :-)
<jokrebel> hi
#ubuntu-de 2019-11-04
<draugr> Guten Tag zusammen! Ich nutze seit einem Jahr Linux aber ihc brauche eure hilfe 
<draugr>  ich möchte ubuntu 19.10 auf meinem thinkpad w500 installieren, Nur mbr ist möglich. habe eine erweiterte partiton gemacht, dasss ich genug part. habe für /boot /root/ /home und swap. nun muss ich anscheinend selbst ne partition anlegen (crypt)  dieser meckert dann aber dass ich swap nicht verschlüssele
<ppq> draugr, wenn du genug ram hast für deine alltäglichen aufgaben, brauchst du kein swap
<ppq> und /home auszulagern ist ebenfalls nicht notwendig
<ppq> man braucht nur /boot und eine partition für LUKS, innerhalb davon dann direkt /, ohne LVM. so würd ich das jedenfalls empfehlen
<draugr> Hallo ppq, danke, ich habe keine möglichkeitr die luks variante bei custom partitionierung auszuwählen...
<ppq> wenn du nicht verschlüsseln willst, reicht auch eine einzige / partition für alles
<ppq> draugr, das heißt da anders, irgendwas mit medium für verschlüsselung
<draugr> also ich möchte verschlüsseln und btrfs nutzen, daher auch /boot
<ppq> jo, alles klar
<draugr> ja habe gesehen , dass ich eine part anlegen muss die nachher crypt heisst  ist es das?
<draugr> eine andere option sehe ich nicht
<ppq> müsste das sein, jo
<draugr> und ich brauche bei 8gb ram wirklich kein swap mehr? ich klappe das notebook gerne auch einfach mal zu, wenn ich nicht jedesmal booten möchte ( langes verschlüsselungspasswort)
<ppq> suspend 2 disk über swap-partition ist IMHO veraltet. wenn du das nur machst um die passphrase nicht eingeben zu müssen, kannst du auch einfach suspend 2 ram ("standby") machen
<draugr> okay, das ist gut zu wissen... =) danke. dann habe ich noch ein weiteres problem.
<draugr> ich habe die minimale installation ausgewählt , ich habe zwar propritäre treiber ausgewählt während der installation, habe dennoch im OS keine möglichkeit propritäre treiber auszuwählen
<ppq> um welchen treiber geht es denn im speziellen?
<draugr> ati 
<ppq> generell sollte man nur die installieren, die man wirklich braucht, und ansonsten auf die freien treiber setzen
<draugr> ich habe kein HD 
<ppq> wenn die GPU noch unter dem namen ATI verkauft wurde, bist du mit den freien treibern sowieso besser beraten :) glaube die proprietären unterstützen so alte karten gar nicht mehr+
<draugr> ich habe nämlich ein dualboot, auf dem anderen ist win7. dort habe ich zb kein hd :D das geht nur in wondows 10, HD hatte ich zb bei opensuse tumbleweed. aber ich möchte ja zurück zu ubuntu. 
<draugr> ich habe die wayland sitzung laufen und bzgl den paketen im chrome browser auch google chrome installiert, dennoch kein HD in ypoutube oder netflix
<ppq> achso, diese DRM sache, google widevine?
<draugr> genau, ist aktiv
<ppq> keine ahnung bzgl netflix, aber youtube müsste auch ohne DRM krams in full HD laufen, wenn der monitor mit 1920x1080 angesteuert wird
<draugr> aber dennoch kein hd ( für mich persönlich ein kriterium der OS auswahl  ^
<draugr> ja der monitpor wird mit dieser auflösung angesteuert, ich habe auch in youtube kein fullHD
<ppq> draugr, sehe gerade, das ist ja so ein dual-GPU konzept mit automatischer umschaltung im W500
<draugr> ja genau =) 
<draugr> im bios kann ich auswälen zwis chen discreete und automatisch
<ppq> damit wird es sicherlich was zu tun haben. testweise kannst du mal im BIOS hart auf die ATI-karte ("discrete") umstellen und schauen, ob es läuft (mit den freien treibern)
<ppq> kann sein dass man die GPU auch unter linux automatisch softwaremäßig wechseln lassen kann, da hab ich aber keine erfahrung mit
<draugr> normalerweise sollte ubuntu nur die ati radeon erkennen, da ich im bios auf discreete umgestellt habe
<draugr> ja habe ich
<draugr> ah ich erinnere mich, dass ich damals auch in opensuse was umstellen musste, pacman repo dazu und ffmpg codecs neu isntallieren mit vendor change
<draugr> danach ging hd
<ppq> pacman unter suse? klingt spannend
<ppq> naja, bin dann jedenfalls raus, sorry
<draugr> oder packman
<draugr> jedenfalls nicht das von arch ^^
<draugr> ich danke dir dennoch für deine hilfe
<ppq> draugr, habe mal recherchiert. die firegl v5700 ist im grunde eine radeon hd3650. die wird tatsächlich nur noch vom freien treiber "radeon" unterstützt, nicht mehr von den unfreien. die alten unfreien treiber kann man auch nicht mehr installieren im aktuellen ubuntu
<ppq> der freie treiber unterstützt aber alles, inkl. 3d-beschleunigung und full HD
<ppq> wenn das nicht geht bei dir, liegts an was anderem
<draugr> vielen dank für deine mühe!
<draugr> ok
<draugr> gibt es eine möglichkeit andere codecs zu installieren?
<ppq> draugr, versuch doch mal, die live-cd zu booten und dort im browser (auch firefox, ist egal) youtube HD zu testen
<draugr> okay
<draugr> was wenn es funktioniert? und was wenn nicht?
<ppq> wenn es funktioniert, fehlte dir einfach nur software
<ppq> kann halt sein, dass bei deiner minimalinstallation der freie radeon-treiber nicht mit drin ist. den installiert man mit dem paket xserver-xorg-video-ati 
<draugr> sudo apt install xserver-xorg-video-ati
<draugr> Paketlisten werden gelesen... Fertig
<draugr> Abhängigkeitsbaum wird aufgebaut.       
<draugr> Statusinformationen werden eingelesen.... Fertig
<draugr> xserver-xorg-video-ati ist schon die neueste Version (1:19.0.1-1ubuntu1).
<draugr>   libboost-locale1.67.0 libcdr-0.1-1 libclucene-contribs1v5 libclucene-core1v5
<draugr>   libcmis-0.5-5v5 libcolamd2 libcurl4 libdazzle-1.0-0 libe-book-0.1-1 libeot0
<draugr>   libepubgen-0.1-1 libetonyek-0.1-1 libevent-2.1-6 libfreerdp-client2-2
<draugr>   libfreerdp2-2 libgc1c2 libgom-1.0-0 libgpgmepp6 libgpod-common libgpod4
<draugr>   libgrilo-0.3-0 liblangtag-common liblangtag1 liblirc-client0 liblua5.3-0
<draugr>   libminiupnpc17 libmspub-0.1-1 libodfgen-0.1-1 liborcus-0.14-0 libqqwing2v5
<draugr>   libraw19 librevenge-0.0-0 librsync2 libsgutils2-2 libsuitesparseconfig5
<draugr>   libvncclient1 libwinpr2-2 libxmlsec1 libxmlsec1-nss lp-solve
<draugr>   media-player-info python3-bcrypt python3-fasteners python3-future
<draugr>   python3-lib2to3 python3-lockfile python3-mako python3-markupsafe
<draugr>   python3-monotonic python3-paramiko syslinux syslinux-common syslinux-legacy
<draugr>   usb-creator-common
<draugr> Verwenden Sie »sudo apt autoremove«, um sie zu entfernen.
<draugr> 0 aktualisiert, 0 neu installiert, 0 zu entfernen und 0 nicht aktualisiert.
<draugr> ich muss es mal ausprobieren
<draugr> sry, wa rbissle viel
<doev> Hallo.
<ppq> moin
<doev> Ich nutze ein Xubuntu mit einem Qemu-Gast. Jetzt ist es so, dass ich die Maus einfach auf dem Host und im Gästefenster nutzen kann. Der Gast fängt die Maus nicht.
<doev> Ich möchte aber genau das andere Verhalten haben. Die Maus soll im Gast verbleiben und nur per Hotkey befreit werden.
<doev> Ich arbeite mit dem Virt-Manager.
<doev> Ich kann leider keine Lösung ergooglen, da ich nicht weiß wie man die Technik nennt.
<drc> wahrscheinlich macht das spice-vdagent
<drc> einfach mal stoppen und testen
<drc> das keyword ist "mouse pointer integration" oder "mouse capture"
<ppq> hab spice noch nie benutzt, aber sollte das nicht eigtl ootb gehen?
<drc> jo, eben
<drc> aber wenn man das nicht will, muss man das ausmachen =)
 * ppq virtualbox pleb
<drc> ich auch
<doev> leider kein Erfolg mit spice-vdagent
<doev> Habe das Verhalten jetzt durch Löschen des Grafiktablets. Leider ist auch der Bildschirm schwarz :|
<doev> Die Lösung war, das Grafiktablet zu entfernen und den spice-vdagent zu stoppen.
<doev> Danke :)
<DaVu> N'abend. Vielleicht hat jemand ne Idee. Ich habe hier ein Ubuntu 18.04 und ein Fedora 30 im Dualboot. Egal welches OS ich boote, bei beiden Funktioniert mein Touchpad an meinem Fujitsu Laptop nicht. Boote ich aber das Fedora von USB funktioniert es. Ich stehe ein wenig auf dem Schlauch, was ich da jetzt machen kann
<j0k> wird es vielleicht vom Bios deaktiviert?
<j0k> ;-) Boote mal ein Live Ubuntu und schau wie es da aussieht. Vielleicht hast Du ja im (gemeinsamen) Grub irgendwas "verhinderndes" drin
<j0k> irgend so nen A... kram
<DaVu> Nein und ich glaube ich habe es gerade gelöst. Im Bios gibt es dafür keine Einstellung. Ich habe aber gerade im BIOS eingestellt, dass er anstelle von "Fedora" "Grub" booten soll und siehe da...schon geht es wieder
<DaVu> das ist mir tatsächlich neu. Aber gut. Ich nehme es erstmal so hin
<dreamon> drc, Guten Abnd. Erinnerst du dich noch an mein Screensaver/locker Problem? 
<dreamon> Konnte es nun lösen ein schlichtes "sudo apt install --reinstall xubuntu-desktop" hat ausgereicht. 
<j0k> dreamon: ++
#ubuntu-de 2019-11-05
<Dim6232> Hallo, ich möchte mir mit Ubuntu Client eine VPN Verbindung zu meinem Unifi Router herstellen. Der VPN funktioniert, jedenfalls läufts mit Android gut. Bei Ubuntu habe ich das Problem, dass ich bei den VPN Optionen keine Einstellung namens "Layer 2 Tunneling Protocoll" bekomme. Beim Anlegen der Verbindung kann ich nur OpenVPN und PPTP wählen, aber L2TP wie im Screenshot meiner Anleitung gibts nicht. Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich das bekomme?
<Dim6232> https://community.ui.com/questions/Ubuntu-LTS-14-04-16-04-18-04-L2TP-VPN-to-USG-HowTo/6b8696a0-1620-4659-9da7-03076866754a
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu LTS 14.04/16.04/18.04 L2TP VPN to USG HowTo | Ubiquiti Community (at community.ui.com)
<Rochvellon> xl2tpd installieren, dann sollte die Auswahl vorhanden sein
<Dim6232> Rochvellon, ich hab das Paket mal installiert und auch nen Neustart gemacht, aber ich finde in den VPN Optionen dazu bisher keinen neuen Eintrag.
<Rochvellon> ah, du brauchst noch network-manager-l2tp und network-manager-l2tp-gnome, wenn Du den VPN grafisch einrichten möchtest. Ansonsten bliebe Dir der Weg über das manuelle editieren der Config-Dateien
<Dim6232> Rochvellon, herzlichen Dank, funktioniert, 
<Tuor> Quassel client-core ist ja super. Jetzt geh ich nicht immer offline, wenn ich Netzwerk wechsle oder den laptop zuklappe. :)
<ds_> Hallo zusammen! Folgende Aufgabe: Ich möchte gerne Fotos von einem iPhone 5S auf meinen Laptop herunterladen. Das Gerät einfach anzuschließen war wohl nicht genug. ;-)
<ds_> Das iOS ist auf Version 12.4 aktualisiert.
<stevieh> ne. so einfach geht das nicht.
<stevieh> k.a. wie das mit idingens geht, am einfachsten per Mail schicken oder noch besser über ne eigene Cloud wie z.B. nextcloud synchronisieren.
<ds_> stevieh: Vielen Dank!
<stevieh> direkt gibt es nix gescheits, wenn überhaupt. irgendwann ging mal das apple dingens unter wine, aber ob das immer noch geht?
 * ds_ shakes fist in the air in frustration about learning IRC and not being able to connect to an iPhone. >:(
<stevieh> sowas kauft man auch nich
<ds_> Ich habe das Ding nicht gekauft, keine Sorge. :-) Das Ding ist das meines alten Herrn.
<ds_> Danke für den Rat! Bis bald mal!
<hd1> Hi @ll
#ubuntu-de 2019-11-06
<jhelbling> wenn ich ubuntu 11.10 installiert habe und ein do-release-upgrade durchführe, bleibt der kernel 3.10 erhalten? 
<koegs> wieso will man 11.10 installieren O.o
<letothe2nd> koegs: ich hätt hier noch ein debian 2.0....
<stevieh> in 5 Tagen und 2 stunden will man 11.11 installieren.
<letothe2nd> wolle mer'n reilasse?
<Tuor> Warscheinlich wollle er einfach nu einen alten Kernel, den hätte er warwscheinlich auch einfacher gekriegt...
<bumb> hi
<hd1> Hi 
<hd1> Wie kann ich secunden nach der uhr anzeigen lassen ?
<stevieh> unter gnome?
<hd1> ja ubuntu 19,10
<hd1> lese schon ewig ww.ubuntuusers.de
<hd1> und my drucker Problrm is au net gelöst :(
<drc> einfachste lösung: gnome-tweaks installieren und unter "Top Bar" die Sekunden einschalten
<stevieh> genau
<hd1> Paket tweaks kann nicht gefunden werden.
<stevieh> gnome-tweak-tool
<hd1> .sudo apt install tweaks
<stevieh> gnome-tweaks
<hd1> gnome-tweaks ist schon die neueste Version (3.34.0-2).
<drc> na dann … starten und umstlelen
<hd1> hmm 
<drc> ?
<hd1> < ubuntu neuling
<hd1> wo wie ?
<drc> `gnome-tweaks` in einem Terminal oder "Tweaks" in der Suche
<hd1> terminal
<drc> Kommandozeile, Konsole … wie auch immer du das gerade nennen willst
<stevieh> windows taste drücken und "tweaks" tippen
<hd1> :)
<hd1> Der Befehl 'tweak' wurde nicht gefunden, kann aber installiert werden mit:
<hd1> sudo apt install tweak
<stevieh> windows taste drücken und "tweaks" tippen
<drc> Oder, wenn du schon ein Terminal hast, den ganzen Befehl eintippen: `gnome-tweaks`
<hd1> tatusinformationen werden eingelesen.... Fertig
<hd1> gnome-tweaks ist schon die neueste Version (3.34.0-2).
<hd1> 0 aktualisiert, 0 neu installiert, 0 zu entfernen und 9 nicht aktualisiert.
<stevieh> windows taste drücken und "tweaks" tippen
<hd1> ich dachze du schaärzt 
<stevieh> ich glaube, du solltest wenigstens mal ein 1 seitiges howto zur nutzung von Ubuntu lesen.
<drc> dann hätte sich schon jemand beschwert
<hd1>  <stevieh> jo guter tipp 
<bumb> kann mir bitte jemand bei folgender fehlermeldung helfen? https://pastebin.com/VzW6UrYa
<le_bot> Title: sudo apt-add-repository 'deb https://dl.winehq.org/wine-builds/ubuntu/ eoan main - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<stevieh> na, was steht da?
<hd1> 16:50] <stevieh> windows taste drücken und "tweaks" tippen    da weiter machen bitte :)
<stevieh> ich meinte bumb
<bumb> soll ich jetzt nochmal abtippen, was ich gepostet habe, oder wie?
<stevieh> nein, du sollst lesen, was in der Fehlermeldung steht?
<bumb> du meinst also, das hätte ich noch nicht getan, ja?
<stevieh> ich vermute das. Ja.
<bumb> gut, dann warte ich auf jemanden, der auf derlei vermutungen verzichten kann.
<stevieh> da wünsche ich dir viel Glück.
<bumb> darauf kann ich verzichten.
<stevieh> sogar das :-)
<hd1> gut :)
<bumb> siehste mal.
<Lausefuchs> bumb: schau Dir /etc/apt/sources.list in einem Texteditor an und flicke Eintrag 57 
<Lausefuchs> das klingt mir uebrigens auch nach arg vielen Eintraegen
<stevieh> Lausefuchs: ui, du liest es ihm vor? :-D
<bumb> wie schaue ich mir das an und wie flicke ich den eintrag, lausefuchs?
<Lausefuchs> bumb: das kommt darauf an warum er kaputt ist. Du kannst sonst die ganze Datei mal in einen pastebin packen
<bumb> kannst du dich jetzt mal raushalten, stevieh? du nervst.
<Lausefuchs> anschauen mit einem beliebigen Texteditor, auf einem Terminal z.B. sudo nano 
<Lausefuchs> freundlich bleiben
<bumb> stevieh wollte mir nicht helfen, von daher kann er doch jetzt leise sein, was das thema angeht.
<stevieh> ich wollte dir helfen.
<bumb> wo finde ich denn die datei, lausefuchs?
<Lausefuchs> /etc/apt/sources.list
<Lausefuchs> das ist der volle Pfad 
<Lausefuchs> wenn Du eher Einsteiger bist, dann wuerde ich uebrigens dringend davon abraten, so viele Drittquellen einzubinden. Das muss ja frueher oder spaeter kaputt gehen. 
<bumb> da muss ich erst mal auf "andere orte", oder?
<Lausefuchs> mach ein Terminal auf, da tippst Du   sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<bumb> ich habe ja nur gemacht, was hier steht. https://wiki.winehq.org/Ubuntu
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu - WineHQ Wiki (at wiki.winehq.org)
<bumb> (ich will Wine installieren)
<Lausefuchs> da koenntest Du auch einfach das offizielle aus den Quellen nehmen, aber: siehe oben
<Lausefuchs> ein Terminal hast Du ja bereits offen
<bumb> ich habe jetzt sudo nano usw. eingegeben
<bumb> wie finde ich jetzt die richtige zeile auf anhiebß
<Lausefuchs> am besten kopierst Du uns die ganze Datei in einen pastebin-Dienst wie oben, 
<bumb> ok, moment
<stevieh> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sources.list/
<le_bot> Title: sources.list › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Lausefuchs> wenn das aus dem Editor zu schwierig ist, dann kannst Du mit     cat /etc/apt/sources.list    die Datei auch komplett ausgeben lassen
<bumb> wie markiere ich den gesamten text? strg+a funktioniert nicht
<Lausefuchs> ich habe kein Gnome in Reichweite, aber CTRL+Shift+A koennte gehen 
<Lausefuchs> ansonsten kannst Du auch    sudo apt install pastebinit    und dann direkt     cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit    
<Lausefuchs> (ggf. kann pastebinit auch direkt Dateien, habe ich ebenfalls nicht zur Hand) 
<bumb> geht nicht, ich weiß auch nicht, wie ich es beende
<Lausefuchs> unten hat es eine Anleitung, ich glaube CTRL+X 
<bumb> da steht, mit ^X würde man beenden, geht aber nicht
<Lausefuchs> ^ ist CTRL 
<bumb> achso
<Lausefuchs> also STRG fuer komische deutsche Tastaturen
<bumb> ok
<bumb> wenn ich "sudo apt install pastebinit" eingebe, kommt wieder diese fehlermeldung mit zeile 57
<Lausefuchs> ah, da war was
<Lausefuchs> gut, dann machst Du halt ein     cat /etc/apt/sources.list     und markierst mit der Maus, kann ja nun nicht soooooo viel sein 
<bumb> ok
<Lausefuchs> und, das naechste mal, lieber   https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Wine/    die einfache Variante nehmen als Einsteiger, 
<le_bot> Title: Wine › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Lausefuchs> das funktioniert nun natuerlich nicht mehr, weil Du Dir Deine Paketverwaltung kaputtgebastelt hast, also muessen wir das zuerst beheben
<bumb> war ja keine absicht, ich dachte, da kann nichts schief gehen, weil es ja die offizielle seite von wine ist
<bumb> https://pastebin.com/qSdSFqVp
<le_bot> Title: # deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 19.10 _Eoan Ermine_ - Release amd64 (20191017)]/ eoan main r - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<bumb> muss man die leeren zeilen abziehen, um auf die 57. zu kommen?
<stevieh> nein
<Lausefuchs> deb https://dl.winehq.org/wine-builds/ubuntu/eoan main   << die Zeile ist kaputt 
<Lausefuchs> loesch die mal raus
<stevieh> du siehst in zeile 57 auch gleich den fehler.
<bumb> ja, da fehlt ein leerzeichen, oder?
<bumb> aber wo lösche ich die jetzt?
<Lausefuchs> das kannst Du entweder wieder im nano Editor machen  (Befehl siehe oben), oder mit gedit, wenn Du graphisch lieber magst. Da muss ich aber kurz schauen, wie man aktuell denn unter Ubuntu am besten graphische Programme als Root startet, etwas, das Du Dir nicht angewoehnen solltest. 
<stevieh> kannst auch das leerzeichen reinmachen
<bumb> ich versuche es mit nano
<stevieh> sudo gedit geht
<Lausefuchs> ist halt eine schlechte Idee 
<stevieh> warum?
<j0k> "gehn™" tut es meist auch mit sudo - ist halt nur die schlechteste Art
<Lausefuchs> stevieh: weil das unter Deinem env laeuft aber als root, was ergo Berechtigungen in Deinem home kaputtmachen kann 
<Lausefuchs> bumb:    gedit admin:///etc/apt/sources.list
<Lausefuchs> das sollte angeblich gehen
<bumb> leute, es hat geklappt, vielen dank
<Lausefuchs> falls es mit nano nicht klappt 
<Lausefuchs> fein
<bumb> aber wie kam denn dieser fehler da rein?
<Lausefuchs> nun nimmst Du am besten die Variante aus dem uu.de Wiki
<Lausefuchs> fremde Paketquellen nehmen ist allgemein eine schlechte Idee, fuer Einsteiger noch viel mehr
<Lausefuchs> Ubuntu hat die meisten Programme, wine inklusive, in den offiziellen Quellen
<bumb> wie? ich soll die installation jetzt abbrechen?
<Lausefuchs> das heisst, dass Du das ganz einfach ueber die eingebaute Paketverwaltung installieren kannst
<Lausefuchs> bumb: installier halt, aber gewoehn Dir das bitte nicht an 
<Lausefuchs> bumb: siehe am besten  https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Pakete_installieren/    und  https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Einsteiger/
<le_bot> Title: Pakete installieren › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Lausefuchs> ansonsten wirst Du Dir Dein System noch oefters kaputtbasteln 
<bumb> wieso sind das fremdquellen? das ist doch die offizielle wine-seite
<Lausefuchs> weil man unter Linux als erste Option die von der eigenen Distribution, in Deinem Fall Ubuntu, angebotene Pakete nimmt
<Lausefuchs> und nicht von der Herstellerseite 
<j0k> fremd aus Ubuntu sicht
<Lausefuchs> Linux gibt es in sehr vielen Geschmacksrichtungen, und Softwarehersteller koennen nicht alle abdecken
<Lausefuchs> deswegen kuemmern sich diese Geschmacksrichtungen selber darum, dass es die Programme schoen angepasst an das System gibt
<Lausefuchs> diese installiert man dann einfach ueber die Paketverwaltung, dann bekommt man auch (Sicherheits-)updates
<bumb> ok, verstehe
<Lausefuchs> siehe die beiden Links oben, am besten mal in Ruhe durchlesen :) 
<bumb> also ich habe diese repository zeile jetzt schon eingegeben
<Lausefuchs> Ja, ist jetzt halt so 
<Lausefuchs> dann nimmst Du wine halt von da
<Lausefuchs> aber bitte Dir dieses Verhalten nicht angewoehnen, da machst Du Dir, zumindest als Einsteiger, eher was kaputt
<bumb> ok
<Lausefuchs> oeffne mal die (grafische) Softwareverwaltung, dann siehst Du, dass es da hunderte von Programmen, inklusive wine, direkt zum Installieren gibt
<bumb> und weißt du zufällig, wie dieser fehler mit dem fehlenden leerzeichen entstanden war?
<Lausefuchs> ohne irgendwie vorher im Internet suchen oder komische Anleitungen befolgen zu muessen
<Lausefuchs> bumb: Eingabefehler Deinerseits wuerde ich vermuten, ging halt im Befehl verloren, und der hat das dann stumpf und ohne Verifizierung in die Konfiguration geschrieben
<Lausefuchs> ist nun nicht sonderlich tragisch, aber die Paketverwaltung ist etwas sehr zentrales am System, da sollte man als Einsteiger lieber noch nicht selber Hand anlegen
<bumb> ich habe aber jede zeile genau so ins terminal kopiert, wie sie auf der seite steht
<Lausefuchs> dann kann ich Dir das leider nicht beantworten
<bumb> (glaub ich zumindest)
<Lausefuchs> prinzipielle Empfehlung: nicht Dinge aus dem Netz ins Terminal kopieren und ausfuehren, wenn Du nicht weisst was sie tun 
<stevieh> wenn ich sie hier kopiere, ist das leerzeichen drin
<Lausefuchs> wie dem auch sei, Du solltest nun wine haben, und fuer andere Programme installieren siehe am besten den Link oben
<Lausefuchs> also, non-Windows Programme, Windows-Programme wirst Du nun mit wine und der Setup.exe (o.ae.) installieren, deswegen wolltest Du vermutlich wine
<Lausefuchs> schau Dir aber die Paketverwaltung mal an, da gibt es hunderte von Programmen, ggf. findest Du auch Alternativen zu was-auch-immer-Du-mit-wine-installieren-wolltest. 
<bumb> weißt du zufällig, was staging branch sein soll? es gibt stable, development und staging als auswahl bei der wine-installation
<Lausefuchs> Ja
<Lausefuchs> stable ist ein etwas aelterer Stand, aber dafuer getestet und stabil
<Lausefuchs> die anderen beiden sind neuer und naeher an dem, was die Entwickler gerade entwicklen, aber dementsprechend nicht stabil und nicht getestet
<Lausefuchs> Du willst stable
<bumb> ok, danke
<Lausefuchs> ausser das Programm, welches Du mit wine laufen lassen willst, laeuft unter stable nicht, gemäss wine DB aber mit development. Aber auch da: eher Finger weg. 
<bumb> scheint nicht zu gehen, E: Paket winehq-stable kann nicht gefunden werden.
<Lausefuchs> sudo apt install wine-stable
<Lausefuchs> dann nimmt er zwar das von ubuntu und nicht von Deiner eingetragenen Zeile, aber damit wirst Du leben koennen
<bumb> ich möchte das programm "playstation now" installieren. das gibt es offiziell nur für windows, aber soll mit dem programm "lutris" auch auf linux ausführbar sein. für lutris benötigt man allerdings wine, sagt die lutris-seite
<Lausefuchs> Playstation Now ist das Sony Streaming, oder? 
<bumb> ja
<Lausefuchs> ich frage mich, ob das laufen wird ... aber versuch es halt
<Lausefuchs> obigen Befehl, dann sollte er Dir irgendwann sagen, dass wine installiert worden sei
<Lausefuchs> dann solltest Du fuer lutris den Installer verwenden koennen, den man fuer Windows runterladen kann
<bumb> https://lutris.net/games/playstation-now/
<le_bot> Title: PlayStation Now - Lutris (at lutris.net)
<Lausefuchs> ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das funktionieren kann, aber versuch es ruhig 
<bumb> ok, er installiert jetzt wine-stable
<Lausefuchs> fein :) 
<Lausefuchs> wenn das nicht laeuft und Du des Englischen maechtig bist, dann kannst Du in #winehq fragen
<Lausefuchs> ich bezweifle, dass jemand hier drin schon mal Erfahrungen mit diesem Lutris Dings gesammelt hat
<bumb> auf der lutris-seite, die ich gepostet habe, ist rechts unten ein "install"-button. den würde ich nach der installation anwählen
<bumb> ist das ein problem?
<k1l> in der wine datenbank gucken wie das mit lutris ist
<bumb> wenn ich es richtig verstehe, ist lutris so ein "media-center", mit dem man verschiedene spiele-plattformen (steam, scummvm, wine usw.) integrieren kann
<Lausefuchs> ueh
<bumb> nicht wine, sonden playstation now, aber wine ist die voraussetzung für playstation now
<Lausefuchs> ah
<Lausefuchs> okay, wenn Lutris das sagt, probier es halt mal 
<bumb> möglicherweise braucht  man lutris auch gar nicht
<bumb> sondern nur wine
<Lausefuchs> Lutris selber wirst Du aber dann auch installieren muessen
<bumb> ja, stimmt, das wollte ich jetzt eigentlich machen
<Lausefuchs> noe, ich gehe davon aus, dass man Lutris fuer die Spieleauswahl braucht, und es das Starten dann einfach an Wine delegiert, aber da muesstest Du deren support fragen, nicht uns
<Lausefuchs> fein, dann mach das doch mal
<bumb> ok
<Lausefuchs> #lutris   hat hier auch einen Kanal, auf Englisch
<Lausefuchs> kannst ergo dann auch da fragen :) 
<bumb> super
<bumb> danke!
<Lausefuchs> gerne, viel Erfolg. 
<Lausefuchs> und die Einsteiger-Links ggf. trotzdem mal noch lesen, damit Du auch Freude am System hast und nichts kaputt geht :) 
<Lausefuchs> wir haben alle mal angefangen
<bumb> hab ich mir schon abgespeichert
<bumb> psnow wird gerade installiert...
<bumb> oh no, fehlermeldung: I can't move /home/godwin/.cache/lutris/installer/playstation-now/psnow/294C619, it does not exist
<bumb> dann muss ich jetzt wohl in den lutris-chat
<stevieh> insgesamt wirst du glaub ich mit dem ganzen Kram wenig Spass haben, würde ich mal vermuten. Daddeln und Linux sind immer noch zwei Welten - und mit Wine dazwischen ist es noch schlimmer.
<bumb> aber playstation now ist ja kein spiel an sich, sondern eher sowas wie netflix
<sash_> bumb: Deine Fehlermeldung findet sich übrigens auch auf der von dir verlinkten Seite: https://lutris.net/games/playstation-now/ Kommentar von antoniomasamichi von vor ner Woche
<le_bot> Title: PlayStation Now - Lutris (at lutris.net)
<bumb> sash_, ja, habe ich auch schon gesehen
<bumb> im lutris-chat scheint leider niemand zu sein
#ubuntu-de 2019-11-07
<stevieh> hmm... mein Obonto 19.10 erklärt mir nach einigen resumes, dass es das wlan nicht mehr verbunden bekommt... iwscan zeigt Netzwerke an, aber kernel: [277259.947567] wlp3s0: authentication with e4:8d:8c:72:c2:ac timed out
<stevieh> da ist wohl der entscheidende fehler.
<tomreyn> starte mal den access point neu falls du kannst
<stevieh> ne, aber so von gar nicht. Wifi geht für alle anderen devices. Wenn ich den Rechner neu starte geht es auch wieder.
<tomreyn> ist das ein intel chipsatz?
<stevieh> jo. Ein guter alter X230
<stevieh> aber die Fehler gibt es erst seit 19.04 oder so...
<tomreyn> ich mein das wireless
<stevieh> Centrino Advanced-N 6205
<tomreyn> ich hab mit dem iwlwifi unter linux 5.3 auch plötzlich probleme, aber hab nen anderne intel-chipsatz und es ist ein desktop (und unter ubuntu 18.04). siehst du denn andere fehler im journal?
<tomreyn> journalctl -b0 -p err
<stevieh> iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Failed to load firmware chunk!
<stevieh> unter anderem. Doof.
<tomreyn> die meldung hab ich nicht, bin auch nicht sicher ob die jetzt kritisch ist.
<stevieh> iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Command REPLY_RXON failed: FW Error
<stevieh> iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Failed to run INIT ucode: -110
<stevieh> brauchste noch ein paar? :-D
<tomreyn> https://askubuntu.com/questions/857103/random-trouble-with-iwlwifi
<le_bot> Title: networking - random trouble with iwlwifi - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<tomreyn> hilft vielleicht, aber dann verbrauchst du halt mehr strom
<tomreyn> wenn es ein suspend-/resume-problem ist hilft vielleicht auch http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<le_bot> Title: Linux: ACPI: Fix problems with Suspend, Resume, and Missing devices using acpi_osi= (at iam.tj)
<stevieh> hmm... ne, das klignt mir beides zu "unrelated". Ich boot jetzt erstmal neu, dann schau ich mal [tm]. Leider ist seit 19.10 ja auch nach nem Resume mit Bildschirmwechsel der Redraw verkackt.
<tomreyn> neuste firmware gibts hier https://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/iwlwifi/linux-firmware.git
<le_bot> Title: kernel/git/iwlwifi/linux-firmware.git - Emmanuel Grumbach's fork of linux-firmware.git (at git.kernel.org)
<stevieh> und wo mach ich die hin?
<stevieh> reicht das in lib firmware oder muss die noch in ne ramdisk?
<tomreyn> du solltest da jetzt nicht alles übernehmen, sondern allenfalls, und auch nur zum testen, die eine passende firmware (bin mir jetzt nicht sicher welche das ist, sollte aber aus den logs hervorgehen)
<tomreyn> und das macht natürlich auch nur sinn wenn es da ne neue gibt. dein adapter wird offiziell nicht mehr von intel unterstützt, insofern ist das eigentlich eher unwahrscheinlich.
<tomreyn> wahrscheinlicher hilft bei sowas ein treiber-/kernelupdate, ein bios-upgrade, oder halt der acpi_osi workaround, aber auch um das einzuschätzen würde sich erst mal ein genauerer blick auf die logs lohnen
<tomreyn> insbesondere ACPI-warnungen und -fehler die beim boot und besonders nach resume auftreten wären da zur fehlersuche hilfreich.
<stevieh> ok, achte ich mal drauf.
<tomreyn> und testweise das powermanagement für den wireless-chipsatz deaktivieren und dann schauen ob es nach resume from suspend besser wird.
<stevieh> kann ich irgendwo sehen, welche firmware mein iwlwifi braucht?
<tomreyn> https://wireless.wiki.kernel.org/en/users/drivers/iwlwifi#firmware
<le_bot> Title: en:users:drivers:iwlwifi [Linux Wireless] (at wireless.wiki.kernel.org)
<stevieh> jo. das ist alles schon ein wenig älter...
<tomreyn> ja, die letzte von intel rausgegebene firmware für den chipsatz ist von 2012, und die ist auch in linux-firmware drin, in sachen firmware brauchst du also nichts zu tun.
<tomreyn> ja, die letzte von intel rausgegebene firmware für den chipsatz ist von 2012, und die ist auch in linux-firmware drin, in sachen firmware brauchst du also nichts zu tun.
<stevieh> jo. 
<stevieh> naja, mal schauen.
<stevieh> das erledigt sich sicher von selba.
<tadeus53b> Hallo, ich bin in einem Terminal in einem Verzeichnis welches verschachtelte Unterverzeichnisse hat, welche Dateien beinhalten. Ich möchte nun auf einfache Weise sehen, welche die Dateien sind, die sich zuletzt geändert haben. Inkl Änderungsdatum. Wie bekomme ich das?
<stevieh> https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/29899/how-can-i-use-find-and-sort-the-results-by-mtime
<le_bot> Title: ls - How can I use `find` and sort the results by mtime? - Unix & Linux Stack Exchange (at unix.stackexchange.com)
<Fuchs> find . -type f -exec stat --format '%Y: %y %n' "{}" \; | sort -nr | cut -d: -f2- | head -n 20
<Fuchs> interessantes Gebastel, das. (Es sucht alle Dateien unterhalb vom aktuellen Verzeichnis und ruft darauf stat aus, mit Modifikationsdatum zuerst als Unixtime, dann menschenleslich, sortiert nach Unix time, schneidet das wieder raus und nimmt die ersten 20 
<stevieh> du kannst sowas sicher auswendig :-)
<Fuchs> nein
<JonathanGosemann> hat hier jemand ubuntu 19.10 in benutzung? kann es sein das sich etwas am verhalten des desktops verändert hatte?
<JonathanGosemann> früher konnte man wenn man mehrere ordner/dateien auf der arbeitsfläche angeklickt hat per pfeiltasten navigieren (hin/her) das scheint unter 19.10 nicht mehr zu gehen
<JonathanGosemann> meine zumindest das dieses verhalten in 19.04 noch nicht präsent war
<dreamon> Was kann man tun wenn der externe "TV", am HDMI, das Bild nicht richtig ausrichtet? Sprich oben ca. 1-2cm Fehlen?  
<dreamon> Ein TV kann ja kein auto adj.
<letothe2nd> dreamon: overscan ausschalten
<letothe2nd> wenn das nicht geht, doofer tv, pech gehabt
<dreamon> Overscan am TV?
<letothe2nd> (fiese tricks mal aussen vor, das interessiert mich dann aber auch nciht)
<letothe2nd> overscan am tv.
<dreamon> Danke ich such mal danach.. 
<ppq> ist oft unter "seitenverhältnis" in den tv-einstellungen
<ppq> o.ä.
#ubuntu-de 2019-11-08
<stevieh> wie funktioniert denn im modernen Obonto das power management? Früher konnte man mal in den /etc/pm verzeichnissen module laden und entladen. Gibts das noch?
<stevieh> es gibt anscheinend noch nicht mal mehr die pm-utils
<drc> macht jetzt alles der systemdöner
<stevieh> hmm... hab eben mal die pm-utils installiert, da geht noch was.
<stevieh> ich will halt vor dem suspend ilwifi entladen und danach wieder laden.
<drc> wahrscheinlich geht das, was du vorhast, auch mit systemd
<drc> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Power_management#Sleep_hooks
<le_bot> Title: Power management - ArchWiki (at wiki.archlinux.org)
<drc> Einfachste Lösung ist wahrscheinlich ein Skript in /usr/lib/systemd/system-sleep
<stevieh> auch ein interessanter fehler nach dem pm-hibernate test: der Mauszeiger fällt oben im balken aus.
<drc> siehe https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Power_management#Hooks_in_/usr/lib/systemd/system-sleep
<le_bot> Title: Power management - ArchWiki (at wiki.archlinux.org)
<stevieh> drc: /usr/lib/systemd/system-sleep/example.sh ... da kommt nix vorbei beim suspend
<stevieh> /lib/systemd/system-sleep/ geht aber
<drc> ah, dann ist ja gut
<drc> und, hast du jetzt funktionierendes wlan?
<stevieh> hmm... noch nicht ganz, gut dass du gefragt hast :-)
<stevieh> jo, jetzt
<sdx23> stevieh: wie lange dauert bei dir der Reconnect nach Suspend?
<stevieh> k.a. hab ich jetzt nicht getestet, aber bis sich gnome die eier geschaukelt hat, ist wohl auch wlan wieder oben
<sdx23> achso, das mache ich falsch: eine nicht hinreichend lahmarschige DE verwenden, i see :)
<stevieh> klar, user experience ist dann gut, wenn alles gleichlahmarschig ist :-)
<indy73c> Hallo zusammen, ich habe aktuell das Problem das wenn ich versuche mit einem Screenrecorder etwas aufzunehmen das Bild total ausgewaschen aussieht, also extrem wenig Kontrast, ich dachte erst es liegt am ScreenRecorder aber ich habe in der Zwischenzeit 3 verschiedene Probiert und bei allen ist es das gleiche, habt ihr eine idee woran es liegen kann?
<doev> Hallo. Soweit ich weiß, gibt es einen Server, der sich zwischen meinen IRC-Client und den IRC-Server hängen kann. Der Vorteil ist, dass ich "online" bleibe, wenn ich offline bin, z.B. beim Neustart. Wie nennt sich diese Software?
<doev> indy73c, evtl. an einer zu hohen Kompression?
<doev> habe das aber schon lanh
<doev> ... lange nicht mehr benutzt.
<indy73c> doev: kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, ich habe 3 unterschiedliche tools verwendet ... unter anderem OBS und da habe ich gesagt Qualität vor Dateigröße
<doev> ahh ... Bouncer
<indy73c> lustigerweise in der Vorschau im OBS Sieht noch alles gut aus ...
<stevieh> dann solltest du wirklich mal anschauen, was da wie encodiert wird, oder?
<indy73c> stevieh: ich teste hier seit gefühlt stunden ... habe fast alle ausgabe Formate versucht, FPS zahlen versucht ... Hardware Codierung, Software Codierrung ... es wird nicht mal besser oder schlechter
<indy73c> bei OBS würde ich ja auch sagen okay vielleicht ein einstellungsproblem, aber z.b. bei Kazam gibt es quasi kaum einstellmöglichkeiten
<stevieh> hab grad mal kazam probiert, das ist komplett schwatt, bis auf die Maus. Kann das sein, dass das mit wayland nicht zurecht kommt?
<indy73c> das kann sein .......
<indy73c> also schwarz ist es bei dir nicht, sieht nur so aus als hätte man die Videofile mit steinen 5 stunden gewaschen
<indy73c> bei mir meine ich
<indy73c> kann ich problemlos von wayland zu x.org wechseln um das zu testen ... ?
<stevieh> sollte beim login screen gehen?
<indy73c> stevieh: das hier scheint deine theorie bestätigen: https://askubuntu.com/questions/966778/obs-is-not-working-with-wayland-display-server
<le_bot> Title: xorg - OBS is not working with Wayland display server - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<indy73c> kann ich die session einfach sperren oder muss ich rebooten ?
<stevieh> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1097784/is-there-a-screen-recorder-for-gnome-with-wayland
<le_bot> Title: 18.04 - Is there a screen recorder for GNOME with Wayland? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<stevieh> hab den gerade getestet, geht 1a
<indy73c> mom.. teste ich mal
<indy73c> stevieh: leider genau das gleiche Problem
<indy73c> muss ich beim login irgendwas drücken damit ich von wayland wechseln kann ?
<stevieh> du must bei den Einstellungen beim login X auswählen.
<indy73c> okay muss ich scheinbar neustarten .. bing leich wieder da
<indy73c> stevieh: leider auch nicht besser
<indy73c> also an wayland scheint es nicht zu liegen ...
<stevieh> schaded es, einen service, der schon läuft, nochmal zu starten?
<dexic> Guten Abend! Ich habe einen Lenovo X250 mit zwei Akkus und die Batterie-Anzeige bei Xubuntu scheint damit nicht so richtig klar zu kommen. Im Augenblick habe ich nur Konsolenprogramme offen und habe erfahrungsgemäß etwa 4 Stunden Akku und jetzt zeigt er mir nur zwei an. Kann mir bitte jemand helfen, das einzuordnen und vielleicht zu beheben?
<stevieh> cat /sys/class/power_supply/BAT* gibt es?
<dexic> stevieh: BAT0 und BAT1 gibt es
<stevieh> und welche zeigt xfce an?
<dexic> stevieh: beide. Die Berechnung der Zeit ist ungefähr der MIttelwert, aber beide sind randvoll, bei ungefähr 75% ihrer Gesamtkapazität und sie sind dafür designt, im Neuzustand etwa 8-10 Stunden auszuhalten.
<stevieh> hmm... ich hab da noch nie näher drauf geachtet. ich wüsste jetzt noch nicht mal, ob das Ding die Remaining Time irgendwo aus dem system holt oder selbst rechnet
<dexic> stevieh: Trotzdem danke!
<Rochvellon> bedenke, die Anzeige ist nur ein etwa-Anzeige, die mal mehr oder minder gut rät. Kannst auch noch mit tlp ein wenig experimentieren. Ein paar Tips gibt es auch auf https://thinkwiki.de/ThinkPad_Linux_Anleitungen
<le_bot> Title: ThinkPad Linux Anleitungen – ThinkPad-Wiki (at thinkwiki.de)
<j0k> Nach Neuinstallation kann das schon auch mal einige Ladezyklen dauern bis diese Anzeigeschätzung genauer wird
<stevieh> wer schätzt denn da? die GUI oder das base system?
<dexic> Das ist ja der Spaß, ich hatte um 17:36 Uhr eine Schätzung von 2:10h, jetzt sind wir bei 1:50h und ich habe zwischenzeitlich ein Video wiedergegeben.
<Loetmichel> dexic: wenn ich mich recht erinnere lernt die energieanzeige in Ubuntu die akkucharakteristik mit jedem zyklus besser kennen
<Loetmichel> und kann genauer "raten"
<Loetmichel> und die anzeige bezieht sich immer auf den aktuellen stromverbrauch
<dexic> Loetmichel: Danke! Nur: Ich habe das Gerät seit einigen Monaten im Einsatz. Und sie ist wieder auf 1:54 gestiegen.
<dexic> Ich stelle die Hypothese auf, dass ich die Anzeige zumeist verdoppeln muss.
<dexic> Und hier wird einfach der Mittelwert zwischen beiden Batterien gebildet, anstatt dass die Zeiten addiert werden.
<Loetmichel> fahre mal ein paar zyklen voll/leer/voll und gugg obs genauer wird ;)
<dexic> Falsch: Addieren, statt den Mittelwert.
<dexic> Wird nicht genauer, ich beobachte das seit Monaten und jetzt habe ich mir einfach mal die Zeit genommen, euch damit zu belästigen. :-D
<Loetmichel> insbesondere wenn der zweite akkupack neu ist und das ding schon den alten "gelernt" hat vorher
<dexic> Beim Thinkpad ist es ja so, dass die Akkus nach einander benutzt werden, nicht gleichzeitig. Somit ist es ja falsch, wenn das Ding den Mittelwert bildet, anstatt sie zu addieren. Oder sehe ich das falsch?
<Loetmichel> das wäre auch falsch wenn sie beide gleichzeitig benutzt werden
<Loetmichel> wäre mir aber neu das lenovos die akkus nacheinander benutzen
<Loetmichel> die sind IIRC einfach parallel geschaltet
<dexic> Nun, den BAT0 zeigt mir die Restlaufanzeige immer noch mit 97% an, den BAT1 mit 51%. Für mich als User ist das ein Indiz, dass die nach einander angesprochen werden.
<dexic> Loetmichel: Habe ich das richtig eingeschätzt anhand der vorliegenden Indizien? Und was ist der nächste Schritt bei der Einschätzung? Die Anzeige steht jetzt bei 1:52.
<Loetmichel> klingt so, ja
<Loetmichel> muss ich mal ein paar von meinen lenovos aufmachen und den leiterbahnen nachgehen
<Loetmichel> ich hatte nur angenommen die sind parallel
<Loetmichel> interessant
<dexic> Ich glaube, dass das vom System mittels eines Controllers geschaltet wird. 
<dexic> Und jetzt haben wir mittels eines Browsers einen Sprung auf 1:33 gemacht. ;-)
<dexic> Ich behaupte mal, dass die Akkus durch sind, und dass sich das massiv auf die Schätzung auswirkt.
<dexic> Ich wünsche euch allen einen schönen Abend! :-)
<Rochvellon> Loetmichel: bei meinem alten T40 wurde zuerst Bat0 und dann Bat1 entladen
<Loetmichel> Rochvellon: jo, vermutete ich ja oben schon
<Loetmichel> aufgrund seiner aussage
#ubuntu-de 2019-11-09
<doev> Hallo. Habe eine m.2 SSD eingebaut und das BIOS erkennt diese auch. Aber wie spreche ich sie mit Ubuntu an? bei /dev/sd* ist die SSD nicht dabei.
<doev> evtl. ist noch wichtig, dass es eine NVME SSD ist.
<seere> doev: dmesg anschauen, vermutlich /dev/nvme0*
<doev> nvme_load=YES   <- probiere erstmal das aus.
<doev> Als Bootoption
<doev> fdisk: /dev/nvme0 kann nicht geöffnet werden: Nicht erlaubter Seek
<doev> aber immerhin
<doev> Hat leider nichts gebracht.
<doev> aber in der dmesg war ein Hinweis.
<doev>  /dev/nvme0n1
<doev> Da ist sie. Jetzt muss ich nur noch prüfen, ob ich sie vorher übersehen habe, oder die Bootparameter notwendig sind.
<doev> hmm, nur 530 MB/s Lesegeschwindigkeit. Hätte mehr erwartet.
<j0k> is doch gar nicht so schlecht. Vielleicht die Erwartungen/Wünsche leicht zurückschrauben?
<doev> für eine nvme m.2 SSD?
<doev> 3480MB/​s ist Herstellerangabe.
<j0k> Wie viel Terrabyte musst Du denn unter welchem Zeitdruck übertragen herje
<ppq> jo, das ist wenig
<doev> j0k, wenn deine Trainingsdatenmenge größer als dein RAM ist, dann wird das Speichermedium zum Flaschenhals.
<tomreyn> schau mal ins log, da steht bestimmt warum sie nicht schneller liest. vermutlich gibt der bus nicht mehr her.
#ubuntu-de 2019-11-10
<bumb> hi
<bumb> ich habe auf einem laptop windows 7 installiert und würde parallel dazu gerne auch ubuntu installieren, doch das ubuntu-installationsmenü scheint keine entsprechende option zu bieten. wie genau muss ich da vorgehen?
<stevieh> das würde mich wundern.
<stevieh> auch wenn ich sowas lange nicht mehr gemacht hab
<ppq> bumb, kommt drauf an, wie das win7 installiert ist, im uefi-modus oder im alten bios-/CSM-modus
<k1l> msdos partitionstablle und schon 4 partitionen belegt?
<ppq> eigentlich sollte der ubuntu-installer aber beides erkennen, heutzutage
<ppq> davon abgesehen wäre es ne überlegung wert, das ganze mit win10 neu aufzusetzen. win7 ist ja bald EOL
<k1l> bumb: mach mal ein "sudo parted -l |nc termbin.com 9999" und zeig die url hier (vom live ubuntu mit internet)
<bumb> ppq, ich weiß nicht, was der uefi-modus ist
<bumb> moment
<ppq> bumb, das wird k1l sein befehl dir sagen
<ppq> und wenn nicht dir, dann ihm :)
<bumb> ja, moment, ich muss erst das live-ubuntu starten
<bumb> k1l, was meinst du mit "mit internet"?
<k1l> bumb: die pipe "|" schickt den ersten befehl direkt an einen pasteservice und gibt dir die url aus. dafür braucht der internet
<bumb> achso, natürlich, lol
<bumb> mom
<bumb> https://termbin.com/ms7y
<bumb> und da steht noch: "Der Treiberdeskriptor sagt, dass die physische Blockgröße 2018 Bytes ist. Linux sagt, dass es 512 Bytes sind."
<bumb> -2018 +2048
<k1l> gnah, soweit kam er gar nicht. sicher wegen dem usb medium
<bumb> im installationmenü gab es übrigens noch die option "etwas anderes". die hab ich aber nicht verstanden. da geht es um partitionen.
<k1l> kopiere die ausgabe mal bitte händisch und pack die auf paste.ubuntu.com und zeige dann die neue url hier
<bumb> ok, d. h. ich muss den befehl ohne | eingeben, ja?
<k1l> genau, ab der pipe abschneiden
<bumb> jetzt kommt erst mal wieder diese aussage mit den treiberdeskriptor. ich kann hier "ignorieren" auswählen, ansonsten nur "abbrechen"
<k1l> ignorieren
<bumb> ok, ich tippe jetzt ab
<k1l> markiere doch im terminal und kopiere das
<bumb> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/9DDcCJs3QX/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<bumb> hab es jetzt abgetippt
<bumb> ist ja auf dem anderen notebook
<k1l> hättest nicht tippen müssen. kannst das doch in der live version vom terminal in den firefox kopieren.
<bumb> stimmt
<k1l> aber ja, das untere ist die festplatte und da ist eine msdos tabelle und schon alle 4 möglichen primären partitionen sind belegt.
<k1l> also wirst du da manuell eingreifen müssen. 
<bumb> oh, wieso das denn? was ist auf den partitionen denn drauf?
<k1l> recovery kram vom hersteller des laptops.
<bumb> bei der installation von windows hatte ich die möglichkeit, zu entscheiden, wie groß die partition für windows sein sollte. da hab ich das geringste gewählt (133 GB, glaub ich).
<bumb> die festplatte insgesamt ist 500GB groß, glaub ich
<bumb> kann/soll ich den recovery-kram löschen?
<k1l> ich kann dir nicht sagen was da drauf ist. aber partition 4 sieht danach aus, dass da nichts systemwichtiges drauf ist. du kannst die mal mounten und reingucken.
<k1l> wenn da nichts drin ist, dann löscht du die, machst aus der eine "erweiterte" partition, und kloppst da dann deine ubuntu partitionen rein.
<bumb> wie mache ich das mit dem mounten?
<k1l> das sollte dein filebrowser (nautilus?) machen
<bumb> (und wieso werden mir in windows nur 2 laufwerke/partitionen angezeigt und nicht 4?)
<k1l> weil windows windows ist.
<bumb> sorry, ich weiß nicht, was mein filebrowser ist
<k1l> das ding zum dateien rumklicken. heisst glaube ich auch manchmal nur "dateien"
<k1l> https://media-cdn.ubuntu-de.org/wiki/attachments/20/44/nautilus_standard.png
<bumb> ja, heißt bei mir "dateien", alles klar
<k1l> links unten sollte "andere orte" sein. und da dann "auf diesem rechner"
<bumb> wenn ich da auf "andere orte" klicke, werden mir "rechner (1,5 GB/2,0 GB verfügbar /), "acer" (/devsdb3) und "DATA" (/dev/sdb4) angezeigt
<bumb> sdb4 soll ich da anklicken, ja?
<k1l> sdb4, jo
<bumb> da sind zwei ordner drin: $RECYCLE.BIN und System Volume Information
<k1l> dann ist das leer
<bumb> ja, da gibt es zwei mal eine desktop.ini und einmal eine tracking.log
<bumb> aber irgendwie wird das ja von windows genutzt, oder?
<bumb> was macht windows, wenn ich da jetzt linux drauf installiere?
<k1l> dann "gparted" öffnen. da dann diese partition (!) löscchen. evtl kann der installer dann schon damit umgehen und bietet die option an neben windows zu installieren. ansonsten musst da händisch eine erweiterte partition anlegen und darin dann die partitionen für ubuntu.
<k1l> das ist nur kram, der von windows (bzw vom ntfs dateisystem) dort standardmässig abgelegt wird,
<bumb> ok, kurz noch eine verständnisfrage
<bumb> auf welcher partition befindet sich windows?
<k1l> sdb3
<k1l> sdb1 sieht nach recovery kram vom oem aus, und sdb2 wie der windows starter
<bumb> ok, und was ist "sda"?
<bumb> ich habe ja nur 1 festplatte
<bumb> ich weiß gar nicht, was diese 31,7GB sein sollen
<k1l> der usb stick, der falsch erkannt wird
<bumb> achso. ja, also der hat nur 8GB, glaub ich
<bumb> moment bitte, hier riecht
<bumb> s als würde es brennen
<ppq> oha :)
<bumb> ok, dem nachbarn ist wohl nur was angebrannt
<bumb> also ich habe gparted jetzt geöffnet, da wird mir aber nur der usb-stick angezeigt, diesmal komischerweise mit der richtigen größe
<bumb> ah, ok
<bumb> man muss bei "geräte" erst "sdb" auswählen
<bumb> bei sdb4 wird ein schlüssel angezeigt
<bumb> die option "löschen" steht nicht zur auswahl, ist grau
<ppq> rechtsklick → aushängen
<ppq> o.ä.
<bumb> eine frage noch
<bumb> wenn ich windows nutze, wo lege ich dort dann meine dateien ab, wenn ich sdb4 jetzt lösche?
<bumb> wenn sdb1 recovery ist, sdb2 der windows-starter ist, sdb3 die windows-installation ist, bleibt ja nur noch sdb4 zur dateiablage, oder verstehe ich da was falsch?
<ppq> letzteres :)
<ppq> wenn du da eine erweiterte anlegst, kannst du dadrin mehrere partitionen erstellen
<ppq> was in diesem fall aber gar nicht nötig ist, eigentlich.
<ppq> sollte der ubuntu-installer schon anbieten, glaube ich
<bumb> ok, also ich soll jetzt sdb4 löschen, nicht formatieren, richtig?
<k1l> bumb: moment
<bumb> ok
<k1l> du hast doch eben gesagt, dass da nur der kram drin war, und keine daten von dir. und jetzt sprichst du davon, dass da deine daten von windows liegen?
<bumb> nein
<bumb> die windows-installation ist ja ganz frisch
<k1l> windows hat ja noch die 144gb partition, die du unter windows als c: siehst
<bumb> daher hab ich da keine dateien
<bumb> achso
<bumb> und wieviel GB belegt windows selber und wo ist es drauf?
<k1l> du kannst in ubuntu die sdb3 (windows partition) einhöngen, so wie eben schon gemacht. dann kannst auch die daten von windows benutzen
<k1l> sdb3. wieviel da belegt ist weiß ich nicht. das siehst du doch im gparted
<bumb> gparted sagt, die größe von sdb3 sei 133,70 GiB und benutzt seien 54,75 GiB
<bumb> ok, gut, dann ist da noch einiges frei
<bumb> ich hatte einen denkfehler
<bumb> ich dachte, das windows-laufwerk C sei eine partition
<k1l> ja, sdb3 ist dann c:
<bumb> achso, ja, und das andere laufwerk ist dann sdb4
<bumb> auch "DATA" genannt
<k1l> das wurde dir sicher als d: angezeigt
<bumb> in windows und auch in gparted
<bumb> genau
<bumb> jetzt kapier ich
<bumb> danke
<bumb> gut, dann lösche ich jetzt sdb4 und starte dann nochmal die ubuntu-installation, richtig?
<k1l> ja, du musst nur noch auf den grünen haken oben klicken nach dem löschen, damit der das auch durchführt
<bumb> alles klar, erledigt
<bumb> ja, jetzt wird "ubuntu neben windows 7 installieren" angeboten!!!
<bumb> hm, seltsam, da steht jetzt: "Wenn Sie fortfahren, werden alle unten aufgeführten Änderungen auf die Festplatte(n) geschrieben. Andernfalls können Sie weitere Änderungen manuell durchführen. Die Partitionstabellen folgender Geräte wurden geändert: SCSI2 (0,0,0) (sda) Die folgenden Partitionen werden formatiert: Partition 5 auf SCSI2 (0,0,0)
<bumb> (sda) als ext4"
<bumb> wieso steht da "sda"? das ist doch der USB-stick
<k1l> sda heisst die erste festplatte. das kann je nach bootreihenfolge oder erkennung von usb oder nicht wechseln.
<bumb> mensch, was man alles wissen muss :)
<bumb> installation läuft, besten dank euch!
